# Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung - Wo seid ihr?



## MasterAss (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Bei meinen Touren in der nahegelegenen Forst Rund um Hildesheim sieht man schrecklich wenig MTB´ler....
Fahre ich nur zur falschen Zeit oder ist wirklich keiner hier auf ner Hausrunde unterwegs??
Gibt doch schöne Trails, vor allem im Hildesheimer Wald.... 

Also, kommt raus und zeigt euch ihr Hunde !


----------



## MasterAss (20. Januar 2006)

Anscheinend sind´s ja nich soviele....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dethix (20. Januar 2006)

naja um herlich zu sein ist es mir derzeit zu kalt zum biken *duck* 
ich laufe im moment lieber. Aber sobald es die +10° wieder übersteigt sitze ich auch wieder aufm bike.


----------



## MasterAss (20. Januar 2006)

Hast ja recht, länger als ne Stunde ist auch schwierig, vor allem weil meine Überschuhe noch nicht da sind...  
Laufen is da schon ein wenig entspannter, das stimmt. Nachher gehts auch wieder los laufen, ne Runde GA machen.

Wo fährst du, wenn es wärmer ist?


----------



## Dethix (21. Januar 2006)

naja letztes jahr hab ich erst angefangen und dementsprechend bin ich auch noch nicht so viel rumgekommen. war einmal im harz und einmal im hildesheimerwald unterwegs. ansonsten viel bei mir hier in der ecke.


----------



## MasterAss (21. Januar 2006)

Da sind wir ja schonmal 2... Habe auch erst letztes Jahr richtig angefangen. Also ich bewege mich hauptsächlich im Hildesheimer Wald. Da gibt es recht gute Trails etc. Ausserdem liegt er direkt, also 500m, vor meiner Haustür.   Ausserdem war ich noch einmal im Ith, das war aber echt ********...


----------



## Dethix (21. Januar 2006)

naja direkt vor meiner haustür befindet sich der hildesheimer wald zwar nciht aber die paar kilometer mache ich entweder mitm rad oder fahr halt mitm auto hin.
naja aber bis das wetter wieder annehmbar wird dauerts wohl ja noc hetwas...schließlich kommen jetzt erstmal -15 grad


----------



## MasterAss (26. Januar 2006)

Also bei -15° is es doch ein wenig heftig mit biken  

Aber wir beiden werden ja wohl nich die einzigen 2 aus unserer Region sein?!


----------



## Edith L. (26. Januar 2006)

Holle?

Da liegen ja gleich die Hainberge um die Ecke! In dieser Ecke jedem RR-Fahrer wegen des Anstieges zum Jägerhauses wohl ein Begriff!

Wenn da mal gerockt wird bin ich dabei!


----------



## MasterAss (26. Januar 2006)

Da kenn ich mich ja nun wieder garnicht aus... Komme aus dem südlichen Landkreis Hildesheim.

Aber was man nicht kennt, kann man ja kennenlernen


----------



## Edith L. (26. Januar 2006)

MasterAss schrieb:
			
		

> Da kenn ich mich ja nun wieder garnicht aus... Komme aus dem südlichen Landkreis Hildesheim.
> 
> Aber was man nicht kennt, kann man ja kennenlernen



Ich glaub das muss man sogar!

Im westlichen Anschluss dann der Salzghetto-Höhenzug (Lichtenberge) Aber dat sind dann von HI schon einige Kilometer. Aber sehr zu empfehlen.

Nochmal eben ein Blick auf die Karte geworfen. 

Hildesheimer Wald!
Das ist ja teilweise im Dreieck von Dieckholzen,Sibbesse und Bad Salzdetfurth. Kenn dass sonst nur vom Moppedfahren und biketechnisch durch ne RTF. 

Was doch alles im hannoveraner Outback möglich ist! 

Wenn da mal was geht, versuch ich auf jeden Fall dabei zu sein!

Soll da nicht auch in Bad Salzdetfurth dies Jahr nen Marathon starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dethix (26. Januar 2006)

jo in bad salzdetfurth war auch ein bike rennen.
im oktober oder so.

also fahren kann man schon ganz nett hier in der gegend. wobei auch der hildesheimer wald so seine reize hat.
naja und rennrad heinis sehe ich hier sogar bei diesen temperaturen regelmäßig *kopfschüttel*


----------



## MasterAss (29. Januar 2006)

Habe doch nen Fahrradträger, also sollten Entfernungen kein Problem sein.

Der Hildesheimer Wald hat sogar sehr sehr gute Reize, denn es gibt echt massig Singletrails. Aber hauptsächlich im Sibbesser Forstgebiet (Da komme ich her).
Der westliche Teil Richtung Gronau ist zwar auch nett, aber nich dolle...
Ausserdem ist bei mir der höchste Berg (darf man das so nennen?  ) mit nem Fersehturm drauf. 365m mit nem echt knackigem Anstieg...

Also wenn es mal wärmer ist dann bin zu allen Schandtatenbereit, bei dem Wetter wie es z.Zt. vorherrscht, bekommt mich keiner aufs Bike... Dann gehe ich auch lieber laufen.


----------



## DROPSY123 (2. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin
Was denn los die Hildesheimer sind Eingefroren galube ich ich komme aus Alfeld
und wir sind hier immer am Biken auf unseren Illegalen strecken ob Schnee,Eis
oder sonst was macht doch spass  Jau genau musst du mal durch den Himmelberg Fahren kannste was sehn   oder durch den Gerzer Wald jop
Ich kann im augenblick nicht Fahren such immer noch ein Vorderrad mit Nabe für 20mm achse.Jau vieleicht sehn wir uns ja mal.
Moin Moin
Jens


----------



## 1298ep (14. Februar 2006)

Naja, die altem Säcke fahren auch ab März wieder regelmäßig um Hildesheim. Im Moment aber wie gesagt, laufen, Rolle oder ein bisschen Spinning. Die Plautze muß erst mal wieder weg, war ein sehr nahrhafter Winter .
Es gab doch mal eine sog. Elantruppe, exestiert sie noch??
Dethix bist auch noch dabei??


----------



## Dethix (14. Februar 2006)

Natürlich bin ich noch dabei....aber wie gesagt erst wieder wenn draußen annehmbare temperaturen herschen 
derzeit gibts auch für mich nur laufen und essen


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Februar 2006)

hier ist noch einer  
ich bin öfter in wäldern rund um hildesheim unterwegs.
wer nich mehr allein durch die wälder knistern möchte , der soll sich melden. 
matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (16. Februar 2006)

Groß Escherde?

Meine Freundin wohnt in Heyersum... Da könnte man sich ja mal verabreden


----------



## Holzbein (19. Februar 2006)

Und noch einer! Aus HI-Itzum....

Aber relativ frisch. Letzten Sommer habe ich den Spaß mit einem normalem Tourenrad auf den Feldwegen rund um HI begonnen. Weihnachten habe ich mir dann ein richtiges MTB geschenkt - und gleich durch den Schnee, war super.

Leider kann ich familientechnisch nur Sa/So Vormittgas fahren. Wem passt die Zeit?


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Februar 2006)

hallo holzbein
ich hätte dann zeit und interesse.wann soll es losgehen ?  
matze


----------



## Holzbein (20. Februar 2006)

Prima Eisenarsch, freut mich...

Am liebsten hätte ich gleich nächsten Samstag vorgeschlagen. Aber in der Schlammwüste ist derzeit natürlich Mist. Aber vieleicht frierts ja noch über, es soll ja kalt werden....

Ansonsten würde ich sagen so gegen 10.00 Uhr in Diekholzen?


----------



## Rayndeor (21. Februar 2006)

ich wohn auch in Hildesheim, aber fahre keine Touren/FR/DH/Dirt, sondern Street.
Es gibt auser mir noch andere MTBler, die FR/Dirt fahren.


----------



## Holzbein (22. Februar 2006)

Ähh... was bedeutet denn FR/DH/Dirt?


----------



## eisenarsch (22. Februar 2006)

freeride,downhill,dirt. ganz grob gesagt geht es denen ums spingen und schnell grobe pisten herunter zu ballern.das ist weniger was für otto-normal-fahrer


----------



## MasterAss (22. Februar 2006)

oder lactat-süchtige


----------



## Leinetiger (23. Februar 2006)

DROPSY123, gehörst du zu der DH/FR Fraktion?


----------



## jamaicabiker (8. März 2006)

Der kleine Dropsy ist eigentlich für alles zu haben außer für Touren

Ich komme auch aus Alfeld.

In Hildesheim waren wir auch schon aber außer Touren kann man da nichts holen.

Wer mal möchte kann uns gerne mal besuchen auf unsere Hauseignen Strecken

Downhill haben wir auch für Anfänger was dabei und Freeride ist eben nicht so Extrem.

Aber es macht jede Menge Spaß bei uns.Es fahren bei uns auch öfters Kiddys mit.Wir wollen uns da in die Richtung bissel angagieren was Kinder angeht.

Infos gibbet auf jamaica-biker.de

Und wer mal Lust hat uns zu besuchen kann mich im ICQ
anpingen
346207700 ist meine Nummer

Ciao wir sehen uns.

LG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (14. März 2006)

Wo und Wann trefft ihr euch denn in Hildesheim. Komme aus Hannover und würde gern auch mal bei euch vorbeischauen, um Kontakte zu knüpfen.


----------



## pilssucher (19. März 2006)

Bin den ganzen Winter gefahren, war gar nicht schlecht, immer Schnee, kein Matsch, die Temperaturen waren waren nicht unter -15°. Würde auch gerne mal einen Trail hinter dem Hildesheimer Wald oder in Sibbesse kennenlernen.


----------



## Holzbein (19. März 2006)

Eisenarsch und ich haben vor 2 Wochen eine Runde durch den Tosmer Schnee gedreht, war nett....

Kann man den in Hannover auch fahren? Da ist doch alles flach, oder?


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. März 2006)

So da ich Leidenschaftlicher Biker bin uas Hi DH FR und wenn das richtige Bike da ist auch wieder touren.

Also besucht mal die hompage vom Deutschenalpenverein hildesheim, *google suche* ich habe da vor ein paar Jahren ne bikegruppe mitgegründet die Touren fahren, aber da ich jetzt die steil bergab fraktion vertrete, bin ich nciht mehr dabei.

ich weiß das Mittwochs und am WE die gruppe meistens unterwegs ist.

@jamaikabiker: Wo ist die Strecke, will ausprobieren, wir haben hier in HI auch ne kleine DH strecke mit schönen Drops, wenns Wetter besser wird, gehts dort mit Bauen wieder los..

achja du hast übrigens ne falsche ICQ nummer geschrieben. peinlich hab gerade ne silvia angelabert lol

greetz aus HI


----------



## jamaicabiker (20. März 2006)

Frorider Ben schrieb:
			
		

> So da ich Leidenschaftlicher Biker bin uas Hi DH FR und wenn das richtige Bike da ist auch wieder touren.
> 
> Also besucht mal die hompage vom Deutschenalpenverein hildesheim, *google suche* ich habe da vor ein paar Jahren ne bikegruppe mitgegründet die Touren fahren, aber da ich jetzt die steil bergab fraktion vertrete, bin ich nciht mehr dabei.
> 
> ...



Ja ne meine 345207700   habe nen Zahlendreher drin gehabt.

Naja ich mach mich dann mal Los wir erwarten hohen Besuch

LG
Peter


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. März 2006)

jamaicabiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne meine 345207700   habe nen Zahlendreher drin gehabt.
> 
> Naja ich mach mich dann mal Los wir erwarten hohen Besuch
> 
> ...



lol hoffe ich war der hohe besuch
jedenfalls ist eure Strecke schon ganz gut, wenn ncoh nen bisschen drangefeilt wird dann TOP 
weiter so werden uns dann wohl das näcshte mal in diekholzen treffen, dann wird da endlich mal wieder geschaufelt

LG
Benni


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. März 2006)

Sodale heute war das Treffen in alfeld.

Dabei waren, Dropsy, Jamaika-Biker, harlekin, sundancer und meinewenigkeit.

Das Wetter war zwar nciht das beste, aber das hat und von unserer guten Laune nciht abgebracht, hat echt spaß gemacht.

@harlekin und sundancer: So hier der Link fürs Private Forum von uns 
http://crulebikecracker.siteboard.de/portal.htm

Bis die Tage


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2006)

HEHE! sauber thx! gleich mal ansurfen.

Zur Strecke in Alfeld: SUPER  
Jeder aus der Gegend der noch nicht da war, umbedigt mal antesten!
Super nette Leute und eine menge Spass. Obwohl meine Felge vorne schon nach ner Stunde sein Zeitliches gesegnet hat   Scheiss Ding.
Hab dann Fotos und Videos gemacht, sind bald auf der Jamaica Biker Site zu bewundern  

Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal (Sobald meine neuen Laufräder da sind  )


----------



## jamaicabiker (27. März 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> HEHE! sauber thx! gleich mal ansurfen.
> 
> Zur Strecke in Alfeld: SUPER
> Jeder aus der Gegend der noch nicht da war, umbedigt mal antesten!
> ...



Jau leider putt gegangen.Ich hoffe du besuchst uns dennoch mal wieder.

Die Leute waren Super COOL drauf und total nett und Spaß hatten wir alle zusammen jede Menge wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.

Joar die Bilder mache ich die Tage auf die HP und die Videos stelle ich dann zum DL bereit.

Wer mal Lust und Laune hat kann mich gerne per ICQ 224128169 oder hier per PN anschreiben wenn er mal zu uns kommen möchte.

Ich hoffe es kommen am WE wieder ein paar Leute zum Biken.

LG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hells Pedals (28. März 2006)

soooo...seit Sonntag bin ich auch wieder unterwegs...und ich muss sagen, das was ich letztes Jahr an Kondition hatte, hab ich jetzt im Minusbereich, ich krieg meinen Herzschlag, egal wie langsam ich fahre nicht unter 150 (sollte ich anfangen mir sorgen zu machen???) und bin nach 20 Km (unanspruchsvoller) Strecke total im Arsch, so das ich angst haben muss über meine Zunge zu geigen die mir bis zum Boden hängt. Man sollte den Winter über also nicht nur Weizen trinken und Schokoweihnachtsmänner essen!

Wer war hier aus Itzum???...ich bin zwar hauptsächlich in Braunschweig, aber in den Semesterferien bin ich oft in Itzum und starte von hier aus meine touren!

Während des Semesters bin ich auch meist am We in Hildesheim, werde dann auch n 2tes bike haben was ich in Hiltown lasse, werd mir die Tage n Canyon XC8 ordern, *schondrauffroi* hoffentlich sind die Wartezeiten nicht zu lange!

Meine Eiskuhnummer ist 122323526, fahr bisher hauptsächlich allein, meist meine eingefahrenen stupiden Strecken, evtl klinkt sich ja jemand ein!


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. März 2006)

@jamaica-biker.de: Peter schick mir mal nachher ein paar Videos per icq *auf dem Stuhl rumzappelt* will sehn wie ich mich blamiere.

achja, endlich sind meine 661 Dually Taki Schuhe da, muss ja mal sagen das sie der Hammer sind, mit meine crank brother 5050 haben die nen übelsten Grip.
also wer gute Schuhe zum Biken ohne Clickies sucht, nimmt die


----------



## average.stalker (28. März 2006)

Frorider Ben schrieb:
			
		

> So da ich Leidenschaftlicher Biker bin uas Hi DH FR und wenn das richtige Bike da ist auch wieder touren.
> 
> Also besucht mal die hompage vom Deutschenalpenverein hildesheim, *google suche* ich habe da vor ein paar Jahren ne bikegruppe mitgegründet die Touren fahren, aber da ich jetzt die steil bergab fraktion vertrete, bin ich nciht mehr dabei.
> 
> ...




UND NOCH EINER aus hildesheim!
ich such auf jeden fall auch noch nen paar nette leute, mit denen mal was klargeht. bin oft allein, meist mit meiner freundin und ab und zu mit kollegen unterwegs - alles alte säcke wie ich die noch nicht viel drauf haben aber auf jeden fall bock haben.

wo fahrt ihr denn? gibt es ausser waldquelle und der kuhle am galgenberg noch was netteres?  vor allem laaaange geile bergabtrails. auf sprünge bin ich gar nicht sooo aus, da bin ich leider echt noch anfänger, kommt aber und wird besser.   die eine anliegerkurve mit anschließenden sprung, die ich neulich entdeckt habe würd ich erstmal noch auslassen. wie kommt man da am baum vorbei?? 
ende letzen jahre mal in willingen gewesen...sau gut.
der racepark im harz wird im sommer angecheckt...
und nach alfeld (quasi die alte heimat) komm ich auf jeden fall auch mal vorbei.

aber mehr vor der haustür wäre cool. im "frc-forum" mal was gepostet...hm...keine richtige antwort bekommen...schade...

würd mich freuen mal was an den start zu bringen.!


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. März 2006)

ja hallo

hm ja frc kann man langsam vergessen
guck mal bei www.team-cbc-hildesheim.de und meld dich mal im forum
wenn du lust auf alfeld hast meld dich, fahre morgen nachmittag und donnerstag rüber.

in Diekholzen haben wir ncoh ne kleine strecke, aber sehr verfallen *leider* ist eben keiner mehr bereit was zu tun.

abfahrten haste nette im Hildesheimer wald, da gibs genug.

meld dich mal, umso mehr imforum sind und zum biken da sind, umso mehr spaß macht es

grettz
der Benni


----------



## eisenarsch (28. März 2006)

ich fahre viel im hildesheimer wald umher.vorzugsweise von groß escherde aus in richtung diekholzen usw. touren von 30 bis 60 km sind fast die regel.wer jemanden zum biken sucht ,der soll sich melden  
viel spaß noch 
(touren im harz wären auch kein problem)


----------



## average.stalker (28. März 2006)

Frorider Ben schrieb:
			
		

> ja hallo
> 
> hm ja frc kann man langsam vergessen
> guck mal bei www.team-cbc-hildesheim.de und meld dich mal im forum
> ...




jau super...anmelden wird umgehend gemacht.

alfeld wäre cool, aber unter der woche ist erstmal noch kacke da ich arbeite und selten vor halb 6 zu hause bin.. lohnt also noch nicht, da müssen die tage noch etwas länger werden - aber ich komm drauf zurück!
wochenende sind da schon easier!

diekholzen..hm... da unter den strommasten hinter dem sportplatz?
vielleicht lässt sich ja im sommer was reanimeiren. kids die biken gibt es doch mehr denn je.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamaicabiker (28. März 2006)

average.stalker schrieb:
			
		

> jau super...anmelden wird umgehend gemacht.
> 
> alfeld wäre cool, aber unter der woche ist erstmal noch kacke da ich arbeite und selten vor halb 6 zu hause bin.. lohnt also noch nicht, da müssen die tage noch etwas länger werden - aber ich komm drauf zurück!
> wochenende sind da schon easier!
> ...



Jo am WE ist doch immer gut.

Bock drauf dann mit Benni kurz schließen oder mit mir per ICQ 224128169

LG
Peter


----------



## average.stalker (28. März 2006)

jamaicabiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jo am WE ist doch immer gut.
> 
> Bock drauf dann mit Benni kurz schließen oder mit mir per ICQ 224128169
> 
> ...




sehr gut sehr gut!!
so wirds gemacht!


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. März 2006)

jo moin

bei mir ist es immer unterschiedlich mit fahren wegen 3Schicht und die Schichten ständig anders sind.

Ja unter dem Strommasten, man könnte wieder was machen wenn mehrere Leute dabei wären.

ride it hard und los gehts nach Alfeld


----------



## average.stalker (29. März 2006)

Frorider Ben schrieb:
			
		

> jo moin
> 
> bei mir ist es immer unterschiedlich mit fahren wegen 3Schicht und die Schichten ständig anders sind.
> 
> ...




********...drei-schicht ist ja noch schlimmer. immer regen bei frühschicht und sonne bei spätschicht...  :-|


ich kann ne schaufel besorgen!  :-9
aber hast recht, dann vielleicht eher vorhandene infrastrukturen nutzen


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. März 2006)

Hoi
kommt grad aus Alfeld, hab mal die andere Strecke besichtigt, schade das man da nix mehr machen kann, die ist echt ganz gut, mal was anderes.

also wenn du mal mit hinwillst musste sagen, nur leider bekomm ich nur ein bike ins auto und mein Biketräger ist gerade kaputt


----------



## average.stalker (29. März 2006)

Frorider Ben schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi
> kommt grad aus Alfeld, hab mal die andere Strecke besichtigt, schade das man da nix mehr machen kann, die ist echt ganz gut, mal was anderes.



zwei strecken?


würden eh hintereinander her fahren... in meins passt auch nur ein rad sinnig rein und ich hab leider (noch) gar keinen radhalter...


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. März 2006)

jo dann ist die sache ja geritzt, naja bin ab Freitag ertmal fahruntüchtig da meine Gabel nach Mazocchi ghet da die buschsen ausgeschlagen sind. Dauert wohl 2 Wochen, bekomme auch gleich auch ncoh Airplugs dazu.

Werde morgen ncoh hinfahren und am WE auch aber nur um Fotos zu machen.

sag bescheid wenn du Zeit ahst oder schreib per icq 326 101 629


----------



## jamaicabiker (29. März 2006)

Frorider Ben schrieb:
			
		

> jo dann ist die sache ja geritzt, naja bin ab Freitag ertmal fahruntüchtig da meine Gabel nach Mazocchi ghet da die buschsen ausgeschlagen sind. Dauert wohl 2 Wochen, bekomme auch gleich auch ncoh Airplugs dazu.
> 
> Werde morgen ncoh hinfahren und am WE auch aber nur um Fotos zu machen.
> 
> sag bescheid wenn du Zeit ahst oder schreib per icq 326 101 629




@average.stalker  Freu mich schon aufs WE und wieder neue Leute kennenlernen.Schließ Dich mit Benni kurz der nimmt dich Samstag bestimmt mit mit deinem Bike oder irgendwie so.

@Benni du organisierst das mal das der gute heile her kommt

Falls noch jemand kommen möchte einfach melden.Freuen uns immer wenn wir neue Leute kennenlernen können

Wie gesagt am Samstag wieder Treffen um 11.00 auch für Benni

LG
Peter


----------



## average.stalker (30. März 2006)

dieses WE schaff ich leider eh nicht... abgesehen vom regen hab ich samstag und sonntag schon was vor...
aber aufgehoben iss nicht und so..

ich werd zusehen, dass ich noch unseren bassisten mit nach alfeld schleppe, bzw der ist am WE eh meist da wenn er aus hamburg nach hause kommt.
der hat sein NPJ dirtjumper zwar in hamburg, aber in alfeld noch nen altes hawk, aber immerhin mit MZ dirtjumper.. da geht was

@frorider: wat sind denn airplugs?


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. März 2006)

average.stalker schrieb:
			
		

> @frorider: wat sind denn airplugs?



das sind so Teile die oben in den Gabel holm kommen, da wir nen Luftkissen aufgebaut damit die Gabel nicht durchschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (30. März 2006)

Ich schmeiß mich weg...
Hier findet mal ja sogar jemanden von Under Siege, der dazu noch biker ist!!! 
Gruß von Splitted


----------



## average.stalker (30. März 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schmeiß mich weg...
> Hier findet mal ja sogar jemanden von Under Siege, der dazu noch biker ist!!!
> Gruß von Splitted




du weiss doch - die welt ist ein dorf!
du bist bei splitted dabei? saucool.
ihr macht da ne echt nette seite!


----------



## Leinetiger (31. März 2006)

Danke Danke 
Mein Dorf liegt zwischen Duingen und Delligsen und kurz vor Gerzen 

Bei einer Radtour wär ich eigentlich auch gerne dabei, aber nur bei ner Tour, weil ich nicht so der Downhill/Freeride Spezialist bin


----------



## average.stalker (31. März 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Danke
> Mein Dorf liegt zwischen Duingen und Delligsen und kurz vor Gerzen
> 
> Bei einer Radtour wär ich eigentlich auch gerne dabei, aber nur bei ner Tour, weil ich nicht so der Downhill/Freeride Spezialist bin




ich weiss wo hohenbüchen ist, komme eigentlich aus rott bei duingen, bin 4 jahre in delligsen zur schule gegangen und hab in grünenplan zivildienst gemacht! 

tour hm..ja.. bin ich auch immer für zu haben, deshalb fahr ich ein nitrous, weils son schöner alrounder ist. musst zwar 16 kilo den berg hoch wuppen... geht aber gerade so noch, wenn man es nicht auf geschwindigkeit anlegt...


----------



## Leinetiger (31. März 2006)

Ich komme eigentlich aus Grünenplan und ging auch 4 Jahre nach Delligsen zur Schule 

Bin wie gesagt für eine Tour auch immer zu haben, bin JEDES Wochenende unterwegs, wenn ein Termin steht, bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## µ_d (24. Mai 2006)

Ey jungs...
wie seid denn ihr drauf?
Da hatten die hildesheimer endlich einen thread über den sie sich organisieren konnten und ihr lasst ihn sterben...
in tübingen halten 3 leute den thread am leben und organisieren 2 mal die woche gut besuchte biketreffs...
also was ist los?...


----------



## jamaicabiker (25. Mai 2006)

Wir organisieren doch schon

Siehe SIG

Für die Tourenfahrer denk ich haben wir wohl das falsche Gelände

Aber für die DH/FR Fahrer ist das wohl eher was.

Ein paar Hildesheime haben uns ja schon mal besucht ich hoffe es werden mehr

LG


----------



## MasterAss (26. Mai 2006)

********, da guck ich mal 2 Monate nicht ins lokale Forum und der Thread explodiert.

Super, dann gibt es hier ja auch Biker!

Also wer Bock auf lustige Touren hat, melden.

ICQ 346-583-471

Stay tuned..


----------



## µ_d (30. Mai 2006)

^^ich bin noch für nen monat in süddeutschland aber danach bin ich wieder in hildesheim und brauche spaß-touren

icq siehe <<--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (4. Juni 2006)

Da ist wieder einer:
Kurzinfo morgen um 11.00 Uhr am Ende der Jahnwiese, 40-50km bei ca.1000hm.
Geschwindigkeit: zügig, ohne Schnittenpause
Schwierigkeit: ?? bei jedem anders
Bis morgen


----------



## Steinhirt H. (6. Juni 2006)

Hi ho,
also ich muss sagen, ich bin noch nie so wirklich Mountainbike gefahren. Aber ich möchte gerne damit anfangen... glaube ich zumindest. ^^
Gibt es vielleicht auch richtige Vereine, die sowas "betreiben"?

by/e Steinhirt Heidenheim


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Juni 2006)

du kannst es mal hier vesuchen http://www.rsc-hildesheim.de/ oder du wendest dich direkt an jemanden hier um mal ne schnuppertour zu machen.wie wärs ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Juni 2006)

wenn du mehr in die richtung Downhill, Freeride willst, dann komm uns mal auf www.jamaica-biker.de besuchen


----------



## Rayndeor (10. Juni 2006)

sou dudes,
hab mich hier lange nimmer blicken lassen.
wollt noch was zu "FRC Hiltown" sagen.
Die Site und das forum is down.
Sven (el cheffe) meinte, dass es mit der Truppe eher underground weitergehn soll.
Ich für meinen Teil fahre mitlerweile ab und zu aufn galgenberg, bin aber immernoch auf holzrampen und ähnlichem heimisch.
Falls jem. interesse an Street hat, kann mich gern kontaktieren, bin eh immer allein unterwegs, von daher is nette Gesellschaft mal ne abwechslung.

@average.stalker:
deine Band Rockt. erinnert mich an Hatebreed ;-)


----------



## average.stalker (12. Juni 2006)

Rayndeor schrieb:
			
		

> sou dudes,
> hab mich hier lange nimmer blicken lassen.
> wollt noch was zu "FRC Hiltown" sagen.
> Die Site und das forum is down.
> ...




hey rayndeor - danke für die blumen!  )) 

zu "frc": es soll eher "Underground" weitergehn? soll heissen kein mensch braucht nen internet-forum, sondern man fährt einfach, oder was?

so ein mist - muss auch mal wieder auf den galgenberg hoch. keine zeit im moment (und zu faul...) wo bist du dort immer? an der kuhle oder bei der sternwarte? und holzrampen hats hier doch leider keine, oder?
zum streeten bin ich leider zu stockelig.. das hats nciht so...hahahaha..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohnelocken (12. Juni 2006)

hi,
bin fast neu in hildesheim und suche auch noch ein paar mitstreiter zum biken im hildesheiemr wald..... 
hast du schon ein paar "fans" gefunden?

gruß
ohnelocken


----------



## average.stalker (12. Juni 2006)

ohnelocken schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schon ein paar "fans" gefunden?
> 
> gruß
> ohnelocken




wer ist "du"?


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Juni 2006)

ohnelocken schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> bin fast neu in hildesheim und suche auch noch ein paar mitstreiter zum biken im hildesheiemr wald.....
> hast du schon ein paar "fans" gefunden?
> 
> ...



Gute Frage wer bist du?

komm mal nach alfeld, da gehts ab und nicht nur extrem


----------



## Sparkie (14. Juni 2006)

Moin Leute...

Da ich Sommer 2006 von Uelzen nach Nordstemmen umziehen muss.

Hab ich nun eine Frage kennt sich einer in der Umgebung von Nordstemmen aus und was kann man da alles Biken... DH, FR, Dirt und Street (SkateParks)  fahre ich...

greetz $park!e


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juni 2006)

Hi
Dann biste bei uns auf dem Wahrberg (alfeld) am besten aufgehoben.
komm am besten mal auf unsere HP oder schreib per icq: 326-101-629
das sind nur ca 15-20km entfernt und du kannst auch mit dem Zug kommen

MFG
Benni


----------



## Rayndeor (19. Juni 2006)

average.stalker schrieb:
			
		

> hey rayndeor - danke für die blumen!  ))
> 
> zu "frc": es soll eher "Underground" weitergehn? soll heissen kein mensch braucht nen internet-forum, sondern man fährt einfach, oder was?
> und holzrampen hats hier doch leider keine, oder?


das mitm underground hab ich so verstanden:
es gibt hier Spots, die nich jeder kennt und auch nich kennen soll.
FRC gibts weiterhin nur eben ohne Forum.

Wenn dazu neue news gibt, geb ich bescheid.
Ich glaub, dass es auch damit zusammenhängt, dass es hier in Hildesheim im letzten Jahr kiddis sich Dirtbikes geholt haben und dann einen auf dicke hose machen. 

zu "Holzrampen":
ich meinte, damit den skatepark bei VFV, Streetmäßig 

achja, zum Streeten gibts keinen Menschen der zu dumm oder zu stoffelig is,
is halt alles übung  . Obwohl ich seit über nen Jahr fahre, kann ich noch nich wirklich was (in meinen augen gesehn).
bin aufm galgenberg nähe dem aussichtsturm, das aber in letzter zeit selten.

btw hab ich sehr viel von alfeld gehört, ich glaub, wenn ich mal zeit und lust hätt, dass ich dann mal vorbeikomme.


----------



## 1298ep (16. August 2006)

Is der Tread schon wieder gestorben??
Heute war Elan- Runde!!!
Planung fürs Wochenende???
Aufwachen Hildesheim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hafensänger (17. August 2006)

Moin!

Tour gestern war klasse  

Hätte in der Woche eigentlich immer so ab 16:30 zeit für ne runde.... wer also zeit hat  


Bruno


----------



## 1298ep (21. August 2006)

Nächstes Wochenende gehts in den Harz.
Last minute Biking lesen.


----------



## Rads (22. August 2006)

Hallo Biker, wir sind eine kleine Gruppe Biker aus Nettlingen und fahren meistens am Sonntagvormittag in den Einheimischen Wäldern: Nettlingen-Ottbergen-Hildesheim-Bad Salzdetfurt-Diekholzen-Salzgitter usw..
Wer Lust hat wir treffen uns Sonntags um 10.00 Uhr in Nettlingen - Forscherweg. Am besten vorher eine Mail schic ken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (5. Oktober 2006)

Schon Winterpause in Hildesheim??


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Oktober 2006)

ich vermute die sind kontaktscheu


----------



## Pogotroll (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi, also ich bin auch immer offen für Touren, bike jezt seit nem knappen Jahr und würd mich freuen nen paar neue Leute in Hi kennenzulernen, alleine biken is auf die Dauer doch nicht so toll. Also wär super wenn man diesen Herbst noch nutzen könnte.


----------



## 1298ep (7. Oktober 2006)

Morgen, am Sonntag um 11.00 Uhr an der Scharfen Ecke, oder um 11.20 Uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus.
Die Tour geht Richtung Diekholzen, Salzdetfurth. Dauer ca. 3 Std.


----------



## Pogotroll (8. Oktober 2006)

ohhh, mist!!! 

War Gestern auf nem Geburtstag und hab verpennt schade. Nächstes mal bin ich bestimmt dabei.


----------



## Rayndeor (13. Oktober 2006)

1298ep schrieb:


> Schon Winterpause in Hildesheim??


hm, da ich auf bmx umgestiegen bin und absolut nix mehr mitm mtb zutun haben will, schreib ich hier net mehr rein. Touren hab ich noch nie gemacht und bin deswegen hier wohl eher fehl am platz.  
hav vunn in hildesheim


----------



## Mudwild (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi, ich bin neues Mitglied im Forum. Beobachte es aber schon seit ca. 1 Jahr.
Ich bin sehr oft in den Wäldern rund um den Hi-Aussichtsturm und den SIEBEN BERGEN bei Alfeld unterwegs. Desweiteren auf meinem Hometrail, dem Kammweg im Külf (sehr geile 7-8 km verwurzelter singletrail !!). 
Ich wundere mich, weshalb dieser thread nich so richtich zum Laufen kommt. Und auf meinen Touren begegne ich auch sehr selten anderen Bikern; dabei wohnen wir doch in einer sehr geilen Region mit vielen Möglichkeiten. Ich würde sehr gern von Euch ein paar Tourenvorschläge gepostet bekommen, da man doch meistens auf bekannten Wegen unterwegs ist.
Ich hoffe, Ihr haltet den thread hier am Leben!!
****don´t be silly - wear a HELMET !!!****


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Oktober 2006)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin neues Mitglied im Forum. Beobachte es aber schon seit ca. 1 Jahr.
> Ich bin sehr oft in den Wäldern rund um den Hi-Aussichtsturm und den SIEBEN BERGEN bei Alfeld unterwegs. Desweiteren auf meinem Hometrail, dem Kammweg im Külf (sehr geile 7-8 km verwurzelter singletrail !!).
> Ich wundere mich, weshalb dieser thread nich so richtich zum Laufen kommt. Und auf meinen Touren begegne ich auch sehr selten anderen Bikern; dabei wohnen wir doch in einer sehr geilen Region mit vielen Möglichkeiten. Ich würde sehr gern von Euch ein paar Tourenvorschläge gepostet bekommen, da man doch meistens auf bekannten Wegen unterwegs ist.
> Ich hoffe, Ihr haltet den thread hier am Leben!!
> ****don´t be silly - wear a HELMET !!!****



moin
ich wohne auch direkt am Külf, nähe Alfeld. Wenn du mal auf dem Kamm weiter fährst Richtung Alfeld, Farguswerke an der B3, dort drüber ist der Wahrberg, dort kannst du dir ja mal die bergabfraktion von Alfeld ansehen in einem kleinen aber feinen Bikepark.
Jeden Samstag und Sonntag ist wer dort

bis denn mal
Benni


----------



## Mudwild (30. Oktober 2006)

Moin Benni,
ersma Danke für Deinen Tipp.
Ich habe heute einen freien Tag genutzt und bin rüber zum Wahrberg.
RESPEKT!! Ihr habt da ja echt richtig was auf die Beine (Hölzer) gestellt. Ich hätte nicht erwartet, so etwas hier in der Gegend zu finden.
Habe sofort die Sattelstütze versenkt und mit meinen 100mm CC-Fully das Angsthasenspiel gespielt   War 100% fun! 
Leider war ich der Einzige dort, aber da ich keine Winterpause mache, sehen wir uns bestimmt demnächst dort.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (30. Oktober 2006)

vielleicht schaffe ich es ja eines schönen tages auch noch nach alfeld zum biken... schande über mich!

bis dahin: @mudwild: wo auf dem külf ist den dein trail?
ich komme ursprünglich aus rott, meine freundin aus dehnsen - külf also...
manchmal, wenn auch selten, drehen wir da ne runde... vielleicht sieht man sich auch mal...


----------



## Mudwild (30. Oktober 2006)

@average.stalker:

Also, zum Külf-Kammweg-Trail:
Da ich in Banteln wohne, fahre ich in der Regel von dieser Seite hoch:
B3 Höhe Banteln/Abfahrt Richtung Eime. Dort geht ein Feldweg direkt zum Waldparkplatz hoch (ca. 1,8 km). Ungefähr 50 m vor dem Parkplatz links abbiegen und kurz und knackig hoch zum Aussichtsturm. Dort bist Du schon auf dem Trail - einfach immer geradeaus.
Der Pfad ist teilweise recht technisch und schmal und führt sehr oft direkt am Abhang entlang. An einigen Stellen hat er richtich flow, an anderen könntest Du kotzen.... ABER: Wenn man durch ist, denkt man nur: GEIL, NOCHMAL BITTE . Lustigerweise kann man zum Schluß nach einer Forsthighwayabfahrt in Dehnsen rauskommen (am Friedhof). 
Wenn Du Bock hast, melde Dich zu einer geführten Tour; kann man ja auch prima mit dem Wahrberg verbinden!
Rock on !!


----------



## average.stalker (30. Oktober 2006)

Mudwild schrieb:


> @average.stalker:
> 
> Also, zum Külf-Kammweg-Trail:
> Da ich in Banteln wohne, fahre ich in der Regel von dieser Seite hoch:
> ...



okay cool - klingt soweit super, dann würden wir ja fast mal den umgekehrten weg nehmen und am friedhof losfahren! 
das mit der "geführten tour" nehmen wir dann gern mal in anspruch!


----------



## jamaicabiker (20. November 2006)

Ha hier wird sich ja gefunden wie es sein sollte.

Schön das euch der Wahrberg gefällt wer noch nich da war sollte den mal im Winter befahren^^ das bringt Fun


Also Besucht uns doch mal wieder

ciao


----------



## 1298ep (25. November 2006)

Hi Biker, es gibt jetzt jeden Sonntag eine Mtb-Tour mit Olaf Nütsche,(dem Organisator des CC- Bundesliga Race von Bad Salzdetfurth)
rund um Bad Salzdetfurth.
Treffpunkt um 10.00Uhr an der Eisdiele in Badse. oder um 10.45Uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus.

Dauer von ca.3Std. ,gemäßigte Wintergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. November 2006)

average.stalker schrieb:


> vielleicht schaffe ich es ja eines schönen tages auch noch nach alfeld zum biken... schande über mich!
> 
> bis dahin: @mudwild: wo auf dem külf ist den dein trail?
> ich komme ursprünglich aus rott, meine freundin aus dehnsen - külf also...
> manchmal, wenn auch selten, drehen wir da ne runde... vielleicht sieht man sich auch mal...




Wenn du mal in Dehnsen bist musste mal bescheid sagen, wohne ebenfalls dort und unser Frisch gegründeter Verein Jamaica-Biker e.V. hat seinen Hauptsitz auch dort, komm einfach mal vorbei oder schreib vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (27. November 2006)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wenn du mal in Dehnsen bist musste mal bescheid sagen, wohne ebenfalls dort und unser Frisch gegründeter Verein Jamaica-Biker e.V. hat seinen Hauptsitz auch dort, komm einfach mal vorbei oder schreib vorher.



Quatsch, echt? In Dehnsen? Ich komm da ursprünglich auch her.


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. November 2006)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Quatsch, echt? In Dehnsen? Ich komm da ursprünglich auch her.




Lool 
Das ja cool, so viele biker die mit Dehnsen zu tun haben.
kommt mal bei uns ins Forum www.jamaica-biker.de


----------



## waldarbeiterin (14. Dezember 2006)

hallöchen!

hier is noch jemand aus hildesheim! bin seit ein paar jahren in den wäldern rund um hildesheim unterwegs-am liebsten fahre ich hoch zur tosmarhütte.
demnächst werd ich mal bei der sonntags-gruppe aus badse mitfahren.
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal?!  

grüße an alle biker!


----------



## 1298ep (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi, in diesem Forum is leider gehts leider nur um viel blabla, sieh mal auf die Seite:http://www.bad-salzdetfurth.de/ddd/buerstad_gi.html
wenn du Lust hast komm vorbei.


----------



## average.stalker (16. Dezember 2006)

1298ep schrieb:


> Hi, in diesem Forum is leider gehts leider nur um viel blabla, sieh mal auf die Seite:http://www.bad-salzdetfurth.de/ddd/buerstad_gi.html
> wenn du Lust hast komm vorbei.



harte worte...


----------



## 1298ep (16. Dezember 2006)

average.stalker schrieb:


> harte worte...


beleidigt???


----------



## average.stalker (17. Dezember 2006)

kein stück. herausgefordert!


----------



## Mudwild (18. Dezember 2006)

@1298ep:
Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was Du mit "bla,bla" meinst!
Habe den o.g. Link besucht; doch außer Infos zum bereits gelaufenen CC-Race im Sept. 2006 war nicht viel informatives dabei...... Kann aber auch sein, daß ich da was übersehen habe 
Auf jeden Fall ist "bla, bla" - Gelaber wg. angeblichem "bla, bla" - Gelaber total unproduktiv und überflüssig!!


----------



## waldarbeiterin (18. Dezember 2006)

denke mal der bericht über den regelmäßigen mtb-treff war gemeint!
werd ich auf jeden fall mal im januar vorbei schaun, jetzt ist ja erstmal 'feiern und schenken' angesagt. 
hat jemand ne ahnung wie die weibliche resonanz da so ist?


----------



## HITOMI (22. Dezember 2006)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung wie die weibliche resonanz da so ist?



keine ahnung. ich war auch noch nicht dort. aber im nächsten jahr werden wir mit sicherheit auch hinfahren. können uns ja dann zusammentun. dann wären wir zumindest schon zu zweit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldarbeiterin (26. Dezember 2006)

klar, können wir machen.
ich bin am 24. mal mitgefahren, war ganz nett. wir waren allerdings nur zu viert. an 'normalen' sonntagen sollen das so um die 16 leute sein.
die nächste tour ist dann wieder am 1.1.07 und am 8.01.07. am 1.1 wird das ziemlich knapp, aber danach werd ich wieder teilnehmen.
denn bis demnächst mal!


----------



## Yam (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ich hab mich auch schon gewundert ob ich der einzige bin der hier in der Region Bike.Nun ich fahre meistens zwei mal die Woche.Meistens von klein Escherde auf den Kamm bis zum Hi.-Turm und über das Wildgatter zurück .
Würde gern mal bei Euch mitfahren wenn Ihr nicht zu Extrem seid  .
Mein Bike ist zwar nicht mehr das neuste hab aber schon ein neues im Auge Stevens-Manic was haltet Ihr davon ?
Bei der Ausstattung und Gewicht kann man glaube ich nichjt merkern bei denn Preis oder ?
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2007/index.php?bik_id=160&lang=de_DE

Meldet Euch mal ich komme aus Nordstemmen vielleicht sind ja welche in meiner näheren Umgebung !

MFG Yam


----------



## waldarbeiterin (29. Dezember 2006)

kaufen, kaufen, kaufen!  
ich hab seit nen paar jahren das stevens m8 (vorgängermodell) und bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.   würd ich immer wieder kaufen! ich kann dir 'leinebike' in gronau empfehlen, da hab ich meins auch her. 
bis vor drei jahren hab ich auch in nordstemmen gewohnt-bin da immer den marienberg rauf und runter. heute bin ich noch ab und an mal zu besuch in nordstemmen. können ja mal ne runde drehen wenn ich in der gegend bin.


----------



## Yam (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo eine Nordstemmerin hurra es geschehen noch wunder!
Ich hatte auch vor es bei Leinebike zu Kaufen der ist echt super drauf und hat Ahnung.
Leider ist es noch nicht in meiner Größe da kommt erst ende Januar aber es sieht echt geil aus.
Wenn Du lust können wir mal eine Runde drehen vielleicht kommt eisenarsch auch mit, mit dem bin heute gefahren war geil. Der ist in Ordnung netter Kerl  .


----------



## MasterAss (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallöchen!
Wasn das für ne Gruppe mit der du immer fährst Waldarbeiterin?
Hauptsache nicht zu groß, denn auf Massenfahrten stehe ich nicht so...

Ich düse übrigens immer im HI-Wald, sowohl Ost als auch West.

Leider haben Namensvetter von dir, den geilen Trail vom Tosmar runter völlig zu nichte gemacht... Alles abgeholzt da! 

Wollte da demnächst nochmal hin und gucken ob die die dicken Stämme schon weggeholt haben. Wenn ja, werde ich mal gucken was zu retten ist mit aufräumen.


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2006)

ich habe die nächste woche noch urlaub.wenn also lemand bock auf eine runde in netter gesellschaft lust hat ,dann meldet euch.yam und die waldarbeiterin hätten sicher auch spaß daran.das tempo wär eher gemäßigt ,der weg ist das ziel


----------



## Yam (30. Dezember 2006)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe die nächste woche noch urlaub.wenn also lemand bock auf eine runde in netter gesellschaft lust hat ,dann meldet euch.yam und die waldarbeiterin hätten sicher auch spaß daran.das tempo wär eher gemäßigt ,der weg ist das ziel



 
Na aber hallo ich bin dabei muß nur wissen wann oki !


----------



## BSR-Team (31. Dezember 2006)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> klar, können wir machen.
> ich bin am 24. mal mitgefahren, war ganz nett. wir waren allerdings nur zu viert. an 'normalen' sonntagen sollen das so um die 16 leute sein.
> die nächste tour ist dann wieder am 1.1.07 und am 8.01.07. am 1.1 wird das ziemlich knapp, aber danach werd ich wieder teilnehmen.
> denn bis demnächst mal!


Hallo Biker der Sonntagsrunde,
heute war das Treffen mit 6 unerschrockenen Bikern.  Das nächste mal ist´s am 7.1.2007 danach immer wie gehabt Sonntags.
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, viel Spaß und viele sturzfreie Kilometer.


----------



## Yam (1. Januar 2007)

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen und last uns mal zusammen Biken macht doch mehr fun zusammen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (1. Januar 2007)

Wünsche ich euch allen auch!

War heute nach langer Nacht biken. Start in Petze, Trails an der Welfenhöhe und Tosmar gefahren. Wetter war ********, zum Ende goß es aus allen Nähten. Musste dann auch abbrechen, bin froh, wenn ich mir keinen weggeholt habe.

Die Trails sind teilweise echt unfahrbar, so schlammig ist das teilweise. Meine NN 2,25 bewegen sich wie auf Eiern.

Hoffe dass vllt. irgendwann demnächst mal Frost kommt, sonst fahre ich erstmal nur noch Waldautobahn.

Hier noch 3 Fotos:


----------



## Yam (3. Januar 2007)

*Hab heute eine kleine Tour durch den Marienberg gemacht war ganz geil aber leider auch glatt durch das nasse Laub.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder.
Wer lust hat kann ja mal mitfahren!

Satellitenaufnahme vom Wald





Tour Daten:
22 Kilometer
ca. 90 min Fahrzeit
Ø Geschwindigkeit 15,6 / max : 43 km/h
Ø Puls : 153 / max : 182 ​​​*






*Hier kann man Jumpen*


*Und dann dieser Anblick​*




]​
*My Game is your Game​*


----------



## waldarbeiterin (3. Januar 2007)

hey, frohes neues allerseits!
den trail auf dem foto kenn ich doch-der gute alte marienberg. steht die wurstbude da eigentlich noch auf dem parkplatz, oder wurde der gute mann schon weggemobbt vom prinzen?
im moment ist das wetter echt mies. hab letzten freitag ne runde gedreht und sah echt aus wie sau!   wenns nicht am laufenden meter regnet könnten wir ja ne tour machen. wann passt es euch (yam, eisenarsch und wer sonst noch bock hat) denn? mein vorschlag: freitag am frühen nachmittag (ca. 14h) dann hätten wir genug zeit bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Januar 2007)

bin dabei ! wo treffen wir uns ?


----------



## Yam (3. Januar 2007)

Hi,
na so schlimm ist es mit dem Wetter auch nicht im Wald geht es eigentlich ganz gut wenig matsch oder so nur das nasse Laub bringt ein manchmal in bedrängnis hab mach auch fast zwei mal hingelegt  .
Freitag weiß ich noch nicht aber wenn es geht bin ich dabei wohin denn?hast Du schon eine Vorstellung?


----------



## Yam (3. Januar 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> bin dabei ! wo treffen wir uns ?



Hi hattest Du keine lust heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (3. Januar 2007)

also freitag könnte ich nicht... Habe Vorlesungen bis um 18h.
Sonntag wäre gut


----------



## Yam (5. Januar 2007)

Dachte wollten heute Biken was war denn keiner Lust ?


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Januar 2007)

kacke,da kam es wohl zu einem missverständnis   mein fehler! schande über mich  sorry. dachte du hättest keine zeit.ich war mit der waldarbeiterin unterwegs.war eine schöne "dreckige runde"   wie wäre es mit sonntag ? Master Ass kommt sicher auch mit.


----------



## MasterAss (6. Januar 2007)

Sonntag am frühen Nachmittag wäre ich dabei. Bin sogar in Heyersum zu der Zeit...


----------



## Yam (6. Januar 2007)

Geht leider nicht bin Duisburg bin erst Nachmittag wieder da!


----------



## Yam (10. Januar 2007)

War heute wieder los auf dem Marienberg war schön es war trocken und ich konnte gut fahren.
Nur diese blöden Jäger gingen mir auf den Sack stand doch aufeinmal so ein Trottel mit seiner Knarre vor mir  

Yam


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Januar 2007)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Moin Benni,
> ersma Danke für Deinen Tipp.
> Ich habe heute einen freien Tag genutzt und bin rüber zum Wahrberg.
> RESPEKT!! Ihr habt da ja echt richtig was auf die Beine (Hölzer) gestellt. Ich hätte nicht erwartet, so etwas hier in der Gegend zu finden.
> ...




Moin und Frohes Neues noch.

Muss dir euch sagen das es dem Bikepark Wahrberg nicht mehr gibt, gestern hab ich mit meinem Schwiegervater und seinem Bruder den Rest an Shores und Sprüngen beseitigt.

Dieser Bärenfutzi aus Alfeld (Kramel) will das Ganze Gelände, also mussten wir ziehen.

Haben aber durch dem OB von Alfeld nen neues ncoh größeres Gelände bekommen, aber wo das ist bleibt noch Vereinsintern.

Wenn es öffentlich ist sag ich mal bescheid, wäre auf jedenfall ne schöne Tour von HI wert


----------



## average.stalker (11. Januar 2007)

ihr habt echt gleich was anderes bekommen?
supercool - könnt euch glücklich schätzen, anderswo ist das ja nicht so.

schick mir mal ne pm wo das ungefähr sein wird, kenn mich ja etwas aus, bin aus der nähe..
gruss


----------



## MasterAss (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

war am Dienstag mal wieder ne Runde unterwegs, aber diesmal mit meiner neuen Errungenschaft: HAC 4 Pro Plus.
Hier mal das Profil der ziemlich coolen Runde, aber leider sind die Trails so derbe schlammig.


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Januar 2007)

moin moin
wer möchte am wochenende eine runde bei dem schönen wetter drehen ? es könnte ruhig noch etwas kälter werden und schnee wäre auch geil  hoffentlich bleibt das wetter so schön wie heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (23. Januar 2007)

Hi ich bin dabei wenn ich wieder Fit sein sollte hab eine leichte Erkältung,an wann dachtest Du denn?
Und wohin wie lang?


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Januar 2007)

ich dachte so an samstag gegen 13 uhr.treffpunkt ? mal abwarten ob noch jemand seinen arsch hoch bekommt


----------



## Yam (24. Januar 2007)

Na ich hoffe doch das wir nicht alleine fahren müssen hauptsache es wird nicht zu kalt. 
Vielleicht kommt ein Kollege mit von mir der hat sich ein neues Fully gekauft  das erste MTB das wäre doch ein schöner einstand!
Wir können ja Freitag nochmal posten hab mir heute erstmal Grippostad gehohlt lol und rein die Pillen Fit werden für Samstag!!


----------



## MasterAss (26. Januar 2007)

Hi,
also ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein, denn ich muss von 10-14h arbeiten.  

Aber vielleicht schwinge ich mich danach noch aufs Rad. Kommt aufs Wetter drauf an, da es ja shcon wieder tauen soll. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Yam (27. Januar 2007)

Hi MasterAss komm doch Sonntag mit Eisenarsch fährt auch mit!


----------



## MasterAss (28. Januar 2007)

Schon mal rausgeguckt?  
Nene, heute gehe ich lieber laufen. Kein Bock auf Schlammparty


----------



## Yam (28. Januar 2007)

Jo wir habens auch sein lassen aber wir können ja nächstes WE mal starten wenn intresse besteht!
Dann meldet euch mal oki.


----------



## Mudwild (30. Januar 2007)

Hey Frorider Ben!
Ist ja total schade, dass Ihr Euer Gelände räumen mußtet. Aber wenn Ihr schon etwas Neues habt ist es ja halb so schlimm (schon klar, mal abgesehn von der vielen Arbeit).
Wie kann man denn etwas über den neuen Park erfahren? Wird ja wohl irgendwann auf Eurer Homepage stehn ?!? Bin echt neugierig.
Gruß auch an Average.stalker


----------



## Yam (3. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen wer hat denn lust zum Biken heute?
Eisenarsch und ich fahren heute eine Runde .
Um 13.00 Uhr treffen wir uns in Klein Escherde an der Kreuzung.
Wer lust hat kann mitkommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Februar 2007)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hey Frorider Ben!
> Ist ja total schade, dass Ihr Euer Gelände räumen mußtet. Aber wenn Ihr schon etwas Neues habt ist es ja halb so schlimm (schon klar, mal abgesehn von der vielen Arbeit).
> Wie kann man denn etwas über den neuen Park erfahren? Wird ja wohl irgendwann auf Eurer Homepage stehn ?!? Bin echt neugierig.
> Gruß auch an Average.stalker



Das mit dem Neuen Park ist du gut wie unterschrieben, scheiß Politik, muss erst die Jägerschaft zustimmen und die untere Umweltbehörde und so.
Wenn alles so klappt wie wie er es wollen dann können wir Anfang März mit der ersten Strecke beginnen.

Hilft nur Dauemendrücken

wenndu mehr wissen willst dann schreib ruhig im ICQ
achja wassen für nen bike fährst du?

Gruß Benni


----------



## BSR-Team (11. März 2007)

Hi Bikegemeinde, wir treffen uns jeden Sonntag um 10.00Uhr in Bad Salzdetfurth bei Radsport-Wiegand, neben der Eisdiele.
Touren rund um Badse ca. 3-4 Std. mittlerer Geschindigkeit.( die Gruppe kann evtl. nach Leistung, oder Zeit geteilt werden)
Bei Bikern aus Hildesheim, kann sich nach Absprache auch in Hildesheim getroffen werden.


----------



## L_AIR (28. März 2007)

gibt es eigentlich nur MTBiker in Hildesheim, oder auch BMXer am Harz (Bockenem, Bornum und diese Fleckchen...)?


----------



## L_AIR (30. März 2007)

anscheinend nicht


----------



## Sparkie (8. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche leute die im Raum Nordstemmen Freeriden... 
bin erst vor ein gutes halbes Jahr nach Nordstemmen (Rössing) gezogen und suche leute zum Trialen oder zum Street Fahren, Ok Street fahren in Nordstemmen is nich wirklich drin.

würde mich über antworten über pm oder ICQ freuen.

my icq nummer: 297525639


----------



## Yam (9. April 2007)

Sparkie schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich suche leute die im Raum Nordstemmen Freeriden...
> bin erst vor ein gutes halbes Jahr nach Nordstemmen (Rössing) gezogen und suche leute zum Trialen oder zum Street Fahren, Ok Street fahren in Nordstemmen is nich wirklich drin.
> ...



 Hi komme auch aus Nordstemmen wo lernst Du denn doch wohl nicht in der Zuckquetsche oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparkie (9. April 2007)

Yam schrieb:


> Hi komme auch aus Nordstemmen wo lernst Du denn doch wohl nicht in der Zuckquetsche oder?



Japp  bei Herr Rabe bin ich untergebracht

bin erst Azubi aus dem 1 Lehrjahr


----------



## Yam (11. April 2007)

Sparkie schrieb:


> Japp  bei Herr Rabe bin ich untergebracht
> 
> bin erst Azubi aus dem 1 Lehrjahr



 Na da werde ich Dich mal besuchen Arbeite auch da,hab erstmal ein paar Lehrlinge klar gemacht vor Ostern


----------



## zaphodb520 (12. April 2007)

Ich hatte hier irgendwann mal eine Tourbeschreibung für eine sehr traillastige Runde im Hildesheimer Wald gesehen. Hab sie mir aber leider nicht kopiert und find sie auch nicht wieder. 
Hat die noch jemand?


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. April 2007)

Sparkie schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich suche leute die im Raum Nordstemmen Freeriden...
> bin erst vor ein gutes halbes Jahr nach Nordstemmen (Rössing) gezogen und suche leute zum Trialen oder zum Street Fahren, Ok Street fahren in Nordstemmen is nich wirklich drin.
> ...



Guten morgen Sparkie

Wenn du Freerider und Downhiller suchst dann biste in Alfeld an der richtigen Adresse.

Es wird gerade nen kleiner Bikepark geplant und alle 2 wochen oder so wird in den Deister, Solling Merxhausen oder Harz oder Winterberg zum Bikepark fahren getroffen.

habe dich soeben im ICQ aufgenommen, vielleicht haste ja mal lust vorbei zu kommen


----------



## nordharzer (17. April 2007)

Yam schrieb:


> Na da werde ich Dich mal besuchen Arbeite auch da,hab erstmal ein paar Lehrlinge klar gemacht vor Ostern



Hi,  bin im Herbst auch ab und an in der Bude, bringe euch die süße FRACHT! Nächsten Herbst etwas seltener, wir sind zum Teil nach Schladen bzw. Clauen umdisponiert. Grüße


----------



## Yam (18. April 2007)

nordharzer schrieb:


> Hi,  bin im Herbst auch ab und an in der Bude, bringe euch die süße FRACHT! Nächsten Herbst etwas seltener, wir sind zum Teil nach Schladen bzw. Clauen umdisponiert. Grüße



Ist ja kaum zu glauben hier trifft man aber wirklich alles was die Zuckerbude angeht  Für wen fährst Du denn?

Gruß Yam

P.S können ja mal ein rennen in der KAmpagne über den Rübenhaufen machen


----------



## nordharzer (19. April 2007)

Ich disponiere einen Teil der Rüben aus dem Ambergau, bin Gesellschafter an der LGA(Ladegesellschaft,2Mäuse) und im Vorstand der TGA(Transportgesellschaft)-10 Fahrzeuge von Ryll. Ab und zu muß ich dann auch mal gucken, was es neues in Nordstemmen gibt! Geilste Neuerung letztes Jahr war der "Ahornplatz"; und immer schön drumrum fahren!! An den Kampagnegesprächen mit Hoffmann, Ewers und Isabell Jacobs nehme ich auch regelmäßig teil! Isabell kommt aus'm Nachbarort.
Beim Rennen übern Haufen bin ich dabei, schmeiß dann mein Bike auf'e Wanne!! Ansonsten sehr unregelmäßig (bei schönem Wetter auf'm Bock) im Hainberg-Wohldenberg-Bodensteiner Klippen  unterwegs.


----------



## L_AIR (8. Mai 2007)

@nordharzer

Rüben oder Rhüden?


da die Seite von Hiltown zZ offline ist, habe ich mal eine Frage zu den Firmen die dort in Hildesheim verkauft werden
damals mit dem Skateboard mal da gewesen, ein paar BMXs rumhängen sehen

können die egtl auch Räder anderer Firmen (inkl. Ersatzteile) bestellen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Mai 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> @nordharzer
> 
> Rüben oder Rhüden?
> 
> ...



glaube nicht, da die ja meistens Verträge mit den Firmen haben und nur von denen ordern.

Wenn du nen BMX willst, glaube wir haben noch eins im Keller, nen Felt in rot mit weißen Lenker und so.
Wenn Interesse besteht dann schreib was bei uns ins Forum auf www.jamaica-biker.de


----------



## ollibolli (9. Mai 2007)

Huhu,
gibt es hier in der Gegend von Hildesheim Leute, die so wie ich All-Mountain oder Enduro Touren fahren, wie es heute so auf neudeutsch heisst ;-)
das fahren auf Northshore-Trails oder Bikeparks sind nicht so recht mein Ding - ich radel lieber über dicke Wurzeln und Steine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (9. Mai 2007)

war eben da, eine richtig gute Beratung, aber keine BMXs, daher habe ich bei einem Händler ein schonmal bevorzugtes Fahrrad erworben


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Mai 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Huhu,
> gibt es hier in der Gegend von Hildesheim Leute, die so wie ich All-Mountain oder Enduro Touren fahren, wie es heute so auf neudeutsch heisst ;-)
> das fahren auf Northshore-Trails oder Bikeparks sind nicht so recht mein Ding - ich radel lieber über dicke Wurzeln und Steine



die gibt es hier   was schwebt dir denn so vor ? mein all-mountain kommt zwar erst in ein paar wochen aber der stumpi tut es ja auch


----------



## ollibolli (10. Mai 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> die gibt es hier   was schwebt dir denn so vor ? mein all-mountain kommt zwar erst in ein paar wochen aber der stumpi tut es ja auch



ich habe mir deine Galerie angeschaut   die Wege kenn ich doch   
Was mir so vorschwebt?

In 1. Linie Touren, die nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen stattfinden. Zu schnell bergauf sollte es auch nicht gehen, dafür aber flotter bergab   was nicht heisst, dass ich längere Steigungen scheue...

Ich würde im Harz gerne mal um den Achtermann gondeln, da gibt es schöne Steinchen und Wurzeln


----------



## eisenarsch (11. Mai 2007)

das sieht doch klasse aus   nur sind meine nächsten beiden wochenenden bereits verplant ,aber dann bin ich bereit.da habe ich auf jeden fall bock drauf 
mfg matze


----------



## ollibolli (12. Mai 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das sieht doch klasse aus   nur sind meine nächsten beiden wochenenden bereits verplant ,aber dann bin ich bereit.da habe ich auf jeden fall bock drauf
> mfg matze



macht ja nix, im Moment ist eh Regenzeit   wobei die Runde am Achtermann bei bestem Ausflugswetter am Wochenende nicht so ratsam aufgrund des Wandererverkehrs wäre    Schauen wir mal, wie und wann wir das machen - notfalls nehmen wir ein Projekt oberhalb des Königreiches Romkerhall im Okertal im Angriff  

Kurzfristig können wir uns zu ner Tour im guten alten Hildesheimer Wald treffen - da wir ja fast Nachbarn sind (ich wohne in Himmelsthür), ist das ja organisatorisch kein Problem  

Gruss von Olli


----------



## L_AIR (12. Mai 2007)

war neulich in HI am Moritzberg bei der Waldquelle, fährt hier jemand da?
sieht auf jeden Fall schick auf´s


----------



## ollibolli (13. Mai 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> war neulich in HI am Moritzberg bei der Waldquelle, fährt hier jemand da?
> sieht auf jeden Fall schick auf´s



also, ich komme da ab und an vorbei und habe dort seit längerem keine grösseren Aktivitäten beobachten können und wenn, dann meistens ein paar Kiddies  

Frorider Ben wird dir da mehr sagen können - schliesslich wa er da früher unterwegs  

Gruss von Olli


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Mai 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> also, ich komme da ab und an vorbei und habe dort seit längerem keine grösseren Aktivitäten beobachten können und wenn, dann meistens ein paar Kiddies
> 
> Frorider Ben wird dir da mehr sagen können - schließlich wa er da früher unterwegs
> 
> Gruss von Olli



Naja das war einmal, hatte da auch schon mal nen heftigen sturz.
Naja seit einem Jahr wohn ich jetzt in Alfeld, hab den Verein Jamaica-Biker mitgegründet, hatten ne Strecke auf dem Warberg (musste leider platt gemacht werden) Jetzt siehts so aus das wir ne neue Strecke bekommen, offizielles wird erst nach Vertragsabschluss bekannt gegeben.

Außerdem bin ich jetzt im ddmc Solling Racingteam da hat man nicht mehr so die Zeit nach Hi zu kommen 

Aber schön das da noch was steht, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Mai 2007)

irgendwo müssen die kleinen ja auch ihre ragazzis schrotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Mai 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> irgendwo müssen die kleinen ja auch ihre ragazzis schrotten



lol besser als irgendwo rumzulaufen, zu saufen und zu randalieren, Hauptsache sie machen nix kaputt


----------



## ollibolli (19. Mai 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> war neulich in HI am Moritzberg bei der Waldquelle, fährt hier jemand da?
> sieht auf jeden Fall schick auf´s



da fährt definitiv wer und zwar Kiddies - aber keine auf Ragazzis   und ziemlich hoch fliegen sie auch noch - das ist nix für alte Herren wie mich   und wenn dann noch gleich 20 Mann und Frauen unter anderem auf Pferden und Motorrollern aufkreuzen dann isses mir doch zu wild    

Gruss Olli


----------



## ollibolli (20. Mai 2007)

wer hat denn mal Lust, in den nächsten Tagen ein wenig auf dem Osterberg/Giesener Teiche rumzuspielen - war da heute mit meinen Kids und dachte, hier müsste man(n) mal ein paar fiese Sachen fahren  

Also rafft euch auf  

Gruss von Olli


----------



## jak0093 (4. Juni 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> war neulich in HI am Moritzberg bei der Waldquelle, fährt hier jemand da?
> sieht auf jeden Fall schick auf´s



ich fahre da ^^ und freeride2006 ( auch hier angemeldet ) auch.
der hat auch bilder von da in nen gallery drinne ( glaube ich ).


----------



## average.stalker (4. Juni 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> wer hat denn mal Lust, in den nächsten Tagen ein wenig auf dem Osterberg/Giesener Teiche rumzuspielen - war da heute mit meinen Kids und dachte, hier müsste man(n) mal ein paar fiese Sachen fahren
> 
> Also rafft euch auf
> 
> Gruss von Olli



hey - wo fährst du denn am osterberg? 
war freitag auch da oben unterwegs.. ganz nett eigentlich. welche "fiesen" sachen meinst du?


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Juni 2007)

average.stalker schrieb:


> hey - wo fährst du denn am osterberg?
> war freitag auch da oben unterwegs.. ganz nett eigentlich. welche "fiesen" sachen meinst du?



vielleicht meint er die steilen abfahrten zu den giesener Teich runter.
oder oben auf dem Kamm von der Moonrage richtung himmelstür, die Strecken sind schon alt und lassen sich ganz nett fahren, war da schon vor 5 Jahren am Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (5. Juni 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> vielleicht meint er die steilen abfahrten zu den giesener Teich runter.
> oder oben auf dem Kamm von der Moonrage richtung himmelstür, die Strecken sind schon alt und lassen sich ganz nett fahren, war da schon vor 5 Jahren am Biken



auf dem kamm die schmalen trails sind nett. leider kurz und flach... aber nett.

Moonrage?

bis nach Giessen bin ich noch nicht rüber.. muss mal ganz durch fahren.

was macht alfeld?


----------



## ollibolli (5. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich meinte natürlich das gesamte Gelände zwischen Giesen, Himmelsthür und Emmerke in einer Tour kombiniert, die Endurofahrer ansprechen dürfte - also nix mit rumbolzen - fun ist angesagt 

Mit dem "fiesen" meinte ich ein paar Trails mehr oder weniger direkt an den Giesener Teichen. Den Kammweg bin ich schon komplett gefahren. Im Wald bei Giesen ist es auch schön, es gibt dort schöne Single Trails


----------



## average.stalker (5. Juni 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich meinte natürlich das gesamte Gelände zwischen Giesen, Himmelsthür und Emmerke in einer Tour kombiniert, die Endurofahrer ansprechen dürfte - also nix mit rumbolzen - fun ist angesagt
> 
> Mit dem "fiesen" meinte ich ein paar Trails mehr oder weniger direkt an den Giesener Teichen. Den Kammweg bin ich schon komplett gefahren. Im Wald bei Giesen ist es auch schön, es gibt dort schöne Single Trails



mit dem "fun" bin ich total down!  
 
ich find den berg auch nett. aufm moritzberg gibt es auch ein paar geile trails. alle nur etwas kurz!


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Juni 2007)

average.stalker schrieb:


> auf dem kamm die schmalen trails sind nett. leider kurz und flach... aber nett.
> 
> Moonrage?
> 
> ...



Es gibt was in Planung, aber noch Psst, weiß selber noch net mehr.
Bin jetzt noch im ddmc Solling Racing Team und werde die nächste zeit da mal fahren.

Man kann sich ja mal nen We dort treffen.


----------



## average.stalker (5. Juni 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Es gibt was in Planung, aber noch Psst, weiß selber noch net mehr.
> Bin jetzt noch im ddmc Solling Racing Team und werde die nächste zeit da mal fahren.
> 
> Man kann sich ja mal nen We dort treffen.



bin da noch nie gewesen. wie ist die strecke im vergleich z.b. zum harz?


----------



## lightning666 (10. Juni 2007)

Hey cool...

Ne Menge Leute hier aus Hildesheim 

Wohne erst seit ein paar Monaten und meine Erfahrung in den Hildesheimer Wäldern hälts sich noch in Grenzen. Aber ich werde hier die Tipps mal ein wenig sammeln und ein paar Sachen ausprobieren!

Viele Grüße,
lightning


----------



## ollibolli (10. Juni 2007)

dann fahr doch mal mit, dann brauchste die guten Wege nicht erst suchen  

War gestern mit nem Kollegen unterwegs - haben schön geschwitzt, aber sooo schlimm wie erwartet war's gar nicht mal


----------



## lightning666 (10. Juni 2007)

Meine Kondition ist momentan so im Keller, obwohl ich Fussball spiele und schwimme, dass ich momentan erstmal noch ein wenig alleine trainieren muss. Aber ich denke mal in zwei Monaten oder so bin ich dann fitter, ohne dass ich euch aufhalte *g*
120km Touren mit Brocken-Befahrung wie ich das früher gemacht habe, sind erstmal in ganz ganz weiter Ferne 

Aber danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die EInladung.


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Juni 2007)

average.stalker schrieb:


> bin da noch nie gewesen. wie ist die strecke im vergleich z.b. zum harz?



deutlich kürzer, sind auch net so viele Höhenmeter.
Der DH wird zum nächsten Jahr hin überarbeitet.
Der 4cross ist oben schon angefangen, de rest der alten Dual Strecke wird ncoh umgebaut.
Demnächst beginnt noch nen Freeride.

Von Hildesheim her sind es gut 60km.
Der Park ist in Merxhausen, zwischen Dassel und Stadtoldendorf am Solling


----------



## jamaicabiker (11. Juni 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> deutlich kürzer, sind auch net so viele Höhenmeter.
> Der DH wird zum nächsten Jahr hin überarbeitet.
> Der 4cross ist oben schon angefangen, de rest der alten Dual Strecke wird ncoh umgebaut.
> Demnächst beginnt noch nen Freeride.
> ...



Richtig ein neuer Freeride und der soll alacarte werden^^

Werd mir jedenfalls große Mühe geben

Achja www.freeride-junkys.de  Besucher sind Herzlichen Willkommen um für ein bissel Action zu sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (12. Juni 2007)

ich bin öfters beim Skaterpark in Bockenem BMXen, wenn mal wer vorbeikommt einfach Bescheid sagen

ich hab Zeit


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Juli 2007)

kommt keiner von den Hildesheimern in den Solling zum Jedermann DH???

War letzte Woche mal an der Waldquelle, aber musste stauen alles kaputt, echt schade, das in hi nix mehr los ist in sachen DH, Freeride und Dirt


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juli 2007)

das das an der waldquelle geduldet wird ist mir ein rätsel ? da sieht es oft so übel aus ,alles voller müll.erinnert mich stark an wacken    die keinen deppen heben wahrlos gruben aus und vergessen das da auch mal normale leute radeln möchten.mir erzählten die jungen wilden ,das mal ein cc-biker in so ein loch gefallen ist.mich hätte es da mal selber fast erwischt  
das da keiner mehr ist ,liegt wohl an dem wetter der vergangenen tage ?das sind doch alles schönwetterbiker


----------



## average.stalker (15. Juli 2007)

hab auch gesehen, dass die kicker alles kaputt waren als ich da zufällig vorbei kam. 
frag mich, ob das jemand von der forst war oder "rivalisierende" kids... sowas gabs wohl auch schon, haben mir mal letztes jahr ein paar von den kids da erzählt.... anyway. das mit dem müll und dem "wilde-sau" spielen ist eh uncool...


----------



## L_AIR (16. Juli 2007)

was?? Waldquelle ist zerstört? lässt es sich denn da garnicht mehr fahren?


----------



## lightning666 (16. Juli 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das das an der waldquelle geduldet wird ist mir ein rätsel ? da sieht es oft so übel aus ,alles voller müll.erinnert mich stark an wacken    die keinen deppen heben wahrlos gruben aus und vergessen das da auch mal normale leute radeln möchten.mir erzählten die jungen wilden ,das mal ein cc-biker in so ein loch gefallen ist.mich hätte es da mal selber fast erwischt
> das da keiner mehr ist ,liegt wohl an dem wetter der vergangenen tage ?das sind doch alles schönwetterbiker



Wo ist denn genau die Waldquelle... finde das irgendwie nicht 

Ciao Denis


----------



## HITOMI (16. Juli 2007)

lightning666 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn genau die Waldquelle... finde das irgendwie nicht
> 
> Ciao Denis




Die Waldquelle (Moritzberg) ist hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Hildesheim,+Hildesheim,+Niedersachsen,+Deutschland&sll=52.144037,9.923321&sspn=0.016513,0.03798&ie=UTF8&cd=1&mpnum=0&ll=52.141193,9.929924&spn=0.008257,0.01899&t=h&z=16&om=1

Wenn man von der Alfelder Straße Richtung Neuhof fährt und dann hinter dem ersten Waldstück auf der rechten Seite rechts in die Straße "Am Propsteihof" abbiegt. Da ist das dann auch gleich auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## ollibolli (16. Juli 2007)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Die Waldquelle (Moritzberg) ist hier:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Hildesheim,+Hildesheim,+Niedersachsen,+Deutschland&sll=52.144037,9.923321&sspn=0.016513,0.03798&ie=UTF8&cd=1&mpnum=0&ll=52.141193,9.929924&spn=0.008257,0.01899&t=h&z=16&om=1
> 
> Wenn man von der Alfelder Straße Richtung Neuhof fährt und dann hinter dem ersten Waldstück auf der rechten Seite rechts in die Straße "Am Propsteihof" abbiegt. Da ist das dann auch gleich auf der rechten Seite.



booh, jetzt haste es verraten  

Gruss Olli


----------



## lightning666 (16. Juli 2007)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Die Waldquelle (Moritzberg) ist hier:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Hildesheim,+Hildesheim,+Niedersachsen,+Deutschland&sll=52.144037,9.923321&sspn=0.016513,0.03798&ie=UTF8&cd=1&mpnum=0&ll=52.141193,9.929924&spn=0.008257,0.01899&t=h&z=16&om=1
> 
> Wenn man von der Alfelder Straße Richtung Neuhof fährt und dann hinter dem ersten Waldstück auf der rechten Seite rechts in die Straße "Am Propsteihof" abbiegt. Da ist das dann auch gleich auf der rechten Seite.




Achso... danke...

Klar, fällt ja noch nicht auf sowas, fahr ich ja nur jeden morgen zur Arbeit dran vorbei ;-)

Ciao Denis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Juli 2007)

gibs sonst garnix mehr in Hildesheim? Was mit Diekholzen und mit dem Galgenberg oder den dirts im Hochwasserbecken??

Wäre ich mal in Hi geblieben, da hatten wir immer was gebautes irgendwo.

gibs von den frc leuten eigentlich ncoh welche die fahren??

achja am WE hättet ihr ruhig mal in den Solling kommen können, war nen schönes Renn WE. Wetter war geil (außer nen kurzer Platzregen) und die Biker super drauf


----------



## HITOMI (17. Juli 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> booh, jetzt haste es verraten
> 
> Gruss Olli



hoppla...


----------



## ollibolli (17. Juli 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> gibs sonst garnix mehr in Hildesheim? Was mit Diekholzen und mit dem Galgenberg oder den dirts im Hochwasserbecken??
> 
> Wäre ich mal in Hi geblieben, da hatten wir immer was gebautes irgendwo.
> 
> ...



an Diekholzen bin ich am Samstag vorbeigekommen - vom Hauptweg unten war nix zu sehen - das sah alles extrem zugewachsen aus  

Gruss Olli


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juli 2007)

kommt wer zur Eröffnung nach hahnenklee?


----------



## ollibolli (18. Juli 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> kommt wer zur Eröffnung nach hahnenklee?



das wäre mir zu voll - ich brauche viel Platz und Freiheit  

mal ne Frage an dich Ben: 
ich habe in den nächsten 3 wochen Urlaub   da habe ich endlich viel Zeit zum biken. 
Kannst du mir nen Bikepark empfehlen, der auch Strecken über Singletrails ohne Zwang Monstersprünge zu machen, zu bieten hat? 
Northshore ist auch nicht mein Ding - Holzpaletten verheize ich lieber im Ofen  aber probieren könnte man es ja mal  

Gruss von Olli


----------



## MasterAss (20. Juli 2007)

Diekholze fahre ich immer oben den Trail dran vorbei vom Tosmar kommend. Vllt ein bischen zugewachsen. Schaue das nächste mal genau nach, was die Morschheit des Holzes anbelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (20. Juli 2007)

meine Güte, gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit Spots in Hildesheim?

ich weiß nur von der Waldquelle, dem Skaterpark in Diekholzen und dem Skaterpark im Honsensee . . .


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Juli 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> meine Güte, gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit Spots in Hildesheim?
> 
> ich weiß nur von der Waldquelle, dem Skaterpark in Diekholzen und dem Skaterpark im Honsensee . . .



schau mal im Galgenberg vorbei, oben wo der Aussichtsturm ist (todesschlucht) da konnte man immer Fahren und wenn du weiter richtung Brockenblick fährst unterhalb des Gelben Turms (Sternwarte) war auch mal was gebaut, durch zufall gefunden.

Aber irgendwie hat bei den Hildesheimern das Bauen nachgelassen.

Seit dem ich mir in Diekholzen 2005 mein 8.Brustwirbel gebrochen hatte, wird da kaum ncoh gebaut und gefahren, glaube sogar garncihts mehr gemacht.


@ Olli
komm einfach mal in den Solling, da kannste die Strecken problemlos runterfahren.
Oder du fährst in den Deister, Grabtrail und Dropland, Ladys only ist auch cool.

hm, dann wäre da ncoh hahnenklee, da gibs dann echt viele singletrails und dazu ncoh nen Lift.

Oder du komsmt mal am 02.08 mit nach Winterberg


----------



## follprofi (25. Juli 2007)

also...ich find hildesheim eigentlich ganz nett, galgenberg, steinberg, wq (früher), überlaufbecken etc.-spass und abwechslung, trails, kicker...na gut, könnte mehr sein, aber immerhin!


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Juli 2007)

follprofi schrieb:


> also...ich find hildesheim eigentlich ganz nett, galgenberg, steinberg, wq (früher), überlaufbecken etc.-spass und abwechslung, trails, kicker...na gut, könnte mehr sein, aber immerhin!



Dann hätteste mal vor 2 Jahren fahren sollen, da gabs ncoh Diekholzen, gibs zwar immer ncoh aber damals war es noch gut befahrbar und wurde geflegt.
Aber leider haben alle die dort gefahren sind mit dem extrem biken aufgehört, seit dem ich mir dort den 8.Brustwirbel gegrochen hatte. Schade jetzt sieht man von denen keinen einzigen mehr.


----------



## L_AIR (29. Juli 2007)

was wird jetzt egtl aus wq? ists jetzt allen s*egal, sodass da jetzt ne müllhalde bleibt, oder wird da wieder was aufgebaut??


----------



## follprofi (30. Juli 2007)

Alle mit denen ich bislang so gequatscht hab, haben kein`bock wq wieder aufzubauen-im moment jedenfalls irgendwie nich! eher überlauf nochmal wieder umbauen, neu shapen etc... k.a.-man wird ja sehen wann mal wieder irgendwer den a* hochkriegt und was macht...


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Juli 2007)

follprofi schrieb:


> Alle mit denen ich bislang so gequatscht hab, haben kein`bock wq wieder aufzubauen-im moment jedenfalls irgendwie nich! eher überlauf nochmal wieder umbauen, neu shapen etc... k.a.-man wird ja sehen wann mal wieder irgendwer den a* hochkriegt und was macht...



versucht doch ma lieber wieder Diekholzen klar zu machen, dann kommen wir auch mal wieder vorbei und helfen mit


----------



## average.stalker (31. Juli 2007)

was genau ist an der waldquelle eigentlich passiert? die förster? anwohner? andere kids?


----------



## ollibolli (31. Juli 2007)

average.stalker schrieb:


> was genau ist an der waldquelle eigentlich passiert? die förster? anwohner? andere kids?



Die Waldquelle sieht so aufgeräumt aus - alles ist abgebaut und fast alles Holz ist abtransportiert (zumindest vor ein paar Wochen, als ich vorbeikam)  

das sieht so aus, als hätte es von offizieller Seite her Ärger gegeben  
ist aber nur so ne Vermutung von mir...

Gruss von Olli, der Urlaub hat und auf besseres Wetter wartet


----------



## L_AIR (31. Juli 2007)

war vor 1 woche da und habe noch ein bisschen holz rumliegen sehen, außerdem war auf viele bretter "*irgendein name* du *zensiert*" geschrieben, bin ein paar mal die mainjumps abgefahren und wieder weg, war nix los und nix mehr zum jumpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## follprofi (2. August 2007)

tja...also gestern war das wetter ja ganz gut-am überlaufbecken war auch echt viel los und es wurde wieder gebaut!...mal schauen wann es jetzt weiter geht! *g*


----------



## Newandis (2. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin 39 und komme aus Gronau. Ich habe erst im September 2006 mit dem Biken angefangen und fahre bisher Mini-Touren durch den Külf alleine..andere Biker sind mir auch noch nicht vor die Nase gekommen.

Ich will mich nun mal in den Hildesheimer Wald wagen, allerdings möchte ich langsam auch mal mit anderen fahren..wenn ich das schaffe  

Dinge wie FR/DH kommen nicht in Frage, ich stehe mehr auf Touren / All Mountain.

Vielleicht gibt es ja welche die demnächste ne kleine Waldtour machen und nen Anfänger mitnehmen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. August 2007)

wenn du aus Gronau kommst, dann ist Alfeld näher, bei uns im Verein ist auch nen CC Touren fahrer, der mit ner kleinen Truppe immer fährt, ich kann ihn ja mal fragen wann die so fahren


----------



## Newandis (3. August 2007)

Auja, danke!


----------



## ollibolli (3. August 2007)

Newandis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin 39 und komme aus Gronau. Ich habe erst im September 2006 mit dem Biken angefangen und fahre bisher Mini-Touren durch den Külf alleine..andere Biker sind mir auch noch nicht vor die Nase gekommen.
> 
> ...



Hi, falls du dich noch für den Hildesheimer Wald interessierst - ich fahre meistens in aller Ruhe um die 30 Km ohne Zeitdruck   bin ja auch schon 37   Ortskenntnisse sind mehr als genug vorhanden, da ich seit fast 20 Jahren Mountainbike fahre    

Gruss von Olli


----------



## Newandis (3. August 2007)

Hi!

Aber klar..ich möchte im Hildesheimer Wald eigentlich mal hauptsächlich unterwegs sein. Starten wollte ich mal von der Gronauer Seite aus, hab da auch ein paar Touren gefunden, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung wie die so sind und ob ich das packe.
Tosmarsberg fällt mir da so ein..und so die Gegend um Diekholzen und dem ehemaligen Schacht..

Bei uns im Ort ist ein Händler (Leine Bike) der macht ab und an Touren, hab bisher die Termine nur leider verpasst.


----------



## DaWynci (5. August 2007)

Moin Moin... ich ziehe bald nach hildesheim um zu studieren. im moment fahre ich bmx ... street und flatland.... ich habe aber nicht so eine starke leidenschaft dafür entwickelt... 

wie dem auch sei.. ich würde gnaz gerne downhill fahren.
gibt es schnellle bergabpisten und auch fahrer, die auf schnell stehen?... wäre ein guter anfang glaube ich...


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. August 2007)

DaWynci schrieb:


> Moin Moin... ich ziehe bald nach hildesheim um zu studieren. im moment fahre ich bmx ... street und flatland.... ich habe aber nicht so eine starke leidenschaft dafür entwickelt...
> 
> wie dem auch sei.. ich würde gnaz gerne downhill fahren.
> gibt es schnellle bergabpisten und auch fahrer, die auf schnell stehen?... wäre ein guter anfang glaube ich...



Moin Moin
dann solltest du Richtung Alfeld kommen, wir haben hier vor gut nem halben jahr nen Verein gegründet für DH FR und 4X.
Wir kooperieren auch mit dem DDMC Solling.
also in Alfeld gibs im mom ne kleine Strecke wo du mal üben kannst.
Meistens sind wir aber im Solling und fahren da, im mom sind wir gerade in der Planung wie wir dort die Strecken erneuern.

Wenn du lust hast dann meld dich mal mit deinem Namen und Email Addy bei www.jamaica-biker.de an.
Bei uns im Forum erfährst du dann mehr.

Grüße aus Alfeld


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. August 2007)

Nachtrag.

Meld dich mal diese Woche.
Am 12.08. ist nämlich in Merxhausen (DDMC solling strecke)
So ne art offene tür. Für Tourenbiker gibs ab 11Uhr ne 30km Runde und danach Grillen und alle anderen, wo ich auch zugehöre können im Funpark Rocken und danach mit grillen.

wäre der Ideale Zeitpunkt das du mal DH Testen könntest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaWynci (6. August 2007)

oii... das klingt ja schonmal nach ersten sucherfolg... ich hatte allerdings vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich ja nicht einmal ein bike habe... ich habe höchstens ein stabiles bmx (wethepeople addict)... dazu kommt, dass ich in hildesheim studieren werde, womit mein geld sicherlich irgendwo begrenzt ist..
und wahrscheinlich ist es nicht gerade einfach von hiltown nach alfeld zu kommen... ich denke ich muss mich nochmla mehr umschauen, wenn ich in hildesehim wohne    ..
Danke


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. August 2007)

DaWynci schrieb:


> oii... das klingt ja schonmal nach ersten sucherfolg... ich hatte allerdings vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich ja nicht einmal ein bike habe... ich habe höchstens ein stabiles bmx (wethepeople addict)... dazu kommt, dass ich in hildesheim studieren werde, womit mein geld sicherlich irgendwo begrenzt ist..
> und wahrscheinlich ist es nicht gerade einfach von hiltown nach alfeld zu kommen... ich denke ich muss mich nochmla mehr umschauen, wenn ich in hildesehim wohne    ..
> Danke



Also von HI nach Alfeld kostet mit dem Zug eine fahrt so 6, von hieraus könnte man dich mitnehmen, im Solling gibs auch Leibikes, meld dich einfach bei uns im Forum an, dan kannste alle fragen loswerden und dir wird bestimmt geholfen.

Ich weiß das in Hi noch Avarange Stalker Freeride fährt den kannste auch fragen


----------



## lightning666 (6. August 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Also von HI nach Alfeld kostet mit dem Zug eine fahrt so 6, von hieraus könnte man dich mitnehmen, im Solling gibs auch Leibikes, meld dich einfach bei uns im Forum an, dan kannste alle fragen loswerden und dir wird bestimmt geholfen.
> 
> Ich weiß das in Hi noch Avarange Stalker Freeride fährt den kannste auch fragen



Hast du mal ne Adresse zu den Leihbikes im Solling?

Gruß, Denis


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. August 2007)

lightning666 schrieb:


> Hast du mal ne Adresse zu den Leihbikes im Solling?
> 
> Gruß, Denis



also vom sehen weißc ich das es scott nitrous und nox hardtails gibt.

geh mal auf www.ddmc-solling.de und schreib am besten den Hartmut an, er ist der 2. vorsitzende und hat die räder bei sich zu hause.

Du kannst auch anrufen, aber schreib dazu mal ne PM die nummer soll nicht jeder so wissen


----------



## DaWynci (7. August 2007)

Also ich hab mich nun angemeldet bei jamaica-biker angemeldet... nur kann ich keine email von euch bekommen, weil ihr wohl i-welche serverprobleme habt... wat nu? hab mich mit dawynci angemeldet.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. August 2007)

DaWynci schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich nun angemeldet bei jamaica-biker angemeldet... nur kann ich keine email von euch bekommen, weil ihr wohl i-welche serverprobleme habt... wat nu? hab mich mit dawynci angemeldet.



gucke gleich mal nach, schlate dich dann frei, die mail kommt manchmal als spamverdacht, das hatte ich auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (7. August 2007)

so du bist freigeschaltet und kannst schreiben.
Du müsstest nur ncoh deinen namen eintragen.


----------



## MasterAss (19. August 2007)

War nicht mal irgendwann ein Bike-Treff in Badse? Ist der noch aktuell?
Ich komme nämlich grad vom CC-Rennen dort und mir ist mal wieder aufgefallen, dass es anscheinend viele Biker in der Region gibt, man aber keine Sau im Wald trifft...


----------



## eisenarsch (19. August 2007)

ich bin da gestern das rennen mitgefahren.respekt ,die strecke war gut.heute bin ich mal die strecke der profis abgefahren ,ne ganz andere nummer   bin gespannt wie das gelände wird das die da anlegen wollen.
mit den hildesheimern ist absolut nix los.der treff in badse ist noch aktuell.


----------



## 1298ep (20. August 2007)

In Hi. ist nix los, wir fahren Sonntags nach Bad...
Jeden 2ten Mittwoch ist MTB-Treffen am Elan um 17.30Uhr.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. August 2007)

die Strecke letzten Samstag war echt geil (anstrengender als ich dachte!!), wird wohl in ein paar Tagen wieder zugewachsen sein... Für eine Tour durch die Wälder der Umgebung bin ich auch immer aufgeschlossen. Hier gibt es einige schöne Strecken (auch Oberschenkelreißer!!)


----------



## L_AIR (28. August 2007)

bin morgen evtl inner campo-arena oder in HI am Honsensee aufm Skatepark


----------



## MasterAss (31. August 2007)

sorry, bin grad erst ausm urlaub wieder da. ich düse wahrscheinlich morgen und sonntag los, mal gucken ob ich sonntag in badse vorbeischaue. jimi, kannst dich ja per pm mal melden.


----------



## L_AIR (31. August 2007)

morgen bin ich wenns nich regnet aufm skatepark bockenem


----------



## ollibolli (21. September 2007)

1298ep schrieb:


> In Hi. ist nix los, wir fahren Sonntags nach Bad...
> Jeden 2ten Mittwoch ist MTB-Treffen am Elan um 17.30Uhr.



stimmt definitiv nicht   wir treffen uns immer nur klammheimlich an wechselnden, geheimen Orten  
auch wenn einer von uns öfter in die Muckibude geht, haben wir trotzdem eine Heidenangst vor so starken Muskelbepackten Männern  , wie ihr zu sein scheint  

Gruss von Olli


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. September 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> stimmt definitiv nicht   wir treffen uns immer nur klammheimlich an wechselnden, geheimen Orten
> ...
> 
> Gruss von Olli




?? So richtig streng GEHEIM   ??
Ich werde das Wetter heute für eine lockere Spaß-Runde mit meinem "kleinen" Bruder über den Tosmar Richtung Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm/ Süßwasser-Reservoir (richtig geschrieben??)/ Griesberg und Umgebung nutzen.
Aber psst... nicht weiter sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (22. September 2007)

Ihr Glücklichen!

Ich habe mir Dienstag einen AußenbandANriß am linken Sprunkgelenk geholt beim scheiss Laufen.

Naja, geht heuer schon wieder. Vllt. drehe ich heute ne ganz lockere Runde in der Feldmarkt. Ich dreh sonst echt durch


----------



## eisenarsch (22. September 2007)

du arme sau  
ich war vorhin 50km unterwegs ,habe dabei 850hm gefressen.wie immer ,von bikern weit und breit keine spur.in hildesheim leben die faulsten säcke  
bin gerade dabei filme hochzuladen ,den link reiche ich nach


----------



## ollibolli (22. September 2007)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ?? So richtig streng GEHEIM   ??
> Ich werde das Wetter heute für eine lockere Spaß-Runde mit meinem "kleinen" Bruder über den Tosmar Richtung Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm/ Süßwasser-Reservoir (richtig geschrieben??)/ Griesberg und Umgebung nutzen.
> Aber psst... nicht weiter sagen



psst, wir fahren morgen in den Harz an die Sösetalsperre, nach Hanskühnenburg hoch und wenn wir genug Höhen und Kilometer runter haben lassen wir am Tante Ju Trail noch die Sau raus   abba nücht verraten  

Warscheinlich treffen wir wieder jede Menge Biker, was ja im Hildesheimer Wald nicht der Fall ist   oder sie fahren einfach nur grüssend aneinander vorbei, ich habe dich erkannt eisen***** jawoll   zu deiner Verteidigung sei aber gesagt, dass unsere Begegnung auf einem asphaltierten Radweg an der B1 stattfand


----------



## eisenarsch (22. September 2007)

dich habe ich natürlich auch erkannt ,war auf dem heimweg und hatte schmacht.da konnte ich nicht halten  
hier ist der link ,leider ist mir die kamera verrutscht.die sitzt in einem stirnband und hält nicht gut auf meiner birne   muss mir mal was anderes besorgen.


----------



## average.stalker (22. September 2007)

der forstlehrpfahd (also wildgatter - waldquelle) ist echt nett, aber leider auch schon das beste was hildesheim zu bieten hat..

die videos sind aber cool, ich glaub ich hab auch bock auf so ne kamera..


----------



## MasterAss (22. September 2007)

Naja, also ich persönlich bin nicht der Meinung, dass der Lehrpfad das Beste ist, was Hildesheim zu bieten hat. Da kennste die geheimen Trails rund um Badze wohl nicht...

Ach ja, war heute etwas mehr als ne Stunde unterwegs und keine Schmerzen gehabt. Morgen fahre ich vllt noch ne ganz lockere Runde...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. September 2007)

Komme gerade von unserer "geheimen" Spiel&Spaß-Tour wieder (Gute Besserung Deinem Aussenband Master), wir sind die Ecken abgefahren die wir uns vorgenommen haben und geendet hat das ganze beim  Damen-Volleyball...! Und letztendlich bei Lagerfeuer mit Weizenbier.

Ollibolli, Euer Vorhaben hört sich recht lustig an, die Ecke kenne ich, vor allem bei dem Kaiserwetter sehr geil. Leider muß ich morgen Handball spielen sonst würde ich versuchen mich aufzudrängen und anzuhängen!!


----------



## average.stalker (23. September 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Naja, also ich persönlich bin nicht der Meinung, dass der Lehrpfad das Beste ist, was Hildesheim zu bieten hat. Da kennste die geheimen Trails rund um Badze wohl nicht...
> 
> Ach ja, war heute etwas mehr als ne Stunde unterwegs und keine Schmerzen gehabt. Morgen fahre ich vllt noch ne ganz lockere Runde...



hm.. ne - kenn ich nicht. aber Badze ist ja auch nciht hildesheim 

vielleicht gibst du mal nen tip wo die zufinden sind ?


----------



## L_AIR (23. September 2007)

kennt jemand bockenem? auf dme skatepark wimmelt es nur so von leuten die darauf fußball spielen, frisbee, rauchen, flaschen zerdeppern etc . . .

darum habe ich mir mit ein paar kumpelz in volkersheim am dorfeingang an einem großen erdhügel, welcher landwirten dazu dient erde zu entberen, eine "Quarterpipe" gebaut, diese woche haben wir die plattform über dem coping verdoppelt (also nach hinten und zur seite) bilder folgen





vor 2 wochen

heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibolli (23. September 2007)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Komme gerade von unserer "geheimen" Spiel&Spaß-Tour wieder (Gute Besserung Deinem Aussenband Master), wir sind die Ecken abgefahren die wir uns vorgenommen haben und geendet hat das ganze beim  Damen-Volleyball...! Und letztendlich bei Lagerfeuer mit Weizenbier.
> 
> Ollibolli, Euer Vorhaben hört sich recht lustig an, die Ecke kenne ich, vor allem bei dem Kaiserwetter sehr geil. Leider muß ich morgen Handball spielen sonst würde ich versuchen mich aufzudrängen und anzuhängen!!



unser Vorhaben war auch lustig   trotz des Wetters ging es im Wald recht ruhig - bei schlechterem Wetter würde ich von Tante Ju jedenfalls Abstand nehmen - das oberste Stück war trotzdem sehr feucht und rutschig  

aufdrängen ist in Ordnung aber dranhängen - kurbeln musste schon selber  

Gruss von Olli


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. September 2007)

Sooo war das auch nicht gemeint, ich möchte ja nicht den Eindruck von Faulheit erwecken... kannst ja mal bescheid geben, vielleicht findet sich die Zeit. Heute habe ich mich trotz 2 Siege schäferhundsmäßig geärgert... bei dem Wetter in der Halle....tsts !


----------



## MasterAss (24. September 2007)

Ich war heuer bei dem schönen Wetter knapp 2 Std unterwegs. Fuß hat alles mitgemacht und zeigt keinerlei schmerzen  

Kleiner Eindruck


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. September 2007)

@ L_air: wie fährst du in der quater, willste von oben reindroppen oder von unten gegen springen, kann man schlecht erkennen.


----------



## BMTBA (25. September 2007)

kann mir jmd. sagen wo genau sich der forstlehrpfad (wildgatter - waldquelle) befindet und wie ich dort hin komme?

Bin hauptsächlich im Hildesheimerwald/Tosmarberg/Sauberge(Badse) unterwegs! 

Kann mir jmd sagen wo sich die besten Trails befinden? Ich kenne kaum welche...

Grüße


----------



## eisenarsch (26. September 2007)

ich würde sie dir sogar zeigen   vielleicht machen ja noch ein paar von euch vögeln mit ? wie wäre es mit ner tour am wochenende ?
ich habe jede menge zeit ,laaaannnnges wochenende  
wäre doch schön wenn das hier mal klappt  
mfg matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (26. September 2007)

ich wäre dabei. muss es nur auf trails leider gemäßigt angehen lassen, darf mir keinen sturz leisten.

wochenende ist schön und gut. aber der wetterbericht könnte dem ganzen nen strich durch die rechnung machen...

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...9&PLZN=Postleitzahlbereich 31079&PRG=citybild


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. September 2007)

Ich bin zwar als Schönwetterfahrer verschriehen, würde mich aber gern dem Ganzen "anhängen" ...wenn es nicht gerade junge Hunde regnet.
Hoffentlich ist mein HAC bis dahin geliefert!!


----------



## L_AIR (26. September 2007)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @ L_air: wie fährst du in der quater, willste von oben reindroppen oder von unten gegen springen, kann man schlecht erkennen.



geht beides

180 Air auch, am oberen rand aber nicht so richtig ^^


----------



## BMTBA (26. September 2007)

sorry, ich hab dieses wochenende leider keine zeit! bin gerade im Prüfungsstress.

ab dem 22.10 bin ich für jede  tour zu haben   

sagt mal: ist das das wildgatter?






war zwar noch nie dort...aber auf der Karte sieht es relativ klein aus?! und dort sind gute trails? Kennt jmd weitere gute in hi und umgebung?


----------



## ollibolli (26. September 2007)

BMTBA schrieb:


> sorry, ich hab dieses wochenende leider keine zeit! bin gerade im Prüfungsstress.
> 
> ab dem 22.10 bin ich für jede  tour zu haben
> 
> ...



ja, das ist das Wildgatter, genauer gesagt, der Steinberg   für ne Tour reicht der natürlich nicht aber wenn man schon mal dran vorbeikommt, sollt man schon mal über den Forstlehrpfad, der keiner mehr ist bügeln  

Äätsch ich habe auch langes Wochenende   werde aber morgen bei jedem Wetter ne Runde radeln - am Wochenende bin ich schon verplant


----------



## dlwotan (27. September 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Äätsch ich habe auch langes Wochenende   werde aber morgen bei jedem Wetter ne Runde radeln - am Wochenende bin ich schon verplant



hast du schon wieder nichts zu tun bei der arbeit   und da war ich noch fest davon überzeugt soetwas wie urlaubssperre gehöhrt zu haben.
hätteste man noch nen tag mit deiner tour gewartet, morgen hätte ich auch zeit.

grüße
Basti


----------



## ollibolli (27. September 2007)

dlwotan schrieb:


> hast du schon wieder nichts zu tun bei der arbeit   und da war ich noch fest davon überzeugt soetwas wie urlaubssperre gehöhrt zu haben.
> hätteste man noch nen tag mit deiner tour gewartet, morgen hätte ich auch zeit.
> 
> grüße
> Basti



die Urlaubsperre tritt ja erst im Oktober in Kraft - wollte ja eigentlich nächste Woche frei nehmen   aber da war nix zu machen  

Ich bin froh, dass ich heute gefahren bin - vor allem wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schau


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. September 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass ich heute gefahren bin - vor allem wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schau



jo, das was da gestern aus dem Himmel gefallen ist hatte nichts mehr mit jungen Hunden zu tun... ausgewachsene, krokodilsgroße Schäferhunde!!! Ich könnte ...-> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## faustus77 (28. September 2007)

Hallo Leute

oh ja genau ein Neuer ich habe hier was von einer tour am WE gelesen,wenn es sich um den sonntag handelt würde ich gern mal mitkommen!wer wie was wann wo???würde mich über eine Nachricht freuen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. September 2007)

faustus77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> oh ja genau ein Neuer ich habe hier was von einer tour am WE gelesen,wenn es sich um den sonntag handelt würde ich gern mal mitkommen!wer wie was wann wo???würde mich über eine Nachricht freuen



HI!!
Ist eine Tour mit dem Schlauchboot geworden.....
tschuldigung ich könnte schon wieder...:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faustus77 (30. September 2007)

Hi

gestern ist ja auch die Welt untergegangen!!!!!!gut das ich arbeiten "durfte" werde mich heute aber auch nicht raus trauen, behalte das Forum aber im Blick, vielleicht klappt´s ja irgendwann mall!!!??!!
bis dahin.........................


----------



## L_AIR (30. September 2007)

voll heftig hier, in den nachbarorten is ne menge unter wasser, in holle schwimmen welche vonnem chemiewerk auf den feldern rum =-O

und es soll nochmal regnen :'( 
fahr gleich wieder BMX auf den trockenen Straßen


----------



## BMTBA (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bikerfreunde,

ich bin heute in Hildesheim gewesen und musste mitansehen wie voll die Innerste ist. Am Dammtor ist der Wasserpegel bis kurz unter der Brücke. Die ganzen Fahhradwege neben der Innerste sind völlig überlaufen. Ganze Döfer wie Hasede  oder Holle sind überschwemmt. Hockeln wurde sogar evakuiert. Es ist echt schlimm was an diesem Wochenende abging.  


Aber mal ein ganz anderes Thema:

Hat jmd schöne MTB-Touren mit einem GPS Programm in Hildesheim/Umgebung ausgearbeitet? Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach weiteren neuen schönen Touren, die ich gerne einmal abfahren möchte. Ist jmd. so freundlich und würde mir seine GPS Dateien (Touren) einmal schicken? 

Viel Grüße aus dem überschwemmten Hildesheim...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Oktober 2007)

Moin, 
sind zwar keine GPS-Daten aber vielleicht kennst Du die Strecken ja noch nicht...
http://mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de/6.0.html
mit GPS kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus... 
hoffentlich verletze ich keine Urheberrechte!!


----------



## BMTBA (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Ja den Link kannte ich schon! Trotzdem vielen Dank! Kann damit aber nicht so viel anfangen, da ich auf der kleinen Karte die Wege kaum erkenne. Ich bräuchte die Tour schon als GPS Datei. 

Grüße


----------



## Chandru (1. Oktober 2007)

BMTBA schrieb:


> Hat jmd schöne MTB-Touren mit einem GPS Programm in Hildesheim/Umgebung ausgearbeitet? Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach weiteren neuen schönen Touren, die ich gerne einmal abfahren möchte. Ist jmd. so freundlich und würde mir seine GPS Dateien (Touren) einmal schicken?



Guck mal auf GPSies.com.


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Oktober 2007)

ich nutze heute die paar stunden ohne regen.im wald war alles okay ,nur so mache ecken sind böse abgesoffen   
habe mal ein paar bilder gemacht ,voll übel.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Oktober 2007)

Chandru schrieb:


> Guck mal auf GPSies.com.




Geile Seite... was es nicht alles gibt... (wieder ein Anschaffungspunkt )


----------



## Holzbein (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo MTBA,

ich habe jede Menge GSP tracks aus der Gegend. Aber wozu brauchst du die wenn du doch GPS hast? Zu faul die Tour selbst zu planen?  

Ich wollte die schon mal da http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view...t=0&country=Deutschland&federal=Niedersachsen
einstellen, aber dazu war ich bisher zu faul...  

Was suchst du denn? HI Wald & Co?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMTBA (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi Holzbein,

Nene, ich bin nicht zu faul ne Tour zu planen  Bin einfach auf der Suche nach etwas Abwechslung, da ich meine bisherigen Touren in und auswenig kenne.  
Und vielleicht kennt ihr ja schöne Touren, mit vielen Trails, schönen Aussichten usw. ?!

Also ich suche eigtl. alles im Umkreis von Hildesheim. Sprich: Hildesheimer Wald, Tosmarwald, Sauberge (Bad Salzdetzfurth), Vorholz  

Wäre sehr nett wenn du mir deine Tracks schicken könntest  

@Chandru: Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Könnte 2-3 Touren finden


----------



## Holzbein (3. Oktober 2007)

Ok, ich schiebe demnächst mal meine Liebling hoch....

Die Seite von Chandrus Empfehlung macht einen guten Eindruck. Besser dahin?

Was hast du eigentlich für ein GPS System?


----------



## BMTBA (6. Oktober 2007)

Und hast du sie schon hochgeladen?


Ich habe ein Garmin Geko 201 und nutze als Kartenmaterial Magicmaps.  Du?


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Oktober 2007)

wer hat heute lust auf eine schnuckelige runde durch den schlamm ? ich wollte vielleicht so gegen 12 uhr aufbrechen.ich hoffe das mein bike dann wieder so schön aussieht wie freitag


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Oktober 2007)

Mit dem Schlamm habe ich mich am Mittwoch befasst (Beschaffenheit: Von grob bis fein, speichentief am Bünte-Steinbruch) Muß leider Handball spielen sonst wäre ich auf eine Runde mitgekommen... wieder ein Sonnentag der in der Halle flöten geht!


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Oktober 2007)

sehr bedauerlich   vielleicht klappt es ja noch in diesem jahr ?
ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faustus77 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute!

ja genau der Neue schon wieder!!!!!!!!
Das Wetter ist ja nun wieder besser wie sieht es denn mit einer Tour am Sonntag aus?
Kann leider keine Vorschläge mach nur mitkommen wenn was geht!!!!


----------



## MasterAss (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich wäre dabei wenn wir mit mehreren fahren. Hätte Bock auf ne ausgedehnte Runde mit Single-Trails.

Ach ja, wer hat schon mal Night-Rides gemacht? War gestern im dunkeln mit Stirnlampe unterwegs, war genial. Muss nur die Stirnlampe mal gegen die neue Sigma Blackled austauschen... Wäre jemand an Night-Rides interessier? Du, Eisenarsch?


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Oktober 2007)

ich würde auch nackt fahren   klar fahre ich auch auch nachts ,das ist voll geil   am sonntag fahre ich eh mit nem kumpel.vielleicht lässt sich da mal ne tour mit mehreren leuten starten ? ich bin dabei 
die fotos stammen von einer brockentour bei nacht (1mai 2007).warten auf den sonnenaufgang bei saukälte.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Oktober 2007)

Bin am Sonntag mit von der Partie, welche Uhrzeit wird denn angezielt.. und wo treffen wir uns (bitte bitte keine GPS Koordinaten :+) ).

@eisenarsch-> geiler Sonnenaufgang... schöner Anreiz für mich im nxt. Frühjahr


----------



## ollibolli (13. Oktober 2007)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag mit von der Partie, welche Uhrzeit wird denn angezielt.. und wo treffen wir uns (bitte bitte keine GPS Koordinaten :+) ).



pass auf, der will nacktradeln   nicht dass du Ärger kriegst, weil du in voller Montur erscheinst         

erkältet euch nicht am Sonntag    

ich wäre Sonntag gern mitgekommen aber Sonntag ist Familientag, da krieg ich nur selten frei   dafür fahre ich heute Nachmittag ne Runde  


Was nachts bzw. im dunkeln Radeln angeht, baue ich mir gerade aus einer hellen Led - Stablampe eine schöne Helmfunzel - wird die Tage angetestet und dann kanns losgehen 


Gruss von Olli


----------



## MasterAss (13. Oktober 2007)

Wie machen wir das morgen mit dem Treffen? Ich fahre von Heyersum aus los, d.h. ich könnte mich mit euch beiden schon in Groß Escherde treffen, Eisenarsch...

Wo treffen wir uns mit Jimi und dem Rest? Das blöde ist, dass wir aus gegensetzlichen Richtungen kommen...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Oktober 2007)

...wir könnten uns in Diekholzen treffen, liegt so etwa mittig von Salzdetfurth und Gr. Escherde... Notfalls verfrachte ich mein Rad mit meinem Seat zum "offiziellem" Start, obwohl das eine riesen Sauerei auf dem Rückweg geben könnte (Schlammkruste -> bröckel -> in Auto -> bäh)
Kommt noch jemand aus Richtung Salze mit?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Oktober 2007)

neee, doofe Idee mit dem Auto....


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Oktober 2007)

wie wäre es wenn wir um 12 uhr in groß escherde starten ? dann könnten wir gemütlich auf 13 uhr in diekholzen sein.die tour können wir ja zusammen vor ort abkaspern  
ich warte mit meinem kumpel am ende von groß escherde (grillhütte).in diekholzen können wir uns ja vor der feuerwehr treffen.
ist euch das recht ?
mfg matthias


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Oktober 2007)

Jo, 13 Uhr an der Feuerwehr wäre für mich okay. Falls keiner ein Veto einlegt... bis morgen (13h Feuerwehr Diekholzen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (13. Oktober 2007)

Für mich auch soweit ok. Bin dann um 12 Uhr bei der Abbiegung zur Grillhütte kurz nach dem Ortsausgang Groß Escherde... Bis dann!


----------



## MasterAss (14. Oktober 2007)

So Leute,

war mal echt ne schöne Tour!

Hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen  

Matze, hier der Link für Rapidshare:
Klickst du hier 


Andre, hier der Link wg. dem Interface für den HAC 4:
Schau unter Komponenten

Sachste bescheid wenn du das Video "up" hast bei myvideo, Matze? Bin schon ganz gespannt  

Update:
Habe grad gesehen, dass du schon 2 Stück reingestellt hast. Aber bei dem einen wo ich mit drauf bin ist nicht der DH Diekholzen sondern Uphill Tosmar  

Kannste mir mal bitte das komplette von DH Aussichtsturm bei rapidshare hochladen? Wäre nett von dir...


----------



## Holzbein (14. Oktober 2007)

Meine GPS Tour vom letzten Samstag für BMTBA, oder wen es sonst noch interessiert ;-) : http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11695/Mountainbike.11695.html

Gib mal bitte Bescheid ob du sie nützlich findest.....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank Master für den Link, die Tour war klasse... und für meine bescheidenen Verhältnisse mörderisch :+)
...ähm, wo hast Du die Filme gefunden? 

Die Strecke von Holzbein ist auch sehr interessant, der Havarie-Schlag am Turmberg kommt, wenn man die Teil-Strecke andersrum fährt imposanter rüber. Im Salzdetfurther Wald über den Saubergshöhenweg sind nocheinmal 2 Lichtungen geschlagen worden, mit Super-Aussicht über das Innerste-Tal.


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Oktober 2007)

guckst du hier  
ich versuche mal mehr filme hochzuladen mit meiner schneckenverbindung


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Oktober 2007)

hier habe ich noch einen  hoffe es klappt


----------



## MasterAss (16. Oktober 2007)

hat alles wunderbar geklappt

habe mich weggeschmissen als du über den balken gefeuert bist und rumgeflucht hast    

Wer Bock hat, ich bin heute unterwegs ca. ab 15/16h


----------



## waldarbeiterin (16. Oktober 2007)

tag jungs!
nehmt ihr mich mal mit wenn ihr wieder so'ne tour macht?


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Oktober 2007)

na klar ,ich melde mich bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi, also ich würde auch mich auch wieder einreihen... im Moment (Stand Mittwoch noch mit kleinem Fragezeichen)
Nette Filme Eisenarsch, beim anschauen bildet sich bei mir ein leicht kalter Schweißfilm auf der Stirn... was könnte das wohl sein :+))


----------



## dlwotan (19. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin,
ich hab hier ab und zu mal ein paar Zeilen mit gelesen. Finde es echt cool wie viele Leute es hier aus Hildesheim und Umgebung gibt.
Ich hätte auch mal spaß daran mit ein paar Leuten zu fahren. Leider bin ich nur am Wochenende Zuhause (also eine kleine Feierabendtour fällt für mich aus ). Dazu kommt noch eine Wohnungsrenovierung... bin also schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr gefahren.  
Aber falls ihr mal wieder eine Tour plant und mich vieleicht auch mitnehmen würdet, würde ich schon mal schauen, dass ich die Wohnung zurückschiebe 


Was mich außerdem noch brennend interessiert: *Eisenarsch:* mit was für einer Kamera hast du deine Videos aufgenommen und vor allem wie hast du sie befestigt?? Sind echt klasse geworden! Hatte sowas auch schonmal vor, allerdings ist meine digicam in zwischenzeit kaputt gegangen. Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen   

grüße
Basti


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Oktober 2007)

moin moin basti
ich zeichne die filme mit dem archos 604 auf.30 gb reichen mir völlig  
da ich keinen geeigneten halter für die kamera finden konnte ,bastelte ich mir einen.ein alter pumpenhalter passte zufällig.ich musste mir dann aber einen weiteren helm kaufen ,weil ich nicht immer an und abbauen wollte.
mfg matze


----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgn aus bzgl einer Tour?


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Oktober 2007)

ich habe morgen noch nix vor ,wäre also dabei  
mach mal nen vorschlag


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde mich heute so gegen 14:30h an irgendeinem Berg in der Umgebung vergreifen...falls einer Bock hat mitzukommen bei dem Wetter...
Morgen schaut´s bei mir mies aus, viel Spaß Euch Beiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2007)

schade Andre...

Also ich hätte mal Bock auf ne Umrundung Hi-Wald.

Groß Escherde - Kammweg - Roter Berg - Petze - Maiental - Badze - Sonnenberg - Tosmar - Aussichtsturm - Groß Escherde

Das alles über Trails und massig Höhenmeter. Tourlänge wird mit Pausen ca 3-4 Std sein.

Das muss aber nicht zwingend morgen sein. Je nachdem wie wir Bock haben. Sind es nur wir beide Matze?


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Oktober 2007)

vermutlich schon   hildesheimer sind ....
obwohl ich heute am aussichtsturm mehrere biker gesehen habe.das forum kennt wohl kaum einer ?
wann geht es los ?


----------



## HITOMI (20. Oktober 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> obwohl ich heute am aussichtsturm mehrere biker gesehen habe.das forum kennt wohl kaum einer ?



doch klar, kennen das noch mehr hildesheimer 
wir sind mit unseren bikes nur nicht ganz so uphill-tauglich. da schrecken die "massig höhenmeter" schon eher ab.  

wir waren heute auch am aussichtsturm. dich haben wir auch nach dem weg nach eitzum gefragt, oder???


----------



## ollibolli (20. Oktober 2007)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, einen regelmässigen Treffpunkt zu vereinbaren ?

Zum Beispiel in Diekholzen an der Feuerwehr (liegt zentral im Hi-Wald und hat sich wohl auch letzten Sonntag bei euch als Treffpunkt bewährt), Startzeit in der Mittagszeit 12 oder 13:00 dann vielleicht jede Woche Sonntag oder auch mal Samstag  

Ein neuer Threat könnte dann auch eröffnet werden, damit das ganze mal etwas publik (zumindest hier im Forum) wird.

Dann hat man wenigstens mal ne Anlaufstelle, falls man sich nicht alleine in den Wald traut 

Ihr könnt ja mal euren Senf dazu geben

Gruss von Olli


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Oktober 2007)

Beinahe... beinahe nur hätte ich mir Armlinge angezogen... war schon ziemlich zügig!
Wobei ich nicht vom Thema abweichen wollte!! Der Treffpunkt ist OK !? Finde ich...


----------



## ollibolli (20. Oktober 2007)

So, nun noch mal in eigener Sache...

*Touraufruf Enduro Tour im Okertal*

Da ich jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub habe, möchte ich die Zeit nutzen, eine Tour im Harz zu fahren und zwar habe ich im Okertal etwas im Auge (mein Enduro Projekt  ) - oberhalb vom "Königreich" Romkerhall gibt es einen sehr schönen Trail, der im obersten Abschnitt unfahrbar ist, nach wenigen Metern geht's in wunderschönen, felsenbestückten Spitzkehren mit viel Flow runter ins Okertal   fahrtechnisch stufe ich den Trails leichter als den tante Ju Trail ein - trotzdem ziemlich anspruchsvoll  Wie wir da hinkommen und wo dann noch rumgekurvt wird, schauen wir dann vor Ort - auf alle Fälle geht's von der Okertalsperre erst einmal schön bergauf  

Ich packe mir jedenfalls Knie und Ellenbogenschützer ein  

wer hat Lust mitzukommen ? Ich kann in den nächsten 2 Wochen je nach Absprache eigentlich fast immer ausser Mittwochs und Freitags

Gruss von Olli


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Oktober 2007)

HITOMI schrieb:


> wir waren heute auch am aussichtsturm. dich haben wir auch nach dem weg nach eitzum gefragt, oder???



jau das war ich   

@ollibolli
das klingt verlockend ,bin gern im harz.das mit den regelmäßigen touren finde ich auch prima.hoffentlich machen auch viele mit


----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2007)

Wenns Wetter passt und das Bike mitspielt bin cih beim HArz auch dabei.

Wir können auch morgen Rücksicht nehmen und weniger Höhenmeter machen, wenn das jemanden abschreckt.

Ansonsten 12h Groß Escherde selber Treffpunkt, Matze?
Muss auf jedenfall zur F1 zurücksein, das wird spannend!!

Regelmäßiger Treffpunkt, ich bin dabei!


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Oktober 2007)

alles klar ,dann bis morgen


----------



## MasterAss (21. Oktober 2007)

Raikkönen ist Weltmeister!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (21. Oktober 2007)

wer zum teufel ist Raikkönen und was für ein bike fährt der


----------



## dlwotan (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,
also ich muss erstmal sagen, dass ich es ziemlich cool von dir finde, *Eisenarsch*, dass du mir gleich ein paar Bilder zu deiner Kamerakonstruktion gemacht hast.  
Ist natürlich eine richtig schicke Sache, gerade weil die Kamera selber vom Aufnahmegerät getrennt ist.
Leider ein wenig zu kostspielig wenn man noch nicht so ein schicken Multimediaplayer besitzt 



Dann nochmal zu deiner Tour *Olli*,
auch wenn ich dir schon zugesagt hatte, kann ich leider doch nicht versprechen, dass ich dabei bin.  
Ich muss auf jedenfall Samstag nach Fußboden für meine Wohnung gucken und am Sonntag die Decke tapezieren.
Die einzigen möglichkeiten sehe ich im moment, dass ich am Freitag früh genug zuhause bin um noch nach Fliesen und Laminat zu gucken... oder tapezieren anzufangen (ist aber unwahrscheinlich, dass ich so früh zuhause bin, weil ich noch 550km aus Tschechien nachhause fahren muss  )
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass ich am Samstag abend noch so viel tapeziert bekomme, dass ich am Sonntag vormittag mitfahren könnte.

Also wie du schon merkst kann ich nur sehr kurzfristig zusagen.

Aber wünsche dir noch eine schöne Urlaubswoche  man höhrt sich dann am Freitag oder Samstag denke ich.

Gruß 
Basti


----------



## ollibolli (22. Oktober 2007)

@Basti danke für die Urlaubswoche  

hier mal ein Link zu ner schönen, kleinen, handlichen Helmcam samt Halter http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Fe7a5888ff131c60a86afa4740c367a21&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=2

wegen der Tour schauen wir mal...


Vorschlag von mir, da in Hildesheim und Umgebung anscheinend nur Sonntagsfahrer wohnen    ,dass die Tour im Harz an einem der beiden kommenden Sonntage stattfindet

Treffpunkt zb in Diekholzen an der Feuerwehr  
Treffpunkt um 8:30  Abfahrt gegen 9:00 

ich habe persönlich Platz für mich + 2 Bikes und Beifahrer oder + insgesamt 3 Bikes + 2 Beifahrer


----------



## eisenarsch (22. Oktober 2007)

diese komische helmcam gibt es auch günstiger   wenn das wetter stimmt kann ich auch noch einen mit bike mitnehmen   Master Ass vielleicht ?


----------



## MasterAss (22. Oktober 2007)

Jo, wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich dabei. Ich fahr dann bei dir mit Matze, vorausgesetzt das wäre ok. Ich könnte aber auch fahren (habe nen Diesel)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Oktober 2007)

In welche Ecke des Harzes soll es gehen??


----------



## MasterAss (23. Oktober 2007)

Schau mal auf Seite 12. Okertal glaub ich solls gehen.

Ist für alle hoffentlich was dabei (schön bergauf und nicht zu schwierig bergab )

Naja, was ich bergab nicht fahren kann wird halt geschoben... Habe nämlich noch fahrtechnische Probleme beim Umsetzen, dass klappt nicht so wie ich das will


----------



## ollibolli (23. Oktober 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Seite 12. Okertal glaub ich solls gehen.
> 
> Ist für alle hoffentlich was dabei (schön bergauf und nicht zu schwierig bergab )
> 
> ...



Wir werden zumindest deinem 1. Wunsch voll gerecht werden können, dem 2. nur zum Teil   bergab soll es aber (meiner Ansicht nach) schwierig werden   jeder wird irgendwann mal absteigen und schieben müssen - das gehört für mich im Harz dazu, denn sonst könnten wir gleich im Hildesheimer Wald Forstautobahnen fahren   Wie ich aber im Touraufruf schrieb, ist der Tante Ju Trail deutlich schwerer  

Ich habe es aber nicht umsonst als Enduro Tour bezeichnet  

Nur der 1. Teil der Tour ist schon geplant, danach können wir gerne auf Wünsche und Vorschläge eingehen  

Hier also mal mein Vorschlag:

Startpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Hauptsperrmauer, dann gehts bergauf zu den Ahrensberger Klippen, ab hier gehts auf den von mir im Touraufruf beschriebenen Trail ins Tal zurück, im "Königreich Romkerhall" besprechen wir dann die weitere Tour.

Zum Beispiel:
Wenn ihr dann noch Lust auf technischen Kram habt, könnten wir an der linken Seite der Oker mehrere Kilometer abwärts in Richtung Goslar/Oker fahren (bergab nicht alles fahrbar - bergauf wird kurz getragen/geschoben werden müssen) trotzdem landschaftlich atemberaubende Felsenkulisse  mit viel Granit als Untergrund.

Gruss von Olli


----------



## MasterAss (23. Oktober 2007)

ich bin eh für alles offen, Übung macht den Meister. Ich fahre auch sonst kaum Autobahnen sondern lass ich es schon bergab krachen, aber die Spitzkehren sind (noch) nicht mein Freund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibolli (23. Oktober 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ich bin eh für alles offen, Übung macht den Meister. Ich fahre auch sonst kaum Autobahnen sondern lass ich es schon bergab krachen, aber die Spitzkehren sind (noch) nicht mein Freund.



dann kannst du dich gleich bei der 1. Abfahrt mit den Spitzkehren anfreunden


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Oktober 2007)

Zu welch unchristlicher Zeit wollten wir uns denn Treffen?


----------



## MasterAss (25. Oktober 2007)

Früh wäre besser, oder? Müssen schließlich noch dahinfahren. 10h? 11h? Bitte um Vorschläge. Wo denn überhaupt treffen?


----------



## ollibolli (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich hols mal wieder nach vorne  



ollibolli schrieb:


> @Basti danke für die Urlaubswoche
> 
> wegen der Tour schauen wir mal...
> 
> ...




also eine sehr unchristliche Zeit   bin eh Früaufsteher  

wollen wir nun den kommenden oder den 1. Sonntag im November loslegen? 
Passt euch der Treffpunkt? Habt ihr nen besseren Vorschlag


----------



## MasterAss (25. Oktober 2007)

oha, 8.30h ist ein Wort. Find ich recht früh, vor allem da es doch so schön werden soll Nachmittags.
Wie lange soll denn wohl die reine Fahrzeit sein? So wie ich das einschätze wird die doch nicht über 3 Std liegen?!

Treffpunkt Diekholzen wäre ok. Ich hole Matze dann vorher ab. Kapazität ist bei mir dann hinsichtlich Bikes voll.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Oktober 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> oha, 8.30h ist ein Wort.   ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (26. Oktober 2007)

Mir persönlich isses ja auch zu früh


----------



## ollibolli (26. Oktober 2007)

Soso, nicht nur Sonntagsfahrer, sondern auch noch Schlafmützen  

Wie wäre es dann mit 10 Uhr   oder 10:30  denkt aber bitte dran, dass wir noch hinkommen müssen und dass es ab Sonntag ne Stunde eher dunkel wird  

Was die Fahrzeit anbetrifft, so habe ich die Feststellung gemacht, dass bei meiner Routenwahl im Harz ein Km doch mehr Zeit beansprucht, als in heimischen Wäldern  

Wie lange es dauern wird, hängt letztendlich von unserer Routenwahl/Länge ab, die wir ja vor Ort absprechen werden  

Also Startpunkt in Diekholzen, das steht schon mal fest

dann hätte ich noch gerne gewusst, ob es jetzt diesen Sonntag sein soll oder nächsten


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Oktober 2007)

ich bin für diesen sonntag und meinetwegen können wir auch früh los.ich will nicht für nur 3 stunden in den harz ,es kann ruhig etwas dauern   sind wir tatsächlich nur 4 leutchen ? diese hildesheimer


----------



## dlwotan (26. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,
ich bin wieder im Land.
Also ich kann diesen Sonntag nun auf jeden fall mitkommen. 
Ich denke 10 Uhr ist eine super Zeit, dann kann man wenigstens ein bisschen schlafen. 
Das Wetter spielt laut Wetterberichten auch mit.

Wär natürlich super wenn du mich abhohlen könntest Olli  

Planungsmässig mache ich mir keine sorgen... wir finden da schon eine schöne Strecke... und bis jetzt waren ja alles klasse, die du raus gesucht hast.

Basti


----------



## ollibolli (26. Oktober 2007)

dlwotan schrieb:


> Wär natürlich super wenn du mich abhohlen könntest Olli
> 
> Planungsmässig mache ich mir keine sorgen... wir finden da schon eine schöne Strecke... und bis jetzt waren ja alles klasse, die du raus gesucht hast.
> 
> Basti



Kein Problem mit dem Abholen  

Streckenmässig suche ich nur die 1. paar Km aus   bei dem Rest wird abgestimmt  
wobei meine Stimme immer für steiniges, wurzeliges Geläuf zählt  

Also *diesen* Sonntag um 10:00 in Diekholzen an der Feuerwehr


----------



## dlwotan (26. Oktober 2007)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Kein Problem mit dem Abholen
> 
> Streckenmässig suche ich nur die 1. paar Km aus   bei dem Rest wird abgestimmt
> wobei meine Stimme immer für steiniges, wurzeliges Geläuf zählt
> ...



na dann läuft das doch 
steinig und wurzelig höhrt sich doch auch super an  

sag mal eisenarsch... nimmst du deine Kamera mit ??


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Oktober 2007)

na logisch alter    na dann bis sonntag


----------



## dlwotan (27. Oktober 2007)

ja sauber   

ich weiß bloß noch garnicht was ich mir am besten anziehe... 11-13°C sind jetzt auch nicht so viel   
aber ich denke das wird schon laufen


----------



## ollibolli (27. Oktober 2007)

dlwotan schrieb:


> sag mal eisenarsch... nimmst du deine Kamera mit ??



tja Matze, das hast du nun davon - jetzt werden alle vor dir rumhüpfen, damit sie auf Bild kommen    

Sind wir jetzt eigentlich zu fünft oder kommt der Herr aus Bad Salzdetfurth mit seinem Klapprad nicht mit?

Zur Not kriege ich auch drei Leute ins Auto, wenn wir ein paar Laufräder in das andere Auto packen können  

Ansonsten bis morgen - denkt an die Zeitumstellung


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Oktober 2007)

Nee Olli, ich melde mich ab...mir ist eine schöne Verabredung in die Quere gekommen...
... Nein wirklich...ich bin KEIN Schönwetterfahrer, Waldautobahnfetischist oder Langschläfer!!! Ich kann leider nicht...
aber um davon abzulenken...der Gedanke mit den Tourentreff ist nicht zu verwerfen, auch wenn es früh ist! Ich wünsche Euch in jedem Falle einen Heidenspaß !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (27. Oktober 2007)

naja, der wind könnte das evtl. noch ein bisl runterziehen. mal gucken.

ach ja, nachdem wir uns dann morgen getroffen haben in diekholzen, muss ich dann richtung harz über petze fahren. habe vor schreck vorhin meine pulsuhr vergessen. ohne die fahre ich nirgens hin


----------



## eisenarsch (28. Oktober 2007)

die tour war klasse  
48km ,1025hm und 3,5h fahrzeit 
wir durften die bikes auch mehrmals tragen  
wenn ihr mal in der nähe vom torfhaus sied ,dürft ihr euch nicht die sonnenklippe entgehen lassen   der hammer
jederzeit wieder


----------



## MasterAss (28. Oktober 2007)

War auf jedenfall der Knaller  

Vor allem der letzte Trail und Sonnenkappe waren extrem geil   

3,5h reine Fahrtzeit heisst 4:47 Std Gesamtzeit


----------



## ollibolli (29. Oktober 2007)

Jepp,
hat Spass gemacht  

Nur schade, dass die Leistungsunterschiede zu deutlich waren    
Ich werde bei solchen Touren demnächst wieder auf Plattformpedalen fahren - mit Klickies bin ich da mittlerweile zu feige


----------



## ollibolli (29. Oktober 2007)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Nee Olli, ich melde mich ab...mir ist eine schöne Verabredung in die Quere gekommen...
> ... Nein wirklich...ich bin KEIN Schönwetterfahrer, Waldautobahnfetischist oder Langschläfer!!! Ich kann leider nicht...
> aber um davon abzulenken...der Gedanke mit den Tourentreff ist nicht zu verwerfen, auch wenn es früh ist! Ich wünsche Euch in jedem Falle einen Heidenspaß !!!



Tja, manchmal passt es halt nicht   gerade, wenn man Familie hat, hat oft der Teufel (Frau) die Finger im Spiel  

Was den Tourentreff angeht, so war das nur ne Anregung von mir, da es im Hildesheimer Umland Mountainbiker gibt, die Angst alleine im Wald haben    

Ab und zu gehöre ich auch dazu  

Es liegt bestimmt nicht an mir irgend etwas festzulegen, nach dem sich alle richten müssen  

Da müssen sich wohl eher diejenigen zusammentun, die hier am lautesten nach  Gesellschaft schreien


----------



## Holzbein (1. November 2007)

Hört sich ja Klasse an was ihr da veranstalltet habt....


----------



## MasterAss (2. November 2007)

Jo, das kannste laut sagen  





Manchmal war es halt nur "Radwandern"


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. November 2007)

schöne Foto´s! In mir schwillt der Neid das ich nicht mitkonnte!!! :+))


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. November 2007)

Moin
bin ja kein Tourenbiker, aber ich weiß das es in Hildesheim ne größere MTB Truppe gibt und zwar vom Alpenverein aus.
sie treffen sich immer Mittwochs um 18Uhr an der Waldquelle und jetzt da es abends schon früh dunkel wird Sonntags, nur wo weiß ich net genau, einfach auf die HP des DAV Hildesheims gehen.

Die Leute sind super drauf, hatte vor 4 Jahren die Gruppe mitgegründet.

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (8. November 2007)

Wer hat Bock auf Schlammschlacht am Wochenende?


----------



## eisenarsch (8. November 2007)

ich kann nur sonntag


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. November 2007)

...wenn mein Bruder kneift kann ich auch Sonntag...


----------



## MasterAss (8. November 2007)

Wieviel Uhr denn?


----------



## raha (10. November 2007)

Komme gerade von der Testfahrt zurück, Schlamm ist reichlich da


----------



## MasterAss (10. November 2007)

Hehe, na dann wirds lustig.

Wir wäre es mit 11h Diekholzen Feuerwehr? Andere Vorschläge, wer ist denn nun alles dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (10. November 2007)

wenn es nicht regnet bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. November 2007)

ich würde mich kurzfristig nocheinmal melden, wir warem Samstag in Hameln und haben somit ein neues Rad in der Familie welches noch nicht dreckig werden darf :+)) ... aber es ist saukalt...HAC sagt 4C´ bei heutiger Runde.


----------



## eisenarsch (11. November 2007)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ich würde mich kurzfristig nocheinmal melden, wir warem Samstag in Hameln und haben somit ein neues Rad in der Familie welches noch nicht dreckig werden darf :+)) ... aber es ist saukalt...HAC sagt 4C´ bei heutiger Runde.



4.12 uhr   kannst du nicht schlafen ?
bei dem dreckswetter müssten wir ein rettungsboot mitnehmen   ich bin dafür das wir die tour "wieder" verschieben.algengrütze


----------



## MasterAss (11. November 2007)

ein rettungsboot wird kaum genügen, brauchst schon nen Dampfer. Außerdem musste Glück haben nicht erschlagen zu werden bei dem Kakk hier  

Also, mir ist das zu heiß für heute. Matze haste unter der Woche Zeit oder haste Spät?


----------



## eisenarsch (11. November 2007)

ich habe leider spätschicht und am sonnabend wieder einen umzug vor mir   könnte dann nur sonntag


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. November 2007)

:+(( Mückenpisse ! !


----------



## raha (11. November 2007)

@MasterAss: Da du dich ja so über Schlamm freust, hier mal an dich die Frage, mit welcher Fahrtechnik du am besten im Hildesheimer Lehmboden zu recht kommst. Wir waren heute auf'm Galgenberg, da ging rauf fast gar nichts. Selbst laufen war die Hölle, auf Buchenlaub mit Lehm drunter. Trete ich zu stark, rutsche ich vorne und hinten weg, in alle Richtungen. Trete ich langsamer, bleibe ich stecken :-(


----------



## MTB-Sascha (11. November 2007)

Hallo Hildesheimer, war heute Mittag (nach dem Regen) im Galgenberg, Tosmar und Hi Wald unterwegs. Viel Matsch, viel Rutsch.
In der Woche, wenns einigermaßen trocken fahre ich gerne mal durch die Wälder.
Vielleicht klappts über´s Forum.


----------



## MasterAss (12. November 2007)

raha schrieb:


> @MasterAss: Da du dich ja so über Schlamm freust, hier mal an dich die Frage, mit welcher Fahrtechnik du am besten im Hildesheimer Lehmboden zu recht kommst. Wir waren heute auf'm Galgenberg, da ging rauf fast gar nichts. Selbst laufen war die Hölle, auf Buchenlaub mit Lehm drunter. Trete ich zu stark, rutsche ich vorne und hinten weg, in alle Richtungen. Trete ich langsamer, bleibe ich stecken :-(



Hehe, ne besondere Fahrtechnik habe ich auch nicht. Der Trick ist, trotz des Rutschens auf dem Rad zu bleiben. Aber wenn es zu extrem ist mit Laub und Schlamm geht das oft nicht.
Ich bin am Freitag einen Trail in Badze gefahren (der mit den Serpentinen, falls den wer kennt), dort gibt es eine steile Stelle. Ich habe die Serpentinen geschoben und bin schon immer beim gehen gerutscht, als ich an der steilen Stelle war, bin ich ausgerutscht und den gesamten Hang auf dem Arsch hinunter, konnte nichts mehr machen, so schlammig war es


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. November 2007)

Welchen meinst Du in Salze??? In welcher Ecke denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raha (12. November 2007)

Video, Video! Wir wollen das Video sehen


----------



## eisenarsch (13. November 2007)

ich bin der spinner mit den videos   beispiele 1 2 3 4
wenn wir endlich frost haben machen wir hoffentlich wieder schöne touren   dann mache ich wieder videos.
mfg matze


----------



## Holzbein (15. November 2007)

Ich glaube, er meint speziell das "mit dem Arsch den Hang runter" Video... ;-)


----------



## MasterAss (16. November 2007)

Gibt es leider keins von  

Das Wetter wird besser, also Sonntag? Wenn ja, wieviel Uhr?


----------



## eisenarsch (16. November 2007)

ist mir egal   kommt noch wer mit ?


----------



## MasterAss (17. November 2007)

Ich muss absagen. War eben grad unterwegs, ist mir zu schlammig. Mehr Frust als Lust. Sorry!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. November 2007)

Höhö, na das hört sich ja vielversprechend an... ich will nachher mit einem Laktatsüchtigen in den Wald der gerade dabei ist neue Sportarten für sich zu entdecken...hoffentlich wird das keine Anti-Veranstaltung!!


----------



## MasterAss (18. November 2007)

Doch davon kannste ausgehen, zumindest wenn du Trails fahren willst. Ich meine ich bin gestern 3x auf die Schnauze gefallen, weil sich eines meiner Räder unkontrolliert verabschiedet hat  

Ich warte lieber die Woche ab, es soll ja ein bisl wärmer werden und nicht mehr regnen...

Matze, Frühschicht?


----------



## eisenarsch (18. November 2007)

ich war heute unterwegs und es lässt sich überall prima fahren   46km durch feinsten schlamm.
ja ,ich habe frühschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. November 2007)

ja....wir wurden auch dreckig!!!!


----------



## MasterAss (18. November 2007)

Irgendwas mach ich falsch?! Naja, egal. Morgen nachmittag bin ich auch wieder unterwegs, ca. ab 14-15h


----------



## eisenarsch (24. November 2007)

hallo ihr pappnasen  
wer hat lust an einer tour ? ich war heute unterwegs und würde morgen gern wieder in den wald. es läßt sich wunderbar biken bei dem wetter und zu matschig ist es auch nicht.
mfg matze


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. November 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> es läßt sich wunderbar biken bei dem wetter



Hi, jo!!! Wenn das Wetter ist wie heute , und die Zeit passt bin ich mit von der Partie. Heute war genial, sogar Wildschweine nahmen reißaus... Von der Richtung in die es gehen soll bin ich schmerzfrei... nur die Zeit!??


----------



## MasterAss (25. November 2007)

Ich war auch gestern unterwegs... Ich wollte dich erst noch fragen. Shitte...
War echt schön gestern, aber ich habe mich bei meinem 2,5 Std ein wenig verkühlt..  

Heute habe ich nen dicken Kopf und Halsschmerzen. Daher kann ich heute leider nicht, auch wenn ich wollte.


----------



## eisenarsch (25. November 2007)

sei froh das du nicht dabei warst ! ich war mit der waldarbeiterin unterwgs ,anfangs eine tolle tour.dann begann es zu regnen und zu hageln.als ob mir jemand die fresse sandstrahlt   meine finger und füße erholen gerade so langsam.48km nasse hölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (25. November 2007)

Und hat sie schon ihr Epic?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. November 2007)

So eine Pampe! Mich hat es auf dem Tosmar gegen 14:20h erwischt... Nass und kalt ist Käse, einzeln geht ja aber der Rotz heute! Bäh!!! Der Wald war eigentlich gut befahrbar, bin den Tosmartrail vom Waldfrieden aus gefahren...runter zum Söhrer Forsthaus und wieder hoch und selbe Strecke zurück...Zum Ende hatte ich kein Gefühl mehr in den Fingern und mein Hirn ist eingefroren...liege jetzt an der Heizung und taue auf!!! SO EINE GRÜTZE, BÄH!


----------



## waldarbeiterin (27. November 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Und hat sie schon ihr Epic?



seit freitag hab ich es!   
geiles teil!   fährt sich echt super, mal sehn ob ich jemals wieder auf meinem alten bock fahre...


----------



## MasterAss (27. November 2007)

Ich finds ja echt sexy, rot mit weißer Gabel. Echt ein schönes Teil! Gratulation!

Da bin ich bei der nächsten Tour mal gespannt.

Ach ja Matze, weisste eigentlich schon, dass ich nen neuen Rahmen hab?


----------



## eisenarsch (27. November 2007)

und was machst du jetzt ? bleibt es bei beim verkaufen und dann zu canyon wechseln ?
bald können wir nachts um die wette leuchten ,habe eben die funzel gekauft  
hoffentlich kommt bald der frost


----------



## MasterAss (27. November 2007)

ich behalte es. Habe auch shcon umgebaut. Morgen schmeiß ich mal ein aktuelles Foto rein.

Bin ich ja mal gespannt wie die Funzel ist. Meine Lupine ist jedenfalls der Kracher, nur bei niedrigen Temperaturen ist spätestens nach 1:45Std der Akku leer wenn ich auf voller Leistung fahre. Liegt am etwas älteren Akku.


----------



## MasterAss (30. November 2007)

Ich fahre morgen früh ab ca. 11h eine lange Runde durch den Hi-Wald, da es der einzige Tag diese Woche ist wo ich biken kann, wird die Runde wirklich ausgiebig werden. Wer Lust hat soll sich melden. 1000hm sind angepeilt


----------



## L_AIR (30. November 2007)

cih bin morgen in braunschweig/wallhalla/whyohland/skatehalle xD


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Dezember 2007)

Moin @all
weiß jemand ob in Diekholzen auf der Strecke ncoh mal was gebaut wurde?
War da schon lange net mehr.

Achja, kennt jemand ncoh den DH oberhalb der Tosmarhütte zum Söhrerforsthaus runter, oben so nen ganz steiles Stück und dann wie in so nem canyon hinunter zum forsthaus.
Würd den gern mal wieder testen und wollt nur wissen obs den überhaupt ncoh gibt


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Dezember 2007)

an dem kleinem gelände in diekholzen hat schon länger keiner mehr hand angelegt   der kleine dh existiert noch ,ist aber von den waldarbeitern ordentlich zerwühlt worden.du meintest doch die strecke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (2. Dezember 2007)

die strecke ?[/QUOTE]

Mußt bei dem Video bei sek. 18, wo´s rechts hoch geht schräg rechts weitergleiten um die Bäume rum.
Unten kommt ein Querweg, den rechts, dann kommst genau wieder in den Trail rein zum Söhrer Forsthaus 
Wir sind den gestern zweimal runtergeglitten 

Der Trail vom Tosmar nach Diekholzen ist auch sehr schön (Igitt).


----------



## MasterAss (2. Dezember 2007)

Der Trail vom Tosmarkreuz bis nach Diekholzen und danach zum Forsthaus existiert noch, es wurde aber am Montag viel gefällt und ist somit im mittleren Teil nicht mehr flüssig fahrbar da viele Bäume auf dem Weg liegen.


----------



## dasjablut (4. Dezember 2007)

holla, 
bin relativ frisch hergezogen und neu im wald, daher überrascht es mich das es hier anscheinend einige möglichkeiten gibt sich zu bewegen... 

habt ihr vllt einen tip wo ich einen nicht zu schweren "entry-point" mit ein paar höhenmetern talwärts finde?? kenn mich leider noch nicht so gut aus hier...


----------



## 1298ep (5. Dezember 2007)

dasjablut schrieb:


> holla,
> bin relativ frisch hergezogen und neu im wald, daher überrascht es mich das es hier anscheinend einige möglichkeiten gibt sich zu bewegen...
> 
> habt ihr vllt einen tip wo ich einen nicht zu schweren "entry-point" mit ein paar höhenmetern talwärts finde?? kenn mich leider noch nicht so gut aus hier...



Kommt drauf an, von wo Du startest.
Hier ist eigentllich alles mögl. im Harzvorland


----------



## dasjablut (5. Dezember 2007)

naja, wenns die möglichkeit gibt erstmal ab hildesheim, muss zu "gefühl bekomm" ja hoffentlich nich allzu weit...

allerdings bin ich hier relativ aufgeschmissen wenns um navigation ohne strassennahmen geht...   diekholzen find ich ja noch, und denn?!


----------



## 1298ep (5. Dezember 2007)

Galgenberg, östlich von Hi. der bietet eine gute Auswahl an Strecken.
Osterberg, nord-westlich von Hi. auch geile, aber versteckte Trail´s.
Hildesheimer Wald, westlich von Hi. " Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm" geht so.
Zwischen Diekolzen und Bad Salzdetfurth ist eigentlich das beste Gebiet, was von Hi. mögl. ist. Tosmar, Griesberg usw.......
Da ist am 7.Jun.2008 auch ein Marathonlauf zur »bike sport news«-Marathon-Trophy 
Also auch ein Ideales Trainingsgebiet.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Dezember 2007)

1298ep schrieb:


> »bike sport news«-Marathon-Trophy
> Also auch ein Ideales Trainingsgebiet.



Hi,
möchte nicht vom Thema abweichen... hast Du nähere Info´s zu dem Marathon? Ausschreibung etc...??
Ansonsten kann ich zum radeln das Waldstück in der Bünte ergänzend empfehlen... kommt immer drauf an was Du vor hast!


----------



## MasterAss (5. Dezember 2007)

http://www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de/

Geil


----------



## 1298ep (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich will ja nich auf die Sahne hauen, aber man munkelt in Fachkreisen, die 40 km haben knapp 1400hm. 
Wenns Wetter mitmacht, fahren wir am Samstag früh ca. 10.00Uhr.
Man kann sich ja am Söhrer Forsthaus treffen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (6. Dezember 2007)

1400 Hm, wasn das?
WEiß noch nich ob Samstag klappt, habe evtl. Umzug bei nem Kumpel vor mir. Ist aber noch nicht ganz raus...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Dezember 2007)

Für mich käme wenn überhaupt nur die Kurzdistanz in Frage 
Tief im inneren sucht mein Unterbewustsein bestimmt nur einen Grund zum einigermaßen organisiertem Training...? 

Wie fest ist der Termin in Salze denn??? Die Aussreibung ist leicht wiedersprüchlich?



1298ep schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter mitmacht, fahren wir am Samstag früh ca. 10.00Uhr.
> Man kann sich ja am Söhrer Forsthaus treffen??



Samstag will ich auch fahren... nur nicht so früh, vielleicht trifft man sich in den undurchdringlichen Tiefen des Waldes...


----------



## 1298ep (7. Dezember 2007)

Also, wenn von oben trocken ist, geht´s morgen dabei.
Wer Lust hat, Treffpunkt Söhrer Forsthaus Richtung 11.00 Uhr??


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Dezember 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> an dem kleinem gelände in diekholzen hat schon länger keiner mehr hand angelegt   der kleine dh existiert noch ,ist aber von den waldarbeitern ordentlich zerwühlt worden.du meintest doch die strecke ?



Ja genau die Strecke war das glaube ich, früher waren dort ncoh nen paar Sprünge drinne, aber der Start geht vom Kammweg aus, mehr oder weniger ne freiflugschneise.


----------



## MasterAss (7. Dezember 2007)

1298ep schrieb:


> Also, wenn von oben trocken ist, geht´s morgen dabei.
> Wer Lust hat, Treffpunkt Söhrer Forsthaus Richtung 11.00 Uhr??



Matze und ich fahren morgen auch. Ich schätze wir fahren so gegen 11h von Groß Escherde los. Können dann aber natürlich unmöglich um 11h am Forsthaus sein. Dann müssten wir uns unterwegs treffen oder das Treffen auf 12h verschieben. Ansonsten müssten wir um 10h los und das ist mir zu früh


----------



## 1298ep (7. Dezember 2007)

12.oo geht an, am Sö. Forsthaus, wenn´s nicht richtig jaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Dezember 2007)

12h haut bei mir leider nicht hin... muss auf die Post warten !!!  :+))
Evtl. auf ein "Hallo" im Wald, unterwegs... viel Spaß morgen.. Ich plane meinen Start in Salze gegen 13h.


----------



## MasterAss (8. Dezember 2007)

Also wir waren um 12.05h am Söhrer Forsthaus und keiner da  
Wir haben bis 12.15h gewartet und sind dann weitergefahren... War ne geile Runde 700hm & 50km durch Schlamm


----------



## 1298ep (8. Dezember 2007)

Muß sich um Sekunden gehandelt haben, kurz nach 12 sind wir den Tosmar rauf.
Vielleicht das nächste mal. Mittwoch oder Samstag.


----------



## eisenarsch (8. Dezember 2007)

warum konntet ihr nicht 5 minuten warten ? gab es freibier auf dem tosmar


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Dezember 2007)

" ? gab es freibier auf dem tosmar"

Das wärs.. und dann geradeaus zum Erlengrund!! Hö !!!
Wie seid Ihr den gefahren? 50km ist schon ordentlich... nachdem ich dem Diekholzentrail (oberer Teil) geschoben habe (Buchen mit mind. 300 cm Durchmesser!!) und 2 Stürzen auf der Strecke vom Hi-Aussichtsturm (wo kommt der ganze Schlamm unter dem frisch gefallenem Laub her ?? es hat doch kaum geregnet??) hat mich der innere Schweinehund geholt!


----------



## MasterAss (10. Dezember 2007)

Ach wir sind dann vom Söhrer Forsthaus über Lechstedt nach Itum und von dort aus über den Brockenblick und Kammweg zur Tankstelle Hildesheimer Börde, von dort aus zurück durch Hildesheim.


----------



## 1298ep (15. Dezember 2007)

Heute könnten wir es noch einmal versuchen, um 12.30Uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus 
Gruß


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Dezember 2007)

hallöchen
ich fahre am sonntag mit Master Ass eine runde bei hoffentlich klirrender kälte  
wir starten gegen 12 uhr in groß escherde und wären dann um 12.30 uhr am hildesheimer aussichtsturm.wäre schön wenn sich noch wer einklinkt


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Dezember 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> hallöchen
> ich fahre am sonntag mit Master Ass eine runde bei hoffentlich klirrender kälte
> wir starten gegen 12 uhr in groß escherde und wären dann um 12.30 uhr am hildesheimer aussichtsturm.wäre schön wenn sich noch wer einklinkt



Moin Eisenarsch,
mit der klirrenden Kälte könnte es lt. Wetterbericht in die Hose gehen...Hoffentlich bleibt der Boden gefroren! Wir könnten uns 13:15h auf dem Tosmar treffen   falls Ihr die Richtung einschlagen wolltet und dann evtl. einklinken, mal sehen was meine Mitfahrer sagen... Eigentlich plante ich eine Runde durch die Sauberge Richtung Holle, Hi-Wald ??? Aber mein MapSource ist abgestürzt


----------



## MasterAss (21. Dezember 2007)

Wir könnten uns oben Treffen und dann weiteres abklären. Der Boden wird schon gefroren bleiben, keine Angst!

Ich hatte ursprünglich vor nach Petze zum Hochbehälter zu düsen und von dort aus Matze ein paar nette unbekannte Trails Richtung Badze zu zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (22. Dezember 2007)

das wird wohl wieder eine runde im kleinen kreis   hoffentlich haben dann so ein wetter wie heute


----------



## MasterAss (23. Dezember 2007)

Los raus ihr faulen Säcke!! 12.30h Aussichtsturm oder 13.20h Tosmar Schutzhütte.


----------



## MasterAss (23. Dezember 2007)

So´n Dreck ey, jetzt pisst das auch noch. Tour ist abgesagt, auf nassen Arsch haben Eisenarsch und ich keinen Bock.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich nur nicht zu blöde wäre um Foto´s hochzuladen...


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Dezember 2007)

wir hatten uns spontan dazu entschlossen doch zu fahren.das war nicht unsere beste idee   es kam wegen der glätte zu stürzen und später hat uns der regen "eiskalt" erwischt.wir brachten es auf 45km und 800hm.
der boden war schön durchgefroren.




dann hatten wir schweren igelbefall  




schöne feiertage euch allen


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Dezember 2007)

meine funzel ist da   jetzt wird der wald auch nachts unsicher gemacht  




schön klein das ganze gedöns








hoffentlich geht es bald los


----------



## MasterAss (24. Dezember 2007)

Matze, ich habe Feigen  

Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## faustus77 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

das weihnachtsgeld ist auf dem Konto und die nächste saison steht vor der Tür......kurz ich suche ein weiteres Bike Kona Stinky oder Specelized Big Hit I kann mir irgendwer nen Tipp für´n guten Laden in der Umgebung geben? Oder hat vielleicht einer ein´s zum Verkauf stehen!

bis dann laute Tage und nen geilen Rutsch


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Dezember 2007)

für dein big hit mußt du zu emmel in hildesheim ,der würde dir sogar ein kona besorgen.sonst kann ich dir bunny hop in hameln oder atb in hannover ,für specialized ,empfehlen.
dann sieh mal zu das du dir was anständiges kaufst   vielleicht sehen wir uns mal im wald ? 
mfg matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (24. Dezember 2007)

Schonmal an ein Canyon Torque FRX gedacht? More Value for Money.
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=29


----------



## Holzbein (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich will Samstag oder Sonntag eine lockere Runde im Harz fahren, auch in der Hoffnung auf etwas Schnee.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## ollibolli (28. Dezember 2007)

Lust hätte ich schon - Harz immer  
aber leider spielt bei mir das Knie mal wieder nicht mit  
Hoffe, dass es nur der Meniskus ist  
Werde im neuen Jahr zum Doc gehen - mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt. Diese Humpelei geht mir langsam aber sicher auf den Sack  

Sorry, für soviel offtopic

Guten rutsch euch allen!


----------



## Holzbein (29. Dezember 2007)

Klappt bei mir leider auch nicht, meine Süße will den Jahreswechsel an der Müritz verbringen....

Gute Besserung - und an alle HIer (und Umgebung) einen guten Rutsch und eine sonnige Saison 2008!


----------



## faustus77 (29. Dezember 2007)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> für dein big hit mußt du zu emmel in hildesheim ,der würde dir sogar ein kona besorgen.sonst kann ich dir bunny hop in hameln oder atb in hannover ,für specialized ,empfehlen.
> dann sieh mal zu das du dir was anständiges kaufst   vielleicht sehen wir uns mal im wald ?
> mfg matze



Danke erstmal,war schon bei ATB und ich denke das ich dort zuschlagen werde!!!
würde gern mal ne Runde mitdrehen wenn´s mal passt werde ich mich einklinken....so dann auch von mir nochmal einen guten Rutsch an Alle!!!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Dezember 2007)

Fahr mal nach Peine zur Zweirad-Company. Die führen zwar keine Kona und Specialized, aber dafür Norco, Ghost, Stevens, Cube und Bionicon.
Schaust Du unter www.die-zweirad-company.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faustus77 (29. Dezember 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Fahr mal nach Peine zur Zweirad-Company. Die führen zwar keine Kona und Specialized, aber dafür Norco, Ghost, Stevens, Cube und Bionicon.
> Schaust Du unter www.die-zweirad-company.de



Die Adresse hatte mir ein Kumpel auch schonmal gegeben geile Bikes aber einfach zu teuer!Das big hit tut auch schon weh... aber liegt grad noch im Rahmen!Aber trotzdem DANKE!


----------



## Ghost-ff (23. Januar 2008)

Hi 
ich bin auch mal auf diese seite gestoßen !!! und ich sehe das ihr viel auf dem tosma fahrt!!! schreibt doch einfach mal  wenn ihr euch mal wieder trefft... dann schaue ich ev. auch mal vorbei denn ich bin ein einzel~Fahrer (leider) und suche immer nette leute die biken um so auch vllt. neue wege kennen zu lernen ...

gruß Fabian aus Adenstedt


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Januar 2008)

faustus77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das weihnachtsgeld ist auf dem Konto und die nächste saison steht vor der Tür......kurz ich suche ein weiteres Bike Kona Stinky oder Specelized Big Hit I kann mir irgendwer nen Tipp für´n guten Laden in der Umgebung geben? Oder hat vielleicht einer ein´s zum Verkauf stehen!
> 
> bis dann laute Tage und nen geilen Rutsch



Kann dir nen Alutech Pudel FR oder DH wärmstens empfehlen, Top Bike.
Wenn du mehr infos willst, dann schreib mich an.


----------



## 1298ep (6. Februar 2008)

Alle eingeschlafen in Hildesheim?? oder im Matsch versunken?
Sonntag is schönes Wetter vorhergesagt! Treffen???????


----------



## Holzbein (6. Februar 2008)

Gutes Wetter? In HI?
Ich bin Sonntag Vormittag auf jedem Fall wieder im Matsch...
Wo? Wann?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Februar 2008)

Ne.... steckengeblieben im Schnee, letzte Woche in den Alfelder Bergen   Dieses WoEnd mal schauen da Damenvolleyball...


----------



## MasterAss (7. Februar 2008)

Damenvolleyball??? Jimi!
Mal sehen mit treffen, wollte eigentlich in den Deister mit Eisenarsch, vorausgesetzt er hat Zeit.

Aber mal gucken was sich spontan ergibt, das Wochenende hat ja auch 2 tage an denen man fahren kann!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Februar 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Damenvolleyball??? Jimi!




Ja! Eine total spannende und mitreißende Sportart!!! Und das Bier kostet nur 1 Euro!! 
Wollte am Samstag durch den Hi-Wald richtung Standort-Übungsplatz fahren, dort ein paar Runden drehen und zurück. Werde heute diesbezüglich meinen Garmin füttern und morgen relativ früh los (früh für mich... so 11h!!)


----------



## MasterAss (9. Februar 2008)

also ich bin heuer von ca. 11-14h im Wald. Werde mich hauptsächlich im West-Teil und am Tosmar aufhalten.

Kann sich aber auch um eine Stunde nach hinten verschieben...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Februar 2008)

jo, dito... werde gegen 11-12h losfahren. Vielleicht trifft man sich, bin HI-Wald in Richtung Escherde/ Sorsum unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliixx_g (14. Februar 2008)

Hey ho, ich hatte jetzt keine große Lust mir den threat komplett durch zu lesen, aber ich glaub ihr könnt mir helfen... also eigentlich ist mir langweilig, mann trifft so wenig gleichgesinnte, ich fahr hauptsächlich am Galgenberg und da in der nähe, teilweise auch in alfeld oder batze, kennt noch wer n paar wirklich interessante trails, oder spots in der umgebung wo auch mal was los ist?


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Februar 2008)

feliixx_g schrieb:


> Hey ho, ich hatte jetzt keine große Lust mir den threat komplett durch zu lesen, aber ich glaub ihr könnt mir helfen... also eigentlich ist mir langweilig, mann trifft so wenig gleichgesinnte, ich fahr hauptsächlich am Galgenberg und da in der nähe, teilweise auch in alfeld oder batze, kennt noch wer n paar wirklich interessante trails, oder spots in der umgebung wo auch mal was los ist?



kannst ja mal in Alfeld Gerzerschlag vorbei kommen, da ist ne kleine strecke bergab in so ner Schlucht, ist das einzigste hier, einer aus Hi kommt auch öfters.


----------



## MasterAss (14. Februar 2008)

also ich bin definitv am we in hi wald unterwegs


----------



## feliixx_g (14. Februar 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> kannst ja mal in Alfeld Gerzerschlag vorbei kommen, da ist ne kleine strecke bergab in so ner Schlucht, ist das einzigste hier, einer aus Hi kommt auch öfters.



ich war auch n paar mal am warberg am start, aber seit da ja nix mehr ist war ich nicht mehr in alfeld, hab schon fotos vom gerzerschlag gesehn sieht ja ganz nice aus... ma schaun, am we hab ich dienst, das ist sowieso das problem ich komm meistens nur vormittags zum biken...

greetz feliixx


----------



## raha (17. Februar 2008)

Mann war das ein geiles Wetter heute  

Tolle Tour von Hildesheim Steinberg - Sörer Forsthaus - Waldfrieden - Turmberg - Feldberg - Buchberg  nach Holle.

Und das Beste war: alles war trocken gefroren und ich musste nicht das Rad waschen  

Weiter so!


----------



## Holzbein (17. Februar 2008)

Ja, war super heute, aber gewöhn dich gar nicht erst daran, nächstes WE kannst wieder putzen...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Februar 2008)

Das Wetter war göttlich! Blöd ist nur das Februar ist und eigentlich Schnee liegen sollte... oder?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Februar 2008)

Holzbein schrieb:


> Ja, war super heute, aber gewöhn dich gar nicht erst daran, nächstes WE kannst wieder putzen...



Hey Holzbein... hast recht gehabt


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Februar 2008)

feliixx_g schrieb:


> ich war auch n paar mal am warberg am start, aber seit da ja nix mehr ist war ich nicht mehr in alfeld, hab schon fotos vom gerzerschlag gesehn sieht ja ganz nice aus... ma schaun, am we hab ich dienst, das ist sowieso das problem ich komm meistens nur vormittags zum biken...
> 
> greetz feliixx



Na dann sag mal Uwe bescheid der freut sich bestimmt euch mal wieder zu sehen.
Man kann ja auch mal zusammen in den Solling fahren,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (24. Februar 2008)

ich war heute mit master ass im deister unterwegs.nette gegend   da ist mir etwas zuviel rummel ,aber die strecken sind klasse.da werde ich mal öfter biken ,allerdings nicht am wochenende  





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## feliixx_g (25. Februar 2008)

Hab jetzt bald zwei wochen urlaub... da läßt sich bestimmt was machen ^^


----------



## eisenarsch (1. März 2008)

da wollt ich gerade mal gucken ob es neue infos für den marthon in badze gibt.dann lese ich : Leider mussten die Organisatoren des Bad-Salzdetfurth-Marathons aufgrund von Problemen in der Streckenführung ihr Vorhaben für 2008 absagen...
sind die denn total unfähig ?  ich hatte mich schon voll darauf gefreut ,diese deppen   ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## Skywalker_sz (1. März 2008)

Ist der Funpark in Solling schon befahrbar ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. März 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> da wollt ich gerade mal gucken ob es neue infos für den marthon in badze gibt.dann lese ich : Leider mussten die Organisatoren des Bad-Salzdetfurth-Marathons aufgrund von Problemen in der Streckenführung ihr Vorhaben für 2008 absagen...
> sind die denn total unfähig ?  ich hatte mich schon voll darauf gefreut ,diese deppen   ich könnte :kotz:




Denke das das eher mit der Orga zu tun hat... steckt bestimmt ein haufen Arbeit hinter und es ist sicher schwierig genug schon für das BL-Rennen Hilfskräfte zu bekommen. 2 Events dieser Größenordnung wäre schon heftig.
(p.s. es grüßt Streckenposten 4/ Hexentreppe von 2006 )


----------



## average.stalker (3. März 2008)

in hildesheim gibt es auch einen hexentreppe!  
lang steil und aus holz. schön rutschig bei nässe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (3. März 2008)

Leute, wenn ihr jemand kennt, der ein Fully sucht könnt ihr ihn ja freundlichst auf mein Spitzenenduro hinweisen


----------



## Pogotroll (9. März 2008)

Moin Hildesheimer,

passt auf eure Räder auf.
Mir wurde in der nacht von Sa auf Sonntag mei Specialized Rockhopper auseinander genommen, alles was nicht mit dem Schloß gesichert war ist Weg. Ich bin jezt stolzer besitzer eines Rahmens mit Hinterad.  

Das härteste ist das der Dieb sogar noch von einer nachbarin gesört wurde, in aller Seelenruhe weg ging und dann noch mal wider gekommensein muß. 

Ich könnte echt kotzen....

Wenigstens ist das Rad auch gegen Teildiebstahl versichert.

Schönen Sonntag euch noch


----------



## eisenarsch (9. März 2008)

ärgerlich   wo hattest du es denn angebunden ?


----------



## Pogotroll (9. März 2008)

Bei uns hinterm Haus an einem stabilen Geländer, in den Keller hab ich es nie gestellt, da ich es da nicht anschließen kann und die Kellerschlößer einfach nur ein Witz sind. 
Dem Vermieter sind ordentlich Schlößer zu teuer. 

Naja ich hoffe nur die versicherung stellt sich nicht an.


----------



## eisenarsch (9. März 2008)

ich drücke dir die daumen das die versicherung nicht herumzickt.die wollen doch immer 2 schlösser an den bikes sehen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. März 2008)

Da könnte jemand ein mindestmaß an Kenntnis besitzen wenn Teile geklaut werden...würde mal überlegen wer in letzter Zeit für Dein Drahtesel übermäßiges Interesse gezeigt hat... So eine Sauerei!


----------



## Pogotroll (9. März 2008)

Die ham mich garantiert beobachtet. Es stehen noch 6 andere Räder auf dem hof alle nix dolles aber keins von denen wurde auch nur angekratzt.

Die ham mein rad auch echt fein säuberlich auseinadergebaut um die Teile auch ja nicht zu beschädigen. Wer auch immer das war macht das professionel, Gabel und Lenker und alles was man halt so abbauen kann wurde auch mit dem richtigen Werkzeug ausgebaut, bautenzüge durchgeschnitten, aber die Bremsleitungen gleich mit den Bremssätteln ausgebaut.

Habe halt nur noch den Rahmen, Hinterrad, 1 bremscheibe, Pedale und die Schaltung aber ohne Umwerfer.

Wer auch immer das war weiß aufjedenfall was er macht...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. März 2008)

Pogotroll schrieb:


> Die ham mich garantiert beobachtet. Es stehen noch 6 andere Räder auf dem hof alle nix dolles aber keins von denen wurde auch nur angekratzt.
> 
> Die ham mein rad auch echt fein säuberlich auseinadergebaut um die Teile auch ja nicht zu beschädigen. Wer auch immer das war macht das professionel, Gabel und Lenker und alles was man halt so abbauen kann wurde auch mit dem richtigen Werkzeug ausgebaut, bautenzüge durchgeschnitten, aber die Bremsleitungen gleich mit den Bremssätteln ausgebaut.
> 
> ...


Oft kommt so etwas aus dem Umfeld bzw. Bekanntenkreis... es gibt ja solche und "solche Bekannte" 
Augen offen halten ...


----------



## BMTBA (11. März 2008)

fährt hier auch jmd RR? Wenn ja, dann meldet euch doch mal bei mir. Suche Partner für gemeinsame Ausfahrten (Anfänger).


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. März 2008)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ist der Funpark in Solling schon befahrbar ?



Ja ist befahrbar, war Samstag da gewesen, allerdings hat es die letzten Tage geregnet und da ist matschschlacht angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## footballkirchne (14. März 2008)

Hallo,
die schönen Trails im Hildesheimer Wald hab ich gesehen....
Oberhalb des Gutes Marienrode  im Waldrand ist eine Baumrodemaschine
durchgegangen, der Trail ist auf Jahre zerstört.... 
Überall zurzeit sind diese Scheißdinger im Einsatz....
Fahre morgen wieder mal.....
will meine neue Rock Shock Pike ausprobieren...
Gruß Sören
Ps. in den Sieben Bergen hat die Forstwirtschaft vor, jeden 3.Baum zu fällen....Die Holzpreise sind gut.....


----------



## Holzbein (14. März 2008)

Sören du Weichei, kommst erst wieder bei 10 Grad aus der Hüfte...  

Bis Sonntag am Kriegerdenkmal...


----------



## HITOMI (16. März 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Oberhalb des Gutes Marienrode  im Waldrand ist eine Baumrodemaschine
> durchgegangen, der Trail ist auf Jahre zerstört....
> Überall zurzeit sind diese Scheißdinger im Einsatz....



Das ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen. Zwischen Sternwarte und HI Börde sind sie auch ordentlich am Roden... Als wenn nicht schon genug Bäume durch Kyrill weggefegt wurden.


----------



## eisenarsch (16. März 2008)

das ist doch echt zum :kotz:  die schönen wege sind zum teil völlig verwüstet
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/58149]
	
[/URL]
warum halten die schwachköppe nicht die wege frei ?


----------



## MasterAss (16. März 2008)

ihr beruf ist es bäume zu sägen. da kann der iq nicht weit her sein


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. März 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ihr beruf ist es bäume zu sägen. da kann der iq nicht weit her sein



Denke nicht das man den iq berufsbedingt auf Forstarbeiter beurteilen kann, die Sichtweise ist zu sehen, sporttreibender Fahrradfahrer -> Forstarbeiter... da kreuzen sich halt die Wege... Und das Wochenende schätzen ja nicht nur wir (sporttreibende Fahrradfahrer) hoch ein!


----------



## MasterAss (16. März 2008)

deswegen war da auch ein "" hinter 

aber im allgemeinen kann man schon sagen, dass bäume manchmal auch wesentlich cleverer zu fällen wären


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. März 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> deswegen war da auch ein "" hinter
> 
> aber im allgemeinen kann man schon sagen, dass bäume manchmal auch wesentlich cleverer zu fällen wären



Da gebe ich Dir recht... habe mich die letzten Wochen auf dem Diekholzentrail rot geärgert (Buche quer auf Weg!! Stammdurchmesser mind. 3 Meter !!! )


----------



## Holzbein (17. März 2008)

Ihr beiden seit ja echte Experten der Forstwirtschaft... ;-)

Warum schmeissen die die Stämme auf die Wege?

1) Um sie später besser abtransportieren zu können.
2) Zufall.
3) Um MTB Fahrern ihren Sport abzugewöhnen.
4) Keine Ahnung....
5) Egal, gute Fahrer springen rüber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (17. März 2008)

Was bin ich froh, dass du da bist um uns aufzuklären!
Dann kannst du mir ja gleich noch eben zeigen, wie ich über eine Rotbuche mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 60-70cm mit einem Bunnyhop springe.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. März 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, dass du da bist um uns aufzuklären!
> Dann kannst du mir ja gleich noch eben zeigen, wie ich über eine Rotbuche mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 60-70cm mit einem Bunnyhop springe.




...ich bin Profi  (was Holz angeht)...
auf dem Trail lag eine Hainbuche mit 300 cm Durchmesser... da fahre ich halt nur gegen


----------



## eisenarsch (18. März 2008)

300 cm   da fährt jeder gegen  
hoffen wir mal das die waldarbeiter ein einsehen haben und die wege räumen


----------



## MasterAss (18. März 2008)

Also 300cm sind schon krass


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. März 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also 300cm sind schon krass



...okay ertappt, hab´ da wohl ein "wenig" übertrieben ...


----------



## footballkirchne (19. März 2008)

Holzbein,
schade das von Dir es kein Foto gibt, würde Dich aber mal gerne beim Überspringen eines Baumes sehen-Gelächter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## footballkirchne (19. März 2008)

Holzbein,
zeig Dein Gesicht-Ich will endlich ein Bild von Dir, häßlicher als der Igel mit der Gasmaske kannst Du nicht sein


----------



## eisenarsch (19. März 2008)

ja ja große klappe und selber keine bilder   du bist schon son urukai


----------



## Holzbein (19. März 2008)

Ein Bild von mir? Gern, das ist von letzter Woche, über dem 300cm Stamm am Griesberg: ;-)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. März 2008)

Holzbein schrieb:


> Ein Bild von mir? Gern, das ist von letzter Woche, über dem 300cm Stamm am Griesberg: ;-)
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/_/large/1Table-Top-X-
> up_Randy-Spangler.jpg




...und wo ist da der Baum? ...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. März 2008)

...komisch, das Foto kenne ich... bist Du Randy Spangler?


----------



## Holzbein (21. März 2008)

Randy Spangler? Nein, der schafft keine 300cm... ;-)


----------



## footballkirchne (21. März 2008)

Holzbein, zeig Dein wahres Face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-ich kenne es....................
Hübscher als ich wirst Du nicht


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. März 2008)

Holzbein schrieb:


> Randy Spangler? Nein, der schafft keine 300cm... ;-)



musste vorhin leider in Tränen ausbrechen... die Buche liegt immer noch an der selben Stelle...  -> gegengefahren!
Mal schauen wann das Ding aus dem Wald gezogen wird


----------



## footballkirchne (22. März 2008)

Hallo Jimmy,
Deine Nachricht hast Du nach Mitternacht geschrieben. Solltest Du nicht um diese Uhrzeit im Bett sein?  Da hat man nächsten Tag doch schlappe Beine


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. März 2008)

...heute ist nur grosses "Reinemachen" angesetzt, war gestern doch etwas matschig:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrangeSpy (22. März 2008)

hallo
putzen musste ich eben auch massiv
gestern im regen und heute im schnee/matsch
war aber lustig


----------



## footballkirchne (22. März 2008)

Scheiß Wetter, kannste nix machen außer Schwimmen, war heute im Wasserparadies, dort hat Katarina Schiller trainiert, mein Gott, bin ich langsam. Ich schäme mich-obwohl ich doch immer früh ins Bett gehe!


----------



## MasterAss (23. März 2008)

SCHNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. März 2008)

göttlich!! Bin dummerweise ohne Kamera unterwegs gewesen... Master wo hast Du die Foto´s geschossen?


----------



## MasterAss (23. März 2008)

Auf dem Weg zum Kammweg westlicher HI-Wald. Bin von Heyersum gestartet und heute nach Petze gefahren.

Kann dir auch die GPS-Daten schicken, allerdings erst am Donnerstag, habe mein Kabel z.Zt. nicht da.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. März 2008)

GPS-Daten schicken wäre nett, eilt aber nicht.


----------



## footballkirchne (24. März 2008)

Schöne Fotos, aber haste Dir nicht den Arsch abgefroren?http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/frosty.gif
Wie hast Du es geschaft, die Hände loszueisen vom Lenker?
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen


----------



## MasterAss (24. März 2008)

Alles eine Frage der richtigen Kleidung 

Gore Handschuhe, Odlo X-Warm Unterhemd, Millet Softshell, sowie Buff unterm Helm, lange Radhose unten drunter & oben meine lange Tourenhose, sowie Wanderstiefel


----------



## Chandru (24. März 2008)

Ist dir auch die Schaltung (Umwerfer, Züge, Schaltwerk) eingefrohren? Das ist mir gestern im Hi-Wald passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (24. März 2008)

nee, komischerweise ging das echt gut. die züge liefen einwandfrei. das schaltwerk hatte ab und an mal mit nem eisbrocken zu kämpfen und der umwerfer wollte das eine mal nicht vom mittleren auf das kleine blatt schalten. das lag auch an eis was sich dort gebildet hat. kurz mit dem multitool rumgestochert und gut is


----------



## Chandru (24. März 2008)

Komisch, bei mir war`s echt extrem, der Umwerfer war total fest gefrohren und das Schaltwerk ging nur noch hoch zuschalten.


----------



## eisenarsch (25. März 2008)

ihr tut so als ob es kalt wäre    gefahren wird noch bei -12 grad


----------



## eisenarsch (25. März 2008)

mal ganz was anderes  
ich hätte große lust an der *G.O.S Challenge 2008*   hat vielleicht einer von euch interesse an dem blödsinn ?


----------



## Chandru (25. März 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ihr tut so als ob es kalt wäre    gefahren wird noch bei -12 grad



Aufjedenfall, dann ist der Schnee nicht so wässrig!


----------



## footballkirchne (26. März 2008)

Leute, das Wetter wird wieder besser zum Wochenende. 
Ich fahre morgen früh und hol mir ersteinmal eine tüchtige Schlammpackung ab.  
Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Wochende im Hildesheimer Wald oder Tosmarer Berg 
Master Ass, werde auch mal ein paar schöne Fotos machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. März 2008)

der krasse Gegensatz zu letzter Woche?!? (das weiße fehlt!)


----------



## waldarbeiterin (30. März 2008)

hey leute!
aufgepasst, falls ihr die nächsten wochen den trail vom aussichtsturm runter nach diekholzen fahrt! im letzten abschnitt liegt ein baum quer über den weg in ca. 50cm höhe  . mal eben drüberspringen is also nicht. ich habe den heute erst sehr spät gesehen, er hebt sich ja farblich nicht wirklich vom weg ab  und bei der rasanten abfahrt hätt ich fast nen satz drüber gemacht. direkt vor dem baum kam ich zum stehen-mein dank gilt der avid ultimate 7  .
ansonsten war's echt supi heute, klasse wetter, wir haben ordentlich höhenmeter geschafft!


----------



## footballkirchne (31. März 2008)

Hallo,
bin gestern auch den Trail nach Diekholzen gefahren, ging schon super, war fast trocken.
Wie bekomme ich Fotos hier herein? fragt mich nach der url?-Bei Grafik einfügen


----------



## average.stalker (31. März 2008)

lad die bilder erst in dein fotoalbum, da kannst du von deinem rechner hochlande.
dann auf das bild klicken, unter dem bild wird "forum-code" angezeigt, den einfach hier posten und: Voila!


----------



## feliixx_g (31. März 2008)

wow, hab mir grad das G.O.S. ding angeschaut... sieht ja nach ner ganzen menge spaß aus... schade nur, dass ich was höhenmeter angeht n echter waschlappen bin, im laufen ne voll null, mit meinen 1,95 wohl zu groß für das wasser laufen ding bin, im klettern sehr wenig erfahrung hab und mich gestern in hannover mitm mountainboard dermaßen lang gemacht hab dass ich immer noch nicht grade sitzen kann...

aber für leute die fitter und geschickter sind als ich bestimmt n super ding...
naja, man kann ja nicht alles haben


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. April 2008)

feliixx_g schrieb:


> wow, hab mir grad das G.O.S. ding angeschaut... sieht ja nach ner ganzen menge spaß aus... schade nur, dass ich was höhenmeter angeht n echter waschlappen bin, im laufen ne voll null, mit meinen 1,95 wohl zu groß für das wasser laufen ding bin, im klettern sehr wenig erfahrung hab und mich gestern in hannover mitm mountainboard dermaßen lang gemacht hab dass ich immer noch nicht grade sitzen kann...
> 
> aber für leute die fitter und geschickter sind als ich bestimmt n super ding...
> naja, man kann ja nicht alles haben



Hi Felix
Ich komme Samstag so zum Mittag auf den Galgenberg mit nem Kumpel aus Groß Düngen, kannst ja auch mal vorbei schauen, die Kiddies da sollen mal wieder was neues gebaut haben


----------



## feliixx_g (1. April 2008)

das klingt doch wunderbar... wenn das wetter so bleibt wie die letzten tage  
Hoffe dass ich bis dahin mein radl wieder hinkrieg - steht noch bei meiner freundin nach dem sturz konnt ichs noch nicht zurückfahrn... ich denk ich werd auf jeden fall mal vorbei schaun!


----------



## footballkirchne (1. April 2008)

Gestern bin ich auf dem Truppenübungsplatz Osterberg unterwegs gewesen.
Solange die BW noch drauf ist, solltet Ihr den noch mal fahren. Ganz klasse
Trails.   
Wenn das ein Naherholungsgebiet werden sollte, ist es wahrscheinlich mit den
Trails vorbei.
Jimmy und Eisenarsch, würde euch gerne mal zu einer Kaffeefahrt auf dem Osterberg einladen (falls Ihr dort noch nicht gefahren seid). Sonntag zum Bleistift, 10Uhr wäre gut. Natürlich nur wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist. 
Tour würde ungefähr 2 Stunden dauern.   
Ps: Entschuldigung für meinen Sturmtruppensoldaten auf dem Scheißhaus, aber auch die haben Bedürfnisse..........................


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. April 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich auf dem Truppenübungsplatz Osterberg unterwegs gewesen.
> Solange die BW noch drauf ist, solltet Ihr den noch mal fahren. Ganz klasse
> Trails.
> Wenn das ein Naherholungsgebiet werden sollte, ist es wahrscheinlich mit den
> ...



Können wir gerne machen... aber vorsicht, bin Sicherheitsfahrer 

...Sonntag ist allerdings blöd, muß Handball spielen und Samstag will ich in den Deister...


----------



## MasterAss (1. April 2008)

in den deister? kennst dich da aus? wenn nicht, ich kenne da ein paar nette, aber extreme trails. ich bin auf jeden fall sa + so in der heimat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> in den deister? kennst dich da aus? wenn nicht, ich kenne da ein paar nette, aber extreme trails. ich bin auf jeden fall sa + so in der heimat....



Neee, da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus  fahre am Samstag den Deisterkreisel mit reichlich Ortskundigen... mal schauen ob ich abbrechen muß


----------



## MasterAss (2. April 2008)

Ach diese Millionen-Mann-Tour... Na denn mal viel Spaß, dass ist nix für mich.  Dann fahre ich wohl auch lieber Sonntag in den Deister, dann ist nicht soviel Trubel dort.


----------



## eisenarsch (2. April 2008)

moin moin
ich kann nur samstag   ich hatte vor mich auf dem osterberg warm zu fahren und dann weiter nach diekholzen.der typische blödsinn halt  
kommt wer mit ?
bin gestern auf dem weg von der spätschicht im regen durch eine krötenwanderung gebrettert   also augen auf bei ner nachtfahrt ,sonst wird es ekelig


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ach diese Millionen-Mann-Tour... Na denn mal viel Spaß, dass ist nix für mich.  Dann fahre ich wohl auch lieber Sonntag in den Deister, dann ist nicht soviel Trubel dort.



... wird bestimmt lustig  und man muss sich mal keinen Kopf um eine Tourenplanung machen


----------



## average.stalker (2. April 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich auf dem Truppenübungsplatz Osterberg unterwegs gewesen.
> Solange die BW noch drauf ist, solltet Ihr den noch mal fahren. Ganz klasse
> Trails.
> Wenn das ein Naherholungsgebiet werden sollte, ist es wahrscheinlich mit den
> ...





wo fährst aufm osterberg so viele "trails" ab, dass das 2h dauert?
immer wieder kreuz und quer?
soo dolle sind die doch auch nicht da oben...


----------



## MasterAss (2. April 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> moin moin
> ich kann nur samstag   ich hatte vor mich auf dem osterberg warm zu fahren und dann weiter nach diekholzen.der typische blödsinn halt
> kommt wer mit ?
> bin gestern auf dem weg von der spätschicht im regen durch eine krötenwanderung gebrettert   also augen auf bei ner nachtfahrt ,sonst wird es ekelig



ich wäre voraussichtlich dabei. komme aber samstag morgen aus herford, d.h. könnte wenn nur am nachmittag... ich kenne da nen krassen moto-x trail am griesberg (fernsehturm). dann dauert die tour aber lange


----------



## exto (2. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ach diese Millionen-Mann-Tour... Na denn mal viel Spaß, dass ist nix für mich.  Dann fahre ich wohl auch lieber Sonntag in den Deister, dann ist nicht soviel Trubel dort.



Gaaaanz schlechte Idee! Guckst du hier:


http://www.deister.de/content/veranstaltung_deistertag.html


----------



## MasterAss (2. April 2008)

Danke Exto, das wäre sonst voll in die Hose gegangen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. April 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> bin gestern auf dem weg von der spätschicht im regen durch eine krötenwanderung gebrettert   also augen auf bei ner nachtfahrt ,sonst wird es ekelig




bä, bisher empfand ich Nacktschnecken vom Rahmen abkratzen als nicht gerad angenehm  aber Kröten !!!:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## footballkirchne (5. April 2008)

Gestern auf dem Osterberg, ein richtiges Gelände für Mountainbiker-es geht was


----------



## average.stalker (5. April 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Osterberg, ein richtiges Gelände für Mountainbiker-es geht was



bist du da nicht komplett abgesoffen?
die fahrspuren da sind doch immer extrem voll mit wasser...
ich war gestern nur den galgenberg hoch und fands streckenweise einfach zu matschig als dass es spaß machen würde.
scheiss april, hoffentlich wirds bald trocken...


----------



## feliixx_g (5. April 2008)

kann ich nur bestätigen... heut vormittag is man am galgenberg teilweise auch total abgesoffen...vllt siehts ja nächstes WE besser aus! aber jetzt muss ich erstmal arbeiten.

cheers felixx


----------



## footballkirchne (5. April 2008)

Ihr hört euch an wie Mädchen -Abgesoffen? Ihr Lappen   Wahrscheinlich fahrt ihr auch mit Schutzblechen: . :kotz:  So geht das nicht weiter mit euch Ich würde euch in diesem Fall ein Cityrad der Fa. Kalkhoff empfehlen.
Stalker, Du wirst wieder zum Schütze Arsch degradiert-ist ja Peinlich   



Also, bessert Euch-hier mal Fotos von vorgestern, saftige Wiesen, Schöne Bäume und klasse Trails....


----------



## average.stalker (6. April 2008)

ey footballkirchne-Vader, du-bist-nicht-mein-vater  

schutzblech hab ich nicht, aber nen seitenständer  

am osterberg fehlt die abfahrt, das geht ja eben weg auf den wiesen...  ne ne...
nächsten samstag gehts wieder in den harz, da gibt es wenigstens berge  

wie gesagt, freitag war der galgenberg echt nur schladderradatsch, macht dann nicht so richtig bock


----------



## feliixx_g (6. April 2008)

Bei trails is das ja auch kein problem... aber die kicker weichen ja auch total auf, sodass man nicht mehr drüber sondern durch fährt... aber das foto sieht wirklich sehr gut aus! vllt komm ich mal mit meinem kalkhoff vorbei, das hat sogar ne ferdergabel^^

cheers
         Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ach diese Millionen-Mann-Tour... Na denn mal viel Spaß, dass ist nix für mich.  Dann fahre ich wohl auch lieber Sonntag in den Deister, dann ist nicht soviel Trubel dort.



Hey Master, der DK war eine gelungene Angelegenheit!! Beeindruckend war die gute Stimmung trotz der Wetter- und Bodenverhältnisse. Die Menge der Fahrer empfand ich als nicht spaßreduzierend... eher gegenteilig. Mal sehen was passiert wenn die Sonne scheint...(irgendwann mal... )


----------



## average.stalker (6. April 2008)

feliixx_g schrieb:


> Bei trails is das ja auch kein problem... aber die kicker weichen ja auch total auf,



fussballspieler?


----------



## feliixx_g (7. April 2008)

ja ich fahre mit meinem radl über kicker, aber jetzt sagt nich dass dieser sport-faschismus dem sport schadet!^^


----------



## average.stalker (7. April 2008)

kein stück!


----------



## MasterAss (7. April 2008)

Am Wochenende 18-20. April bin ich wieder in der Heimat.

Wenn das Wetter passt, wer hat Bock auf ne große Runde Trail HI-Wald? Dachte so an Tourenlänge 3-4 Std mit Pausen...


----------



## eisenarsch (7. April 2008)

ich bin dabei   gutes training


----------



## waldarbeiterin (7. April 2008)

wenn frauen erlaubt sind, komm ich auch mit!  
hab den samstag aber keine zeit, bin ich schon zur sauna verabredet.


----------



## footballkirchne (8. April 2008)

Kann leider nicht, muß auf die Kinder aufpassen.
Ansonsten gerne später


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Am Wochenende 18-20. April bin ich wieder in der Heimat.
> 
> Wenn das Wetter passt, wer hat Bock auf ne große Runde Trail HI-Wald? Dachte so an Tourenlänge 3-4 Std mit Pausen...




Wäre mit von der Partie  Samstag aber auch eher schlecht


----------



## eisenarsch (8. April 2008)

das wird doch wieder nix ,wenn samstag keiner kann   vielleicht kommen ja mal neue leute mit ?
der osterberg ist sogar mit RACING RALPH befahrbar.






[/URL][/IMG]
für ne kleine runde runde nach der arbeit taugt der osterberg allemal  





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (8. April 2008)

Hi,

ich hätte ja mal Lust eine Tour mit Euch zu machen!
Ich bin sonst immer nur alleine im Galgenberg und Tosmar unterwegs.
(und so langsam gehen mir die Strecken aus...)

...allerdings fahre ich erst wieder seit 3 Monaten und bin noch nicht wieder so super fit.
Was für Touren macht Ihr denn?
Fahre ein Hardtail mit einem RR hinten, da kann ich solche Wege wie im Bild oben vergessen.


----------



## feliixx_g (8. April 2008)

Joa, ich hätt auch mal wieder bock auf ne tour, kann aber am samstag erst ab fünf... muss vis 4 arbeiten :/ und wenn des am samstag da noch so nass is, bin ich mit meinen conti speedkings wohl n bissel aufgeschmissen, oda? und mit meinem biggie kann ich beim besten willen keine tour fahrn.^^

cheers felixx


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. April 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das wird doch wieder nix ,wenn samstag keiner kann   vielleicht kommen ja mal neue leute mit ?
> der osterberg ist sogar mit RACING RALPH befahrbar.
> 
> für ne kleine runde runde nach der arbeit taugt der osterberg allemal
> ...


----------



## MasterAss (8. April 2008)

also wenn dann käme echt nur der 19.05 in betracht, da ich am sonntag wieder mit dem zug nach koblenz muss und dann geht halt keine lange runde. 

ich hoffe das wetter passt, dann bau ich jetzt schonmal ne runde für den 19.05 zurecht.


----------



## eisenarsch (9. April 2008)

ich will auf jeden fall am 19.4 ne ordentliche runde drehen.das wetter ist mir fast egal


----------



## footballkirchne (9. April 2008)

Sehr gut, Eisenarsch
endlich mal einer der nicht Jammert und noch auf den guten altdeutschen Schlamm steht. 
Nichts ist schöner als Dreck im Gesicht 
19.04 Samstag wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei, Osterberg ist ein Muß
Zeit? Treffpunkt? Tour?
Hoffentlich regnet es vorher noch-damit wir die Ganzkörperschlammpackung anwenden können   
Sind Schutzbleche tabu?


----------



## eisenarsch (9. April 2008)

schutzblech   wasn das ?


----------



## MasterAss (9. April 2008)

Osterberg? das war jetzt aber nicht unbedingt die gedachte richtung der tour... ich dachte mehr an Diekholzen/Badse


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. April 2008)

Kommt wer Samstag mit nach Hahnenklee zur Saison Eröffnung?
Laut den Locals soll Sonne scheinen, aber Reifen für Matsch und feuchten Untergrung wären angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliixx_g (11. April 2008)

Ich fürchte ihr wollt früher los als fünf, ne? sonst hätt ichderbe bock, aber ich muss halt arbeiten...


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. April 2008)

feliixx_g schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ihr wollt früher los als fünf, ne? sonst hätt ichderbe bock, aber ich muss halt arbeiten...



5Uhr morgens oder nachmittags?
Ne hat sich geändert, soll recht Matschig da sein und ich wollte nicht meine Matsch reifen abnutzen *sind nur für Rennen*, meine swampthing sind leider noch net da und mit Al mighty kannste das da vergessen.

Werde wohl so um 12hier abhauen und zum Galgenberg fahren, dann vielleicht mal Waldquelle vorbei und evtl, Richtung Osterberg

kannst ja mal beim Galgenberg rumkommen.

Ride On


----------



## eisenarsch (12. April 2008)

ich springe gleich in meine kurze hose und dampfe ab   werde mich sicher ordentlich einsauen   vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen im wald


----------



## feliixx_g (12. April 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> 5Uhr morgens oder nachmittags?
> Ne hat sich geändert, soll recht Matschig da sein und ich wollte nicht meine Matsch reifen abnutzen *sind nur für Rennen*, meine swampthing sind leider noch net da und mit Al mighty kannste das da vergessen.
> 
> Werde wohl so um 12hier abhauen und zum Galgenberg fahren, dann vielleicht mal Waldquelle vorbei und evtl, Richtung Osterberg
> ...



das ding is das ich bis 4 bei der arbeit bin... sonst geiles wetter, gute laune und übel bock auf biken... aber muss halt arbeiten -> shice zivi


----------



## average.stalker (12. April 2008)

wen haben meine frau und ich denn da heute nachmittag oberhalb vom Söhrer Forsthaus getroffen?


----------



## eisenarsch (12. April 2008)

ich habe 1 pärchen am wildgatter getroffen  





[/URL][/IMG]
das war kurz vor ende meiner tour ,in diekholzen.





[/URL][/IMG]
es war soooooo schön schlammig  





[/URL][/IMG]
es waren doch noch andere unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (12. April 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe 1 pärchen am wildgatter getroffen



am wildgatter waren wir auch kurz, bevor wir nach diekholzen rübergefahren sind.


----------



## Fisch0r (12. April 2008)

jaja, Diekholzen is schon ne schöne Ecke


----------



## MasterAss (12. April 2008)

Treffpunkt- und Uhrzeitvorschläge für nächsten Samstag bitte!


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. April 2008)

feliixx_g schrieb:


> das ding is das ich bis 4 bei der arbeit bin... sonst geiles wetter, gute laune und übel bock auf biken... aber muss halt arbeiten -> shice zivi



hab da mir gestern die neuen Bauten unter dem gelben Turm angesehen, naja  begeistert waren wir nicht so wirklich, nicht gut geshapt oder vor den Sprüngen ne fast 90° Kurve, da müsste noch einiges getan werden.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. April 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wen haben meine frau und ich denn da heute nachmittag oberhalb vom Söhrer Forsthaus getroffen?



auf dem Bergrücken östl. des Tosmar?? 2 Leute von denen einer dummerweise im Matsch stecken blieb?(Fahrfehler? )


----------



## feliixx_g (13. April 2008)

ich glaub ich weis wo du meinst. is des da wos auch nen niedliche hip bzw wallride gibt, wo der "große" step up kicker super unflowig geshaped is?
aber andererseits gibts wenigstens noch leute die sich ihre eignen sachen baun... ich wär in der ecke ja fürn paar shores zu haben.. 

cheers
felixx


----------



## HITOMI (13. April 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> auf dem Bergrücken östl. des Tosmar?? 2 Leute von denen einer dummerweise im Matsch stecken blieb?(Fahrfehler? )



nee, muss dann noch wer anderes gewesen sein. bergrücken kommt hin, steckengeblieben nicht. haben jmd. nach dem weg gefragt (söhrer forsthaus). ihr?


----------



## eisenarsch (13. April 2008)

zu samstag den 19.4  
wer kommt denn überhaupt mit ? sind wir alle einzelkämpfer oder was   ich bin dabei und kann immer


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. April 2008)

HITOMI schrieb:


> nee, muss dann noch wer anderes gewesen sein. bergrücken kommt hin, steckengeblieben nicht. haben jmd. nach dem weg gefragt (söhrer forsthaus). ihr?




...ne, waren wir nicht... mein Kumpel ist im Schlamm stecken geblieben und musste schieben, war ihm seeehr peinlich 


@ Eisenarsch... Samstag haut beim mir leider nicht hin, melde mich da ab


----------



## MasterAss (13. April 2008)

Also bisher sind wir:

Eisenarsch
MasterAss

für Samstag 19.4 Uhrzeit ?? Treffpunkt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## footballkirchne (16. April 2008)

Hallo,
vor ein paar Tagen auf der Waldautobahn Aussichtsturm:
Da steht doch so ein Vieh auf der Strecke und streckt mir seinen weißen Arsch entgegen Unmöglich


----------



## MasterAss (16. April 2008)

Keine weiteren für Samstag?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Keine weiteren für Samstag?



wenn Ihr am Samstag radeln dürft sitze ich im Bus zum Spiel unserer Ersten Mannschaft und muß Bier trinken...bäh 

Werde wohl den Sonntag entsp. sportlich nutzen...sorry. nxt. mal


----------



## eisenarsch (16. April 2008)

*der weg ist wieder frei !*
auf der strecke zwischen dem hildesheimer aussichtsturm und diekholzen lag ein baum im weg.






[/URL][/IMG]
der störte ungemein und vorhin hatte ich kurz mal langeweile  





[/URL][/IMG]
ritsche ratsche....





[/URL][/IMG]
jetzt können wir es wieder krachen lassen  





[/URL][/IMG]
viel spaß noch


----------



## MasterAss (16. April 2008)




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. April 2008)

...


----------



## waldarbeiterin (16. April 2008)

endlich weg das ding, da hatte ich vorhin wieder freie fahrt... 
hast du fein gemacht matze!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. April 2008)

hallo erst mal,
sehr schöne Arbeit und immer schön Kies (gibts in der Verlängerung der NO Ecke vom Turm) ins Nasse werfen. Die Ladung nach dem Weitsprung,  ist auch arg feucht.


----------



## tobone (17. April 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> *der weg ist wieder frei !*
> auf der strecke zwischen dem hildesheimer aussichtsturm und diekholzen lag ein baum im weg.
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr hübsch !
Der Baum hat mich schon genervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (17. April 2008)

Samstag 19.4 | 11 Uhr | Treffpunkt Groß Escherde an der B1 Ampel


----------



## eisenarsch (17. April 2008)

wenn mal wieder irgendwo ein baum liegt ,sagt bescheid


----------



## eisenarsch (19. April 2008)

wir 2 haben eine schöne runde gedreht und nette neue trails gefunden  
wir hatten viel spaß im schlamm.wie war euer tag so ,schön faul auf dem sofa ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
die wege waren prima zu befahren





[/URL][/IMG]
so sieht es am wildgatter aus





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
die total verdreckte sitzecke zeige ich euch lieber nicht.es ist erschreckend wie die kleinen schwachköpfe sich da aufführen   alles idioten  
traut euch ruhig mal und kommt einfach mal mit


----------



## tobone (19. April 2008)

Hi!
Nette Fotos. Sehen gut aus die Trails. Wo seid ihr denn langgefahren?
Gruß Tobone


----------



## L_AIR (19. April 2008)

wie siehtn die waldquelle zZ aus? lange nichts mehr von gehört


----------



## average.stalker (19. April 2008)

das sind doch bilder von der waldquelle, oder?

sieht ja besonders vertrauenserweckend aus, dieses teil...
man man man...


ich war donnerstag über den galgeberg-kammweg zur börde runter, da war es mega-matschig, hat nicht so sehr spaß gemacht.
ich hoffe es wird  bald trocken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (19. April 2008)

An der Waldquelle sind wir nur ganz am Schluss vorbeigefahren.

Das sind Trails am Tosmar, verraten wird nix. Nur wer mitfährt hat ne Chance auf die


----------



## HITOMI (19. April 2008)

Sieht wirklich sehr geil aus! Vielleicht kommen wir demnächst wirklich mal mit 
Aber dann bergauf bitte nicht so schnell


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. April 2008)

gestern um 11 konnte ich noch nicht, bin dann um 14.00 wie immer alleine über die Kammwege nach SalzD, auch sehr schön. Die Welfenhöhe runter war Herbst noch nichts, jetzt gibts Rampen mitten in der Linie, GTI (Ganz Tolle Idee) 
@2 heute ca.11.30 ab Diakonie/Sorsum ca. 1.5h Richtung ATurm.
Falls ja dann bitte Info.


----------



## average.stalker (20. April 2008)

ich bin ja nur hildesheim-zugezogener: wo ist denn die welfenhöhe?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. April 2008)

knapp vor SalzD. google


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. April 2008)

wegen Familie start 15.00


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. April 2008)

Werde gegen 13:30 Richtung Turmberg (Maintal) zu einer verkaterten Spaßrunde starten. Wäre gestern gern mitgefahren...!


----------



## average.stalker (20. April 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> knapp vor SalzD. google



gefunden - danke.

sind um SalzD die trails besser als um hildesheim herum?


----------



## MasterAss (20. April 2008)

Japp!

Nächstes Mal kannste gern mal mitkommen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. April 2008)

@average.stalker
dazu kann der Bayer vielleicht mehr sagen.
Das Gebiet Hildesheimer Wald ist ingesamt gut.
Halt eine Wanderkarte kaufen oder besser die 25000 Topokarten Hildesheim und Sibesse; studieren, denken, kopieren und fahren.
Falls du dich verfranst: wir holen dich da raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @average.stalker
> dazu kann der Bayer vielleicht mehr sagen.
> Das Gebiet Hildesheimer Wald ist ingesamt gut.
> Halt eine Wanderkarte kaufen oder besser die 25000 Topokarten Hildesheim und Sibesse; studieren, denken, kopieren und fahren.
> Falls du dich verfranst: wir holen dich da raus!



Wollte nxt. Samstag auf den Bock... kannst ja mitkommen. Gestern haben wir 2 kleine lustige Abfahrten im Maintal gefunden und zum Schluß habe ich noch einen winzigen  Trail freigeräumt (Sothenberg)


----------



## eisenarsch (23. April 2008)

was schwebt dir denn so vor ? wann und wo ? ich habe ab 12 uhr zeit


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. April 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was schwebt dir denn so vor ? wann und wo ? ich habe ab 12 uhr zeit




...den üblichen Unsinn halt...  wollte zum Spaß vorher ins Maintal und zum Sothenberg und danach die Kurve Richtung Bünte kratzen. Wäre aber auch für andere Ecken zu haben (Roter Berg o.Ä.?)... muß nur um ca. 16:30h wieder in Salze frisch gestriegelt in der Sporthalle sein.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. April 2008)

Am Klingenberg ist die "alte" Linie weitgehend renoviert, es bleibt aber leider eine HARVESTER Schneise. Das Waldrandpfädchen wächst sich bei guter Pflege in 2 Jahren wieder raus. Zusätzliche sachkundige Pfleger sind immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Ghost-ff (23. April 2008)

an eisenarsch 
in dem supfloch habe ich auch schon gesteckt verdammt da kommt man auch nicht mehr raus also das bei dickholzen !!!


----------



## average.stalker (23. April 2008)

was für touren fahrt ihr eigentlich? ich meine jetzt: Länge, Fahrtzeit, durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.
ich hätt sau bock mal mit zu kommen, will aber auch niemanden bremsen


----------



## MasterAss (23. April 2008)

naja nix wildes mit so schweren Böcken 

Da kommen zwar schonmal maximal 3-4 Stunden zusammen, aber alles in nem gemäßigten Tempo so um maximal 13kmh durschnitt.

Viele Trails sind Pflicht und bergauf geht es nur um wieder bergab zu kommen


----------



## average.stalker (24. April 2008)

das klingt doch super - wann gehts los?


----------



## MasterAss (24. April 2008)

Ich wohne z.Zt. in Koblenz bis Ende Juli. Bis dahin bin ich nur sporadisch in HI.

Muss man sich einfach absprechen. Mit Eisenarsch bin ich eh meist unterwegs, wenn ich zu Hause bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. April 2008)

.... 12 Uhr??? .... ja, wooooo denn ?


----------



## rODAHn (24. April 2008)

Ich würde mich da auch gerne mal als "Neuling" anschließen.

Wann und wo?   Eine große Tour?


----------



## HITOMI (24. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> naja nix wildes mit so schweren Böcken
> 
> Da kommen zwar schonmal maximal 3-4 Stunden zusammen, aber alles in nem gemäßigten Tempo so um maximal 13kmh durschnitt.
> 
> Viele Trails sind Pflicht und bergauf geht es nur um wieder bergab zu kommen




Das klingt wirklich super. Ich wär dann auch dabei


----------



## rODAHn (24. April 2008)

...wie wäre es am Söhrer Forsthaus? (Parkplatz)...und dann erst einmal den Tosmar hoch?

...aber da ich hier nicht so der Trail-Profi bin, sollten lieber die Anderen etwas vorschlagen.


----------



## eisenarsch (24. April 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...wie wäre es am Söhrer Forsthaus? (Parkplatz)...und dann erst einmal den Tosmar hoch?



wollen wir uns da gegen 12 uhr treffen ? mir würde das gut passen


----------



## average.stalker (25. April 2008)

sprecht ihr von morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (25. April 2008)

...also  Samstag um 12.00 Uhr auf dem P.p. des Söhrer Forsthaus?

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## eisenarsch (25. April 2008)

na dann machen wir das doch   bis morgen


----------



## average.stalker (25. April 2008)

sehr gut!
aber die hardtailfahrer möchten bitte nett zu den mit den schweren fully sein!
sonst gibt es bergab rache


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. April 2008)

Sehr geil, Samstag 12 Uhr, Söhrer Forsthaus  bin dabei...


----------



## rODAHn (25. April 2008)

Sehr geil!


----------



## waldarbeiterin (25. April 2008)

ey kacke man, morgen kann ich schon wieder nicht.  

ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel spaß bei der tour!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. April 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> ey kacke man, morgen kann ich schon wieder nicht.
> 
> ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel spaß bei der tour!



Hey Waldarbeiterin, schade, das Epic hätte ich gern mal in Aktion gesehen...
Vielen Dank für die "best wishes" hoffe das sich die Sonne morgen zeigt!


----------



## waldarbeiterin (25. April 2008)

aufgeschoben is ja nich aufgehoben  
nächstes mal klappts bestimmt...


----------



## rODAHn (26. April 2008)

Hat super viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MasterAss (26. April 2008)

Lange Hose, Jimi??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Lange Hose, Jimi??




hehe...jo! War aber nicht hinderlich... Die Jahreszeit schreit geradezu zum ausprobieren...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. April 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]
sorry... das sieht so lieb aus







[/URL][/IMG]


War eine echt schöne Runde!!


----------



## tobone (26. April 2008)

Sieht nett aus die Runde. Inder Nähe von Baze bin ich gestern auch langgefahren. Wo genau wart ihr denn da. Gibt es auch ne schriftlichr Tourenbeschreibung?
Gruß tobone


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. April 2008)

...in Aufsatzform???


----------



## average.stalker (27. April 2008)

war total super - bald auf jeden fall mehr...

und meine güte, sehe ich platt aus auf dem bild


----------



## HITOMI (27. April 2008)

Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen. Beim nächsten Mal dann. Spätestens nach'm Gardasee.
Rilana


----------



## tobone (27. April 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...in Aufsatzform???



Jo. Ausführlich bitte. Aber es reicht in einfacher Ausführung. 
Nee, sieht so aus als ob ihr im Maiental langgefahren seid. Da in der Nähe war ich auch schon öfter unterwegs. Ich kenne die ganzen Berge und Wege nicht mit Namen.
War ein ganz schönes Gewirr am Wegen da auf der Karte.
Würde irgendwann dieses Jahr gern mal mitkommen. Mal sehen wann ich es schaffe.
Gruß  Tobone


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. April 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Jo. Ausführlich bitte. Aber es reicht in einfacher Ausführung.
> Nee, sieht so aus als ob ihr im Maiental langgefahren seid. Da in der Nähe war ich auch schon öfter unterwegs. Ich kenne die ganzen Berge und Wege nicht mit Namen.
> War ein ganz schönes Gewirr am Wegen da auf der Karte.
> Würde irgendwann dieses Jahr gern mal mitkommen. Mal sehen wann ich es schaffe.
> Gruß  Tobone




... schau mal zu das Du mitkommst.... ansonsten werde ich mich wohl bemühen müssen und zur Feder greifen  
Das Maiental lag leider nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe.... "zwei Hügel weiter"


----------



## eisenarsch (27. April 2008)

und hier kommen endlich meine bilder  









[/URL][/IMG]
das müssen wir wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (29. April 2008)

Wer hat am kommenden Samstag (03.05.) Lust und Zeit auf eine kleine Tour?


----------



## MasterAss (29. April 2008)

Wenn ich zu Hause sein sollte, dann ich evtl.... Aber denke eher, dass es nicht klappen wird.


----------



## average.stalker (29. April 2008)

wir sind leider (gott sei dank) schon unterwegs in den urlaub!  

ab dem 24.05. wieder im einsatz und gern mit dabei!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. April 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wir sind leider (gott sei dank) schon unterwegs in den urlaub!
> 
> ab dem 24.05. wieder im einsatz und gern mit dabei!



 Schönen Urlaub! Hoffentlich passt das Wetter, bei mir dauert es noch 10 Tage 

Samstag wäre ich mit von der Partie


----------



## average.stalker (30. April 2008)

das mit dem wetter ist so ne sache... na mal schaun, wird schon.
dir auch viel spaß im urlaub!


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Mai 2008)

samstag bin ich in hamburg   pfingsten habe ich frei  
war vorhin mal im wald und wie in jedem jahr werden wir biker angepöbelt. betrunkenes pack   zurück ärgern macht ja auch irgendwie spaß.
schönes we und laßt euch nicht nerven 
matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (1. Mai 2008)

boah - ist bestimmt nur mit dem raketenwerfer und panzergranaten im wwald aus zu halten.... alle wegsprengen!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Mai 2008)

Jo, viele breite Kiddies im Wald!!! Ein, ich glaube, 17jähriger wollte mein Rad haben ...konnte aber nicht mehr laufen, hehe... sein eingekotzter Kumpel lag im Wald(11 Uhr)... das nenne ich Klassenziel erreicht! 
Ich war nicht so  ! Oder Mami?? 
Haben vom Handball eine Fahrradralley gemacht mal ohne Pulsmesser, Tempomachen, Höhenmeter, Steigungen, Abfahrten, Trails usw.


----------



## waldarbeiterin (2. Mai 2008)

na, ihr hättet straße fahren sollen.   wir sind gestern nach mackensen (verkümmertes dorf am solling  ) und wieder zurück-mit dem trekking rad. schöne tour übern roten berg, wernershöhe, hils und zurück übern ith. sämtliche bollerwagen-kiddies waren sehr freundlich-teilweise vielleicht etwas laut!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Mai 2008)

morgen 3.5. um 14.30 ab Sorsum  ca. 15.00 Bosch über AT, Tosmar und Welfenhöhe  zurück, ca. 40-45 km >1000 hm in 3-4h auf Pädchen. Vielleicht erleb' ichs noch, das meine Standard Wochenend Tour jemand mit fährt. [bald Senior III  ]


----------



## rODAHn (2. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte ja schon Lust.

Auf was für einem Level fährst Du denn?   (Bin noch nicht so super Fit)
Und was für Wege/Trails?
(Fahre nur ein Hardtail...  und die Nachteile haben mir Eisenarsch und Jimi der Bayer am letzten Wochenende doch sehr eindrucksvoll näher gebracht) 

Wie steht es mit den Anderen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Mai 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> morgen 3.5. um 14.30 ab Sorsum  ca. 15.00 Bosch über AT, Tosmar und Welfenhöhe  zurück, ca. 40-45 km >1000 hm in 3-4h auf Pädchen. Vielleicht erleb' ichs noch, das meine Standard Wochenend Tour jemand mit fährt. [bald Senior III  ]




Schade, leider muß ich für Samstag absagen, wir sind im Pokalfinale... daran hatte ich überhaupt nicht mehr gedacht. 
Manchmal überlege ich ob mein Kopf nicht nur dazu da ist, daß es nicht in den Hals regnet !

Sonst wäre ich gern bei Euch mitgefahren... ähm, Sonntag  ?

-> Senior III hat nix zu sagen... mit 30 Lenzen zählt man ja auch schon zu den Senioren   !!?

rODAHn... wieso nicht Fit?? Was um Himmels Willen strebst Du denn noch an???


----------



## rODAHn (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Sonntag bin ich auch mit dabei!  (Soll auch geiles Wetter sein!)
Uhrzeit? Treffpunkt?

Was ich noch anstrebe?   ...Alpenüberquerung!  
...und auch nach der 3. Tosmarauffahrt keine rote Birne bekommen!  

Ich hätte ja auch mal Lust auf eine Harz-Runde...
Wie steht es mit Euch?   Kennt Sich da jemand aus?

Hinkommen wäre kein Problem, bekomme locker zwei Bikes in mein Auto.

...und nehmt es mit dem Alter doch nicht so schwer...  ab nächstem Jahr darf ich auch ganz offiziell auf "Ü-30" Partys gehen.
Und das Leben wird auch Ü-30 weitergehen...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Mai 2008)

level: 1000 hoch und 40+5 weit dauert 3-4 lang 

"Und das Leben wird auch Ü-30 weitergehen" aber hossa


----------



## MasterAss (3. Mai 2008)

Ich bin leider immernoch angeschlagen und muss mich schonen, sorry Guys. Aber Harz können wir auch mal ins Auge fassen, da ich mich da sehr gut auskenne. Der Eisenarsch ist dann definitiv auch dabei, wenn er Zeit hat. Wünsche euch viel Spaß heuer und morgen!


----------



## rODAHn (3. Mai 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> level: 1000 hoch und 40+5 weit dauert 3-4 lang
> 
> "Und das Leben wird auch Ü-30 weitergehen" aber hossa





Sorry Pfädchenfinder,

bei diesem geilen Wetter muss ich jetzt schon los.
Dir trotzdem viel Sapß nachher.

Gruß

rODAHn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (3. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es denn aus mit morgen?

Ich bin für jede Tour zu haben!


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Mai 2008)

was macht ihr Pfingsten ? ich hoffe das uns das gute wetter treu bleibt  ich würde auch nachts fahren


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Mai 2008)

Bei mir evtl nur Samstag, es geht in den URLAUB!!! Auf einen Nightride hätte ich auch mal bock. Eisenarsch, bist Du nicht mal zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Brocken gefahren... soetwas wäre abgefahren...


----------



## rODAHn (6. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte am Montag die geführte "Westharztour" von

http://www.harzaktiv.net/index.htm

machen.

Geht dort auf Preise und Termine (12.05.)
60 Km 1000 Hm

Hat noch wer Lust?

...am Samstag hätte ich auch Lust auf eine Tour...

Fernsehturm?


----------



## waldarbeiterin (6. Mai 2008)

tach auch!
bei mir siehts schlecht aus. samstag wieder sauna und sonntag oder montag gehts los in den urlaub! rückkehr ungewiss, je nach lust und laune und ausdauer...
euch viel spaß beim biken!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Mai 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Montag die geführte "Westharztour" von
> 
> http://www.harzaktiv.net/index.htm
> 
> ...



Hi, Samstag eine nicht zu anspruchsvolle Runde wäre für mich okay, Montag 2 Uhr in der morgendlichen Frühe verabschiede mich in die Dolomiten.


----------



## eisenarsch (8. Mai 2008)

ich bin montag mit 2 freunden gegen 10.30 uhr am söhrer forsthaus.kommt noch wer mit ?


----------



## MasterAss (8. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin erst vom 21.5 - 25.5 wieder in HI.
Aber da bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit!

Ach ja, Matze, sag mir doch mal bitte, wie du deine Helmkamera am Helm befestigt hast.. Will mir nämlich die gleiche kaufen!


----------



## rODAHn (8. Mai 2008)

sollte meine Harztour nichts werden,wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (9. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es jetzt mit Samstag (morgen) aus?
...ich würde gerne gegen 11.00 Uhr los "düsen".

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## feliixx_g (12. Mai 2008)

oh leute, wasn wetter, is das geil, oda was? bin jetzt seit ner woche jeden verdammten tag draussen in der stadt, am oster- oder galgenberg unterwegs und kann nicht genug kriegen... wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben... jetzt geh ich wieder raus!

cheers felix


----------



## rODAHn (12. Mai 2008)

so geht es mir auch...
Ich war heute im Harz, 60Km / 1000 Hm.  

War der Hammer bei dem Wetter


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Mai 2008)

leider wollte ja keiner mit   wir 3 freaks sind den tosmar rauf und runter ,dann über den griesberg und haben in badze ein eis gegessen.es waren ca.35km und wenn mein tacho nicht schwindelt haben wir um die 1200 hm überwältigt    viel spaß noch


----------



## rODAHn (15. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,

wie sieht es mit dem kommenden Samstag aus? (17.5.)

Ich würde mich freuen.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## MasterAss (16. Mai 2008)

So, ab Montag bin ich eine Woche zu Hause.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall viel Biken, Vorschläge sind willkommen. HArz werde ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> So, ab Montag bin ich eine Woche zu Hause.
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall viel Biken, Vorschläge sind willkommen. HArz werde ich auf jeden Fall!



Moin Master, 
wie schaut es in der Woche aus?? Habe Urlaub und somit steht dem geradel (auch eine längere Tour) nix im Wege


----------



## average.stalker (18. Mai 2008)

wie wars in den dolomiten?

gardasee war mega gut!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Mai 2008)

Hey Stalker,
war Super, nur verdammt ruhig...(die Ruhe vor der Dolomiti Superbike) wenn man alleine fährt ist das allerdings seeehr ruhig, aber auch förderlich wenn man das System abschalten, löschen und neu starten möchte.
Die Touren, Landschaften und Leute sind super, vor allem die Leute... irgendwie ein Völkchen für sich. 
In jedem Falle sehr zu empfehlen, werde nxt Jahr oder evtl. im August nochmal hin, hoffentlich mit 2/3 Leuten.
Am Lago war sicher die Hölle los, war da nicht so eine Bike Week????
Hoffentlich war Eure Rückreise reibungslos, hatte leichte Probleme am Brenner.


----------



## average.stalker (19. Mai 2008)

als wir ankamen war gerade noch 2 tage bikefestival in riva, da war wirklich die hölle los, war aber cool, hab ein neues schaltwerk auf der messe gekauft 
danach wurde es immer weniger, klar ponale-straße war wie ne autobahn, so voll  
aber am lago ist es ja im "hinterland", in der im sarca-tal und abseit von riva un torbole auch eher ruhig, da sieht man ja auch keine biker mehr..
war auf jeden fall super, gutes wetter gehabt, paar nette touren, eine die scheiss war

rückfahrt... naja. schon die letzte maut station in italien war total voll. brenner auch. bei münchen stau und umleitung. aber der a7 gings dann.
980km ziehen sich hin....


----------



## MasterAss (19. Mai 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Moin Master,
> wie schaut es in der Woche aus?? Habe Urlaub und somit steht dem geradel (auch eine längere Tour) nix im Wege



Evtl. Donnerstag? Ich weiß es aber noch nicht. Morgen früh fahre ich in den Deister und Mittwoch evtl. in den Harz!

Samstag geht es in den Bikepark Hahnenklee...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Mai 2008)

den Harz hatte ich für Mi/ Do eingeplant, schaue mir gerade einige Runden an... wollte in Seesen starten und dann mal sehen... Freitag radel ich eine lockere GA-irgendwas zum Steinhuder Meer, zum grillen


----------



## average.stalker (20. Mai 2008)

hey jimmi....
auf dich habe ich evtl noch ein attentat vor 
nachdem mich am Gardasee diese roadbook-lesende schnitzeljagt (trotz Moser-Guide) mal wieder angenervt hat.. teilweise mehr gelesen und gerätselt als gefahren...
hab ich mir doch glatt überlegt, vielleicht brauchst du auch mal ein navi. ich bin ja grundsätzlich für technik-spielereien immer zu begeistern 

kannst du mir mal nen "grundkurs garmin" verpassen? wie man damit routen nachfährt oder sich auch selber zusammestellt?
das wäre super... vielleicht ist das ja was für mich.
vor allem fürn harz, wo ich mich auch nur so mittel bis gar nicht auskenne..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Mai 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> hey jimmi....
> auf dich habe ich evtl noch ein attentat vor
> nachdem mich am Gardasee diese roadbook-lesende schnitzeljagt (trotz Moser-Guide) mal wieder angenervt hat.. teilweise mehr gelesen und gerätselt als gefahren...
> hab ich mir doch glatt überlegt, vielleicht brauchst du auch mal ein navi. ich bin ja grundsätzlich für technik-spielereien immer zu begeistern
> ...




Kein Thema, meld Dich wenn Du Zeit hast... ich bin die nxt. 2 Wochen noch relativ schmerzfrei da ich mitten im stressigen Urlaub stecke 
Hatte heute mal oberflächlich nach Harztouren gesurft... 

Mir hat der Navi in den Dolomiten sehr weitergeholfen, habe einige Touren runtergeladen welche ich nachgefahren bin, Abstecher oder Routenänderungen konnte ich je nach Lust und Laune einschieben.
Eine selbst erstellte Tour habe ich nicht mitgenommen da ich die Ecke nicht kannte (nein keine Faulheit!)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=173 
auch ab und zu ganz interessant


----------



## average.stalker (20. Mai 2008)

ja - durch das forum forste ich mich auch mal durch.
etwas "in der hand haben" und selber mal drücken uns sehen wie es funktioniert ist immer besser! 

also danke fürs angebot- ich komm drauf zurück!


----------



## MasterAss (21. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es Samstag mit ner großen Tour aus Leute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (21. Mai 2008)

hab bock aber keine zeit... wie wäre es mit freitag vormittag?
ich weiss, beknackte zeit, aber ich kann so bis 12h, dann das wochenende nciht mehr... :-(


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Mai 2008)

...*******, dieses WoEnd bin ich wech

******* -> wow, Jugendschutz??? Dachte man spricht mal deutsch?!


----------



## average.stalker (22. Mai 2008)

big brother is watching us 
zensur ist überall!


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Mai 2008)

ich kann erst nächstes we.dann würde ich gern im harz km sammeln   von ilsenburg aus den brocken hoch usw.


----------



## HITOMI (24. Mai 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich kann erst nächstes we.dann würde ich gern im harz km sammeln   von ilsenburg aus den brocken hoch usw.



wie viele km / hm sollen es denn ungefähr werden?


----------



## Holzbein (24. Mai 2008)

Fährt Sonntag jemand den Marathon mit?: http://mountainbike.harz.de/event2008/programm.html#programm

Ich bin noch am überlegen, Wetter ist ja prima.....


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Mai 2008)

ja, die 78km
mit 6-8 von der DAV MTB Gruppe.  
ca 7.30 ab Sorsum 1 Platz noch frei


----------



## Holzbein (24. Mai 2008)

Und wo? Sooo klein ist Sorsum auch nicht....


----------



## MasterAss (24. Mai 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich kann erst nächstes we.dann würde ich gern im harz km sammeln   von ilsenburg aus den brocken hoch usw.



Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich evtl. auch dabei. Auf die Strecke kommt es natürlich drauf an. Nur bergauf ist kakke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (25. Mai 2008)

nur bergauf ist auch schwierig, oder willst du den bus nach unten nehmen?  

schon klar was du meinst... es gibt so viele geile trails im harz, ich kenne leider auch zu wenige


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Mai 2008)

kennt ihr den wanderweg E9 ? der hat es in sich   streckenlänge ? egal ,je nach dem  meine helmkamera kommt dann endlich wieder zum einsatz.


----------



## HITOMI (26. Mai 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> kennt ihr den wanderweg E9 ? der hat es in sich   streckenlänge ? egal ,je nach dem  meine helmkamera kommt dann endlich wieder zum einsatz.



Nee, keine Ahnung. Das Internet sagt Harzer-Hexen-Stieg (Goehteweg und so). Von wo bis wo ist das denn?

Den Goehteweg sind wir, zumindest den ersten Teil davon, schon gefahren, als wir zum Molkenhaus runter sind.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,
na und, wie war der Renn-Event im Harz? Das Wetter hat ja auf jeden Fall mitgespielt; imho ideale Bedingungen!
Leider viel zu spät davon erfahren! 
Ein bischen früh (meine Vorbereitung läuft erst seit 8 Wochen), bereite mich auf einen Marathon (Frammersbach) Ende Juni vor! Aber wieso in die Ferne schweifen: Gibt es diese Saison noch ein Tages-Rennen im Harz?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! LG,  Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Mai 2008)

es gibt von dem weg 2 varianten ,eine davon ist etwas anstrengender.irgendwann kommt man leider auf die beknackte panzerstrasse   fährt man den E9 vom brocken runter ,dann ist der spaß nach 15 min vorbei.ich bin natürlich für andere vorschläge offen.die sonnenklippen sind immer eine reise in den harz wert  wäre doch klasse wenn wir ne tour mit mehreren leuten zustande bekommen würden.
ich fahre den marathon in willingen mit ,das wird sicher wieder ganz nett


----------



## average.stalker (26. Mai 2008)

ich fahre auch nach willingen - um das downhill rennen zu gucken.
Marathon mitfahren! igitt igitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Mai 2008)

Wann wollt Ihr denn in den Harz ??? Sa. oder So ???
Um das mit den Worten von Dieter Hallervorden (in Didi der Doppelgänger 1984) auszudrücken: "...ich brauche mehr Details..."

Am WoEnd bin ich mit meinem Stumpi an das Steinhuder Meer (von Salze aus) geradelt 88Km in 3Std. 45 Min. ist das gut? Habe leider zu wenig Erfahrung was die Distanz angeht... Waren nur Feldwege und Straßen ohne richtigen Berg.


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Mai 2008)

ist ja witzig ,ich war samstag auch da  






[/URL][/IMG]
mir ist es egal wann es in den harz geht ,ich kann immer


----------



## MasterAss (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss leider für das kommende Wochenende absagen, ich komme doch nicht runter.

Ich war am Samstag im Bikepark Hahnenklee im Harz










Das war geil! Aber mit nem Stumpi oder Hardtail isses eher nix (leider)...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Mai 2008)

@ GKR 
schönes Rennen, schnell wie nie, ist auch kein Wunder bei Windschattenfahren auf alten Bahnstrecken. 
Der Pfädchen/Technik Anteil lag bei vielleicht 20-25%,
könnte wie immer bei MA wesentlich höher sein, naja wohl wegen Massentauglichkeit. Bergabschieben ist halt schlecht fürs Ego.
weitere Rennen unter www.harzer-mtb-cup.de
dabei dürfte Schierke die GR begeistern und die RR abschrecken.


----------



## faustus77 (26. Mai 2008)

@average.stalker 

ich beobachte dieses forum schon einige Zeit habe letztes Jahr in Willingen Blut geleckt,aber auf Grund meiner Arbeitszeiten und einiger Anderer Hobby´s nicht so viel Zeit zum fahren,wenn mal abend´s ne kleine Runde oder Sonntags mal spontan in Bikepark!
Jetzt wo ich gelesen haben das in Willingen wieder Downhill ist versuche ich morgen gleich für das WE frei zubekommen ab Do!Und wollte dann auch runter!Vielleicht kann man ja zusammen fahren oder sich da irgendwo treffen,kenne sonst keine Biker(zumindest nicht ohne Motor;-)) kannst dich ja mal melden und natürlich auch jeder andere der Interesse hat!!
So schönen abend noch


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Mai 2008)

das mit nem zimmer könnte knapp werden ,guck dir das mal an.vielleicht haben die noch was frei ? viel spaß und viel erfolg bei der suche


----------



## average.stalker (27. Mai 2008)

hey faustus:
wir sind auf jeden fall aber auch nur einen tag in willingen.
lohnt sich mit sicherheit auch mehrere tage - haben nnur leider keine zeit.
sind ja noch drei wochen hin, können ja noch mal guckenob man da was organisieren kann!

meine bessere hälfte und ich (und ein bekannter) hätten sonntag auch verstärkte lust auf harz und die trails um den sonnenberg herum (märchenweg??)
leider soll das wetter eher schlecht werden - und wir sind doch schönwetterbiker 
wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Mai 2008)

ist mir recht ,ich würde auch noch einen kumpel mitbringen


----------



## faustus77 (27. Mai 2008)

VW sei Dank ich brauche kein Zimmer nur ein kleines Plätzchen zum hinstellen und frei habe ich auch bekommenwerde mich dann also Do Vormittag auf den Weg machen!Also wer Lust auf ne Karavane nach Willingen hat........


----------



## average.stalker (27. Mai 2008)

haste nen bulli?
geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faustus77 (27. Mai 2008)

Jepp!******* teuer aber richtig geile sache!
und grad hab ich mir aus dem Bikemarkt nen DH Bike geschossen hole ich morgen ab dann kann´s endlich richtig losgehen!


----------



## average.stalker (28. Mai 2008)

ha - wie geil!
gratuliere!

was gabs für eins?


----------



## tobone (28. Mai 2008)

Hi!
Wollte mich auchh mal wieder melden. Hab zwar nichts zu Willingen zu sagen obwohl das auch seht cool sein muß.
War heute im Harz in Ilsenburg. Bin teils eine ausgeschilderte Tour(die ich schon kannte) gefahren, teils habe ich mir die Wege selbst gesucht. Ist echt ne schöne Gegend. Kennt ihr euch da aus? Z.B. den Heinrich Heine Weg.
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## faustus77 (28. Mai 2008)

Bergamont Big Air ein bischen Umgebaut wie auf dem Bild nur ne andere Gabel und VR


Steuersatz: Cane Creek (neu)
Vorbau: Fun
Bremsen: VR Hayes nine 180er scheibe, HR Julie 203er scheibe.
Nabe: VR Schimano ?mm, HR 12mm Steckachse.
Felgen: HR Sun Doubletrack 26er, VR Excalibur DH.
Kurbel: Truvativ.
Inenlager: Truvativ
Kettenführung: Roox
Kettenblatt: 32 Z
Kette: Point Kette 1/2 x 1/8 BMX Trial
Schalltwerk: XT
Reifen: HR Nokian 2,6 VR Schwalbe space 2,35
Pedalen: GT
Sattel: 2 Danger

Das mit der Kette und schalltung ist eigenbau, und das ist so alles ok.
Habe das nur kemacht weil es länger hällllllt, 1300 Kg hällt die Kette aus, und 5 gänge hat man das reicht,( das hat kein anderer super geil).


----------



## average.stalker (29. Mai 2008)

jawoll - gratuliere!
aber die Pike kommt da noch raus, oder? die ist ja ein bischen kurz..


----------



## eisenarsch (29. Mai 2008)

hey faustus ,dann sehen wir dich bald die berge hochschieben  
nettes bike


----------



## rODAHn (29. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts bei Euch die nächsten Tage mit einer Tour aus?
Freitag oder Samstag hätte ich Zeit und Lust.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## faustus77 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
@average.stalker die ist schon draußen,und eine Marzocchi ZRYXRZY PRO drin  nein keine Ahnung wie die heist!ist aber auch nicht länger jetzt muß ich aber erstmal n bischen sparen!

@rODAHn hätte auch Lust und Zeit aber nur am Freitag
würde dann auch mein Giant nehmen damit ich nicht Bergauf schieben mußoder vielleicht doch lieber nicht dann kann ich bei wahrscheinlich fehlender Kondition das Absteigen auf´s Bike schieben


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Mai 2008)

wann wollt Ihr denn heute los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (30. Mai 2008)

heute kann ich nciht?
gibt es noch meinungen zu sonntag?


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Mai 2008)

ich muß nur wissen wann und wo   hoffentlich geraten wir nicht in ein gewitter


----------



## rODAHn (30. Mai 2008)

Ist mir egal...  gegen 16.00 Uhr Söhrer Forsthaus?
...oder ist Euch das zu früh?


----------



## MasterAss (30. Mai 2008)

Ihr fahrt immernur wenn ich nicht da bin!!


----------



## faustus77 (30. Mai 2008)

reicht 16:30 am Söhrer Forsthaus? das schaffe ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## rODAHn (30. Mai 2008)

Klaro...   Ich habe heute eh frei.

Wie wäre es mit: Tosmar - Trail nach Diekholzen - Hi. Aussichtsturm - Bosch - und dann mal weitersehen?
(Bei dieser Hitze fließen wir sowieso weg...)

Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?
...wir können auch gerne etwas später losfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (30. Mai 2008)

Hat einer von Euch Lust am Sonntag mit in den Harz zu kommen?
...ich wollte von Ilsenburg auf den Brocken.

Treffpunkt wäre 9.30 in Ilsenburg auf dem Pp.
Einen Platz (Samt Bike) hätte ich in meinem Auto noch frei...


----------



## waldarbeiterin (30. Mai 2008)

hi leute!
ich hab morgen und sonntag zeit und werd auf jeden fall mal ne runde drehn. kommt jemand von euch mit???


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Mai 2008)

ich bin sonntag im harz und kann leider nicht mit dir biken   hättest du vielleicht interesse ? habe nen dachgepäckträger.
@ average.stalker .was ist denn nu ? wann und wo ?


----------



## waldarbeiterin (30. Mai 2008)

och nee, nen ganzen tag harz bei der hitze, lass ma. ich fahr lieber hier 2 stündchen und dann is auch gut. 
aber danke für's angebot.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Mai 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ist mir egal...  gegen 16.00 Uhr Söhrer Forsthaus?
> ...oder ist Euch das zu früh?



Hey rODAHn & Faustus... hoffe Eure Runde war gut... Wildgatter muß man momentan mit dem Buschmesser durch... 
tschuldigung das ich mich gedrückt habe (nxt mal schicke ich einfach mal meine Handy-Nr per PN zwecks Absprache), meine Tour ging zu einer Modenschau meiner kleinen Nichte und danach direkt ins Chapeau (dehydration vorbeugen und so )
...und da bin ich versackt 

Hi Waldarbeiterin, eine kleine Runde am Sonntag wäre evtl. okay... wenn es mir nicht zu sagenhaft geht (Mannschafts-Abschlußfete vom Handball)bin ich mit von der Partie.


----------



## rODAHn (31. Mai 2008)

@ Jimi,

der Trail am Wildgatter war wirklich sehr "zugewuchert" ...hat aber dennoch spaß gemacht! 
...und die lange (Trail) Abfahrt vom Tosmar richtung Diekholzen ist einfach der Hammer!

@ Faustus 77

...hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich gut erholt...

@ Eisenarsch

Da ich morgen auch im Harz bin, könnte man das evtl verbinden?
...welche Tour hattest Du denn vor?  ...und wann?

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## rODAHn (31. Mai 2008)

Wo sind eigentlich die zwei Jungs, die ich gestern (30.5.) am Hi. Aussichtsturm getroffen habe? (Radon Bike, Merida Multivan Trikot)
...falls Ihr das hier lest, einfach mal "Piep" sagen, dann machen wir ne Tour zusammen...

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## waldarbeiterin (31. Mai 2008)

@jimi: 
wenn du morgen mit kommst, schreib mal kurz, ich schau nochmal ins forum bevor ich losfahre. wird bei mir auch erst was am nachmittag, bin eher nen langschläfer.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Mai 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> @jimi:
> wenn du morgen mit kommst, schreib mal kurz, ich schau nochmal ins forum bevor ich losfahre. wird bei mir auch erst was am nachmittag, bin eher nen langschläfer.



Ist gebongt, ich melde mich


----------



## average.stalker (31. Mai 2008)

ich glaub das wird morgen doch nix mit mir/ uns  - euch trotzdem viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2008)

tschuldigung...Waldarbeiterin, bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und der Leistungsgedanke verfliegt gerade!
morgen (heute) wird nix!


----------



## Ghost-ff (1. Juni 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die zwei Jungs, die ich gestern (30.5.) am Hi. Aussichtsturm getroffen habe? (Radon Bike, Merida Multivan Trikot)
> ...falls Ihr das hier lest, einfach mal "Piep" sagen, dann machen wir ne Tour zusammen...
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Piep ... hi ja da bin ich 
ich werde heute mal wieder übern Grießberg turm und dann tosmar fahren aber ihr seit ja im Harz ... 
hat irgendjemand lust mit zum MTB Marathon nach Biesenrode zu kommen 15.06.08??? das ist im Harz Infos--  ( www.mtb-biesenrode.de )ich hätte auch noch mind. 1 Platz frei meldet euch einfach mal wenn jemand mit möchte


----------



## rODAHn (1. Juni 2008)

hi ghost-ff,
den Harz habe ich heute morgen abgesagt...
um 7 Uhr war der Himmel noch total bedeckt.
...und bei Gewitter auf dem Brocken stehen, Brauche ich nun wirklich nicht.
wann wolltest du denn heute los?


----------



## Manic_Harzer (1. Juni 2008)

Moin rOHDAn!

Ich bin der von Freitag aus dem Hildesheimer Wald der mitt Ghost ff gefahren ist.

Die Abfahrt, die du unss gezeigt hast, war schon nicht schlechtt, aber wo ihr hochgefahren seid wäre sicher auch ganz geil gewesen.

Können uns gerne mal irgendwann treffen und ne schöne Runde zusammen drehen.

Gruß aus Lamspringe
Sören


----------



## rODAHn (1. Juni 2008)

Also ich hätte ja jetzt noch Lust auf eine kleine Spontane Runde rund um Badze...  noch jemand?


----------



## waldarbeiterin (1. Juni 2008)

wann soll's denn losgehen?


----------



## MTB-Sascha (1. Juni 2008)

Ghost-ff schrieb:


> Piep ... hi ja da bin ich
> ich werde heute mal wieder übern Grießberg turm und dann tosmar fahren aber ihr seit ja im Harz ...
> hat irgendjemand lust mit zum MTB Marathon nach Biesenrode zu kommen 15.06.08??? das ist im Harz Infos--  ( www.mtb-biesenrode.de )ich hätte auch noch mind. 1 Platz frei meldet euch einfach mal wenn jemand mit möchte



Ich wollte da eigentlich auch hin, aber es ist ziemlich weit weg.
Welche Länge willste denn fahren?


----------



## rODAHn (1. Juni 2008)

@ Waldarbeitein

...sorry, ich war schon weg.
Aber bei der Hitze war das heute auch echt kein Spaß!


----------



## average.stalker (1. Juni 2008)

meine nicht-biken-ausrede für heute war im übrigen das fuder Heu, das ich mit meinem schwiegervater bei geschätzen 50°C in der scheune abgeladen habe  :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (1. Juni 2008)

*Hi alle zusammen nach meinem Bandscheibenvorfall durfte ich nun seid 3 Wochen wieder Biken also dachte ich mir bei diesen schönen Wetter eine Runde auf dem Kamm über Wildgatter und wieder zurück nach Nordstemmen einen Kollegen konnte ich auch Begeistern der seid längerer Zeit nicht gefahren ist.

Nun wir trafen einige Biker auf dem Kamm unter anderem auch eine Frau die freundlich grüßte Waldarbeiterin warst Du das ? 
Nun kammen wir zum Wildgatter wir fuhren unten rein wo eigentlich nur für Fussgänger erlaubt ist aber ich hatte keine Lust die Straße hoch zufahren.

Wer sich auskennt kennt bestimmt die Bank die rechts steht !
Nun auf dieser Bank saß ein Junger Mann was nicht ungewöhnlich ist aber als ich sah das er keine Hosen anhatte und seine Freundin ihren Kopf aus seinem ..... hob und uns ziemlich blöde ansah mußte ich schon lachen die gute hatte anscheinen alle Hand bzw dem Mund voll zutun lol.
Unglaublich was man so alles erlebt oder ???*


----------



## faustus77 (1. Juni 2008)

@ rODAHn

grüße......ja mir geht´s gut kein Muskelkater also kann´s nicht so schlimm gewesen sein war dann gestern noch 10 km joggen mit dem Hund und abend´s im snowdome zum Junggesellenabschied.....
jetzt bräuchte ich eigendlich erstmal Wochenende
ach ja habe mal mein Tretlager auseinnander gebaut nicht dreckig sondern Schrott genau wie die Radlager und die Kette suche mir jetzt mal die Teile raus hoffe das es nicht so teuer wird!

bis denne


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2008)

...ich brauche doch keine Ausrede!...nachdem ich 3 Stunden geschlafen habe bin ich mit meinem Bruder sage und schreibe eine flowige Abfahrt im Maiental gefahren.
Und bei einem Weizen kam dann doch noch eine wirklich feines Cube "Sting" in den Biergarten geschneit...   WAS FÜR EIN TAG!


----------



## Fisch0r (1. Juni 2008)

Nächstes mal bitte klingeln, meine Freundin hätte sich fast verschluckt  

Ne, Spass bei Seite, man merkt überall das Paarungszeit ist und die Säfte wieder fliessen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> *.
> 
> Wer sich auskennt kennt bestimmt die Bank die rechts steht !
> Nun auf dieser Bank saß ein Junger Mann was nicht ungewöhnlich ist aber als ich sah das er keine Hosen anhatte und seine Freundin ihren Kopf aus seinem ..... hob und uns ziemlich blöde ansah mußte ich schon lachen die gute hatte anscheinen alle Hand bzw dem Mund voll zutun lol.
> Unglaublich was man so alles erlebt oder ???*



....       !!!!


----------



## waldarbeiterin (1. Juni 2008)

@ Yam: welchen kamm meinst du? hildesheimer wald? da war ich heute nachmittag/abend unterwegs, habe aber nur einen einzelnen biker getroffen auf der abfahrt zur JHB/sorsumer wald. muss wohl ne andere frau gewesen sein-ich dachte schon es gibt hier keine bikerinnen. nächstes mal anquatschen und zum mitfahren animieren!   am wildgatter war ich gestern, habe aber keinen getroffen unterwegs.

@ average.stalker und HITOMI: na, habt ihr noch ne schöne runde gedreht?  wir sind direkt über marienrode/wildgatter/berghölzchen nach hause. 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (1. Juni 2008)

@ waldarbeiterin: wir sind nur bis zum turm hoch und dann gleich wieder runter, der trail ist halt auch zu schön, über neuhof nach moritzberg und wieder ab nach hause in die city.
berghoch geht mit unseren "treckern" übrigens auch - nur langsamer  
eisenarsch und j-d-b musste das schon miterleben (vielleicht ists auch einfach nur fehlende kondition  heheh)

vielleicht kriegen wir ja echt mal ne große alle-hildesheimer-tour hin, wär ja nett!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Mensch das wäre was... allerdings auch eine "Meisterarbeit" in Sachen Terminfindung (alle unter einen Hut bekommen)!!
> Das Paradebeispiel bin heute leider ich selbst gewesen


----------



## average.stalker (1. Juni 2008)

wir können ja schon mal damit anfangen, dass wir und über das Jahr, in dem das stattfinden soll, einigen - da findet man vielleicht nen konsens!


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Juni 2008)

ich war heute im harz   ihr habt schön was verpasst.bin von ilsenburg aus den 9E in richtung brocken gefahren.dann irgenwo abgebogen an der verdeckten ilse entlang.ab zum brocken ,sicht wie so oft ,200m.dann den "leeren" gotheweg hinunter.torfhaus ,salzstieg ,eckerstausee und zurück nach ilsenburg.ich lade gerade filme hoch  
bin denne iht trantüten


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wir können ja schon mal damit anfangen, dass wir und über das Jahr, in dem das stattfinden soll, einigen - da findet man vielleicht nen konsens!



Mai 2010 
...tschuldigung


----------



## rODAHn (1. Juni 2008)

passt mir nicht


----------



## HITOMI (1. Juni 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> ich dachte schon es gibt hier keine bikerinnen.



doch, hier  
vielleicht sieht man sich ja wirklich mal wieder. wäre doch super.


----------



## tobone (2. Juni 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich war heute im harz   ihr habt schön was verpasst.bin von ilsenburg aus den 9E in richtung brocken gefahren.dann irgenwo abgebogen an der verdeckten ilse entlang.ab zum brocken ,sicht wie so oft ,200m.dann den "leeren" gotheweg hinunter.torfhaus ,salzstieg ,eckerstausee und zurück nach ilsenburg.ich lade gerade filme hoch
> bin denne iht trantüten



Nette Tour. Fahre auch ab und zu nach Ilsenburg. Goetheweg kenne ich nur aus dem Winter zu Fuß, ist aber sehr schön. Heinrich heine weg ist auch sehr cool vor allen bergab.
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Ghost-ff (2. Juni 2008)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> Ich wollte da eigentlich auch hin, aber es ist ziemlich weit weg.
> Welche Länge willste denn fahren?





Hi also ich wollte wenn die kleine runde fahren ... und dahin fahren ist auch kein Problem ich habe ein großes Auto (den Caddy Life) mit Erdgas also wenn du magst kannst du mit kein problem


----------



## Krischan84 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr Hildesheimer & Umgebung ,

ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auf mein neues Mountainbike steigen und den Hildesheimer Wald erkunden. Muss mich aber erstmal eingewöhnen und den Umgang mit den Klicki's trainieren ^^.

Gibt ja doch viele in Hildesheim, die laut diesem Thread unterwegs sind. Ich würde mich sonst in den nächsten Wochen gerne mal anschliessen.

gruß hc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch0r (4. Juni 2008)

Hi,

wenn ich in ca. 6 Wochen mein Bike ENDLICH unterm Hintern hab können wir gerne mal ne Runde drehen. Bin zwar sehr oft im Hildesheimer Wald unterwegs aber nur zu Fuss. Aus der Fahrradperspektive wirds für mich dann auf jeden Fall auch Neuland sein


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Juni 2008)

habt ihr schon vom bikefliegen gehört ? ich werde mir das auf jeden fall angucken ,gibt sicher tolle stürze   ab nach braunlage


----------



## MasterAss (4. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht es Sa oder So mit ner großen Runde aus?


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Juni 2008)

ich bin samstag mit meiner kleinen im harz.wir wollen von wernigerode nach goslar radeln   sonntag kann ich leider auch nicht


----------



## MasterAss (4. Juni 2008)

Es war klar, immer wenn ich zu Hause bin! 
Dann geh ich halt in Deister


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Es war klar, immer wenn ich zu Hause bin!
> Dann geh ich halt in Deister



Samstag bin ich dabei, auch zu einer großen Runde, habe 3 Kleinigkeiten im Maiental für mich entdeckt, die wollte ich einbeziehen. Deister ist saugeil... nur auf die Fahrt habe ich dieses WoEnd keinen Bock (abend´s Thekendienst am Handballnest )
Falls Du im Lande bleibst sag´ bescheid.


----------



## waldarbeiterin (5. Juni 2008)

samstag hab ich auch zeit. sagt bescheid wann und wo.


----------



## Krischan84 (5. Juni 2008)

Wieviel KM ist denn so eine "große" Tour? Und wie sehen die Durchschnitts km/h aus? Würde das gerne wissen um abschätzen zu können ob ich bei sowas mithalten kann


----------



## MasterAss (5. Juni 2008)

KM würd ich mich nicht festlegen, fahren schließlich im Wald. Ich bin einer der fährt eh nur bergauf um bergab zu kommen 

Stundenmäßig irgendwas um die 3 Std. mit vielen Trails. Durchschnitt würd ich auf 11-14kmh schätzen. Wir sind ja nicht auf der Hatz.

Steht aber noch nicht ganz fest mit Samstag. Mir wäre Sonntag um ehrlich zu sein lieber.

Matze, kannste da nix machen am Sonntag??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (5. Juni 2008)

...schade, ich hätte auch echt Lust...
Leider muss ich meine Schwiegererltern (in Spee) besuchen.

Wie sieht es denn mit einer größeren Runde (Was die Teilnehmer betrifft) am 14. oder 15. aus?

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Juni 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> samstag hab ich auch zeit. sagt bescheid wann und wo.



Samstag 12 Uhr? Bin da relativ flexibel...nur nicht zuuu früh, immerhin ist Altstadtfest. Treffen am Söhrer Forsthaus/ Maiental/ Lechstedt-Brockenblick???

@Krischan84 nur keine falsche Scheu


----------



## average.stalker (5. Juni 2008)

wo genau ist eigentlich dieses ominöse maiental?


----------



## waldarbeiterin (5. Juni 2008)

@ jimi: 13h wär mir lieber. eh ich zum forsthaus gegondelt bin, dauert ja auch ne weile.  
maiental? kann man das essen?   kenn ich nicht, is aber ok, lern ich mal ne neue strecke/gegend kennen!  
ok, also samstag, 13h am söhrer forsthaus?!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Juni 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wo genau ist eigentlich dieses ominöse maiental?



...ähm, kurz hinter Salze aus HI kommend rechts... die Beschreibung war nicht sonderlich oder? 

Wartet mal...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Juni 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> @ jimi: 13h wär mir lieber. eh ich zum forsthaus gegondelt bin, dauert ja auch ne weile.
> maiental? kann man das essen?   kenn ich nicht, is aber ok, lern ich mal ne neue strecke/gegend kennen!
> ok, also samstag, 13h am söhrer forsthaus?!




13 Uhr Söhrer Forsthaus ist okay für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (5. Juni 2008)

aaaah - da isses!
isch libbe google earth 

ist aber weit wech von hi-heim


----------



## MasterAss (5. Juni 2008)

mal sehen ob ich sa 13h schaffe. 50/50


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Juni 2008)

neee...nicht wenn man durch den Wald fährt...15-20 Min. vom Forsthaus. Der Hildesheimer Wald ist klein!


----------



## rODAHn (6. Juni 2008)

evtl. schaffe ich das auch noch...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Juni 2008)

kann sein dass ich 5 Minuten Später komme!!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
ich schaue auch vorbei: Dann kann ich mich mal vorstellen;-)
LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (7. Juni 2008)

wären wir man mit euch mitgekommen.
wir haben uns heute morgen spontan für ne runde im harz, eine tour aus der mtb-arena, entschieden.
die hatte 32 km und bei km 15, am weitestens entfernt vom auto, hat es sowas von fies angefangen zu schütten, gewitter und hagel (!!), ging gar nicht.
uns hat jemand in seinem auto aufgenommen (da war gerade so ne gaststätte, die aber zu hatte....)
halbe stunde gewartet, dann weiter, bis zu unteren innerste, da was gegeseen und dann nach bad grund zurück.
pitsch nass, dreckig.... so ein mist.

und die mtb-arena beschreibungen und beschilderungen sind schlecht wie meine laune durch eben jene wurde... geht gar nicht...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
das ist natürlich Pech; wir sind auch etwas naß geworden!
War aber kein Problem: ich mußte mich auf die super trails konzentrieren!
Ich kannte keinen, jetzt ja! Ob ich sie ohne das perfekte routing von Jimi-der Bayer nochmal wiederfinde ist eine andere Geschichte....
Hat auf jeden Fall riesig Spaß gemacht: ca. 2,5 Std. Tour & 850 hm!
Also vielen Dank an @Jimi-der-Bayer (viel Spaß noch beim Zapfen) und an @waldarbeiterin für die freundliche Aufnahme! Bis zum nächsten Mal!
LG, Günther


----------



## ChristopherB (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hildesheimer,

klingt wirklich interessant, was man hier so liest.
Ich selbst fahre im Moment nur Rennrad und habe mein "billig" Hardtail vor ein paar Wochen abgegeben, damit ich mir Ende des Jahres etwas solides kaufen kann 
Kann es kaum erwarten, aber dann geht's rund und ich freu mich darauf, mit euch ein paar Runden zu drehen, denn im (Hi-)Wald kenne ich mich gar nicht aus (komme aus Hasede, 5km nördlich von Hi).

Sportliche Grüße, Christopher


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Juni 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> das ist natürlich Pech; wir sind auch etwas naß geworden!
> War aber kein Problem: ich mußte mich auf die super trails konzentrieren!
> Ich kannte keinen, jetzt ja! Ob ich sie ohne das perfekte routing von Jimi-der Bayer nochmal wiederfinde ist eine andere Geschichte....
> ...




hehe... tut mir leid das ich Euch die letzten Meter verlassen musste aber bei mir ging nix mehr, ich hab´ mich die letzten Meter nach Hause gerollt(tja so etwas passiert wenn man dummerweise den Vorabend kein Ende findet! )
Waldarbeiterin und Kette-rechts... hat mir auch mit Kopfschmerzen viel Spaß gemacht... gerne wieder ! In Gesellschaft zu fahren ist schon a bissl besser als alleine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Juni 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> hehe... tut mir leid das ich Euch die letzten Meter verlassen musste aber bei mir ging nix mehr, ich hab´ mich die letzten Meter nach Hause gerollt(tja so etwas passiert wenn man dummerweise den Vorabend kein Ende findet! )
> Waldarbeiterin und Kette-rechts... hat mir auch mit Kopfschmerzen viel Spaß gemacht... gerne wieder ! In Gesellschaft zu fahren ist schon a bissl besser als alleine!



Donnerwetter, wie fährst Du dann erst ohne Kopfschmerzen 
Die Runde können wir gerne nochmal fahren, vielleicht kann ich sie mir dann merken....
Das Bike bekam im Anschluß eine Wäsche; die Klamotten auch: alle hatten es nötig! Es folgt diese Woche noch eine technische Durchsicht plus Aufziehen neuer Reifen und dann gehts Freitag ab nach Willingen 
So long & LG, Günther


----------



## tobone (9. Juni 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wären wir man mit euch mitgekommen.
> wir haben uns heute morgen spontan für ne runde im harz, eine tour aus der mtb-arena, entschieden.
> die hatte 32 km und bei km 15, am weitestens entfernt vom auto, hat es sowas von fies angefangen zu schütten, gewitter und hagel (!!), ging gar nicht.
> uns hat jemand in seinem auto aufgenommen (da war gerade so ne gaststätte, die aber zu hatte....)
> ...



Ich fahre auch manchmal die ausgeschilderten touren. Haben gestern ne Tour in Ilsenburg gefahren. War keine von den ausgeschilderten. Kannste dir ja mal ansehen unter innerste biker.de  Waren teilweise Trails vom feinsten.(hoch zum Brocken, Torfhaus, Eckkerstausee...)ca.100ßhm
Gruß Tobi    (hoffe immernoch, daß ich es dieses Jahr mal schaffe mal mit euch mitzufahren. Irgendwann bestimmt.)


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Juni 2008)

moin moin
willingen rückt näher und ich kann den marathon kaum noch abwarten  
ich war letzten samstag mit meiner kleinen im harz.schön brav auf dem R1






[/URL][/IMG]
wir trafen lustige typen 





[/URL][/IMG]
allerdings ist diese schnitzerei nicht mehr auf der höhe der zeit .in eine hand gehört doch das nervtötende handy mit schlechter musik  
in ilsenburg waren wir natürlich auch  





[/URL][/IMG]
nicht nur ich habe einen nagel im kopp ,das beruhigt mich ein wenig  





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
dann sehen wir uns in Willingen quasi als HI-Tosmar-MTB-Sektion:
ich bin der auf dem MTB, mit Helm und Radsporttrikot 
OK, schick Dir meine handy-Nr. per pn 
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Juni 2008)

hihi und ich bin der depp mit dem trikot


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Juni 2008)

Hai, wenn Du so fährst wie Du aussiehst (Design Original The Beast).....
....ich mach auf understatement und fahr in Gelb 
LG, Günther
....Du hast ein PN:::


----------



## average.stalker (10. Juni 2008)

seid ihr sonntag auch noch in willingen?
vergesst eure regenjacken nicht!

@eisenarsch: bist du auch so schön nass geworden im harz, oder hats nur in Bad Grund geshcüttet?? - also da wo wir waren....

was hat es eigentlich mit diesen R1 und E9 und so auf sich?
sind dass rad- und wanderwege?

welche etwas anspruchsvolleren wege kannst du empfehlen?
findet man die auf ner kompass karte? ich hab die vom westharz...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
bin bis Samstag da, werde ich auch vom Wetter abhängig machen.
Bin aber zuversichtlich! LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Juni 2008)

der R1  ist was ganz gemütliches  
den 9E findest du hier und da.der weg dürfte dir bergab gefallen 
das wetter war super ,kein regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (10. Juni 2008)

9e sieht und liest sich ja echt geil.

und bergab gefällt mir immer!


----------



## ollibolli (10. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
jetzt bin ich auch wieder mit'm Bike unterwegs  
Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres mal wieder eine meiner üblichen Knieoperationen hinter mich bringen müssen  

Mittlerweile klappts schon wieder ganz gut mit Biken, die Kraft für die Fahrt im Wiegetritt fehlt zwar noch, aber wenigsten kann ich an die 50 Km durch den Wald radeln, ohne ohnmächtig runter zu fallen  

Man kann also auch fast ohne irgendwelche Knorpels im Knie radeln  

Vielleicht sehen wir uns demnächst mal wieder im Wald

Gruss von Olli


----------



## MasterAss (10. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin ja auf jeden Fall in Willingen. Matze weiß warum


----------



## Fisch0r (10. Juni 2008)

@eisenarsch: Seh ich da richtig?  Ist in dem Brunnen SCHAUM?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Juni 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> @eisenarsch: Seh ich da richtig?  Ist in dem Brunnen SCHAUM?



oder Schnee ...wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Rennen und allen teilnehmenden Hildesianern Kettenriss und Speichenbruch... oder wie man das nennt??


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Juni 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> @eisenarsch: Seh ich da richtig?  Ist in dem Brunnen SCHAUM?



richtig ,da war ein spaßvogel am werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
bin soeben aus Willingen back; schöner Event und eine schöne Marathon-Strecke (für die kleine Runde mit 51km & 1250hm hat es bei mir gerade so gereicht )! Und das beste: die ganze Zeit hat die Sonne gelacht (bei ehrlichen 10-15 Grad)! Ich hatte keinen Defekt und ich habe keinen Sturz gesehen; sind alle (1627) sehr diszipliniert gefahren, Hut ab 
Das hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht...
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Juni 2008)

bin auch zurück   das rennen war schön anstrengend  
startblock A+B





[/URL][/IMG]
es gab passagen zum schieben  





[/URL][/IMG]
am ende noch das gerät putzen und was futtern gehen  





[/URL][/IMG]
sonst war willingen wie immer


----------



## average.stalker (15. Juni 2008)

geil geil - wie habt ihr abgeschnitten??
irgendwelche hildesheimer aufm podest?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin, 
jo, war schön anstrengend: soooo früh (6.00 raus- 7.30 bzw. 8.00 Start) und soooo frisch (10 Grad) und sooo viel Sonne 
Ich bin 105. auf der "Kleinen Runde Master" geworden; 3 Std. mit kleinem Leistungseinbruch im letzten Drittel (da war die Luft raus)...,
Ergebnisliste siehe unter bike-festival.de, die Cannondale-Bad Salzdetfurther haben vorne mitgemischt und @eisenarsch hatte sogar noch Kraft die digicam zu bedienen 
@eisenarsch: Vielen Dank für die Weck- & Gruß-sms, LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (15. Juni 2008)

gratuliere! ankommen ist alles - ich hab vor euch "kilometerfressern" eh den größten respekt!


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Juni 2008)

bin auf platz 156 gelandet ,2,46h   bin ganz zufrieden ,habe ja nicht dafür trainiert


----------



## MasterAss (15. Juni 2008)

Während ihr Vögel euch um 7.30h auf´m Rad quält war ich schon die Trails auf dem Orenberg morgens ablaufen 
Oben vom Kreuz habe ich dann das bunte Treiben am Start beobachtet


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin, 
@alle die in Willingen gefahren sind, die Fotos sind jetzt online:
http://www.marathon-photos.com/Deutsch/marathon.html
LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin die ganze Woche zu Hause. Wann habt ihr Lust zu fahren? Auch gerne eine große Runde!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dabei 
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Juni 2008)

...komme auch mit. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir relativ gleich.


----------



## footballkirchne (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin heute denn alt-ehrwürdigen Rennsteigweg von Hildesheim nach Winzenburg-Hohe Schanze gefahren. 1000 Höhenmeter, ca. 75 km., zum Teil nur noch Pfade. Habe die Tour mit Gps gefahren. Wer will, dem sende ich die Track-Daten zu.
Master Ass und Eisenarsch, genau das richtige für Euch. Mannshohe Brennesseln und eine roten Arsch dazu   
Belohnt wird man am Ende der Strecke-Historischer Lehrpfad/Hohe Schanze.


----------



## MTB-Sascha (18. Juni 2008)

Sonntag:
http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/clausthal.html


----------



## MasterAss (20. Juni 2008)

So Leute! Morgen, also Samstag, 14h am Söhrer Forsthaus?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
geht auch 13.00 Uhr? Mein Zeitfenster für Samstag hat nach hinten nicht soviel Luft
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Juni 2008)

13 Uhr wäre okay, 14 Uhr passt mir auch... wohin sollte es denn etwa gehen? Schon eine Idee??


----------



## MasterAss (20. Juni 2008)

13h wäre für mich auch okay. Keine Ahnung wo es hingehen soll, ist mir eigentlich egal. Hauptsache Trails. Können gerne Griesberg, Welfenhöhe fahren...

Eisenarsch, was ist mit dir?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin, 
Griesberg&Welfenhöhe&Maiental wären klasse; die Tour von Jimi-der-Bayer zB ist Klasse
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Eisenarsch, was ist mit dir?



kann leider nicht ,bin im harz unterwegs.möchte mir doch das bikefliegen angucken und dann dort ein wenig radeln 
viel spaß euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (20. Juni 2008)

******** Leute, mir fällt grade auf das morgen ja Formel 1 kommt! Das Training will ich unbedingt sehen, d.h. ich würde es frühestens auf 16h schaffen. Sorry!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2008)

Bei mir würde es beim "13 Uhr, Söhrer Forsthaus" bleiben.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Juni 2008)

OK, prima, ich bin dabei;-)
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2008)

Super, bis nachher!


----------



## Betty80 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wow sind hier viele Alfelder und Leutchen aus der Gegend unterwegs.
Wohne seit 1 1/2 Jahren in Föhrste und hab bis jetzt die Gegend noch nicht wirklich erkundet, da ich letztes Jahr mit meinem Iliosakralgelenk Probleme hatte und am Fahren nicht wirklich Spaß hatte.
Außerdem bin ich ne echte Schisserin und muss da unbedingt mal etwas üben in Sachen Geländetauglichkeit.

Bettina


@waldarbeiterin: Sind nicht viele Frauen hier unterwegs, oder??? Wo wohnst du nochmal, hatte mir den Thread hier zwar durchgelen, aber es sind einfach zu viele Infos.


----------



## eisenarsch (22. Juni 2008)

ich war am samstag beim bikefliegen  die haben echt nen knall ,eine skisprungschanze herunter zu fahren  
eigentlich wollte ich ein bild einfügen ,aber das funzt nicht.woran liegt das ?
egal ,in "meine filme" könnt ihr euch die vögel angucken.42 meter sind sie "geflogen" und dann gestürzt  
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (22. Juni 2008)

die sind ja total irre!!

deine videos vom goetheweg sind auch super.
ich sag nur: Guten Tag


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bei mir würde es beim "13 Uhr, Söhrer Forsthaus" bleiben.



@Jimmi und Master Ass
wolltet ihr uns Deisterbiker nicht mal zum Biken nach Hildesheim einladen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @Jimmi und Master Ass
> wolltet ihr uns Deisterbiker nicht mal zum Biken nach Hildesheim einladen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Schappi, liebend gern, wobei ich zu bedenken gebe das die Trailvielfalt die Ihr aus dem Deister gewohnt seid hier evtl. spärlicher ausfällt... vielleicht kommt mir das auch nur so vor...man ist halt irgendwie auf die "Hausrunde" fixiert. 
Aber was für ein Zufall, das Thema "Deister" bzw. "Deister-Regen-Kreisel" fiel gestern nach unserer Tour, wird zu gegebener Zeit bei Sonnenschein nocheinmal nachgefahren
Bezüglich einer Bike-Tour müsste man mal die Köpfe rauchen lassen...


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2008)

Schau mal ins Deisterforum ich bin schon dabei einen schönwetter DK3 in der 2. Augusthälfte zu planen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Deisterforum ich bin schon dabei einen schönwetter DK3 in der 2. Augusthälfte zu planen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



schon gesehen


----------



## waldarbeiterin (22. Juni 2008)

@waldarbeiterin: Sind nicht viele Frauen hier unterwegs, oder??? Wo wohnst du nochmal, hatte mir den Thread hier zwar durchgelen, aber es sind einfach zu viele Infos.[/QUOTE]

wow, noch ne frau! damit sind wir schon zu dritt, was ne leistung!  
ich hab erst einmal ne frau auf'm mtb angetroffen, hat aber leider nicht gepasst, sie war richtig langsam, bergauf wie bergab-nur ne gelegenheitsfahrerin. schade. ansonsten fahren hier wohl keine weiblichen geschlechter durch die wälder.
wir können ja mal ne runde zusammen drehn, wo fährst du so wenn du in föhrste wohnst? sieben berge?

ich komm direkt aus hildesheim, moritzberg.


----------



## waldarbeiterin (22. Juni 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> @waldarbeiterin: Sind nicht viele Frauen hier unterwegs, oder??? Wo wohnst du nochmal, hatte mir den Thread hier zwar durchgelen, aber es sind einfach zu viele Infos.



wow, noch ne frau! damit sind wir schon zu dritt, was ne leistung!  
ich hab erst einmal ne frau auf'm mtb angetroffen, hat aber leider nicht gepasst, sie war richtig langsam, bergauf wie bergab-nur ne gelegenheitsfahrerin. schade. ansonsten fahren hier wohl keine weiblichen geschlechter durch die wälder.
wir können ja mal ne runde zusammen drehn, wo fährst du so wenn du in föhrste wohnst? sieben berge?

ich komm direkt aus hildesheim, moritzberg.[/QUOTE]


----------



## waldarbeiterin (22. Juni 2008)

sorry für die doppelte antwort, ihr seht ja, hat mit dem zitat nicht gleich geklappt


----------



## Betty80 (22. Juni 2008)

@waldarbeiterin
Nabend,
wie gesagt, hab ich meine Heimat hier noch nicht viel erkundet. Will demnächst aber mal die Sieben Berge befahren. Früher hab ich in Eldagsen bei Springe gewohnt und war im Osterwald unterwegs. Seit ich Mountainbike fahre, fahre ich mit nem älteren Herrn zusammen und wir machen schon ganz ordentliche Touren, so von 50 - 250 km war schon alles dabei, meist aber Rad- Feld- und Waldwege gemischt im 20 - 25er Schnitt. Bin halt nicht der Freak in Sachen gewagte Sprünge oder Abfahrten, deshalb hab ich immer Angst mal mit anderen zu fahren. Mit meinem Stevens 6.5.2. bin ich im Moment auch nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden. Hat halt die Deore Ausstattung dran und ist schon ein paar Jährchen alt, frau braucht mal ein neues Spielzeug.
Du fährst doch das M8, wie ist das denn so???


----------



## Krischan84 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre inzwischen alle zwei Tage um mich meine Kondition zu verbessern. Mal sehen, in ein oder zwei Wochen schliessen ich mich dann mal bei einer Tour an. Ggf. sieht man sich demächst, die Chancen steigen 

Euch allen ne schöne Woche :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (23. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @Jimmi und Master Ass
> wolltet ihr uns Deisterbiker nicht mal zum Biken nach Hildesheim einladen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich könnte mal ne Runde ausarbeiten. Bin ab 15. Juli auch wieder komplett zu Hause wohnhaft, dann habe ich auch wieder Zeit dafür 

Ich melde mich diesbezgl. aber nochmal. Aber Trails gibbet hier genug, leider kaum steile und technische, dafür flowige und lange. Ich habe einen steilen entdeckt, aber den muss ich nochmal ausarbeiten bzw. einfahren...


----------



## Ghost-ff (23. Juni 2008)

Hi 

habt ihr für Samstag schon eine tour geplant wenn ja lasst es mich wissen ich will auch mal bei euch mit fahren ~~~ 

~~~~

Clausthal Zellerfeld die Strecke war einfach nicht schön ... aber naja ich glaube 5ter ist auch ok gewesen nächstes mal wird es besser ...

schöne grüße aus Adenstedt 

Fabi F


----------



## waldarbeiterin (23. Juni 2008)

Betty80 schrieb:


> Du fährst doch das M8, wie ist das denn so???



im moment bin ich dabei mein m8 zu verkaufen, es ist halt schon etwas in die jahre gekommen, die ansprüche steigen halt mit der zeit...
ich war aber trotzdem immer sehr zufrieden mit dem bike, nur musste jetzt mal ein fully her.


----------



## Betty80 (24. Juni 2008)

Ja ja, die Ansprüche!! Bin am überlegen, mein Rad nochmal aufzurüsten, weils halt von der Technik nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Laufenden ist. 
Sonst war ich mit meinem STevens immer sehr zufrieden.
Werd mein Rad noch ein wenig pimpen und meine Gegend hier erkunden und dann schließe ich mich hier vielleicht mal ner Runde an.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Juni 2008)

Ghost-ff schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habt ihr für Samstag schon eine tour geplant wenn ja lasst es mich wissen ich will auch mal bei euch mit fahren ~~~
> 
> ...



Hi, also geplant habe ich nix aber wenn Du ´ne Runde drehst sag´bescheid, vielleicht komme ich mit. Wobei ich bestimmt alt aussehen werde (Platz 5 in CZ...)


----------



## schappi (24. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich könnte mal ne Runde ausarbeiten. Bin ab 15. Juli auch wieder komplett zu Hause wohnhaft, dann habe ich auch wieder Zeit dafür
> 
> Ich melde mich diesbezgl. aber nochmal. Aber Trails gibbet hier genug, leider kaum steile und technische, dafür flowige und lange. Ich habe einen steilen entdeckt, aber den muss ich nochmal ausarbeiten bzw. einfahren...



OK wir freuen uns drauf
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi

DK³ ich bin dabei


----------



## Ghost-ff (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen 
also Samstag könnte ich mir vorstellen mal eine runde zu drehen so tosmar Grießberg usw nur die uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht ganz aber hat ja auch noch ein wenig zeit 

schöne grüße 
Fabi F


----------



## rODAHn (24. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich wäre am Samstag Vormittag dabei!  
So gegen 10.00 Uhr Abfahrt?

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Juni 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wäre am Samstag Vormittag dabei!
> So gegen 10.00 Uhr Abfahrt?
> ...



 Boah! 10Uhr ist heftig früh... es ist doch Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (24. Juni 2008)

OK, dann um 11.00 ?



...der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!


----------



## Holzbein (24. Juni 2008)

Endlich mal ein Vormittagstermin, ab Mittag ist bei mir immer Familie angesagt....
Kompromiss, 10.30 wäre ich auch gern dabei.... ;-)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin, ab 13.00 Uhr könnte ich evt. mitmischen
Wäre aber auch kein Problem wenn ich den Besenwagen spiele....
Ganz sicher ist meine Terminplanung für Sam. nicht!
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Juni 2008)

...11 Uhr wäre gut, 13 Uhr wäre geradezu göttlich!!! Bin aber biegbar!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
zu euren "normalen" Terminen schaff ich es zur Zeit nicht.
Bin gestern zum Midsommer über den westlichen Kammweg, Mathilde-Rother, langsam wird der wieder flüssig, falls jemand auch ab ~20.00 (Bosch) noch will, bitte gerne Post.


----------



## rODAHn (25. Juni 2008)

OK, dann um 13.00 Uhr.... 

Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-ff (26. Juni 2008)

hi 
hmm also 11 uhr war echt schon ganz gut ... mit 13uhr weiß ich nich ob ich da sein kann das wird dann wieder so spät also wenn ihr lust habt 11uhr Gaststätte Söhrer Forsthaus  
gruß Fabi F


----------



## MTB-Sascha (26. Juni 2008)

Komme um 11.00Uhr zum Söhrer Forsthaus.
Wer kann bei der Hitze schon lange schlafen


----------



## Ghost-ff (26. Juni 2008)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> Komme um 11.00Uhr zum Söhrer Forsthaus.
> Wer kann bei der Hitze schon lange schlafen





Alles klar ich werde da sein ... bis Samstag dann 11 Uhr gruß Fabi F


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Juni 2008)

Ghost-ff schrieb:


> Alles klar ich werde da sein ... bis Samstag dann 11 Uhr gruß Fabi F




... 11 Uhr bin ich mit dabei... ist bei mir aber leider noch nicht zu 100 % sicher  alles momentan noch seeehr am schwimmen


----------



## Phil-X1 (27. Juni 2008)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> Komme um 11.00Uhr zum Söhrer Forsthaus.
> Wer kann bei der Hitze schon lange schlafen



....und das von jemanden der immer schon 05:30 auf der Matte steht, tsts ;-)

so
hallo an alle, habs auch endlich mal geschafft mich anzumelden!

@Sascha und Fabi: schaffs Sa. leider nicht, viel Spaß!
da ja Sonntag rennfrei ist (oder ist irgendwo cc?): wie wärs denn mal wieder mit 10:00 Eisdiele Badse?

Grüße aus Itzum
Philipp


----------



## MTB-Sascha (27. Juni 2008)

Ich schaffs nicht, habe Luft in meiner Bremsleitung und kein Enlüftungsset parat
Muß bei dem Wetter wohl auf Rennrad umsatteln.
Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Juni 2008)

... ich schaffe die 11 Uhr nicht! Kann 20 Min. später werden... bitte nicht wegen mir warten!


----------



## rODAHn (28. Juni 2008)

...ich glaube das letzte Bier gestern war schlecht...

Falls morgen jemand Lust auf eine RUnde hat, ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Juni 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...ich glaube das letzte Bier gestern war schlecht...
> 
> Falls morgen jemand Lust auf eine RUnde hat, ich wäre dabei!



...seid Ihr nicht gefahren?


----------



## rODAHn (28. Juni 2008)

Ich jedenfalls leider nicht...  

Wie siehts denn morgen bei Dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Juni 2008)

...*******, dann bin ich vorhin einem Geist hinterher gejagt... war 11:15h am Forsthaus und wollte Euch noch einholen...

morgen sieht gut aus! Aber nicht zu früh!!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
...komme soeben von der Strecke! Der Besenwagen meldet: keine besonderen Vorkommnisse, ein Cube hardtail auf dem Steinberg, Fahrer ok, Strecke zT neu geschottert und auf der Petzer Seite wurde der Kuckucksweg neu angelegt! Ihr könnt morgen also wieder angreifen
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-Sascha (29. Juni 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...seid Ihr nicht gefahren?



Wir habens getan, war gut. Leider nur Fabi mit am Start


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Juni 2008)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> Wir habens getan, war gut. Leider nur Fabi mit am Start



Shit, meine Verspätung ärgert mich ein Wenig!!!!

Meldung an den "Besenwagen": Der Weg vom Tosmar nach Diekholzen wird momentan zu einer 8-spurigen Autobahn oder gar Start-/Landebahn ausgebaut"!!

Nur gut das es noch Wege neben der Großbaustelle gibt!


----------



## MasterAss (29. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn da schon wieder im Walde los? Sind Stinker schon wieder am Fällen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Was ist denn da schon wieder im Walde los? Sind Stinker schon wieder am Fällen?




...fällen nicht, man könnte meinen die planieren die Waldwege...
da muß man einfach querfeldein fahren...tschuldigung!
Ich werde mir das gleich noch einmal anschauen.


----------



## Krischan84 (29. Juni 2008)

Wo liegt denn Tosmar? Oder ist das ein Synonym für irgendeinen Ort?
Kann da irgendwie nix finden bei map24, google maps usw.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Juni 2008)




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Juni 2008)

bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
der Tosmarberg liegt im Hildesheimer Wald zwischen Diekholzen und Bad Salzdetfurth; im thread findest Du auch eine googleearth-Abb.!
LG, Günther


----------



## Krischan84 (29. Juni 2008)

alles klar, nun weiss ich bescheid


----------



## Harvester (29. Juni 2008)

hiho
ich bin der Neue und nun (hoffendlich) öfter hier^^


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Juni 2008)

Hey Günther,
wenn wir die nächste Runde drehen dürfen wir das isotonische Kaltgetränk zum Ende der Tour nicht vergessen!!!
Ich bin vorhin extra den Tosmar nochmal hoch und über Petze zur Gaststätte "Zum Maiental" geradelt... das zischen konnte man bis Bodenburg hören!!


----------



## Yam (29. Juni 2008)

Hi,

endlich kann ich wieder Biken, hatte eine Bandscheibenvorfall grrrrr.
Und weil das wieder so gut geht möchte ich mir ein neues Bike kaufen dachte an Stevens Glide ES bei LeineBike in Gronau !






Ausstattung: 

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=336&lang=de_DE§=equipment#inhalt

Was haltet Ihr davon ?

Dachte an 20 Zoll
Ich bin 185 cm groß und wiege noch 89 Kg, habe mit dem Rauchen aufgehört deswegen leider zugelegt.
Fahre meistens HI-Wald und möchte auch mal im Harz fahren.

Sind die Rahmenprobleme behoben bei Stevens hatte gehört das es bei denn 2007 Modellen Probleme gab.

Freue mich auf Eure Meinungen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Juni 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Günther,
> wenn wir die nächste Runde drehen dürfen wir das isotonische Kaltgetränk zum Ende der Tour nicht vergessen!!!
> Ich bin vorhin extra den Tosmar nochmal hoch und über Petze zur Gaststätte "Zum Maiental" geradelt... das zischen konnte man bis Bodenburg hören!!


Lol, alles klar, trinken ist ja so wichtig;-)
CU, LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Juni 2008)

@Yam
Schönes Bike, sieht gut aus, schöne Ausstattung!
Kaufempfehlung von mir
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Juni 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> endlich kann ich wieder Biken, hatte eine Bandscheibenvorfall grrrrr.
> Und weil das wieder so gut geht möchte ich mir ein neues Bike kaufen dachte an Stevens Glide ES bei LeineBike in Gronau !
> ...



Feines Gefährt, aber frag mal Master Ass, der hat mit der Firma Stevens seine Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. Juni 2008)

Probefahren im Wald
Falls du was solides suchst nur wenige km von hier www.nicolai.net
Anrufen, fragen und probieren. Ich hatte eins für 5 Tage.
Danach


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Juni 2008)

wenn die nicht soooooo teuer wären 
@ Yam :die auswahl an guten bikes ist riesig ,viel spaß beim kopfzerbrechen


----------



## MasterAss (30. Juni 2008)

Naja, ein Nicolai gleich als 1. Bike? Das geht nur wenn du nen Goldesel in der GArage hast.

Die alten Stevens-Modelle hatten so ihre Probleme mit den Nadellagern, deswegen wurde mein altes F-10 dann auch auf GArantie gegen ein Glide Team getauscht.

Das Glide ist ein geniales Bike. Schöne Geometrie, leicht und gut ausgestattet. Langzeittest war auch hervorragend.

Ich habe es nur verkauft, weil ich was mit mehr Federweg haben wollte.

Leinebike ist ein toller Laden & der Thomas ist echt nett. Kannste bedenkenlos kaufen!

20Zoll sollte anhand deiner Körpergröße passen. Interessant wäre noch die Schrittlänge. Aber die bei Leinebike werden dir nix verkaufen was nicht passt.


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Probefahren im Wald
> Falls du was solides suchst nur wenige km von hier www.nicolai.net
> Anrufen, fragen und probieren. Ich hatte eins für 5 Tage.
> Danach



Hi 

jo Nicolai is schon super zumal mein Vater die kennt, aber leider nicht bezahlbar , ein Kollege von mir hat sich da eins bauen lassen 7 Scheine hat er hingelegt in D-Mark noch aber trotzdem. Es ist zuviel hab noch Familie nebenbei


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Naja, ein Nicolai gleich als 1. Bike? Das geht nur wenn du nen Goldesel in der GArage hast.
> 
> Die alten Stevens-Modelle hatten so ihre Probleme mit den Nadellagern, deswegen wurde mein altes F-10 dann auch auf GArantie gegen ein Glide Team getauscht.
> 
> ...



Hi 

habe es heute mal gefahren ist schon geil das Ding aber 140 mm Federweg hier ? Wo brauch ich das will auch nichts bezahlen wenn ich es nicht benötige! Denke 100 tuen es auch.
Die Auswahl ist echt Riesig .
Und wenn ich schon mal Geld ausgebe dann soll es auch was vernümpftiges sein vielleicht ist das ja für denn Preis auch besser geeignet und der Preis unterschied ist gewaltig!





http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=337&lang=de_DE


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

So für eins muß ich mich entscheiden !!! Votet mal 
Glide ES 2299 XT





http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=336§=description&lang=de_DE 


Glide 1799  LX






http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=337§=description&lang=de_DE



Oder Manic ebenfalls für 1799 allerdings XT





http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=344&lang=de_DE


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin.
ich würde das: Glide 1799  LX nehmen, am Preis läßt sich sicher noch was drehen
LG, Günther


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> ich würde das: Glide 1799  LX nehmen, am Preis läßt sich sicher noch was drehen
> LG, Günther




Meinst Du der geht da noch runter ??? Wird mich wundern !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
also den Listenpreis habe ich noch nie bezahlt; wenn hier doch nichts geht wenigstens Zubehör oder Bekleidung raushandeln!
(hier: http://www.bikx.de/stevens-glide-p-12298.html 
kostet es soviel)
LG, Günther


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> also den Listenpreis habe ich noch nie bezahlt; wenn hier doch nichts geht wenigstens Zubehör oder Bekleidung raushandeln!
> (hier: http://www.bikx.de/stevens-glide-p-12298.html
> kostet es soviel)
> LG, Günther




Allerdings wird es die LX 2009 nicht mehr geben ich denke SLX wird dann am Bike sein ! Fragt sich lohn sich das warten ???
Oder doch das Manic für unser HI-Wald und ein bischen Harz wird das sicher auch reichen und komplett neue XT und Fox Gabel !!
Das Glide ES bittet viel aber auch Teuer mit 2299 


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Juni 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habe es heute mal gefahren ist schon geil das Ding aber 140 mm Federweg hier ? Wo brauch ich das will auch nichts bezahlen wenn ich es nicht benötige! Denke 100 tuen es auch.



Hey, unterschätze nicht die "Federweg-Reserve".... bin mit meiner 100mm Manitou Black Elite auch schon an die Grenzen gekommen (im Hi-Wald... bei einer Tour)


----------



## MasterAss (30. Juni 2008)

Naja, also wenn du nichts ruppiges fährst und lieber bergauf -> Hardtail oder Stevens Fluent (Fully mit 100mm FW)

Das Glide ist halt ein Allmountain. Kannst doch aber den Federweg vorne an der Forke verstellen.


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey, unterschätze nicht die "Federweg-Reserve".... bin mit meiner 100mm Manitou Black Elite auch schon an die Grenzen gekommen (im Hi-Wald... bei einer Tour)



Du fährst doch ein Hardtrail oder nicht bist Du damit zufrieden oder wirdest Du doch auf Fully setzen


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Naja, also wenn du nichts ruppiges fährst und lieber bergauf -> Hardtail oder Stevens Fluent (Fully mit 100mm FW)
> 
> Das Glide ist halt ein Allmountain. Kannst doch aber den Federweg vorne an der Forke verstellen.



Jo das stimmt schon mit der Gabel ah is schwer die Sache !


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
das Einsatzgebiet beim fully (bis 100mm Federweg) ist breiter; das hardtail ist  
eher race-lastiger (Sitzposition usw)!
Für unsere Ecke mit Berge im Westentaschenformat für uphill und downhill ist ein leichtes (bis max. 125mm) fully einfach ideal->meine Meinung!
Kenne allerdings auch Einen der liebäugelt mit einem Torque
Und überleg nicht zu lang, wir wollen schließlich diese Saison noch gemeinsam ne Runde zusammen drehen
LG, Günther


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

Na bei dem Alten Bock wird das auch Zeit


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> das Einsatzgebiet beim fully (bis 100mm Federweg) ist breiter; das hardtail ist
> eher race-lastiger (Sitzposition usw)!
> Für unsere Ecke mit Berge im Westentaschenformat für uphill und downhill ist ein leichtes (bis max. 125mm) fully einfach ideal->meine Meinung!
> ...





Du kommst aus Ochtersum beim Wildgatter gestern hat es mich zerissen 
habe einen Platten bekommen so ein sch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Juni 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Kenne allerdings auch Einen der liebäugelt mit einem Torque
> Und überleg nicht zu lang, wir wollen schließlich diese Saison noch gemeinsam ne Runde zusammen drehen
> LG, Günther



......
 obwohl das für die Gegend leicht "übermotorisiert" scheint??

...ich habe auf Fully umgesattelt, bin aber mit dem Hardtail nicht unzufrieden gewesen, die Ansprüche wurden größer.... und wachsen noch immer zum leidwesen meines Geldbeutels!

...ich weiß ja nicht was Du vor hast aber zu einem Fully würde ich Dir raten...


----------



## Yam (30. Juni 2008)

Na mal sehen hole am Mittwoch das neue Bike für meinen kleinen ab 






mal sehen für was ich mich entscheide 

Und dann Vorsicht ein neuer Hirsch ist im Revier


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juli 2008)

...wobei ich mich korrigieren muß... lieber ein gutes HT mit hochwertigen Bauteilen als ein mittelmäßiges oder gar schlechtes Fully.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Juli 2008)

genau, wenn es der Rücken noch zulässt, die Fahrtechnik wird gefordert und das Söhnchen kann sich was abgucken. Damit entfällt auch die Folgeinvestition wegen permanetem "auch haben wollen".

Bei den "großen" Marken ist leider das Marketing besser als die Qualität.
An meinem Speci SJ ist nach 1,5 Jahren eine Sitzstrebe angebrochen O Kulanz, da "unsachgemäßer Einsatz"  . Emmel hatte nach 12 Wochen das richtige Ersatzteil (3x wurde falsch geliefert). Damit war das Thema durch


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe ein 14,5kg Enduro. Bei der nächsten Tour zeig ich euch mal wie man damit den Tosmar im warsten Sinne "runterpflügt". Jimi kennt meine Fahrweise noch mit meinem alten 100mm Fully, jetzt habe ich 160mm


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Juli 2008)

was habt ihr sonntag vor ? ich hätte wieder bock auf eine lustige runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (1. Juli 2008)

ich bin leider erst ab dem 11.7 wieder zu hause. dann aber auch wieder komplett, mein koblenz-abenteuer ist dann beendet.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juli 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> genau, wenn es der Rücken noch zulässt, die Fahrtechnik wird gefordert und das Söhnchen kann sich was abgucken. Damit entfällt auch die Folgeinvestition wegen permanetem "auch haben wollen".
> 
> Bei den "großen" Marken ist leider das Marketing besser als die Qualität.
> An meinem Speci SJ ist nach 1,5 Jahren eine Sitzstrebe angebrochen O Kulanz, da "unsachgemäßer Einsatz"  . Emmel hatte nach 12 Wochen das richtige Ersatzteil (3x wurde falsch geliefert). Damit war das Thema durch




...scheiß die Wand an!! Hoffentlich bleibt meins heile!!
"unsachgemäßer Einsatz" ??? Von wem kam die Äußerung, vom Emmel oder dem Speci-Vertrieb?
Unsachgemäßer Einsatz ist fahren auf der Landstraße, da nicht Verkehrstauglich!!

Moin Master Ass jap... bin damals leicht eingeschüchtert hinter Dir und Eisenarsch hergeschlichen


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juli 2008)

Jetzt wo Jimi es sagt:
Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Emmel?
Den Senior finde ich ja sehr nett, aber der Junior geht ja mal garnicht. Hauptsache Specialized, alles andere ist minderwertiger Schrott...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Juli 2008)

von dem kompenten weitblickenden Vertrieb, der Junior war ebenfalls baff und hat nach der Umtauschorgie das Teil ohne Aufschlag rübergeschoben. Naja das erste SJ Enduro von '98
hat gut 7 Jahre gehalten, dann war die Schweißnaht oben zum Stützrohr mürbe.
@ pflügen , am besten mit Herkules Torpedo 3-Gang und Weihnmannbremsen.
Es könnte mit uns klappen, wenn wir uns mal begegnen.


----------



## Yam (1. Juli 2008)

So es ist getan habe gerade ein Bike gekauft allerdings ist es ein anderes geworden ich denke mal eine gute Lösung !





http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=333&lang=de_DE§=equipment#inhalt

Gekauft bei LeineBike in Gronau !
Er baut mir hinten noch eine 180 er Scheibe ein und ein Rabbat auf Grund der zwei Bikes war auch noch drin da bin ich doch zufrieden .


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch
...und viel Spaß beim Biken
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Juli 2008)

....und wen treffe ich gleich am Griesberg?


----------



## Yam (1. Juli 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> ...und viel Spaß beim Biken
> LG, Günther



Danke danke ich kann es aber erst zum WE abholen !
Denke mal Sonntag früh ist der Hirsch im Wald !


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juli 2008)

Hast ja doch das Fluent genommen. Bester Kompromis für dich, denke ich!


----------



## Yam (1. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hast ja doch das Fluent genommen. Bester Kompromis für dich, denke ich!



Ja das denke ich auch zumal dies leichter ist und die bessere Gabel bietet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juli 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ....und wen treffe ich gleich am Griesberg?



shit, war unterwegs...  leicht und locker nur leider in die andere Richtung...

@ YAM ... schönes Rad, viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir mit Deinem neuem Gefährt!!

@ Master Ass  ...von Emmel war ich positiv überrascht, ein kleiner  Familienbetrieb der mich auch sportlich überzeugt... nun ja ich war vorher bei Dynamo...

Was ist´n Samstag/Sonntag ???


----------



## HITOMI (1. Juli 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Was ist´n Samstag/Sonntag ???



Da sind wir schon in Portes du Soleil


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,
@jimi der bayer: leicht & locker bin ich auch zum Griesberg hochgestiefelt, herrlich bei den Temperaturen; bin ja eher der südländische Typ (mich fröstelst schon wenn ich mir die Winterbilder von den masterass & Co anschau)
Rädel Emmel find ich auch gut, der Junior macht immer einen guten Preis! Eine  komplett sportliche Ausrichtung (nur Rennräder & MTBs) geht nicht in Hi; daher auch das kleine MTB-Sortiment! Das ist aber ok. 

Der Crash vom Deister-Biker war ganz schön heftig, siehe Nachbarforum, also immer Obacht beim downhill
Gute Besserung an Tom!
LG, Günther

PS: Samstag geht was!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juli 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> PS: Samstag geht was!



wenn möglich relativ früh... da ich wahrscheinlich bei einer Freundin ein Luxus-Guantanamo für Hasen und Meerschweinchen konstruieren soll

Hey HITOMI, Ihr habt aber viel Urlaub..! Viel Spaß und wie Günther schon sagt:Immer Obacht beim Downhill


----------



## average.stalker (1. Juli 2008)

naja.. jetzt dann ja bald nicht mehr so viel urlaub


----------



## HITOMI (2. Juli 2008)

stimmt, bald nicht mehr so viel 



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey HITOMI, Ihr habt aber viel Urlaub..! Viel Spaß und wie Günther schon sagt:Immer Obacht beim Downhill



danke! werden wir bestimmt haben!


----------



## Yam (4. Juli 2008)

Hat wer lust heute gegen Abend auf eine Runde möchte mein neues Bike mal ausprobieren !

Können uns in Klein Escherde Treffen und auf den Kamm lang !
Bin ab ca 17.00 Uhr wieder on!


----------



## Ghost-ff (6. Juli 2008)

Schoene gruesse aus Malle !!! hier kann man auch sehr gut biken muss ich sagen bin zwar zum Feiern hier aber das Biken darf ja auch nicht fehlen deswegen leihe ich mir hier jeden 2 Tag ein Bike und dann geht es in die Berge einfach nur Hammer geil mit dem Meer usw S.G. Fabi F


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Juli 2008)

Ghost-ff schrieb:


> Schoene gruesse aus Malle !!! hier kann man auch sehr gut biken muss ich sagen bin zwar zum Feiern hier aber das Biken darf ja auch nicht fehlen deswegen leihe ich mir hier jeden 2 Tag ein Bike und dann geht es in die Berge einfach nur Hammer geil mit dem Meer usw S.G. Fabi F



*neidvollerblick*... noch einer mit Urlaub!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischan84 (6. Juli 2008)

Die habens alle gut, ich darf erst Mitte August in den Urlaub 

Trotz allem werde ich gleich nochmal auf eine kleine Runde durch den Hildesheimer Wald aufbrechen, muss nur noch ein wenig mein Mittagessen verdauen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,
@Ghost-ff: sehr schönes bike-Revier

Auch für das Rennrad! Das habe ich gerade über den Roten Berg und durch das Despetal gejagt
War halt eine Tour-de-France - Inspiration! Und ich bin sauber geblieben, im Gegensatz zu gestern: schöne Strecke um den Griesberg gefahren, schönes Feuchtbiotop entdeckt mit einer Gratisschlammpackung!
Allen eine schöne Woche, leider mit viel Regen so wie es im Moment aussieht
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Juli 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> @Ghost-ff: sehr schönes bike-Revier
> 
> Auch für das Rennrad! Das habe ich gerade über den Roten Berg und durch das Despetal gejagt
> ...



den Downhill zum Dreiländereck oder in Richtung Maiental?  Seeehr matschig dort derzeitig!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo JimiderBayer,
jo, da war ich irgendwo am Nachmittag, leicht verfahren und ab in die Suhle
He, mein Routing-Scout war nicht an meiner Seite
Der mußte Hamster-Buden bauen
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Juli 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Der mußte Hamster-Buden bauen
> LG, Günther



das ist ausgefallen, war Samstag und Sonntag kurzentschlossen unterwegs...
Samstag in Richtung Hi-Aussichtsturm/ Rottberg (Terra incognita!) und Sonntag auf dem heimischen Tosmar... rauf und runter und wieder rauf und runter und wieder....


----------



## Yam (8. Juli 2008)

Habe heute endlich mal mein neues Bike gefahren .
War zum Hi-Aussiehtsturm , bin dann vom Turm nach Diekholzen runter es ist ja unglaublich welche Geschwindigkeit man mit einem Fully erreichen kann.
Das war einfach Gigantisch das Stevens läuft super in der Spur und wenn Du mal eine Wurzel übersiehst nimmt Dir das Bike das auch nicht krumm Super kann ich nur sagen !!
Eine Traktion unglaublich selbst mit meinen 92 Kilo  kein Problem einzig mit denn Bremsen muß ich noch ein wenig Vorsichtig sein wielange dauert das denn bis die richtig zupacken?

Ich bin wirklich Begeistert vom Stevens und von LeineBike die haben mich Super beraten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (8. Juli 2008)

na das ist ja super   wie wäre es mit einer tour am freitag ? ich kann ab 13,30 ,wetter ist mir egal


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Juli 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Habe heute endlich mal mein neues Bike gefahren .
> War zum Hi-Aussiehtsturm , bin dann vom Turm nach Diekholzen runter es ist ja unglaublich welche Geschwindigkeit man mit einem Fully erreichen kann.
> Das war einfach Gigantisch das Stevens läuft super in der Spur und wenn Du mal eine Wurzel übersiehst nimmt Dir das Bike das auch nicht krumm Super kann ich nur sagen !!
> Eine Traktion unglaublich selbst mit meinen 92 Kilo  kein Problem einzig mit denn Bremsen muß ich noch ein wenig Vorsichtig sein wielange dauert das denn bis die richtig zupacken?
> ...



...bist Du mit mehreren gefahren? Zufällig auch auf den Tosmar?


----------



## Yam (8. Juli 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...bist Du mit mehreren gefahren? Zufällig auch auf den Tosmar?



Nein war alleine unterwegs und auf dem Tosmar auch nicht aber da will ich mal hin können uns ja mal terffen .
Habe ab Montag bis September Urlaub 

@Eisenarsch was hälst Du von Samstag möchte gerne mal zum Griesberg warst Du schon mal da ich kenne denn Weg leider nicht!


----------



## Yam (8. Juli 2008)

Suche noch einen Fahrradcomputer für mein neues Stevens.
Er sollte Puls Höhe etc. haben und ganz wichtig komplett in Digitalfunk welchen könnt Ihr empfehlen?
VDO hat doch neue rausgebracht da ist glaube ich einer dabei.

Und ich habe einen Nagelneuen VDO HC12.6 abzugeben wer Intresse hat bitte melden.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Juli 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Nein war alleine unterwegs und auf dem Tosmar auch nicht aber da will ich mal hin können uns ja mal terffen .
> Habe ab Montag bis September Urlaub
> 
> @Eisenarsch was hälst Du von Samstag möchte gerne mal zum Griesberg warst Du schon mal da ich kenne denn Weg leider nicht!



...bin da einer Gruppe begegnet, auch mit einem neu scheinendem Stevens...war aber zu kaputt um zu fragen
Urlaub bis September...??  ...


----------



## Yam (8. Juli 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...bin da einer Gruppe begegnet, auch mit einem neu scheinendem Stevens...war aber zu kaputt um zu fragen
> Urlaub bis September...??  ...



Jau bis September und dann durch bis Mitte Januar  jeden Tag in Schicht.
Wo?  Zuckerfabrik in Nordstemmen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Juli 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Suche noch einen Fahrradcomputer für mein neues Stevens.
> Er sollte Puls Höhe etc. haben und ganz wichtig komplett in Digitalfunk welchen könnt Ihr empfehlen?


Moin Moin, wie wäre es hiermit:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k347/a9989/rox-90-multifunktions-fahrradcomputer.html
ist das neue Flaggschiff von SIGMA, leider auch im Preis!
Ich habe sowohl mit SIGMA als auch mit VDO gute Erfahrungen gemacht...
LG, Günther


----------



## Harvester (9. Juli 2008)

moin, Sonntag war ja mal nen toller Tag zum biken:
ne viertel Stunde unterwegs, dann der Regen, dann nen platten Hinterreifen und ne Stunde wieder nach Hause geschoben........


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Juli 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> moin, Sonntag war ja mal nen toller Tag zum biken:
> ne viertel Stunde unterwegs, dann der Regen, dann nen platten Hinterreifen und ne Stunde wieder nach Hause geschoben........



...also vor dem Regen ging es  Hast Du so etwas wie eine "Hausrunde" in Salze??


----------



## Harvester (9. Juli 2008)

noch nicht
bin noch "Neuling" aber ich komme schon in eins den Mühlenbuch hoch, weiter Richtung Schacht 3(?) und dann zum Sternplatz^^ Im Armstrong-Stil: kleiner Gang und heftig trampeln 
Bergab werd ich allerdings schon von meinem, nunja, unpassendem Material gebremmst: XT Felgenbremsen vorne und hinten, ne Judy vorne, Antriebsschwinge hinten und rutschige Pedale und zu schmale Reifen.....
Aber ich arbeite daran 
Vor dem Regen wollte ich mir eigentlich mal den Tosmar ein wenig anschauen. 
mit dem bekannten Ergebnis.
Eure Beschreibungen von einer "kleinen, lockeren Hausrunde" machen mir noch ein wenig Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Juli 2008)

... Mühlenbusch??? Das ist nun wirklich mein Hausberg, da bin ich aufgewachsen und schon mit dem Kettcar runter geballert... so ca. 1983 ! (und die Geschichte wiederholt sich doch!)


----------



## Harvester (10. Juli 2008)

hehe ich wohne Eichenkamp


----------



## MasterAss (10. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus? Bin ab morgen wieder zurück in den Heimat.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,
melde mich mal ab; bin ab Sa. im Urlaub (DK->nie richtig flach und immer Wind von vorn)
Grüßt mir die Brennesseln (gedeihen besonders gut z.Z.) & (JimiderBayer kennt ein paar besonders gut gewachsene Brennesselfelder daher kennt der auch nur die lange Discovery-Radlerhose) 
Und viel Spaß beim Biken & Obacht beim downhill
Liebe Grüß[email protected] 
Günther-Kette-Rechts


----------



## Harvester (10. Juli 2008)

viel Spass und weisst ja: Wind gleich Berg


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus? Bin ab morgen wieder zurück in den Heimat.



Hi Master,
Samstag kann ich... am Sonntag wollte ich mal schauen ob ich den 10 Uhr Radl-Treffpunkt in Salze schaffe (10 Uhr = unsägliche Zeit!)

Wollen wir mal die Köpfe rauchen lassen wegen einer Tour mit Schappi & Co.???


----------



## MasterAss (11. Juli 2008)

Also mir wäre Sonntag lieber because of the Weatherforecast. Morgen sieht es da nämlich düster aus und ich muss noch ganz viel Sachen auspacken.

10h Sonntag ist mir aber zu Hardcore. Wenn du dich gegen den Treff entscheidest, melde dich nochmal. Ich dachte so an Sonntag 12-13h.

Gedanken über eine Tour mit Schappi können wir uns ja dann machen...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Juli 2008)

...12-13h ist gut, bei näherer Betrachtung stellt sich 10 Uhr für mich als reine Utopie dar. Treffen im Maiental?


----------



## Fisch0r (12. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem Förster im Hildesheimer Wald aus? So speziell zwischen Bad Salzdetfurth und Sibesse/Diekholzen? Hattet ihr schonmal Probleme irgendeiner Art? Man liest hier im Forum ja die schlimmsten Geschichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (12. Juli 2008)

Wo denn treffen im Maiental? Kennst du den Weg der vom Maiental Richtung Petze geht? Der trifft irgendwann auf den Teerweg Richtung Fernsehturm. Wie wäre es mit der Schnittstelle als Treffpunkt?

Sind denn noch andere Leute mit dabei? Wenn ja, evtl. anderer Treffpunkt?


----------



## Harvester (12. Juli 2008)

also falls, und ich betone falls, meine Frau mich lässt, ich jetzt noch meinen Platten wieder hin bekomme, ich euch nicht zu sehr bremse usw, usw ect pepe könnt ich mich ja auch mal einfinden. Aber wie gesagt im mom empfinde ich mich eher als Bremsklotz 


Tante Edit erzählt mir gerade das wir kein Flickzeug haben. Muss ich wohl letztens unterwegs verloren haben.....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem Förster im Hildesheimer Wald aus? So speziell zwischen Bad Salzdetfurth und Sibesse/Diekholzen? Hattet ihr schonmal Probleme irgendeiner Art? Man liest hier im Forum ja die schlimmsten Geschichten...



hatte nie Probleme...immer freundlich grüßen und ab und zu ein Schwätzchen... 
Der eigentliche Förster verbring sowieso immer weniger Zeit im Wald, die Frage kommt noch dazu, wem gehört das Stückchen Erde (Landesforst oder Gesellschaft?)
Letztes WoEnd stand am Tosmar ein PKW (Landesforsten.de), bin halt nicht "querfeldein" runter, dem möglichen Ärger aus dem Wege gegangen und den Fahrer sportlich gegrüßt (freundlicher Gruß zurück)

@ Master Ass... das ist die Kreuzung an der Lichtung... wäre OK... wenn sonst keiner mitkommt (Eisenarsch??)

12 Uhr?

Harvester, schau zu das Du Dein Radl reparierst und komm mit...


----------



## Harvester (12. Juli 2008)

gern, allerdings Treffen dann lieber später als früher: ich soll noch nen bisserl beim Renovieren helfen, dann Reifen heile machen und dann los^^
Falls ich nicht da sein sollte braucht ihr aber nicht auf mich warten. Bei mir kommt immer gern mal was dazwischen.......

haste noch mal schnell nen Lageplan? kenn mich ja noch nicht so aus im Wald.


----------



## MasterAss (12. Juli 2008)

Tja, also 13h wäre auch ok. Dann könnte sich ja der Harvester ein wenig früher mit Jimi treffen?!

Ich bin 13h an der Lichtung.

Eisenarsch kann nicht, ist auf nem Geburtstag...

WENN NOCH WER BOCK HAT:
Einfach melden, am Söhrer Forsthaus schneien wir vllt. auch vorbei.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Juli 2008)

13 Uhr steht! Harvester, wir könnten uns 12:30h Ecke Mühlenbusch/ Wermeierfeld (am alten Kiosk) treffen. Ansonsten -> Lageplan :+))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (13. Juli 2008)

wenn ichs schaffe bis dahin gerne^^
ich hab keine Ahnung wie weit die anderen mit dem Streichen der Wohnung schon sind.... + den Schlauch flicken
aber ich werde mein bestes geben^^


----------



## Chandru (13. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr mal eine Tagestour sucht, ich war heute etwas länger unterwegs: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmfjgyxkwtqjkgfa Das Wetter war nicht so toll, es hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht! 

Gruß
Chandru


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Juli 2008)

Chandru schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal eine Tagestour sucht, ich war heute etwas länger unterwegs: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmfjgyxkwtqjkgfa Das Wetter war nicht so toll, es hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht!
> 
> Gruß
> Chandru




RESPEKT
aber ist mir zu Weit... nach der Tour zum Steinhuder Meer hätte ich zum Schluß beinahe ins Moor gekotzt (und das ohne Berge)


----------



## Yam (13. Juli 2008)

Chandru schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal eine Tagestour sucht, ich war heute etwas länger unterwegs: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmfjgyxkwtqjkgfa Das Wetter war nicht so toll, es hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht!
> 
> Gruß
> Chandru



Hi,

sag mal kann man das Programm kostenlos nutzen ?
Ist wirklich gut mit allen was man braucht !


----------



## Yam (13. Juli 2008)

Geiles Programm 

Das ist meine Hausstrecke!

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vcunrmhdxizajbqs


----------



## footballkirchne (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo, Eisenarsch,Masterass,Holzbein (ich kenn dein Face!)
Wir sind heute mit der Bahn nach Salzgitter-Ringelheim gefahren. Von dort aus nach Bodensteiner Klippen-Hubertusgrotte-Wohldenberg-Derneburg-Hildesheim gefahren, ca. 60 km.
Leider stimmen nicht alle Wege mit Garmin-Topo-Karte überein:kotz::kotz:. Hatten also auch einige Schiebepassagen zu bewältigen.
Hat ca. mit Pausen 6 Std. gedauert. Entlohnt wird man oben auf dem Bergfried am Wohldenberg-Hubertusgrotte sollte man auch mal anschauen 
Trecks sende ich gerne zu.


----------



## MasterAss (13. Juli 2008)

Super geil! 

Ich war heute mit Jimi unterwegs. Man war das geil, laut Garmin ca. 950hm.
Man es gibt doch tatsächlich schöne fordernde Trails mit Gaps, Doubles, etc. in HI.

Location wird nicht verraten. Wer will kann das nächste Mal mitkommen.
War ne saugeile Runde mit ordentlich Trails.

Wir haben noch so eine Gruppe am Tosmar gesehen die dort mit etwas älteren Bikes (3-4) OHNE Helm rumgedüst sind. Unverantwortlich...


----------



## Yam (13. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Super geil!
> 
> Ich war heute mit Jimi unterwegs. Man war das geil, laut Garmin ca. 950hm.
> Man es gibt doch tatsächlich schöne fordernde Trails mit Gaps, Doubles, etc. in HI.
> ...



Hi,

ich war Gestern mit Thomas von Leinebike unterwegs rund um denn Griesberg, war auch Top der hat uns in Ecken gebracht die kannte ich noch garnicht !
Wollte bei der Gelegenheit gleich mein Bike mal Testen was mir auch gelang 
Habe mich Langgemacht und die rechte Seite meiner Rippen geprellt.
Die Runde kann ich ja mal on stellen wenn Sie von Thomas auf seiner Page on ist.


----------



## Harvester (14. Juli 2008)

@Jimmi und Master: tut mir leid, dasss ich nicht da war. Das Renovieren hat doch länger gedauert....
Ich bin dann ne Stunde später los, habe euch wohl auch einmal vor mir kurz gesehen.
Anbei mal meine Strecke. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aecgidmvjltorxmq Der Abstecher nach Barfelde war so nicht geplant, hab mich da etwas verfahren. Der Kammweg da oben ist jedenfalls nicht wirklich zu empfehlen...... Ich war so fertig, dass ich von Petze "hoch"! ins Maiental schieben musste :kotz: . Beim Hochfahren der Mühlenbuschstrasse in Badse hatte ich zum ersten Mal Schmerzen/Krämpfe von Oberschenkelmuskeln, von deren Existenz ich vorher nichts wusste^^. Morgen werde ich wohl nicht den Wunsch nach Biken verspüren....

@Chandru: geiles Proggi, vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Chandru (14. Juli 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> @Chandru: geiles Proggi, vielen Dank dafür


Bitte schön, ich finde die Seite auch super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## footballkirchne (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Harvester,
 habe mir deine Route angeschaut. Krieg die Route nicht auf mein Garmin heruntergeladen
Wenn ich Dich mal im Wald sehe, werde ich Dich wohl wie meine Kumpels bestrafen müssen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Super geil!
> 
> Ich war heute mit Jimi unterwegs. Man war das geil, laut Garmin ca. 950hm.
> Man es gibt doch tatsächlich schöne fordernde Trails mit Gaps, Doubles, etc. in HI.
> ...



Jo Master, 
war eine saugeile Runde... hatte diesesmal auch nur 2x Angst um mein Leben, ist schon eine Steigerung zum letzten mal als ich hinter Dir hergeballert bin Okay, bin ein Hasenfuß!
Die Runde bleibt trotz Angstfaktor wiederholungswürdig!!!


----------



## Yam (14. Juli 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Geiles Programm
> 
> Das ist meine Hausstrecke!
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vcunrmhdxizajbqs





footballkirchne schrieb:


> Hallo Harvester,
> habe mir deine Route angeschaut. Krieg die Route nicht auf mein Garmin heruntergeladen
> Wenn ich Dich mal im Wald sehe, werde ich Dich wohl wie meine Kumpels bestrafen müssen


----------



## average.stalker (14. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Super geil!
> 
> Ich war heute mit Jimi unterwegs. Man war das geil, laut Garmin ca. 950hm.
> Man es gibt doch tatsächlich schöne fordernde Trails mit Gaps, Doubles, etc. in HI.
> ...



Hey Masterass und Jimi - das klingt geil und wir wollen mit!!! 
können wir dir 950hm langsam angehen lassen 
Wo trefft ihr euch und wann?

wir sind gerade ausm Portes du Soleil Urlaub zurück. War echt sowas von gut!

ps: steht das gabel-test-angebot noch?


----------



## Harvester (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab gestern Nacht nur mal so zum Ausprobieren den Weg zu Pi mal Auge geklickt. Wenn da die Wege nicht passen muss ich mich entschuldigen.
Der Blick von da ganz oben beim Tosmar war jedenfalls die Mühe wert. Und der Tosmarkammweg Richtung Diekholzen hätte gern noch länger sein können.

@Jimmi: nimm doch bitte das nächste Mal ne Säge mit, damit du mir dann die 2 Fichten im Maiental ausm Weg räumst


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Juli 2008)

ich bin der vogel mit der säge 






[/URL][/IMG]
habt ihr am we was geplant ? samstag habe ich zeit


----------



## Harvester (15. Juli 2008)

ich muss Samstags arbeiten, was am Sontag ist kann ich noch nicht sagen ausserdem werd ich das Gefühl nicht los bei euren "kleinen Hausrunden" sowohl technisch 

wie auch konditionell den Sensemann auf dem nicht vorhandenen Gepäckträger mitzunehmen


----------



## footballkirchne (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bremsklotz,
wo hast Du die geilen Smilies her?-ich mußte erst mal laut lachen, vor allem bei dem mit dem Fahrrad
Schön ist das wirklich nicht immer auf Anschlag zu fahren, während die anderen sich Bergauf noch unterhalten. Das sind meistens die vom Typ 70 kg schwer und könnten Jesus alle Konkurenz machen. Vor allem wenn Sie dir ein Gespräch aufzwingen wollen, während Du froh bist das Du nicht vom Fahrrad fällst.Ich sag dann immer: "Halt die Schnauze", oder biet Ihnen Schläge an-bei mir wirkt es Mit meinen 130 kg könnte ich glatt drüberfahren...
Vielleicht fahren wir mal.


----------



## footballkirchne (15. Juli 2008)

Eisenarsch, super Foto-mach weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (15. Juli 2008)

logisch alter  bin schon am aufrüsten


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Juli 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Hallo Bremsklotz,
> Vor allem wenn Sie dir ein Gespräch aufzwingen wollen, während Du froh bist das Du nicht vom Fahrrad fällst.Ich sag dann immer: "Halt die Schnauze", oder biet Ihnen Schläge an-bei mir wirkt es.



 ...schluck !!!  

@Harvester... musste am WoEnd schreien als ich den Mist (Fichten) quer über den Weg gesehen habe...
Bitte in der Tat die "Bergungsgesuche" an Eisenarsch stellen
Wenn MasterAss die Klappschaufel mit im Rucksack hat und ich mir die Motorsense "einpacke" dann sind wir für die nxt. Tour bestens gewappnet.

Ich kann Samstag und Sonntag


----------



## footballkirchne (15. Juli 2008)

Mit der Machete kannste auch gut gegen Hunde einsetzen.
Vielleicht hole ich mir auch so ein Teil. Das ist es überhaupt.
Das ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin?


----------



## MasterAss (15. Juli 2008)

Also die saugeile Trailrunde sollten wir am Wochenende wiederholen. Ich kann auch an beiden Tagen.

Hier die Schaufel

@average
Gabeltest steht, behalten werde ich sie aber. Wir können einfach mal Bikes durchtauschen.

Also:
Samstag oder Sonntag?
Wer ist alles dabei?
Treffpunkt?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Juli 2008)

...bin mit von der Partie. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal, wobei ... BITTE BITTE nicht zu früh... könnte sein das mich der wochenendliche Restalkohol zuuu leichtsinnig werden lässt!

Treffen Söhrer Forsthaus?


----------



## faustus77 (15. Juli 2008)

Moin zusammen....
kurze Frage fährt von Euch irgendwer am WE nach Hahnenklee zum IXS Rookies Cup?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (15. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also die saugeile Trailrunde sollten wir am Wochenende wiederholen. Ich kann auch an beiden Tagen.
> 
> Hier die Schaufel
> 
> ...





urgs. es soll regen geben am WE - wir halten das mal unter beobachtung.

das mit dem gabeltest ist super, dann kann ich zumindest abschätzen ob es sich lohnt zu tauschen.
so ne fox wäre halt der hammer, aber leider auch sehr teuer

fährst du klickies oder flat? wenn klickie, shimano spd?
ich bin für die feierabendrunden jetzt nach langen zögern auf klickie umgestiegen und finds echt super.
auf flat umschrauben ist ja aber nur ne minutenarbeit


----------



## Harvester (15. Juli 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Hallo Bremsklotz,
> wo hast Du die geilen Smilies her?-ich mußte erst mal laut lachen, vor allem bei dem mit dem Fahrrad
> Schön ist das wirklich nicht immer auf Anschlag zu fahren, während die anderen sich Bergauf noch unterhalten. Das sind meistens die vom Typ 70 kg schwer und könnten Jesus alle Konkurenz machen. Vor allem wenn Sie dir ein Gespräch aufzwingen wollen, während Du froh bist das Du nicht vom Fahrrad fällst.Ich sag dann immer: "Halt die Schnauze", oder biet Ihnen Schläge an-bei mir wirkt es Mit meinen 130 kg könnte ich glatt drüberfahren...
> Vielleicht fahren wir mal.


 
die Smileys sind von smiley-world.de oder so muss man mal googlen aber da gibt es noch ne bessere smileytown oder so....


----------



## BMTBA (16. Juli 2008)

Chandru schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal eine Tagestour sucht, ich war heute etwas länger unterwegs: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmfjgyxkwtqjkgfa Das Wetter war nicht so toll, es hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht!
> 
> Gruß
> Chandru



Hallo,

ich würde die Tour gerne in den nächsten Tagen "nachfahren". Sind alle Wege befahrbar bzw. existieren sie überhaupt alle? Gab es irgendwo Schwierigkeiten? 
Ich war letztens im Hainberg unterwegs und musste mit Erstaunen feststellen, das viele Wege, die in Magicmaps verzeichnet waren entweder nicht existierten oder in einem unbefahrbaren Zustand waren, sodass es zu vielen Schiebepassagen gekommen ist. 

Wie lange hast du für die Tour gebraucht?? Insg. und reine Fahrzeit.

Vielen Dank
Gruß


----------



## Chandru (16. Juli 2008)

BMTBA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde die Tour gerne in den nächsten Tagen "nachfahren". Sind alle Wege befahrbar bzw. existieren sie überhaupt alle? Gab es irgendwo Schwierigkeiten?
> Ich war letztens im Hainberg unterwegs und musste mit Erstaunen feststellen, das viele Wege, die in Magicmaps verzeichnet waren entweder nicht existierten oder in einem unbefahrbaren Zustand waren, sodass es zu vielen Schiebepassagen gekommen ist.
> ...



Hi,
also ich bin alle Wege gefahren, ist also - mit einem MTB - kein Problem.
Bis auf den Kammweg am Wohldenberg und ein kleines Stück nach dem Jägerhaus sind auch keine Trails dabei.

Fahrzeit: 6:15h Gesamtzeit: 7:12h

Gruß
Chandru


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Juli 2008)

was haltet ihr von samstag ,11 uhr ,söhrer forsthaus ? solange es nicht in stömen 


wer hätte bock auf eine nachtfahrt ,irgendwann ? ein wenig licht 

 und los geht es


----------



## MasterAss (16. Juli 2008)

Also halten wir mal fest:

Samstag, 11-12h, söhrer forsthaus

Ich wäre da eher für 12h

@average:
Fahre Shimano SPD:


----------



## Yam (16. Juli 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von samstag ,11 uhr ,söhrer forsthaus ? solange es nicht in stömen
> 
> 
> wer hätte bock auf eine nachtfahrt ,irgendwann ? ein wenig licht
> ...



Hi

Nachtfahrt da wäre ich dabei 
Wenn Du Samstag mitfährst würde ich auch mitkommen war noch nicht am Forsthaus.
Und kommt drauf an wie es angehen wollt ?


----------



## average.stalker (16. Juli 2008)

sehr schön. sowas hab ich auch. nur ohne trittkäfig!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also halten wir mal fest:
> 
> Samstag, 11-12h, söhrer forsthaus
> 
> ...



SPD...? Die sollten auch zu meinen Schuhen passen, da meine mir zu rutschig bzw. technisch unglücklich sind werde ich wohl wechseln...wäre schön wenn ich mich mal zur Probe einklicken könnte.

Treffen 12 Uhr wäre super!!


----------



## Harvester (16. Juli 2008)

ich bin wohl nicht dabei, da wir uns mit unseren neuen Vermietern treffen wollen, allerdings steht da keine feste Uhrzeit...... da sollen wir hin wenn die anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (17. Juli 2008)

12 uhr geht klar 


gestern auf dem weg zur arbeit erwischte einen 1A regenschauer.meine klamotten wären nie bis zum feierabend trocken geworden.also schnell einen wäscheständer für den kompressor zusammen gebrutzel.30min und der krempel war furztrocken.gut ,der raum riecht jetzt nach fuß ,egal 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Juli 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> 30min und der krempel war furztrocken.gut ,der raum riecht jetzt nach fuß ,egal [/IMG][/URL][/IMG]



...hehe, hoffe es kommen keine "Mobbingvorwürfe"


----------



## waldarbeiterin (17. Juli 2008)

@ average stalker: na, warste heute biken?  hab dich am hohnsen gesehen, hinten bei der gartenkolonie. ich war joggen, blaues käppi auf. hab dich erst im vorbeifahren am bike erkannt!
oder es war wer anderes mit dem gleichen bike.


----------



## average.stalker (17. Juli 2008)

hahah.. ja - das war ich, auf dem weg nach söhre.
und ich denke noch: was guckt die so!  

aber erst mit helm und ann mit cap - das ist auch schwer wiederzuerkennen


----------



## CrunchRyder (18. Juli 2008)

hallo hildesheimer, ich möchte mich endlich auch mal in den thread einklinken.

ich bin bisher alleine unterwegs, und natürlich auch viel zu selten. wär schön wenn man mal gemeinsam eine runde drehen könnte. ich finde nur die forstpisten, trails gehen immer an mir vorbei. konditionell und fahrtechnisch bin ich bei weitem nicht auf der höhe, aber der wille ist da  

was steht bei euch denn am samstag auf dem plan ? solltte ich eher das berguaf- oder das bergab-rad einpacken ?

gruß david


----------



## eisenarsch (18. Juli 2008)

son zwischending  ich denke das entscheiden wir vor ort ,abhängig vom wetter usw.


----------



## MasterAss (18. Juli 2008)

Zwischending ist gut. Bergab gehts auch bei Matsch, sind doch keine Pu$$y´s!


----------



## Harvester (18. Juli 2008)

also so wie man das hier liest braucht man bei Touren mit Master und Jimmy ne Vollcross KTM oder Husquana oder so^^ damit kommt man die vielen Höhenmeter hoch, hat ne Menge Federweg, und gute Bremsen Ausserdem kann man da bestimmt ne Moppedsäge dranbauen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Juli 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> also so wie man das hier liest braucht man bei Touren mit Master und Jimmy ne Vollcross KTM oder Husquana oder so^^ damit kommt man die vielen Höhenmeter hoch, hat ne Menge Federweg, und gute Bremsen Ausserdem kann man da bestimmt ne Moppedsäge dranbauen



...nö, ich fahre 10cm vorne und 10 cm hinten... ist halt nicht so komfortabel und des öfteren überfallen mich höllische Angstschauer gepaart mit Schüttelfrost und Schwindelgefühl... aber ich tu´ dann immer so als ob ich nicht mehr könnte oder etwas am Rad verstellt ist...

...bin sowieso für eine moderatere Fahrweise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raha (18. Juli 2008)

Bleibt es jetzt bei Samstag 12:00 am Söhrer Forsthaus?

Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen

/RaHa


----------



## eisenarsch (18. Juli 2008)

ich bin auf jeden fall da 

 wird sicher eine prima schlammschlacht


----------



## MasterAss (18. Juli 2008)

also im moment regnet es sich ja herrlich ein... naja, wird schon werden.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Juli 2008)

...melde mich ab, hier regnet es Katzen und Hunde
verdammtes Wetter, *******, ******* *******, *******, so eine *******, *******, Mist, *******!


----------



## Yam (20. Juli 2008)

Und wart Ihr gestern los?


----------



## MasterAss (20. Juli 2008)

Aber sicher!

Waren aber nur drei Leute:

Eisenarsch, RaHa und ich...

Wo war denn der Rest? Es hat während der Tour nicht einmal geregnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (20. Juli 2008)

am ende hatte ich 53km und 1125hm auf dem tacho


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Juli 2008)

war gegen 15h im Maiental... allerdings zum Laufen. Die Wege waren trocken!!??? So eine vermaledeite Sülze, habe mich am Morgen durch das Mistwetter demotivieren lassen.
(Habe mir nocheinmal den Trail vom Griesbert-Turm auf den Querweg angeschaut...echt heftig das Ding!)


----------



## Yam (20. Juli 2008)

Ich war heute mal los ab 14.00 Uhr .
Kurz auf dem Kammweg dann Richtung Haus Escherde .
Dann durch denn Wald bis Diekholzen mit unter waren da Geile Passagen bei die ich schon bei der Tour von Leinebike gefahren bin kann ich nur empfehlen,teilweise war da schon alles zugewachsen kaum ein durch kommen.
Nun dann habe ich mir auch mal das Söhrer Forsthaus angeschaut , jetzt weiß ich auch wo das ist .

Alles zusammen waren es 43 Kilometer voller Matsch .
Ich würde ja gerne mal mitfahren damit ich noch ein paar Strecken kennenlernen kann.


----------



## CrunchRyder (20. Juli 2008)

moinsen, jetzt weiss ich endlich auch wo der tosmar ist. ich bin vom söhrer forsthaus hoch, und dann über diesen supergeilen trail nach diekholzen. das grinsen bleibt wohl noch etwas in meinem gesicht . weiter bin ich zum aussichtsturm gefahren, und dann einen netten trail bis neuhof. bei bosch bin ich rausgekommen. laut tacho waren es 32km, von hildeshem aus. leider viel zu wenig trails. aber da kann ich ja bestimt auf eure hilfe zählen, oder ?  
ich fühl mich allerdings total platt, 100 km rennrad sind nicht so anstrengend wie mit dem dualhardtail und den highroller dh durch den wald zu fahren. was nützt grip wenn man keinen berg mehr hoch kommt ?

ab dem aussichtsturm hats geschüttet wie aus eimern. am bike dürfen 3 kg matsch hängen 

gruß david


----------



## Yam (20. Juli 2008)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> moinsen, jetzt weiss ich endlich auch wo der tosmar ist. ich bin vom söhrer forsthaus hoch, und dann über diesen supergeilen trail nach diekholzen. das grinsen bleibt wohl noch etwas in meinem gesicht . weiter bin ich zum aussichtsturm gefahren, und dann einen netten trail bis neuhof. bei bosch bin ich rausgekommen. laut tacho waren es 32km, von hildeshem aus. leider viel zu wenig trails. aber da kann ich ja bestimt auf eure hilfe zählen, oder ?
> ich fühl mich allerdings total platt, 100 km rennrad sind nicht so anstrengend wie mit dem dualhardtail und den highroller dh durch den wald zu fahren. was nützt grip wenn man keinen berg mehr hoch kommt ?
> 
> ab dem aussichtsturm hats geschüttet wie aus eimern. am bike dürfen 3 kg matsch hängen
> ...




Wo geht das denn vom Forsthaus hoch zum Tosmar?


----------



## CrunchRyder (20. Juli 2008)

am forsthaus bin ich geradeaus gefahren und dann rechts abgebogen. ab mitte des weges habe ich wegweiser zum tosmar gesehen. 

lohnt sich der kammweg richtung dethfurt? ich kenn bisher ja nur den abschnitt vom tosmar bis diekholzen.


----------



## average.stalker (20. Juli 2008)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> moinsen, jetzt weiss ich endlich auch wo der tosmar ist. ich bin vom söhrer forsthaus hoch, und dann über diesen supergeilen trail nach diekholzen. das grinsen bleibt wohl noch etwas in meinem gesicht . weiter bin ich zum aussichtsturm gefahren, und dann einen netten trail bis neuhof. bei bosch bin ich rausgekommen. laut tacho waren es 32km, von hildeshem aus. leider viel zu wenig trails. aber da kann ich ja bestimt auf eure hilfe zählen, oder ?
> ich fühl mich allerdings total platt, 100 km rennrad sind nicht so anstrengend wie mit dem dualhardtail und den highroller dh durch den wald zu fahren. was nützt grip wenn man keinen berg mehr hoch kommt ?
> 
> ab dem aussichtsturm hats geschüttet wie aus eimern. am bike dürfen 3 kg matsch hängen
> ...



dieselbe runde habe ich am Donnerstag gedreht.
von HI-city aus über die Straßen nach Söhre und dann den weg, den du genommen hast, zurück.
nervig viel Asphalt auf der Anfahrt, aber egal.
ist ne schöne (für mich) größere runde für nach der arbeit 


Gestern und heute lief bei dem Wetter leider einfach nix  -  aber ich hab ne neue Regenjacke, jetzt gehen mir die entschuldigungen aus


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Juli 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> aber ich hab ne neue Regenjacke, jetzt gehen mir die entschuldigungen aus



wenn du dich wieder drückst ,trotz toller jacke ,hetzt ich den 

 auf dich


----------



## Harvester (20. Juli 2008)

den (fast) kompletten Kammweg hatte ich  ja letzes WE. Also den Blick von da oben vom Windbruch oder was das is lohnt sich schon. Recht einfach wie ich finde (denn sogar ich schaff das  )kommt man von Dethfurt da hoch- sprich die Urologentour: hintenrum. Den Weg von Aussichtsturm nach Bosch bin ich auch hoch, allerdings dann doch des öfteren schiebender Weise. Runter macht das aber sicher viel Spasssss.


----------



## Yam (20. Juli 2008)

Wie Alt seid Ihr hier eigentlich so ich bin Uralt werde 39 
Aber noch frisch und bin bis jetzt auch ohne schieben jeden Berg hochgekrochen.
Wenn noch jemand an der 40 kratzt können wir ja ein Seniorenteam eröffnen lach .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristopherB (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Radler aus Hildesheim und Umgebung,

war heute zum ersten Mal mit dem Trecking Rad (Focus Red Falls) und 28mm Straßenbereifung im Hi-Wald unterwegs. Hasede, Hohnsen, Groß Düngen, Röderhof, Hammberg, Tosmar (wenn ich die Schilder richtig interpretiert habe), nach Diekholzen (auf dem hier angesprochenen Kammweg glaub ich) und von dort hinter Bosch lang zu den 5 Sorsumer Häusern an der B1. Dann rüber zum Gallberg, aber nicht mehr hoch sondern locker zurück nach Hasede. Waren sehr spaßige, wenn auch z.T. nasse, 50km und meine Rennrad KM haben sich ausgezahlt, geschoben wurde nur, wenn ich keinen Grip mehr hatte 
Für ein schönes MTB reichen im Moment die Finanzen leider nicht, vielleicht kommen erstmal breitere Treckingreifen (35mm) mit mehr Profil drauf, bevor das Geld für ein Hardtail (Transalp?) oder gar ein Fully (bin sehr unentschlossen diesbezüglich) vorhanden ist.

Ich hoffe bald mal eine Runde mit euch drehen zu können, vermutlich aber wohl erst mit 26" unter dem Hintern.

Bis dahin lese ich fleißig mit, sportliche Grüße, Christopher


----------



## Harvester (21. Juli 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Wie Alt seid Ihr hier eigentlich so ich bin Uralt werde 39
> Aber noch frisch und bin bis jetzt auch ohne schieben jeden Berg hochgekrochen.
> Wenn noch jemand an der 40 kratzt können wir ja ein Seniorenteam eröffnen lach .


 
Bin fast 31.
Frau + 3 Kinder=wenig Zeit und nichts zu melden^^

@Christopher: 
Also ich würde wenn dann nur nen Fully kaufen. Wenn du km machen willst dann haste ja dein Rennrad. Das Fully is dann für den Spassfaktor


----------



## CrunchRyder (21. Juli 2008)

ein fully kann man aber nach einer schlammschlacht nicht verdreckt in den keller stellen. mein ht kann da bis morgen warten 

gibts denn von bosch einen schönen weg runter nach hildesheim ? es hat mir doch irgendwie weh getan, die guten hömes auf der straße zu vernichten


----------



## average.stalker (21. Juli 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wenn du dich wieder drückst ,trotz toller jacke ,hetzt ich den
> 
> auf dich



args!!!


----------



## average.stalker (21. Juli 2008)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> ein fully kann man aber nach einer schlammschlacht nicht verdreckt in den keller stellen. mein ht kann da bis morgen warten
> 
> gibts denn von bosch einen schönen weg runter nach hildesheim ? es hat mir doch irgendwie weh getan, die guten hömes auf der straße zu vernichten



ich fahre auf der straße nach neuhof so auf der höchsten stelle links wieder in den wald rein.
immer auf den wegen rechts halten, dann kommst du oberhalb von moritzberg raus.

alternativ kannst du dort auch noch mehrere kleine ziemlich zugewachsene singletrails fahren


----------



## Yam (21. Juli 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> Bin fast 31.
> Frau + 3 Kinder=wenig Zeit und nichts zu melden^^
> 
> @Christopher:
> Also ich würde wenn dann nur nen Fully kaufen. Wenn du km machen willst dann haste ja dein Rennrad. Das Fully is dann für den Spassfaktor




Also geht es Dir wir mir, wie sollte es auch anders sein .


----------



## Yam (21. Juli 2008)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> Hallo Radler aus Hildesheim und Umgebung,
> 
> war heute zum ersten Mal mit dem Trecking Rad (Focus Red Falls) und 28mm Straßenbereifung im Hi-Wald unterwegs. Hasede, Hohnsen, Groß Düngen, Röderhof, Hammberg, Tosmar (wenn ich die Schilder richtig interpretiert habe), nach Diekholzen (auf dem hier angesprochenen Kammweg glaub ich) und von dort hinter Bosch lang zu den 5 Sorsumer Häusern an der B1. Dann rüber zum Gallberg, aber nicht mehr hoch sondern locker zurück nach Hasede. Waren sehr spaßige, wenn auch z.T. nasse, 50km und meine Rennrad KM haben sich ausgezahlt, geschoben wurde nur, wenn ich keinen Grip mehr hatte
> Für ein schönes MTB reichen im Moment die Finanzen leider nicht, vielleicht kommen erstmal breitere Treckingreifen (35mm) mit mehr Profil drauf, bevor das Geld für ein Hardtail (Transalp?) oder gar ein Fully (bin sehr unentschlossen diesbezüglich) vorhanden ist.
> ...




Hallo Christopher,

ich stand auch vor der Wahl Fully oder HD. ich habe mich für das Fully entschieden.
Und nach nun ca. 3 Wochen es war eine gute Wahl kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## average.stalker (21. Juli 2008)

ich würde auch nur wieder ein fully kaufen.
hardtail ist dann doch eher was für die race-puristen, finde ich.
das plus an komfort erhält dir auf jeden fall länger die bike-freude
und gerade etwas technische trail machen mit dem fully viel mehr spaß.

und im "alter" soll man ja auch was rückenschönendes nehmen!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juli 2008)

mit wenig Asphalt von HiW zum Steinberg:
Wanderweg "R" folgen
Im Klingenberg (Neuhof) den Trail am Waldrand lang (ist wieder fahrbar) dann über Hoppendal (am Anfang liegt noch ein Haufen Holz), Am Mühlenkamp, Schwarze Riede -> Steinberg.
vielleich erklärt meinen alten Augen mal jemand wo ich den Link zum Bilder hochladen finde 

Stadtplan: http://www.rathaus-hildesheim.de/stadtplan/html/de/1280x1024.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (21. Juli 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> mit wenig Asphalt von HiW zum Steinberg:
> Wanderweg "R" folgen
> Im Klingenberg (Neuhof) den Trail am Waldrand lang (ist wieder fahrbar) dann über Hoppendal (am Anfang liegt noch ein Haufen Holz), Am Mühlenkamp, Schwarze Riede -> Steinberg.
> vielleich erklärt meinen alten Augen mal jemand wo ich den Link zum Bilder hochladen finde
> ...



Einfach auf Deine Fotos und ein neues Album anlegen .


----------



## Yam (21. Juli 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich würde auch nur wieder ein fully kaufen.
> hardtail ist dann doch eher was für die race-puristen, finde ich.
> das plus an komfort erhält dir auf jeden fall länger die bike-freude
> und gerade etwas technische trail machen mit dem fully viel mehr spaß.
> ...



Die Sache mit dem Rücken stimmt zu 100%.
Ich hatte erst einen Bandscheibenvorfall und mit dem Fully geht das Super kein zwicken


----------



## ChristopherB (21. Juli 2008)

Danke für eure Empfehlungen. Ein Fully würde halt noch länger auf sich warten lassen und vergleichsweise schlecht ausgestattet sein. Außerdem gefiel mir mein "Treckingrad" gestern ganz gut mit billiger Federgabel. Breitere Reifen und eine ordentliche Federgabel sollten da schon ein großes Plus an Komfort bringen, aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr Recht.

Es sagt nur jeder was anderes. Ich kenne jemanden aus dem Cannondale Team Bad Salzdetfurth, der schwört auf Hardtails - klar, er ist Racer. Der Papa meiner Freundin fährt ein schönes Fully, empfiehlt mir aufgrund der geringeren Reparaturanfälligkeit und somit geringeren laufenden Kosten (Dämpfer warten lassen) ein "für hier ausreichendes" Hardtail. 
Sehr schwer. Vermutlich geht nichts über zwei angemessene Probefahrten. 

Schönen Montag, Christopher


----------



## Yam (21. Juli 2008)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> Danke für eure Empfehlungen. Ein Fully würde halt noch länger auf sich warten lassen und vergleichsweise schlecht ausgestattet sein. Außerdem gefiel mir mein "Treckingrad" gestern ganz gut mit billiger Federgabel. Breitere Reifen und eine ordentliche Federgabel sollten da schon ein großes Plus an Komfort bringen, aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr Recht.
> 
> Es sagt nur jeder was anderes. Ich kenne jemanden aus dem Cannondale Team Bad Salzdetfurth, der schwört auf Hardtails - klar, er ist Racer. Der Papa meiner Freundin fährt ein schönes Fully, empfiehlt mir aufgrund der geringeren Reparaturanfälligkeit und somit geringeren laufenden Kosten (Dämpfer warten lassen) ein "für hier ausreichendes" Hardtail.
> Sehr schwer. Vermutlich geht nichts über zwei angemessene Probefahrten.
> ...



Fahr doch mal mit dem Fully von Deiner Freundin im Gelände und alle fragen sind beantwortet!
Und das warten lohnt auf jeden fall.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juli 2008)

@ yam, das Leben kann so einfach sein ...
also 1.Versuch Bild zum Pfad in bescheidener Auflösung


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juli 2008)

auweia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (21. Juli 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ yam, das Leben kann so einfach sein ...
> also 1.Versuch Bild zum Pfad in bescheidener Auflösung




geht doch!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juli 2008)

wie schaut´n das Wildgatter zur Zeit aus, kann man da schon wieder durch oder ist der Trail noch zugewuchert?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juli 2008)

Pfädchenpflege ist wichtig


----------



## average.stalker (21. Juli 2008)

der einstieg ist noch recht zugewachsen.. unten gehts.
Machete mitnehmen?!


----------



## MasterAss (21. Juli 2008)

Die Woche gibt es endlich wieder schönes Wetter!!


----------



## Yam (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

mal eine frage kann ich meine Shimano CN-HG73 Kette mit einen sram Kettenschloß verbinden passt das zusammen. ( zwecks besserer Reinigung )


----------



## CrunchRyder (21. Juli 2008)

die achse vom sramschloss passt nicht durch die glieder da shimanokette. kmc-glieder passen. und halten bei mir bisher problemlos.


----------



## MasterAss (21. Juli 2008)

Stimmt so nicht, SRAM-Schlösser funktionieren einwandfrei mit Shimano-Ketten. Praktizier ich schon ewig!


----------



## Harvester (21. Juli 2008)

Master warum verkaufste deine Joplin?


----------



## CrunchRyder (21. Juli 2008)

haben shimanoketten verschiedene durchmesser in den nieten ? bei mir hat das nie gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (22. Juli 2008)

Master, die Joplin hätte ich sofort genommen, aber 31,6mm passt leider nicht.
schade schade.
warum verkaufst du?


----------



## Harvester (22. Juli 2008)

hab keine Ahnung ob die bei mir passen würde, Kohle hb ich auch nicht, aber ausprobieren würd ich gerne mal. Würde mich interessieren, ob ich damit wegen meinem Y-Rahmen noch tiefer mitm Sattel komme.


----------



## Yam (22. Juli 2008)

Habe mir heute eine neue Kette und 2 Schlösser gekauft bei Dynamo satte 30  unglaublich oder ?

Nun zum Schloss da sie kein sram da hatten habe ich mir ein Connex Kettenschloss für 3  pro Stück gekauft schaut mal hier:







Sieht doch ganz gut aus das Ding oder?


----------



## MasterAss (22. Juli 2008)

Ich verkauf weil die Joplin ein echt nerviges Spiel ab Werk hat. Die Sattelnase lässt sich immer marginal hin und her bewegen. Das mag viele nicht stören, mich aber umso mehr. Welches Maß hat denn dein Rahmen, Average?


----------



## average.stalker (22. Juli 2008)

der hat 30,9mm und sollte das spiel nicht gerade verbessern....
die würde einfach nicht halten.
wenn das spiel zu viel ist, was sagt denn die garantie vom hersteller?


----------



## MasterAss (22. Juli 2008)

Nee, das hat nix mit der Klemmung zu tun sondern mit dem Teleskopelement, welches Spiel in dem anderen Element hat. Sattelrohr und Stütze sind fest.
Ein leichtes Spiel ist laut Hersteller "normal" und konstruktionsbedingt. Naja, wer´s glaubt. Die Stütze war schonmal 4 Wcohen eingeschickt, nix gebracht. Jede Stütze, ob MAverick oder CB welche ich in der Hand hatte, besaß Spiel.


----------



## footballkirchne (22. Juli 2008)

Dynamo ist doch eine Apotheke, satte Preise und der Service....naja,zu Räder-Emmel kannste auch nicht gehen (der Junge ist nicht ganz marschklar...), Damann geht gar nicht, der würde Dir sogar seine Großmutter mitverkaufen: :kotz::kotz::kotz:
Bei Mißpagel kannste ein Rad für 10000 kaufen und er zieht immer noch eine Fresse-vor allem wenn Du mit einem Rad ankommst, was Du nicht bei Ihn gekauft hast.
Ritzel war ein Geheimtipp, doch seit Enrico der Schrauber bei Kloth angefangen hat, kannste den vergessen.
Das beste ist zur Zeit Teile im Internet zu bestellen. Manchmal sind Schnäppchen dabei


----------



## Yam (22. Juli 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Dynamo ist doch eine Apotheke, satte Preise und der Service....naja,zu RÃ¤der-Emmel kannste auch nicht gehen (der Junge ist nicht ganz marschklar...), Damann geht gar nicht, der wÃ¼rde Dir sogar seine GroÃmutter mitverkaufen: :kotz::kotz::kotz:
> Bei MiÃpagel kannste ein Rad fÃ¼r 10000â¬ kaufen und er zieht immer noch eine Fresse-vor allem wenn Du mit einem Rad ankommst, was Du nicht bei Ihn gekauft hast.
> Ritzel war ein Geheimtipp, doch seit Enrico der Schrauber bei Kloth angefangen hat, kannste den vergessen.
> Das beste ist zur Zeit Teile im Internet zu bestellen. Manchmal sind SchnÃ¤ppchen dabei



Denn Eindruck hatte ich auch , bin nur hin weil Leinbike Urlaub hat!
Aber sicher die Kette hÃ¤tte ich fÃ¼r die hÃ¤lfte im Netz bekommen werde ich in zukunft auch machen.
Geht garnicht der Laden.


----------



## average.stalker (22. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Nee, das hat nix mit der Klemmung zu tun sondern mit dem Teleskopelement, welches Spiel in dem anderen Element hat. Sattelrohr und Stütze sind fest.
> Ein leichtes Spiel ist laut Hersteller "normal" und konstruktionsbedingt. Naja, wer´s glaubt. Die Stütze war schonmal 4 Wcohen eingeschickt, nix gebracht. Jede Stütze, ob MAverick oder CB welche ich in der Hand hatte, besaß Spiel.



ne, is mir schon klar, dass die klemmung damit nichts zu tun hat. war nur als spaß gedacht, zumal ja mein rahmen auch nen kleineres sattelrohr hat, als die stütze  

wenn das so schlimm ist, werde ich da auch echt von abstand nehmen. ich find die stützen ja eigentlich geil, aber wenn da irgendwas wackeln sollte, würde mich das auch viel zu sehr nerven....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch0r (23. Juli 2008)

Hab grad ne Tour hinter mir:

Diekholzen - Roter Berg - Grisberg - Bad Salzdetfurth - Maiental - Breinum - Bad Salzdetfurth - Wehrstedt - Groß Düngen - Söhre - Diekholzen 

Hab mich irgendwie von Diekholzen nach Bad Salzdetfurth verfahren  und musste deshalb den Roten Berg zwei mal hoch und bin bestimmt noch einige Umwege gefahren bis ich dann endlich in Bad Salzdetfurth angekommen bin 

Waren ingesammt dann ~40km. Nicht schlecht für das "erste Mal" MTB find ich  Wird wohl noch einiges an Kondition dazu kommen müssen bei mir bevor ich mich an ne Runde mit euch herran wagen kann 

Also wenn ihr irgendwann einen keuchenden Kerl auf nem Hardtail seht, keine Angst, das bin nur ich


----------



## rODAHn (23. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin auch mal wieder hier...
Wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Runde?

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Lust!
...ich muss doch meine neuen Laufräder mal "Spatzierenfahren". 

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## CrunchRyder (23. Juli 2008)

hey, schon wieder keinen im wald getroffen... 
hiltown-söhre-tosmar-diekholzen-sorsum-hiltown der tosmartrail geht auch mit der starren mühle, macht aber nich soviel spass wie mit dem bergabgerät.  dafür war ich auf der runde eine stunde schneller...

gruß david

sonntag find ich übrigens gut


----------



## Yam (23. Juli 2008)

Habt Ihr alle Urlaub ?
Ich auch können doch mal Vormittags eine Runde drehen wenn Ihr lust habt!


----------



## footballkirchne (23. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Hab grad ne Tour hinter mir:
> 
> Diekholzen - Roter Berg - Grisberg - Bad Salzdetfurth - Maiental - Breinum - Bad Salzdetfurth - Wehrstedt - Groß Düngen - Söhre - Diekholzen
> 
> ...


----------



## Bone$ (23. Juli 2008)

Moinsen

nachdem ich dieses Forum schon eine Weile beobachtet habe werde ich mich auch mal zu Wort kommen lassen.

Bin der Dirk 39 verh. und 1 Kind und wohn im schönen Diekholzen
bin leider zur zeit noch außer Gefecht habe mir vor 3 wochen den arm auf dem tosmar gebrochen,werde  aber wieder ende august in den Bergen zu sehen sein.Werde dann  mit meinem neuen Schätzchen -Hardtail-auf Achse sein.
Vielen Dank an Leine- Bike  Super Service und gute Beratung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (23. Juli 2008)

da es bei mir auch keiner getan hat  mach ich das hier nun mal : Willkommen in diesem Forum Bone$


----------



## Fisch0r (23. Juli 2008)

Zecken hab ich keine, was mich verdammt wundert denn ich bin nen kleinen Pfad langelaufen(!) der sowas von zugewachsen ist, dass an fahren nicht zu denken war!  Dafür einige Brennesselwunden und diverse Bromberbuschkratzer  Für den Weg hätte ich 'ne Heckenschere mitnehmen sollen oder ein paar Liter Agent Orange  Naja, den werd ich wohl erst im Winter wieder befahren  Gibt ja genug was ich noch nicht kenne 

Edit: Hi Bone$


----------



## Yam (23. Juli 2008)

Bone$ schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> nachdem ich dieses Forum schon eine Weile beobachtet habe werde ich mich auch mal zu Wort kommen lassen.
> 
> ...



hi da habe ich auch mein Bike her Top die beiden oder?
Und Willkommen hier im Forum!
Wo kommst Du denn her?


----------



## Bone$ (23. Juli 2008)

Diekholzen Marienburger Str.43  hinter Gasthof Jörns

die beiden aus Gronau wissen schon was sie verkaufen,klar geht es da auch ums Geld ich hatte aber nie das Gefühl das sie nur verkaufen wollten.GAnz anders da ein paar Dealer in HI.

Und es muß auch nicht immer eine MArke sein.Ich gebe mich mit ein Centurion  zufrieden  muß ja nicht immer CUBE oder Spez.... oder andere sein

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte


----------



## Yam (23. Juli 2008)

Bone$ schrieb:


> Diekholzen Marienburger Str.43  hinter Gasthof Jörns



Na dann melde Dich mal wenn Du wieder Fit bist was für ein HD hast Du denn genommen?
Hast Du schon mal eine Tour von LB mit gemacht?


----------



## Bone$ (23. Juli 2008)

Ne Tour von LB habe ich noch keine gemacht 
ich habe mich fast immer nur alleine durch die Berge gequält.
War einmal mit dem ADFC-Mittwochabend Truppe mit hat ziemlichen Spaß gemacht und ist eine lustige Truppe sind aber auch ein paar Eisenbeisser dabei.


----------



## Yam (23. Juli 2008)

Bone$ schrieb:


> Ne Tour von MB habe ich noch keine gemacht
> ich habe mich fast immer nur alleine durch die Berge gequält.
> War einmal mit dem ADFC-Mittwochabend Truppe mit hat ziemlichen Spaß gemacht und ist eine lustige Truppe sind aber auch ein paar Eisenbeisser dabei.



Oki, dann melde Dich mal wenn Du wieder Fit bist dann können wir ja mal ein Gang machen wenn Du lust!Komme ja öfters in Diekholzen vorbei , momentan fast täglich !

Gruß Ingo

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2893529/MTB_vs_Land_Rover


----------



## MasterAss (23. Juli 2008)

Sonntag kann ich diesmal nicht... Hätte nur Freitag Zeit.


----------



## average.stalker (24. Juli 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin auch mal wieder hier...
> Wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Runde?
> ...



watt haste denn für neue Laufräder?
Carbon? extrem-leichtbau?
oder was "ordentliches", mit 30mm weite und 2,5er puschen drauf?


----------



## Fisch0r (24. Juli 2008)

Meine güte mein Hintern tut weh von Gestern... Ist das nach jeder Tour so oder nur am Anfang bis sich das "Sitzfleisch" daran gewöhnt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (24. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Meine güte mein Hintern tut weh von Gestern... Ist das nach jeder Tour so oder nur am Anfang bis sich das "Sitzfleisch" daran gewöhnt hat?





das wird wohl dauern bis das besser wird!


----------



## Harvester (24. Juli 2008)

ausser du hast nen zu schmalen Sattel..... dann tut es ewig weh^^


----------



## Fisch0r (24. Juli 2008)

Hab nen Fizik Aliante, is schon recht schmal aber beim Fahren an sich recht angenehm gewesen... Naja bis zum Wochenende gönne ich meinen Bäckchen ne kleine Pause


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Juli 2008)

... wie schaut´s am Samstag/ Sonntag mit radeln aus??! 
Mit dem Wetter soll das ja diesemal klappen!!!
(nein bin kein Schönwetterfahrer!)
Wenn ich im Lande bleibe sollte es eine längere Runde werden...


----------



## average.stalker (24. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Hab nen Fizik Aliante, is schon recht schmal aber beim Fahren an sich recht angenehm gewesen... Naja bis zum Wochenende gönne ich meinen Bäckchen ne kleine Pause



kauf dir nen fully!  

in meinem alter wäre hardtail auch nix für den hintern


----------



## Fisch0r (24. Juli 2008)

Soviel dazu "Ich hab keine Zecke": Hatte ebend eine im Arm stecken, die Gestern da gewiss noch nicht war  Ich hoffe ich hab alles rausbekommen von der... Weiß jemand wies mit Krankheiten in unseren Breiten aussieht die von Zecken übertragen werden?


----------



## footballkirchne (24. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Soviel dazu "Ich hab keine Zecke": Hatte ebend eine im Arm stecken, die Gestern da gewiss noch nicht war  Ich hoffe ich hab alles rausbekommen von der... Weiß jemand wies mit Krankheiten in unseren Breiten aussieht die von Zecken übertragen werden?



Von Zecken kannst Du Menigitis (Gehirnhautentzündung) bekommen. Allerdings mehr im Süden, Bayern usw. Dort empfiehlt es sich, eine Impfung vorzunehmen-FSME-Erreger.
Die Zecken hier sind eher harmlos. Können am ehesten Hautenzündungen auslösen. Kannste bei Wickipedia lesen.
Mein Kumpel hat mal als Techn.Vermesser an einen Baum gepinckelt-und hatte eine Zecke am Penis-das war wirklich nicht schön


----------



## Yam (24. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Soviel dazu "Ich hab keine Zecke": Hatte ebend eine im Arm stecken, die Gestern da gewiss noch nicht war  Ich hoffe ich hab alles rausbekommen von der... WeiÃ jemand wies mit Krankheiten in unseren Breiten aussieht die von Zecken Ã¼bertragen werden?



Tja alter da sieht es schlecht aus!
Mein Sohn hatte eine auf der Marienburg in Nordstemmen bekommen sind damit ins Krankenhaus und der Doc hatte uns geraten die zum Testen in die TierÃ¤rztliche Hochschule zu geben.
Was ich auch machte , nach 3 Tagen war das Ergebnis da , Volltreffer der kleine hat dann eine 2 WÃ¶chige Antibiotikakur machen mÃ¼ssen ,also nicht wegschmeissen die kleinen Freunde!!!!!!!

P.S das Kostet 25 â¬ welche aber gut angelegt sind denke ich!


----------



## Fisch0r (24. Juli 2008)

Zum Testen isses jetzt zu spät, das Vieh is schon das Klo runter. Gute Reise!

Naja wird schon gut gehen. Ich hab sie relativ früh entdeckt. Sie war noch nicht sehr fest drinne und Blut gesaugt hat sie auch noch keins denke ich.

Was hatte die Zecke deines Sohnes denn? FSME oder Boreliose? Dachte auch immer in unseren Breiten sind wir sicher, leider wohl doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (24. Juli 2008)

Setup am Bike einstellen?

Bin mit meinen Setup am Fully noch nicht zufrieden.
Habe gestern mal denn Luftdruck der Gabel und des Federbeins einwenig Reduziert, habe heute eine kleine Tour gemacht ging schon besser allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das der vorderreifen manchmal kein Gripp hat obwohl ich die Gabel schon recht schnell gestellt habe.

Meine Frage Luftdruck am Reifen was fahrt Ihr?

Daten:

Gewicht ca 92 Kilogramm
Reifen : Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25
Luftdruck 2,5 Bar V&H


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Juli 2008)

ich habe mal meine machete getestet  der kleine pfad vom roten berg in richtung hönze ist wieder frei 
vorher






[/URL][/IMG]
nachher





[/URL][/IMG]
@ MasterAss ,der kleine zugewuchertet weg von samstag 





[/URL][/IMG]
man wird wohl erst sehen wie fleißig ich war wenn das ganze dorenzeug getrocknet ist


----------



## Yam (24. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Zum Testen isses jetzt zu spät, das Vieh is schon das Klo runter. Gute Reise!
> 
> Naja wird schon gut gehen. Ich hab sie relativ früh entdeckt. Sie war noch nicht sehr fest drinne und Blut gesaugt hat sie auch noch keins denke ich.
> 
> Was hatte die Zecke deines Sohnes denn? FSME oder Boreliose? Dachte auch immer in unseren Breiten sind wir sicher, leider wohl doch nicht



Also ich glaube gegen FSME kannst Du Dich Impfen gegen Boreliose nicht oder umgekehrt , weiß nicht mehr so genau!
Du solltest aber dennoch unbedingt zum Doc gehen weil man es auch nach drei Wochen Feststellen kann ob Sie Dich Infizieret hat.
Mein kleiner hatte , oder besser gesagt die Zecke hatte das was man nicht Impfen kann .
Das schlimme daran ist selbst wenn Du jetzt keine Beschwerden hast die Krankheit kann auch erst nach Jahren auftreten und das ist NICHT lustig.
Kenne da so ein Fall bei unseren Freunden!
Nicht Lustig die Sache also nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen!!!!!


----------



## Fisch0r (24. Juli 2008)

Federungs-Setup Anleitung vom Mountainbike-Magazin. Ob's was taugt weiß ich nicht


----------



## Yam (24. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Federungs-Setup Anleitung vom Mountainbike-Magazin. Ob's was taugt weiß ich nicht



Genau danach habe ich es gemacht lol


----------



## MasterAss (24. Juli 2008)

Saubere Arbeit Matze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (24. Juli 2008)

Also ich fahre mit 2,5" RR und NN jeweils 2,3 BAR.
...und hatte erst einen Platten bei ca. 2000 Km.

Grüße


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit Matze!




Jo, feine Sache... vor 3 Wochen bin ich da zum Mofarennen runter. War gar nicht lustig
Wollen wir mit der Machete mal zum Wildgatter, nicht des Schwarzwildes wegen?


----------



## rODAHn (24. Juli 2008)

Da war ich vor ca. 2 Wochen...
Bis auf die ersten 10 Meter ging es eigentlich.

Einige Schrammen von den Brombeeren (oder was das auch immer ist) habe ich aber dennoch davongetragen.

Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht!


----------



## rODAHn (24. Juli 2008)

Fährt eigentlich einer von Euch dieses Jahr in "Badze" mit?
...ich hätte da ja auch Lust zu.

..nur alleine ist doof. :kotz:


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Juli 2008)

Borreliose ist hier möglich,
 testen nach 14 Tagen. falls typische Hautrötung sichtbar unbedingt testen! http://www.borreliose-bund.de/bund/html/stich1.html


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Juli 2008)

@ eisenarsch 

Ist Hönze sehenswert ?


----------



## Harvester (25. Juli 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ eisenarsch
> 
> Ist Hönze sehenswert ?


 
is genauso langweilig wie jedes andere Dorf mit 400 Einwohnern.....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Juli 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich einer von Euch dieses Jahr in "Badze" mit?
> ...ich hätte da ja auch Lust zu.
> 
> ..nur alleine ist doof. :kotz:



... da fährst Du nicht alleine
Ich fahre mit, des Spaßes und des kostenlosen alkoholreien Weizens wegen. Allerdings kann man sich noch nicht anmelden


----------



## Harvester (25. Juli 2008)

würd ich ja auch gern mal versuchen, auch wenn ich letzter werden sollte^^
Womit ich noch nen Problem habe ist die Kaiserhoftreppenabfahrt...... Ich habs halt noch nicht so mit den "steilen"  Abfahrten. Also wann tranieren wir mal Treppenabfahrten? 

btw: heute hat mein Bruder mein Bike mit zu sich nach Kassel genommen. Endlich bekomme ich von seinen Kumpels dort mein Bike umgebaut: 
-breitere Reifen- von jetzt 1.95 auf Nobbi 2.3
-hintere Felgenbremse Shimano XT aud HS33
-vordere Felgenbremse XT auf Scheibe
evt 8er Ritzel auf 9er, damit ich endlich die doofe Gripshiftdinger wegschmeissen kann.


----------



## Yam (25. Juli 2008)

Moin,

war gerade mit dem Bike in Hi.
Und dann hält mich so ein beschissenner Bulle an und nimmt mir 10 wegen fahrens in der Fussgängerzone ab so ein W....!
Bin nur grollt 
Die Säcke haben keine anderen Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (25. Juli 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> würd ich ja auch gern mal versuchen, auch wenn ich letzter werden sollte^^
> Womit ich noch nen Problem habe ist die Kaiserhoftreppenabfahrt...... Ich habs halt noch nicht so mit den "steilen"  Abfahrten.



Kann da jeder mit machen?
Hätte auch mal Bock drauf!!


----------



## Fisch0r (25. Juli 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> [...] Bin nur grollt [...]



Das war ja dein Fehler, wärste gefahren hätten die dich nie gekriegt!


----------



## Yam (25. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Das war ja dein Fehler, wärste gefahren hätten die dich nie gekriegt!



Jo das nächste mal


----------



## footballkirchne (25. Juli 2008)

Eisenarsch
wieder mal eine hervorragende Waldarbeit.
Mach weiter so
Melde mich ab in den Urlaub, 1 "Woche Thüringer Wald, 3 Wochen Schwarzwald


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Juli 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Eisenarsch
> wieder mal eine hervorragende Waldarbeit.
> Mach weiter so
> Melde mich ab in den Urlaub, 1 "Woche Thüringer Wald, 3 Wochen Schwarzwald





....schon wieder einer mit Urlaub...


----------



## rODAHn (25. Juli 2008)

Cool,

gibst Du mir bescheid, wenn Du Dich anmeldest?
...was bist Du denn letztes Jahr für eine Klasse/Strecke gefahren?

Gruß

rODAHn


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Juli 2008)

ich war in den senioren1  die strecke ist fast immer die gleiche ,wird von jahr zu jahr etwas besser  wenn diese schnarchnasen von badze nur langsam in die gänge kommen würden  ich bin auf jeden fall mit dabei


----------



## Harvester (25. Juli 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Kann da jeder mit machen?
> Hätte auch mal Bock drauf!!


 

ja kann jeder mitmachen 
die Strecke is auch kein Vergleich mit der Profistrecke, sprich das geht "eigentlich" mit nem Hollandrad



Tja die Bullen in der Stadt sind da scharf. Liegt aber auch daran, das die ja in der Fussgängerzone ne eigene Wache haben. Das nächste mal kommste bei "Ihr Platz" vorbei. In dem Lottoladen drinne arbeite ich eigentlich jeden Tag ab mittags.


----------



## Yam (25. Juli 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> ja kann jeder mitmachen
> die Strecke is auch kein Vergleich mit der Profistrecke, sprich das geht "eigentlich" mit nem Hollandrad
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann mach ich da auch mit kennst Du die Strecke dann können wir die doch zusammen abfahren wenn Du lust hast?
Wo ist denn "Ihr Platz"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (25. Juli 2008)

ja die Strecke, zumindest vom letzten Jahr, kenn ich, shcliesslich wohn ich ja da^^. Allerdings sind die SingleDHtrails mit Holz blockiert.........
"Ihr Platz" ist gegenüber von Kaufhof, zwischen "Wurstbasar" und "Quelle"


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Juli 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> ja kann jeder mitmachen
> die Strecke is auch kein Vergleich mit der Profistrecke, sprich das geht "eigentlich" mit nem Hollandrad



...mit ´nem Hollandrad??? Dann habe ich das letzte mal irgend etwas falsch gemacht, ich war nämlich ziemlich fertig nach dem Rennen. 

Ich hatte vor knapp 6 Wochen mal die Abfahrt gesäubert... ich schaue nachher nochmal hoch.

...bin auch unter den Senioren gestartet man bin ich ALT


----------



## Bone$ (26. Juli 2008)

Mann oder Frau ist doch immer nur so alt wie Mann oder Frau sich fühlt.

Und seitdem ich mit dem RADEL unterwegs bin ,bin ich 10 Jahre (gefühlt) jünger..........


----------



## Fisch0r (26. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch von einigen Leuten gehört das die Amateurstrecke keine Sonntags-Nachmittags-Tour ist


----------



## Yam (26. Juli 2008)

:kotz::kotz::kotz:

War ab 15.00 Uhr heute unterwegs, kaum zu glauben ich habe bei dem Wetter noch nie so viele Biker auf dem Kamm getroffen .
Eine Gruppe von ca. 11 Leuten und noch ein einzelner.
Hätte ja nie gedacht das noch welche so bescheurt sind bei dem Wetter eine Tour zu machen!
Ich war so platt das ich gleich wie ich am Turm war wieder nachhause gefahren bin ist einfach zu Heiß heute


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Juli 2008)

bin heute nur knappe 45 Km geradelt habe aber ca. 1100 Hm erkämpft.
War ein sattes Klima im Wald!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (26. Juli 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> bin heute nur knappe 45 Km geradelt habe aber ca. 1100 Hm erkämpft.
> War ein sattes Klima im Wald!!



Respekt
was hast den alles zum Trinken mit gehabt lol.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Juli 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Respekt
> was hast den alles zum Trinken mit gehabt lol.



2,5 Ltr im Rucksack und 0,5 Ltr alkoholfreies Weizen am Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm, hatte zu wenig zu Essen mit...


----------



## Chandru (26. Juli 2008)

Also ich hatte ca. 2l im Rucksack + 2x0,75l in der Flasche und dir waren so gut wie alle als Jimi + Kollege mich bei km 38 überholt haben.


----------



## Yam (26. Juli 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> 2,5 Ltr im Rucksack und 0,5 Ltr alkoholfreies Weizen am Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm, hatte zu wenig zu Essen mit...



Bist Du dann weiter denn Kamm runter gefahren mir ist ein einzelner entgegen gekommen warst Du das?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Juli 2008)

Gpsies ist göttlich!!! ...krazt kratz... auf dem Weg zum Matzenborn!?! Da bin ich ziemlich im Eimer gewesen, hatte glaube auch nicht gegrüßt... tschuldigung!

.......nach dem Hi-Turm bin ich wieder zurück in Richtung Diekholzen, mir ist keiner wissentlich begegnet.


----------



## Chandru (26. Juli 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Gpsies ist göttlich!!! ...krazt kratz... auf dem Weg zum Matzenborn!?! Da bin ich ziemlich im Eimer gewesen, hatte glaube auch nicht gegrüßt... tschuldigung!



Macht nix, ich habe glaub ich auch nicht gegrüßt. Hab dich auch nur am Rad erkannt. (_Das hab ich doch schon mal gesehen ..._)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Juli 2008)

Chandru schrieb:


> Macht nix, ich habe glaub ich auch nicht gegrüßt. Hab dich auch nur am Rad erkannt. (_Das hab ich doch schon mal gesehen ..._)




hehe... da oben habe ich versucht den Radler vor mir zu folgen, der hatte ziemlich "Purre" in den Beinen... musste dann die Verfolgung am Tosmar abbrechen sonst hätte ich:kotz:


----------



## Harvester (26. Juli 2008)

Also ich wollte natürlich jimmys Rennen nicht niederreden, ich meinte natürlich erstmal den Vergleich zwischen Profi und Jedermannstrecke( Profi geht den gesamten Berg hoch und das 2 Stunden....). Ausserdem wollte Jimmy sicher nicht als Letzter ankommen, oder?


----------



## raha (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo Chandru,

wenn du das nächste Mal durch Holle kommst, sage doch vorher mal Bescheid, dann kann ich dich ein Stück begleiten, wenn du magst 

Gruß,
 RaHa


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Juli 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> Ausserdem wollte Jimmy sicher nicht als Letzter ankommen, oder?




hehe... ne,Zielsetzung ist: Keine überehrgeizigen Semi-Profis behindern und Spaß haben... und mindestens der vorletzte Platz.... alles was besser ist multipliziert den Spaßfaktor bei der anschließenden Fete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (27. Juli 2008)

Hier mal was zum Geschmack holen:

http://www.hildesheim-tv.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=281&Itemid=13

http://www.bike2b.com/644-Bundesliga_in_Bad_Salzdetfurth__der_Clip_zum_Even-,e_78574,r_9164.htm


Vielleicht gibt es dieses Jahr eine Torpedo- 3Gang Wertung


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Juli 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es dieses Jahr eine Torpedo- 3Gang Wertung



Torpedo 3-Gang war das nicht in den 80ern der kleine "Knüppel" am Lenker???


----------



## 1298ep (27. Juli 2008)

Aber bei den meisten Hollandrädern Standart.


----------



## s´Mattl (27. Juli 2008)

Ein Gruß aus Bayern in meine alte Heimat, der Lkrs Hildesheim. 
Hildesheimer Wald, das Dreieck Salzdetfurth-Diekholzen-Sibbesse bot viele schöne Wege zum Biken. Bin leider nur noch selten oben, Schwiegereltern leben zwar noch dort (östlicher Lkrs) und einige (Schul-) Freunde, meine Eltern jedoch haben im letzten Jahr ihren Wohnsitz jedoch vom südlichen Landkreis nach Nord-Ost-Bayern verlegt. 

Ich grüße jedenfalls alle, die die Natur des Landkreis HI zu schätzen wissen.

Mattl


----------



## Chandru (27. Juli 2008)

raha schrieb:


> Hallo Chandru,
> 
> wenn du das nächste Mal durch Holle kommst, sage doch vorher mal Bescheid, dann kann ich dich ein Stück begleiten, wenn du magst
> 
> ...



Klar, wenn ich mal wieder etwas in der Richtung plane sag ich bescheid!

Heute war auf'm Kammweg nach Diekholzen gar nix los, bei dem tollem Wetter kein einziger mit Rad unterwegs?! ;-)


----------



## average.stalker (27. Juli 2008)

meine bessere hälfte und ich sind heute um die mittagszeit über den kamweg.

am hildesheimer aussichtsturm haben einen sehr rüstigen 70ig jährigen getroffen, auf nem high end cannondale. heute hat er nur die kleine 30km runde gemacht, weil er gestern scon 10 km laufen war und vorgestern die große runde gefahren ist  
der war der hammer. schön im bad salzdetfurth-race-trikot.
total witzig.
ich will mit 70 auch so fit sein!


----------



## rODAHn (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute!

...war (ist) dass nicht ein geiles Wetter heute?
OK, 5-8 Grad weniger wären zum Biken besser gewesen, aber egal.

Bin heute eine echt schöne Runde gefahren:
(Ist zwar one GPS gemacht, passt aber in etwa so...)





Und der Blick war auch super!!!





Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Chandru (27. Juli 2008)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> ...war (ist) dass nicht ein geiles Wetter heute?
> OK, 5-8 Grad weniger wären zum Biken besser gewesen, aber egal.
> ...



hmm, also ich bin heute so gefahren


----------



## Fisch0r (27. Juli 2008)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> Ich grüße jedenfalls alle, die die Natur des Landkreis HI zu schätzen wissen.
> 
> Mattl



Danke dir! 

Sende dir hiermit die besten Grüße zurück  Schön zu wissen das jemand aus dem "hohen Norden" unten in Bayern ein bisschen aufpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Juli 2008)

...ich bin heute mit einem Kumpel eine "sauharte Schweinerunde" durch´s Innerstetal mit Proviant-Stop an der Dömäne zum Hohnsen geradelt... zum 3-stündigem relaxen. Zurück ging es (mit entsprechendem Stop an der Dömäne natürlich!!) über die uuunglaubliche Steigung der alten Frankfurter Heerstraße wieder in Richtung Heimat... tschuldigung aber das dokumentiere ich nicht mit Google..:+))


----------



## rODAHn (27. Juli 2008)

Wo ist denn die "Frankfurter Heerstraße" ?


----------



## average.stalker (27. Juli 2008)

uuuuuh - und DAS bei DER hitze!
tougher typ!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Juli 2008)

War total hart...echt! Wäre das A.- freie Weizen nicht A-frei gewesen würde ich jetzt noch zwischen Egenstedt und Itzum liegen!

Ähm, die "Alte Frankfurter Heerstraße" ist hier


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Juli 2008)

ich habe es auf 68km gebracht ,zwischendurch musste ich mich in einem kiesteich abkühlen  jetzt nur noch ein weizen und dann langsam ins bettchen


----------



## Fisch0r (28. Juli 2008)

Bin ebend zum 2. Mal von Diekholzen nach Bad Salzdetfurth / Maiental gefahren und hab mich zum 2. Mal verfahren 

Ich hab zwei Sachen feststellen müssen:

Wanderweg Bad Salzdetfurth und Wanderweg Maiental sind absolut unterschiedliche Wege 
Wanderwege sind nicht immer auch Radwege, sebst wenn man MTB fährt 

Aber ich denke nach den ersten Erkundungsausfahrten werd ich das nächste Mal den direkten Weg finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (28. Juli 2008)

Wer hat morgen Lust zu fahren? Bzw. wer hat heute Abend spontan Lust?


----------



## Yam (28. Juli 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Bin ebend zum 2. Mal von Diekholzen nach Bad Salzdetfurth / Maiental gefahren und hab mich zum 2. Mal verfahren
> 
> Ich hab zwei Sachen feststellen müssen:
> 
> ...



da ist mir auch passiert bin in Petze gewesen unten an den kleinen unterstand wo eine Karte drin ist , wollte bis zum Funkturm dann Tosma und anschließend Söhre.
Bin irgendwie auch nach Söhre gekommen aber nicht so wie ich wollte!


----------



## average.stalker (28. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wer hat morgen Lust zu fahren? Bzw. wer hat heute Abend spontan Lust?



wo solls denn langgehen?
vielleicht kann man gleich den gabeltest mal einwerfen!


----------



## rODAHn (28. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wer hat morgen Lust zu fahren? Bzw. wer hat heute Abend spontan Lust?



shit, heute Abend wäre geil gewesen... habe zu spät reingeschaut. Wie schaut´s mit Mittwoch Abend aus??? Ca. 18-18:30h aus?
Morgen versuche ich mich mit ein paar Mannschaftskameraden am Aussichtsturm mit einer lockeren K18 Einheit!!!


----------



## MasterAss (29. Juli 2008)

Also mir ist egal ob heute oder morgen Abend? Dachte so an 18h und an fiese Trails 
Also zwischen Diekholzen und Salze.


----------



## average.stalker (29. Juli 2008)

fiese trails find ich geil - und langsam bergauf! 
18h wo?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Juli 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also mir ist egal ob heute oder morgen Abend? Dachte so an 18h und an fiese Trails
> Also zwischen Diekholzen und Salze.



MITTWOCH!!!


----------



## average.stalker (29. Juli 2008)

mist - heute wird nix. wir müssen noch unseren MINI in die werkstatt bringen.
morgen? 18.30H vielleicht?


----------



## MasterAss (29. Juli 2008)

18.30h Mittwoch Söhrer Forsthaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (29. Juli 2008)

vielleicht komme ich mit  ich werde es mal versuchen


----------



## rODAHn (29. Juli 2008)

wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei!


----------



## HITOMI (30. Juli 2008)

18h30 Söhrer Forsthaus, wenn's nicht regnet, ist okay.

Kann aber sein, dass es 2-3 Minuten später wird bei uns,
weil wir vorher den MINI noch aus der Werkstatt abholen
müssen. Dürfte aber passen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bekomm´s nicht gebacken**KOTZ**


----------



## average.stalker (30. Juli 2008)

hm.. bei uns wirds leider auf jeden fall später. muss noch was fertig machen.
bitte wartet nicht. falls wir 18.35h nicht da sind, fahrt los...
shorry


----------



## rODAHn (30. Juli 2008)

Ist mir heute auch zu "schwül".

Sorry


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Juli 2008)

kommt denn überhaupt wer ? ich bin dabei ,vom dem wetter lasse ich mir den spaß nicht verderben  
bis später


----------



## rODAHn (30. Juli 2008)

Ich war doch unterwegs...
War das eigentlich einer (um 18.30 auf dem Tosmar) von Euch?


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Juli 2008)

ja ,du hast Master Ass gesehen.
wir 2 hatten unseren spaß.wir haben sogar bis ca.18.50 gewartet 






[/URL][/IMG]
feinstes wetter 





[/URL][/IMG]
wir haben eine brennesselplantage gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (30. Juli 2008)

schlechtesgewissenhab


----------



## HITOMI (30. Juli 2008)

echt total sorry.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bin leider erst viel später von der arbeit zurück gewesen...


----------



## rODAHn (30. Juli 2008)

...hatte ja vorher abgesagt...

Trotzdem Sorry.


----------



## MasterAss (31. Juli 2008)

Naja, war wie immer halt. Nächstes Mal warten wir halt nur 5 Minuten.

Wir sind im übrigen die feinsten Trails gefahren, also verpasst habt ihr jede Menge.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Juli 2008)

und heute?  ca.17.30 Bosch/Hi AT , Tosmar + 30 min.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Juli 2008)

habt Ihr das obere Foto in der Tidexe geschossen? Kommt mir bekannt vor????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (31. Juli 2008)

Das Foto ist der eine Feldweg der von der Badser Grillhütte oben in den Wald geht. Der führt neben dem Neubaugebiet hoch.


----------



## Yam (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wer ist mir denn heute Richtung Diekholzen entgegen gekommen Gelbes Triko & Schwarze Lange Hose  bei dem Wetter lol!


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Juli 2008)

lange hose ? was für ein depp


----------



## Yam (31. Juli 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> lange hose ? was für ein depp



jo


----------



## rODAHn (31. Juli 2008)

und wer war heute gegen 19.00 Uhr am Tosmar und Griesberg in Gelb/Orange unterwegs?

...wie sieht es dann am Wochenende bei Euch aus?


----------



## raha (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte morgen Nachmittag von Hi über Diekholzen-Badse nach Holle fahren, ist die eingezeichnete Strecke so gut fahrbar oder habt ihr bessere Strecken für mich?





Gruß,
 RaHa

P.S.: GPS-Daten sind willkommen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Das Foto ist der eine Feldweg der von der Badser Grillhütte oben in den Wald geht. Der führt neben dem Neubaugebiet hoch.




.... okay, Tidexe schönes Eckchen zum radeln


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. August 2008)

raha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte morgen Nachmittag von Hi über Diekholzen-Badse nach Holle fahren, ist die eingezeichnete Strecke so gut fahrbar oder habt ihr bessere Strecken für mich?
> 
> ...



Das ist doch der Kammweg zur Welfenhöhe... wenn man sich da nicht so genau auskennt ist die Möglichkeit groß sich zu verfahren.
GPS-Daten habe ich über einen Teil des Weges... schicke ich Dir zu


----------



## waldarbeiterin (1. August 2008)

ich bin's auch mal wieder...
habe soeben mein epic verkauft. nun muss was neues her, mtb-entzug halte ich nicht lange aus... 
dachte da an nen stumpi. bin aber auch offen für andere empfehlungen. das bike sollte 120 - 140 mm federweg haben und sram-ausstattung.
also, macht mir mal nen paar vorschläge! was würdet ihr kaufen?


----------



## average.stalker (1. August 2008)

Stumpi ist doch ne gute wahl. bei emmel steht noch eins im schaufenster glaube ich.
ein rot/schwarzes. ganz schick.

ich find die neuen lapierres total super. also das Zesty  z.b., das hat 140mm. kannst du in hannover bei ATB begutachten.
http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/VTT/product/specifications/ZESTY-314
mein zweiter liebling wäre das neue Trek Fuel Ex, in Hameln bei Fun Corner haben sie Trek, enorm schick und soll sehr gut funktionieren
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/2008/mountain_full_suspension/fuel_ex/fuelex7/

ansonsten: viel spaß beim suchen und kaufen, ich finds ja schwieriger als auto kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldarbeiterin (1. August 2008)

auf dem stumpi von emmel hab ich gestern ne runde durch'n wald gedreht. ist leider zu groß in L. ein M hat hier in der gegend irgendwie keiner auf lager, alles nur in L. und ne probefahrt wär ja mal ganz sinnig, bevor ich auf blauen dunst bestelle...   morgen gehts erstmal nach korbach zum specialized concept store  -sabber- die haben alles da zum probefahren. sogar die schwester des stumpi: safire. mal sehn wie das so ist.
auf dem zesty bin ich neulich schon mal gefahren bei atb. sieht echt top aus, ist aber irgendwie nicht mein fall. sitz ich komisch drauf.
na ja, vielleicht bin ich morgen nachmittag schon schlauer. bliebe da noch die frage: gleich kaufen oder auf die 09er modelle warten. aber an dem stumpi wird sich nix ändern und die neuen farben sind ziiiiiiemlich langweilig!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. August 2008)

Moin Moin,
nimm genug Kleingeld mit Ich würde gleich kaufen: nicht-eine-Minute-abwarten-können......
LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (1. August 2008)

dann leih dir doch zusätzlich noch gleich ein Demo aus und weiter gehts nach Willingen, dass sind nur ein paar kilometer nach willingen.
danach willst du dann nur noch mit 180mm fahren 

viel spaß beim gucken und testen!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. August 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> ich bin's auch mal wieder...
> habe soeben mein epic verkauft. nun muss was neues her, mtb-entzug halte ich nicht lange aus...
> dachte da an nen stumpi. bin aber auch offen für andere empfehlungen. das bike sollte 120 - 140 mm federweg haben und sram-ausstattung.
> also, macht mir mal nen paar vorschläge! was würdet ihr kaufen?



Hi, wieso hast Du denn Dein Epic verkauft?
Achte bei Trek auf die Bauteile...


----------



## eisenarsch (1. August 2008)

@waldarbeiterin
egal für was du dich entscheidest ,komm mal wieder mit biken.ist schon ne ganze weile her 
mfg matze


----------



## eisenarsch (1. August 2008)

was hälst du von den dingern ? ja ,das musste sein


----------



## HITOMI (1. August 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem Commençal Meta 5.xx? Das hat auch 140 mm.
Das finde ich ja sehr schick.


----------



## Yam (1. August 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was hälst du von den dingern ? ja ,das musste sein


----------



## average.stalker (1. August 2008)

igitt - frauenbikes.  
schlechter ausgestattet, schwerer und teurer. (deshalb igittt...)
wenn man nicht gerade nur 140cm groß ist (und die waldarbeiterin ist doch größer, oder?) dann braucht man sowas doch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch0r (1. August 2008)

Es gibt neues vom Bad Salzdetfurth MTB Race 2008.

Ausschreibung für das Rennwochenende am 20./21.09.2008 in Bad Salzdetfurth


----------



## waldarbeiterin (1. August 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was hälst du von den dingern ? ja ,das musste sein



nee danke, lass ma gut sein! 
so wirklich überzeugen tut mich das 'safire' auch nicht. wenn ich schon sehe dass die nur 160er bremsscheiben verbauen... frag mich echt was das soll! aber drauf fahren will ich mal! 
sobald ich wieder neu ausgestattet bin, komm ich mit auf ne tour. versprochen matze! ich denke ich werd nen 08er modell nehmen, falls es ein stumpi wird. das orange-braune geschoss find ich richtig geil! tolle lackierung.
na denn, werde dann mal berichten ob ich den morgigen tag überstanden hab. 

@ jimi: ich hab das epic verkauft, weil es mir doch zu wenig federweg hat, außerdem hab ich mich für die falsche rahmengröße entschieden. liege halt genau zwischen M und L. (1,75m/innenbein: 83,5 cm)


----------



## Harvester (1. August 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Es gibt neues vom Bad Salzdetfurth MTB Race 2008.
> 
> Ausschreibung für das Rennwochenende am 20./21.09.2008 in Bad Salzdetfurth


 
bin zu alt dafür (Jg 77) da steig ich nicht so richtig durch. Wo kann ich mit meinem Hollandrad (  ) mitfahren?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. August 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> @ jimi: ich hab das epic verkauft, weil es mir doch zu wenig federweg hat, außerdem hab ich mich für die falsche rahmengröße entschieden. liege halt genau zwischen M und L. (1,75m/innenbein: 83,5 cm)



Federweg!! Da hin gehend habe ich auch leichte Defizite, jedenfalls was das "grobe bergabfahren" betrifft, was das Kilometerfressen angeht ist der alte Stumpi allerbeste Sahne.

Deiner Bikewahl zufolge (Trek, Speci, LaPierre) hast Du aber laaange auf Urlaub verzichtet


----------



## Fisch0r (2. August 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> bin zu alt dafür (Jg 77) da steig ich nicht so richtig durch. Wo kann ich mit meinem Hollandrad (  ) mitfahren?



Werd auch nicht mitfahren, aber angucken tu ich mir die Sache bestimmt!


----------



## Yam (2. August 2008)

Hat jemand lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. August 2008)

fahren gleich los, 12:30 in Salze und 13h am Söhrer Forsthaus


----------



## Yam (2. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> fahren gleich los, 12:30 in Salze und 13h am Söhrer Forsthaus



Das schaffe ich nicht bis 13.00 Uhr wo wollt Ihr dann hin?


----------



## 1298ep (2. August 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> bin zu alt dafür (Jg 77) da steig ich nicht so richtig durch. Wo kann ich mit meinem Hollandrad (  ) mitfahren?





Rennen 5: GP der Salze Kliniken
Rennen:5
Klasse:Senioren I / II / III
Nenngeld10,00
Startzeit:13.00Uhr
Jahrg.:ab 78 ABWÄRTS
Nachmeldegebühr +10,00

Laut Ausschreibung fährst Du bei den Senioren I


----------



## Yam (2. August 2008)

War heute auch los schöne Runde es sollten 70 Kilometer werden das war garnicht geplant 







Und endlich war ich mal am Turm


----------



## Harvester (2. August 2008)

nettes Panoramapic

@1298ep:
danke
JETZT fühl ich mich alt


----------



## Yam (2. August 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> nettes Panoramapic
> 
> @1298ep:
> danke
> JETZT fühl ich mich alt



Jo weiß bloß nicht wo das genau war


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. August 2008)

@YAM... sorry, konnte vorhin nicht mehr antworten, bin schon recht spät drangewesen

Robert, Günther Kette R und ich haben da mehr auf Höhenmeter gemacht... nur 49 Km aber mit sage und schreibe 1202 HM ich find´s viel bei der kurzen Distanz!!
... der Günther hat ein Tempo vorgelegt... echt unchristlich, um Pausen zu erhaschen musste ich mich in dem Supermarkt in Diekholzen verlaufen


----------



## Yam (2. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> @YAM... sorry, konnte vorhin nicht mehr antworten, bin schon recht spät drangewesen
> 
> Robert, Günther Kette R und ich haben da mehr auf Höhenmeter gemacht... nur 49 Km aber mit sage und schreibe 1202 HM ich find´s viel bei der kurzen Distanz!!
> ... der Günther hat ein Tempo vorgelegt... echt unchristlich, um Pausen zu erhaschen musste ich mich in dem Supermarkt in Diekholzen verlaufen





Ich hatte so um die 1000 hat mir aber auch gereicht!
Am Turm ist mir noch einer entgegen gekommen so wie das aussah kam der vom Maintal hoch oder wie das heißt!


----------



## Fisch0r (2. August 2008)

Kann gut sein das der vom Maiental kam, is da ja ganz in der Nähe. Wie bitte kann man sich in dem winzigen Supermarkt in Diekholzen verlaufen?


----------



## Yam (2. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> @YAM... sorry, konnte vorhin nicht mehr antworten, bin schon recht spät drangewesen
> 
> Robert, Günther Kette R und ich haben da mehr auf Höhenmeter gemacht... nur 49 Km aber mit sage und schreibe 1202 HM ich find´s viel bei der kurzen Distanz!!
> ... der Günther hat ein Tempo vorgelegt... echt unchristlich, um Pausen zu erhaschen musste ich mich in dem Supermarkt in Diekholzen verlaufen



Ich möchte ja auch mal mit Euch fahren schon weil ich mich da nicht so auskenne , bin schon zu oft unnötig die Berge rauf und runter !

Aber es muß nicht gleich eine Alpentour werden 
Und jetzt muß der neue Hirsch erstmal am Dienstag zur Inspektion.
Hat einige macken der kleine .
z.b Bremsscheiben schleifen, Federbein Zugstufenverstellung macht sich selbständig auch wenn ich die Madenschraube fester stelle, und der Schaltzug der unterm Trettlager entlang verlegt ist schleift am Rahmen das ist nicht wirklich Gesund denke ich, aber bei Leinebike is das ja in guten Händen

Und ich habe mir bei Emmel neue Schuhe & Handschuhe gekauft von Spez. und was soll ich sagen nichts Schläft mehr ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. August 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Wie bitte kann man sich in dem winzigen Supermarkt in Diekholzen verlaufen?




 was tut man nicht alles für eine Verschnaufpause...

...ne, war anders!... vielleicht zu wenig Flüssigkeit im Hirn? Wie gesagt die beiden Sportfreunde haben ganz schön Gas gegeben


----------



## Fisch0r (2. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> vielleicht zu wenig Flüssigkeit im Hirn?



Wenn ich zu viel von der falschen Flüssigkeit bier im Hirn habe verlauf ich mich überall!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. August 2008)

..es gibt KEINE falsche Flüssigkeit


----------



## waldarbeiterin (2. August 2008)

bin heile wieder zurück aus korbach! die haben da echt ne schatzkammer, alles voller specialized. jedes modell in jeder größe, echt der hammer. aber ansonsten sind die typen nen bischen abgehoben! ich fass es mal mit meinen worten zusammen: 'nur wir sind gut, weil wir ein concept store sind, alle händler sind sch**** und haben keine ahnung. außerdem ist der chef von specialized mein kumpel'. aha  -spinnkopp-  ich kauf die kiste trotzdem beim emmel, auch wenn er mir kein 'BG Fit' anbieten kann! 
ach ja, stumpi in M passt super, der wirds sein. ich hoffe emmel kann ihn noch wo auftreiben.
denn bis demnächst, wir sehn uns im wald! 

ps: das safire ist gar nicht so übel, hatte ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. August 2008)

Moin Moin,
@waldarbeiterin
Schatzkammer ist eine schöne Beschreibung; mir wird auch immer ganz anderes wenn ich soviele edle bikes auf einem Haufen sehe (zB Bikefestival/Messe in Willingen)
Lobenswert Deine Idee über Emmel zu beziehen, ich drück die Daumen das das klappt!
@jimi-der-bayer
Jo, man muß einfach lange genug im Wald sein, dann klappt das auch mit den Höhenmetern
War  auf jeden Fall ne klasse Tour, gut das wir immer viel Flüssigkeit nachtanken konnten, auch die Versorgungsaktion war gut, schade das man mit dem bike nicht bis an die Kasse fahren kann....
LG, Günther


----------



## HITOMI (3. August 2008)

@waldarbeiterin
Drücke auch die Daumen, dass Emmel das Bike besorgen kann.
Wenn man sich erstmal für ein Bike entschieden hat, möchte man es ja auch unbedingt haben - am besten sofort. Ich kenne das.


----------



## raha (3. August 2008)

@waldarbeiterin: Ein Kollege hat kürzlich ein Specialized-Bike in Seesen zu Top-Konditionen gekauft, vllt. kennst Du ja den Laden auch und fragst mal da nach Lieferzeiten.

Gruß,
 RaHa


----------



## waldarbeiterin (3. August 2008)

raha schrieb:


> @waldarbeiterin: Ein Kollege hat kürzlich ein Specialized-Bike in Seesen zu Top-Konditionen gekauft, vllt. kennst Du ja den Laden auch und fragst mal da nach Lieferzeiten.
> 
> Gruß,
> RaHa



emmel schafft das schon! meine bessere hälfte hat sich vor zwei wochen auch nen stumpi bestellt, allerdings in XL. im zentrallager in holland war das bike schon lange weg, emmel hat aber über irgend so'ne datenbank noch einen händler in süddeutschland ausfindig machen können der den stumpi bei sich im karton stehen hat. die spedition hat den dort am freitag abgeholt, sollte anfang nächster woche in hildesheim eintreffen. 
ich denke mal er schafft das mit der größe M auch! ansonsten weiß ich ja welcher händler noch eins hat . der typ in korbach hat mir den karton aufgemacht-da war es drin, das schmuckstück-war echt hart es nicht zu kaufen!!!
emmel macht mir schon nen sehr, sehr guten preis. so viel nachlass hat mir noch keiner gegeben. denke das passt schon. mir ist es halt wichtig dass ich es vor ort kaufe, wenn was ist kann ich jederzeit hin und werde immer freundlich bedient.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. August 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> ...emmel macht mir schon nen sehr, sehr guten preis. so viel nachlass hat mir noch keiner gegeben. denke das passt schon. mir ist es halt wichtig dass ich es vor ort kaufe, wenn was ist kann ich jederzeit hin und werde immer freundlich bedient.



Saubere Einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (3. August 2008)

Hi,

wo kann ich eine Zeichnung von einer LX-Nabe finden?

Unglaublich meine Nabe hinten ist krum so ein scheiß die sind doch erst neu , wo gibts denn so was


----------



## average.stalker (3. August 2008)

beim hersteller!  
hier sind die ganzen verschiedenen typen gelistet und du findest eine explosionszeichnung von den naben.
aber guck erstmal genau, welche du exakt hast.... viel spaß beim suchen 
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...older_id=2534374302051937&bmUID=1217761493441


----------



## eisenarsch (5. August 2008)

unglaublich ! es tut sich was in Bad Salzdetfurth 


ich habe ja nicht mehr dran geglaubt und mit einer absage des renne gerechnet 
habt ihr schon pläne für das we ? wie wäre es mit einer netten runde


----------



## Harvester (5. August 2008)

@ eisenarsch:
bist nur ein paar Tage zu spät 



Fisch0r schrieb:


> vom 01.08: Es gibt neues vom Bad Salzdetfurth MTB Race 2008.
> 
> Ausschreibung für das Rennwochenende am 20./21.09.2008 in Bad Salzdetfurth


----------



## eisenarsch (5. August 2008)

da habe ich depp mal wieder nur die hälfte gelesen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. August 2008)

ich habe Urlaub! ______


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (7. August 2008)

noch 2 tage ,dann habe ich 3 wochen urlaub !!!!! gott sei dank 
dann werde ich fleißig km fressen ,dieses jahr sollten die 4000km locker drin sein  
vielleicht hat dann mal jemand lust auf eine tour bei nacht ?


----------



## average.stalker (7. August 2008)

bei nacht? hast du so ne richtig dicke leuchte?
ist ja bestimmt ne geile sache, aber im blindflug (also ohne licht) eher nicht so


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. August 2008)

...Nacht´s gehört der Wald dem Wild...!!! 
..wäre dabei!


----------



## eisenarsch (7. August 2008)

ich habe die hope epic (max. brenndauer 22h)






[/URL][/IMG]



ich hätte noch die sigma mirage über


----------



## Yam (7. August 2008)

Ich muß nächste Woche Arbeiten dann habe ich wieder 2 Wochen frei dann wäre ich gern bei ein Paar netten Runden dabei


----------



## average.stalker (7. August 2008)

das ist ja voll der stadion-flutlich-scheinwerfer...

ist bestimmt cool so ein teil.
ich hab so ne kleine, da findest fast normale radwege nicht mit...


----------



## Yam (7. August 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> das ist ja voll der stadion-flutlich-scheinwerfer...
> 
> ist bestimmt cool so ein teil.
> ich hab so ne kleine, da findest fast normale radwege nicht mit...



Na bei dem Preis kannste das auch erwarten  sind ja richtig Teuer!

Was für Schalträdchen habt Ihr denn so Orginal oder mit Industrielager?


----------



## Harvester (7. August 2008)

Schaltung? der Hildesheimer Wald wird per Singlespeed erkundet^^


----------



## MasterAss (7. August 2008)

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück, wegen Schlecht-Wetters schon früher als geplant. Aber schön war´s:


----------



## Fisch0r (7. August 2008)

Nachts hab ich Angst im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raha (7. August 2008)

Ich habe heute auch noch mal den fast letzten Urlaubstag genutzt, wir haben eine tolle Brockentour mit 1300 Hm gemacht 





Gruß,
 RaHa


----------



## eisenarsch (8. August 2008)

@ master ass
hast du nächste woche zeit ? ich wollte mit dem zug nach bad lauterberg und grob auf bad harzburg zu (frei schnauze).dann mit dem zug zurück  
interesse ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. August 2008)

raha schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch noch mal den fast letzten Urlaubstag genutzt, wir haben eine tolle Brockentour mit 1300 Hm gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Hallo RaHa, ich werkel an dem Track... ist nur gerade im Urlaub schwierig Zeit zu finden!


----------



## Fisch0r (8. August 2008)

Was ist das für ein See und kann man darin schwimmen?


----------



## s´Mattl (8. August 2008)

...für mich sieht das aus wie die Eckertalsperre, leicht nord-westlich vom Brocken.
Soweit ich weiß ist ein Erreichen des Stausees nur zu Fuß (oder mit dem Bike) möglich. Zu Wassersportmöglichkeiten kann ich aus pers. Erfahrung keine Angaben machen, das Netz ist auch nicht die ideale Fundstelle. 

Definitiv ist auf der Okertalsperre Wassersport erlaubt (aber das war ja nicht gefragt).


----------



## raha (8. August 2008)

Jo, das ist die Eckertalsperre. Aber wir hatten soviel Speed drauf, das anhalten gar nicht möglich war, außerdem muß man bei 30Grad+ sich doch noch nicht abkühlen, oder? 

/RaHa


----------



## s´Mattl (8. August 2008)

30°C? Ich wär´ reingesprungen. Die Klamotten hätte der Fahrtwind getrocknet.


----------



## Holzbein (8. August 2008)

Schöne Bilder, aber keine Frau und kein Fahrrad drauf... ist das in diesem Forum erlaubt?


----------



## MasterAss (9. August 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> @ master ass
> hast du nächste woche zeit ? ich wollte mit dem zug nach bad lauterberg und grob auf bad harzburg zu (frei schnauze).dann mit dem zug zurück
> interesse ?



Ich habe Zeit, habe schließlich Semesterferien. Aber das Wetter sollte passen!

Wie sieht es denn mal mit Bikepark im Harz aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (10. August 2008)

Was ein Mistwetter z.Zt., macht richtig Laune


----------



## Fisch0r (10. August 2008)

Wo is die Klimaerwärmung wenn man sie braucht?


----------



## Mudwild (10. August 2008)

Hallo MasterAss,
ich klinke mich hier mal ein.
Suche auch noch Leute die Lust haben mal einen "Ausflug" nach Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg (Bikepark) zu machen.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal verabreden?
Gruß
Maik


----------



## average.stalker (11. August 2008)

bei "bikepark" werde ich immer so hellhörig...
ich wäre auch dabei.
wobei bei hahnenklee und schulenberg echt immer wichtig ist, dass es ein paar tage vorher nicht geregnet hat, sonst ist so dermaßen matschig, rutschig, wurzelig, dass der rechte "flow" nicht aufkommen will...


----------



## average.stalker (11. August 2008)

mir fällt gerade auf, ihr seid ja eine ganz schöne "Canyon - Gang!  
Eisenarsch 2 stück, mudwild 2 stück, raha 1, masterass 1... 
wasn los hier?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. August 2008)

Obacht die Herren... habe heute 2 Zecken gefunden

...Canyon-Gang?? Ein Torque wäre noch geil...welches ich dann probefahren dürfte... irgendeins
.
.
.... okay hab´s  gesehen ... darf ich es mir mal "anschauen"??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (11. August 2008)

Preis-/Leistung stimmt einfach. Aber bei mir hatte das noch andere Gründe... Außerdem ist ja nur noch der Rahmen original bei mir. Und die Funktion der Bikes ist Super, auch wenn es ein Versender ist. Sauber verarbeitet, von Hand geschweisst (zwar in Taiwan, aber who cares) und eigenständig entwickelt.

Hahnenklee ist saugeil, vor allem die NS-Strecke.

Aber wie average schon sagte: Muss ne trockene Woche vorangegangen sein. Die Wurzeln sind sonst echt kakke.


----------



## Mudwild (12. August 2008)

Ja, die Sache dem Wetter....
Ein paar trockene Tage vorher wären tatsächlich nicht schlecht
Vielleicht kriegen wir es ja tatsächlich mal gebacken mit ein paar Leuten rüberzufahren.
Ansonsten meldet Euch doch mal wenn Ihr im Landkreis etwas plant (´ne Tour halt )

@Jimmy:
Ist mir jetzt nicht klar, ob das mit der Torque-Probefahrt ernstgemeint war.
Wenn doch kannst Du natürlich gerne mal mit reiten. Ist ein Torque ES 7.0 und ich habe es erst seit einer Woche. Konnte es also noch nicht voll austesten. Erste Ausfahrten waren total geil !! Das Teil ist als Alternative zu meinem CC-Fully gedacht. Kann man halt ein wenig härter rannehmen als das Nerve XC.

Ach ja, hat Größe M.

Gruß


----------



## average.stalker (12. August 2008)

das mit der canyon-gang war auch komplett ohne wertung. Preis/leistung ist halt unübertroffen bei denen, keine frage. 
schick sind sie auch... und es wird eh (fast) alles in taiwan geschweißt. also: wat soll et!


----------



## HITOMI (12. August 2008)

bei hahnenklee wäre ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. August 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Ja
> @Jimmy:
> Das Teil ist als Alternative zu meinem CC-Fully gedacht. Kann man halt ein wenig härter rannehmen als das Nerve XC.
> 
> ...



...so denke ich auch... für´s grob-spaßige bzw. wenn man mal keinen Bock hat beim bergaufkloppen auf den Schnitt zu achten.
Außerdem gefällt mir der Rahmen von der Form
M sollte lt. Canyon passen aber das gilt es ja auszuprobieren...


----------



## average.stalker (12. August 2008)

ist jemand heute im wald zum "matsch-rumferkeln" unterwegs?


----------



## Mudwild (12. August 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ist jemand heute im wald zum "matsch-rumferkeln" unterwegs?



Hab leider Termine Außerdem taugen die NOBBY NIC´s nix im Matsch

Aber nochmal zu Hahnenklee:
Wie voll ist es denn dort unter der Woche? Habe keine Lust am Wochenende stundenlang auf den Lift zu warten. Hat Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## average.stalker (12. August 2008)

schade....
und ja. NN im matsch ist nix...

hahnenklee unter der woche... keine ahnung. war nur einmal letztes jahr am WE da, da gings so... warten so um 10 - 15 min...


----------



## eisenarsch (13. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Obacht die Herren... habe heute 2 Zecken gefunden


da hatte ich gestern glück ,ich hatte nur diesen kleinen frosch gefunden 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

der wald um badze war auch mit dem RR kein problem.etwas rutschig ,aber sonst okay


----------



## Harvester (13. August 2008)

/Klugscheissmodus an
das is ne Kröte
/Kulscheissmodus aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone$ (13. August 2008)

Ich war heute das erste mal nach sechs Wochen wieder eine Stunde im Wald fahren.
Eins kann ich euch sagen nichts ist besser als im Wald rumkraxeln,war völlig kaputt aber das hat sich gelohnt.

Biken ist doch fast besser wie S**


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. August 2008)

S** ???     tsts...

äähm in jedem Falle sieht die Kröte verdammt fies aus


----------



## MasterAss (14. August 2008)

Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus, meine Damen und Herren?


----------



## HITOMI (14. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus, meine Damen und Herren?



Sonntag? Nach Hahnenklee? Dann wären average.stalker und ich dabei.


----------



## average.stalker (14. August 2008)

nach Hahnenklee??
downhill only!


----------



## Mudwild (14. August 2008)

Sonntag habe ich leider Dienst

Aber Samstag hier in der Gegend und ich wär dabei!


----------



## MasterAss (14. August 2008)

Nee, kein Hahnenklee. Hat doch geregnet die Tage im Harz. Das mir zu schlammig.

Tour hier im Wald?


----------



## raha (14. August 2008)

@ MasterAss:

hier ist es auch stellenweise sehr schlammig, da haben mir auch die geilen Maxxis nicht mehr geholfen 








/RaHa


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. August 2008)

@raha
Das sieht ja übel aus; das schöne bike
Teilweise könnte man Reis anbauen wenn die Temperaturen auch suptropisch wären....die Wege sind dagegen alle ok, nicht verschlammt und alle mit neuer Ablaufrinne und schönen neuen tiefen Querrinnen
Heute Abend noch 3 Rotwild mit 4 Beinen und ein Rotwild mit 2 Rädern entdeckt
@eisenarsch
Ich hoffe Du müsstest die Kröte nicht schlucken, Dein RennRad die Matschkröte schon....das arme bike! Die schöne Dura-Ace Oberfläche
LG, Günther-Kette-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. August 2008)

raha, war des der Kammweg vom Griesberg runter?
.
Der Harz war gestern von ca. 12-17h noch trocken aber die Wettervorhersagen für Altenau sagen das Jüngste Gericht voraus.


----------



## MasterAss (15. August 2008)

Also, wie sieht es aus mit Sonntag?


----------



## eisenarsch (15. August 2008)

gut  wann und wo ?


----------



## raha (15. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @raha
> Das sieht ja übel aus; das schöne bike
> Teilweise könnte man Reis anbauen wenn die Temperaturen auch suptropisch wären....die Wege sind dagegen alle ok, nicht verschlammt und alle mit neuer Ablaufrinne und schönen neuen tiefen Querrinnen
> LG, Günther-Kette-R



Jeder sieht nur das Bike, 



keiner fragt nach meinen Schuhen 

/RaHa


----------



## eisenarsch (15. August 2008)

was ist denn mit deinen schuhen 

 ?
habt ihr euch schon fleißig für das rennen in badze angemeldet ? mein 1mann team habe ich "querfurz" getauft


----------



## raha (15. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> raha, war des der Kammweg vom Griesberg runter?
> .
> Der Harz war gestern von ca. 12-17h noch trocken aber die Wettervorhersagen für Altenau sagen das Jüngste Gericht voraus.



Nein, ich habe gestern Trailpflege mit meiner Rosenschere rund um Derneburg betrieben. Die Pflanzen sind/waren Fingerdick, die Dornen entsprechend ...

Dieser kleine Schmuddel-Trail ist von Pferden geschaffen, ich möchte ihn gerne zum Biken umgestalten 

/RaHa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. August 2008)

@raha
Wann ist Besichtigung?
@eisenarsch
Mir welchem Ausruf können wir Dich dann anfeuern? 
Laß die Luft raus

LG, Günther


----------



## raha (15. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @raha
> Wann ist Besichtigung?
> @eisenarsch
> Mir welchem Ausruf können wir Dich dann anfeuern?
> ...



die Schuhe habe ich einfach angelassen, als ich das Bike mit'm Schlauch abgesprüht habe


----------



## MasterAss (15. August 2008)

Sonntag 13h, Söhrer Forsthaus?


----------



## eisenarsch (15. August 2008)

ich bin dabei.ob wir wieder nur zu zweit fahren ?


----------



## MasterAss (16. August 2008)

ich hoffe es nicht, befürchte es aber. Es wird geiles Wetter! Ausreden zählen nicht


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. August 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> habt ihr euch schon fleißig für das rennen in badze angemeldet ? mein 1mann team habe ich "querfurz" getauft



... hehe, geiler Name 
hoffe nicht das an der Strecke "Da kommt der Querfurz" gerufen wird, könnte von Aussenstehenden mißverstanden werden! 
Letztes Jahr warst Du einen Platz vor mir.

Morgen hört sich recht gut an.... mal sehen.
... heute drehe ich noch eine "ich mache mein Rad nicht dreckig" GA 2/3


----------



## MasterAss (16. August 2008)

Also Leute, Trailsurfen morgen 13 Söhrer Forsthaus. Eisenarsch und meine Wenigkeit sind auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## rODAHn (16. August 2008)

Wenn das Wetter passt und heute das letzte Bier nicht schlecht ist, bin ich dabei!


----------



## MasterAss (16. August 2008)

Dann kann nur das Bier schlecht sein


----------



## rODAHn (17. August 2008)

und so war es auch...

Puh, bin eben aufgestanden und es dreht sich immernoch alles...

Also, wartet nicht auf mich!  ...aber Euch ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. August 2008)

spaßig war vor allem der Endspurt

... und der Grund dafür  (A-freies W-Bier)

Querfurz, vielen Dank nocheinmal!

Hey Günther, werd´ wieder fit! Schappi hat den Verlauf des DK reingestellt... hoffentlich regnet es nicht!!


----------



## waldarbeiterin (17. August 2008)

hier isses:




macht echt nen riesen spaß mit dem teil durch die wälder zu gurken! 
seit donnerstag hab ich es und heut hab ich gleich mal ne größere runde gedreht: söhre, tosmar, griesberg, maiental, diekholzen, aussichtsturm, moritzberg. 
als ich jeute gegen 16h in söhre die forststr. hoch bin kam mir einer im auto entgegen, hinten drauf nen grünes canyon. master warst du das?
wie war eure tour? habs leider nicht geschafft, da ich gestern abend etwas länger unterwegs war...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. August 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> hier isses:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 145271
> 
> ...




... Master, Du wurdet gesehen!

Ein göttliches Radl hast Du


----------



## average.stalker (18. August 2008)

yeaha - schickes Stumpjumper!
die farbe ist super!!
gratulation


----------



## HITOMI (18. August 2008)

echt total schick das stumpjumper


----------



## Yam (18. August 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> hier isses:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 145271
> 
> ...



DA kann man nur Gratulieren schönes Bike Geile Farbe


----------



## MasterAss (18. August 2008)

Jo, das war ich. Habe dich aber auch erkannt.

Schickes Radl


----------



## eisenarsch (18. August 2008)

@ waldarbeiterin ,extrem schönes rad 

 du mußt mich da auch um haaresbreite verpasst haben.ich bin die straße runter geballert und in richtung diekholzen abgebogen  
die tour war super ,am ende hatte ich 43km ,919hm und Vmax77kmh auf dem tacho


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. August 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Wo bist Du denn noch langgefahren? Und wo zur Hölle bist Du 77 kmh gefahren hab´ich etwas übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (18. August 2008)

ich war noch auf dem rottsberg ,von da geht eine alte straße hinunter zur waldquelle. da sind sicher noch 80kmh drin


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. August 2008)




----------



## average.stalker (18. August 2008)

da war bei mir immer bei 60 schluss.
ich glaube, ich brauche wieder ein großes kettenblatt!


----------



## 1298ep (19. August 2008)

Fährt heute wer?
Wir treffen uns um 16.30 Uhr am Kempfer-Übungsplatz, fahren dann über das Söhrer Forsthaus rein.


----------



## Fisch0r (19. August 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike @ Waldarbeiterin


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Fährt heute wer?
> Wir treffen uns um 16.30 Uhr am Kempfer-Übungsplatz, fahren dann über das Söhrer Forsthaus rein.



!!! Hier trifft wieder das klassische "Post zu spät gelesen" zu...! Schade wäre mit von der Partie gewesen, so bin ich zu den Bodensteiner Klippen raus.
Als ich vorhin, so gegen 19:45h, zum Training gegangen bin kam mir doch ein weisses Torque entgegen. War bei den Pferden am Bahnhof "Kurpark/ Solebad" ...jedenfalls glaube ich das es ein Torque war.. hätte ich schneller reagiert, hätte ich um eine Probefahrt gebettelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (20. August 2008)

Hey MasterAss - ich hab NATÜRLICH noch gebastelt:




schaut sehr sehr geil aus und der erste fahrtest auf der straße war sehr gut.
das leichte schmatzen der zugstufe ist normal, denke ich, oder?
von der geometrie passt sie deutlich besser als die 66, ich hoffe ich kann morgen nen ersten kleinen test fahren!

danke ncohmal!!


----------



## MasterAss (21. August 2008)

Geilo, dir Lyrik steht dem Nomad echt gut. 
Das leichte Schmatzen ist normal, kein Grund zur Sorge!

Ich hab´s übrigens getan und mir ne Wotan bestellt...


----------



## average.stalker (21. August 2008)

dacht ich mir. kommt durch die zugstufe.
aber das muss eh noch optimal eingestellt worden.

Wotan? gleich gemacht! sehr geil!

die ist aber auch nicht leichter.... 

lyrik ist neben fox 36 die schickste gabel im nomad!


----------



## Gudlayv (21. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, bin neu hier und komme ebenfalls aus Hildesheim. Schön zu sehen das es doch noch ein paar biker gibt die die Gegend unsicher machen. Bin ca. 2 mal die Woche unterwegs. war bisher Hauptsächlich aufen Galgenberg. Entdecke aber grade die Gegend um Badze. Bin gerne auch mal dabei wenn es Zusammen los gehen soll. Ich bin aufem Canyon Nerve ES 6.0 unterwegs. Habs seid einem Jahr. Davor bin ich noch auf meinem mittlerweile 14 jährigen Giant Caos unterwegs gewesen. Ist echt nen krasser unterschied. Jetzt macht es nochmehr spaß. Ich versuch mal ein  Bild an meinen Beitrag anzuhängen.
Grüße


----------



## Fisch0r (21. August 2008)

Ist für Sonntag was geplant? Wäre bereit für meine erste Ausfahrt mit anderen Menschen  Aber bitte nicht zu hart rannehmen! 

(Wenn das Wetter mitspielt!)

Edit: Vll. kann Gudlayv (Na, wie wärs?) ja auch gleich mitkommen, bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige Frischling


----------



## 1298ep (21. August 2008)

Sonntag 10.00Uhr Badse Eisdiele, is aber für viele hier wohl ein bisschen früh.
Letzten Sonntag waren wir trotzdem 16 unerschrockene Frühaufsteher
Beweisfoto:
http://www.bad-salzdetfurth-racing-hobbyteam.de/resources/_wsb_652x489_S7000002.jpg


----------



## rODAHn (21. August 2008)

16 Leute ist aber schon eine große Truppe! 

..was für Touren fahrt Ihr denn?


----------



## Fisch0r (21. August 2008)

Da kann ich unmöglich mitfahren, ich besitze kein Radtrikot!  Oder schnell morgen Eins kaufen!? Mal sehn...  Dann kann ich vll. doch mitkommen 

Wie siehts denn da mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke aus? Ich seh nämlich nicht nur aus wie ein absoluter Anfänger, ich fahre auch so!


----------



## Yam (21. August 2008)

Hi hat jemand morgen lust auf eine Tour, so ab 9.30 Uhr ???

@ Gudlayv Ich hatte auch bis dieses Jahr ein Gaint Caos


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Sonntag 10.00Uhr Badse Eisdiele, is aber für viele hier wohl ein bisschen früh.
> Letzten Sonntag waren wir trotzdem 16 unerschrockene Frühaufsteher
> Beweisfoto:
> http://www.bad-salzdetfurth-racing-hobbyteam.de/resources/_wsb_652x489_S7000002.jpg



  och da würde ich auch gern mal mitfahren... aber mir ist das echt zu früh....  
Dazu kommt noch das diesen Sonntag der Deisterkreisel stattfindet, blöderweise ist da der Treffpunkt auf 9h gesetzt   und noch mal  aber freu´ mich trotzdem..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (22. August 2008)

ich will auch so ein Badse Trikot
Also ich hab endlich mal das WE frei. Samstag Nachmittag sollte bei mit gehen. Gern die Anfängertour. Sonntag weiss ich nicht wann ich kann, da ich da wegen nem Termit telefonisch auf abruf stehe. Sollte das aber Vormittags schon erledigt sein, bin ich dann wieder ab Mittag frei^^


----------



## average.stalker (22. August 2008)

@MasterAss:
sooo - nu isse ausprobiert! bin total happy. gabel spricht super an. ich steh voll auf das u-turn system. einfach weil man auch mal mit 130mm richtig gut über die trails hacken kann, also auch die wahl zwischen voll abgesenkt (race-style) und voll ausgefahren (downhill) - sehr angenehm.
ansprechverhalten ist allererste sahne!

eine kleine sache: ich weiss noch nicht, ob nicht evtl die gabel doch zu hart ist für mich.
die waage sagte 71 kg. plus bischen gerödel vll 74 (inkl getränke schon...)
ich nutze echt auch bei brutalsten runterdrücken der gabel noch recht wenig FW.
fehlen so circa 3 m
ich glaube, ich versuche mal ne weiche gabel. die geht laut RS bis 72 kg, mit ein bischen high-speed druckstufe sollte die zum besseren ausnutzen des FW führen.
ansonsten bin ich voll stahlfeder-fan wieder

weisst du wo man evtl ne neue feder bekommt?


----------



## MasterAss (22. August 2008)

ich glaub am billigsten ist sie hier:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Gabeln/MTB+Federgabel+Kleinteile/Lyrik+U-Turn+Ersatzfeder

Aber musste halt bestellen... Ich glaub kaum das ein lokaler Shop eine liegen hat. Evtl. noch ATB in Hannover.

@alle
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich am Wochenende kann. Mein Bike ist demontiert und meine neu Gabel noch nicht da. Bin aber optimistisch, dass es was wird. Ich kann allerdings nur Sonntag ab 17h oder halt am Samstag. Mit 16 Leute fahr ich eh nicht, das ist mir ein bisl too much.


----------



## average.stalker (22. August 2008)

hab noch nen anderen shop gefunden, aber da isse teurer. bike components ist super.
danke für den tip.
ich werds mal drauf ankommen lassen und die weiche probieren.. mal schauen.


ah ne - ne riesen-tour mit 16 leuten ist mir auch too much. 
wochenende solls auch regnen... hm...


----------



## HITOMI (22. August 2008)

sonntag nachmittag/abend soll's laut wetterbericht aufhören zu regnen.


----------



## waldarbeiterin (22. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Sonntag 10.00Uhr Badse Eisdiele, is aber für viele hier wohl ein bisschen früh.
> Letzten Sonntag waren wir trotzdem 16 unerschrockene Frühaufsteher
> Beweisfoto:
> http://www.bad-salzdetfurth-racing-hobbyteam.de/resources/_wsb_652x489_S7000002.jpg



ey, wenn ich richtig gucke, sind da 2 frauen bei!  wo habt ihr die denn aufgegabelt, ich seh echt nieeee welche! vielleicht sollte ich mal mitfahren und neue kontakte knüpfen. 10h is natürlich krass früh!


----------



## Yam (22. August 2008)

Der Herbst steht nun vor der Tür!

Frage : Welchen Reifen fahrt Ihr wenn es jetzt bald nass bleibt ?

Noch habe ich den Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo drauf allerdings so super finde ich denn nicht .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An meinen alten hatte ich IRC Mythos xc 2 die waren besser fand ich vor allem im nassen.Allerdings war das eine andere Breite 2.1 nicht wie jetzt 2.4 .


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. August 2008)

HITOMI schrieb:


> sonntag nachmittag/abend soll's laut wetterbericht aufhören zu regnen.





und abermals im Regen durch den Deister
...aber vielleicht ist es mal ganz gut das es regnet, die Bauern haben sich bestimmt schon Sorgen gemacht!


----------



## Chandru (23. August 2008)

Sagt mal, fährt einer von euch den S3-S4 Teil bei Bad'se durch?
Bis jetzt hab ich es nicht ohne Absetzen geschafft, aber ich denke das geht schon?! (2 Spitzkehren und die Treppe runter zur Brücke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (23. August 2008)

Wolfsschlucht??
Die geht auch gerade


----------



## Chandru (23. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Wolfsschlucht??
> Die geht auch gerade



Aber nur zu Fuß, oder?


----------



## MasterAss (23. August 2008)

Naja, eher S3 der gute Trail, ist aber ohne Absetzen möglich. Musst nur das Umsetzen des Hinterrades üben. Tückischer ist der Teil zwischen letzter Spitzkehre und Abfahrt zur Brücke, wenn es dort schlammt ist kakke.


----------



## Chandru (23. August 2008)

Stimmt, die Spitzkehren sind halt fies weil es Berg ab geht, ansonsten hab ich mit dem umsetzen vom Hinterrad kein Problem.
Ich finde vor allem die Treppe runter zur Brücke hat es in sich (Steil, kein Platz zum Ausweichen, ...). Wenn da was schief geht landet man irgendwie im Brückengeländer.


----------



## MasterAss (23. August 2008)

Einfach draufhalten 

@average
Nun mit Wotan




Deine E-Mail beantworte ich heut noch...


----------



## average.stalker (23. August 2008)

wow - das ging ja schnell!
sieht sehr geil aus!

morgen vielleicht ne ausprobierrunde aufm tosmar richtung badse?

kein stress wegen der mail. 
das ist alles soweit erstmal in ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (23. August 2008)

Moin zusammen 
weiß jemand was über den Bikepark in Badse?? *Northshore, BMX Track und nen bissel Freeride*
So wie ich gehört hatte war Am Anfang des Jahres schon die Baugenehmigung für die BMX 4X Strecke


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. August 2008)

@ MasterAss ,bohey die saugt was wech! 

Fährt einer mit nach Schierke?    www.endurothon.de


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. August 2008)

Chandru schrieb:


> Aber nur zu Fuß, oder?



liegen da nicht noch die Bäume quer??


----------



## MasterAss (23. August 2008)

@Average: Morgen Abend wäre gut. Wie wäre es mit 18h Söhrer Forsthaus? Ich bin eh aufm Weg von HEyersum nach Petze...

Wer noch Lust hat kann sich ja gerne anschließen.

@Frorider
Von nem Bikepark weiß ich nichts. Klär uns mal auf. Ich kenne aber einige Trails mit schönen selbstgebauten Gaps, Doubles, etc.


----------



## Yam (23. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @Average: Morgen Abend wäre gut. Wie wäre es mit 18h Söhrer Forsthaus? Ich bin eh aufm Weg von HEyersum nach Petze...
> 
> Wer noch Lust hat kann sich ja gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...



Heyersum bei Nordstemmen ?


----------



## MasterAss (23. August 2008)

Na sicher... Dort wohnt meine bessere Hälfte.


----------



## Yam (23. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Na sicher... Dort wohnt meine bessere Hälfte.



Lol ich komme aus Nordstemmen.
Vielleicht kenne ich Sie sogar!
Bist Du mit dem Bike in Heyersum?


----------



## MasterAss (23. August 2008)

Ja im Augenblick schon. Fahre morgen damit nach Petze und wollte mich dann um 18h am Söhrer Forsthaus mit Average treffen.


----------



## Yam (23. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ja im Augenblick schon. Fahre morgen damit nach Petze und wollte mich dann um 18h am Söhrer Forsthaus mit Average treffen.



Wann willst Du denn los ca?


----------



## Harvester (23. August 2008)

wie is das denn so im Wald nach DEM Regen? Abteilung "Moorbad isn Scheiss dagegen" oder eher so "jawoll, jetzt machts erst Spass" ? Und die Parole lautet: Mudblades is was für Mädchen?

PS: wenn ihr so nen Typen mit nem blauen Helm - Typ Klingonenstirn- irgendwo hochschieben seht, das bin dann ich^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (23. August 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> wie is das denn so im Wald nach DEM Regen? Abteilung "Moorbad isn Scheiss dagegen" oder eher so "jawoll, jetzt machts erst Spass" ? Und die Parole lautet: Mudblades is was für Mädchen?
> 
> PS: wenn ihr so nen Typen mit nem blauen Helm - Typ Klingonenstirn- irgendwo hochschieben seht, das bin dann ich^^


----------



## MasterAss (23. August 2008)

jawoll jetzt machts erst spaß und mudblades sind für weicheier 

@Yam: ca. 16:45h


----------



## Yam (24. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> jawoll jetzt machts erst spaß und mudblades sind für weicheier
> 
> @Yam: ca. 16:45h



Das ist zu Spät für mich, ich wollte eine Große Runde über Batze machen ,werde so gegen Mittag losfahren.
Na vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.


----------



## average.stalker (24. August 2008)

@masterass  sollte klappen.! Cool.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @Average: Morgen Abend wäre gut. Wie wäre es mit 18h Söhrer Forsthaus? Ich bin eh aufm Weg von HEyersum nach Petze...
> 
> Wer noch Lust hat kann sich ja gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...



Mein Schwiegervater war letztes Jahr in Salze als da ne Versammlung war. Es ging darum einen Teil des alten Kali Geländes als Bikepark umzubauen. Es sollte eine BMX 4X Strecke enstehen, Drumherum sollten Norhshores und ne Freeride Strecke gebaut werden.
alles sollte so gebaut werden, dass überall zwischen den strecken begrünt wird und wege für besucher angelegt werden.
Nur hat man seit dem nix mehr gehört. Wäre schade wenn das nicht klappen würde. Es hieße mal das es shcon ne Baugenehmigung gäbe dafür.

@MasterAss
Welche doubles meisnt du? die am Gelben Turm Sternwarte? oder Waldquelle? oder Überlaufbecken?


----------



## raha (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

mir kam heute Mittag jemand auf'm Trail von Tosmar nach Diekholzen ... * entgegen*  ??

Ist das überhaupt erlaubt, ich dachte, das ist eine Einbahnstrecke    ?

Gruß,
 RaHa


----------



## tfc-rider (24. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht auf einer Karte ein paar Downhill- oder Singletrails bei den Bodensteiner Klippen einzeichnen ? Wollte dort mal schaun ob man da gut freeriden kann .... Danke im Voraus ^^


----------



## raha (24. August 2008)

@tfc-rider:
Wenn du vom Jägerhaus (gleich hinter der Wiese rechts) über die L498 weiterfährst, gibt es dort nur Trails ...
Zurück dann den Talweg von Bodenstein zurück zum Jägerhaus...

/RaHa


----------



## MasterAss (24. August 2008)

Wo sind denn die Klippen? Da will cih auch mal hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfc-rider (24. August 2008)

Geil danke !


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. August 2008)

Mitfahrer heute zur Feierabendrunde 17.00 Bosch/Gatter zum Hi AT?


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Klippen? Da will cih auch mal hin...



Das ist südöstlich von bockenem, von dort aus kommend durch mahlum durchfahren, dann der nächste wald der kommt auf der linken seite, oder Richtung FKK Gelände halten.

Schöne Kletterfelsen aus Sandstein, gibt einige Trails da war aber bis jetzt immer nur zum Klettern da.


----------



## MasterAss (25. August 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @MasterAss
> Welche doubles meisnt du? die am Gelben Turm Sternwarte? oder Waldquelle? oder Überlaufbecken?



Ich meine nen Trail bei Bad Salzdetfurth im Hildesheimer Wald. Location will ich aber hier nicht näher nennen. Haben anscheinend ein paar Locals schöne Sachen gebaut.


----------



## MasterAss (25. August 2008)

@average
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317429


----------



## average.stalker (25. August 2008)

super - da arbeite ich mich mal durch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uoberdiek (25. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute im Thread,
ist Euch das Göttinger MTB-Rennen ein Begriff ? Unter www.runandbike4help.de könnt Ihr mehr erfahren. Ist ein Charity-Event mit CC-Rennen und Marathon.

Grüße aus GÖ


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. August 2008)

Hi Master,
der DK 3 wäre genau nach Deinem Geschmack gewesen
Hättest direkt Deine Gabel im Livetest gefahren... da müssen wir mal bei GUTEM WETTER und TROCKENEM BODEN HIN!


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hi Master,
> der DK 3 wäre genau nach Deinem Geschmack gewesen
> Hättest direkt Deine Gabel im Livetest gefahren... da müssen wir mal bei GUTEM WETTER und TROCKENEM BODEN HIN!


 
hai jimmy, sagt bescheid. schappi oder ich machen gern den guide


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. August 2008)

Hi Jimi-der-Bayer,
wie man liest hast Du ja den Selbstversuch DK3 mal wieder gut überstanden
Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!
Für mich war Sonntag nur eine kleine Aufbautraining-Runde drin mit anschließender Produktschau: 2 nagelneue stumpjumper (waldarbeiterin&Co), sehr schick,  und feine parts an anderen feinen bikes (average.stalker&masterass&Co): WOTAN grüßt alle Federgabeln
LG, bis bald,
Günther


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hi Jimi-der-Bayer,
> wie man liest hast Du ja den Selbstversuch DK3 mal wieder gut überstanden
> Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!
> Für mich war Sonntag nur eine kleine Aufbautraining-Runde drin mit anschließender Produktschau: 2 nagelneue stumpjumper (waldarbeiterin&Co), sehr schick,  und feine parts an anderen feinen bikes (average.stalker&masterass&Co): WOTAN grüßt alle Federgabeln
> ...


 
hier mal ein paar impressionen vom dk³ :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5061096&postcount=6165


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai jimmy, sagt bescheid. schappi oder ich machen gern den guide


 
Ich wäre durchaus auch dabei, auch wenn es dann eher nicht trocken wird


----------



## hafensänger (26. August 2008)

Moin!

Wir treffen uns Heute um 16:30 in Marienburg am Kempfer-Übungsplatz.
Zügige Runde über die üblichen Verdächtigen   Tosmar Griesberg....

Bruno


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai jimmy, sagt bescheid. schappi oder ich machen gern den guide



abgemacht! ...obwohl wir Euch ja vorher mal in den Hildesheimer Wald locken wollten.

Günther wie schaut´s am Sonntag mit einer lockeren Aufbaurunde aus?


----------



## HITOMI (26. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> und feine parts an anderen feinen bikes (average.stalker&masterass&Co): WOTAN grüßt alle Federgabeln



"Co" war übrigens ich


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. August 2008)

Salve HITOMI,
das war nicht despektierlich gemeint

Und noch so ein feines bike mit vielen feinen Teilen dran
ick löf ick mut mol updaten
LG, Günther

@jimi der bayer: sieht gut aus, mal schauen ob ich bis dahin mir was Neues gegönnt habe (siehe oben) und wenn es wenigstens ein NEUER powerbar-Riegel ist
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (26. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve HITOMI,
> das war nicht despektierlich gemeint
> 
> Und noch so ein feines bike mit vielen feinen Teilen dran
> ...



Hey Günther,
hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden 
Viele Grüße


----------



## 1298ep (26. August 2008)

hafensänger schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wir treffen uns Heute um 16:30 in Marienburg am Kempfer-Übungsplatz.
> Zügige Runde über die üblichen Verdächtigen   Tosmar Griesberg....
> ...



Ich bin dabei, kommt noch wer??


----------



## MasterAss (26. August 2008)

Sorry, heut ist Sportpause


----------



## ChristopherB (26. August 2008)

Ich bin heiß, war schon wieder mit dem Trecking Rad Matsch sammeln im Hi-Wald, aber mein MTB lässt wohl noch bis Mitte September (optimistisch) auf sich warten. Bestellt ist noch nichts, aber ich denke ein Hardtail reicht mir. Transalp Stoker V mit Magura Durin und XT Disc klingt im Moment am vernünftigsten.

Ich freue mich darauf mir in ein paar Wochen ein paar Trails zeigen zu lassen, bis dahin, Christopher


----------



## Fisch0r (26. August 2008)

Hab ebend wen mit einem Blau/Weißen Cube gesehen. Aufn Roten Berg bei diesem Gammelhaus  Jemand von hier?  Ich war im Auto ^^


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. August 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Hab ebend wen mit einem Blau/Weißen Cube gesehen. Aufn Roten Berg bei diesem Gammelhaus  Jemand von hier?  Ich war im Auto ^^



Hardtail??? Rodahn???


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, kommt noch wer??




schade... noch kein Feierabend

@ Günther... den Riegel kannst Du von mir haben (glaube Vanille oder Banane)


----------



## Fisch0r (26. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hardtail??? Rodahn???



Kann ich net sagen, könnte aber sein. War wie gesagt im Auto und musste nebenbei steuern!


----------



## average.stalker (26. August 2008)

nicht multitasking-fähig?  

wir haben heute auch nur räder geputzt  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldarbeiterin (26. August 2008)

man, ihr seid ja alle faul heute...
ich war alleine (das wort 'zügig' schreckte mich eher ab an dem heutigen treff teilzunehmen) unterwegs, nette 35km bin ich geradelt und hab mich ziemlich mit matsch bekleckert. wem kann ich mein rad zum putzen vorbei bringen? 
wie schnell war denn heute 'zügig' so im schnitt?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. August 2008)

Moin Moin,
habe noch auf meiner späten Feierabendrunde  eine Anhäufung von MTB´lern getroffen: bei einem briefing auf der Petzer Seite!
Kurz gegrüßt und weiter ging`s, mußte schließlich noch den Griesberg rauf
Die Waldarbeiterin habe ich heute nicht getroffen, wie auch, war fast nur auf der Autobahn! Sie scheinbar nur auf den Matsch-Trails, oh je, das schöne bike

@jimiderbayer
Danke, Danke, ich will mir aber was NEUES kaufen....
z. B. das spectral AX, leider etwas größerer Preisrahmen als ein powerbar-Riegel, seufz, 
LG, Günther


----------



## hafensänger (27. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> habe noch auf meiner späten Feierabendrunde  eine Anhäufung von MTB´lern getroffen: bei einem briefing auf der Petzer Seite!
> Kurz gegrüßt und weiter ging`s, mußte schließlich noch den Griesberg rauf




Moin,
das könnten wir wohl gewesen sein 

Der Schnitt war glaube ich gestern nicht so schnell, aber wir haben nen Haufen Höhenmeter gemacht und haben uns meist über die Trails - die eigentlich nur runter spaß machen - hochgequält.

Heute Treffen für ne LOCKERE Ausfahrt um 17:30 am Elan (an der B6 unterhalb LKH).

Bruno


----------



## 1298ep (27. August 2008)

Mal sehen obs heute bei mir klappt, habe dicke Hufe von gestern


----------



## 1298ep (27. August 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> man, ihr seid ja alle faul heute...
> ich war alleine (das wort 'zügig' schreckte mich eher ab an dem heutigen treff teilzunehmen) unterwegs, nette 35km bin ich geradelt und hab mich ziemlich mit matsch bekleckert. wem kann ich mein rad zum putzen vorbei bringen?
> wie schnell war denn heute 'zügig' so im schnitt?



Eigentlich fahren wir immer, das alle mitkommen.
Gestern war ich nach 3,5 Std. und 56km wieder daheim.( 16er Schnitt )


----------



## MasterAss (27. August 2008)

Was liegt am Wochenende an?

Ich werde heute irgendwann unterwegs sein zum Trailsurfen und -bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafensänger (27. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Mal sehen obs heute bei mir klappt, habe dicke Hufe von gestern



Wer hat denn immer die sprints am berg angezogen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. August 2008)

werde so gegen 18 Uhr in den Wald schauen (von Salze aus) in Richtung Griesberg/ Welfenhöhe... Master vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. August 2008)

@jimi der bayer
Nimm Dein Handy  plus Freisprech mit damit ich Dich evt. anfunken kann:
Du weißt ja, ohne Guide bin ich in der Ecke hoffnungslos verloren und Achtung: ich komme mit einer DSLR, also quasi nur zum fotografieren
Zieh ein frisches Trikot an
He, das war Spaß, es gibt (noch)kein Geruchsfoto
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. August 2008)

Dslr ???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. August 2008)

....Spiegelreflexkameras mit digitalem Sensor werden meist kurz als DSLR oder DSR (SR=Spiegelreflex) bezeichnet.....
sagt wiki
Wann startest Du und wohin?
LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (27. August 2008)

Also ich starte um 18h und werde kurz zum Tosmar hoch, nen Trail runterbügeln, dort ein paar Ausbesserungen mit meiner neuen Schaufel machen um anschließend hoch zum Turm zu fahren und dort meinen Trail auszustaffieren. Also irgendwo dort bin ich antreffbar. Wird aber nix langes, dafür habe ich die nächsten Tage frei


----------



## MasterAss (27. August 2008)

Sorry, habe mich spontan umentschieden und fahre erst morgen früh. Habe irgendwie grad Unlust...


----------



## average.stalker (27. August 2008)

haste in die schaufel investiert? sehr gut!  

ich besorg ne karre!
äh ne doch nciht


----------



## MasterAss (27. August 2008)

Jo, war bei RÃ¤er und habe BW-Schaufel 3-fach klappbar fÃ¼r 17â¬ gekauft. Jetzt kann es losgehen, bzw. morgen frÃ¼h.


----------



## Fisch0r (27. August 2008)

Dann muss ich ja bald auf Erdhügel achten wo vorher keine waren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. August 2008)

Bitte melde Dich
Wir suchen MTBler mit grünem Canyon Nerve ES 8.0 pimped with WOTAN and other special parts! Sollte heute abend am Tosmar und am Turm anzutreffen sein! Wir haben alles auf den Kopf gestellt! Sind wir einem Phantom aufgessen?
Naja die Suche hat auf jedenFall Spaß gemacht, hui, war das ein Sprung und was für eine Monsterkreuzspinne.....
@master.ass
Viel Spaß beim Rampenbau

@jimi der bayer: schick mir mal Deine email-adress odewr geht auch PM mit Anhang?
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (27. August 2008)

so ihr knaller ,ich melde mich zurück  war eine woche auf mallorca (nie wieder urlaub ohne bike) morgen werde ich mit beiden bikes ausgiebig kuscheln 


freitag will ich in den harz


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. August 2008)

... irgendwann können wir eine Tiefbau-Firma aufmachen!! (BW: Spaten/ Schaufel, klapp)
Günther, ich hoffe Du hast den Heimweg reibungslos gefunden. Das Tier war ein wirklich schönes Exemplar, so ein ausgewachsenen Satan habe ich das letzte mal anno-dazumal am Steinhuder Meer gesehen
Aber schön das es so etwas noch in den Wäldern gibt.

...wie war das mit dem "wer macht die Räder sauber"?? Wo kann ich mich melden, habe auch noch ein ...leicht angeschlammtes... Teil


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. August 2008)

@hügelbauer macht bitte Fotos von den Dingern, den Tiefflug durchs Unterholz im März (Welfenhöhe) muß ich nicht wiederholen.  

@e-arsch: In Schierke wird eine Streckenbefahrung angeboten, die Trailstücke sind hervorragend = Batze³ (wotan wege)


----------



## average.stalker (28. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... irgendwann können wir eine Tiefbau-Firma aufmachen!! (BW: Spaten/ Schaufel, klapp)
> Günther, ich hoffe Du hast den Heimweg reibungslos gefunden. Das Tier war ein wirklich schönes Exemplar, so ein ausgewachsenen Satan habe ich das letzte mal anno-dazumal am Steinhuder Meer gesehen
> Aber schön das es so etwas noch in den Wäldern gibt.
> 
> ...wie war das mit dem "wer macht die Räder sauber"?? Wo kann ich mich melden, habe auch noch ein ...leicht angeschlammtes... Teil



keine ahnung wer solche sauereien mach


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. August 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## average.stalker (28. August 2008)

kein bild!  :-(


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. August 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (28. August 2008)

pfui spinne!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. August 2008)

Nur 20 cm höher ich hätte eine olympiareifen Weitsprung vom Radl zustande gebracht.


----------



## average.stalker (28. August 2008)

verständlicherweise!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. August 2008)

Pfui Spinne... der war gut...
Gab mal früher eine NDR2-Comedy-Sendung mit dem Titel, lange her, he, average.stalker schon so .....

Jimi, das passiert wenn man sich in fremden Revieren tummelt: und wie agressiv sie die Specialized-Züge anknabbert.....gut das so ein phobie-freier Draufgänger in der Nähe war

LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. August 2008)

... vor allem phobiefreier Fotograf


----------



## MasterAss (28. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (28. August 2008)

geil


----------



## average.stalker (28. August 2008)

=


----------



## eisenarsch (28. August 2008)

oder 



ich war da heute ,glaube ich  sehr gut !


----------



## Fisch0r (28. August 2008)

Oh man, oh man!  Da krieg ich echt Bock mal wieder durch'n Wald zu strampeln... War schon viel zu lange nicht mehr


----------



## Harvester (28. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


>


 
hat jemand mal "etwas" zusätzlichen Federweg rumliegen?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. August 2008)

Nö, aber zum Fliegen brauch man doch keinen Federweg
Vielleicht bei der Landung, ok, mit Minimum-Federweg wird es etwas unkomfortabler
LG, Günther


----------



## Harvester (28. August 2008)

<---- vorne ne Rock Shox Judy race und hinten kA aber nicht viel + Antriebsschwinge also bei ner Landung fast wie nen Hardtail^^

ok nächste Frage: hat jemand noch irgendwas im Bereich Beleuchtung? Bin gestern noch nach der Arbeit gefahren und so ganz ohne Licht war das echt nicht witzig....


----------



## Fisch0r (29. August 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> <---- vorne ne Rock Shox Judy race und hinten kA aber nicht viel + Antriebsschwinge also bei ner Landung fast wie nen Hardtail^^


Denk mal an die armen Leute (mich ) die tatsächlich nur nen Hardtail haben! 

Mir fehlt am Rad allerdings auch noch die "Erleuchtung"


----------



## 1298ep (29. August 2008)

Geht heute was??


----------



## eisenarsch (29. August 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> ok nächste Frage: hat jemand noch irgendwas im Bereich Beleuchtung? Bin gestern noch nach der Arbeit gefahren und so ganz ohne Licht war das echt nicht witzig....



ich hätte noch eine funzel von sigma über ,sie tut es aber noch  für ein paar euro kannst du sie haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. August 2008)

@masterass
Danke für's Bild und den soliden Aufbau!  Sehr schöner Blick auf die Landebahn.


----------



## Harvester (29. August 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich hätte noch eine funzel von sigma über ,sie tut es aber noch  für ein paar euro kannst du sie haben.


 
kuhl, ja sowas in der Art schwebte mir vor^^


----------



## 1298ep (29. August 2008)

Fährt heute denn keiner mehr??
Wochenende??


----------



## eisenarsch (29. August 2008)

ich wollte ja eigentlich in den harz ,nur das olle wetter  dann bin hier ein wenig gefahren ,eine freude war das nicht.von dem schlechten bett auf malle habe ich "rücken" und meine tour musste ich abbrechen.das doofe sakralgelenk


----------



## Mudwild (29. August 2008)

Biken am WE:

Samstag: Party !
Sonntag früh: Kater bekämpfen !
Danach: Ich wollte mich eigentlich mal (zum ersten mal) in dem Waldgebiet oberhalb Söhre rumtreiben. Also dort, wo viele von Euch häufig biken.
Da ich mich nicht auskenne wäre mein Startort das Söhrer Forsthaus.
Würde dort irgendwann am frühen Nachmittag aufschlagen. 
Falls jemand Lust hat den Guide zu spielen oder am So.-Nachmittag eh´dort routinemäßig unterwegs ist:
BITTE MELDEN !!

P.S.
Ich bringe das Torque und einen "Restkater" mit, also bitte keine "Waldautobahnrennradtour"


----------



## Yam (29. August 2008)

Hat morgen jemand lust auf eine lockere Runde?

Habe keine lust alleine zu Biken !


----------



## Mudwild (29. August 2008)

Hi YAM !

Morgen geht leider nicht. Wäre sonst mit von der Partie.
ABER: Ich treibe mich gerne mal auf den Trails bei der Marienburg rum.
Sollte sich also bestimmt mal passen.

Gruß


----------



## Yam (29. August 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hi YAM !
> 
> Morgen geht leider nicht. Wäre sonst mit von der Partie.
> ABER: Ich treibe mich gerne mal auf den Trails bei der Marienburg rum.
> ...



Kommst Du aus Sarstedt oder wie?
Dann melde Dich mal wenn Du lust zum Biken hast bin eigentlich immer dabei auch Große Runden über Batze.
Das habe ich letztes WE gemacht Freitag Samstag Sonntag zusammen 240 Kilometer


----------



## Mudwild (29. August 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Kommst Du aus Sarstedt oder wie?
> Dann melde Dich mal wenn Du lust zum Biken hast bin eigentlich immer dabei auch Große Runden über Batze.
> Das habe ich letztes WE gemacht Freitag Samstag Sonntag zusammen 240 Kilometer



Geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (29. August 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand lust auf eine lockere Runde?
> 
> Habe keine lust alleine zu Biken !



Um wieviel Uhr denn?


----------



## Yam (29. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr denn?



Ist mir Egal kann denn ganzen Tag !


----------



## 1298ep (29. August 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Ist mir Egal kann denn ganzen Tag !



11,00?? am Söhrer Forsthaus??


----------



## Yam (29. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> 11,00?? am Söhrer Forsthaus??



Von wo kommst Du denn?


----------



## 1298ep (29. August 2008)

Hildesheim, Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm geht auch, o.ä.


----------



## Yam (29. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Hildesheim, Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm geht auch, o.ä.



Wie wäre es mit Klein Escherde und dann rein in Wald zum Roten Berg und dann Diekholzen!
Wenn Du dann noch lust hast über denn Griesberg nach Batze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (29. August 2008)

Geht an, um 11.00 an der Gaststätte, ich fahre B1 bis Klein Escherde.
Vielleicht gesellt sich noch wer dazu. 
Ich seh morgen früh noch mal hier rein.


----------



## Yam (29. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Geht an, um 11.00 an der Gaststätte, ich fahre B1 bis Klein Escherde.
> Vielleicht gesellt sich noch wer dazu.
> Ich seh morgen früh noch mal hier rein.



Welche Gaststätte in Klein Escherde oder meinst Groß Escherde wo die immer Blitzen?


----------



## 1298ep (29. August 2008)

Bei dem Gasthaus, die erste Ampel nach Hildesheim.
Da blitzen die B... immer.


----------



## Yam (29. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Bei dem Gasthaus, die erste Ampel nach Hildesheim.
> Da blitzen die B... immer.



Oki also Groß Escherde bin um 11.00 Uhr da .


----------



## MasterAss (29. August 2008)

Also ich werde am Sonntag mit Hitomi & Average ne schöne Enduro-Tour starten. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. Startpunkt Söhrer Forsthaus.

Melde mich bzgl. Uhrzeit nochmal.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. August 2008)

..morgen, sprich Samstag wollen Robert und ich eine kleine Kraftrunde um 13:30 in Salze starten. Leckere Steigungen auf Geschwindigkeit mit Gegenpart...dachte ich mir. Viel Zeit ist dummerweise nicht da Handball angesagt ist... wenn einer Bock hat, immer zu!


----------



## Harvester (30. August 2008)

@eisenarsch: was willsten dann dafür haben? *liebguckmitaugenklimpern*


----------



## Yam (30. August 2008)

Moin!

Der Wetterbericht zwingt mir ja ein  ins Gesicht.
Da kann es ja nur eine schöne Tour werden heute !

Wer lust hat 1298 ep und ich Treffen uns um 11.00 Uhr am Nobiskrug in Groß Escherde wer lust kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## average.stalker (30. August 2008)

@ masterass: am besten wäre sowag gegen 13h, ist das okay?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ..morgen, sprich Samstag wollen Robert und ich eine kleine Kraftrunde um 13:30 in Salze starten. Leckere Steigungen auf Geschwindigkeit mit Gegenpart...dachte ich mir. Viel Zeit ist dummerweise nicht da Handball angesagt ist... wenn einer Bock hat, immer zu!


Ich bin dabei, aber vor 13.00 Uhr komm ich nicht los, ich mach dann rüber nach drüben
Wo treffen wir uns? Ich finde in der Ecke: Wasserbehälter Petze, Auffahrt zum Griesberg, Ausfahrt Maiental, Kammweg Batze (Cafe Jan Tabac oder Altenheim)...Hilfe, ich brauche eine Topo-Karte der Region für fugawi.....
Ich funk euch an!
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, aber vor 13.00 Uhr komm ich nicht los, ich mach dann rüber nach drüben
> Wo treffen wir uns? Ich finde in der Ecke: Wasserbehälter Petze, Auffahrt zum Griesberg, Ausfahrt Maiental, Kammweg Batze (Cafe Jan Tabac oder Altenheim)...Hilfe, ich brauche eine Topo-Karte der Region für fugawi.....
> Ich funk euch an!
> LG, Günther



Moin moin, wir fahren hier gegen 13:30 los, würde sagen Treffen am Aufstieg zum Griesberg?? Aber erwarte bitte nicht allzu viel habe schlimmen Muskelkater und werde heute Abend noch Mannschaftssport treiben (hoffe ich)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. August 2008)

OK, bin da, so gegen 13.45!
Bis später, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (30. August 2008)

@average
Wie wäre es mit 14h? Würde mir besser passen...


----------



## Yam (30. August 2008)

Also Ihr zwei habt Euch wohl für heute eine Vernichtung der Nordstemmer Bevölkerung vorgenommen. ( 1298ep + Kumpel )

Komme gerade unterm Sauerstoffzelt hervor 
Bin sowas von fertig unglaublich.
War aber eine schöne Runde nur zu schnell für mich 

mein Bike ist auch schon wieder sauber und jetzt werde ich mir ein Kühles Weizen Alkoholfrei auf dem Balkon gönnen!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Aber erwarte bitte nicht allzu viel habe schlimmen Muskelkater und werde heute Abend noch Mannschaftssport treiben (hoffe ich)


Hallooooo, den Muskelkater möcht ich auch mal haben
Der von Jimi macht richtig dicke Beine: überall ist der hochgestiefelt wie nix
He, noch schnell den Kubus-Turm rauf gespurtet <wegen der Aussicht, ja, ne, is klar>
"Ach, da drüben ist die Batze-MTB-Rennstrecke! Die zeig ich Euch noch schnell" Schwupp di wupp haben wir noch ein paar Runden am Sothenberg gedreht
Ich habe dann schließlich höflich nach einer Flachstrecke zurück nach Hildesheim gefragt
Jo, 3000 kcal sind auf jeden Fall weg
Und ich liege jetzt in der stabilen Seitenlage und der Knabe wirft jetzt Bälle ins Gegnertor
LG, Günther


----------



## 1298ep (30. August 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Also Ihr zwei habt Euch wohl für heute eine Vernichtung der Nordstemmer Bevölkerung vorgenommen. ( 1298ep + Kumpel )
> 
> Komme gerade unterm Sauerstoffzelt hervor
> Bin sowas von fertig unglaublich.
> ...



Bist also heil nach Haus gekommen, war eine schöne geschmeidige Runde, vielleicht schaffen wir es mal alle zusammen
Wir waren auch noch in Badse, welche Strecke seit Ihr gefahren Günther-Kette-R, Hobby oder richtig
Morgen, geht was?? oder alle dicke Hufe?


----------



## Yam (30. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Bist also heil nach Haus gekommen, war eine schöne geschmeidige Runde, vielleicht schaffen wir es mal alle zusammen
> Wir waren auch noch in Badse, welche Strecke seit Ihr gefahren Günther-Kette-R, Hobby oder richtig
> Morgen, geht was?? oder alle dicke Hufe?



Alle zusammen!
Gib es denn schon Mobile Sauerstoffzelte ?


----------



## Yam (30. August 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Alle zusammen!
> Gib es denn schon Mobile Sauerstoffzelte ?



Nun, wer von Euch ist denn so in meiner Liga?
Ich fahre lieber eine Tour gemütlich und nicht auf Zeit.
Wäre schön wenn sich dafür welche finden , meldet Euch mal bei mir.

@1298ep die Tour war trotzdem Geil spüre auch meine Beine wieder  mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.
Alle zusammen wäre doch mal was, aber nicht bei dem Speed wie heute.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. August 2008)

Hi 1298ep & Co,
ihr habt ja auch ne schöne Runde gedreht: vom Nobiskrug bis Batze
Wir mußten später starten: ich bin über Schwarze Heide, Söhre, Tosmar, Wasserbehälter Petze zur Auffahrt Griesberg! Zusammen ging es hoch und übern Kamm übern Süllberg nach Batze (Kalischacht) zur Welfenhöhe (dort nach Klappspatenspuren gesucht, dann rüber zum Sothenberg! Ich bin dann über Waldfrieden, Röderhof, Söhre schön flach zurück nach Hi! Das waren 1000hm, 40km, FZ 2:15 und irgendwo haben wir uns verpasst
Sicher bekommen wir noch eine gemeinsame Runde hin: das macht einfach Laune!
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (30. August 2008)

Also morgen 13 oder 14h am Söhrer Forsthaus. Genaue Uhrzeit schreibe ich morgen früh.
Es wird eine Enduro-Tour, d.h. LANGSAM bergauf und SCHNELL bergab. Aber der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.

UPDATE: 14h Söhrer Forsthaus.


----------



## Mudwild (31. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also morgen 13 oder 14h am Söhrer Forsthaus. Genaue Uhrzeit schreibe ich morgen früh.
> Es wird eine Enduro-Tour, d.h. LANGSAM bergauf und SCHNELL bergab. Aber der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.
> 
> UPDATE: 14h Söhrer Forsthaus.





Ich bin dabei!! Bis später...


----------



## MasterAss (31. August 2008)

Stopp, Henning & Hitomi haben abgesagt.

Daher nicht treffen am Söhrer Forsthaus, denn ich fahre von Heyersum los und mache ne eigene Runde durch den Wald.

Sorry, machen wir nächste Woche mal.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. August 2008)

Hey Günther, 
Wenn man am Aussichtsturm ist sollte man auch die Rundumsicht geniessen! Das Naturerlebnis gehört ja zu einer lockeren Tour dazu
Am Sothenberg haben wir uns nur die kleine (für mich trotzdem riesige) Runde angeschaut.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. August 2008)

Hi Jimi, das hat Spaß gemacht, keine Frage...
Und auf dem Turm konnte man sich wunderbar orientieren und schon mal den Brocken ins Visier nehmen
Die Rückfahrtbeschreibung und Strecke war genial: ruckzuck back in Hi
Fazit: Super Tour-Super Mix!
PS: Was macht der M-Kater?
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. August 2008)

hehe, der M-Kater hat einem anderen Kater Platz geschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudwild (31. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Stopp, Henning & Hitomi haben abgesagt.
> 
> Daher nicht treffen am Söhrer Forsthaus, denn ich fahre von Heyersum los und mache ne eigene Runde durch den Wald.
> 
> Sorry, machen wir nächste Woche mal.



Hätte ich vor Abfahrt am besten noch mal ins Forum geschaut........
War um 14:00 am Forsthaus und habe 15 min. dumm rumgestanden .
Ich bin dann auf eigene Faust los. Sehr schöne Ecke der Tosmarberg. Vor allem der Trail zur Tosmarhütte macht Spaß !
Gibt aber bestimmt noch viel mehr zu entdecken.

Dann eben beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Fisch0r (31. August 2008)

N'abend! 

War Heute zum 1. mal aufm Tosmar und bin - glaube ich - von der Seite hochgefahren die man normalerweise runterfährt  War aber trotzdem ganz lustig  War ja auch HAMMER Wetter 

Aufn nach Hause weg is mir allerdings aufgefallen das meine Kette "springt". Wenn ich ordentlich reintrete zb. bei einer Steigung hab ich das gefühl das die Kette kurz vom Zahnrad springt und dann wieder einrastet  fühlt sich ungefähr so an als ob ich schalten würde. Ist so gut wie in allen Gängen zu merken, tritt aber unregelmässig  - mal vermehrt und mal gar nicht - auf. Weiß jemand einen Rat, muss vll. die Schaltung neu eingestellt werden?


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. August 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> N'abend!
> 
> War Heute zum 1. mal aufm Tosmar und bin - glaube ich - von der Seite hochgefahren die man normalerweise runterfährt  War aber trotzdem ganz lustig  War ja auch HAMMER Wetter
> 
> Aufn nach Hause weg is mir allerdings aufgefallen das meine Kette "springt". Wenn ich ordentlich reintrete zb. bei einer Steigung hab ich das gefühl das die Kette kurz vom Zahnrad springt und dann wieder einrastet  fühlt sich ungefähr so an als ob ich schalten würde. Ist so gut wie in allen Gängen zu merken, tritt aber unregelmässig  - mal vermehrt und mal gar nicht - auf. Weiß jemand einen Rat, muss vll. die Schaltung neu eingestellt werden?



Hi musste nen bisschen an den 2 Schräubchen am Schaltwerk rumspielen, dann steht meistens das S nicht parallel zum Ritzel, oder vorne am Tripper an der Spannschraube drehen, könnte auch shcon helfen.

Waren heute auch auf dem Grießbergturm, Singletrail ins Maiental, dann über den Schrebergärten zum, neuen Bike park. weiter über Wolfsschlucht den R9 zur Welfenhöhe hoch.

haben erstmal den Kicker und den minidrop getestet.
man könnte da noch so einiges Bauen, schade das die Shores nicht mehr da waren.
nur ******* das man so viel schieben musste, bergauf mit nem DHler ist to heavy


----------



## Bone$ (31. August 2008)

Das stimmt das Wetter war heute richtig der Hammer.

Bin im Erlengrund in so ne richtig tolle Pfütze gefallen weil ich nicht richtig aus den Pedalen gekommen bin bis auf den Schlamm ne gute Abkühlung.
War auch auf dem Tosmar und dann Richtung Kabus-Turm und dann wieder Diekholzen knapp 25km reicht für ne Feierabend-Runde


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. August 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Waren heute auch auf dem Grießbergturm, Singletrail ins Maiental, dann über den Schrebergärten zum, neuen Bike park. weiter über Wolfsschlucht den R9 zur Welfenhöhe hoch.



Da kommen die Spuren her!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. August 2008)

Moin Moin, 
schwer was los heute am Tosmar, Griesberg & Welfenhöhe...das Wetter war aber auch genial...
Um 18.30 Uhr war alles wie leer gefegt...
Hey, vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine gemeinsame Runde, das wäre ein Auftrieb
@Allen eine schöne Woche
LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (31. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Da kommen die Spuren her!!



Die meinen doch aber nicht meinen geheimen MX-Trail, oder?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. August 2008)

...den findet ja kein Mensch
Wir, mit Special-Guide Jimi der Bayer, haben ihn auch nicht gefunden...
Vielleicht noch mal ein Foto? 
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. August 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Die meinen doch aber nicht meinen geheimen MX-Trail, oder?



??? denke mal Welfenhöhe???


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> schwer was los heute am Tosmar, Griesberg & Welfenhöhe...das Wetter war aber auch genial...
> Um 18.30 Uhr war alles wie leer gefegt...
> Hey, vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine gemeinsame Runde, das wäre ein Auftrieb
> ...



Ne gemeinsame Runde wäre gut, aber berg auf geht nur Schieben, dafür siehst du mich bergab nicht mehr.

Leider haben wir keinen heute getroffen, auf dem Rückweg hatten wir uns verfahren, wir waren kurz vorm Grießbergturm vom Kabus Turm aus kommend, auf einmal weg Ende, mussten dann Querfeldein da hoch, meine Beine kribbeln immer noch von den Brennesseln.

achja gleich nach 100m vom Turm runter sah man unten rum aus wie sau, scheiß Matschpfützen

@all: sind 3 Leute von euch darunter jemand mit nem Merida Trikot, von Petze nach Segeste auf der Straße gefahren, haben da welche mit dem Auto überholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. August 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ??? denke mal Welfenhöhe???



He, bei nächsten masterass Ausritt hängen wir uns heimlich dran
Und dann immer den Klappspatengeräuschen nach

LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. August 2008)

Nur mit Motorsense und Mini-Harvester für den Lenker!


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. August 2008)

Hier 2 Fotos von heute R9 von der Welfenhöhe.
sind leider nicht so gute quali, war nen Handycam bei scheiß Lichtverhältnissen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. August 2008)

Cool, sieht ja harmlos aus auf den Fotos! Wir wissen aber das das garnicht harmlos ist; ich fahr immer schön brav um das Betonfundament herum
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Cool, sieht ja harmlos aus auf den Fotos! Wir wissen aber das das garnicht harmlos ist; ich war immer schön brav um das Betonfundament herum
> LG, Günther



der Baum auf der direkten Linie nach dem Sprung ist doof, naja nen kleinen Anlieger dahin dann kann man shcon ganz gut Gas geben.

Der kleine Kicker ist auch ganz gut, nur fehlt die Landung.

bei den Sprüngen die Seitlich sind am Weg kann man gut Hipjumps raus machen.

viel Spaß beim Buddeln


----------



## Harvester (31. August 2008)

bin heute mal kurz zum Brötchen holen mitm Bike gefahren.
An der Kaiserhoftreppe haben sich ein paar Leute die Treppe angeschaut, wegen dem Rennen.
das brachte mich auf die Idee doch auch mal die Hobbyrennstrecke zu fahren......
Fazit:
1. DIE Treppe fahr ich nicht !
2. Mit nem Hollandrad kommt man da doch nicht hoch!
3.    Jimmy und sein Verständnis von einer kurzen Tour mit Muskelkater.

PS. kann ich das Sauerstoffzelt dann auch mal haben?


----------



## average.stalker (1. September 2008)

großes sorry nochmal wegen gestern, weil so kurzfristig abgesagt. ging leider nicht anders.
so ein mist - und das bei dem schönen wetter... ärgerlich

die bilder aus bdse von ben sehen ja sehr nett aus!


----------



## MasterAss (1. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> der Baum auf der direkten Linie nach dem Sprung ist doof, naja nen kleinen Anlieger dahin dann kann man shcon ganz gut Gas geben.
> 
> Der kleine Kicker ist auch ganz gut, nur fehlt die Landung.
> 
> ...



Die Anfahrt zum Betonsprung ist echt bescheiden, brauch ein paar Anläufe bis man die perfekte Linie ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust hat.

Ich lasse jetzt immer den kleinen Hüpfer kurz davor auf der rechten Seite weg, dann muss man nicht so sehr in die Eisen wegen der Kurve.


----------



## MasterAss (1. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...den findet ja kein Mensch
> Wir, mit Special-Guide Jimi der Bayer, haben ihn auch nicht gefunden...
> Vielleicht noch mal ein Foto?
> LG, Günther



Erst wenn er fertig ist 

Heute geht es wieder in den Wald, aber nur zum buddeln, denn das dauert länger als gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Die Anfahrt zum Betonsprung ist echt bescheiden, brauch ein paar Anläufe bis man die perfekte Linie ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust hat.
> 
> Ich lasse jetzt immer den kleinen Hüpfer kurz davor auf der rechten Seite weg, dann muss man nicht so sehr in die Eisen wegen der Kurve.



naja die line geht schon, wenn du den trail weiterfährst dann kann man auhc mit mehr speed fahren, nur wir wollten nicht so weit hochschieben, dann lieber langsam und nicht zu weit fahren.
schade das die shores kaputt sind.

ist noch irgendwo im Hildesheimer Wald was gebaut worden?


----------



## Harvester (1. September 2008)

den R9 bzw die Bauten hab ich auch schon gesehen. Wäre es denn nicht mal ne Massnahme bei offizieller Stelle zu fragen, ob jemand was gegen das Bauen hat? 
Ich persönlich hasse es, das Badse einerseits "die" MTB- Stadt ist, aber andererseits die doch eigentlich nicht genutzten Wanderwege mit Bäumen versperrt werden und die Wegweiser/Wanderkarten im Wald langsam verrotten. Könnte an das nicht mal richtig offiziell machen, so mit Bikerouten erstellen, Wege kennzeichnen usw?
Badse ist doch echt gut zu erreichen mit dem Zug bzw Autobahn. Dazu noch der Innersteradweg, der Radweg der Kunst bei Lamspringe, der geplante Bikepark am Ortberg usw. Warum wird das von der Stadt nicht besser genutzt?


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> den R9 bzw die Bauten hab ich auch schon gesehen. Wäre es denn nicht mal ne Massnahme bei offizieller Stelle zu fragen, ob jemand was gegen das Bauen hat?
> Ich persönlich hasse es, das Badse einerseits "die" MTB- Stadt ist, aber andererseits die doch eigentlich nicht genutzten Wanderwege mit Bäumen versperrt werden und die Wegweiser/Wanderkarten im Wald langsam verrotten. Könnte an das nicht mal richtig offiziell machen, so mit Bikerouten erstellen, Wege kennzeichnen usw?
> Badse ist doch echt gut zu erreichen mit dem Zug bzw Autobahn. Dazu noch der Innersteradweg, der Radweg der Kunst bei Lamspringe, der geplante Bikepark am Ortberg usw. Warum wird das von der Stadt nicht besser genutzt?



Gute Frage, es wäre für alle vom Vorteil, einerseits für uns Biker und auch für die Stadt, es kommen noch mehr jüngere Leute nach Badse und das wiederum bringt mehr einnahmen für die Gastronomie ect.
weißt du mehr vom Bikepark? wir waren gestern da, aber ist nicht wirklich was passiert auf dem Gelände, man hört auch nix mehr vom Veranstalter darüber.


----------



## Harvester (1. September 2008)

Nee vom Bikepark kenn ich nur die Änderung des Bebauungsplanes aus der Zeitung. Ich hab nichtmal ne Ahnung darüber, welchen Umfang das ganze haben sollte. Ich hab ob der knappen Freizeit aber auch kein Kontakt zu der "Szene". Man ich schaff es ja nichtmal euch hier im RL zu treffen^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> Nee vom Bikepark kenn ich nur die Änderung des Bebauungsplanes aus der Zeitung. Ich hab nichtmal ne Ahnung darüber, welchen Umfang das ganze haben sollte. Ich hab ob der knappen Freizeit aber auch kein Kontakt zu der "Szene". Man ich schaff es ja nichtmal euch hier im RL zu treffen^^



Hehe, mein Schwiegervater will sich noch mal mit dem Ansprechpartner treffen, zwecks shores usw.
es soll ne BMX Bahn enstehen und Northshores / Freeride, dazwischen überall Wege für Besucher.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Erst wenn er fertig ist
> 
> Heute geht es wieder in den Wald, aber nur zum buddeln, denn das dauert länger als gedacht.



Master, sag´ bescheid wenn Du mit dem Waldhotel fertig bist! Falls Du für den Tiefbau noch Zement benötigst... habe da noch einen Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (1. September 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> den R9 bzw die Bauten hab ich auch schon gesehen. Wäre es denn nicht mal ne Massnahme bei offizieller Stelle zu fragen, ob jemand was gegen das Bauen hat?
> Ich persönlich hasse es, das Badse einerseits "die" MTB- Stadt ist, aber andererseits die doch eigentlich nicht genutzten Wanderwege mit Bäumen versperrt werden und die Wegweiser/Wanderkarten im Wald langsam verrotten. Könnte an das nicht mal richtig offiziell machen, so mit Bikerouten erstellen, Wege kennzeichnen usw?
> Badse ist doch echt gut zu erreichen mit dem Zug bzw Autobahn. Dazu noch der Innersteradweg, der Radweg der Kunst bei Lamspringe, der geplante Bikepark am Ortberg usw. Warum wird das von der Stadt nicht besser genutzt?



Alter da gebe ich Dir Recht ist Teilweise echt zum .
Da muß echt mal was passieren.


----------



## Fisch0r (1. September 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Da muß echt mal was passieren.



Selbst ist der Mann! 

Falls jemand mal Hilfe beim Errichten von irgendwelchen Hindernissen braucht sagt einfach bescheid, sofern ich Zeit hab bin ich gerne behilflich (Auch wenn ich Die dann selbst wohl nicht fahren werde, ich Angsthase ) Hier zu Lande kann man bei solchen Sachen nicht auf Politiker warten. Bis die das entschieden haben sitzt man schon im Rollstuhl (Mit 'nem Rollstuhl über ne Sprungschanze  )


----------



## Yam (1. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann!
> 
> Falls jemand mal Hilfe beim Errichten von irgendwelchen Hindernissen braucht sagt einfach bescheid, sofern ich Zeit hab bin ich gerne behilflich (Auch wenn ich Die dann selbst wohl nicht fahren werde, ich Angsthase ) Hier zu Lande kann man bei solchen Sachen nicht auf Politiker warten. Bis die das entschieden haben sitzt man schon im Rollstuhl (Mit 'nem Rollstuhl über ne Sprungschanze  )



Is klar dazu müßte ich erstmal wissen wo die alle hinführen, fahre doch da auch erst seid kurzem da herum!


----------



## Fisch0r (1. September 2008)

Dann sind wir ja schon zwei die völlig planlos da herrumgurken


----------



## eisenarsch (1. September 2008)

bald kann ich wieder mitmischen (wenn der rücken sich beruhigt hat) 
mein Nerve ist ab heute frei von shimanorotz 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## average.stalker (1. September 2008)

daumen hoch - die aktuelle stylo ist mal megaschick!!!


----------



## average.stalker (1. September 2008)

hab gerade gesehen, bist auch noch auf Crank Brothers umgesteigen?!
mach mal nen erfahrungsbericht
der masterass war ja nicht so begeistert von CB
mich würds mal interessieren, allein weil die optisch schöner sind


----------



## Harvester (1. September 2008)

@eisen:
komm doch mal mit dem "Schrott" vorbei, vielleicht kann ich den noch gebrauchen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann!
> 
> Falls jemand mal Hilfe beim Errichten von irgendwelchen Hindernissen braucht sagt einfach bescheid, sofern ich Zeit hab bin ich gerne behilflich (Auch wenn ich Die dann selbst wohl nicht fahren werde, ich Angsthase ) Hier zu Lande kann man bei solchen Sachen nicht auf Politiker warten. Bis die das entschieden haben sitzt man schon im Rollstuhl (Mit 'nem Rollstuhl über ne Sprungschanze  )



Das mit den Politikern kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Wir hatten ja mal nen Gelände zum Biken in Alfeld, bis wir weg mussten, der Bürgermeister wollte uns helfen und nen geeigneten Ort finden, naja seit dem ist über 1 Jahr vergangen.
Wir hatten dann im Gerzerschlag was geeignetes gefunden, war auch mit dem Besitzer abgesprochen.

irgendein trottel fuhr dann abends quer durch den Wald und überfuhr fast den Förster und Schubs mussten wir weg, wird wer beim befahren erwischt gibs nen Anzeige.

Deswegen ist es immer so nen Sachen mit dem Illegalen Bauen.


----------



## Betty80 (2. September 2008)

@ Frorider Ben Du meinst bestimmt den kleinen Wald oberhalb von Föhrste. Die Bahn in der Kuhle????? Bin da einmal zu Fuß durchgestiefelt. Hochachtung vor denen, die sowas befahren können. Ich würd mich einkacken und total zerlegen. Aber schön angelegt, war bestimmt ne menge Arbeit. Versteh auch immer nicht, was darum für ein Geschisse gemacht wird, ist doch besser als vor der Glotze abhängen oder anderen Mist zu bauen. Das Problem ist leider, das Wanderer, Läufer usw. nur im Wald geduldet sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. September 2008)

Leute, nicht sowas den Wanderen mitten in den Weg bauen: 







da fühlt sich dann irgendwer behindert, meckert und dann kommt das organisierte Deutschland mit
Forst, Hegering, Naturschutz, s.a. Ben ...  

Besser ist es bei dieser Rampe über den Baum  






noch ein Treppchen mit Geländer daneben zubauen und alle meinen das müßte so sein


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2008)

Betty80 schrieb:


> @ Frorider Ben Du meinst bestimmt den kleinen Wald oberhalb von Föhrste. Die Bahn in der Kuhle????? Bin da einmal zu Fuß durchgestiefelt. Hochachtung vor denen, die sowas befahren können. Ich würd mich einkacken und total zerlegen. Aber schön angelegt, war bestimmt ne menge Arbeit. Versteh auch immer nicht, was darum für ein Geschisse gemacht wird, ist doch besser als vor der Glotze abhängen oder anderen Mist zu bauen. Das Problem ist leider, das Wanderer, Läufer usw. nur im Wald geduldet sind.



genau das meine ich, der Weg geht kurz hintern Honda Richi rein.
Man hat niemanden gestört da da nie einer lang ging.
Oben war mal nen illegale Müllkippe, selbst der Müll wurde zum Teil weggeräumt.
Ein Paar Leute von Nicolai hatten da früher shores gebaut, das durften wir leider nicht, also nur Buddeln war geduldet.
wir hatten jetzt nen 5m double und diverse andere Sprünge.

Naja es gibt immerhin noch nen Trail bei Langenholzen, aber Top Secret, ist nur zum DH Training gedacht


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/172537



Ne das ist auf dem R9 bei Badze.
von Gerzen hab ich hier leider keine Fotos


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. September 2008)

@ Ben so jetzt bin ich fertig mit änderen.
 "R9 bei Badze" war klar, eben wegen Rundwanderweg Nr.9!
Den Betonsprung interessiert keinen Wanderer, da nicht im "offiziellen Weg" und solange man da keinen Offiziellen drauf stößt, stört der auch nicht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ Ben so jetzt bin ich fertig mit änderen.
> "R9 bei Badze" war klar, eben wegen Rundwanderweg Nr.9!
> Den Betonsprung interessiert keinen Wanderer, da nicht im "offiziellen Weg" und solange man da keinen Offiziellen drauf stößt, stört der auch nicht.



genau wie das mit dem Baum, man behilft sich ja nur darüber fahren zu können oder wahlweise springen.
Der Beton Drop ist auch ok, da das ding da sowieso steht und keiner was wegen nen Anfahrt sagt, nur halt Kicker mitten auf dem Weg kann Ärger und Anzeigen geben. Förster und Jäger sind sehr eigen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. September 2008)

... Der Beton-Klotz war übrigens vor laaanger Zeit einst ein Sockel für eine Seilbahn welche von Schacht zu Schacht führte... (Geschichtsstunde aus)


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2008)

achso, gut zu Wissen, gibs da noch mehr von?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. September 2008)

ja in Richtung Philosophenweg


----------



## eisenarsch (2. September 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> hab gerade gesehen, bist auch noch auf Crank Brothers umgesteigen?!
> mach mal nen erfahrungsbericht
> der masterass war ja nicht so begeistert von CB
> mich würds mal interessieren, allein weil die optisch schöner sind



ich fahre schon seid jahren mit den padalen und bin sehr zufrieden.sie verdrecken nicht ,egal was für ein modder unter dem schuh klebt.die pedale haben keine stiftschraube für das auslösemoment,also kann sich nix verstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (2. September 2008)

Crankbrothers is Bäh!
Truvativ is Bäh!

Long Life Shimano!


----------



## Yam (2. September 2008)

Hi

welche Bremsbeläge sind denn besser, organisch oder gesintert?
Sollte ich Orginal Shimano schrott nehmen oder gibt es bessere?
Bremse LX 585.


----------



## MasterAss (2. September 2008)

Gesinterte sind angeblich Geräuschunempfindlicher und halten länger, haben dafür Nachteile in der Bremsperformance. Insbesondere faden die schneller..
Organische verschleißen schneller, haben dafür mehr Biß.

Ich denke es gibt bessere als die Originalen für die LX, Swissstop oder Trickstuff. Ansonsten einfach nochmal Foren-Suche.


----------



## Yam (2. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Gesinterte sind angeblich Geräuschunempfindlicher und halten länger, haben dafür Nachteile in der Bremsperformance. Insbesondere faden die schneller..
> Organische verschleißen schneller, haben dafür mehr Biß.
> 
> Ich denke es gibt bessere als die Originalen für die LX, Swissstop oder Trickstuff. Ansonsten einfach nochmal Foren-Suche.



Welche eignen sich besser für Schmutz?


----------



## MasterAss (2. September 2008)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## eisenarsch (2. September 2008)

was hälst du von dem dämpfer ? taugt der was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (2. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



Ich weiß ja nicht welche ich jetzt drauf habe , allerdings sind die schon runter nach 1000 Kilometer.
Und nun haz der Herbst begonnen und ich will auf jeden fall durchfahren dieses Jahr .
Da es jetzt sicherlich mehr nass sein wird werden die4 Klötze durch schlamm und schmutz bestimmt stärker beanspruch oder meinst Du nicht?
Also die frage ist welche kommen mit diesen Bedingungen besser zurecht?


----------



## 1298ep (2. September 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welche ich jetzt drauf habe , allerdings sind die schon runter nach 1000 Kilometer.
> Und nun haz der Herbst begonnen und ich will auf jeden fall durchfahren dieses Jahr .
> Da es jetzt sicherlich mehr nass sein wird werden die4 Klötze durch schlamm und schmutz bestimmt stärker beanspruch oder meinst Du nicht?
> Also die frage ist welche kommen mit diesen Bedingungen besser zurecht?



Mahlzeit, 
ich denke, das es generell für Bremsanlagen sei es Scheibe oder Felge, sehr Materialfressend ist im Dreck zu fahren.
Einen speziellen Belag für Dreck gibt es meines Wissens nicht.
Ich hab noch einen Schutz für die Scheibe gefunden, vielleicht ist er ja kompatibel
http://www.2yoo.de/dr/dr-650-neu/galerie/bilder/galerie-500-1.jpg

Morgen treffen wir uns um 17.30Uhr in Hildesheim am Elan zum biken.


----------



## Yam (2. September 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> ich denke, das es generell für Bremsanlagen sei es Scheibe oder Felge, sehr Materialfressend ist im Dreck zu fahren.
> Einen speziellen Belag für Dreck gibt es meines Wissens nicht.
> Ich hab aber noch was gefunden, vielleicht ist es kompatibel
> ...



Ich hatte eigentlich an die gedacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Morgen kann ich leider nicht habe Fahrschule


----------



## MasterAss (2. September 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was hÃ¤lst du von dem dÃ¤mpfer ? taugt der was ?



Puh, kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe ja ne andere Version vom Roco. Willst du dir nen neuen DÃ¤mpfer kaufen? Wenn ja, wÃ¼rde ich nen 2008er Fox RP 23 bei E-BAy schiessen. Die gehen fÃ¼r ca. 190-210â¬ weg.

Der Roco ist hier D-Land einfach zu teuer, wenn Roco, dann USA E-Bay.

EDIT: Der hier hÃ¤tte deine EinbaulÃ¤nge.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. September 2008)

mit dem RP3 von 2006/2007 war ich nicht zufrieden. Bergauf wippt es trotz PP und Bergab ist er überdämpft. Wenn du kein ProPedal brauchst nimm einen ohne Schnick-Schnack oder zum blockieren. Einfache und gute Technik aber nicht billig DT.


----------



## eisenarsch (2. September 2008)

@masterass zu spät ,ich bekomme demnächst den kleinen hier


----------



## MasterAss (2. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> mit dem RP3 von 2006/2007 war ich nicht zufrieden. Bergauf wippt es trotz PP und Bergab ist er überdämpft. Wenn du kein ProPedal brauchst nimm einen ohne Schnick-Schnack oder zum blockieren. Einfache und gute Technik aber nicht billig DT.



Ja, in den Jahren war er überdämpft. Aber er hat 2008 eine neue Druckstufe bekommen.

Plattform ist perfekt für ein Enduro, Lockout ist veraltet und kannste nur noch an nem CC- oder Marathon-Bike gebrauchen. Warum auf Dämpfung im technischen Uphill verzichten?


----------



## HITOMI (3. September 2008)

Also ich habe den RP3 von 2007 und bin damit eigentlich recht zufrieden. Wenn nötig, wippt er bergauf mit PP fast gar nicht. Bergab spricht er bei mir auch gut an. Zwar nicht so wie ein Stahldämpfer, klar, aber ansonsten...


----------



## Harvester (3. September 2008)

Um mal Eisenarsch die Pedale zu zeigen, von denen ich erzählte:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-MG1-BMX-Downhill-Bike-Pedals-Set-Yellow-New_W0QQitemZ200251368279QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200251368279&_trkparms=72%3A823%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

PS: jaaaaa das is jetzt licht  danke


----------



## average.stalker (4. September 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> Um mal Eisenarsch die Pedale zu zeigen, von denen ich erzählte:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-MG1-BMX-Downhill-Bike-Pedals-Set-Yellow-New_W0QQitemZ200251368279QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200251368279&_trkparms=72%3A823%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> PS: jaaaaa das is jetzt licht  danke





die hab ich auch, in schwarz und in der magnesium-light version (400gr)

sind soweit echt gut..
fürs touren bin ich aber auf klickies umgestiegen.
flats gibt es nur im bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (4. September 2008)

naja für meinen Erfahrungsstand ist jede Tour schon mit nem Bikepark vergleichbar^^. Daher erstmal Flat zum Fahrradfahrenlernen bevor ich mich an Clickies wage.....


----------



## average.stalker (4. September 2008)

das ist weise.. hab ich auch so gemacht


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. September 2008)

Ist die kleine Abfahrt für das CC Rennen in Badse schon abgesteckt?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. September 2008)

abgesteckt ist nix aber den oberen Teil von der unteren Abfahrt kannst Du fahren


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. September 2008)

@jimi:
sind alle Streckenteile am Sothenberg schon befahrbar?
bin zuletzt 2006 mit gefahren, welche Änderungen gibt es?

Hat jemand einen Track?


----------



## Fisch0r (4. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> [...] Aufn nach Hause weg is mir allerdings aufgefallen das meine Kette "springt". Wenn ich ordentlich reintrete zb. bei einer Steigung hab ich das gefühl das die Kette kurz vom Zahnrad springt und dann wieder einrastet  fühlt sich ungefähr so an als ob ich schalten würde. Ist so gut wie in allen Gängen zu merken, tritt aber unregelmässig  - mal vermehrt und mal gar nicht - auf. Weiß jemand einen Rat, muss vll. die Schaltung neu eingestellt werden?



Hab ebend das gute Stück sauber gemacht und mir die Schaltung + Kette mal genauer angesehen. Und siehe da: Die Verbindung von zwei Kettengliedern ist sehr schwergängig. Hab schon versucht das mit Öl zu lösen. Weder WD40 noch Brunox haben geholfen. Da das Fahrrad nichtmal 2 Monate alt is denke ich mal das ich das vom Händler ersetzt bekomme. Werd gleich mal ne Mail schreiben.

Jetzt hab ich jedoch das Problem das ich nicht weiß wie ich das Kettenschloss aufbekomme. Da ich es hier ja mit waschechten Profis zu tun habe, bin ich mir sicher einer von euch weiß Rat! 




Kettenschloss - klicken zum vergrössern

Bin ich froh das ich als blutiger Anfänger dieses knifflige Rätsel um die springende Kette alleine gelöst habe! Jetzt kann der Herbst kommen!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. September 2008)

Moin Moin,
meine Kette (Shimano HG92) hat kein Kettenschloß und ich kenne keine Shimanokette die werkseitig ein Schloß hat!
Wenn 2 Kettenglieder schwergängig sind kann das evt. an der Montage (reindrücken) des Verbindungsstiftes liegen! Weil die Kette allerdings schon 2 Monate alt ist müßte die o.g. Verspannung eigentlich weg sein! Evt. die betreffenden Glieder an der Verbindung vorsichtig aufweiten um die Verspannung zu lösen!
LG, Günther


----------



## Chandru (4. September 2008)

"Einfach" mit dem Fingernagel die Stifte von beiden Seiten nach innen drücken. Ist etwas fummelig aber wenn man den dreh erst mal raus hat geht es.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. September 2008)

...da lach nocheinmal einer bezüglich meiner fanatischen Kettenpflege!

@pfädchenfinder... letzen Sonntag sah es noch nach "Kraut und Rüben" aus, da lag´noch vieeel Kaminholz im Walde.
Habe im Büro eine... "grobe Skizze" vom letzten Jahr schick mir mal Deine EMail per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. September 2008)

Hi Jimi der Bayer,
verrat doch mal ein paar Deiner Kettenpflegetricks
Fanatismus in Bezug auf Kettenpflege find ich gut
PS: Heute Abend war ich mit fugawi am Griesberg unterwegs; endlich hat das Scannen&Kalibrierung der Topo-Karte geklappt!
Soeben einen dicken Akku (2200mAh) für den PDA geordert...
Und:
Wann gehts für uns auf die CC-Rennstrecke in Badse?
LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (4. September 2008)

Wer ist wo und wie am Wochenende unterwegs? Samstag soll es regnen... sonntag weiß ich noch, bin Sa auf ner Feier. Wenn es mir gut geht, dann ja 

Ansonsten bin ich wohl morgen unterwegs...


----------



## average.stalker (5. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wer ist wo und wie am Wochenende unterwegs? Samstag soll es regnen... sonntag weiß ich noch, bin Sa auf ner Feier. Wenn es mir gut geht, dann ja
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich wohl morgen unterwegs...



ab wann bist du heute unterwegs?
evtl kann ich zu noch erträglichen zeite feierabend machen


----------



## HITOMI (5. September 2008)

heute klingt gut. am besten (später) nachmittag.


----------



## MasterAss (5. September 2008)

ah das wird schwierig because of angesagter Regen heute Abend. Wollte so gegen 14h-15h spätestens los und mich im Nordstemmer Teil des HI Waldes sowie am Galgenberg rumtreiben...


----------



## average.stalker (5. September 2008)

ich werd so gegen 15h zu hause sein. rilana erst gegen halb 5.
ich kann mich ja einfach mal melden.
galgenberg ist ja unser "hausberg", wir wohnen in der nähe vom theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (5. September 2008)

Hast ja meine Handynr. einfach durchklingeln...


----------



## MasterAss (5. September 2008)

HAllo Average,

wollen wir das evtl. doch auf morgen verschieben? Dann können wir uns auch Söhrer Forsthaus treffen...
Soll morgen kaum noch regnen und heute ist mir was dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hi Jimi der Bayer,
> verrat doch mal ein paar Deiner Kettenpflegetricks
> Fanatismus in Bezug auf Kettenpflege find ich gut
> PS: Heute Abend war ich mit fugawi am Griesberg unterwegs; endlich hat das Scannen&Kalibrierung der Topo-Karte geklappt!
> ...



Deinen Fugawi musst Du mir zeigen, interessiert mich
vor allem die Digitalisierung!
Wie schaut´s am Sonntag mit einer Runde aus? Wäre bei mir allerdings noch mit Bedacht zu handeln da ich Sonntag noch Handball spielen muß (wenn ich darf)


----------



## average.stalker (5. September 2008)

okay! - ich meld mich einfach mal. je nach großwetterlage!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Deinen Fugawi musst Du mir zeigen, interessiert mich
> vor allem die Digitalisierung!
> Wie schaut´s am Sonntag mit einer Runde aus? Wäre bei mir allerdings noch mit Bedacht zu handeln da ich Sonntag noch Handball spielen muß (wenn ich darf)


Sieht gut aus!Und die Aufwärmrunde letztes Wochenende vor dem Handballspiel hat Dir doch gut getan, oder?
Samstag geht wahrscheinlich auch! Und bei Dir?
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (5. September 2008)

ich habe heute eine kleine rückenschonende runde gedreht und mich prima eingesaut 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. September 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe heute eine kleine rückenschonende runde gedreht und mich prima eingesaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin Moin,
...das sieht ja prima aus
Dazu fällt mir ein:
- MTB fahren unrasiert
- lassen keine Suhle aus
- schonen weder Material noch Mensch
- gehören in das Waldbiotop wie Hase, Dachs & Waldarbeiter
Weiter so...
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. September 2008)

eisenarsch... iiiehh, Du machst Dich ja schmutzig!!
Bäh, werd´mal erwachsen

Der Samstag ist für einen 5. Geburtstag freigehalten, Schnitzeljagd, Stockbrot und andere (hoffentlich ermüdende) Spiele, würde gern eine Runde durch den tiefsten Matsch des Universum´s drehen... kommt aber an diesem Tage nicht in Frage.

Sonntag sollten wir mal anzielen...Kraftrunden??


----------



## MasterAss (6. September 2008)

Also ich düse jetzt heute morgen schon los, da ich sonst den restlichen Tagesablauf nicht auf die Reihe bekomme...

Viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. September 2008)

Hallo Jimi der Bayer,
viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen für den Kindergeburtstag
Wie wäre es Sonntag ab 13.00 Uhr? Da müßtest Du eigentlich fit sein:
auf Kindergeburtstagen gibt es keine harten Sachen & als Mitgestalter ist man spätestens um 22.00 Uhr fix&alle im eigenen Bettchen
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (6. September 2008)

Für schlechte Tage 

http://www.evisor.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/trick-4653.htm


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. September 2008)

Yam schrieb:


> Für schlechte Tage
> 
> http://www.evisor.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/trick-4653.htm




...ich schmeiß mich weg   geil

Günther ich meld´ mich nochmal, bei mir geht´s wahrscheinlich nur früher.


----------



## MasterAss (9. September 2008)

Jemand Bock auf spontanes Trailsurfen heute Abend?


----------



## average.stalker (9. September 2008)

wo wie wann?


----------



## MasterAss (9. September 2008)

Weiß noch nicht genau. Ich bin augenblicklich in Hannover, habe ein Seminar. Hoffe, dass ich spästens 18.30h zu Hause bin und kann es gleich losgehen. Peile 19.15h Söhrer Forsthaus an. Um halb neun wird es dunkel, reicht für ein paar Trails. Also ich bin auf jedenfall unterwegs.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. September 2008)

Moin Moin,
bin ab ca. 17.30 am Tosmar "ontrail", würde mich freuen wenn ein gemeinsames Trailsurfen klappen würde
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. September 2008)

OK, mal schauen ob ich nach hinten raus noch Luft hab

Offizieller Sonnenuntergang heute: 19:49

LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (9. September 2008)

na das klappt ja heute wieder  ich breche jetzt auf ,viel euch allen


----------



## Fisch0r (9. September 2008)

Und ausgerechnet wenn der Spätsommer zuschlägt ist meine Kette im *piep*  

Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spass Heute! Werd ich halt die Laufschuhe auspacken und mich auf zwei Beinen fortbewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (9. September 2008)

wir versuchen so gegen 18.15 los zu kommen. mal sehen, wird vermutlich nur für galgenberg reichen


----------



## eisenarsch (9. September 2008)

das wetter war ja der hammer 
bilder meiner tour 






[/URL][/IMG]
kleine erfrischung kurz vor ende 





[/URL][/IMG]
dann fand ich noch eine schlammloch für mich !!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
meine neue kurbel wurde auch gleich eingeweiht 





[/URL][/IMG]
das war schön oder wie mein kollege sagen würde "1A Ärztesperma"


----------



## average.stalker (9. September 2008)

geil. wo isn das? der ehemalige truppenübungsplatz?

wir haben eine runde auf dem galgenberg gedreht... für auf die schnell war das auch okay


----------



## eisenarsch (9. September 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> geil. wo isn das? der ehemalige truppenübungsplatz?



*richtig * ,kleiner abschluss meiner tour


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. September 2008)

Moin Moin,
@eisenarsch, das ist ja der Hammer, eine Fangopackung für Rad und Fahrer
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht: geniales Wetter, schönes Weizen in der Kupferschmiede und eine nette Anreise über den Gallberg & den Standortübungsplatz Hildesheim! Alles richtig gemacht

Nach dem Seminarteilnehmer habe ich vergeblich Ausschau gehalten

Dafür meinen Nachbarn, den Cross-Laufenden Andreas, fast über den Haufen gefahren! Ja was denn, da fährt man so schnell

LG, Günther


----------



## ChristopherB (10. September 2008)

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe, damit ich endlich auch durch den Hildesheimer Wald heizen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch0r (10. September 2008)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eure Hilfe, damit ich endlich auch durch den Hildesheimer Wald heizen kann



Ich habe ebenfalls ein Hardtail (in schwarz/weiß, so wie das Ghost ungefähr) und die Fox Gabel die beim Ghost dabei ist. Ich bin durchaus zufrieden damit (wobei ich noch keine Andere gefahren bin). Würde auch vom optischen her sehr zum Ghost tendieren 

Zum Schluss entscheidet eh immer das Bauchgefühl


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. September 2008)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eure Hilfe, damit ich endlich auch durch den Hildesheimer Wald heizen kann



Moin Moin!
Herzlich willkommen! Ein Rennradfahrer auf Abwegen (bald) 
Hey, die Abwege im Hildesheimer Wald sind klasse und machen richtig Spass Man trifft dort auch lauter nette Leute
Die Hardtails lesen sich gut, daher auch mein Tipp: Laß Dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden.....
LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (10. September 2008)

ich werd nie wieder hardtail fahren  
das macht mein alter hintern nicht mehr mit....


----------



## Fisch0r (10. September 2008)

Mehr Beinarbeit!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. September 2008)

oder dickere Kissen!

Ruf´ mal die Fun Corner in Hameln an ob er ein entsprechendes Cube hat... (LDT CC .....:+))   )


----------



## Harvester (10. September 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich werd nie wieder hardtail fahren
> das macht mein alter hintern nicht mehr mit....


 
da stimm ich voll zu. Ausserdem kann man (mit Lockout) ne Federung im Bedarfsfall blockieren aber umgekehrt nirgendwo her Federweg herbeizaubern. Und wenn man erstmal Masters Trails findet dann will man nur noch Federweg^^. Das erweitert einfach die Möglichkeiten....
Und dieses " Bin ja Einsteiger, da reicht das..." wird man dann schnell verfluchen. Hab ich schliesslich bei meiner Gurke auch gesagt, aber wenn man erstmal ein Bike gekauft hat dann wird das so schnell auch nicht ersetzt. Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal ein Vergleichstest für dich realisieren bezüglich HT vs Fully. Und dann einfach mal mehrere Bikeläden abklappern und ein paar Probefahrten abschwatzen. 

(aber das ist natürlich nur meine eigene persönliche Meinung und hat nicht den Anspruch auf Richtigkeit  )

PS: falls in meinen Texten mal ein "M" fehlt, dann liegt es an meiner Tastatur....


----------



## ChristopherB (11. September 2008)

Danke für eure Tipps!

Eine Probefahrt mit HT und Fully steht schon an. Denke dennoch, dass ein HT reicht, in ein paar Jährchen kann man bei Gefallen ja immer noch überlegen, ob man nicht umschwenkt... hmm... schwierig...

Ich kann es auf jeden fall nicht erwarten endlich durch den Wald zu heizen


----------



## average.stalker (11. September 2008)

ist ja auch die richtige einstellung eigentlich.
bei mir hats dann nach 3 monaten gleich ein fully gegeben.
insofern hätte ich auch gleich eins kaufen können.
es macht halt ungleich mehr spaß mit nem fully.
aber das ist ja natürlich alles von persönlichen vorlieben, geldbeutel und interesse abhängig...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. September 2008)

Moin Moin,
ok, wenn die HT oder Fully Entscheidung noch nicht endgültig gefallen ist....
Mein Tipp:
Probefahrt mit HT und Fully (bis max 120
mm Federweg plus Komfort-lockout am Lenker) und alles ist klar (war es bei mir wenigstens
Das wäre dann ein Race/All Mountain Fully, Gewicht +-2Kg mehr als ein HT, 
z. B. ein Cube AMS pro K14 2007 gibt es zZ für 1560 EUR über ebay(Händler)

Uphill:
Das Fully geht gut ab, fährt sich noch besser als ein HT weil das Hinterrad immer am Boden ist..
Downhill:
Du hast immer die Kontrolle, das Vorder-und Hinterrad haben fast immer Bodenkontakt, da greifen die Bremsen gut!
Das HT springt hinten wie ein afrikan. Springbock; da kann man (ich) nicht mit heizen
Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, gerne
LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. September 2008)

Badse race
@jimi und alle Hobbystarter
danke fÃ¼r die Karte. Ich frage mich aber, wo da die Ãnderungen gegen Ã¼ber 2006 am Sothenberg sind? Laut Streckenbeschreibung 2007: 
"Am Wiesendreieck erwarten uns gleich zwei Neuerungen. ... Die erste Neuerung betrifft den Anstieg. ..., dort trennt(e) sich auch die Jedermann- von der Lizenz-Runde, und den Beinen eine kleine Pause gÃ¶nnen konnte. Die Pause gibtâs dies Jahr nicht! Es geht gleich steil im Wald weiter. ..."
Nun ja, vielleicht trifft man sich am WE mal in Badze.

Zur aktuellen Situation beim Hobbyrennen konnte ich den unfassbaren Olaf nach dem Rennen in Schierke befragen -> Strecke wie in 2007  und es gibt eine EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde parallel zur Strecke  den Anstieg  hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. September 2008)

HT <-> Fully
Federweg ist Komfort und darauf legt man immer mehr Gewicht.


----------



## MasterAss (11. September 2008)

Was geht denn am Wochenende?


----------



## ChristopherB (11. September 2008)

Günter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> ok, wenn die HT oder Fully Entscheidung noch nicht endgültig gefallen ist....
> Mein Tipp:
> Probefahrt mit HT und Fully (bis max 120
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Meinung und natürlich auch für die anderen Rückmeldungen. War mir eigentlich des Hardtails ziemlich sicher, aber eine Probefahrt - leider nur Straße (Bordsteine?!) - bei Leinebike steht nächste Woche an. Ich denke für maximal 1500 macht es einfach mehr Sinn, ein gutes HT zu kaufen, sicherlich eine Fehlinvestition, wenn es eigentlich ein Fully sein soll. 

Wie gesagt, ich warte die Probefahrt ab und entscheide dann, tendiere aber im Moment zum genannten Ghost HT.

Schönes, sportliches Wochenende, Gruß, Christopher


----------



## Bone$ (11. September 2008)

wenn ich mich nicht irre hat er da ein schönes stevens in schwarz-weiß stehen so ca 1600-1700 ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Fisch0r (11. September 2008)

Hier mal ein Pic von meinem HT, kurz nach dem Putzen 





Im Hintergrund sieht man die Bank auf der ich immer schlafe.


----------



## average.stalker (11. September 2008)

die Red Bull find ich z echt ganz schön (auch wenn der name etwas stört....)

schickes rad!


----------



## Fisch0r (11. September 2008)

Irgendwie scheint Red Bull allgemein nicht so beliebt zu sein hier im Forum... gibts da nen speziellen Gund für?


----------



## Harvester (11. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint Red Bull allgemein nicht so beliebt zu sein hier im Forum... gibts da nen speziellen Gund für?


 
ich denke mal das is wie VW und Skoda: die Technik ist eigentlich die gleiche, aber nur der VW kostet auch soviel wie ein VW! Man würde sich ja auch keinen Lexus kaufen sondern einen "richtigen" Mercedes 
Wie kann man sich da erdreisten und bessere(?) Technik für genausoviel Geld bei Red Bull (Rose) zu kaufen.
Ein zweiter Grund ist dann, wenn man als Käufer die kleinen "richtigen" Fahrradläden mit seinem Geld unterstützen will und einem somit der Direktversender (das ultimative Böse )nicht in den Kram passt.


----------



## Fisch0r (12. September 2008)

Also die übliche "mein Rasen ist grüner als deiner" diskussion 

Ich sag immer, hauptsache 2 Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (12. September 2008)

wie gesagt, ich finde die haben ein paar schöne Bikes im Programm.
Hier im Forum wirst du immer Leute haben, die eher die traditionellen Hersteller bevorzugen


----------



## MasterAss (12. September 2008)

Wat is denn nun mit Sa / So?

Ich will an einem der Tage ne schöne Enduro-Tour machen...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. September 2008)

Sa 11.00 ? Roter? Tosmar?


----------



## eisenarsch (12. September 2008)

ich kann am we leider nicht  ich habe mein gelumpe gerade gepackt und breche in kürze zu einer kleinen nachtfahrt auf


----------



## MasterAss (12. September 2008)

Also Samstag eher nicht, Sonntag und dann wollt ich gern Nachmittags fahren. So gegen 17h....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. September 2008)

hmm.. Samstag ja, aber EnduroTour hört sich nach "Federwegfetischismus" an... im Grunde egal...
Günther wie schaut es aus? 13h Söhrer Forsthaus... zum Schluß den Sothenberg runter und Abschluß a-freies W-Bier im S. Forsthaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> hmm.. Samstag ja, aber EnduroTour hört sich nach "Federwegfetischismus" an... im Grunde egal...
> Günther wie schaut es aus? 13h Söhrer Forsthaus... zum Schluß den Sothenberg runter und Abschluß a-freies W-Bier im S. Forsthaus?


Jo, ich bin dabei Bis morgen!


----------



## eisenarsch (12. September 2008)

bei dunkelheit radeln ist auch mal schaurig schön 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
am hildesheimer aussichtsturm war ich auch 





[/URL][/IMG]
hat niemand von euch pussys mal interesse an einer nachtfahrt ?


----------



## Holzbein (12. September 2008)

ja, ich, wenn es an einem Sonntag Abend ist gern....


----------



## Holzbein (12. September 2008)

Arbeitet jemand von euch an dem Projekt http://openstreetmap.org/ mit? 

Das ist sozusagen das Wickipedia der Kartografie und mich wundert wieviel Wald Routen aus unserer Gegend da schon verzeichnet sind.

Der muss ja aus der MTB Ecke kommen, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das ein Wanderer oder gar Forstmitarbeiter die Wege da reinstellt.... ;-)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. September 2008)

Sa runde: 13h Söhrer Forsthaus, bis gleich.


----------



## average.stalker (13. September 2008)

ich heute nen tattoo Termin und morgen Karten für 96-Gladbach. Wird also ein bike freies Wochenende


----------



## average.stalker (13. September 2008)

nachtfahrt? Ohne Licht wird das eher zum blindFlug.


----------



## eisenarsch (13. September 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich heute nen tattoo Termin



geil geil geil ,ich will fotos sehen  ich will auch ein neues ,die suche nach dem richtigen motiv ist nur sehr schwer.es soll "natürlich" was mit dem biken zu tun haben.in etwa wie der ghostrider


----------



## Chandru (13. September 2008)

Holzbein schrieb:


> Arbeitet jemand von euch an dem Projekt http://openstreetmap.org/ mit?
> 
> Das ist sozusagen das Wickipedia der Kartografie und mich wundert wieviel Wald Routen aus unserer Gegend da schon verzeichnet sind.
> 
> Der muss ja aus der MTB Ecke kommen, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das ein Wanderer oder gar Forstmitarbeiter die Wege da reinstellt.... ;-)


Ich hab mir die Karte mal auf mein Garmin gezogen und bin damit einen Tag gefahren. Leider fehlt da noch zu viel (Straßen, Wege, die Wald-/Wirtschaftswege sind teilweise total ungenau) um die Karte jetzt schon einzusetzen.
Aber, es kann ja jeder helfen sie zu verbessern.  Ein paar Wege hab ich auch schon ergänzt.


----------



## HITOMI (13. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wat is denn nun mit Sa / So?
> 
> Ich will an einem der Tage ne schöne Enduro-Tour machen...



naechstes Wochenende wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (13. September 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> geil geil geil ,ich will fotos sehen  ich will auch ein neues ,die suche nach dem richtigen motiv ist nur sehr schwer.es soll "natürlich" was mit dem biken zu tun haben.in etwa wie der ghostrider



auch geil...

ich habs eher so mit klassischen japanischen motiven... ich stell mal rein, wenns fertig ist


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Sa runde: 13h Söhrer Forsthaus, bis gleich.



jo, bis gleich


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. September 2008)

Hallo Jimi der Bayer,
bin am schwächeln und schaffe es heute mittag nicht
Euch viel Spaß, LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (13. September 2008)

Eisenarsch:
Morgen Abend? Fangen im hellen und fahren dann im dunkeln weiter...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. September 2008)

hm Pfädchenfinder... okay ich hatte einen schlechten Tag, schwere Oberschenkel usw... aber einfach so wegfahren wenn ich Dir zu langsam bin ist unhöflich

Experiment gelungen: Bier und Chips am Vorabend steigern nicht die Vitalität!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. September 2008)

Hallo Jimi, 
bin nach dem Einstieg den Trail weiter den Tosmar runter (Markierung: Rote Punkte) Richtung Petze, da hab ich natürlich laufenlassen und erst nach dem Steg auf der Forststraße gewartet. 
Da nach ein  paar Minuten sich nichts rührte bin ich den Trail wieder zurück hoch gefahren. (Besorgt war ich nicht weggefahren.)
Da Du dich offensichtlich nicht in die Büsche gelegt hattest, bin ich dann wieder runter und wie geplant über den Griesbergtrail nach Badse. Jetzt war mir auch klar warum du eine lange Hose an hattest, ich habe jedenfalls hervoragend durchblutete Beine.

Beim nächsten mal gibts zunächst die Händi-Nr.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal gibts zunächst die Händi-Nr.





              "Verschollen im Tosmardreieck - Akte X ermittelt"

auf dem Weg habe in den Trail geschaut und hatte keinen Radler gesehen und da bin ich in Richtung Reservoir runter... ausschau halten und wieder zurück in den Trail in Richtung Petze... auf dem Griesbergtrail habe ich dann frische Spuren gefunden und musste schmunzeln...


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. September 2008)

Hat wer lust morgen mit nach Hahnenklee zu kommen?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> "Verschollen im Tosmardreieck - Akte X ermittelt"


...da bist Du Original in ein schwarzes Loch gefahren
Die gibt es ja zur Zeit recht häufig, aber am Tosmar?
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. September 2008)

ja, Schwarze Löcher flogen heute wieder tief!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. September 2008)

Tja, wo ist Tosmar? Wer ist Trail? Und überhaupt, wie gehts weiter?

Vielleicht morgen abend am Sotenberg mit GPS, Suchhunden, Hubschraubern, Seilen und Ortskundigen.


----------



## MasterAss (13. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hat wer lust morgen mit nach Hahnenklee zu kommen?



Geil würd ich gern, ist jetzt aber arg spontan. Nächstes Mal!


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Geil würd ich gern, ist jetzt aber arg spontan. Nächstes Mal!



schade.
Also das nächste mal wohl am 27.09-28.09 da ist saison abschluss, Tageskarte 15 statt 20, 2 Tageskarte 25 statt 37

11 Oktober dann noch mal Winterberg.

falls wer lust hat mit zukommen, ab Alfeld wäre noch ein Platz Frei, Sprit halbe halbe


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Tja, wo ist Tosmar? Wer ist Trail? Und überhaupt, wie gehts weiter?
> 
> Vielleicht morgen abend am Sotenberg mit GPS, Suchhunden, Hubschraubern, Seilen und Ortskundigen.



Falls Ihr am Sothenberg unterwegs seid haltet auf einen sportlichen Kaffee an der Birkenweghalle, dort ist Handball (Spiel um 13h, um 15h und um 17h)

Vielleicht kommen wir dort des Rätsels Lösung näher.


----------



## average.stalker (14. September 2008)

wie wäre es denn mit Samstag Hahnenklee, das wetter soll sich die ganze woche über ja halten...


@Eisenarsch: hier die ausbeute des gestrigen tages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (14. September 2008)

Waren ja ganz schön viele unterwegs gestern. Habe mit meiner Freundin ne Tour gemacht. Wer hat uns denn am Tosmar überholt? Einer hatte ein blau weißes Cube. Haben euch dann oben nochmal gesehen als ihr vom S.Forsthaus hochkamt. Da stand ich da gerade und habe versucht was an meiner Bremse zumachen. Danaqch sind wir weiter zum Waldfrieden, da haben wir auch noch welche getroffen.


----------



## Yam (14. September 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit Samstag Hahnenklee, das wetter soll sich die ganze woche über ja halten...
> 
> 
> @Eisenarsch: hier die ausbeute des gestrigen tages



Geil, wer war das Nase oder wer?


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. September 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit Samstag Hahnenklee, das wetter soll sich die ganze woche über ja halten...
> 
> 
> @Eisenarsch: hier die ausbeute des gestrigen tages



nächstes We geht net, mein Fox Dämpfer geht die Woche nach Motopitkan zum Pro Race Tuning. würde dann wohl *hoffentlich* wieder am 27.09 hinfahren wenns nur 15eur kostet


----------



## Fisch0r (14. September 2008)

Cooles Tattoo  Der Tiger sieht echt Hammer aus! 

Ich hab ja auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mich bemalen zu lassen aber ich konnte mich nie für ein Motiv entscheiden...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mich bemalen zu lassen aber ich konnte mich nie für ein Motiv entscheiden...


wie wäre es hiermit:







LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (14. September 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> @Eisenarsch: hier die ausbeute des gestrigen tages



gefällt mir ,schöne arbeit.weiter so  kommt da noch farbe zu ?


----------



## Fisch0r (14. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> wie wäre es hiermit:
> [Bild]
> 
> 
> LG, Günther


Nee!  Sollte schon irgendwie nen tieferen Sinn haben mein Motiv. Und dann müsste es etwas sein was ich auch in 20 Jahren noch schön finde... 

Das schränkt die Auswahl dann schon sehr ein


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. September 2008)

hehe, das Radl quer auf die frisch rasierte Brust!


----------



## Fisch0r (14. September 2008)

Wer hat euch verraten das ich ein Brustrasierer bin?


----------



## eisenarsch (14. September 2008)

wie wäre es mit dem bild ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. September 2008)

...Fox Mulder und Dana Skully!...
.
.
.
okay, tschuldigung... habe einen Ball gegen den Kopf bekommen..

@ eisenarsch... dreh die Karte mal und norde sie ein!! ...... nochmal tschuldigung


----------



## average.stalker (15. September 2008)

danke danke...

nein, das war nicht Nase. 
Das ist Jens, Blue Harvest Tattoo in Bielefeld (guckst du hier: www.taetowierstudio.de)

und auch nein: es bleibt schwarz/grau. mein anderer arm ist auch schwarz-grau japanisch (eine geisha, zwei Kois, kirschblüten, etc)

ich mag schwarz grau einfach lieber...

motiv und in 20jahren gut finden ist so eine sache...
ich  mag diese klassischen japanischen motive eben als sleeve, d.h. groß angelegt,
das bleibt zeitlos und vor allem auch immer gut erhalten...

nach 6 monaten guckst du außerdem da eh nicht mehr hin, dass du tattowiert bist


----------



## Fisch0r (15. September 2008)

Ein weiter Weg für ein Tattoo, aber es soll ja auch vernünftig werden!

Ich glaub ich bleib son Langweiler der weder Pircings noch Tattoos hat.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. September 2008)

noch einer? morgen ca. 16.30 Bosch, nach Badse Race Strecke testen. Völlig entspannt  mit Händi  ohne jemanden in den weiten des Tosmar zu verlieren. 
Jimi du bist ja Vorort.  Eisdiele?


----------



## average.stalker (15. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Ein weiter Weg für ein Tattoo, aber es soll ja auch vernünftig werden!
> 
> Ich glaub ich bleib son Langweiler der weder Pircings noch Tattoos hat.



wenn alle erst tattoowiert sind, bist du der einzig spannend - so musste das sehen


----------



## Fisch0r (15. September 2008)

Wäre gerne dabei aber meine Kette ist leider noch unterwegs und wird - hoffentlich - repariert...


----------



## Artur L. (15. September 2008)

Fährt eigentlich jemand von Euch nach Bad Salzdetfurth zum MTB Race an diesem WE?


----------



## Mudwild (15. September 2008)

Artur L. schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand von Euch nach Bad Salzdetfurth zum MTB Race an diesem WE?




Ja, klar!
Leider kann ich mir dieses Jahr nur den Samstag geben.

Aber es wäre mal Interessant zu wissen, wer von Euch dort teilnimmt...

Also, outet Euch


----------



## waldarbeiterin (15. September 2008)

hier ein paar bilder von der heutigen tour (42km):

eisenarsch lässt grüssen! ich hab mir jetzt auch so'ne tolle bremse zugelegt: 




und: ab heute ist die glühweinsaison offiziell eröffnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (15. September 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> und: ab heute ist die glühweinsaison offiziell eröffnet!
> Anhang anzeigen 146790



ja daran habe ich auch schon gedacht  hoffentlich ist es am samstag etwas wärmer


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. September 2008)

Moin Moin,
Kamin- und Anmachholz geht immer: der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt
Aber das schöne bike!? Hoffentlich nix passiert!

Heißgetränke sind nicht schlecht, habe heute auch ein Heißgetränk in die Trinkflasche gefüllt

LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. September 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ja daran habe ich auch schon gedacht  hoffentlich ist es am samstag etwas wärmer



Für Samstag in Badse gemeldet:
unterschiedlich bewölkt, überwiegend trocken
Tag: 16°  	Nacht: 7°
gefühlt (Tag 16° 	   Nacht 6°)
Sonne on
07:02
Sonne off
19:21

LG, Günther


----------



## waldarbeiterin (15. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Aber das schöne bike!? Hoffentlich nix passiert!




nix passiert! schnurrt noch wie vor der plötzlichen bremsaktion!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. September 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Aber es wäre mal Interessant zu wissen, wer von Euch dort teilnimmt...
> 
> Also, outet Euch



Moin Moin,
ich bin dabei Und: ich kenn da ne Abkürzung
Hey Jimi der Bayer & eisenarsch: Habt ihr was gegen Hinterradlutscher?
Oh, lese gerade den eisenarsch-Teamnamen: OK, hat ich erledigt mit Deinem Hinterrad
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> noch einer? morgen ca. 16.30 Bosch, nach Badse Race Strecke testen. Völlig entspannt  mit Händi  ohne jemanden in den weiten des Tosmar zu verlieren.
> Jimi du bist ja Vorort.  Eisdiele?



Hi,
wenn  heute dann nur zum schauen... habe mir gestern eine Zerrung (hoffentlich nix schlimmeres) in der Wade zugezogen und will die möglichst erstmal ruhig halten (die Wade natürlich)

Samstag Regen wäre ziemlich abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. September 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> hier ein paar bilder von der heutigen tour (42km):
> 
> eisenarsch lässt grüssen! ich hab mir jetzt auch so'ne tolle bremse zugelegt:
> Anhang anzeigen 146791
> ...



Hi Waldarbeiterin, 
wie ist die Qualität des Lackes bei Deinem Stumpi? Haben die Ami´s dort gefeilt???
Das 2. Foto schaut ziemlich gefährlich aus...

@ Hey Günther & Eisenarsch... wie schaut es nach dem Rennen bei Euch aus?? Wollen wir uns auf ein A-freies W-Bier am Rathaus treffen? Glaube eine Runde habe ich noch offen (irgendwie)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> @ Hey Günther & Eisenarsch... wie schaut es nach dem Rennen bei Euch aus?? Wollen wir uns auf ein A-freies W-Bier am Rathaus treffen? Glaube eine Runde habe ich noch offen (irgendwie)


Klaro, wenn ich dann schon wieder ein volles Weizenglas halten kann...
...und gute Besserung an Deine Multifunktionswade....
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (16. September 2008)

dann kann ich mein weizen aus dem siegerpokal schlürfen 
logisch bin ich dabei


----------



## Mudwild (16. September 2008)

Also,
bisher hat sich ja nur Günther "offiziel" geoutet, aber den Beiträgen entnehme ich, daß noch ein paar mehr von Euch dabei sind.
Hatte auch kurz überlegt mit dem Enduro dran teilzunehmen (nur für den Spaß in den Downhillsektionen ), aber ich glaube, die Idee ist nicht so gut....

Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall allen Viel Glück und Spaß

P.S.
Warum denn überhaupt a-freie Büffelschiffe


----------



## eisenarsch (16. September 2008)

letztes jahr war ich mit meinem nerve dabei  dieses jahr mit dem grand canyon ,ist schneller 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. September 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> letztes jahr war ich mit meinem nerve dabei


Cooles Foto, cooles Trikot
So eins hat meine Tochter als Tapete, ich glaube, die rückt es nicht raus
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Cooles Foto, cooles Trikot
> So eins hat meine Tochter als Tapete, ich glaube, die rückt es nicht raus
> LG, Günther




  ...köstlich... hehe

abgemacht Querfurz und Günther, denke aber wir sehen uns noch vor dem Spektakel... eisenarsch, wenn wir aus Deinem Siegerpokal trinken zahlst Du aber bitte die erste Runde... für die Sphären reicht es bei mir nicht.


----------



## MasterAss (16. September 2008)

Ich bin leider erst am Sonntag da. Samstag bin ich in Bremen auf ner ollen Party...
Aber ich würde eh nicht mitfahren, kommt nicht so prickelnd mit 160mm FW 

Wann drehen wir mal wieder ne Runde?


----------



## eisenarsch (16. September 2008)

vielleicht am sonntag über die strecke der profis im offenen training ?


----------



## waldarbeiterin (16. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hi Waldarbeiterin,
> wie ist die Qualität des Lackes bei Deinem Stumpi? Haben die Ami´s dort gefeilt???
> Das 2. Foto schaut ziemlich gefährlich aus...



@ jimi: ich bin positiv überrascht von dem lack! er scheint besser zu sein als der rote vom epic, obwohl es ja beides rahmen der saison 08 sind. abplatzer konnte ich bisher noch nicht ausfindig machen. auf jeden fall sieht die lackierung echt geil aus, das muss man denen ja lassen. wenn ich mir die 2009er stumpi-modelle anschaue war die entscheidung noch ein 2008er modell zu nehmen auf jeden fall richtig!




die farbauswahl is überwältigend, oder?!   besonders das goldene mit weißem lenker gefällt so gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur L. (17. September 2008)

Bei mir wird es wohl auch erst am So klappen, Sa bin ich in HH. Aber auch ich wäre eh nicht als Aktiver dabei, noch zu wenig Kondition und Übung.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. September 2008)

@ badse racer,
bin gestern am Sothenberg gefahren, hoppen wir im Rennen auch über die beiden Rampen ? (bislang noch im Rohbau) Sonst war es wie vor 2 Jahren nur kälter 14° gefühlt 5°.
Wer ist am Fr zur Nr.ausgabe und einem kleinen Rampen-Test in Badse?


----------



## eisenarsch (17. September 2008)

wenn die ihr "büro im zelt" wieder ab 17 uhr geöffnet haben bin ,ich da ?!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. September 2008)

Moin Moin,
Startnummer abholen und eine Streckenbegehung am Freitag ist wahrlich keine schlechte Idee
OK, bin auch um 17.00 Uhr da, und Jimi der Bayer macht das briefing
plus anschließende Badse-Kneipentour bis zum Sonnenaufgang....bis zum Rennen um 13.00 Uhr im Auto schnell noch mal aufs Ohr gelegt und los gehts....
LG, Günther


----------



## Fisch0r (17. September 2008)

Meine neue Kette dürfte bis zum Wochenende auch montiert sein   Würde gern die Radstrecke in Badse "einfach mal so" abfahren. Gibts da eine Möglichkeit auch wenn man nicht am Rennen teilnimmt? Möchte nicht unbedingt am Rennen teilnehmen da ich mich nicht blamieren will  (Es sei denn einer von euch wird freiwillig Letzter! )


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Möchte nicht unbedingt am Rennen teilnehmen da ich mich nicht blamieren will  (Es sei denn einer von euch wird freiwillig Letzter! )


Hey, der olymp. Gedanke zählt: Dabeisein ist ALLES
Melde Dich schnell nach, macht jetzt 20,00 EUR, Topzuschlag für Spätentschlossene so wie mich
Ich werde auch auf Ankommen fahren, da sind wir schon zwei
Außerdem gibt es ein nettes Begleitprogramm, siehe weiter oben
LG, Günther


----------



## Fisch0r (17. September 2008)

Na gut, dann meld ich mich doch noch an, aber nur das du nicht alleine fahren musst! 

Ich nehme mal an das ich mich für die Hobbyklasse anmelden muss?!

Edit: Dann MUSS die Kette natürlich bis Samstag da sein, sonst steh ich da wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt 

Edit2: Über Datasport jetzt noch zu bestellen ist wohl etwas zu kurzfristig, da eine Überweisung ja auch einige Zeit in Anspruch nimmt...


----------



## eisenarsch (17. September 2008)

wenn du keine lizenz hast wirst du das wohl müssen 
@ masterass guck mal was ich da habe 





[/URL][/IMG]
jetzt muss ich mir nur noch passende buchsen drehen und der bock ist wie neu


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Edit: Dann MUSS die Kette natürlich bis Samstag da sein, sonst steh ich da wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt


Was ist denn das für eine Kette
Mit Diamantstaub an den Gliederseiten?
Oder als Multifunktionskette für das bike und für die Kettensäge?
Wenn es eine shimano hyperglide ist kann ich Dir 20 Stück mitbringen & plus Nietwerkzeug
EDIT: Nachmelden vor Ort dürfte vermutlich kein Problem sein...ich melde Dich am Freitag gleich mit an (auch gleich mit für 2009, 2010, 2011,.....;-))
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch0r (17. September 2008)

Ich hab nur die eine Kette! 

Kann dir auch genau sagen was für eine: "SRAM Kette PC 971 114 Glieder m. PowerLink, grau;"

Keine Ahnung ob die auch zum Sägen geeignet ist, einen Versuch wärs wert 

Edit: Alles klar, dann meld ich mich Freitag an!


----------



## 1298ep (17. September 2008)

Info für Badse!!
Start der Sen1 in der Hobbyklasse verschiebt sich, Startzeit 14.30Uhr mit den Herren/U19!!!!!!!
Wird aber noch offiziell bekannt gegeben.
Freitag 17.30 Uhr Streckenbesichtigung.
Wer Zeit hat ( Lust ) kann beim Streckenbau mithelfen, viele Hände.... Ende
Wir sind ab 7.00 Uhr an der Strecke anzutreffen.


----------



## eisenarsch (17. September 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Info für Badse!!
> Start der Sen1 in der Hobbyklasse verschiebt sich, Startzeit 14.30Uhr mit den Herren/U19!!!!!!!
> eitag 17.30 Uhr Streckenbesichtigung.



das glaube ich nicht  wenn ich daran denke das die schwachmaten den marathon aus "organisatorischen gründen" gestrichen haben ,wundert mich das jetzt auch nicht.planen das rennen die Schildbürger ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. September 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Info für Badse!!
> Start der Sen1 in der Hobbyklasse verschiebt sich, Startzeit 14.30Uhr mit den Herren/U19!!!!!!!




...aber ich bin doch alt!!   ne, im ernst??
Treffen für die "Begeisterten-Einführungsrunde war auch um 17h??
Startzeit 14:30h ware ganz geil
Müsste ich echt nur wissen... habe meiner kompletten Verwandschaft bescheid gesagt und das sind vieeele!!

@Günther... Deine Planung für den Freitag finde ich gut... bis auf den Part mit dem "Tourguide" k.A. wo es lang geht!! Wann ist Treffen für die Kneipentour?? Garderobe: lockere Bierkleidung??

Wann baut Ihr die Strecke Sa oder Fr???


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. September 2008)

also Fr 17.00 erscheinten das Team HiW im Zelt. 
Startverschiebung die 2.  und 48h vorher noch kein Streckenplan oder Höhenprofil im Netz. Olaf  erzählte  in Schierke was von einer Einführungs?runde? bei den Hobbies . Gab's vor 2 Jahren nicht , vielleicht letztes Jahr? 
Wir es Anworten im Zelt geben? Wer weis was? Wo und wann wird gefahren?  Gibt's ausreichend Bier?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. September 2008)

Hallo Jimi, da können zumindest wir, IM ZELT, die beiderseits unbekannte Varainten zwischen Tosmar und Griesberg klären.

@all: und nein die Nachhut der Senioren II fahren nicht den Maiental-Trail .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...aber ich bin doch alt!!   ne, im ernst??


O ha, ein Rennen, das gibt ein Gemetzel: die wilden Jungen und die junggebliebenen Wilden
Alle Achtung:
Mit eigenem Jimi-Der-Bayer-Fanclub
Was macht die Multifunktionswade?
Hört sich nach leichtem bis mittelschwerem Chaos an....egal, ich spiel auch Versuchskannichen....
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> also Fr 17.00 erscheinten das Team HiW im Zelt. :daumen



hey, mal sehen ob ich das schaffe... in unserer Dorfzeitung stand etwas von einer Einführungsrunde am Fr. um 17h, Treffen am Start/ Ziel..

Am Freitag werd´ ich vorerst mit meiner Wade keine Spirenzchen treiben... wollte mit meinem Bruder eine "Hochleistungsrunde" drehen, mal sehen ob der mitkommt... hoffe nicht das die "Senilen I" die Sprünge mitnehmen müssen... sonst werde ich wohl mit Stützstrumpf fahren


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. September 2008)

Einführungsrunde am Freitag ist auch nicht schlecht! Jetzt werden die entscheidenden Strecken Infos nur noch Lokal in der Dorfzeitung  verbreitet. Daran erkennt man professionelles Entertainment.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> also Fr 17.00 erscheinten das Team HiW im Zelt.



bezieht sich dein HIW auf Hildesheimer wald oder auf Bosch Hildesheimer Werk?


achja kann man jemand vor Ort nen Foto von den Rampen machen?
würde dann vielleicht auch Morgen mal vorbei kommen zum vorhüpfen *g*


----------



## Harvester (18. September 2008)

ich glaub das bezieht sich auf Hildesheimer Wald, also die üblichen Verdächtigen aus diesem Fred.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. September 2008)

so ist es.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. September 2008)

Moin Moin,
lese gerade die Details bez. der Startzeiten:
"Aufgrund des großen Starterfeldes im Rennen 5 der Senioren I,II und III haben die Veranstalter in Absprache mit dem Landeskommissär Tim Gutmann entschieden, den Start der Senioren I in das Rennen 6 zusammen mit den Herren und den Junioren zu schieben. Dies dient nach Aussage von Orga-Chef Thomas Kasten nicht nur der Sicherheit, sondern insbesondere dem fairen Wettbewerb auf der Strecke.
D.h. der Start der Senioren I ist damit am Samstag auf 14.30 Uhr verlegt."
Schade das man die Senioren aufteilt, schade, also wird das nichts mit dem Hinterrad von Jimi-der-Bayer & eisenarsch-querfurz
Dann muß eben Christian Emmel dran glauben
Aber beim Weizen-Danach bleibt es!
Morgen bin ich um ca. 17.30 bei der Startnummernausgabe und um 18.00 gehts zum Strecken-Briefing!
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (18. September 2008)

ich möchte nur die rampe befahren ,im ersten jahr war sie erschreckend steil.der rest sollte kein problem sein 
werde in etwa zur gleichen zeit vor ort sein ,hast ja meine nummer 
bis denne ,querfurz


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> :
> Dann muß eben Christian Emmel dran glauben
> Aber beim Weizen-Danach bleibt es!
> Morgen bin ich um ca. 17.30 bei der Startnummernausgabe und um 18.00 gehts zum Strecken-Briefing!
> LG, Günther




pack ihn Dir!
Beim Weizen sollte es bleiben, ist nur blöd für Dich auf uns zu warten (also wärest Du in sachen Weizen weiter als wir)

Ich ruf´ Dich nochmal an ob ich die Zeit schaffe... denke aber schon

Vor dem Weizen wollte ich aber noch "das Duell" sehen....


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. September 2008)

...das Warten ist kein Problem, das Auseinanderreißen der Seniorklassen find ich doof: das gemeinsame Bike-Hoch-Tragen-an-der-steilsten-Stelle wird mir fehlen
Bis morgen zum Briefing...
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch0r (19. September 2008)

Ohje, fahrt ihr alle schon Senioren? Da steh ich als Jungspund wohl ziehmlich alleine da...  Werde versuchen um 17:30 bei der Startnummernausgabe zu sein, allerdings ohne Bike. Schaffe das nur wenn ich mit dem Auto nach Badse fahre da ich heute Schule hab (ja, *so* Jung bin ich. )

Das kann ja was werden... Ich als Feldbremse bei den übermotivierten Semi-Profis  Da werd ich wohl einige Ellenbogen und dumme Sprüche kassieren dürfen. 

Also wenn ihr Heute jemanden bei der Startnummernausgabe seht der aussieht als ob er da nicht hingehört, das bin ich!  Ich hoffe mal ich erkenne euch da  (Eine rote Rose als Erkennungszeichen wäre wohl etwas unangebracht )


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Das kann ja was werden... Ich als Feldbremse bei den übermotivierten Semi-Profis  Da werd ich wohl einige Ellenbogen und dumme Sprüche kassieren dürfen.  (Eine rote Rose als Erkennungszeichen wäre wohl etwas unangebracht )




 da bist Du nicht alleine in der Position der Bremse... hoffe nur nicht das ich jemanden mitreiße wenn ich erschöpft vom Radl falle

...achte auf ein rotes Stumpi (wg. Fallgefahr!)


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. September 2008)

Darf man auch heute auf die strecke obwohl man keine Startnummer hat und nicht mit fährt?


----------



## OrangeSpy (19. September 2008)

hallo erstmal
ich bin am letzten sonntag etwas auf der strecke rumgeeiert ;-) ist nett und der letzte Anstieg ist heftig (für mich)
werde wohl samstag wahrscheinlich und sonntag fix als zuschauer vor ort sein


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Ohje, fahrt ihr alle schon Senioren? Da steh ich als Jungspund wohl ziehmlich alleine da...


Wie beneidenswert
Ach, wa dat ne schöne Zeit, damals! Leider gab es keine MTBs; nur das alte Melkrad von Oma 



Fisch0r schrieb:


> (Eine rote Rose als Erkennungszeichen wäre wohl etwas unangebracht )[/SIZE]


Wieso eigentlich nicht? Schöne Idee: werde ich mal versuchen aufzugreifen...

Wenn das nicht klappt->Handynr per PM
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Darf man auch heute auf die strecke obwohl man keine Startnummer hat und nicht mit fährt?


Ich denke schon, wäre doch nicht schlecht: Du als Sprungprofi bringst mir das fliegen bei! Ich freu mich!
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, wäre doch nicht schlecht: Du als Sprungprofi bringst mir das fliegen bei! Ich freu mich!
> LG, Günther



Im mom siehts danach aus das meine Bezinpumpe oder die Einspritzung im arsch ist, Auto will nicht mehr


----------



## Fisch0r (19. September 2008)

Ich werd doch nicht mitfahren, die Strecke scheint etwas zu anspruchsvoll für mich zu sein  Wünsche euch jedenfalls viel spass, vll schau ich ja als Zuschauer mal vorbei wenns sich einrichten lässt!


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. September 2008)

So Auto wieder heile, wollte auf einmal wieder.
Naja komme morgen zum zuschauen vorbei, hm gibs irgendwann zwischen durch ne Pause wo ein nicht Teilnehmer mal auf die Strecke kann?
würde sonst mein Bike mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (19. September 2008)

wie sind die strecke vorhin mehrmal abgefahren.da werden die zuschauer ihren spaß haben ,da kommt es sicher zu einigen stürzen  
hoffentlich geht morgen alles gut  wird ein tolles rennen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. September 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wie sind die strecke vorhin mehrmal abgefahren.da werden die zuschauer ihren spaß haben ,da kommt es sicher zu einigen stürzen
> hoffentlich geht morgen alles gut  wird ein tolles rennen



Jo, eine wirklich schöne Strecke; Respekt, Respekt!  Eine ganz neue Erfahrung!  Schon das Abfahren hatte es in sich & hat Spaß gemacht! Ich werde im Gegensatz zu heute morgen nicht experimentieren, ich hoffe das halte ich durch..
Allen viel Spaß & Hals-und-Beinbruch: denkt an das Weizen-Danach
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. September 2008)

wenn ihr mittags jemanden mit nem roten alutech trikot sieht bin ich das, ruhig ansprechen!


----------



## MasterAss (20. September 2008)

Bist du am Sonntag auch da? Ich kann nämlich erst morgen bei den Profis zugucken, da ich heute zur ner bescheuerten Party muss...

Treffe mich morgen auf jedenfall mit Eisenarsch dort.

Wie siehts mit euch anderen aus? Jimi, Average... Wollen wir nen Treffpunkt verabreden?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> denkt an das Weizen-Danach
> LG, Günther



momentan denke ich an nix anderes

Moin Master, denke das ich ab 12h auf der Strecke bin, ein Treffpunkt wäre super... sonst telefoniere ich Dich einfach mal an.


----------



## MasterAss (20. September 2008)

HAtte ich dir meine Nummer gegeben? Wenn nicht, sag nochmal bescheid, dann schick ich dir ne PM!

An alle:
Viel Glück euch! Am meisten Zeit wird im Downhill gutgemacht 

Ich will hier Ergebnisse sehen heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (20. September 2008)

wo  ist nochma das in badse ?? und ab wann?


----------



## eisenarsch (20. September 2008)

das kannst das nicht verfehlen  das erste rennen beginnt um 13uhr.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich will hier Ergebnisse sehen heute Abend



Das erste Ergebnis von den gestrigen Runden habe ich bereits... Montag 8h Termin beim Doc!
Deine Nummer habe ich.


----------



## eisenarsch (20. September 2008)

ich habe hummeln im hintern und breche dann mal auf  bis später


----------



## enemy111 (20. September 2008)

bis wann dauert das denn heute?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. September 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> bis wann dauert das denn heute?


Guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de/63.0.html


Der Sportinformationsdienst meldet:
Super Rennen, Technisch schwere Strecke & perfektes Bikewetter
Die üblichen Verdächtigen kamen alle durch, no defects & das Weizen war auch lecker
Bis morgen, auf die Profis bin ich gespannt wie die die Strecke meistern...
LG, Günther


----------



## HITOMI (21. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Bist du am Sonntag auch da? Ich kann nämlich erst morgen bei den Profis zugucken, da ich heute zur ner bescheuerten Party muss...
> 
> Treffe mich morgen auf jedenfall mit Eisenarsch dort.
> 
> Wie siehts mit euch anderen aus? Jimi, Average... Wollen wir nen Treffpunkt verabreden?




Ja. Wäre Super. Wir wollen auf 13h hin. Noch ein bischen das Rennen der Frauen sehen. Dann das Männerrennen. Wir kennen uns da nicht aus. Wo kann man sich treffen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Bis morgen, auf die Profis bin ich gespannt wie die die Strecke meistern...



... ach Günther, bestimmt nicht anders als wir... nur das wir den "Zeitlupe-Mode" angeschaltet hatten! 

Meld´Dich wenn Du in Salze bist.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. September 2008)

@jimi der bayer
Sie haben Post!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. September 2008)

Chickenway?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (21. September 2008)

War als Zuschauer heute da ( auch mitm Bike gaaaanz oben^^) nebenbei hatte es mir die Tombola angetan, Ergebnis: 20â¬ Einsatz = ein Satz neue Racing Ralph, nen Rucksack, Langarmshirt, Minitool, GlÃ¤ser T-shirt Schirme UND (tada) nen neuer Abus Helm! Und so ein (blÃ¶der) Typ hat genau neben mir das Bike gewonnen!!!!! 

Aber die Strecke war ja mal echt geil gebaut!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. September 2008)

hehe, das war Tom


----------



## eisenarsch (21. September 2008)

das rennen gestern war super 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
@ Günther danke für die fotos 
nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. September 2008)

Hallo eisenarsch+Jimi,
nach der Ergebnissliste ist der Querfurz mit Mühe vor dem heißen Atem und der brennenden Wade geflüchtet.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. September 2008)

@ eisenarsch,
hossa: saubere und stabile Fluglage.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. September 2008)

Hallo Günther,
du hast ja den Emmel erfolgreich vor dir hergetrieben.


----------



## eisenarsch (21. September 2008)

und das wo ich so ungern springe


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. September 2008)

Bin ja Sicherheitsfahrer! Schnurz, die Zeiten liegen so nah beieinander(Platz 25-40???)... Meine Wade ist wieder da(Skully & Mulder am Werk?) Entweder gehe ich Montag zu Doc oder zum Sport, mal sehen. 

In jedem Falle Hut ab für das Event mit all seinen Tücken, die Veranstalter haben ein Meisterwerk in den Wald "gebaut" und nebenbei organisiert! Echt geil!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Günther,
> du hast ja den Emmel erfolgreich vor dir hergetrieben.



Richtig, richtig, vor mir hertreiben ist genau der richtige Ausdruck
Eine Runde noch und ich hätte den CC (ChrackChristian) geknackt
Vielleicht hätte ich einfach irgendwo im Dickicht auf ihn lauern sollen
Egal, dafür habe ich den Christian heute als Zuschauer die Downhillstrecke rauf geschoben
Wirklich ein toller Event & nächstes Jahr mache ich auch bei der Tombola mit, versprochen
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. September 2008)

tja, da sah man sogar die Jungs von der DH-fraktion mit glänzenden Augen an den Rampen stehen. 
Vielleicht können die, nächstes Jahr, statt den MX' lern den Showakt in den Rennpausen liefern. Ruft Olaf an und liefert ihm die Show, die es noch braucht, dass der NDR kommt und am allerbesten live überträgt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> In jedem Falle Hut ab für das Event mit all seinen Tücken, die Veranstalter haben ein Meisterwerk in den Wald "gebaut" und nebenbei organisiert! Echt geil!


*100%Zustimmung*
Wir hatten das ganze Wochenende viel Spaß neben und auf der Strecke
Ich habe viele MTBler getroffen (Wer so alles Bike fährt)....
Tolle Event, und das alles vor der Haustür...
LG, Günther

PS: @jimi, Wer hat nochmal den Fotodienst gemacht?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> tja, da sah man sogar die Jungs von der DH-fraktion mit glänzenden Augen an den Rampen stehen.
> Vielleicht können die, nächstes Jahr, statt den MX' lern den Showakt in den Rennpausen liefern. Ruft Olaf an und liefert ihm die Show, die es noch braucht das der NDR kommt und am allerbesten live überträgt.


Schöne Idee


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> tja, da sah man sogar die Jungs von der DH-fraktion mit glänzenden Augen an den Rampen stehen.
> Vielleicht können die, nächstes Jahr, statt den MX' lern den Showakt in den Rennpausen liefern. Ruft Olaf an und liefert ihm die Show, die es noch braucht, dass der NDR kommt und am allerbesten live überträgt.



Wer doch mal ne Idee.
Naja so glänzend waren die Augen auch wieder net. scheiß Kurven die vor nem Sprung den Speed nehmen.
naja jemand meinte das ich den oberen kleinen Drop so 8m gesprungen sein soll *ich war nicht schnell* hatte dann noch sabine spitz gesehen beim üben wie man am besten über die kante rollt ohne das das Kettenblatt aufsetzt, naja beim ersten mal wars kurz vorm Abgang *g*


----------



## average.stalker (22. September 2008)

@ eisenarsch: lässige haltung. warst du der einzige mit ner weiten short? 

@ ben: ja, ich hab auch gedacht, da könnte man weit runter fliegen, allerdings hab ich höchsten respekt vor den mädels und jungs mit ihren 80mm hardtails und dünnen leibchen, die sich da kopfüber runterstürzen


----------



## HITOMI (22. September 2008)

ja, wirklich höchsten respekt vor den mädels und jungs mit ihren 80mm carbon-hardtails und dünnen leibchen, die sich da runterstürzen.

...und die erkenntnis des gestrigen tages:  ich brauche einen motoradführerschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (22. September 2008)

untersteh dich!


----------



## HITOMI (22. September 2008)




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. September 2008)

...haha, weiter!!!!


Günther schau mal unter www.sportograf.de


----------



## average.stalker (22. September 2008)

haste dir schon popcorn zurechtgelegt?


----------



## Fisch0r (22. September 2008)

War echt nen schönes Event, auch als Zuschauer! Freu mich auf nächstes Jahr!


----------



## eisenarsch (23. September 2008)

@Jimmi
habe neue bilder bekommen 





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
hier noch die hackfresse des monats 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. September 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Unglaublich, das ist der meist fotografierteste Biker im Rennen 6
Jetzt noch die Fotos vom sportograf.de dazu und fertig ist der Bildband "eisenarsch in Action"
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. September 2008)

.... neee, Querfurz in action! 
schaut mal unter www.dirkstellmacher.de (Galerien), dort sind ebenfalls noch Foto´s zu finden.

Am WoEnd eine schmutzige Trainingseinheit zusammen??


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. September 2008)

@jimi
Hallo & Danke für den link: schöne Fotos
Eine TE am Wochenende war fest eingeplant; das Zeitfenster ist aber nicht so groß, ich melde mich.....
O ha, dann wird das frisch geputzte bike ja wieder dreckig
Ja, dann weis ich noch nicht
LG, Günther


----------



## Fisch0r (24. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> [...] Wenn es eine shimano hyperglide ist kann ich Dir 20 Stück mitbringen & plus Nietwerkzeug [...]



Hi Günther,
kann man mit besagtem Nietwerkzeug Ketten auch kürzen? Wäre bei meiner neuen Kette nötig, da sie sonst auf dem Boden schleift und das ständige Putzen stört dann doch etwas! 
Das Problem ist ich hab kein Nietwerkzeug und weiß nicht wie man so ein Ding benutzt, geschweige denn wie man die richtige Länge der neuen Kette herrausfindet (Was weiß ich überhaupt )

Bei wem darf ich in die Lehre gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Hi Günther,
> kann man mit besagtem Nietwerkzeug Ketten auch kürzen? Wäre bei meiner neuen Kette nötig, da sie sonst auf dem Boden schleift und das ständige Putzen stört dann doch etwas!
> Das Problem ist ich hab kein Nietwerkzeug und weiß nicht wie man so ein Ding benutzt, geschweige denn wie man die richtige Länge der neuen Kette herrausfindet (Was weiß ich überhaupt )
> 
> Bei wem darf ich in die Lehre gehen?


Hi FischOr,
ich sende Dir die Ausbildungsunterlagen zu; es folgt dann in Kürze das Vorstellungsgespräch
....klar, den Kettennieter kannst Du haben; die Kettenlänge erkennt man wie folgt: vorne großes Blatt+hinten großes Ritzel= der Spannkäfig am Überwerfer hinten sollte dann noch etwas Spiel haben, d.h. die Umlenkrollen sollten noch nicht waagerecht stehen...
Und es gibt ja noch die alte Kette an der man sich orientieren kann!
Oder hängt die schon (gekürzt) um Deinen Hals

Kannst aber auch vorbei kommen und ich kürze/montiere sie Dir, kein Problem...

LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> O ha, dann wird das frisch geputzte bike ja wieder dreckig




Mist, ich versuche es zu verdrängen! Mein Radl sieht noch aus wie ´ne Kanne Mist!!


----------



## Fisch0r (24. September 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Und es gibt ja noch die alte Kette an der man sich orientieren kann!
> Oder hängt die schon (gekürzt) um Deinen Hals



Die gibt es leider nicht mehr, da ich die Alte eingeschickt und ne Nagelneue bekommen hab. Sonst hinge sie tatsächlich um meinen Hals.  Hätte mir vorher die Länge notieren sollen...  Naja, hinterher ist man meistens schlauer! 

Ich meld mich Do. oder Fr. wegen dem Kürzen, dann komm ich bei Gelegenheit mal vorbei und seh dem Meister bei der Arbeit zu  Und wenn alles klappt können wir am WE schon ne kleine Tour drehen und die Kette ordentlich einweihen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. September 2008)

Hallo @all, am Samstag sind ein paar Biker aus Badse, Alfeld und Hi in Hahnenklee, falls noch wer lust hat mit zukommen?
Ab Alfeld wäre noch nen Platz für ein Biker mit Bike zu vergeben.

gruß
BEnni


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hallo @all, am Samstag sind ein paar Biker aus Badse, Alfeld und Hi in Hahnenklee, falls noch wer lust hat mit zukommen?
> Ab Alfeld wäre noch nen Platz für ein Biker mit Bike zu vergeben.
> 
> gruß
> BEnni



reichen da mit 10cm vorn und hinten aus?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. September 2008)

TE Sa nachmittag oder So vormittag ist vormerkt.


----------



## MasterAss (24. September 2008)

Frorider:
Ich bin Samstag auch im Harz, allerdings fahr ich ne Tour an den Ahrendsberger Klippen. Vllt. schaffe ich es anschließend hinzukommen.


----------



## MasterAss (24. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> reichen da mit 10cm vorn und hinten aus?



Ich glaub das wird hart


----------



## Harvester (25. September 2008)

Jungs, die Bilder bei www.sportograf.de sind online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (25. September 2008)

wir sind in winterberg und willingen zum saisonabschluss!


viel spaß euch im harz!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. September 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> Jungs, die Bilder bei www.sportograf.de sind online



Richtig, und richtig professionelle Fotos, sehr schön:





LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. September 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wir sind in winterberg und willingen zum saisonabschluss!
> 
> 
> viel spaß euch im harz!



Winterberg sind wir am 11 Oktober, Abschlussfahrt der Soulrider mit Jü von Alutech.

@Jimi der bayer: fahrbar wäre es, lettzes mal waren auch viele Tourenfahrer da.


----------



## Mudwild (25. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hallo @all, am Samstag sind ein paar Biker aus Badse, Alfeld und Hi in Hahnenklee, falls noch wer lust hat mit zukommen?
> Ab Alfeld wäre noch nen Platz für ein Biker mit Bike zu vergeben.
> 
> gruß
> BEnni



Ich denke, ich bin dabei!
Wann wollt Ihr denn dort sein?
Ist der Lift noch in Betrieb?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Jimi der bayer: fahrbar wäre es, lettzes mal waren auch viele Tourenfahrer da.



neee, lass mal... aber sicher, wenn die Federwegreserve sich irgendwann mal bei mir im Keller manifestiert hat... kann aus Gründen der Geldknappheit aber noch dauern (nxt. Saison?)


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. September 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich bin dabei!
> Wann wollt Ihr denn dort sein?
> Ist der Lift noch in Betrieb?



Werde so gegen 9Uhr am kleinen Parkplatz bei der Seilbahn Übungspacours sein.
blauer Ford mit Wildsaulogo auf der Heckscheibe.
Von den Rest hab ich jetzt noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.

Der Lift läuft, Wetter soll auch super werden.
Preis für ne Tageskarte wird 15eur sein, da nach diesem We der Lift in Revision geht für nen Paar Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudwild (25. September 2008)

@Frorider:
Jo, Dein Auto kenne ich. Ich arbeite in Alfeld ind fahre regelmäßig durch Dehnsen
Um 9:00 werde ich noch nicht in Hahnenklee sein können. Aber ich denke ich werde Deinen Pudel schon erkennen. Bin der Typ mit schwarzem Torque ES, rotem Race Face Hoodie und Camouflage-shorts. (Augenkrebs).
Bis denn


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. September 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> @Frorider:
> Jo, Dein Auto kenne ich. Ich arbeite in Alfeld ind fahre regelmäßig durch Dehnsen
> Um 9:00 werde ich noch nicht in Hahnenklee sein können. Aber ich denke ich werde Deinen Pudel schon erkennen. Bin der Typ mit schwarzem Torque ES, rotem Race Face Hoodie und Camouflage-shorts. (Augenkrebs).
> Bis denn



Na sowas und noch nicht mal vorbeigeschaut? sauerei.
Jo habe nen Soulrider Trikot an und nen Troy Lee Helm Steave Peat edition auf.


----------



## Mudwild (25. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Na sowas und noch nicht mal vorbeigeschaut? sauerei.
> Jo habe nen Soulrider Trikot an und nen Troy Lee Helm Steave Peat edition auf.



Na dann machen wir uns mal einen lustigen Samstag.
Hoffe, ich kann mir etwas von Dir abschauen. Du hast nicht zufällig noch einen zweiten Fullface? Besitze im Moment nur eine "Halbschale"....


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. September 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Na dann machen wir uns mal einen lustigen Samstag.
> Hoffe, ich kann mir etwas von Dir abschauen. Du hast nicht zufällig noch einen zweiten Fullface? Besitze im Moment nur eine "Halbschale"....



Wie groß issen dein Kopf?
hab noch nen wenig benutzten Fury Fullce Helm meiner freundin.
kann den ja mal mitnehmen.


----------



## Mudwild (25. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wie groß issen dein Kopf?



Ca. 58 cm


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. September 2008)

könnte passen, mir ist er zu groß habe ca 54-55


----------



## Mudwild (25. September 2008)

Einfach ausprobieren.
Bis Samstag
Gruß Maik


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. September 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Einfach ausprobieren.
> Bis Samstag
> Gruß Maik



Bis denn

Aus Badze kommen 3 oder 4

@follprofi:
was mit euch, kommt Bodi mit oder george?

Benni


----------



## follprofi (25. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Bis denn
> 
> Aus Badze kommen 3 oder 4
> 
> ...



weiß noch nicht was mit den jungs geht...hab aber heut erfahren, dass ich samstag arbeiten muß
werd also wohl nur sonntag nen bisschen radeln können!


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. September 2008)

Ok schade.
schreib mal ne PM wenn du was von Bodi weißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (26. September 2008)

Also meine Harztour fällt leider morgen aus, schaffe es zeitlich nicht.
Wer hat Lust auf ne traillastige Tour im HI-Wald?


----------



## eisenarsch (26. September 2008)

morgen oder wie ? da hätte ich zeit


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. September 2008)

... Samstag, 13:30h???   ?????


----------



## MasterAss (26. September 2008)

Nee, morgen schon. Aber ich kann erst so um 16h.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... Samstag, 13:30h???   ?????


Das passt, drück mal die Daumen, dass morgen die Sonne raus kommt
(Unter 15 Grad stellt der Muskel bei mir die Arbeit ein)
und das wir wieder zuhause sind wenn die Sonne wieder untergeht!
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. September 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Nee, morgen schon. Aber ich kann erst so um 16h.


Schade, gehts nicht früher: wird immer so schnell so frisch so spät
Würde auch gerne mal die Rampen fahren, kann seit Badse springen
Und die anderen halten sich jetzt mal zurück
LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (26. September 2008)

Nee früher geht kaum. Allerhöchsten 15.45h ist drin. Aber es wird doch erst um 19.15h dunkel. Das sind mehr als 3 Stunden Zeit....


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. September 2008)

13.30 Forsthaus? @Jimi: same time, same place, next event.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. September 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 13.30 Forsthaus? @Jimi: same time, same place, next event.



13:30h schaffen wir, pünktlich zum Handynummern Tausch

Mulder an Skully.... "sehen Sie das?" ... "ja" ..... "was ist das?"......"...ein sauberes Fahrrad!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (27. September 2008)

Ich schaff es auch um 13.30h zum Forsthaus. Bis denne..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. September 2008)




----------



## eisenarsch (27. September 2008)

das war mir viel zu spät ,bin um 10 aufgerochen 






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
das wetter ist der wahnsinn


----------



## OrangeSpy (27. September 2008)

hallo wer von den ganzen canyonfahreren fährt denn ein dunkelgraues mit pike und war heute gegen 17:00 - 17:30 in richtung drispenstedt unterwegs?


----------



## Fisch0r (28. September 2008)

was geht am sonntag?


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> was geht am sonntag?



ausruhen und Speedminton spielen.

War gestern mit Mudwild in Hahnenklee, haben uns erst Mittags getroffen, ist schwer jemanden in nen Park zu finden.
War ganz lustig sind noch mit 2 ehemaligen Conti Fahrern aus Sehlem in Springe gefahren.

Vielleicht kommen ja beim nächsten mal noch mehr mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> was geht am sonntag?




so gegen 12 h radel ich in Salze los. muskelschonend Tosmar/ Griesberg/ Turmberg/ Welfenhöhe... das Wetter genießen und ein wenig schwitzen


----------



## follprofi (28. September 2008)

treffen uns Heute erst so um 13.00...dann Richtung Tosmar, Petzer Weg, vielleicht nach Badse rüber- mal sehen! Viel Spass bei dem tollen Wetter euch allen...


----------



## Fisch0r (28. September 2008)

Komm grad von ner kleinen Runde zurück. Ab Heute kann ich nicht mehr sagen ich bin noch nie gestürzt.  Aber keine Sorge, dem Rad ist nichts passiert und auch der Fahrer ist sanft in den Büschen gelandet.  Ich hoffe ihr hattet genauso viel Spass wie ich Heute!? 

@Jimi der Bayer: 12 Uhr war leider zu früh für mich, vll nächstes Mal!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet genauso viel Spass wie ich Heute!?


Hi Fischor, irgendwann ist immer das erstemal
Hauptsache nix passiert und die Kette hat gehalten
Auch bei mir gab es noch eine schnelle Runde... 

@jimi-der-bayer, der Entdecker, wat hat Du nu entdeckt?

@pfädchenfinder: was macht die Haustechnik? Findet der Kompressor noch Verwendung am bike? Quasi als Tritthilfe

@eisenarsch, schöne Brötchen-Holen-Tour

@masterass; schöner trail, aber ob ich da jemals.......

LG @all,
Günther


----------



## Fisch0r (28. September 2008)

Ja, die Kette hat gehalten, und wie sich herrausstellte hatte die Kette bereits die richtige Länge, ein Kürzen war gar nicht nötig . Merkt man eigentlich das ich Anfänger bin? 

@Günther & all: Falls du Zeit und Lust hast könnten wir nächstes Wochenende (Wetter ) mal ne kleine Tosmarrunde drehen, ich brauch jemanden der meine Stürze auf Video aufnimmt.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. September 2008)

Fisch0r schrieb:


> ich brauch jemanden der meine Stürze auf Video aufnimmt.



Das mach der Eisenarsch doch!!

Leider ist der R9 oberhalb des ehem. Kursaales der Forstwirtschaft zum Opfer gefallen, der Weg ist durch Holz rücken platt gemacht worden...

@ Günther... denke das uns Master Ass gestern vereppelt hat... von wegen "ich muss nach Hause"... unser letzter gemeinsamer Trail gestern erquickte sich heute in neuem Glanze... mit Anliegern von feinstem, hast Du eine Schaufel in seinem Gepäck bemerkt?  In jedem Falle hat sich dort Jemand Mühe gemacht!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> @ Günther... denke das uns Master Ass gestern vereppelt hat... von wegen "ich muss nach Hause"... unser letzter gemeinsamer Trail gestern erquickte sich heute in neuem Glanze... mit Anliegern von feinstem, hast Du eine Schaufel in seinem Gepäck bemerkt?  In jedem Falle hat sich dort Jemand Mühe gemacht!


Wie geht das denn? Das war dann aber ein Miniklappspaten.....Oder er hat eine Nachtschicht eingelegt
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. September 2008)

...denke einer dieser mysteriösen "Nightrides"!!!
oder Master hat, nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten, eine Sonderschicht eingelegt
.. anders gedacht...kaum explodiert bei Pfädchen der Kühlschrank schon erscheinen, schier aus dem Nichts, neue Bauwerke in den Sphären des salzdetfurther Waldes...
langsam mache ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken!


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das mach der Eisenarsch doch!!
> 
> Leider ist der R9 oberhalb des ehem. Kursaales der Forstwirtschaft zum Opfer gefallen, der Weg ist durch Holz rücken platt gemacht worden...
> 
> unser letzter gemeinsamer Trail gestern erquickte sich heute in neuem Glanze... mit Anliegern von feinstem, hast Du eine Schaufel in seinem Gepäck bemerkt?  In jedem Falle hat sich dort Jemand Mühe gemacht!



kannste mir mal per PM sagen wo dieser trail ist, hört sich gut an, würde ich auch gerne mal testen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. September 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...kaum explodiert bei Pfädchen der Kühlschrank schon erscheinen, schier aus dem Nichts, neue Bauwerke in den Sphären des salzdetfurther Waldes...
> langsam mache ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken!



Mysteriös, Mysteriös, Schwarze Löcher in die man (r)einfährt (wie Robert)
das ist schon ne heiße Ecke da bei Euch....
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudwild (29. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ausruhen und Speedminton spielen.
> 
> War gestern mit Mudwild in Hahnenklee, haben uns erst Mittags getroffen, ist schwer jemanden in nen Park zu finden.
> War ganz lustig sind noch mit 2 ehemaligen Conti Fahrern aus Sehlem in Springe gefahren.
> ...



Ja, hat echt ne Menge Spaß gemacht!
Obwohl ich bis heute noch ordentlich Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln und Armen habe! Da soll mal einer sagen Bergabfahren sei kein Sport
Auf jeden Fall müssen die miesen Nobby´s runter, die taugen in Hahnenklee zu nichts!


----------



## MasterAss (29. September 2008)

Nicht nur in Hahnenklee, die taugen generell nicht


----------



## Mudwild (29. September 2008)

@Master:
Auf dem Nerve in 2.25 sind die schon o.k.
Was fährst Du den?
Ich wollte vorne ne MM in 2.5 GG aufziehen und hinten BB in Triple c.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Ja, hat echt ne Menge Spaß gemacht!
> Obwohl ich bis heute noch ordentlich Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln und Armen habe! Da soll mal einer sagen Bergabfahren sei kein Sport
> Auf jeden Fall müssen die miesen Nobby´s runter, die taugen in Hahnenklee zu nichts!



Muskelkater hab ich auch etwas, müsste man auf jedenfall wiederholen.

@all
Wenn jemand noch Muddy Mary sucht in FR 3,35 breite GG und TC dann mal melden, der Satz geht mit 40eur an euch.


----------



## average.stalker (29. September 2008)

ich fahre den Muddy Mary FR 2,35, also der faltreifen, vorne und hinten in TC - aber nur im bikepark auf meinem alten bleischweren LRS.
hat nen richtig guten grip, auch bei nässe kaum zu beeindrucken, aber "touren" möchte ich damit nicht. allein das rollgeräusch sagt: ich rolle schwer  

zum hildesheimer wald-trailen hab ich nen satz Maxxis Minion FR, die haben letztes jahr im übrigen auch einen regenassen tag winterberg sehr gut mitgemacht.
in 2.5 istder Minion mit sicherheit ein super ich-mache-alles-mit reifen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich fahre den Muddy Mary FR 2,35, also der faltreifen, vorne und hinten in TC - aber nur im bikepark auf meinem alten bleischweren LRS.
> hat nen richtig guten grip, auch bei nässe kaum zu beeindrucken, aber "touren" möchte ich damit nicht. allein das rollgeräusch sagt: ich rolle schwer
> 
> zum hildesheimer wald-trailen hab ich nen satz Maxxis Minion FR, die haben letztes jahr im übrigen auch einen regenassen tag winterberg sehr gut mitgemacht.
> in 2.5 istder Minion mit sicherheit ein super ich-mache-alles-mit reifen...



Fahre eigentlich nur Maxxis, die beiden MM sind original verpackt und neu.
Minions kann man nur empfehlen, selbst bei matschigen Verhältnissen in Hahnenklee noch fahrbar. als allroundreifen würde ich aber immer noch zum Highroller greifen, bei nässe und Trockenheit einfach super


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. September 2008)

@ samstag 13.30
 wurde dann 16.oo bei dem Wetter müssen die Räder rollen und zwar zum Griesberg. Den Kammtrail habe ich verlassen, um auf einem historischen Weg an einer vermoosten Schanze (Winkel war eindeutig Wipfelblick) vor bei, schließlich nach queren eines verschlammten Weges, erfolgreich im Dickicht zu landen. 
Nach dem ich die Orientierung wieder hatte (Föderturm am Ortenberg) ging es in die Wolfsschlucht und anschließen mit dem Rad auf dem Rücken wieder hinaus. 
TimberJack was here! Ich bin immer wieder begeistert was 1 Mensch mit 1 Maschine anrichten kann.
Entspannter Rückweg über Erlengrund, Hamberg, Tosmar, AT, und Finkenberg.

Heute 17.00 kleine Runde ~1,5h? Das Wetter scheint ja noch zu halten.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. September 2008)

Hm... zu fragen wo Du den Kammtrail verlassen hast scheint mir sinnfrei...?
Was für ein historischer Weg??


Leider ist 17h für mich zu früh 
...Freitag der 03.10.???


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. September 2008)

Freitag ist immer gut. Hoffentlich ist dann er Regen durch, sonst: kurz aber heftig zwischen den Schauern. Hauptsache die Wade bleibt warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. September 2008)

...jo, Freitag schaut gut... dann können wir "zeig mir Dein Weg zeig ich Dir meinen" spielen...!

glaube allerdings wir meinen den selbigen...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr Freunde des Matsches,
das gibt es am:

HILDESHEIM    Freitag, 03.10.    		

WETTER 		
Höchsttemperatur 		 12°  (11°)
Tiefsttemperatur 		 5°  (1°)

WIND 		
Tempo/Böen 		 19 / 41 km/h 
Windrichtung 		 SW

SONNE 		
Sonnenscheindauer 		2 h 30 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		07:23  
Sonnenuntergang 		18:50  

NIEDERSCHLAG 		
Menge 		1 - 3 l/qm  
Risiko 		84 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		64 %  														
WETTER 		
Höchsttemperatur 		 12°  (11°)
Tiefsttemperatur 		 5°  (1°)

WIND 		
Tempo/Böen 		 19 / 41 km/h 
Windrichtung 		 SW

SONNE 		
Sonnenscheindauer 		2 h 30 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		07:23  
Sonnenuntergang 		18:50  

NIEDERSCHLAG 		
Menge 		1 - 3 l/qm  
Risiko 		84 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		64 %  

LG, Günther


----------



## Fisch0r (30. September 2008)

Ideales Einheitswetter


----------



## Tasse666 (30. September 2008)

Hallo.

Mein Name ist Tassilo, komme eigentlich aus dem Harz, studiere jetzt aber ab Oktober in Hildesheim.

Ich bin begeisterter Downhillfahrer und möchte mein Hobby gerne weiterhin in Hildesheim ausleben.

Ich wollte fragen ob ihr zufällig irgentwelche Trails (Downhill, Freeride, Singletrail etc) in der Umgebung von Hildesheim kennt?

Falls ja, könnte man sich ja vielleicht mal zum Biken treffen.

Bin ab nächste Woche in Hildesheim anzutreffen.

mfg Tasse


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Oktober 2008)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mein Name ist Tassilo, komme eigentlich aus dem Harz, studiere jetzt aber ab Oktober in Hildesheim.
> 
> ...



Also richtig viel DH gibs nicht, ein paar Trails gibt es schon, aber ich denke das es dir so wie mir geht, hoch schieben runter fahren, da kann das viele schieben schon nerven.

ansonsten hätte ich hier in alfeld nen kleinen local track, kennen nur sehr wenige, keine großen Sprünge aber dafür gut 1,5km lang mit vielen kurven, kleinen kickern und sehr steinig.

Achja mit Thale kannste hier leider nix vergleichen.

MB
Benni


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sonnenscheindauer 2 h 30 min...



genau dann wird gefahren 

Wolkenlücken guggst du hier: http://www.meteox.de/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=exp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Oktober 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> genau dann wird gefahren
> 
> Wolkenlücken guggst du hier: http://www.meteox.de/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=exp


Sehr gut, wäre doch gelacht wenn wir das nicht hin bekommen.....
...also quasi Routenplanung online mit Wolkenumfahrung in Echtzeit!
@Jimi, wir brauchen Deine Satellitenfänger, ich schreib ne passende Anwendung & pfädchenfinder fräst eine solide u. leichte Steuerkonsole für den Vorbau
Freiwillige vor, wer macht beim Probelauf mit?
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @Jimi, wir brauchen Deine Satellitenfänger




....Mulder macht das schon!


----------



## Fisch0r (1. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Freiwillige vor, wer macht beim Probelauf mit?



Bin dabei!


----------



## Tasse666 (1. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Also richtig viel DH gibs nicht, ein paar Trails gibt es schon, aber ich denke das es dir so wie mir geht, hoch schieben runter fahren, da kann das viele schieben schon nerven.
> 
> ansonsten hätte ich hier in alfeld nen kleinen local track, kennen nur sehr wenige, keine großen Sprünge aber dafür gut 1,5km lang mit vielen kurven, kleinen kickern und sehr steinig.
> 
> ...




Das hört sich jedenfalls schonmal gut an, mitem Hochschieben hab ich kein Problem, ist ja leider nur selten das man immer gleich einen Lift dabei hat.
Wenn du möchtest können wir gerne mal nee Runde über deinen Trail rocken und den Rest ebenfalls mal anschauen. Muss erstmal in Erfahrung was es so in Hildesheimer Umgebung gibt 
Vielleicht können wir ja nächste Woche mal ne Runde drehen wenn du Zeit hast?
mfg Tasse


----------



## MasterAss (1. Oktober 2008)

@mudwild
Fahre Minion hinten und vorne die Rubber Queen

@frorider
verkaufste die mm auch einzeln? die GG wäre was für mich. triple account ist leichter nix für mich


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @mudwild
> Fahre Minion hinten und vorne die Rubber Queen
> 
> @frorider
> verkaufste die mm auch einzeln? die GG wäre was für mich. triple account ist leichter nix für mich



Jepp für 20eur gehören sie dir

@Tasse, können wir gerne machen, habe nächste woche Urlaub.
gibt in Hi so kleine sachen, war ich längern nicht mehr.
nur am We ist schlecht da ist Vereinsfahrt nach Wibe


----------



## MasterAss (2. Oktober 2008)

Supi, wie wollen wir das machen? Bei Gelegenheit einfach mal?


----------



## average.stalker (2. Oktober 2008)

dieses wochenende wollt ihr nach WiBe? urgs...ihr armen, nehmt regenfeste klamotten und matschreifen mit  !
einziger vorteil: der lift wird leer sein! 
trotzdem viel spaß!


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Oktober 2008)

und ich bin samstag und sonntag im harz  hoffentlich wird es schön kalt und nicht zu nass


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Oktober 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> dieses wochenende wollt ihr nach WiBe? urgs...ihr armen, nehmt regenfeste klamotten und matschreifen mit  !
> einziger vorteil: der lift wird leer sein!
> trotzdem viel spaß!



hab Maxxis Swampthing drauf, das passt shcon, war schon öfters im regen da, macht echt laune, naja und das We danach sind wir wieder da.

@MasterAss, vielleicht komme ich am Sonntag mal nach Hi, wollte mal gucken wie sich die Waldquelle gemacht hat.

achja, hätte wer lust nen Pumptrack zu bauen?
man brauch nur nen relativ kleines gerades Gelände.
Mehr infos findet man im DDD Unterforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (2. Oktober 2008)

als wir letztes jahr da waren, wars auch nass. war okay. geht echt zu fahren, ist halt ne nette schlammschlacht/rutschpartie.

waldquelle? hm.. da steht ein doppel-stepdown ziemlich uninspieriert in der gegend rum. weiss auch nicht, ob das da so hinmuss... das gibt ja nur ärger...
aber der rest ist jetzt etwas "ordentlicher" gemacht. die haben da zwei anliegerkurven geshaped, um den schwung der anfahrt besser auf die tables zu bringen.
insgesamt ist das aber nix für mich..... das ist ja eher dirtjump  

für nen pumptrack brauchst du halt nen gelände (und am besten ein 4x hardtail oder sowas in der art...)


----------



## MasterAss (2. Oktober 2008)

Swampthing habe ich mir für Matsch jetzt auch bestellt...

Sonntag schaff ich leider nicht, vllt. die kommende Woche?

Ach ja, und ich hab nen Trail entdeckt, Leute, dass wird der Bringer. Aber ich verrate es erst wenn ich die erste Sichtung sowie ein paar kleine bauten vorgenommen hab.


----------



## average.stalker (2. Oktober 2008)

wir sind gespannt!


----------



## Fisch0r (2. Oktober 2008)

Ist für Freitag was geplant? Wenn ja, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit? 

Mir wäre das Söhrer Forsthaus ganz recht, da find ich mittlerweile auf Anhieb hin!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Oktober 2008)

11.00 söhrer forsthaus, wetter sieht dann noch gut aus.
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/im...ksem=0&voor=&srt=loop1stunde&tijdid=200810394


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Oktober 2008)

...würde nachkommen 11h schaffe ich leider nicht


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Oktober 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 11.00 söhrer forsthaus, wetter sieht dann noch gut aus.
> http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/im...ksem=0&voor=&srt=loop1stunde&tijdid=200810394


Moin Moin,
kann erst ab 13.00 Uhr und dann noch mit kleinem Fragezeichen; das Wetter hält auch noch bis dahin hoffe ich...
@jimi: Was macht die Einheit? Feiert einheitlich
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Oktober 2008)

Moin Günther, 
die Fahne ist gehisst zu essen gibt es allerdings nur Köttbullar, nicht ganz stilecht aber muss auch gehen
... was war denn am 03.10.1990... egal hauptsache frei.


----------



## Fisch0r (3. Oktober 2008)

11:00 Uhr ist leider zu früh 

bei 13:00 Uhr bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Oktober 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> als wir letztes jahr da waren, wars auch nass. war okay. geht echt zu fahren, ist halt ne nette schlammschlacht/rutschpartie.
> 
> waldquelle? hm.. da steht ein doppel-stepdown ziemlich uninspieriert in der gegend rum. weiss auch nicht, ob das da so hinmuss... das gibt ja nur ärger...
> aber der rest ist jetzt etwas "ordentlicher" gemacht. die haben da zwei anliegerkurven geshaped, um den schwung der anfahrt besser auf die tables zu bringen.
> ...



naja Gelände müsste man suchen, am besten wäre Überlaufbecken, da wo die dirts sind doer so.
Pumtrack kannste auch ohne Probleme mit nem DHler machen, ist nen super training, gibt massenhaft Videos bei You Tube


----------



## average.stalker (3. Oktober 2008)

stimmt. Am überlaufbecken sind ja praktisch schön Anfänge vorhanden. Meinste echt auch mit nem Big bike? Muß ich mir mal angucken. Aber gutes ist das auf jeden Fall


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Oktober 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> stimmt. Am überlaufbecken sind ja praktisch schön Anfänge vorhanden. Meinste echt auch mit nem Big bike? Muß ich mir mal angucken. Aber gutes ist das auf jeden Fall



du kannst ja auch mit nem DHler in wibe auf dem 4X fahren, der Pumptrack wäre ja nix anderes, nur schmaler und im Kreis, puschen kannste mit jeden Bike, mit viel Federweg haste mehr Trainingsefekt, ist ja anstrengender


----------



## Mudwild (4. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ach ja, und ich hab nen Trail entdeckt, Leute, dass wird der Bringer. Aber ich verrate es erst wenn ich die erste Sichtung sowie ein paar kleine bauten vorgenommen hab.




Hoffentlich bleibt das kein Geheimtipp. Bin echt neugierig


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Oktober 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt das kein Geheimtipp. Bin echt neugierig



genau, bitte dann informieren, will den dann auch testen, können wir dann ja zusammen machen maik.

Ach ja haste mal im Schichtplan geschaut wie es am 11.10 mit Wibe aussieht?

gruß
Benni


----------



## Mudwild (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe natürlich Dienst.
Wie immer, wenn etwas los ist
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Oktober 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich Dienst.
> Wie immer, wenn etwas los ist
> Wünsche Dir viel Spaß!



Danke, werden wir ahben, sind so zwischen 30 und 40 Mann und ein paar Frauen


----------



## footballkirchne (4. Oktober 2008)

Möge der Matsch mit uns sein....​


----------



## OrangeSpy (4. Oktober 2008)

jetzt hats endlich mal geregnet und der galgenberg ist immernoch staubtrocken ;-(


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Oktober 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Möge der Matsch mit uns sein....​


....und das wir immer gute Beine haben....
@jimi & fischor
Die Einheitstour mit 1000hm, Sonne, schönen trails & Sprüngen hat Spaß gemacht
Aber pfädchenfinder war schon über alle Berge
LG, Günther


----------



## Fisch0r (4. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, auch wenn ich zum Ende hin etwas schlapp war.  Nächstes mal pack ich mir Essen ein, damit ich auch im letzten Drittel der Tour kraftvoll zutreten kann! 

War wirklich ne nette Runde!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Oktober 2008)

...essen ist wichtig!! 
das teilen wir bei der nxt. Tour auf, Günther die Bratwurst, Fischor den Senf und ich den Grill!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...essen ist wichtig!!
> das teilen wir bei der nxt. Tour auf, Günther die Bratwurst, Fischor den Senf und ich den Grill!


Wieso Grill, wir grillen auf den rotglühenden Bremsscheiben nach der Spezial-Geheim-Masterass-Downhill-Strecke
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Oktober 2008)

...und dazu ein kühles Blondes aus dem Erdlochdepot


----------



## Fisch0r (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre auch für eine sprichwörtliche Schnitzeljagd zu begeistern!


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Oktober 2008)

moin moin
ich war in hohegeiß und es war war schön anstrengend 






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
hoffentlich klappt es bald mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## footballkirchne (5. Oktober 2008)

Heute wars doch Matschfrei, möge der Matsch mit uns sein!​


----------



## Fisch0r (5. Oktober 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> hoffentlich klappt es bald mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen tour



Wenn Günther mich die Berge hochzieht könnte ich 1300Hm überwinden


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Oktober 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Heute wars doch Matschfrei, möge der Matsch mit uns sein!​



Bei uns im Wald ist es dauer Trocken, trotz Regen.

Mal nen Foto von Freitag, Gerzer Schlag


----------



## MasterAss (7. Oktober 2008)

Nice Picture!

Wann bist du mal wieder in HI wg. der schlammigen Marry?


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Nice Picture!
> 
> Wann bist du mal wieder in HI wg. der schlammigen Marry?



Morgen wollte ich eigentlich nach Hi, wenns wetter so wie heute ist.
Wann hätteste denn Zeit?


----------



## MasterAss (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es mit morgen nachmittag oder am Wochenende?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit morgen nachmittag oder am Wochenende?



Komme gerade aus Hi wieder, Waldquelle lohnt ja sich ja garnet mehr, die zwei tabels kann man nicht wirklich springen weil davor nen Baum quer liegt und die anderen Sachen sind ziemlich klein eher für BMX oder Dirtbikes gebaut.
dieser Shoredrop oben im Wald ist ja auch net fahrbar, die kiddies sollen den lieber abreißen, könnte ziemlich viel ärger mit der Stadt geben, weil ilegal gebaut ohne Baugenehmigung.
Alles ab 80cm aus Holz muss vom Tüf abgenommen werden.

@Masterass: wie wäre es Morgen nachmittag in Alfeld. können mal ne runde zusammen im Gerzerschlag drehen oder auf nen secret Trail bei Langenholzen.


----------



## BMTBA (8. Oktober 2008)

wo ist denn die waldquelle? kann mir das mal jmd. bitte auf der karte zeigen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2008)

BMTBA schrieb:


> wo ist denn die waldquelle? kann mir das mal jmd. bitte auf der karte zeigen?



mit der KArte kannich dir das grad nicht zeigen, kann dir aber sagen wo es ist.

Und zwar zwischen Steinbergstrasse und Moritzberger Weg, parallel zum Propsteihof. mit der 4 aus der city musste an der BH Waldquelle aussteigen, in fahrtrichtung ca 10-50- gehen und dann rechts ins Berghölzchen rein, dann links halten.

hoffe du kannst damit was Anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2008)

So hab ne Karte gefunden
von der Markierung aus nach links folgend, das der Bereich wo gebaut ist

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Hildesheim,+Am+Propsteihof+15&sll=52.144037,9.923321&sspn=0.009613,0.019312&ie=UTF8&ll=52.141074,9.928315&spn=0.004807,0.009656&t=h&z=17&iwloc=addr


----------



## MasterAss (8. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Masterass: wie wäre es Morgen nachmittag in Alfeld. können mal ne runde zusammen im Gerzerschlag drehen oder auf nen secret Trail bei Langenholzen.



Moin, 

ah morgen Nachmittag bin ich nur in HI weil ich arbeiten bin 

Aber ich würde trotzdem gerne mal vorbeischneien. Denk aber dran, ich hab nur ein Enduro.  Wie sieht es am Wochenende oder nächste Woche aus?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ah morgen Nachmittag bin ich nur in HI weil ich arbeiten bin
> 
> Aber ich würde trotzdem gerne mal vorbeischneien. Denk aber dran, ich hab nur ein Enduro.  Wie sieht es am Wochenende oder nächste Woche aus?



nimm ich mal im icq auf, hab ne anfrage geschickt
Samstag Winterberg, kannst ja mitkommen, ist auch enduro tauglich. Abfahrt 6 Uhr.
nächste Woche habe ich noch bis Mittwoch Urlaub.


----------



## 2RaFa (8. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...und dazu ein kühles Blondes aus dem Erdlochdepot



hallo Kettengünni,
die kühle Blonde wirst du nicht aus dem kalten Erdloch holen, die findest du eher auf nem heißen Ofen auf der Intermot!
da gibts dann auch nen Antrieb für dein Bike - macht sich gut bei lahmen Beinen!

hG aus Hoffnungstal bei Köln
da, wo es noch Berge drum herum gibt 
statt 0,3 hm wegen umgefahrener Bäume


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Oktober 2008)

...umgefahrene Bäume..? Wer macht den so etwas


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> hallo Kettengünni,
> die kühle Blonde wirst du nicht aus dem kalten Erdloch holen, die findest du eher auf nem heißen Ofen auf der Intermot!
> da gibts dann auch nen Antrieb für dein Bike - macht sich gut bei lahmen Beinen!
> 
> ...


Ne, einen Hilfsantreib brauche ich noch nicht
Aber ich weiß jetzt was Du auf der INTERMOT willst (siehe Heimat-Thread) Viel Spaß & berichte mal....

@jimi-der-bayer
Guckst Du hier:




Wann machen wir eine Sternfahrt?
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (8. Oktober 2008)

nachtfahrt ? ohne mich  dann möchte ich dabei sein


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Oktober 2008)

Klar, wer so:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iluminiert ist, ist dabei
Mal schauen, der Jimi aus Badse hat bestimmt auch noch ne Grubenlampe.....
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Oktober 2008)

mein grubenlicht  dann bin ich noch stolzer besitzer einer fenix tk10,einmal aufblenden und jeder autofahrer schaltet sein fernlicht aus   mit er hope epic könnte ich 24h im dunkeln fahren  an licht mangelt es mir nicht ,nur geht mir trotz all der funzeln nur selten ein licht auf


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Oktober 2008)

Hey Eisenarsch,
mein Opa hat mit Sicherheit noch einen Helm mit Grubenlampe und Akkumulator!
Bin aber den Nightrides etwas voreingenommen... das Wild im Wald braucht doch auch mal Ruhe
Würde das aber gern mal erleben...

Günther, irgendwann wird Dein Lenker mit den ganzen elektronischen Geräten so schwer das Deine Gabel von alleine einsackt...

...Was macht das WoEnd...?? Wollen wir mal in einen fremden Wald fahren???


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Oktober 2008)

genau WE? Wald?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bin aber den Nightrides etwas voreingenommen... das Wild im Wald braucht doch auch mal Ruhe
> Würde das aber gern mal erleben...
> Günther, irgendwann wird Dein Lenker mit den ganzen elektronischen Geräten so schwer das Deine Gabel von alleine einsackt...
> 
> ...Was macht das WoEnd...?? Wollen wir mal in einen Fremden Wald fahren???


Korrekt, mache mir schon Sorgen bezüglich des Elektro-Smogs an meinen Vorbau; wahrscheinlich bau ich mir noch ne feiste LM-Abschirmung
Gewicht? Egal, kommt halt mehr Druck auf die REBA
Übernachten will ich auch nicht bei Bambi & Co., aber ein lockerer Nightride, quasi als Iluminations-Event, ist doch wohl drin, oder? Außerdem kann man ja ein paar Ecken in Stadtnähe (nix Bambi & Co) befahren,
Guide eisenarsch hat da bestimmt was auf Lager
Fremder Wald? OK, wie fremd? Nördliche Erdhalbkugel? Da geht was...
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Oktober 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> mein grubenlicht  dann bin ich noch stolzer besitzer einer fenix tk10,einmal aufblenden und jeder autofahrer schaltet sein fernlicht aus   mit er hope epic könnte ich 24h im dunkeln fahren  an licht mangelt es mir nicht ,nur geht mir trotz all der funzeln nur selten ein licht auf


@eisenarsch:Alles Klar! Du zeigst uns wo der Hammer hängt
Bring mal alles mit & frische Akkus dazu: damit können wir dann der Griesbergturm beleuchten...
...da hatte doch der average.stalker Recht:


average.stalker schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht - der brennt doch alle kohle für anständige bike parts raus


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360575&page=2
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Oktober 2008)

...wenn in Richtung N! Nach Bredenbeck mit dem Auto und dann in den Deister?? Wäre allerdings eine Tagesaufgabe.
OOOOOder wir radeln mal durch die Bünte.


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Oktober 2008)

Fahrt doch mal zum Hohenstein, dort gibs schöne Trails und ca 42 Felswände


----------



## ChristianS (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

will mich hier mal kurz einklinken. 
Ich ,bzw. wir kommen aus Salzgitter und wollen event. dieses We mal neues Terrain unter die Stollen nehmen. Unsere Überlegung war von Salzgitter aus nach Bad Salzdetfurth und event. bis nach Diekholzen zu fahren. 
Gibt es in Bad Salzd. schöne Trails die man mal gefahren sein muss? 
Wäre nett wenn mir einer Tipps geben kann. 
Gerne auch GPS Daten.

PS. In Salzgitter und Umgebung haben wir auch ein paar schöne Trails.  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (9. Oktober 2008)

Guckst du hier.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Fahrt doch mal zum Hohenstein, dort gibs schöne Trails und ca 42 Felswände



??? Wo ist das? Ith ?? Hils ???


----------



## ChristianS (9. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Guckst du hier.



Danke, das hilft schon mal sehr. 
Starten wir da bei dir vor der Haustür? 

Ich habe hier auch 2 Trails gefunden. http://www.bikemap.net/#lt=52.0718&ln=9.95087&z=13&t=0 der eine ist ja bei MasterAss schon in der Tour mit drin. 
Aber was ist mit dem Trail von Tosmar nach Diekholzen? Lohnt der weg bis nach Diekhozen oder kann man den aus lassen? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ollibolli (9. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ??? Wo ist das? Ith ?? Hils ???



Das ist am Süntel - ein Höhenzug bei Hameln

Gruss Olli


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ??? Wo ist das? Ith ?? Hils ???


Das ist im Thüsterwald bei Deinsen, in der nähe von Lübbrechtsen, du musst nach Gronau fahren von da aus durch Eime über den Berg richtung Marienhagen, ab da müsste es ausgeschildert sein, man kommt auch vom Hemmendorf hin.

Gefahren bin ich da noch net, war da nur öfters Klettern , Falco Mille müsste einige Fotos haben der ist da öfters unterwegs.
gibt schöne natürlich Felsdrops usw.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Oktober 2008)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Das ist am Süntel - ein Höhenzug bei Hameln
> Gruss Olli





Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Das ist im Thüsterwald bei Deinsen, in der nähe von Lübbrechtsen, du musst nach Gronau fahren von da aus durch Eime über den Berg richtung Marienhagen, ab da müsste es ausgeschildert sein, man kommt auch vom Hemmendorf hin.
> 
> Gefahren bin ich da noch net, war da nur öfters Klettern , Falco Mille müsste einige Fotos haben der ist da öfters unterwegs.
> gibt schöne natürlich Felsdrops usw.


Cooler Berg, ist mal hier und mal dort
@jimi: Du fährst voraus, mal schauen wo wir landen
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Oktober 2008)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit dem Trail von Tosmar nach Diekholzen? Lohnt der weg bis nach Diekhozen oder kann man den aus lassen?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


Hallo Nachbar,
der trail vom Tosmar nach Diekholzen ist schon nicht schlecht: schön "flowig"
Geht über den Kamm (Anfahrt Söhrer Forsthaus) Anstieg Richtung Steinberg, weiter über den Tosmarberg, da kommen ein paar steilere Passagen, bis runter nach Diekholzen, insgesamt 4500m trail über den Kamm!
Läßt sich prima einbauen mit den Höhen (Griesberg/Welfenhöhe usw.) bei Bad Salzdetfurth! Habe leider keine gps-Daten; evt. macht ja jemand den Guide!
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Cooler Berg, ist mal hier und mal dort
> @jimi: Du fährst voraus, mal schauen wo wir landen
> LG, Günther



hier klick mal auf den link, dann siehste dne Thüster Wald in dem der Hohenstein ist, auch gut auf der Fahrradkarte Hildesheim Leinebergland zu finden.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=+Deinsen&sll=51.151786,10.415039&sspn=20.175322,39.550781&ie=UTF8&ll=52.049535,9.636726&spn=0.038532,0.077248&t=h&z=14&iwloc=addr


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> hier klick mal auf den link, dann siehste dne Thüster Wald in dem der Hohenstein ist, auch gut auf der Fahrradkarte Hildesheim Leinebergland zu finden.
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=+Deinsen&sll=51.151786,10.415039&sspn=20.175322,39.550781&ie=UTF8&ll=52.049535,9.636726&spn=0.038532,0.077248&t=h&z=14&iwloc=addr


Vielen Dank, ist da nicht auch die Lippoldshöhle in der Nähe, die kenn ich
LG, Räuber G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudwild (9. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ist da nicht auch die Lippoldshöhle in der Nähe, die kenn ich
> LG, Räuber G-K-R



Die Lippoldshöhle ist zwischen Hohe Warte und Brunkensen.


----------



## footballkirchne (9. Oktober 2008)

Fahrt mal auf dem Osterberg, ich weiß auch nicht warum der immer gemieden wird. Fahre dort fast immer, sehe aber selten MTBler.
Die Strecken sind noch trocken, und die Trails sind wirklich gut; Und auch nicht wie die Kritiker meinen, wenn man den Fährt hat man 5 km auf den Tacho. 
Bald wird da ein Naherholungsgebiet werden, dann ist es vorbei mit den alten Panzer-Trails. Da laufen dann die verdammten Nordic-Walking-Gruppen durch,
2Weiber mit Riesen-Ärschen nebeneinander, dann ist ja bekanntlich der Weg versperrt. 
Die Trails sind übrigens auch mit Hardtail-Rädern zu fahren. Ihr müßt euch nur trauen. Wenn Ihr immer nur Waldautobahn fahren wollt, könnt Ihr Euch Trecking-Räder kaufen, die laufen dann besser...
Zeige Euch gerne meine Lieblingsstrecken, ab nächste Woche habe ich 2 Wochen Urlaub.
Dann zeige ich Euch, wo die "Eisernen Kreuze" wachsen...
Hoffentlich wirds schlammig, leiden sollt Ihr kleinen Stricher


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Oktober 2008)

osterberg ist schön nah. ohne anfahrt bleibt mehr zeit fürs radeln. falls intresse ab bosch geführter transfer durchs trailparadis finkenberg richtung osterberg.


----------



## 2RaFa (9. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ne, einen Hilfsantreib brauche ich noch nicht
> Aber ich weiß jetzt was Du auf der INTERMOT willst (siehe Heimat-Thread) Viel Spaß & berichte mal....
> 
> @jimi-der-bayer
> ...


 
Hallo Kettengünni,
bist du zufrieden mit deiner *Romisen RC-T5 4-Cree* (oder waren es 3 oder 5?) ? Die baut ja recht lang vor: 23 cm ?
Reicht dir die Ausleuchtung?

Habe heute meine *Powerled black* erhalten! Morgen abend wird sie getestet!
Im Set waren der Li-ion-Akku, die Halterung und das Ladegerät sowie die Lenkerbefestigung (Ratschen-Klemme) dabei (98 Euro); der Ratschen-Klemme traue ich nicht so recht, und die Schraubhalterung fehlte! Weißt du, wo es die gibt? Finde bei Sigma keinen Hinweis darauf!
Morgen gehts auf die Intermot, dort hat "Blickvang" einen Stand!
HG Heiner


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja wann und wo fahren wir nun???
...können die "Salzgitteraner" ja irgendwo aufnehmen und dann eine der übelen... ähm, ÜBLICHEN Runden fahren...
obwohl das Wetter für eine Tagesaufgabe im Deister spricht!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ja wann und wo fahren wir nun???
> ...können die "Salzgitteraner" ja irgendwo aufnehmen und dann eine der übelen... ähm, ÜBLICHEN Runden fahren...
> obwohl das Wetter für eine Tagesaufgabe im Deister spricht!


Salve Jimi der Bayer,
kann leider nur Samstag nachmittag (ab13.30) bis in die Nacht
Da lohnt es sich nicht in den Deister rüber, evt. in den Herbstferien
Was meinst Du?  Ick melde mich!
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (10. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...können die "Salzgitteraner" ja irgendwo aufnehmen und dann eine der übelen... ähm, ÜBLICHEN Runden fahren...
> obwohl das Wetter für eine Tagesaufgabe im Deister spricht!



Bei uns steht es noch nicht 100%-ig fest ob wir dieses we zu euch rüber fahren. Ich mußte jetzt über 2 Wochen wegen einer starken Erkältung pausieren (ist immer noch nicht ganz weg) und wenn ich mir die Strecke mal so anschaue, dann habe ich so meine Bedenken, ob ich das schon wieder schaffe. Das sind schon alleine nach Bad Salzdetfurth ca. 35km. Dann noch ein paar Trails bei euch abfahren und wieder zurück nach SZ, naja dann sind wir schon gut und gerne bei 80-90+ km. Das ist ein haufen Holz. 

Naja mal schaun. Wenns nicht mehr geht dann wird halt umgedreht. 

Gruß
christian


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Oktober 2008)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Bei uns steht es noch nicht 100%-ig fest ob wir dieses we zu euch rüber fahren. Ich mußte jetzt über 2 Wochen wegen einer starken Erkältung pausieren (ist immer noch nicht ganz weg) und wenn ich mir die Strecke mal so anschaue, dann habe ich so meine Bedenken, ob ich das schon wieder schaffe. Das sind schon alleine nach Bad Salzdetfurth ca. 35km. Dann noch ein paar Trails bei euch abfahren und wieder zurück nach SZ, naja dann sind wir schon gut und gerne bei 80-90+ km. Das ist ein haufen Holz.
> 
> Naja mal schaun. Wenns nicht mehr geht dann wird halt umgedreht.
> 
> ...



machts doch so, ihr fahrt hier her nach Hi, fahrt ein paar Trails und fahrt mit dem Zug wieder zurück, nehmt ihr einfach nen Wochenendticket und ne Bikekarte


----------



## average.stalker (10. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Kettengünni,
> bist du zufrieden mit deiner *Romisen RC-T5 4-Cree* (oder waren es 3 oder 5?) ? Die baut ja recht lang vor: 23 cm ?
> Reicht dir die Ausleuchtung?
> 
> ...



günther-kette-rechts hat mir ja schon mal angeboten seine Romison unter augenschein zu nehmen.
die powerled black find ich auch interessant. - wie wäre es dann mal mit einem beleuchtungstest-treffen?
am bestern sir eisenarsch auch mit  ?


----------



## average.stalker (10. Oktober 2008)

anderes thema:

Ith? Hills? ist ja fast meine alte heimat - komme aus Rott, bei Nicolai-Lübbrechtsen gleich um die ecke..
aber den wald bei thüste kenn ich leider gar nicht...

schade. klingt ja interessant


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Oktober 2008)

ich drehe morgen mit freunden eine runde am ith  
nächste woche werde ich wieder im dunkeln fahren müssen ,drecks spätschicht   
zum thema nachtfahrt ,diese bilder entstanden 2007.da bin ich zusammen mit anderen gestörten ,am 1 mai den brocken hoch.wir wollten den sonnenaufgang bewundern  das war saukalt !


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Oktober 2008)

...den Ith kenne ich nur vom Wandern, auch ein schönes Eckchen... isch libbe Klippen mit schönen Aussichten!!

Sonntag kann ich auch nicht... weiß nicht warum aber wurde zum Handball vergattert.
13:30 h klingt verdammt vernünftig!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> 13:30 h klingt verdammt vernünftig!


OK, laß uns vernüftig sein: Start 13:30, Evt. Nachbarrevier? Richtung: Kreuz&Quer
LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (10. Oktober 2008)

Vllt. sehen wir uns, werde morgen mittag/nachmittag unterwegs sein und meinen neuen trail ausbauen.

Gibt es vernünftige Trails im Ith?


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Oktober 2008)

Diebstahl bei Emmel !
vor knapp 2 wochen hat emmel 2 bikes an 2 junge männer verkauft.beide waren anfang 20 und einer hatte eine tätowierte wade.sie bezahlten mit einer gestohlenen karte !
es war ein specialized p2 cromo 2009 und ein focus cypress disc 2009.
emmel bittet um mithilfe


----------



## footballkirchne (10. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es Finderlohn?
Ich würd sagen-Scheiß auf Emmel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (10. Oktober 2008)

du bist ja ein ganz netter 


es gibt eine belohnung


----------



## footballkirchne (10. Oktober 2008)

Was denn? Ein Fahrradersatzschlauch? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Oktober 2008)

gähn.....


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2008)

wo soll's denn nun los geh'n? Bosch, forsthaus, Emmel 
(oh Christian, wer mit geklauten  Karten Räder klaut, der kommt von weiter wech')
Lordhelmchen wird langsam peinlich.


----------



## Mudwild (10. Oktober 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Lordhelmchen wird langsam peinlich.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Oktober 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wo soll's denn nun los geh'n? Bosch, forsthaus, Emmel


Hey pfädchenfinder, starten 13:30 ab Söhrer Forsthaus, übern Trail zum Aussichtssturm und weiter übern Escherberg->Osterberg! Wo willste zustoßen mit Deinem Leichtbau-Panzer:?
Wir holen Dich auch von zuhause ab wenn es sein muß, wäre dann zur Kaffeezeit, also ich nehme Schwarzwälderkirsch
LG, bis morgen, G-K-R (nightrider mit Lichtschwert)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Oktober 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Diebstahl bei Emmel !
> vor knapp 2 wochen hat emmel 2 bikes an 2 junge männer verkauft.beide waren anfang 20 und einer hatte eine tätowierte wade.sie bezahlten mit einer gestohlenen karte !
> es war ein specialized p2 cromo 2009 und ein focus cypress disc 2009.
> emmel bittet um mithilfe


So eine Sauerei, da kann man doch heute fast Keinem mehr trauen
Also halt mal die Augen auf im Ith....
....und natürlich viel Spaß, das Wetter wird gut
LG, Günther, jetzt mit Romisen TC5 Lichtschwert


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Oktober 2008)

...die Räder fallen mit einer tätowierten Wade auf wie ein bunter Papagei am Nordpol... Denke aber nicht das die *********** in heimischer Region mit geklauter Karte zahlen und dann so blöde sind hier durch die Gegend zu fahren... sorry Emmel...
Foot-/ Wasserballkirchne... im Falle bekommst Du einen Schmatzer von mir als Belohnung 


.....ich wurde zensiert!!! Ist das die Höhe??!


----------



## average.stalker (10. Oktober 2008)

das ist mit vielen wörtern standard im forum.

z.b. ********, kacke, ****en, ********* und ähnliche  

ich will auch lichtschwert  haben !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2008)

also ~14.15 dann am AT. Falls ihr mit pressluft den aufstieg nehmt, bitte ich höflichst um korrektur der ankunftszeit.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Oktober 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich will auch lichtschwert  haben !!


Schon bestellt? Bin heute abend zur lichttechnischen Abnahme in Badse-Jimi-Home gewesen: auf der Rückfahrt mit dem Lichtschwert den Weg frei gemacht Das macht Laune: vor dem Vorderrad welkt sich das feuchte Laub zu Trockenobst Und der Akku liefert Elektronen im dauernden Überfluß.....Ein ganz tolle low-budget-Lösung imho!
OK, eisenarsch´s Lichtsortiment spielt in einer anderen Liga; DU HATTEST RECHT
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Oktober 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> das ist mit vielen wörtern standard im forum.
> 
> z.b. ********, kacke, ****en, ********* und ähnliche
> 
> ich will auch lichtschwert  haben !!




...pfui, möchte mir nicht einmal vorstellen was Du da geschrieben hast

******* ******* ******* *******


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Oktober 2008)

hehe, geil!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Oktober 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> also ~14.15 dann am AT. Falls ihr mit pressluft den aufstieg nehmt, bitte ich höflichst um korrektur der ankunftszeit.



Günther und Pfädchen, bitte nicht zuviel Pressluft... Habe leichte Anzeichen einer sich anbahnenden Rüsselseuche und werde mit Schal fahren.
Bis nachher


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Günther und Pfädchen, bitte nicht zuviel Pressluft... Habe leichte Anzeichen einer sich anbahnenden Rüsselseuche und werde mit Schal fahren.
> Bis nachher


"Umckaloabo" heißt das Wundermittel, garantiert nicht auf der Dopingliste
Bis später, LG, Lichtschwert-Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...die Räder fallen mit einer tätowierten Wade auf wie ein bunter Papagei am Nordpol... Denke aber nicht das die *********** in heimischer Region mit geklauter Karte zahlen und dann so blöde sind hier durch die Gegend zu fahren... sorry Emmel...
> Foot-/ Wasserballkirchne... im Falle bekommst Du einen Schmatzer von mir als Belohnung
> 
> 
> .....ich wurde zensiert!!! Ist das die Höhe??!




er hat die Räder schon wieder...

die Typen waren tatsächlich so blöde und sind vor seiner Nase rumgekurvt...

wer Christian dann noch von seiner Zeit als Türsteher von diversen Hildesheimer Discos kennt, kann sich denken, was dann kam  

Die Zähne sind aber bei beiden noch vollständig....


----------



## footballkirchne (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehm den Schmatzer ( aber nur mit Zunge)
Ich nehm FSK ab 18
An Pfädchenfinder!
Dein Rad hab ich mir schon gemerkt!
Ich krieg Dich noch im Wald:
Habe immer lange Kabelbinder mit-kommst dann an den Pfahl
und mache schmutzige Spielchen mit Dir
Vielleicht reiße ich Dir auch einen Arm aus
Fahr mal ohne...
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen
Ps: Der Beobachtungsbefehl geht auch an meine Sturmtruppen-Average...


----------



## MasterAss (11. Oktober 2008)

Was genau nehmt ihr zu euch?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Oktober 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Ich nehm den Schmatzer ( aber nur mit Zunge)
> Ich nehm FSK ab 18
> An Pfädchenfinder!
> Dein Rad hab ich mir schon gemerkt!
> ...




...den kriegst Du nicht auf dem Radl... hat mich gestern erst wieder im Walde deklassiert!!
Pfädchen, Masters Frage ist somit durchaus berechtigt! WAS NIMMST DU ZU DIR??!!

Günther, ich hatte gestern zum Handball nur 10 Minuten Verspätung! Den Durchschnitt dafür nochmal gesteigert, trotzdem war irgendwie der Tag der Verspätungen!


----------



## enemy111 (12. Oktober 2008)

hey, hätte mal ne frage : wo fahrt ihr immer ??? was gibts in hildesheimer wäldern so freeride mäßig?? habn neues bike das gerne mal etwas härter gefahren werden möchte. ich nehme an das in den 51 seiten hier das schon irgendwo steht,aber ich habe leider grade keine zeit das alles zu lesen! ich hab gehört, am galgenberg ist was; aber als ich da war habe ich reingar nichts gefunden !! und das in diekholzen kenn ich glaube ich schon ( da war ich gestern und da wollen mein freund und ich das dort alles wieder ausbauen, wenn das DIE strecke ist , die total zu gewachsen ist ! in alfeld soll auch irgendetwas sein, aber ich habe keine ahnung, wo das in alfeld ist ! ich bitte um hilfe.
danke ben


----------



## ChristianS (12. Oktober 2008)

So die Salzgitterraner sind gestern auch wieder heile zuhause angekommen. 
War ein sehr schöner Tag. Sind bei uns um 10.00Uhr gestartet und gegen 13.00Uhr haben wir in Bad S. in der Innenstadt gestanden und erstmal eine Mittagspause an der Grillbude gemacht. Danach ging es dann von der Welfenhöhe hoch zum Tosmar und dann nach Diekholzen. Diekholzen kurz die Wasservorräte aufgetankt und dann ging es auf der gleichen Trail wieder hoch zum Tosmar und dann über teils schöne Trails wieder nach Bad S. . Zurück nach SZ sind wir dann aber per Straße gefahren, da die Kräfte doch langsam nachgelassen haben. 
Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner Tag bei euch. 
Ihr habt da wirklich ein schönes Bikerevier wo wir mit großer Sicherheit jetzt auch öfter zu besuch rüber kommen werden. 
Zuhause angekommen waren es dann 85km und 1400 hm. 

Gruß
Christian aus SZ


----------



## enemy111 (12. Oktober 2008)

vielleciht kann mir jemand auch ne nachricht schreiben wenn das besser ist


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Oktober 2008)

@ jimi am besten wirkt RHT!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5085541&highlight=rht#post5085541


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Oktober 2008)

ChristianS schrieb:


> So die Salzgitterraner sind gestern auch wieder heile zuhause angekomme....
> ....Ihr habt da wirklich ein schönes Bikerevier wo wir mit großer Sicherheit jetzt auch öfter zu besuch rüber kommen werden.
> Zuhause angekommen waren es dann 85km und 1400 hm.
> Gruß
> Christian aus SZ


Schöne Runde die Ihr da gedreht habt
Einige von uns waren am Sa. noch weiter nördlicher am Sonnen-, Lerchen-, Gall- und Osterberg, geführt vom pfädchenfinder (Name ist Programm)!
Sehr hoher Singletrail-Anteil, genial THX pfädchen
Beim nächsten Mal wenn Ihr rübermacht, gebt frühzeitig Bescheid: dann gibt es eine Führung...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Günther, ich hatte gestern zum Handball nur 10 Minuten Verspätung! Den Durchschnitt dafür nochmal gesteigert, trotzdem war irgendwie der Tag der Verspätungen!


Das ist timing Die schwarzen Löcher durch die Du gestern gefahren bist (und dadurch bedingt gibt es halt die  üblichen Zeitverschiebungen, Zeitsprünge und Zeitanormalien) haben Dich nicht gehindert pünktlich an einen ganz anderen Ort zu sein....
Jimi, Du bist und bleibst ein Zeitreisender....
Wann machen wir die nächste Singletrailreise, quasi als RHT
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> vielleciht kann mir jemand auch ne nachricht schreiben wenn das besser ist



Du hast ne PM


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Oktober 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ jimi am besten wirkt RHT!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5085541&highlight=rht#post5085541



ganz ehrich Pfädchen, von sooo einem Scheiß wollte ich eigentlich die Finger lassen!

War eine schöne Tour, tschuldigung das meine grauenvolle Planung (zeittechnisch) den Abbruch der Runde eingeleitet hat.

Komme mit den Zeitanomalien, Zeit-/Raum-Krümmungen, Schwarzen Löchern und meiner Erkältung leicht durcheinander. Aber die Ecke ist echt schön!!


----------



## average.stalker (12. Oktober 2008)

wir wwir waren im harz und sind den traumtrail schlechthin gefahren: den Philosphenweg am eckerstausee... hammer so geil, so technisch... 
der harz ist schon klasse...


----------



## ChristianS (12. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Schöne Runde die Ihr da gedreht habt
> Beim nächsten Mal wenn Ihr rübermacht, gebt frühzeitig Bescheid: dann gibt es eine Führung...
> LG, G-K-R



Da kommen wir bei Gelegenheit gerne drauf zurück. Aber das nächste mal werden wir die Bikes ins Auto schmeissen und schnell rüber fahren.


----------



## average.stalker (12. Oktober 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wir wwir waren im harz und sind den traumtrail schlechthin gefahren: den Philosphenweg am eckerstausee... hammer so geil, so technisch...
> der harz ist schon klasse...



oh gott, ich stottere beim tippen


----------



## MasterAss (12. Oktober 2008)

Oh dann müssen wir mal zusammen los  Aber geht grad nicht, mein Dämpfer ist schrott seit gestern.


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Oktober 2008)

mein tripp am ith war anfangs spitze.grandiose trails ,sehr anspruchsvoll und viele km lang 
manche passagen sind eher was für wanderer.
der ith-turm






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
bei hammerslust verging mir dann endgültig die lust 





[/URL][/IMG]
ein blöder knüppel knallte mir 3 speichen raus ,ab da nur noch schieben  geschätzte 8km !!!
ich war fix und foxi 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Oh dann müssen wir mal zusammen los  Aber geht grad nicht, mein Dämpfer ist schrott seit gestern.



was hast du denn wieder angestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (12. Oktober 2008)

vorn paar tagen war das thema WALDQUELLE : dazu kann ich sagen : waldquelle ist im moment kaum befahrbar, viel matsch, ein riesiger baum hat nen table platt gemacht und blockiert jez leider den ganzen weg. ich wohne in der nähe von der wq., deswegen bin ich auch fast jeden tag da! wenns bei der waldquelle wieder besser aussieht, melde ich mich nochma.
2. wie is das eigentlich mit diekholzen. ich war vorn paar tagen dort und ein paar freunde und ich wollen da sone strecke wieder aufbauen ( ist leider alles zugewachsen ) kicker sind vermodert ... etc.. hätte irgendjemand was dagegen und is das gebiet dort überhaupt offiziell ?? => da wo die selbstgebaute bank steht ! genauere infos auf anfrage !


----------



## average.stalker (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Oh dann müssen wir mal zusammen los  Aber geht grad nicht, mein Dämpfer ist schrott seit gestern.



Oh nicht gut. 

Aber der Trail. So ein hammer!


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> 2. wie is das eigentlich mit diekholzen. ich war vorn paar tagen dort und ein paar freunde und ich wollen da sone strecke wieder aufbauen ( ist leider alles zugewachsen ) kicker sind vermodert ... etc.. hätte irgendjemand was dagegen und is das gebiet dort überhaupt offiziell ?? => da wo die selbstgebaute bank steht ! genauere infos auf anfrage !



Also du meinst bestimmt die Schneise hinter dem Fußballplatz.
Als ich in der Ausbildung bei Bosch war bin ich da immer gefahren, mein Meister im 4ten Lehrjahr hat dort die Strecke gebaut, wir waren so ne Truppe von bis zu 10 Leuten.
Also die Shores auf keinen fall befahren, die sind shcon älter als 4 Jahre *Einsturzgefahr*
der Förster hat uns immer geduldet, so lange wir nicht im Wald bauten oder Wanderer störten.
das Gelände selbst gehört der EON.
Seit ich mir da an nem gab den 8.Brustwirbel gebrochen hatte, ist da kaum noch wer gefahren.
Wäre cool wenn ihr wieder bauen wollt, wäre bereit zu helfen.


----------



## enemy111 (13. Oktober 2008)

wär nett von dir .. ja ich hab schon gesehen das da alles morsch ist !... ein kicker ist schon zur hälfte von und abgerissen( da war son baumstamm ) .. und der was fast erde.. wir haben wrichtig lust da was zu bewegen in dem gebiet  ! wir sind bisher min. 3 ! ... wenn du nochn paar zusammen kriegst gets schneller !
bretter sind zuhause vorhanden. und die eltern von einem würden auch zur not umsonst bretter besorgen ( bolen .. etc.  )
meld dich mal ben
lg ben
ps : bei den stromleitungen da meine ich  wunderschöne aussicht


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wär nett von dir .. ja ich hab schon gesehen das da alles morsch ist !... ein kicker ist schon zur hälfte von und abgerissen( da war son baumstamm ) .. und der was fast erde.. wir haben wrichtig lust da was zu bewegen in dem gebiet  ! wir sind bisher min. 3 ! ... wenn du nochn paar zusammen kriegst gets schneller !
> bretter sind zuhause vorhanden. und die eltern von einem würden auch zur not umsonst bretter besorgen ( bolen .. etc.  )
> meld dich mal ben
> lg ben
> ps : bei den stromleitungen da meine ich  wunderschöne aussicht



Jo das Gelände ist so echt super.
als ich das erste mal da war so 2001, war überall geschreddertes Holz, seit dem ist es sehr zugewachsen.
einige sprünge sind auch schon gut 6 Jahre alt.
Oben vom weg hatten wir mal nen netten shore drop in die Schräge.
wichtig sind lange nägel, so 100mm oder mehr, für die bretter auf dem shore reichen 60-80mm.

greez
Ben


----------



## enemy111 (13. Oktober 2008)

tja .. so wie es aussieht wird bald in diekholzen wieder ordentlich was gebaut werden, wenn der förster oder eon uns das nicht vermiesen. wär lust am schaufeln hat, büsche wegschneiden, usw. bitte melden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich ich ich ich


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Oktober 2008)

Hey Eisenarsch, 
am Ith-Turm ist aber das radeln per Verbotsschild.... verboten!!!


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Oktober 2008)

ich habe ja auch einen großen teil geschoben 


schilder ignoriere ich grundsätzlich


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Oktober 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> der ith-turm


Schöne Tour & Sch.... Defekt am Ith-Turm! Vielleicht lag es daran dass es der falsche Turm war
Ich kenne den hier:




und (neueres Foto):




eisenarsch, wo warst Du

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Oktober 2008)

da habe ich die türme verwechselt  wir waren auch an dem lönsturm ,da hat es am meisten spaß gemacht


----------



## enemy111 (13. Oktober 2008)

schöne bilder  hat noch wer lust in diekholzen mit zu bauen ??? 
wir müssten mal einen termin vereinbaren!  wie sieht es am freitag aus?


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> schöne bilder  hat noch wer lust in diekholzen mit zu bauen ???
> wir müssten mal einen termin vereinbaren!  wie sieht es am freitag aus?



könnte klappen, käme dann mit dem Roller, mir ist eben der Keilriemen gerissen, jetzt will mein Auto nicht mehr


----------



## enemy111 (13. Oktober 2008)

bus ??? => 2513  oder ?? müsste auch noch gehen ! was bringt dir ein roller? .. wenn wir dann was gebaut haben, mit dem roller springen ? viel spaß


----------



## MasterAss (13. Oktober 2008)

Busfahren? Um Gottes-Willen!

Also ich komm dann auch, aber zu Fuß von Petze. Klappspaten habe ich dabei.

Am Wochende kein Problem, unter der Woche könnt ich nur Donnerstag-Nachmittag.


----------



## MasterAss (13. Oktober 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was hast du denn wieder angestellt



nix, machte plötlich komische Geräusche beim Ausfedern und TST zeigt keine Wirkung mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (13. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> nix, machte plötlich komische Geräusche beim Ausfedern und TST zeigt keine Wirkung mehr.



kagge...

ich hatte die lyrik jetzt enfach mal zum service geschickt. hat 90 euro gekostet.. ist schon okay..
allerdings ist das spiel immer noch nicht ganz weg.
die muss ich nochmal hinschicken...


----------



## enemy111 (13. Oktober 2008)

@masterAss, @ florider ben :
könntet ihr auch samstag?? oder @ florider : hättest du donnerstag nachmittag zeit ?? 
habn kleines problem mit freitag, deswegen frage ich. sollte es mit uns allen ( was ich am besten finden würde,wenn alle dabei wären) , nur am freitag klappen, so muss ichn wichtigen artzttermin ( orthpäde => KNIE  absagen.. aber das wär denk ich mal nich das monster problem !
also nochmal zusammenfassend : geht es auch samstag ? wenn nicht, florider kannst du donnerstag nachmittag?
liebe grüße ben


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @masterAss, @ florider ben :
> könntet ihr auch samstag?? oder @ florider : hättest du donnerstag nachmittag zeit ??
> habn kleines problem mit freitag, deswegen frage ich. sollte es mit uns allen ( was ich am besten finden würde,wenn alle dabei wären) , nur am freitag klappen, so muss ichn wichtigen artzttermin ( orthpäde => KNIE  absagen.. aber das wär denk ich mal nich das monster problem !
> also nochmal zusammenfassend : geht es auch samstag ? wenn nicht, florider kannst du donnerstag nachmittag?
> liebe grüße ben



donnerstag könnte klappen, samstag weiß ich noch net


----------



## enemy111 (13. Oktober 2008)

@ masterAss : ab wann hast du nun a, donnerstag zeit und du ben ? 
könnten ja uns um 3 in diekholzen treffen ! am supermarkt ! oder so  
wenn das zu früh ist sagts einfach


----------



## MasterAss (13. Oktober 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> kagge...
> 
> ich hatte die lyrik jetzt enfach mal zum service geschickt. hat 90 euro gekostet.. ist schon okay..
> allerdings ist das spiel immer noch nicht ganz weg.
> die muss ich nochmal hinschicken...



Wo hattest du sie denn hingeschickt? Hattest aber explizit erwähnt, dass sie Spiel hat? 

Ich geb dir einfach mal was zu Essen und zu Trinken beim nächsten Mal aus.
Oder wenn du mal wieder ein Problem mit dem Auto hast oder ein Ersatzteil bzw. Zubehör brauchst, einfach melden. Ich besorg alles


----------



## enemy111 (13. Oktober 2008)

also um 15:00? am donnerstag?


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2008)

15Uhr ist ok. fahre dann gleich durch zur strecke, komme dann erstmal mit Roller.

@masterass: kann dann ja die matschige mary mitbringen


----------



## enemy111 (14. Oktober 2008)

masterAss, weißt du wo die strecke in diekholzen ist?


----------



## MasterAss (14. Oktober 2008)

also 15h schaff ich net. ich habe mit 14h Vorlesung. d.h. ich könnte so gegen 15.30h da sein.

ich kenn die strecke und find euch dann.

@frorider: die matschige sau kannste mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> also 15h schaff ich net. ich habe mit 14h Vorlesung. d.h. ich könnte so gegen 15.30h da sein.
> 
> ich kenn die strecke und find euch dann.
> 
> @frorider: die matschige sau kannste mitbringen



Ok werd ich machen, bringe noch nen Klappspaten mit.


----------



## enemy111 (14. Oktober 2008)

übrigens : das mit dem bus ist nich das so große problem, bin heute mit bike + ich + anderes bike + freund mit dem bus gefahren  haben zwar alle bisschen dumm geguckt aber das ist ja eigentlich auch normal. wir haben heute ungefähr schon .. so .. 400 meter strecke in schuss gebracht ( sprich gras wegmachen,dornen, etc.) und einen kicker gebaut ( ung. 40-60 cm hoch, bin ung. 3 m gesprungen) da geht allerdings noch viel mehr! also : das gebiet dort hat potenzial
nehmt ihr eure mtbs mit?


----------



## MasterAss (14. Oktober 2008)

Meins ist zerlegt, somit keine Chance. Erst in ca. 4 Wochen wieder einsatzbereit wenn mein Dämpfer von Cosmic zurück ist.


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2008)

Donnerstag komme ich wohl auch ohne zum bauen.
Aber man müsste mal nen andere Linien Wahl machen als die alte.
außen von unten an der linken Seite gesehen, hatten wir so 3 größere Kicker mit nciht zu steilem Absprung, da ist man gut 7-10m geflogen.

stellt mal fotos rein wie es im mom aussieht


----------



## enemy111 (14. Oktober 2008)

sry, meine cam ist schrott, ist auffem handy,wofür ích leider kein kabel zum rechner habe , cardreader nich vorhanden  
=> also : der kicker ist sehr steil( das kann man natürlich ändern ) , ung. 1m lang, 60 cm hoch also kannst du / ihr ja vorstellen wie steil der (noch ) ist


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> sry, meine cam ist schrott, ist auffem handy,wofür ích leider kein kabel zum rechner habe , cardreader nich vorhanden
> => also : der kicker ist sehr steil( das kann man natürlich ändern ) , ung. 1m lang, 60 cm hoch also kannst du / ihr ja vorstellen wie steil der (noch ) ist



Wenn die Absprünge nicht so werden wie an der WQ, dann wirds schon gut, Absprung sollte mindestens eine Radlänge sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (15. Oktober 2008)

2 freunde von mir sind nich in deutschland leider grade :; und einer weiß noch nich ob er kann, da er sich eine prellung der knieschiebe zugezigen hat  .. beim wheelie  

joa.. hat irgendjemacnd ne idee, wo wir die erde herkriegen??? und an der strecke ist so ein erdhaufen => spreich wir bräuchten eine schubkarre ! wir haben jez schon ein 2 meter langes loch dort  und die erde ist staub trocken teilweise  
müssten dann uns mal was einfallen lassen


----------



## MasterAss (15. Oktober 2008)

Oh das ist nicht gut mit dem Loch. Die Natur darf auf keinen Fall stark leiden, dass geht nur nach hinten los Leute!


----------



## average.stalker (15. Oktober 2008)

ich komm auf fich zurück 

Was geht mit der wotan??


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Oh das ist nicht gut mit dem Loch. Die Natur darf auf keinen Fall stark leiden, dass geht nur nach hinten los Leute!



das geht schon, wurde so ja früher da auch gebaut, aber halt so gemacht das es nicht auffällt und dann wieder mit Holz oder Lauf aufgefüllt.

Wenn jemand Fotos sehen will wie es da vor ein paar Jahren aussah dann mal schreiben.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Fotos sehen will wie es da vor ein paar Jahren aussah dann mal schreiben.


Sie haben Post


----------



## enemy111 (15. Oktober 2008)

ich will welche sehen..
so freund und ich haben uns heute bis zu dem drop vorgekämpft.. 1-2 meter hohe brennesseln, dornen.. und alles wegschnitten , zum größten teil ! drop ist vollkommen vermodert.. hab einmal mit meiner faust draufgehauen durch !! 
muss auf jeden fall neu gemacht werden !!! seit ihr da damals gesprungen ?? da oben an der straße ? das sind locker 4 meter ( also hoch ) !!! der eine kicker wurde heute bisschen flacher gemacht und höher, das loch ist an der tiefsten stelle 30 cm tief , keine sorge, lässt sich ganz leicht auffüllen mit holt, blättern usw. 
nich vergessen : morgen 15 uhr.. masterAss du kommst ja ne halbe stunde später oder so , wissen wir ja bescheid 

hat denn sonst gar keiner mehr lust in diekholzen was zu bauen ??  desto mehr leute wir haben , desto schneller wird es fertig !!

ma gucken , wann und ob und vorallem wie ich die bretter in den wald bringe.. hab ja mit fast 15 noch kein auto,also muss ich mir was einfallen lassen ! 
wer noch lust hat, unbedingt melden !!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst den Drop hier ne?








@Günther: da doch mehrer die Bilder sehen wollten habe ich sie in mein Benutzeralbum hochgeladen, morgen kommen noch nen paar


----------



## enemy111 (15. Oktober 2008)

ach du *******ee !! ich hab das fast nich wieder erkannt ! es ist ALLES, wirklich alles zugewachsen außen rum .. wir haben grade mal nen kleinen trampelpfand frei bekommen 
xD.. so wie das da aussieht wirds wohl nie wieder 
egal , wir schaffen das schon, aber wir bauen den wieder auf oder ? irgendwie sieht der auf den bilder voll klein aus !! im ernst ! in echt is der doppelt so hoch!! 
wie komisch


----------



## enemy111 (15. Oktober 2008)

ohhhh mein gottt !!!  ich glaubs nich !! das war alles mal dort??? das ist alles weg !!! alle northscores sachen sind einfach weg !!! es ist wirklich alles weg !! mein gott ... ich kann es grad nich fassen ! dort wo vor ein paar jahren so viel war, ist jetzt gar nichts mehr !! ach ja , und das härteste , von der oberen straße bis zur unteren ( bei den sportplätzen ) ist alles , ganz im ernst alles zugewachsen ! ich könnte heulen ! das dauert so lange das wegzumachen !!!  alles an den strommasten sit zugewachsen !!!!! aleeeeeeeeeeeees !


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2008)

Ab und an hatten die dort mal das Gestrüpp weg gemacht.
Der obere Drop sah öfters anders aus, da die dort oben immer das Holz zwischenlagern, da mussteste erst auf die Holzbalken dann auf dem Drop.
die höhe könnte jetzt höher wirken, da das Stück ja sehr ausgefahren war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (16. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ohhhh mein gottt !!!  ich glaubs nich !! das war alles mal dort??? das ist alles weg !!! alle northscores sachen sind einfach weg !!! es ist wirklich alles weg !! mein gott ... ich kann es grad nich fassen ! dort wo vor ein paar jahren so viel war, ist jetzt gar nichts mehr !! ach ja , und das härteste , von der oberen straße bis zur unteren ( bei den sportplätzen ) ist alles , ganz im ernst alles zugewachsen ! ich könnte heulen ! das dauert so lange das wegzumachen !!!  alles an den strommasten sit zugewachsen !!!!! aleeeeeeeeeeeees !



Hey, easy. Das Leben geht weiter. Denk daran lieber ein bischen mit Qualität, als viel Schei$$e.

Es gibt auch noch ziemlich geile Naturtrails im Wald


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hey, easy. Das Leben geht weiter. Denk daran lieber ein bischen mit Qualität, als viel Schei$$e.
> 
> Es gibt auch noch ziemlich geile Naturtrails im Wald



So ist es, wir hatten die früher Nummeriert, waren glaube insgesamt 6 Stück
Die 0 war die Strecke unter dem Strommasten, die 1 der Kamm von der Tosmarhütte nach Diekholzen, die 2 ging vom in der nähe der Tosmarhütte direkt zum Söhrer Forsthaus runter, die 4 war nen kurzer trail kurz nach dem Griesbergturm Richtung Batze dann nach ca 200m links runter, die 5 war nen Verbindungsweg, die 6 weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Du meinst den Drop hier ne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 boa... das ist aber lange her... war das schon 2000/2001

@Günther....Dich hat wohl beim springen auf dem R9 der Größenwahn gepackt


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> boa... das ist aber lange her... war das schon 2000/2001
> 
> @Günther....Dich hat wohl beim springen auf dem R9 der Größenwahn gepackt



Ne so noch net, die Fotos sind von 2004


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> @Günther....Dich hat wohl beim springen auf dem R9 der Größenwahn gepackt


Jaaaaa, ich will
Jaaaaa, ich will springen, ich brauch den Adrenalin, ich brauch min. 200mm Federweg weil ich fliegen will
Der Nachtflug auf dem R9 war das Schlüsselerlebniss: ich will fliegen...auch Tiefflüge wie am Samstag am Osterberg machen Laune...ich will fliegen...
...Jimi, fliegst Du mit?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## enemy111 (16. Oktober 2008)

wir könnten uns nacher bei der bank treffen, ich glaube da findet man sich am einfachsten ! 
hat irgendwer der noch kommt irgendetetwas womit man das ganze gestrüpp weg machen kann?? ich bringe etwas dafür mit, sone heckenschrere, aber keine elektrische.
wer hat denn damals das alles weggemacht??? ihr oder eon oder die stadt´?


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, ich will
> Jaaaaa, ich will springen, ich brauch den Adrenalin, ich brauch min. 200mm Federweg weil ich fliegen will
> Der Nachtflug auf dem R9 war das Schlüsselerlebniss: ich will fliegen...auch Tiefflüge wie am Samstag am Osterberg machen Laune...ich will fliegen...
> ...Jimi, fliegst Du mit?
> LG, G-K-R



Da hätte ich nen Tipp für dich.
Protektoren ausleihen und nach Braunlage fahren. Dort zur Skisprung schanze mit dem Lift hochfahren.
und dann die Schanze runter mit 90km/h und so bis zu 30m fliegen


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wir könnten uns nacher bei der bank treffen, ich glaube da findet man sich am einfachsten !
> hat irgendwer der noch kommt irgendetetwas womit man das ganze gestrüpp weg machen kann?? ich bringe etwas dafür mit, sone heckenschrere, aber keine elektrische.
> wer hat denn damals das alles weggemacht??? ihr oder eon oder die stadt´?



Wo es angefangen hat war es der Forst, das ganze Gelände war nur Holzschredder, bei den anderen malen KA wer das war. Da wo es zugewachsen war und wir fahren wollen hatten wir ne große Sense dabei.
Die war aber dann auf einmal verschollen. Es gab auch mal nen unterstand mit Kunststoff welldach, wurde aber eingerissen.


----------



## enemy111 (16. Oktober 2008)

was war auf einmal verscholllen die bank???? DIE STEHT DA NOCH !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> was war auf einmal verscholllen die bank???? DIE STEHT DA NOCH !!



Ne die Sense, hat keiner mehr wieder gefunden, vielleicht liegt sie noch irgendwo


----------



## enemy111 (16. Oktober 2008)

okay also ich muss jez nochn bisschen was machen im garten... komme nacher doch mit nen freund und bikeS. ben, du nimmst ja den spaten mit ne , ich glaube was zum wegscheiden ist erstmal sinnvoller...... masterAss, kannst du vielleicht auch noch was mitbringen?? wär cool..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Oktober 2008)

@ tiefflieger gkr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, heute ab 16.00 ? du bist doch auch zeitsouverän. für den "jensweissfloggedächnissprung"  kenn ich hier eine schöne naturschanze.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, ich will
> Jaaaaa, ich will springen, ich brauch den Adrenalin, ich brauch min. 200mm Federweg weil ich fliegen will
> Der Nachtflug auf dem R9 war das Schlüsselerlebniss: ich will fliegen...auch Tiefflüge wie am Samstag am Osterberg machen Laune...ich will fliegen...
> ...Jimi, fliegst Du mit?
> LG, G-K-R




....nicht wenn ich dann auch wie Tarzan schreien muss
Die Osterbergrunde sollten wir nochmal wiederholen ...ohne fliegen!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Oktober 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ tiefflieger gkr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wird eng, habe gerade neue Termine rein bekommen, von wegen Zeitsouverän
Bin später evt. beim Buden-Bauen an der HS-Schneise Diekholzen; vielleicht magst Du ja rüber kommen und mir was vorfliegen
@Jimi: Machen wir!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Oktober 2008)

ah, Kunde droht mit Auftrag, dabei verdadele ich auch immer meine Zeit. 
oha, jetzt schüttet es, dass übt die Trailtechnik. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Budenbauen? Die ganzjahres Pflege von diversen Pfädchen reicht schon aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich fahre, ne halbe stunde mit dem roller durch den heftigen regen hier ist schon blöde, da ist man schon ganz durch bevor man überhaupt was getan hat


----------



## enemy111 (16. Oktober 2008)

also es hat grade in hildesheim aufgehört zu regnen , also fahr ich in ein paar minuten los ! bin um 15:20 ung. da .. dauert n bisschen mit 18 kilo unt6erm arsch die berge goch und runter zu fahren aber ich komme 
bis gleich


----------



## MasterAss (16. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, Guys. Der Regen ist dann doch ein bisl heftig. Lasst uns das lieber auf´s Wochenende verschieben. Da sieht das Wetter besser aus...

Schade wg. dem Reifen, aber das bekommen wir schon hin @ Frorider.


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Sorry, Guys. Der Regen ist dann doch ein bisl heftig. Lasst uns das lieber auf´s Wochenende verschieben. Da sieht das Wetter besser aus...
> 
> Schade wg. dem Reifen, aber das bekommen wir schon hin @ Frorider.



jo bekommen das schon hin.
Komme gerade aus Diekholzen, hinfahrt war sehr feucht.
Die strecke ist ganz schön zugewachsen.
Haben Günther dann noch die Strecke gezeigt.


----------



## enemy111 (16. Oktober 2008)

morgen bin ich bestimmt krank 
auffem rückweg hats auch noch geregnet 
zu hause konnte ich meine socken auswringen ^^

@ ben ; vergiss nich, die motorsense zur organisieren!!!  sonst haben wir keine chance  gegen das unkraut 
der der zum schluss noch gekommen ist, von dem sein vater hat so ne riesen hecken schere,... der hat nächste woche urlaub... da wird ordentlich unkraut GEFÄLLT


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> morgen bin ich bestimmt krank
> auffem rückweg hats auch noch geregnet
> zu hause konnte ich meine socken auswringen ^^


 ...nur die Harten kommen in den Garten...
Kompliment, schönes Gelände & schöner Urwald, da habt Ihr Euch ja was vorgenommen, viel Erfolg dabei, vielleicht helfen noch viele andere mit


Frorider Ben schrieb:


> jo bekommen das schon hin.
> Komme gerade aus Diekholzen, hinfahrt war sehr feucht.
> Die strecke ist ganz schön zugewachsen.
> Haben Günther dann noch die Strecke gezeigt.


Jo, schöner Urwald, das Gelände ist aber auch genial für solche Mega-Projekte Danke für die Führung


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> oha, jetzt schüttet es, dass übt die Trailtechnik.


Richtig, bin beim Abstecher zur Downhillstrecke Diekholzen direkt in eine Schlechtwetterfront gefahren: Das war sehr lustig & sehr rutschig
Soll ja die Trailtechnik schulen hab ich mal gelesen

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Oktober 2008)

nach dem wetterradar hab' ich mich entschlossen, morgen die "stress muss raus runde" zu fahren, die wetterprofis haben im rechner sonne gesehen.
hart und garten kommt noch es ist ja noch sommerzeit.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Oktober 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nach dem wetterradar hab' ich mich entschlossen, morgen die "stress muss raus runde" zu fahren, die wetterprofis haben im rechner sonne gesehen.
> hart und garten kommt noch es ist ja noch sommerzeit.



Für mich ist heute "Radputztag"

...die Kette muß blinken...


gem. einem Filmzitat aus dem legänderen Italowestern "mein Name ist Nobody": "Du blinkst und glitzerst wie eine Bordell-Tür!"


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> "Du blinkst und glitzerst wie eine Bordell-Tür!"


Hallo, Bordelltür, so was gibt es doch gar nicht in Eurem heimeligen Bergstätdchen



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Für mich ist heute "Radputztag"
> ...die Kette muß blinken...


Bei mir blinkt zur Zeit im Cockpit nur die rote Matsch&Schlamm-am-Rahmen-und-Kette-Warnlampe!
PS: Hast Du eine Motorsense?
Am WE geht wahrscheinlich garnichts:Feier hier, Feier da..
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch ein paar Fotos von Diekholzen hochgeladen bei mir im Album

Step Up




Drop auf der speedline




Shore




Mehr hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:
			
		

> Am WE geht wahrscheinlich garnichts:Feier hier, Feier da..


 dto.

deshalb: um 15.00 fällt der hammer, dann geht's ab.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo, Bordelltür, so was gibt es doch gar nicht in Eurem heimeligen Bergstätdchen
> 
> 
> Bei mir blinkt zur Zeit im Cockpit nur die rote Matsch&Schlamm-am-Rahmen-und-Kette-Warnlampe!
> ...




...nein soooo etwas gibt es hier nicht ...ist ja auch nur ein Zitat aus einem alten aber genialen Streifen gewesen.

Wozu brauchst Du eine Motorsense??? Für Schneise in Diekholzen brauchst Du Agent Orange.
Zum radeln werde ich den Samstag und Sonntag einplanen.


----------



## enemy111 (17. Oktober 2008)

@ florider ben : haste mal was neues von der motorsense gehört ??ß hab mal nachgeguckt was son ding kostet !! oha !  100 - 350 euro  voll teuer...


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein Schwiegervater gibt die nicht her, aber nen bekannter der hier auch biked, hat 2 Stück.


----------



## enemy111 (18. Oktober 2008)

und gibt der vieelleicht eine ab ?? oder würde helfen kommen ??


----------



## average.stalker (18. Oktober 2008)

in der hildesheimer Zeitung ist heute wieder ein Bericht über bike Park  Ambitionen in Bad salzdetfurth


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Oktober 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> in der hildesheimer Zeitung ist heute wieder ein Bericht über bike Park  Ambitionen in Bad salzdetfurth



Jepp, habs gerade vor mir liegen.
der Rothaarige ist auch nen User von hier

Zwei Sachen stimmen nicht so ganz im Bericht.
Der Drop auf dem Foto ist ca 80cm hoch und Geld verdienst man beim Rennen fahren auch nicht, außer man fährt Worldcup.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jepp, habs gerade vor mir liegen.
> der Rothaarige ist auch nen User von hier


Hey, Du kennst Timon F.? Wäre toll wenn das mit dem Bikepark klappt!
Badse kriegt das hin, im Gegensatz zu Hi
LG, G-K-R


----------



## enemy111 (18. Oktober 2008)

und diekholzen schafft es auch 
im ernst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hey, Du kennst Timon F.? Wäre toll wenn das mit dem Bikepark klappt!
> Badse kriegt das hin, im Gegensatz zu Hi
> LG, G-K-R



Jepp
Hatte ihn und auch die anderen Kumpels von Timon beim Rennen in badze getroffen
Er hieß Bikelio jetzt heißt er ReD_BeaR.
Das einzigste was schade ist, dass das Gelände nicht viel bergab geht.


----------



## OrangeSpy (18. Oktober 2008)

also ich hoffe auch das das in badse was wird ;-)
@günther hildesheim krieg leider nichts hin was in irgend einer art und weise spaß macht! alles was etwas in richtung spaß ging wurde ja von unseren tollen stadtvätern gleich verboten oder die auflagen so erhöht das nichts mehr ging!
Und ja ich mag Hildesheim ;-) nur die Stadtväter nicht!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst Du eine Motorsense??? Für Schneise in Diekholzen brauchst Du Agent Orange.


Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, sprich, viele Motorsensen sind des Urwalds Tod


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Zum radeln werde ich den Samstag und Sonntag einplanen.


Konnte heute mittag doch noch eine schnelle matsch-freie Runde drehen, aber kein Jimi weit und breit
PS: Wird Zeit das die Erntemaschinen den Wald verlassen: der Trail vom Tosmar Richtung Röderhof runter sieht jetzt  Sch.....e aus
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MasterAss (18. Oktober 2008)

In der Zeitung steht, dass dort bereits das Gelände genutzt wird und dort Rampen stehen. Weiß jemand mehr? Welches Gelände meinen die konkret?


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> In der Zeitung steht, dass dort bereits das Gelände genutzt wird und dort Rampen stehen. Weiß jemand mehr? Welches Gelände meinen die konkret?



Ich war vor einigen Wochen da. Du kämst ja von Bodenburg, also die Umgehungsstraße L490 in Badze fahren, dann kommt erste t Kreuzung wo es links zum TechCenter geht, danach kommt ne Kreuzung, wo es rechts nach Badze rein geht *Catsan* und links zum Neubaugebiet Ortberg *Schachtstrasse. da links abbiegen und sofort vor dem Tennisplatz wieder links.
vor dem Tennisplatz geht nen kleiner weg rein, den kannste reingehen, dahinter ist das Gelände.

Zum Biken lohnt es noch net, die Sprünge sind eher für BMX größe.
Viel Spaß beim suchen

hier noch ne KArte, links der L490 und unterhalb der Schachtsrasse
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Bad+Salzdetfurth,+Schachtstrasse+&sll=52.060407,9.997537&sspn=0.009631,0.019312&ie=UTF8&ll=52.057979,10.000691&spn=0.004816,0.009656&z=17


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, sprich, viele Motorsensen sind des Urwalds Tod
> 
> Konnte heute mittag doch noch eine schnelle matsch-freie Runde drehen, aber kein Jimi weit und breit
> PS: Wird Zeit das die Erntemaschinen den Wald verlassen: der Trail vom Tosmar Richtung Röderhof runter sieht jetzt  Sch.....e aus
> LG, G-K-R



Das Holzfällen geht jetzt erst wieder los. Habe mich auch geärgert, der Trail ist ersteinmal versaut.
Erschreckend wie brachial die Kollegen der Forstwirtschaft mit dem Wald umgehen... unterhalb des R9, in der Wolfsschlucht sieht der Wald aus wie ein Schlachtfeld. Hat mit "Lebensraum Wald" nichts mehr im Sinn.
:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz: ....tschuldigung.
Günther wie hast Du das mit dem matschfrei hinbekommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Günther wie hast Du das mit dem matschfrei hinbekommen??


Hallo Jimi, bin halt schön auf den Wegen geblieben, no trails
Mußte trotzdem aufpassen: nasses Laub überall, sehr rutschig...
LG, schönes WE, Günther-K-R


----------



## 2RaFa (19. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ... bin halt schön auf den Wegen geblieben, no trails
> Mußte trotzdem aufpassen: nasses Laub überall, sehr rutschig...



Moin Kettne-Günni
ich war gestern 50 km ähnlich unterwegs im KFL-Land!
heute spür ich als relativ Untrainierter die Nachwehen!
Es macht aber riesig Spaß bei einem so tollen Herbstwetter!

schönes WE
Heiner


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Oktober 2008)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Moin Kettne-Günni
> ich war gestern 50 km ähnlich unterwegs im KFL-Land!


Schöne Runde


2RaFa schrieb:


> heute spür ich als relativ Untrainierter die Nachwehen!


Schmerzen hat man wenn die Schwäche den Körper verläßt...


2RaFa schrieb:


> Es macht aber riesig Spaß bei einem so tollen Herbstwetter!
> 
> schönes WE
> Heiner


dto.
LG, Ketten-Günni


----------



## ChristopherB (19. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend Hildesheimer,

habe soeben mein MTB endmontiert. Bin sehr zufrieden bislang, eine mini Testfahrt im Dorf fühlte sich juut an 

Ich hoffe in den nächsten Wochen gelingt es mir mal, an einer eurer Ausfahrten teilzunehmen, ich würde mich freuen. Meine Erste unternehme ich morgen früh 

Gruß, Christopher


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> und diekholzen schafft es auch
> im ernst !




...in jedem Falle habt Ihr mit 2 Motorsensen (!!!) eine schöne frische Schneise unter den Masten frei gemacht...
Mal im Ernst, an den Seiten sind wirklich schöne Bauwerke zu bewundern, ob alt oder neu ist egal.... aber achtet auf Müll (Verpackungen von irgendwelchen Riegeln uä) zwischen den Bauwerken... auch wenn es möglicherweise nicht von Euch war. Manche Leute suchen gerade zu nach Vorwänden Ärsche halt


----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2008)

na klaaa achten wir da drauf  
sonst kommt gleich der gute alte förster und macht stress


----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2008)

ich fahr heute vielleicht innen racepark  ( harz ) noch wer da??also im harz


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Oktober 2008)

mir sind heute 2 pakete 100ér nägel in den schoss gefallen  könnt ihr doch sicher brauchen


----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Mail @ Eisenarsch.

Hab meinen Rahmen demontiert zwecks Lackieren, mein Dämpfer ist ja eh !!4 Wochen!! zur Reparatur. 

Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass von 8 Lagern des Hinterbaues, 2 komplett fest und 4 ziemlich rau waren und das nach 7 Monaten!!! Ich möchte nicht wissen wie es bei dir aussieht @ Eisenarsch.

Also wenn du mal nen Lagerservice machen willst @ Eisenarsch, ich bin jetzt Experte. Habe mir übrigens hochwertigere Lager von SKF bestellt. (2x 609-2RSH, 6x 608-2RSH)


----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das Holzfällen geht jetzt erst wieder los. Habe mich auch geärgert, der Trail ist ersteinmal versaut.
> Erschreckend wie brachial die Kollegen der Forstwirtschaft mit dem Wald umgehen... unterhalb des R9, in der Wolfsschlucht sieht der Wald aus wie ein Schlachtfeld. Hat mit "Lebensraum Wald" nichts mehr im Sinn.
> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz: ....tschuldigung.
> Günther wie hast Du das mit dem matschfrei hinbekommen??



Ich überlege manchesmal ob ich nicht der HAZ mal Foto´s zukommen lasse. Was da wieder abgeht im Wald ist unter aller Kanone!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (20. Oktober 2008)

meine lager machen keinen ärger ,noch nicht 
meine lütte hat ihr bike zum pulverbeschichten gebracht.beule auffüllen usw ca 140euro.


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich überlege manchesmal ob ich nicht der HAZ mal Foto´s zukommen lasse. Was da wieder abgeht im Wald ist unter aller Kanone!



das ist eine gute idee ,auch wenn das nix ändern wird


----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> meine lager machen keinen ärger ,noch nicht
> meine lütte hat ihr bike zum pulverbeschichten gebracht.beule auffüllen usw ca 140euro.



Biste mit der Arbeit zufrieden?
Wenn ja, dann werde ich es nämlich dahin bringen...


----------



## footballkirchne (20. Oktober 2008)

Bin gestern im Ith gefahren, mir sind zwar nicht die Speichen gebrochen, dafür mein Schaltauge



Die Tour war allerdings echt gut, anspruchsvoll, auf 30km hatten wir schon 740 hm auf dem Tacho. Naja, bis das Schaltauge
brach...
Kette gekürzt und zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Wurde dann zum begehrten Zielobjekt der Touren-Alltagsfahrer.
Jimmi, die Tracks habe ich aufgezeichnet.


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Biste mit der Arbeit zufrieden?
> Wenn ja, dann werde ich es nämlich dahin bringen...



das bike ist noch nicht fertig ,natürlich folgen dann auch bilder  

@footdingens ,der ith ist verflucht


----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2008)

ein hoch auf den förster in diekholzen ! mein freund und ich fahren da heute sdo hin und auf einmal.......... das ganze gebüsch is umgemäht !!
im ernst ! alles is weg !!!!!! 
erster drop ist in bau ! schon 1m hoch, komplett aus erde... bisschen holz..
morgen soller zu ende gebaut werden und ne steilkurve..
und ma schauen was wir noch so schaffen !!!!
jez kann es los gehen !


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt im ernst? haben sie doch mal gemäht.
wie siehts mit den vielen kleinen Bäumen aus, sind die noch da oder auch umgemacht?
könnte vielleicht morgen mal vorbei kommen


----------



## MasterAss (21. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Nachmittag hätte ich bei trockenem Wetter auch Zeit. (Ab 16h)


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2008)

also : es is alles weg !
auch bäume 
heute soll es evtl. regnen, egal, ich , freund,nochn freund und dessen vater bauen heute 
WENN IHR KOMMEN WOLLT DANN KOMMT 
bis nacher ! ach ja : jez brauchen wir spaten ! und keine motorsensen, als   tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> also : es is alles weg !
> auch bäume
> heute soll es evtl. regnen, egal, ich , freund,nochn freund und dessen vater bauen heute
> WENN IHR KOMMEN WOLLT DANN KOMMT
> bis nacher ! ach ja : jez brauchen wir spaten ! und keine motorsensen, als   tip



...sach ich doch!! Die Schneise war schon am Sonntag unter den Masten   (Skully & Mulder oder der Förster???)
Ein schönes Gelände übrigens Über den Chickenway würde auch ich mich trauen.....


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...sach ich doch!! Die Schneise war schon am Sonntag unter den Masten   (Skully & Mulder oder der Förster???)
> Ein schönes Gelände übrigens Über den Chickenway würde auch ich mich trauen.....



Klar Chickenway ist doch normal, es werden da ja bestimmt auh Anfänger fahren *oder CC Tourenfahrer*



			
				enemy111 schrieb:
			
		

> also : es is alles weg !
> auch bäume
> heute soll es evtl. regnen, egal, ich , freund,nochn freund und dessen vater bauen heute
> WENN IHR KOMMEN WOLLT DANN KOMMT
> bis nacher ! ach ja : jez brauchen wir spaten ! und keine motorsensen, als tip



Ist echt geil das wieder alles Frei ist, werde morgen auf jedenfall kommen, vielleicht shcon Mittags, je nachdem wie das wetter ist.



			
				Masterass schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Nachmittag hätte ich bei trockenem Wetter auch Zeit. (Ab 16h)



Werde dann den reifen mitbringen


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2008)

tut mir leid aber ich bin wieder gefahren u kurz vor 4... da es die ganze zeit geregnet hat, und da wir länger einfach nich warten konnten !
ein drop is fertig ! schon getestet, ung.  1 m hoch  und da wo man aufommt is es 2 m niedriger als beim absprung => also 3 meter 
lässt sich schon ganz gut fahren..
vielleicht noch ne bisschen steilere landung !


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie ist mein entrag weg ^^
also nochma : bin zu hause wieder , da es zu doll geregnet hat . wir waren bis kurz vor 4 da, dann sind wir nach 6h bauen nach hause gefahren, aber heute war das bauen kein bisschen produktif 

jez is mein eintrag auf einmal davor wieder da.. wie komisch


----------



## footballkirchne (21. Oktober 2008)

Master Ass- ich will Deine Wotan​


----------



## footballkirchne (21. Oktober 2008)

Komm Schon......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (22. Oktober 2008)

und ich nen neuen Rahmen und neue Bremsen und mehr Federweg und die MG1 Pedalen in gelb und und und ach was solls 


wir sind hier doch bei "Wünsch Dir Was" oder?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> irgendwie ist mein entrag weg ^^
> 
> ...jez is mein eintrag auf einmal davor wieder da.. wie komisch




 ich könnte jetzt wieder spekulieren... war Pfädchenfinder dabei?? Da verschwinden auch schon mal Radfahrer!


----------



## footballkirchne (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich will die allgewaltige Wotan!!!


----------



## footballkirchne (22. Oktober 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> und ich nen neuen Rahmen und neue Bremsen und mehr Federweg und die MG1 Pedalen in gelb und und und ach was solls
> 
> 
> wir sind hier doch bei "Wünsch Dir Was" oder?



Und Master Ass hat es!!!


bestimmt!


----------



## average.stalker (22. Oktober 2008)

ich steh auf seine Bremsen  also die vom masterass


----------



## footballkirchne (22. Oktober 2008)

Wir könnten ja im Wald auf ihn lauern!!!
Er hat alles, was wir brauchen!!!


----------



## footballkirchne (22. Oktober 2008)

V*Vollstecker!!!*


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Oktober 2008)




----------



## enemy111 (22. Oktober 2008)

was wollt ihr mit ner wotan ??? :! 
.. kauft euch ne totem, domain,55,66.. aber keine wotan ! ihhh...


----------



## eisenarsch (22. Oktober 2008)

footballkirchne schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja im Wald auf ihn lauern!!!
> Er hat alles, was wir brauchen!!!



dann könnt ihr ihm nur seine schuhe klauen  sein bike gönnt sich ne pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2008)

enemy111
Wo warste heute, war bestes Wetter zum Bauen, habe mit einem Michael gebaut an dem Drop bei der bank.
Aber noch nicht fahren, muss noch befestigt werden.
stelle nachher noch nen paar Fotos rein.

@Günther: Deine Lampe ist echt super hell. konnte sie vom Rotenberg noch aus sehen.


----------



## enemy111 (22. Oktober 2008)

tut mir leid florider .. ich wollte kommen,aber ich musste ja unbedingt mathe mitm freund machen .. weil ich gradn kleines problem mit mathe inner schule habe .. ich kann das einfach nich ..
tut mir halt leid ne... ich weiß das geiles wetter war ! .. dafür bin ich morgen wieder da ! kannst ja kommen wenn du zeit hast, 
ach ja : mein spaten ist weg ??! zufällig gesehen ?

ach ja und noch was :: wir haben eine total morsche halbe schaufel gefunden und einen morschen spaten  .. der spaten konnte aber noch benutztt werden ! in diesem holhaufen ! vielleicht is da ja auch die sense ?!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Günther: Deine Lampe ist echt super hell. konnte sie vom Rotenberg noch aus sehen.


Hallo Ben, dass ist ja auch keine Lampe sondern ein Lichtschwert
Da welkt sich das nasse Laub im Lichtkegel....
Ein schönen Drop habt ihr gebaut, wie wär es mit einem Minidrop für CC-Fahrer: nicht so hoch, langer Auslauf, weicher Untergrund
Baue auch gerne mit...
LG, Günther-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Ben, dass ist ja auch keine Lampe sondern ein Lichtschwert
> Da welkt sich das nasse Laub im Lichtkegel....
> Ein schönen Drop habt ihr gebaut, wie wär es mit einem Minidrop für CC-Fahrer: nicht so hoch, langer Auslauf, weicher Untergrund
> Baue auch gerne mit...
> LG, Günther-K-R



klar können wir ja machen.
such dir mal nen schönes Plätzchen aus



			
				enemy111 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja : mein spaten ist weg ??! zufällig gesehen ?
> 
> ach ja und noch was :: wir haben eine total morsche halbe schaufel gefunden und einen morschen spaten .. der spaten konnte aber noch benutztt werden ! in diesem holhaufen ! vielleicht is da ja auch die sense ?!



ne keinen Spaten gefunden, ich hatte heute nen Stahlspaten mit und Michael nen Schaufel *jetzt schrott* nen Spaten, ne Spitzhacke und ne Harke.

die Restschaufel die du meinst ist im Eimer.

komme evtl am Freitag wieder vorbei


----------



## enemy111 (22. Oktober 2008)

okay, am freitag bin ich aber mit dem in winterberg !  .. auch wenn es nich  mehr das beste wetter ist für winterberg fahren wir dann hin !
ben, wir müssen mal ne line von ganz oben machen, da wo voher der holz drop war !!! und dann wieder drop und so .. bis anch ganz unten .. weil der drop den wir gebaut haben is n bisschen *******^^ der fängt in der mitte vom berg an 

wo sind die bilder ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2008)

können wir machen, haben heute schon uns ausgeguckt wie man es am besten machen kann, werde Freitag oder evtl Samstag Absperrband mitbringen.

hier ein paar Fotos von heute

Verluste




Der Neue Drop mit 2 Anfahrten




Von unten gesehen




Übersicht von der Bank nach Oben


----------



## enemy111 (22. Oktober 2008)

ahh sry^^
jez hab ich die pics gesehen ! ..
habt ihr die anfahrtsrichtunf geändert ???? voher musste man oberhalb der bank anfangen ?!! sieht irgenwie so aus als wär der um 90° gedreht ( also der drop )


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2008)

Jepp, du kannst halt noch von der Bank ausfahren und etwas tiefer droppen oder du fährst vom Table aus direkt zum drop, dann kannste mit mehr Geschwindigkeit fahren und weiter Springen, Landung ist ja genug da.
Aber der Drop muss noch befestigt werden, damit er nicht wegrutscht


----------



## enemy111 (22. Oktober 2008)

was soll man da noch machen ?? der ist eigentlich fest !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> was soll man da noch machen ?? der ist eigentlich fest !



Das siehste morgen, die äste zum befestigen gucken zu weit raus, da müssen längere feste Pfeiler rein und dann vorne ein guten Baumstamm als absprungkante, dann das ganze vernageln, da darf nix wackeln wenn man oben drauf rumspringt.


----------



## enemy111 (22. Oktober 2008)

der ist aber eigentlich bombenfest , ben


----------



## enemy111 (22. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie kann ich meine beiträge nich mehr lesen


----------



## Harvester (22. Oktober 2008)

Alter Falter, is die Schneise gesandstrahlt worden? Da hat es aber einer nicht gut gemeint mit dem Bewuchs. Geile Sache das.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ich meine beiträge nich mehr lesen



.... meine Theorie steht!!.... 

Habe 2 Tage Urlaub und werde mal sehen ob Jemand am arbeiten ist!!??? 

Master... ich will Deine Wotan nicht, würde blöd an meinem Rad aussehen...äähm aber mit Deinem Rahmen könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen...


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

sooo 
jez kann ich wieder die einträge lesen !  was is mit arbeiten jimi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (23. Oktober 2008)

Ooooohhhh, da ist man 3 Tage nicht online und dann gehts hier ab. 

So, an alle LeichenflÃ¤dderer:

Meine Wotan wird behalten, Magura hat mir Tipps gegeben gegen das hÃ¶lzerne Ansprechen bei lÃ¤ngerem Gebrauch. Muss nur die Positivluftkammer oben neu abschmieren. AuÃerdem bekomme ich das 2009er Innenleben beim Service.

Und meine Bremsen behalt ich auch! 

Und auÃerdem bekomm ich nen LeihdÃ¤mpfer von Eisenarsch, dass heisst das ich evtl. am Wochenende wieder startbereit bin. Kommt darauf an ob meine restlichen 2 Lager heute bei Wocken ankommen.

@enemy
Die Wotan ist ne Spitzengabel. Totem & 66 haben 180mm FW. Bischen Schwachsinnig in nem Endurorahmen. Die Domain ist sackschwer, wer zum Teufel fÃ¤hrt an nem Enduro ne 3 kg Gabel? Die wiegt ja genausoviel wie die Fox 40 und die hat 200mm FW. Die 55 hat wie alle MarzocchiÂ´s massive QualitÃ¤tsprobleme, bleibt im FW stecken, ATA Kartuschen platzen. Weil MZ jetzt in Taiwan fertigt und nix gebacken bekommt.
Die einzig nutzbaren Gabeln im 160er Segment sind die Lyrik und die Wotan. Die Fox 36 bin ich auch schon ausgiebig gefahren, die lÃ¤uft genausogut wie die Wotan und rechtfertigt den Mehrpreis von nahezu 300â¬ nicht mal im Ansatz.
Soviel zur kleinen Gabelkunde von mir. Nimm es mir nicht Ã¼bel, aber deine Aussagen konnte ich jetzt so nicht dastehen lassen.


----------



## footballkirchne (23. Oktober 2008)

Neiiiiiiiiinnnn


----------



## MasterAss (23. Oktober 2008)

Tut mir leid 

Ach ja, hätte dann am Wochenende Zeit zum Bauen.


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

hab schon verstanden, war ja auch eigentlich nurn scherz 
aber ich hab mich halt nur gewundert,wieso er die ganze zeit deine gabel. deinen rahmenn und ach ja auch noch deinen bremsen haben will


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

@ football.. :  wotan,280 euro, wenn du so geil darauf bist, eine zu haben, ist echtn spott preis 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/141256/cat/18


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Habe 2 Tage Urlaub und werde mal sehen ob Jemand am arbeiten ist!!???


Sehen ob Jemand am arbeiten ist? So, so, da sage ich nur:

Jimi, lass das Glotzen sein,
komm herunter, 
reih Dich ein!
Mal schauen mit was Du noch so umgehen kannst?
Spaten, Schaufel, Säge, Hammer, Nageln...?...!....
Du kannst doch sicherlich ein prima Layout eines CHICKENWAY für den CC-Drop kreieren
LG, wir sehen uns, mein Zelt steht links am Hang....
Günther


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

reden wir allen grade über diekholzen ? 

wenn ja, wird es toll, mit so vielen


----------



## MasterAss (23. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ football.. :  wotan,280 euro, wenn du so geil darauf bist, eine zu haben, ist echtn spott preis
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/141256/cat/18



Ist aber die 2007er! Frag den Dubbel mal ob die schon das 2008er Innenleben hat, denn die 2007er haben noch ein starkes Durchsacken an Stufen. Das ist nicht so prickelnd. Die werden aber beim Service auf 2008er Innenleben geupdatet und wenn das bereits erfolgt ist es echt ein Spottpreis.


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

ich will zwar auf keinen fall ne wotan ,aber für dich mach ichs doch immer


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

kommt heute noch irgenjemand nach diekholzen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

WIR WERDEN SO UM 3 DA SEIN
vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Oktober 2008)

evtl komme ich, kann ich aber nicht versprechen


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

@ ben : ich hoffe du warst noch nich da ! bei uns gab es ein paar problemchen ! deswegen fahren wir erst jetzt los ! ( in ein paar minütchen )


----------



## average.stalker (23. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich naechste woche aus frankreich zurueck bin und meine gabel noch mal zum service war test ich euern drop an - sieht ja alles sehr geil aus!!!


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

bist aber leider nich der erste der ihn dann springt..
das war nämlich schon ich 
du hastn santa cruz ?! ich hab dich noch NIE gesehen, ich hab noch NIE einen santa cruz fahrer gesehen 
weißte wo das is oder soll ich es dir beschreiben ? oder einfach treffen


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Oktober 2008)

ich komme gerade wieder, war alleine da, bin um halb 5 abgehauen. komme dann wohl am samstag oder sonntag mit auto und nem kumpel, dann wird richtig was getan


----------



## average.stalker (23. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> bist aber leider nich der erste der ihn dann springt..
> das war nämlich schon ich
> du hastn santa cruz ?! ich hab dich noch NIE gesehen, ich hab noch NIE einen santa cruz fahrer gesehen
> weißte wo das is oder soll ich es dir beschreiben ? oder einfach treffen



ich komm aus hildesheim und weiss so circa wo das isst und dann siehste auch mal ein Santa Cruz    (ist auch nur ein fahrrad hehehe)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Sehen ob Jemand am arbeiten ist? So, so, da sage ich nur:
> 
> Jimi, lass das Glotzen sein,
> komm herunter,
> ...



Günther ich wähle die Schaufel... nehme aber selber eine mit, aus dem Sandkasten meiner kleinen Nichte

 waren krass im Ikea-Rausch Da gibt es doch wirklich durchgeknallte Weibschaften die unmittelbar vor einem Auslandsflug zu Ikea fahren und einkaufen ..."wo kommt die Menschheit her, WO GEHT SIE HIN???"... 

Wir starten morgen gegen 15h in Salze und werden über Trails in Richtung "Schneise" radeln.
Müssen noch eine Schaltung einstellen, hoffentlich klappt das!


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

so eine verdammte dumme ******* !
meine freund hat sich die hand heute gebochen ! in diekholzen ! und nich ma im wald ?!!!!! sondern auf der hauptstraßßeee !!!! so ne ......... !  ... man ey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß zwar nicht was Du da geschrieben hast aber so etwas schreibt man nicht im Zusammenhang seiner Fraulichkeit!! tsts


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

is das an mich gerichtet ? wenn ja was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> so eine verdammte dumme ******* !
> meine freund hat sich die hand heute gebochen ! in diekholzen ! und nich ma im wald ?!!!!! sondern auf der hauptstraßßeee !!!! so ne ......... !  ... man ey



Ähm wie geht das? hm wie wäre es näcshtes mal mit Stützrädern
Naja gute beserung


----------



## enemy111 (23. Oktober 2008)

egal.. das wird mich nich abhalten in diekholzen weiter zu bauen
auch ohne ihn ^^
geht es halt nich in 2 tagen nach winterberg sondern nach diekholzen 
wer hat lust am wochende?

ach ja . ich hab ma die landung von dem drop heute verbessert..
hab mir fast heute die gabel geschrottet weil da auf einmal ein 30 cm hoher hügel war  mit holz ^^ das war knapp


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat sich heute die Hand gebrochen!


Sorry, das tut mir leid, hatte Euch doch noch extra Hals&Beinbruch gewünscht Auf der Hauptstrasse gestürzt, war doch alles trocken
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall & schön vorsichtig bauen & springen


Jimi IKEA der Bayer schrieb:


> Wir starten morgen gegen 15h in Salze und werden über Trails in Richtung "Schneise" radeln.
> Müssen noch eine Schaltung einstellen, hoffentlich klappt das!


Viel Spaß dabei und schaut Euch mal den CC-Mini-Drop (20m unterhalb der Bank) an den ich heute gebaut(?) habe! Voll der Bringer
Mache morgen in Kaminholz
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ... weil da auf einmal ein 30 cm hoher hügel war  mit holz ^^ das war knapp



spontane hügelbildung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> is das an mich gerichtet ? wenn ja was soll das bedeuten?



Ups, dachte Du meintest Deine Freundin...

Spontane Hügelbildung wurde, glaube ich, schon ausgiebig von mehreren Para-Wissenschaftlern parawissenschaftlich studiert... 

Günther, meld´ Dich wenn Du im Walde bist, wir werden eher dem radeln denn dem basteln frönen aber die "Schneise" nehmen wir in jedem Falle


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2008)

tja günter.. so kanns kommen ne?

.. ach ja.. dein drop.. ich wär bei nahe richtig hingeknallt .. warst du noch dabei als ich deinen mit vollgas gesprungen bin ??? auf gar keinen fall dort springen..... dort ist son ein rutschiges nasses moos unter den blättern ... ich  bin im 45 ° winkel in diesen busch geballert ! auf gar keinen fall bremsen wenn man da runter fährt.. !  ich rede von dem 20 cm hohen.. auch wenn man da 3 4 meter springen kann !


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2008)

so heute bin ich auch wieder in diekholzen,diesmal mit einem anderen freund.... ich hoffem mal der arm und alles andere bleiben heile....
noch wer da heute?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> .. ach ja.. dein drop.. ich wär bei nahe richtig hingeknallt .. warst du noch dabei als ich deinen mit vollgas gesprungen bin ??? auf gar keinen fall dort springen..... dort ist son ein rutschiges nasses moos unter den blättern ... ich  bin im 45 ° winkel in diesen busch geballert ! auf gar keinen fall bremsen wenn man da runter fährt.. !  ich rede von dem 20 cm hohen.. auch wenn man da 3 4 meter springen kann !


Ich habe es noch gesehen: schöner Abgang
Den habe ich extra so angelegt: Fahr-, Flug- & Bremstechnik üben
Nee, im Ernst, der schräg abfallende Auslauf ist sch....
Habe halt keine Dropbauerfahrung: bin kein BauIng, kein Designer, mache in Maschinen&Technik
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ich habe es noch gesehen: schöner Abgang
> Den habe ich extra so angelegt: Fahr-, Flug- & Bremstechnik üben
> Nee, im Ernst, der schräg abfallende Auslauf ist sch....
> Habe halt keine Dropbauerfahrung: bin kein BauIng, kein Designer, mache in Maschinen&Technik
> LG, G-K-R



Die Erfahrung macht es, um so mehr du baust uns springst um so besser wird es.

Ich bin morgen da mit auto, evtl kommt noch nen Kumpel mit.

@Eisenarsch: Du hattest mal was von Nägeln erzählt hast du die noch? wenn ja bring die mal vorbei, kann man gut gebrauchen *bevor sie bei dir verrosten*


----------



## MasterAss (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte morgen Nachmittag Zeit. Erstmal muss ich allerdings mein Bike heute wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich hätte morgen Nachmittag Zeit. Erstmal muss ich allerdings mein Bike heute wieder zusammenbauen.



Dann packe ich auf jedenfall den Reifen ein.
Bike kommt dann auch mit, zum testen.


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Oktober 2008)

die nägel gebe ich masterass mit ,dann hat ganze wenigstens hand und fuß 
500 stück ,100ér.eine spitzhacke kann ich auch noch beisteuern.muss mal gucken ob ich noch ne olle säge finde


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Oktober 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> die nägel gebe ich masterass mit ,dann hat ganze wenigstens hand und fuß
> 500 stück ,100ér.eine spitzhacke kann ich auch noch beisteuern.muss mal gucken ob ich noch ne olle säge finde



cool nicht schlecht

kann morgen nicht kommen, bekomme kein Auto. und mit nur nem Klappspaten kommt man nicht weit, Schaufel Spaten und Harke ist schon pflicht.
Daher vielleicht Sonntag, soll ja regnen laut wetterbericht, wenns nicht so ist bin ich da.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2008)

also heute haben wir wieder gebaut !.. echt toll..
riesen kicker.. aber die landung is .. mhh.. sche... da man sofort bremsen muss da man sonst in son bombenloch fliegt .. da haben wir n bisschen erde hingeschippt so das man zur not durchfahren kann .. so mache ich das immer.. is aber sehr ungemütlich.. nichts für unter 180 mm ....

dann haben wir nochn bisschen weg " gesäubert " 
und noch einen 30 cm hohen kicker gebaut und .. einen 40 cm hohen kicker
und noch ne steilkurve... mein freund musste dafür unbedingt meine bretter verwenden .. wenns sein muss nehmt sie euch und baut damit shores  .. ach ja @ben : da wo du deinen roller immer geparkt hast, weißte das noch ? an diesem baum der da liegt neben der straße... da leigen noch ung. 10 bretter ...

bei dem drop muss man die eine landung noch etwas extrem umgestalten... da es etwas sehr schief..
 ich erzähle euch das alles, weil ich morgen so wie es aussieht nich kann,da ich in den heidepark fahre ^^
heute haT sich ausnahmsweise niemand was gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> also heute haben wir wieder gebaut !.. echt toll..
> riesen kicker.. aber die landung is .. mhh.. sche... da man sofort bremsen muss da man sonst in son bombenloch fliegt .. da haben wir n bisschen erde hingeschippt so das man zur not durchfahren kann .. so mache ich das immer.. is aber sehr ungemütlich.. nichts für unter 180 mm ....
> 
> dann haben wir nochn bisschen weg " gesäubert "
> ...



Denkt dran das man das alles zusammen in einen flowigen fluss fahren soll, das wichtigste sind die Landungen um so sauberer um so höher kann der drop sein.

Wie fährst du nun den Drop an der bank an? so wie wir uns das gedacht haben soll man vom Table aus anfahren, und dann mit nem leichten wipp seitlich am hang droppen. die weite ist variabel, wie man es halt kann.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2008)

also vom table aus muss noch viel gemacht werden.. ich fahr immer von rechts neben der bank an.. das hat günter geshen wie ich das mache^^ da is ne halbwegs vernünftige landung


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> also vom table aus muss noch viel gemacht werden.. ich fahr immer von rechts neben der bank an.. das hat günter geshen wie ich das mache^^ da is ne halbwegs vernünftige landung


Jo, dat sieht gut aus
Die Anfahrt ist natürlich etwas kurz, bzw. läßt sich nicht in eine flowige Anfahrt integrieren so wie das dem frorider ben vorschwebt!
Da ist noch etwas Feinarbeit notwendig
Ansonsten sieht das prächtig aus, komme immer wieder gerne vorbei geradelt
LG & Frohes Schaffen,
Günther

@jimi-der-bayer & jens-der-bayer
Was geht? Respektive was geht nicht
Hilfe, die ROLOFF muss her
Habe meinen Notfallkoffer schon gepackt; die Kojak-Sirene aufs Dach und los gehts ins Bergdorf
LG, Günther


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2008)

jaja.. das feine kommt irgendwann mal...


----------



## ReD_BeaR (24. Oktober 2008)

hör sich ja schonmal echt nett an kann jemand nochmal ein paar bilder hier reinstellen? ich wollte da auch mal hin

mfg red_bear


----------



## Harvester (24. Oktober 2008)

ich liebäugel ja mit dem weissen Bergamont Rahmen hier ausm Bikemarkt
aber wo auf die schnelle das Geld her nehmen? wenn doch nur die Mietkaution von unserer alten Wohnung da wäre......
Also ich bekomme wohl das OK für nen Neuaufbau seitens meiner Frau über die Winterzeit, wer dann von euch seine Werkstattkiste ausmistet kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2008)

@ red bear : 
wir stellen bald neue fotos rein wenn jemand mit einer cam kommt !! 
meine ist schrott ! 
also jungs : da snächste mal ne kamera minehemen und n paat fotos machen !


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Oktober 2008)

... Hey Günther, entweder eine Roloff oder ein "Hackebeil"
Wollen wir morgen eine Runde drehen? Könnte Dir die undurchdringlichen Weiten des salzdetfurther Osthangs mit seinen Wildtieren nahe legen... und danach ein kalorienangereichertes Getränk, welches dann mein Bruder reicht, anbieten!   die Schaltung ist verhext!
Red Bear... schau hin, ist großartig für Eure Bedürfnisse(Federwegfetischismus)!


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2008)

also .. natürlich kann man auch mitm dirt fahren ... sprich 80/100 mm^^
aber könnte halt ein bischen " materialverschleißend wirken " 
im ernst : dein biggi würde sich freuen da gefahren zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReD_BeaR (24. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Federwegfetischismus



so würde ich das nicht nennen  aber gut dann schau ich nächste woche oder so da mal vorbei wenns wetter gut ist


----------



## tfc-rider (25. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal zu dem Gelände in Badze:
Bauen da grade nen neuen Drop (so 3m in die Landung) is aba weiter hinten in der ecke des Geländes. Mal schauen wie der wird. Könnt ja mal testfahren kommen.
Einige Ecken des Geländes eignen sich echt gut für son Slopestyle oder so.
Mfg tfc-rider


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Oktober 2008)

Hey Günther,
wir könnten allerdings die Tour am Osthang wetterbedingt verschieben und uns auf die  Schaltung konzentrieren...

(Möchte hier nocheinmal bekräftigen das ich KEIN Schönwetterradler bin!)


----------



## MasterAss (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich sage mal präventiv für heute ab. Es kann sein, dass ich es doch noch schaffe, aber p < 10% 

Will heut noch Winterräder aufstecken und muss noch was für die Uni machen.

@all
Was haltet ihr von Shores (auch enge)? Also mal ein bischen was kniffeliges, statt immer nur Kicker und Drops?


----------



## tfc-rider (25. Oktober 2008)

Find ich gut, da kann man die geilsten sachen reinbauen.
Würde auch gern ma mithelfen. Bis der Bikepark in Badze fertig is will ich mir woanders ordentlich die Zeit vertreiben, jetzt wo die ganzen Bikeparks zugemaht haben :-(


----------



## enemy111 (25. Oktober 2008)

und ich habn platten ..

ich habe bretter für shores.. auch noch ein paar in diekholzen... dafür wollte ich die eig. verwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Oktober 2008)

Hilfe ist immer gut, nur ist blöde wenn dann jeder kommt und irgendetwas baut, man sollte das dann schon absprechen.

Bei Shores ist das so ne Sache, ab 80cm braucht man ne Baugenehmigung und ne Abnahme vom TÜV.

Mir wäre es egal ich bin über meinen Verein versichert, nur wenn da dann wer Stürzt kann es ******* für die Zukunft der Strecke aussehen.

das einzigste was man machen kann, sind shores in Bodenhöhe bis 20cm, da sagt keiner was.

Achja nur Holzbretter helfen ja nicht weiter, man benötigt ordentliche lange Baumstämme, mindestens 15cm Durchmesser. Leider wurde ja alles gehexelt.


----------



## tfc-rider (25. Oktober 2008)

Is doch egal wennse flach sind, bock machen sie trotzdem. Hab auch noch ne Menge Holz, Paletten und sowas, könnte das auch bei meinem Opa lagern der wohnt in Diekholzen.
Seid ihr mogen da ? Will ma n Blick drauf werfen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Oktober 2008)

tfc-rider schrieb:


> Is doch egal wennse flach sind, bock machen sie trotzdem. Hab auch noch ne Menge Holz, Paletten und sowas, könnte das auch bei meinem Opa lagern der wohnt in Diekholzen.
> Seid ihr mogen da ? Will ma n Blick drauf werfen...



Ich werde da sein, entweder mit Roller oder Auto, mit Auto wäre ich um 11 da, mit Roller dann so gegen 2.


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Oktober 2008)

ich habe heute einige bilder von der strecke gemacht.die jungs waren fleißig


----------



## enemy111 (25. Oktober 2008)

bei dem neuen kicker is die landung voll gay...


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> bei dem neuen kicker is die landung voll gay...



Die Stöcker die Seitlich hochgucken sehen gefährlich aus, bringe morgen Schaufel, Harke, Spitzhacke, Hammer, evtl spaten mit.

@Benni
ich rufe dann kurz durch, zwecks tragen, ist nen bissel viel mit bike und so.
werde hier gegen halb 11 losfahren, wollen ja was schaffen.
Ich möchte oben nen Startkicker machen damit man da in die Schräge springen kann, dann den alten drop evtl verbessern und landung fertig machen. achja wäre cool wen jemand nen beil und oder ne säge mitbringen würde


----------



## enemy111 (25. Oktober 2008)

okay..
aber ich weiß noch nich ob ich morgen kann.. ich schreibs abrer heute noch hier rein...^^


----------



## MasterAss (25. Oktober 2008)

Morgen könnte ich, aber erst spät, d.h. ab 15h. Ich schätze da wird keiner mehr da sein oder?


----------



## tfc-rider (26. Oktober 2008)

ich versuch morgen (nachher) auch da zu sein, bringe ne säge mit, wenn ich komme, mein Vater fährt mitm Lieferwagen nach silium vllt kann er mich mitnhemn sonst müsst ich strampeln


----------



## enemy111 (26. Oktober 2008)

ich versuche um 13:00 uhr dazu sein
@ masterAss: un 15 uhr werden bestimmmt noch viele da sein 
ich bleibe .. bis ..5
muss ja leider dann nach hildesheim wie immer mich quälen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (26. Oktober 2008)

... kann vielleicht jemand ne schubkarre mitnehmen ?? die sind superpraktisch


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Oktober 2008)

Schubkarre passt leider nicht ins Auto, ist kein Kombi, ich fahre so inner stunde los, bin dann wohl alleine, bringe auch absperrband mit, hab noch ne ganze rolle.

@Master: bin auch so bis ca 17Uhr da, hab ja nen AUto und muss dann nicht noch mit dem Roller fahren.

früher hatten wir Sonntags immer treffen um 13uhr, könnte man ja so weiter führen, so als Treffpunkt und Forums treffen


----------



## enemy111 (26. Oktober 2008)

ich fahr jez los !...
war grade noch im krankenhaus


----------



## OrangeSpy (26. Oktober 2008)

alle wieder heile zu hause angekommen?
wie gehts der hand des gestürzten?


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Oktober 2008)

OrangeSpy schrieb:


> alle wieder heile zu hause angekommen?



Jo angekommen, war doch mal nen cooler tag.

Also da waren:

Enemy111
OrangeSpy
Havester
TFCRider
ReD_BeaR
Jacob
und Eisenarsch *danke noch mal wegen den Nägeln, Machete und Säge 
sind jetzt bei mir*

@Fotografen: los Bilder her


----------



## ReD_BeaR (26. Oktober 2008)

die ist geschwollen aber hab sie grad versorgt. sollte bald wieder gehen ^^ danke der nachfrage


----------



## OrangeSpy (26. Oktober 2008)

wie gesagt: niemals sagen einmal springe ich noch, geht meistens schief ;-)
aber schön das es schon besser geht


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Oktober 2008)

OrangeSpy schrieb:


> wie gesagt: niemals sagen einmal springe ich noch, geht meistens schief ;-)
> aber schön das es schon besser geht



Er hats schmerzlich gelernt.
Aber gut das es nur dick ist und weh tut und nix gebrochen oder so ist.


----------



## OrangeSpy (26. Oktober 2008)

jep
hab eben in der garage auf meinem giant nochmal probe gesessen, ist deutlich länger als deein pudel obwohl es auch m ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReD_BeaR (26. Oktober 2008)

OrangeSpy schrieb:


> wie gesagt: niemals sagen einmal springe ich noch, geht meistens schief ;-)



da hast du recht^^ und ich hab zu jack (der mit mir weg gefahren ist) noch gesagt: schau bloß net zu dann fall ich hin  na ja aber es ist ja zum glück nichts schlimmeres passiert. 

war aber auf jeden fall ein schöner tag heute  hat spass gemacht


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Oktober 2008)

OrangeSpy schrieb:


> jep
> hab eben in der garage auf meinem giant nochmal probe gesessen, ist deutlich länger als deein pudel obwohl es auch m ist



Die Unterschiede sind dann meistens in den Kettenstreben oder vom Lenkwinkel


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ....und Eisenarsch *danke noch mal wegen den Nägeln, Machete und Säge
> sind jetzt bei mir*
> 
> @Fotografen: los Bilder her



@eisenarsch
Machete? Tippe auf eine frühe erfolgreiche Tätigkeit in der Fremdenlegion....
sehr gut so eine Mann in den eigenen Reihen zu wissen
...Matze, wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen

@all
Habt Ihr gebaut oder seid Ihr gesprungen? 
Wir waren auf den Hammerstein Bergen, weit weg, beim nächsten Event bin ich da und mache coole Fotos...

@Jimi-der-Bayer
Erfolgreicher Pit-Stop & Schöne Tour

LG, Günther


----------



## enemy111 (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin auch heile angekommen.. wo sind die bild?er?


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Oktober 2008)

Haben gebaut und sind gesprungen, mann muss ja auch mal testen


----------



## OrangeSpy (26. Oktober 2008)

@enemy: wollte dich ja im auto mitnehmen aber du warst ja auf einmal schon los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (26. Oktober 2008)

.. mhh. du warst auf einma weg !??!! 
ich bin hinterher geballert nachdem ben und so abgebogen sind
aber ich hab dich nich mehr gesehen


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @eisenarsch
> Machete? Tippe auf eine frühe erfolgreiche Tätigkeit in der Fremdenlegion....
> sehr gut so eine Mann in den eigenen Reihen zu wissen
> ...Matze, wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen



meine machete kam zum ersten mal am roten berg zum einsatz.ein richtiges *Männerspielzeug* muhahaha 
vielleicht klappt es am samstag mit ner gemeinsamen runde ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Oktober 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> meine machete kam zum ersten mal am roten berg zum einsatz.ein richtiges *Männerspielzeug* muhahaha
> vielleicht klappt es am samstag mit ner gemeinsamen runde ?



Gerne, ich hoffe Du hast dann wieder Deine kleine spanische Freundin am Mann
Man weiß ja nie was einem auf den Trails so begegnet...
LG, Günther


----------



## OrangeSpy (26. Oktober 2008)

die machete ist klasse hab die auch im einsatz ;-)
nur meine säge ist etwas einfacher und nur von tchibo


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Oktober 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @eisenarsch
> Machete? Tippe auf eine frühe erfolgreiche Tätigkeit in der Fremdenlegion....
> sehr gut so eine Mann in den eigenen Reihen zu wissen
> ...Matze, wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen
> ...




Alter Schwede!!! Habe das Gefühl das Eisenarsch mit Machete und Pfefferspray besser ausgestattet ist als jeder Guerillero!

Günther, vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe!!!

Jens hatte sich ebend noch Vorwürfe gemacht das er Dir gar nicht die Möglichkeit zum händewaschen abgeboten hat. War ja doch etwas WD40 im spiel gewesen!!
Wird mal Zeit für ->


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Oktober 2008)

@TFC Rider und Timo, habt ihr schon Fotos hochgeladen?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Oktober 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Jens hatte sich ebend noch Vorwürfe gemacht das er Dir gar nicht die Möglichkeit zum händewaschen abgeboten hat. War ja doch etwas WD40 im spiel gewesen!!
> Wird mal Zeit für ->


Halloooo, WD40 sprüh ich mir auch auf die sensiblen Körperregionen: was für die Technik gut ist kann für den MTBler nicht schlecht sein
Also kein Problem... schön das alles wieder funzt....
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Oktober 2008)




----------



## feliixx_g (26. Oktober 2008)

alta, da is mann mal n paar wochen nich hier und es kommt alles in rotation... wollt nur sagen ich bin gerne jederzeit breit zu helfen! könnte auch werkzeug und schaufeln mitbringen, aber nat. nich im zug... wo is das gelände überhaupt? hab mir auch jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber fakt is ich würd gerne mithelfen!
cheers felixx


----------



## MasterAss (27. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, dass ich nicht da war.
Habe gestern endlich mein Bike zusammengeschraubt und das hat mit Lager ein- und auspressen ein wenig länger gedauert als erhofft.

Aber dafür kann ich jetzt wieder starten, fehlt nur noch der Leihdämpfer vom Eisenarsch, den ich nachher hole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Oktober 2008)

feliixx_g schrieb:


> alta, da is mann mal n paar wochen nich hier und es kommt alles in rotation... wollt nur sagen ich bin gerne jederzeit breit zu helfen! könnte auch werkzeug und schaufeln mitbringen, aber nat. nich im zug... wo is das gelände überhaupt? hab mir auch jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber fakt is ich würd gerne mithelfen!
> cheers felixx



Du musst mit dem Bike nach Diekholzen fahren, das Gelände ist in der Schneise von Eon direkt hinter dem Fusballplatz


----------



## tfc-rider (27. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben doch gar keine fotos gemacht, nur Videos. Hab mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt wie man die hochlädt aba gebt ma eure Emailadressen dann kann ich sie euch schicken.


----------



## MasterAss (27. Oktober 2008)

Meinste nicht die sind ein bischen groß per Mail?


----------



## average.stalker (27. Oktober 2008)

so. Wieder in deutschland. Bei euch geht's ja richtig ab. Sehr geil. Ich weurd am we auch gern kommen. Werd aber vermutlich keine Gabel haben. Die muß noch mal zum Service


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Oktober 2008)

tfc-rider schrieb:


> Wir haben doch gar keine fotos gemacht, nur Videos. Hab mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt wie man die hochlädt aba gebt ma eure Emailadressen dann kann ich sie euch schicken.



Kannste doch ganz einfach hier hochladen im IBC
http://videos.mtb-news.de/upload

und dann einfach mit dem darunter stehenden BBC Code hier einfügen
Ein Video dar maximal 100Mb haben


----------



## tfc-rider (27. Oktober 2008)

ehm muss ich mir mal anschauen morgen hab ich keine Schule da werd ichs mir ma anschaun, heute nicht mehr, seid nich böse


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Oktober 2008)

tfc-rider schrieb:


> ehm muss ich mir mal anschauen morgen hab ich keine Schule da werd ichs mir ma anschaun, heute nicht mehr, seid nich böse



doch wir sind ganz sauer

Nein Spaß passt schon


----------



## tfc-rider (27. Oktober 2008)

kk^^


----------



## HITOMI (27. Oktober 2008)

ich finds ne frechheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (28. Oktober 2008)

@OrangeSpy ich hab mir mal die Poisons angesehen, aber irgendwie haben die aktuellen nicht den variablen Federweg hinten. schade eigentlich


----------



## OrangeSpy (28. Oktober 2008)

hab ich auch gerade gesehen, komisch


----------



## tfc-rider (28. Oktober 2008)

- Benni2


 - Benni 1


 - Fabio


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Oktober 2008)

Man seh ich ******* aus lol
Danke dir Fabio
PS: du hast dir das Falsche Video verlinkt

ich werde vielleicht morgen noch mal hinfahren, ohne Bike.
dann die Landung noch etwas besser machen.
Falls wer morgen Nachmittag lsut hat vorbei zukommen.


----------



## feliixx_g (28. Oktober 2008)

ich will unbedingt mal hin, sieht ja richtig geil aus und ich stecke voller ideen und arbeitswut, aber ich muss morgen arbeiten... vllt. fahr ich morgen vormittag mal hin...

cheers felix


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Oktober 2008)

feliixx_g schrieb:


> ich will unbedingt mal hin, sieht ja richtig geil aus und ich stecke voller ideen und arbeitswut, aber ich muss morgen arbeiten... vllt. fahr ich morgen vormittag mal hin...
> 
> cheers felix



Sag mal bescheid wann du morgen früh hin willst, können uns ja treffen.
Außer du willst um 9uhr hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Oktober 2008)

hier geht's ja los! habt ihr die 380kV mehrfach geerdet? den förster mit kuchen bestochen? oder hat bei eon einer eine weihnachstbaumplantage geplant?

schönes projekt!


----------



## MasterAss (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich war gestern endlcih mal da, da ja mein Bike wieder läuft.

Ist echt nett was bisher entstanden ist, aber da steckt noch viel Arbeit drin.

Toll wäre es wenn man die Line bis hinunter macht, denn dann kann man das nämlich als zusätzliches Element beim Trailsurfen einbauen. Man kommt vom Tosmar, fährt die Sektion und unten dann rechts weiter Richtung Diekholzen...

Allgemein fänd ich es halt toll, wenn wir so kleinere Kicker auch mal auf nem Trail als Variante installieren, dort allerdings möglichst unauffällig und ohne große Löcher zu schaufeln einfach indem man vorhandene Hindernisse ausbaut (Baumstämme etc.).

Wochenende hätt ich Zeit!


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich war gestern endlcih mal da, da ja mein Bike wieder läuft.
> 
> Ist echt nett was bisher entstanden ist, aber da steckt noch viel Arbeit drin.
> 
> ...



Hi Martin
jo die Line geht soll dann bis unten gehen.
das mit den vielen kleinen Kickern kann man ja noch auf einer extra Line machen, kannste dir ja gerne eine abstecken. Bauen kann man dort genug.
Nur Baumstämme kannste nicht viele nutzen, sind so gut wie keine da.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Oktober 2008)

komme nicht, Roller ist abgekackt.
Bin dann also am Wochenende da.


----------



## tfc-rider (29. Oktober 2008)

ich versuch auch am samstag oder sonntag da zu sein. kommt noch wer ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Oktober 2008)

Felixx aus Hi wollte noch kommen und Masterass.
Mein Schwager kommt dann auch mit zum bauen


----------



## feliixx_g (29. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Felixx aus Hi wollte noch kommen und Masterass.
> Mein Schwager kommt dann auch mit zum bauen



für mich wird das nix mitm baun, hab mir heut den finger halb abgehackt, aber  ich bin immerhin noch mitm bike ins krankenhaus gefahrn  naja auf jeden fall dauerts jetzt ne zeit bis die wunde verheilt und die fäden gezogen sind... 1mm an der sehne vorbei - glück gehabt!

cheers felix


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Oktober 2008)

Beim Hacken in Diekholzen oder mussteste Holz Hacken für den Winter?


----------



## enemy111 (29. Oktober 2008)

ich komme vielleicht auch am wochenende.. dann kommt dieser dumme hügel weg  
und dann zeit zum biken 8)


----------



## Harvester (29. Oktober 2008)

@Frorider: Mensch, Alutech hat ja auch nen netten Touren-Frameset. Oder was sagt ihr dazu?
http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...538&bnr=00024&PKEY=F386&Hauptseite=detail.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Oktober 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> @Frorider: Mensch, Alutech hat ja auch nen netten Touren-Frameset. Oder was sagt ihr dazu?
> http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...538&bnr=00024&PKEY=F386&Hauptseite=detail.htm



sag bescheid wennde den haben möcshtest, vielleicht ist noch was am Preis machbar


----------



## MasterAss (30. Oktober 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> @Frorider: Mensch, Alutech hat ja auch nen netten Touren-Frameset. Oder was sagt ihr dazu?
> http://server4.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...538&bnr=00024&PKEY=F386&Hauptseite=detail.htm



Ich glaub damit tust du dir keinen Gefallen. Ist ja noch nichtmal ein Alutech sondern ein Standardrahmen zu günstigem Preis.


----------



## enemy111 (30. Oktober 2008)

bei diesem wetter werde ich wohl nicht am we kommen.......


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Oktober 2008)

Wo sind denn die dirt rampen in Hildesheim??
Bitte mit strassen namen!
LG


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Oktober 2008)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die dirt rampen in Hildesheim??
> Bitte mit strassen namen!
> LG



Die sind bei den Tennisplätzen im Überlaufbecken, nähe Freibad Johwiese, in der nähe ist die Alfelder Strasse.
Am besten du Fährst zum Hohnsensee, dann die Strasse *An den Sportplätzen* rein.
Bis zum Ende durchfahren dort parken. in Verlängerung zu Strasse geht jetzt nen schotter weg. den ungefähr 200m gehen dann siehste shcon auf der linken Seite die Dirt's

auf der Mitte der Karte siehste den Standpunkt


----------



## feliixx_g (31. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Beim Hacken in Diekholzen oder mussteste Holz Hacken für den Winter?



nee nee, ich bau noch nen kleinen anderen trail und beim entasten des holzes für nen shore miter machete bin ich am nassen holz abgerutscht und so gings dann innen finger -> 3 stunden op n halben liter blut und sieben stiche im linken zeigefinger - rock'n roll baby! 

cheers felix


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Oktober 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Die sind bei den Tennisplätzen im Überlaufbecken, nähe Freibad Johwiese, in der nähe ist die Alfelder Strasse.
> Am besten du Fährst zum Hohnsensee, dann die Strasse *An den Sportplätzen* rein.
> Bis zum Ende durchfahren dort parken. in Verlängerung zu Strasse geht jetzt nen schotter weg. den ungefähr 200m gehen dann siehste shcon auf der linken Seite die Dirt's
> 
> auf der Mitte der Karte siehste den Standpunkt



Danke, komme ja aus Hannover und suche mal was anderes!


----------



## enemy111 (31. Oktober 2008)

wie siehts aus mit dem wetter am wochende ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2008)

Soll ja ganz Ok werden, bei mir wird es wohl eher Sonntag werden, habe morgen kein Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfc-rider (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn wir an unterschiedlichen Tagen da sind, müssen wa aba vorher gemeinsam hier absprechen was gemacht werden soll.
Gleich mal dazu: Ich bin dafür, dass wir uns gemeinsam vllt am Sonntag ne Line auskucken, die am besten zu fahren ist und Samstag vllt schonmal den Startkicker oben am Weg bauen oder so.


----------



## MasterAss (31. Oktober 2008)

Ähm für den Startkicker musste doch wissen wo es hingehen soll, also wo die Line ist. Von daher kannste nicht Sa nen Kicker bauen und So die Line besprechen 

Ich weiß noch nicht wann ich da bin, entscheidet sich spontan und je nachdem wieviel sonst da sind. Ich will auf jedenfall auch Biken, d.h. ne Tour machen am Wochenende.

Wer wäre mit dabei? Eisenarsch, Jimi, Average, etc.?


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin wohl garnet da, Schwiegervater hat schlecht geschissen und habe kein Auto zur Verfügung, mal gucken ob der Roller dann wieder läuft, aber dann auf jedenfall Sonntag.

Fabio weiß ja ungefähr wo der Kicker oben am Star hingehen soll.


----------



## average.stalker (31. Oktober 2008)

masterass: ich halt mal ein auge auf den wetterfrosch. vielleicht sonntag um die mittagszeit oder so?
ich glaub, es gibt nachmittags noch nen familientermin


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Oktober 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich will auf jedenfall auch Biken, d.h. ne Tour machen am Wochenende.
> 
> Wer wäre mit dabei? Eisenarsch, Jimi, Average, etc.?



samtag bin ich dabei  wir sollten nur nicht erst wieder so spät aufbrechen, habe noch was zu erledigen


----------



## enemy111 (31. Oktober 2008)

ich kann wenn überhaupt sonntag... muss lernen.. nachteil am gymnasium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2008)

stell dich net so an ich mache nebenbei Maschinenbautechniker


----------



## MasterAss (31. Oktober 2008)

und ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik, du wirst sehen, dass Lernen auf dem Gymnasium ist ein Witz in Relation zum Studium. 

@Eisenarsch
Samstag passt mir eher nicht so... Lieber wäre mir Sonntag.

@Average
Geile Trailrunde!?


----------



## enemy111 (31. Oktober 2008)

ohne abi kein studium freundchen


----------



## MasterAss (31. Oktober 2008)

Das weiß ich wohl mein Freundchen, würd ich sonst Studieren? 
Aber ich rate dir das Abitur nicht zu überwerten, als hätte man das größte der Welt geschafft, die wahre Realität kommt aber danach. Ist leider so und ich würd mir an deiner Stelle den Tipp merken.


----------



## enemy111 (31. Oktober 2008)

aber nich wenn man grade ein zeimlich großes problem inner schule hat..


----------



## tfc-rider (31. Oktober 2008)

kann samstag auch nicht sry. aba sonntag


----------



## MasterAss (1. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> aber nich wenn man grade ein zeimlich großes problem inner schule hat..



Das ist natürlich was anderes. Also schön lernen, statt Biken.


----------



## enemy111 (1. November 2008)

danke danke ^^
wer kommt denn jez nun auch am sonntag ?
tfc-rider
average stalker
florider ben ...
wer nocH?


----------



## MasterAss (1. November 2008)

Also ich bin am Sonntag am Touren, komme aber sicherlich mal vorbei wenn ich den Tosmar runterpflüge... In welcher Zeitspanne seit ihr denn anzutreffen?


----------



## enemy111 (1. November 2008)

ich : 10-14 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. November 2008)

...wettertechnisch sieht das gar nicht soooo schlecht aus.
Wollte so gegen 13:30h zu einer "Fettverbrennungsrunde" starten... habe ich nötig!


----------



## enemy111 (1. November 2008)

sonntag soll es laut www.wetter.com nicht regnen !!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. November 2008)

jetzt gleich ca. 13.00 los. 13.30 AT?


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also ich bin am Sonntag am Touren, komme aber sicherlich mal vorbei wenn ich den Tosmar runterpflüge... In welcher Zeitspanne seit ihr denn anzutreffen?



Bin auch so in dme Zeitraum da, denke aber vielleicht bis 15-15:30Uhr
soll ich den MM mitbringen?


----------



## enemy111 (1. November 2008)

ohh man  kommt denn niemand morgens?


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. November 2008)

2 sind wir doch und fabio kommt auch also 3


----------



## average.stalker (1. November 2008)

master-ass, wann willst du los und von wo?
wir haben leider nicht so sehr viel zeit, so dass es wohl nur zu einer kurzen "endlich mal wieder das bike bewegen" - runde reichen wird....


----------



## HITOMI (1. November 2008)

und zum auprobieren meiner neuen crank brothers candy c 
...hab mich jetzt doch für die crank brothers entschieden. der kurze test vorhin war schon mal sehr positiv.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. November 2008)

da machste auch nix falsch, meine 50/50 XX halten shcon über 2 Jahre und die Mallets sind auch Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (1. November 2008)

Also ich würde gerne um 12h am Forsthaus starten. Ich würde aber gerne eine Runde Richtung Badse drehen...


----------



## MasterAss (2. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> master-ass, wann willst du los und von wo?
> wir haben leider nicht so sehr viel zeit, so dass es wohl nur zu einer kurzen "endlich mal wieder das bike bewegen" - runde reichen wird....



Was heisst denn "nicht soviel Zeit"? 

Ansonsten fahre ich von Heyersum los anstatt mit dem auto zum Söhrer Forsthaus zu fahren. Dann habe ich schon ein wenig Spaß gehabt und wir können den Trail hacken zu den Bauherren 

@Frorider
Ich überlege ob ich die MM transportieren kann in meinem kleinen Camelbak. Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher ob das passt... Du kannst sie ja mitnehmen und wir gucken mal ob es passt.


----------



## average.stalker (2. November 2008)

totalabsage. Ich hab nen Eimer schleim im Hals. Mist. Aber da fällt Sport leider aus. Euch viel spaß


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @Frorider
> Ich überlege ob ich die MM transportieren kann...



MM -> Mörder-Machete?? 
Bei mir fällt der Sport heute ebenfalls aus... muß Handball spielen...


----------



## MasterAss (2. November 2008)




----------



## enemy111 (2. November 2008)

da keiner geschrieben hat dass er morgens kommt bin ich auch nich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


>



...ist heute nicht Formel 1 ??
wie schaut´n das nxt Sa/ So bei Dir aus?? Bis jetzt wären Günther und ich mit von der Partie... 
Pfädchen und Eisenarsch, wie bei Euch? 
Könnten ja mal über die Bünte Richtung Wesselner Südhang und Kammweg hinterrücks zum Griesberg und Tosmar radeln... vorausgesetzt mir geht nicht wieder vorher die Luft aus (Osterbergdebakel)


----------



## enemy111 (2. November 2008)

ich fahr jetzt gleich nach diekholzen ! vielleciht kann ja jemand seinen arsch vom fernseher bewegen und n paar runden in diekholzen biken ..
bin bis 13 : 15 da..
also : arsch vom sessel wegbewegen und nach dikkiholzen fahren


----------



## MasterAss (2. November 2008)

Ja, es kommt F1. Aber erst um 18h 

Ich habe auch beschlossen, dass ich heute laufen gehe und morgen biken. 
@Frorider, brauchst also nix einzupacken.

Allen viel Spaß in Diekholzen! Schaue mir morgen mal eure Arbeit an


----------



## enemy111 (2. November 2008)

ben ( ich  ) und ben ( florider ) waren nur da...  wir haben einen speedkicker gebaut .. oben am abhang... bilder kommen heute noch von florider... das teil ist bombenfest !


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. November 2008)

komme gerade wieder, war um halb11 da, enemy kam um halb 12.
Haben oben nen Startkicker gebaut und getestet.
Die Erde muss sich aber noch setzen und dann noch ne Ladung druff. Stabil ist das ding auf jedenfall.

Fotos kommen nachher


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. November 2008)

hier mal 2 Fotos vom Kicker *speedkicker*


----------



## Molo (2. November 2008)

moin

war zwischen 16 und 17Uhr heute mal antesten. Sehr schön das sich in "Hildesheim" auch was regt.Die Landungen und ne "line" sind noch etwas schwierig, was ja aber noch werden kann 

Solbald mein Zeitplan es zulässt werdich ich mich gerne an Bauvorhaben beteiligen.

Ist denn irgendwas mit der EON oder dem Forst besprochen? Ein offizielles OK währe schon sehr beruhigend.


----------



## tfc-rider (2. November 2008)

Sieht ja echt geil aus der Kicker. 
Ja Landungen und ne Line müssen noch gemacht werden, dauert halt so seine Zeit bis das fertig is.
Von wo habtn ihr Anlauf genommen beim Kickertesten ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. November 2008)

tfc-rider schrieb:


> Sieht ja echt geil aus der Kicker.
> Ja Landungen und ne Line müssen noch gemacht werden, dauert halt so seine Zeit bis das fertig is.
> Von wo habtn ihr Anlauf genommen beim Kickertesten ?



Angefahren sind wir vom Forstweg der zum Kamm führt.




			
				 Molo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Landungen und ne "line" sind noch etwas schwierig, was ja aber noch werden kann



die Landung soll die Schräge sein, der Kicker ist extra weiter hinten damit man mit höherer Geschwindigkeit über die Kante fahren kann.
Wir hatten sie nur etwas zum testen frei gemacht, mehr konnte man nciht schaffen.
Beim 2ten Kicker kommt die Landung noch.
Ich hatte Absperrband vergessen daher kann man die Line ncoh nciht ganz sehen. wenn mal alle da sind kann man die genau besprechen, dann ist das weitere Arbeiten einfacher.



> Ist denn irgendwas mit der EON oder dem Forst besprochen? Ein offizielles OK währe schon sehr beruhigend.



Direkt abgesprochen wie es jetzt ist nein.
Eon interessiert das nicht, Hauptsache die Schneise ist frei.
Vor 3 Jahren war die Regelung vom Förster, das wir dort bauen können, solange man nicht im Wald baut oder Spaziergänger gestört werden.


----------



## Molo (2. November 2008)

beim "speedkicker" die Steigung genommen und den rest so durchgerollt und schwung mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (2. November 2008)

Molo schrieb:


> beim "speedkicker" die Steigung genommen und den rest so durchgerollt und schwung mitgenommen



Und in die Schräge gekommen oder davor gelandet?


----------



## Molo (2. November 2008)

nope  das lassich erstmal mit so viel speed
der drop am ende reicht mir auch erstmal hin, bisher mein gefühlmäßig höhster


----------



## enemy111 (2. November 2008)

nää  ich find den 2. kicker am "schlimmsten"  wenn überhaupt


----------



## MasterAss (2. November 2008)

Ist morgen wer da? Ich will vorbeigucken...


----------



## average.stalker (3. November 2008)

Nen bekannter von mir verkauft seinen ghost northshore Rahmen von 2007. Jemand interessiert?


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Nen bekannter von mir verkauft seinen ghost northshore Rahmen von 2007. Jemand interessiert?



lol, vor nen Jahr hätte ich Interesse gehabt für meine Freundin, naja jetzt ist sie Schwanger im 6Monat da gehts mit Biken ja sowieso net mehr

@Master: bin wohl nur am We da, in der Woche alleine lohnt net, außer ihc hätte nen Auto. kannst ja noch etwas Erde auf den oberen Kicker machen, oder das Teilstück nach dem 2ten Kicker wo die Kurve ist ausbessern.

greez


----------



## MasterAss (3. November 2008)

@average
Preis, Größe?


----------



## average.stalker (3. November 2008)

schwanger??? uih - gratuliere!!!!!

@master: größe müsste M sein. preis frag ich gleich noch mal!


----------



## MasterAss (3. November 2008)

Oh, "M" wäre eh zu klein. Also falls es M ist, wäre es eh uninteressant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (3. November 2008)

ja - ist leider M!


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> schwanger??? uih - gratuliere!!!!!



Danke


----------



## tfc-rider (3. November 2008)

Auf was für Musik steht ihr ? Dann könnte man ja nächstes mal n bissle Musik mitnehmen.
Bei mir alles außer techno und hiphop, am liebsten Slipknot (also Metal) oder punk oder so


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. November 2008)

Ich höre auch alles, außer Volksmusik Oper oder so, Hauptsächlich Rock und Dance.
z.B. Billy Talent, Ärzte, Metallica, Linkin Park, Gritz usw.


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. November 2008)

Mal nen Foto aus dem Gerzerschlag hier in Alfeld


----------



## average.stalker (3. November 2008)

ich singe in einer hardcore-metal band: www.myspace.com/undersiege
solches zeugs höre ich auch
aber auch viel brit-pop, electro, ruhiges zeugs... old-school hardcore, metal, solches zeugs...

cooles bild, ben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfc-rider (3. November 2008)

das bild is echt hammer ! ich will auch so eins ^^ (von mir )


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. November 2008)

kein Ding, könnt ja am We mal hier vorbei kommen, hab ne Digitale LRS, können dann Fotos machen


----------



## tfc-rider (3. November 2008)

von mir aus gerne könnte sich nur als schwierig erweisen .... muss ma nen kumepl fragen ob ich seinen fahrradanhängerkuppeltransporteur bekomme^^


----------



## eisenarsch (3. November 2008)

ich höre gerade die Blutjungs ,die treten am 20.12 im Rockclub auf  nur mal so am rande


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. November 2008)

gib mal nen link mit Kostprobe
achja deine säge hat gute Dienste geleistet, musst sagen wann du die wiederhaben willst

edit: Shit haste ja verlinkt, hab ich zuspät gemerkt


----------



## HITOMI (3. November 2008)

@Frorider Ben: Erstmal...Gratulation auch von mir!!! 

Was hast Du denn für eine Spiegelreflex? Bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach einer. Sollte aber nicht die teuerste sein, also nicht unbedingt die Kategorie Canon EOS 50d. Tendiere im Moment zur EOS 1000d, dem Einsteigermodell. Die hat in den Tests super gut abgeschnitten und hat auch eigentlich alle Funktionen, die ich benötige. Kannst Du mir noch irgendwelche Tipps geben?
Danke!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. November 2008)

Ich hab nen nikon D70 mit Update auf D70S, die ist echt Top, hab 1000eur bezahlt mit nem zusätzlichen 300mm Zoom Objektive.
Ich könnte dir die Nikon D60 empfehlen, Preislich um die 500eur und hat glaube 10Mpixel.
ansonsten sind die Funktionen für Hobby Fotografen voll ausreichend. ich hätte gerne noch ne Cam die so 10Bilder pro sek. macht, dann kann man bessere Serienfotos machen, aber die Kategorie ist dann sehr teuer.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. November 2008)

HITOMI schrieb:


> ...Was hast Du denn für eine Spiegelreflex? Bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach einer. Sollte aber nicht die teuerste sein, also nicht unbedingt die Kategorie Canon EOS 50d. Tendiere im Moment zur EOS 1000d, dem Einsteigermodell. Die hat in den Tests super gut abgeschnitten und hat auch eigentlich alle Funktionen, die ich benötige. Kannst Du mir noch irgendwelche Tipps geben?
> Danke!!


Hallo HITOMI,
heiße nicht Frorider Ben; habe aber eine DSLR und zwar die NIKON D70 mit ein paar netten Objektiven. Zurzeit gibt es viele neue Modelle in diesem Segment! Die 2 Marktführer Nikon & Canon hauen die Modelle nur so raus:
Die von Dir avisierte 1000d ist das Einstiegsmodell von Canon, hat aber schon live-view und macht mit 10 Megapixel schon prima Fotos, ich denke da  machst Du nichts falsch; ist aber auch immer eine Frage der Ansprüche: falls Du in dieser Richtung ambitioniert bist oder wirst reicht die 1000d evt. nicht: zB fehlende Spiegelvorauslösung, wichtig für Makrofotografie!
Mein Tipp: wenn möglich auch mal die Nikon D60 in die Hand nehmen, zum Vergleich der Haptik usw. ....gute Fremdobjektive gibt es reichlich für beide Systeme...wenn Du noch Fragen hast, nur zu
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. November 2008)

Moin Günther
hast du auch nen Fishey Objektive?
hm da du die gleiche cam wie ich hast, gehe ich davon aus das du auch gut Fotografieren kannst, wie wäre es mal von uns in Diekholzen mal nen paar Fotos zu schießen?


----------



## enemy111 (4. November 2008)

das wär nett von dir günther wenn du das machen würdest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfc-rider (4. November 2008)

jo ^^


----------



## average.stalker (4. November 2008)

sagt mal, wisst ihr nicht jemanden, der meine Marzocchi 66 Light Eta von 2006 mit 170mm Federweg kaufen will?
Optik ist natürlich gebraucht, funktion ist perfekt!


----------



## gnss (4. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand ein paar gute GPS-Tracks um Hildesheim oder Elze empfehlen? Ich war mal dort und habe mit einem Track von einer der bekannten GPS-Seiten furchtbar daneben gegriffen(durch das Unterholz, den einzigen schicken Trail leider bergan, kein Weg da), leider weiß ich nicht mehr welcher das war. Um das zu vermeiden würde ich micht über ein paar Empfehlungen freuen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Moin Günther
> hast du auch nen Fishey Objektive?
> hm da du die gleiche cam wie ich hast, gehe ich davon aus das du auch gut Fotografieren kannst, wie wäre es mal von uns in Diekholzen mal nen paar Fotos zu schießen?


Klaro machen wir eine coole Fotosession
Ihr zieht Eure schicken Konfirmationsanzüge an, aufs Rad und los gehts
Das wird ein Spaß
LG, Günther


----------



## enemy111 (4. November 2008)

ist nur die frage wann .. :'(..
wann hättest du denn mal zeit günther ? am wochenende ? 

@ average stalker : du wirst schon jemanden finden .. ich will ne 66.. aber eine 08/09 ata oder ne totem..
also hab ich leider kein interesse...


----------



## average.stalker (4. November 2008)

ETA ist besser als ATA und die 2006er sind besser als die neuen!   überlegs dir also!  hehehe


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. November 2008)

Da kann ich nur zu stimmen, ab 07 hat Marzocchi echt nachgelassen, ich bereue es heute immer noch meine 888 RC2 von 06 verkauft zu haben, die 08er haben viel zu viel spiel und brechen auch ganz gerne. hol dir doch ne boxxer Race bei dir ins Bike benni!, oder halt ne Ride, da kannste den Federweg noch verstellen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> sagt mal, wisst ihr nicht jemanden, der meine Marzocchi 66 Light Eta von 2006 mit 170mm Federweg kaufen will?
> Optik ist natürlich gebraucht, funktion ist perfekt!



Frag doch mal im Bc-North nach, die haben auch nen Flohmarkt wo du die gut reinsetzten kannst.


----------



## enemy111 (4. November 2008)

wenn schon doppelbrücke .. dann : 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Shox-Boxxer-Team-Federgabel-2009::12857.html

was spricht gegen ne totem ?  :-O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. November 2008)

Dann kannst du auch bis Januar warten und die 2010er nehmen.
Naja ich dachte das die Ride eher was für dich ist, da du ja auch mal so mit dem Bike fährst oder in der Stadt, da ist das absenken schon praktisch.
Naja als Anfänger würde ich sowieso nen Gabel wählen wo man nicht sooo viel verstellen kann.
Totem finde ich nicht so den Hit, nen bekannter hat sie im Bike, vom Gefühl her fahre ich nicht gerne damit, aber findet ja so oder so jeder anders.


----------



## enemy111 (4. November 2008)

bist du verrückt ben? denkst du ich mache mit diesem ding große touren ? ich bin schon wenn ich in diekholzen ankomme halbtot !


----------



## average.stalker (5. November 2008)

mit ner ETA Gabel wäre das alles kein Problem!  

ich werd sie mal hier und bei BC North in den Bikemarkt packen!


----------



## HITOMI (5. November 2008)

@ Günther und Ben
Super, vielen Dank für Eure Tipps! 

Makrofotografie ist mir jetzt nicht so wichtig. Was mir wichtig ist, sind z.B. auch Serienfotos (vom Biken). 

Womit ich mir noch nicht so sicher bin, ist das Objektiv....reicht das Standard-Objektiv aus dem Set aus...oder doch lieber ein besseres kaufen.... Ich habe auf der Canon-Seite gesehen, dass es sogar ein Sport-Objektiv gibt. War mir auch neu.

Wir haben auf der Arbeit in unserer Abteilung die EOS 30d. Klar, etwas andere Liga als die 1000d, aber die Menüführung wird ja ähnlich sein. Meine Kollegin bringt mir heute Ihre Nikon D60 zum Ausprobieren mit. Dann habe ich zumindest einen ungefähren Vergleichstest. Ich melde mich heute Abend noch mal mit den ersten Eindrücken 

Viele Grüße, Rilana


----------



## tfc-rider (5. November 2008)

also zu der these, dass die 08er '********' sind, kann ich nur sagen: meine 66 hat weder spiel noch irgendetwas anderes, was man bemängeln könnte. und ich hab gehört sie sollen nicht so schnell brechen wie die 07er. Ne 888rv 07 hab ich auch noch und die is auch noch megagut. aba naja bin ja beide nur ne halbe saison gefahren .... kann aba nicht über die neuen modelle klagen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. November 2008)

das wetter






scotty beamen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (5. November 2008)

wo ist bitte hohenpeißenberg ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. November 2008)

sucht jemand von euch noch Bike Magazine? habe von der Bike 5 Jahrgänge 2002-2006 und von der Mountainbike Jahrgänge 2002-2006 abzugeben, falls jemand interesse hat.
Müssen raus wegen Platzmangels im Büro


----------



## feliixx_g (5. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> sagt mal, wisst ihr nicht jemanden, der meine Marzocchi 66 Light Eta von 2006 mit 170mm Federweg kaufen will?
> Optik ist natürlich gebraucht, funktion ist perfekt!



intresse hätt ich kommt nur auf den preis an... 
ich hab nämlich kaum geld aber nen fiesen tiefen kratzer am linken standrohr meiner 888... kannst mir ja mal unverbindlich deinen preis PM schicken...

cheers felix


----------



## enemy111 (5. November 2008)

mir auch


----------



## average.stalker (6. November 2008)

aber mit dem größten vergügen doch!


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. November 2008)

HITOMI schrieb:


> @ Günther und Ben
> Super, vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!
> 
> Makrofotografie ist mir jetzt nicht so wichtig. Was mir wichtig ist, sind z.B. auch Serienfotos (vom Biken).
> ...



Na wie findest du die Gegenüberstellung der beiden dLSR


----------



## ChristopherB (6. November 2008)

> Na wie findest du die Gegenüberstellung der beiden dLSR


 *d*igital *s*ingle *l*ens *r*eflex


----------



## OrangeSpy (6. November 2008)

so die Kettenführung ist da, die Schaltung eingestellt, Sonntag kommt die erst Testfahrt mit dem Freerider ;-)


----------



## tfc-rider (6. November 2008)

@ orange spy: sehr gut ^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. November 2008)

OrangeSpy schrieb:


> so die Kettenführung ist da, die Schaltung eingestellt, Sonntag kommt die erst Testfahrt mit dem Freerider ;-)



Uiiii, endlich fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (6. November 2008)

kommt jemand morgen nach diekholzen ? so von 14:30 bis 17:00 uhr oder soo?

@ orange spy : was haste denn schickes aufgebaut ???


----------



## enemy111 (6. November 2008)

wetter ist auch gut...


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. November 2008)

Bin Samstag oder Sonntag da, kommt darauf an wann die meisten Zeit haben


----------



## enemy111 (6. November 2008)

wieso nicht morgen ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. November 2008)

weil der roller erst wieder laufen muss, er fährt im mom so 10km oder weniger, man fällt bald um weil zu langsam


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> weil der roller erst wieder laufen muss, er fährt im mom so 10km oder weniger, man fällt bald um weil zu langsam


...das geht natürlich garnicht: da läßt sich doch was machen, guckst Du hier:
http://www.gilera-runner.com/tuning/index.html
Ich geh auch mit Dir und dem Ofen auf den Prüfstand: mal schauen das am Ende auch 5kW am Hinterrad anliegen
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. November 2008)

Naja ist ja net mein Roller, gehört meinem Schwiegervater.


----------



## enemy111 (6. November 2008)

irgendwer anderes ?


----------



## enemy111 (6. November 2008)

wenn morgen wer nach diekholzen kommen will.. ich bin da.. ab 14:30 ung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (6. November 2008)

Ich kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht. Morgen bin ich beim Kumpel in Peine und Samstag beim Kumpel in Bielefeld... Also volles Programm.

Ideales Bauwetter eigentlich, schön feucht. Zum Fahren aber der letzte Mist .... 

Meine KeFü kommt auch nächste Woche 

Ach ja, am R9 steht nix mehr außer der großer Kicker mitten auf dem Weg. In ihrem Waldvernichtungswahn hat die hiesige Forst sogar die Anfahrt zum Betonklotz auf Dauer vernichtet. Mich wundert hier garnix mehr....


----------



## enemy111 (6. November 2008)

hauptsache diekholzen bleibt stehen !


----------



## --->freak<--- (6. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> hier mal 2 Fotos vom Kicker *speedkicker*





ich war da schoma gucken vorn paar tagen habe aber nur von unten hoch geschaut is da morgen jemand ? dann komme ich vllt mal vorbei


----------



## enemy111 (7. November 2008)

@ freak : ich bin heute auf jeden fall in diekholzen  .. so ab ....15:00 spätestens . 
wär toll, wenn du kommen würdest, sonst muss ich ja alleine fahren


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ach ja, am R9 steht nix mehr außer der großer Kicker mitten auf dem Weg. In ihrem Waldvernichtungswahn hat die hiesige Forst sogar die Anfahrt zum Betonklotz auf Dauer vernichtet. Mich wundert hier garnix mehr....



....krass, nicht wahr
Der Trail zur Tosmarhütte ist auch versaut... mal sehen wo sich die Nachfrage an Holz hinbewegt, evtl. reguliert sich das, wenn der Aufwand dem Ertrag überwiegt, von selbst... leider ist es oft einfacher wie die wilde Axt durch den Wald zu fahren und ein Schlachtfeld zu hinterlassen. Als es noch einen kalten Winter gab hat man so etwas bei gefrorenem Boden erledigt. GRRRR


----------



## Mike_08 (7. November 2008)

Moin Moin,
Fahrt ihr nur stunts und Downhill oder auch Freeridemäßig?
Ich wohne in Eime und fahr mit nem Hardtail, also meistens nur Freeride.
Greetz Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (7. November 2008)

Mike_08 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Fahrt ihr nur stunts und Downhill oder auch Freeridemäßig?
> Ich wohne in Eime und fahr mit nem Hardtail, also meistens nur Freeride.
> Greetz Michael



Hey dann wohnste ja um die Ecke, komme aus dehnsen.
hm jemand vom Arbeitsamt hat mal von nem Michael aus Eime erzählt der BIked, vielleicht bist du das ja.

Ich denke mal das alle die in Diekholzen fahren mehr Freerider sind.
Komm doch einfach mal vorbei.

Wennde nen Auto hast wäre cool wennde mich mitnehmen könntest, ist doof da mit mit bike ohne Auto hinzu kommen.



@ Benni freak: werde dann wohl auch morgen da sein. falls dein dad dich fährst, könnteste da ne Schaufel oder nen Beil mitbringen? evtl ne HArke


----------



## --->freak<--- (7. November 2008)

@ Benni freak: werde dann wohl auch morgen da sein. falls dein dad dich fährst, könnteste da ne Schaufel oder nen Beil mitbringen? evtl ne HArke[/QUOTE]


ja aufjeden .. muss ma gucken ob ich morgen wieder fit bin ... weil hausparty beim kumpel .. !  aber beil is schlecht .. wir ham nur sone spalt axst 
 und damit kann man glaube nix anfangen ... 

und ich weiß noch nich genau ob ich überhaupt mim bike kommen kann weil jetz in den nächsten 2 wochen kommt ne 888RC2X WC und die boxxer is schon so gut wie verkauft .. warte nur noch aufe kohlen ..


----------



## enemy111 (7. November 2008)

also ich fahr dann man nach diekholzen.. vielleciht guckt ja jemand ma vorbei


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. November 2008)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> @ Benni freak: werde dann wohl auch morgen da sein. falls dein dad dich fährst, könnteste da ne Schaufel oder nen Beil mitbringen? evtl ne HArke




ja aufjeden .. muss ma gucken ob ich morgen wieder fit bin ... weil hausparty beim kumpel .. !  aber beil is schlecht .. wir ham nur sone spalt axst 
 und damit kann man glaube nix anfangen ... 

und ich weiß noch nich genau ob ich überhaupt mim bike kommen kann weil jetz in den nächsten 2 wochen kommt ne 888RC2X WC und die boxxer is schon so gut wie verkauft .. warte nur noch aufe kohlen .. [/QUOTE]

Sehen wir ja morgen, komme wenn auch ohne BIke, nur zum Bauen


----------



## enemy111 (7. November 2008)

so ich war in diekholzen .. leider alleine. egal! war super lustig und ich habe viel an fahrtechnik und sprungtechnik gelernt !
strecke ist an dem oberen speedkicker etwas matschig, trotzdem sehr geil. der rest der strecke ist im guten zu stand , aber der 2. kicker von oben aus... ist zu steil, hab ich heute gemerkt, also wenn es get morgen en bisschen flacher UND LÄNGER machen. kann morgen nich und übermorgen auch nich
viel spaß


----------



## HITOMI (7. November 2008)

Sooo, Kamera ist bestellt. Es ist nach vielen Vergleichstests, Erfahrungsberichten, Tipps und Infos aus Zeitschriften die Canon EOS 1000D geworden. Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub - da wird das gute Teil dann gleich erst Mal ausgiebig getestet  *freu*


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. November 2008)

na dann mal Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. November 2008)

Timon, Fabio, kommt ihr Morgen auch?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. November 2008)

ist jemand zu einer mittagsrunde heute oder morgen durch den möglichst sonnigen forst zubegeistern?

heute ab 13.00


----------



## tfc-rider (8. November 2008)

@Ben: heute nicht, morgen vllt, weiß nur nich wie hinkommen, mitm Bike isses sehr anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. November 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ist jemand zu einer mittagsrunde heute oder morgen durch den möglichst sonnigen forst zubegeistern?
> 
> heute ab 13.00



hm.... hier über Salze ziehen gerade schwarze Wolken auf


----------



## ReD_BeaR (8. November 2008)

weiß auch noch nicht wann ich komme. heute ist ehr unwahrscheinlich. richtig fahren kann ich eh noch nicht aber vllt schau ich einfach mal vorbei. wann seid ihr den heute bzw morgen da?


----------



## eisenarsch (8. November 2008)

ich kann dieses we nicht. meine neffen pennen bei mir und die wollen nintendo-wii spielen 

 viel spaß beim buddeln und biken


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. November 2008)

bei mir wirds auch net, der einzigst fahrbare Roller fährt 10kmh, wenn ich glück hab mal mehr, irgendwas mit der variomatik.
Mit Bike ist zu Anstregend.
Aber hab bald wieder nen Auto, dann gehts regelmäßig


----------



## average.stalker (8. November 2008)

hat von euch schön mal jemand mit dem Gedanken gespielt bei einem Marathon-downhill Rennen ala megavalanche teilzunehmen? Der Gedanke reizt mich gerade ziemlich. So als saisonziel für 2009. 

Oder alternativ einen freeeide alpencross!


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> hat von euch schön mal jemand mit dem Gedanken gespielt bei einem Marathon-downhill Rennen ala megavalanche teilzunehmen? Der Gedanke reizt mich gerade ziemlich. So als saisonziel für 2009.



schön das du es ansprichst, ich suche jemanden für nächstes Jahr, wollte das auf jedenfall machen, da ich sonst nicht wirklich viele Rennen fahren kann.
haste schon mal überlegt wo?


----------



## average.stalker (8. November 2008)

ich bin noch nie irgendwelche rennen gefahren, aber ich kenne die langen alpinen abfahrten aus portes du soleil, und 1000 HM am stück auf über 10 km ist einfach der hammer
allein deshalb hätte ich auf sowas mal bock

ich glaub am ehesten wäre da the Bike Attack zu machen. die ist im august, kostet 65 euro oder so, hat aber 20 km bei 2000 HM bergab und nur 140 HM gegenanstieg... die videos verheissen viel spass

außerdem ist das auch das klassiker-rennen neben der megavalanche in alp d'huez


----------



## enemy111 (8. November 2008)

wo issen das mit bike attack ? und was ist das genau ? hätte villeicht auch interesse...


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> schön das du es ansprichst, ich suche jemanden für nächstes Jahr, wollte das auf jedenfall machen, da ich sonst nicht wirklich viele Rennen fahren kann.
> haste schon mal überlegt wo?




hier benni hier haste wen der mit dir die rennen fährt  ja und beim maraton downhill was kostn sowas hat wer von euch nen plan ?  benni wir müssten jetz langsam schma planen welche GDC´s wir fahren wollen .. weil ich auch schon mal kalkolieren muss was das kostet da das mit dem sponsoring ja nich nich in nassen tüchern is  .. !

greez benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (8. November 2008)

ich bin 2mal beim endurothon mitgefahren.das ist sehr anstrengend ,da ist das rennen in badze ein kindergeburtstag  das könnt ihr ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## enemy111 (8. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wo issen das mit bike attack ? und was ist das genau ? hätte villeicht auch interesse...



??


----------



## average.stalker (8. November 2008)

die bike attack ist in lenzerheide, schweiz, das sind von hildesheim mal locker 750km.
ne menge holz für ein rennen.
aber man kann ja ein paar tage vorher da hin um zu trainieren auf der strecke und dabei ne menge spaß haben

ich glaube die anmeldung kostet 65 euro.
infos hier: www.bike-attack.ch

eisenarsch: dieser endurothron ist aber eher ein singletrail-lastiges cc-rennen, oder?
also nix mit lift und vorrangig bergab, sondern ne menge HM bergauf, oder?
das ist mir zu hart.. hehehe


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. November 2008)

glaub nciht das das mit nem DHler zu fahren ist.

@ benni: jo  müssen wir mal machen, fahre dann wohl die Bike Attack was avarage meinte, dann wibe wenn man nen Startplatz bekommt und den Rookies Cup, evtl nach Oberwiesenthal.
Aber Wibe steht noch nicht so wirklich fest, weil ich net weiß wegen Urlaub, da ich im April schon mindestens 2 bis 3 Wochen brauche


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ??



Teilnahmegebühr  	
CHF 110.-- /  69.- für TREK BIKE ATTACK inkl. Qualirennen
CHF 90.-- /  57.- TREK BIKE ATTACK ohne Qualirennen.

Die Quali muss man nciht fahren, wenn man es aber macht dann kannst du einen besseren Startplatz bekommen.


----------



## average.stalker (8. November 2008)

aber auch bei der bike-attack wird wohl eher ein leichterer freerider oder ein enduro empfohlen, da es gegenanstiege gibt und eben viel "tretarbeit" in den trailpassagen...

ein echtes downhill-rennen wäre eh nix für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (8. November 2008)

na dann schiebe ich halt nen Stück *gg*
extra nen Bike dafür kaufen tu ich net, Federweg auf minimal, etwas härter abstimmen und los gehts


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> glaub nciht das das mit nem DHler zu fahren ist.
> 
> @ benni: jo  müssen wir mal machen, fahre dann wohl die Bike Attack was avarage meinte, dann wibe wenn man nen Startplatz bekommt und den Rookies Cup, evtl nach Oberwiesenthal.
> Aber Wibe steht noch nicht so wirklich fest, weil ich net weiß wegen Urlaub, da ich im April schon mindestens 2 bis 3 Wochen brauche





hm ja .. ich wollte mindestens thale , wibe , rittershausen und RDC in hahnenklee fahren ..  und halt den maraton .. ! naja werde ich wohl viel aleine sein


----------



## average.stalker (8. November 2008)

ja klar geht das auch mit dh-ler, fahren wohl auch viele... kommt ja auch nicht auf ein paar sekunden an.

so, wann geht das trainingslager los?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. November 2008)

lol ein tag nonstop im Bikepark DH fahren, man das wird hart. 
Also wären wir auf jedenfall schon mal zu 2. umso mehr um so besser, aber denkt dran, mehr als 2 bike pro auto kann man wohl nicht nehmen, evtl. 3
ab 4 Leuten könnte man ja günstig ne Ferienwohnung nehmen.


----------



## Mudwild (8. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> so, wann geht das trainingslager los?





Nicht nur WANN, sondern WO??

Egal, bin dabei.


----------



## enemy111 (8. November 2008)

also , wenn ich das jez richtig verstanden habe geht es um dh-fr rennen oder ? und zwar in bikeparks.. wibe und so 
@ average stalker : aber wo willst du trainieren  ?

gibt es irgeneinen genauen termin schon ? weil ich hab ja noch schule, und da müsste ich gucken ob ich ferien habe , und wenn nicht, ob ich eine genehmigung von meinem nicht seht netten schuldirektor bekomme


----------



## Mudwild (8. November 2008)

Heute im Wald bei der Marienburg ( Nordstemmen). 

Da hat jemand einen kleinen "Bikepark" geschaufelt (div. Kicker usw.)


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. November 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Nicht nur WANN, sondern WO??
> 
> Egal, bin dabei.



was fürn tainings lager ?


----------



## Mudwild (8. November 2008)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> was fürn tainings lager ?



Welche Rechtschreibprüfung?


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. November 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Welche Rechtschreibprüfung?



die benutz ich nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (8. November 2008)

Training für den DH Marathon


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Training für den DH Marathon



ah ok .. aber wo willste das machen ?


----------



## enemy111 (8. November 2008)

vllt ja in diekholzen


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> vllt ja in diekholzen



 da wird keine DH strecke gebaut sondern ne UH ne  ... ! ne in thale kann man schon gut trainieren .. da muss man nämlich ganzschön viel trampel und wenn man schnell sein will is das doch schon ganzschön zermürbend .. ich bin da ja beim ixs cup mit gefahren ..


----------



## average.stalker (9. November 2008)

für nen dh-marathon empfiehlt es sich auch mal ein paar HM nach oben zu strampeln


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. November 2008)

das mache ich mental im kopf, hier sind die wege recht steil da haste keine chance mit nem dhler, mit 42er Kettenblatt und DH Kasette größtes Ritzel 22


----------



## Ale_Schmi (9. November 2008)

gegen dh rennen nächstes jahr hätte ich auch nichts... bin ja jetzt erst nach braunschweig gezogen! war dieses jahr wohl beim ixs rookie cup hahnenklee und habe da ein wenig blut geleckt! deswegen suche ich auch noch ein paar trainingspartner!

falls ihr lust habt! sagt einfach mal bescheid...ich komme sonst gerne mit...nur mega avalanch packe ich vom finaziellen nicht!


----------



## average.stalker (9. November 2008)

ah ne, mit 42 kb und 22 ritzel geht nix bergauf. 
aber mentaltraining ist auch okay.... glaube ich...


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ah ne, mit 42 kb und 22 ritzel geht nix bergauf.
> aber mentaltraining ist auch okay.... glaube ich...



hehe, naja wenns dann zum Rennen gehen soll, kann man ja umändern, andere Kassette 38er Ritzel vorne.
ich kann auch recht schnell mit Bike auf den Schultern laufen, wäre dann mein Plan B *g*

@Alex: kann man ja dann gerne machen, nur im mom sind die Lifte ja fast nirgendswo mehr an, wenn das wetter so bleibt  und bis Weihnachten kein Schnee kommt, kann man damit Rechnen das Racepark HArz oder Thale, Hahnenklee wieder Biker transportieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (9. November 2008)

kann man ja dann gerne machen, nur im mom sind die Lifte ja fast nirgendswo mehr an, wenn das wetter so bleibt  und bis Weihnachten kein Schnee kommt, kann man damit Rechnen das Racepark HArz oder Thale, Hahnenklee wieder Biker transportieren[/QUOTE]



das glaube ich nich ... weil kaum einer fahren wird und sich das nicht rentiert !


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. November 2008)

doch, Thale hat nach Revision ab Januar wieder auf, auch wegen Wanderer.
Hahnenklee je nach dem wie die Wetterlage ist, wenns kalt genug ist machen sie die Schneekanonen an. Im Racepark kann nach Anfrage bei guten wetter am We auch meist gefahren werden.


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> doch, Thale hat nach Revision ab Januar wieder auf, auch wegen Wanderer.
> Hahnenklee je nach dem wie die Wetterlage ist, wenns kalt genug ist machen sie die Schneekanonen an. Im Racepark kann nach Anfrage bei guten wetter am We auch meist gefahren werden.




asooo jo ok .. das is narürlich geil ne ... !


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. November 2008)

@ eisenarsch und andere bergantreter
nach dem endurothon 2008 plane ich HiW 2000
die streckenplanung steht: 70km gut 2000 hm. 
jetzt lassen sich leider nur teilstücke fahren, da es besonders in Badse zu dunkel ist, wegen wolken und so, schreibt jimi und ich sehe im regen kaum über die bugwelle von laub vor dem Lenker.  
es ist zwar alles schrecklich aber zum testen suche ich noch winterharte trailpfleger.


----------



## enemy111 (9. November 2008)

@ topic dh race :
muss ma gucken wie schnell ich noch 200 euro zusammen bekomme, dann wird nämlich meine domain 318 in das regal geschickt und es kommt die 09er boxxer team ..
wie kommt es denn überhaupt das viele 09er ( sowie die boxxer team ) schon so stark reduziert sind ? herstellungsfehler ?
ich meine das ist ja eigentlich nicht ganz normal das ein neues produkt von 950 euro auf 690 euro reduziert wird !!!!!
hier maln link : 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Shox-Boxxer-Team-Federgabel-2009::12857.html

hat irgendjemand erfahrungen mit der team ?? benni , hast du nich eine boxxer ( aber ne wc oder ) ??


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ topic dh race :
> muss ma gucken wie schnell ich noch 200 euro zusammen bekomme, dann wird nämlich meine domain 318 in das regal geschickt und es kommt die 09er boxxer team ..
> wie kommt es denn überhaupt das viele 09er ( sowie die boxxer team ) schon so stark reduziert sind ? herstellungsfehler ?
> ich meine das ist ja eigentlich nicht ganz normal das ein neues produkt von 950 euro auf 690 euro reduziert wird !!!!!
> ...




hier ham 2 bennis ne boxxer ( noch ) benni ( frorider ) hat ne WC und ich ne race meine is aber von 07 und seine auch wenn ich mich nit täusche .. ! sind echt gut die teile ... geil leicht , sprechen gut an und sehen gut aus ... !  ich verkaufe meine grad ale is eig schon verkauft und lege mir ne 888 RC2X WC zu .. habe mich in die gabel verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (10. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ topic dh race :
> muss ma gucken wie schnell ich noch 200 euro zusammen bekomme, dann wird nämlich meine domain 318 in das regal geschickt und es kommt die 09er boxxer team ..
> wie kommt es denn überhaupt das viele 09er ( sowie die boxxer team ) schon so stark reduziert sind ? herstellungsfehler ?
> ich meine das ist ja eigentlich nicht ganz normal das ein neues produkt von 950 euro auf 690 euro reduziert wird !!!!!
> ...



Fahre ne 08er Boxxer Worldcup Motopitkan getunt, ab 08 sind die Boxxer deutlich stabiler, vorher wollten sie ganz gerne brechen.
die 09er werden jetzt so günstig weil die nachfrage nciht so da ist.
Im Januar sollen die 2010er Modelle rauskommen, sehen viel geiler aus, haben einige Veränderungen, z.B. jetzt Mission Control und bei der team nen Drop Stop. sind auch leichter geworden.
Die meisten warten jetzt auf die neuen halt, deswegen die 09er so günstig


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. November 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ eisenarsch und andere bergantreter
> nach dem endurothon 2008 plane ich HiW 2000
> die streckenplanung steht: 70km gut 2000 hm.
> jetzt lassen sich leider nur teilstücke fahren, da es besonders in Badse zu dunkel ist, wegen wolken und so, schreibt jimi und ich sehe im regen kaum über die bugwelle von laub vor dem Lenker.
> es ist zwar alles schrecklich aber zum testen suche ich noch winterharte trailpfleger.



.... Salze ist nun mal ein schwarzes Loch, dazu noch saugefährlich wenn man in eine Treibjagt gerät.
Hast Du schon eine feste Strecke im Kopf oder auf gut "egal wo lang" hauptsache 70 KM?
Über Map Source kannst Du so etwas am Rechner planen, ist ganz interessant


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. November 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> .... Salze ist nun mal ein schwarzes Loch, dazu noch saugefährlich wenn man in eine Treibjagt gerät.


Wohl wahr....bei Euch wird ja mit schwerem Kaliber geschossen
Und wir haben unseren MM-eisenarsch als Protege&Leibwächter nicht dabei
Der sitzt derweil an der Wii und arbeitet sich da den Weg frei
Die armen Schwarzkittel Und gut dass wir mit unseren schwarzen Kitteln schnell und zügig das Schußfeld verlassen haben....sicher ist sicher! Der Alternativtee im Pavillon der Familie Söder hat mir auf jeden Fall besser geschmeckt
LG, Günther
PS:Heute abend ist leider mit Büroarbeit ausgebucht: aber nächste Woche....


----------



## Ale_Schmi (10. November 2008)

@ ben:

treffen können wir uns auf jedenfall mal! und auf rennen wollte ich auch mal ganz gerne wieder next yaer...ich weiß nämlich noch nicht pb ich die hochschulsportgruppe durch kriege deswegen kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wie häufig ich sonst auf den rennen bin oder fahre!


----------



## enemy111 (10. November 2008)

@ dhc alex :  welchen ben meinst du ? oder uns alle 3 bens?  das ist verwirrend  also freak , florider ben , enemy111 => ben 
.. und wieso kommt im januar schon die 2010er ? soo früh schon ? und was ist drop stop? sorry das ich das noch ncih alles weiß.. bin halt noch anfänger,
aber die 2010er werden dann den normalen preis haben oder ? sprich boxxer team = 1000 euro ( ung ) ???
grüße ben^^


----------



## Ale_Schmi (10. November 2008)

eigentlich meinte ich den frorider...ich wusste ja nicht, dass ich gleich ins wespennetz treffe...

drop stop...ich habe direkt jetzt mal nicht so die ahnung, aber da bisher die boxxer immer sehr linaer gestaltet war vom federungsverhalten, würde ich meinen, dass sie jetzt einen vernünftigen durchschlagschutz zum ende des fw hats...ob einstellbar oder nicht muss jmd anderes klären^^
naja...boxxer team wird sich dann wahrscheinlich wieder so bei 700-800 einpendeln...


----------



## enemy111 (10. November 2008)

okay.. gut zu wissen.. also wenn ich se dann habe sag ich rechtzeitig bescheid.. dann bin  ich auch dh bereit.. weil mit ner domain  318 .. ich weiß ja nich so....
dann hab ich auch interesse an rennen

war irgendwer am we noch in diekholzen und hat was gebaut ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. November 2008)

[DHC]Alex;5292650 schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich meinte ich den frorider...ich wusste ja nicht, dass ich gleich ins wespennetz treffe...
> 
> drop stop...ich habe direkt jetzt mal nicht so die ahnung, aber da bisher die boxxer immer sehr linaer gestaltet war vom federungsverhalten, würde ich meinen, dass sie jetzt einen vernünftigen durchschlagschutz zum ende des fw hats...ob einstellbar oder nicht muss jmd anderes klären^^
> naja...boxxer team wird sich dann wahrscheinlich wieder so bei 700-800 einpendeln...



Das mit dem Treffen geht klar, habe bald wieder nen AUto und bin Mobil.



			
				enemy111 schrieb:
			
		

> .. und wieso kommt im januar schon die 2010er ? soo früh schon ? und was ist drop stop? sorry das ich das noch ncih alles weiß.. bin halt noch anfänger,


 der Dropstop ist ein einstellbarer Durchschlagschutz und gibs nur bei der Boxxer Team 2010

hier ist der Thread wo darüber geredet wird, mit Fotos der neuen Modelle.
was ganz cool ist, dass man jetzt Markierungen hat für den sag und man keine Kabelbinder mehr braucht, außerdem gibs jetzt auch hier Postmount Standard.


----------



## enemy111 (10. November 2008)

hab schon den thread voher gefunden, trotzdem danke !
@ florider ben : du kennst doch mein bike ne.. wie würde das aussehen mit ner boxxer ? möglich ist es ja.. und wenn die 010er boxxer... in schwarz oder weiß? weil schwarzer rahmen..weiße laufräder...
da würd ja vllt wieder ne weiße gabel wie meine domain ganz schick aussehen oder ? aber ich finde die schwarze irgenwie schöner als die weiße, was sagts du denn dazu?


----------



## eisenarsch (10. November 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ eisenarsch und andere bergantreter
> nach dem endurothon 2008 plane ich HiW 2000
> die streckenplanung steht: 70km gut 2000 hm.
> es ist zwar alles schrecklich aber zum testen suche ich noch winterharte trailpfleger.



ich bin gespannt ,hört sich gut an  freue mich schon auf den ersten frost ,endlich schluss mit dem ollen modder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (10. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> hab schon den thread voher gefunden, trotzdem danke !
> @ florider ben : du kennst doch mein bike ne.. wie würde das aussehen mit ner boxxer ? möglich ist es ja.. und wenn die 010er boxxer... in schwarz oder weiß? weil schwarzer rahmen..weiße laufräder...
> da würd ja vllt wieder ne weiße gabel wie meine domain ganz schick aussehen oder ? aber ich finde die schwarze irgenwie schöner als die weiße, was sagts du denn dazu?



würde dann wenn ne schwarze nehmen


----------



## enemy111 (10. November 2008)

biste ganz sciher ? sooo viel schwarz.. mhh.. .... egal.. noch hab ich sie ja nich , denk nochma drüber nach.


----------



## enemy111 (10. November 2008)

kommt jemand freitag nach diekholzen ? soll die ganze woche die sonne scheinen!


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> kommt jemand freitag nach diekholzen ? soll die ganze woche die sonne scheinen!




wenn ich dann noch ne gabel besitze ja ... ! weil wie gesagt meine boxxer is verkauft und ich weiß nich ob ichs geld dann schon habe oder nich .. wenn die kohle noch nich da is komme ich mal ! 

greez benni


----------



## enemy111 (10. November 2008)

sauber. wer noch ? benni ?  oder noch welche aus badzzze?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. November 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ eisenarsch und andere bergantreter
> nach dem endurothon 2008 plane ich HiW 2000
> die streckenplanung steht: 70km gut 2000 hm.
> jetzt lassen sich leider nur teilstücke fahren, da es besonders in Badse zu dunkel ist, wegen wolken und so, schreibt jimi und ich sehe im regen kaum über die bugwelle von laub vor dem Lenker.
> es ist zwar alles schrecklich aber zum testen suche ich noch winterharte trailpfleger.


Laß mal sehen HiW2000? Brauche ich dafür Angora-Unterwäsche oder was
LG, GKR


----------



## average.stalker (11. November 2008)

@ master ass: ich krieg heute die Lyrik (zum zweiten mal) ausm service zurück. laut lieferschein, den ich schon per mail erhalten habe, haben die wohl jetzt auch das untere casting komplett getauscht und, neuen stickersatz, neue buchsen, neues öl - alles for free. nur den erst-service mit 90 euro hab ich gezahlt.
das ist mal ziemlich fair...

ich bin guter dinge, dass sie es jetzt tut!


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> sauber. wer noch ? benni ?  oder noch welche aus badzzze?



Kommt darauf an, vielleicht hab ich ab Morgen wieder Arbeit.
sage Donnerstag bescheid

für die Boxxer Fans
hier mal nen Vid, wo die Boxxer vorgestellt wird und ordentlich getestet wird.

Also zu den Einstellungen Beispiel Boxxer WC. Solo Air Luftkammer, Bottom Out *wie bei den Fox DHX Dämpfern* High an Lowspeed Zug- und Druckstufe.


----------



## --->freak<--- (11. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, vielleicht hab ich ab Morgen wieder Arbeit.
> sage Donnerstag bescheid
> 
> für die Boxxer Fans
> ...





hm ich weiß ja nich ... ! die gabel wurde dicker gemacht und dabei noch leichter  aber es scheint zu halten die pros sind die ja diese sasion schon gefahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (11. November 2008)

mir gefällt da videos sehr gut.. aber ich glaube doch dann eher eine weiße ^^


----------



## ReD_BeaR (11. November 2008)

also ich hÃ¤tte da noch meine 888 RV fÃ¼r 200â¬ anzubieten. ob ich wochenende komme weiÃ ich noch nicht. wann seid ihr den so da?


----------



## enemy111 (11. November 2008)

@red bear : danke für das angebot,aber ich hab mich in die boxxer verliebt...
ich kann nur am freitag, florider ben , vergiss nich bescheid zu sagen ob du wieder arbeitest und mit auto und so ..( viel glück ) ! okay?
wer wollte nochmal bilder machen eigentlich ?


----------



## rODAHn (11. November 2008)

Hi,

wie siehts denn bei Euch am Wochenende aus?

z.B. Samstag oder Sonntag Mittag?  (Wenn es noch hell ist)
...nur nicht so sehr "DH Lastig" ...das macht mein Hardtail nicht mit.

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. November 2008)

Hi Rodahn, 
ich kann nur Samstag.... Sonntag kein Sport, nur Handball...oder danach.
Günther? Wie schaut´s? Können Pfädchens Trainingsplan angreifen!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. November 2008)

@Günther ... und Eispickel um auf dem rutschigen Laub bergab zubremsen.

Samstag ist vorgemerkt, schaun mer 'mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. November 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @Günther ... und Eispickel um auf dem rutschigen Laub bergab zubremsen......


Woher weißt Du dass ich letzten Samstag tangential aus der Kurve geflogen bin
Oder bin ich schon QUAX, der Bruchpilot?
Egal, ich mag es halt schnell, daher auch meine Vorliebe für das letzte Drittel (RUNTERheizen lassen) Deines Trainings
LG, Günther


----------



## enemy111 (12. November 2008)

was haltet ihr davon , in diekholzen holzshores zu bauen ? so wie es damals war ??? das darf nicht fehlen, letztes mal als ich da war ist mir aufgefallen,dass auf der line die man so halbwegs befahren kann weiter unten ein paar steilkurven noch relativ gut in schuss sind..


----------



## ReD_BeaR (12. November 2008)

keine schlechte idee nur was frorider-benni schon meinte, das shores ab 80cm baugenemigungen brauchen oder so (weiß net genau). aber ich wäre dafür und dabei, die zu bauen^^ son drop und sowas ist wäre schon cool. vllt auch ein wallride *träum*


----------



## enemy111 (12. November 2008)

interessiert dich das wirklich mit baugenehmigung und son kram ?


----------



## ReD_BeaR (12. November 2008)

nö!


----------



## enemy111 (12. November 2008)

na also


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. November 2008)

Dann musste damit Rechnen das es schnell da schluss ist. Ich fände es besser erstmal langsam anzufangen und nciht gleich mit shores anzufangen. ansosten kann der traum des Geländes wieder schnell futsch sein.


----------



## enemy111 (12. November 2008)

ja.. wollen wir etwa welche vom tüf dann holen ?  
und wenn ja, kostet das was ? bestimmt !


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. November 2008)

Das ist nciht so einfach, du müsstest ein Verein sein, dann muss das Gelände dir gehören, dem Verein oder gepachtet sein von der Stadt oder Landkreis, die Forst muss zu stimmen, die Jäger auch, also wenn das Gelände nciht offiziell legal ist kannste so nix machen mit Tüv und so.
Das liegt an der  Versicherung da du dann Haftbar wärest wenn da was passiert.

haben das ganze Thema hier in alfeld shcon hinter uns. viel Politik und viel Zeit braucht man um was legal zu bekommen. 2 Jahre kann man rechnen.
Und da das ne Schneise von Eon ist für ihre Überlandleitungen kannste es mit nem Legalen Gelände da sowieso vergessen.

Wir können froh sein das es geduldet wird und wir da fahren können


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. November 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt Du ...


ein pfädchenfinder kann im Wald lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. November 2008)

ouu!! Das schaut ungesund aus!?


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. November 2008)

lol, cooles foto.
Im racepark Harz kam auch mal nen Touren Fahrer, er sah dem Fahrer auf dem Foto sehr ähnlich. er fuhr an uns vorbei und flog ohne irgendwelche äußeren Einflüsse mitten auf dem Weg über dem Lenker und sein Sohn dann hinter her


----------



## enemy111 (13. November 2008)

aber war das nich damals auch n bisschen höher als 80 cm in diekholzrn ?? na also 
@florider : wie siehts aus mit deiner neuen arbeit ? und kommst du morgen ?
@ freak : haste noch deine gabel ?? dann könnten wir ja n bisschen nach diekholzen ?!


----------



## --->freak<--- (13. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> aber war das nich damals auch n bisschen höher als 80 cm in diekholzrn ?? na also
> @florider : wie siehts aus mit deiner neuen arbeit ? und kommst du morgen ?
> @ freak : haste noch deine gabel ?? dann könnten wir ja n bisschen nach diekholzen ?!




moin moin .. ja also noch habe ich sie kann aber sein das morgen das geld da is .. wenns aber nich da is bin ich dabei ! greez benni


----------



## enemy111 (13. November 2008)

ach ja .. du heißt ja auch noch ben 
also .. ich werde so ab 14.30uhr  da sein können... erst schule... dann da hinstrampeln
egal.. gutes ausdauertraining !


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. November 2008)

Bin morgen nicht da, Roller läuft noch net. Wegen Arbeit sehe ich erst nächste Woche.
Am We bin ich nicht da, feiere Geburtstag


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. November 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ein pfädchenfinder kann im Wald lesen...


He, das ist der AW-Gabel-Eintauch-Test!
Oder der Workshop "Lesen im Wald mit Onkel Andi"
Oder: "Hier muß doch irgentwo meine Kontaktlinse liegen?"
LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (13. November 2008)

Leute, ich hab gebastelt


----------



## eisenarsch (13. November 2008)

du hast deinen dämpfer wieder  kommst du so noch eine ordentliche steigung hoch ? wirst du jetzt zum faulen liftjunkie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (13. November 2008)

Na sicher doch! Nur vllt. 1 min langsamer, aber das hol ich mir schon wieder


----------



## enemy111 (13. November 2008)

@ masterass: wie siehst aus mit diekholzen ??? morgen ?


----------



## MasterAss (13. November 2008)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, genausowenig wie Samstag. Aber Sonntag evtl. Kann aber noch nichts versprechen.


----------



## --->freak<--- (13. November 2008)

moin ! also ich komme morgen aufjedenfall ! wer noch alles kommt kann hier mal bitte reinschreiben ! 

greez benni


----------



## --->freak<--- (14. November 2008)

was heißt hier kann  wer kommt muss chreiben ! wen wenn keiner schreibt komme ich nicht ! greez benni


----------



## enemy111 (14. November 2008)

auf dem weg nach dikkiholzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (14. November 2008)

jungs ?! wo seit ihr ?  in diekholzen muss weiter gebaut werden !


----------



## Molo (14. November 2008)

z.B. arbeiten...  morgens dunkel...abends dunkel   maximal bleibt da Sa/So


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. November 2008)

so siets aus.
Bin wohl nächstes We mal da


----------



## --->freak<--- (14. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> so siets aus.
> Bin wohl nächstes We mal da



warum issn da nix freigeräumt 
 voll die kotze ich wusste ganich wo ich lang fahren sollte


----------



## enemy111 (14. November 2008)

:d


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. November 2008)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> warum issn da nix freigeräumt
> voll die kotze ich wusste ganich wo ich lang fahren sollte



Wenn man meistens nur mit 2 Leuten gleichzeitig da ist schafft man nciht viel. bis zum letzten drop ist alles fahrbar. kannst ja gerne die harke schwingen und was tuen.
so gucke jetzt earthed 5 und fahre dann nach Hi, Geburtstag feiern. bis denne dann


----------



## enemy111 (15. November 2008)

ich werde sowas nie mitbrigen können => da ich aus hildesheim komme, jedes mal mit meinem nicolai da hinstrampeln muss und dann kann ich nicht auch noch so ne dumme harke mitnehmen 
=> also : wenn irgendjemand da mal ne harke mitbringt, die dann auch da lässt wenn diese nicht mehr zum einsatz kommt und mir sagt wo sie ist , kann man auch sehr gut ALLEINE!!! das machen 
das würd ich auch machen , wenn da mal eine wäre.......


----------



## MasterAss (15. November 2008)

Wer hat morgen Bock auf ne Tour?
Uhrzeit ist mir eigentlich egal... Nur nicht vor 12h!


----------



## enemy111 (17. November 2008)

wenn ich mir  die boxxer kaufe , was muss ich beachten ? irgenwas mit steckachse oder so ? hab da ja noch nicht viel ahnung von


----------



## --->freak<--- (17. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir  die boxxer kaufe , was muss ich beachten ? irgenwas mit steckachse oder so ? hab da ja noch nicht viel ahnung von




ja duch bracuhst nen boxxer adapter , wenn sie die halterung nich geändert haben .. ! aber sonst musste nix beachten ! greez benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReD_BeaR (17. November 2008)

hast du nicht ein 1,5 zoll steuerrohr? dann brauchste ein reduzer steuersatz, denn die boxxer hat ein 1, 1/8 zoll steuerrohr.  gibts von fsa


----------



## enemy111 (17. November 2008)

was is denn überhaupt das steuerrohr ? 
sind die von fsa gut ?  preis ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. November 2008)

Lol, das Steuerrohr ist das Rohr wo dein Gabelschaft durchgeht, darin sitzt dein Steuersatz.
Du brauchst entweder ein voll intrigierten Steuersatz z.B. Cane Creek oder Reset. oder ein 1.5 Steuersatz mit Reducer


----------



## ReD_BeaR (17. November 2008)

Von FSA gibts den "Orbit DL Reduction Steuersatz - onepointfive auf 1-1/8" fÃ¼r 49,90â¬ bei bikemailorder.de. wie die sind kann ich nicht sagen. bis jetzt hÃ¤lt er beim bike eines freundes^^ sieht auch nicht billig aus


----------



## enemy111 (17. November 2008)

ich werd mich dann mal bisschen um gucken ..
wie siehts aus mit der nabe ? brauch man ne stärkere oder stabliere für ne doppelkopfbrücke ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. November 2008)

du brauchst nur eine für 20mm Steckachse das wars und halt nen Boxxer Adapter für deine bremse.


----------



## enemy111 (17. November 2008)

lohnen sich die teuren sahcen von chris king ? z.b. steuersatz 1,5 ?
kostet immerhin ,also der den ich brauche glaube ich  190 euro bei bikemailorder, dafür 10 jahre garantie....


----------



## MasterAss (18. November 2008)

Vergiss es, mehr als Blingbling ist das nicht. Kauf dir nen gescheiten von FSA für weniger ein 1/4 des Preises.

Einbauen ist übrigens nicht mal eben selber, sondern bitteschön mit Spezialwerkzeug oder selbstgebasteltem und technischem Verständnis. Der Steuersatz mus genau gerade eingebaut werden, sonst machste dir auch u.U. das Steuerrohr kaputt mal vom Steuersatz abgesehen.


----------



## enemy111 (18. November 2008)

toll  BLING BLING .. nein scherz.. muss dann mal gucken von welcher marke ich das zeugs kaufe..
ich kann das schonmal nicht ^^
kennt ihr einen guten bikehändler in hildesheim und umgebung ? oder in alfeld ? oder irgendwo ? in hildesheim  sind nur sc........ ...händler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (18. November 2008)

Leinebike in Gronau. Faire Preise, super Service.


----------



## enemy111 (18. November 2008)

touren mäßig ? 
oder auch downhil freeride ?
und bestellen kann man da auch oder ?


----------



## MasterAss (18. November 2008)

Der Laden ist eher ein sportlich ausgelegter, d.h. Rennräder + Marathon / AM Fullys.
Bestellen kann er eigentlich alles. Ein Besuch oder Anruf sollte alles klären.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. November 2008)

such dir das teil im Internet, du bekommst es dort am günstigsten, wenn du einbau Probleme hast meld dich, habe allerhand Werkzeug dafür, achja Steuersatz bekommt man auch gut mit nem stück holz eingepresst.
kann dir auch nen Alutech Steuersatz empfehlen, der hält bis jetzt 1 Saison und keine Probleme.Oder du guckt mal nach nen Sunline Steuersatz.

AChja mal so am Rande, am günstigsten Laufräder umspeichen tut Funcorner in Hameln, also mit Speichen mal eben auf nem Samstag 15eur.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (18. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> am günstigsten Laufräder umspeichen tut Funcorner in Hameln, also mit Speichen mal eben auf nem Samstag 15eur.



danke für den tipp


----------



## enemy111 (18. November 2008)

okay benni 
ich sag dann mal bescheid wenn ich das schöne teil habe.. ma gucken ob wir es schaffen 
und der adapter für die code ? den muss ich auch bestellen ? also einzelnt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (18. November 2008)

ich bekomme grad das kotzen der typ mitter 888 meldet sich nimmer 

wenn der sich in 5 tagen nit meldet hohl ich mir ne totem coil , was halt ihr davon ?  

greeeez benni


----------



## enemy111 (18. November 2008)

nein


----------



## average.stalker (18. November 2008)

tja - meine 66 is nun wech


----------



## --->freak<--- (18. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> tja - meine 66 is nun wech



ich habe ( hatte ) ja die entscheidunf zwischen ner 888 RC2x WC oder Totem ... ! aber das sich der typ nich mehr meldet werd ich mir wohl ne totem gönnen


----------



## enemy111 (19. November 2008)

kommt irgendwer freitag nach diekholzen ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. November 2008)

was für nen vergleich, du kannst doch nciht ne totem mit ner 888 WC vergleichen?!
Naaja die Totem ist ok, würde persönlich aber lieber ne Doppelbrücken gabel im DH fahren.

Freitag keine Zeit, Arbeite bis 16Uhr oder auch länger.


----------



## enemy111 (19. November 2008)

wo haste denn was gefunden ???
irgenwer  anderes freitag?


----------



## --->freak<--- (19. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wo haste denn was gefunden ???
> irgenwer  anderes freitag?



wenn ich bis dahin ne gabel habe , ja !


----------



## MasterAss (20. November 2008)

Laut Wetterbericht könnte Sonntag das erste Schneebiken anliegen. Wer wäre dabei?
Sonntag müsste der Boden dann genug gefroren sein, dass es Spaß machen könnte.


----------



## eisenarsch (20. November 2008)

ich ichich 

 endlich wird das wetter besser  ich will frost !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. November 2008)

Samstag ??


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. November 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Laut Wetterbericht könnte Sonntag das erste Schneebiken anliegen. Wer wäre dabei?
> Sonntag müsste der Boden dann genug gefroren sein, dass es Spaß machen könnte.


 UND


eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich ichich
> 
> endlich wird das wetter besser  ich will frost !


...Ihr könnt es ja wohl nicht abwarten.... FROST....Das ist ja ein anderer Aggregatzustand; da hören ja schon die Wassermolküle auf zu Schwingen, na ja, fast, kann und darf man dann überhaupt noch MTB-Fahren? Was sagt das nieders. Forstgesetz dazu? Gibt es noch irgendwo (Kraftwerknähe) milde MTB-Revier-Temperaturen? Wird noch gejagt? @eisenarsch: Wo ist Deine Machete? Habe ich am WE  Zeit? Fragen über Fragen....
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (20. November 2008)

ich bin schon bei -12 grad gefahren  alles ne frage der kleidung  meine machte liegt wohl behütet unter dem kopfkissen von frorider.die werden wir bei frost auch nicht brauchen ,eher das hier


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. November 2008)

Dein Equipment hat so was Beruhigendes


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. November 2008)

Brauche ich am WE so was:




LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. November 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich bin schon bei -12 grad gefahren  alles ne frage der kleidung  meine machte liegt wohl behütet unter dem kopfkissen von frorider.die werden wir bei frost auch nicht brauchen ,eher das hier



Naja nicht ganz Kopfkissen, sagen wir mal im Bikeregal neben Bremsenreiniger und deiner Säge


----------



## enemy111 (20. November 2008)

morgen räum ich auf in diekholzen.. dann müsst ihr nich merh so rumheulen das man nich sieht wo  man langfährt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. November 2008)

Sonntag könnte hart werden, aber nicht der Boden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wann ist Treff der Modderfahrer? 
12.00 AT?


----------



## eisenarsch (21. November 2008)

das passt ,bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (21. November 2008)

so in diekholzen is alles frei gemacht..
und wer mal vorbei guckt wird merken das was in bau ist..
was großes


----------



## tfc-rider (21. November 2008)

@ enemy: sag ma ^^ ich komm nich so einfach da hin xD


----------



## enemy111 (21. November 2008)

ein locker 10 meter double


----------



## tfc-rider (21. November 2008)

wuuhht ?? wo denn ? hammergeil ^^


----------



## --->freak<--- (21. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ein locker 10 meter double



haste angefangen den da zubauen wo ich gesagt habe ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. November 2008)

meisnte ihr überschätzt euch nciht bei 10m, Benni du bist doch noch nie so nen Ding gesprungen, fang lieber klein an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReD_BeaR (22. November 2008)

fotos?


----------



## --->freak<--- (22. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> meisnte ihr überschätzt euch nciht bei 10m, Benni du bist doch noch nie so nen Ding gesprungen, fang lieber klein an



ja stimmt 10 m nich aber 5 m und 5 m sind mitlerweile schon wieder langweilig ! 

und benni man kann ihn bauen um sich ran zu trauen ... wenn man gleich von vornerein sowas sagt naja dann is ja normal .. ich ich will nächstes jahr eh die 10 knacken .. also von daher is das ding ganich so unsinnig ! aber is ja auch egal .. 

greez benni


----------



## enemy111 (22. November 2008)

also ich denk nich das is falsch is den zu bauen 
immerhin lernt man dann ..
und nach 5 mal anfahren bekomt man ein gefühl für das ding und die entfernung und speed.. und bla ..
und fotos gibts nich ..
cam is schrott ?!


----------



## eisenarsch (22. November 2008)

hauptsache ihr habe genug platz für


----------



## eisenarsch (22. November 2008)

redet ihr von diesem ding ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

ich war heute im schnee 

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
ein wenig zu matschig ,der frost kommt sicher noch


----------



## --->freak<--- (22. November 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> hauptsache ihr habe genug platz für




haha sehr witzig  ! pasiern kann immer was selbst wenn du nur ne treppe runterfährst  aber sowas find ich ganz und garnich lustig ... !

greez benni


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. November 2008)

ReD_BeaR schrieb:


> fotos?



Ja hier, bitte!...

Pfädchen, Eisenarsch und Master... viel Spaß bei der morgigen Tour...
das Wetter ist genial!










[/URL



[/IMG]


----------



## eisenarsch (22. November 2008)

sehr schön.aber kommst du morgen nicht mit ?


----------



## enemy111 (22. November 2008)

@ eisenarsch : quatsch 
das was ich meine is bei dieser mini steilkurve die man nich anfahren kann..
ich wollte eigentlich ein bild hochladen ...aber irgendwie get das grade nich
bild kommt noch
wo es zum mindest makiert is wo es is


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. November 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> sehr schön.aber kommst du morgen nicht mit ?



ne, leider nicht... ich muß morgen Handball spielen und somit auf richtigen Sport verzichten
Der "Frost" fehlt noch aber für den ersten Schnee waren das heute schon schöne Eindrücke... Mein Rad sieht aus wie ein einziger Klumpen Modder man war das geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (22. November 2008)

guckt ma in meinem album-- hab mal ein bild hochgeladen wo das is in diekholzen


----------



## Freerider.Je. (22. November 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ein locker 10 meter double



10m ? Seid ihr euch sicher das eure Bau erfahrung ausreicht,für sein Dickes ding?

Ich meine Nur das ein 10m Sprung soo Perfekt wie möglich sein sollte,ich hab schon ein paar erfahrungen gesammelt.

Das größte was ich gesprungen bin ist auch ein 5m Double,den ich auch selber gebaut habe(mit hilfe von ein Paar Kumpels).

Der Freak und Ich hatten auch ein 7m+ Double gebaut und letzt endlich hatt sich es heraus gestellt das es unmöglich wahr in zu springen,aber das sah man erst wo er fertig war. 

Ich will euch nicht den Spass verderben ,einfach klein Anfangen und  immer weiter Steigern.

Ihr könnt auch mal zu unserem Track kommen und es euch mal anschauen

Und viel erfolg bei eurer Bauaction,komme vllt. auch mal vorbei wenn ich wieder ein Bike habe.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. November 2008)

Freerider.Je. schrieb:


> 10m ? Seid ihr euch sicher das eure Bau erfahrung ausreicht,für sein Dickes ding?
> 
> Ich meine Nur das ein 10m Sprung soo Perfekt wie möglich sein sollte,ich hab schon ein paar erfahrungen gesammelt.
> 
> ...



Genau meine Meinung Jens.

@ Freak: du hast auch noch net die Bau Erfahrung. überleg mal wie weit 10m sind. 6m sind z.B. der Double in Thale.
Du brauchst einiges Holz, für Landung und Absprung. der Absprung muss echt perfekt sein, springste zu Kurz biste evtl im Krankenhaus.
Schnell genug musste auch werden.

baut lieber nen Gab über das Loch oben, wo der kleine mini Kicker daneben ist. Enemy weiß was ich meine.


----------



## enemy111 (22. November 2008)

@ fr. je :  wo kommste her ? 
zur zeit hat ja seit wochen keiner mehr zeit 
aber ich denke das wir es auf jeden fall stabil gebaut kriegen 
hab mir das alles schön von florider ben gemerkt..
erst unten holz.. dann stützen 
dann auf der ganzen fläche unten holz
dann seiten begrenzungen 
dann fähle rein nageln
festnageln
verschieden erdschichten
fertig
oder ?


----------



## enemy111 (22. November 2008)

@ ben : ja ich weiß ws du meinst
aber da springt man deiner meinung ja auch 8 meter
die 2 meter machens jez auch nich mehr sooooo ....


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. November 2008)

Jens ist mein Schwager und wohnt bei mir im Haus.

aber überleg mal biste shcon mal nen richtigen double gesprungen, baut erst mal nen 3m double und dann langsam steigern, was bringt so nen fettes ding wenn da so wie so keiner springt.

Wichtig ist doch erstmal eine gut fahrbare Line zu amchen und dann weiter überlegen, bringt ja nix 1000 Baustellen zu haben und jeder baut  irgendwo was anderes.


----------



## --->freak<--- (22. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung Jens.
> 
> @ Freak: du hast auch noch net die Bau Erfahrung. überleg mal wie weit 10m sind. 6m sind z.B. der Double in Thale.
> Du brauchst einiges Holz, für Landung und Absprung. der Absprung muss echt perfekt sein, springste zu Kurz biste evtl im Krankenhaus.
> ...



dumme klug*******rei hier .... jens hat recht .. aber benni zu dem was du schreibst sag ich jetz echt mal ganix .. wär nur verschwendete zeit ! iund der ziel double kann man zwischen 9 und 13 m springen ! das road gap is 6 m ! nix gegen dich benni


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. November 2008)

ich sag nur meine Meinung, wenns dir nciht passt pp.
ihr müsst euch ja nciht dran halten, habe ja nur nen Tip gegeben.

Viel Erfolg beim Bauen


----------



## --->freak<--- (22. November 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ich sag nur meine Meinung, wenns dir nciht passt pp.
> ihr müsst euch ja nciht dran halten, habe ja nur nen Tip gegeben.
> 
> Viel Erfolg beim Bauen




jaja is ja schon gut ..  .. sich immer auf die stürzen die beim bauen helfen , suuuper !

aber zum thema dort bauen werde ich jetz nix mehr sagen .. sich soll mir jetz egal sein ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (22. November 2008)

vor ner zeit hat jemand den vorschlag gemacht hinter dem letzten kicker ( voher war das der drop) über dieses dumme loch da hinter ein double zu bauen.. UND DAS HAB ICH NICH ALS ERSTES VORGESCHLAGEN 
weiter oben ist halt auch son loch .. da KÖNNTE  man so einen auch hinbauen, dort passt er nämlich viel besser in die line


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. November 2008)

...


----------



## enemy111 (22. November 2008)

was is los?


----------



## eisenarsch (23. November 2008)

wie sieht es aus ,12uhr am aussichtsturm ? kommt wer mit oder was ? ist jetzt schon zu warm ,wird voll die schlammschlacht


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. November 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wie sieht es aus ,12uhr am aussichtsturm ? kommt wer mit oder was ? ist jetzt schon zu warm ,wird voll die schlammschlacht



In jedem Falle viel Spaß, vom Wetter her ist es doch gar nicht sooo schlecht


----------



## MasterAss (23. November 2008)

@Matze
Ich komme nicht mit, ist mir einfach zu schlammig. Ich warte bis Dienstag, da sollen es -5 Grad werden. Gehe heute lieber laufen. Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (23. November 2008)

na das wird ja immer schöner  kommt den der pfädchenfinder mit oder bin ich wieder als einzelkämpfer unterwegs


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. November 2008)

@Matze
nach meinen proben Sa 100% Saft
heute 90% Saft 10% Frost macht es keinen sinn,
alle 500m den Reifen frei zu machen
2 kalte nächte müssen es wohl noch sein.


----------



## eisenarsch (23. November 2008)

da mein camelbak schon aufgetankt ist und ich blöd genug bin ,werde ich halt alleine radeln bzw. schlammsurfen 

 bin dann mal weg


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. November 2008)

reichte das profil oder brauchtest du schaufelräder, räderschaufeln ?


----------



## average.stalker (23. November 2008)

@masterass: hast du deinen ARDENT mal die küchenwaage gelegt?
ich brauch nen neuen hinterreifen, als ersatz für den Minion R und denke über den ardent nach.
aber irgendwie sind die gewichtsangaben im internet verwirrend, mal so - mal so!


----------



## MasterAss (23. November 2008)

Nee habe ich nicht. Hatte allerdings auch den 2.25" Ardent. Den fand ich zwar ganz gut, war jedoch zu schmal (wollte das mal ausprobieren). Jetzt fährt in meine Freundin. Für den Sommer nächsten Jahres denke ich auch drüber nach, aber dann 2.4". Jetz im Winter fahr ich aktuell den Swampthing hinten in 2.35".

Die RubberQueen ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsreifen für vorne und das für´s ganze Jahr.

Ach ja bzgl. Gewichte:
Schau mal auf http://silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_ardent.html

Dort einfach bei der gewünschten Größe auf´s Gewicht mit der Maus gehen und dann siehste die gewogenen Werte...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. November 2008)

Moin Moin und Salve,
der Wetterdienst meldet: 
Trail-Strecken im Hildesheimer Wald nur mit Schneeketten befahrbar

Stellenweise herrscht ein Schlamm/Matsch/Schnee/Eis-Gemisch vor

Extreme Rutschgefahr: nix für Heizer

....da muß mal erst Mütterchen Frost rüber gehen, und nicht zu knapp....

Bei mir gibt es dann eben weiterhin Trocken-Training....
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> @masterass: hast du deinen ARDENT mal die küchenwaage gelegt?
> ich brauch nen neuen hinterreifen, als ersatz für den Minion R und denke über den ardent nach.
> aber irgendwie sind die gewichtsangaben im internet verwirrend, mal so - mal so!



probier mal nen Minion F aus, Laufrichtung nach hinten, ist echt Top fahre ich auch so.


----------



## average.stalker (23. November 2008)

@masterass
aaaah. ich dachte, du hattest den 2.4er..
hm.. für nen rubber queen könnte ich mich auch begeistern, aber ich macht mir nicht zwei völlig verschiedene reifen dran, das sieht kagge aus, dafür bin ich doch zu sehr optik nerd..  

@ben: 
das hab ich auch schon öfter gehört, dass der Minion Fauch hinten gefahren wird... und dann echt die Laufrichtung auch tauschen?
wäre ne überlegung.
den gibt es in 2.5 als falt-version, da hält sich noch das gewicht in grenzen...


soooo: hier noch mal der aufgriff der Lampen-Diskussion:
könnten mal bitte die beiden NIGHTRIDER Günther und Eisenarsch Ihre Technik-Tips posten.

mich nervt es voll an, dass man nur am WE fahren kann - und dann hat man entweder keine zeit oder schitt wetter...

was für ne Lampe ist cool und kostet kein Vermögen??


----------



## eisenarsch (23. November 2008)

vielleicht wäre die KARMA was für dich ? der preis geht ja gerade noch.als ich meine HOPE bestellt habe ,hatte ich sicher leicht einen sitzen  bereue es aber nicht  viel spaß mit der großen auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (23. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> @masterass
> aaaah. ich dachte, du hattest den 2.4er..
> hm.. für nen rubber queen könnte ich mich auch begeistern, aber ich macht mir nicht zwei völlig verschiedene reifen dran, das sieht kagge aus, dafür bin ich doch zu sehr optik nerd..
> 
> ...



Jo echt die Laufrichtung wechseln, damit haste super Bremspower, kann ihc nur empfehlen.


----------



## average.stalker (23. November 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre die KARMA was für dich ? der preis geht ja gerade noch.als ich meine HOPE bestellt habe ,hatte ich sicher leicht einen sitzen  bereue es aber nicht  viel spaß mit der großen auswahl



uff - um bei der hope auf den bestellknopf zu drücken, müsste ich wohl mehr machen, als die halbe flasche wein auszutrinken, die noch in der küche steht!  

aber geil ist sowas schon

ja, die Karma oder auch die powerled black wären vielleicht was..

was für eine hattest du vor der Hope?

@ben:
cool... das nehm ich mal in angriff


----------



## eisenarsch (23. November 2008)

genau diese hier


----------



## average.stalker (23. November 2008)

ist ja fast die gleiche, oder?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. November 2008)

Hi average.stalker,
ich werfe nochmal mein low-budget-Lösung (Romisen TC-5) in die Runde:





...die da rechts gibt es hier:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10452
Ging schnell und problemlos, mit paypal, nix Zoll
Akkus (CR123A) & Ladegerät aus der Bucht...
Macht zusammen (Romisen TC-5 & Akkus & Ladegerät) rund 50 EUR...
...ein paar Kabelbinder & Klettband... Fertig!
Ist natürliche keine eisenarsch-high-end-Lösung, dafür aber ohne Schwipps über dealextreme und ebay ganz nüchtern bestellbar
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. November 2008)

....und sieht dann ungefähr so aus:




LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> uff - um bei der hope auf den bestellknopf zu drücken, müsste ich wohl mehr machen, als die halbe flasche wein auszutrinken, die noch in der küche steht!





Licht ist wichtig... in Salze hat letzte Woche jemand ohne Licht einen Fußgänger mitgenommen... überhaupt nicht gut!

Hey Günther, Trockentraining für morgen steht... wenn sich in den nxt. 23,5 Std keiner die Knochen bricht!!!!
Fahren gepflegt mit schwarzem, hochglanz poliertem Dach zur Halle!


----------



## average.stalker (23. November 2008)

ne. gar nicht gut...

@ günter.. ach ja genau, die romisen oder fenix - lösung...
ich bin halt total verwirrt, was da gut ist und was nicht...
da gibt es soviele verschiede LED´s, streuscheiben etc... schwierig.
vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal was kaufen

wisst ihr, ob Dynamo oder die anderen Hildesheimer Bikeshops Lampen z.b. die Sigmas, verkaufen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. November 2008)

hab noch ne Sigma Mirage hier liegen, kannste für 15eur haben. war nur einmal benutzt.
Akku kommt in den Getränkehalter und du kannst noch die 2te hellere Lampe mit anstecken, hab ich aber nie gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrangeSpy (24. November 2008)

http://www.braeuer-motorradsport.de/html/download.html

ist die HP von meinem Motorradhändler, die Scheinwerfer gehen aber auch für MTB
Kleiner Tip am Rande ;-)


----------



## average.stalker (24. November 2008)

du lachst, aber im elektronic-forum sind ein paar jungs, die sich flutlicht installiert haben, das echt so hell wie von motorrädern ist...  .-)

@ben: danke, aber die mirage hat mich nicht so überzeugt was ich gesehen habe.
ich denke es wird eine Powerled Black


----------



## OrangeSpy (24. November 2008)

@stalker: war auch nur ein tip. haben die lampen beim 24h-rennen getestet und ich hatte probehalber die lampen am mtb. war wahnsinn im wald ;-)


----------



## average.stalker (24. November 2008)

wieviel kilo akku muss man da so mitschleppen?


----------



## OrangeSpy (24. November 2008)

der akku den ich hatte war nicht schwerer als der von sigma für die mirage
leuchtdauer bei voller beleuchtung war etwa 2,5h
genaue technische daten kann ich gern mal besorgen


----------



## average.stalker (24. November 2008)

cool... wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (24. November 2008)

geil, für 200eur 2 Helmlampen, kann man nix gegen sagen.

@orange: weißte auch ob er die Leatt Brace Adventure hat. oder nur das für 400eur?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. November 2008)

@Günther 


Gratulation zur 1. Bezwingung der schmierigen Nordostpassage zum Hildesheimer AT mit Händi am Ohr und OHNE SAUERSTOFF im Winter 2008/09


----------



## OrangeSpy (24. November 2008)

ist die adventure die günstige?
müsste auch da sein
haben auch die neue von evs http://www.braeuer-motorradsport.de/home.htm
einfach vorbeischauen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. November 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @Günther
> 
> 
> Gratulation zur 1. Bezwingung der schmierigen Nordostpassage zum Hildesheimer AT mit Händi am Ohr und OHNE SAUERSTOFF im Winter 2008/09


LOL, Danke Danke, und alles ohne Not-Biwak
Bis auf leichte Erfrierungen an den Zehen; brauche unbedingt diese elek. Fußsohlenheizungen wie die von Jimi-Spezi-Robert....
LG, Günther


----------



## OrangeSpy (24. November 2008)

@frodrider: doppelscheinwerfer kosten etwas mehr. 200 ist für einfach! einfach ist aber brutal hell. empfehle flood und nicht spot


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. November 2008)

achso, hatte auf das bild für 209eur geklickt, da stand das das mit 2 scheinwerfern sein soll. sind aber Preislich trotzdem recht günstig.
Wenn ihc das näcshte mal anch Hi fahre, geh ich da mal rein und gucke mal anch den Leatt brace


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. November 2008)

OrangeSpy schrieb:


> @frodrider: doppelscheinwerfer kosten etwas mehr. 200 ist für einfach! einfach ist aber brutal hell. empfehle flood und nicht spot



War heute da gewesen, soll dich grüßen.
Die Scheinwerfer sind echt zu empfehlen, super hell, nciht zu groß, mit Nihm oder Lionen Akku, inklusive Helmhalter und Lenkerhalter, Lenker Halter mit Einstellbaren winkel nach links und rechts.


----------



## herr_rolf (28. November 2008)

@Average.Stalker

Hallo,

bzgl. der Fenix/Romisen-Lösung hätte ich hier noch ein anderes Bild (ich stehe an der Tosmar-Hütte, gegenüber die Trail-Einfahrt).





Am Lenker ist eine Fenix (allerdings die alte CE-Version mit 135 Lumen) und auf dem Helm eine Jetbeam III. Die JB III ist der Fenix deutlich überlegen, wiegt kaum mehr und hat das handlichere Format. Alle mir bekannten Romisen-Lampen lässt sie qualitativ alt aussehen, ist leider aber auch i.d.R. etwas teurer (ich habe für meine in einer special sale-Aktion 31 bezahlt.)

Lampe läuft mit 18650-Akkus, was IMHO ein deutlicher Vorteil ist. Die Laufzeit ist viel höher als bei 2 * AA.

Eine weitere, auch preislich interessante Alternative, könnte für die die EagleTac 10 sein. Ist noch etwas heller als die Jetbeam und hat eine breitere Ausleuchtung. 

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=62049&highlight=EagleTac


Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## average.stalker (28. November 2008)

hey rolf

danke für das bild und die info! sieht ja mal sehr geil aus.

ich hab mir jetzt eine Powerled Black anfang der woche bestellt.
vilelicht, wenns mich richtig packt mit dem nachbiken, hol ich mir so eine kleine als zusatz. mal schauen.

wir sollten alle mal ein nightbiken machen?
eisenarsch?
günther?
was meint ihr?

rolf: hast du zufällig ein Cube Stereo? mit ist gestern glaube ich jemand mit so einer hellen stirnlampe in der nähe vom PVH entgegen gekommen


----------



## herr_rolf (28. November 2008)

Hallo Average.stalker,

nein, ich habe kein Cube Stereo und wohne auch nicht in PVH-Nähe.

Die PowerLed-Black finde ich auch richtig gut, ist im Gegensatz zu meinen Taschenlampen auch ne echte Fahrradlampe. Sieht schon hübscher aus. Ich habe die schon mal hier im Wald in echt gesehen, da fand ich, daß Sie deutlich spottiger als die Fenix ist (Prima Fernlicht). Was zumindestens bei mir das ungute Gefühl verstärkt hat, daß rechts und links Wildschweine hocken, die ich nicht sehen kann. 

Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (28. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wir sollten alle mal ein nightbiken machen?
> eisenarsch?
> günther?
> was meint ihr?



ich wäre sofort dabei  
vorhin war ich idiot ne kleine runde radeln.mein außenthermoter sagte mir was von 8grad.auf dem heimweg waren dann 0grad.das mit *kurzer hose*


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. November 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> .... 0grad.das mit *kurzer hose*


Hallooo, mit kurzer Hose? Alle Langen in der Wäsche? Oder: Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (28. November 2008)

so bin ich halt


----------



## enemy111 (28. November 2008)

stellt euch ma nich so an 
ich fahr immer mit kurzer hose


----------



## average.stalker (28. November 2008)

ich war vorhin auch endlich mal wieder aufm rad. nach 5 lange wochen. 
hat sich angefühlt, als wär ich noch nie rad gefahren.. hahaha... 
aber Ich hatte eine lange hose an hehehe

@ralf: ja, das die PLB sehr spottig ist, hab ich auch gehört. na mal schauen, von den wildscheinen und anderen monstern will ich eh nix sehen  
wenns gar nicht geht, hol ich mir noch was mit mehr breitenwirkung vorm vorderrad dazu. muss ja nicht teuer sein...

und DANN: machen wir nen nightride, okay?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. November 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> so bin ich halt



**kopfschüttel** Matze.. kann sein das ich Dich gesehen habe... momentan radeln nicht viele in kurzen Hosen durch die Landschaft. 

Das Ereignis "Nachtfahrt" möchte ich nicht missen!!! Wann, wann, wann???

Morgen Nachmittag werde ich damit verbringen alles sauber zu machen was Räder hat in meinem Besitz... Das Wetter fordert schweren Tribut


----------



## MasterAss (29. November 2008)

Mir ist das im Augenblick alles zu schlammig und matschig. Macht einfach kein Spaß zu heizen im Moment. War auch schon 4 Wochen nicht mehr biken... Naja, im Winter wird gelaufen.


----------



## eisenarsch (29. November 2008)

ob du dich beim laufen einsaust oder beim biken ,ist doch schnurz 
ich warte allerdings auch lieber auf den frost  schönes we euch allen


----------



## enemy111 (29. November 2008)

danke dir auch 
ich will wieder warmes wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. November 2008)

auf Waldautobahnen geht es eigentlich mit dem Modder.


----------



## MasterAss (29. November 2008)

Waldautobahnen? Wer zum Teufel fährt denn sowas? 
Wenn ich Bike will ich Action, zum Trainieren gehe ich laufen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. November 2008)

Ab und an genieße ich auch mal ´ne Autobahn momentan ist das mit dem laufen so eine Sache... habe mir beim Handball einen dicken "großen Onkel" (?...nein... Zeh!!!) zugezogen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. November 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ab und an genieße ich auch mal ´ne Autobahn


 und zwar hiermit:





...im Tiefflug
Aber vorsicht beim Kuppeln wg. dicken Großen Onkel
LG, Günther
Bis Montag, gut getaped, OK!?


----------



## average.stalker (29. November 2008)

yeah, ich hab vorhin mal die Lampe eingeweiht, nachdem der postman heute morgen so freundlich war mihc zu wecken um sie mir zu übergeben!

total super. für mach3 übers wurzelparket reichts vermutlich nicht, aber für normale wege und für trails mit nicht ganz offener bremse auf jeden fall.
gott sei dank kann ich jetzt im winter biken!

hab sie an den helm montiert und finds echt sehr sehr geil
nur extrem matschig war es.

ich will über winter ne gute mixtur aus laufen und biken hinbekommen
hab gestern nach 15km gemerkt, dass ich schon 5 wochen nicht aufm bike saß.
biken ist nicht laufen und laufen ist nicht biken....

also: wenn ihr bergauf langsam fahrt, hätt ich sau bock aufn nightride!


----------



## average.stalker (29. November 2008)

ps: empfehlt mir bitte mal ne lange bib hose mit einsatz, die nicht gleich ein ganzes vermögen (sprich: 100 euro) kostet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristopherB (29. November 2008)

Würde mich bei Gonso oder Adidas umschauen, letztere eine Nummer größer als Gonso. Meine hab ich bei Rose für 33 geschossen, da ist aber leider dank der 50% Aktion alles abgegrast.
Für Gonso und Adidas würde ich beim Bornmann reinschauen.

WEIT unter 100 wirst du aber wohl nicht wegkommen, wenn du nicht irgendwo ne nette Aktion erwischst oder halt eine ungewöhnliche Größe trägst und bei rose.de noch was findest.

Gruß, Christopher


----------



## average.stalker (29. November 2008)

danke für den tip, bormann kannte ich gar nicht.

ne addidas für 65 euro inkl sitzpolster scheint ein guter deal.
und du meinst, die fallen kleiner aus?
sonst pass ich immer in M.. also hier L nehmen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. November 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Bis Montag, gut getaped, OK!?





 hehe, muß nur noch "Mavic" auf die Felgen schreiben. 
Jo Montag getaped und gestützt, werde heute schon einmal beim Punktspiel antesten wie viel Tape um so einen Zeh passt.

@Average.stalker... für Klamotten ist der b.o.c. in der Hildesheimer Straße ganz gut, ein Radl würde ich mir da nicht zulegen aber klamottentechnisch ->


----------



## HITOMI (30. November 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich wäre sofort dabei



ich auch. brauche nur ne lampe.
wird morgen bestellt.


----------



## ChristopherB (30. November 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:
			
		

> danke für den tip, bormann kannte ich gar nicht.
> 
> ne addidas für 65 euro inkl sitzpolster scheint ein guter deal.
> und du meinst, die fallen kleiner aus?
> sonst pass ich immer in M.. also hier L nehmen?



Hatte sie bei besagtem BOC anprobiert, habe eigentlich immer L gehabt, die Adidas wollte in L allerdings absolut nicht gehen und XL war passend bei 1,85m, Schrittlänge 92cm und 76kg.


----------



## average.stalker (30. November 2008)

na dann mal schauen. werd nachher mal zuschlagen


----------



## average.stalker (30. November 2008)

vorhin mal den matsch (und Rilana´s neue Kamera angetestet.
hoffentlich gibt es bald dauerfrost


----------



## HITOMI (30. November 2008)

von der temperatur her ging es sogar. aber der matsch war schon recht anstrengend.


----------



## eisenarsch (30. November 2008)

schöne bilder 
das wetter war doch prima ,war um 9.30 schon auf dem osterberg.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
ich habe diese woche leider spätschicht.vielleicht können wir nächstes we mal bei dunkelheit biken ,dann ist doch sicher deine funzel da  da sollten sich doch noch ein paar andere verrückte finden lassen


----------



## average.stalker (30. November 2008)

das zweite ist diekholzen, oder?

meine funzel ist da. hab gestern kurz probiert, war super. ich bin also einsatzbereit
rilana holt sich auch noch eine. da wird die nacht zum tag.

ja, lass mal gucken wegen WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (30. November 2008)

das 2. is diekholzen 
@eisenarsch ; hast du den bau anfang von dem double gesehen ?! 
über den es vor ner woche oder so " meinungsunterschiede " gab ?! 
bei der steilkurve


----------



## HITOMI (2. Dezember 2008)

Nächste Woche Nightride ist super.


----------



## MasterAss (2. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat Wochenende Bock zu fahren?


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Dezember 2008)

*ich*


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Dezember 2008)

Brauche Reifenempfehlung für 100% Saft:
hinten: von RR nach MK nach Ardent nach FA,
der schmiert nun auch mehr als er in Kurven führt, was nun? 
vorne geht noch Advantage, da Albert schon frührer rutscht.

Langlauf im Harz wäre eine Schöne Alternative, aber die Loipen schwimmen genauso wie hier die Trails.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Dezember 2008)

hehe, .... hinten 2,0 Spezi "the Captain"  

... am WoEnd, genauer gesagt Samstag war bei mir (glaube ich) Wellness mit Sauna angesagt... wenn würde ich mich vorher ein Stündchen einklinken. Sonntag muß ich Handball spielen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Dezember 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Brauche Reifenempfehlung für 100% Saft:
> hinten: von RR nach MK nach Ardent nach FA,
> der schmiert nun auch mehr als er in Kurven führt, was nun?
> vorne geht noch Advantage, da Albert schon frührer rutscht.
> ...



Mit nem Nokian Gazzaloddi 3,0 haste am besten Grip *g*, kommst dann aber nciht wirklich vorwärts.
Probier mal die Maxxis Swampthing, haben super grip im feuchten und matschigen Wald


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Dezember 2008)

... 3.0 = perfekte 3-Punkt-Klemmung im Hinterbau, auch ohne Laub!

Swampthing: gibt es um Hi einen Händler?


----------



## MasterAss (3. Dezember 2008)

Leider nicht, aber der perfekte Matschreifen!
gibt es günstig bei www.hibike.de.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Dezember 2008)

guck mal bei www.silberfische.net
einer der billigsten Läden mit der größten Auswahl an Maxxis reifen.
hinten 60a vorne 42a. am besten in 2.5er breite


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. Dezember 2008)

hibike? haben die sich gebessert? (zuletzt ca. 10 mails bis zur Lieferung)
silberfische +++

dochjetzt gibts Schnee im Harz


----------



## average.stalker (5. Dezember 2008)

hab nur gute erfahrungen mit HiBike gemacht...


----------



## ChristopherB (5. Dezember 2008)

Fährt jemand am WE? Bin technisch blutiger Anfänger, konditionell sollte es gehen...


----------



## MasterAss (5. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte Sonntag anvisiert, bin zwar 5 Wochen nicht gefahren, aber Trailsrocken wär mal wieder was.


----------



## enemy111 (6. Dezember 2008)

kennt irgendjemand einen mit nem alutech keiler und ner triplle eight und ich glaub noch nen roco ?!
hab ich gestern inner fußgängerzone gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Dezember 2008)

gute Frage, wars wirklich nen Keiler? welche Farbe? granny smith dormant?


----------



## BMTBA (6. Dezember 2008)

trainiert irgendwer von euch bei mcfit in hildesheim?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Dezember 2008)

...ähm, ich nicht 
Master, wann willst Du denn morgen los?


----------



## enemy111 (6. Dezember 2008)

sry ben weiß ich nich mehr
ich glaub schwarzer rahmen .. bin mir aber nich so sicher


----------



## MasterAss (6. Dezember 2008)

also ich werde wohl morgen lieber laufen gehen, ist mir zu matschig gewesen beim heutigen laufen...


----------



## Freerider.Je. (6. Dezember 2008)

Das hier ?


----------



## enemy111 (6. Dezember 2008)

richtig 
hatte kein bock dich anzulabern


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Dezember 2008)

er gehört ja auch nicht Jens, er hat auch nen UFO so wie du.
das bike gehört follprofi, hatte auch schon ein paar mal hier rein geschrieben, fuhr vorher ein CD Gemini


----------



## Harvester (7. Dezember 2008)

ich sag nur Schutzblech is was für Mädchen^^
hab gerade 2 Stunden Spass in den 7 Bergen gehabt


----------



## enemy111 (7. Dezember 2008)

schlammi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Dezember 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> ich sag nur Schutzblech is was für Mädchen^^
> hab gerade 2 Stunden Spass in den 7 Bergen gehabt



aaaalso ich fahre bei den Verhältnissen mit Schutzblech
in welchen Sieben Bergen bist Du gefahren? Bei Alfeld??? Die Ecke um Brüggen sah ganz geil aus!


----------



## Harvester (7. Dezember 2008)

jepp, wohne nun in wieder Eberholzen (Frau hat mir den Laufpass gegeben und sich nen Neuen gesucht........nach 13 Jahren), und da sind ne Menge Waldautobahnen. Und immer muss man lang und/oder steil bergauf (aber irgendwann auch wieder runter^^).
Dazu kommen dann noch die 2 Ausflugsziele Tafelturm und Himmelbergturm.

achja und das mit den Schutzblechen habe ich so von euch gesagt bekommen!


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Dezember 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> jepp, wohne nun in wieder Eberholzen (Frau hat mir den Laufpass gegeben und sich nen Neuen gesucht........nach 13 Jahren), und da sind ne Menge Waldautobahnen. Und immer muss man lang und/oder steil bergauf (aber irgendwann auch wieder runter^^).
> Dazu kommen dann noch die 2 Ausflugsziele Tafelturm und Himmelbergturm.
> 
> achja und das mit den Schutzblechen habe ich so von euch gesagt bekommen!



nächstes mal sagste bescheid, falls dir nix ausmacht wenn ich bergauf Schiebe *g*
dann fahren wir mal nen Trail über Langenholzen oder kommst mal mit in den gerzer schlag.
Eberholzen ist ja wirklich nit weit weg.
Kennste da nen Gasthof den Klages gehört?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Dezember 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> jepp, wohne nun in wieder Eberholzen (Frau hat mir den Laufpass gegeben und sich nen Neuen gesucht........nach 13 Jahren), und da sind ne Menge Waldautobahnen. Und immer muss man lang und/oder steil bergauf (aber irgendwann auch wieder runter^^).
> Dazu kommen dann noch die 2 Ausflugsziele Tafelturm und Himmelbergturm.
> 
> achja und das mit den Schutzblechen habe ich so von euch gesagt bekommen!



...ou shit!
ich fand´ die Steigungen von Brügge aus ganz interressant... und von den Höhen muss man ein super Blick auf das Leinetal haben!!
Bitte bescheid sagen wenn es in die Richtung geht...


----------



## Harvester (8. Dezember 2008)

naja die Richtung is ja mein neues Zuhause.....
ich war aber mit nem zu kleinen HT unterwegs das macht dann doch nicht so viel Spass. Suche daher weiterhin nach nem Fully-Rahmen mit 120-130er Federweg.
und zu Ben: Klages is meine Tante











Wollte auch mal Bilder reintun^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Dezember 2008)

wie jetzt echt? dann kennste bestimmt bastian klages, mit dem hab ich bei Bosch gelernt.
Man die Welt ist klein


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Dezember 2008)

...so muß ein Rad aussehen

meins schaut leider momentan genauso aus


----------



## Harvester (8. Dezember 2008)

direkt nach dem Bildermachen hab ich es dann in die Badewanne zum Saubermachen gestellt. Jetzt wo es trocken ist ist es aber irgendwie immernoch dreckig^^. Blöder Kalksteinschlamm. 

Logisch kenn ich meinen kleinen Cousin


----------



## enemy111 (8. Dezember 2008)

q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (8. Dezember 2008)

Harvester schrieb:


> naja die Richtung is ja mein neues Zuhause.....
> ich war aber mit nem zu kleinen HT unterwegs das macht dann doch nicht so viel Spass. Suche daher weiterhin nach nem Fully-Rahmen mit 120-130er Federweg.
> und zu Ben: Klages is meine Tante
> 
> ...




=>
hää 
wie verwirrend 
ich heiße auch ben  und mit nachnamen KLAGES


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Dezember 2008)

Er meinte mich und ihr meinte nen Klages mit dem ich zur Ausbildung gegangen bin


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. Dezember 2008)

ich wusste ganich das es hier so viele biker gibt  noch so scheiß lange bis weihnachten  ich will mal wieder fahren 
gibts eig i-wo was neues ? strecken mäsig oder so .... wa ja jetz schon mehr als nen monat nit unterwegs


----------



## enemy111 (8. Dezember 2008)

naja 1 monat ?!
sicher ?


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> naja 1 monat ?!
> sicher ?



ja so ziemlich !


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Dezember 2008)

ich war gestern mit nem Neuling in Langenholzen und Gerzen unterwegs, waren nach 6h wieder zu Hause. Überall viel Laub auf den trails. Kann ganz schön knifflig auf einigen Trails sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (9. Dezember 2008)

ich wil auch ma nach alfeld..
ich weiß nur noch nich wie ich da hinkommen soll
flo.ben : haste im dezember irgendwann urlaub?


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Dezember 2008)

hab im mom frei
du fährst du mit dem Zug nach Elze und dann steigst du in den Zug Richtung Göttingen.
gib doch einfach bei www.bahn.de Hildesheim - Alfeld ein

achja nciht florider sondern frorider


----------



## waldarbeiterin (9. Dezember 2008)

so, bin gerade heim gekommen von meinem ersten nightride mit meinem neuen schätzelein. 




das bild ist leider nicht so pralle, der sattel diente als stativ. 

ist da eingentlich noch der nightride in planung? ich würd gern mitkommen!


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Dezember 2008)

schön das wieder da bist  ich wäre sofort dabei ,dafür lasse ich alles stehen und liegen.nur freitag kann ich nicht ,weihnachtsfeier


----------



## Hils-Biker (9. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> so, bin gerade heim gekommen von meinem ersten nightride mit meinem neuen schätzelein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 151438
> 
> ...



Hallo,

welche Leuchte nutzt Du da?

Da es mich seit einiger Zeit nach Söhre verschlagen hat, würde ich ganz gern die ein oder andere Gelegenheit nutzen um Gleichgesinnte zu treffen und damit auch die hiesige Gegend noch besser kennzulernen.

Ansonsten bin ich fast jeden Sonntag im Hils unterwegs.


----------



## waldarbeiterin (9. Dezember 2008)

das is ne lupine wilma 5, die neue mit 17 watt. echt nen hammer-teil , kein vergleich zu meiner bisherigen sigma evo/evo x. die beiden sind dagegen echt was für die tonne!
@ eisenarsch, usw. : jetzt am donnerstag hätt ich zeit, so ab 16.30h (je nach treffpunkt auch erst später). wie siehts aus eisenarsch? drehn wir mal wieder ne runde, du hast meinen stumpi ja auch noch nicht gesehen.  hoffentlich bleibt's mal so kalt, auf'm kamm oben ist schon alles 'halbgefroren'. war mal wieder ne einigermaßen saubere runde heute.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> das is ne lupine wilma 5, die neue mit 17 watt. echt nen hammer-teil


Unglaublich, Glückwunsch, da hast Du ja richtig hingelangt
eisenarsch & Du vorweg, dann ist der Wald weihnachtlich erleuchtet: da hängen wir uns einfach mit in den Lichtkegel....
Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf Frost und den Weihnachtsmann
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> das is ne lupine wilma 5, die neue mit 17 watt. echt nen hammer-teil , kein vergleich zu meiner bisherigen sigma evo/evo x. die beiden sind dagegen echt was für die tonne!
> @ eisenarsch, usw. : jetzt am donnerstag hätt ich zeit, so ab 16.30h (je nach treffpunkt auch erst später). wie siehts aus eisenarsch? drehn wir mal wieder ne runde, du hast meinen stumpi ja auch noch nicht gesehen.  hoffentlich bleibt's mal so kalt, auf'm kamm oben ist schon alles 'halbgefroren'. war mal wieder ne einigermaßen saubere runde heute.



donnerstag passt mir  ich war vorhin auf dem truppenübungsplatz laufen ,kaum noch modder.es friert bereits ganz gut.musst nur sagen wo ich sein soll ,kann dich ja auch abholen


----------



## waldarbeiterin (9. Dezember 2008)

ök, übermorgen 16.30h bei mir (außer es pisst aus eimern). weißt ja noch wo ich wohne, nä?


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Dezember 2008)

alles klar ,bis denne 
matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (10. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> so, bin gerade heim gekommen von meinem ersten nightride mit meinem neuen schätzelein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 151438
> 
> ...



WOW!
dagegen ist ja meine läppische Powerled Black nur ein feuerzeug!
hammerteil, deine Lupine. 
jetzt bin ich neidisch...

wobei es mir echt gelangt hat.
zum waldautobahn fahren und "normale" trails ist die auch gut.

Nightride? Rilana und ich haben super bock, ob donnerstag klappt weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Dezember 2008)

... boah, seht Ihr auf dem Foto die rotglühenden Augenpaare abseits des Weges?

Würde trotzdem auch gern mitkommen!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Dezember 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... boah, seht Ihr auf dem Foto die rotglühenden Augenpaare abseits des Weges?


He, jetzt seh ich sie auch:





Tippe auf Wildschweine, mal schauen, vielleicht bekomme ich Do welche vor den Vorbau
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Dezember 2008)

So, jetzt sieht man sie...


----------



## waldarbeiterin (10. Dezember 2008)

ach, jetzt weiß ich auch wo das grunzen herkam 
ein glück dass mir nix passiert is


----------



## enemy111 (10. Dezember 2008)

@ fRorider : sry


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ich war gestern mit nem Neuling in Langenholzen und Gerzen unterwegs, waren nach 6h wieder zu Hause. Überall viel Laub auf den trails. Kann ganz schön knifflig auf einigen Trails sein.



achja in gerzen liegt übrigens ne harke aus edelstahl  naja werde wohl samstag hin fahren freitag lont nich ..


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. Dezember 2008)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> achja in gerzen liegt übrigens ne harke aus edelstahl  naja werde wohl samstag hin fahren freitag lohnt nich ..



achja kenne ich den ? oder besser gesagt wie heißtn der ? 

greez benni


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> ach, jetzt weiß ich auch wo das grunzen herkam
> ein glück dass mir nix passiert is



ich werde mich morgen ,für den fall das uns die schweine belästigen ,todesmutig auf sie stürzen 

 komme morgen mit dem hardtail ,beste gelegenheit meinen lrs einzuweihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (10. Dezember 2008)

gefallen mir nicht
wär da schlamm dran = 1000 mal besser


----------



## HITOMI (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Lampe ist gestern auch gekommen.
16h30 morgen ist leider zu Früh. Ich werde erst gegen 18h von der Arbeit zurück sein.


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht klappt es ja am we ?


----------



## ReD_BeaR (10. Dezember 2008)

kann mir jemand einen reifen empfehlen, den ich auf mein hardtail ziehen kann? für mtb/dirt fahren, aber leider auch viel straße. diese reinen dirtreifen sind auch nicht das wahre für mich, weil die bringen es im wald net^^ danke schonmal


----------



## waldarbeiterin (11. Dezember 2008)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Meine Lampe ist gestern auch gekommen.
> 16h30 morgen ist leider zu Früh. Ich werde erst gegen 18h von der Arbeit zurück sein.


schade, wie siehts aus mit nächster woche? hast du immer so spät feierabend?


----------



## HITOMI (11. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> schade, wie siehts aus mit nächster woche? hast du immer so spät feierabend?



ja, leider. im moment bin ich immer erst so um die zeit zu hause. muss halt noch einiges fertig werden vor weihnachten...
vielleicht wird's aber nächste woche etwas besser. spätestens ab donnerstag - ab da habe ich dann urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrangeSpy (11. Dezember 2008)

@red_bear
Versuchs mal mit Maxxis Larsson TT. Leicht profiliert aber im Schlamm nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Dezember 2008)

hey lasst mal feiern, wir haben die 100derste Seite geschafft im Thread
und gleich sind wir bei Beitrag 2500, das ist doch mal was.


----------



## Harvester (11. Dezember 2008)

ich hol schonmal die isotonischen Kaltgetränke auf Hopfen und Malzbasis


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Dezember 2008)

Nachtfahrt am WoEnd.... ?? 
Wann denn??? Samstag könnte ich mitkommen.
Sacht mal bescheid... bitte würde dann Samstag früh meine Beleuchtung entsprechend "aufwerten".


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> ök, übermorgen 16.30h bei mir (außer es pisst aus eimern). weißt ja noch wo ich wohne, nä?


&


eisenarsch schrieb:


> alles klar ,bis denne
> matze



...würde mir gerne mal die wilma in Aktion ansehen; bin heute nachmittag auch unterwegs: evt. gibt es ja einen Schnittpunkt? AT? Söhrer FH?, downhill-Hang Diekholzen? Neuhof/Lerchenberg?

@jimi-der-bayer
WE kompletto mit Weihnachtsmarkt&Co;-)
LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Dezember 2008)

... vielleicht morgen einer ab 14.00?
geht dann auch noch ohne weihnachstbeleuchtung.

beim lichtertanz heute abend kann ich mich nicht aktiv beteiligen, 
... mal sehen ob ich im finkenberg eine wildsau zum satteln finde, 
die mich mit ihrem nasennavi sicher zu dem schauspiel bringt.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Dezember 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ... mal sehen ob ich im finkenberg eine wildsau zum satteln finde,
> die mich mit ihrem nasennavi sicher zu dem schauspiel bringt.



... autsch!

Freitag feiern wir unsere Weihnachtsfeier.... dat wird da nix, folglich Samstag erst zu späterem Zeitpunkt auf den Hirschen!


----------



## ReD_BeaR (11. Dezember 2008)

*DING* 2500. Eintrag <--  finds cool das so viele hier so viel reinschreiben. das wollte ich an der stelle noch sagen


----------



## eisenarsch (11. Dezember 2008)

wir sind zurück ,war sehr geil  kommt doch mal mit ,das wetter war auch prima.
auf dem aussichtsturm






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
dann gab es noch nen leckeren glühwein





[/URL][/IMG]
wie war euer tag ,war "verbotene liebe" wieder spannend ?

@ günther ,ich ochse hatte mein handy noch auf lautlos sorry


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Dezember 2008)

respekt
Datum der Aufnahme:  2008:12:11 19:30:46
in weniger als 9 min vom AT nach Giesen!

oder daddels du schon beim DH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (11. Dezember 2008)

die uhrzeit betrifft den upload


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wir sind zurück ,war sehr geil  kommt doch mal mit ,das wetter war auch prima.
> auf dem aussichtsturm
> wie war euer tag ,war "verbotene liebe" wieder spannend ?
> @ günther ,ich ochse hatte mein handy noch auf lautlos sorry



Hohohohoo, 
draußen vom Walde komme ich her, 
muß Euch sagen es weihnachtet sehr,
auf den trails und auf den Bergen,
habe ich sie gesucht, die Schergen
waren sie indes verschwunden(?)
auf den Weinachtsmarkt entschwunden(?)
spielte doch dort Telefons Hintergrund
die klingelnden Glocken zart und rund!

Da wurde es mir doch zu bunt,
bin runter gefahren doch Laub und tiefen Grund,
wie Sau sah auch ich später aus 
als es ging mit breitem Grinsen gen Haus!
Und die Moral von der Geschicht, 
eisenarsch, schalte aus Dein Handy nicht

LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (11. Dezember 2008)

wäschewaschen, computer einrichten und die neue Oasis hören...
war auch okay.

eure bikes mit der motoradbeleuchtung sehen hammer aus


----------



## enemy111 (11. Dezember 2008)

@ frorider ben : wie is das mit deinem auto?? hab ne frage...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Dezember 2008)

prima sonne scheint, gleich gehts' los mit modder kneten. noch einer?


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ frorider ben : wie is das mit deinem auto?? hab ne frage...



Ne im mom noch keins da. kann aber Schwiegervater fragen. Wieso??


----------



## MasterAss (12. Dezember 2008)

so melde mich auch mal wieder zurück, hatte in letzter Zeit viel mit der Uni am Hut... Aber am Wochenende werde ich wohl endlich mal wieder Zeit und Lust finden und den Wald unsicher machen...


----------



## enemy111 (12. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte so ne geile idee heute 
ich hab son roadgap gebaut.. war nach 2 stunden fertig.. ging sehr schnell.. auffem feld..
ich habe den schla,, unterschätzt und musste leider feststellen das der schlamm vorder,hinterrad,hinterbau und alles mögliche blockiert hatte und ich somit mit ung. 15km/h  auf das gap zu gefahren bin 
hoffentlich ist der matsch bald weg 

@fro.ben : ich hab mich in letzter zeit gefragt, wie ich in parks kommen könnte...
und dann hab ich mir benni drüber gelabert.. und dann bist du mir eingefallen..
was würdeste dir denn für ein auto kaufen ?
und könnteste mich vllt. dann mal mitnehmen ?!


----------



## ReD_BeaR (12. Dezember 2008)

was haltet ihr davon, alle mal nach hahnenklee zu fahren?^^ also ich wäre dabei und bestimmt tfc-rider (fabio) und die anderen aus badze auch. wäre cool. müssten wir mal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (12. Dezember 2008)

wenn richtig lange frost hatte und nicht so viel schnee liegt, isses da bestimmt geil im winter!


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Dezember 2008)

klar wäre dabei, nur im mom ist da Schnee und Bikes dürfen nicht auf die strecke.
@ben, werde mir auf jedenfall nen Kombi holen, also einen kann ich immer mitnehmen.
denke das ich nächsten Monat einen hole


----------



## enemy111 (12. Dezember 2008)

ab nach hahnenklee..
die haben doch schon wieder auf oder ?!


----------



## average.stalker (12. Dezember 2008)

laut homepage noch nicht


----------



## enemy111 (12. Dezember 2008)

=> ....
Nach Abschluss der Revisionsarbeiten  geht die Saison des Bikepark Hahnenklee ab 13.12.08 weiter.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (12. Dezember 2008)

aber nur wenns gutes wetter ist, dann nehmen die auch bikes mit nach oben. dieses jahr war der februar und märz extrem warm und trocken... das lässt hoffen  wir fahren da die erste möglichkeit auf jeden fall wieder hin. ich sag dann wir bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (13. Dezember 2008)

moin leute .. ! also ich wär auch dabei brüchte nur evtl. ne mitfahre möglichkeit ... habe keine ahnung ob mein dad zeit hat ...  

greez benni


----------



## enemy111 (13. Dezember 2008)

ich bin auch dabei
ich geh ma ne runde pennen
nacht


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Dezember 2008)

wäre auch dabei, aber lasst denen wenigstens ein paar tage um dann die Strecke wieder fit zu machen, wenn da der Schnee schmilzt haste erstmal ordentlich zerbomte strecken weil alles rausgeschwemmt wird zum teil.war jedenfalls Anfang des Jahres so.

Vielleicht wird ja noch nen Snow Race veranstaltet, wäre ja cool


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wie war euer tag ,war "verbotene liebe" wieder spannend ?




....ging so...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Dezember 2008)

im winter hat
Hahnenklee
nur alternativ programm.

hier wird der modder langsam härter. es ist zwar noch schrecklich aber es geht!


----------



## Das_Playmobil (13. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nach Hahnenklee fahren, aber der Park ist geshclossen (hab angerufen).
Wenigstens macht ab 25.12. Thale aus...


----------



## ReD_BeaR (13. Dezember 2008)

na ja jetzt wirst du in hahnenklee nur schnee finden. frorider hat recht, erstmal ne woche trockenheit ohne schnee, dass die strecken wieder fit sind. aber dann muss es bock machen. will umbedingt wieder in ein bikepark


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Dezember 2008)

wie Playmobil schon sagt, macht weihnachten Thale wieder auf, man könnte dann ja auch dahin fahren, voraus gesetzt kein Schnee, am besten schön kalt und gefroren


----------



## --->freak<--- (14. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> wie Playmobil schon sagt, macht weihnachten Thale wieder auf, man könnte dann ja auch dahin fahren, voraus gesetzt kein Schnee, am besten schön kalt und gefroren





gefrohren is aber immer so hart wenn man sich auf die fresse legt


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Dezember 2008)

stell dich net so an, da biste wenigstens flott unterwegs und du und dein bike sind net so dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (14. Dezember 2008)

richtig


----------



## --->freak<--- (14. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> stell dich net so an, da biste wenigstens flott unterwegs und du und dein bike sind net so dreckig



 das war ironisch gemeint  aber naja ma sehen ne ... morgen erst ma zum zoll


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Dezember 2008)

was willste beim zoll? was aus dem Ausland gekauft und nciht genug gebühren berappt?


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Dezember 2008)

die haben nur ein paar fragen zu diesem paket


----------



## --->freak<--- (14. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> was willste beim zoll? was aus dem Ausland gekauft und nciht genug gebühren berappt?




nee mit gebüren hat dat nix zu tuhen .. habe doch die 40 auser schweiz gekauft und muss halt zoll bezahlen ...


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Dezember 2008)

das kommt aber spät, wieviel musste dafür berappen?


----------



## --->freak<--- (14. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> das kommt aber spät, wieviel musste dafür berappen?




ich hatte da angerufen aber der typ wusse es selber nich so genau ob ich jetz zahlen muss oder nich ... also noch tappe ich im dunkeln .. ich weiß nur das es bis zu 130 euro werden können !


----------



## enemy111 (14. Dezember 2008)

tja was tut man nich alles für ne fox...


----------



## --->freak<--- (14. Dezember 2008)

jap ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldarbeiterin (14. Dezember 2008)

war denn keiner von euch unterwegs heute? 

ich habe schon mal den baum geschmückt:






es hat aber jemand die geschenke geklaut, war er es etwa???


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Dezember 2008)

nö ,ich weise jede schuld von mir  heute war ich nur laufen.musste meine pulsuhr einweihen.


----------



## waldarbeiterin (14. Dezember 2008)

oh, sorry, da hab ich wohl den falschen verdächtigt. 

scharfes teil deine pulsuhr! damit macht laufen sicher noch mehr spaß! funktioniert das gut mit dem laufsensor? ist im moment wohl auch ne gute alternative zum biken. im matsch rumfahren macht zwar irre viel bock aber dieses ewige saubermachen nervt! 
heute habe ich meinen dreckshaufen erstmal wieder grundgereinigt:


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> war denn keiner von euch unterwegs heute?


Doch doch, wir haben auch eine schöne Runde gedreht, war alles dabei: naßes Laub, Matsch, Frost&Schnee, Sonne, Wildwechsel, Verlorenes&Wiedergefundenes....
...und die z.Z obligatorische Intensiv-Wäsche
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Dezember 2008)

[/URL]
-





[/URL]
-





[/URL]

...und während Günther seinen Zwicker suchte, musste ich mir die Zeit mit meiner Handycam und entsprechendem Selbstauslöser vertreiben

Werde mein Radl bis zum Frühjahr nicht mehr putzen... aus Trotz... wegen des Modders!!:kotz::kotz:
Wo steht denn der Weihnachtsbaum??   Ist ja irre !!


----------



## waldarbeiterin (15. Dezember 2008)

ihhh schutzplastik, wie langweilig!  
der baum-den ich so toll geschmückt hab -steht am tosmar. wenn du vom söhrer forsthaus an der schafwiese vorbei gerade hoch fährst, macht der weg kurz bevor du die tosmarhütte erreichst ne linkskurve. rechts ab gehts zur tosmarhütte. genau in der linkskurve steht der baum. hm, hab ich das jetzt verständlich beschrieben?  hoffe schon...  übrigens: es ist wohl jedes jahr im dezember irgendwo am tosmar ein baum geschmückt. letztes jahr hab ich jedenfalls einen mit dem selben schmuck ca. 300m luftlinie woanders  am wegesrand entdeckt. mal sehn wo er nächstes jahr steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (15. Dezember 2008)

@alle CC- fahrer : könnte mir von euch irgendjemand bescheid geben,.. zum beispiel hier ins forum oder so schreiben, wenn die felder gefroren sind !? vielleicht einmal kurz anhalten.. oder ein paar meter über irgendein feld fahren...
wär klasse von euch 
danke


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> ihhh schutzplastik, wie langweilig!
> der baum-den ich so toll geschmückt hab -steht am tosmar. wenn du vom söhrer forsthaus an der schafwiese vorbei gerade hoch fährst, macht der weg kurz bevor du die tosmarhütte erreichst ne linkskurve. rechts ab gehts zur tosmarhütte. genau in der linkskurve steht der baum. hm, hab ich das jetzt verständlich beschrieben?  hoffe schon...  übrigens: es ist wohl jedes jahr im dezember irgendwo am tosmar ein baum geschmückt. letztes jahr hab ich jedenfalls einen mit dem selben schmuck ca. 300m luftlinie woanders  am wegesrand entdeckt. mal sehn wo er nächstes jahr steht...




Na Du machst ja Sachen nach all den schwarzen Löchern und verschwundenen Radlern könnte das so einiges erklären...

Den Modderschutz habe ich vor dem fotografieren vergessen abzunehmen nun weiß es jeder!


----------



## waldarbeiterin (15. Dezember 2008)

wenn du schon den 'modderschutz' vorne abgemacht hast, hättest du den hinten ja auch noch abmachen können für's foto.


----------



## Hils-Biker (15. Dezember 2008)

Gestern hatte ich endlich einmal Zeit die Gegend hier ein wenig zu erkunden. Bei dem Superwetter muss man sich auf das Bike schwingen....


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Dezember 2008)

@ modderschutz verächterin
ein schön eingesautes Rad bestätigt, die gern gesehene,
offensive fahrweise im Gelände.

wie Hils-Biker zeigt, dabei immer hinten, das Sensibelchen von Fox schützen,
besonders wenn Spezi drauf steht.

PS: kannse abber fürs Fotto abmachen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Dezember 2008)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> wenn du schon den 'modderschutz' vorne abgemacht hast, hättest du den hinten ja auch noch abmachen können für's foto.



... vorne fahre ich natürlich OHNE Modderschutz!!


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. Dezember 2008)

bald is fertig für 2009 !


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Dezember 2008)

heißes Gefährt Wieviel bringt das Baby auf die Waage (bitte nicht in Pfund)


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. Dezember 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> heißes Gefährt Wieviel bringt das Baby auf die Waage (bitte nicht in Pfund)




also letztes mal mitter boxxer warns 18,6 sollten jetz aber an die 20 sein weil ich keine kefü dran hatte

ich gehe gleich ma eben runter wenn wir überhaupt ne waage haben


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. Dezember 2008)

habe es jetz mal gewogen ... ! 18,8 kg  könnte sogar nich 1,1 schwerer aber is schon ok so 


greez benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (16. Dezember 2008)

überall prahlt benni rum


----------



## average.stalker (16. Dezember 2008)

die bilder, die du in deinem album hast, sind die unterhalb der sternwarte gemacht?


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. Dezember 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> die bilder, die du in deinem album hast, sind die unterhalb der sternwarte gemacht?




meinst du mich ? wenn ja dann nein die sind alle in alfeld und umgebung etstanden ! 

und benno lass mich doch pralen ich frreu mich halt


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Dezember 2008)

... mit dem Ofen darf man auch prahlen


----------



## average.stalker (17. Dezember 2008)

ja - meinte dich.

ich dachte das wäre aus hildesheim...
hätte ja sein können


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Dezember 2008)

Hey benni dann ist ja meins doch och leichter *freu*
naja wenn Ende nächsten Jahres mein neues Aufgebaut wird dann wird die 17KG Marke geknackt *G*


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Dezember 2008)

... leichte Ausuferungen von "Leichtbaufetischismus"???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt zeig ich Euch mal wo der Hammer hängt

Auch fototechnisch ein Leichtgewicht: keine 100KB 
Leider keine Grafiklademöglichkeit von der canyon HP:-(
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=778

Das Canyon Lux MR 9.0 hat ein Gewicht von 9,45 kg....ich bis dahin vom Sparen 70,55 kg....
..das macht zusammen 80 kg reines Dynamit...Yeah...da geht was nächste Saison......
LG, Günther-Träum-Weiter


----------



## average.stalker (17. Dezember 2008)

CrossCountry - Downhiller ? 

ich bin ja noch nie nen "richtigen" DHiller jenseits der 200mm gefahren,
wenns friert müssen wir uns echt mal alle in Diekholzen  treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (17. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte ja echt gern ein TREK FUEL - find die sooo schick,
aber ich hab weder geld noch echte verwendung... :-(


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Dezember 2008)

naja jenseits von 200mm brauchst du net, ich hatte mal nen grossman A250, halt 250mm Federweg, das war nix, viel zu weich.Der Pudel hat jetzt 218 das ist voll ok.Das nächste was kommt hat sogar nur 200mm, die Tendenz geht sowieso auf weniger Federweg, siehe Ironhorse Sunday, Trek Sassion 88, Lapierre DH920 usw.
das mit dem Treffen sollten wir echt mal machen. hoffentlich wirds endlich mal knacke kalt und trocken.


----------



## --->freak<--- (17. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hey benni dann ist ja meins doch och leichter *freu*
> naja wenn Ende nächsten Jahres mein neues Aufgebaut wird dann wird die 17KG Marke geknackt *G*




haha du bist ja ein freak ..  nakla würde bei mir auch noch was gehen .. en bissel kommt auch noch runter 18 kg am ende vllt .. aber ganz erlich ?1 ich wills ganich leichter ich will ja nich na jedem mal fahren was ersetzn  aber bald hab ich es geschafft .. jetz erst ma noch ordentlich kurbeln und dann noch bremsen und dann *fertig*

achja noch ma zu jensetzs der 200 mm FW .. das demo hat auch nur 8" ... das sind etwa 203 mm alo vorne 8" und hinten auch ... ! reicht auch massig aus 

achja ich war heute mal fahren


----------



## average.stalker (17. Dezember 2008)

hab mich auch komisch ausgedrückt. auf die 200+ mm kommt es auch nicht an, sondern eher auf nen wirklichen downhiller.
bin halt bislang nur die 180mm freeride klasse gefahren.
ich denke, ein richtiger downhiller st noch was anderes


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Dezember 2008)

@freak: man hast du dich eingesaut *g* 

@avarage, Jo kommt hauptsächlich auf die Geo drauf an. bei den aktuellen Modellen werden z.B. Dämpfer mit ner Einbaulänge von 241mm eingebaut aber trotzdem 200mm Federweg, dafür ne super Übersetzung.
Das neue Alutech Keiler hat sogar 267mm Einbaulänge. Nur dafür hat man nciht so die dämpfer Auswahl.
Außer nen CC Double Barell nen Bos S-Toy oder, Roco WC sonderversion


----------



## average.stalker (17. Dezember 2008)

ja, so ein kleines übersetzungsverhältnis ist mit sicherheit gut, schont den dämpfer und sorgt für super ansprechverhalten.
beim nomad sind ja auch immerhin 216mm für 165mm FW

was solls den nächstes jahr bei dir für eins werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (17. Dezember 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jetzt zeig ich Euch mal wo der Hammer hängt
> 
> 
> Das Canyon Lux MR 9.0 hat ein Gewicht von 9,45 kg....ich bis dahin vom Sparen 70,55 kg....
> ...



da bin ich ja mal gespannt  ein freund hat sich das xc bestellt.mir würden auch 120mm völlig reichen.es sollte schön leicht sein.ich könnte mir vorstellen das mir 2010 der nachfolger in den warenkorb fällt


----------



## MasterAss (17. Dezember 2008)

ich war gestern mal wieder unterwegs, bike sah so aus wie bei freak... Schön war das nicht!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Dezember 2008)

Das XC gefällt mir auch sehr gut; das MR oder Lux passen aber noch besser in mein Profil... also dann geht es bald nach Koblenz...
LG, Günther


----------



## --->freak<--- (17. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @freak: man hast du dich eingesaut *g*
> 
> @avarage, Jo kommt hauptsächlich auf die Geo drauf an. bei den aktuellen Modellen werden z.B. Dämpfer mit ner Einbaulänge von 241mm eingebaut aber trotzdem 200mm Federweg, dafür ne super Übersetzung.
> Das neue Alutech Keiler hat sogar 267mm Einbaulänge. Nur dafür hat man nciht so die dämpfer Auswahl.
> Außer nen CC Double Barell nen Bos S-Toy oder, Roco WC sonderversion





aber wehe du holst dir den neuen keiler dann bringe ich dich eigenhändig um  das ding is sowas von hässlich 

benni wenn du zeit hast kannste ja morgen mittag ma nach gerzen kommen bin so ab 13.15 uhr da


----------



## average.stalker (18. Dezember 2008)

leider sind die alutechs halt wirklich nicht die schönsten bikes. der pudel geht ja noch.
dieser neue keiler XA ist so einigermaßen okay,
aber ich finde halt, die bikes haben keine gute "linie". keine ahnung wie ich das besser beschreiben soll, die sehen halt nicht sehr schlüssig aus...


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Dezember 2008)

Neee, wird kein ALutech. Wenn für mich nix anderes in die Wege kommt wird es nen aktuelles Lapierre DH920





Ein paar Gimmicks:
Gabel Anschlag Schutz, komplett Innen verlegte Züge und Bremsleitung, Carbon Dämpferschutz, Carbon Bremsscheiben schutz, 241mm Dämpfer mit 200mm Federweg und VPP, Kefü Ethirtheen LG1 mit dabei. Rahmen Gewicht bei 3,9Kg, komplett aufbau bei 17Kg

Obwohl man vom Preislichen her auch nen Intens M6 nehmen könnte, aber ist mir irgendwie zuuuu fettttt
Achja, evtl haben wir ab Januar nen klein Gewerbe, dann können wir etwas günstiger für euch einkaufen, falls dann wer interesse hat.
Wenn alles soweit ist melde ich mich nochmal, ist erst alles noch in Planung

@Benni Grafelde: könnte vielleicht klappen, kann aber nix versprechen


----------



## HITOMI (18. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Neee, wird kein ALutech. Wenn für mich nix anderes in die Wege kommt wird es nen aktuelles Lapierre DH920



Wie geil  
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das 2008er noch besser gefällt.
Das hatten sie im Sommer in Morzine in dem einen Bike-Shop stehen.
Sehr geil.

Ich kriege ja die verrückte Idee nicht aus dem Kopf, ein Lapierre haben zu müssen. Aber ein Spicy 516 oder 916....
Na ja, schaun wir mal


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Dezember 2008)

nimm doch das Froggy, nen schöner Freerider


----------



## average.stalker (18. Dezember 2008)

das Lapierre ist der hammer, find zwar das letztjährige auch nen ticken schöner, aber schick ist auch das neue...

das Froggy wäre rilana eher zu schwer.

ich finds aber auch sehr geil


----------



## MasterAss (18. Dezember 2008)

Also mein nächstes Bike wird definitiv das 901... Will das mal in den Raum werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (18. Dezember 2008)

find ich auch gut, allerdings könnte das design spannender sein,
z.b. die wippe sieht irgendwie zu einfach und unspannend aus.
und du weisst doch: optik zählt  

es soll angeblich auch noch ein 601 kommen. mit um 160mm FW


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Dezember 2008)

hm mal gucken ob wir dann lapierre als Händler eintragen lassen können, dann gibs die für uns günstiger


----------



## average.stalker (18. Dezember 2008)

was hastn vor?
bike-handel?


----------



## ReD_BeaR (18. Dezember 2008)

@ frorider: ein service für marzocchi und rockshox gabeln bzw dämpfern wäre auch voll geil, dann weiß man wo die gabel ist und muss sie nicht einschicken


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Dezember 2008)

@avarage: wollten erst nen Shop, aber das zu viel Aufwand, werden wohl nen klein Gewerbe anmelden, damit wir hier, nan paar sachen günstiger bekommen und so.

@timon: jo sowas hab ich vor, aber erst mal bei cosmic anfragen und so, man bräuchte ja auch werkzeug dafür ect. müsste dann wenn nicht vorhanden erstmal aus eigenen hand gezahlt werden, bis alles soweit ist wird noch nen bissel zeit vergehen, sind ja noch in der Planung


----------



## average.stalker (18. Dezember 2008)

okay cool.
könnte ja aber immer noch was draus werden!


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Dezember 2008)

so ist es, mal schauen was wird


----------



## enemy111 (18. Dezember 2008)

good idea


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Dezember 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ich war gestern mal wieder unterwegs, bike sah so aus wie bei freak... Schön war das nicht!




Wie sieht´s mit Samstag aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (18. Dezember 2008)

@Benni Grafelde: könnte vielleicht klappen, kann aber nix versprechen[/QUOTE]


war üüüüüüüüüüüübel geil heute ...  2 mal mit helm cam gefahren und 2 mal nen platten


----------



## HITOMI (18. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> nimm doch das Froggy, nen schöner Freerider



Das Froggy ist total geil, aber wirklich zu schwer. Und...180 mm Federweg brauche ich auch nicht wirklich.
Das Spicy wäre schon echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Dezember 2008)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> war üüüüüüüüüüüübel geil heute ...  2 mal mit helm cam gefahren und 2 mal nen platten



Was für ne Helmcam haste?


----------



## --->freak<--- (18. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Was für ne Helmcam haste?





 keine  die schraube vom visier durch eine gewingestange ersetzt und da die cam dran fertig


----------



## eisenarsch (18. Dezember 2008)

ich erwarte ein foto von deiner eigenwilligen konstruktion   stelle ich mir witzig vor  ich benutze das lustige teil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
ein archos 604 zum aufzeichnen.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (18. Dezember 2008)

wie gut issn da die qualli? und wie teuer ist das? ich bräuchte auch noch ne gute. kennt einer die hero? weiß jemand wie die ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (18. Dezember 2008)

habe den archos mal bei ebay gefunden.die kamera findest du hier ,gibt es sicher irgendwo günstiger.oder auch teurer  guck mal wegen der der quali bei "meine filme".


----------



## Harvester (19. Dezember 2008)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> keine  die schraube vom visier durch eine gewingestange ersetzt und da die cam dran fertig


`


Tim, der Heimwerkerking


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Dezember 2008)

Günther schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt zeig ich Euch mal wo der Hammer hängt.
> 
> ... also dann geht es bald nach Koblenz...



Der Weg nach Koblenz führt über Lübbrechtsen,
meistens ist da schon Schluß 
in unserem Alter  darf man sich das leisten.
(auch im aktuellen Panzer Design)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Dezember 2008)

@Frorider Ben, MasterAss

Danke für die Tipps. MAXXIS rules the trails.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Dezember 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Der Weg nach Koblenz führt über Lübbrechtsen,
> meistens ist da schon Schluß


OK, keine Frage: auch ein schöner Werkstoff mit feinen Eigenschaften und in excellenter Anordnung
Schauen wir mal und träumen weiter
LG, Schönen Flug & Sonnige Weihnachten
Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Dezember 2008)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @Frorider Ben, MasterAss
> 
> Danke für die Tipps. MAXXIS rules the trails.


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Dezember 2008)

@ Timon, die Hero hat nciht so die super Qualität und man muss zum Teil das Vesier vom helm bauen damit man sie fest machen kann.
Es gibt hauptsächlich zwei vershciedene Auflösungen 480TVL und 580TVL
TFL = TV Linien
Am besten ist wenn die Cam nen CCD Sensor von Sony drin hat. mit dem Archos oder ähnlicher Multimedia Recorder, kannste maximal 480TVL aufzeichnen.
Dann musste auf die Helmhalterungen achten, einige halten nciht so wie gedacht.
Ich würde mir die Paceloc holen, kostet das Set 280eur, Koffer 3 Wechsleobjektive, Linsen Reinigunsmittel, Batteriehaltung, Kabel verschiedene Helmhalter und sonstiges.
Zum Aufnehmen suchste dir bei Ebay ne Mini DV Cam mit Video in und am besten noch mit Lance in, dann kannste das ganze mit Fernbedienung nutzen.
Einer der besten Cams auf dem Markt in DVD Qualität Everec ME1
Oder guck mal bei 2M-Cams die haben ne große Auswahl in allen Preisklassen und auch alles im Set mit recorder


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Dezember 2008)

@eisenarsch: Die Cam musste mal Ausleihen. bei mir wirds wohl noch etwas dauern bis die Helmcam kommt, hab noch andere sahen die wichtiger sind


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Dezember 2008)

So War gestern mit nem Kumpel in den 7 Bergen unterwegs, Leider hat man außer nen 200m Trail nix gescheites gefunden, war mehr sChieben als fahren.
Querfeld ein dne Berg hoch.

hier mal ein paar Fotos

Björn beim Tafelberg




Ich 




Ich von hinten




Björn und ich


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Dezember 2008)

Dreckschweine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Dreckschweine



Bitte korrigieren *Wildsäue*


----------



## m8ghty (20. Dezember 2008)

Lol war echt lustig sich mal richtig einzusauen,aber der FRORIDER ist ne faule NUSS!!!!!!Bike ist noch dreckig!Meine olle Karre ist blitzbank nach 4 Stunden putzen


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Dezember 2008)

Jaja, kommt morgen, aber 4Stundne ist ganz schön lange, bestimmt abgeleckt, oder björn?


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Dezember 2008)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Lol war echt lustig sich mal richtig einzusauen,aber der FRORIDER ist ne faule NUSS!!!!!!Bike ist noch dreckig!Meine olle Karre ist blitzbank nach 4 Stunden putzen




4std ?! oha das is übel ... ich brauche vllt ne std. und dann empfinde ich das echt schon als sauber  was machstn du dann immer noch lager fetten und so ?


----------



## m8ghty (20. Dezember 2008)

Yo klar fette ich die Lager etc,und ich bn so ein Typ den das voll nrvt wenn der Bock dreckig im Keller steht,aber nicht das ich ein Sauberkeitsfanatiker wäre oder so das nun nicht,aber ist was vom Bund hängen geblieben da hiess es ja auch "Erst die Technik,dann der Mensch", naja und wenn Du nur ne Stunde sauber machst ist doch ok solange dur damit zufrieden bist


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Dezember 2008)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Yo klar fette ich die Lager etc,und ich bn so ein Typ den das voll nrvt wenn der Bock dreckig im Keller steht,aber nicht das ich ein Sauberkeitsfanatiker wäre oder so das nun nicht,aber ist was vom Bund hängen geblieben da hiess es ja auch "Erst die Technik,dann der Mensch", naja und wenn Du nur ne Stunde sauber machst ist doch ok solange dur damit zufrieden bist



joar das passt schon .... nach 2 mal schlamm werden die lager bei mir auch immer gefettet nur ich habe sooooo viele lager an meinem rahmen das es derbe närvig ist ich habe am hinterbau insgesamt 10 lager  is ne menge arbeit


----------



## m8ghty (20. Dezember 2008)

Hui 10 Lager ist echt ne Menge aber ich würde es trotzdem am selben Tag/Abend machen,naja aber bei meinem Bock (siehe Bilder) ist das ja nicht so wichtig wie bei euren High Tech Maschinen.Aber mal abwarten was der weihnachtsmann so abwirft,denke neuer Bock kommt demnächst auch.Sobald einer da ist gibts natürlich Bilder


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Dezember 2008)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Hui 10 Lager ist echt ne Menge aber ich würde es trotzdem am selben Tag/Abend machen,naja aber bei meinem Bock (siehe Bilder) ist das ja nicht so wichtig wie bei euren High Tech Maschinen.Aber mal abwarten was der weihnachtsmann so abwirft,denke neuer Bock kommt demnächst auch.Sobald einer da ist gibts natürlich Bilder



hehe, was solls denn fürn rad werden ?


----------



## average.stalker (20. Dezember 2008)

wie fettet ihr denn alle lager nach jedem mal putzen?
ausbauen????
ich hau da nur etwas brunox drüber in der hoffnung, dass es reicht..  


zurück zum Thema Kamera:
das ist ist ne echte alternative und ich denke, die werde ich mir vom osterhasen vorbeibringen lassen!
http://www.goprocamera.com/index8.htm

die qualli der videos sieht echt super aus. der preis geht und es gibt keinerlei kabellage.
sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m8ghty (20. Dezember 2008)

Also auf jeden etwas mit mehr Federweg,dachte da so ein ein Norco Six oder ein Specialized,aber bin für jeden Vorschlag offen sollte aber nicht mehr 2000 Euro kosten denn so dicke habe ich es ja auch wieder nicht


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Dezember 2008)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Also auf jeden etwas mit mehr Federweg,dachte da so ein ein Norco Six oder ein Specialized,aber bin für jeden Vorschlag offen sollte aber nicht mehr 2000 Euro kosten denn so dicke habe ich es ja auch wieder nicht




wär gebraucht ok ?


----------



## m8ghty (20. Dezember 2008)

Yo,gebraucht wäre durchaus ok kommt aber auf den Zustand an und was derkenige mit dem Bike vorher so angestellt hat,naja und der Preis muss stimmen.Wieso hättest du eventuell was Gutes?Gucke ja auch schon im Bikemarkt aber mein Bock muss ja auch erst mal weg sein


----------



## HITOMI (20. Dezember 2008)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Also auf jeden etwas mit mehr Federweg,dachte da so ein ein Norco Six oder ein Specialized,aber bin für jeden Vorschlag offen sollte aber nicht mehr 2000 Euro kosten denn so dicke habe ich es ja auch wieder nicht



Wäre auch ein gebrauchter Rahmen ok? Ich hätte vielleicht einen Norco Six Rahmen abzugeben.


----------



## m8ghty (20. Dezember 2008)

MMMh eigentlich wollte ich ja nen komplettes Bike denn das Problem mit nem Rahmen ist ja das ich dazu das passende Equipment wieder dazu kaufen muss und dann lande ich ja locker über 2000 Euro.Ausserdem bin ich nicht sooo der Techniker was Bikes angeht.Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag,denke wenn ich etwas länger in der Materie bin dann werde ich mir selbst ein Bike zusammen bauen


----------



## enemy111 (20. Dezember 2008)

benni ?! was isn das fürn airdämpfer an deinem bike ?!:-O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> benni ?! was isn das fürn airdämpfer an deinem bike ?!:-O



das issn DHX 5.0 air ! ich weiß du meinst den anderen aber ich weiß das auch


----------



## Harvester (20. Dezember 2008)

Björn erzähl doch mal ein paar Einzelheiten zu denem alten Bock.


----------



## HITOMI (21. Dezember 2008)

m8ghty schrieb:


> MMMh eigentlich wollte ich ja nen komplettes Bike denn das Problem mit nem Rahmen ist ja das ich dazu das passende Equipment wieder dazu kaufen muss und dann lande ich ja locker über 2000 Euro.Ausserdem bin ich nicht sooo der Techniker was Bikes angeht.Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag,denke wenn ich etwas länger in der Materie bin dann werde ich mir selbst ein Bike zusammen bauen



Okay, verstehe ich. Aber falls Du's Dir anders überlegst, meld Dich einfach


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Dezember 2008)

Hey Björn, nimm ruhig den einzel Rahmen von Rilana, die Parts besorge ich dir schon günstig und übern den EIn / Aufbau mach dir mal keine sorgen.

@freak: du fettest jedesmal vollgekapselte Industrielager? Schwachsinn, die kansnte nciht fetten, höchstens wie avarage sagt etwas Kriechöl dran.


----------



## HITOMI (21. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hey Björn, nimm ruhig den einzel Rahmen von Rilana, die Parts besorge ich dir schon günstig und übern den EIn / Aufbau mach dir mal keine sorgen.



Gute Idee 
Aber mal im Ernst, mach doch einfach mal ne Probefahrt. Das können wir ja schnell organisieren. Dann wirst Du sehen, dass das echt ein nettes Spaßbike ist.


----------



## --->freak<--- (21. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hey Björn, nimm ruhig den einzel Rahmen von Rilana, die Parts besorge ich dir schon günstig und übern den EIn / Aufbau mach dir mal keine sorgen.
> 
> @freak: du fettest jedesmal vollgekapselte Industrielager? Schwachsinn, die kansnte nciht fetten, höchstens wie avarage sagt etwas Kriechöl dran.



ja das sowieso immer wenn ich im nasen gefahren bin  aber danke für die info benni das merk ich mir


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Dezember 2008)

jo, weil um nen lager zu fetten musste die Dichtungen raus machen, die sind dann aber schrott, normalerweise sind die recht wasserdicht, da dürfte nix passieren


----------



## enemy111 (21. Dezember 2008)

ich fette nie..
wenn das tretlager oder so geräsche macht, "knartz-geräusche " muss man es fetten oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Dezember 2008)

Jo da fetteste aber nicht das Lager, sondern du machst das Fett auf die Kurbel Verzahnung und aufs Tretlager Gewinde. 
Beim Steuersatz macht man etwas dazwischen für die Reibung damit die Steuerzentrale nicht so rau läuft, wenn das nicht hilft dann ist wohl nen neues Lager sinnvoll


----------



## enemy111 (21. Dezember 2008)

okay danke
wann hat der erste park offen ?!
und wie sieht es mit hahnenklee aus? haben die nun geöffnet oder nisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Dezember 2008)

Hahnenklee hat offen, für Bikes aber je anch Wetterlage



> [NEWS] Neue Öffnungszeiten des Bikepark Hahnenklee
> 
> Hier ein paar wichtige Informationen zu den Öffnungszeiten des Bikepark Hahnenklee:
> 
> Der Park ist, immer eine entsprechende Streckenbeschaffenheit und günstige Witterung vorausgesetzt, auch im Winter geöffnet. Allerdings ändern sich in der Wintersaison die Fahrzeiten der Bocksberg-Seilbahn. Vom 13.12.08 bis 19.04.09 fährt die Seilbahn täglich von 8.45 bis 16.45 Uhr.



Thale hat ab dem 25.12. wieder offen.
In den Winterferien täglich von 10Uhr bis 16:30Uhr


----------



## --->freak<--- (21. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hahnenklee hat offen, für Bikes aber je anch Wetterlage
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hier ich werde nach silester warscheinlich nach thale fahren .. hbe schon ne mail geschrieben und gefragt wie die strecken verhältnisse usw. sind ! ich klär das die tage dann mit meinem dad  "mit fahrer" sind immer willkommen  ( aufm DH ) nur ein prob unser auto hat keine anhänger kupplung also auch kein heck träger deswegen kann ich leider gottes niemanden mit nehmen  aber wer halt mit nach thale kommen möchte , bei mir melden damit man das genau klären kann


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Dezember 2008)

Björn und ich wollten wohl zwischen den Feiertagen mal hin, Mitfahrer gern gesehen, haben aber nur noch 1 platz für Fotografen Filmer frei


----------



## average.stalker (21. Dezember 2008)

ist die strecke eigentlich auch mitn enduro/light freeride gut zu fahren?
auf den videos sieht sie ja eher flowig aus....
muss man über die gaps immer rüber oder gibt es chickenways?

wie is sie im verhältnis z.b. zur strecke in winterberg?


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Dezember 2008)

hm, vom Verhältnis her einfacher, würde ich mal so sagen.
Ist zwar länger, aber nicht schwerer.
du kannst alles ohne Probleme umfahren.
hab mal nen Vereins video von den Jamaica Bikern hoch geladen, hatte das Vid 2006 geschnitten, am Ende ist noch eine Zusammenfassung des Rosstrappen Downhills, die Strecke hat sich nciht wirklich geändert.

Ride On

Ist aber erst ungefähr in 2h zum Angucken bereit, das Vid wird noch kleiner gemacht.
Wenns morgen nicht funktioniert einfach mal hier reinschreiben


----------



## average.stalker (21. Dezember 2008)

cool. bin gespannt auf morgen 

mit winterberg komm ich gut klar, wenn auch nicht in Mach3 geschwindigkeit und auch nicht alle sprünge... aber das ist eh nicht so meins...

puh, aber bei diesen wetter muss das doch schlammschlacht pur sein...  ich weiss ja nicht...


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Dezember 2008)

letztes Jahr im Februar gings, mal gucken was das Team aus Thale dem freak sagt wie die Verhältnisse sind.
Denke mal Schlammreifen sind schon angesagt
Der vorteil ist das man da dann z.B. nen 20er oder 30er Ticket kauft und dann die fahrten mit den anderen teilt, kommt günstiger, kannst die Fahrten auch noch 1 Jahr später nutzen, ich habe glaube sogar noch 2 Fahrten Frei


----------



## average.stalker (21. Dezember 2008)

Muddy Mary müsste dann reichen. sowas wie wetscream hab ich nicht....

cool. zum ausprobieren reicht also locker nen 10er ticket zu zweit. das ist doch super

ist ne ziemliche juckelei da runter, oder? 110km laut google.maps und eben fast nur über die dörfer... uff

aber ich denke mal, spätestens im frühjahr dann, falls der winter es nicht hergibt


----------



## --->freak<--- (22. Dezember 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Muddy Mary müsste dann reichen. sowas wie wetscream hab ich nicht....
> 
> cool. zum ausprobieren reicht also locker nen 10er ticket zu zweit. das ist doch super
> 
> ...




ja es geht nach winterberg is weiter  

benni wie lange sindn wir immer nach thale gefahren ? 2std. so in dem dreh ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (22. Dezember 2008)

@ freak : wie lange willst in zhale bleiben ?auch dort schlafen ? oder abends wieder zurück ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Dezember 2008)

Die Fahrerei geht, wir fahren hier immer über Rüden, dann Sessen, Goslar und halt die Harzautobahn, bis Blankenburg, dort fährt man durch Dorf bei der burg vorbei und noch ca 5km bis Thale. normal fährt man 1,5hvon Hildesheim kannste ja bis rüden auf der A7 fahren und dann die Harzautobahn, da fährste sehr flott und kaum Dörfer dabei


*So das video ist jetzt verkleinert und Online zu sehen

guck Hier*


----------



## average.stalker (22. Dezember 2008)

das video ist super cool, ich hab jetzt grad voll bock auf biken!


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Dezember 2008)

lol, im mom scheint die sonne, aber ist noch sooo matschig

@ harvester: Wenn du was näheres zum Bergamont von Björn wissen willst, dann schreib mich mal an. Sein Router ist kaputt und er hat noch kein neuen gefunden, hat er vorhin telefonisch gesagt


----------



## eisenarsch (22. Dezember 2008)

immer diese "bergaufschieber" 
wie sieht es morgen mit einer tour aus ,hat jemand interesse ?


----------



## average.stalker (22. Dezember 2008)

ey do!
ich fahre vorher (langsam) den berg auch hoch!  

bike ist aber bis nach weihnachten ausser gefecht leider. steht bei meinen eltern...

der nightride ist auch noch offen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (22. Dezember 2008)

eine nachttour wäre ja mal was  also ich bin dabei


----------



## --->freak<--- (22. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ freak : wie lange willst in zhale bleiben ?auch dort schlafen ? oder abends wieder zurück ?




ja morgens hin so um 7.30-8 uhr und dann abends wieder nach hause


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Dezember 2008)

ist ja sowieso nur bis 16:30 offen, wird ja auch früh dunkel, ich muss jetzt noch gucken ob Björn nun kann oder net


----------



## --->freak<--- (22. Dezember 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ist ja sowieso nur bis 16:30 offen, wird ja auch früh dunkel, ich muss jetzt noch gucken ob Björn nun kann oder net



ja wär schon gut wenn noch wer mit kommt weil mein dad sicher auch kein bock hat den ganzen tag aufn DH rum zu gammeln .. und wenn ich dan aleine aufm DH bin .. nich gut


----------



## average.stalker (22. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> eine nachttour wäre ja mal was  also ich bin dabei



ich fahr in deinem lichtkegel!


----------



## Harvester (22. Dezember 2008)

@Frorider ich habs schon im Bikemarkt gesehen. leider zu klein (der Rahmen) und noch zu neu=teuer....


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Dezember 2008)

na dann werde ich alleine die waldwege im hildesheimer wald umpflügen 
ich wünsche euch allen schöne feiertage


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> na dann werde ich alleine die waldwege im hildesheimer wald umpflügen
> ich wünsche euch allen schöne feiertage


Liebe Grüße zurück, auch Dir schöne Feiertage!
Welche Edelparts Dir der Weihnachtsmann wohl bringt
PS: Wann bist Du quasi online (im Wald) und offline (mit dem Handy)??
Will auch noch mal raus in den Wald den Weihnachtsmann suchen...
LG, Günther


----------



## Hils-Biker (23. Dezember 2008)

wann kann man denn Gleichgesinnte über die Feiertage im Hi-Wald treffen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> eine nachttour wäre ja mal was  also ich bin dabei



 jip jip... ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (23. Dezember 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> jip jip... ich auch!



und ich auch 
geht aber, wie henning schon gesagt hat, erst nach weihnachten, wenn wir unsere räder wiederhaben.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Dezember 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> jip jip... ich auch!


...ich auch, ich auch....
...und drück mal die Daumen für Frost&Kälte...
...und Dir auch Frohe Weihnachten...
...und heute wird es doch nichts mehr mit der Weihnachtsmannsuche...
...dafür aber die last-minute-Weihnachtsfeier in H...
LG, Günther


----------



## BMTBA (23. Dezember 2008)

schön...ab samstag solls frost geben! dann sieht man mich auch mal wieder im wäldchen


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Dezember 2008)

das wird auch zeit


----------



## enemy111 (24. Dezember 2008)

frohe weihnachten


----------



## Harvester (24. Dezember 2008)

da schliess ich mich doch an


----------



## HITOMI (24. Dezember 2008)

von mir auch: frohe weihnachten


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Dezember 2008)

euch auch


----------



## waldarbeiterin (24. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> euch auch



...und dicke eier.
bei nem nightride wär ich allerdings auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReD_BeaR (24. Dezember 2008)

frohe weihnachten euch allen


----------



## --->freak<--- (24. Dezember 2008)

ReD_BeaR schrieb:


> frohe weihnachten euch allen




ich wünsche euch ebenfalls frohe weihnachten ! dicke eier und viiiiiiiiieeeeeeeele viiiiiieeeeeeeeeellllllleeeeeeee edel parts


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich schließe mich mal an, Frohe Weihnachten

Hohoho


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Dezember 2008)

...Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten...
...macht es gut & alles Gute für 2009...
LG, Günther


----------



## Tasse666 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch jetzt in den nächsten Tagen in Thale fahren geht?
Weil ich vermutlich auch eine Runde drehen will und vielleicht kann man zusammen fahren


----------



## --->freak<--- (24. Dezember 2008)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch jetzt in den nächsten Tagen in Thale fahren geht?
> Weil ich vermutlich auch eine Runde drehen will und vielleicht kann man zusammen fahren




ja ich hatte es im plan am 3.1 nach thale zu fahren also ich denke das ich 100%ig da sein werde was mit den anderen is , is leider noch nicht sicher ! 

greez benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Dezember 2008)

...jo, frohe Eier und dicke Weihnachten Euch allen


----------



## enemy111 (25. Dezember 2008)

@freak : wie siehts denn mit dem auto aus ? wenn du das auto organisiert hast, komme ich zu 100% mit.. sonst hab ich ein problem ..

@ tasse666: wie hast du denn vor dahin zu kommen ? hast du vielleicht noch platz im auto für einen und ein ufo st ?
.. ich weiß nämlich nich so genau wie ich as schüler ohne auto da so leicht hin kommen könnte ... 
.... edit: ich sehe grade dein profil, kommst du aus thale oder aus hildesheim ?


----------



## Tasse666 (25. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ tasse666: wie hast du denn vor dahin zu kommen ? hast du vielleicht noch platz im auto für einen und ein ufo st ?
> .. ich weiß nämlich nich so genau wie ich as schüler ohne auto da so leicht hin kommen könnte ...
> .... edit: ich sehe grade dein profil, kommst du aus thale oder aus hildesheim ?



Also eigentlich komme ich aus Thale, studiere allerdings in Hildesheim.
Das mit dem Auto wird leider nichts, da ich schon in thale bin und erst im Januar wieder nach Hildesheim fahre.
Aber vielleicht findest du ja noch eine Fahrgelegenheit.


----------



## --->freak<--- (25. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @freak : wie siehts denn mit dem auto aus ? wenn du das auto organisiert hast, komme ich zu 100% mit.. sonst hab ich ein problem ..
> 
> @ tasse666: wie hast du denn vor dahin zu kommen ? hast du vielleicht noch platz im auto für einen und ein ufo st ?
> .. ich weiß nämlich nich so genau wie ich as schüler ohne auto da so leicht hin kommen könnte ...
> .... edit: ich sehe grade dein profil, kommst du aus thale oder aus hildesheim ?



nich son druck wird nachher geklärt ich gehe ja gleich biken  3 std. schlaf gehabt , noch halb besoffen


----------



## enemy111 (25. Dezember 2008)

hättest ruhig frügher bescheid sagen können das du heute fährst ..
auch morgen ?!?!


----------



## Harvester (25. Dezember 2008)

besoffen, 3 stunden schlaf und um 8.09 gepostet, das er gleich biken geht. mal nen fetten RESPECT


----------



## enemy111 (25. Dezember 2008)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## --->freak<--- (25. Dezember 2008)

ja war sehr geil  hat echt spaß gemacht schade nur das nich mehr leute da waren 

benno dann solltest du mal lesen was ich dir über icq schreibe 

hier ma drei bilderchen


----------



## Freerider.Je. (25. Dezember 2008)

Und wer hatt DIE fotos gemacht?
Die sehen soo gut aus bis aufs letzte


----------



## enemy111 (25. Dezember 2008)

hää was hast du denn geschrieben ?! 
ich glaube ich habe alzheimer 
wie schlammig war es ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (26. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> hää was hast du denn geschrieben ?!
> ich glaube ich habe alzheimer
> wie schlammig war es ?



 das is von hinweg .. da selber geht es .. die reifen werden dreckig mehr aber auch nich


----------



## enemy111 (26. Dezember 2008)

und was war mit gabel und co 
aussem video..
das saaaaaaaah sehr dreckig aus 
fährste heute auch nochmal ?!
is zwar n bisschen spät das ich das frage aber egal


----------



## --->freak<--- (26. Dezember 2008)

ja das is von der hinfahrt 

und ne heute bin ich nit unterwegs


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Dezember 2008)

habt ihr schon pläne für euren sommerurlaub ? mich würde wieder eine alpenüberquerung reizen


----------



## average.stalker (26. Dezember 2008)

eine woche portes du soleil mit kollegen, das ist zwar auch in den alpen, aber da geht es vorrangig bergab  

so einen alpencross finde ich ja schon sehr geil, aber so richtig ist das dann doch nichts für mich...
ein kollege von mir hat dieses jahr seinen zweiten gemacht, der ist auch immer wieder begeistert


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> habt ihr schon pläne für euren sommerurlaub ? mich würde wieder eine alpenüberquerung reizen


ALPENCROSS Das ist ein großer Traum von mir...
Mal schauen, warte noch auf eine gute Gelegenheit......
Im Sommer 2009 gibt es auf jeden Fall ein paar AC-Trainingseinheiten, denn wir weilen am Comer See!
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Dezember 2008)

Musste von Oberstdorf nach Meran fahren, nciht so Anstrengend und dafür nen 3000er dabei, Hüttenübernachtung auf der Similauen Hütte 3019m
Danach 2500Hm bergab nach Meran.
War echt ne geile sache und man kann von da noch weiter zum Gardasee fahren.
War mit Gepäcktransport und gebuchten Hotels.


----------



## average.stalker (26. Dezember 2008)

da biste aber nicht mit dem Pudel gefahren?!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> habt ihr schon pläne für euren sommerurlaub ? mich würde wieder eine alpenüberquerung reizen



Urlaub steht von Ende Mai bis Anfang Juni an. Bisher ist wieder Toblach angedacht, schaue aber auch nach links oder rechts (AlpenX)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Dezember 2008)

average.stalker schrieb:


> da biste aber nicht mit dem Pudel gefahren?!



Im Leben nicht.
Ne da hatte ich mein erste Fully, nen KTM Beta war von Emmel, seit dem ich das hatte geh ich da net mehr hin.

Naja ab Januar habe ich nen eignen Laden, aber erstmal ohne Ladengeschäft.
schreibe dann hier im Januar mal die Marken rein, wenn ihr dann was braucht sagt bescheid und ich mache nen guten Preis

Ach ja der Name wird Ride Down BIkes 'n Parts  heißen


----------



## average.stalker (27. Dezember 2008)

na dann mal viel erfolg mit dem laden! coole sache

wir sind vorhin endlich mal in diekholzen vorbei gefahren.. alles schön hart gefroren da im moment...
sieht spassig aus, allerdings ist die line etwas komisch an der schräge, was zumindest bei dem gefrorenen boden dafür sorgt, dass man nicht wirklich geschwindigkeit halten kann.
der letzte drop ist schon nicht mehr so richtig was für mich, zumal die landung komisch an der schräge langgeht...


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Dezember 2008)

bei dem Drop unten soll man nen kleinen Wipp machen, das geht ganz gut, wie die Line jetzt ist weiß ich leider nicht, war schon länger nicht mehr da.


----------



## Mudwild (27. Dezember 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Urlaub steht von Ende Mai bis Anfang Juni an. Bisher ist wieder Toblach angedacht, schaue aber auch nach links oder rechts (AlpenX)



TOBLACH: sehr geil!!
Ich war vor 2 Jahren mit einem Kumpel dort.
Wir haben sehr schöne Touren dort gefahren (Fischleintal, Misurina, Höhlensteintal usw.). Aber der Höhepunkt war die Tour zu den 3 ZINNEN !!.

2009 geht es an den Gardasee und 2010 ist ein AlpenX geplant.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Dezember 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> TOBLACH: sehr geil!!
> Ich war vor 2 Jahren mit einem Kumpel dort.
> Wir haben sehr schöne Touren dort gefahren (Fischleintal, Misurina, Höhlensteintal usw.). Aber der Höhepunkt war die Tour zu den 3 ZINNEN !!.
> 
> 2009 geht es an den Gardasee und 2010 ist ein AlpenX geplant.



Misurina...  göttlich


----------



## enemy111 (28. Dezember 2008)

gibt es von dem bikepark in thale denn keine homepage ?
ich finde irgendwie seit einer halben stunde nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molo (28. Dezember 2008)

guckst du http://www.rosstrappendownhill.de/ und http://www.seilbahnen-thale.de/de/start/index.php


----------



## enemy111 (28. Dezember 2008)

danke
du hast ne nachricht molo


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. Dezember 2008)

hier habe ne antwort von den leuten aus thale 


Hallo Benni, also momentan ist die Strecke befahrbar und heut früh waren
auch wieder mehrere auf der Strecke unterwegs. Wir freuen uns auf Deinen
Besuch werden aber ebenfalls viel unterwegs sein und die Zeit um den
Jahreswechsel nicht immer im Netz verbringen. Besuch doch einfach die Thale
Onlineseite und schau auf den Webcams wie das Wetter aktuell ausschaut. Den
Link stelle ich Dir unten ein.

Also dann rutsch gut ins Neue Jahr hinein und viel Spaß Ride on.

http://thale.eckpunkt.de/index.php


Die BODE-BIKER


----------



## enemy111 (28. Dezember 2008)

sauber
ich hoffe du hast den sprinter fit gemacht 
sonst gibts haue


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> sauber
> ich hoffe du hast den sprinter fit gemacht
> sonst gibts haue



ja den sprinter ham wa auch eben fit gemacht  die räder mit nehmen is kein ding aber die leute passen nich rein ! also müsst ihr das jetz üntereinander klären wer ein auto hat und fahren würde ... !


----------



## enemy111 (28. Dezember 2008)

ohhh ..hmm..
also ich könnte ja probieren mit 14 ,75 jahren ung. mal auto zu fahren 
wer kommt denn noch mit ? 
wenn du sagst : müsst IHR untereinander klären....


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ohhh ..hmm..
> also ich könnte ja probieren mit 14 ,75 jahren ung. mal auto zu fahren
> wer kommt denn noch mit ?
> wenn du sagst : müsst IHR untereinander klären....




ja benni wollte vllt mit ka mein dad fährt ja mim sprinter und da sind nunmal nur 3 plätze tuht mir echt leid .... wie schongesagt räder mitnehmen is kein ding aber die leute halt ...


----------



## enemy111 (28. Dezember 2008)

toll^^
meine mum kann auf keinen fall fahren..
benni ? ( frorider) ?? wie siehts denn aus mit deinem auto ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> habt ihr schon pläne für euren sommerurlaub ? mich würde wieder eine alpenüberquerung reizen



Hey Matze, 
schau doch mal in welchem Zeitraum Du Deinen Trip ansetzen möchtest!


----------



## eisenarsch (29. Dezember 2008)

ich muss ja auf niemanden rücksicht nehmen und bin daher recht flexibel.den september würde ich allerdings bevorzugen  morgen bringt mir die liebe frau von der post was schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> morgen bringt mir die liebe frau von der post was schönes


Jawoll, das ist ganz was Feines
Karten? Hast Du schon welche? Ich kenne jemanden. der kennt jemanden, der.....
Und Danke für Ihr mir entgegengebrachtes Vertrauen
LG, Günther

@Jimi-der-Bayer
Noch im Winterschlaf? Was macht Dein Cholesterinspiegel?
Meiner droht gerade ab zusinken....da war doch noch Gans und Schmalz im KS
LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (29. Dezember 2008)

da war der weihnachtsman aber artig, eisenarsch.

wir hatten uns im oktober im harz mal eins ausgeliehen und ich war total begeistert von den eTrex!
viel spaß damit


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Dezember 2008)

@enemy: noch keins Am Start


----------



## --->freak<--- (29. Dezember 2008)

was is mit björn ?! du hattest da i-was über icq gesagt !


----------



## enemy111 (29. Dezember 2008)

wer ist björn ?.. alfeld?..
@ freak : wieso muss überhaupt dein dad mitkommen ? .. 
wer will den jetzt alles ?
frorider,freak, enemy... sind 3.. oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst, dass noch wer mit möchte?


----------



## --->freak<--- (29. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wer ist björn ?.. alfeld?..
> @ freak : wieso muss überhaupt dein dad mitkommen ? ..
> wer will den jetzt alles ?
> frorider,freak, enemy... sind 3.. oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst, dass noch wer mit möchte?



mein papa muss mit kommen weil der das auto fährt oder willste den sprinter nach thale schieben ? 

benni , benno , jan und ich und wenn i-wer mim auto fährt könnten sogar noch mehr leute mitkommen


----------



## enemy111 (29. Dezember 2008)

benni hat ein führerschein ..also frorider..
oder ???...
wir müssen i.wie noch ein auto fit machen


----------



## --->freak<--- (29. Dezember 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> benni hat ein führerschein ..also frorider..
> oder ???...
> wir müssen i.wie noch ein auto fit machen




jop ! hatta ....


----------



## enemy111 (29. Dezember 2008)

@ frorider : wenn du mit willtst, haben wir wohl ein problem ne ?!..
fällt dir was ein, wo dein auto her kriegen könntest.. onkel oder so..familie?
kannst ja mal fragen..wär  dumm, wenn wir nur nicht mitkönnten, wegen nem fahrproblem ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (30. Dezember 2008)

Hat wer Lust auf eine lockere Neujahrsrunde??
Treffpunkt in Hildesheim um 10.30Uhr an der Brücke am Hohnsen.
Allen einen guten Rutsch.......


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Dezember 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jawoll, das ist ganz was Feines
> Karten? Hast Du schon welche? Ich kenne jemanden. der kennt jemanden, der.....
> Und Danke für Ihr mir entgegengebrachtes Vertrauen
> LG, Günther
> ...



Moin Günther, 
bin Taxofit!!! War über die Feiertage mit Robert laufen... und Samstag BEI GEFRORENEM BODEN MIT MEINEM (IMMER NOCH DRECKIGEM) Rad unterwegs. DAS WETTER IST ÜBERAUS HERVORRAGEND! 

Du kennst Jemand der Jemanden kennt??? Frag´ doch mal bitte ob der wiederum Jemanden kennt der Karten von Südtirol/ Norditalien hat...

Eisenarsch, wie schaut´n das bei Dir mit Urlaub Ende Mai aus??? 
Das schönste übrigens am Navi ist, das alle Gaststätten für den Notfall eingetragen sind!!!


----------



## Hils-Biker (30. Dezember 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust auf eine lockere Neujahrsrunde??
> Treffpunkt in Hildesheim um 10.30Uhr an der Brücke am Hohnsen.
> Allen einen guten Rutsch.......



Wo soll es denn langgehen?


----------



## 1298ep (30. Dezember 2008)

Hatte gedacht Richtung Diekolzen raus, dann quer nach Badse, Tosmar, Griesberg, Kabusturm, alles was geht bei dem Wetter.
Kann man dann vor Ort entscheiden.


----------



## HITOMI (30. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage: Hat einer von Euch zufällig ein anständiges Werkzeug, um einen Steuersatz einzupressen? Selbstbau ist nicht so toll, weil sonst der Steuersatz so leicht verkantet. Und bei nem neuen Rahmen...muss das ja net sein.
Danke!


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

ich mache das mit einer gewindestange und großen unterlegscheiben.da passiert nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (30. Dezember 2008)

ich würds vom händler machen lassen. wir doch nicht teuer!

mal was anderes:
hat jemand von euch schonmal fiveten´s gefahren? suche anständige schuhe für flats...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Dezember 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust auf eine lockere Neujahrsrunde??
> Treffpunkt in Hildesheim um 10.30Uhr an der Brücke am Hohnsen.
> Allen einen guten Rutsch.......



01.01.2009   10:30 Uhr    ??        da wird mein Kopf noch nicht in den Helm passen!
Hoffe für Euch das sich das Wetter hält!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Dezember 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hoffe für Euch das sich das Wetter hält!!



lt. Wetterbericht ordentlich Frost bis in den Januar 2009....
Die Temperaturen zehren ganz schön an der Substanz, gerade bei einer längeren downhill-Passage: da stehen keine Zuschauer oben, die einem Zeitungen reichen
Also ich hatte gestern nach 2 Stunden eine gefühlte Kerntemperatur von 30 Grad und keine fühlbaren Zehen....vielleicht leiht mir Roberto seine Schuhheizung? Jimi, eruier das mal bitte 
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Dezember 2008)

@ hitomi: bis jetzt habe ich das immer mit nem stück holz und nem Schonhammer gemacht, geht tadellos, die Gewinde Stangen Unterlegscheiben Version von Eisenarsch hab ich auch.
oder du fährst mal nach Witzeln in der Bahnhofsstraße, hinten auf dem Hof ist die Werkstatt da mal nach fragen, wenn er gut drauf ist kostet das einpressen auch nix

@master: kann dir auch nike Air whristler empfehlen, hatte die jetzt eine Saison im Renneinsatz, Top Schuhe und der Preis ist deutlich unter 100eur.
Die fiveten sind recht teuer, aber der gripp ist der Hammer, nen ähnliches Produkt mit der gleichen Sohle gibs bei Cosmicsports wird vertrieben von marzocchi.
Nimm aber auf keinesfall 661 Schuhe, die Sohle ist viel zu dünn da sind die schuhe schnell im Arsch


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi hab mal ne Frage an euch.
Habe mir die Tage ne wasser und stoßfeste Digitalkamera gekauft (Rollei).
Bin Vorgestern vom Rad gestiegen(worden) (Aussichtsturm Richtung Diekholzen, Laub siht zwar schön aus ist aber auch ganz schön rutschig und verdeckt einiges. konnte aber weiterfahren.) und sie hat es überebt. Die Außenaufnahmen sind ganz gut, aber die Innenaufnahmen könnten etwas besser sein.
Ist eigentlich ganz gut, bin am überlegen ob ich sie behalte oder umtausche.
Bei den Innenaufnahmen ist eine "normale" natürlich besser.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit ähnlichen kameras? Hatte sie gekauft weil sie halt auch mal naß werden kann oder mal ein paar Stöße aushält. 

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## HITOMI (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich denke, dann lasse ich es gleich direkt von Chain Reaction machen. Die wollen 5 £ dafür haben. Das ist ja okay.


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Eisenarsch, wie schaut´n das bei Dir mit Urlaub Ende Mai aus???
> Das schönste übrigens am Navi ist, das alle Gaststätten für den Notfall eingetragen sind!!!



ich habe noch keinerleih pläne.ist es da nicht noch wenig frisch in den bergen ?
natürlich war ich heute früh unterwegs.zuerst mit dem fully ,kette nach 2km gerissen ,dann weiter mit dem hardtail.leider habe ich penner die post verpasst  dann werde ich halt morgen mein spielzeug abholen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe noch keinerleih pläne.ist es da nicht noch wenig frisch in den bergen ?


Der Jimi mag es gerne frisch & verschneit


eisenarsch schrieb:


> natürlich war ich heute früh unterwegs.zuerst mit dem fully ,kette nach 2km gerissen ,dann weiter mit dem hardtail


Ups, Kette gerissen? Seltener Defekt, oder? Hatte ich zum Glück noch nie 
...und immer mit Begleitfahrzeug unterwegs, a la bonheur
...und eine Guten Rutsch
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ups, Kette gerissen? Seltener Defekt, oder? Hatte ich zum Glück noch nie
> ...und immer mit Begleitfahrzeug unterwegs, a la bonheur
> ...und eine Guten Rutsch
> LG, Günther



das war auch mein erstes mal ,in 16 jahren mtb. habe einen mörder punsh in den beinen 
dir auch einen guten rutsch


----------



## m8ghty (30. Dezember 2008)

Yo,einen Guten Rutsch an alle aus dem Forum!Bleibt gesund,feiert nicht zu doll und viel Spaß auch im nächsten Jahr egal wo Ihr wohnt oder fahrt!Ich grüße alle die mich kennen und an den FroRider Ben:Nicht zu doll Benni wir haben schließlich was vor!!Ich hoffe auf gutes Gelingen und freue mich auf die Zusammenarbeit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Dann schließ ich mich mal an. Guten Rutsch.
Noch mal ne Frage: Habt ihr denn alle "normale" Digitalkameras und schonmal probleme damit gehabt oder sie beim Radfahren irgendwie zerstört?
Wie gesagt, überlege ob ich die Outdoorkamera umtausche oder behalte.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

ich benutze eine olymps µ700 und die verträgt auch eine menge.sie fliegt im rucksack rum oder wir vollgeschwitzt.macht ihr nix aus


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Bist du damit schonmal gestürzt oder ist sie naß geworden? Habe mir eben nochmal andere Berichte durchgelesen. Die meisten scheinen ganz "normale" Kameras zu benutzen.


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

es ist nicht einfach mit den knipsen.eine eierlegende wollmilchsau wirst du nicht finden  mit meiner mache ich bilder im regen.selbst meinen schweiß verträgt sie problemlos  die waldarbeiterin hat auch die µ700 und ist damit zufrieden.ich würde sie wieder kaufen.


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Eine Olympus hatte ich auch erst in der Hand. War auch so eine Outdoorkamera. Ist halt die Frage ob man eine bis 10m wasserdichte Kamera (wie die Rollei) fürs Biken braucht. Und 1m Fallhöhe kann man vielleicht durch ne dickere Tasche wettmachen. Welche ich ganz gut finde ist die Canon Ixus. Mal sehen ob ich sie umtausche. 

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## waldarbeiterin (30. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> es ist nicht einfach mit den knipsen.eine eierlegende wollmilchsau wirst du nicht finden  mit meiner mache ich bilder im regen.selbst meinen schweiß verträgt sie problemlos  die waldarbeiterin hat auch die µ700 und ist damit zufrieden.ich würde sie wieder kaufen.




jepp, die hab ich auch. bin zufrieden mit dem teil, macht gute bilder (soweit ich das beurteilen kann), verträgt auch meinen schweiß , regen und rucksack. hingefallen is die noch nicht, daher hab ich keine ahnung was die stoßfestigkeit anbelangt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Dezember 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Bist du damit schonmal gestürzt oder ist sie naß geworden? Habe mir eben nochmal andere Berichte durchgelesen. Die meisten scheinen ganz "normale" Kameras zu benutzen.


Ich würde auch eher zu einer "normalen" Digicam raten: meiner kleinen CASIO exilim machen Erschütterungen & Schweiß nix aus, habe auch schon meine Nikon D70 an Bord gehabt, kein Problem! Einen wirklich heftigen Sturz überlebt auch eine stoßsichere Cam nicht.
Würde die Schwerpunkte auf Bildqualität und Größe (Gewicht) legen...
LG, Günther


----------



## waldarbeiterin (30. Dezember 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Welche ich ganz gut finde ist die Canon Ixus.



meine bessere hälfte hat die ixus 80. mein fototechnisch ungeschultes auge findet dass die geringfügig bessere bilder macht als meine olympus. sie ist aber halt nicht so robust. letztendlich ist mir die unempfindlichkeit einer kamera wichtiger, eine spritzwassergeschützte reicht meiner meinung nach aber.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (30. Dezember 2008)

@ Master Ass. Was schon Frorider gesagt hat ist der Nike Air Whistler echt gut. hab den jetzt seid 2 jahren im bikeeinsatz und immernoch top  und zu den five.ten kann ich auch nur bestÃ¤tigen: der grip ist der hammer die "kleben" auf den pedalen. echt^^. 

was noch zu sagen ist: 

den nike air whistler gibt es fÃ¼r 40â¬ bei funcorner!!!!!!!!! aber nur kurz, und zwar hier: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000198&product=A000795

ich wÃ¼rde zuschlagen^^ hab ich auch gemacht, um diese klassen schuhe als "vorrat" zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

die dinger habe große ähnlichkeiten mit den latschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




einen design-preis gewinnen die nicht


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Ist die Olympus denn Spritzwassergeschützt? Sollte so um die 200 Euro kosten ( ist momentan so meine Vorstellung). Erst hatte ich halt überlegt mir eine ganz billige zu kaufen oder halt eine Outdoorkamera. Aber die Bilder müssen halt was taugen. Die Olympus finde ich recht teuer. Daman dann noch mehr wenn die kaputt ist.
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> die dinger habe große ähnlichkeiten mit den latschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wohl war!


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

gefunden ,in deiner farbe ,keine 200 euro


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Super Farbe  Da hilft wohl nur der Griff zur Sprühdose. Obwohl man kann ja auch einfach die Brillengläser wechseln Eine farbige wäre aber auch ok (aber eher nicht Schweinerosa) ist aber zweitrangig.


----------



## Hils-Biker (30. Dezember 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Ist die Olympus denn Spritzwassergeschützt? Sollte so um die 200 Euro kosten ( ist momentan so meine Vorstellung). Erst hatte ich halt überlegt mir eine ganz billige zu kaufen oder halt eine Outdoorkamera. Aber die Bilder müssen halt was taugen. Die Olympus finde ich recht teuer. Daman dann noch mehr wenn die kaputt ist.
> Gruß  Tobi


Bei mir tut es meist eine Panasonic DMC-TZ3. Für mich der beste Kompromiss aus Kompaktkamera und Superzoomkamera. Gutes Leica Objektiv von 28 - 280mm (die Nachfolgemodelle haben natürlich noch ein paar Pixel mehr) und paßt trotzdem noch in jede Tasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldarbeiterin (30. Dezember 2008)

meine olympus ist spritzwassergeschützt. die bilder sind gut, aber halt nicht sehr gut. im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden mit dem gerät.  nimm die, das pink sieht voll schön aus!


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

das pink ist


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2008)

Meint ihr mit pink alo das Saurosa Naja weiß ja nicht Wo hast du denn die Smilees her?


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.smiley-town.de/smileys_Obzoen.html


----------



## Hils-Biker (30. Dezember 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Hatte gedacht Richtung Diekolzen raus, dann quer nach Badse, Tosmar, Griesberg, Kabusturm, alles was geht bei dem Wetter.
> Kann man dann vor Ort entscheiden.


Dann würde ich gern entweder in Diekholzen oder aber an der Schutzhütte am Tosmar dazukommen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> gefunden ,in deiner farbe ,keine 200 euro


Hiiilfe, CANDY-PINK Wer baut denn so was...naja, Hauptsache sie macht gut Bilder...
Viel Spaß damit..
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe noch keinerleih pläne.ist es da nicht noch wenig frisch in den bergen ?
> natürlich war ich heute früh unterwegs.zuerst mit dem fully ,kette nach 2km gerissen ,dann weiter mit dem hardtail.leider habe ich penner die post verpasst  dann werde ich halt morgen mein spielzeug abholen



Letztes Jahr mitte Mai ging das sehr gut, kannst Du in meinem Album betrachten. Ab 1300-1500m lag noch Schnee und an einem Pass musste ich wieder umkehren. Die Ureinwohner (tschuldigung, ist lieb gemeint) sagen das Ende Mai eigentlich alles frei sein sollte.
Schau mir mal ein paar Touren und Hotels in der Sella-Gruppe an, habe ich als Empfehlung bekommen, auch für je Zwei-Tages-Touren.

@Günther, klamottentechnisch bin ich seid Sonntag ausgereizt... habe alle Zwiebelvarianten durch MICH FRIERT NIX MEHR


----------



## waldarbeiterin (30. Dezember 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hiiilfe, CANDY-PINK Wer baut denn so was...naja, Hauptsache sie macht gut Bilder...
> Viel Spaß damit..
> LG, Günther



männer... ihr habt doch keine ahnung!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das pink ist


----------



## average.stalker (30. Dezember 2008)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe noch keinerleih pläne.ist es da nicht noch wenig frisch in den bergen ?
> natürlich war ich heute früh unterwegs.zuerst mit dem fully ,kette nach 2km gerissen ,dann weiter mit dem hardtail.leider habe ich penner die post verpasst  dann werde ich halt morgen mein spielzeug abholen



bist du zufällig bei dynamo gewesen?
ich meine aus großer entfernung einen canyon-hardtail fahrer gesehen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2008)

ja das war ich ,musste mir ne kette beorgen


----------



## average.stalker (30. Dezember 2008)

war sau kalt heute, oder?
ich wollte heute morgen laufen, war aber zu faul.
am wochenende gings ja nohc, aber -8°C so wie heute, ist mir einfach zur hart (ich weichei  )


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Dezember 2008)

ich find´s göttlich


----------



## average.stalker (31. Dezember 2008)

schuhheizung?


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Dezember 2008)

hobbitfüße


----------



## average.stalker (31. Dezember 2008)

das regeln wir:






http://www.gizmodo.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/flammenwerfer.jpg


----------



## enemy111 (31. Dezember 2008)

ich wünsch euch allen auch nochmal n guten rutsch
lasst euch nicht besoffen am steuer von der polizei erwischen 
sonst wird es kein schönes silvester


----------



## waldarbeiterin (31. Dezember 2008)

hier mal ne billige variante der schuhheizung:http://www.skandinavien-outdoorshop.de/Brand/Woolpower%20by%20Ullfrott%E9/10215100/Page8.html
gibt's auch in der bergsportzentrale in hildesheim. ich hab sie mir dort letzte woche gekauft, kann ich jedem nur 'wärmstens' empfehlen. am ende meiner gestrigen tour war so ziemlich alles kalt, nur die füsse waren schön mollig warm.


----------



## MasterAss (31. Dezember 2008)

@fro, red:
Danke für die Tipps.

@alle
Guten Rutsch! Vllt. bin ich morgen mal im Wald, wenn ich es heute nicht übertreibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1298ep (31. Dezember 2008)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> Dann würde ich gern entweder in Diekholzen oder aber an der Schutzhütte am Tosmar dazukommen.



Wir fahren Straße bis Diekolzen, sind bis jetzt 4. 
Vielleicht kommen doch noch ein paar dazu trotz





 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir wären dann gegen 11Uhr in Diekholzen.
Dann wirst uns wohl entgegen kommen


----------



## tobone (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich kann an meinem Bike den kleinsten Gang nicht benutzen, weil mir die kette dann immer in dei Speichen rasselt. Ich hoffe ich sehe das richtig, daß man die obere Begrenzungsschraube im Urzeigersinn reindrehen muß (xtr Schaltwerk), so richtig bewegt sich da nämlich nichts.


----------



## average.stalker (31. Dezember 2008)

ich hab jetzt leider dein xtr-schaltwerk und weiss nicht aus dem kopf, ob es die obere schraube sein müsste, aaaaaber:
probier bitte vorsichtig bitte beide schrauben aus.
die anschlagbegrenzer sorgen bei nur einer viertel umdrehung dafür, dass das schaltwerk sich recht deutlich bewegt.

wenn du mit den fingern das schaltwerk richtung speichen drückst, darf es maximal genau unter dem größten ritzel stehen...


----------



## Chandru (31. Dezember 2008)

Müsste die untere Schraube sein: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...hre-schaltung-perfekt-ein.253209.2.htm?skip=1

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## tobone (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Schaltwerke sind doch normalerweise mit Buchstaben gekennzeichnet. Welcher ist denn nochmal für welche Begrenzung. Habe an der oberen Schraube schon gut gedreht, aber es hat sich nicht wirklich was getan. An der unteren aber auch nicht. Hat jemand von euch ein xtr Schaltwerk?


----------



## Chandru (31. Dezember 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Die Schaltwerke sind doch normalerweise mit Buchstaben gekennzeichnet. Welcher ist denn nochmal für welche Begrenzung. Habe an der oberen Schraube schon gut gedreht, aber es hat sich nicht wirklich was getan. An der unteren aber auch nicht. Hat jemand von euch ein xtr Schaltwerk?



Wie gesagt, es müsste die untere sein. Steht auch so in der Shimano Anleitung: http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...971/SI-5VZ0A-001-En_v1_m56577569830607913.pdf

Am besten beide Schrauben lösen und dann nach der Anleitung vom mountainbike-magazin einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Dezember 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Hi. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich kann an meinem Bike den kleinsten Gang nicht benutzen, weil mir die kette dann immer in dei Speichen rasselt. Ich hoffe ich sehe das richtig, daß man die obere Begrenzungsschraube im Urzeigersinn reindrehen muß (xtr Schaltwerk), so richtig bewegt sich da nämlich nichts.



... am besten mal angucken... (könnte die Spannung sein -> Augenzwinker an Günther)

Allen einen guten Rutsch!  
Vielleicht sieht man sich morgen im Walde... werde mal Richtung Diekholzen kreuzen (gaaanz langsam und ohne Erschütterungen)


----------



## tobone (31. Dezember 2008)

Ok. Danke erstmal, Schaltung geht wieder, jedenfalls im Stand mal sehen wie es ist, wenn ich Morgen fahre (und was meine Schulter dazu sagt)

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Hils-Biker (31. Dezember 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Wir fahren Straße bis Diekolzen, sind bis jetzt 4.
> Vielleicht kommen doch noch ein paar dazu trotz
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es irgendwie geht, stosse ich aus Richtung Schutzhütte-Tosmar dazu. Hängt alllerdings davon ab, ob der mir anvertraute Vierbeiner rechtzeitig abgeholt wird.


----------



## --->freak<--- (31. Dezember 2008)

ich wünsche euch allen ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr und ne ervolgreiche sasion !

greez benni


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Januar 2009)

bei mir wird es nix mit der Neujahrsrundfahrt.... ähm, habe Nacken!
Euch in jedem Falle viel Spaß und trockene Minusgrade!
01.01.2009!!!! Blödes Datum um eine Tour zu planen


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Januar 2009)

seid ihr gut ins neue jahr gekommen ?
die neujahrstour war supi.am ende hatte ich 57,5 km im sack 
vielleicht seid ihr 2009 etwas aktiver


----------



## enemy111 (1. Januar 2009)

@ freak : wie ist das nun mit thale ? hat dein freund mal was gesagt?


----------



## average.stalker (1. Januar 2009)

57km???? verrückt!
wir haben lockere 20km zusammengerollt, wobei sich das bei unseren müden und untrainierten knochen wie 40km angefühlt hat  :-(


----------



## --->freak<--- (2. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ freak : wie ist das nun mit thale ? hat dein freund mal was gesagt?



ja ka wa heute nich sonderlich viel in icq on .. ! und jetz isser nimmer on ich frage morgen noch ma


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Januar 2009)

was ist das eigentlich für ein Kauderwelsch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (2. Januar 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> 57km???? verrückt!
> wir haben lockere 20km zusammengerollt, wobei sich das bei unseren müden und untrainierten knochen wie 40km angefühlt hat  :-(



Der ist mit seinem Bike verheiratet


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Januar 2009)

genau baby  die schnepfe zickt wenigstens nicht rum


----------



## average.stalker (2. Januar 2009)

ausser, wenn die Kette reisst?


----------



## tobone (2. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr mal einen Tipp für mich in sachen Reifen bei dem Wetter? Sollten aber trotzdem noch gute Rolleigenschaften haben. Auf meine Felgen passen Breiten bis 3,0. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MasterAss (2. Januar 2009)

Da gibt es nur einen Tipp: MAxxis Swampthing.


----------



## average.stalker (2. Januar 2009)

@tobone: ich glaube, du bist uns (meiner frau und mir) gestern in Hildesheimer Wald entgegen gekommen - kann das sein?

zu reifen: ich bin gestern hinten meine Laufrad mit dem Muddy Mary drauf gefahren, der Reifen ist in 2.35 und wiegt circa 850gr. grenzwertig, geht aber noch.
ist eigentlich ein downhill-reifen für weiche bis matschige untergründe.
ich war überrascht, wie gut er im "normalbetrieb" gerollt ist, hat sich gegenüber dem Minion in 2.35 breite kaum anders angefühlt.

das hinterrad ist nur leider wegen billigerer felge und nabe und kassette insgesamt deutlich zu schwer, aber ich denke, ich werde mir den muddy mary über winter auf meinen touren-lrs ziehen.
er rollt erstaunlich gut und ist im matsch einfach gut, zumal er mit 2.35 breiter baut als z.b. ein Nobby Nic in 2.4 - also enorm viel auflagefläche hat. das profil ist sehr offen und reinigt sich gut ab


----------



## tobone (2. Januar 2009)

Das kann gut sein. Meinst du auf dem Radweg der da Richtung Fußballplatz führt? War ja ganz gutes Wetter. Wo seid ihr denn langgefahren? Ich bin einmal Tosmar, Söhrer Forsthaus, Aussichtst. Da hat ja endlich mal wer die Bäume von der Abfahrt Richtung Blaupunkt geräumt
Was haltet ihr bei dem Wetter vom Albert od. Fat albert? Sollten halt recht leicht sein. Fahre momentan den Nobby Nic vorne und hinten. Allerdings sind 2,1er Reifen im Herbst od Winter nicht wirklich optimal, 2,25 wären wohl besser. 
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## enemy111 (2. Januar 2009)

Maxxis Highroller?!?!


----------



## average.stalker (2. Januar 2009)

ja genau, kurz vorm sportplatz. wir sind nur vom HI-Zentrum hoch zum turm und wieder runter - auf dem Rückweg kam uns noch die Waldarbeiterin entgegen.

hm... also wenn, würde ich schon zum 2.4er Nobby Nic greifen, die größere auflagefläche hilft auf jeden fall und so viel mehr als die 2.25er wiegen die auch nicht.
allerdings finde ich, dass Nobby Nic sich recht schnell zusetzen.
Fat Albert ist da schon etwas besser, die hatte ich vor den Maxxis Minion.

es gibt jetzt ja die neuen Fat Albert in 2.25 bzw 2.4 jeweils anderes profil für vorder- und hinterrad und die sollen wirklich gut sein.
der 2.25 wiegt 650gr der 2.40 wiegt 750gr.
alles vertretbar und im winter würde ich nicht aufs letzte gramm schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (2. Januar 2009)

Ok danke erstmal. Mal sehen wann ich mich entscheide. Aber meine nächsten werden wohl etwas breiter, das steht glaube ich fest.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem normalen Albert?
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## 1298ep (2. Januar 2009)

Meine Empfehlung für Matsch und Schnee:
http://www.conti-online.com/generat.../themen/mtb/cc_marathon/edge/edge_neu_de.html
Allerding nur, wenn man nicht auf Dicke steht

Fährt morgen wer von Euch??


----------



## Hils-Biker (2. Januar 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Da hat ja endlich mal wer die Bäume von der Abfahrt Richtung Blaupunkt geräumt


Wenn Du die 3 Stämme aus Richtung Schutzhütte auf dem Kamm nach Diekholzen meinen solltest - gern geschehen.


----------



## m8ghty (2. Januar 2009)

Hey an alle Biker da draussen wünsche allen ein frohes Neues Jahr und hoffe das ihr alle eure guten Vorsätze für as neue Jahr auch umsetzt!Ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.Ansonsten wünsche ich allen eine gute Fahrt und viel Spaß in der neuen Saison!Und immer schön den Helm auf sonst gibt`s unnötige Beulen!!! GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Januar 2009)

1298ep schrieb:


> Fährt morgen wer von Euch??



auf jeden fall  heute war nur laufen angesagt.wann wolltest du denn fahren ?


----------



## 1298ep (3. Januar 2009)

Moin,
wir wollten heute früh fahren, um 10.10 Uhr treffen am Elan B6 Richtung LKH.
War schon mit den Hunden draußen, das ideale Bikewetter
Morgen Treffen um 9.00Uhr an der Hohnsenbrücke.
(Der frühe Vogel trinkt den Korn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (3. Januar 2009)

das ist selbst mir zu früh ,da läuft ja noch *spongebob*  dann werde ich alleine aufbrechen.vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch


----------



## tobone (3. Januar 2009)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn Du die 3 Stämme aus Richtung Schutzhütte auf dem Kamm nach Diekholzen meinen solltest - gern geschehen.



Nee ich meine die Abfahrt vom Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm die direkt zu Blaupunkt runterführt, da lag etwas Gestrüpp und ein Baumstamm rum.
Den Kammweg auf dem Tosmar bin ich in letzter Zeit nur von der Scvhutzhütte in die andere Richtung gefahren. Aber trotzdem danke fürs aufräumen

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Januar 2009)

1298ep schrieb:


> Moin,
> wir wollten heute früh fahren, um 10.10 Uhr treffen am Elan B6 Richtung LKH.
> War schon mit den Hunden draußen, das ideale Bikewetter
> Morgen Treffen um 9.00Uhr an der Hohnsenbrücke.
> (Der frühe Vogel trinkt den Korn)



9 Uhr ???... das sind ziemlich unchristliche Zeiten... werde mich gleich in den Sattel schwingen und selbst das ist früh für mich


----------



## enemy111 (3. Januar 2009)

war irgendwer mal wieder in diekholzen ? bei der schneise? hat sich da mal irgendwas verändert?


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Januar 2009)

gute Frage?! wie soll sich da was verändern, Buddeln kansnte bei dme wetter nicht.
Biste dein Roadgab schon gesprungen?, das Feld dürfte ja jetzt genug gefroren sein


----------



## m8ghty (3. Januar 2009)

yo der Benny und ich wollten da mal am Wochenende mal was machen aber kein Auto gehabt und hin biken beidem Wetter???BRRRRRRR!!!!!Wenn die Sonne mal wieder das ist kann man ja mal was abmachen und dann hin


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> war irgendwer mal wieder in diekholzen ? bei der schneise? hat sich da mal irgendwas verändert?



Die Schneise ist zu einer Rodelbahn mit Schanzen geworden


----------



## average.stalker (3. Januar 2009)

macht auch dolle spaß!


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Januar 2009)

aber nicht wenn de erstmal 25km mit nem DHler über 2 Berge anrollen musst *g*


----------



## --->freak<--- (3. Januar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> aber nicht wenn de erstmal 25km mit nem DHler über 2 Berge anrollen musst *g*



 von dehnsen nach diekholzen  ich habs voll gut ich wohne schon inner mitte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (3. Januar 2009)

von hildesheim

und das roadgap bin ich nicht gesprungen, da es der BAUER  gleich am nächstens tag abgerissen hat 

dafür ein anderes geiles teil


----------



## m8ghty (3. Januar 2009)

Tja die "Alten" haben halt kein Verständnis für uns und unser Hobby(dabei bin ich schon 30).Das wird aber immer so sein das es Querköppe gibt denen das nicht paßt was wir machen.Dabei sind wir ja friedlich und tun keinem was,nur das sieht ja keiner.Diese Leute sollten sich mal überlegen wie sie früher waren.Aber nein das geht ja nicht,"früher" war alles anders!!! ******** war es nicht!!Die Zeiten ändern sich und daran müssen sich die Leute halt mal endlich gewöhnen!!Es hat nämlich auch den Vorteil das die Kids mal vor der Glotze und dem PC weg kommen und sich mal körperlich austoben können und nicht verdummen!Darüber regen sich die Leute ja auch immer auf aber egal wie wir es anstellen zu mosern gibt es immer was.Aber ich hoffe ihr lasst euch nicht entmutigen und versucht es weiter!!Ich tue es auf jeden Fall!GREETZ und immer gute Fahrt


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Januar 2009)

was für ein grandioses wetter 
um 9.30 uhr war ich schneehase schon unterwegs 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HITOMI (4. Januar 2009)

9h30? respekt... 
...schöne schneebilder


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Januar 2009)

auf dem rotzberg lief mir ein köter hinterher  ich hasse es wenn die biester nicht an der leine gehalten werden  manchmal wünsche ich mir das teil auf dem lenker


----------



## ReD_BeaR (4. Januar 2009)




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Januar 2009)

9:30?recht spät, wir waren heute morgen *ohne Fahrrad* schon um 6Uhr unterwegs, erst Zeitung verteilen dann durch den Külf mit Hund.


----------



## m8ghty (4. Januar 2009)

Hey Benni trag`mal nicht so dick auf!!!  Ich könnte ja jetzt was sagen aber dann fängt jeder hier an zu schreiben wann er aufsteht und wann er was macht und das muss ja nu net unbedingt sein. Auf jeden Fall sind die Bilder schon recht ganz gut.Mal schauen vielleicht gehe ich nachhher auch noch mal für ne Stunde oder so auf Tour,aber erst drehe ich ne` Runde mit meinem Sohn und unseren Hunden auch wenn das Wetter hier gerade nicht die Wucht ist,ist so ein Schnee Regen Mischmasch.Egal dick einpacken und los geht`s


----------



## tobone (4. Januar 2009)

War echt nett im Wald. Hatte leider meine Kamera vergessen. Habe die Rollei (Outdoorkamera) jetzt gegen eine Fuji Finepix 100 FD umgetauscht, bin ich ganz zufrieden mit.
@Eisenarsch: Wo sind denn die ersten beiden Bilder her, Osterberg? Die anderen sind wohl Galgenberg und hinter Diekholzen oder?
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Januar 2009)

neun Uhr   tsts









...bin heute auf Wildschwein-Suche gewesen.... glücklicherweise hat mich keins gefunden.
Mir war es etwas zu rutschig


----------



## tobone (4. Januar 2009)

Stimmt teilweise fährt man wie auf Eiern bei dem Wetter, aber spaß machts trotzdem.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...bin heute auf Wildschwein-Suche gewesen.... glücklicherweise hat mich keins gefunden.
> Mir war es etwas zu rutschig


Schön das Dich keins gefunden hat
Ich war per pedes mit dem Hund unterwegs und habe dann später noch eine Inuit-Behausung gebaut: die Kinder waren schon längst wieder im Warmen da haben 2 Väter noch gebaut und gebaut und gebaut, sollte ja auch ordentlich Platz drin sein
LG, Günther


----------



## 1298ep (4. Januar 2009)

War auch um 9.00Uhr schon sehr schön. 
Sind heute knapp 60 geworden, ich bin noch nie im Schneckentempo mit Puls 175 den Tosmar hochgefahren
Vielleicht können wir nächsten Samstag mal einen (späteren) Termin anberaumen, wo auch die Langschläfer mitkommen können.


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Januar 2009)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Schön das Dich keins gefunden hat
> Ich war per pedes mit dem Hund unterwegs und habe dann später noch eine Inuit-Behausung gebaut: die Kinder waren schon längst wieder im Warmen da haben 2 Väter noch gebaut und gebaut und gebaut, sollte ja auch ordentlich Platz drin sein
> LG, Günther



   Drei Zimmer, Küche, Bad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Drei Zimmer, Küche, Bad??


...so ungefähr
Wird heute gekickt oder erst wieder nächste Woche?
Melde mich noch mal per sms!
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Januar 2009)

Hey Günther,
das "Trockentraining" beginnt erst nächste Woche wieder.
Da sind endlich die Ferien vorbei.... ganz zur Freude von Ohli


----------



## enemy111 (6. Januar 2009)

tach, hab mal n problem:
und zwar steht mein bike die ganze zeit in der gerage,bei durchschnittlich -3°.
ich bin grade ne runde gefahren und habe gemerkt dass sich die gabel kaum eindrücken lässt ( rs domain 318 ) , dämpfer+ bremsen funzen top, nur die gabel mach tnicht mit. ich kann sie max. 3 cm reindrücken.
liegt das an den temperaturen? wenn ja ist was kaputt gegangen oder wird was kaputt gehen ? oder ist das öl einfach nur " verhärtet " oder so?


----------



## rODAHn (6. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute!

*Respekt* für Eure winterlichen Aktivitäten bei dem Wetter!
Mit was für Reifen seit Ihr denn unterwegs?
...mit meinen 2.25" NN rutsche ich in jeder 2. Kurve weg...

Wenn das Thermomenter wieder gegen 0 Grad wandert, gehts bei mir auch wieder los...

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## --->freak<--- (6. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> tach, hab mal n problem:
> und zwar steht mein bike die ganze zeit in der gerage,bei durchschnittlich -3°.
> ich bin grade ne runde gefahren und habe gemerkt dass sich die gabel kaum eindrücken lässt ( rs domain 318 ) , dämpfer+ bremsen funzen top, nur die gabel mach tnicht mit. ich kann sie max. 3 cm reindrücken.
> liegt das an den temperaturen? wenn ja ist was kaputt gegangen oder wird was kaputt gehen ? oder ist das öl einfach nur " verhärtet " oder so?




das kommt von den niedrigen tempraturen und das öl dick flüssiger wird .. ! ich denke ma da is W5 drinne ... kannsein das es jetz die konsistenz wie W10 oder W15 hat !


----------



## enemy111 (6. Januar 2009)

danke


----------



## Freerider.Je. (6. Januar 2009)

Wie sieht es in Diekholzen aus? wenn mein Rad fertig is will ich es auch mal testen 
Könnt euch aber ruhig noch en monat zeit lassen


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Januar 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> *Respekt* für Eure winterlichen Aktivitäten bei dem Wetter!
> Mit was für Reifen seit Ihr denn unterwegs?
> ...



das ist doch nicht kalt 
das ist kalt !





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
noch fragen ? ja ja ich habe nicht mehr alle latten am zaun


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das ist doch nicht kalt
> das ist kalt !
> 
> 
> ...


Hallooo, hast Du die Computer vorher in Dein  18-Sterne Eisfach gelegt oder warst Du gestern wirklich und wahrhaftig draußen...Macht da die Technik noch mit? An Dich als wilde Anhäufung von Zellen und Wasser (gefriert in der Regel ab -1 Grad Celsius) mag ich gar nicht denken
Oder bist Du gar einen kybernetischen Organismus? Klar, jetzt hab ich es, und bei den Rennen immer im Fast-Forward-Modus
Welche Modellreihe? Schon die neue Software drauf?
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Januar 2009)

mein kälterekord lag vor vielen jahren mal bei -12 grad.wie das mit rekorden so ist ,muss man sie ab und an brechen.gestern wollte ich mal an meine grenzen gehen und bin mit dem bike zur arbeit.alles nur eine frage der kleidung 
war dann allerdings auch froh wieder daheim im warmen zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Januar 2009)

...eine Frage der Kleideung????  Na den Zwiebelaufbau musst Du mir mal verraten!
Habe alles bis minus 6Grad Celsius ausgetestet... in den ersten 10 Minuten machen die Finger und Füße leichte Prob´s, geht aber wenn ich leicht warm geradelt bin.


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Januar 2009)

2 langarm thermotrikots ,2 winterjacken ,gute hose  und ne sturmhaube.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Januar 2009)

so ähnlich schaut´s bei mir auch aus... 2 langarm Thermo-Unterhemden, 2-3 Funktions-Shirt´s und mein kurzes schwarzes...(grrr), so lange ich mich bewege haut das bestens hin.

--- Bei Deinem ersten Foto hast Du aber gezittert... das sieht man!! hehe


----------



## Hils-Biker (7. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...eine Frage der Kleideung????  Na den Zwiebelaufbau musst Du mir mal verraten!
> Habe alles bis minus 6Grad Celsius ausgetestet... in den ersten 10 Minuten machen die Finger und Füße leichte Prob´s, geht aber wenn ich leicht warm geradelt bin.


letzte Woche zwischen den Feiertagen waren es schon einmal morgens -12°. 
Von Söhre nach Alfeld war dann schon grenzwertig.


----------



## enemy111 (7. Januar 2009)

@ frerider je: das mit diekholzen lohnt sich zur zeit nicht wirklich,aber sobald die temperaturen über 0 ° sind, könnten wir ja mal wieder ein BAU-WOCHENDE ! einlegen 
damit da auch mal was langsam zu stande kommt ..
frorider, die andern aus alfeld, freak....usw....
wie siehts aus ?


----------



## ChristopherB (7. Januar 2009)

War auch ein paar Runden eine gute Stunde im Giesener Wald unterwegs, für mehr hat die Zeit leider nicht gereicht und die Temperatur meiner Zehen wäre wohl auch ein wenig stark gesunken, wenn ich noch viel länger unterwegs gewesen wäre...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Januar 2009)

hallo

... und gut gerutscht    !

von +25 auf -16 eisen  und 3 Wochen keine Kurbelumdrehung,

das schmerzt !

morgen ? Fr? WE?


----------



## m8ghty (8. Januar 2009)

@enemy 11:Also wenn es am Wochenende über Null geht bin ich gerne bereit was in Diekholzen zu tun wenn ich bis dahin meinen Bock noch mein eigen nennen kann(steht hier und bei Ebay drin) werde ich auch mal den Frorider antexten und fragen ob er auch  mit kommt.Aber bis dahin dauert es ja noch und das Wetter muß ja auch passen.War heute mittag auch mal kurz unterwegs obwohl ich krank bin aber ohne biken geht es inzwischen einfach nicht mehr.Naja wünsche allen eine gute Fahrt.Greetz M8ghty


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ... und gut gerutscht    !
> 
> ...



wünsche ebenfalls wohl gerutscht zu sein
mal sehen, habe Maleschen mit meinem rechten Fuß werde wohl erstmal pausieren oder wenigstens versuchen kurz zu treten.
Wie schaut´s mit der Hi-Wald-Umrundung aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> mal sehen, habe Maleschen mit meinem rechten Fuß werde wohl erstmal pausieren oder wenigstens versuchen kurz zu treten.
> Wie schaut´s mit der Hi-Wald-Umrundung aus?


Hey Jimi, macht sich der Große Heini selbstständig, oder was? Dann aber Obacht, den brauchst Du noch, z. B. für die Hi-Wald-Umrundung!?
GB&LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hey Jimi, macht sich der Große Heini selbstständig, oder was? Dann aber Obacht, den brauchst Du noch, z. B. für die Hi-Wald-Umrundung!?
> GB&LG, Günther



Moin Günther, ne der große Onkel geht wieder obwohl ich denke das der angebrochen war (kann da nicht mehr alles so bewegen)
Mein rechtes Sprunggelenk(??) macht mir unter Belastung in einem bestimmten Winkel Ärger, beim joggen und radeln...
... ein menschliches Wrack halt
es gibt übrigens schon ein angedachtes Datum für den DK4 ...weiß nur noch nicht wie ich mein Rad ins Auto bekomme!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Januar 2009)

nix HiW umrundung, über die Rundungen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Januar 2009)

??? Hä ??? 
...bei der Rundung bin ich mit von der Partie...(als Bremse) nur bloß nicht bei -10 Grad Celsius!
Mein Wetterwunsch: 25Grad, sautrockener Boden und Sonnenschein bis zum abwinken!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ??? Hä ???
> ...bei der Rundung bin ich mit von der Partie...(als Bremse) nur bloß nicht bei -10 Grad Celsius!
> Mein Wetterwunsch: 25Grad, sautrockener Boden und Sonnenschein bis zum abwinken!!


Ich auch, ich auch, Rundungen, Sonne & Hitze
LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Januar 2009)

nich' so bescheiden: Bremse ist hervorragend! 
sonst kühlt der Fahrtwind zuschnell aus!

gestern durch staubtrockenen Schnee gepflügt, sehr schön 

auch mit begleitung von "der tut nix" , frauchen war im wohl zu langsam. locker auf eine gruppe zugefahren. ca. 200m vorher wird die gruppe hecktisch. hinter mir verzweifeltes geschrei. in der gruppe wird gefuchtelt.  mit meinem neuen kameraden wollen 3x "der tut nix" spielen! die gruppe löst sich auf. leinen werden wie lassos geschwenkt. das knäul "der tut nix" staubt durch schnee über die felder. die leinen besitzer stolpern hinter her. sehr schöne bilder vor der untergehenden sonne. winterbiken und geniesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Januar 2009)

hallo Günther,
heute ... durch staubtrockenen Schnee pflügen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nich' so bescheiden: Bremse ist hervorragend!
> sonst kühlt der Fahrtwind zuschnell aus!
> 
> gestern durch staubtrockenen Schnee gepflügt, sehr schön
> ...




Ausserirdische die die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen wollen???


.... habt Ihr Urlaub?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Januar 2009)

Ausserirdische ... genau,
nachdem die hardware verbindung gelöst wurde, gibt es in der software einen schweren ausnahmefehler und das subsystem läuft nur noch mit festverdrahtem programm.

Urlaub war schön


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> hallo Günther,
> heute ... durch staubtrockenen Schnee pflügen?


Fördag heb ick kien Tied...
...evt. morgen...
Und wer ist Dein neuer Kamerad mit dem die Meute spielen wollte?
Klär uns auf & viel Spaß beim Cruisen....
LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Januar 2009)

... , frauchen war im wohl zu langsam 
nur temporär adoptiert


----------



## MTB-Sascha (9. Januar 2009)

Wer fährt denn nun am Samstag gegen 13.00Uhr?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Januar 2009)

Ein Hund muss seine Instinkte zeigen!!
...also ich fahre morgen Schlitten!
Robert, Jens und ich werden Sonntag zu einer Ausfahrt die Gäule satteln.
Günther wie schaut´s?? Die beiden möchten gefordert werden danach können wir bei einem interessanten Handballspiel (nur zuschauen..) die kommende Saison augenscheinlich in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ein Hund muss seine Instinkte zeigen!!
> ...also ich fahre morgen Schlitten!
> Robert, Jens und ich werden Sonntag zu einer Ausfahrt die Gäule satteln.
> Günther wie schaut´s?? Die beiden möchten gefordert werden danach können wir bei einem interessanten Handballspiel (nur zuschauen..) die kommende Saison augenscheinlich in Angriff nehmen.


Hört sich gut an: mit Technik-Jens und Komplett-Heizung-Robert und Wrack-Jimi einen Ausritt wagen
Uhrzeit? LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Januar 2009)

Komme soeben von einer kleinen Runde zurück; und Hallo, wo war der Winterdienst?
Bei der Anfahrt zum Tosmar mußte ich mich durch Schneewehen kämpfen: Absteigen & Schieben waren angesagt...
Das geht ja garnicht! Dafür waren die Wege im Wald einigermaßen befahrbar, dort sah es dann so aus:














@Jimi, da mußt Du aber heute nochmal die Route für Morgen abfahren, am Besten mit dem Schneepflug-Corsa-GT...
LG, Günther


----------



## Hils-Biker (10. Januar 2009)

Die Stelle kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...





Wir wollten dann auf dem Kamm Richtung Diekholzen, aber keine Chance. Also wieder auf die Autobahn Richtung Diekholzen - Aussichtsturm Hi und zurück. Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Januar 2009)

hallo,
morgen früh +/- 11.00 Finkenbergtrails? Sorsum, Kammweg  (oberhalb cdu Wiese) - Bosch


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> hallo,
> morgen früh +/- 11.00 Finkenbergtrails? Sorsum, Kammweg  (oberhalb cdu Wiese) - Bosch


Hi, kann man da fahren und auch bremsen? Nach meinem Exkurs kann ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen! Ich bin runter & rauf von dem Hobel Wie beim Rodeo, das war lustig
Also viel Spaß Morgen; ick fahr nur da wo Jimi geräumt hat..

@Jimi: Alles geräumt?

LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Januar 2009)

@Jimi: Alles geräumt?

Jo! Alles sauber!
Heute war "ohne Worte"!
Erst so...




und dann so ...







...einfach herrlich!


----------



## HITOMI (11. Januar 2009)

Wir haben gestern auch ne kleine Runde gedreht. Mit....

...meinem geilen, neuen Lapierre Spicy 





Bin echt total happy mit meinem neuen Bike. 
Nur ein Bashguard und evtl. auch eine Kettenführung kommen noch dran.

Falls einer von Euch jmd kennt, der/die ein Norco Six One aus 2006 (Komplettbike) kaufen möchte,...ich hätte da eins zu verkaufen 

Danke & Grüße


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Januar 2009)

sehr spicy schönes Radl!
...und noch sooo sauber


----------



## eisenarsch (11. Januar 2009)

schönes bike 


ich bleibe heute mit dem hintern daheim.mir ist es zu warm ,es taut heute sicher


----------



## enemy111 (11. Januar 2009)

also in hildesheim sind es grade -4 ° .. tauen wäre ja doch mal was schööönes !


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Januar 2009)

@ hitomi: Björn wollte es wohl nicht haben, weiß aber nciht ob er sich gemeldet hat.
PS du hast ne PM


----------



## tobone (11. Januar 2009)

@Hils-Biker  Der Kammweg sah mir auch etwas zugeschneit aus. Momentan gehen wohl fast nur die Waldautobahnen. Danke nochmal für den lecker Tee, der tat ganz gut bei dem Wetter
Wie stellt man denn eigentlich Bilder direkt hier rein?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Januar 2009)

du lädst diese unter Fotoalbum hoch, entweder machste dies in dein persönliches oder eins in den öffentlichen album.
dann siehst du 3 links unter deinem foto, beim ersten wird das bild ganz groß, beim 2ten so wie du es im album aktuell siehst und der dritte ist ne Miniatur Verlinkung.
Einfach Link kopieren und in der Antwort einfügen, fertig


----------



## Hils-Biker (11. Januar 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> .... Danke nochmal für den lecker Tee, der tat ganz gut bei dem Wetter
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Bitte schön, gern geschehen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Januar 2009)

ich gebe auch nochmal zwei zum Besten... Titel: Ausgewachsene Schneehasen auf Abwegen!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eisenarsch (11. Januar 2009)

das letzte bild ist ja GOLDIG


----------



## tobone (11. Januar 2009)

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von Gestern
Heute war ja auch super wetter, bin leider zu spät losgefahren, wurde dann langsam dunkel.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, da war ja mächtig Verkehr oben
...gut gefällt auch der Schneehase in der "Gibt-Obacht-Stellung"
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (12. Januar 2009)

Moin Hildesheim, Frage an die Hildesheimerwaldunddrumherumbiker. Nachdem ich über Steinberg-Tosmarberg den Singletrail Richtung Diekholzen gefahren bin finde ich keinen schönen Weg zurück Richtung Salze (Baxmanneiche). Hat jemand einen Tipp (wenn Möglich keine Waldautobahn)?
Schöne Grüße aus Nettlingen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin Hildesheim, Frage an die Hildesheimerwaldunddrumherumbiker. Nachdem ich über Steinberg-Tosmarberg den Singletrail Richtung Diekholzen gefahren bin finde ich keinen schönen Weg zurück Richtung Salze (Baxmanneiche). Hat jemand einen Tipp (wenn Möglich keine Waldautobahn)?
> Schöne Grüße aus Nettlingen


Hui, da gibt es einige Trails: das sind allerdings Kombinationen aus Trail und Waldweg! Eine lange flowige "Verlängerung" des Tosmarkammtrails in Richtung Badse kenn ich allerdings nicht, evt. wissen die Badse-Jungens (Jimi..usw..) mehr!
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Januar 2009)

...wo ist den die Baxmanneiche?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:
			
		

> ...Singletrail Richtung Diekholzen gefahren bin...


respekt!!! über den Kammtrail bei dem Schnee!
vom Waldweg am Ortseinganfang von Diekholzen rechts oberhalb der Kirche Wege + Pfade am Waldrand/Ortsrand folgen bis Söhrer Forsthaus, von da Wanderwegmarkierung Roter Punkt Richtung Petze, nach Beusterbrücke links, Bank links und dann linker Weg Richtung Kabusturm/Welfenhöhe Ausgeschildert ,von da Abfahrt nach Baxmanneiche.
(Karte folgt)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...wo ist den die Baxmanneiche?


Hallooo, dat is der Baum der bei Baxmanns im Garten steht
....Google fällt nichts auch nichts Besseres ein
Bis heute Abend..
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ....von da Wanderwegmarkierung Roter Punkt Richtung Petze, nach Beusterbrücke links, Bank links und dann linker Weg Richtung Kabusturm/Welfenhöhe Ausgeschildert ,von da Abfahrt nach Baxmanneiche.
> (Karte folgt)


Ja, nee, ist klar: Name ist hier Programm


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Januar 2009)

q jimi,
die Palme hab ich damals, mit bäxmän gepflanzt, steht oberhalb von Badse nähe Wegkreuzung Salze Kliniken zur Waldgststätte (
Name hab ich vergessen).


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, nee, ist klar: Name ist hier Programm


ungläubige folget mir


----------



## HITOMI (12. Januar 2009)

@jimi und eisenarsch: danke   das ist der vorteil am schnee - da bleibt das gute stück die ersten tage noch schööön sauber 

@frorider ben: ja, björn hat mir geschrieben. er möchte seins wohl erst loswerden, bevor er sich was neues holt.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ungläubige folget mir



...ZEIGE MIR DAS LICHT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Januar 2009)

... suche Bäxmän, nur er weiß um das Licht.


----------



## waldarbeiterin (12. Januar 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern auch ne kleine Runde gedreht. Mit....
> 
> ...meinem geilen, neuen Lapierre Spicy
> 
> ...




echt nen scharfen ofen haste dir da gekauft!  glückwunsch!


----------



## HITOMI (12. Januar 2009)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> echt nen scharfen ofen haste dir da gekauft!  glückwunsch!



dankeschön 
bin auch, wie gesagt, total happy damit. der hinterbau z.b. ist echt so super - bergauf kein wippen, und das ganz ohne plattformdämpfung. *schwärm'
vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal wieder auf dem weg zum aussichtsturm


----------



## waldhase (12. Januar 2009)

Super wie flott hier eine Rückmeldung kommt, dass sind eben die kontaktfreundigen Norddeutschen.
Ach ja, die Baxmann steht oder stand in Salze, in der Ecke Burgberg/An der Sennhütte oder bei "Jan Tabak" um die Ecke.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Super wie flott hier eine Rückmeldung kommt, dass sind eben die kontaktfreundigen Norddeutschen.
> Ach ja, die Baxmann steht oder stand in Salze, in der Ecke Burgberg/An der Sennhütte oder bei "Jan Tabak" um die Ecke.



Na Du bist aber ungeduldig...
Von Diekholzen gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten via einer Mischung aus Trails und Wegen in Richtung Jan Tabak zu gelangen.... das hier allerdings verstänlich zu schildern kommt einer Doktorarbeit gleich.
Ich könnte Dir einige Routen als Track geben oder Dir ein paar Möglichkeiten auf Google Earth einzeichnen. Das Ganze würde allerdings etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen da ich das eher "nebenbei" erledigen müsste.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Na Du bist aber ungeduldig...
> Von Diekholzen gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten via einer Mischung aus Trails und Wegen in Richtung Jan Tabak zu gelangen.... das hier allerdings verstänlich zu schildern kommt einer Doktorarbeit gleich.
> Ich könnte Dir einige Routen als Track geben oder Dir ein paar Möglichkeiten auf Google Earth einzeichnen. Das Ganze würde allerdings etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen da ich das eher "nebenbei" erledigen müsste.


Hallo Jimi,
Du hast das:



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> respekt!!! über den Kammtrail bei dem Schnee!
> vom Waldweg am Ortseinganfang von Diekholzen rechts oberhalb der Kirche Wege + Pfade am Waldrand/Ortsrand folgen bis Söhrer Forsthaus, von da Wanderwegmarkierung Roter Punkt Richtung Petze, nach Beusterbrücke links, Bank links und dann linker Weg Richtung Kabusturm/Welfenhöhe Ausgeschildert ,von da Abfahrt nach Baxmanneiche.
> (Karte folgt)



überlesen (vermutlich)....

...wie war die Nacht? Geträumt von einer exothermem Redoxreaktion?
Nein? Gut so! 
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (13. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot, ich würde mich freuen wenn das klappt. Hat Zeit..!
(Ich habe die MagicMaps Software). Es gehen aber auch alle anderen Formate.
Vielleicht kann ich ja mal mit einer Tour behilflich sein.
Die Sache mit der Baxmann Eiche möchte ich noch kurz aufklären, gesehen habe ich sie auch noch nicht, werde aber sicher bei der nächste Salzetour suchen... Hier auf der Karte ist sie eingezeichnet.




Viele Grüße aus NETT(lingen)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Jimi,
> Du hast das:
> 
> ...wie war die Nacht? Geträumt von einer exothermem Redoxreaktion?
> ...



...ne, kann mich nicht daran erinnern das mir im Traum die Birne explodiert ist... bin allerdings auch erst gegen 2h zum schlafen gekommen... war halt ´ne "heisse" Nacht HAR HAR!
Habe gestern vergessen mein Rad unter einem der vielzähligen C-Rohre zu halten... dann wäre es sauber gewesen.

@ Waldhase, schick mir doch per PN mal Deine EMail


----------



## enemy111 (15. Januar 2009)

meint ihr,dass der schnee schon ab februar weg ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> meint ihr,dass der schnee schon ab februar weg ist ?


Habe meine Glaskugel verlegt
LG, Black-Magic-Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Januar 2009)

mein kaffeesatz sagt :*der schnee kommt zurück und bleibt noch bis anfang märz liegen*


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> mein kaffeesatz sagt :*der schnee kommt zurück und bleibt noch bis anfang märz liegen*


Meine Teeblätter erzählen mir gerade, dass es einen trocknen & heißen Frühling und einen schönen sonnigen Sommer geben wird
...und schönes AX-Bergwetter sowieso....
LG, Orakel von Hi


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Januar 2009)

rücksprache mit Bäxmän, er emfiehlt: noch heute winterreifen kaufen!
denn erst wenn die eiche knospt, ist der winter vorbei.


----------



## m8ghty (15. Januar 2009)

Salve an alle Rider,hoffe ihr seid alle bis jetzt gut durch den Winter gekommen?!Ich schon,auch mal die eine oder andere kleine Tour gemacht und mal versucht meine Skills zu verbessern was aber teilweise an meiner Unfähigkeit,teilweise am schlechten Untergrund gescheitert ist.Also meine Glaskugel sagt, der Frühling wird warm und trocken der Sommer dagegen nass und kühl.Warum?Na weil ich im Hochsommer (8 August) Geburtstag habe und das Wetter an dem Tag bis jetzt immer Mist war!!Egal, na lassen wir uns mal überraschen was?Wünsche allen eine gute Fahrt!!GREETZ  M8ghty @Rilana,also ich finde Dein Norco ja schöner als Dein Spicy aber jeder hat da ja seinen eigenen Geschmack und sorry das ich Dein Norco noch nicht nehmen kann aber die Gründe kennst Du ja.Hoffe habe Glück und meiner ist schnell weg dann melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## HITOMI (15. Januar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> @Rilana,also ich finde Dein Norco ja schöner als Dein Spicy aber jeder hat da ja seinen eigenen Geschmack und sorry das ich Dein Norco noch nicht nehmen kann aber die Gründe kennst Du ja.Hoffe habe Glück und meiner ist schnell weg dann melde ich mich noch mal.



Na, dann sind wir uns ja einig  Wär ja cool (für uns beide), wenn das mit Deinem Verkauf schnell klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Januar 2009)

noch liegt das bike bei 403eur, mit 75 Beobachter läuft noch 4 Tage genau


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Januar 2009)

du bist doch ein freund von großen reifen ,guck dir mal das bike an


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Januar 2009)

Krasses gefährt


----------



## m8ghty (15. Januar 2009)

Mann mann was manche Leute für Langweile [email protected] Rilana,yo das hoffe ich doch der alte Bock muss weg,wat Neues her damit es rund gehen kann!Will es mal krachen lassen und mal das versuchen was der Benny so treibt!!Auch wenn ich die böse Ahnung habe das das voll in die Hose geht aber Versuch macht klug!!!


----------



## waldhase (16. Januar 2009)

Moin, war heute oder gestern jemand im Wald? Wie lässt es sich fahren?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> rücksprache mit Bäxmän, er emfiehlt: noch heute winterreifen kaufen!
> denn erst wenn die eiche knospt, ist der winter vorbei.




hey hey, etwas mehr Optimismus.... habe gerade meine schwarzen 17´ Alu-Sommerschlappen aufgezogen... es geht dem SOMMER entgegen!!


@ Waldhase... Die Tracks sende ich Dir am WoEnd zu, hatte in der Woche zu Hause leider noch keine Zeit


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Januar 2009)

wieso Sommer? ... die Sonne scheint, der Boden hart, die Reifen griffig, gleich gehts los...


----------



## enemy111 (16. Januar 2009)

also in hildesheim schmilzt der schnee grade ziemlich, nur noch auf den wegen minimal schnee..


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Januar 2009)

deshalb werde ich mich morgen auch im harz austoben


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> hey hey, etwas mehr Optimismus.... habe gerade meine schwarzen 17´ Alu-Sommerschlappen aufgezogen... es geht dem SOMMER entgegen!!


Waren die Winterreifen nur geliehen? 
Also ab heute kein Schnee mehr! Sagt Prof. Jimieck
Wer noch welchen haben möchte, und zwar reichlich, der fahre bitte in den Wald...
...dort liegt noch bis Feb. reichlich Schnee befürchte ich

@pfädchenfinder: Hals und Beinbruch und nicht in die andere Piste fahren

@eisenarsch: auch Dir Hals und Beinbruch! Du fährst sicherlich mit der ultimativen MTB-Reifen-Heizung (induktiv, vorne 5000Watt, hinten 5000W, mit Brennstoffzelle...)?

LG, Winterschlaf-Günther mit Ruhepuls minus 50%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (16. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @eisenarsch: auch Dir Hals und Beinbruch! Du fährst sicherlich mit der ultimativen MTB-Reifen-Heizung (induktiv, vorne 5000Watt, hinten 5000W, mit Brennstoffzelle...)?



ich bin der eisenarsch und nicht der frierarsch


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. Januar 2009)

m8ghty warst du das da grad in alfeld ?! da bier kirche ? wir satanden da mit son paar leuten .. ! bin mir aber nich sicher ob du das warst !

greez


----------



## m8ghty (16. Januar 2009)

Yo das war ich der Bock will ja mal bewegt werden,habe ne kleine Tour gemacht und wieder versucht was zu lernen.Und dem Papa ist ohne seinen Sohn irgendwie langweilig!Bin nämlicher stolzer Papa jawohl ja!!Warum habt ihr nicht mal geschrien??Ach ja war ja schon halb dunkel da ist das schwer zu erkennen welcher Trottel da rumgurkt,mal Bock zu einem Treffen zum Erfahrungsaustausch??GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## raha (16. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> deshalb werde ich mich morgen auch im harz austoben



Ich will auch wieder hin


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. Januar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Yo das war ich der Bock will ja mal bewegt werden,habe ne kleine Tour gemacht und wieder versucht was zu lernen.Und dem Papa ist ohne seinen Sohn irgendwie langweilig!Bin nämlicher stolzer Papa jawohl ja!!Warum habt ihr nicht mal geschrien??Ach ja war ja schon halb dunkel da ist das schwer zu erkennen welcher Trottel da rumgurkt,mal Bock zu einem Treffen zum Erfahrungsaustausch??GREETZ M8ghty





hehe ja ich war mir jetz nich sicher das du das bist .. habe benni erst ma gefragt ob du das auch bist  mag das nich so jemandem hinterher zu rufen und plötzlich is der das ganich , peinlich peinlich  

nächstes ma einfach ansprechen  hab dich grad in icq aufgenommen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> .... Hals und Beinbruch und nicht in die andere Piste fahren ...



welche andere Piste 

 ?


 ?
 die Piste war hart und griffig, fast wie im Sommer nur weisser.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ... Winterschlaf-Günther mit Ruhepuls minus 50%


morgen gegen 12.00 noch mal eine Pulstreiberrunde im Kühlen,
dann wirds erstmal feucht und grau und schmuddelig.
nimm heute abend etwas Motivase  und morgen raus aufs Rad!


----------



## m8ghty (16. Januar 2009)

Yo das Gefühl kenne ich würde ich auch net machen,um diese Zeit kommt das öfter vor das ich noch mal kurz ein bisschen Spaß haben will und wenn Ihr das nächste Mal da wieder steht oder ich ne Gruppe Rider sehe dann halte ich mal kurz.Yo der Benni kennt  mich inzwischen ganz gut,den kannst Du fast alles fragen netter Typ und guter Biker.Hab euch mal auf die HP geschrieben,alles weitere können wir ja jetzt über Icq klären wenn du  ich geaddet hast.GREETZ  M8ghty und immer gute Fahrt


----------



## --->freak<--- (17. Januar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Yo das Gefühl kenne ich würde ich auch net machen,um diese Zeit kommt das öfter vor das ich noch mal kurz ein bisschen Spaß haben will und wenn Ihr das nächste Mal da wieder steht oder ich ne Gruppe Rider sehe dann halte ich mal kurz.Yo der Benni kennt  mich inzwischen ganz gut,den kannst Du fast alles fragen netter Typ und guter Biker.Hab euch mal auf die HP geschrieben,alles weitere können wir ja jetzt über Icq klären wenn du  ich geaddet hast.GREETZ  M8ghty und immer gute Fahrt




jo benni weiß echt viel überbikes usw ... schade das er dies jahr ( warscheinlich ) nicht fahren kann  aber was soll 

ja ich gucke morgen mal druf .. renovieren grad das zimmer vom kumpel ^^ 

greez benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m8ghty (17. Januar 2009)

Yo,Freundin ist schwanger Kind kommt bald da muss der Papa dann zu Hause bleiben und Windeln wechseln,Kind füttern etc etc da ist keine Zeit um wie ein Irrer im Wald rum zu rasen und andere Leute dazu zu bringen diesem Treiben auch nach zu gehen(siehe mich)!!!!Aber ich denke das eine oder andere Mal wird es Ihn so doll in den Fingern jucken das er gar net anders kann!!!Aber lassen wir das mal auf uns zu kommen.Man soll ja niemals nie sagen!!BIKE OR DIE GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## eisenarsch (17. Januar 2009)

bin wieder zurück ,war eine schöne tour am torfhaus 






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## average.stalker (17. Januar 2009)

Goetheweg! schön schön!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Januar 2009)

hier war es auch sehr nett und noch gut fahrbar. am ende der tour, so gegen 14.30, taute
es dann schon erheblich, sodaß auf der abfahrt vom finkenberg, die obere bodenschicht schmierig wird und der bei der auffahrt noch brettharte schneeauf den wegen und trammpelpfaden weich.
Der westwind mit +4° wirkt wie ein riesiger fön. merkte man sehr schön oberhalb der DH-baustelle.

schick um 5 noch fast hell


----------



## tobone (17. Januar 2009)

Hi
Bei Dynamo wurde mir gesagt, meine Bremse sei undicht, und müsste ausgetauscht werden. Wisst ihr jemanden, der noch eine Shimano xt Bremszange rumliegen hat und diese loswerden will?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## m8ghty (17. Januar 2009)

Hey,weiss eigentlich jemand ob sich schon was bezüglich eines Geländes für uns Biker in Alfeld oder Ungebung getan hat?Man hört gar nichts und irgendwie finde ich es wird mal echt Zeit das mal was auf die Beine gestellt wird wo wir länger was von haben und man nicht immer im Wald was zusammen schustern muss obwohl das ja gar net mal so schlecht ist aber auf die Dauer stellt das ja nu keine echte Lösung dar oder?Lasst mal was hören und lasst uns mal Alternativen suchen.GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Januar 2009)

In Alfeld selber kannste es vergessen.
Das einzigst gute ist das Ende des Jahres der Bike park in badze fertig sein soll.
Aber dazu musste Timon oder Fabio fragen, die wissen da mehr.


----------



## eisenarsch (18. Januar 2009)

ich kann es nicht lassen 



gefühlte 30kg 



ein schönes restwochenende euch allen


----------



## average.stalker (18. Januar 2009)

war es etwa matschig ?

wo hastn das geile Grinsekater-bild gemacht?


----------



## ReD_BeaR (18. Januar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Das einzigst gute ist das Ende des Jahres der Bike park in badze fertig sein soll.



ja das haben die uns auch gesagt, dass der park dann fertig werden soll. allerdings ist auf dem gelände noch nicht viel passiert.

aktueller stand ist, dass oliver fuhrmann ein plan hat und den bis zum mtb race 09 umsetzen soll. so sagt es olaf nietsche (kp wies geschrieben wird  ) 

wir haben auch schon einen groben plan sehen können wo was hinkommt. dort war es in "gebiete" aufgeteilt. dirtline, slopestyle, northshore, pumptrack, kidsarea und xc-runden.

mehr kann ich euch leider auch nicht sagen und ich hoffe, dass das bald mal was wird. wir waren schon oft bei der stadt und sie meinten, dass das schon wird und wir nicht immer nerven sollen (das haben die echt zu uns gesagt!!!!).

wäre aber echt geil son kleiner park in badze. zumal oliver fuhrmann hahnenklee erbaut hat und somit ahnung hat (hoffendlich  ).


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich kann es nicht lassen
> 
> gefühlte 30kg
> 
> ...


...starke Leistung, wo kann man das bike nur soooo einsauen 
Schon fertig geputzt, mit Zahnbürste und so?
Gestern war noch alles weiss, hier (Hi-Süd) liegt noch stellenweise Schnee bis Ostern
Morgen gehen die MTB-Laufräder zum Zentrieren, ein Verschleißteil hier, ein Verschleißteil dort und fertig ist das CUBE für 2009
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Januar 2009)

@Günther, bald kannste die bei mir Zentrieren lassen, wenn die ersten einnahmen da sind kommt nen PArktool Zentrierständer


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Januar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Günther, bald kannste die bei mir Zentrieren lassen, wenn die ersten einnahmen da sind kommt nen PArktool Zentrierständer


OK, gut zu wissen, halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (18. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...starke Leistung, wo kann man das bike nur soooo einsauen
> Schon fertig geputzt, mit Zahnbürste und so?
> LG, Günther



ich war auf dem truppenübungsplatz ,da gibt es diesen gemeinen lehmboden  geputzt wir im frühjahr


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Januar 2009)




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> geputzt wir im frühjahr



da habe ich schon Angst vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (19. Januar 2009)

oh ja -.-
immer dieser schlamm, und das putzen.
naja,wer sein bike liebt der pflegt es halt nun mal.


----------



## average.stalker (19. Januar 2009)

du hast hiermit die erlaubnis erhalten, auch MEIN bike lieben zu dürfen
mit allen konsequenzen versteht sich


----------



## enemy111 (19. Januar 2009)

nene  mir reicht schon eins^^ . das ist schlimm genug. ich hab nicht mal für eins richtig zeog und lust es sauber zu machen


----------



## waldhase (20. Januar 2009)

Moin, wir wollen im Sommer wieder für die Kids (8-12J) in der Ferienpassaktion einen Tag Biken durchführen. Erster Teil Techniktraining und anschließend eine kleine Tour durch den Wald. Wir machen diese Aktion jetzt das vierte Mal und brauchen einfach mal ein paar frische Ideen..! Also wer hat Ideen?? Danke!


----------



## enemy111 (20. Januar 2009)

" techniktraining " ? 
was für eine art von tages-biken ?
so tourenmäßig ausgelegt ? dirt ? ...


----------



## waldhase (20. Januar 2009)

Die Kids sind *8-12*J. Es geht darum den Kids Spaß am Biken im Wald und Fluhr zu vermitteln. Keine jumps, sondern eher unfallfrei das Rad im Gelände bewegen. Meistens sind das auch keine "echten" MTB, die die Kids fahren.

Hier ein Zeitungsbericht aus 2007:
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/266237]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Januar 2009)

Lob  gut! der Mann arbeitet an der Zukunft!


----------



## m8ghty (20. Januar 2009)

Soll also heissen es werden noch Leute gebraucht die mit den Kiddies mal die eine oder andere Tour auf befestigten Wegen machen und Ihnen auch eventuell vermitteln wie man "vernünftig" Fahrrad fährt und was halt dazu gehört um sich sicher auf dem Bike zu bewegen oder habe ich da jetzt falsch "zwischen den Zeilen" gelesen?Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege.Wenn mein neuer Bock da ist bin ich durchaus bereit mich zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## waldhase (20. Januar 2009)

Nein wir suchen niemanden, der mitfährt, dafür sind wir genug. Ich suche nach Idee wir man den Kids mit Spaß etwas zum Thema "Mountainbiken" vermitteln kann (ohne großen Aufwand).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (20. Januar 2009)

ein kleiner parcour mit überwindbaren hindernissen.vielleicht ne kleine wippe oder eine buckelpiste ?


----------



## m8ghty (20. Januar 2009)

Ach so na dann habe ich doch falsch "zwischen den Zeilen" gelesen sorry!Trotzdem werde ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken machen und wenn ich ne Idee habe poste ich sie.BUHU mein guter alter Bock ist weg!!Naja ist auch net weiter schlimm ist besser so denn ansonsten hätte ich Ihn, glaube ich jedenfalls, demnächst kaputt gemacht und dafür war er doch zu schade.Naja kommt ja was Neues dann geht es rund!!Wenn der neue Bock das ist gibt`s natürlich Bilder!


----------



## jaamaa (21. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nein wir suchen niemanden, der mitfährt, dafür sind wir genug. Ich suche nach Idee wir man den Kids mit Spaß etwas zum Thema "Mountainbiken" vermitteln kann (ohne großen Aufwand).



Tolle Sache,
hatte auch schon mal überlegt, ob hier in SZ nicht auch so etwas angeboten werden könnte, evtl. über einen Sportverein oder Familienbildungsstätte. Denke da auch immer an meine eigenen Kids, die sich gerade in den langen Sommerferien langweilen.

Habe da einen Artikel, der evtl. ein paar Anregungen geben könnte. Ich finde ihn ganz gut, weil die Kids aktiv mit einbezogen werden.

_Mit einfachen Alltagsmaterialien soll ein Mountainbike- Trainings-Parcours entstehen, der es in sich hat und ein exemplarisches Lernfeld für Kick- and Flow-Erlebnisse darstellen soll. Im Allgemeinen folgen den Phasen "Planen" und "Bauen" die Aktivitäten "Ausprobieren" und "Bewerten". Dem Planen kann auch eine Übungs- und Praxiseinheit "Biken" vorausgehen.............._weiterlesen

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nein wir suchen niemanden, der mitfährt, dafür sind wir genug. Ich suche nach Idee wir man den Kids mit Spaß etwas zum Thema "Mountainbiken" vermitteln kann (ohne großen Aufwand).



Hut ab... könnt ihr den Bike Park in Salze mit einbeziehen?? (Wenn er denn fertig sein sollte)? 
Auf dem Berg da hinter kann ich Dir ein paar flowige Trails zeigen. (nicht schwierig, die fahre sogar ich)


----------



## enemy111 (21. Januar 2009)

also vielleicht solltest du / ihr einfach mal in den wald gehen.. und eine kleine hügelstrecke machen, mit bodenwellen   etc. son kleinen mini-park. wär doch  bestimmt ganz lustig.wippe halte ich für zuuuu schwer. vielleicht auf i.welchen brettern drauf fahren lassen, wer komplett rüberkommt, ohne vom brett zu kommen kriegt gummibärchen oder so .


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin,
...schöne Idee mit der Nachwuchsförderung!
Aber was ist mit den Spätberufenden?
...wer kann z. B. mir so was beibringen:





LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReD_BeaR (21. Januar 2009)

ich^^ vorderrad bremse feste ziehen. musste einfach mal ausprobieren. aber eventuell übern lenker absteigen  immer wieder üben wenn du stoppen willst, dann kommt das irgendwann. nicht zu dolle bremsen, aber du kennst da deine bremse am besten.


----------



## enemy111 (21. Januar 2009)

vielleicht ist das ja auch nur ne landung


----------



## ReD_BeaR (21. Januar 2009)

könntes auch sein, wäre aber ne komische landung


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das ja auch nur ne landung



nee, is n nosewheelie
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qaK1E6BV_0


----------



## waldhase (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo Radler, ich bin ganz überrascht welches Interesse das Thema Ferienpass hat, vielen Dank!
@jaamaa:           a. Warum nicht die Stadt ist sicher sehr dankbar für alle die etwas anbieten. Wenn Du Fragen hast  
                            schick mir eine Nachricht. 
                         b.Vielen Dank, da sind ein paar gute Ideen dabei.

@jimi der Bayer:   Um den Bike Park zu nutzen müssten wir extra einen Transport organisieren, das ist den meisten Eltern 
                         zu umständlich. Wann ist der Bike Park fertig und wo liegt er genau? Vielleicht ist es etwas für eine  
                         Vorsetzung.
@ enemy111:       Bisher haben wir für Geschicklichkeitsübungen unseren Rodelberg im Ort genutzt und haben im Wald  
                         natürliche Hindernisse genutzt. Wippe haben wir schon mehrmals genutzt und festgestellt, das die  
                         Kinder sich leichter tun als mancher Biker. Gummibären kommen immer gut an. Und vor dem Kurs haben 
                         wir uns die Räder angesehen, leider lassen einige Eltern Ihre Kinder mit defekten Fahrrädern fahren 
                         (Lenker losse, Sattel lose, Bremsen gehen gar nicht oder nur sehr schlecht usw.). 
@Günter-R-Kette: Diesen Kurs kannst Du doch sicher geben, ich melde mich schon mal an.


----------



## enemy111 (21. Januar 2009)

@günther :  .. ich weiß wohl das es auch ein nose wheelie sein kann  und ich weiß auch zu deiner info ganz zu fällig was das ist 
aber man kann auf dem bild das nicht erkennen, und wenn man da den berg mit den steinen einen nose wheelie machen würde, dann gegen einen stein nur leicht fahren, würde man ja wohl ganz klar über den lenker fliegen . von daher halte ich deine theorie für sehr unwahrscheinlich .


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Januar 2009)

Günther hat schon recht, ist nen nosewheelie, könnte aber auch nen stoppi sein.
Denke das der Typ schon das Risiko mit einbezogen hat das er jeder Zeit auf die klappe fliegen kann *gg*

@all brauch jemand was zu Zeit von Trickstuff? Bremsbeläge, Bremsen oder so?


----------



## enemy111 (22. Januar 2009)

kriegst du denn was billiger ? oder was ist los ?


----------



## enemy111 (22. Januar 2009)

so jungs.. mir fällt grade auf das der boden nicht mehr gefroren sein dürfte.. und diekholzen wartet dadrauf,bebaut zu werden 

wie siehts denn aus ? hat irgendwer lust ? nicht unbedingt schon dieses wochenende,aber demnächst...?


----------



## m8ghty (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich würde mich unter gegebenen Umständen durchaus bereit erklären was zu tun wenn vorher ein Treffpunkt ausgemacht wurde denn ich weiss als Newbie nicht wo das ist,außerdem muss die Wetterlage passen und ich muss die Transport frage klären denn von Alfeld nach Diekholzen ist es ein Stück und mit meinem neuen Bock werde ich nicht hin radeln aber das läßt sich bestimmt irgendwie regeln.Bis dahin GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (22. Januar 2009)

mit deinem neuen bike ? davon haste doch neulich mal was erzählt oder ? hmm .. ich habs vergessen^^
was haste dir geschnappt ?


----------



## m8ghty (22. Januar 2009)

Yo hatte da verschiedene Optionen.Aber da ich kein Profi Downhiller werden will sondern es nur ab und zu mal mit dem FroRider Ben und anderen krachen lassen (auf der Hausstrecke) will habe ich ein Azonic Eliminator als meinen zukünftigen Hobel auserkoren.Außerdem werde ich bald zum 2. Mal Papa und von daher ist auch kein Bike ala Lapierre oder Nicolai oder sonstiges drin,wäre auch etwas zu viel für meine Zwecke würde es niemals ausreizen.Naja Bilder werden so schnell wie möglich folgen wenn mein Hobel in der Garage steht.


----------



## enemy111 (22. Januar 2009)

okay  
also dann haben wir ja schon mal 2 die bauen wollen.


----------



## m8ghty (22. Januar 2009)

Yo ein Anfang ist gemacht werde den Ben mal fragen der macht bestimmt auch mit,denke mal im Laufe des Abends bzw zum Wochenende hin gibt es bestimmt acuh noch mehtr Zusagen.Muss nur das Wetter halten.


----------



## enemy111 (22. Januar 2009)

wir haben hier min. 3 bens ..
mich ^^
frorider ben
und freak

gibts noch mehr ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> kriegst du denn was billiger ? oder was ist los ?



Auf jedenfall günstiger als im Onlineshop


----------



## HITOMI (22. Januar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Yo hatte da verschiedene Optionen.Aber da ich kein Profi Downhiller werden will sondern es nur ab und zu mal mit dem FroRider Ben und anderen krachen lassen (auf der Hausstrecke) will habe ich ein Azonic Eliminator als meinen zukünftigen Hobel auserkoren.Außerdem werde ich bald zum 2. Mal Papa und von daher ist auch kein Bike ala Lapierre oder Nicolai oder sonstiges drin,wäre auch etwas zu viel für meine Zwecke würde es niemals ausreizen.Naja Bilder werden so schnell wie möglich folgen wenn mein Hobel in der Garage steht.



Ähm, okay, das hast Du mir eben nicht geschrieben. Dann mache ich mit der Zusammenstellung erstmal nicht weiter.


----------



## m8ghty (22. Januar 2009)

Sorry das ist noch endgültig!!!Das ist nur eine Option ob ich es kriege ist ne ganz andere Sache da ich noch keine Rückmeldung habe und auch keine Lust habe jetzt tage bzw wochenlang zu warten.Alles hängt hier von dem Käufer meines Bikes ab vorher kann ich nichts machen tut mir echt super leid Hitomi!!!


----------



## m8ghty (22. Januar 2009)

ÄHM!!!??? Nö nicht das ich wüsste und ich meine den FroRider Ben @enemy 111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (22. Januar 2009)

Okay, sorry. War nur etwas irritiert 
Dann mache ich gleich mal weiter


----------



## m8ghty (22. Januar 2009)

Nein nein die Schuld liegt ganz bei mir muss dem Käufer auch noch mal ein bisschen auf die Füsse treten der will alles wissen und haben,Original Rechnung,Rahmennummer etc etc .Kein Plan was der sich dabei denkt


----------



## enemy111 (22. Januar 2009)

häää 
ich verstehe grade gar nichts mehr ..
kann mir jemand auf die sprünge helfen ? 
womit machst du nicht mehr weiter ? ^^


----------



## m8ghty (22. Januar 2009)

@enemy Hitomi und ich reden über ihr Norco das ich eventuell käuflich erwerben will und sie schreibt eine Teile Liste was sie geändert hat im Laufe der Zeit und weil ich noch ein anderes Bike ins Auge gefasst habe aber keine klare Zusage habe ob ich das kriege oder net hat es eben ein kleines Mißverständnis gegeben. Siehst Du jetzt klarer??


----------



## enemy111 (22. Januar 2009)

okay danke


----------



## m8ghty (22. Januar 2009)

Immer wieder gerne freut mich immer wenn ich helfen kann was nicht oft vorkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Januar 2009)

@m8thy: du brauchst dne Käufer nix schreiben, das mache ich, ich habs ja schließlich für dich verkauft. Bekomme schon seltsame Mails von dem und ich hab kein Plan was der von mir will.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Januar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Bekomme schon seltsame Mails von dem



...Außerirdische oder Weltverschwörung!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...Außerirdische oder Weltverschwörung!



was sagt bäxmän dazu?
warst du schon an der eiche und konntest du sehen 
wann der frühling kommt?

Der herr frost, der blöd, hat mir auf ein schön flüssig fahrbahres pfädchen
eine eisplatte gebaut. mich hats gelegt und nun sind die bänder 
am rechten fuss durch 
bis märz radel ich nur noch virtuell


----------



## m8ghty (23. Januar 2009)

@FroRider Ben:Habe Deine Nachricht in ICQ gelesen,also Du kannst mir sagen was Du willst da stimmt was net!!!Würde mich mal mit Ebay in Verbindung setzen ob eventuell was mit Deinem Account net stimmt und auch noch mal mit dem Typen der den Hobel gekauft hat was das soll.Und wenn sich das net aufklärt und da eine vernünftige Lösung bzw. Erklärung kommt dann pfeiff`ich auf das Geld.Das kann nicht sein das ich wir Ihm alles innerhalb von 3 Tagen schicken was er will und dann kommt sowas!!!Boah ey kriege grad`voll den Anfall hier!!!


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Der herr frost, der blöd, hat mir auf ein schön flüssig fahrbahres pfädchen
> eine eisplatte gebaut. mich hats gelegt und nun sind die bänder
> am rechten fuss durch
> bis märz radel ich nur noch virtuell



so ein dreck ,das ist ja übel  du armer.mich hat es fast vorgestern beim laufen im wald erwischt.jetzt hat mich dafür son darmvirus außer gefecht gesetzt


----------



## average.stalker (23. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> was sagt bäxmän dazu?
> warst du schon an der eiche und konntest du sehen
> wann der frühling kommt?
> 
> ...



oh mist!
gute besserung!!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Januar 2009)

von mir auch, gute Besserung


----------



## tobone (23. Januar 2009)

Hi !
Kennt sich von euch jemand mit Shimano Bremsen aus?
Habe mir ein Entlüftungsset bestelt, und mich gewundert, daß da keine Spritze bei ist. Man kann das wohl auch von unten mit einer Spritze nach oben durchdrücken, aber gedacht ist das wohl so, das man das Öl von oben reinlaufenlässt, unten die Schraube kurz öffnet bis keine Luft mehr kommt (unten einen durchsichtigen Schlauch anschließen)
Was meint ihr welche Methode besser ist?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Der herr frost, der blöd, hat mir auf ein schön flüssig fahrbahres pfädchen
> eine eisplatte gebaut. mich hats gelegt und nun sind die bänder
> am rechten fuss durch
> bis märz radel ich nur noch virtuell


Hallo Andreas, ich wünsche gute Besserung
Und eine schnelle komplikationslose Heilung, von mir aus auch eine Wunderheilung
LG, Günther
PS: Hat Du noch Blätter?  PM


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> jetzt hat mich dafür son darmvirus außer gefecht gesetzt


Auch Dir gute Besserung
Außer Gefecht? Kann ick mich nit forstellen
Ick dachte zum eisenarsch gehört ein eisendarm und außerdem können Terminatoren des Typs T-800 (Modell eisenarsch) höchstens von einem Computervirus lahm gelegt werden.....
LG, Günther-Neue-Kette-Rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Januar 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Hi !
> Kennt sich von euch jemand mit Shimano Bremsen aus?
> Habe mir ein Entlüftungsset bestelt, und mich gewundert, daß da keine Spritze bei ist. Man kann das wohl auch von unten mit einer Spritze nach oben durchdrücken, aber gedacht ist das wohl so, das man das Öl von oben reinlaufenlässt, unten die Schraube kurz öffnet bis keine Luft mehr kommt (unten einen durchsichtigen Schlauch anschließen)
> Was meint ihr welche Methode besser ist?
> Gruß  Tobi


Hallo Tobi,
meinst Du dieses Set:





War keine Anleitung dabei? Ich kenne mich mir dem System nicht aus....sonst im Tech-Talk posten..
LG, Günther


----------



## tobone (23. Januar 2009)

Nein bei meinem ist garkeine Spritze bei sondern nur 50ml Öl und ein Schlauch. Werde es morgen mal auf beide Weisen versuchen. Wenn es mit ner Spritze nicht funktioniert(werde ich mir aus der Apotheke holen) dann versuche ich es so wie von Shimano beschrieben.
Hab mal im Bremsenforum nachesehen, die meinen mit einer Spritze würde das besser gehen als es nur von oben einzufüllen und unten die Schraube zu öffnen.
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ick dachte zum eisenarsch gehört ein eisendarm
> LG, Günther-Neue-Kette-Rechts



 ich lasse mir von meinem arsch den spaß nicht vermiesen und werde morgen in den harz fahren.ich packe mir zur vorsicht lieber eine windel ein


----------



## waldhase (23. Januar 2009)

Flotte Genesung an alle!
Das Wetter ist ja eher suboptimal, so dachte ich mir wäre doch Zeit für ein kleines Suchspiel. Die meisten Wälder um Hildesheim werdet ihr ja sicher kennen, aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch Überraschungen (Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch ein Suchbild).
Viel Spaß!


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Januar 2009)

der teetempel


----------



## waldhase (23. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> der teetempel


Donnerwetter, das war ja Rekordverdächtig! Verräts Du auch noch wo der Tee Tempel steht?


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Januar 2009)

derneburg


----------



## waldhase (23. Januar 2009)

Noch eins?


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Januar 2009)

derneburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (23. Januar 2009)

Eins aus 2007 habe ich noch gefunden...URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/268132]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Januar 2009)

wo war ich ?


----------



## enemy111 (23. Januar 2009)

alfeld ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Januar 2009)

@waldhase
Da muss ich passen; keine Ahnung, sieht etwas baufällig aus
Sehr mutig von Euch
@eisenarsch? Ne Idee? Ja, nee, der sitzt ja auf seiner Fergusson
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Januar 2009)

nein


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> der sitzt ja auf seiner Fergusson
> LG, Günther



morgen verkaufe ich im harz schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> morgen verkaufe ich im harz schuhe



LOL


----------



## waldhase (23. Januar 2009)

@eisenarsch: Nee, keine Ahnung.


----------



## waldhase (24. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich lasse mir von meinem arsch den spaß nicht vermiesen und werde morgen in den harz fahren.ich packe mir zur vorsicht lieber eine windel ein



Viel Spaß im Harz! Nimm den Schneeschieber mit es soll weiterhin schneien.


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @eisenarsch: Nee, keine Ahnung.



auflösung


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Januar 2009)

da hat man nen schöne Sicht über den Kanstein


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Januar 2009)

@ tobone: hier ist mal ne Anleitung auf Englisch *Bedienungsanleitung*
Ich hab Shimano auch noch net Entlüftet, mache das immer mit 2 Spritzen, z.B. bei Avid, eine Spritze ungefähr nen drittel Füllen, dann unten anschließen am Bremssattel, oben den Bremshebel anziehen und mit einer Schlinge fixieren, dann unten die Luft aus dem Bremssattel ziehen. dann das ganze oben machen und dann die Bremsflüssigkeit von oben nach unten und zurück drücken, fertig.

Bei shimano macht das immer mein Schwiegervater, der stellt den Bremshebel Senkrecht nach oben, öffnet den Behälter und unten hängt er ne flache mit schlauch dran und dann oben oben einfüllen und ab und an am Hebel ziehen.

Ich frag nochmal genau nach.

Kann dir auch nen günstiges Universal Entlüftungskit besorgen, musste bescheid sagen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Januar 2009)

Sehr richtig, wir haben ja einen Profi unter uns
Das ist sehr beruhigend für uns ambitionierte Hobbybastler
LG, Günther


----------



## enemy111 (24. Januar 2009)

weiß irgendwer wie es in diekholzen schneemäßig aussieht ?
in alfeld soll ja noch schnee liegen.. :-O..
in hildesheim ist dagegen schon fast hochsommer


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Januar 2009)

Hey Pfädchen, wenn die Bänder durch sind darf man doch ab der 3. oder 4. Woche wieder locker anfangen oder???


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ..
> in hildesheim ist dagegen schon fast hochsommer



Bis auf die Eisplatten  mit dem stark den Reibwert reduzierenden  Wasserfilm   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (24. Januar 2009)

Moin, meld mich hier auch mal! Wer fährt denn am Wochenende an der Waldquelle/Berghölzchen bzw in Diekholzen?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Pfädchen, wenn die Bänder durch sind darf man doch ab der 3. oder 4. Woche wieder locker anfangen oder???



genau locker,
dank des unaufhaltsamen Erkenntnisgewinns in der Medizin und den galaktischen Fortschritten der Bandagentechnik, sogar schon ab nächstem WE.
(in den 70er wurde noch gerne gegipst und 3 Monate Ruhe verordnet, Ende meiner Volleyballkariere)


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> weiß irgendwer wie es in diekholzen schneemäßig aussieht ?
> in alfeld soll ja noch schnee liegen.. :-O..
> in hildesheim ist dagegen schon fast hochsommer



Bin letztens dort vorbei gefahren, an einigen kleinen stellen ist noch Schnee, aber seeeehhhhrrrr wenig


----------



## enemy111 (24. Januar 2009)

@loveride83: 
meinst du dieses wochenende ?
ich werde denke ich mal morgen anner waldquelle vorbei gucken !
oder vielleicht auch diekholzen..aber lohnt sich ja nicht wirklich da.. wenn dann dort bauen


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Januar 2009)

der irre ist wieder da 
war eine schöne tour im harz.eigentlich wollte von braunlage aus starten ,nur da lag zu viel schnee.ich doofe kartoffel hätte es wissen müssen 


das war die straße vom torfhaus in richtung altenau ,gruselig.
dann fuhr ich nach oker ,da lagen keine unmengen schnee.nur vereinzelt etwas eis 


hier fand ich einen ebenbürtigen gegner 









[/URL]@pfädchen ,der weg hätte dir gefallen


----------



## enemy111 (24. Januar 2009)

was ist das da für ein wasserteil ? D


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Januar 2009)

aquädukt in richtung oker.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Januar 2009)

was ist bitte ein aquädukt


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Januar 2009)

wiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> @pfädchen ,der weg hätte dir gefallen


so sah das aus , ich bin auch brav über den Schnee  gefahren, nur gab es mitten drinn eine gefrohrene Pfütze, das Rad rutschte buchstäblich unter dem Hintern weg und der Fuß blockte  unter einem Restbaum .


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Januar 2009)

und bist du jetzt erstmal so unterwegs 

 gute besserung


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> was ist das da für ein wasserteil ? D



Da ist ein Wasserwerk, durch dieses Aquädukt fliest das Wasser dort hin, das Wasser wird an der Marienwand durch den Fels geleitet, von da aus fließt es auf dieser Holzkonstruktion.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Januar 2009)

okay danke.
wenn die bremsen an leistung verlieren,bremsbeläge frisch sind, liegt das an luft ?
dann müsste ich entlüften richtig ?


----------



## Molo (24. Januar 2009)

bremsscheiben können verdreckt,verschmiert sein, beläge noch nicht eingebremst oder luft im system

Bremsscheiben mit bremsenreiniger säubern und wenn möglich mit stahlwolle abziehen


----------



## waldhase (24. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Eins aus 2007 habe ich noch gefunden...URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/268132]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Turm steht im Wld hinter der Schlossschänke in Astenbeck, ca. hier:   ( N 52°06.691 - O 010°07.520 )
Morgen geht es endlich wieder in den Wald, die Wege sind größtenteils schnee -und eisfrei und sind gut zu befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Januar 2009)

vielleicht haste auch die Beläge falsch eingebremst, wenn du am Anfang zuviel gebremst hast, also Dauerbremsen oder so, kann es sein das deine Beläge verglast sind, bau die mal aus und guck ob die Oberfläche rau oder glatt ist, wenn glatt dann einfach Schmirgelpapier nehmen und anrauen


----------



## Harvester (24. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> hier fand ich einen ebenbürtigen gegner
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> ...


----------



## 2o83 (25. Januar 2009)

@enemy111
Kann diesen Sonntag leider nicht, wie sieht`s denn mit nächstem Wochenende aus? Bauaen kling auch gut!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Januar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> was ist bitte ein aquädukt





Du hast wohl früher kein Asterix und Obelix gelesen?


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Januar 2009)

mein gott heute war ja der bär los   kaum guckt mal die sonne um die ecke ,schwärmen sie aus die wanderer


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Januar 2009)

Da wo ich heute gefahren bin war der Wandersmann fern: Schöne Runde um den Hildesheimer Süd-Wald, nur Strasse, nix Trail, Bike sauber, nix Frosteisplatten, viele Km, wenig hm, viele Sonne, viele Ortsdurchfahrten mit Sonntagsbratengerüchen und wenig Verkehr!
@eisenarsch: Brauche noch 100 rote Lackpumps, Modell Single-Trail
LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Januar 2009)

was fahrt ihr denn für ausgetretene Wege bei dem Wetter.
Bitte mehr Niveau  , sucht den wurzeligen Weg, denn nur er führt auf den rechten Weg. 
Schwarze Wege und Breitwanderwege sind unwürdig.


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr denn für ausgetretene Wege bei dem Wetter.
> Bitte mehr Niveau  , sucht den wurzeligen Weg, denn nur er führt auf den rechten Weg.
> Schwarze Wege und Breitwanderwege sind unwürdig.



das fußvolk hat sich heute doch tatsächlich auch im wald herumgetrieben


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das fußvolk hat sich heute doch tatsächlich auch im wald herumgetrieben



oder diese hier wandelgermanen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Bitte mehr Niveau  , sucht den wurzeligen Weg, denn nur er führt auf den rechten Weg


....in den/die/das...

Ja, nee, ist klar, egal, manchmal muß man auch mal Niveaulos sein

LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs, war heute zwischen Nettlingen-Ottbergen-Grasdorf unterwegs. Wetter wo ein Rotwild zur Wildsau wird. Dies Rad begeistert mich immer mehr...
@Günther-Kette-R: Richtig, jetzt wird die Grundlage für traumhafte Touren.
Nur heute war die Verlockung zu groß!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ....in den/die/das...



jaja nicht jeder Pfad  bringt uns weiter!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...zwischen Nettlingen-Ottbergen-Grasdorf


gibts da Niveau?


----------



## enemy111 (25. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Du hast wohl früher kein Asterix und Obelix gelesen?



..also ich habe damals kein asterix  und obelix gelesen,habe es auch nicht vor 

@frorider : ich habe die breme eigentlich nicht wirklich überansprucht,grade nicht hier in hildesheim ...
aber ich habe das gefühl,dass sie leicht schleift, 
bremshebel kann ich sehr weit anziehen..


----------



## waldhase (25. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> gibts da Niveau?


Kommt darauf an wieviel Niveau du brauchst. Bei guter Planung sind auf 30km rund 500-600hm drin. Sicher keine Harztour, dafür Garage auf und los.

Hier eine Idee (33Km-580hm):


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> gibts da Niveau?


Klar, die haben da sogar ein "Großen" Steinberg und einen "Langen" Berg
Da könnten wir auch mal rübermachen und waldhase macht den Scout
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (25. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Klar, die haben da sogar ein "Großen" Steinberg und einen "Langen" Berg
> Da könnten wir auch mal rübermachen und waldhase macht den Scout
> LG, Günther


Dann mal los.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Klar, die haben da sogar ein "Großen" Steinberg und einen "Langen" Berg
> Da könnten wir auch mal rübermachen und waldhase macht den Scout
> LG, Günther



Gut, wann? 
ab nächste Woche kann ich durch radeln den Hinkefuss mobilisieren!

@Günther: hier liegen noch die geländetauglichen KB rum


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Januar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @Günther: hier liegen noch die geländetauglichen KB rum


Komme diese Woche mal vorbei: brauche mal wieder Späne unter den Sohlen: soll wieder glatt werden die Woche
Carl Zeiss? Tag? Teile vor Ort? Ratenzahlung? Tauschgeschäft?
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Komme diese Woche mal vorbei: brauche mal wieder Späne unter den Sohlen: soll wieder glatt werden die Woche
> Carl Zeiss? Tag? Teile vor Ort? Ratenzahlung? Tauschgeschäft?
> LG, Günther



Manchmal macht Ihr mir Angst
... in den Ostkreis würde ich mit "rübermachen"...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Manchmal macht Ihr mir Angst
> ... in den Ostkreis würde ich mit "rübermachen"...


Keine Bange, wir sind ja bei Dir
Wie wäre es mit einem Planungstreffen in der Gutsschenke?
http://www.gutsschenke.de/seiten/startseite.html
Bis später..
LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Komme diese Woche mal vorbei: brauche mal wieder Späne unter den Sohlen: soll wieder glatt werden die Woche
> Carl Zeiss? Tag? Teile vor Ort? Ratenzahlung? Tauschgeschäft?
> LG, Günther



Alles ist möglich! 
vormittags fast immer.
nachmittags z.Z. ehr nicht


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Manchmal macht Ihr mir Angst
> ... in den Ostkreis würde ich mit "rübermachen"...



das weite mystische Land östlich der A7 ist mir auch unbekannt


----------



## waldhase (26. Januar 2009)

Wer hat schon eine Harzüberquerung von Seesen-Harzgerode gemacht?


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Januar 2009)

nö ,noch nicht  hast du das denn mal vor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (27. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> nö ,noch nicht  hast du das denn mal vor ?


Ja


----------



## waldhase (27. Januar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> nö ,noch nicht  hast du das denn mal vor ?



Ja im ~Sommer-Herbst (eine Zweitagestour)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja im ~Sommer-Herbst (eine Zweitagestour)


Hört sich gut an; Übernachtung am Lagerfeuer mit MTB-Wagenburg
Auch eine schöne AX-Vorbereitung...
LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (27. Januar 2009)

Wen sieht man dieses Jahr eigentlich in Willingen?
Ich habe soeben für mich und meine Schnegge reserviert


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Januar 2009)

ich auf jeden fall  etwas abseits vom trubel


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Keine Bange, wir sind ja bei Dir
> Wie wäre es mit einem Planungstreffen in der Gutsschenke?
> http://www.gutsschenke.de/seiten/startseite.html
> Bis später..
> LG, Günther



...Für eine Terminfindung eines möglichen HarzX ?? JO
Die Idee finde ich gut...
Samstag kann ich nicht... muss Handball spielen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Januar 2009)

Welche Distanz fahrt Ihr denn?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Januar 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wen sieht man dieses Jahr eigentlich in Willingen?


Mich Der 12. und 13. Juni sind schon im Kalender eingetragen!
@eisenarsch: Das sieht doch gut aus Wieviele Bungalows belegt Ihr den so mit dem eisenarsch-racingteam?

@jimi: Ick fahr klein: ca55km-ca1300hm und Du fährst mit, schon alles mit Jens besprochen...HiHi


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Januar 2009)

die "querfürze" brauchen nur 1 bungalow


----------



## MasterAss (27. Januar 2009)

Distanz! Pah!
Ich bin zum Downhillgucken da 

Nachdem ich ja letztes Jahr dort arbeiten musste, will dieses Jahr mal die schönen Seiten des Festivals genießen. Meine einzige sportliche Betätigung wird ein schöner Traillauf rund um Willingen.

Wir schlafen in der Jugendherberge Korbach. Geheimtipp von mir, denn es liegt nur 20km von Willingen entfernt. In Willingen selbst ist es zu teuer oder man muss von Freitag-Sonntag buchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (27. Januar 2009)

Wir werden am 13.6. hinfahren. Auch zum Downhillgucken


----------



## waldhase (27. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand einen Zeitplan?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Zeitplan?



Guckst Du hier:
http://www.bike-festival.de/willingen/index.asp?Page=RMBM


----------



## waldhase (27. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> http://www.bike-festival.de/willingen/index.asp?Page=RMBM



Danke Günther! 

Hier Programm:http://www.bike-festival.de/willingen/deutsch/programm/Programm_Willingen09.pdf


----------



## Mudwild (29. Januar 2009)

Ja, Willingen!!
Bin das ganze WE dort. Mit Kumpel und den Bikes (ach ja und den Mädels).
Wahrscheinlich geht´s von dort gleich zum Gardasee runter.
Kann man sich ja jetzt leisten, da dieses Jahr freier Eintritt ist (Willingen, nicht Gardasee)


----------



## HITOMI (29. Januar 2009)

Echt? Freier Eintritt? Na ja, ist ja am Gardasee, also dort beim Bike Festival , auch so.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Januar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Mich Der 12. und 13. Juni sind schon im Kalender eingetragen!
> @eisenarsch: Das sieht doch gut aus Wieviele Bungalows belegt Ihr den so mit dem eisenarsch-racingteam?
> 
> @jimi: Ick fahr klein: ca55km-ca1300hm und Du fährst mit, schon alles mit Jens besprochen...HiHi



...kommt der mit??
Wer bucht die Unterkunft? Das wäre mein letztes Urlaubs WoEnd


----------



## Manic_Harzer (30. Januar 2009)

Moin,

Weiß evtl. jmd. von euch ob die Auffahrt Tosmarkamm vom Söhrer Forsthaus aus gesehen schon wieder befahrbar ist?
Oder sind da immer noch knietiefe Spuren vom Harvester?

Wer evtl. Lust hat mal neue Strecken um Lamspringe herum kennenzulernen,
kann sich gerne melden.
Teilweise noch im Bau, aber auf jeden Fall schonmal ein paar Kurbeltritte wert.
Teilweise mit technischen Passagen gespickt, Sprünge, Buckel, kurze Steile Up-/Downhills, verschlängelte Trails usw. 

Würde mir riesen Spaß machen, euch mal andere Gegenden zu zeigen!

Grüße Sören


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...kommt der mit??
> Wer bucht die Unterkunft? Das wäre mein letztes Urlaubs WoEnd


..hat er gesagt und er wußte wovon er sprach
Ne eigene Unterkunft quasi bräuchten wir nicht....
Er macht den Service....
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Januar 2009)

Manic_Harzer schrieb:


> Moin,
> Weiß evtl. jmd. von euch ob die Auffahrt Tosmarkamm vom Söhrer Forsthaus aus gesehen schon wieder befahrbar ist?
> Oder sind da immer noch knietiefe Spuren vom Harvester?


Hallo Sören, die Spuren sind noch da, der 2. Teil ab Schutzhütte ist besser fahrbar!
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (30. Januar 2009)

Moin, was ist denn nun mit dem Bikepark in Salze? Die HAZ schreibt: "schaun wir mal..".
Am Ortberg, ist das auf dem Kali & Salz Gelände oder im Wald geplant? (Und ist auch nicht weit von der Baxmann-Eiche)


----------



## ReD_BeaR (30. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin, was ist denn nun mit dem Bikepark in Salze? Die HAZ schreibt: "schaun wir mal..".
> Am Ortberg, ist das auf dem Kali & Salz Gelände oder im Wald geplant? (Und ist auch nicht weit von der Baxmann-Eiche)



hallo,

paar seiten früher hab ich schon was darüber geschrieben. der park ist nicht im haushalsplan der stadt drin. da steht immer das drin, was das jahr so gemacht werden soll. 

wir, die biker aus badze sind wegen den typen bei der stadt schon recht genervt, weil wir das gefühl haben, dass dies nicht auf die reihe bekommen und uns immer wieder falsche versprechungen machten.

laut plan sollen northshores, dirtjumps, slopestyle, 4x und so weiter gebaut werden. leider kein trail  im wald. das gebiet ist hinter dem tischtennisverein am ortberg. eigendlich ganz gut... es muss nur mal was gemacht werden...

ich hoffe das das bald was wird und schreib das dann hier rein.

mfg timon. fals noch fragen offensich einfach fragen


----------



## ReD_BeaR (30. Januar 2009)

wir haben auch die erlaubniss dort zu "bauen". aber mit sparten und unseren mitteln kommen wir da nicht weit und wenn wir da mit privatem bagger hinkommen, dann nörgeln die bestimmt auch rum. olaf nütsche (oder so) hat uns mit größen verwunderten augen angeschaut, als ich "bagger" angesprochen habe. aber anders ist da niocht viel zu machen, als mit "großen" schaufeln^^


----------



## m8ghty (30. Januar 2009)

Moin,also wenn ich mal zwischen Deinen Zeilen lese,denke ich die laber solange bis Ihr aufgebt!Ich habe das dumme Gefühl das die gar net richtig wollen und versuchen das solange hinaus zu zögern bis keiner mehr Lust hat oder die ne neue Verwendung für das Gelände haben.Es ist doch echt zum kotzen da sind Leute die was machen wollen udn Eigeninitative zeigen und es werden Dir Steine,nein ganze Berge, in den weg geschmissen!!!Alles Idioten wenn mann könnte müßte man alle aus den ganzen Ämtern schmeissen!!Bleibt trotzdem am Ball drücke fest die Dauemn damit es klappt!!!GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## ReD_BeaR (30. Januar 2009)

du hast (zwischen den zeilen) richtig gelesen! die sind nur darauf aus das XC-race zu machen und kümmern sich um nichts anderes. ich werde den olaf das nächste mal höfflich um erklärung bitten, warum er seinen ***** ar*** nicht hochbekommt. den der plan steht und oliver fuhrmann (der bauer und planer, recht bekannt, auch in der mrm) ist da und im weniger als 6 monate zu realisieren. ach was noch kürzer!!

wir müssten da mal alle was machen! die sollten mal merken das da mal was passieren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m8ghty (30. Januar 2009)

Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch machen und bloß nicht drohen lassen.Hier ist doch die beste Adresse um die Leute für eine solche Aktion zusammen zu trommeln,es würden bestimmt genug Leute dabei mit machen!!Jetzt mal ne doofe Frage was nutzt denen denn das XC-Race?Für den Rest der Zeit wenn kein Race läuft liegt dann der Platz unbenutzt brach oder was?Wenn die Strecke länger genutzt wird spricht sich das doch rum und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das dann auch Leute von weiter weg her kommen um mal einen Blick zu riskieren und wenn man den Planer im Hintergrund hat hilft das auch schon ne Menge!Wenn die echt nur das XC -Race machen wollen dann können sie sich die Investitionen auch sparen!!Denn es ist ja nicht so das dann nur die "Hardcore Biker" (sorry für den Ausdruck) fahren wollen sondern bestimmt auch die Jüngeren was ja bestimmt auch gewünscht ist oder damit sie nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen.Aber soweit denken die Herren ja bestimmt net sondern sehen nur das Geld davon schwimmen.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (30. Januar 2009)

jop so ist das... der plan war aber auch schon so, dass er "allen" gefällt. eine kids area und n pumptrack war auch geplant. aber die mtb strecke ist jetzt total mit ästen EXTRA zugemacht worde. sowas finde ich einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## m8ghty (30. Januar 2009)

Das ist nicht lächerlich es ist einfach traurig das so wenig für die Jugend getan wird und dann wundern sich die Damen und Herren auch noch wenn dich die Kids lieber mit Alkohol betäuben!Wenn sie den ganzen Tag irgendwo unterwegs sind haben sie abends bestimmt keinen Bock mehr sich voll laufen zu lassen würde ich jetzt einfach mal behaupten.Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.Also wenn ich das mit den Ästen jetzt lese drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das das mit dem Park schon Geschichte ist und ihr auf diese Art und Weise daraufhin gewiesen werden sollt was Sache ist.Denke mal die Damen und Herren sind einfach zu feige euch die Wahrheit ins Gesicht zu sagen!!!


----------



## ReD_BeaR (30. Januar 2009)

das wird es sein...


----------



## m8ghty (30. Januar 2009)

So was hasse ich!!!Es ist echt beschämend das erwachsene Leute immer nur leere Versprechungen machen und sich dann auf diese Art und Weise aus der Affäre ziehen!!!Egal ob das nun hier im Kleinen ist oder bei den grossen Firmen wo Sie dann auch noch belohnt werden!!!Also hat sich wieder ein hoffnungsvolles Projekt erledigt!!Schade, ich würde an Deiner bzw eurer Stelle einen offenen Brief verfassen und den in die Zeitung setzen und mal öffentlich machen wie die Damen und Herren Leute verarschen,hoffnungsvolle und öffentlich interessante Projekte zu Fall bringen und dann nicht mal den Mut haben die Wahrheit zu sagen!!Den Brief würde ich glatt unterschreiben!!!


----------



## Molo (30. Januar 2009)

Moin,

mal was in eigener Sache. Ich bräuchte zu morgen eine 1,5" Ahead Kralle. Hat jemand aus der Region Hildesheim sowas zu Hause rumfliegen? Währe super wenn das zu morgen klappen würde 
ICQ 7 0 8 9 1 2 3 4

tHX


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Januar 2009)

Das beste wäre ein Verein, zufällig haben wir ja einen in alfeld, der ein zufällig von meine Schwiegervater geleitet wird, er wollte ja auch helfen, aber hat von denen lange nix gehört, vielleicht sollte man mit dem Verein etwas druck machen.
Man könnte ja mal ne Art Demo machen, wolle die die idee der strecke gut finden, mit fahren bei denen vorm Rathaus und durch die City.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Januar 2009)

Molo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal was in eigener Sache. Ich bräuchte zu morgen eine 1,5" Ahead Kralle. Hat jemand aus der Region Hildesheim sowas zu Hause rumfliegen? Währe super wenn das zu morgen klappen würde
> ICQ 7 0 8 9 1 2 3 4
> ...



Hab einen, musste dir allerdings aus Dehnsen bei alfeld abholen für nen 10er


----------



## m8ghty (30. Januar 2009)

Da hat der Benny gar net mal so unrecht,müssten halt nur genug Leute mitmachen damit das ganze auch genug publicity (öffentliches Aufsehen) erregt,bringt ja nichts wenn das nur 10 Leutchen machen oder so also denke ein Thread hier im Forum wäre ne gute Idee oder um genug Leute ran zu kriegen


----------



## waldhase (31. Januar 2009)

Moin, jetzt mal eine ganz andere Frage, wo gehts am Wochenende hin? Harz, Hausrunde oder Sofa? Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (31. Januar 2009)

bei dem wetter muß ich raus ! schätze das ich gegen 11 uhr auf dem bock sitzte


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Januar 2009)

Arbeiten für nen neuen Rahmen


----------



## ReD_BeaR (31. Januar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> einen offenen Brief verfassen und den in die Zeitung setzen und mal öffentlich machen wie die Damen und Herren Leute verarschen,hoffnungsvolle und öffentlich interessante Projekte zu Fall bringen und dann nicht mal den Mut haben die Wahrheit zu sagen!!



darüber werd ich mal nachdenken und es den anderen sagen. danke für die idee


----------



## m8ghty (31. Januar 2009)

Kein Problem helfe immer gern wenn ich kann und bei einem solchen Projekt sollte das doch selbstverständlich sein oder und wir sollten schliesslich auch alle zusammen halten.Also wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt halt`mich bitte auf dem laufenden ok und falls es Probleme gibt beim Brief kannst Du auch bescheid sagen.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (31. Januar 2009)

okay mach ich. danke für deine hilfe


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Januar 2009)

ReD_BeaR schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> paar seiten früher hab ich schon was darüber geschrieben. der park ist nicht im haushalsplan der stadt drin. da steht immer das drin, was das jahr so gemacht werden soll.




.... Abwarten, das Konjunkturprogramm der Regierung wird auch Salzdetfurth erreichen

Günther, wieso benötigen wir keine Unterkunft?? Das Rennen beginnt lt. "ZEITPLAN" um 8h...
...ach ja, wenn Jens mitkommt fresse ich einen Besen und mache Dein Fahrrad mit sauber... 
Falls er das Montag nach dem Sport gesagt hat so war das bestimmt eine Überfunktion im Hypothalamus


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Januar 2009)

ich war auf einer GPS-übungsfahrt  wie so oft ,weit und breit kein biker


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Januar 2009)

Hey Matze,
Du bist ja Straße gefahren 
..na da nenne ich Outing


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Matze,
> Du bist ja Straße gefahren
> ..na da nenne ich Outing



nur ein bisschen straße  muss manchmal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (31. Januar 2009)

gestern zog es mich wieder in den harz ,allerdings zu fuß.biken wäre die hölle geworden


----------



## average.stalker (1. Februar 2009)

guten abend (bei euch ist es geraden "Guten Morgen") ausm Amiland.

ich bin für ein paar tage auf der anderen seite des teiches. arbeiten.
aber es ist ja wochenende, wir waren vorhin bei den Obamas zum Tee geladen.


----------



## enemy111 (1. Februar 2009)

war das mit obama ernst gemeint ? 
nicht schlecht .
als was arbeitest du in den staaten ?


----------



## waldhase (1. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich war auf einer GPS-übungsfahrt  wie so oft ,weit und breit kein biker



Ich will mir in den nächsten Tagen ein GPS zulegen und du hast scheinbar einen reichen Erfahrungsschatz mit GPS AUF DEM Bike. Kannst Du mir eines empfehlen und sagen worauf ich besonders achten muss? Bisher habe ich mich mit dem GARMIN Egde 605 beschäftigt aber ich bin für alles offen. Es sollte auf jeden Fall mit Kartendarstellung sein.


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Februar 2009)

naja ,viel erfahrung habe ich nicht gerade  ist noch alles neu für mich und nicht unbedingt logisch aufgebaut.ist sicher nur eine frage der zeit ,üben üben üben... MasterAss hat mir den otto empfohlen  so langsam macht es auch spaß


----------



## Marc1111 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo,


ich hab seit über einem Jahr den Garmin eTrex Vista HCx mit Topo Deutschland.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Würde ich mal googlen, gibt dabei große Preisspannen. (Amazon)

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (1. Februar 2009)

ich kann nicht verstehen was alle mit amazon haben ? die sind doch viel zu teuer


----------



## Marc1111 (1. Februar 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-GPS-eTr...sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1233485384&sr=8-7


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Februar 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> guten abend (bei euch ist es geraden "Guten Morgen") ausm Amiland.
> 
> ich bin für ein paar tage auf der anderen seite des teiches. arbeiten.
> aber es ist ja wochenende, wir waren vorhin bei den Obamas zum Tee geladen.



13:30h MET ... na dann Guten Morgen in Washington... Du forschst sicher nach den X-Akten...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich will mir in den nächsten Tagen ein GPS zulegen und du hast scheinbar einen reichen Erfahrungsschatz mit GPS AUF DEM Bike. Kannst Du mir eines empfehlen und sagen worauf ich besonders achten muss? Bisher habe ich mich mit dem GARMIN Egde 605 beschäftigt aber ich bin für alles offen. Es sollte auf jeden Fall mit Kartendarstellung sein.



von dem Edge gibt es glaube ich 2 Versionen... Wenn Du bereits einen Rad Computer ala´ HAC o.ä. hast kannst Du auf einen Edge verzichten und sparst Geld... Wichtig zur schnellen orientierung finde ich ist ein Gerät mit Kartendarstellung und wie sich in meinem Falle herausgestellt hat einem Kompass. Ich fahre mit einem ETrex Venture HC (hat leider keinen Kompass)


----------



## average.stalker (1. Februar 2009)

Habe hier eine Messe besucht und die niederlassung der Firma in der ich arbeite. 
Washington scheint echt mal Klasse zu sein. Anders und schöner als andere Großstädte hier.


----------



## waldhase (1. Februar 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-GPS-eTr...sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1233485384&sr=8-7



Vielen Dank für die Mühe, allerdings führt der Link zum "Legend" und nicht zum "Vista" dadurch ist der Preis natürlich nicht vergleichbar und wie jetzt gehört habe ist ein Kompass und ein barametrischer Höhenmesser sinnvoll.


----------



## waldhase (1. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> von dem Edge gibt es glaube ich 2 Versionen... Wenn Du bereits einen Rad Computer ala´ HAC o.ä. hast kannst Du auf einen Edge verzichten und sparst Geld... Wichtig zur schnellen orientierung finde ich ist ein Gerät mit Kartendarstellung und wie sich in meinem Falle herausgestellt hat einem Kompass.





eisenarsch schrieb:


> naja ,viel erfahrung habe ich nicht gerade  ist noch alles neu für mich und nicht unbedingt logisch aufgebaut.ist sicher nur eine frage der zeit ,üben üben üben... MasterAss hat mir den otto empfohlen  so langsam macht es auch spaß





Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab seit über einem Jahr den Garmin eTrex Vista HCx mit Topo Deutschland.
> Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
> ...




Also wäre nach Euren Erfahrung der eTrex Vista® HCx richtig oder gibt es noch Alternativen?


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Februar 2009)

diese hier


----------



## waldhase (1. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> diese hier


So machte ich das doch jetzt schon oder ich orientiere mich an Baumrinden und Hasenohren.


----------



## enemy111 (1. Februar 2009)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (1. Februar 2009)

Habe ich heute im Wald entdeckt, ist da eine Falle oder eine "Waldhasenfutterstelle"?


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Februar 2009)

du hast eine Waldhasenopferstelle gefunden  ein mysteriöser ort wie stonehenge


----------



## Molo (1. Februar 2009)

Es könnte aber auch eine Frühes Stadium eines Hobbit unterschlupfes sein


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Februar 2009)

oder diesen:





LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Habe ich heute im Wald entdeckt, ist da eine Falle oder eine "Waldhasenfutterstelle"?





SIE kommen.... nein sie sind schon da!!! Habe es immer gewußt!!

Auf einen barometrischen Höhenmesser kannst Du glaube ich auch verzichten, da die Höhenangaben im Kartenmaterial stehen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...ach ja, wenn Jens mitkommt fresse ich einen Besen und mache Dein Fahrrad mit sauber...



Das ist ein Wort



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Falls er das Montag nach dem Sport gesagt hat so war das bestimmt eine Überfunktion im Hypothalamus



Fragen wir Ihn morgen?

LG. Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Februar 2009)

...jo, shit .... habe ihn gestern schon gefragt... Wird mir eine Freude sein Dein Radl putzen zu dürfen...
Manchmal ist es besser einfach mal die Klappe zu halten!!!

Sollten uns aber doch um eine gerechte Unterkunft bemühen...


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Februar 2009)

meine freunde sind abgesprungen ,muß mir jetzt auch was kleineres suchen.
algengrütze


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Februar 2009)

.... lass uns doch ein Bungalow mieten... für das ganze WoEnd...! Da kann ich mir dann richtig Zeit für das putzen nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> .... lass uns doch ein Bungalow mieten... für das ganze WoEnd...! Da kann ich mir dann richtig Zeit für das putzen nehmen


Ick bin dabei....Hände-Reib
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Februar 2009)

ich auch ,aber ich schnarche fürchterlich  soll ich morgen mal anrufen ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> soll ich morgen mal anrufen ?


Ick bitte drum
PS: Man nennt mich die Säge
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Februar 2009)

wird erledigt  gute nacht du alte säge


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Februar 2009)

... ich auch mit von der Partie sein wollen!!! und Jens.... falls er denn mitkommt..***ggg*** auch!!
schnarchen werde ich nicht... dafür habe ich Schweißfüße... vor allem nach dem Rennen ist das immer ganz schlimm!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... ich auch mit von der Partie sein wollen!!! und Jens.... falls er denn mitkommt..***ggg*** auch!!
> schnarchen werde ich nicht... dafür habe ich Schweißfüße... vor allem nach dem Rennen ist das immer ganz schlimm!!


...und ich werde nachts zum Werwolf
Wer es glaubt wird selig He, Ihr wollt alle ein Einzelzimmer mit Meerblick und Zimmerservice
Ich sage: Gibts nicht! Wir schlafen in Schichten in einer Koje; sind ja schließlich zum Biken da und nicht zum Pennen!
Zum Essen gibt es: Das hier
Sucht Euch eine Portion aus, die muß für 3 Tage reichen: sind ja nicht zum Schlemmen da, wie gesagt
LG,
Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (2. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich einen zweiten Flaschenhalter an das R.C1 bekomme ohne das es aussieht wie ein Packesel? Klickfix habe ich probiert, paßt jedoch nur eine 0,5l Flasche in den Halter oder ich muß auf meine Werkzeugtasche unter dem Sattel verzichten...Am Rahmen möchte ich nicht rumschrauben. Gibt es Trinkflaschen ohne "Trinkrüssel", die könnte auch noch in 0,7l passen... Ich habe unter der Werkzeugtasche ca. 19-20cm Platz.
So viele Fragen , haben Hildesheims Dipl. Schrauber eine IDEE (oder auch 2). 

Habe ich vergessen: Bitte klein Trinrucksack..


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Februar 2009)

wie wäre es mit nem kleinen leichten Camelback, sieht 1000mal besser aus, Wasserfluss kann ungebremst kommen und finger sind immer am Lenker. 3l blase dürfte da ja reichen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich einen zweiten Flaschenhalter an das R.C1 bekomme ohne das es aussieht wie ein Packesel? Klickfix habe ich probiert, paßt jedoch nur eine 0,5l Flasche in den Halter oder ich muß auf meine Werkzeugtasche unter dem Sattel verzichten...Am Rahmen möchte ich nicht rumschrauben. Gibt es Trinkflaschen ohne "Trinkrüssel", die könnte auch noch in 0,7l passen... Ich habe unter der Werkzeugtasche ca. 19-20cm Platz.
> So viele Fragen , haben Hildesheims Dipl. Schrauber eine IDEE (oder auch 2).
> 
> Habe ich vergessen: Bitte klein Trinrucksack..


Hi, ich würde das Klickfix-Stahlband an das Sattelrohr montieren; Tape oder ähnliches darunter zum Lackschutz! Standard --Flaschenhalter dran und das ganze so plazieren dass eine große Flasche Platz hat und nicht mit der Werkzeugtasche korrespondiert
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (2. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde das Klickfix-Stahlband an das Sattelrohr montieren; Tape oder ähnliches darunter zum Lackschutz! Standard --Flaschenhalter dran und das ganze so plazieren dass eine große Flasche Platz hat und nicht mit der Werkzeugtasche korrespondiert
> LG, Günther



Vielen Dank Günther, genau das habe ich gemacht, nur leider bin ich zu klein oder der Rahmen zu hoch. oder die Sattelstütze zu kurz, jedenfalls paßt entweder der Flaschenhalter ohne Werkzeugtasche am Sitz oder Werkzeugtasche und eine 0,5l Flasche an der Sattelstütze. Oder meinst Du mit Sattelrohr das Sitzrohr?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du mit Sattelrohr das Sitzrohr?


Genau das: Sattel- oder Sitzrohr, ich habe den Halter an der Sattelstütze (Ich fahre einen kleinen Rahmen & eine lange Sattelstütze und daher ausreichend Platz). Du mußt an den Rahmen (Sattelrohr, Sitzrohr) ausweichen, ist aber keine Problem!
Alle Klarheiten beseitigt
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (2. Februar 2009)

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt. Wollte eigentlich nicht am Rahmen rumschrauben, aber bevor ich verdurste...


----------



## waldhase (3. Februar 2009)

Das Ergebnis meiner Bastelei:





Ich brauche jetzt nur noch eine schicke Satteltasche mit Riemenbefestigung. Bei Vaude, Topeak und Abus habe ich schon etwas interessantes gefunden, vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch eine Idee..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Februar 2009)

ich müsste mal zum mobilisieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 los. gibts noch eis  oder schon matsch? warum fährt ea strasse  ?


----------



## waldhase (3. Februar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ich müsste mal zum mobilisieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zur Zeit eine Mischung aus Schneeresten, Eisplatten und Matsch. Zum regenerieren ist es sicherer Straße zu fahren.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Februar 2009)

Matze, wie schaut das mit der Villa für Willingen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldarbeiterin (3. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt nur noch eine schicke Satteltasche mit Riemenbefestigung. Bei Vaude, Topeak und Abus habe ich schon etwas interessantes gefunden, vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch eine Idee..



schau dir mal diese hier an: http://www.snowboard-onlineshop.eu/...-Black::1382.html?referer=froogle&language=de
die hab ich auch, passt das nötigste rein (ein schlauch, reifenheber, flickzeug und nen mini-werkzeug) und das beste ist, dass der reißverschluss auch nach zig schlammpackungen noch funktioniert!


----------



## Mudwild (3. Februar 2009)

Hat Jemand von Euch etwas von dem geplanten Bikepark in Braunlage (Wurmberg) gehört?
In einem Artikel in der Goslarschen Zeitung war von 7 Strecken, incl. 4,5km world-cup-downhillstrecke die Rede. Soll einer der größten Bikeparks in Europa werden (240.000,- Investition, 50% vom Land Niedersachsen)
Allerdings stand dort nichts bezgl. Baubeginn oder Fertigstellung....


----------



## HITOMI (3. Februar 2009)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von Euch etwas von dem geplanten Bikepark in Braunlage (Wurmberg) gehört?
> In einem Artikel in der Goslarschen Zeitung war von 7 Strecken, incl. 4,5km world-cup-downhillstrecke die Rede. Soll einer der größten Bikeparks in Europa werden (240.000,- Investition, 50% vom Land Niedersachsen)
> Allerdings stand dort nichts bezgl. Baubeginn oder Fertigstellung....



Nee, nicht mehr als das, was hier steht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320932


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Matze, wie schaut das mit der Villa für Willingen aus?



hab ne mail bekommen

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Vom 13. - 15. 6. 2009 können wir Ihnen ein
Ferienhaus für 4 Personen zum Preis von 70,00  und 10,00 
Energiekosten pro Übernachtung sowie einmalig 40,00  Endreinigung,
insgesamt somit 200,00  anbieten. In diesem Preis sind Bettwäsche und
Handtücher enthalten.

Wir würden uns freuen, Sie wieder zum Bike-Festival als Gäste begrüßen
zu können und hören gern wieder von Ihnen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dagmar Winkler

ist das okay für euch ?
mfg matze


----------



## waldhase (3. Februar 2009)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> schau dir mal diese hier an: http://www.snowboard-onlineshop.eu/...-Black::1382.html?referer=froogle&language=de
> die hab ich auch, passt das nötigste rein (ein schlauch, reifenheber, flickzeug und nen mini-werkzeug) und das beste ist, dass der reißverschluss auch nach zig schlammpackungen noch funktioniert!



Vielen Dank!
Kann nur im Netz leider keine Masse und das Gewicht erfragen (aber Gewicht verrät Specialized eh nicht gerne).
Kannst du mir die Masse/das Gewicht geben?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> hab ne mail bekommen
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Vom 13. - 15. 6. 2009 können wir Ihnen ein
> Ferienhaus für 4 Personen zum Preis von 70,00  und 10,00 
> ...


Sehr schön, ok, etwas Komfort kann ja nicht schaden
Sage verbindlich zu; könnte auch den Transport (Anhänger oder VW Transporter Lang) organisieren, wenn gewünscht!
Oder wir fahren alle Jimi mit
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Februar 2009)

supi ,dann mache ich das mal klar


----------



## jaamaa (3. Februar 2009)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von Euch etwas von dem geplanten Bikepark in Braunlage (Wurmberg) gehört?



Hier müsstest du auf alle Fragen Antworten bekommen.

(Vielleicht wird es Zeit, dass von hier aus Braunlage einmal etwas zu den Spekulationen rund um den Wurmberg richtig gestellt wird. Wir haben schon lange die Vorstellung gehabt, hier einen bikepark zu etablieren, anpacken konnten wir das Projekt bisher aus umwelt- und naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen noch nicht. 
Jetzt endlich ist es soweit, wir werden nach dem Winter 2008/09 hier am Berg mit dem Bau beginnen. ....)

VG Marcus


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Februar 2009)

Schn ganz geil, bin mal gespannt ob bis sommer wirklich schon einige strecken befahrbar sind.
Der Singletrail unter der bahn ist auch shcon ganz nett zu fahren, oder im Gewitter die Skipiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> supi ,dann mache ich das mal klar



Super! 
Günther, wäre schön wenn Du den Transfer abwickeln könntest... habe probleme die Räder ohne Flex ins Auto zu bekommen
Von Jens hatten wir am Montag ja eine Zusage oder?


----------



## waldarbeiterin (4. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Kann nur im Netz leider keine Masse und das Gewicht erfragen (aber Gewicht verrät Specialized eh nicht gerne).
> Kannst du mir die Masse/das Gewicht geben?




hier die maße: 
länge: 16cm
breite: 6cm

gewicht: gering


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Februar 2009)

ist die breite nicht die höhe


----------



## waldarbeiterin (4. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ist die breite nicht die höhe



hä? je nach betrachtungsweise.
na jedenfalls ist der 'rote strich' 6cm lang, der 'grüne strich' ist 16cm lang.


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Februar 2009)

wie sieht es mit ner nachtfahrt aus ? vielleicht am we ?


----------



## waldarbeiterin (4. Februar 2009)

gerne mal wieder!! hatte heute eine, ätzend matschig überall!
am woe weiß noch nicht, wenn geht auch nur sonntag. oder nächste woche mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (4. Februar 2009)

ich kann nächste woche nicht ,****ing spätschicht :kotz:


----------



## waldarbeiterin (4. Februar 2009)

schade, dann vielleicht übernächste woche, meld dich einfach wenn du zeit hast. wg. sonntag schau ich mal, sage dann noch bescheid.


----------



## waldhase (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
  unsere Ferienpassaktion startet dieses Jahr am 03.08.09.
  Wir werden unser Hauptaugenmerk auf natürliche Hindernisse legen, also vorwiegend Übungen im Wald durchführen. Vielen Dank nochmals für die vielen Ideen, die mich direkt erreicht haben.
  Einige haben mir geschrieben eine ähnliche Aktion in ihre Gemeinde/Stadt durchführen zu wollen. Auch wenn das Jahr noch frisch ist, ist bei vielen Kommunen die Planung schon weit fortgeschritten.







Wer noch Fragen dazu hat, schickt mir eine Nachricht.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (5. Februar 2009)

ferienpass erst ab dem 3.8.?? dann sind die ferien aber vorbei. oder wars ein tippfehler?


----------



## waldhase (5. Februar 2009)

ReD_BeaR schrieb:


> ferienpass erst ab dem 3.8.?? dann sind die ferien aber vorbei. oder wars ein tippfehler?



Die Schulferien in Niedersachsen sind vom 25.06. - 05.08.09.
Das wir planen das Schönste zum Schluß.


----------



## waldhase (5. Februar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt eine Lösung für den zweiten Flaschenhalter gefunden!


----------



## ReD_BeaR (5. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Die Schulferien in Niedersachsen sind vom 25.06. - 05.08.09.
> Das wir planen das Schönste zum Schluß.



achso ich habs falsch verstanden . aber so isses gut. dann freuen sich all die nachwuchsbiker die ganzen ferien drauf


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Lösung für den zweiten Flaschenhalter gefunden!



Aber Stylepunkte wird man dafür nciht bekommen.
Ich Sage nur Camelback


----------



## m8ghty (6. Februar 2009)

Nö das definitiv net aber wenn die Flasche andersrum hängen würde könnte man ja einen kleinen Schlauch reinstecken und saugen aber denke diese Lösung ist auch doof denn wenn man strampelt ist man eh aus der Puste und hat bestimmt keinen Bock an so nem doofen Schlauch zu nuckeln!!


----------



## waldarbeiterin (7. Februar 2009)

@ eisenarsch: wird wohl eher nix morgen mit nem nightride. wir bekommen besuch, keine ahnung wie lange die bleiben. lass uns das lieber auf übernächste woche verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (7. Februar 2009)

alles klar ,das wetter taugt ja eh nix  schöne we noch


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> .......das wetter taugt ja eh nix  schöne we noch


Wohl war, nicht mal unser Hund wollte heute Abend noch mal raus...
Dafür bestelle ich mir schöne Teile für mein Cube
Ha, es gibt aber auch feine Sachen
PS:
Transporter für Willingen ist gebucht!

LG, und esst Eure Teller schön leer dann klappts auch wieder mit dem Wetter
G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Februar 2009)

So mein Pudel Rahmen ist jetzt bei Ebay drin
Falls wer Interesse hat fleißig bieten,

ab 1 EUR *klick mich*


----------



## enemy111 (8. Februar 2009)

hmm mal gucken für was er weg geht .
gut erhalten ist er ja auf jeden fall schonmal...
ich schätze mal,dass er für 1200 euro verkauft wird


----------



## eisenarsch (8. Februar 2009)

sonne ,endlich sonne !! ab in den wald


----------



## average.stalker (8. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So mein Pudel Rahmen ist jetzt bei Ebay drin
> Falls wer Interesse hat fleißig bieten,
> 
> ab 1 EUR *klick mich*



schon was neues in der pipeline? oder erstmal pause?


----------



## enemy111 (8. Februar 2009)

diese kleine mini dh - cc oder was auch immer strecke am wildgatter wurde ein bisschen wieder aufgebaut....
da gutes wetter war.. und ich nicht in thale bin


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Februar 2009)

@avarage: Na klar ist bald was neues am Start, bin ja an der Quelle.
spätestens Ostern ist mein Nicolai ION da.
Werde dann aber nur nen bissel in Winterberg oder Harz fahren, also keine Rennen.


----------



## waldhase (8. Februar 2009)

So jetzt pünktlich zu  Bayern - Dortmund wieder auf das Sofa. Im Wald war es überraschender weise wunderbar. Der Boden ist scheinbar nur an der Oberfläche weich tiefer scheint es noch gefroren. Die Wege nicht so schlammig wie gedacht. Doch der Frühling darf kommen. Auch die Schreck, jetzt führt auch noch der BVB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (8. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @avarage: Na klar ist bald was neues am Start, bin ja an der Quelle.
> spätestens Ostern ist mein Nicolai ION da.
> Werde dann aber nur nen bissel in Winterberg oder Harz fahren, also keine Rennen.



ein Ion?? Hammer
JETZT bin ich neidisch!!


----------



## waldhase (8. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @avarage: Na klar ist bald was neues am Start, bin ja an der Quelle.
> spätestens Ostern ist mein Nicolai ION da.
> Werde dann aber nur nen bissel in Winterberg oder Harz fahren, also keine Rennen.



Du sitzt an der Quelle, heißt dass du bei Kalle arbeitest oder kann man bei Kalle auch direkt einkaufen?

Gibt es das Ion nur mit G-Boxx oder gibt es eine Alternative?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Februar 2009)

@avarage: wird schwarz eloxal mit rot eloxalen extralove teilen.

@waldhase: zu Frage eins: ja bin da jetzt.
zu Frage 2: du kannst auch direkt nach Lübbrechtsen fahren und dort bestellen, Bis der Rahmen fertig ist kann unterschiedlich lange dauern, zwecks evtl noch schweißen, Sondermaße, eloxieren lassen oder halt noch pulvern.
zu Frage 3 das Ion ist ohne Getriebe, aus dem Bike hat sich erst das Getriebe Ion entwickelt


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Transporter für Willingen ist gebucht!
> 
> G-K-R



 grandioser Doppeldaumen! 

Zum Thema Wald...... ist momentan *******!!! Bei uns liegt noch Eis, fängt am Kuhlager an und zieht sich über den ganzen Rücken!!


----------



## average.stalker (8. Februar 2009)

ach, du arbeitest jetzt bei Nicolai?
auch ganz geil, falls ich doch noch mal ein Ufo haben will, weiss ich ja, wen ich fragen kann   (steht aber nicht wirklich aufm plan...)

wollte anfang letzten jahres eigentlich ein helius fr kaufen, hab mich dann aber doch fürs Nomad entschieden, weil a) 900gr leichter und b) auch sehr günstig ran gekommen und c) das immer eins meiner traumbikes war/ist
heute müsste ich echt hart überlegen, wenn ich noch mal in der selben situation wäre, ob ich nicht das Helius AM nehmen würde.
das passt zu meinem einsatzbereich echt am allerbesten.
kann mal nen bikepark-besuch ab, ist aber was für jedentag.
dafür war mir das Helius FR einfach zu schwer...

anyway. vielleicht 2010 wieder


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. Februar 2009)

thale heute war sehr geil .. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m8ghty (9. Februar 2009)

IIIIIIEEEEEEHHHH IHR FERKEL!!!Schade das mein Bike noch nicht da ist will auch wieder im Matsch spielen!Naja hoffe das wird diese Woche was damit ich auch wieder 2 Räder unter dem Arsch habe und meine überschüssige Energie rauslassen kann!Ach ja bin jetzt auch offiziell ein SOULRIDER!GREETZ AN ALLE UND IMMER GUTE FAHRT!


----------



## HITOMI (9. Februar 2009)

Ist denn in Thale auch noch Schnee/Eis? Oder ist die Strecke gut fahrbar? Abgesehen von der mega Schlammschlacht


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> sonne ,endlich sonne !! ab in den wald



 da war ich schon los! Reha on trails 

anschließend noch am Ith in die Salzlake zur Entspannung


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du sitzt an der Quelle, heißt dass du bei Kalle arbeitest oder kann man bei Kalle auch direkt einkaufen?
> 
> Gibt es das Ion nur mit G-Boxx oder gibt es eine Alternative?



die bieten dir sogar ein Testrad an!
Vorher telefonisch abklären ob und wann dein Favorit vorhanden ist. 
Ich hatte eins hier für 2 wochen zum testen, besser als Hofrunde und "nicht schmutzig machen", wie sonst leider üblich.

für's radeln im Wald ist ein Helius AM schon mehr als auseichend dimensioniert. 
Nicolai ION: damit fräst du, in der Falllinie , am Harvester rechts vorbei!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Februar 2009)

apropos Helius


----------



## waldhase (9. Februar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> die bieten dir sogar ein Testrad an!
> Vorher telefonisch abklären ob und wann dein Favorit vorhanden ist.
> Ich hatte eins hier für 2 wochen zum testen, besser als Hofrunde und "nicht schmutzig machen", wie sonst leider üblich.



Vielen Dank für die Info, kann ich ja mal im Auge behalten, jetzt steht eh kein Neukauf an, ich habe mir ja erst vor 4 Wochen mein Rotwild gegönnt (übrigens sehr positiv in der Mountainbike 3/09 erwähnt). Also lasst es endlich Frühling werden...


----------



## average.stalker (9. Februar 2009)

Rotwild spielt auch in einer ähnlichen liga (preis und quali-mäßig)
sind schicke räder.


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. Februar 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Ist denn in Thale auch noch Schnee/Eis? Oder ist die Strecke gut fahrbar? Abgesehen von der mega Schlammschlacht




jo oben eis untenschlamm  aber es ging ... werden samstag wohl wieder hin fahren


----------



## Harvester (9. Februar 2009)

jo die Helius sehen echt nett aus. Möcht nicht wissen, was man da für den CC Rahmen zahlen müsste.....


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Februar 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> jo die Helius sehen echt nett aus. Möcht nicht wissen, was man da für den CC Rahmen zahlen müsste.....



nciht umfallen
das Helius CC kostet ohne Dämpfer 1850 und mit X fusion Dämpfer in Camo 2350
Nicolai Helius CC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> nciht umfallen
> das Helius CC kostet ohne DÃ¤mpfer 1850â¬ und mit X fusion DÃ¤mpfer in Camo 2350â¬
> Nicolai Helius CC



besser mit DT Swiss +5mm mehr Hub am DÃ¤mpfer => fast 140mm am Heck


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Februar 2009)

jo, das was ich geschrieben habe war die Zusammenstellung auf der HP


----------



## Harvester (10. Februar 2009)

omg "nur" der Rahmen?......


----------



## average.stalker (10. Februar 2009)

ist halt made in germany, und das ist mit sicherheit auch seinen preis wert


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Februar 2009)

du musst bedenken, alles ist Handarbeit, da steht man schon nen paar stunden an der Fräse und legt teile ein, ne Druckstrebe wird in 4 Aufspannungen gefräst z.B. Helius CC da die Konifiziert werden.
oder die Gussets, bzw die Lagersitze an den Enden der Druckstreben, werden dann noch von Hand an ner Oberfräse gefast, dann noch einzeln gebohrt und der rest engratet.
Da ist viel Handarbeit dabei


----------



## Harvester (10. Februar 2009)

keine Frage, erkenne ich alles an. Nur mein Portmonee, Portemone,Pottmonnee, .... Geldbörse nicht.....   Aber wie gesagt, is schon nen lecker Teil.


----------



## enemy111 (11. Februar 2009)

PORTEMONAIE

oder ? :-O


----------



## enemy111 (11. Februar 2009)

=o


----------



## m8ghty (11. Februar 2009)

Ist das Wetter nicht herrlich?Schnee satt!Was wollen wir mehr?Ich nicht viel nur endlich meinen Hobel der ist immer noch nicht da kriege schon Anfälle und meine Umwelt quittiert das net grad mit Freuden!Was bin ich froh wenn ich wieder 2 Räder unterm Arsch habe und rocken kann!Aber bin ja net alleine der FroRider Ben hat ja auch keinen Bock zur Zeit!Also ich halte es net mehr lange aus ohne!Und Frühling kann es auch werden!!BITTE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (11. Februar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Und Frühling kann es auch werden!!BITTE!



Sehe ich auch so...


----------



## m8ghty (11. Februar 2009)

Tja der liebe Wettergott hat uns Biker im Moment net wirklich lieb warum auch immer!Dabei haben wir alle doch unsere Hobel so schön den Winter gepflegt und geputzt (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) um sie dann bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen her zu zeigen!Aber naja die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt und ich bin guter Dinge das der Frühling bald Einzug bei uns hält und es endlich los gehen kann.GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Februar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> ...Und Frühling kann es auch werden!!BITTE!


Jo, der Wettergott ist zur Zeit kein Biker
Da geht ja garnichts zusammen; schätze der macht zur Zeit eher in Wintersport...
Aber es gibt ja Ausnahmen unter uns... ick nenne nix Namen...

OK, dann wird eben der neue ROX 9.0 konfiguriert und Ausdünstungen von Kautschukprodukten geschnüffelt.....
LG, Günther


----------



## m8ghty (11. Februar 2009)

Stimmt,der Wettergott steht wohl eher auf Snowboards!Würde auch gerne was konfigurieren ist aber keine Hardware dafür da!Und wenn ich nur nen Hobel angucken könnte würde mir das reichen aber mein Bock ist immer noch unterwegs und mein alter Pudel ist schon längst weg!Buhu!Also ich hoffe,nein ich weiss es,mein Bock kommt diese Woche noch dann ist mir das Wetter auch egal!Wenn das Bike da ist, rauf auf den Sattel und los legen!Ausrüstung habe ich ja dank FroRider Ben jetzt,freue mich auf die neue Saison und neue nette Leute und natürlich auf`s biken!Greetz M8ghty


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Stimmt,der Wettergott steht wohl eher auf Snowboards!Greetz M8ghty



Stimmt!
Wollten jetzt am Wochenende endlich mal wieder in den Wald, anfangen mit der Vernichtung noch vorhandener Weihnachtskilos in der Hüftregion und der Ausführung cooler Tricks und Stunts, die man sich so den ganzen Winter bei youtube reingezogen hat. Nein nein, kleiner Scherz. So was machen wir doch nicht.
Und was ist? Das Wetter spielt mal wieder nicht mit. Also dann doch noch mal mit dem Board zum Wurmberg zum Downhill . 
Das letzte mal, bevor in ein paar Wochen die Bagger dort alles für den Bikepark umgraben. Die Freerider unter Euch freuen sich . 
_*Aber dann kommt er, der Frühling. Ganz sicher!
*_ 
VG Marcus


----------



## m8ghty (12. Februar 2009)

Naja Kilos muss ich net abtrainieren eher drauf wenn das ginge!Und Stunts mache ich eh net es geht mir nur ums biken,wie allen anderen ja auch.Will da fahren wo ich meinen Spaß habe und mal die eine oder andere Treppe mit nehmen kann etc.Und der Frühling muss kommen sonst werde ich echt wahnsinnig,den ganzen Tag in der Butze hocken zerrt an den Nerven!Und wie schon gesagt meine Mitmenschen sind von mir auch schon genervt weil ich zu Hause immer die eine DVD angucke!Naja ich hoffe es wird bald anders. GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Februar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Dabei haben wir alle doch unsere Hobel so schön den Winter gepflegt und geputzt (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)



... danke 
habe noch immer ein leichtes, nennen wir es mal, "Schlammproblem" am Rad


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Februar 2009)

blöder stromausfall ,komme nur über umts in netz ;-)


----------



## m8ghty (12. Februar 2009)

Stromausfall?WO?WANN?WARUM?Ich habe nichts davon mitgekriegt,könnte mich jemand aufklären?
@Jimi der Bayer:Also wenn Du ein kleines Schlammproblem hast könnte es damit zusammen hängen das Du Deinen Hobel nicht geputzt,gepflegt und gut gewartet im Keller stehen hattest sondern draussen im Wald die armen Schweinchen und Rehe verschreckt hast?


----------



## average.stalker (12. Februar 2009)

aber echt - ich musste auch mein iPhone anwerfen.
hier war alles tot. 45min lang
keine ampel, kein nix.

unsere telefone auch alle tot und jetzt sind unsere server sind noch alle unten...


----------



## HITOMI (12. Februar 2009)

Ha, hier in der schönen Wedemark, war alles in Ordnung - kein Stromausfall


----------



## m8ghty (12. Februar 2009)

Ick versteh nur Bahnhof?Habe ich gepennt als Stromausfall war?WO denn und Warum?Leute lasst mich net dumm sterben was war denn los?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Februar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Ick versteh nur Bahnhof?Habe ich gepennt als Stromausfall war?WO denn und Warum?Leute lasst mich net dumm sterben was war denn los?


Guten Morgen
Ach, schon ausgeschlafen?
Wir, die schon wach waren, hatten von 12.25 bis 13.25 im gesamten Stadtgebiet einen Stromausfall! Das war war ein Spaß: Verkehrschaos und marodierende Banden in der City
Jetzt ist die öffentliche Ordnung wieder hergestellt
Alles funzt wieder, naja fast!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## m8ghty (12. Februar 2009)

Aha,jetzt bin ich glücklich!Dachte schon wäre was Wichtiges gewesen,marodierende Banden ja?Warum haben sie dann nicht gleich mal ein paar Leute gemeuchelt so wie sich das bei nem anständigen Chaos gehört !Das nächste Mal bitte ne SMS sn mich mache gerne mal mit beim marodieren!Hätte auch schon ein paar Anlaufstellen die sich für mich lohnen würden hehe.GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## enemy111 (12. Februar 2009)

HILDESHEIM versunk im chaos


----------



## m8ghty (12. Februar 2009)

Hehe ist doch aber nichts weiter passiert oder?Was genau los war habe ich vorhin im Radio gehört,dumm gelaufen würde ich sagen so was passiert schon mal.Daran kann man sehen wie abhängig wir inzwischen von Strom,Öl,Gas etc etc  sind.Egal,ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING HABEN!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Februar 2009)

Bei uns ging um 13Uhr der Rechner und der Rest aus, selbst D1 Netz ging net.
soll in Algermissen sin Problem gegeben haben, mit dem Stromnetz, bis in den Harz hinein kein Strom, naja die bahn fuhr Trotzdem.
einige hatten bis eben noch kein Kabelfernsehen, hat jemand in das Forum der Stadt Alfeld geschrieben


----------



## average.stalker (12. Februar 2009)

wir hatten auch ne stunde pause - leider keinen kaffee (weil keine möglichkeit wasser heiss zu machen)


----------



## enemy111 (13. Februar 2009)

kaffee ist so wieso nicht sooo lecker


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Februar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> HILDESHEIM versunk im chaos



 ...war versunken gewesen sein...

Marodierende Truppen??? Günther, daher die neuen Teile für Dein Rad??


----------



## m8ghty (13. Februar 2009)

ARGH DIESE WETTER MACHT MICH WAHNSINNIG!!WAS DENN NUN ENTWEDER SCHNEE ODER REGEN!ABER WENN SCHNEE DANN BITTE LIEGEN BLEIBEN!Und nicht dieses ewige hin und her das ist ja echt ätzend und auf ne Schlamm Schlacht habe ich echt keinen Bock auch wenn es hier bestimmt Fans eben dieser gibt,Namen nenne ich mal keine,jeder weiss hoffentlich wer gemeint ist und im Allgemeinen stelle ich eine Rückgang des Foren Besuchs fest.Was ist los alles schreibfaul oder was?GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Februar 2009)

ich werde morgen auf jeden fall biken   egal was sich das wetter morgen so traut


----------



## average.stalker (13. Februar 2009)

ich werd laufen. 
biken ist einfach nicht drin, keinen bock bei der kälte, nässe, matsch


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Februar 2009)

@ Waldarbeiterin ,kommende woche habe ich frühschicht.hast du noch bock auf eine nachtfahrt ?


----------



## waldarbeiterin (13. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> @ Waldarbeiterin ,kommende woche habe ich frühschicht.hast du noch bock auf eine nachtfahrt ?



na klar! können wir machen. genaue terminabsprache nächste woche per e-mail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (13. Februar 2009)

alles klar  schönes we noch


----------



## waldarbeiterin (13. Februar 2009)

ök, bis denne! viel spaß beim biken morgen. ich werde sonntag mal durch die gegend radeln.
achso, von wegen matsch-heute nachmittag aufm tosmar: 







feinste winterlandschaft!


----------



## average.stalker (13. Februar 2009)

uih - üddüllisch!


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Februar 2009)

prima wetter zum biken  wenn das so weiter geht ,kommen in diesen jahr ordentlich km zusammen


----------



## enemy111 (14. Februar 2009)

wie ich den winter hasse -.-
zum bild : wäre diese ganze weiße sche... nicht da wäre, + schön sonne, wäre das bild um einiges besser..
ich will jetzt sofort 20°C !


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Februar 2009)

kam auch gerade von nicolai über den Külf gefahren, hoch war nen qual, kaum fahrbar. gut 15-30cm Schnee.
Oben war nen cooler Singletrail durchs Unterholz. Als es dann Bergab ging wars herrlich.
Die Leute gucken nur blöde, wenn man an denen in den Kurven vorbei geslidet kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (14. Februar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ich will jetzt sofort 20°C !



Na denn.......... Hannover Langenhagen und ab in den *Süüüüüüüüüüde*n 
 Aber die Tage sind doch gezählt. Der Frühling lauert schon.

 Da sieh.......


----------



## m8ghty (14. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> kam auch gerade von nicolai über den Külf gefahren, hoch war nen qual, kaum fahrbar. gut 15-30cm Schnee.
> Oben war nen cooler Singletrail durchs Unterholz. Als es dann Bergab ging wars herrlich.
> Die Leute gucken nur blöde, wenn man an denen in den Kurven vorbei geslidet kommt


Der Benny kann es einfach net sein lassen!


----------



## Harvester (15. Februar 2009)

Benny wann machen wir ne Werksführung?^^


----------



## --->freak<--- (15. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> kam auch gerade von nicolai über den Külf gefahren, hoch war nen qual, kaum fahrbar. gut 15-30cm Schnee.
> Oben war nen cooler Singletrail durchs Unterholz. Als es dann Bergab ging wars herrlich.
> Die Leute gucken nur blöde, wenn man an denen in den Kurven vorbei geslidet kommt



sliden is immer gut : 
benni du musst auch ma wieder nan fahrrad haben langsam  

im deister geht ja mega ab richtig geil da


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Februar 2009)

Jo, aber Deister ist immer so ne Sache mit den Förstern, ich freu mich auf Wurmberg, hoffentlich baut nciht Oliver Fuhrmann.
Achja, die Wege im Deister sehen ja recht frei aus, hm gestern auf dem Külf war noch nciht mal ne Fußspur zu sehen.
@ Havester: Es besteht jeder Zeit ne Führung zu machen bei Nicolai, zwar nciht von mir, aber wenn du Interesse hast dann musst du Falco nur ne Mail schreiben, der sagt dir dann wann und wo.

Rahmen war gerade bei Ebay drin, aber waren leider Scherz Bieter am Werk.
steht also wieder bei MTB News drin.
Neuer rAhmen kommt spätesten im April


----------



## --->freak<--- (15. Februar 2009)

jau es warn gestern auch c.a. 10 leute da .. ! und heute fahren wa wieder hin .. 
aber aufm oberen teil vom grab trail ging nix ... 30cm schnee


----------



## enemy111 (15. Februar 2009)

was ?
ich will mit jungs !


----------



## m8ghty (16. Februar 2009)

So liebe Damen und Herren der Hobel ist endlich da und ob jetzt Schnee liegt oder nicht mir vollkommen egal auch ob es matschig ist oder glatt!Ich schwinge mich jetzt auf den Bock und mache eine ausgiebige Testfahrt um den Pudel auf Herz und Nieren zu testen und mich an den neuen Untersatz zu gewöhnen.JUHU endlich wieder 2 Räder unterm Arsch!Also alle in Alfeld und näherer Umgebung nehmt euch in Acht ein Verrückter ist unterwegs!GREETZ M8ghty P.S: Bilder vom Hobel demnächst


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Februar 2009)

@Björn: Ist dein Kind nun da? darf man Gratulieren?


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

@Björn: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

@Frorider Ben: Er kann noch nicht antworten, er putzt noch das Bike für die ersten Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Februar 2009)

na ich mein ja nicht sein bike, er sollte ja dieses WE Vater werden, darauf war meine frage bezogen.
Sollte dann lieber den Po von Kind reinigen als das Bike *g*


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> na ich mein ja nicht sein bike, er sollte ja dieses WE Vater werden, darauf war meine frage bezogen.
> Sollte dann lieber den Po von Kind reinigen als das Bike *g*



Man wird doch älter, sorry habe ich mit m8ghty verwechselt.

Also Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike geht somit an: m8ghty.
und Björn...? Vielleicht wirklich gerade Windeln wechseln..!?


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Februar 2009)

jo meinte ja M8gthy damit, Real Name Björn


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> jo meinte ja M8gthy damit, Real Name Björn



Vielen Dank für das Gespräch.
Ich fasse kurz zusammen:
1. m8ghty = Björn
2. Hat heute neues Bike bekommen.
3. Und wird oder wurde Vater (was noch zu klären ist)


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Februar 2009)

Jawoll da haben wir es auf den Punkt gebracht, danke waldhase


----------



## m8ghty (16. Februar 2009)

Nur ein paar Bilder von meinem Kona zu mehr habe ich keine Zeit!Schreibe in einer ruhigen Minute mal mehr,sorry!Greetz M8ghty(Björn)


----------



## Harvester (16. Februar 2009)

schick schick

fettes GRATZ zum Bike
wen interessiert da sowas Unwichtiges wie Nachwuchs


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. Februar 2009)

so jetz hab ich mein video auch maln bissel zusamm geschnippelt  


benni was macht dein bike eig ? schon wat neues ?


----------



## average.stalker (16. Februar 2009)

super schnee action.
wo isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (16. Februar 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> super schnee action.
> wo isn das?



is im deister ..


----------



## average.stalker (16. Februar 2009)

aaaaah okay.
grabtrail oder ähnliches...?


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

Frage an die Hildesheimer:
Gibt es in Hi einen Bikeladen mit einem Angebot an Bekleidung (Freeridebereich) der nicht nur 1 Hose im Laden hängen hat. Evtl. auch Hannover. 
Danke


----------



## average.stalker (17. Februar 2009)

hildesheim kannste da leider total vergessen.

du kommst aus salzgitter?
ich empfehle die Zweirad Company in Peine, die haben Norco, Ghost und Bionicon
und an Klamotten Mace (gehört zu Norco) und davon normalerweise auch einiges an (echt schicken) freeride klamotten (check: www.macegear.com)


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Februar 2009)

@Freak: Bin Momentan echt Stinkig, Gestern Mittag hat mir jemand nen Angebot gemacht für den Rahmen und sagte wenn ich einverstanden bin bezahlt er gleich morgen.
Ok endlich gefreut das der Rahmen weg ist, ihn die Daten geschickt.
Gestern Abend bekomme ich dann ne Mail: "Ne nehme doch nciht dein Rahmen, hab nen Morewood Izumi genommen"
So Welche typen könnte ich sonst wo hin treten. 

Naja mal gucken ob ihn noch jemand haben will


----------



## average.stalker (17. Februar 2009)

kenn ich auch vom gabel verkaufen...
nervt total


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Februar 2009)

jo, bei Ebay wäre der Rahmen nicht über 650 gegangen, dann hat halt nen Spaßbieter geboten und schubs war er bei 875 und nicht verkauft.


----------



## --->freak<--- (17. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Freak: Bin Momentan echt Stinkig, Gestern Mittag hat mir jemand nen Angebot gemacht für den Rahmen und sagte wenn ich einverstanden bin bezahlt er gleich morgen.
> Ok endlich gefreut das der Rahmen weg ist, ihn die Daten geschickt.
> Gestern Abend bekomme ich dann ne Mail: "Ne nehme doch nciht dein Rahmen, hab nen Morewood Izumi genommen"
> So Welche typen könnte ich sonst wo hin treten.
> ...




diese leute gehören innen sack gesteckt und dann drauf ...  kenne ich auch nur zu gut ...  benni kennst du so ein tiawaner oder was das id der bei nicolai arbeitet ? weil der hat mich im deister nen paar mal geknipst habe dem auch die e-mail adresse von mir gegeben .. aber habe immer noch keine bilder


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Februar 2009)

es gibt 2 der eine heißt Khai und reibt die Sattelstützen und ist an der Drehmaschine und dann gibt es noch einen, der ist aber nciht immer da, das ist der, der immer die Produktfotos macht und auch action Fotos

Achja, bekomme jetzt im Shop auch komplett Shimano, Selle Italia, VAR, Zefal, Michelin und so weiter


----------



## --->freak<--- (17. Februar 2009)

ja genau der mit den produkt fotos müsste das sein .. hat nen blauen morewood .. ! haste den hier bei freunden oder so ?


----------



## average.stalker (17. Februar 2009)

arbeitet Timo Ritter noch bei Nicolai??


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Februar 2009)

Hm Timo sagt mir so nix

Hab noch nen Paar Fotos bekommen vom Jedermann DH 2008
hoffentlich wird's bald wieder warm


----------



## --->freak<--- (17. Februar 2009)

wo hast du  die her ? :-O ich will auch


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Februar 2009)

Du warst im Solling nicht mit drauf, das hat mir auch Jan geschickt von dem du Fotos mit dem kaputten Schaltwerk hast


----------



## average.stalker (17. Februar 2009)

ist ein ehemaliger schulfreund von mir bzw wir sind zusammen aufgewachsen (ich komme ürspringlich aus Rott, Timo aus Lübbrechtsen), und ich meine der auch mal mal da gearbeitet.... kann aber lange her sein...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Februar 2009)

es gibt spuren von stollenreifen im schnee,
eisenarsch warst du auch auf einer genuss runde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (18. Februar 2009)

nö ,nur samsatg  gestern konntest du nur spuren von meinen laufschuhen finden  morgen geht es wieder los ,bei tiefster dunkelheit


----------



## obim (18. Februar 2009)

Gut, also Morgen und Übermorgen schau ich mir das (Külf, was sonst  ) auch mal an.
Sieht aus als gäbs da jetz ähnlich viel Schnee wie bei uns am Semmering.
Radltestfahrn wird also sicher lustig & nass, oder? 
(Leider hab ich kein wasserdichtes Radlgwand, und leider kann ich die Reise net verschieben)
Ah ja, Eisenarsch, was is des für a Kamera die du hast?


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Februar 2009)

Hi, viel Schnee liegt leider nicht mehr am Külf, sind grad um die 0 Grad, das bisschen was noch da ist dürfte sich noch etwas halten. Sonne ist jetzt auch da


----------



## waldhase (19. Februar 2009)

@eisenarsch, Günther-Kette-R, Jimi der Bayer

Hallo, Ihr 3 wollt doch in Willingen die 50er Runde fahren. Ich habe hier eine 50/800-Runde zur Vorbereitung. (Habe ich auch noch in besser Qualität).
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auf dieser Runde mit zu fahren, hatte nur gerade die Rüsselpest und muss erstmal wieder in Schwung kommen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> nö ,nur samsatg  gestern konntest du nur spuren von meinen laufschuhen finden  morgen geht es wieder los ,bei tiefster dunkelheit



das wird wahrscheinlich nicht nur dunkel

das wetter


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Februar 2009)

...können wir sehr gern in Angriff nehmen, meine Vorbereitung besteht momentan noch aus reiner Kohlehydrat-Zufuhr (Chips & Bier)!!!
Dieses WoEnd klemmt es bei mir, Samstag wollen wir in Lemgo Handball schauen und Sonntag versuchen wir das praktisch nach zu machen.
Matze, Du stehst noch gar nicht in der Liste... melde Dich an damit wir in ein Starterfeld kommen zwecks Aufteilung des Grillgutes


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Matze, Du stehst noch gar nicht in der Liste... melde Dich an damit wir in ein Starterfeld kommen zwecks Aufteilung des Grillgutes


Genau, als Preisgeld gibt es ein halbes Schwein glaub ich und für das Treppchen ist der eisenarsch zuständig! Ich fahr quasi nur mit ohne
LG, Günther

@waldhase: Training ist immer gut, melde mal schönes Wetter an

@all: Habt Ihr Lust auf ein Treffen zwecks Saisonplanung, Erfahrungsaustausch, Produktshow (Referent eisenarsch führt uns durch die Edelparts des MTBings) und Lactatwerte-Test (nach Weizenbier-Kur) z.B. in der Kupferschmiede (o.Ä.)?
Meldet Euch und der Referent macht einen Terminvorschlag
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @all: Habt Ihr Lust auf ein Treffen zwecks Saisonplanung, Erfahrungsaustausch, Produktshow (Referent eisenarsch führt uns durch die Edelparts des MTBings) und Lactatwerte-Test (nach Weizenbier-Kur) z.B. in der Kupferschmiede (o.Ä.)?
> Meldet Euch und der Referent macht einen Terminvorschlag
> LG, Günther



 bin flexibel, meine Termindaten liegen schon in Deinem Postfach!


----------



## waldhase (19. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @all: Habt Ihr Lust auf ein Treffen zwecks Saisonplanung, Erfahrungsaustausch, Produktshow (Referent eisenarsch führt uns durch die Edelparts des MTBings) und Lactatwerte-Test (nach Weizenbier-Kur) z.B. in der Kupferschmiede (o.Ä.)?
> Meldet Euch und der Referent macht einen Terminvorschlag
> LG, Günther



Gute Idee, schicke Dir ein paar Vorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (19. Februar 2009)

Also wer sich nicht mit dem TV-Programm anfreunden kann, kurz vor dem Winterkoller steht, Sehnsucht nach Wärme, Sonne, Farbenpracht und vor allem nach *Biken *hat, kann es mal hiermit versuchen..........


----------



## average.stalker (19. Februar 2009)

super sache mit den videos!


----------



## eisenarsch (19. Februar 2009)

oder er dreht ne runde bei dem wetter  Waldarbeiterin und ich haben den tosmar ,hildesheimer aussichtsturm und den osterberg besucht.jeder von uns ist 2 mal auf den hintern gekracht  im dunklen auf eis ,schön doof


----------



## --->freak<--- (19. Februar 2009)

habe vorhin den björn getroffen .. ! netter typ  !

so und jetz is meine demo ma wieder anders und so inetwa bleibt es auch  jetz ne schöne boxxer WC drinne


----------



## average.stalker (20. Februar 2009)

ist schon schick, so ein Demo.
ich hätt ja auch gern ein Demo 7, aber hab da eigentlich gar keine verwendung für


----------



## waldhase (20. Februar 2009)

* *Ich habe jetzt eine Umleitung für das Winterwetter eingerichtet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Februar 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> oder er dreht ne runde bei dem wetter  Waldarbeiterin und ich haben den tosmar ,hildesheimer aussichtsturm und den osterberg besucht.jeder von uns ist 2 mal auf den hintern gekracht  im dunklen auf eis ,schön doof




[ame="http://vimeo.com/3136883"]helius 4 on Vimeo[/ame]

man sollte üben


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Februar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> man sollte üben


Schade, kann leider nicht soooo üben, habe kein Helius
Aber, wann sehen wir von Dir so ein Video?
An Baumstümpfen sollte es nicht scheitern....kenne da paar Stellen...

LG, Günther

PS:Meeting ist in Arbeit


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Februar 2009)

...soooo üben, habe kein Helius
An Baumstümpfen sollte es nicht scheitern....kenne da paar Stellen...

LG, Günther


eisenarsch  ist doch der Mann mit der Säge, der sägt Dir bestimmt deinen persönlichen Baumstumpf. dann geht das auch mit Importware.


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Februar 2009)

Geht nicht, die Säge ist noch bei mir, ich warte auf nen Zeichen dass sie wieder zurück  will.

Echt Cooles Video, so nen guten BunnyHop will ich auch können.


----------



## Harvester (20. Februar 2009)

soviel zum Thema "da war nen Baum im Weg".....
man sieht, es gibt immer ein drüberhinweg......


----------



## m8ghty (20. Februar 2009)

Yo,war auf einer kurzen Rundreise um mal zu testen wie sich mein neuer Hobel so fährt und weil ich was besorgen musste!Wäre gerne länger mit dem Kona unterwegs aber andere Verpflichtungen sind wichtiger,auf jeden Fall weiss ich jetzt schon mal das ich vorn ein neues Lager brauche!Danke für den Tip @freak!Ach ja und da Kompliment von wegen nett gebe ich natürlich sehr gern zurück!Hoffe wir sehen uns öfter und machen mal was zusammen!GREETZ M8ghty Ach ja und mein 2er Sohn ist seit Sonntag morgen 9.00 Uhr auch auf der Welt,leider nicht ohne Komplikationen aber das wird schon!!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Februar 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> soviel zum Thema "da war nen Baum im Weg".....
> man sieht, es gibt immer ein drüberhinweg......



der kann doch nix.. wat will der denn?


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Februar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Yo,war auf einer kurzen Rundreise um mal zu testen wie sich mein neuer Hobel so fährt und weil ich was besorgen musste!Wäre gerne länger mit dem Kona unterwegs aber andere Verpflichtungen sind wichtiger,auf jeden Fall weiss ich jetzt schon mal das ich vorn ein neues Lager brauche!Danke für den Tip @freak!Ach ja und da Kompliment von wegen nett gebe ich natürlich sehr gern zurück!Hoffe wir sehen uns öfter und machen mal was zusammen!GREETZ M8ghty Ach ja und mein 2er Sohn ist seit Sonntag morgen 9.00 Uhr auch auf der Welt,leider nicht ohne Komplikationen aber das wird schon!!




ja das mit dem lager is doch kein ding aber ich habe nich gesagt das de nen neues brauchst sondern nur sdas du des mal nach ziehenmusst weil dein VR mega dolle wackelt .. 
jop sehen uns sicher öfter ... haste ja jetz am WE keine zeiot aber was soll ... sonntag fahre ich erst ma wieder ein deister .., warscheinlich noch halb besoffen  muss ich mittag gleich erst m 1-2 bier gegen den kater trinken 

greez benni


----------



## m8ghty (20. Februar 2009)

Joar stimmt aber wenn ich was mache dann gleich richtig und habe ja auch wen der mir das einbaut und ich sagte ja auch das das net das einzige ist was gemacht wird,kommen ja noch Sachen in nächster Zeit dazu Kettenführung anderer Dämpfer etc etc.Ja leider habe ich keine Zeit aber meine Kinder sind mir echt super wichtig aber ab und an werde ich mir schon die Zeit nehmen dann paßt das bestimmt,das Du mir ja net vom Bock fällst wenn Du halb besoffen fährst!Aber hey es soll Leute geben denen das sogar hilft besser zu fahren!Mir zum Beispiel hehe !!Nein ohne Quatsch ich lass die Finger vom Alkohol da komme ich nur auf dumme Gedanken!!Also dann viel Spaß und GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## --->freak<--- (21. Februar 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Joar stimmt aber wenn ich was mache dann gleich richtig und habe ja auch wen der mir das einbaut und ich sagte ja auch das das net das einzige ist was gemacht wird,kommen ja noch Sachen in nächster Zeit dazu Kettenführung anderer Dämpfer etc etc.Ja leider habe ich keine Zeit aber meine Kinder sind mir echt super wichtig aber ab und an werde ich mir schon die Zeit nehmen dann paßt das bestimmt,das Du mir ja net vom Bock fällst wenn Du halb besoffen fährst!Aber hey es soll Leute geben denen das sogar hilft besser zu fahren!Mir zum Beispiel hehe !!Nein ohne Quatsch ich lass die Finger vom Alkohol da komme ich nur auf dumme Gedanken!!Also dann viel Spaß und GREETZ M8ghty




runter fallen eher weniger  wenn dann falle ich um  oder date den boden  ne dat passt schon 

greez benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m8ghty (21. Februar 2009)

Hehe, ich würde es auch gerne mal wieder richtig krachen lassen und mir die Kante geben aber wie gesagt komme dann nur auf dumme Gedanken und das ist weder in meinem noch im Interesse meiner Mitmenschen.Ich verlass´ mich da auf Dich und hoffe das Dich der Boden nicht doch "datet"!Wünsche viel Spaß und richte mal unbekannterweise liebe Grüße an den Rest der "Bande" aus!Ach jua und vielleicht postest Du mal ein paar Bilder.GREETZ M8ghty und allen anderen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Februar 2009)

...steht denn nun der 28.02.???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...steht denn nun der 28.02.???



Jo, ich denke das kriegen wir hin...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jo, ich denke das kriegen wir hin...



... uiuiui


----------



## waldhase (21. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jo, ich denke das kriegen wir hin...



...habe was verpasst?


----------



## eisenarsch (21. Februar 2009)

ich bin dabei


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jo, ich denke das kriegen wir hin...



WO,Wann, ... ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Februar 2009)

Wäre 19h okay? 
Und es bleibt die Frage des wohin, gleich zum Iren oder vorab in einer ruhigen "Raucherlounge" Daten abgleichen und "Trainingspläne" erstellen??
Wer kommt´n noch mit? Waldhase? Pfädchenfinder?


----------



## waldhase (22. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wäre 19h okay?
> Und es bleibt die Frage des wohin, gleich zum Iren oder vorab in einer ruhigen "Raucherlounge" Daten abgleichen und "Trainingspläne" erstellen??
> Wer kommt´n noch mit? Waldhase? Pfädchenfinder?



19h ist OK, sag mir nur wohin es geht ("Raucherlounge" muss nicht sein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin,
würde zum Auftakt die "Alte-Herren-Clubecke" z.B. in der Kupferschmiede vorschlagen und  danach noch eine location  zum ......   Alternative? Vorschläge? Das wird ein Spaß  LG, Günther

Was ist mit den anderen Mitfahrern?


----------



## waldhase (22. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> würde zum Auftakt die "Alte-Herren-Clubecke" z.B. in der Kupferschmiede vorschlagen und  danach noch eine location  zum ......   Alternative? Vorschläge? Das wird ein Spaß  LG, Günther



OK, also zunächst 19h Kupferschmiede. 
(Erkennungszeichen rote Nelke? )


----------



## ReD_BeaR (22. Februar 2009)

hab neues vom wurmberg. bin heute skifahren gewesen und hab den typen im ski-verleih gefragt, wann der bikepark gebaut bzw eröffnet werden soll. er meinte NOCH DIESES JAHR!!!!! hoffe mal das stimmt. mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber der typ sah so aus als ob er ahnung hätte


----------



## average.stalker (22. Februar 2009)

angeblich sollen bis juni mindestens 2 strecken fertig sein


----------



## Molo (22. Februar 2009)

hört hört   das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten. Deister schön und gut nur muss auch mal was anderes her. Hildesheim und Umgebung bietet ja leider nichts attraktives im Bereich Freeride / Downhill...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> OK, also zunächst 19h Kupferschmiede.
> (Erkennungszeichen rote Nelke? )



...ne, Luftpumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (23. Februar 2009)

an die GARMIN- Fraktion:

ich will mir vielleicht auch ein Garmin holen.
karte und höhenmesser sind pflicht.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen? soll nicht zuuuuu teuer sein?

Garmin Legend HCx??
Garmin Vista HCX??

was ist besser, was macht sinn, was gibt es für alternativen?

danke euch...


----------



## waldhase (23. Februar 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> an die GARMIN- Fraktion:
> 
> ich will mir vielleicht auch ein Garmin holen.
> karte und höhenmesser sind pflicht.
> ...



Ich habe mich jetzt für das Vista HCX entschieden, hat baro.Höhenmesser und Kompass.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo average.stalker (& Co),

komm(t) doch einfach Samstag um19,00 Uhr in die Kuperschmiede: da sitzen die Garmin-Experten und stehe Rede&Antwort
LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (23. Februar 2009)

geile idee eigentlich.
ich versuch das mal hin zu bekommen!


----------



## enemy111 (23. Februar 2009)

dann sehen wir doch mal, ob die aus badze das einhalten werden.

wie kommt es denn überhaupt, dass dort überhaupt  etwas gebaut wird ?
ich dachte die "mountainbiker-stadt  bad salzdethfurt " .. ist gegen jede art von mountainbikern, die das leben von ameisen im wald gefährden


----------



## HITOMI (23. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo average.stalker (& Co),
> 
> komm(t) doch einfach Samstag um19,00 Uhr in die Kuperschmiede: da sitzen die Garmin-Experten und stehe Rede&Antwort
> LG, Günther



hihi 

schon im kalender vorgemerkt


----------



## ReD_BeaR (23. Februar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> dann sehen wir doch mal, ob die aus badze das einhalten werden.



hoffendlich... aber glauben tu ich immer weniger dran...



enemy111 schrieb:


> wie kommt es denn überhaupt, dass dort überhaupt  etwas gebaut wird ?
> ich dachte die "mountainbiker-stadt  bad salzdethfurt " .. ist gegen jede art von mountainbikern, die das leben von ameisen im wald gefährden



na ja die stadt hat da nichts gegen und will ja angeblich was machen. der grund, warum wir den einen trail aufgeben musste, war, dass sich die grundbesitzer beschwert haben.

nun haben wir aber eine neue stelle. ziemlich flach, aber man kann was drauß machen

aber mountainbikestadt kann sich bad salzdetfurth nun wirklich nur an 3 tagen im jahr nennen, alles andere ist eigentlich unverschämt. 

die typen von der stadt sollten das hier auch mal lesen. und die diskussion über den "park" davor


----------



## average.stalker (23. Februar 2009)

was habt ihr denn für einen neue "stelle" ? gibbet bilder?


----------



## ReD_BeaR (23. Februar 2009)

ne noch nicht. der trail wird aber wenns wärmer wird bebaut. jetzt ist da nur ein minihip. sonst nichts.


----------



## average.stalker (23. Februar 2009)

kommt zeit, kommt rail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (23. Februar 2009)

habt ihr gesehen? Inner Bucht gab es ein Helius CC Rahmen. Schwarz und in L. So wie er sein soll. Is für 441 Euronen weggegangen..... Und ich hab hier ne neue Küche zu kaufen *heul*


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo average.stalker (& Co),
> 
> komm(t) doch einfach Samstag um19,00 Uhr in die Kuperschmiede: da sitzen die Garmin-Experten und stehe Rede&Antwort
> LG, Günther



Termin ist in Arbeit


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Februar 2009)

wirklich Kupferschmiede oder doch etwas zentraler in Richtung Stadt? Wobei mir bisher noch keine Lokalität eingefallen ist...


----------



## HITOMI (24. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> wirklich Kupferschmiede oder doch etwas zentraler in Richtung Stadt? Wobei mir bisher noch keine Lokalität eingefallen ist...



Deseo?


----------



## waldhase (24. Februar 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Deseo?



Das wird ja noch richtig aufregend.
Sagt mir bis Samstag 19.36 Uhr bescheid wohin ich fahren soll - bis dann, ich freue mich (fahre jetzt auf die Kammloipe zum Langlauf).


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Februar 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Deseo?


Hatte ich auch gestern dem Jimi schon vorgeschlagen, liegt halt schön zentral und man kann in der Ecke so wunderschön versacken
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (25. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das wird ja noch richtig aufregend.
> Sagt mir bis Samstag 19.36 Uhr bescheid wohin ich fahren soll - bis dann, ich freue mich (fahre jetzt auf die Kammloipe zum Langlauf).


meine natürlich 18.36 uhr. schöne grüße aus dem schnee.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das wird ja noch richtig aufregend.
> Sagt mir bis Samstag 19.36 Uhr bescheid wohin ich fahren soll - bis dann, ich freue mich (fahre jetzt auf die Kammloipe zum Langlauf).



Welche Kammloipe?

Bin gestern diverse Kammtrails gefahren, läuft schon wieder ganz gut, besonders bei Sonne.


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr mal in News den Thread zu der Ausbildungsausschreibung bei Nicolai durchgelesen?
Alter da hat man das Gefühl man ist im Politikkurs, von 4 seiten Beiträgen sind vielleicht 5 Beiträge Sinnvoll der rest blödes gelaber.

falls bei uns hier jemand ist der noch ne Ausbildungsstelle sucht, auf jedenfall mal da bewerben, lohnt sich echt, Kollegen Top, Arbeit macht Spaß, Arbeitszeiten sind super *Praktikanten kommen erst um 9uhr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (25. Februar 2009)

so ist das mit dem gelaber im internet  nicht aufregen


----------



## Mudwild (25. Februar 2009)

Hey Ben,
habe den Thread auch gelesen. Unglaublich was manche Leute da so ablassen. Ich kann durchaus verstehen weshalb Kalle und Falco auf ein Praktikum vor Beginn der Ausbildung bestehen (siehe Qualität/Inhalt der Postings). Glückwunsch übrigens, daß es bei Dir mit dem Job geklappt hat.
Ich denke wir sehen uns bald, wenn im Harz die Parks aufmachen. Mal schauen was am Wurmberg geht


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Februar 2009)

Jo klar, Wurmberg müssen wir auf jedenfall hin.
Achja brauchst du eigentlich noch nen Helm?

@all: braucht jemand ncoh was von Reset Racing?
Griffe, Lenker, Naben, Felgen, Vorbauten, oder den DMC Speedmesser?
Muss da ne größere Bestellung machen, mache auch nen guten Preis


----------



## waldhase (25. Februar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Welche Kammloipe?
> 
> Bin gestern diverse Kammtrails gefahren, läuft schon wieder ganz gut, besonders bei Sonne.


sorry, dies war eine sportartübegreifende meldung. ich war in oberwieswiesenthal zum skilanglauf.


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> sorry, dies war eine sportartübegreifende meldung. ich war in oberwieswiesenthal zum skilanglauf.



Wie lange fährt man da so hin, bzw wie ist so der Spritverbrauch.
Will da Ende des Jahres auch mal hin, aber zum Biken


----------



## MasterAss (26. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir gestern die Five Ten Sam Hill 2 gekauft... Leute, sind das geile Schuhe! Scheiss auf SPD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Februar 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern die Five Ten Sam Hill 2 gekauft... Leute, sind das geile Schuhe! Scheiss auf SPD!


Bitte vorzeigen
Und zwar hier: Samstag, 28.02., 19 Uhr, Deseo, Sitzecke am Eingang Links, Erkennungszeichen: rote Nelke, Luftpumpe und GPS-gestütze Helm-Cam

@all: Also kommt recht zahlreich, bringt Eure Edelparts, Cams, Karten, Fotos usw. mit...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Februar 2009)

schön!


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Februar 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern die Five Ten Sam Hill 2 gekauft... Leute, sind das geile Schuhe! Scheiss auf SPD!



was können die denn besser als "normale" Schuhe ?


----------



## MasterAss (26. Februar 2009)

Die haben kein SPD, sondern sind für Flat-Pedale.
Vorteil 1: Mehr Sicherheit und Kontrolle über´s Bike.
Nachteil 1: Mehr Fahrtechnik von Nöten.

Der Schuh hat eine besondere Sohle mit einem WAHNSINNSGRIP. Das stehste auf Flat´s wie als wenn du eingeklickt wärst. Mit entsprechender Technik kannste das Bike aufgrund des geilen Grip´s im Stand einfach hochziehen wie mit SPD-Pedalen... Geil einfach nur geil!


----------



## --->freak<--- (26. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jo klar, Wurmberg müssen wir auf jedenfall hin.
> Achja brauchst du eigentlich noch nen Helm?
> 
> @all: braucht jemand ncoh was von Reset Racing?
> ...



ich schau gleich mal in dein shop in der hoffnung das was dabei is 
achja vergiss die rechnung nich ich brauch die mega dringend  die sind verkauft und kohlen hab ich auch schon !


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Februar 2009)

Im Shop sind die Sachen net drin, guk mal bei reverse-racing.de auf den ihre Seite.
Hatte de Tage 0 Zeit Sachen in den Shop zustellen, nimmt mehr zeit in anspruch als man denkt.
Morgen kommt erstmal nen neuer Montageständer Ulitimate Elite Pro, dann noch von Ultimate ne digitale Hängewaage und ne digitale Tischwaage.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Morgen kommt erstmal nen neuer Montageständer Ulitimate Elite Pro, dann noch von Ultimate ne digitale Hängewaage und ne digitale Tischwaage.


He, das hört sich gut an
Waage? Machst Du auch Kilo-Preise?
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Februar 2009)

lol klar, 5eur versand pro kilo *lol*
ne man weiß nie genau wieviel das bike wiegt und wenn man mal nen bissel Gewicht reduzieren will dann muss man auch wissen wo.
Naja kann ich Ende des Jahres als Werkstatt bedarf absetzen, also daher. 
Also wenn jemand Werkzeug Pumpen oder ähnliches braucht, habe ne riesen Auswahl, einfach ne mail schreiben.
Werkzeuge von VAR, cyclus, PRO und mehrere kleine Firmen.


----------



## --->freak<--- (26. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> lol klar, 5eur versand pro kilo *lol*
> ne man weiß nie genau wieviel das bike wiegt und wenn man mal nen bissel Gewicht reduzieren will dann muss man auch wissen wo.
> Naja kann ich Ende des Jahres als Werkstatt bedarf absetzen, also daher.
> Also wenn jemand Werkzeug Pumpen oder ähnliches braucht, habe ne riesen Auswahl, einfach ne mail schreiben.
> Werkzeuge von VAR, cyclus, PRO und mehrere kleine Firmen.



renchnung rechnung rechnung von bremse ich brauchen  kopier die mal bitte ! ich komme die sogar abholen 

haste die alten montage ständer noch ? ich brächte nämlich mal ein  aber neu kann ich mir die teile nich teisten  und man bekommt kein rückenschmerzen wenn man am bike schraubt 
achja ne dämpfer pumpe könnte ich gebrauchen weil ich ja jetz ne boxxer WC habe und ohne dämpfer pumpe is schlecht ;9

meld dich ma in icq bei mir pls


----------



## mad46 (26. Februar 2009)

hi leute,ich möchte nochmal das eigentliche thema anschneiden:hildesheimer wo seid ihr?
tja ich bin leider nach söhlde gezogen und muss mich mit den kreidebergen und deren kuhlen rumschlagen oder touren zum salzgittersee machen.ich bin ursprünglich aus HI und kenne auch jeden weg durchs gelände jeder art da ich früher auch moto-cross gefahren bin.
ich heisse michael und 2räder sind ja doch durch nix zu ersetzen,deshalb baue ich mir eine maschine nach der anderen um damit bei entsprechenden temperaturen durch die gegend zu gondeln.
so richtig sportlich kann ich nicht mehr,da ich mit 43 schon rentner aber nicht rostig bin.
trotzdem liegt eine kurze tour nach HI ab und an mal auf dem plan,um die alte heimat zu besuchen und ein paar freunde zu treffen.(hin+zurück ca. 80-90km)
neulich habe ich aus gesundheitlichen gründen meine KTM GS 300 verkauft und mir dafür nen dh-bike auf die beine gestellt,weil ein fully das einzigste war was mir in meinem fuhrpark gefehlt hatte.
dazu zb. zum dämpfer habe ich noch einige fragen-aber das erst später,wollte mich auch mal melden hier.
so ,bei mir scheint die sonne ,ich muss raus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (26. Februar 2009)

mad46 schrieb:


> so richtig sportlich kann ich nicht mehr,da ich mit 43 schon rentner aber nicht rostig bin.


*Na, 43 ist doch kein Alter!
Und mit 44 geht es eh wieder aufwärts.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 glaub mir, ich weiss es .

*


----------



## mad46 (26. Februar 2009)

gruß na SZ Lstedt,da hast du recht,trotzdem kanns jeden erwischen...kräbs
naja,ich freu mich über jeden tag egal in welchem alter oder jünger..
wo finde ich hier die smilys?


----------



## Marc1111 (26. Februar 2009)

Söhlde, Hallo, hier, hier


----------



## mad46 (26. Februar 2009)

ohhhh-sööööhlde,bin ich doch nich alleine hier,ich staune...
gruß ausser zollstrasse..


----------



## mad46 (26. Februar 2009)

eure kommentare sind der klopfer,für´n schwerbehinderten sind die bikes doch nich schlecht..keine witze jetzt.
will doch keine rennen fahren sondern mich anders bewegen als andere..


----------



## Marc1111 (26. Februar 2009)

coole Bikes, hab dich sogar schon ein paar mal mit dem Gespann und mit dem Schopper gesehen.


----------



## average.stalker (26. Februar 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Die haben kein SPD, sondern sind für Flat-Pedale.
> Vorteil 1: Mehr Sicherheit und Kontrolle über´s Bike.
> Nachteil 1: Mehr Fahrtechnik von Nöten.
> 
> Der Schuh hat eine besondere Sohle mit einem WAHNSINNSGRIP. Das stehste auf Flat´s wie als wenn du eingeklickt wärst. Mit entsprechender Technik kannste das Bike aufgrund des geilen Grip´s im Stand einfach hochziehen wie mit SPD-Pedalen... Geil einfach nur geil!



der masterass lebt auch noch 

bezüglich deiner signatur: hab mir vor kurzem auch die angels&airwaves cd gekauft.... sehr gut!


----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wie lange fährt man da so hin, bzw wie ist so der Spritverbrauch.
> Will da Ende des Jahres auch mal hin, aber zum Biken



   Super Bikerecke auch über die Grenze in der Czechei. Im Sommer soll da richtig was los sein, sagen die Eingeborenen.  Bei  1,70 m Schnee konnte leider die Strecke nicht direkt sehen. Fahrtzeit muss du ca. 4 Std. einplanen. Spritverbrauch, du solltest schon voll tanken und für den Rückweg günstig bei den Nachbarn tanken.


----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

mad46 schrieb:


> gruß na SZ Lstedt,da hast du recht,trotzdem kanns jeden erwischen...kräbs
> naja,ich freu mich über jeden tag egal in welchem alter oder jünger..
> wo finde ich hier die smilys?



Wenn Du eine Nachricht verfassen willst, klickst du den Button "Erweitern" an und du hast die entsprechenden Smileys oder klickst neben einen Beitrag, auf den du antworten willst auf "Zitieren" und du hast an der Seite Smileys. OK?
Viele Grüße in die Gemeindehauptstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad46 (26. Februar 2009)

wieder was dazu gelernt,gruß nach nettlingen,wo ich immer die erste pause in der bh.stelle auf dem weg nach HI mache..
Thx


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Super Bikerecke auch über die Grenze in der Czechei. Im Sommer soll da richtig was los sein, sagen die Eingeborenen.  Bei  1,70 m Schnee konnte leider die Strecke nicht direkt sehen. Fahrtzeit muss du ca. 4 Std. einplanen. Spritverbrauch, du solltest schon voll tanken und für den Rückweg günstig bei den Nachbarn tanken.



Jo Danke, in Bozi Dar wäre die eine DH Strecke.
In Oberwiesenthal selber ist dieses Jahr das erste mal der IXS cup.
Naja zum mitfahren ist dieses Jahr keine Zeit, aber mal für nen We würde sich die hinfahrt wohl lohnen.

@mad:
Wenn Probleme mit Dämpfer an deinem DH Bike sind, einfach melden. kann dir gerne helfen. sind aber leider nen paar Kilometer zwischen uns.

@freak: hab dir im ICQ geschrieben.
achja nen Montageständer bekommste aber schon gut unter 100eur, musst ja nciht so einen nehmen wie ich habe, normal gebe ich nciht so viel Geld dafür aus, aber wird ja auf Firmenkosten bezahlt.


----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jo Danke, in Bozi Dar wäre die eine DH Strecke.
> In Oberwiesenthal selber ist dieses Jahr das erste mal der IXS cup.
> Naja zum mitfahren ist dieses Jahr keine Zeit, aber mal für nen We würde sich die hinfahrt wohl lohnen.



Ja in Bozi Dar waren wir Essen tolles Essen und hübsche Bedienung, Landschaftlich auch schön.


----------



## MasterAss (26. Februar 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> der masterass lebt auch noch
> 
> bezüglich deiner signatur: hab mir vor kurzem auch die angels&airwaves cd gekauft.... sehr gut!



NA sicher leb ich noch 
Ist nur kein Bikewetter... 

Ja AVA ist schon echt der HAmmer, habe beide Alben und dieses Jahr soll angeblich ein neues kommen. Welches haste dir gekauft, I-Empire oder We don´t need to whisper?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Februar 2009)

Hey Master,
... kein Bikewetter??? ist doch herrlichst draussen!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Master,
> ... kein Bikewetter??? ist doch herrlichst draussen!



guten morgen, im Westen wirds heller!
http://www.it.uni-hildesheim.de/webcam/snapshot/fullsize.jpg

Bestes Winterbike Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Februar 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> guten morgen, im Westen wirds heller!
> http://www.it.uni-hildesheim.de/webcam/snapshot/fullsize.jpg
> 
> Bestes Winter HolzMach Wetter


Richtig Richtig, fahre jetzt in den Wald
LG, Günther


----------



## mad46 (27. Februar 2009)

@mad:
Wenn Probleme mit Dämpfer an deinem DH Bike sind, einfach melden. kann dir gerne helfen. sind aber leider nen paar Kilometer zwischen uns.

hey frorider,danke fürs angebot.
meine frage ist,nachdem ich mir das neue bike(was von vielen so belächelt wird???)zusammen gebaut habe und ich aus kostengründen erstmal einen  DNM dämpfer gekauft habe-bei dem sich die zugstufe überraschend gut einstellen lässt-möchte ich auch noch einen anderen probieren.
ich denke es kommt ein FOX DHX 5.0 oder ein MARZOCCHI rocco in frage.
ich lege wert auf ein feinfühliges ansprechen und genügend einstellmöglichkeiten weil ich gerne spiele..
die dinger sind ja nicht grade billig und ich würde gern vorher wissen,zu welchem mir doch eher geraten wird.
vieleicht kann mir der ein oder andere aus erfahrung etwas dazu sagen.
Thx


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Bestes Winter HolzMach Wetter ...
> Richtig Richtig, fahre jetzt in den Wald
> LG, Günther



mit Axt und Stihl im Rucksack, neue Pfädchen schlagen 

und morgen sitzen wir dann, statt im desö, vorm Kamin


----------



## average.stalker (27. Februar 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> NA sicher leb ich noch
> Ist nur kein Bikewetter...
> 
> Ja AVA ist schon echt der HAmmer, habe beide Alben und dieses Jahr soll angeblich ein neues kommen. Welches haste dir gekauft, I-Empire oder We don´t need to whisper?



hab die I-Empire.
bin eigentlich gar kein Ami-musik fan zur zeit, sondern höre nur britische musik (oder ami-bands die britisch klingen  ) 
aber die AVA hab ich zufällig in usa gehört und fands geil.

meine band des jahres (bis jetzt): the Gaslight Anthem - the '59 sound


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Februar 2009)

@mad: würde dir nen RS Vivid empfehlen, nciht so teuer, wartungsarm, leicht einzustellen, spricht gut an.
Könnte dir auch günstig nen X Fusion verkaufen, Vector DH.


----------



## mad46 (27. Februar 2009)

jupp,ist es generell richtig,das die stahlfederdämpfer leichter ansprechen als die air´s ?
und ist der vivid nicht teurer als der DHX 5.0 ?
mit dem x-fusion weiss ich nicht genau..was für einer ist es denn und hällst du nix von fox oder marzocchi?
gruß


----------



## MasterAss (27. Februar 2009)

Es ist absolut null Bikewetter, zumindest nicht für Fahrer der Bergabfraktion.
Schlamm, Schnee und Matsche sind kakke.


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Februar 2009)

mad46 schrieb:


> jupp,ist es generell richtig,das die stahlfederdämpfer leichter ansprechen als die air´s ?
> und ist der vivid nicht teurer als der DHX 5.0 ?
> mit dem x-fusion weiss ich nicht genau..was für einer ist es denn und hällst du nix von fox oder marzocchi?
> gruß



das mit dem ansprechen ist richtig, kommt aber immer auf das Fahrwerk drauf an, bei meinem Pudel war das ganze Fahrwerk straffer, der ION Rahmen von Nicolai ist nicht unbedingt AIR tauglich. Stahlfeder spricht immer besser an, außer du lässt deinen air richtig gut tunen.

DHX5.0 ist TOP, aber auch immer ne Fummelei den einzustellen, wenn man es einmal weiß gehts flott.
Vom Roco war ich persönlich nicht so begeistert, bei härteren Federn hat man das Problem das man die Federn sehr schlecht aus bzw. einbauen kann.

kannst dir den X-Fusion ja mal bei www.reset-racing.de angucken.

Achja der Vivid ist deutlich günstiger als der DHX. Man bekommt den Vivid um die 300-350


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Februar 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Es ist absolut null Bikewetter, zumindest nicht für Fahrer der Bergabfraktion.
> Schlamm, Schnee und Matsche sind kakke.



ist doch Ideal um beim Nack rodeln in Braunlage mitzumachen


----------



## mad46 (27. Februar 2009)

der X-FUSION sieht nicht schlecht aus,aber was hälst du ganz ehrlich von dem teil?
spricht der gut an und dämpft vieleicht sogar progressiv?
meine einbaulänge ist 222mm x ca 70mm hub.
würde er passen und was ist deine preisvorstellung bei "günstig"?
ich hab nen 4-lenker und kann die einbauposition 6x variieren.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (27. Februar 2009)

nackt !!!! die sind alle nackt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Kaminabend wird wohl nichts, das Holz bleibt naß


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Februar 2009)

der Klassiker könnte helfen:


----------



## --->freak<--- (27. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ist doch Ideal um beim Nack rodeln in Braunlage mitzumachen




 ne mal im ernst :d die idee hatte ich auch schon  is das nich dies WE ? wenn ja schade weil da bin ich in deister  mal wieder im schlamm spielen


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Februar 2009)

Ne ist am 7.3. Ich würds net machen, obwohl hmm man soll glaube 1000eur gewinnen können.

Hab vorhin mal mein neune Montageständer aufgestellt, man der sit größer als ich, das kam auf dne artikelfotos garnet rüber. dann gleich aml den alten Rahmen gewogen, irgendwo kommen da 500 Gramm her die wohl die BMA sein muss, ganz schön schwer das ding.




@mad: den X-Fusion bin ich noch net gefahren, soll aber nciht schlecht sein was man so hört. könnte dir 20 Prozent rabatt geben der DH2 kostet im VK 399 für dich dann 319,20.
Der DH1 kostet im VK 349 für dich dann 279,20.
der Vector HLR würde dann bei 479,20 statt VK 599 liegen
Die Preise gelten auch für alle hier im THread.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Februar 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Es ist absolut null Bikewetter, zumindest nicht für Fahrer der Bergabfraktion.
> Schlamm, Schnee und Matsche sind kakke.



Ich schreie es auch gerade in den Himmel hinaus... obwohl einige hartgesottene haben heute ihr Radl gesattelt


----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ich schreie es auch gerade in den Himmel hinaus... obwohl einige hartgesottene haben heute ihr Radl gesattelt



..........aber das war heut nix!  




​


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. Februar 2009)

bei dm wetter hätte ich auch kein bock auf CC  aber bei dem wetter nen downhill runter zu heizen macht soo ein spaß vorallem wenn man sich dann aufn boden legen kann unhne gesehen zu werden 

benni weiß du ob man da die boxxer shorts anbehalten darf ?


----------



## Mudwild (28. Februar 2009)

@Ben:
Wg. dem FF-Helm: Danke, daß Du nochmal nachgefragt hast. Habe mir inzwischen aber den Deviant von Spezialized zugelegt. Kam meinen Anforderungen am Nächsten. Ist aber wegen der Verarbeitung nicht unbedingt weiter zu empfehlen. Ich warte jetzt noch auf den Core Saver von 661. Ist bestellt, aber die Lieferung zieht sich

@MasterAss:
Das hört sich gut an mit den Schuhen von 5.10. Bin auch schon länger am überlegen.

@All:
Das WETTER wird BESSER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Februar 2009)

apropos Schuhe, habe hier noch nen komplett neues Paar von Shimano, SPD kompartiebel, von der größe eher für Frauen gedacht. müsste größe 42 sein.


----------



## ollibolli (28. Februar 2009)

sagt mal, hat einer von euch Hildesheimern ein paar brauchbare DH Schlappen mit so halbwegs brauchbarem Profil rumliegen, die er nicht mehr braucht. So etwa 2.3 bis 2.4 in der Breite? Soll ja auch nicht geschenkt sein...
Ich will so etwas mal testen, habe derzeit Nobby Nic in 2.3 drauf und wollte eventuell je nach Tourencharakter die Schlappen wechseln. 

Gruss von Olli


----------



## average.stalker (28. Februar 2009)

ich habe nen Satz Continental Diesel in 2.5 im Keller, sind aber Drahtreifen, als recht schwer (circa 1,2 kg).
das sind aber dafür auch nicht wirklich echte DH-Reifen, sondern rollen noch einigermaßen gut bergauf (abgesehen vom Gewicht).

bei interesse: einfach melden


----------



## mad46 (28. Februar 2009)

frorider ben,hast du schonmal über den preis für den x-fusion nachgedacht?
kannst mir dann ja ne PM schicken.
danke


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. Februar 2009)

hey benni wa da nich mal was mit TLD sachen ? also nich helm sondern shorts und longsleve jersy


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Februar 2009)

@mad: guck in dem Beitrag hier, hatte ich bereits weiter oben geschrieben
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5633907&postcount=3357

@freak: ne leider nciht mehr, bei Jähn Produkt mussteste mindestens 10 Helme abnehmen und mehr, das wäre weit büer 3000eur, naja das hat man als Nebengewerbler nciht mal so über.

@Olli: hab noch nen neuen Satz Schwalbe Big Betty in der draht Version. 40eur sind sie deine, wäre dann EK Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (1. März 2009)

Moin, war schön gestern Abend,
ich ziehe jetzt die Gummistiefel an und ab in den Wald.
Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (1. März 2009)

@ollibolli. also ich hätte da noch einen satz chunders (specialized dh-reifen) abzugeben. sind zwar schon gefahren, aber profil ist noch vorhanden. sind dementsprechend günstig. sind zwar nicht die besten im rollen, dafür total plattenresistent (ich hatte NIE einen^^) wenn du interesse hast einfach melden. 

mfg timon


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin, war schön gestern Abend,
> ich ziehe jetzt die Gummistiefel an und ab in den Wald.
> Schönen Sonntag.


Jo, das war ein schöner Abend mit vielen interessanten neuen Tourideen und Materialtipps
Und Gute Besserung an Co. & average.stalker.
Allen eine gute Woche
LG, Günther-K-R


----------



## ollibolli (1. März 2009)

@all danke allen für diverse Reifenangebote!

@Ben habe nochmal recherchiert. Jetzt will doch lieber denn Fat Albert in der 2.4 Faltversion...
kannste mir da auch ein Angebot machen? 

@ Red Bear für deine Chunder würde sich mein Sohn interessieren aber nur bei 2.2 sonst wirds eng bei ihm... was würdest du haben wollen?


----------



## ReD_BeaR (1. März 2009)

20 euro für den satz. allerdings sind sie 2.3 und sehen aus wie 2.4-2.5^^. wenn dein sohn sie dennoch haben will sag bescheid


----------



## ollibolli (1. März 2009)

Hi roter Bär,
die kriegt er in sein CC Fully nie im Leben rein... das wird nix.
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. März 2009)

könnte ich dir für 35eur das Stück anbieten, UVP ist 49,90eur
Also der Satz 70eur, Versand 5eur


----------



## average.stalker (1. März 2009)

@Günther: danke - scheiss magen-darm (im wahsten sinne des wortes)

ps: bald ist frühling


----------



## MasterAss (2. März 2009)

Also ich habe noch
Minion DH F 2.5" (sind aber in Schwalbenorm nur 2,35" breit)
Minion DH R 2.5"
jeder wiegt ca. 850gr.

Satz ist angefahren, geht fÃ¼r 30â¬ weg.

Ich habe noch ein paar SPD-Schuhe Ã¼brig:
Specialized Tahoe






Sind nur eine Saison gefahren und haben keine SchÃ¤den. SchuhgrÃ¶Ãe ist 9,5 US.
Gehen fÃ¼r 20â¬ weg.

AuÃerdem habe ich noch ein paar SPD-Pedale Shimano PD-M 647.




Sind gebraucht und gehen fÃ¼r 15â¬ weg.

Ach ja, falls wer PC begeistert ist:
Habe nen Mainboard mit CPU zu verkaufen. (Gigabyte M57SLI-S4 mit Athlon 64 X2 5200+ und Silent CPU-Cooler)

So, dass war alles aus MartinÂ´s Umzugsausmisterei


----------



## HITOMI (2. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jo, das war ein schöner Abend mit vielen interessanten neuen Tourideen und Materialtipps
> Und Gute Besserung an Co. & average.stalker.
> Allen eine gute Woche
> LG, Günther-K-R



danke! 
so langsam geht's zum glück wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (2. März 2009)

hey masterass:

für die Minion würde ich mich vll sogar interessieren.
ich fahre die in 2.35 und der hinterreifen ist eh voll runter.
wieviel profil hast du noch drauf?


----------



## MasterAss (2. März 2009)

Ich mach ma nen Foto heute...


----------



## average.stalker (2. März 2009)

super


----------



## waldhase (2. März 2009)

Da das ja jetzt ein Verkaufsthread ist, ich habe da noch ein Bike. Ein orig. Henschel, fast wie neu, gut gepflegt, für unter 4000 zu haben (nur für Selbstabholer). Hier wurde gegen Mehrpreis auf eine Federung verzichtet. Passende Klickpedale könnte ich noch drauf packen.


----------



## average.stalker (3. März 2009)

har har har!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


>


Sieht eher aus wie eine Gartendeco; frag lieber mal Deine Frau ob Du da was verändern darfst
LG, Günther

@jimiderbayer Der Kick hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...frag lieber mal Deine Frau ob Du da was verändern darfst
> LG, Günther



Das habe ich ja, daher kommt ja auch der Preis.


----------



## MasterAss (3. März 2009)

Henning, du hast ne E-Mail bekommen bzgl. der Fotos, aber auf deine Undersiege-EMail-Adresse...


----------



## average.stalker (3. März 2009)

jep - schon gesehen.
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. März 2009)

weiß jemand den Großhändler für Dainese?


----------



## MasterAss (4. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand Elbow Protektoren empfehlen? Für die Knie habe ich die 661. Sind die auch für die Ellbogen zu empfehlen? Bei den Knieen sind sie Top...


----------



## kroiterfee (4. März 2009)

race face fr.


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. März 2009)

könnte dir welche von Ufo anbieten?!


----------



## --->freak<--- (4. März 2009)

ich hatte heute minnimale schräglage !


----------



## eisenarsch (4. März 2009)

@ Jimi
jetzt habe ich mich auch für den marathon angemeldet.hoffentlich gibt mein rücken bald ruhe ,das ich das training wieder aufnehmen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. März 2009)

@freak: sieht gut aus, bei dir die Strecke oder Gerzerschlag?


----------



## average.stalker (4. März 2009)

hammer bild!

@masterass: ich hab ein paar von dainese.  die sitzen ganz gut. 
sind aber nicht die größten:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Protektoren/Elbow-Guards/Dainese-Elbow-Guard-2008::8119.html


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> @ Jimi
> jetzt habe ich mich auch für den marathon angemeldet.hoffentlich gibt mein rücken bald ruhe ,das ich das training wieder aufnehmen kann



Sauber, gegebenenfalls fahren wir als "Kaputtengeschwader" mit
Hauptsache es findet sich danach ein Grund um Fete zu machen
Wollte dieses WoEnd langsam mit Ausdauer beginnen...
Momentan tut mir das gesamte Gerippe vom Sport weh


----------



## --->freak<--- (4. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @freak: sieht gut aus, bei dir die Strecke oder Gerzerschlag?



ne wasser werk in A  muss noch ma wer mit ner spiegel reflex cam kommen das die quli gut is 

benni erinner jens pla mal an die rechnung i-wie hat der ja schon wieder kein i-net


----------



## m8ghty (4. März 2009)

Yo,nettes Pic war das an dem Tag wo wir uns getroffen haben?Habe versucht auch hin zu kommen aber ging nicht war erst gegen 11 zu Hause,voll einen auf den Sack von meiner Frau gekriegt weil sie sich Sorgen gemacht hat und meine Handy auch aus war!Hoffe wenn mein Bock aufgerüstet ist das wir mal ne Runde zusammen drehen können!Freu mich schon!GREETZ M8ghty


----------



## HITOMI (4. März 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Elbow Protektoren empfehlen? Für die Knie habe ich die 661. Sind die auch für die Ellbogen zu empfehlen? Bei den Knieen sind sie Top...



Ich hab die Race Ellenbogenprotektoren von 661. Mir sind sie leider ein klein wenig zu groß - sie rutschen, und fester können sie nicht gemacht werden. Liegt aber an meinen Armen und nicht an den Protektoren...  Ansonsten sind sie echt super! Wenn Du magst, kannst Du sie gerne mal probieren. Wenn sie passen, verkaufe ich sie Dir.


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. März 2009)

@freak: hätteste nen fax dann wäre die rechnung längst da, jens sollte die letzte Woche freitag eigentlich mitbringen. Internet soll wohl heute wieder bei denen funzen.

@björn: also bis jetzt kannste Samstag kommen, deine Sachen sind auch da.
Du musst noch mal deine Federlänge Messen *125mm oder 160mm*


----------



## m8ghty (5. März 2009)

Yo mache ich glaube aber net das ich Samstag kommen kann,mein Sohn ist ja seit gestern zu Hause und habe auch noch bei meinem Onkel einiges zu tun,versuche aber auf jeden Fall meinen Hintern zu Dir zu bewegen.Rechnung habe ich ausgedruckt,sag mal warum sind denn Schltzüge teurer als mein Licht?Sind die vergoldet oder was?Egal melde mich noch mal wegen Samstag ok?LG an alle


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. März 2009)

Das ist nen ganzes Set, mit Kevlar verstärkten Hüllen und Edelstahl Zügen, außerdem sind da 2 Züge dabei, mit Endkappen ect.
So meine Kefü und Steuersatz sind auch da, alter mein alter Steuersatz war doppelt so schwer wie der neue.
Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen dann kanns wieder losgehen, wohl ende März Anfang April

Achja du hast 6" Federweg und nicht 5"


----------



## MasterAss (7. März 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Ich hab die Race Ellenbogenprotektoren von 661. Mir sind sie leider ein klein wenig zu groß - sie rutschen, und fester können sie nicht gemacht werden. Liegt aber an meinen Armen und nicht an den Protektoren...  Ansonsten sind sie echt super! Wenn Du magst, kannst Du sie gerne mal probieren. Wenn sie passen, verkaufe ich sie Dir.



Au ja, das ist eine gute Idee. Sind die aus hartem Plastik oder weichem Polstermaterial? Letzteres würde ich bevorzugen...
Lass uns das mal machen wenn ich HEnning evtl. meinen Hinterreifen verkaufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (8. März 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Au ja, das ist eine gute Idee. Sind die aus hartem Plastik oder weichem Polstermaterial? Letzteres würde ich bevorzugen...
> Lass uns das mal machen wenn ich HEnning evtl. meinen Hinterreifen verkaufe



Ja, lass uns das mal so machen 
Die sind aus Plastik:


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. März 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> ich hatte heute minnimale schräglage !



Sehr schön! sonst bevölkert nur noch ein Reha Radler den Wald, der Rest scheint zu stricken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hat Rücken (gute Besserung) , ist vom Sport gestresst  oder dokumentiert    das 1.HIW-Biker Treffen ausserhalb des selbigen

WE 11° warmer Modder, Swampthing und Brillen-Putztuch: 12.00 am AT


----------



## average.stalker (9. März 2009)

hört mir auf.. bei dem mistwetter macht das keinen spaß...
gestern warn wir laufen.
morgen badminton....
immerhin bewegung....


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. März 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> hört mir auf.. bei dem mistwetter macht das keinen spaß...
> gestern warn wir laufen.
> morgen badminton....
> immerhin bewegung....




ach wat es gibt kein falsches wetter ( für mich )  biken biken biken immer biken  naja ok wenn dann alles so mega dolle aufgeweicht is is auch schon nimmer so lustig (  mit aufgeweicht meine ich wenn das VR fast in nem kicker stecken bleibt so wie gestern )


----------



## MasterAss (9. März 2009)

Nee, so wie heute macht das keinen Spaß. Das hab ich nicht mehr nötig


----------



## m8ghty (9. März 2009)

Ich hätte es auch bleiben lassen sollen aber ich musste s ja auf Teufel komm raus probieren!Habe mir durch nen Slide und anschliesendem Rendevouz mit einem "kleinen" Stein meine rechte Pedal versaut.Knackt voll übel denke die ist hin!Naja war zu erwarten bei meinem Fahrstil!Bin nur froh das net mehr passiert ist,naja ich habe auch etwas gelitten aber ist net weiter schlimm,kleine Abschürfungen und einen Dachschaden mehr! Greetz an alle M8ghty


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. März 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Ich hätte es auch bleiben lassen sollen aber ich musste s ja auf Teufel komm raus probieren!Habe mir durch nen Slide und anschliesendem Rendevouz mit einem "kleinen" Stein meine rechte Pedal versaut.Knackt voll übel denke die ist hin!Naja war zu erwarten bei meinem Fahrstil!Bin nur froh das net mehr passiert ist,naja ich habe auch etwas gelitten aber ist net weiter schlimm,kleine Abschürfungen und einen Dachschaden mehr! Greetz an alle M8ghty




wo warsdte den unterwegs ? im schlag ?  wenn ja da hatten sogar ich und jens gestern leichte probleme


----------



## m8ghty (9. März 2009)

Jups war da aber nur ungefähr ne Stunde, wollte mal die Sprünge probieren aber mit kaputter Pedale ist mir das zu gefährlich.Ausserdem hat mich der Regen zwischendurch immer genervt obwohl ich Regensachen anhatte ist zum kotzen diese Rutscherei. ES SOLL ENDLICH FRÜHLING WERDEN!
Und wenn Du und Jens da schon Probleme hast,dann kannst Du Dir ja vorstellen wie mir der Arsch abgegangen ist.


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. März 2009)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Jups war da aber nur ungefähr ne Stunde, wollte mal die Sprünge probieren aber mit kaputter Pedale ist mir das zu gefährlich.Ausserdem hat mich der Regen zwischendurch immer genervt obwohl ich Regensachen anhatte ist zum kotzen diese Rutscherei. ES SOLL ENDLICH FRÜHLING WERDEN!
> Und wenn Du und Jens da schon Probleme hast,dann kannst Du Dir ja vorstellen wie mir der Arsch abgegangen ist.




naja oben ginings .. da konnte man nur nich richtig stylelen weil immer fahr rinnen in den kickern warn eig nur beim 5m double da hätten wir und mehrere male fast aufe schnauze gelgt ... ich habe da immer unabsichtlich whips rübergmacht weils mir beim absprung immer das HR versezt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> WE 11° warmer Modder, Swampthing und Brillen-Putztuch: 12.00 am AT



...na das sind ja Arbeitszeiten!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. März 2009)

WE = Sa So 
hab ich was verpasst? Hast du jetzt einen Profivertrag beim THW Kiel?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> WE = Sa So
> hab ich was verpasst? Hast du jetzt einen Profivertrag beim THW Kiel?


LOL, ne, dat is nix für unseren elder sportsman
Jimi macht in Holz, Du in St 32 und ich in "Auto Put"
Wenn das nicht ehrbar ist 
PS: Wenn Du noch Kalorien über hast: ich brauch noch ein Rückepferd: da liegen noch etliche Festmeter am Tosmar...
LG & esst immer Eure Teller leer...
Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. März 2009)

@björn: Dachte du bist Krank im Bett?
komm mal lieber hier vorbei, deine Sachen warten.


----------



## m8ghty (10. März 2009)

Wer hat das gesagt?Dachte hätte mir ne Magen Darm Grippe eingefangen aber habe wohl nur was falsches gegessen,keine Ahnung was das war?Kann net rüber kommen rechtes Pedal im Arsch nach kleinem Rendevouz mit nem Stein.Freak wollte mir welche geben,muss mich erst mit Ihm in Alfeld treffen wenn er wieder hier ist,die Dinger montieren und dann komme ich rüber ok?


----------



## anne waffel (11. März 2009)

Hallo in die Hildesheimrunde.

Ich bin bis Ostern in Hildesheim auf "Heimaturlaub", leider ohne Bike . Hat jemand eine Idee, wo/von wem ich ein Hardtail leihen könnte, um ein wenig durch die umliegenden Wälder zu streifen? Ich würde mich auch gerne der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen. Lieben Dank.

Anne...Radlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> WE = Sa So
> hab ich was verpasst? Hast du jetzt einen Profivertrag beim THW Kiel?



 neee, sorry war geistige Schwäche!... habe nicht auf das Datum geachtet


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. März 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Hallo in die Hildesheimrunde.
> 
> Ich bin bis Ostern in Hildesheim auf "Heimaturlaub", leider ohne Bike . Hat jemand eine Idee, wo/von wem ich ein Hardtail leihen könnte, um ein wenig durch die umliegenden Wälder zu streifen? Ich würde mich auch gerne der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen. Lieben Dank.
> 
> Anne...Radlos


Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen
...ein Hardtail zum Leihen habe ich leider nicht, aber ein Standard-Fully für eine gemeinsame Tour durch den Hildesheimer Wald könnte ich Dir anbieten! Evt. hat auch ein(e) Mitfahrer(in) ein passendes Hardtail...
Und drück mal die Daumen dass das Wetter besser wird...
LG, Günther


----------



## anne waffel (11. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen
> ...ein Hardtail zum Leihen habe ich leider nicht, aber ein Standard-Fully für eine gemeinsame Tour durch den Hildesheimer Wald könnte ich Dir anbieten! Evt. hat auch ein(e) Mitfahrer(in) ein passendes Hardtail...
> Und drück mal die Daumen dass das Wetter besser wird...
> LG, Günther



Danke für´s welcome und für das Angebot. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja eine Tour hin...und ich ein Leihbike dafür. Toll!
Sonst noch jemand mit zu vielen Rädern im Keller ?

Anne...dankt


----------



## Freerider.Je. (11. März 2009)

Bilder vom Sonntag

Der Freak




Und der Ich 




Leider war der Fotoman nicht so gut, aber ich danke ihn trozdem dafür


----------



## --->freak<--- (11. März 2009)

hm , ja wa schlammig


----------



## 2o83 (12. März 2009)

Wo ist`n das?


----------



## niel (12. März 2009)

hallo an alle DH brgeisterten hildesheim und umgebung..
das es in batze vorran geht ist echt toll, aber wie sieht es denn mit diekholzen aus? wer kann mir sagen warum die DHstrecke micht mehr fit ist? und wie würde es aussehen die wieder fit zu machen? oder hat der landkreis ein verboht für die srtecke ausgesprochen?? also textet mal was ihr darüber wisst.... gruß NIELS


----------



## ReD_BeaR (12. März 2009)

woher weißt du das es in badze vorran geht?  und in diekholzen ist deswegen keiner weils wetter schlecht war und ist. denk ich mal^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. März 2009)

niel schrieb:


> hallo an alle DH brgeisterten hildesheim und umgebung..
> das es in batze vorran geht ist echt toll, aber wie sieht es denn mit diekholzen aus? wer kann mir sagen warum die DHstrecke micht mehr fit ist? und wie würde es aussehen die wieder fit zu machen? oder hat der landkreis ein verboht für die srtecke ausgesprochen?? also textet mal was ihr darüber wisst.... gruß NIELS



Die Strecke in DIekholzen gibs so seit 2004 nicht mehr so, seit dem ich den Wirbel da gebrochen hatte.

Letztes Jahr im Herbst haben wir dort wieder angefangen zu bauen, da die Schneise kurz vorher gerodet wurde.
Seit dem Winter wurde da nix mehr gemacht.
Kann aber bald gerne wieder los gehen.


----------



## --->freak<--- (12. März 2009)

benni dein sunline lenker welche breite hat der ? 711 oder 737 mm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (12. März 2009)

niel schrieb:


> hallo an alle DH brgeisterten hildesheim und umgebung..
> das es in batze vorran geht ist echt toll, aber wie sieht es denn mit diekholzen aus? wer kann mir sagen warum die DHstrecke micht mehr fit ist? und wie würde es aussehen die wieder fit zu machen? oder hat der landkreis ein verboht für die srtecke ausgesprochen?? also textet mal was ihr darüber wisst.... gruß NIELS





wie was geht in badze vorran steht da schon was ? wär nett wenn du mir mal sagen könntest wo das ist --> genauereorts angaben , vllt habe ich mal zeit vorbei zu schauen !

greez benni


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ... Rückepferd: da liegen noch etliche Festmeter am Tosmar...
> Günther



die Sonne ist zu sehen, man sollte durch den Tosmar holzen wie schaut's?


----------



## MasterAss (13. März 2009)

Wer noch nen guten & günstigen Fullface sucht, sollte sich mal dieses Angebot ansehen:

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=13c423eb944468e13fa5612ed29342eb

Ich habe grade bestellt 
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, hoffentlich kommt das Paket morgen!

ACH JA: Am Wochenende startet die Saison. Juhu!
Und noch was: Wohne ja jetzt in Diekholzen, habe also kurze Wege für´n Streckenbau.


----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

Mit 12° C steht uns ja eine wahre Hitzewelle bevor, werde schon mal das kurze Schwarze rausholen. Viel Spaß und immer ne Handbreit Schlamm unter den Reifen - oder so.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. März 2009)




----------



## Frorider Ben (13. März 2009)

Meine Saison startet erst Anfang Mai, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 14.05. mist das Schweißfenster ist gerade zu, bekomme dafür ne neue Geänderte Geo und 140er Steuerrohr.

Bauen wäre gut, nur im mom kann jeder Zeit meine Tochter auf die Welt kommen.

@Freak: hoschi ist wieder da, hab heute sein RR Rahmen gestrahlt, kam heute mit Joris Bogoni an.


----------



## enemy111 (13. März 2009)

diekholzen.. jaja  da müssten wir echt mal wieder hin! 
wie siehts denn aus ? hab ab dem 26. glaube ich 2 , 1/2 wochen ferien. ach is das gut ein schüler noch zu sein. also ich werde auf jeden fall dann vorbei gucken, und zwar nicht grade wenig. vielleicht will ja noch irgendwer mitbauen ? bei passendem wetter. sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus grade. 11 °, und ne verdammt geile sonne.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (13. März 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> wie was geht in badze vorran steht da schon was ? wär nett wenn du mir mal sagen könntest wo das ist --> genauereorts angaben , vllt habe ich mal zeit vorbei zu schauen !
> 
> greez benni



in badze steht offiziell nix und der park ist auch noch nicht angefangen worden. geb hier aber bescheid wenns was neues gibt

mfg red bear


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. März 2009)

drausssen gab es Sonne + Pädken + 3h Spass 

@Günther, Jimi, eisenarsch: Rücken o.K.?
Morgen Mittag sollte es noch trocken sein, falls die Beine wieder können: ab Bosch AT Forsthaus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (14. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Meine Saison startet erst Anfang Mai, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 14.05. mist das Schweißfenster ist gerade zu, bekomme dafür ne neue Geänderte Geo und 140er Steuerrohr.
> 
> Bauen wäre gut, nur im mom kann jeder Zeit meine Tochter auf die Welt kommen.
> 
> @Freak: hoschi ist wieder da, hab heute sein RR Rahmen gestrahlt, kam heute mit Joris Bogoni an.




heute war schneidi ( frank schneider ) mit noch 2 anderen nicolai tem ridern im schlag .. 3 WC rider da gewesehn ,  alter gingen die ab ! unglaublich ! ich hatte schneidi erst ganich erkant weil die blau weiße ion´s hatten alle die selben bikes  und alle die selben klamotten bis auf helme .. achja hoschi war auch da hat fotos gemacht  wenn de wieder bei nicolai biste kannste ja mal fragen ob er mich auch geknipst hat  

greez benni


----------



## eisenarsch (14. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> drausssen gab es Sonne + Pädken + 3h Spass
> 
> @Günther, Jimi, eisenarsch: Rücken o.K.?
> Morgen Mittag sollte es noch trocken sein, falls die Beine wieder können: ab Bosch AT Forsthaus ?



die massage meiner tiefen gesäßmuskulatur zeigt langsam wirkung  heute werde ich mal schwimmen gehen.morgen evtl ein kleine runde auf dem bock


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> die massage meiner tiefen gesäßmuskulatur zeigt langsam wirkung  heute werde ich mal schwimmen gehen.morgen evtl ein kleine runde auf dem bock



alles wird gut. 

nur heute kleine Runde ca. 11.30 ab und 12.oo an der Kupferschmiede


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @Günther, Jimi, eisenarsch: Rücken o.K.?
> Morgen Mittag sollte es noch trocken sein, falls die Beine wieder können: ab Bosch AT Forsthaus ?


Sorry, no way Kämpfe mit tech. Bike-Problemen und der Zeit! Dieses Wochenende sind andere Sozialkontakte angesagt, evt. schaffe ich So. ne Test- und Prüfrunde damit ich nächste Woche so langsam in Gang komme....
PS: Feile noch am nächsten Bike-Profil, z. Z. ganz oben auf der Will-Haben-Liste:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LG, Günther....träumt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> die massage meiner tiefen gesäßmuskulatur zeigt langsam wirkung  heute werde ich mal schwimmen gehen.morgen evtl ein kleine runde auf dem bock


Viel Spaß beim Seniorenschwimmen z.B. in Bad Salzdetfurth Falls Du da Jimi-den-Ur&AltBayern triffst, bestell liebe Grüße, der macht da den baywatcher die Sportskanone...
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. März 2009)

... ne, heute kein Baywatcher werde so gegen 12h eine Bodenprobe nehmen, analysieren und je nach Ergebnis das Radl oder die Laufschuhe hervor holen... Habe den Hobel letzte Woche erst sauber gemacht, war eine Sauschweinearbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (14. März 2009)

Die Sonne lacht, also raus in die Wälder. Werde eine Testrunde mit dem neuen Garmin auf der Hausrunde drehen, hoffentlich verfahre ich mich nicht...!
Viel Spaß und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Die Sonne lacht, also raus in die Wälder. Werde eine Testrunde mit dem neuen Garmin auf der Hausrunde drehen, hoffentlich verfahre ich mich nicht...!
> Viel Spaß und schönes Wochenende.



welchen hast Du Dir denn zu gelegt?
...berichte mal ob und wie Dir das Gimmick Nutzen bringt (wirklich als Navigationshilfe oder nur zur Dokumentation Deiner Touren bzw. Ergebnisse)


----------



## waldhase (14. März 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> welchen hast Du Dir denn zu gelegt?
> ...berichte mal ob und wie Dir das Gimmick Nutzen bringt (wirklich als Navigationshilfe oder nur zur Dokumentation Deiner Touren bzw. Ergebnisse)



Zur Dokumentation meiner Touren habe ich seit Jahren MagicMaps. Das GPS will ich schon für neue Touren nutzen, also vorher am PC planen und dann abfahren. Bin mir noch sicher welche Toposoftware ich nutzen werde, es gibt anscheinend viele Karten und Tracks im Internet und die neue Topo Deutschland kommt erst im April, also wer Hinweise geben kann, die auch ein Anfänger versteht, nur zu! Schon mal Danke.


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. März 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> heute war schneidi ( frank schneider ) mit noch 2 anderen nicolai tem ridern im schlag .. 3 WC rider da gewesehn ,  alter gingen die ab ! unglaublich ! ich hatte schneidi erst ganich erkant weil die blau weiße ion´s hatten alle die selben bikes  und alle die selben klamotten bis auf helme .. achja hoschi war auch da hat fotos gemacht  wenn de wieder bei nicolai biste kannste ja mal fragen ob er mich auch geknipst hat
> 
> greez benni



Ich weiß, der eine war Erik Irmisch und der andere Joris Bogoni, also Hoshi lief heute morgen wieder bei Nicolai rum, hat Fotosachen geholt.

Wer war denn noch da?


----------



## tife (14. März 2009)

meine Ohren klingeln; Diekholzen aufbauen?...wie früher? da bin ich dabei! sagt mir wann und wo und ich helfe


----------



## average.stalker (14. März 2009)

@Tife:
fährst du zufällig ein grünes Stinky mit weisser MZ 66 und hast nen RedBull Halbschalen-Helm?

wenn ja, bist du mir vorhin an der Jowiese entgegen gekommen (ich joggend in schwarz)...


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. März 2009)

@tife: Dich gibs ja auch noch. gibs eigentlich noch FRC hiltown?
Also wäre dabei mit Aufbauen, nur nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen.


----------



## --->freak<--- (14. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Ich weiß, der eine war Erik Irmisch und der andere Joris Bogoni, also Hoshi lief heute morgen wieder bei Nicolai rum, hat Fotosachen geholt.
> 
> Wer war denn noch da?




ne heute war keiner da  aber dafür hatten wa zeit schööne bildschen zu machen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. März 2009)

Hey Günther, einfach kaufen ist ein schönes Rad... und dazu noch "Made in Germany"... nicht nachdenken, einfach kaufen


----------



## waldhase (15. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mit 12° C steht uns ja eine wahre Hitzewelle bevor, werde schon mal das kurze Schwarze rausholen. Viel Spaß und immer ne Handbreit Schlamm unter den Reifen - oder so.



Die Wettervorhersage war wohl ein verfrühter Aprilscherz.
Schade.....bei uns scheint die Sonne in Strömen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niel (15. März 2009)

Downhill und Freeride Connection Hildeshem checkt heute mal diekholzen ab, meld mich heute abend nochmal mit start termin für die restaurierung der DH schneise.. Good fight Good ride


----------



## Niklas8000 (15. März 2009)

Hallo!
Binn neu hier.
Wo is denn ne DH strecke in diekholzen????


----------



## Mike_08 (15. März 2009)

Hallo ich bin nicht ganz neu hier.  (ich hab schon mal einen eintrag geschrieben)
Ich oute mich jetzt mal, ich bin 15 und wohn in eime (@ florider ben: leider fahre ich noch kein auto.. )

Wäre ganz nett, wenn ihr mir noch mal schreiben würdet wer alles freeride fährt.
Lg Michael


----------



## enemy111 (15. März 2009)

also jetzt mal zur auflösung.. 
(ich bin noch 14 ^^ ..naja egal )
die dh strecke bei diekholzen ist bei den hochspannungsleitungen.
wenn man am supermarkt in diekholzen ist ( ich glaube NP  ) ..muss man gradeaus ! richtung sibesse fahren. sobald man an dem ortsende schild von diekholzen ist, geht es auf einem waldweg- straße in den wald. ..( dumm formuliert ) .
nach einiger zeit kommt man an den sportplätzen vorbei, und nach den sportplätzen ist man nach ung. 300 metern bei den hochspannungsleitungen, wenn man nach links guckt, sieht man eine riesige schneise. da ist es, aber dort wirst du nichts großartiges finden, ausser ein kicker, n table, und noch was. muss halt alles aufgebaut werden.

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Mike_08 (15. März 2009)

Ey das is doch mal geil  Endlich mal wer der nicht 10 jahre älter is 
Wollt ihr da nur ne DH strecke machen oder sind da auch nen paar gute single trails?


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. März 2009)

Singletrails gis da viele, musst halt viel Schieben oder wenn de gut bist hoch fahren.
Manno will auch wieder fahren, noch 8wochen warten


----------



## Mike_08 (15. März 2009)

Super das trainiert gut...jetzt stellt sich nur noch die frage, ob ihr dort nur DH fahrt oder ob auch wer Freeride fährt oder lust hat freeride zu fahren...


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. März 2009)

Die Strecke wird sowieso mehr Freeride lastig, denk ich mal so, da für nen gescheiten DH die Strecke und der Höhenunterschied zu kurz ist


----------



## Mike_08 (15. März 2009)

klasse, dann kann ich ja auch mal vorbeikommen wenn ihr mal da seid, oder? nur unter der woche hab ich leider keine zeit.
Greetz Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (15. März 2009)

hüpf hüpf




benni haste eig nen auto schon wieder?


----------



## average.stalker (16. März 2009)

grabweg?
das war doch aber bestimmt nicht gestern, oder?

wir haben gesern nur ne runde gedreht, und sind eigentlich überall im schlamm versackt. 
war megaanstrengend.

hoffentlich wirds bald trocken!


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. März 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> grabweg?
> das war doch aber bestimmt nicht gestern, oder?
> 
> wir haben gesern nur ne runde gedreht, und sind eigentlich überall im schlamm versackt.
> ...



doch das war gestern


----------



## average.stalker (16. März 2009)

hammer
wars da nicht so matschig?


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. März 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> hammer
> wars da nicht so matschig?



es ging ich hatte auch die matsch reifen drauf , von daher hats schon gepasst


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. März 2009)

@benni: Nen Auto hab ich im mom von meinem Dad, aber keine Anhängerkupplung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (16. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @benni: Nen Auto hab ich im mom von meinem Dad, aber keine Anhängerkupplung.




aso ... benni was sagste zu dem gap  siehe bild unten


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. März 2009)

kenn ich ist Grabweg im Deister, das gab ist geil nur der darauffolgende Stepup wäre garnet mein ding, zu steil, es sei denn er ist geändert worden.

So nen gab bräuchten wir hier auch mal. Man will endlich wieder nen Bike haben, hab eben erfahren das es meine felgen auf unbestimmte Zeit nciht in weiß gibt, hm bekomme jetzt schwarze, was solls.


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. März 2009)

hehe ja wär zu schön son fettes gap  ... ja wenn de ma wieder fahren könntest wär nett  ... ach der step up da kannste im sitzen hoch fahren  ne es geht man kommt looocker da hoch auch wenns fahr werk weich is ...


----------



## enemy111 (17. März 2009)

@ michael : ist wirklich eher fr. 
aber das problem ist halt, dass dort noch nichts eigentlich steht, obwohl da verdaaaaammt viel platz ist. die ferien kommen bald( endlich )  .. dann wird gebaut !

weiß einer zufällig, wie man eifügt, wenn man hier im ibc in irgend ein thema schreibt ?


----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> weiß einer zufällig, wie man eifügt, wenn man hier im ibc in irgend ein thema schreibt ?



Was eifügt??? 

Bild???


----------



## enemy111 (17. März 2009)

sorry.  hab da wohl grade ein bisschen geschlampt. 
ja ich meinte * bild einfügen :::


----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> sorry.  hab da wohl grade ein bisschen geschlampt.
> ja ich meinte * bild einfügen :::



Gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Guckst du hier........

Hoffe es ist verständlich .

VG
Marcus


----------



## Mike_08 (17. März 2009)

@ enemy111
hab ich kein problem mit, ich fass auch mit an, wenn ich dafür mal nicht alleine fahren muss


----------



## enemy111 (17. März 2009)

aber du wohnst in eime ne? =O wie willst du nach diekholzen kommen ? papa oder was? 
oder färhst du selber den ganzen weg ?  obwohl du hast ein ht.. naja egal.
glaub mir, wenn die strecke steht, wirst du ganz bestimmt nicht alleine fahren.


----------



## MasterAss (18. März 2009)

Also momentan sieht es bescheiden aus in Diekholzen.

Der Anfangsdrop ist zerstört, dank fleißiger Waldarbeiter. Ansonsten ist es recht matschig und irgendwer hat da so einen Drop in die Mitte gebaut der echt gemeingefährlich aussieht...

Aber ansonsten steht noch alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (18. März 2009)

In den Deister hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock. Average? 

Aber Grabweg ist dann doch ein bisl zu heftig für mein Bike und mich...


----------



## Mike_08 (18. März 2009)

Jep ich bin ein Eimer xD und wenn ich kommen würde, dann am Wochenende und ja ich würde mit dem Rad kommen. ich fahr auch mit dem Rad nach Alfeld und soviel weiter wird das nicht sein, denke ich. In ner Stunde bin ich da


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. März 2009)

Wenn de nach Alfeld fährst dann fahr mal beim Gerzerschlag vorbei, direkt bei Honda Richi in Gerzen links in den Wald rein, dann siehste schon die Strecke.


----------



## average.stalker (18. März 2009)

wir haben auf jeden fall auch mal bock auf deister.

können uns ja aufm farnweg warmfahren.
für große drops und gaps wie auf dem grabweg bin ich ja auch nicht so zu haben
kann man bestimmt auch alles umfahren vermute ich


----------



## Mike_08 (18. März 2009)

@ Florider Ben:
jep, da kann ich vorbeifahren.hab ich noch nichts von gehört bist du dort öfter?


----------



## Bogeyman (18. März 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wir haben auf jeden fall auch mal bock auf deister.
> 
> können uns ja aufm farnweg warmfahren.
> für große drops und gaps wie auf dem grabweg bin ich ja auch nicht so zu haben
> kann man bestimmt auch alles umfahren vermute ich



Dann guck Dir die Strecken aber vorher an... letztes Wochenende waren sehr viele Sachen zertoert und es lagen unmengen an Bäumen auf den Trails. Also mit unmengen meine ich alle paar Meter... und teilweise richtig dicke (durchmesser von bis zu 20cm).
scheint da gerade wieder hoch herzugehen... aber wenn Du nicht auf FR/DH aus bist sollteste genug fahrbare Trails finden. z.B. im Westdeister.


----------



## average.stalker (19. März 2009)

oha - das klingt ja mal nicht so dolle.

kommst du aus BS und wohnst jetzt in HI?


----------



## GenDesaster (19. März 2009)

Also hier ist auch noch einer.....


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. März 2009)

Wow kommen immer mehr neue hier her, cool.

@avarage: Er Studiert in BS und kommt aus Elze.

@Mike: Ja war da öfters, aber im mom hab ich kein BIke, daher bin ich da net, Freak und Freerider Je. sind da aber mehrmals die Woche und Bauen auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (19. März 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also momentan sieht es bescheiden aus in Diekholzen.
> 
> Der Anfangsdrop ist zerstört, dank fleißiger Waldarbeiter. Ansonsten ist es recht matschig und irgendwer hat da so einen Drop in die Mitte gebaut der echt gemeingefährlich aussieht...
> 
> Aber ansonsten steht noch alles




was fürn anfangsdrop ? 
das ding aus holz ? oder der kicker, bei dem man in den hang springt?


----------



## enemy111 (20. März 2009)

für alle touren fahrer : am steinberg müsst ihr n bisschen aufpassen. die strecke da vom wildgatter hat sich " verändert". sprich mehr federwegs-intensiver. 
also schön aufpasssen, sonst kann es sein, dass ihr auf einmal einen double überseht, das tut weh.


----------



## average.stalker (21. März 2009)

an der strecke würde ich nicht so viel dran rum bauen und ohnehin mega-vorsichtig fahren, da sind abends 1000 jogger, wanderer, leute mit hunden etc unterwegs.
das ist einfach viel zu nah an den häusern
wenn du da ein paar abende hintereinander mit Mach3 in die leute reinknallst, gibt es zurecht ärger.

ich fahr da ja auch gerne. aber das ist halt wegen der vielen leute suboptimal
irgendwelche stunts würde dich da schon mal gleich gar nicht hinbauen!


----------



## MasterAss (21. März 2009)

Ja, da gebe ich Average Recht. Aus genau solchen Gründen entstehen die Probleme, siehe Deister.

Wir müssen uns schon vernünftig benehmen und nicht denken, dass wir die einzigen im Wald sind. So läuft das nicht!

Also, mein Tipp: Steinberg und andere Wege mit hoher Wanderer- bzw. Joggerfrequenz sind Tabu. Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Ding auch wieder abreißen, vor allem weil ich vermute wie es aussehen wird wenn du die gleiche Sorgfalt wie in Diekholzen an den Tag gelegt hast.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. März 2009)

Hey Günther, wie steht´s mit 13:20h am Sö. F-Haus??


----------



## enemy111 (21. März 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> vor allem weil ich vermute wie es aussehen wird wenn du die gleiche Sorgfalt wie in Diekholzen an den Tag gelegt hast.



was meinst du damit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (21. März 2009)

Naja, wenn ich mir die eine lebensgefährliche Konstruktion angucke mit den vorne nach oben herausragenden Stützpfeilern anschaue... Es sei denn, die ist nicht von dir, dann nehm ich es zurück.


----------



## enemy111 (21. März 2009)

ich habe in diekholzen nur eine sache gebaut, die war mit froroder ben, und dir is zu 0 % lebensgefärlich, da sogar das was rausgeguckt hat abgesägt wurde! 
es wird zeit, dass ich mal weider in diekholzen vorbei gucke nach dem langen winter. 
was für eine konstruktion mit stützpfeilern ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. März 2009)

Heute in Alfeld Gerzer Schlag











vorher





nachher


----------



## enemy111 (21. März 2009)

ich hoffe es ist nichts passiert. 
gerzen ? da muss ich echt mal hin. sieht ja ganz schick aus.


----------



## eisenarsch (21. März 2009)

autsch 
heute war ich auch mal wieder auf dem bock.4 wochen ohne ,kalter entzug  habe jetzt schon übelsten muskelkater im pöter.noch zickt der doofe rücken nicht ,hoffentlich lässt er mich in ruhe


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. März 2009)

ne war nix passiert.


----------



## MasterAss (21. März 2009)

@enemy
mache die woche mal fotos von dem Verbrechen 

@frorider
Sobald das nächste Mal ne trockene Periode ist, komme ich mal in Gerzen vorbei. Sieht ja echt lecker aus...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> autsch
> heute war ich auch mal wieder auf dem bock.4 wochen ohne ,kalter entzug  habe jetzt schon übelsten muskelkater im pöter.noch zickt der doofe rücken nicht ,hoffentlich lässt er mich in ruhe



Hey, mach uns keine Sorgen mit Deinem Rücken!! Du solltest in Wi. den Grill tragen 
Aber manchmal ist so eine kleine Pause auch erholsam für den Körper (der muss ja auch irgendwie mit)


----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey, mach uns keine Sorgen mit Deinem Rücken!! Du solltest in Wi. den Grill tragen


Wi. = Winterberg?


----------



## enemy111 (21. März 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @enemy
> mache die woche mal fotos von dem Verbrechen
> 
> @frorider
> Sobald das nächste Mal ne trockene Periode ist, komme ich mal in Gerzen vorbei. Sieht ja echt lecker aus...




okay mach das. 
könnteste dann auch fotos machen, von dem teil, dass angeblich " bschädigt- abgerissen " oder sonst was ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (22. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wi. = Winterberg?



Wi = Willingen


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Wi = Willingen



Moin, wann geht es denn dort hin?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. März 2009)

@jaamaa: Winterberg wäre Wibe als Kürzel

@master ass: kannst auch jetzt schon da fahren, ist gut trocken da, tocknet dort sowieso recht schnell ab.


----------



## eisenarsch (22. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin, wann geht es denn dort hin?



guckst du hier


----------



## average.stalker (22. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Heute in Alfeld Gerzer Schlag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mittagsschlaf?

sieht ja echt super aus - HiHeim sollte echt mal vorbei gucken, auch wenn mir vermutlich einige sachen zu heftig sind, z.b. dieses gap hier..


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> .....noch zickt der doofe rücken nicht ,hoffentlich lässt er mich in ruhe


Das wollen wir hoffen! Wie wäre es mit Rückenwellness a la Salztherme-Jimi
Er weiß Bescheid und formuliert es auch so:


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey, mach uns keine Sorgen mit Deinem Rücken!! Du solltest in Wi. den Grill nicht tragen
> Aber manchmal ist so eine kleine Pause auch erholsam für den Körper (der muss ja auch irgendwie mit)


LG, schöne Woche, Günther

@Jimi-der-Bayer: Sehr schöne Runde

@Anne Waffel: Gute Heimfahrt gehabt? Melde Dich wg. der Feinjustierung am Umwerfer! Ich hätte auch noch Extra Natives Kettenöl


----------



## MasterAss (22. März 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> auch wenn mir vermutlich einige sachen zu heftig sind, z.b. dieses gap hier..



Hmm, auf den Fotos sieht es nicht so heftig aus... Vor Ort ist es dann wieder anders.  Allerdings, was soll passieren? Gut Speed, zentral bleiben und beten  Ich hab ja jetzt nen ultrageilen Fullface, nach mir die Sinnflut


----------



## average.stalker (22. März 2009)

FF hab ich auch, kackstift trotzdem  

meinen kollegen hats letztes jahr in winterberg auf dem unteren teil vom funride zerlegt.
der drop ist gar nicht hoch - siehe bild - aber er ist einfach zu schnell drüber weg, zu weit gesprungen, im flat gelandet und voll abgelegt. 
dabei hat es die innenschale seines FF (Specialized Deviant) in zwei hälften zerlegt.
ausser brummschädel und bisserl schulterschmerzen aber nichts passiert.


----------



## anne waffel (22. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @Anne Waffel: Gute Heimfahrt gehabt? Melde Dich wg. der Feinjustierung am Umwerfer! Ich hätte auch noch Extra Natives Kettenöl



jepp, gute Heimfahrt - es ging ja bergab . Melde mich in den nächsten Tagen. Danke!

Anne...platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (22. März 2009)

@master, avarage: extremes haben wir hier net, das gab konnte ich leider noch net springen, aber ist nicht schwer.


----------



## average.stalker (22. März 2009)

sehr gut


----------



## MasterAss (22. März 2009)

ok, average. beim nächsten sonnigen wetter geht´s ab nach gerzen  Freu mich schon!


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. März 2009)

komme dann zum fotografieren


----------



## --->freak<--- (22. März 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @master, avarage: extremes haben wir hier net, das gab konnte ich leider noch net springen, aber ist nicht schwer.



das is imma noch ein double  und ja der is total einfach  wenn man nicht zulangsam is 

wollte heute ich ziel double und road gap in thale machen aber neiiin nachn 3 mal runter hatte ich mich total zerstört bin mit der schulter gegen sone holzschiekane geflogen mit guten 30 sachen , ein hocxh auf protektoren  ! und knie ... schön mim bein gelanden weil i-ie hab ich das "stein feld" verkackt ... ! thale is momentan mega geil fahrbar ab dein tabels war teileweise soo trocken das gestaubt hat


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @Jimi-der-Bayer: Sehr schöne Runde



Moin moin Günther, die Runde war super, das Wetter war top und der Boden tiptop.... leistungstechnisch muss sich allerdings, jedenfalls bei mir, noch einiges ändern. Zum Glück habe ich meine Herzfrequenz nicht gemessen..uiuiui!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. März 2009)

auch ne schöne Runde 

gegen Ende für Günther: Hinterad umsetzten leicht gemacht.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> auch ne schöne Runde
> 
> gegen Ende für Günther: Hinterad umsetzten leicht gemacht.


Sehr schönes Video
Und:
OK, ich arbeite dran, versprochen
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (22. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video
> Und:
> OK, ich arbeite dran, versprochen
> LG, Günther



Hallo, die sind im Video ohne Klickpedale gefahren, wie sieht das mit aus?
Da habe ich mich bisher noch nicht dar gewagt.
Habe gestern mein Schaltauge im "Harvester-Resten" zerschossen, konnte so heute leider nicht los.
Viele Grüße aus den Ostprovinzen.


----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> auch ne schöne Runde
> 
> gegen Ende für Günther: Hinterad umsetzten leicht gemacht.



Ja, ganz nett. Aber in Sachen Hinterad solltet ihr euch mal dieses Video ansehen . 
Beachtet auch das leichte Gefälle . Da geht so mancher nicht mal zu Fuß runter.


----------



## waldhase (23. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja, ganz nett. Aber in Sachen Hinterad solltet ihr euch mal dieses Video ansehen .
> Beachtet auch das leichte Gefälle . Da geht so mancher nicht mal zu Fuß runter.



Super Video, wenn ich das sehen heißt das jetzt für mich üben, üben...!
Schöne Woche


----------



## MasterAss (23. März 2009)

Mit Clicks isses sehr sehr einfach. Wichtigste: üben, üben, üben. Am Besten immer wenn ihr Zeit habt. Grundvoraussetzung: Balancehalten in jeder Situation.

Ohne Clicks ist es imho sogar noch besser, weil man da die TEchnick richtig lernt und nicht den Stil versaut. Allerdings ist es schwieriger.

Good Luck!


----------



## waldhase (23. März 2009)

Du benutzt keine Clicks, was empfiehlst Du für Pedale und welche Schuhe?
Ich habe mal gehört, dass es Schuhe gibt, die eine "klebrige" Sohle haben?!



MasterAss schrieb:


> Mit Clicks isses sehr sehr einfach. Wichtigste: üben, üben, üben. Am Besten immer wenn ihr Zeit habt. Grundvoraussetzung: Balancehalten in jeder Situation.
> 
> Ohne Clicks ist es imho sogar noch besser, weil man da die TEchnick richtig lernt und nicht den Stil versaut. Allerdings ist es schwieriger.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja, ganz nett. Aber in Sachen Hinterad solltet ihr euch mal dieses Video ansehen .
> Beachtet auch das leichte Gefälle . Da geht so mancher nicht mal zu Fuß runter.



 alter Schwede


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. März 2009)

@waldhase: Pedale kann ich dir die Crankbrother 50/50 XX empfehlen, bomben gripp oder die Reverse Pro Pedale.
Bei den Schuhen meinst du die fiveten, die kommen aus dem Klettersport, die Sohle sit aus dem gleichen Material, mit den kannst du perfekt auf reibung stehen am Fels und Gripp auf den Pedal ist ohne Ende.
Oder kauf dir nen Nike Air Whistler, fahre ich auch, Qualität und Grip super.


----------



## MasterAss (23. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du benutzt keine Clicks, was empfiehlst Du für Pedale und welche Schuhe?
> Ich habe mal gehört, dass es Schuhe gibt, die eine "klebrige" Sohle haben?!



wellgo mg1 + Fiveten Impact

Aber für CC und "gerne Bergauffahrer" nicht zu empfehlen. Kraftübertragung ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit Clicks und im Sommer könnt es recht warm werden. Bergab gibt es nichts besseres...

@frorider
Weisst du wie der Grip der 5050 im Ggs. zu den Wellgo´s ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2009)

Ich habe mir das Video schon ein paar mal angeschaut und immer die dünnen Drahtseile gesucht die das Hinterrad dann um fast 180° umsetzen. Nix. Die Jungs haben das echt drauf.

Musste das dann natürlich auch gleich probieren, mit Clicks. Ist damit natürlich einfach das Rad anzuheben, aber wenn es dann abgeht, dann richtig. Ging auch voll daneben. Habe es erst einmal gelassen und übe dann mit den Plattformpedalen (die hier schon seit Wochen für mein Canyon, das nicht kommt, rumliegen) weiter. 

Als ich an den Dingern mit dem Finger mal über die Pins gegangen bin, hat mein Schienbein schon geschmerzt. Wenn man da abrutscht, aaaaah....... Gleich nochmal ein paar Protektoren nachbestellt. Sowas sollte auch nur im Bundle abgegeben werden.

Ist schon so wie MasterAss sagte. Also üben .


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. März 2009)

@master: leider keine Refernzen zum Wellgo Pedal.
Bei den 50/50 kannste halt 18 Pins pro seite rein machen, die meisten z.b. als Madenschraube, die fressen sich dann richtig ins Gummi. aber da ich die jetzt an den m8ghty hier im Forum verkauft habe, hole ich mir jetzt leichtere, also die Reverse Pedalen.
Eben hatte ich mal nen 760mm Lenker in der Hand mit 0" Rise, echt heftig.
Heute sind auch die neuen LAufräder gekommen, gute 250Gramm leichter Pro Rad

@jaamaa: Versuch mal nen stoppi zu machen, also langsam fahren und Vorderbremse ziehen bis zum blockieren, dabei das Hinterrad entlasten, so das es schön hochkommt.
Wenn das gut klappt dann probier das mit der Kombination von Stoppi und Hüftschwung aus, beim umsetzen dann etwas den Lenker in die gewünschte Richtung drehen, je nach dem wie weit du das Hinterrad versetzen willst.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## average.stalker (23. März 2009)

am besten vorher ohne klickies probieren 

und wenn die bremse zu heftig anzieht und das dosieren schwer fällt, dann einfach ein bischen brunox auffe scheibe drauff!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. März 2009)

üben: in der Garage zwar trocken, aber gibt bei Mensch und Material Beulen, besser feuchte Wiese, zur Zeit nicht schwer zu finden.
Gleichgewichtsübung:  Bremse ziehen! auf dem Rad stehen, Balance  halten, vor und zurück wippen, Gewicht nach vorne verlagern bis Hinterad hoch kommt und Hüftschwung , Bremse lösen oder falls man vorn über kippt Bocksprung über den Lenker. 

Achtung nur Vorderrad Bremse ziehen: wegen dem Leichtbauschwachsinn vertragen einige Hinterbauten keine rückwärtsgerichtete Bemskräfte!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> üben: in der Garage zwar trocken, aber gibt bei Mensch und Material Beulen, besser feuchte Wiese, zur Zeit nicht schwer zu finden.
> Gleichgewichtsübung:  Bremse ziehen! auf dem Rad stehen, Balance  halten, vor und zurück wippen, Gewicht nach vorne verlagern bis Hinterad hoch kommt und Hüftschwung , Bremse lösen oder falls man vorn über kippt Bocksprung über den Lenker.
> 
> Achtung nur Vorderrad Bremse ziehen: wegen dem Leichtbauschwachsinn vertragen einige Hinterbauten keine rückwärtsgerichtete Bemskräfte!


Dat is mir zu physikalisch Ich fahre gerne "Schuß", das um die Kehren hüpfen ist nicht so mein Ding: da kommt kein flow auf! Ich fahr lieber nach dem Motto: Schnell rauf und noch schneller runter
LG vom Grobmotoriker G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ....die hier schon seit Wochen für mein Canyon, das nicht kommt, rumliegen.....


Hoffe wir müssen uns noch keine Sorgen machen über Deinen Gemütszustand  Wir drücken die Daumen
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (23. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ich fahr lieber nach dem Motto: Schnell rauf und noch schneller runter
> LG vom Grobmotoriker G-K-R



wir sind ja auch keine Kängurus


----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hoffe wir müssen uns noch keine Sorgen machen über Deinen Gemütszustand  Wir drücken die Daumen
> LG, Günther



Naja, so nach mitlerweile 4 Wochen Canyonwahnie (Liefertermin sollte der 23.02.09 sein), unzähligen Telefonaten, vielen versprochenen aber nicht erfolgten Rückrufen, regem einseitigen Emailverkehr, unqualifizierten Aussagen, vielen telefonischen Märchenstunden, lange Zeit vergebliche Bemühungen um Rückbuchung der Vorauszahlung, viel Zeit geht es mir eigentlich ganz gut .

Habe aber am WE von meiner lieben Frau eine Anti Stress Cream (s.h.) bekommen. Sollte mir doch zu denken geben.

Trotzdem Danke
VG, Marcus


----------



## MasterAss (24. März 2009)

Hmm, warum bin ich nicht verwundert, dass sich in dem Laden nix verändert hat? 

Ganz ehrlich: Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter und bei Canyon ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.

Rose AM






Cube AM





und, wenn du ein quirliges AM mit Abfahrtsdrang willst: Specilialized Pitch





und mein Favorit, wenn es ein AM sein sollte:





Parts nachkaufen kann man immer hinterher, guten Service nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hils-Biker (24. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Naja, so nach mitlerweile 4 Wochen Canyonwahnie (Liefertermin sollte der 23.02.09 sein), unzähligen Telefonaten, vielen versprochenen aber nicht erfolgten Rückrufen, regem einseitigen Emailverkehr, unqualifizierten Aussagen, vielen telefonischen Märchenstunden, lange Zeit vergebliche Bemühungen um Rückbuchung der Vorauszahlung, viel Zeit geht es mir eigentlich ganz gut .
> 
> Habe aber am WE von meiner lieben Frau eine Anti Stress Cream (s.h.) bekommen. Sollte mir doch zu denken geben.
> 
> ...


Da wollte ich auch mal bestellen, bei der Aktion letzten September/oktober. Zum Glück war mein Wunschbike nicht mehr zu den Sonderkonditionen zu haben. 

Habe dann unter www.rad-lager.de mein Hai Callenge - Magura Louise bestellt. Kompetente Beratung, am Samstag Geld überwiesen, am Dienstag die erste Tour gemacht. 

Für mich stehen solche Versender wie Canyon oder Poison nicht mehr zur Diskussion, egal wie gut die bei den "Bike-Bravos" beurteilt werden.


----------



## waldhase (24. März 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hmm, warum bin ich nicht verwundert, dass sich in dem Laden nix verändert hat?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter und bei Canyon ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.
> Rose AM
> ...



Du hast natürlich Recht, das AM 6 kostet rd. 1800,-, außer dem Rose Bike sind die Anderen teurer. Wenn das keine Rolle spielt (aber manchmal spielt es halt eine Rolle), dann gibt es viele Alternativen (Nicolai, Rotwild etc) und über den Preis kann man sicher auch sprechen. 

Ich habe gerade mein Rad zum Händler gebracht (Schaltauge zerschossen und Dämpfer hat im Lager spielt) wird ohne Berechnung erledigt.


----------



## 2o83 (24. März 2009)

@ Frorider Ben: Wo hast denn die Nike Whistler Air her? Ich kann nirgends im Netz einen Händler finden der die hat!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wir sind ja auch keine Kängurus



genau, sondern ganz normale Waldhasen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...(Nicolai, Rotwild etc) und Ã¼ber den Preis kann man sicher auch sprechen.
> 
> Ich habe gerade mein Rad zum HÃ¤ndler gebracht (Schaltauge zerschossen und DÃ¤mpfer hat im Lager spielt) wird ohne Berechnung erledigt.



Wer es mag investiert in QualitÃ¤t, meine Rohloff hatte erst nach Ã¼ber 50 000 km Achslagerspiel (repariert fÃ¼r 65,- â¬ mit Dichtungen + Ãlwechsel). Zertreten wurden in der Laufzeit 2 Rahmen und 3 Felgen.


----------



## anne waffel (25. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> genau, sondern ganz normale Waldhasen



oder aber gemeine Waldschnecken, die weder huppen noch rasen .

Anne...üben (wenn der Frühling kommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (25. März 2009)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> @ Frorider Ben: Wo hast denn die Nike Whistler Air her? Ich kann nirgends im Netz einen Händler finden der die hat!



Die hatte ich in Hameln bei Funcorner gekauft, mit Socken für 75eur.
Was die jetzt genau kosten weiß ich net.

Ah gerade gefunden bei google
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000349&product=A000795
kosten 40eur, aber nur noch Größe 45 und 45,5 vorhanden, ruf da einfach mal an ob die noch welche besorgen können.


----------



## 2o83 (25. März 2009)

Danke, mach ich!


----------



## Mudwild (25. März 2009)

@jaamaa:
lass Dich nicht verrückt machen. Hast Dir ein tolles Bike bestellt!!
Hab´ selbst 2 aus Koblenz und hatte noch nie Probleme. Und das Dritte wird WIEDER ein Canyon (oder ein Nicolai)

Grüße


----------



## MasterAss (25. März 2009)

Die Bikes sind ja auch Top. Allerdings würde ich so ein Kundenverhalten nicht tolerieren. Es sei denn, es erfolgt eine angemessene Wiedergutmachung.

Man steckt doch nicht soviel Geld in ein Unternehmen und wird behandelt wie Cow-Shit!


----------



## eisenarsch (25. März 2009)

ich habe an canyon nichts auszusetzen.wer sich für so ein bike entscheidet sollte wissen auf was er sich einlässt.das warten bei dem wetter ist doch nicht so schlimm 
mein drittes bike wird sicher auch wieder ein canyon  schnell und leicht.


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe an canyon nichts auszusetzen.wer sich für so ein bike entscheidet sollte wissen auf was er sich einlässt.das warten bei dem wetter ist doch nicht so schlimm
> mein drittes bike wird sicher auch wieder ein canyon  schnell und leicht.



Das hat ja nichts mit dem Warten zu tun. Es geht hier einfach um die interne, inkompetente Informationspolitik und wie mit den Kunden umgegangen wird. Da kommt man sich so ziemlich verar$cht vor, wenn du  am Telefon angelogen wirst, nur damit du für ein paar Tage Ruhe gibst.

Dazu kommen nach dem ganzen Ärger im Vorfeld immer mehr Bedenken was bei einem Defekt die Garantieabwicklung betrifft.

Ich schau jedenfalls schon mal nach einer Alternative und werde zweigleisig weiter fahren. Mal sehen wer das Rennen macht.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. März 2009)

Moin Moin,
Alle auf Schlecht-Wetter was
Oder befinden sich in der Rekonvaleszenz
Gute Besserung, respektive das hier:

"Ziel der Bemühungen in der Zeit der Rekonvaleszenz ist die Wiederherstellung jenes Gesundheitszustandes, der vor Beginn der Erkrankung vorhanden war. Strategien und Maßnahmen dabei sind:

    * sanfte Steigerung der körperlichen Fitness von Schonung hin zu    Aufbautraining
    * sanfte Gewöhnung an gewohnte oder gesündere Ernährung.
    * psychologische Maßnahmen wie Motivation, Stärkung der Zuversicht usw."
Allen alles Gute & beim Blick aus dem Fenster: "Tapfer Sein"

LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (27. März 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Wer es mag investiert in Qualität, meine Rohloff hatte erst nach über 50 000 km Achslagerspiel (repariert für 65,-  mit Dichtungen + Ölwechsel). Zertreten wurden in der Laufzeit 2 Rahmen und 3 Felgen.


 
Du hast sicher Recht, doch es war das erste Schaltauge in 20 Jahren.
Trotzdem ist Rohloff eine ersthafte Alternative.


----------



## average.stalker (27. März 2009)

mal was ganz anderes:
da wir jetzt auch im besitz eines garmins sind, kam es mir in den Sinn, ob es nicht mal ganz geil wäre, wenn wir uns die schönsten trails in und um hildesheim herum mal austauschen!!

da sind einige richtung badze rüber, die wir nicht kennen, und bestimmt noch ein paar schätzchen im hildesheimer wald.

so ein paar tracks hin und her schicken, wär doch geil.

was sagt ihr?


----------



## eisenarsch (27. März 2009)

sobald ich da was aufzeichne schicke ich es dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chandru (27. März 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> mal was ganz anderes:
> da wir jetzt auch im besitz eines garmins sind, kam es mir in den Sinn, ob es nicht mal ganz geil wäre, wenn wir uns die schönsten trails in und um hildesheim herum mal austauschen!!
> 
> da sind einige richtung badze rüber, die wir nicht kennen, und bestimmt noch ein paar schätzchen im hildesheimer wald.
> ...



Gute Idee, hab inzwischen ca. 60 Tracks. Allerdings sind da wohl einige doppelt, ausm Harz, etc.


----------



## average.stalker (27. März 2009)

sehr geil!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. März 2009)

Meine Tracks sind leider mit meinem alten Rechner gesprengt worden. Werde wieder sammeln müssen
Interessant wäre eine Kartendarstellung unserer gesammelten Werke. Hierbei könnte man schnell erkennen ob man den einen oder anderen Trampelpfad noch nicht kennt.


----------



## average.stalker (28. März 2009)

hm... ginge es vielleicht so eine art gemeinsames profil auf gpsies.com einzurichten?
wir geben uns einfach gegenseitig den log-in und jeder lädt da was hoch?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Meine Tracks sind leider mit meinem alten Rechner gesprengt worden. Werde wieder sammeln müssen
> Interessant wäre eine Kartendarstellung unserer gesammelten Werke. Hierbei könnte man schnell erkennen ob man den einen oder anderen Trampelpfad noch nicht kennt.


Sehr schönes Projekt, auf Ihr GPS-R(e)itter, frisch ans Werk
Und da hätten ja auch Wir GPS-Blinden was davon: schöne neue Trails zum Anschauen & Abfahren....
Die Lamspringer MTB-Fraktion hat Ihre Tracks auch schon fast fertig
Dann steht einer Ausfahrt in die Ost- und Südprovinzen (lt.waldhase) nichts mehr im Wege
PS: Hoffe auf eine Regenpause von 12.58 bis 14.45
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (28. März 2009)

ich hatte noch glück mit dem wetter 






[/URL][/IMG]
ein wenig hat es auch gespritzt  
sogar kletterpartien von 28% waren möglich.jetzt ne runde pennen und nen blu-ray gucken 
schönes we euch allen


----------



## enemy111 (28. März 2009)

ooooh ja.  
genau so sieht mein bike auch grade aus, halt nur : es ist bestimmt schon von vorgesttern festgebackt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ....PS: Hoffe auf eine Regenpause von 12.58 bis 14.45
> LG, Günther


Mann, hatte ich ein Glück: von 12:58 bis 14:45 hat der Regen alles gemacht, nur keine Pause
Mein Tagesbedarf an Wasser ist gedeckt..
LG, G-K-R


----------



## average.stalker (28. März 2009)

ihr seid alle wahnsinng - bei diesem wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich hatte noch glück mit dem wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....und wann ist Rad-Putzen dran? Mach mal, Dein Nerve mault schon rum
LG & schönen rückenschonenden Abend
G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (28. März 2009)

putzen.....nö


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2009)

Putzmuffel!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Putzmuffel!



werde mir mein Rad morgen vor dem Handball vornehmen... nach einer Stunde putzen bin ich mental bestens auf ein Spiel eingestellt
ich könnte jetzt schon kotzen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> werde mir mein Rad morgen vor dem Handball vornehmen... nach einer Stunde putzen bin ich mental bestens auf ein Spiel eingestellt
> ich könnte jetzt schon kotzen


Think positiv! Putzen hat was meditatives: da gehts Du topfit ins Spiel
Ich brauchte heute nicht putzen: die Spritze in die Hand & Wasser Marsch...

LG, Günther


----------



## jaamaa (28. März 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Hmm, lecker...
.........wenn ich denn meins mal habe, muß es auch dran glauben. Kommt bei Traffic White bestimmt noch besser. 
Und ein Foto von dem Rider wäre bestimmt auch interessant gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2009)

Schau mal ins Album, da findest Du eine partielle Fango-Gesichtspackung vom Fahrer
LG, G-K-R


----------



## anne waffel (28. März 2009)

Hallo Hildesheimer,

gibt es hier jemanden, der ein Garmin GPS eTrex Vista HCx besitzt? Ich würde es mir liebend gerne einmal live ansehen und mir etwas dazu erzählen lassen. Vorteile, Nachteile, Lizenzengeschichten, Bedienbarkeit etc....PN oder hier.

Anne...dankt
*
*

*
*


----------



## average.stalker (29. März 2009)

wir haben uns vor exakt 4 tagen eins gekauft!  
Erster Eindruck: super!
hat zwar einige nerven gekostet, die Karten für unseren Mac umzuwandeln - das geht nur durch hintertür-hilfsprogramme, aber jetzt ist alles gut :-I

richtige erfahrungen bezüglich "wo bin ich, wie komm ich hier weg" - navigation haben wir noch nicht gemacht - keine zeit zum biken :-(

aber sobald wir mehr wissen, tip ich was zusammen


----------



## Chandru (29. März 2009)

Ich habe den Vista HCx seit August 2007 und bin damit, im Grunde, total zufrieden.
Aber beim fahren ist die Bedienung eher schlecht (ist ja auch eigentlich ein Handgerät). Stören tut z. B. dass man auf dem kleinen Display kaum etwas erkennt. Deswegen halte ich i. d. R. an um genauer zugucken (z. B. Zoom +/- um den nächsten Ort zu suchen).

Bei mir sieht eine typische Tour mit GPS so aus:
* GPS einschalten / Höhenmesser kalibrieren
* Track Aufzeichnung starten
* Fahren ... (Ab und zu mal auf das Display gucken)
* Track Aufzeichnung stoppen / GPS ausschalten
* Track auf den PC kopieren und z. B. mit SportTracks  laden

Wenn ich eine länger Tour fahre, z. B. Hildesheim, Hannover, Steinhuder Meer und wieder zurück (~160km), dann Plane ich das vorher (geht auf GPSies.com super) und lade mir die Strecke zum "abfahren" auf das GPS.

Als kostenlose alternative zur Garmin Topo Karte (110-170) kann man auch die von OpenStreetMap.org benutzen. Hat den Nachteil, dass dort noch einige Wege/Straßen/Pfade fehlen. Aber IHR könnt ja helfen das zu verbessern!

Gruß
Chandru


----------



## Manic_Harzer (29. März 2009)

@ Günther-Kette-R

Jawoll, wir sind hier in und um Lamspringe dabei einige alte Trampelpfade wieder für Wanderer und MTBiker begehbar/befahrbar zu machen, was uns bis jetzt ziehmlich gut gelungen ist. (Hast du ja schon in der Werkstatt Autoservice L. erfahren)
Parallel dazu zeichnen wir per Garmin Tracks auf und werden diese demnächst online stellen.

Unsere erste Tour "Umrundung niedere Berge" umfasst knappe 13km mit einigen technischen Passagen und guten 300hm, konditionell würde ich sie mittelschwer einstufen.
Als Ausgangspunkt hierfür eignet sich die Harbarnser Hütte (Falkenhorst Hütte) sowie der Parkplatz am Lamspringer Waldbad oder der Sportplatz sehr gut!

Falls Interesse besteht einmal andere Gefilde kennenzulernen, einfach melden!
Ausdehnung der Tour ist jederzeit möglich! (Ziegelütte/Glashütte, Oberpanshausen, Mechtshausen-Steinbruch....)
Freue mich über jeden, der Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour hat!

MfG Sören


----------



## eisenarsch (29. März 2009)

endlich FRÜHLING ! heute war ich mit kurzer hose unterwegs 
wie immer keine biker weit und breit


----------



## average.stalker (29. März 2009)

wir sind Strasse gefahren - nach Sarstedt und über umwege wieder zurück.

ich wollte mal einschätzen, ob es sinn mach mit dem bike zur arbeit zu fahren. deshalb nur strasse heute.
der wald war doch aber bestimmt immer noch matsch ohne ende, oder?

die ganze woche wird trocken und sonnig - yeah!!!!


----------



## Manic_Harzer (29. März 2009)

Heute war es echt wunderbar, der Waldboden hätte nur etwas trockener sein dürfen.
Dementsprechend habe ich auch ausgesehen!
Aber was soll ich sagen?!?!?!?!
Ich bin Mountainbiker.....und liebe Dreck! 
Ich denke am Mittwoch wird wieder alles so weit abgetrocknet sein, dass die Bikehygiene nicht mehr ganz so oft angewendet werden muss.
Bei diesem Wetter macht es endlich mal wieder richtig Spaß Km zu reißen!


----------



## OrangeSpy (29. März 2009)

mir sind heute in hasede zwei bikes entgegen gekommen, ich glaube eins war HiTomi. das Bike zumindest so aus wie das hier gepostete
kann das sein? saß im auto


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. März 2009)

Ich sage nur Radl sauber, Bein kaputt... nun ja, Hauptsache Radl sauber!! 
Hey Manic Harzer, habt Ihr die Berge um die Hohe Schanze und die Winzenburg/ Thiebenburg mit einbezogen? Ich lebe da ab und zu meinen Hang zur Historie aus und staune immer wieder über die Steigungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manic_Harzer (29. März 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Manic Harzer, habt Ihr die Berge um die Hohe Schanze und die Winzenburg/ Thiebenburg mit einbezogen? Ich lebe da ab und zu meinen Hang zur Historie aus und staune immer wieder über die Steigungen.



Hey Jimi,

Nein, die Wege und Trails haben wir "noch nicht" in eine Tour eingefasst.
Die Ecke fahre ich auch nicht so oft, da ich mich da nicht so wirklich auskenne!
Obwohl es quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt.
Aber hohe Schanze ist schon geil (schöne Wurzelteppiche und die Spitzkehren bergab->auch nicht ganz ohne), wenn man erstmal oben ist.
Ein Bekannter kennt die Ecke ziehmlich gut!
Burkhartshöhe ist auch nicht schlecht, aber auch recht schwierig zu fahren.

Falls du dich in der Gegend auskennst oder einfach mal auf erkundungstour bist, sag bescheid...würde gerne mitkommen!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. März 2009)

auskennen... nicht richtig, von der Hohen Schanze führt ein Trampelpfad Richtung Süden, schön verwinkelt und steil! Landschaftlich in jedem Falle sehr schön!! Werde mich bei Dir für eine Erkundungstour melden. Günther hatte letzes WoEnd auch schon "Lamspringe" im Terminus.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. März 2009)

Manic_Harzer schrieb:


> ...Falls Interesse besteht einmal andere Gefilde kennenzulernen, einfach melden!
> Ausdehnung der Tour ist jederzeit möglich! (Ziegelütte/Glashütte, Oberpanshausen, Mechtshausen-Steinbruch....)
> Freue mich über jeden, der Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour hat!
> MfG Sören


Hallo Sören,
Danke für die Einladung
Eine schöne Arbeit habt Ihr Euch gemacht; Lars hat bereits berichtet
Habe auch schon Werbung gemacht, der Jimi ist auch dabei und wie Du siehst kennt er sich auch Sackwald trefflich aus
War im frühenden Leben Waldläufer in den hiesigen Forsten!
Wir melden uns...
LG, Günther

PS: Feines Hardtail fährst Du


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. März 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Radl sauber, Bein kaputt... nun ja, Hauptsache Radl sauber!!


Hallo Jimi, wat machst Du für Sachen? Handball? Auf Putzlappen ausgerutscht? Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! Melde mich die Tage
LG, Günther


----------



## HITOMI (30. März 2009)

OrangeSpy schrieb:


> mir sind heute in hasede zwei bikes entgegen gekommen, ich glaube eins war HiTomi. das Bike zumindest so aus wie das hier gepostete
> kann das sein? saß im auto



Ja, das kann sehr gut sein. Durch Hasede sind wir auf jeden Fall auch durchgefahren 

Ihr habt nicht zufällig in einem Geländewagen gesessen???


----------



## waldhase (30. März 2009)

@all: Ich will mit ein paar Freunden am Ostersamstag durch die Wälder um Lamspringe fahren.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Jimi, wat machst Du für Sachen? Handball? Auf Putzlappen ausgerutscht? Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! Melde mich die Tage
> LG, Günther



Das Erstere... Sport geht heute aber an! Werde etwas mitlaufen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. März 2009)

Falls wer Mittwochs ne Gruppe zum Biken sucht, sollte mal ab 01.04. um 18 Uhr zur Waldquelle fahren. Dort sind immer die Treffen der DAV MTB Gruppe. Bevor es bei mir mit dem DH fahren losging bin ich dort immer mitgefahren, sind alle gut drauf und in der gruppe macht es sowieso immer mehr spaß


----------



## average.stalker (30. März 2009)

dafür bin ich bestimmt zu langsam  :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (30. März 2009)

ausprobieren, also bei mir ist es schon gut 5jahre her, dann hatte ich nen giant AC tEam, da kam ich net mehr hinterher, aber je nach dem wie viele biker da sind wird auch in verschiedenen Gruppen gefahren, Sonntags ist glaube immer Treffen am Wildgatter so um 10Uhr rum


----------



## enemy111 (30. März 2009)

und wo fahren die dann lang ?  vom wildgatter runter zur waldquelle ?  ich hoffe mal nicht ^^

ehm wer hat lust & zeit diekholzen aufzubauen ? muss ja nicht unbedingt heute sein, aber das wetter ist echt geil !


----------



## Manic_Harzer (30. März 2009)

@ Günther-Kette-R & Jimi der Bayer

Das hört sich gut an, dann muss icch nicht immer alleine meine Runden drehen!
Vielleicht kriege ich auch noch ein paar Leutz aus B-burg für ne gemeinsame Tour zusammen.

Wird sich zeigen!

Bis denn dann!
Gruß Sören


----------



## mucho (30. März 2009)

Hallo! 
Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. März 2009)

gibt ja ne DH Strecke bei euch, cool, Termin ist notiert.
Gibs irgendwo noch fotos von den Strecken, bzw kann man sie auch so befahren?


----------



## waldhase (30. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @all: Ich will mit ein paar Freunden am Ostersamstag durch die Wälder um Lamspringe fahren.




Ach ja, wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manic_Harzer (30. März 2009)

Schade, da bin ich nicht da!
So´n Mist, hätte mich euch gerne angeschlossen.
Aber was solls, die Saison ist ja noch jung, da wird sich sicherlich nochmal eine gemeinsame Tour einrichten lassen.

p.S._ Wenn ich euch einen Tip geben darf,....hinterm Lamspringer Hundeplatz gibts nen super Singletrail (Gerd-Heine-Weg/Naturschutzgebiet), Verlängerung dazu mit Baumstammüberfahrten, dnach links halten durch ein Matschloch und dann immer am Waldrand entlang, grob in Richrung Ziegelhütte. Dann kommt bald ein kurzes Stück mit einem kleinen Bombenkrater und anderen technischen Rafinessen 
...was für Rabeuken da wohl Hnd angelegt haben?!?!?!?!


----------



## waldhase (30. März 2009)

Manic_Harzer schrieb:


> Schade, da bin ich nicht da!
> So´n Mist, hätte mich euch gerne angeschlossen.
> Aber was solls, die Saison ist ja noch jung, da wird sich sicherlich nochmal eine gemeinsame Tour einrichten lassen.
> 
> ...



Hast Du eine GPS Track dazu?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ach ja, wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.


Hallo Waldhase, die avisierte Tour habe ich mir vorgemerkt, mal schauen
Schon die Anreise geplant? Evt. könnte ich einen Scout organisieren..
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (31. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase, die avisierte Tour habe ich mir vorgemerkt, mal schauen
> Schon die Anreise geplant? Evt. könnte ich einen Scout organisieren..
> LG, Günther



Hallo Günther,
den Scout will ein Freund machen, der in Lamspringe wohnt anreisen werden wir mit Anhänger, da passen ja 6 Räder drauf.
Wäre ja eine tolle Sache, wenn noch ein paar mehr mitkommen (mal sehen ob wir die Berge überhaupt hoch kommen).
Also dann bis bald.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. März 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase, die avisierte Tour habe ich mir vorgemerkt, mal schauen
> Schon die Anreise geplant? Evt. könnte ich einen Scout organisieren..
> LG, Günther



Moin moin, wenn unsere Wanderung doch erst übernxt. WOEnd stattfindet komme ich mit. Melde mich bei Dir Günther.


----------



## waldhase (31. März 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Moin moin, wenn unsere Wanderung doch erst übernxt. WOEnd stattfindet komme ich mit. Melde mich bei Dir Günther.



Wäre Klasse, wenn das klappt.
vg. wh.


----------



## MasterAss (31. März 2009)

Also ich werde morgen definitiv ne schöne Trailrunde machen... Ich werde wohl auch Axt + Spaten mitnehmen und mal ein wenig bauen.


----------



## anne waffel (31. März 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ... Ich werde wohl auch Axt + Spaten mitnehmen...



was ihr so mitnehmt...ich hab immer nur ´ne Flasche Wasser und ´nen Riegel dabei...und hey, macht den kleinen Trail am Wildgatter nicht noch schwieriger für ´ne olle Anfängerin 

Anne...ungelenk


----------



## eisenarsch (31. März 2009)

ich habe ab freitag we  wer hat bock auf ne kleine runde ?


----------



## OrangeSpy (31. März 2009)

@HiTomi
nee nen geländewagen hab ich, war ein grüner Kangoo der aber aus dem Gelände kam ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (31. März 2009)

hehe, ok


----------



## OrangeSpy (31. März 2009)

würd ja glatt mal ne runde mit euch drehen, aber da kann ich nicht mithalten


----------



## HITOMI (1. April 2009)

ja klar, warum nicht.


----------



## enemy111 (1. April 2009)

ist jemand interessiert, heute in diekholzrn mit zu bauen ?


----------



## MasterAss (1. April 2009)

Also ich bin heute ab ca. 15-16h unterwegs. vllt. sieht man sich im Wald.


----------



## average.stalker (1. April 2009)

nach einem halben jahr gefühltem dauerregen, haben wir die erste schöne woche - und ich lieg krank aufm sofa....

na geil


----------



## --->freak<--- (1. April 2009)

beeesssttes wetter 













einfach nur geil ...


----------



## enemy111 (1. April 2009)

war heute in diekholzen. war auch ganz lustig. .. frorider ben ? erinnerst du dich noch an den " speedkicker ".. den wir zusammen gebaut haben ? da am hang ? 
da liegen leider ungefähr 10 baumstämme drauf !  aber er ist noch ziemlich heile, obwohl da bestimmt 15 tonnen drauf liegen. -> massivbau.  

achja.. und masterass.. ich glaub, du hattest mal ins forum geschrieben, dass in diekholzen etwas " lebensgefährliches " stehen würde. hab gesehen, was du meinst, daraufhin haben ein freund+ das ding vernünftig, geil und nicht lebensgefährlich gebaut.

dann noch nen militärsparten gekauft. die dinger sind ha der haaaaaaamer.  

alles ingesamt : ein guter tag.


----------



## eisenarsch (1. April 2009)

wenn mal einer von euch den trail vom widgatter in richtung waldquelle herunter fahren möchte ,dann passt gut auf.auf dem unteren teil haben verrückte schanzen gebaut die sich bei volldampf blöd umfahren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (1. April 2009)

@freak
Super! Wo issen das? Gerzen?

@enemy
Ja genau, dieses lebensgefährliche Ding etwas weiter unten am Hang. Den Speedkicker hat es ganz schön zerissen. Holzfäller sei dank.

@all
Ich habe heute was kleines nettes aufm Tosmartrail gebaut. Wenn ihr vom Gipfelkreuz runter Richtung Hütte fahrt: Dort steht ein kleiner, in die Natur integrierter, Kicker. Er ist noch nicht perfekt, hatte nach 45min kein Bock mehr. Viel Spaß


----------



## enemy111 (1. April 2009)

@enemy
Ja genau, dieses lebensgefährliche Ding etwas weiter unten am Hang. Den Speedkicker hat es ganz schön zerissen. Holzfäller sei dank.


.. was sollen das bedeuten ?  
das hat verdammt viel arbeit gemacht.


----------



## MasterAss (1. April 2009)

Nein, du hast mich missverstanden. Holzfäller = böse


----------



## average.stalker (1. April 2009)

wenn der dünnschiss vorüber ist, fahr ich mal zur waldquelle.
wie ich schon vor ein paar seiten gesagt habe: das ist nicht gut, irgendwas zu bauen, in einer gegend wo jeden abend zig leute spazieren gehen.
vollgas darunter, ist eh blöd da (leider, da geiler trail)

@masterass: tosmar, ich guck vorbei 

@freak: schöne bilder


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. April 2009)

@master: Die Fotos vom Freak sind im Gerzerschlag entstanden, was anderes gibs hier ja nicht wirklich


----------



## --->freak<--- (2. April 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @master: Die Fotos vom Freak sind im Gerzerschlag entstanden, was anderes gibs hier ja nicht wirklich



ja doch gerzer klippen mal schaun da fahren wa wohl heute hin ..  am wasserwek in alfeld beim KH ham wa auch gebaut in langholzen is von daniel auch eine strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (2. April 2009)

ich werde gleich die hühner satteln und mir den weg freisägen 






[/URL][/IMG]
die faulen waldarbeiter räumen nur bäume weg mit denen sich geld machen lässt 
genießt das schöne wetter


----------



## OrangeSpy (2. April 2009)

welchen trail vom wildkatter zur waldquelle meint ihr genau?
die schmalen der direkt am "abgrund" vorbeiführt?


----------



## eisenarsch (2. April 2009)

ja genau den trail auf dem kamm. die denken einfach nicht an andere und versauen ganze wege 
gugckst du hier


----------



## OrangeSpy (2. April 2009)

der trail ist doch so wie er ist super, schön flowig und schnell zu fahren
letzten herbst waren auf zwei schmalen wegen ganz am ende je ein umgestürzter baum zum springen umgebaut, das war schon integriert und ok


----------



## enemy111 (2. April 2009)

zwischen durch läuft da ein eichhörnchen über den weg oder sowas.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. April 2009)

...ich bin dann auch mal weg
Ciao ragazzi, G-K-R


----------



## waldarbeiterin (2. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe ab freitag we  wer hat bock auf ne kleine runde ?



ich!!! was für ne uhrzeit schwebt dir denn so vor?


----------



## MasterAss (2. April 2009)

@average
Wann habt ihr denn mal Bock/Zeit auf/für Gerzer Schlag?


----------



## eisenarsch (2. April 2009)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> ich!!! was für ne uhrzeit schwebt dir denn so vor?



gegen mittag ? dann ist es schon schön warm 
heute war/ist ja spitzen wetter !






[/URL][/IMG]
die säge hatte auch ihren spaß 





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## waldarbeiterin (2. April 2009)

nee, dann wohl eher nicht, da bin ich noch auf arbeit. könnte erst am nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (2. April 2009)

da kann ich leider nicht


----------



## average.stalker (2. April 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @average
> Wann habt ihr denn mal Bock/Zeit auf/für Gerzer Schlag?



dieses WE sind wir in Hamburg... so richtung nächste woche? oster-wochenende?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> gegen mittag ? dann ist es schon schön warm
> heute war/ist ja spitzen wetter !
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, so kennen wir Dich eisenarsch, die trail-Polizei, er räumt den Weg frei....
Das Wetter ist klasse, habe eine schöne Griesberg-Runde gedreht! Morgen ist es bei mir unsicher, evt ab 16.30 für ne lockere Runde! Jimi? Waldarbeiterin? Anne?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## anne waffel (2. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hey, so kennen wir Dich eisenarsch, die trail-Polizei, er räumt den Weg frei....
> Das Wetter ist klasse, habe eine schöne Griesberg-Runde gedreht! Morgen ist es bei mir unsicher, evt ab 16.30 für ne lockere Runde! Jimi? Waldarbeiterin? Anne?
> LG, G-K-R



Bin dabei...und lass´ mich wieder zurückfallen nach ´ner Stunde 

Anne...schlapp


----------



## waldarbeiterin (2. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> da kann ich leider nicht


----------



## waldarbeiterin (2. April 2009)

@ günter: wär ich auch dabei, wenns nicht später als 16.30 wird. wie darf ich das 'unsicher' werten???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. April 2009)

Hallo, 16.30 hatte ich wg. Jimi vorgeschlagen, er kann (wenn er mit von der Partie ist) erst dann... schaun wir mal!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (2. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nikolai-Helius-C...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

tja soll ich mich jetzt ärgern, dass 18,5" bei meiner Grösse von ca. 1.86m nen tick zu klein is?


----------



## --->freak<--- (2. April 2009)

heute haben wir es uns gewagt .... ganzschön tricky das teil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (3. April 2009)

wo isn das?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. April 2009)

16:30h ... bin dabei!!


----------



## eisenarsch (3. April 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wo isn das?



vermutlich der gerzener schlag


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. April 2009)

Jo ist der gerzer Schlag, aber wir dürfen da jetzt ncoh weniger fahren als jetzt.
Gib nen Neuen Jagdpächter und der verteilt wohl gerne Anzeigen.

Also muss wohl nen neues Gelände gesucht werden, nur nciht so leicht hier


----------



## enemy111 (3. April 2009)

was ?
anzeige ? mein gott ey. manchen förster sind echt krank !

eisenarsch ?  bist du heute wieder auf deinem esel ? ich wette, wir sehen uns irgendwo wieder.


----------



## --->freak<--- (3. April 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jo ist der gerzer Schlag, aber wir dürfen da jetzt ncoh weniger fahren als jetzt.
> Gib nen Neuen Jagdpächter und der verteilt wohl gerne Anzeigen.
> 
> Also muss wohl nen neues Gelände gesucht werden, nur nciht so leicht hier



ja leider , und noch weniger stimmt nicht ---> GARNICHT MEHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReD_BeaR (3. April 2009)

unsern neuen trail mussten wir auch wieder aufgeben, weil wir ja angeblich die tiere verscheuchen.... meinten die jäger, welche mit 3 jeeps durch den wald gefahren sind  und der trail liegt neben einer forstautobahn....


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. April 2009)

ist genauso wie am Bikepark Feuerberg, vor der Eröffnung wieder geschlossen wegen Vogelschützern


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> 16:30h ... bin dabei!!



kann sein dass ich mich verspäte!!! Ich melde mich bei Dir Günther!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> kann sein dass ich mich verspäte!!! Ich melde mich bei Dir Günther!


Kein Problem, ich bin um 16.30 am Söhrer Forsthaus, ggf fahren wir Dir entgegen und wer Lust hat kann uns ja mit die seine Tour einbauen...
...evt bleib ich auch gleich vor Ort im Biergarten sitzen und lasse mir von Euren hm berichten
LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldarbeiterin (3. April 2009)

mich prickt der hafer, fahre jetzt los. wollte auch gern ne etwas größere runde drehn, vielleicht fährt man sich ja übern weg heute.
euch trotzdem viel spaß!!


----------



## eisenarsch (3. April 2009)

wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen tour am sonntag ? 
das würde mir gefallen


----------



## Harvester (3. April 2009)

ReD_BeaR schrieb:


> unsern neuen trail mussten wir auch wieder aufgeben, weil wir ja angeblich die tiere verscheuchen.... meinten die jäger, welche mit 3 jeeps durch den wald gefahren sind  und der trail liegt neben einer forstautobahn....


 

wie schön doch heute wieder von DER norddeutschen Bikemetropole Badse zu lesen war......
Was die doch lügen können


----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

@ Rennfraktion
Wer fährt denn im Harzer Mountainbike Cup dieses Jahr mit?
(17.05. Clausthal, 24.05. Altenau, 07.06. Bad Harzburg, 08.08. Braunlage, 29.08. Schierke)


----------



## ReD_BeaR (3. April 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> wie schön doch heute wieder von DER norddeutschen Bikemetropole Badse zu lesen war......
> Was die doch lügen können



WO? in der HAZ? muss ich mir dann gleich mal durchlesen was die da geschrieben haben. schreib dann gleich ein kommentar hier rein


----------



## ReD_BeaR (3. April 2009)

na ja ganz toll presentiert!!! super. nun weiß ich wer olaf nützsche ist  der bikepark wurde ein paar mal erwähnt. mehr auch nicht. er stehe schon in den startlöchern wird gesagt. na ja ich hoffe es... mal sehn obs ne "mountain-bike" hochburg wird. also schön wäre es ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. April 2009)

ReD_BeaR schrieb:


> unsern neuen trail mussten wir auch wieder aufgeben, weil wir ja angeblich die tiere verscheuchen.... meinten die jäger, welche mit 3 jeeps durch den wald gefahren sind  und der trail liegt neben einer forstautobahn....



habt ihr euch mal das Niedersächsische Waldgesetzt besorgt?
schaut euch mal §25 an.
Das Befahren "tatsächlicher öffentlicher Wege ist mit Fahrädern erlaubt.
Tatsächliche öffentliche Wege sind alle Wege die als solches zu erkennen sind und von der Allgemeinheit gesucht werden.
Lasst euch nicht für dumm verkaufen nach dem Motto biken ist nur auf Fahrwegen erlaubt. Das ist klar falsch.

Wir im Deisterfoprum haben mit Taxifolia einen bikenden Rechtsanwalt, dr sich da kundig gemacht hat und gern jeden vertritt der eine Anzeige erhalten hat, da wartet er nur drauf mal mit so einem vors Gericht zu ziehen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## ReD_BeaR (3. April 2009)

danke für den tipp aber unser trail war leider ein nicht mehr benutzter weg für waldfahrzeuge. also in dem punkt nichts zu machen. und wir haben nicht das problem, das wir nicht fahren dürfen, sondern wir dürfen nichts bauen. rechtslage ist da klar und wir können da nichts machen... oder doch? ich meine nein aber wäre ja gfein, wenns da ne gesetzeslücke geben würde^^


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. April 2009)

Hey Schappi, 
danke Dir für die Hilfestellung Eurerseits! 
hoffe nicht das es in unseren Gefilden so eskaliert wie bei Euch! Momentan kann man mit dem forstdienlichen Personal und mit der Jägerschaft noch einen Plausch halten. Hoffentlich wird sich das Erbsenzählen hier nicht zu einen Konflikt entwickelt! Der Faktor "kopfloses" bauen gehört leider aber auch mit dazu...(wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe das hier ein 3-Meter-Shore in den Wald gebaut wurde)


----------



## --->freak<--- (3. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> habt ihr euch mal das Niedersächsische Waldgesetzt besorgt?
> schaut euch mal §25 an.
> Das Befahren "tatsächlicher öffentlicher Wege ist mit Fahrädern erlaubt.
> Tatsächliche öffentliche Wege sind alle Wege die als solches zu erkennen sind und von der Allgemeinheit gesucht werden.
> ...



hey vielen vieln dank für deine hilfe  aber leider ist da im schlag bei uns nichts zu machen da es ein privat grundstück ist und da kommt dann sone na anzeige wie "haus friedens bruch" oder sone ******* .. egal wir ham schon nen neuen trail angefangen heute  die bekommen uns nie aus den wäldern


----------



## MasterAss (3. April 2009)

So ein Förster möchte mir nicht begegnen und mich ankakken..

Es könnte sein, dass cih mich vergesse.


----------



## schappi (4. April 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> hey vielen vieln dank für deine hilfe  aber leider ist da im schlag bei uns nichts zu machen da es ein privat grundstück ist und da kommt dann sone na anzeige wie "haus friedens bruch" oder sone ******* .. egal wir ham schon nen neuen trail angefangen heute  die bekommen uns nie aus den wäldern



Hier das Waldgesetzt http://www.lgnapp.niedersachsen.de/vkv/allgemein/gesetze/n7510211.htm#par16
Lasst euch keinen erzählen vonwegen Hausfriedensbruch:
Siehe dazu §23:

§ 23
Recht zum Betreten 

(1) Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft ( § 2 Abs. 1) betreten und sich dort erholen. 

(2) Nicht betreten werden dürfen 

1. Waldkulturen, Walddickungen, Waldbaumschulen sowie Flächen, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen wird, 

2. Äcker in der Zeit vom Beginn ihrer Bestellung bis zum Ende der Ernte und 

3. Wiesen während der Aufwuchszeit und Weiden während der Aufwuchs- oder Weidezeit. 

(3) Betreten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist das Begehen, das Fahren in den Fällen des § 25 Abs. 1 und das Reiten.



§ 24
Begehen 

Das Begehen schließt das Skilaufen, das nicht durch Motorkraft oder Zugtiere bewirkte Schlittenfahren und das Benutzen von Krankenfahrstühlen ohne Motorkraft ein.



§ 25
Fahren 

(1) Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet .Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege ( § 37). 

(2) Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. Das Fahren mit den in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @ Rennfraktion
> Wer fährt denn im Harzer Mountainbike Cup dieses Jahr mit?
> (17.05. Clausthal, 24.05. Altenau, 07.06. Bad Harzburg, 08.08. Braunlage, 29.08. Schierke)


Salve, habe mir den 17.05. ausgeguckt, werde kurzfristig planen wg. Form, Wetter, usw..
Wer fährt von Eurer Truppe mit?
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (4. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve, habe mir den 17.05. ausgeguckt, werde kurzfristig planen wg. Form, Wetter, usw..
> Wer fährt von Eurer Truppe mit?
> LG, Günther



Ich werde es auch von Form und Zeit abhängig, kurzfristig planen. Wer von unserer Truppe mitfährt weiß ich noch nicht, kommen dieses Jahr schwer aus den Puschen.
Wie war Eure Tour gestern, oder bist du doch im Biergarten hängen geblieben? Ich habe gestern noch eine Feierabendrunde gedreht, auch bei uns waren die Holzbauern unterwegs und haben ein paar Wege ganzflächig mit Baumkronen bedeckt, da nützt auch die Fiskarssäge vom Eisenarsch nichts, ansonsten ist der Wald schon wieder erstaunlich trocken.
Morgen werden wir wohl Richtung Brockenblick radeln.
Alle schöne Stunden im Wald!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wie war Eure Tour gestern, oder bist du doch im Biergarten hängen geblieben? Ich habe gestern noch eine Feierabendrunde gedreht, auch bei uns waren die Holzbauern unterwegs und haben ein paar Wege ganzflächig mit Baumkronen bedeckt, da nützt auch die Fiskarssäge vom Eisenarsch nichts, ansonsten ist der Wald schon wieder erstaunlich trocken.
> Morgen werden wir wohl Richtung Brockenblick radeln.
> Alle schöne Stunden im Wald!


Dito
Gestern hat es noch für eine kleine Feierabendrunde gereicht, das Wetter war traumhaft, "Biergarten" war dann zu Hause angesagt
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manic_Harzer (4. April 2009)

Mahlzeit,

Clausthal wollte ich eigentlich auch mitfahren.
Muss aber mal sehen, weil ich das WE vorher in Kellerwald mitmische.
Werde es wohl auch kurzfristig nach Lust, Laune und körperlichem Wohl- oder auch nicht Wohlbefinden abmachen.

p.S.: Schaut mal hier!
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.31255.html

MfG Sören


----------



## enemy111 (5. April 2009)

dämpfer im arsch ! sone verdammte ........ ! und das is in den ferien.  
zum heulen !


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. April 2009)

was haste damit gemacht? gebrochen?


----------



## enemy111 (5. April 2009)

ne hab gestern geburtstag gehabt..bisschen gefeiert..
und voher halt biken. öl ist als erstes ausgelaufen..  ( erstaunlich wie viel da raus kommen kann ), dann hatte ich nach einiger zeit vergessen, dass mein dämpfer ja schrott ist. double gesprungen, gut gelandet, dämpfer hats zerfetzt. keine ahnung wie die teile da heißen, aber da hängt grade ne menge soo einfach rum. vielleicht kann man ja den noch reparieren lassen, aber ich denke eher, dass ein neuer her muss.


----------



## MasterAss (5. April 2009)

Was haste denn überhaupt für einen verbaut?

@all
Ist schon jemand meinen kleinen Drop an der Tosmarhütte gefahren?


----------



## eisenarsch (5. April 2009)

ich war da jetzt fast täglich und mir ist nichts derartiges aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (5. April 2009)

@ eisenarsch
Habe heute bein Sprung durch eine Baumkrone festgestellt, dass ich schneller war als mein Bike. Muss doch meine Fiskars wieder einpacken und wieder ein bisschen im Wald aufräumen. Außerdem war ich heute am Wildgatter und habe festgestellt, dass es ja auch Rotwild ohne Räder gibt.


----------



## eisenarsch (5. April 2009)

beim wildgatter fahre ich nie am ende einer tour vorbei ,bekomme nur hunger bei all den leckeren tieren


----------



## Manic_Harzer (5. April 2009)

Tach auch....

wollte morgen mal ne Diekholzen-Runde drehen!
Irgendwer Lust sich anzuschließen oder vielleicht jmd. dabei, der sich dort besser auskennt als ich?
Denke, dass ich so gegen 17:00 +/- 15min am Sportplatz sein werde, kann ich nicht so genau sagen, komme mit dem MTB aus Lamspringe.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine meine Km machen muss.

MfG Sören


----------



## enemy111 (5. April 2009)

@masterass : das war ein vivid. waaaaar..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. April 2009)

Manic_Harzer schrieb:


> Tach auch....
> 
> wollte morgen mal ne Diekholzen-Runde drehen!
> Irgendwer Lust sich anzuschließen oder vielleicht jmd. dabei, der sich dort besser auskennt als ich?
> ...



... wie schaut es Dienstag Abend aus. Wir sind gestern den Grieserg Trail gewandert und der ist trocken!!

Martin, Deinen Drop haben Günther und ich am Freitag bewundert... nicht befahren!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. April 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @all
> Ist schon jemand meinen kleinen Drop an der Tosmarhütte gefahren?


Klaro, angeschaut schon, aber nicht gefahren (voller Ehrfurcht: da springt man ja quasi über die Holzbank die dort steht)



eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich war da jetzt fast täglich und mir ist nichts derartiges aufgefallen


Ick kenn da was: "Gute Brillen! Gute Preise!" o.s.ä.



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern den Grieserg Trail gewandert und der ist trocken!!


Hey, das ist gut, aber wandern Und mit wer?

LG, G-K-R....jetzt ständig auf der VOTEC Seite...120mm, absenkbar, Magura Durin M


----------



## eisenarsch (5. April 2009)

dann ist der "phantomhügel" links von dem häuschen


----------



## anne waffel (5. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Außerdem war ich heute am Wildgatter und habe festgestellt, dass es ja auch Rotwild ohne Räder gibt.



Jau, das ist mir gestern auch erst vor´s Rad gehüpft.

Anne...Schreck


----------



## Albert Herum (5. April 2009)

@Eisenarsch:
War 'ne schöne Tour heute. Danke dafür. Ich hatte die Gegend allerdings flacher in Erinnerung. 
Wir sind jetzt wieder soweit fit und planen das nächste Hügelchen zu nehmen. Gruß an D.

S.


----------



## eisenarsch (5. April 2009)

das freut mich ,können wir gern wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (5. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> dann ist der "phantomhügel" links von dem häuschen



Wie meinste das mit dem "phantom". stimmt schon, recht unscheinbar, aber der geht ins Flat also obacht


----------



## --->freak<--- (6. April 2009)

so wieder mal was neues ^^  die überwingungs kraft war sehr groß


----------



## HITOMI (6. April 2009)

Respekt


----------



## MasterAss (6. April 2009)

Sehr sehr geil & Respekt!

Wo isn das genau in Thale? Ist das ein Local-Spot oder was offizielles?


----------



## waldhase (6. April 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Jau, das ist mir gestern auch erst vor´s Rad gehüpft.
> 
> Anne...Schreck



Warst Du im Harz oder gibt es Rotwild in freier Natur, bei uns gibt es nur Rehwild!?


----------



## anne waffel (6. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Warst Du im Harz oder gibt es Rotwild in freier Natur, bei uns gibt es nur Rehwild!?



Klaro...nur Rehe , auf dem Singletrail Wildgatter-Waldquelle.

Anne...wild


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. April 2009)

@master: das ist der Zieldouble vom rosstrappendownhill, wenn du von Richtung Goslar kommst immer den Schildern Richtung Seilbahnfolgen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. April 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Klaro...nur Rehe , auf dem Singletrail Wildgatter-Waldquelle.
> 
> Anne...wild



sehr schön, anne...übt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. April 2009)

gibts Intresse an Standardtreffpunkt für Feierabendrunden?

z.b. 17.30 Bosch oder Diekholzen Beusterbrücke ?

Wer da ist fährt, wer nicht, fährt alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (7. April 2009)

ich hab immer erst Feierabend, wenn ihr schon fast wieder zu Hause seit...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. April 2009)

17:30h leider auch für mich, bis auf Freitag, nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## eisenarsch (7. April 2009)

ich bin raus ,muss schichten


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich bin raus ,muss schichten



und Karfreitag? 10.00 ab Gallberg "Station6 Panoramablick"?

gucktsdu:http://www.stereofoto.ikcc.de/menu324.html


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. April 2009)

Moin Pfädchen, 10h ist arg früh, würde aber bei einer Tour später "einsteigen".


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. April 2009)

bis Söhre/Tosmar braucht ich mindestens 1h, es gibt viele Pädken die gefahren werden wollen .
Wenn du um 8.oo startest schaffst du die Rücktour vom letzten Herbst locker und triffst noch vor 10.oo am Gallberg ein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> bis Söhre/Tosmar braucht ich mindestens 1h, es gibt viele Pädken die gefahren werden wollen .
> Wenn du um 8.oo startest schaffst du die Rücktour vom letzten Herbst locker und triffst noch vor 10.oo am Gallberg ein .



... okay, Spitzenidee!  8 Uhr, huhu... Karfreitag!! Um die Zeit bin ich noch in der Kirche, oder was wahrscheinlicher ist am schlafen


----------



## Harvester (8. April 2009)

hiho
Ich könnte mal wieder die Hilfe eurer Restekisten gebrauchen....
Heute is mir meine rechte Pedale ausm Gewinde gerutscht, sprich das Gewinde is hin. Nun werde ich wohl nen neuen Kurbelarm brauchen. Hat jemand von euch noch ne möglichst *günstige* Lösung parat? Da soll jetzt nichts wildes dran, das heb ich mir für nen neuen Rahmen auf. Denke ich hab normale Shimano 4 Kant , werde das aber morgen bei Tageslicht nochmal genauer schauen. Danke schonmal

Harvester


----------



## average.stalker (8. April 2009)

falls du ein normales 68mm innenlagergehäuse hast und interesse hast, auf ein "modernes" innenlager hast, dann könnten wir dir ein shimano slx innenlager mit aussenliegenden lagerschalen anbieten (unbenutzt) und dazu eine nur 3 mal benutze kurbel SHIMANO FCM542 (also eine recht einfache)

ist einsgesamt nicht schwer. (Deore niveau) - kann nur leichter sein, als was mit 4kant lager 

interesse zu basteln?


----------



## Mudwild (9. April 2009)

Ich hätte da noch ´ne DEORE 4-Kant rumliegen.


----------



## Harvester (9. April 2009)

Also ich ich schaff es nichtmal mit meinen billigen oneforall Bikewerkzeugen die zentralen Inbusschrauben zu lösen. Somit seh ich gar nicht, welche Aufnahme dahinter liegen. Also FALLS du Lust hast Average mich an deinem Schrauberwissen incl. Werkzeug teilhaben zu lassen wäre ich sehr glücklich^^. Was willste denn dann dafür haben?


----------



## JesKacz (9. April 2009)

Hallo an alle, 

schöne Ostern und vorallem viel Spaß beim biken... schönes Wedda!!!!

DH mal anders....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93UzcOVdYPM&feature=channel"]YouTube - Extreme Mexican Mountain Biking[/ame]


----------



## enemy111 (10. April 2009)

alter 2008er vivid schrott, neuer 09er vivid seit gestern da, heute eingebaut. klasse teil ! auf jedenfall besseres ansprechverhalten. ..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... okay, Spitzenidee!  8 Uhr, huhu... Karfreitag!! Um die Zeit bin ich noch in der Kirche, oder was wahrscheinlicher ist am schlafen



okay, 2. start ostermontagabendrunde "Gang nach Emaus"
Emaus = Forsthaus/Kupferschmiede/AT


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> alter 2008er vivid schrott, neuer 09er vivid seit gestern da, heute eingebaut. klasse teil ! auf jedenfall besseres ansprechverhalten. ..



Man gut das ich den 09er bekomme, mit Feder in Titan optik.

@all: Wer Abends mal Langeweile hat sollte auf jedenfall mal im Thega das 3D Kino besuchen, haben da gestern Monsters vs. Aliens gesehen.
Ist echt der hammer, auch super für Brillenträger geeignet.


----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr
Reglement:
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum Thread Biken im Deister. ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.

Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> okay, 2. start ostermontagabendrunde "Gang nach Emaus"
> Emaus = Forsthaus/Kupferschmiede/AT



Wie schaut´s denn morgen mit der Tour um die lamspringer Berge aus?
Da war doch etwas geplant?!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Leichtbauschwulettenschläuche



 geil


----------



## enemy111 (10. April 2009)

totaler schwachsinn !
" lechtbauschwuletten ".. dies zeigt, dass man genug geld dafür hat.
" vorderradbremse ab " .. damit die dirt schwuletten ne chance haben ? 
" downhill" oder vr-bremse ? ..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. April 2009)

...ich glaube er wollte mit dem Wort einfach nur die sportliche Lycra-Hose umschreiben... sehr kreativ gelungen


----------



## eisenarsch (10. April 2009)

so ein schönes wetter  habe es vorhin auf 62km mit 1160hm gebracht. supi  wie immer kaum biker im wald 
jetzt mal nudeln verputzen


----------



## waldhase (10. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn morgen mit der Tour um die lamspringer Berge aus?
> Da war doch etwas geplant?!



Hallo Jimi, wir haben Morgen eine Tour in Lamspringe geplant. Wir treffen uns um 14.00 Uhr vor dem Kloster  (Straße: "Am Wasserwerk"  - Richtung Rhüden). Wir reisen mit Auto an, geplant ist eine Strecke von 25-30km. 
Wenn Du Lust hast, komm vorbei!
vg. wh.


----------



## Hils-Biker (10. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> so ein schönes wetter  habe es vorhin auf 62km mit 1160hm gebracht. supi  wie immer kaum biker im wald
> jetzt mal nudeln verputzen



kommt wohl darauf an, wo man fährt.....
gute 70km und etwas über 1500hm.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. April 2009)

1.alles 11.oo geduscht


----------



## MasterAss (10. April 2009)

Also ich war heute unterwegs, schön war´s. Neuen Trail entdeckt 

Morgen werde ich mal ohne Bike an meinem Sprung am Tosmar feilen...

@Schappi
Geile Idee 

@all
Wer von euch kann eine sehr gut erhaltene 2 Jahre alte Gore Phantom N2S Softshell gebrauchen?
Natürlich gewaschen!  Letzte Nutzung liegt 1 Jahr zurück...

Größe M - Farbe siehe Foto!






Ärmel sind abzippbar und darunter ist dann ein vollwertiges Trikot mit kurzen Ärmeln, also keine Weste nach´m abzippen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (10. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn !
> " lechtbauschwuletten ".. dies zeigt, dass man genug geld dafür hat.
> " vorderradbremse ab " .. damit die dirt schwuletten ne chance haben ?
> " downhill" oder vr-bremse ? ..



Humor ist dir aber auch abgegangen oder?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Jimi, wir haben Morgen eine Tour in Lamspringe geplant. Wir treffen uns um 14.00 Uhr vor dem Kloster  (Straße: "Am Wasserwerk"  - Richtung Rhüden). Wir reisen mit Auto an, geplant ist eine Strecke von 25-30km.
> Wenn Du Lust hast, komm vorbei!
> vg. wh.


Hallo Osterhase
Bin zwar nicht Jimi aber morgen trotzdem dabei
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. April 2009)

Der Jimi ist morgen auch mit von der Partie Günther kommst Du zu mir und wir radel zusammen los?

Ich habe heute knappe 1200hm auf ca. 30km gemacht...mit Tempo 

morgen werde ich die Klamotten anziehen die ich heute an hatte... dann können wir die Schwarzkittel im lamspringer Forst nur durch meinen Geruch vor uns her treiben


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 1.alles 11.oo geduscht



Hey Pfädchen wo warst Du heute um 10Uhr??


----------



## eisenarsch (11. April 2009)

anfrage zur nachtfahrt ,versuch 3762  wer hat interesse ? vielleicht montag abend ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> anfrage zur nachtfahrt ,versuch 3762  wer hat interesse ? vielleicht montag abend ?


Da schlaf ick schon Aber wie sieht es morgen aus? Wir fahren in die Südprovinz, hast Du Lust & Zeit?
LG, Günther, bis evt. Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Der Jimi ist morgen auch mit von der Partie Günther kommst Du zu mir und wir radel zusammen los?
> 
> Ich habe heute knappe 1200hm auf ca. 30km gemacht...mit Tempo


Wo warst Du denn? 1200hm, nicht schlecht, ca. 6x Griesberg rauf&runter, da bitte ich aber für Morgen um frische Klamotten...
LG, G


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. April 2009)

unter Anderem 2x Tosmar und dann habe ich rüber zum Griesberg gemacht und nochmal die Richtung "Salze Süd" geradelt. 
Bei dem Wetter und dem Boden... ->


----------



## waldhase (11. April 2009)

@Jimi & Günther: 
Mit Euch sind wir dann 7. Als Pfadfinder findet Ihr ja sicher den Treffpunkt, ansonsten ich habe mein Handy dabei - also bis später.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. April 2009)

So, der Tag / die Tour kann kommen: bike heute nacht generalüberhohlt, neue Luft, race-bereift, Beläge aufgeraut, Gels&Riegel zugeführt und gleich zum Frühstück gibt es noch eine doppelte Portion Pasta
@Jimi: mit mir ist ab 13.00 zu rechnen
@osterhase: mit uns ist ab 14.00 zu rechnen
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. April 2009)

13h ist gebongt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. April 2009)

sorry jiimi, die Beschreibung deines Programms am Karfreitagmorgen hab ich für 'ne Absage gehalten.

bin dann schon vor 9.00 los.


----------



## MasterAss (11. April 2009)

War heute morgen im herrlich sonnigen Wald und habe meinen kleinen Sprung abgerissen und neugebaut.

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. April 2009)

Der ist aber wirklich niedlich


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> sorry jiimi, die Beschreibung deines Programms am Karfreitagmorgen hab ich für 'ne Absage gehalten.
> 
> bin dann schon vor 9.00 los.



vor 9h ist schon ziemlich krass


----------



## Harvester (11. April 2009)

ich hör ja vom Stalker nichts mehr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (11. April 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Der ist aber wirklich niedlich



Für´n Enduro mit 140mm hinten reicht´s, da er ins Flat geht. Hast aber gut Speed an der Stelle so dass es dich ziemlich weit trägt (ca. 3-4m).

Du musst bedenken, dass sich um einen hochfrequenzierten D) Wanderweg handelt, wenn man da einen fetten Klotz hinbaut weiß ich genau wie lange der hält.

Mehr ist leider nicht drin ohne große Grundkonstruktion mit 2 Stämmen, 2 Querträgern und Latten zum fahren. Ich will außerdem die Natur weitesgehend nutzen ohne großartig was zu zerstören.


----------



## waldhase (11. April 2009)

@jimi & Günther
wie ich euch kenne seit ihr frisch und munter wieder zu Hause angekommen, es war eine schöne kleine Runde heute und der Schlusstrail ging richtig gut.
Das nächste Mal macht Jimi den Scout mit Treffpunkt "Baxmanneiche" oder ich mache den Scout durch meinen Wald.
Ach ja, und für Morgen habe ich alle Eier versteckt, viel Spaß beim suchen oder finden lassen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @jimi & Günther
> wie ich euch kenne seit ihr frisch und munter wieder zu Hause angekommen, es war eine schöne kleine Runde heute und der Schlusstrail ging richtig gut.
> Das nächste Mal macht Jimi den Scout mit Treffpunkt "Baxmanneiche" oder ich mache den Scout durch meinen Wald.
> Ach ja, und für Morgen habe ich alle Eier versteckt, viel Spaß beim suchen oder finden lassen.


Hallo waldhase, sind gut wieder in unserer Hauptprovinz angekommen, ich hatte noch einen Schleicher, aber ja auch diverse Ersatzschläuche wie Du weißt
Es war sehr schön, nette Mitfahrer hast Du
Bis bald und beim nächsten Mal gehts in den Hildesheimer Wald....
Frohe Ostern!
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (11. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Es war sehr schön, nette Mitfahrer hast Du
> Bis bald und beim nächsten Mal gehts in den Hildesheimer Wald....
> Frohe Ostern!
> LG, Günther



Vielen Dank für die Blumen, das Gleiche haben sie auch von euch gesagt.
Also das nächste Mal Hildesheimer Wald - wo geht es los?


----------



## enemy111 (11. April 2009)

heißer kicker


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen, das Gleiche haben sie auch von euch gesagt.
> Also das nächste Mal Hildesheimer Wald - wo geht es los?



Die Runde war super, vor allen wenn man unsere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit sieht... mit einem Auge zugedrückt
Für die Hi-Wald Runde lass uns wenn am Maiental starten.. oder Söhrer F-Haus, an der Baxmann-Eiche können wir dann andächtlich nicken.
Den part als Scout würde ich allerdings gern Pfädchenfinder überlassen, die Hi-Wald-Runde entspricht Seiner Idee!!
Günther, für Willingen müssen wir noch etwas arbeiten


----------



## waldhase (12. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Die Runde war super, vor allen wenn man unsere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit sieht... mit einem Auge zugedrückt
> Für die Hi-Wald Runde lass uns wenn am Maiental starten.. oder Söhrer F-Haus, an der Baxmann-Eiche können wir dann andächtlich nicken.
> Den part als Scout würde ich allerdings gern Pfädchenfinder überlassen, die Hi-Wald-Runde entspricht Seiner Idee!!
> Günther, für Willingen müssen wir noch etwas arbeiten



Ja, mit der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war das nicht so berauschend, aber es haben eben auch nicht alle den gleichenTrainingsstand.
Tour mit Pfädchenfinder wird sicher klasse. Je mehr Trails um so besser (so wie gestern zu Schluß).


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. April 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Für´n Enduro mit 140mm hinten reicht´s, da er ins Flat geht. Hast aber gut Speed an der Stelle so dass es dich ziemlich weit trägt (ca. 3-4m).
> 
> Du musst bedenken, dass sich um einen hochfrequenzierten D) Wanderweg handelt, wenn man da einen fetten Klotz hinbaut weiß ich genau wie lange der hält.
> 
> Mehr ist leider nicht drin ohne große Grundkonstruktion mit 2 Stämmen, 2 Querträgern und Latten zum fahren. Ich will außerdem die Natur weitestgehend nutzen ohne großartig was zu zerstören.



war ja net abwertend gemeint, ich finds gut wenn wenigsten einer mal etwas Abwechslung in die trails bringt.

Man ich will endlich mein Bike haben, Neue Parts warten zu Hause schon, Die 17KG Marke wartet darauf geknackt zu werden.


Frohe Ostern an alle


----------



## MasterAss (12. April 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> war ja net abwertend gemeint, ich finds gut wenn wenigsten einer mal etwas Abwechslung in die trails bringt.
> 
> Man ich will endlich mein Bike haben, Neue Parts warten zu Hause schon, Die 17KG Marke wartet darauf geknackt zu werden.
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch nicht so aufgenommen 

Das ist nur der Anfang, habe nämlich nen neuen Trail entdeckt der richtig derbe Speed hat und am Ende durch einen alten Graben führt. Da werde ich die nächsten Monate beschäftigt sein.

Am Tosmartrail lohnt es sich jedoch kaum was einzubauen. Vllt. an der einen recht "steilen" Stelle ein Drop ins Gefälle. Mal sehen...

Generell gibt es einfach (noch) zu wenige Trails mit steilem Charakter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja, mit der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war das nicht so berauschend, aber es haben eben auch nicht alle den gleichenTrainingsstand.
> Tour mit Pfädchenfinder wird sicher klasse. Je mehr Trails um so besser (so wie gestern zu Schluß).



... nicht berauschend? Unser Schnitt in Bewegung war super! Günther hat die genauen Daten, ich habe nur über GPS mitgemessen. Das Augenzwinkern galt den Pausen die wir glücklicherweise eingelegt haben


----------



## enemy111 (12. April 2009)

frohe ostern jungs und mädels. 
..und mischlinge..


----------



## waldhase (12. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... nicht berauschend? Unser Schnitt in Bewegung war super! Günther hat die genauen Daten, ich habe nur über GPS mitgemessen. Das Augenzwinkern galt den Pausen die wir glücklicherweise eingelegt haben



Ja, Morgen früh bis du ja leider in der Kirche, sollte die nicht stattfinden, gilt nach wie vor die Einladung (Eisenarsch, Günther, Pfädchenfinder natürlich auch): 10.00Uhr Parkplatz Jägerhaus-Bodensteiner Klippen (ganz gemütlich natürlich).


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. April 2009)

10 Uhr morgens früh??


----------



## waldhase (12. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> 10 Uhr morgens früh??



Das ist genau Deine Zeit! Da kommen der Sonntagsbraten und die Sahnestücke gleich wieder runter.
Vergesse die Sonnenmilch nicht.


----------



## eisenarsch (12. April 2009)

10 uhr ist mir auch zu früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. April 2009)

heute war Regeneration angesagt


[/IMG]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. April 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

was Telefone heute alles so können?!
... sorry Waldhase 10h ist mir zu früh. Da bin ich beim Osterbrunch


----------



## eisenarsch (12. April 2009)

das hatte ich samstag 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Molo (12. April 2009)

Lustige kleine Runde  Rotzberg-Jugendherberge-Bosch-Aussichtstum-Neuhof-Wildgatter-Waldqelle und wieder ab nach Himmelsthür übern Rotzberg 

Ich brauch nur endlich mal was vernünftiges fahrbares


----------



## waldhase (13. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> was Telefone heute alles so können?!
> ... sorry Waldhase 10h ist mir zu früh. Da bin ich beim Osterbrunch


Das ist OK, ich muss ja eh noch Trainingsrückstand aufholen.
Tolles Foto!
Um Panoramafotos herzustellen empfehle ich Dir "PanoramaStudio"
oder schick mir die Fotos, dann erstelle ich es Dir (ohne Übergänge).
Viel Spaß beim Brunch.


----------



## average.stalker (13. April 2009)

wir sind bei Rilanas Eltern. Auf die Pferde aufpassen. Und hier gibts kein dsl :-(

@Ben: kennste den kleinen trail/ wanderweg oberhalb von dehnsen der bis zum Coelleturm bei Eike geht? Immer schoen an der Kante lang am berg. Ist nur Max 50cm breit, vll wegen der gegenanstiege nicht so Super fuer nen downhiller. Aber echt spaßig. Was es alles gibt hier. 

@Masterass: sieht doch nett aus. Wo isn der andere trail?


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. April 2009)

Ja kenne ich, laufe ich öfters mit dem Hund lang, ein Teil davon ist Teststrecke von Nicolai.
Fahrt ihr nen roten Mini? dann hätte ich Rilana am Samstag beim zeitungen verteilen gesehen.

PS: hier unten an der Bundesstrasse ist DSL aber nur 385, wenn de lust hast kann man sich ja mal zum labern treffen


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. April 2009)

achja, falls Interesse besteht kann ich euch den Gerzer Schlag zeigen, also die Strecke da, man darf zwar nciht mehr fahren, aber ist auch noch nix weggerissen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ....Günther, für Willingen müssen wir noch etwas arbeiten


Jawohl Schöne 1100hm-TE in 2Std20min
Und ja, ich war der, der heute 6x über den Tosmar gefahren bin
Schön trocken im Wald und auf den trails, hin und wie noch eine Suhle und das wars...und bis Do gibt es Sonne satt
LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. April 2009)

Hallo Günther,
morgen am späten nachmittag lust zur 4 Hügeltour (AT, Roterberg, Griesberg (Jiimi?), Tosmar)? denn Blocktraining soll besonders gut sein!
ca. gefühlte 5kg Sahnetorte und 10kg Grillgut mit duzenden Liter Bier wollen verbrannt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Günther,
> morgen am späten nachmittag lust zur 4 Hügeltour (AT, Roterberg, Griesberg (Jiimi?), Tosmar)? denn Blocktraining soll besonders gut sein!
> ca. gefühlte 5kg Sahnetorte und 10kg Grillgut mit duzenden Liter Bier wollen verbrannt werden.



Beim Griesberg würde ich mich einklinken (Betonstraße falls Ihr von Petze aus kommt) ... Griesberg -> Trail -> Welfenhöhe -> ??? Könnte aber erst um 18:20h an der Betonstrecke sein 
Der Schlammtrail vom Griesberg ins Maiental ist trocken


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Beim Griesberg würde ich mich einklinken (Betonstraße falls Ihr von Petze aus kommt) ... Griesberg -> Trail -> Welfenhöhe -> ??? Könnte aber erst um 18:20h an der Betonstrecke sein
> Der Schlammtrail vom Griesberg ins Maiental ist trocken


dann würde ich um 17.00 starten, 17.40 AT, dann ca 18.30 am Griesberg, Schnittpunkt Forstweg aus dem Beustertal mit Teerstraße, ab da wirds flacher.
Welfenhöhe, nö wäre der 5.Hügel Wolfsschlucht, Bäxmän, Erlengrund, Wanderweg Richtung Tosmar 
see you


----------



## waldhase (13. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja, Morgen früh bis du ja leider in der Kirche, sollte die nicht stattfinden, gilt nach wie vor die Einladung (Eisenarsch, Günther, Pfädchenfinder natürlich auch): 10.00Uhr Parkplatz Jägerhaus-Bodensteiner Klippen (ganz gemütlich natürlich).



Mit so vielen Hm kann ich nicht dienen, aber die Tour in den Bodensteiner Klippen waren echt der Hit. In den Wurzeltrail den Naturlehrpfad konnte ich die Waldhasequalitäten herrlich ausleben.
Die Jungs aus dem IBC Thread Salzgitter sind gut drauf und wir hatten viel Spaß. WIr waren heute mit 11 Bikern unterwegs.

@Jimi, wie versprochen schicke ich Dir den GPX-Track.

Schöne Restwoche


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. April 2009)

@waldosterhase
Ihr hattet eine schöne Tour wie man auf dem Foto sehen kann 
Sehr aktive bIKER auch in den Ostprovinzen
Die nächste gemeinsame Tour ist quasi schon geplant, morgen gucken wir mal mit unserem ultimativem pfädchenfinder wo die Rampen stehen
LG, Günther
Hat Du ein Erinnerungsfoto von Samstag?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> dann würde ich um 17.00 starten, 17.40 AT, dann ca 18.30 am Griesberg, Schnittpunkt Forstweg aus dem Beustertal mit Teerstraße, ab da wirds flacher.
> Welfenhöhe, nö wäre der 5.Hügel Wolfsschlucht, Bäxmän, Erlengrund, Wanderweg Richtung Tosmar
> see you


Salve und Guten Abend, steige an der Haltestelle Diekholzen/Sportplatz/eon-Schneise dem AW-Express um 18.00 Uhr zu, wenn es recht ist
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (13. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> dann würde ich um 17.00 starten



ich klinke mich bei euch ein und werde gegen 17 uhr vor deiner tür stehen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve und Guten Abend, steige an der Haltestelle Diekholzen/Sportplatz/eon-Schneise dem AW-Express um 18.00 Uhr zu, wenn es recht ist
> LG, Günther


Sportplatz Neuhof wäre schön oder Diekholzen Kürche dann wirds nix mit Roterberg, geht auch.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich klinke mich bei euch ein und werde gegen 17 uhr vor deiner tür stehen


Hilfe, der Psycho
Schön das Du dabei bist! Machete? Säge? Cam? Flutlicht? OK, Dein Einsatz
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Sportplatz Neuhof wäre schön oder Diekholzen Kürche dann wirds nix mit Roterberg, geht auch.


Bahnhof? Egal, sag wo ich stehen soll, da steh ich
Oder frag eisenarsch, der weis weiter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich klinke mich bei euch ein und werde gegen 17 uhr vor deiner tür stehen


dann haben wir gut eine Stunde für AT und Roten. 
Günther sammeln wir dann um 18.00 unten an der eon-Schneise auf. Er macht dann das pace bike, damit wir Jiimi am Griesberg ausgeruht einfangen können


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> dann haben wir gut eine Stunde für AT und Roten.
> Günther sammeln wir dann um 18.00 unten an der eon-Schneise auf. Er macht dann das pace bike, damit wir Jiimi am Griesberg ausgeruht einfangen können



ausgeruht ist gut, ich muss ganz schön reintreten wenn ich das schaffen will, kann bei mir leider erst gegen 18h los
@ Waldhase...   Danke für die Foto´s  Wegen Pfingsten sage ich Dir bescheid.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. April 2009)

falls ich mich um fünf Minuten verspäte bitte ich schon jetzt um Nachsicht!! In diesem Falle melde ich mich aber bei einem von Euch... Ihr könnt mir ja dann entgegenkommen und wir fahren dann nochmal zusammen den GB hoch :+))


----------



## MasterAss (14. April 2009)

Vllt. treffen wir uns im Wald. Bin auch so um die Uhrzeit unterwegs... Kann sein das ich 18h EON-Schneise Söhrerforsthaus schaffe. Aber mit mir im Schlepptau geht es bergauf sehr langsam!


----------



## OrangeSpy (14. April 2009)

ich hab heute am hohnsensee drei biker auf canyons gesehen, 1x rot, 1x weiß und einmal schwarz. war das jemand von hier?


----------



## average.stalker (14. April 2009)

back in hildesheim und back mit DSL 
@ Ben: leider zu spät gesehen.
nächstes mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. April 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> back in hildesheim und back mit DSL
> @ Ben: leider zu spät gesehen.
> nächstes mal.



Ist nicht schlimm, vorher einfach im icq anschreiben.
Bin im mom sowieso im Krankenhaus, meine Tochter sollte morgen kommen *wird langsam zeit, ist 8 Tage drüber*


----------



## Harvester (14. April 2009)

Na dann mal alles Gute



Average, wie stehts umme Kurbel?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. April 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlimm, vorher einfach im icq anschreiben.
> Bin im mom sowieso im Krankenhaus, meine Tochter sollte morgen kommen *wird langsam zeit, ist 8 Tage drüber*


----------



## average.stalker (14. April 2009)

UIH! alles gute und so!
da hat man aber auch andere dinge im koppe, als biken!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. April 2009)

Hey Jimi, bin wieder Zu Hause: war das ein Gemetzel
Werde noch an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen müssen, dafür hat es aber riesig Spaß gemacht auch die Steinchengeschichte war einmalig: das es sowas gibt....
Wir sind dann noch gut aus dem Wald gekommen....Matze hatte es dann noch am weitesten, der schläft heute Nacht aber besser
LG, und gerne wieder, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (14. April 2009)

heute werde ich sicher mal mehr als 3 stunden pennen 
die tour war gut ,das fummeln an herr´n geröllheimer´s bike war auch witzig






[/URL][/IMG]

so ein gewusel gegen einem steinchen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. April 2009)

... da fummelt man beim warten auf die Kumpels unter höchster Anstrengung und Einsatz so einen kleinen Stein in die Schalung damit auch die (Kumpels) eine Pause genießen können und muß sich nur blanken Hohn und Spott anhören tsts..  

Ne Leute, sorry war nicht geplant!

Günther, manchmal lässt man sich von so zwei "Hotspurts" halt anstecken

Matze, erhol´ Dich, mir hat schon die kleine Runde gereicht!!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. April 2009)

@eisenarsch
Schlaf schön

Wer hatte Öl dabei? Wer Werkzeug? Wer die Digi-Cam?
Genau der


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Günther, manchmal lässt man sich von so zwei "Hotspurts" halt anstecken


Genau so wars


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. April 2009)

Gruppendynamik ist immer wieder schön!
auch wenn der ein oder andere dabei oder danach stoned ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (15. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @eisenarsch
> 
> Wer hatte Öl dabei? Wer Werkzeug? Wer die Digi-Cam?
> Genau der



in mir steckt ein kleiner mac guyver 
sonst hätte er hier






[/URL][/IMG]
noch länger so geguckt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> in mir steckt ein kleiner mac guyver
> sonst hätte er hier
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, so hat er geguckt und immer was von einer Wand gesprochen, oder war es Stein?
Das Cube hat das Schaltauge wieder gerichtet bekommen und fährt wieder auf den maxxis! Die haben einfach mehr Seitenhalt; die Schwalbes sind ok für geradeaus...aber nix für Harvester-Fahrspuren
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jo, so hat er geguckt und immer was von einer Wand gesprochen, oder war es Stein?
> Das Cube hat das Schaltauge wieder gerichtet bekommen und fährt wieder auf den maxxis! Die haben einfach mehr Seitenhalt; die Schwalbes sind ok für geradeaus...aber nix für Harvester-Fahrspuren
> LG, G-K-R



meine rede: gewichtsfetischismus+gimmicks eignen sich bestenfalls für waldautobahnen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. April 2009)

!! Das war Mondgestein!!


----------



## enemy111 (16. April 2009)

war im krankenhaus. .. aber nach 3 tagen ekligem essen bin ich wieder da. 2-3 wochen keinerlei sport wegen gehirnerschütterung.


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> war im krankenhaus. .. aber nach 3 tagen ekligem essen bin ich wieder da. 2-3 wochen keinerlei sport wegen gehirnerschütterung.



wie du lagst im krankenhas ? :-O


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> meine rede: gewichtsfetischismus+gimmicks eignen sich bestenfalls für waldautobahnen.



Was war denn los, ich dachte "eisenarsch" hat immer eine Kettensäge dabei, war der Sprit alle? 
Bin gerade durch heimischen Urwälder, auch hier waren die Holzbauern am sägen und natürlich bleiben die Baumkronen auf den Wegen liegen...
Ich muss wohl auch mal mit der Fiskars los - genießt das schöne Wetter!!


----------



## average.stalker (16. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> war im krankenhaus. .. aber nach 3 tagen ekligem essen bin ich wieder da. 2-3 wochen keinerlei sport wegen gehirnerschütterung.



ach du ********... 
gute besserung


----------



## enemy111 (16. April 2009)

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (16. April 2009)

@Frorider Ben: Ja, ist ein roter Mini. Ich glaube, ich habe Dich auch gesehen.
Beim nächsten Mal klappt das bestimmt mit nem Treffen.
...Und....alles Gute!!!

@enemy: Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. April 2009)

Jepp dann hatte ich dich auch gesehen, hast auch leicht hinterher geguckt, habs nur geahnt sonst hätte ich gewunken.

So meine Tochter ist jetzt auch da, mit 9 Tagen nach Termin kam sie gestern Mittag Kerngesund zur Welt, 3500Gramm bei ner Größe von 53cm





Downhillbikerin in Spee


----------



## anne waffel (16. April 2009)

Wow, gut hinbekommen! Supi. So klein und schon ´ne Jeans an. Cool. Herzliche Glückwünsche auch an die Mama.

Anne...Prost


----------



## Harvester (16. April 2009)

Alles Gute an euch Ben (hab das schon dreimal erleben dürfen.)


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. April 2009)

Danke, da kommt immer ne Fotografin, die hatte zufällig eine mit die passte


----------



## HITOMI (16. April 2009)

Von mir auch herzliche Glückwünsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. April 2009)

Alles Gute für Euch
Ich würde sagen ganz der Papa
LG, Günther


----------



## enemy111 (16. April 2009)

´herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. April 2009)

was lange währt wird gut
viel glück der jungen Familie


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. April 2009)

Danke euch allen, suche gerade nen MX trikot in XXXXXXXXXXXXXS.
Wär was weiß mal melden.

@Günther: Das sagen sie alle, also Familie und so, aber ich kann noch keine Ähnlichkeit feststellen.


----------



## eisenarsch (16. April 2009)

herzliche Glückwunsche auch von mir


----------



## average.stalker (16. April 2009)

ja gratuliere!
alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## ChristopherB (16. April 2009)

Alles Gute an dich und deine neue kleine Familie!


----------



## MasterAss (16. April 2009)

Von mir auch alles gute zur Tochter!


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich bin ja mal gespannt wie der Kindersitz auf deinem Bike aussieht.


----------



## --->freak<--- (16. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich ja mal gespannt wie der Kindersitz auf deinem Bike aussieht.



noch ma herzlichenglück wunsch von mir benni ... 
 mach mal benni is sicher der bürner  nein spaß sonst fällt die kleine da noch raus 

und viel viel glück euch beiden  ehh dreien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. April 2009)

Alles Gute dem kleenen Wurm, den Eltern natürlich auch!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. April 2009)

Wow soo viele Gratulationen Danke euch allen, sind jetzt zu Hause angekommen.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das neue Bike, dann ist das Jahr perfekt.

Ride On


----------



## average.stalker (17. April 2009)

du fährst ja bald Nicolai und nicht mehr Alutech, ansonsten wäre die wahl ja klar gewesen:






My first Wildsau


----------



## ReD_BeaR (17. April 2009)

auch viele glückwusche von mir!!! und alles guuuuute


----------



## EWO (17. April 2009)

gratulation auch von mir. 
wünsche dir ruhige nächte und einen gesunden schlaf


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. April 2009)

Danke @ all

@ avarage: genau das Laufrad suche ich, wusste nur den Namen net mehr, aber man bekommt sie nur noch gebraucht für ca 300eur. Jü hat erzählt das er keinen Lieferanten mehr für die Teile hat


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. April 2009)

Wie geil, hab grad im Bikemarkt ne Firtst Wildsau gefunden, Neu zu verkaufen mit Avid Juicy 5 320â¬ ******* das ich die Kohle nicht gerade Ã¼ber habe


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. April 2009)

Zum Samstagabendabschluß hier noch ein nettes [ame="http://vimeo.com/1654340"]Video[/ame]:
Das wär doch auch mal was für uns (für die Fraktion die auch gerne mal schnell runter rollt)
LG, Günther


----------



## anne waffel (18. April 2009)

@Günther , leider habe ich keinen himmelblauen Anzug, den ich mir bei einer solchen Fahrt eh nur nassmachen würde...

Anne...schneller, schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (18. April 2009)

Was haben die sich denn für Zeugs eingeschmissen? 
Ist schon ein bißchen sehr extrem.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. April 2009)

Der Anzug ist geil! Woher bekommt man soetwas?


----------



## average.stalker (19. April 2009)

ben, das ist aber auch ein saumäßiger preis für das laufrad.
das teuerste daran ist die hydraulische bremse, und die brauchts echt nicht für nen laufrad.
aber geil ist die "wildsau" schon. halt total witzig


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. April 2009)

ich würde wenn mit Trommelbremse nehmen, zwecks der sicherheit der Finger.
Bekomme 30% Vereinsrabatt beim Jü daher würde ich ca 120eur bezahlen.
Soll bald in einer Neuauflage rauskommen, noch ist ja nen bissel Zeit, Lauen sollte wie schon können für so nen Ding.

@all
sucht jemand günstig nen Fully? Kona Coiler das was m8gthy gehört.
500eur!


----------



## average.stalker (19. April 2009)

wasn da los, hat er was anderes?
das hat er doch erst neulich gekauft...?


----------



## jaamaa (19. April 2009)

@Frorider Ben
Ja. Junior sucht was. Schick mir bitte mal die Daten oder auch ein Bild.

VG und auch von mir Euch alles Gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (19. April 2009)

guck mal im Bikemarkt, ist recht aktuell drin unter Komplettbikes Fully FR DH Enduro.
Kettenführung und ne Bremse vorne braucht er noch, da die kaputt sind.

@avarage: hast ne PM


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. April 2009)

Mal was anderes
Suche mir im mom den sattel und die Sattelklemme fürs Bike aus, bruach mal ne Farbentscheidung *anregung*

Sattel wird wohl ein Selle Italia Fibra *Bezug weiß, schwarz, oder rot?*
Sattelklemme wird eine tiso oder eine Hope *Farbe rot oder schwarz*
Sattelstüze ist ne KCNC Ti Pro schwarz mit roter Klemme oben-




Passend zu der Farbkombi, ihr müsst euch noch ne weiße Boxxer dran vorstellen


----------



## eisenarsch (19. April 2009)

schönes bike 
ich war heute auch unterwegs


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

Wir waren heute mit ein paar Radlern aus dem IBC-Salzgitter Forum in unseren Wäldern unterwegs. War ne tolle Truppe und zwischendurch gab es Kaffee und Kuchen.
Am Wochenende 1-2-3.Mai wollen wir an einen dieser Tage eine Tour in den Wäldern um Salzgitter machen. Wer Lust hat mit zu kommen sollte sich den Termin freihalten...!


----------



## Fränne (20. April 2009)

Ich und mein Freund wollen am Wochenende nen bisschen fahren im Hildesheimer Wald. Wird noch irgendwer aus Hildesheim dort sein. Wir wollten uns die Trails ein wenig angucken, vielleicht kennt sich ja dort einer aus.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. April 2009)

@jaaamaaaa: Bike ist verkauft sorry, waren sehr viele Anfragen


----------



## jaamaa (20. April 2009)

Alles klar. Wird er sich bestimmt ärgern. Hat ihm nämlich in weiß ganz gut gefallen. Muß oder kann er halt weiter sparen .

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. April 2009)

Falls es irgendwie Probleme mit dem verkauf jetzt gibt oder so melde ich mich noch mal


----------



## Hils-Biker (21. April 2009)

Falls es Interessenten gibt, die sich uns anschliessen möchten:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/334115

Es ist jeder willkommen.

Anmeldung unter:
http://www.doodle.com/bigvuhgbvaytnq4d


----------



## enemy111 (21. April 2009)

ist hier eigentlich ein biker oder bikerin aus der familie stumpe ? ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (21. April 2009)

Stumpe Diekholzen? Von Harald (?) hab ich mein Bike gekauft.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. April 2009)

War von gestern auf heute mal beim den Schluchtenscheißérn unter WIen fast in Ungarn *ne bekannte ist ausgewandert*
Auf dem Rückweg beim BMW Bike park vorbei gefahren, echt geil da, lohnt auf jedenfall mal da hinzufahren


----------



## average.stalker (22. April 2009)

BMW bike park? wo ist das denn?


----------



## enemy111 (22. April 2009)

ja genau. herr stumpe. ist der gar nicht im forum ? 

war irgendeiner mal zufällig in den letzten tagen in diekholzen ? bei den hochspannungsleitungen ? und kann mir sagen, ob die dummen baumstämme ganz oben am hang weg sind ?  danke.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. April 2009)

*g* so wird der Bikepark am Geißkopf Bischofsmais, im Bayrischen Wald zwischen Regensburg und Deggendorf genannt


----------



## Hils-Biker (22. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ja genau. herr stumpe. ist der gar nicht im forum ?
> 
> war irgendeiner mal zufällig in den letzten tagen in diekholzen ? bei den hochspannungsleitungen ? und kann mir sagen, ob die dummen baumstämme ganz oben am hang weg sind ?  danke.



letzte Woche lagen sie noch da


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. April 2009)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> letzte Woche lagen sie noch da



Jo, ´ne Menge stattliches Holz!!!


----------



## average.stalker (23. April 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> *g* so wird der Bikepark am Geißkopf Bischofsmais, im Bayrischen Wald zwischen Regensburg und Deggendorf genannt



eehehehe.. verstehe


----------



## enemy111 (23. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Jo, ´ne Menge stattliches Holz!!!


 
..
auch vor ner woche ? oder in den letzten tagen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. April 2009)

... letztes WoEnd


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... letztes WoEnd


...dieses WoEnd?
LG, Günther


----------



## waldarbeiterin (24. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ..
> auch vor ner woche ? oder in den letzten tagen ?



liegen da noch,  war gestern dort.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. April 2009)

waldarbeiterin schrieb:


> liegen da noch,  war gestern dort.


 und wird in der http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brut-_und_Setzzeit auch da liegen bleiben, da dann auch Forstarbeiten unterbleiben sollten.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...dieses WoEnd?
> LG, Günther


gleich gehts los. Richtung Osterberg.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> gleich gehts los. Richtung Osterberg.


Viel Spaß, mir leider zu früh, bin ab 16.00 Uhr on the trail
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (24. April 2009)

schuhe zu und ab geht´s


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> schuhe zu und ab geht´s


so bis 14.00 muß ich auch noch die Krise verwalten.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...dieses WoEnd?
> LG, Günther



habe mir blöderweise gestern Abend eine Distension in der Wade zugezogen. Morgen wieder und dann etwas lockerer mit weniger Druck am Berg.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...eine Distension in der Wade...


Du machst aber schwere Sachen mit deiner Wade.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> habe mir blöderweise gestern Abend eine Distension in der Wade zugezogen. Morgen wieder und dann etwas lockerer mit weniger Druck am Berg.


Doc Wiki meint dazu: Es gilt die PECH-Regel (Pause, Eis, Compression, Hochlagerung). Zur Kühlung eignen sich am besten Eis (nicht direkt aufbringen) bzw. kaltes Wasser (Einwirkungszeit ca. 20 Minuten). Ziel der Sofortbehandlung ist die Reduzierung der Muskelspannung. Keinesfalls darf hier mit Wärme behandelt werden. Später sind leichte Bewegungen gut, damit das Gewebe gut durchblutet wird und sich so schneller regeneriert....
Also nix mit Griesberg, allerhöchstens Griesbrei
LG+GB, Günther

bike?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. April 2009)

Doch Griesber können wir machen aber langsam.
bike? Noch bei Spedition!!


----------



## enemy111 (24. April 2009)

das mit dem baumstämmen ist ja wohl dann die größte verarsc..e überhaupt !


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> das mit dem baumstämmen ist ja wohl dann die größte verarsc..e überhaupt !


...nennt man Mikado: den Ersten den man bewegt und man hat verloren


----------



## eisenarsch (24. April 2009)

und so sieht es aus






[/URL][/IMG]
ich hatte heute meinen spaß 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> das mit dem baumstämmen ist ja wohl dann die größte verarsc..e überhaupt !



Das war schon immer so, deswegen war auch am Anfang der Drop über die stämme gebaut, das wird jedes Jahr so kommen, hauptsache man kann den rest benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (24. April 2009)

wenn man sich im Nicolai Unterforum mal den Rainer ansieht weiss man auch was man mit den Baumstämmen zu tun hat^^


----------



## eisenarsch (24. April 2009)

ich habe urlaub und starte einen weiteren sinnlosen versuch jemanden für eine nachtfahrt zu begeistern  wenn jemand bock hat ,einfach melden


----------



## enemy111 (24. April 2009)

@ harvester : erzähl mal bitte.   ich finde das nicht. ..oder nicht da was du meinst.


----------



## Hils-Biker (24. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe urlaub und starte einen weiteren sinnlosen versuch jemanden für eine nachtfahrt zu begeistern  wenn jemand bock hat ,einfach melden



Mal einfach so gefragt:
Hältst Du so etwas für eine gute Idee?


----------



## eisenarsch (24. April 2009)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> Mal einfach so gefragt:
> Hältst Du so etwas für eine gute Idee?



was ist denn das für eine bescheuerte frage   wer das nicht kennt hat was verpasst


----------



## Harvester (24. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ harvester : erzähl mal bitte.   ich finde das nicht. ..oder nicht da was du meinst.


 
http://www.vimeo.com/user650786/videos/sort:date
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4228432"][/ame] 

das sind seine Videos. klick dich mal durch


----------



## Harvester (24. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eine bescheuerte frage  wer das nicht kennt hat was verpasst


 

Mit der richtigen Lichtanlage und entsprechenden Schwarzkittelabwehrwaffen is das echt geil.


----------



## jaamaa (24. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe urlaub und starte einen weiteren sinnlosen versuch jemanden für eine nachtfahrt zu begeistern  wenn jemand bock hat ,einfach melden



Ja, wäre schon ganz nett. Nur zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt. Hole nämlich morgen endlich mein Canyon ab und möchte nicht gleich in den ersten Tagen damit am Baum kleben. Nochmals 5 Monate warten verkrafte ich nicht.
Und was braucht man denn dafür so an Flutern? Meine Leuchte mit 5 LEDs bringt es da ja nun nicht wirklich.
Oder steckst du die Strecke vorher mit kleinen Fackeln ab?


----------



## Hils-Biker (24. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eine bescheuerte frage   wer das nicht kennt hat was verpasst


Erst einmal: Es gibt keine besch... Fragen, nur blöde Antworten.
Nur mal so, wir sind nicht die Einzigen die sich im Wald bewegen, da gibt es zum Glück noch jede Menge auf 4 Beinen. 
Außerdem liefern solche Aktionen nur Argumente für die Herschaften die sich über Biker oder alles was keinen grünen Rock trägt, aufregen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (24. April 2009)

mir ist noch kein jäger oder ein polizist bei nacht im wald begegnet  wäre mir dann auch egal 
ich benutze das vorgängermodell ,das reicht mir


----------



## eisenarsch (24. April 2009)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> Erst einmal: Es gibt keine besch... Fragen, nur blöde Antworten.
> Nur mal so, wir sind nicht die Einzigen die sich im Wald bewegen, da gibt es zum Glück noch jede Menge auf 4 Beinen.
> Außerdem liefern solche Aktionen nur Argumente für die Herschaften die sich über Biker oder alles was keinen grünen Rock trägt, aufregen.



im übrigen sehen mich die lieben 4 beiner eher als am tag


----------



## enemy111 (25. April 2009)

kommt jemand mit in diekholzen bauen ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. April 2009)

ein Radl... ein Berg... ein geiles Wetter


----------



## eisenarsch (26. April 2009)

sehr schön
von meiner kleinen runde 





[/URL][/IMG]
prost


----------



## average.stalker (26. April 2009)

wir waren aufm tosmar.

Masterass: dein kleiner Drop ist ja echt niedlich, aber trotzdem ist sowas in die trails eingebaut echt spaßig. ein bisserl weiter oben wäre besser gewesen.
wenn man mit Mach3 ankommt würde man dann nicht im flat landen

es war echt kaiserwetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (26. April 2009)

schade das das mit dem Lager nicht hingehauen hat... 
Werde morgen wohl mal nen bikeladen ansteuern um nach nem neuen Kurbelarm zu frqgen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> sehr schön
> von meiner kleinen runde
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Runde Das Lokal kenne ich auch, ist oben auf dem Sonnenberg, die haben da so eine Fototapete von der Friesenstrasse
Wieso eigentlich
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ein Radl... ein Berg... ein geiles Wetter


Da kommt Wehmut auf; sieht ja nach Stumpi-Abschiedstour aus, schniff
LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. April 2009)

guten morgen,
nach meinem 1.Versuch HiW2k war am WE nix mehr mit MTB
ähnlich wie hierhallo jimi,
wen kann ich zu einer kleinen Montagnachmittagsregenerationsrunde begeistern?
Einer von den anderen freischaffenden Künstlern G-K-R, Anne?


----------



## average.stalker (27. April 2009)

@harvester: ja - echt ärgerlich... 

@jimi: stumpi-abschiedstour? gibt es was neues?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> nach meinem 1.Versuch HiW2k war am WE nix mehr mit MTB
> ähnlich wie hierhallo jimi,
> wen kann ich zu einer kleinen Montagnachmittagsregenerationsrunde begeistern?
> Einer von den anderen freischaffenden Künstlern G-K-R, Anne?


Moin Moin,immer diese Kürzel...
HiW2k- Hildesheimer im Wald zweifeln kurz (um dann doch nach Rechts abzubiegen)....
Oder wat?
MNRR-Zeitfenster?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> nach meinem 1.Versuch HiW2k war am WE nix mehr mit MTB
> ähnlich wie hierhallo jimi,



Was ist das, HiW2k ??  Hast Du Dich wieder verletzt?
Ich war am WoEnd nur mit halber Kraft unterwegs.

@ Stalker. Jo, es wird ein Bergamont Enduro 8.9    ist momentan noch bei irgendeiner Spedition?

...und nein, keine Stumpi-Abschiedstour.... der Stumpi bleibt im aktiven Fuhrpark.


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> @ Stalker. Jo, es wird ein Bergamont Enduro 8.9    ist momentan noch bei irgendeiner Spedition?



Interessante Wahl, Wie bis auf dieses Rad gekommen?


----------



## average.stalker (27. April 2009)

uih - du steigst um auf mehr federweg? willkommen im club!
gratuliere, gute wahl. schickes bike.
ist das dann genau das Enduro 9.8 oder das threesome 8.9?
die bezeichnungen bei bergamont etwas verwirrend

dann sollten wir doch bald mal wieder ne runde zusammen drehen - dann bist du nicht mehr ganz so extrem schnell bergauf


----------



## eisenarsch (27. April 2009)

hey Jimi ,ich kann das auch 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,immer diese Kürzel...
> HiW2k- Hildesheimer im Wald zweifeln kurz (um dann doch nach Rechts abzubiegen)....
> Oder wat?
> MNRR-Zeitfenster?
> LG, G-K-R



Hi Wald 2000 Höhenmeterrunde

MNRR ca 15.00


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. April 2009)

ne, ist das Enduro 9.8  .... mit Zahlen habe ich das heute nicht so.
Keine Ahnung ob ich den Federweg als "Sicherheitsfahrer" auch nutze. In jedem Falle habe ich sicher weniger Überfall-Angst als bei dem "tiefer gelegten" Stumpi wenn ich bergab fahre.


----------



## average.stalker (27. April 2009)

mit sicherheit. und das "bremse offen lassen" kommt von ganz alleine, wenn man merkt, dass "den rest" der federweg macht  

viel spaß damit - wir machen mal ne trail runde!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. April 2009)

Sehr gern!


----------



## enemy111 (28. April 2009)

.C:\Users\Ben\Documents\ICQ\352064708\ReceivedFiles\369529348 JF\Neuer Ordner


----------



## average.stalker (28. April 2009)

jetzt mach aber mal nen Punkt


----------



## eisenarsch (28. April 2009)

wenn der so weiter macht ,kommt er noch in 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. April 2009)

Am ersten Mai ist hier bei uns in Dehnsen eine Vorstellung des hiesigen Vereins *Jamaica-Biker*
Das ganze ist beim Feuerwehrhaus direkt an der B3, es werden 2 Materialcontainer genutzt um mit einem Shore hinaufzufahren und andere Seite runter zu droppen.
Kein großes Tamtam, das ganze soll zur Vorstellung dienen um evtl doch mal jemanden zu treffen der ein geeignetes Gelände zum fahren hat oder jemanden kennt.

Wer lust hat einfach vorbei kommen.


----------



## HITOMI (28. April 2009)

Um wie viel Uhr denn ungefähr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (28. April 2009)

@Harvester: Hat es geklappt mit dem Ausbau und Umtausch?


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. April 2009)

was geht eig in badze mit dem bike park ? habe schon lange nix mehr gehört von dem projekt .. ! oder liegt das schon auf eis ?


----------



## Harvester (29. April 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> @Harvester: Hat es geklappt mit dem Ausbau und Umtausch?


 

meinste Tretlager und Kurbel von Average?
nein, wir haben das Tretlager nicht rausbekommen.... 

Ich bin dann am Montag in einem Fahrradladen (nicht Bikeladen !!!!!) gewesen. Der Werkstattmensch hat sich den alten Kurbelarm angeguckt und mir nen neuen gegeben. Allerdings war mit dem dann das kleine Kettenblatt zu dicht am Tretlager, sodas der Umwerfer beim Schalten gegen den Reifen schlug. Ergo wieder abgebaut und wieder hingebracht. Und nun bin ich erstmal ein paar Tage krank (Grippe) und werde dann mein Glück mal in Hildesheim versuchen. Falls jedoch jemand einen rechten Kurbelarm von Schimano mit der Bezeichnung FC-MC 20 hat kann er bescheid sagen 

@Freak:
Badse is nunmal nicht Hildesheim, wo die Biker auf Anfrage einfach mal kostenlos ! 120 qm Erde und nen Radlader für 2 Tage bekmmen. und jetzt hat die Stadt ja auch noch ein grosses Haushaltsdefizit.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (29. April 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> was geht eig in badze mit dem bike park ? habe schon lange nix mehr gehört von dem projekt .. ! oder liegt das schon auf eis ?



vom bikepark hören wir auch nichts aber n freund von mir meinte wir bekommen erde. dh. wir können uns etwas selber bauen. aber der rest scheint auf eis zu liegen


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. April 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr denn ungefähr?



Um 11Uhr gehts los, heute wollen wir Aufbauen, hoffentlich hört es bald mal auf zu regnen


----------



## enemy111 (29. April 2009)

es pisst immernoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (29. April 2009)

bei dem wetter urlaub.....ich trau werde mich trotzdem vor die tür wagen


----------



## HITOMI (29. April 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Um 11Uhr gehts los, heute wollen wir Aufbauen, hoffentlich hört es bald mal auf zu regnen



Wenn es zeitlich passt und wir nicht zu platt sind (morgen geht's nach Willingen *jippie*), schauen Henning und ich mal vorbei.


----------



## Ripgid (29. April 2009)

Mahlzeit,

ich meld' mich auch mal zu wort...

Bin ab und zu mal abends am Galgenberg unterwegs... gibt da paar nette ecken bis zur Börde runter. Falls noch jemand da rumhängen sollte, einfach hier posten!

Cya


----------



## average.stalker (29. April 2009)

heute nicht - mistwetter.
waren am montag erst da.

meinst du den "kammweg" oder noch andere trails?

ps: ich muss mal den trail vom tosmar runter wiederbeleben, den Masterass uns letzte jahr gezeigt hat.
bei der hütte links ein paar meter den forstweg runter und dann gleich links in einen schmalen pfad rein - sehr nett


----------



## Ripgid (29. April 2009)

War gestern dort.
Ob das der Kammweg ist, kann ich nicht sagen.. auf jeden fall sehr schmal, und leider schon sehr verwuchert. Dafür aber recht schnell 

wenn das wetter einigermaßen ist, bin ich morgen abend wieder ab 19 uhr unterwegs.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. April 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ps: ich muss mal den trail vom tosmar runter wiederbeleben, den Masterass uns letzte jahr gezeigt hat.



meinst Du den Weg welchen wir mit Rodahn (weisses Cube) gefahren sind?
Dort gingen im Winter Reifenspuren runter.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. April 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ps: ich muss mal den trail vom tosmar runter wiederbeleben, den Masterass uns letzte jahr gezeigt hat.
> bei der hütte links ein paar meter den forstweg runter und dann gleich links in einen schmalen pfad rein - sehr nett


Yeah, der ist nett, kann man auch mit 100mm fahren
Und wenn man nicht abgeworfen wird gibt es als Belohnung am Ende des ultralangenTrails noch einen schönen Anstieg zum Griesberg hoch (360m)

@jimi, ne, ick glaub der meint den masterass-Trail den wir kürzlich teilweise gefahren sind..
LG, G-K-R


----------



## average.stalker (29. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> meinst Du den Weg welchen wir mit Rodahn (weisses Cube) gefahren sind?
> Dort gingen im Winter Reifenspuren runter.



was macht der eigentlich??

ne, den meine ich nicht, der geht ja nach rechts weg und dann richtung dem kleinen "canyon"trail der unten am forsthaus rauskommt.

der geht halt vom tosmar kommend nach links weg...
ist auch so ein ding, den du nie siehst wenn du dran vorbei fährst, weil man einfach nicht drauf achtet


----------



## eisenarsch (29. April 2009)

der weg ist nicht übel 
ich war fleißig unterwegs ,der wald ist nicht so matschig wie ich es erwartet hätte.das wetter war doch prima  bin nur einmal gestürzt ,habe eine rinne unter dem laub nicht gesehen


----------



## average.stalker (29. April 2009)

der eisenarsch kennt sie alle!


wieviel kilometer hast du dieses jahr schon in den beinen? das müssen doch tausende sein, oder? 

dieser nieselregen heute war mal echt kagge...

wir fahren morgen nach willingen, erstmal bergabfahren.
bergauf dann sonntag wieder - bis dahin ists auch trocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (29. April 2009)

ich peile für dieses jahr die 5000km an.wegen rücken und einem monat zwangspause ,hänge ich bei schäbigen 1300km rum


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

ripgid schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> ich meld' mich auch mal zu wort...
> 
> ...



Meinst Du hier??


----------



## Chandru (29. April 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich meld' mich auch mal zu wort...
> 
> ...



Der Trail vom Brockenblick ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich peile für dieses jahr die 5000km an.wegen rücken und einem monat zwangspause ,hänge ich bei schäbigen 1300km rum


Schäbige 1300km? Wat soll ich denn sagen, habe gerade 900km beisammen aber rauf schon 16000hm und 15000hm runter....wo die 1000hm geblieben sind, keine Ahnung
LG, Günther


----------



## Ripgid (29. April 2009)

@waldhase

ja genau, den bin ich unter anderem gefahren. Allerdings endet das ganze relativ abrupt vor nem großen Tor kurz vor der Raststätte...


----------



## --->freak<--- (29. April 2009)

ReD_BeaR schrieb:


> vom bikepark hören wir auch nichts aber n freund von mir meinte wir bekommen erde. dh. wir können uns etwas selber bauen. aber der rest scheint auf eis zu liegen



nen gelände und ne baugenemigung würden ja schon völlig reichen !


----------



## eisenarsch (29. April 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @waldhase
> 
> ja genau, den bin ich unter anderem gefahren. Allerdings endet das ganze relativ abrupt vor nem großen Tor kurz vor der Raststätte...



von dort kannst prima zum kapellenberg/ottbergen radeln


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. April 2009)

Alle die Freitag zum Mai Drop nach Dehnsen mit BIke kommen und sagen das sie im Jamaica Biker e.V. sind bekommen Essen und Trinken umsonst.
Umso mehr um so besser, man kann vom Container auch fahren *für die weniger geübten*


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @waldhase
> 
> ja genau, den bin ich unter anderem gefahren. Allerdings endet das ganze relativ abrupt vor nem großen Tor kurz vor der Raststätte...



Tor auf, BAB Auffahrt runter, links unter BAB durch, ca. 30m hinter der BAB-Brücke, rechts in den Wald und auf dem Höhenzug weiterfahren.
Kommst Du bis ins Ottberger/Nettlinger-Revier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> von dort kannst prima zum kapellenberg/ottbergen radeln



Da bist Du auch schon gewesen und hast nicht einmal "Tach" gesagt.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (29. April 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> nen gelände und ne baugenemigung würden ja schon völlig reichen !



 das gelände haben wir. ne baugenehmigung werden wir auch bekommen. wir haben jetzt wieder kontakt aufgenommen und der zuständige meinte, dass wir die erde aus einem nahegelegenden neubaugebiet bekämen, sodass wir bauen können. wenn alles in trockenen tüchern ist melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. April 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Yeah, der ist nett, kann man auch mit 100mm fahren
> Und wenn man nicht abgeworfen wird gibt es als Belohnung am Ende des ultralangenTrails noch einen schönen Anstieg zum Griesberg hoch (360m)
> 
> @jimi, ne, ick glaub der meint den masterass-Trail den wir kürzlich teilweise gefahren sind..
> LG, G-K-R



ich hab mir mal vor Ostern die Mühe gemacht und den "Alten" Einstieg (näher zum Sattel) wieder fahrbar gemacht, bitte rege nutzen, damit er nicht wieder komplett mit Brennnesseln zuwuchert.
(Ist übrigens der Wanderweg Söhre-Petze: Roter Punkt)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal vor Ostern die Mühe gemacht und den "Alten" Einstieg (näher zum Sattel) wieder fahrbar gemacht, bitte rege nutzen, damit er nicht wieder komplett mit Brennnesseln zuwuchert.
> (Ist übrigens der Wanderweg Söhre-Petze: Roter Punkt)


Liegen da nicht, kurz vor der Querung Forstweg, Baumkrone quer? Sieht jedenfalls so aus wenn ich von unten den Trail rauf gucke! Da müßte dann mal unserer eisenarsch ran, oder ich mit meinem Forstmoped
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. April 2009)

Lag Günther, war so morsch, das selbst ich nur mit Handschuhen bewaffnet, dort selbst eine Schneise einarbeiten konnte.


----------



## average.stalker (29. April 2009)

der trail vom Brockenblick runter richtung Itzum ist teil unserer Hausrunde, dann links weg. circa 500m am Wald entlang und lins wieder in den kleinen trail rein der am waldrand entlang führt - der ist auch echt richtig nett.

wenn der tosmar nicht so weit weg wäre von uns würden wir den trail auch öfter fahren  

was macht ihr den alle am sonntag?
wollen wir uns nicht vieleicht einfach mal alle am Söhrer Forsthaus treffen und einen "Tosmar-Trail-Day" machen??? (hat der Jimmy sein Enduro schon?)

@chandru: du hast ein Helius AM??? Ich will Bilder sehen und vor Neid erblassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chandru (29. April 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ...
> @chandru: du hast ein Helius AM??? Ich will Bilder sehen und vor Neid erblassen!!



Kannste haben, ist aber noch im Auf-/Umbau ...


----------



## MasterAss (29. April 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> der trail vom Brockenblick runter richtung Itzum ist teil unserer Hausrunde, dann links weg. circa 500m am Wald entlang und lins wieder in den kleinen trail rein der am waldrand entlang führt - der ist auch echt richtig nett.
> 
> wenn der tosmar nicht so weit weg wäre von uns würden wir den trail auch öfter fahren
> 
> ...



Sonntag, Tosmar-Trail-Day. Ich bin dabei...

Wie steht es eigentlich um meinen Griesberg-Trail? Da war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Müsste mal die Schanze ausbessern.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. April 2009)

In gut 2 Wochen wäre ich auch dabei, dann dürfte meine Ion endlich fertig sein, man ey 9 Wochen Wartezeit, das zerrt an einem

So hier wäre mal der Rohbau für den Maidrop
Der Rest wird heute NAchmittag fertig gestellt.


----------



## Mudwild (30. April 2009)

@ Masterass:
Du hast doch mal über die 5.10 - Schuhe geschrieben.
Wie sieht das bei denen mit der Größe aus? Ich trage normalerweise 42 und bin mir unsicher, ob ich eine halbe oder vllt. sog. eine Nummer größer nehmen sollte.....
(obwohl es bei denen im Moment eh´Lieferprobleme gibt)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. April 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Sonntag, Tosmar-Trail-Day. Ich bin dabei...
> 
> Wie steht es eigentlich um meinen Griesberg-Trail? Da war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Müsste mal die Schanze ausbessern.



Griesberg-Trail gut fahrbar, von 4 TT-Fahrern hat nur einer in einer Sule gelegen und einer Mondgesteinin den Umwerfer geklemmt. 
Hindernisse waren sonst keine imWeg.

Sonntag Treff? wann? wo?

PS:TT=  Trail Touren


----------



## MasterAss (30. April 2009)

Wenn Sonntag, dann Nachmittags. Wie wäre es mit 15h am Söhrer Forsthaus?

@Pfädchenfinder: Wir reden aber vom gleichen Trail, der versteckte und steile hinten am Zaun mit Sprung über alten Baumstamm? Wenn ja, wie geht es dem Sprung, ist der nicht verwaschen?

Ach ja, wir brauchen die Trailpolizei in Badze bei den Serpentinen. Der Baumstamm der dort über den Weg liegt auf mittlerer Höhe wurde 100% mutwillig dort platziert, da rechts eine Verankung in Form eines Keiles angebracht wurde.

@mudwild: melde mich nachher nochmal. muss mal auf meine größe gucken. weiß grad nicht ob man kleiner oder größer nimmt. 1:1 geht auf keinen fall.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. April 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ...
> @Pfädchenfinder: Wir reden aber vom gleichen Trail, der versteckte und steile hinten am Zaun mit Sprung über alten Baumstamm? Wenn ja, wie geht es dem Sprung, ist der nicht verwaschen?
> ...



Zaun? oben am Turm, da bin ich zuletzt vor geschätzten 5 Jahren gefahren.


----------



## MasterAss (30. April 2009)

Wusst ich´s doch... Hat euch Günther also noch nicht gezeigt


----------



## Harvester (30. April 2009)

Master verkauft seinen Rahmen


----------



## MasterAss (30. April 2009)

Ja evtl., habe nämlcih ein Angebot bekommen. Aber mehr wird nicht verraten. Preis muss stimmen, sonst wird es nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. April 2009)

Fährt gegen 17.00 noch einer Richtung Tosmar?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. April 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wusst ich´s doch... Hat euch Günther also noch nicht gezeigt


Hi, ist denn der Geheimtrail überhaupt schon vom Erbauer freigegeben?
Der ist ja sowas von geheim und gemein, was das Gefälle an geht, da kann man mich gleich aus dem Unterholz puhlen
Den darf Jimi-der-Bergamont einweihen
LG, Günther

@pfädchen: keen tied


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. April 2009)

da sind mir zu viele Trails im Fred?!?

Sonntag hört sich gut an evtl. etwas früher?? Bei mir leider noch mit nur halber Kraft!

Meine Enduro ist noch im Reich der Speditionen unterwegs


----------



## eisenarsch (30. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Meine Enduro ist noch im Reich der Speditionen unterwegs



hast du schon brandbomben in deinem corsa und die adresse der spedition ? was dauert denn da so lange ? bist du dir sicher das du ein bergamont und kein canyon bestellt hast


----------



## average.stalker (30. April 2009)

@eisenarsch: du bist FIES!  

wie wäre es denn mit sonntag, 13h als alternative?

und bergauf bitte gemächlich!  

@chandru: sehr seh schick und super farbwahl

@ben: das warten wird sich ja immerhin lohnen.

wir waren heute in Willingen, ich hab leider beim blöden sprung am starthügel auf der downhillstrecke nochmal gekniffen -nächstes mal ist er fällig. (mein armes enduro   )
das wäre was fürs Ion!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. April 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wir waren heute in Willingen, ich hab leider beim blöden sprung am starthügel auf der downhillstrecke nochmal gekniffen -nächstes mal ist er fällig. (mein armes enduro   )
> das wäre was fürs Ion!


...und wenn erstmal unser Jimi-der-Bergamont da runter sticht, das wird es Spass....He, Jimi, bis Willingen ist das bike aber da
Wir haben noch Platz im Transporter...
LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (30. April 2009)

ich kann die Freeridestrecke in Willingen echt nur empfehlen, die macht sogar mit nem Hardtail spaß, so flowig ist die.
wobei es es ganz schöne bremswellen hat und das springen über die tables mit dem passenden fully echt mehr spaß macht.

es war übrigens matschig:


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. April 2009)

ich komm da wech
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1lcu2EQm0M"]YouTube - Sauerland lied[/ame]


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. April 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> da sind mir zu viele Trails im Fred?!?
> 
> Sonntag hört sich gut an evtl. etwas früher?? Bei mir leider noch mit nur halber Kraft!----


die Wade, ...HANDBALL... wer kann helfen Klinsmann??? Therapeut???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ich komm da wech


Au ha, dann buchen wir Dich für Willingen als special-night-live-scout und als Übersetzer und Anbahner fürs apres-bike
LG, G-K-R


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was dauert denn da so lange ? bist du dir sicher das du ein bergamont und kein canyon bestellt hast


Bei Canyon dauert das zwar bis sie verschicken, bei mir 5 Monate, aber dafür brauchte DHL nur unglaubliche 22 Stunden   um mir das Bike zu bringen.  
Aber bei Speditionen? Liefern die auch am Samstag?

@Jimi der Bayer
Je länger man wartet, umso größer ist dann das Grinsen im Gesicht. Mir war es allerdings schon peinlich, als ich am Samstag mit Mundwinkeln die an den Ohren endeten, mit dem Paket aus der Post ging .


----------



## eisenarsch (30. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> die Wade, ...HANDBALL... wer kann helfen Klinsmann??? Therapeut???



da hilft nur noch [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSj1kVsWsiI"]YouTube - Blutjungs - fred der metzger[/ame]


----------



## average.stalker (1. Mai 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ja evtl., habe nämlcih ein Angebot bekommen. Aber mehr wird nicht verraten. Preis muss stimmen, sonst wird es nix.



schon was neues im Auge? Solls der LiteVille Rahmen werden?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ich komm da wech
> [/url]



uiuiui, Pfädchen...das erklärt einiges 
GEIL, jetzt bin ich heiß auf Willingen... wie finden wir den Schuppen mit der Schaumparty???

Matze, in meinem Corsa liegen immer Brandflaschen für alle Fälle bereit, 2 mit mehr Benzin für den Anfang und 2 mit mehr Öl damit auch alles haften bleibt... ist übrigens sehr spaßig Gemische für Mollotow-Cocktails zu testen
Bei DHL habe ich versucht den Namen der ausliefernden Spedition zu bekommen... möchte aber letztendlich den Mitarbeitern dort nicht gänzlich den Arbeitstag durch künstlichen Druck versauen, ergo warten und grinsen Montag oder Dienstag wird geliefert.

Morgen gegen 13h starten Robert und ich auf eine Trail- und Waden-Testrunde, danach fällt die Entscheidung: Klinsmann, Fred der Metzger oder eine junge Therapeutin 
Master Deinen Höllensprung am Griesberg können wir ja feierlich am Sonntag premieren! 13 Uhr hört sich gut an... meinet wegen auch 14h


----------



## MasterAss (1. Mai 2009)

14h am Sonntag wäre toll. Söhrer Forsthaus?

Höllensprung ist noch nicht, muss den vermutlich erst ausbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Mai 2009)

So 14h SF bin dabei.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> So 14h SF bin dabei.


Bin schon ab 12.00 Uhr unterwegs: habe ab 15.00 Uhr Termin...
Mische noch ein bissel mit (Weißbier im Söhrer Forsthaus) und dann gehts heim
LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (1. Mai 2009)

14h wir sind da !


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Mai 2009)

na dann gehe ich euch auch auf den sack


----------



## HITOMI (1. Mai 2009)

hoffentlich regnet's nicht. hatten ja gestern schon genug schlammschlacht


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> hoffentlich regnet's nicht. hatten ja gestern schon genug schlammschlacht



Wieso ist der Wald bei euch so feucht? Gestern in Salzgitter war es herrlich ausser in einer verschlammten Kurve, inder ich Bodenkontakt hatte, war der Boden super.

@Pfädchen:
Muss wohl doch "swamphing" bestellen!


----------



## HITOMI (2. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Wald bei euch so feucht? Gestern in Salzgitter war es herrlich ausser in einer verschlammten Kurve, inder ich Bodenkontakt hatte, war der Boden super.
> 
> @Pfädchen:
> Muss wohl doch "swamphing" bestellen!



Nee, hier nicht. Wir waren ja vorgestern in Willingen (s. Foto oben ). Dort hat's morgens noch geregnet, dementsprechend sahen die Strecken auch aus.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Bin schon ab 12.00 Uhr unterwegs: habe ab 15.00 Uhr Termin...
> Mische noch ein bissel mit (Weißbier im Söhrer Forsthaus) und dann gehts heim
> LG, Günther


...wer lesen kann ist.....
Schade, Ihr meint Sonntag, ich meinte Samstag...OK, ich fahre heute und versuche morgen wenigstens den ein oder anderen trail mit zu fahren.
LG, G-K-R

@jimi-der-bergamont: Sonntag kein Handball? Heute?


----------



## Krischan84 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

da sich in diesem Thread ja bekanntlich viele Hildesheim herumtreiben, wollte ich hier kurz Anfragen wer mir einen kompetenten Fahrradladen in Hildesheim / Umgebung empfehlen kann der meine Federgabel repariert/austauscht.

Ich hatte mein Cube Bike übers Internet gekauft, was sich jetzt eher als klarer Nachteil zeigt. Wobei ich nicht gedacht hatte das nach einer Saison die Federgabel verabschiedet und als ich letztes Jahr ein Bike kaufen wollte war mir schon damals kein Händler in der Nähe bekannt. 

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand hierauf antwortet oder mir eine Nachricht über Forum schickt.

Vielen Dank schon mal hc


----------



## tife (2. Mai 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> Badse is nunmal nicht Hildesheim, wo die Biker auf Anfrage einfach mal kostenlos ! 120 qm Erde und nen Radlader für 2 Tage bekmmen. und jetzt hat die Stadt ja auch noch ein grosses Haushaltsdefizit.



Die Stadt/ das Grünflächenamt hat nur das okay gegeben und sich gefreut nichts zahlen zu müssen....
Und zu der Erde und dem Radlader; das ist alles einfacher zu kriegen als man denkt...ein paar Connections, nett Fragen und schon stehen die Lines!
Das einzige was wir ausgegeben haben war 17 für ein paar Billig-Spaten.

Von der Erlaubnis bis zum vollendeten Projekt verging eine Woche.

Jetzt frag ich mich, warum in Badze immernoch nichts steht, wenn ich 120qm in einer Woche in Form bringe(n lasse)? Obwohl da ja die Genehmigung schon vorliegt oder?

Falls ihr Hilfe braucht; sagt einfach Bescheid. Es gibt genug Interessenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Mai 2009)

Krischan84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da sich in diesem Thread ja bekanntlich viele Hildesheim herumtreiben, wollte ich hier kurz Anfragen wer mir einen kompetenten Fahrradladen in Hildesheim / Umgebung empfehlen kann der meine Federgabel repariert/austauscht.
> 
> ...


Hallo Krischan84!
Cube-Bikes gibt es zB. bei Dynamo, Goschenstr. 69-70, Hildesheim!
Federgabel kann man evt. direkt an den Hersteller oder an einen externen Gabel-Service schicken!
Welche Gabel, Modell? Evt. haben unsere Technik-Experten noch eine gute Serviceadresse...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Krischan84 (2. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Krischan84!
> Cube-Bikes gibt es zB. bei Dynamo, Goschenstr. 69-70, Hildesheim!
> Federgabel kann man evt. direkt an den Hersteller oder an einen externen Gabel-Service schicken!
> Welche Gabel, Modell? Evt. haben unsere Technik-Experten noch eine gute Serviceadresse...
> LG, G-K-R



Also laut den hunderten Aufklebern und dem Handbuch muss es eine Rock Shox Reba 32mm XC sein. 
Bin letzte Woche Samstag von einer Tour zurück gekommen und merkte auf den letzten Metern auf einmal, dass die Gabel nicht mehr wie gewohnt federte. 
Als ich Zuhause war, ist bei jeder Federung die Gabel gleich durchgeschlagen bzw. im inneren aufgesetzt.

Dachte erst es könnte Luft entweicht sein und ich muss nur + oder - Luftdruck korrigieren. Dies ist scheinbar aber nicht der Fehler.

Aber laut deren Webseite Zitat "_Übrigens, sind wir  autorisiert an ROCK SHOX Federgabeln Wartungs- und Reparaturarbeiten durchzuführen!_" hört sich das ganz gut an.

Werde die am Montag gleich mal anrufen, vielen Dank für den Tipp G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2009)

Schreib mal die Leute von Sportimport an, die können dir da weiter helfen.


----------



## MasterAss (3. Mai 2009)

Nehmt nachher ne Regenjacke mit, könnte evtl. Schauer geben


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Mai 2009)

Leider ist mir etwas dazwischen gekommen, falls ich um 14h nicht am SF bin so wartet bitte nicht auf mich. Ggf melde ich mich dann bei Matze oder Martin via Handy und steige in die Happy-Trail-Runde mit ein.
.... neiiin, es liegt nicht am Wetter!!!


----------



## MasterAss (3. Mai 2009)

Lustig, ich muss auch absagen. Hat sich soeben spontaner Besuch angekündigt.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## HITOMI (3. Mai 2009)

Mmmh....wollen wir dann unsere gemeinsame Trailrunde auf nächstes Wochenende verschieben..? Da könnten Henning und ich allerdings nur Samstag Vormittag.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Mai 2009)

Im Walde bin ich schon, weiß nur nicht ob ich die 14h am SF packe...


----------



## average.stalker (3. Mai 2009)

wartet nicht auf uns - sorry, dass sich die runde gerade auflöst....   :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (3. Mai 2009)

ihr seid solche pussys 
hier ein bild von meinem bike beim warten vor dem SF 






[/URL][/IMG]
es gab dann doch noch einen lichtblick ,G-K-R 





[/URL][/IMG]
im grunde war das ja auch keine überraschung 
@ MasterAss ,ich hoffe das Vivian Schmitt zu besuch kam  eine andere ausrede wäre inakzeptabel


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ihr seid solche pussys
> hier ein bild von meinem bike beim warten vor dem SF
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist da denn eigentlich los?
Wir haben jetzt die zweite Tour mit der SZ+Nettlingen Fraktion gestartet und das erstaunliche jedesmal waren alle da, bei der ersten Tour 11, bei der zweiten am ersten Mai 12.









Die nächste Tour soll uns nach Salze bzw Hildesheim führen, ich hoffe, dass Günther, Matze, Andre oder Andreas die Führung übernehmen...!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin waldhase,
Du bist ja schon quasi der Reiseveranstalter der Ostprovinzen
Super, alle Touren ausgebucht und sehr geringe Quote bei Reklamationen & Stornierungen Schönes 2. Standbein...
So ein umtriebiger Cheforganisator fehlt uns....ja, ja, wir sind schon ein verrückter Haufen hier

Kommt mal vorbei und schaut Euch das trail-Chaos mal an, neu in unserem Programm: ein Gipfelkreuz
Wie Ihr wisst gibt es das erst ab 1000m NN 
LG in die Ostprovinzen
G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin waldhase,
> Du bist ja schon quasi der Reiseveranstalter der Ostprovinzen
> Super, alle Touren ausgebucht und sehr geringe Quote bei Reklamationen & Stornierungen Schönes 2. Standbein...
> So ein umtriebiger Cheforganisator fehlt uns....ja, ja, wir sind schon ein verrückter Haufen hier
> ...



Ja, frei nach dem Motto: "Wir buchen - Sie fluchen".
Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir mit Euch auch eine herrliche Trailtour starten werden. Als Treffpunkt wäre doch die legendäre "BAXMANN-EICHE" prima geeignet.
Am 1.Mai waren alle nach rd.800hm und 30km ziemlich platt. Also das wäre so die Wunschliste, hast Du etwas Passendes?
Bei der Menge müssen wir sicher vorher einen Radler mit Megafon durch den Wald schicken, um das Fussvolk zu warnen!


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wie Ihr wisst gibt es das erst ab 1000m NN
> LG in die Ostprovinzen
> G-K-R



Ich dachte der Steinberg wäre max. rd. 322m ü.NN?!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Mai 2009)

...pussies?? Matze ich habe DEN Trail gefunden... dummerweise hat mich mein Zeitmanagment etwas überrumpelt. Und nass geworden bin ich dabei auch! Und wie!!





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Steinberg wäre max. rd. 322m ü.NN?!


Kann man aber von 3 Seiten anfahren, macht zusammen rund 1000hm
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...pussies?? Matze ich habe DEN Trail gefunden... dummerweise hat mich mein Zeitmanagment etwas überrumpelt. Und nass geworden bin ich dabei auch! Und wie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön Jimi
Hallo, pfädchenfinder, noch wach, was macht das Pfadfinden?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Kann man aber von 3 Seiten anfahren, macht zusammen rund 1000hm
> LG, G-K-R



Is klar, aber nur man bei 0m beginnt, oder?
Da Hildesheim bei rd 100m liegt, musst Du schon mind. 4x hochfahren!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Sehr schön Jimi
> Hallo, pfädchenfinder, noch wach, was macht das Pfadfinden?
> LG, G-K-R


war am Samstag am Süllberg (Griesbergvariante) stundenlang  pfadfinden. Auf dem Rückweg, am Orthenberg, hab ich dann den dortselbst trailenden Jimi gestoppt, dem das Hausrevier ohne Schilder 




leider völlig fremd ist und Ihn gebeten, die örtlichen Trails instant zusetzen.
Danach bin ich über den Hoppelweg, von unserer der letzten Runde, einigen Fischteichen und nach Besichtigung des neunen Gipfelkreuzes, unter Auslassung eines Isotonischen Kaltgetränks über den AT zurück.
Weitere Details pern PN falls nötig.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Is klar, aber nur man bei 0m beginnt, oder?
> Da Hildesheim bei rd 100m liegt, musst Du schon mind. 4x hochfahren!


Rauf bedeutet natürlich nur die grobe Richtung. Es gibt immer wichtige  Trails, die beim rauffahren, runtergefahren werden müssen, sodaß rauf höher ist als man im 1. Ansatz denkt.


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Rauf bedeutet natürlich nur die grobe Richtung. Es gibt immer wichtige  Trails, die beim rauffahren, runtergefahren werden müssen, sodaß rauf höher ist als man im 1. Ansatz denkt.



Genau so hatte ich das vermutet.
Weil über den Berg ist es weiter als zu Fuß.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Genau so hatte ich das vermutet.
> Weil über den Berg ist es weiter als zu Fuß.


meine Rede, besonders mit 'nem Bergrad unterm Pöpes.


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> meine Rede, besonders mit 'nem Bergrad unterm Pöpes.



Pfädchen, du bist doch der Experte, kannst Du nicht eine schicke tTT (tolle Trail Tour) zusammenstellen, ca. 30km und 600-800hm?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Pfädchen, du bist doch der Experte, kannst Du nicht eine schicke tTT (tolle Trail Tour) zusammenstellen, ca. 30km und 600-800hm?


Unter 1000hm lassen wir Euch nicht aus unserem Wald Drunter geht gar nichts....
Als Start- und Zielpunkt wäre das Söhrer Forsthaus ideal! Kennen auch die Sanis mit der Sauerstoffflasche
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs hiermit:
Söhrer Forsthaus--Röderhof--Hexenhaus--trail->Auffahrt Hamberg-->Traum-Kammtrail Hamberg-Steinberg-Tosmarberg bis Diekholzen, 
Waldautobahn Beustertal--Auffahrt Bösenberg--Abzweig Matzenborn, weil Auffahrt bis Welfenhöhe schlecht fahrbar wg. Harvesterspuren 
Matzenborn, Baxmanneiche, Gehlenbachtal, Hexenhaus, Röderhof, Söhrer Forsthaus
Schätze sind 50km--1000hm--Fahrzeit bis 3,5 Std.
Sonderwünsche sind nicht inklusive, werden aber prompt erfüllt
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (3. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wie wärs hiermit:
> Söhrer Forsthaus--Röderhof--Hexenhaus--trail->Auffahrt Hamberg-->Traum-Kammtrail Hamberg-Steinberg-Tosmarberg bis Diekholzen,
> Waldautobahn Beustertal--Auffahrt Bösenberg--Abzweig Matzenborn, weil Auffahrt bis Welfenhöhe schlecht fahrbar wg. Harvesterspuren
> Matzenborn, Baxmanneiche, Gehlenbachtal, Hexenhaus, Röderhof, Söhrer Forsthaus
> ...



*50km--1000hm* -  Puh!
Wir sind doch alle noch im Aufbautraining, bzw. Abbautraining was die Winterpfunde betrifft .


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *50km--1000hm* -  Puh!
> Wir sind doch alle noch im Aufbautraining, bzw. Abbautraining was die Winterpfunde betrifft .


Kein Problem, wir fahren *gemeinsam* rauf und runter
War ein Vorschlag/Beispiel was bei uns so geht...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (3. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ....Abzweig Matzenborn, weil Auffahrt bis Welfenhöhe schlecht fahrbar wg. *Harvesterspuren *
> ....


 
bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Günther,


Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wie wärs hiermit:
> Söhrer Forsthaus--Röderhof--Hexenhaus--trail-...
> LG, G-K-R


da hab ich noch keinen Trail gesucht, hast du Zeit?

Für die SZ Radler: SF-Tosmar-Diekolzen-AT-Westkamm-
Diekholzen-SF div.zusätzliche Varianten möglich (Griesberg)


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Unter 1000hm lassen wir Euch nicht aus unserem Wald Drunter geht gar nichts....
> Als Start- und Zielpunkt wäre das Söhrer Forsthaus ideal! Kennen auch die Sanis mit der Sauerstoffflasche
> LG, G-K-R



Moin Günther,
besser wir nehmen die Sauerstoffflaschen gleich mit.
Spaß bei Seite, damit alle mithalten können sollten wir die Messlatte auf max. 40km und 800hm legen. Wobei es ja immer wichtig ist bei welcher Steigerung die Höhenmeter geradelt werden.
Muss ja nicht die nächsten 3 Wochen sein, aber lasst uns ruhig schon mal 1-2 Termin grob ins Auge fassen, denn das Jahr ist schnell vorbei!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Mai 2009)

Der Griesberg muss dabei sein!!! Anfahrt über Wasserreservoir Petze, Betonstraße hoch!!! und dann Hufeisenweg zur Welfenhöhe mit Anschließender Pause an der Eisdiele in Salze...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Der Griesberg muss dabei sein!!! Anfahrt über Wasserreservoir Petze, Betonstraße hoch!!! und dann Hufeisenweg zur Welfenhöhe mit Anschließender Pause an der Eisdiele in Salze...


Meine Rede  die Betonstr. hat zwar Grip aber auch 20% Steigung 
Mal schauen, wir wollen ja dass alle wieder gesund in Ihren Provinzen ankommen
LG, Günther...mit neuem Indoorball


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> mit neuem Indoorball


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Mai 2009)

Also vom SF Trail "untenrum" nach Dkh Flachland-Teer zum AT, Trail runter ins Beustertal und rauf auf den Westkamm, da oben flach weiter bis Petze rauf zum Griesberg, runter nach Eisdiele, ab hier haben sie Bahnanschluss für den Rückweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (4. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> sodaß rauf höher ist als man im 1. Ansatz denkt.



was ich gefühlt, als auch konditionsmäßig bestätigen kann.
Leute, ihr seid mir zu sportlich...

Anne...Sauerstoffzelt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Anne,
fährse mit die SZ-jungs, das Ründchen mit?


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin Trailsurfen!
Eisdiele kommt immer gut.
Steinberg-Diekholzen ist pflicht!
Oberhalb der ICE-Strecke ist doch auch ein schöner Trail (weiß aber nicht mehr wie ich da hingekommen bin).
Ansonsten schöne Trails, wenig Straße und schöne Aussicht.


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ...die SZ-jungs


Auch wenn wir mit den Jungs aus SZ schöne Touren gedreht haben, liegt Nettlingen eindeutig im Landkreis Hildesheim!!


----------



## anne waffel (4. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Anne,
> fährse mit die SZ-jungs, das Ründchen mit?



nixda...liege flach. Hab' mir irgendetwas virusmäßiges eingefangen.

Anne...bis denne


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> nixda...liege flach. Hab' mir irgendetwas virusmäßiges eingefangen.
> 
> Anne...bis denne



Gute Besserung!
Wir fahren ja nicht Morgen, bis dahin bist du wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir mit den Jungs aus SZ schöne Touren gedreht haben, liegt Nettlingen eindeutig im Landkreis Hildesheim!!


Na, die Führung durch den Ostkreis musste ich ja leider verschieben; da ich ganz weit aus dem Westen  komme, endet der Kreis gefühlt an der A7, danach kommt weites flaches Land und irgendwann Berlin.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich bin Trailsurfen!
> Eisdiele kommt immer gut.
> Steinberg-Diekholzen ist pflicht!
> Oberhalb der ICE-Strecke ist doch auch ein schöner Trail (weiß aber nicht mehr wie ich da hingekommen bin).
> Ansonsten schöne Trails, wenig Straße und schöne Aussicht.


das alles zusammen läuft jetzt aber auf 70-80Km bei ca. 2000 Hm raus, ggf. mit Übernachtung im Zelt bei Hönze .


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Na, die Führung durch den Ostkreis musste ich ja leider verschieben; da ich ganz weit aus dem Westen  komme, endet der Kreis gefühlt an der A7, danach kommt weites flaches Land und irgendwann Berlin.



Genauso ging es mir auch als ich noch in Itzum gewohnt habe. Damit die Kreishauptstädter nicht vergessen, dass es noch zählbare Ostprovinzen gibt (mit Waldbeständen) muss es ja auch hier erwähnt werden.


----------



## JesKacz (4. Mai 2009)

@Günther-Kette-R

Hallo Günther, 

kann es sein, dass ich Dich am Samstag am Tosmar gesehen habe? Du bist gerade abgefahren und hast meine Frau und mich + Junior (im Kinderwagen) bei Seite geklingelt...

Ich meine Dich und Dein Bike erkannt zu haben....?!?!!?!?!?

Ich hatte einen roten Pullover an und war leider ohne Bike unterwegs.... Bandscheibenvorfall...

Grüße Jesco


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

*@ Pfädchen, Jimi, Günther*
bevor wir weiter planen, wann wollen wir den die OST-WEST-VEREINIGUNGSTOUR steigen lassen??
Pfingsten schon alles ausgebucht?
oder 7. Juni oder später?
besser früh, so 10.00 Uhr oder Nachmittag (für Jimi) ab 14.00 Uhr?
Macht doch mal einen Vorschlag.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Mai 2009)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Günther-Kette-R
> 
> Hallo Günther,
> 
> ...


Hallo Jesco!
Richtig, dat war icke Sehr gut erkannt...
Eigentlich klingel ich moderat und nehme vorzeitig Speed raus, bei Seite springen mußtes Du aber nicht, oder
Wir sind ja quasi eine große Familie im Wald, gell...
LG nach Itzum, gute Genesung und wenn Dein bike wieder fährt kommst Du einfach auf die andere Innersteseite
Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> *@ Pfädchen, Jimi, Günther*
> bevor wir weiter planen, wann wollen wir den die OST-WEST-VEREINIGUNGSTOUR steigen lassen??
> Pfingsten schon alles ausgebucht?
> oder 7. Juni oder später?
> ...


Sich vereinigen ist immer gut Steht ganz oben auf der Agenda...
Aber erst bekommt eisenarsch Nachwuchs Guckt in mein Album...
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Sich vereinigen ist immer gut Steht ganz oben auf der Agenda...
> Aber erst bekommt eisenarsch Nachwuchs Guckt in mein Album...
> LG, Günther



Ja eisenarsch ist ganz wichtig, der beste Mann um alle Streckenabschnitte auf widerrechtlich liegendes totes Baummaterial zu checken und ggf. zu eliminieren.

Also W A N N?

P.S. Wer ist Agenda?


----------



## Mudwild (4. Mai 2009)

Falls es Euch interessiert und Ihr es noch nicht selbst entdeckt habt:
ZORRO IST WIEDER UNTERWEGS!!!!!
Diesmal von Kreta zum Gardasee. Liveberichte hier im Forum unter "Reise, Routen und Reviere". Viel Spaß beim Lesen!
Gruß Maik


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Mai 2009)

wer ist zorro ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (4. Mai 2009)

ein Typ der mit dem Bike von den Canaren über die spanischen Gebirge durch die Alpen zum Gardasee gefahren ist - in 5 monaten
von unterwegs hat er per laptop und handhelp-pc berichtet und einen blog geführt.
gab hier auf mtb-news auch nen großen artikel drüber
der berichtet sogzusagen Live  schon cool

Zorro deshalb, weil die Route wie ein Z aussah


----------



## JesKacz (5. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Jesco!
> Richtig, dat war icke Sehr gut erkannt...
> Eigentlich klingel ich moderat und nehme vorzeitig Speed raus, bei Seite springen mußtes Du aber nicht, oder


 
Selbst wenn ich gewollt hätte, vom "springen" bin zur Zeit ziemlich weit entfernt... Nein, hast Dich sehr vorbildlich verhalten, ich besitze nichtmal ne Klingel...




Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> LG nach Itzum, gute Genesung und wenn Dein bike wieder fährt kommst Du einfach auf die andere Innersteseite
> Günther


 
Ich kann jetzt schon 2 Wochen nicht mehr fahren und hatte Sehnsucht nach dem schönen Wald... bin dort öfters mal unterwegs, bis vielleicht bald mal!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> *@ Pfädchen, Jimi, Günther*
> bevor wir weiter planen, wann wollen wir den die OST-WEST-VEREINIGUNGSTOUR steigen lassen??
> Pfingsten schon alles ausgebucht?
> oder 7. Juni oder später?
> ...



Das kommende WoEnd soll es wettermäßig wieder spitze werden, das wären dann der 09. oder der ...10.05.??? 
Die Vorhersage für das WoEnd um den 16.05. habe ich noch nicht (fahre gleich mal zu einem Bauern und frage den) am 17.05. wollten doch einige Sportsfreunde von Dir ein Rennen fahren??
Wer kann... wer nicht??? Wer kann wann... wer warum nicht???
So heftig wird die Runde schon nicht... es werden alle Aufstiege mit flowigen Trails belohnt


----------



## anne waffel (5. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das kommende WoEnd soll es wettermäßig wieder spitze werden, das wären dann der 09. oder der ...10.05.???



an diesem WE bin ich möglicherweise noch im Lande und würde mich gerne anschließen. Ihr lasst mich dann irgendwann einfach zurück . Eher früher als später, wie ich mich kenne.

Anne...Abschleppseil


----------



## ChristopherB (5. Mai 2009)

Lese hier zwar seit einiger Zeit nur noch mit, fahren tue ich aber dennoch regelmäßig. Wäre am WE also dabei und bin zeitlich flexibel...


----------



## jaamaa (5. Mai 2009)

Aber denkt dran.......

......Sonntag ist Muddatach !


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das kommende WoEnd soll es wettermäßig wieder spitze werden, das wären dann der 09. oder der ...10.05.???
> Die Vorhersage für das WoEnd um den 16.05. habe ich noch nicht (fahre gleich mal zu einem Bauern und frage den) am 17.05. wollten doch einige Sportsfreunde von Dir ein Rennen fahren??
> Wer kann... wer nicht??? Wer kann wann... wer warum nicht???
> So heftig wird die Runde schon nicht... es werden alle Aufstiege mit flowigen Trails belohnt


Hallo Jimi, der waldhase meint eine gemeinsame Tour auf halber Strecke, für die Tour bei uns wollen sie noch trainieren
Am 09.05. spielst Du Fußball und das Wochenende drauf ist der Marathon in Clausthal-Z. wo Du mitfährst
You need a Terminkalender
LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Jimi, der waldhase meint eine gemeinsame Tour auf halber Strecke, für die Tour bei uns wollen sie noch trainieren
> Am 09.05. spielst Du Fußball und das Wochenende drauf ist der Marathon in Clausthal-Z. wo Du mitfährst
> You need a Terminkalender
> LG, G-K-R



       Hallo Günther, ich weiß noch nicht was du mit halber Strecke meinst, aber das bekomme ich noch heraus.
Ansonsten hattest du wieder einmal Recht.
10.05. Muttertag
17.05. Rennen in Clausthal (Jimi, Günther, ChristianS, Marc etc.) Ich muss trainieren für "ganze Strecke".
24.05. Ich Ostsee - Familie
31.05.+ 01.06. Pfingsten - Wie wäre es denn mit einem Pfingsttag???
oder 07.06. geht auch!

Also raus damit...!
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ansonsten hattest du wieder einmal Recht.
> Eben
> 09.05. Muttertag
> Korrekt:
> 10.05. Muttertag


An dem Rest-Termin arbeiten wir
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> An dem Rest-Termin arbeiten wir
> LG, G-K-R



OK, ich bin auch für den 06.06.09, 14.00 Uhr SF oder Maiental oder Baxmann?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Jimi, der waldhase meint eine gemeinsame Tour auf halber Strecke, für die Tour bei uns wollen sie noch trainieren
> Am 09.05. spielst Du Fußball und das Wochenende drauf ist der Marathon in Clausthal-Z. wo Du mitfährst
> You need a Terminkalender
> LG, G-K-R



Hey Günther, das Turnier ist leider vom Veranstalter abgesagt worden. Keine Ahnung wieso. Die Neuigkeit hat mir gestern noch unser "Veranstaltungsmanager" gemailt.

Zu welchen Rennen habe "ich" mich denn noch angemeldet? Irgendwie habe ich es mit meiner Wahrnehmung

Als Start/ Ziel würde ich das Söhrer Forsthaus oder das Maiental präferieren. Bleibt nur noch die Frage des WANN???

*...ach ja, vielen Dank für die Info mit dem Muttertag, das hätte wieder eine Katastrophe gegeben!!!*


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Günther, das Turnier ist leider vom Veranstalter abgesagt worden. Keine Ahnung wieso. Die Neuigkeit hat mir gestern noch unser "Veranstaltungsmanager" gemailt.


Kein Problem


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Zu welchen Rennen habe "ich" mich denn noch angemeldet? Irgendwie habe ich es mit meiner Wahrnehmung


Auch kein Problem; ich hatte mir da was überlegt PN


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Als Start/ Ziel würde ich das Söhrer Forsthaus oder das Maiental präferieren. Bleibt nur noch die Frage des WANN???


Arbeiten wir dran, denke auch an Willingen (12.06.-14.06.)


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> *...ach ja, vielen Dank für die Info mit dem Muttertag, das hätte wieder eine Katastrophe gegeben!!!*


 Gerne


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. Mai 2009)

Damit alle noch im Hellen aus dem Wald kommen, ist der 20./21. Juni (Mittsömmä) der beste Termin.


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Damit alle noch im Hellen aus dem Wald kommen, ist der 20./21. Juni (Mittsömmä) der beste Termin.



Sieht gut aus.
Wo steigt die Party danach?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Damit alle noch im Hellen aus dem Wald kommen, ist der 20./21. Juni (Mittsömmä) der beste Termin.


Sieht schlecht aus
Fahren wir (Jimi, eisenarsch& ich) schon ein 24 Std. MTB "Rennen" mit Survival-Biwak mit Streifenhörnchen - Workshop!
Sorry, LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiva Bign (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
und ich dachte schon es gibt kein MTB Leben in Hi, ich bin seit Jahren regelmässig unterwegs und sehe kein  oder besser gesagt kaum biker.
Fahre meist beim Sonnenaufgang!! aber jetzt sehe ich anhand diese Forum das es doch n'menge los ist und freue mich schon irgendwann mitzufahren.Ach und eisenarsch wenn du immer noch einer suchst für eine Nachtfahrt ich bin dabei, vielleicht finden wir ein passenden Termin.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Mai 2009)

Eiva Bign schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> und ich dachte schon es gibt kein MTB Leben in Hi, ich bin seit Jahren regelmässig unterwegs und sehe kein  oder besser gesagt kaum biker.
> Fahre meist beim Sonnenaufgang!! aber jetzt sehe ich anhand diese Forum das es doch n'menge los ist und freue mich schon irgendwann mitzufahren.Ach und eisenarsch wenn du immer noch einer suchst für eine Nachtfahrt ich bin dabei, vielleicht finden wir ein passenden Termin.


Moin Moin, 
ok, fahre zur fast jeder Tageszeit, aber nach Sonnenaufgang...
...je länger ich drüber nachdenke...schöne Aussichten...
aber mein Biorhytmusmacht da nicht mit
LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus
> Fahren wir (Jimi, eisenarsch& ich) schon ein 24 Std. MTB "Rennen" mit Survival-Biwak mit Streifenhörnchen - Workshop!
> Sorry, LG, Günther


Hallo Nachtarbeiter,
da Du mit Jimi bereits einen Lost-Time-Workshop durchführst, kannst Du Ihn doch gleich den Treffen-Terminator Job übergeben.

morgen spontane Kurzarbeiternervabbaurunde?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> morgen spontane Kurzarbeiternervabbaurunde?


Bin zur Zeit bike- und Zeitlos
LR hinten bei Emmel & Büro&Ehrenamt fordern die Restzeit
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2009)

Hildesheim-Tour

Wie ich sehe wird es mit dem Termin nicht so leicht oder durch die vielen vorhandenen Termine leicht für die Auswahl.

Es bleibt vor den Sommerferien der 06. oder 07. Juni für eine Tour in den Hildesheimer Wäldern.
Dazu brauche ich einen Scout um die schönsten Ecken auch zu finden. Ich bin leider schon 11 Jahre weg aussen Potte, daher die Frage wer kann uns führen und wann...!?
(Sicher werden wir nicht einen Termin für Alle finden)
Bei unseren letzten Touren waren 12 bzw. 11 Radler, auch wenn nicht alle wieder mitkommen es werden ja sicher einige Radler aus Hi. dazu kommen, so wird es voll im Wald und sicher ein Mordsgaudi.


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Mai 2009)

Eiva Bign schrieb:


> Ach und eisenarsch wenn du immer noch einer suchst für eine Nachtfahrt ich bin dabei, vielleicht finden wir ein passenden Termin.



hoppla ,das hört sich doch prima an  sicher werden wir einen termin finden ,nur dieses we wird das nüscht


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hildesheim-Tour
> 
> Dazu brauche ich einen Scout um die schönsten Ecken auch zu finden. Ich bin leider schon 11 Jahre weg aussen Potte, daher die Frage wer kann uns führen und wann...!?




ich, ich, ich möchte auch mal Führer sein!    ...   ... okay, war nicht lustig

Wegen dem 06.06.    irgendwas war da... Altstadtfest in Bad Salzdetfurth! Das könnte bei mir klappen, letztes Jahr haben die Waldarbeiterin, Günther und ich an diesem WoEnd auch eine Runde gedreht. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr wo wir lang gefahren sind aber Samstag war das gewesen.. Sonntag könnte schwierig werden.


----------



## Eiva Bign (6. Mai 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> hoppla ,das hört sich doch prima an  sicher werden wir einen termin finden ,nur dieses we wird das nüscht


 

Schade, ich hab schon Samstag abend im Visier gehabt, aber macht nichts vielleicht ein We später


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Mai 2009)

sonntag abend könnte klappen


----------



## Eiva Bign (6. Mai 2009)

Sorry wenn du jetzt Sonntag meinst, gehts leider nicht bin zum Grillen eingeladen. Du weisst schon Grillen= Bier und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (6. Mai 2009)

ach so ,das geht natürlich vor


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2009)

@Jimi & Pfädchen


Wollen wir den 06.06. erst einmal fest halten?
So ab ca. 14.00 Uhr?
Die Tour sollte so um 30-35 km liegen.
Sucht doch mal etwas Schönes heraus. 
Es wird sicher ein tolles Event und wir werden einige neue Biker kennen lernen.
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Jimi & Pfädchen
> 
> 
> Wollen wir den 06.06. erst einmal fest halten?
> ...


Ich antworte mal
Ja, wir wollen den 06.06. einmal fest halten
So, ab ca. 14.00 ist schwer ok....
Wir geben hier alles und werden alle Register ziehen
LG in die rührigen Ostprovinzen
G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Mai 2009)

kann sein das Ihr mich an dem Tage wecken müsst!


----------



## waldhase (7. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> kann sein das Ihr mich an dem Tage wecken müsst!



Weißt Du auch schon wo?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Mai 2009)

vorsichtig den Arm bewegen, nicht den Kopf anfassen!


----------



## waldhase (7. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> vorsichtig den Arm bewegen, nicht den Kopf anfassen!



Ich meine nicht wie wir ihn wecken sollen, sondern wo


----------



## enemy111 (9. Mai 2009)

in diekholzen bauen.


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Jimi & Pfädchen
> 
> 
> Wollen wir den 06.06. erst einmal fest halten?
> ...



ich bin mit von der partie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (9. Mai 2009)

@Pfädchen
Warst DU heute auf Landtour durch Hönnersum unterwegs?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Mai 2009)

Hey Günther, wenn wir uns das nxt. mal die Bünte oder die salzdetfurther Südflanke vornehmen sollten wir den "R4" als Transfer wählen. 






[/URL][/IMG]
da sind wir drei mal drann vorbeigeradelt


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Mai 2009)

Hat heute jemand seine Bike's in der Einummerstr. Ecke Katharinenstraße eingeladen?
hab da 2 Touren Biker gesehen. war in einem Audi 100 in taxi farben


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Mai 2009)

nö ,heute habe ich mich vor der haustür ausgetobt.
gestern war ich auf dem kapellenberg 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Mai 2009)

wo isn des?


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> nö ,heute habe ich mich vor der haustür ausgetobt.
> gestern war ich auf dem kapellenberg
> 
> 
> ...



Sag doch was wenn Du in unseren Wald gastierst.
Wir waren in dieser Zeit in Hi-Heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> wo isn des?



Ottbergen - Kapellenberg

Kuckse hier war Kuchenpause:


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Pfädchen
> Warst DU heute auf Landtour durch Hönnersum unterwegs?


Landtour schon, Giftenerseen mit 1 Frau +3 überdrehten Hühnern.


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Landtour schon, Giftenerseen mit 1 Frau +3 überdrehten Hühnern.



Dann fährt noch jemand ein Helius mit Rohloff in Hi-Heim. Hatte es nur aus der Ferne vorbei fahren gesehen...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Mai 2009)

wer?
sofort melden! stante pede! pronto, par favore!


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wer?
> sofort melden! stante pede! pronto, par favore!



Er fuhr leider in die andere Richtung, auf dem Radweg Hönnersum-Einum. Da hast Du wohl noch einen Bruder im Geiste.


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal
> Ja, wir wollen den 06.06. einmal fest halten
> So, ab ca. 14.00 ist schwer ok....
> Wir geben hier alles und werden alle Register ziehen
> ...



Also Ihr da im Westen, hier der inoffizielle Zwischenstand:

Jimi, Günther, Pfädchen und Eisenarsch aus Hi-Heim, sind dabei
Jaamaa
ChristianS
Ich +3
sind schon mal 10 

Was ist denn mit dem Rest aus Hildesheim, war am WE am Bismarckturm und habe einige Radler gesehen, allerdings nicht besonders Kontaktfreudig?


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

Ist schon jemand die Strecke von Derneburg über Schloß Söder nach Salze gefahren und hat den GPS-Track? Oder die Tour auf MagicMap nach gezeichnet?
Wenn ja! - Ich brauche!
Wenn Karte nur im Kopf - ich brauche Kopf.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Mai 2009)

...ich leihe Dir mein Kopf, Du kannst durch die Bünte fahren oder den wehrstedter Südhang. Wo soll es lang gehen?


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Mai 2009)

moin moin
ist dein bike endlich angekommen ?


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...ich leihe Dir mein Kopf, Du kannst durch die Bünte fahren oder den wehrstedter Südhang. Wo soll es lang gehen?



Ich suche eine Strecke:  Derneburg - Schloß Söder - Salze und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...ich leihe Dir mein Kopf, Du kannst durch die Bünte fahren oder den wehrstedter Südhang. Wo soll es lang gehen?


Bünte find ich gut ist für mich ein weisser Fleck für die TrailTour HiW-Oderbrück. Trailtest Salze-(Derneburg)-Sottrum am Himmelfahrtswochenende?


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Bünte find ich gut ist für mich ein weisser Fleck für die TrailTour HiW-Oderbrück. Trailtest Salze-(Derneburg)-Sottrum am Himmelfahrtswochenende?



Bitte aufzeichnen, bin zu dieser Zeit an der Ostsee - Danke.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Strecke:  Derneburg - Schloß Söder - Salze und zurück.



ich versuche Dir das mal zu Papier zu bringen... da gibt es einige Strecken. Am besten mal in Derneburg treffen und zusammen fahren.

Moin Matze, das Radl ist angekommen Doppeldaumen! Samstag habe ich meine erste Runde damit auf wiedrigstem Boden gedreht. Ist schweinegeil und ungewohnt.
Die Tourentauglichkeit möchte allerdings noch etwas optimiert werden, sprich Bashguard ab 3. Kettenblatt drauf... neue Bremse, neue Mäntel, Schutzblech und Gepäckträger


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ich versuche Dir das mal zu Papier zu bringen... da gibt es einige Strecken. Am besten mal in Derneburg treffen und zusammen fahren.



Gute Idee! 
Ich schaue mal nach einem Termin und melde mich - OK?


----------



## --->freak<--- (12. Mai 2009)

@ die touer hier habt ihr im diekholzer wald son nen schmalen trail wo man am abhang langfährt da kommt man dann aufn R7 glaub ich und da liegt an einer stelle son baum quer rüber ... ?


----------



## waldhase (13. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ich versuche Dir das mal zu Papier zu bringen... da gibt es einige Strecken. Am besten mal in Derneburg treffen und zusammen fahren.




Hier mal so eine grobe Skizze, es gibt sicher noch viele Pfädchen, die nicht auf der Karte zu sehen sind und mit Schloß Söder haben wir auch noch etwas Kultur in die Sache eingebracht (25km 630hm, max.Steigung 33%, max. Gefälle 48%)





@Pfädchen
Habe mir doch erst mal die RocketRon in 2.4 gegönnt. Ab Herbst gibt es dann SwampThing


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Mai 2009)

Moin Klaus,
Dein Streckenvorschlag ähnelt meiner Streckenvorstellung bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten... Im Wald oberhalb des Schlosses gibt es ein paar Varianten und Dinge zu entdecken!!


----------



## average.stalker (13. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ich versuche Dir das mal zu Papier zu bringen... da gibt es einige Strecken. Am besten mal in Derneburg treffen und zusammen fahren.
> 
> Moin Matze, das Radl ist angekommen Doppeldaumen! Samstag habe ich meine erste Runde damit auf wiedrigstem Boden gedreht. Ist schweinegeil und ungewohnt.
> Die Tourentauglichkeit möchte allerdings noch etwas optimiert werden, sprich Bashguard ab 3. Kettenblatt drauf... neue Bremse, neue Mäntel, Schutzblech und Gepäckträger



bashguard ab? 3. KB drauf? geht man nicht normalerweise den umgekehrten weg? 

wie groß ist dein größeres KB?
36 zähne sollten doch eigentlich reichen?
falls du weniger hast, versuch doch das erstmal


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Mai 2009)

es gäbe da noch diese möglichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (14. Mai 2009)

jepp - die hab ich.
allerdings mit 2 KB  

denn: mit zusätzlich kurzem schaltkäfig schlägt die kette fast null und es ist so herrlich ruhig!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Mai 2009)

> bashguard ab? 3. KB drauf? geht man nicht normalerweise den umgekehrten weg?
> 
> wie groß ist dein größeres KB?
> 36 zähne sollten doch eigentlich reichen?
> falls du weniger hast, versuch doch das erstmal



Echt??  
Die Firex hat bei mir nur 2 Blätter... 22 und 32 Zähne, denke mal da geht noch was.
Ansonsten hast Du recht, erstmal fahren und ausprobieren 
Ab Montag habe ich 3 Wochen Urlaub und viel Zeit zum probieren und nachrüsten.


----------



## average.stalker (14. Mai 2009)

ich fahre halt auch 32/22 - man gewöhnt sich dran. 
Rilana hat 36/22 - das geht noch zu schalten und reicht echt aus.
in der ebene bist du mit so einem bike eh nicht so schnell wie mit dem stumpi oder deinem hardtail


----------



## waldhase (14. Mai 2009)

@Jimi 
Das sieht ja so aus als ob du auch bald mit dem Spaten in den Wald zum bauen fährst.
Viel Spaß beim springen!
http://www.richieschley.com/vid-best-of-freeride-entertainment.php

Was der wohl für ein tolles Bike fährt?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Mai 2009)

...springen???


----------



## average.stalker (14. Mai 2009)

klar!  
160mm FW helfen - glaub mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Mai 2009)

So Rahmen ist fast fertig, konnte heute schon mal angucken, fehlen nur noch die elox teile


----------



## Harvester (14. Mai 2009)

schickes Teil


----------



## average.stalker (14. Mai 2009)

super farbe!


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Mai 2009)

finde ich auch, das erste mal das ein Nicolai mit ozeanblau daher kommt, war ne Probepackung. 
Leider kamen diese Woche die Eloxalteile wie, Abdeckkappen, Wippe und Dämpferaufnahme, nicht. Kothe war wohl etwas langsam, sollten aber Anfang nächster Woche da sein.


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

@alle
Für alle Garmin-Fans, auf der Garmin Homepage könnt ihr eine neue Betaversion (BaseCamp) ähnlich Mapsource runterladen. Wie gesagt Betaversion, kann also noch Macken haben, ich habe bisher keine entdeckt.

Beim suchen könnte euch diese Link helfen:
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=4435


----------



## average.stalker (15. Mai 2009)

was kann das oder macht das und gibt es das für den MAC?


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> was kann das oder macht das und gibt es das für den MAC?



   Die Übersicht ist Komfortabler und wenn du die Seite öffnest wirst du feststellen, dass es dort auch einen Mac-Version gibt. Ansonsten ausprobieren.


----------



## ChristopherB (15. Mai 2009)

Falls du es auch nicht gleich gefunden hast, hier der Link zur ï£¿ Version ;-)


----------



## average.stalker (15. Mai 2009)

ha - super. danke!
habs auch gleich mal drauf gezogen.
scheint ja sehr cool zu sein, ich kann jetzt also gleich Tracks zeichnen und sehe gleich das höhenprofil. das ist super!

wenn mir jetzt noch einer die HM zusammen addieren würde, wäre es perfekt!  
man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wenn mir jetzt noch einer die HM zusammen addieren würde, wäre es perfekt!



Genau das habe ich den netten Techniker von Garmin gefragt...aber auch konnte nicht helfen, die HM siehst du nur im GPS-Empfänger...leider
Da lob ich mir MagicMaps, da siehst du das sofort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (15. Mai 2009)

echt? ist das so? auf der pc-version siehtst du das sofort?
hm.. das könnten sie doch bei der mac-version bitte auch noch einbauen


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> G
> Da lob ich mir *MagicMaps*, da siehst du das sofort.



..bei MagicMaps!!!


----------



## waldhase (16. Mai 2009)

@Alle
Moin Jungs und Mädels,
was geht denn am WE ab!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Mai 2009)

Kennt Irgendeiner hier den Fahrradladen in Alfeld am Markt??? Sortiment, Bevorratung und vor allem Öffnungszeiten am Samstag????


----------



## average.stalker (16. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ..bei MagicMaps!!!



ich steh aber auch auf dem schlauch.
ich hab da was verwechselt...


----------



## average.stalker (16. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Kennt Irgendeiner hier den Fahrradladen in Alfeld am Markt??? Sortiment, Bevorratung und vor allem Öffnungszeiten am Samstag????



da gibt es einen am Markt?
ich weiss nur von einem in der pauli-straße.
das ist eine querstraße zur fußgängerzone weiter vorne richtung bahnhof.
der hat stevens und rocky mountain (glaube ich...)
hab aber nur mal durch schaufenster geguckt


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Mai 2009)

jo, den meine ich.


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Mai 2009)

suchst du da nach einem passendem gepäckträger


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Mai 2009)

ja, so ähnlich. Erst aber die Bremse, evtl. Federbein und einen neuen Maxxis uuund neue Griffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (16. Mai 2009)

es lebe der umbau!  

warum nach alfeld? warum nicht ATB in Hannover?
der hat super viele parts auch im laden


----------



## waldhase (16. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Kennt Irgendeiner hier den Fahrradladen in Alfeld am Markt??? Sortiment, Bevorratung und vor allem Öffnungszeiten am Samstag????




BIKE Point
Paulistr. 5                                                                                                                 Alfeld (Leine)                                                                                                                Niedersachsen                                                                                                                31061 






                                                              05181/26060                                                                                           





                                                  Öffnungszeiten: Montag bis Samstag 10-13 Uhr und 15-18 Uhr; Mittwoch Nachmittag geschlossen                 

http://bikepoint-alfeld.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=31

Hallo Jimi so steht es im Internet.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Mai 2009)

..."Samstag 10-13h"  Vielen Dank!
Ich habe eine unnatürliche Abneigung gegen Hannover...daher ATB nur im Notfall, hat nix mit dem Laden zu tun

Waldhase, wie schaut´s mit der Bünte-Tour aus?


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Kennt Irgendeiner hier den Fahrradladen in Alfeld am Markt??? Sortiment, Bevorratung und vor allem Öffnungszeiten am Samstag????



Ja ist das letzte *********, Auswahl zum Teil recht veraltet, Preise Utopisch.
Hat den M8ghty hier aus dem Thread nen Bike verkauft 300eur über VK

kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, dann Fahr lieber nach Kelpe oder Leinebike nach Gronau.

Oder sag was du brauchst, vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Mai 2009)

dann werde ich mich doch mal auf den Weg in die Landeshauptstadt begeben
Ben, ich schaue mal und evtl. melde ich mich bei Dir.


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Mai 2009)

Jo mach das, das Programm ist jetzt übrigens auf IXS Sachen und Yeti ausgeweitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (16. Mai 2009)

ixs klamotten sind super gut. leider auch recht teuer. aber qualitativ erste sahne


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Mai 2009)

Wenn du an was Interesse hast sag bescheid, preislich kann ich da ja etwas machen.
Im mom weiß ich Leider noch nicht von allen Sachen die Preise, deren b2b Shop ist noch nicht ganz fertig, beim Dirtmaster werde ich nen Katalog mit Preisen bekommen.

Samstag hab ich auch nen Gespräch mit den Chef von centrimaster, wenn ich dann nen gescheiten Zentrierständer ect. habe kann ich auch für euch Laufräder nach Wunsch bauen, außer Mavic.


----------



## average.stalker (16. Mai 2009)

aaah cool. laufräder.
du würdest dann doch sicherlich auch einfach neu einspeichen, oder?


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Mai 2009)

das könnte ich dann. Werde es hier schreiben wenns soweit ist


----------



## ReD_BeaR (16. Mai 2009)

wie viel würdest du dann nur fürs umspeichen berechnen? wenn ich zum beispiel die felge oder nabe wechseln will


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Mai 2009)

heute musste ich kurz was an meinem bike schrauben ,da sprach mich ein biker an.der gute mann war 71 ! donnerwetter ,er quält sich ab und an noch den brocken hoch.klasse   das möchte ich in dem alter auch noch können


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Mai 2009)

@timon: das kann ich dir noch net sagen, aber auf jeden weniger als im bikeshop.

@ eisenarsch: beim Rookies Cup fuhr letztes Jahr nen 60zig Jähriger mit auf nem Alutech und noch voller elan


----------



## jaamaa (16. Mai 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> kann ich auch für euch Laufräder nach Wunsch bauen, außer Mavic.



Klingt gut. Sag mal bitte Bescheid, wenn es soweit ist.

Dirtmaster nächste Woche in Wibe? Lohnt es sich dort vorbeizuschauen?


----------



## average.stalker (16. Mai 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> heute musste ich kurz was an meinem bike schrauben ,da sprach mich ein biker an.der gute mann war 71 ! donnerwetter ,er quält sich ab und an noch den brocken hoch.klasse   das möchte ich in dem alter auch noch können



fuhr der zufällig ein Cannondale mit einem Troy Lee Design - Sattel?
wenn ja, den haben wir letztes jahr auch mal getroffen...

dirtmasters fahren wir nächste woche wohl auch hin.
waren sonst immer in willingen auf dem festival...


----------



## eisenarsch (17. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> fuhr der zufällig ein Cannondale mit einem Troy Lee Design - Sattel?
> wenn ja, den haben wir letztes jahr auch mal getroffen...



genau der knabe war es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Sag mal bitte Bescheid, wenn es soweit ist.
> 
> Dirtmaster nächste Woche in Wibe? Lohnt es sich dort vorbeizuschauen?



Auf jedenfall, Donnerstag ist IXS Rookies Cup, Freitag Training IXS DH Cup und 4X, Training Slopstyle, Samstag Slopstyle Quali Finale, 4X Quali, DH Quali.
Genauer findeste das unter www.dirtmaster-festival.de
Außerdem gibs nen Expogelände mit über 150 Labels.

Vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## jaamaa (17. Mai 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Genauer findeste das unter www.dirtmaster-festival.de
> Außerdem gibs nen Expogelände mit über 150 Labels.
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich


Nur gucken oder kann man da auch kaufen?

 mit s
www.dirtmasters-festival.de

 CU


----------



## waldhase (18. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Also Ihr da im Westen, hier der inoffizielle Zwischenstand:
> 
> Jimi, Günther, Pfädchen und Eisenarsch aus Hi-Heim, sind dabei
> Jaamaa
> ...



Nur noch knapp 3 Wochen!
Der Countdown läuft für 6.6.09

*Wie weit ist eigentlich eure Planung?
Wo werden wir den nun starten?
Wer kommt noch mit?
Bleibt es bei 14.00 Uhr Start?*


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Mai 2009)

Du kannst da auch kaufen und halt Werbematerial mitnehmen, ich glaube gelesen zu haben das man sich bei sponsoree auch Tätowieren lassen kann.

Hab grad mal meine Partliste geschrieben mit den gewogenen Gewichten.
Rahmen soll 4100 wiegen, pulver 200 gramm drauf und Dämpfer 850 gramm ungefähr, also gut 5100 gramm, mit dem Rest zusammen käme ich auf 16,971 KG glaub das wäre echt geil.


----------



## wunderkiste (19. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nur noch knapp 3 Wochen!
> Der Countdown läuft für 6.6.09
> 
> *Wie weit ist eigentlich eure Planung?
> ...



Ich bin auch mit von der Partie....


----------



## --->freak<--- (19. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nur gucken oder kann man da auch kaufen?
> 
> mit s
> www.dirtmasters-festival.de
> ...




da kannste auch kaufen ohne ende


----------



## waldhase (19. Mai 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mit von der Partie....



*Super dann sind wir ja schon mal 11 für den 6.6.!*


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Mai 2009)

bekomme gleich die Kriese, Rahmen Teile jetzt alle da aber keiener hat Zeit ihn zusammen zu buaen wegen Dirtmaster, bekomme ihn erst nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag, alter 10Wochen gewartet


----------



## average.stalker (19. Mai 2009)

10 wochen?? knapp drei monate? das ist hart - fast Canyon liga.  hehehe
aber wenns dann 17 kilo nr werden, wirds ja echt ne hammer kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> *Super dann sind wir ja schon mal 11 für den 6.6.!*



Hey Waldhase, 
die Planungen laufen auf hooochtouren  Treffpunkt wird (wohl) das Söhrer Forsthaus sein. Über den Streckenverlauf wird noch etwas disputiert. 
Wenn der Verlauf steht bekommst Du via Email eine Karte welche Du Deinen Kumpels zeigen kannst, wenn die Runde zu lang oder kurz, zu weich oder zu hart sein sollte so können wir das im Voraus beschnacken!
Okay so??


----------



## waldhase (19. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Waldhase,
> die Planungen laufen auf hooochtouren  Treffpunkt wird (wohl) das Söhrer Forsthaus sein. Über den Streckenverlauf wird noch etwas disputiert.
> Wenn der Verlauf steht bekommst Du via Email eine Karte welche Du Deinen Kumpels zeigen kannst, wenn die Runde zu lang oder kurz, zu weich oder zu hart sein sollte so können wir das im Voraus beschnacken!
> Okay so??



Klasse! Ich bin stolz auf Dich.
Ich denke wenn die Strecke so um 30km (+/-)mit ca. 800hm liegt ist das OK. Die hm sind auch nicht immer entscheidet, wenn extreme Steigerungen dabei sind bist auch nach weniger fertig.
Wir versuchen dann einfach dran zu bleiben.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Mai 2009)

wir haben doch Zeit.... und nach jedem Berg kommt ein Trampelpfad.


----------



## jaamaa (19. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> wenn die Runde zu lang oder kurz, zu weich oder zu hart sein sollte





waldhase schrieb:


> Klasse! Ich bin stolz auf Dich.
> Ich denke wenn die Strecke so um 30km (+/-)mit ca. 800hm liegt ist das OK. Die hm sind auch nicht immer entscheidet, wenn extreme Steigerungen dabei sind bist auch nach weniger fertig.
> Wir versuchen dann einfach dran zu bleiben.



Egal, denn die Zeit der Bananen und der Apfelschorle sind vorbei!
Ab jetzt wird mit Chemie nachgeholfen....


----------



## waldhase (19. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...nach jedem Berg kommt ein Trampelpfad.



Was laufen müssen wir auch noch?


----------



## waldhase (19. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Egal, denn die Zeit der Bananen und der Apfelschorle sind vorbei!
> Ab jetzt wird mit Chemie nachgeholfen....



So wie du die Berge immer hoch rast, war das ja schon abzusehen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn jemand Interesse an go Pro hero Helmcams dann mal melden, bin jetzt Händler von denen und wollte da demnächst bestellen.


----------



## Mudwild (21. Mai 2009)

Sicher Doch !
Was kostet der Spaß?

Fahre Samstag nach Hahnenklee; noch jemand von Euch dort??


----------



## average.stalker (21. Mai 2009)

vielleicht...


----------



## Mudwild (21. Mai 2009)

Werde gegen 11:00 dort sein. (parkplatz am Übungsparcours)


----------



## eisenarsch (21. Mai 2009)

in ca. 30min werde ich mich ,wie in jedem jahr ,von den möchtegern vätern beschimpfen lassen  viel spaß euch allen


----------



## average.stalker (21. Mai 2009)

haste das pfefferspray nachgefüllt? 

@mudwild: wir halten die augen offen!


----------



## eisenarsch (21. Mai 2009)

war nicht nötig  heute waren alle brav und gesprächig.
muss mein vorurteil gegen hildesheim wohl neu überdenken


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Mai 2009)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Sicher Doch !
> Was kostet der Spaß?
> 
> Fahre Samstag nach Hahnenklee; noch jemand von Euch dort??



Wenn du eine Woche später fahren würdest wäre ich mitgekommen.

Oder haste lust nächstes We mit in den Solling zu kommen, will dann endlich Ion testen


----------



## Mudwild (21. Mai 2009)

Könnte klappen nächstes WE!
Ich behalte das mal im Auge. Wird Dein Ion denn die Tage fertig? Bin sehr neugierig auf das Teil.
Gruß 
Maik


----------



## eisenarsch (22. Mai 2009)

heute konnte ich mein neues spielzeug ausprobieren  






[/URL][/IMG]
wo der blöde ast herkam weiß ich nicht 
mann kann auch nette filme damit machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (22. Mai 2009)

Schönes Bild, wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste wer da gefahren ist?
Hab mir die Kamera auch gleich erstmal bestellt, hoffentlich ist die bald da! Bis die Tage!


----------



## OrangeSpy (22. Mai 2009)

müsste ein kona sein oder? dann kenne ich den fahrer


----------



## Harvester (22. Mai 2009)

ENDLICH! Ich hab inner Bucht meine kaputte Kurbel in neu und original verpackt gefunden. 20 Euronen und ich muss mein olles Lager nicht wechseln. Average kannst bald dein Werkzeug wieder haben  (habs nicht vergessen, wollte nur alle Optionen offen haben)


----------



## MasterAss (23. Mai 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> heute konnte ich mein neues spielzeug ausprobieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo war denn das?


----------



## average.stalker (23. Mai 2009)

@mudwild:
wir werden eher ne große harztour drehen, haben uns spontan gegen Hahnenklee entschieden, weils im Harz einfach zu viel geregnet hat und bei Nässe ist Hahnenklee einfach nicht so funny


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Mai 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/110078


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Mai 2009)

@mudwild: Der Rahmen muss nur zusammen gebaut werden und Sturz und Spur eingestellt werden. Also Dienstag oder vielleicht schon Montag bei mir.

Preis für die Helmet Hero cam 230eur UVP 240eur

das einzigste was noch fehlt ist dann die neue Boxxer WC 2010, aber erstmal klären wc ich dafür blechen muss.
Werde dann meine Alte Boxxer WC für 450 verkaufen, falls schon wer Interesse hat, ist getunt bei Moto Pitkan


----------



## 2o83 (23. Mai 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wo war denn das?


Galgenberg -> unterhalb des Gelben Turms!


----------



## average.stalker (23. Mai 2009)

habt ihr da wieder was aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (23. Mai 2009)

noch knapp 45 min und ich bin wieder unterwegs  endlich


----------



## average.stalker (23. Mai 2009)

wir waren heute auf dem "Acker" - oben an der Hanskühnenburg, von Osterode hoch (das zieht sich vielleicht hin....), die Abfahrt ist so geil... schön verblockt.

@eisenarsch: Nachtfahrt?


----------



## 2o83 (23. Mai 2009)

Jap, haben wir, wenn interesse besteht immer Samstags bzw Sonntags treffen am Pvh und dann gemeinsam hochfahren!


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> habt ihr da wieder was aufgebaut?



unterm gelben Turm *Sternwarte* ist doch schon lange was.
1-2 Steilkurven, nen paar kleine drops, 2 nette Hipjumps.


----------



## eisenarsch (23. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> @eisenarsch: Nachtfahrt?



korrekt


----------



## 2o83 (23. Mai 2009)

Ist mehr geworden, bauen nur leider zu wenige mit. Und irgendwer macht manchmal wieder etwas kaputt! Wenn ich den erwische dann ist aber *****!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wir waren heute auf dem "Acker" - oben an der Hanskühnenburg, von Osterode hoch (das zieht sich vielleicht hin....), die Abfahrt ist so geil... schön verblockt.



Track oder Karte? bitte posten/pn.


----------



## average.stalker (23. Mai 2009)

karte kümmt gleich! 

nächstes WE bin ich wieder zwei tage im harz, ich gucke mal unter der woche zur sternwarte... ich mach auch nix kaputt, sowas nervt ja.


@eisenarsch: alle Lampen an!


----------



## average.stalker (23. Mai 2009)

Karte: (ich bin gerade zu doof mit Basemap die gpx.datei zu speichern...)




pics:


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Mai 2009)

merci!


----------



## average.stalker (23. Mai 2009)

ich schick dir gern den track, sobald ich´s raus hab, wie ich den exportiere...

weiss eigentlich zufällig jemand die ungefähre beschreibung zum grabrail und ladies only im Deister?? (farnweg kenne ich...)
gern per pm!


----------



## MasterAss (23. Mai 2009)

Average, schick ihn mir bitte auch mal.
Ich glaub das ist der Tante Ju Trail den ihr runter gefahren seid...

@all
Sorry, dass ich im Augenblick so wenig Zeit habe, aber mein beschissenes Studium nimmt mich z.Zt. sehr in Anspruch. Aber nur noch 2-3 Wochen, dann sind Semesterferien.

@average
Komme morgen hoffentlich mal dazu, endlich die versprochene Harzmail zu schicken.
Ach, und wenn ihr in den Deister oder Harz fahrt, sagt mir bitte bescheid. Ich will mit 

Ach ja, ich habe auch ein aktuelles Projekt im Wald. Aber ich verrate noch nichts. Habe heute erstmal Material in Wald geschleppt. Montag evtl. ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich schick dir gern den track, sobald ich´s raus hab, wie ich den exportiere...
> 
> weiss eigentlich zufällig jemand die ungefähre beschreibung zum grabrail und ladies only im Deister?? (farnweg kenne ich...)
> gern per pm!



Frag´ doch mal den Schappi im Deister-Forum, vielleicht sagt er Dir was.
Kannst Du mir den Track bitte ebenfalls schicken? Bitte, bitte

@Günther, vielen Dank für das A-freie-W-Bier das hätte Krämpfe auf der Rücktour gehagelt!


----------



## average.stalker (26. Mai 2009)

pfädchen, jimi, masterass - ihr hab post  

ich bin am WE zwei tage im harz, mache die "Trailsdays Harz" von http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/ mit
das wird super.
danach sollte es neue futter an geilen trails geben

hoffentlich regnet es nicht


----------



## average.stalker (26. Mai 2009)

und bezüglich deistertrails: wildfremde leute fragen mach ich nicht mehr, das ging neulich erst in einem harz-thread daneben, weil die leute einem nur das gefühl geben, man will ihnen ihre sorgsam gehüteten trails wegzunehmen und sei zu faul selber welche zu finden... ne ne.. dann such ich lieber


----------



## average.stalker (26. Mai 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Average, schick ihn mir bitte auch mal.
> Ich glaub das ist der Tante Ju Trail den ihr runter gefahren seid...
> 
> @all
> ...




Tante Ju wars nicht, der ist wohl aber auch da in der Gegend, geht aber Richtung Sieber runter, nicht nach Osterode,
der soll auch sehr gut sein.
es muss noch 10000000 geile trails im harz geben...

ich hab am 10./11./12. juni frei - jemand bock auf biken? deister? tosmar? harz?

Wo bleiben die Pics, MA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (26. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> es muss noch 10000000 geile trails im harz geben...



Trails? Hast du ein Garmin?


----------



## average.stalker (26. Mai 2009)

jep
etrex vista hc
wieso?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> pfädchen, jimi, masterass - ihr hab post
> 
> ich bin am WE zwei tage im harz, mache die "Trailsdays Harz" von http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/ mit
> das wird super.
> ...



post hat sich verlaufen. Bitte wiederholen.

nachdem deine Bilder recht vielversprechend waren, hab ich mit Magicmaps mögliche Routen gesucht, ob die fahrbar sind, lässt sich vielleicht über gpsies abgleichen. 
Ich versuch es jedoch, wie immer, mit: "trail and error" dabei finden sich auch gerne schöne Varianten.
(Schöne Tracks  nehm ich jedoch auch  per PN) 

Deine Termine für Harztouren hab ich mir auch vorgemerkt! Falls es passt, meld ich mich hier dazu.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin pfädchen, müssen wir uns Sorgen machen dass Du zum DHler mutierst
OK, Du fährst schnell runter mit einem Bike was wo nur so von DH-Genen wimmelt....
...aber eigentlich fährst Du ja auch rauf 
Und was sagt die Dose dazu?

LG, und bis bald... G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Günther,
diese DH, AM, CC, AC, RC und ... sind mir herzlich egal,
ich fahr halt Geländerad und gelegentlich etwas langsamer rauf oder runter.
Dank Dose mit Eigenbau KB und Kettenspanner gibts keine Probleme beim heftigen runterhoppeln.

wann kommt dein neues GR? 
Jimi hat ja schon "aufgerüstet"


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Mai 2009)

@ mudwild: wir wollten Samstag dann rechr früh los so das man um halb 9 rum im Solling ist, da es nachmittags sehr warm da auf der wird, könnte nen einweg grill mitbringen und jeder bringt sich was zum grillen mit

war heute noch mal bei nicolai, Rahmen wird jetzt endgültig Freitag fertig gemacht, ist dort im mom sehr viel los, hab gerade den letzten Elox Satz für mein Bike bekommen.


----------



## average.stalker (27. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> post hat sich verlaufen. Bitte wiederholen.
> 
> nachdem deine Bilder recht vielversprechend waren, hab ich mit Magicmaps mögliche Routen gesucht, ob die fahrbar sind, lässt sich vielleicht über gpsies abgleichen.
> Ich versuch es jedoch, wie immer, mit: "trail and error" dabei finden sich auch gerne schöne Varianten.
> ...




Trail And Error find ich ja auch geil - ist nur so anstrengend, wenn man sinnlos immer wieder bergauf muss  

wir sollten einfach nen gps-trail-ppol eröffnen  


Ben: dann mal viel spaß mit dem neuen bock

ich war vorhin mal am gelben turm,
ist ja echt ganz nett, was da aufgeschaufelt ist. die jungs haben sich viel mühe gemacht.
für mich ist das nicht so 100% was. die kicker sind total kurz und steil, das ist so "unflüssig" und für hip-jumps bin ich zu doof (oder feige)


----------



## --->freak<--- (27. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Karte: (ich bin gerade zu doof mit Basemap die gpx.datei zu speichern...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...







das 3. bild gefählt mir übel da kann man sicher schööön runterballern


----------



## average.stalker (27. Mai 2009)

auf jeden fall - allerdings ist der trail auf die knapp 3 KM meist flach bis leichtes gefälle
die letzten 500 - 1000m wirds erst steiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Jimi hat ja schon "aufgerüstet"



... aber an meinem Fahrstil hat sich auch bisher mit dem neuem Rad nix geändert

Habe heute mein Auto mit einem Träger gerüstet, die nächsten Tage sollte es Richtung Harz gehen... oder ans Steinhuder Meer zum grillen.
Pfädchen, ich habe Urlaub... wenn Du Zeit hast lass uns doch mal in Richtung Brocken schauen, vorausgesetzt Du wartest auf mich. (beim Auf- und Abstieg)


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Trail And Error find ich ja auch geil - ist nur so anstrengend, wenn man sinnlos immer wieder bergauf muss
> 
> wir sollten einfach nen gps-trail-ppol eröffnen
> 
> ...



Dann heißt ja wohl üben üben üben, dann bekommste auch nen Hip Jump hin

Können ja dann mal zusammen nach WIbe fahren oder so.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> .... wenn Du Zeit hast lass uns doch mal in Richtung Brocken schauen, vorausgesetzt Du wartest auf mich. (beim Auf- und Abstieg)


gute Idee, du bis doch Herrscher/Beherrscher? über ein gps Gerät, da bietet sich der stalker Track oder mmaps Pfade  (ggf.per mail) als 1.Befahrung an.


----------



## average.stalker (28. Mai 2009)

zu meinen track als nachtrag:
wenn ihr euch mal auf googleearth oder auch im MagicMaps den weg genau anguckt, dann seht ihr, das wir von der Hanskühnenburg richtung osten weg gefahren sind,
der weg geht aber auch in westlicher richtung weiter,
wir hatten also nur genau die häfte des weges.
sprich: wenn man von stieglitzecke kommt (genau aus westen kommend) kann man man runde 7km auf diesem geilen wanderweg fahren...


----------



## merkt_p (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

bin über Pfingsten auf dem JDAV Zeltplatz bei den Lüerdissener Klippen.

Nimmt mich mal jemand für eine Singeltrail-/ Freeride Runde in der Umgebung mit??

Eventuell Handynummer über PN.


Bis dann und Gummi unten 

merkt


----------



## Mudwild (28. Mai 2009)

@ FR Ben:
Das wird Samstag leider nichts mit Solling bei mir, da ich erst ab Nachmittag zeit habe. Bleibt das Torque halt im Keller und ich fahre ´ne mittlere XC-Runde :-i  In den Solling komme ich aber auf jeden Fall irgendwann noch einmal mit. 
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Teilchenbeschleuniger!! (Kannst ja Sa. mal Fotos machen und hier reinstellen?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2009)

Werde ich machen, glaube aber erst dran wenn der rahmen morgen wirklich fertig in meinen Händen ist.

Können ja mal alle zusammen nach Winterberg fahren, ist bestimmt auch mal für die Tourenfahrer ganz Interessant.
PS man kann die strecken auch umsonst nutzen, wenn man halt die Strecken hoch fährt.


----------



## average.stalker (28. Mai 2009)

sowas wäre echt mal ne coole idee- ne klassenfahrt  
und das stimmt halt auch: da kann wirklich jeder spaß haben


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2009)

Ha, den Spaß hatte ich letztes WE in Wibe. Sind da auch ein paar mal durch die ganzen Aussteller hoch gefahren. Tageskarte hätte sich nicht gelohnt, war einfach zu voll.

Und als doch ehemaliger Tourenfahrer und jetzt angehender AM'ler kam dann oben die Ernüchterung. Beruhigend zu Wissen, dass da jemand was von Chicken Ways gesagt hat. Von unten sieht es immer sehr einfach aus. 
War auch das erste, aber bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal.


----------



## HITOMI (29. Mai 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Können ja mal alle zusammen nach Winterberg fahren, ist bestimmt auch mal für die Tourenfahrer ganz Interessant.
> PS man kann die strecken auch umsonst nutzen, wenn man halt die Strecken hoch fährt.



gute idee. in winterberg kann wirklich jeder spaß haben.


----------



## waldhase (29. Mai 2009)

*Tourteilnehmer 6.6.09 Hildesheim-Salze-Diekholzen bis heute:*
Jimi, 
Günther, 
Pfädchen
Eisenarsch
Wunderkiste
Ich +3
Jaamaa
ChristianS
sind schon mal 11

...also wer noch mit will, notfalls rücken wir etwas zusammen wenn es eng wird...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Mai 2009)

heute 12.00 Harz/Söhre ?
jimi, Ausfahrt mit dem neuen angstbeik? damit gibt's doch nur geplante Abstiege, oder?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> jimi, Ausfahrt mit dem neuen angstbeik? damit gibt's doch nur geplante Abstiege, oder?


...für geplante Abstiege bin ich der Experte Quasi Markenschutz

12.00 Uhr Feierabend? Wat is, keine Terminarbeiten?

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Mai 2009)

...ich überlege ob ich den Brocken hochfahre, lt. der Brockencam ist da ganz gutes Wetter und Dienstag war kein Sack da oben!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Mai 2009)

Viel Spaß und grüß den Sack
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...ich überlege ob ich den Brocken hochfahre, lt. der Brockencam ist da ganz gutes Wetter und Dienstag war kein Sack da oben!



nix hoch, die Kür ist runterfahren!
wann gehts los?

@Gkr, ich bin ja nicht opel/vw daher: Termine erst wieder nach der Krise. "oh, crisis? what crisis?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Mai 2009)

12:30h treffen in Salze??? Vom Torfhaus hoch ganz unspektakulär?? (Wir fahren da aber erstmal mit dem Auto hin!?) Und bitte bitte warte auf mich!!!


----------



## MasterAss (29. Mai 2009)

Wer hat Sonntag/Montag Bock auf traillastige Pfingsttour?
average, wann bist du aus dem Harz zurück?


----------



## average.stalker (29. Mai 2009)

sonntag abend und montag dann mit fiesem muskelkater beschäftigt  :-(


----------



## average.stalker (29. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ha, den Spaß hatte ich letztes WE in Wibe. Sind da auch ein paar mal durch die ganzen Aussteller hoch gefahren. Tageskarte hätte sich nicht gelohnt, war einfach zu voll.
> 
> Und als doch ehemaliger Tourenfahrer und jetzt angehender AM'ler kam dann oben die Ernüchterung. Beruhigend zu Wissen, dass da jemand was von Chicken Ways gesagt hat. Von unten sieht es immer sehr einfach aus.
> War auch das erste, aber bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal.



warst du doch da?

wir auch - am sonntag. zum gucken.


----------



## Mudwild (29. Mai 2009)

Winterberg habe ich diesen Sommer fest eingeplant  
Je mehr, desto lustiger. Bin aber im Juni erstmal 10 Tage am Gardasee!! wird bestimmt auch lustig (hochshutteln lassen - runterfahren )


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2009)

So Rahmen ist gerade von Kalle abgeholt wurden, wir gleich dann aufgebaut


----------



## enemy111 (29. Mai 2009)

wollte gradenach einem bild fragen.
war heute mal wieder beim überlauf ( für dirt ).. in hildesheim.
2 unbekannte fully fahrer gesehen, die leider aber nicht gesprächig sind. 
einer mit einem trek session 88 ( gerücht : lizenz fahrer, der jetzt in hildesheim wohnt ..)..
 der andere mit nem yt industries..

weiß wer etwas von denen ? oder vielleicht sind die ja im forum ? 
grüüüüüüße ben.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2009)

nix von gehört, bin gerade voll genervt, das rechte pedal will nciht reingedreht werden


----------



## enemy111 (29. Mai 2009)

mit gefühl reinstecken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (29. Mai 2009)

hatte der session-fahrer zufällig schwarze zurück gegeelte haare und war jenseits der 30?

ein kollege aus meiner firma, mit dem ich aber nicht wirklich was zu tun hat, hat sich eins gekauft vor kurzem, der wohnt auch in hildesheim...
fährt wohl auch ab und an dort und am gelben turm....

@ben: die farbe ist der oberwahnsinn

@mudwild: gardasee ist megasuper. waren wir die letzten beiden jahre auch.
aber: man möchte gerne auch mal hochkurbeln, das ist ein touren-gebiet


----------



## ReD_BeaR (29. Mai 2009)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geiler rahmen


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> warst du doch da?
> 
> wir auch - am sonntag. zum gucken.



Ja, Fam. Urlaub in der Nähe. Sind dann Fr und Sa nach Winterberg.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2009)

So Pedale passt jetzt, nen bissel Gewalt ist ab und an ganz gut.
Jetzt leider noch Kettenblattschrauben kürzen und Schaltung einstellen fertig, hm farblich passt es echt super, nur Kette muss noch ne andere werden


----------



## Mudwild (30. Mai 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> @mudwild: gardasee ist megasuper. waren wir die letzten beiden jahre auch.
> aber: man möchte gerne auch mal hochkurbeln, das ist ein touren-gebiet



Schon klar; ich meinte das auch mit einem zwinkern im Auge. Die eine oder andere Abfahrt werden wir uns sicherlich verdienen. Welche Karten kannst Du mir empfehlen? Wir haben Quartier in Torbole.


----------



## enemy111 (30. Mai 2009)

@ frorider benni : was kommt für ´ne gabel an dein ion ?
2010er boxxer wc ? .. ?

oder bleibst du bei deiner alter wc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich hiermit zu eurer Tour am 06.06.09 anmelden.
Start um 14:00 Uhr am Söhrer-Forsthaus, oder?

Da ich von Alfeld aus, mit Zwischenstopp in Sibbesse, mit dem Rad anreisen werde, wäre es nicht schlecht zu wissen wie lang die Tour ungefähr wird. 
(Bin MagicMaps Nutzer und würde mich über eine Projekt-Datei freuen.)

Einen Shuttle Service von Alfeld/Warzen zum Startpunkt gibt es nicht zufällig? 

Bis dann, Mirko


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. Mai 2009)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Schon klar; ich meinte das auch mit einem zwinkern im Auge. Die eine oder andere Abfahrt werden wir uns sicherlich verdienen. Welche Karten kannst Du mir empfehlen? Wir haben Quartier in Torbole.


 
war vor 3 wochen zum 1.mal da, Karten Kompass oder "amtliche" IGM (vorort gekauft) sind gut. Maßstab 1:25 000 keinesfalls größer, da dann viele Wanderwege (Trails) fehlen. Die Wanderwege sind jedoch auch recht gut ausgeschildert.

guckstdu auch SCHNEELAGE Lawinenreste und Fichtenmikado


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ frorider benni : was kommt für ´ne gabel an dein ion ?
> 2010er boxxer wc ? .. ?
> 
> oder bleibst du bei deiner alter wc?



Im mom bleibt die erstmal die 2008er Boxxer WC dran, funktioniert einfach Traumhaft am Ion.

Kommen gerade aus dem Solling, muss sagen bin ncoh nie so nen geiles Bike gefahren. Drauf setzen und Wohlfühlen.

Kalle hat sich heute morgen auch den Aufbau angeguckt, soll gleich mal Fotos schicken kommt dann auf die Nicolai HP.

Fotos von heute gibs nachher


----------



## --->freak<--- (30. Mai 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Im mom bleibt die erstmal die 2008er Boxxer WC dran, funktioniert einfach Traumhaft am Ion.
> 
> Kommen gerade aus dem Solling, muss sagen bin ncoh nie so nen geiles Bike gefahren. Drauf setzen und Wohlfühlen.
> 
> ...




jawoll klingt ja nicht schlecht ! wie siehts aus benni wollen wir morgen noch ma in solling habe bock ma ne runde zu fahren ..


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

ne geht net, morgen ist Familien tag, wir fahren evtl mal zur Marienburg, wollte da mal gucken wo da was gebaut sein soll


----------



## --->freak<--- (30. Mai 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ne geht net, morgen ist Familien tag, wir fahren evtl mal zur Marienburg, wollte da mal gucken wo da was gebaut sein soll


asoo was haste jetz eig fürn auto ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

Nen Ford Mondeo Kombi, echt groß das Ding, passt gut was rein


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

So hier mal nen Foto vom Aufbau, Kette wird noch geändert und die Sattelstellung ist jetzt vorne etwas weiter nach oben geneigt
17.98Kg


----------



## ReD_BeaR (30. Mai 2009)

einfach ein geiles bike


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2009)

Danke, muss noch nächsten Monat die Bremsleitung kürzen, ist hinten nen bissel zu lang, nur leider kein Entlüftungskit da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Mai 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte mich hiermit zu eurer Tour am 06.06.09 anmelden.
> Start um 14:00 Uhr am Söhrer-Forsthaus, oder?
> ...


Hallo Mirko,
herzlich willkommen, das wird ne lockere Runde, rechne mit brutto 2 Stunden, Details weiß Jimi (Tourscout) oder schau mal weiter hinten im thread!
Wg. Mitfahrg. sieht es schlecht aus; es kommt keiner aus Deiner Richtung
Bis Samstag, LG, Günther


----------



## Mudwild (30. Mai 2009)

@ Pfädchenfinder:
Danke für die Info! Ich denke, ich werde mir tatsächlich vor Ort Kartenmaterial besorgen. Ich glaube, unser Hotel bietet auch geführte Touren an.

@ Frorider: seeeeehr geiles Bike! Ich denke ich spare mal auf ein Helius FR.....
Wenn Du morgen zur Marienburg fährst und die kleinen Dirts suchst:
Am kleinen Parkplatz an der Leinebrücke rechts den Weg am Waldrand nehmen. Nach ungefähr 400 - 500 m anfangen mal links in den Wald zu spähen. Ist vom Weg aus schwer zu sehen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko,
> herzlich willkommen, das wird ne lockere Runde, rechne mit brutto 2 Stunden, Details weiß Jimi (Tourscout) oder schau mal weiter hinten im thread!
> Wg. Mitfahrg. sieht es schlecht aus; es kommt keiner aus Deiner Richtung
> Bis Samstag, LG, Günther



...Tourscout...????... näää.
Die Runde war nur ein Vorschlag bzw. ist richtungsweisend gewesen, Erweiterungen aller Ortsansässigen werden berücksichtigt, sind wir nicht alle Griechen???

Mirko. schick mir bitte per PN mal Deine EMail.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Mai 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wer hat Sonntag/Montag Bock auf traillastige Pfingsttour?
> average, wann bist du aus dem Harz zurück?



Hey Master, sag´ mal bescheid wann Du fährst evtl. reihe ich mich ein.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...Tourscout...????... näää.
> Die Runde war nur ein Vorschlag bzw. ist richtungsweisend gewesen, Erweiterungen aller Ortsansässigen werden berücksichtigt, sind wir nicht alle Griechen???


Ja ne, kein Problem, mach mal ruhig von Deiner Richtlinienkompetenz (GPS-Guru mit allen Karten) gebrauch: wir folgen Dir Und lass den Panzer in der Garage stehen....
Habe heute schon für Samstag trail-Pflege betrieben und Du?
Brockenevent war OK? 
LG, Günther


----------



## Bogeyman (31. Mai 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ne geht net, morgen ist Familien tag, wir fahren evtl mal zur Marienburg, wollte da mal gucken wo da was gebaut sein soll



Also wenn sich dort in den letzten Wochen/Monaten (weiss nicht mehr wann ich da war... irgendwann als das Thema aktuell war ) nichts getan hat dann lohnt der Umweg nicht... Ist nur ein kurzer Trail und zum damaligen Zeitpunkt auch ohne obstacles, nur das Laub zur Seite geraeumt... vielleicht so lang wie der Warberg mal war und was ich nicht verstehe zur Nordseite runter? Warum die flache wenn man am Suedhang der freien Fall ueben kann? Egal, hauptsache irgendwas ist da... kannst ja mal schreiben ob sich was getan hat.


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2009)

Jo, gehen da ja Hauptsächlich mit meiner kleinen Spazieren und nebenbei mal gucken.


----------



## tobone (31. Mai 2009)

@ average stalker
Wie war denn deine Tour mit Trailtec im Harz? Ich bin neulich auch mal auf ddie Seite gestoßen, sah ganz gut aus.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ja ne, kein Problem, mach mal ruhig von Deiner Richtlinienkompetenz (GPS-Guru mit allen Karten) gebrauch: wir folgen Dir Und lass den Panzer in der Garage stehen....
> Habe heute schon für Samstag trail-Pflege betrieben und Du?
> Brockenevent war OK?
> LG, Günther



... wat´n Zufall, ich war gestern unterhalb des zugewachsenen Trail´s und habe eine Ausweichstrecke gesucht (von dem See im Maiental aufwärts auf den freien Trail um dem Klusberg).
Das Brockenevent wurde verschoben...
Gleich geht es auf eine "Turmrunde" mit den Laufschuhen in den Wald und danach wollte ich mit dem Panzer über den Tosmar zur Jazztime, auf ein Bier, fahren also nix mehr Trailpflege heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (31. Mai 2009)

gute Idee ,kannst dich gern melden wenn du in Hildesheim bist.ich komme dann mit meinem roten Panzer


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Mai 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... wat´n Zufall, ich war gestern unterhalb des zugewachsenen Trail´s und habe eine Ausweichstrecke gesucht (von dem See im Maiental aufwärts auf den freien Trail um dem Klusberg).


Hatte einen ähnlichen Gedanken: habe eine flowige Verlängerung des Tosmartrails gen Badse gesucht, bin im Erlengrund (Gehlenbach) gelandet


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Gleich geht es auf eine "Turmrunde" mit den Laufschuhen in den Wald und danach wollte ich mit dem Panzer über den Tosmar zur Jazztime, auf ein Bier, fahren also nix mehr Trailpflege heute


Schön Idee; bin leider bei Kaffee&Kuchen verhindert und erst später in the city
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Mai 2009)

...Matze, ich rufe Dich nach dem Laufen mal an, werde hier wohl gegen 15h starten.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Mai 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> gute Idee ,kannst dich gern melden wenn du in Hildesheim bist.ich komme dann mit meinem roten Panzer


Kommt Dein Mitbewohner mit?
Hat er sich schon eingelebt? Gibt es schon einen WG-Plan (Putzen, T-Dienst, Treppen-Dienst, usw.)?
LG, Spendier ihm mal ne Erdnuss auf meinen Deckel
G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Mai 2009)

prima ,bekomme jetzt schon nen bierdurst


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Mai 2009)

es hat sich herausgestellt das "karlchen" ein mädchen ist. egal ,sie heißt jetzt "herta"  eine unterstützung für meinen haushalt ist sie nicht wirklich   ich habe videos von ihr bei myvideo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Kommt Dein Mitbewohner mit?
> Hat er sich schon eingelebt? Gibt es schon einen WG-Plan (Putzen, T-Dienst, Treppen-Dienst, usw.)?
> LG, Spendier ihm mal ne Erdnuss auf meinen Deckel
> G-K-R



wenn Du Zeit hast komm nach, Matze ist schon unterwegs und ich rausche jetzt ab


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Mai 2009)

so nachdem Fehlstart, noch mal ein Anlauf zur Harztour ab 14.00 Tag? nächste Woche. Geplant Osterrode-Acker-Riefensbeek-Stieglitzeck, möglichst traillastig bergab.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Mai 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hatte einen ähnlichen Gedanken: habe eine flowige Verlängerung des Tosmartrails gen Badse gesucht, bin im Erlengrund (Gehlenbach) gelandet
> 
> Schön Idee; bin leider bei Kaffee&Kuchen verhindert und erst später in the city
> LG, G-K-R



gib' mal bescheid vor deiner nächsten TosmarTrailTestTour


----------



## waldhase (31. Mai 2009)

*Tourteilnehmer 6.6.09 Hildesheim-Salze-Diekholzen bis heute:*
Jimi, 
Günther, 
Pfädchen
Eisenarsch
Wunderkiste
Ich +3
Jaamaa
ChristianS
Oxysept (herzlich willkommen)
sind schon mal 12


----------



## MasterAss (31. Mai 2009)

Was soll den die Tour für einen Charakter haben?

Ich wurde heute vom Gewitter beim Bauen überrascht. Auf dem Trail vom Tosmar Richtung Petze steht jetzt ein halbfertiger Drop bei der Stelle von der Trail über den einen Forstweg führt. Also nicht wundern 
Mach ich Dienstag oder Mittwoch fertig das gute Stück.

Ach ja, ich werde morgen früh biken gehen. Schätze 10h wird Startzeit bei mir Diekholzen.


----------



## waldhase (31. Mai 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Was soll den die Tour für einen Charakter haben?



Um die Ausarbeitung hat sich Jimi gekümmert. Ich denke es ist zum einen eine Tour bei der sich viele das erste Mal persönlich kennen lernen, so gesehen sicher interessant. 
Von der Tour her soll es nach meiner Vorstellung eine flotte Trailtour werden, am liebsten mit schnellen verspielten Trails.
Was der Wald so hergibt..
Wäre schön wenn du auch dabei bist.


----------



## average.stalker (31. Mai 2009)

zurück ausm harz. Kaputt und glücklich.

waren zwei echt richtig richtug geile tourtage. für mich und meine bergaufleistung hart am limit bei "nur" 43km und 900 HM - allerdings viele viele HM über verblockte trails, wo nicht einfach nur stur" treten angesagt war.

geilste technische und flowige trails bergab... der harz ist einfach geil


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2009)

@avarage: lust nächste Woche Sonntag och mal in den Harz zufahren, Hahnenklee oder so?

Achja ab Ende Juli ist Bikepark Wurmberg offen


----------



## Mudwild (31. Mai 2009)

Sonntag Hahnenklee? Bin dabei


----------



## average.stalker (31. Mai 2009)

wir sind (je nach Zeit und Wetter) am überlegen, evtl wieder ne tour zu fahren.
hab im moment so "höhenmeterbock"  
aber cool, wärs schon nach hahnenklee

hast du eigentlich mittlerweile nen zentrierständer?
nachdem bei meinem "allround.LRS" jetzt schon 4mal eine Speiche durch ist (schei$$ leichtbau-messerspeichen), will ich den neu einspeichen mit "normalen" 2.0-1.8-2.0 speichen. also nix schweres, nix leichtbau...

würdest du den neu einspeichen können?
ist ein Nope-3´nduro LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (31. Mai 2009)

wenn das wetter passt, hätt ich bock auf ne harztour nächsten sonntag


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Um die Ausarbeitung hat sich Jimi gekümmert. Ich denke es ist zum einen eine Tour bei der sich viele das erste Mal persönlich kennen lernen, so gesehen sicher interessant.
> Von der Tour her soll es nach meiner Vorstellung eine flotte Trailtour werden, am liebsten mit schnellen verspielten Trails.
> Was der Wald so hergibt..
> Wäre schön wenn du auch dabei bist.



Hey Master, die Strecken kennst Du... Tosmar/ Reservoir/ Griesberg/ Hufeisenweg-> Welfenhöhe/Salze usw. komm mit... wir wurden heute übrigens ebenfalls vom verdammten Regen überrascht!!! 
Falls Du in der Woche unterwegs bist, so sage doch mal bescheid...hab´Urlaub
Sollten wir für das Abschlussbier einen Tisch im SF bestellen???


----------



## enemy111 (1. Juni 2009)

so jetzt reicht es endgültig ! 
ich habe jetzt innerhalb von 2 monaten, 2 rs vivid´s geschrottet.
heute ist mir mein 1-2 monate " ALTER " vivid abgesoffen, als ich einen bordstein- drop hatte.. boah !  .. was ist mit denen los ?
ich hoffe mal, dass ich mein geld diesmal zurück kriege. auf jeden fall kommt bei mir keine neuen rs/sram parts mehr dran...


----------



## average.stalker (1. Juni 2009)

wie meine bessere hälfte mich gerade informierte, können wir nur samstag


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juni 2009)

Ich habe meine Tour auf heute Nachmittag verschoben... ca. 17h gehts los. Wer hat Lust?


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Juni 2009)

ich gönne meinem körper mal eine pause ,war ein bier zu viel gestern 
bin im dunkel in einen riesen schlammloch geplumpst   heute darf ich mein bad von oben bis unten putzen


----------



## average.stalker (1. Juni 2009)

ich hab eigentlich voll bock, aber meine beine sagen "nein, nein, nein..."

heute ist echt ausruhen angesagt


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2009)

im Dunkeln ohne Licht zu fahren ist ja auch gefährlich
...wieder durch?


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Juni 2009)

mittlerweile schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> mittlerweile schon




ich schnappe mir gleich mein Rad und schaue in den Wald.


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juni 2009)

los komm schon average, langsames Tempo und hinterher ein Weizen im SF...

Da kann man nicht "nein" sagen


----------



## waldhase (1. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ich schnappe mir gleich mein Rad und schaue in den Wald.




Bin schon wieder zurück, herrliche Luft und traumhafte Bedingungen. War mit meiner Freundin "Fiskars" unterwegs und habe den Wald geputzt.
Schönen Feiertag noch!


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juni 2009)

Welche "fiskars"-freundin hast denn? Ich habe mittlerweile auch zwei zum aufräumen und bauen


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Juni 2009)

ihr nachmacher


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juni 2009)

Hey, habe dir nur die Säge nachgekauft.  Die Axt war meine Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (1. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich gönne meinem körper mal eine pause ,war ein bier zu viel gestern
> bin im dunkel in einen riesen schlammloch geplumpst   heute darf ich mein bad von oben bis unten putzen




Immerhin biste angekommen 
Wir hatten da so unsere Zweifel


----------



## waldhase (1. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ihr nachmacher



Moin, die Fiskars Handsäge habe ich jetzt 2 Jahre (du wußte ich noch gar nicht das es einen Eisenarsch gibt) die Axt und das Beil 10 Jahre....
Denn Ordnung muss sein!


----------



## waldhase (1. Juni 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Welche "fiskars"-freundin hast denn? Ich habe mittlerweile auch zwei zum aufräumen und bauen



So ne kleine:
http://www.gartentechnik24-online.de/product_info.php?products_id=2231

für Handtäschen.


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Juni 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> Immerhin biste angekommen
> Wir hatten da so unsere Zweifel



habe ich im pub die bedienung geärgert ?  auweia


----------



## average.stalker (1. Juni 2009)

ah ne... gemütliches grillen bei den eltern war heute genau richtig


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juni 2009)

@avarage, Samstag geht net da bin ich in Harsum nen Zaun Streichen, dann ist die Kohle für die Helmcam zusammen, Zentrierständer kommt dann danach dran.

@emeny: hab von den Problemen noch garnet gehört, das ganze Conti team fährt Vivid ohne probleme, bin mit meinem bis jetzt auch zufrieden


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juni 2009)

Der erste Teil des Trails ist fertig. Eingesprungen auch schon  Ist echt gut geworden 

Ein paar Feinarbeiten mache ich die Woche.


----------



## average.stalker (1. Juni 2009)

sweet sweet - aber landet man da nicht im flat?


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juni 2009)

du musst schritt fahren dann passt es *gg*
@ master sag mal per PM wo das ist, vielleicht komm ich mal Donnerstag späten nachmittag rum zum testen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> habe ich im pub die bedienung geärgert ?  auweia



   neeeee...... und die sah ziemlich hübsch aus .........  manmanman...
aber immerhin hast Du am Nachbartisch nachgefragt ob das nicht doch ein Kompliment gewesen ist

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.

.... EGAL SO SOLLTE DAS IN WILLINGEN NACH DEM RENNEN AUCH SEIN

ps. tröste Dich Eisenarsch, mir geng es nicht besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (1. Juni 2009)

@ frorider ben
ne ich habe da auch schoma von kleinen problemchen gehört .. aber was da genau war weiß ich jetz auch nit


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ich schnappe mir gleich mein Rad und schaue in den Wald.



gesund und voller Tatendrang wieder aus dem Wald zurück?
per mail ein gpx für eine Ackerrunde


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Juni 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Der erste Teil des Trails ist fertig. Eingesprungen auch schon  Ist echt gut geworden
> 
> Ein paar Feinarbeiten mache ich die Woche.



schmeiß Erde, Laub und Gehölz drum und drüber, sonst fühlt sich noch einer provoziert und Stress bricht aus.

im Grunde mit Überlegung gebaut, sodass man es nutzen kann, aber nicht muss


----------



## MasterAss (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt eine Art Tarnfarbe draufzuknallen 
Aber du hast Recht, ich habe es extra so gebaut, dass der ursprüngliche Weg nachwievor frei ist.

Mal sehen wie lange es steht. Der Trail ist eh nicht vielbefahren und wen soll´s schon stören? Pseudowaldschützer die im Herbst die große Rodung machen? Wenn die Stress machen, mach ich ne Story draus. Dann geh ich zur Rodungssaison mal ein paar Bildchen knipsen 

@average
Ladung ist nicht im Flat, sondern in nen Hang hinein, kommt auf den Bildern nicht so recht rüber.

@frorider
hast pm


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> schmeiß Erde, Laub und Gehölz drum und drüber, sonst fühlt sich noch einer provoziert und Stress bricht aus.
> 
> im Grunde mit Überlegung gebaut, sodass man es nutzen kann, aber nicht muss



Jo, mit Überlegung in den Wald gesetzt! 
Bin den Griesbergtrail gefahren, habe mich dann faulerweise eine Stunde auf einer Kreuzung am Klusberg zum sonnen hingelegt 

Günther, danke das Du mit Deinem Harvester den Griesbergtrail freigeräumt hast!!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wenn die Stress machen, mach ich ne Story draus. Dann geh ich zur Rodungssaison mal ein paar Bildchen knipsen



Da wäre ich mit von der Partie... von wegen Einhalten der Abstände der Rückwege.... da ********n manche Kollegen drauf!


----------



## Harvester (1. Juni 2009)

@Frorider ich hätt da auch nen LR zum Einspeichen. Der Felgenring steht kurz vorm Kollaps ( sch:kotz: Felgenbremsen....)


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juni 2009)

melde mich wenn ich nen ständer habe, kann aber wie gesagt noch nen Monat dauern


----------



## tobone (2. Juni 2009)

@Master ass
Welcher Trail ist denn das, du meintest er führt vom Tosmar Richtung Petze. Kannst du mir das genauer beschreiben?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (2. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> melde mich wenn ich nen ständer habe, kann aber wie gesagt noch nen Monat dauern



Ferkel!


----------



## oxysept (2. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> melde mich wenn ich nen ständer habe, kann aber wie gesagt noch nen Monat dauern



Das mit dem Monat würde mir ja zu denken geben.

Ansonsten:
http://www.mtv.de/videos/19901965


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juni 2009)

******* so war das doch net gemeint


----------



## average.stalker (2. Juni 2009)

hehehehe. aber lustig isses trotzdem!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Juni 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Ferkel!


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juni 2009)

@mudwild, steht das noch mit Hahnenklee am Sonntag, wären dann wohl doch nur wir 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Jo, mit Überlegung in den Wald gesetzt!
> Bin den Griesbergtrail gefahren, habe mich dann faulerweise eine Stunde auf einer Kreuzung am Klusberg zum sonnen hingelegt


Das geht ja gar nicht: was kommt denn da für ein Schnitt raus
OK, Energie tanken für den Jazztime&Kneipen-Exzess Ganz wichtig!


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Günther, danke das Du mit Deinem Harvester den Griesbergtrail freigeräumt hast!!


Hä? Neue Bedingungen? Brennesselwachstumsstop? Was macht der Panzer? Schon den Mähbalken dran gebaut?
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Juni 2009)

Nä, die Arbeit wurde uns abgenommen... ein Forstgerät hat den Trail glücklicherweise passierbar gemacht... sonst radeln wir den Berg wieder runter und fahren über die Breinumer Hütte wieder hoch
Momentan habe ich keinen Bock auf Sport echt komisch... daher die Sonnenpause


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich keinen Bock auf Sport echt komisch... daher die Sonnenpause


Geht mir z. Z. ähnlich, gestern hat es aber noch für eine schöne Runde gereicht:daumen....
....heute machte sich eine Erkältung breit
Also schone ich mich bei Chips&Bier
LG, Günther


----------



## --->freak<--- (2. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @mudwild, steht das noch mit Hahnenklee am Sonntag, wären dann wohl doch nur wir 2




wie was in hahnenklee .. ?sry so das ich mich ma mir nichts dir nichts melde . xD wenn du noch platz hast komme ich gerne mit ( wenn ich da dann nüchtern bin und so weil i-wann an dem WE nen geburtstag is aber ich noch nicht weis wann ..  ) und wenn ich geld auftreiben kann .. wenn nich komme ich auch gerne mit .. um fotos zu machen  muss mir nur deine cam anvertrauen 

grüße benni


----------



## waldhase (3. Juni 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Geht mir z. Z. ähnlich, gestern hat es aber noch für eine schöne Runde gereicht:daumen....
> ....heute machte sich eine Erkältung breit
> Also schone ich mich bei Chips&Bier
> LG, Günther





Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Nä, die Arbeit wurde uns abgenommen... ein Forstgerät hat den Trail glücklicherweise passierbar gemacht... sonst radeln wir den Berg wieder runter und fahren über die Breinumer Hütte wieder hoch
> Momentan habe ich keinen Bock auf Sport echt komisch... daher die Sonnenpause



Ich hoffe Ihr macht mir jetzt nicht schlapp...!
Ihr kennt die ganzen Biergärten um den Griesberg, wie sollen wir die ohne Euch am Samstag finden? Wetter scheint ja ganz nett zu werden - schaun wir mal.
Gute Erholung


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr macht mir jetzt nicht schlapp...!
> Ihr kennt die ganzen Biergärten um den Griesberg, wie sollen wir die ohne Euch am Samstag finden? Wetter scheint ja ganz nett zu werden - schaun wir mal.
> Gute Erholung



Neiiiin Waldhase, der Samstag hat sich in mein Filofax eingebrannt! 

Der Weg über die Breinumer Hütte ist eigentlich sogar schöner als die Betonstraße... blöderweise würde man den halben Griesbergtrail (ehem. Brennesseltrail jetzt Schlamm-Harvesterspur-Trail) verpassen.

Zum Schützenhaus runter hat irgend so ein blödes ********* Baumstämme quer zum Trail gelegt, genau an einem Ansitz. Passiert das da nochmal benötige ich Eisenarsch´s Säge. Drecksjägerpack!


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Juni 2009)

@Benni: Auto wird bei mir wohl voll sein, weil Frau und Kind auch mit kommen, evtl kommt jens noch mit. Wenn was frei ist melde ich mich


----------



## --->freak<--- (3. Juni 2009)

alles klar ..


----------



## Hils-Biker (4. Juni 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko,
> herzlich willkommen, das wird ne lockere Runde, rechne mit brutto 2 Stunden, Details weiß Jimi (Tourscout) oder schau mal weiter hinten im thread!
> Wg. Mitfahrg. sieht es schlecht aus; es kommt keiner aus Deiner Richtung
> Bis Samstag, LG, Günther



habt Ihr etwas gegen 2-4 weitere Tourteilnehmer?


----------



## waldhase (4. Juni 2009)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> habt Ihr etwas gegen 2-4 weitere Tourteilnehmer?



2-4 geht sicher. Der Wald ist groß und du hast ja quasi ein Heimspiel.

Dann sieht das Teilnehmerfeld wie folgt aus:
*6.6.09 Hildesheim-Söhre-Salze-Diekholzen:*
Jimi, 
Günther, 
Pfädchen
Eisenarsch
Wunderkiste
Ich +2
Jaamaa
ChristianS
Oxysept
Hils-Biker
sind schon mal 13-15

Und Jimi danach ein lecker Weizen im SF...klingt gut(besser Tisch bestellen) oder wer muss danach sofort weg?

Ich möchte hier darauf hinweisen, dass die Teilnahme freiwillig ist und der/die Organisator(en) keine Haftung für Körper- und Sachschäden übernimmt/übernehmen. Also einer fährt vor und wer will fährt hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Juni 2009)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> habt Ihr etwas gegen 2-4 weitere Tourteilnehmer?



Bitte die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch schrauben, das sind alles Wege die Ihr, bis auf die Sportfreunde aus dem Raume SZ,  im Grunde kennt.
Komischerweise versagt hier gerade mein technisches Verständnis, ich wollte ein Foto der Tour über Google Earth einstellen... klappt nicht!
Also bitte keine öffentlichen Steinigungen am SF danach, es können von Jedem Streckenabschnitte mit eingebracht oder geändert werden!
Benötigen wir Funk bei der Anzahl an Fahrern???


----------



## oxysept (4. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bitte die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch schrauben, das sind alles Wege die Ihr, bis auf die Sportfreunde aus dem Raume SZ,  im Grunde kennt.
> Komischerweise versagt hier gerade mein technisches Verständnis, ich wollte ein Foto der Tour über Google Earth einstellen... klappt nicht!
> Also bitte keine öffentlichen Steinigungen am SF danach, es können von Jedem Streckenabschnitte mit eingebracht oder geändert werden!
> Benötigen wir Funk bei der Anzahl an Fahrern???


Dann versuche ich mal mein Glück:






Danke nochmal für die Track-Datei, Jimi!

Schreib mir bitte am Freitag ob Du Samstag über Petze fährst (bin Samstag nicht online).
Könnten uns dann dort treffen.


----------



## tingel83 (4. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute,

ich bin ganz neu hier uns stelle mich mal kurz vor:

Ich komme ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Lamspringe, wohne zurzeit in Braunschweig und bin 25 Jahre alt.

Seit diesem Frühjahr habe ich den Hildesheimheimer Wald für mich entdeckt und nun bin so oft es geht (leider nur 1 - 2 Mal pro Monat) am Wochenende um den Tosmar oder auch gerne bis zum Griesberg unterwegs.

Die Tour am Samstag sieht ja echt lecker aus, leider habe ich wohl keine Zeit.  
Der Abschnitt nach dem Griesbergtrail geht zur Welfenhöhe hoch, richtig? Gibt es da auch Trails?

An Waldhase: Vor Jahren war ich öfter mal im Wald oberhalb von Netze / Graste unterwegs. Hättest du Zeit und Lust, mir diesen Sommer mal ein paar nette Wege rund um Lamspringe zu zeigen?

Beste Grüße

Manuel / tingel83


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Juni 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich mal mein Glück:
> 
> 
> Danke nochmal für die Track-Datei, Jimi!
> ...




Ich sag´ Dir bescheid


Wie gesagt die Runde ist nur ein Vorschlag um einen Rahmen zu haben.

@tingel, jo der Weg führt über die Hufeisenranch auf den Kammweg zur Welfenhöhe. Ob sich das Ding Trail nennen darf entscheiden wir Samstag


----------



## tingel83 (4. Juni 2009)

Wo und was ist die Hufeisenranch? Klingt ja nett...


----------



## MasterAss (4. Juni 2009)

Wann soll es denn losgehen Samstag?
Ich würde dann evtl. noch mit einsteigen, bin aber den Abend vorher in Herford.

Sind 2 Std. der zeitliche Rahmen? Ansonsten könnte man die Tour noch ein wenig ergänzen um ein paar nette Trails.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Juni 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Sind 2 Std. der zeitliche Rahmen? Ansonsten könnte man die Tour noch ein wenig ergänzen um ein paar nette Trails.



JA!  Bitte!!!
Komm mit Treffen ist um 14h am Söhrer Forsthaus.

Den Abend vorher habe ich mir fest vorgenommen NICHT zum Altstadtfest zu gehen... hat bisher noch nie geklappt


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juni 2009)

@MasterAss

Liegt dein Bauwerk auch auf der Strecke der Samstag Tour?
Das Teil müsste dann ja gleich einen Härtetest durchlaufen, wenn 15 Biker hintereinander da runter droppen


----------



## MasterAss (4. Juni 2009)

Nein, es liegt nicht auf der Strecke. Aber wir können es dann gerne einbauen, wenn Interesse besteht. Aber alle 15 werden da eh nicht dropen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (4. Juni 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> An Waldhase: Vor Jahren war ich öfter mal im Wald oberhalb von Netze / Graste unterwegs. Hättest du Zeit und Lust, mir diesen Sommer mal ein paar nette Wege rund um Lamspringe zu zeigen?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Manuel / tingel83



Nur zum Verständnis, du kommst doch ursprünglich aus Lamspringe!?
Und ich soll dir Wege um Lamspringe zeigen!?
Bitte kläre mich auf!


----------



## waldhase (4. Juni 2009)

Die Anzahl wird langsam unübersichtlich, aber schön zu sehen wieviele Biker es um HI gibt, im Wald treffe ich die nie!

*6.6.09 Hildesheim-Söhre-Salze-Diekholzen:*
Jimi, 
Günther (fällt krank leider aus)
Pfädchen
Eisenarsch
Wunderkiste
Ich +2
Jaamaa +1
ChristianS
Oxysept
Hils-Biker +1-3
 Snakehead
MasterAss
sind schon mal *15-17*

@Jimi
Die Strecke sollte nicht viel mehr werden. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie fit alle sind, aber wir sollten uns an den Schwächsten orientieren. Es ist ja sicher möglich bald wieder die eine oder andere Strecke mit höheren Ansprüchen zusammen zu basteln und zu fahren.



Ich möchte hier darauf hinweisen, dass die Teilnahme freiwillig ist und der/die Organisator(en) keine Haftung für Körper- und Sachschäden übernimmt/übernehmen. Also einer fährt vor und wer will fährt hinterher.


----------



## MasterAss (4. Juni 2009)

Average, Hitmoi:
Was ist mit euch?


----------



## HITOMI (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn der MINI (mit dem wir sonst in den Harz fahren würden) bis dahin noch nicht aus der Werkstatt zurück ist, sind wir auch dabei.


----------



## average.stalker (4. Juni 2009)

Jimi - schickst du mir die Track datei auch?


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Juni 2009)

@ avarage, wenn ihr in den harz fahrt könnt ihr 2 ja in hahnenklee vorbei kommen am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (4. Juni 2009)

Sonntag geht halt eh leider nicht. Mal sehen was die airoreperatur bringt


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Juni 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Wenn der MINI (mit dem wir sonst in den Harz fahren würden) bis dahin noch nicht aus der Werkstatt zurück ist, sind wir auch dabei.



Sag´ mir mal den Namen der Werkstatt!

Den Track schicke ich Euch.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> *6.6.09 Hildesheim-Söhre-Salze-Diekholzen:*
> sind schon mal *15-17*



COOL


----------



## MasterAss (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich hätte da einen Vorschlag bzgl. der Route:
Ich würde am Ende nicht über den Röderhof fahren. Wenn wir oben an den Gärten an der Lichtung rauskommen (wo die vielen Felder sind), fahren wir nicht Richtung Röderhof sondern links wieder in den Wald. Dort über Erlengrund wieder hoch zum Tosmar und von da aus den steilen Trail direkt mit Fallrichtung Söhrer Forsthaus.

Das macht mehr Spaß, garantiere ich!


----------



## waldhase (5. Juni 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da einen Vorschlag bzgl. der Route:
> Ich würde am Ende nicht über den Röderhof fahren. Wenn wir oben an den Gärten an der Lichtung rauskommen (wo die vielen Felder sind), fahren wir nicht Richtung Röderhof sondern links wieder in den Wald. Dort über Erlengrund wieder hoch zum Tosmar und von da aus den steilen Trail direkt mit Fallrichtung Söhrer Forsthaus.
> 
> Das macht mehr Spaß, garantiere ich!



Vom Erlengrund hoch zum Tosmar sind natürlich noch mal einige Hm zum Schluss der Tour...aber egal nochfalls rufe ich meinen Pfleger zum schieben.


----------



## average.stalker (5. Juni 2009)

ist das der Trail, der durch den "Mini-Canyon" richtung forsthaus geht?
der ist geil!


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Juni 2009)

da sollte mal was bauen, da geht nie einer lang und würde bestimmt niemanden stören.
Aber Starten musste den Trail von ganz oben, also an der tosmarhütte Richtung Salze hoch bis man oben am Kamm ist, dann den steilen Hang Richtung Forstweg runter un in den Trail rein.


----------



## waldhase (5. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> da sollte mal was bauen, da geht nie einer lang und würde bestimmt niemanden stören.
> Aber Starten musste den Trail von ganz oben, also an der tosmarhütte Richtung Salze hoch bis man oben am Kamm ist, dann den steilen Hang Richtung Forstweg runter un in den Trail rein.



Gute Idee, können wir für die Abfahrt dann die Bikes tauschen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Juni 2009)

Der Aufstieg wäre nicht so schlimm, über den Bergrücken müssen wir sowieso und die Abfahrt ist geil (und matschig). 
Das können wir morgen an der Sammelstelle "Baxmann Eiche" entscheiden.


----------



## MasterAss (5. Juni 2009)

also das mit dem Bauen dort ist schon in Planung meine Herren. Ich warte nur noch auf die Semesterferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (5. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Der Aufstieg wäre nicht so schlimm, über den Bergrücken müssen wir sowieso und die Abfahrt ist geil (und matschig).
> Das können wir morgen an der Sammelstelle "Baxmann Eiche" entscheiden.



Auf jeden Fall müssen wir an der Baxmann-Eiche eine Gedenkminute, für alle die nicht dabei sein können, einlegen.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juni 2009)

Bergrücken, die Abfahrt ist geil, Trail, Mini-Canyon, Fallrichtung, Das macht mehr Spaß, garantiere ich!                                                                  

Das klingt ja richtig gut!  Ich freu mich auf morgen .

Wo war jetzt der Treffpunkt? Söhrer Forsthaus (Söhre und dann Richtung Wald???)


----------



## HITOMI (5. Juni 2009)

Das Auto kommt heute noch nicht aus der Werkstatt.  
Also sind wir morgen auch mit dabei!


----------



## waldhase (5. Juni 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Das Auto kommt heute noch nicht aus der Werkstatt.
> Also sind wir morgen auch mit dabei!



Schön dass ihr auch dabei seid.
Wir werden die 20 knacken...
Brauchen wir dann eigentlich Rundumleuchten?


----------



## waldhase (5. Juni 2009)

*6.6.09 Treffen SF:*
Jimi, 
Günther (fällt krank leider aus)
Pfädchen
Eisenarsch
Wunderkiste
Ich +2
Jaamaa +1
ChristianS
Oxysept
Hils-Biker +1-3
 Snakehead
MasterAss
Average
Hitmoi
sind schon mal *17-19*




Ich möchte hier darauf hinweisen, dass die Teilnahme freiwillig ist und der/die Organisator(en) keine Haftung für Körper- und Sachschäden übernimmt/übernehmen. Also einer fährt vor und wer will fährt hinterher.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juni 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Das Auto kommt heute noch nicht aus der Werkstatt.
> Also sind wir morgen auch mit dabei!



Das macht ja dann 17-19 Biker!

@Organisationsteam
Sollte von dem Großereignis nicht auch die örtliche Presse informiert werden?   Und können die Zufahrtsstraßen dem hohen Verkehrsaufkommen, verursacht durch die anreisenden Teilnehmer, standhalten und gibt es genug Parkplätze?


----------



## average.stalker (5. Juni 2009)

sehr cool!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Juni 2009)

19-20 Leute??? ...Ihr macht mir Angst!!
In jedem Falle sind die Wege um die Welfenhöhe ebenfalls trocken

Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Panzer fahren sonst werde ich nach 5 km Aufgrund meiner quitschenden Pedale erschlagen.

... und gleich geht es zum holdrio!


----------



## waldhase (6. Juni 2009)

Die Teilnehmerzahl schwankt, bin jetzt mal gespannt wieviel am Start erscheinen.

*6.6.09 Treffen SF:*
Jimi, 
Günther (fällt krank leider aus)
Pfädchen
Eisenarsch
Wunderkiste
Ich +1
Jaamaa +1
ChristianS
Oxysept
Hils-Biker +1-3
 Snakehead
MasterAss
Average
Hitmoi
sind schon mal *16-18*




Ich möchte hier darauf hinweisen, dass die Teilnahme freiwillig ist und der/die Organisator(en) keine Haftung für Körper- und Sachschäden übernimmt/übernehmen. Also einer fährt vor und wer will fährt hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (6. Juni 2009)

ich komme auch bei ein paar wölkchen am himmel


----------



## average.stalker (6. Juni 2009)

Panzerfahren ist super 

checkt mal die großwetterlage!!
das sieht gerade ganz ganz mies aus

http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm


----------



## waldhase (6. Juni 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Panzerfahren ist super
> 
> checkt mal die großwetterlage!!
> das sieht gerade ganz ganz mies aus
> ...



Es regnet erst ab ca. 17.37Uhr - alles wird gut!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Juni 2009)

uiuiui....mir ist speiübel. 
 Lass uns auch bei scheißwetter fahren. 
"Denke nicht das das anfängt zu regnen, dafür herrscht zuviel Wind"...*sprach der Bauer und trat in den Misteimer*...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Juni 2009)

mahlzeit, 14.00 wird eng, ich habe ein leichtes PC Problem  
wie ist die Streckenführung?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Juni 2009)

Die etwaige Strecke habe ich Dir per Mail geschickt. Oder ruf an wenn Du im Wald bist.
Tosmar Trail/ Diekholzen/ Petze/ Griesberg/ Salze Tiedexe/ Hufeisenranch/ Welfenhöhe/ ***Baxmann Eiche*** (!!!)/ Tosmar/ Canyon Trail das war´s schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Juni 2009)

danke für den service 
am ist PC alles wieder schön


----------



## MasterAss (6. Juni 2009)

Sorry auch nochmal hier, dass ich doch nicht mitkonnte. War einfach ein bisl spät gestern in Herford und ich war einfach zu groogy! Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß und wenn wir das wiederholen bin ich definitiv dabei.


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Gute Idee, können wir für die Abfahrt dann die Bikes tauschen?



Gegen einer Kaution wäre dem nicht entgegen zusetzen 

@heutige Tour: Wäre uach mitgekommen, aber ich hätte bestimmt gut aufgehalten bergauf, da wäre ich nämlich nur beim schieben gewesen


----------



## HITOMI (6. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir noch mal ein großes Sorry, dass ich nicht mitkonnte - liege mit Tee und Decke auf'm Sofa. Hatte gehofft, dass die fette Erkältung, die ich seit 1,5 Wochen mit mir rumschleppe, heute wieder weg ist... 
Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet viel Spaß, es gibt ganz bald wieder eine Gelegenheit zu einer gemeinsamen Tour!


----------



## average.stalker (6. Juni 2009)

gute runde - nicht ganz mein tempo bergauf... 
hat trotz meines verfrühten ausstieges spaß gemacht und nass bin ich auch noch geworden...


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juni 2009)

Mit Hahnenklee wirds morgen nix, Grippe ist im Anflug,


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Juni 2009)

das war eine schöne tour ,lauter nette leute 
hier sind ein paar bilder.
treffpunkt






[/URL][/IMG]
richtung griessberg





[/URL][/IMG]
er kennt nur eine richtung 





[/URL][/IMG]
das sollten wir wiederholen


----------



## waldhase (6. Juni 2009)

Mensch Eisenarsch du bist ja nicht bergauf und -runter schnell, nein auch der Beitrag kommt im rekordverdächtiger Zeit.

Ja, auch ein herzliches Dankeschön für die schöne Tour! Besonders Jimi für die Planung und Günther für das lecker Bier (habe ganz vergessen mich zu bedanken). Es war jetzt die vierte Tour die ich dieses Jahr mit Radlern aus dem IBC gemacht habe und es ist immer schön neue Biker kennen zu lernen. Leider haben wir heute gar kein Gruppenbild hinbekommen.
Also ich würde sagen lasst uns bald wieder eine Tour planen..!
Erholt euch gut und Jimi, vergiss das abschließen nicht.


----------



## waldhase (6. Juni 2009)

@ pfädchen
wie heißt dein Hinterreifen? Was bedeuten die unterschiedlichen Karkassen bei maxxis?


----------



## jaamaa (6. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja, auch ein herzliches Dankeschön für die schöne Tour! Besonders Jimi für die Planung und Günther für das lecker Bier (habe ganz vergessen mich zu bedanken). Es war jetzt die vierte Tour die ich dieses Jahr mit Radlern aus dem IBC gemacht habe und es ist immer schön neue Biker kennen zu lernen. Leider haben wir heute gar kein Gruppenbild hinbekommen.
> Also ich würde sagen lasst uns bald wieder eine Tour planen..!
> Erholt euch gut und Jimi, vergiss das abschließen nicht.



Von mir auch 

Ich hätte mir im Vorfeld aber doch den Track der Tour in mein GPS laden sollen, dann wären wir, die am Schluß fuhren, an so mancher Wegekreuzung nicht so orientierungslos gewesen, da niemand mehr zu sehen war .

Hat jemand die Tour aufgezeichnet und kann mir den gpx Track schicken? Wieviele km/hm waren es denn eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (7. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...Also ich würde sagen lasst uns bald wieder eine Tour planen..!...



Mir hat die Tour heute auch sehr gut gefallen (auch wenn zum Schluss die Beine nicht mehr so wollten, wie ich das gern gehabt hätte) und wär bei der nächsten auch wieder dabei...



jaamaa schrieb:


> ...Wieviele km/hm waren es denn eigentlich?...



Das müssten ca. 35 km und laut "Eisenarsch's Tacho" etwas über 1000hm gewesen sein!?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Erholt euch gut und Jimi, vergiss das abschließen nicht.



Hey Waldhase... abschliessen hat hingehauen wenn ich auf die Uhr schaue bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen, leider konnte ich das blonde Luder nicht mehr abschleppen   so ne ********!
Scherz bei Seite... viel planen musste man nicht...
war eine schöne Runde, der Erfahrungsaustausch auf der Tour und die Radler von jung bis alt welche mitgeradelt sind waren meinen "leichten" Magen und Schädelproblemen aller Erschwerniss wert!

Günther, Du warst die Rettung als die Muskeln dicht gemacht haben!!! Lass uns den Kasten über das Willingen-Konto buchen wenn wir alles zusammen haben! (oder)

Und Respekt nochmal an Mirko der immerhin noch nach Sibesse zurück musste, meinerseits Hut ab!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Juni 2009)

Die gpx-Daten schicke ich Dir, Jaamaa.
Hoffe mit Deinem Radl ist alles wieder okay!


----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Waldhase... , leider konnte ich das blonde Luder nicht mehr abschleppen   so ne ********!



Selbst wenn du das geschafft hättest, wärs du doch auf ihr eingeschlafen.
Schönen Sonntag!
wh


----------



## ChristianS (7. Juni 2009)

So ich (ich bin der mit dem Lapierre)  will mich auch nochmal für die tolle Tour bedanken. Hat mächtig Spaß gemacht in eurem Revier mal zu wildern.
Die Strecke war echt abwechslungsreich und super organisiert. Vorallem die "steilste, asphaltierte Waldautobahn Deutschlands" hoch hat etliche Körner gekostet.
Auch die Abfahrten waren super geil. Am Anfang hatte ich versucht an  Eisenarsch dran zu bleiben,aber das war ja unmöglich. Hab immer nur gestaunt wie du die Berge runtergepflügt bist. 

Wenn ich mir heute das Wetter anschaue, dann hatten wir gestern noch richtig Schwein gehabt. Hoffe mal, dass sich keiner eine Erkältung eingefangen hat. Es waren ja doch einige dabei, die auf Waldhases Regenprognose (ab 17.32 Uhr) vertraut haben. 

Gruß
Christian

PS: Danke nochmal für das Bier danach. Ich weiß jetzt garnicht wer der Holde Spender war.


----------



## oxysept (7. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die nette Tour an alle Organisatoren und Mitfahrer!

@Jimi: Bin gut in Sibbesse angekommen. Nach kurzer Pause und einem kleinen Snack ging es dann bei strömendem Regen weiter nach Warzen. Alles zusammen knapp 90km über den Tag verteilt.
(Habe mich dann zu Hause beim Fahrrad bei die Kette heben - ist vor meiner Einfahrt gespannt - noch schön aufs Maul bzw. Knie und Ellenbogen gepackt. Ist aber nichts passiert.)

Hier ein paar Fotos von gestern:













Würde mich freuen möglichst viele von euch am Samstag (13.06.) in Delligsen zur Hilstour begrüßen zu dürfen. Treffen ist um 9:00 in der Ortsmitte von Delligsen am Brunnen - direkt an der Hauptstraße. Genaueres zur Route und dem weiteren Ablauf weiß Hilsbiker.

Mirko

P.S.: Wenn irgendwer meine Trinkflasche (siehe letztes Foto) im Wald finden sollte, so darf er sie gerne behalten oder entsorgen!


----------



## jaamaa (7. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Die gpx-Daten schicke ich Dir, Jaamaa.
> Hoffe mit Deinem Radl ist alles wieder okay!



Jo, nur Schaltauge verbogen und ein paar ärgerliche Kratzer an der Talas. Aber bei zwei Abflügen bei voller Fahrt innerhalb von 2 Minuten ist das doch noch ganz gut ausgegangen.
Schlimmer sehen da meine Beine aus. Brennt ganz gut .

Und wenn das um die 1000 hm waren...
...dann ein großes Lob an Snakehead, der mit seinem Dirtbike (fast) mitgehalten hat.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Lass uns den Kasten über das Willingen-Konto buchen wenn wir alles zusammen haben! (oder)


Kein Problem; die paar ml Gerstensaft hab ich spendiert und beim nächsten Mal (schlage vor: Aug/Sept) gibt es richtiges Catering



ChristianS schrieb:


> PS: Danke nochmal für das Bier danach. Ich weiß jetzt garnicht wer der Holde Spender war.


Gerne! Das kam von Herzen siehe oben!

LG, Günther-Kette-Rekonvaleszent


----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jo, nur Schaltauge verbogen und ein paar ärgerliche Kratzer an der Talas. Aber bei zwei Abflügen bei voller Fahrt innerhalb von 2 Minuten ist das doch noch ganz gut ausgegangen.
> Schlimmer sehen da meine Beine aus. Brennt ganz gut .
> 
> Und wenn das um die 1000 hm waren...
> ...dann ein großes Lob an Snakehead, der mit seinem Dirtbike (fast) mitgehalten hat.



Ja Snakehead hat super durchgehalten!
Und gut dass du gleich ein Ersatzschaltauge bestellt hast, bei den Lieferzeiten bei Canyon.
Deinen Beinen, gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2009)

@Hils-Biker
Wie geht es Dir?
Was macht der Kopf und die Schulter?
Ich hoffe es war nicht so schlimm!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @ pfädchen
> wie heißt dein Hinterreifen? Was bedeuten die unterschiedlichen Karkassen bei maxxis?



der Hinterreifen heißt Erwin Ardent ist 1/2jahr alt und kann schon laufen, mit etwas milch bleibt er auch schön dicht.

meinst du Karkasse=Gewebeaufbau 60Tpi, 120Tpi, Tpi=Fäden/inch
oder Gummimischung Shorehärte z.B. 42a, 60a, 62a, 70a 
je kleiner die Zahl desto weicher, besser im nassen, höherer Grip und Verschleiß
70a-> Forstwege ; 60a/62a-> Trails ; 42a->Downhill usw

gute infos unter silberfische.net
blabla unter ibc


----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> der Hinterreifen heißt Erwin Ardent ist 1/2jahr alt und kann schon laufen, mit etwas milch bleibt er auch schön dicht.
> 
> meinst du Karkasse=Gewebeaufbau 60Tpi, 120Tpi, Tpi=Fäden/inch
> oder Gummimischung Shorehärte z.B. 42a, 60a, 62a, 70a
> ...



Nachdem jetzt auch den Nachnamen verraten hast und ich deinem Hinweis folgend bei Silberfisch gelesen habe, stellt sich mir noch die Frage, fährst du Erwin Ardent bzw. Jutta ADvantage in 2,25 oder 2,4?
Gummimischung: 60aMP!?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Juni 2009)

Erwin in 2.25 und das dicke Juttchen ist 2.4 beide 60a


----------



## Hils-Biker (7. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Hils-Biker
> Wie geht es Dir?
> Was macht der Kopf und die Schulter?
> Ich hoffe es war nicht so schlimm!!



Erst einmal vielen Dank für die wirklich dufte Tour!!

Ansonsten: Radl ist wieder ok. 
Der Rest wird auch wieder, nix gebrochen, alles nur Prellungen. 
In den letzten 5 Wochen Großstadtdschungel hab ich wohl alles an Fahrtechnik im Gelände verlernt. Da hilft nur üben.

Jimi der Bayer: könntest Du mir bitte ebenfalls den GPS-Track senden?


----------



## tobone (7. Juni 2009)

@ Master ass
Echt hübscher Trail, war halt heute etwas naß. Macht wenn es trocken ist bestimmt noch mehr spaß.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag in Sachen Reifen?
Fahre momentan NN 2,1(bei dem 2,25 ist es hinten recht knapp. Passt gerade so, aber bei dem Wetter...). Wie sieht es mit dem Mountainking in 2,2 aus, ist der etwas schmaler als der NN?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (7. Juni 2009)

auf jeden fall hat der Mountain King mehr grip bei nassen/feuchten als der NobbyNic.
ich bin gerade drauf umgestiegen, zwar in 2.4, aber den NN in 2,4 ist meine frau gefahren (und ich testweise) - der MountainKing ist in jedem Fall besser.
dieses BlackChilli scheint ein geiles zeug zu sein.
Masterass ist von seinem RubberQueen ja auch begeistert

zu größen kann ich leider nichts sagen


----------



## tobone (7. Juni 2009)

Ok danke ist gut zu wissen, vielleicht probiere ich den einfach mal aus, oder halte ihn dran. Vor allem die Breite ist wichtig (wegen meines Hinterbaus).
Vielleicht nehme ich die Tage mal die NN 2,25 von meiner Freundin und drehe damit mal ne Tour. mal sehen wie es ist wenn da Dreck zwischen kommt, ist aber glaube ich zu knapp.
Angeblich bauen die Schwalbe Reifen ja schon am schmalsten.
Sonst muß ich halt wieder zu den 2,1er greifen. Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede in zwischen den Reifen, z.B. das ein NN in 2,25 schmaler ist als ein anderer?

Hat noch jemand Vorschläge ?


----------



## average.stalker (7. Juni 2009)

die unterschiede gibt es absolut.
ich hatte mal den 2,35er Fat Albert, der war ein gutes Stück breiter als der 2,35er Minion den ich zuletzt hatte...

hängt zusätzlich auch noch von der Felgenbreite ab, auf den der Reifen gezogen wird


----------



## tobone (7. Juni 2009)

Ich meinte jetzt als Beispiel ob ein NN in 2,25 schmaler oder breiter ist als ein anderer NN in 2,25. Also ob es sich lohnt in einen Laden zu gehen und mal ein paar zu vergleichen ob es da schwankungen gibt.


----------



## average.stalker (7. Juni 2009)

oh okay.. hm eher nicht vorstellbar. ganz leichte gewichtsunterschiede wirst du feststellen können, aber richtige breitenunterschiede denke ich  mal nicht


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und wenn das um die 1000 hm waren...
> ...dann ein großes Lob an Snakehead, der mit seinem Dirtbike (fast) mitgehalten hat.



Jo, krass!!! Hast schön mit durchgetreten!! Und mitgehalten in jedem Falle!!!


----------



## jaamaa (7. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Jo, krass!!! Hast schön mit durchgetreten!! Und mitgehalten in jedem Falle!!!



Ja und die ganz guten Jahre mit den Leistungshochs haben sie in dem Alter ja noch vor sich. 


 Track?


----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2009)

Ferienpass in Nettlingen
Für alle Eltern eine kurze Info, am 03.08.09 veranstalten wir im Rahmen des Ferienpasses eine Mountainbikekurs für Kinder zwischen 8-12 Jahren. Dabei Techniktraining und eine kleine Tour durch den Wald ca. 15km.
Also wer ein Kind in diesem Alter hat, kann sich gerne bei mir per PN melden.

Wetterfeste Kleidung ist wichtig, da es traditionell zu diesem Termin immer regnet.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juni 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> @ Master ass
> Echt hübscher Trail, war halt heute etwas naß. Macht wenn es trocken ist bestimmt noch mehr spaß.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag in Sachen Reifen?
> ...


MK vom Grip besser als NN, aber Pannenanfällig
ansonsten Ardent oder falls noch mehr Grip FA oder Advantage, Rubber Queen
siehe auch Post   #4338


----------



## waldhase (8. Juni 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> MK vom Grip besser als NN, aber Pannenanfällig
> ansonsten Ardent oder falls noch mehr Grip FA oder Advantage, Rubber Queen
> siehe auch Post   #4338



Ich habe meine MK nach 400km gegen RoRo getauscht. Mit MK war ich nicht zufrieden. RoRo laufen super und das auch bei Mässe, nur die Pannenanfälligkeit begeißert mich nicht so sehr, jedoch seit ich Butyl- Schläuche verwende habe ich Ruhe, schaun wir mal...

Wer die MK 2.2 mit 400Km haben möchte schicke mir ein Angebot per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (8. Juni 2009)

Sind bestimmt alles gute Reifen, ist nur die Frage ob sie in 2,2 oder 2,25 von der Breite in meinen Hinterbau passen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juni 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Sind bestimmt alles gute Reifen, ist nur die Frage ob sie in 2,2 oder 2,25 von der Breite in meinen Hinterbau passen.



nimm die ETRTO	Maße z.B. 58-559 -> 58 = 58 mm breit / 559 = 26"
passt meißt mit +/- 1mm auf Felgen mit 19mm innen = zwischen den Wulsten


----------



## tobone (8. Juni 2009)

Auf meine Felgen passen die alle, ist nur die Frage ob sie am Hinterbau schleifen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juni 2009)

ETRTO Maße z.B. 58 = 58 mm breit ist die "breiteste Stelle des AUFGEPUMPTEN Reifens" mit einer 19er Felge.

Jetzt schmalste Stelle im Hinterbau messen, "wo der Reifen durch muss"
Wert in mm aufschreiben und hier von das Ertro Maß des Wunschreifens (z.B. 58mm) abziehen (subtrahieren geht auch). Den Wert durch 2 teilen und du hast den minimalen Abstand zwischen Hinterbau und Reifen.
Nachdenken ob das reicht!
Falls nicht, s.o. mit dem Reifen in schmalerer Ausführung wiederholen.


----------



## waldhase (8. Juni 2009)

@ eisenarsch
Vielen Dank für die Fotos.

@ Jimi
Vielen Dank für den Track.
Wir sollten noch die Tour Salze-Derneburg terminlich planen.
Ich glaube Pfädchen wollte auch mit.

@all
War jetzt die 4 IBC-Tour 2009 für mich, wann und wo steigt die nächste?
Macht doch mal Vorschläge!


----------



## jaamaa (8. Juni 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Auf meine Felgen passen die alle, ist nur die Frage ob sie am Hinterbau schleifen



Mess doch einfach was bei dem 2.1er noch an Platz da ist + die Diff. zum 2.25er. Oder einfach kaufen und probieren. NN in 2.25 sollten eigentlich schon überall passen. Wenn nicht, schleift sich der Rest schon ein .
Bei meinem Hardtail musste ich auch ein bißchen die Strebe modifizieren. Sind nur Zehntel mm Platz und fährt, auch durch Matsch.


----------



## tobone (8. Juni 2009)

Hab jetzt mal auf der Conti Homepage nachgesehen der 2,2er hat eine Breitevon 55mm, mein NN 2,1 54mm, der 2,25er NN 57mm. Sind halt 2mm Unterschied zum Conti das kann schon was ausmachen falls es schleifen sollte. Ist nur die Frage ob sich der eine mm zu dem 2,1er lohnt.
Werde die Tage wohl mal schauen welcher es wird.

Gru ß  Tobi


----------



## oxysept (8. Juni 2009)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> Falls es Interessenten gibt, die sich uns anschliessen möchten:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/334115
> 
> ...



@waldhase und alle: 
Hier die Links von Hils-Biker zur Tour am 13.06.2009 mit Start (9 Uhr) in Delligsen. 
Wie ich Samstag erfahren habe, soll die Strecke ca. 60km lang sein, 
durch den Hils und Ith zum Humboldtsee führen und in Delligsen beim Zucchero enden.
Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.

Falls Interesse besteht, so könnte man in naher Zukunft auch eine Tour durch die Sieben-Berge und/oder den Sackwald machen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Juni 2009)

Ich bin heute im südlichen Sackwald gewesen... 
Eine superschöne Ecke!! Und geschichtlich mit grossen Werten versehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (8. Juni 2009)

Wikipedia meint:
Die *Apenteichquelle* befindet sich in Winzenburg am Fuße der Burg Winzenburg und Tiebenburg.
 Die Quelle speist die im Jahre 1220 angelegten Apenteiche. Sie waren ein heidnischer Kultbereich, 
in dem etwa 5000 Jahre alte Opfergaben gefunden wurden. 
Erdarbeiten förderten 1950 eine Bronzenadel zutage. 
Die weiteren Arbeiten wurden von der zuständigen Kreisarchäologie begleitet. 
Zum Fundgut gehören ein großes Flintbeil und eine Steinaxt, ferner die Reste von drei Bronzeringen und eine Fibel, 
also eine Gewandschließe.

Wenn das nächste Mal wer bei mir in der Gegend unterwegs ist, 
so sagt vorher kurz Bescheid (PN) und ich fahre, falls erwünscht, gerne mit.


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juni 2009)

bin ständig hier in der Gegen, nur musste dich bei mir dran gewöhnen das ich berghoch immer Schieben werde

Grüße aus Dehnsen


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juni 2009)

Hat nicht mal einer nen Nicolai Helius gesucht?
Im Bikemarkt steht gerade nen HeliusFR von 2008 drin, unter 1000eur der Rahmen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/190763/cat/45


----------



## JesKacz (9. Juni 2009)

Wisst Ihr was.... war gestern Schnecken-Wandertag??
Die Biester parkten immer auf der Ideallinie...


----------



## wunderkiste (10. Juni 2009)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr was.... war gestern Schnecken-Wandertag??
> Die Biester parkten immer auf der Ideallinie...



Hast Du heute auch wieder vor Schnecken zu jagen???
Wollte heute gegen 17Uhr zum Söhrer Forsthaus um meine "Mittwochs 3 x Tosmer-Runde" zufahren...


----------



## oxysept (10. Juni 2009)

Kann mir bitte jemand den aufgezeichneten Track von der Tour am Samstag zuschicken. (Habe nur den vorläufigen.)

Mein nächstes Handy wird gps-fähig sein und somit werde auch ich in Zukunft Satelliten gesteuert durch den Wald radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (10. Juni 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand den aufgezeichneten Track von der Tour am Samstag zuschicken? (Habe nur den vorläufigen.)



JA!
Schick mir deine EMAIL als PN.


----------



## waldhase (10. Juni 2009)

@Willingen2009Teilnehmer

Ich weiß nicht wann Ihr startet, deshalb jetzt schon mal viel Spaß und vertretet die Heimat gut!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Juni 2009)

Salve, wir fahren Freitag hin, testen Bikes, testen Bikes und was sonst noch so testbar da rumläuft, Abends steht dann mentales Trinktraining auf dem Programm!
Samstag früh 7.30 Uhr ist der Start; dann lassen wir es krachen: die querfürze kommen....
Samstag Abend wird wieder ausgiebig getestet
Am Sonntag schrotten wir Jimis bergamont-Panzer auf der DH-Strecke, den Motorradhelm habe ich schon rausgesucht.....
LG, Günther-Kette-R


----------



## JesKacz (10. Juni 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Hast Du heute auch wieder vor Schnecken zu jagen???
> Wollte heute gegen 17Uhr zum Söhrer Forsthaus um meine "Mittwochs 3 x Tosmer-Runde" zufahren...


 
Schade, zu spät gesehen.. ich bin heute gegen 18.45h mit Strat in Itzum unterwegs...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Juni 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve, wir fahren Freitag hin, testen Bikes, testen Bikes und was sonst noch so testbar da rumläuft, Abends steht dann mentales Trinktraining auf dem Programm!
> Samstag früh 7.30 Uhr ist der Start; dann lassen wir es krachen: die querfürze kommen....
> Samstag Abend wird wieder ausgiebig getestet
> Am Sonntag schrotten wir Jimis bergamont-Panzer auf der DH-Strecke, den Motorradhelm habe ich schon rausgesucht.....
> LG, Günther-Kette-R



...ist mir alles egal, macht mit dem Panzer was Ihr wollt... vieeel wichtiger, um auf das testbare (kurzröckige Niederwild) zu kommen was da so rumläuft, WO IST DORT DER HAMMERSCHUPPEN MIT DER SCHAUMPARTY GEWESEN???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> WO IST DORT DER HAMMERSCHUPPEN MIT DER SCHAUMPARTY GEWESEN???


Salve & Grüß Gott, um die Schaumparty zu finden brauchen wir Dein Navi
Oder wir gehen dorthin wo alle hingehen, das klappt schon
Starten wollen wir am Freitagvormittag, wir holen Dich ab und weiter gehts...Sag an (PN) was ich noch einpacken muß!?
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Juni 2009)

wir müssen wohl so ein ding besorgen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Juni 2009)

Freitagvormittag....hm, joooo ist  recht früh aber auch okay.
Eisenarsch... ich dreh gleich ab! ...


----------



## Harvester (10. Juni 2009)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit den kompromittierenden Beweisfotos von der Jazztime aus? Viiiel Spass in Willingen, und nein, jemandem zu sagen sie hätte ein gebärfreudiges Becken ist kein Kompliment......

Also nochmal viel Spass und bringt mir was mit (T-Shirts, 3L-Camelbak, egal was)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Juni 2009)

Voll nett!! Auf solche Komplimente freue ich mich in Wi... dafür kommt auch mein grosser Bruder mit.... um mich aus dem daraus folgendem Schlamassel zu ziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (11. Juni 2009)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Schade, zu spät gesehen.. ich bin heute gegen 18.45h mit Strat in Itzum unterwegs...



Da war ich schon fast wieder zu hause...
War gestern auch nur zweimal auf dem Tosmer, bin dann noch mal zum Griesberg rüber... (Es waren auch so gut, wie keine Schnecken unterwegs)
Ich habe Dir gerade ne PN mit meiner Handynummer geschickt, dann gilt die Ausrede 'zu spät gesehen' nicht mehr.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wir müssen wohl so ein ding besorgen



alles gute


----------



## MasterAss (13. Juni 2009)

Also hier mal mein Fazit von Willingen:
Wir hatten geplant 2 Tage dort zu bleiben, dass haben wir kurzfristig über Bord geworfen. Grund
- völlig überlaufen
- Leihbikes rar

War einfach ********!

Wer hat Bock morgen auf den Trailtour?
Average?


----------



## average.stalker (13. Juni 2009)

hey Martin,

ich hatte mich jetzt gar nciht mehr gemeldet, wir waren aber auch ziemlich lange oben an der downhillstrecke und sind dann auch bald los...

morgen: Rilana und ich hätten bock!
können allerdings nur zu früher stunde.
so um 11h30 am Söhrer Forsthaus, das wäre optimal.
wir fahren morgen nachmittag noch nach bremen, deshalb würde es sonst zu eng werden...

außerdem soll es nachmittags eh regen geben


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2009)

Wo ist denn die Downhillstrecke?


----------



## average.stalker (13. Juni 2009)

ähm... in Willingen auf dem BIKE-Festival....


----------



## MasterAss (13. Juni 2009)

morgen 11.30h söhrer forsthaus geht klar.
freu mich, bis denn!


----------



## average.stalker (13. Juni 2009)

sehr gut!! bis dahin!
wir freuen uns auch


----------



## Harvester (14. Juni 2009)

kann mal einer die Brennesseln aufm Griesberg mähen und die Sümpfe da oben trockenlegen? mir kribbeln die Hände und Beine von den Dingern und mit meinen 2.25er NN war es "etwas" zu matschig.... Positiv war aber, das ich hinterher aussah wie ein Schwein^^ Als ich nach hause kam frage meine Frau, wo ich denn jetzt erst herkommen würde und ich grinste nur und sagte "Sieht man doch, ich hab Spass gehabt"


aber mal was anderes: gibt es für euch im Hi-Wald Stellen, an denen ihr absteigen müsst und schiebt? Oder bin ich der einzige, der z.B. den "Turmweg" hoch zum Griesberg zu Fuss hochkeucht?.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (14. Juni 2009)

meinst du diesen geteerten Weg? wenn ja: da bin ich neulich im versuch an Jimi, Eisenarsch und Co. dran zu bleiben auch mal kurzfristig runter vom sattel, allerdings war ich vorher auch schon leicht "überhitzt" - ist echt mal fies steil da


----------



## Harvester (14. Juni 2009)

ne den nicht. Es gibt vom Wasserreservoir aus alle 50 meter oder so rechts abzweigende Wege, die mit geschnitzten Schildern gekennzeichnet sind. Einer davon heisst Turmweg- oder strasse.


----------



## wunderkiste (14. Juni 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> aber mal was anderes: gibt es für euch im Hi-Wald Stellen, an denen ihr absteigen müsst und schiebt? Oder bin ich der einzige, der z.B. den "Turmweg" hoch zum Griesberg zu Fuss hochkeucht?.........



Ich keuche langsam fahrend hoch

Der asphaltierte Weg zum Turm hoch ist ein A****loch


----------



## average.stalker (14. Juni 2009)

Den Teerweg fand ich auch ganz schlimm da hoch


----------



## anne waffel (14. Juni 2009)

Liebe Grüße in die Heimat - heute hatte ich bei über 30°C im Schatten eine nette Tour durch die Rechnitzer Weinberge mit anschließender Abkühlung im Stausee...neidisch?  
Es waren sogar ein paar ordentliche Höhenmeter dabei 

Anne...Sonnenbrand


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juni 2009)

kurzer bericht vom festival 
das rennen war klasse ,die strecke war grandios  viele trails auf denen die fullys diie größten hindernisse waren ,ja bergab  
es gab viel sehen





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
natürlich hatten wir auch unseren spaß





[/URL][/IMG]
GKR alias der Proktologe





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne Fotos
...aber wo ich schon wieder meine Hand habe...tztztz

Das Festival war Klasse, was für ein Wetter
Männers, hat das Spaß gemacht mit Euch
Top-Biker! Gerne wieder!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juni 2009)

es gab auch hier und da freibier 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Juni 2009)

eine seeehr feine Landschaft dort!! Und Rehe haben die auch !!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Juni 2009)

...und Hirsche, Rinder & Weißkopfadler


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Juni 2009)

...und Toiletten & Dixieklos


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juni 2009)

wir wollen doch nicht unsere neue LIEBE vergessen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Juni 2009)




----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Juni 2009)

Dänen mögens mögen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Juni 2009)

unbekannte schönheit in strumpfhosen fliegt auf Jimi?


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juni 2009)

das war irgendein weltmeister oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (14. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wir wollen doch nicht unsere neue LIEBE vergessen



Alles was wild ist Gabelbock und Rotwild....


----------



## MasterAss (14. Juni 2009)

Dänen haben noch nicht mal Berge, wie soll den da ein gscheites MTB bei rauskommen?

Ach ja, nochmal tolle Tour @Henning, Rilana.


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juni 2009)

immerhin haben sie gezeit wozu sie fähig sind und haben den preis für das schönste und leichteste bike der messe gewonnen.ein fahrbereites fully mit 7,67kg !
liteville war auch da


----------



## Bogeyman (14. Juni 2009)

Also Sa. war ja wohl bestes Wetter... wie mein Nacken und Nase bestaetigen koennen 
Heute fing es leider nach dem DH Finale an zu regnen, sodass meine Testausritte auf dem Pronghorn un dem Liteville 901 ausfallen mussten...
Ist jmd. von euch das 901 mit Talas test-gefahren? faehrt es sich wirklich so gut bergauf?


----------



## average.stalker (14. Juni 2009)

Tour heute war Super!!

Wir kommen gerade aus konzert.
Morrissey war der Oberhammer!!


Ps: das prgohorn gehoert neben diesen einen Focus, das auch den Dämpfer auf Demoherrohr hat, zu den Hässlichsten bikes uberhaupt


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> immerhin haben sie gezeit wozu sie fähig sind und haben den preis für das schönste und leichteste bike der messe gewonnen.ein fahrbereites fully mit 7,67kg !
> liteville war auch da



Wie lang soll denn ein Fully mit einem Gewicht von 7,67kg halten, bzw. wer will denn damit einen Trail (S1) bergrunter fahren, außer ein Suizidgefährdeter?
Und schön.....? Über Geschmack läßt sich (nicht) streiten.


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juni 2009)

das rad ist ja nur da um zu zeigen was geht.ich finde die räder recht ansprechend und 99 jahre garantie auf ein fully mit 10kg sind doch nicht so übel


----------



## average.stalker (15. Juni 2009)

@ masterass: ich habe mir übrigens nen knappen kilometer vor zu hause noch nen platten gefahren - geht gar nicht.
einfach schön so ohne grund auf nem kiesweg... mist...

wers radl liebt - der schiebt...


----------



## HITOMI (15. Juni 2009)

@masterass: war echt ne nette tour gestern mit schönen trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (15. Juni 2009)

Hier ein paar Fotos (leider nur Handy) von der Hoch-Tief-Tour im Hils:



 

 




 

 






Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour! 
Sollte man bei besseren Bodenbedingungen nochmal wiederholen.
(_Hoffentlich "explodiert" mein Schlauch dann nicht wieder zwei Mal  !!!_)



P.S.: Mir gefällt das Pronghorn übrigens auch sehr gut! 
Ist doch sehr praktisch mit dem Dämpfer am Oberrohr - gut erreichbar (auch während der Fahrt) und sehr gut vor Verschmutzung geschützt.
10,7kg hören sich auch gut an. Ist eben ein XC und kein DH/FR Bike.


----------



## average.stalker (15. Juni 2009)

ich finde es gibt sehr sehr viele extrem geil aussehende XC-bikes - und das Proghorn befindet sich am untersten ende der tabelle!!!!
zu welcher "kategorie" es gehört, hat damit ja mal gar nix zu tun

außerdem find ich die postion eigentlich ganz schön dämpfer-gefährden, steigst du beispielsweise unfreiwillig ab und ladest mit den allerwertesten auf dem oberohr, biegst du voll den dämpfer quer,

oder auch wenn es umfällt, bei mir rutschen bikes dann gerne mit dem oberrohr an der hauswand lang - kratzer im rahmen sind egal, im Dämpfer nicht.

ist ein überflüssiges quatschbike, nur weil etwas "anders" ist, ist es noch lange nicht gut.

Gegenbeispiel: Liteville 301, völlig eigenständige Dämpferanlenkung, sieht auf dem ersten blick auch "komisch" aus - ist aber funktionell top und durchdacht.

ein dämpfer ist IM Rahmen immer besser aufgehoben

my 2 cent


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Juni 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> unbekannte schönheit in strumpfhosen fliegt auf Jimi?



... echt??  Woooo denn???? 

da standen wir am Sonntag! Woher weißt´n das mit der Schönheit in Strumpfhosen???


----------



## waldhase (15. Juni 2009)

@jimi & Pfädchen
wie war das noch mit der Entdeckungstour Söder Schloß/Derneburg usw. Wie wäre das am Sonntag?? Die "Innerste Biker" haben auf Ihrer HP auch eine Strecke, allerdings ohne GPS-Track...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Wetter nicht zu beschissen wird komme ich mit.


----------



## waldhase (15. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter nicht zu beschissen wird komme ich mit.



Is klar, zum WE soll der Regen wärmer werden...
Lass uns mal an der Aktion dran bleiben, ChristianS (Lapiere) will auch mit.
Ich werde mal den Wetterfrosch im Auge behalten (auch wenn mal mit einem Auge schlecht sieht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich am Freitag nach Bad Harzburg, um ne gemütliche Runde zum Brocken weiter zum Torfhaus und dann wieder nach Bad Harzburg zu fahren.
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen? Oder kennt jemand nen empfehlenswerten Weg/Trail vom Brocken zum Torfhaus rüber???


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @jimi & Pfädchen
> wie war das noch mit der Entdeckungstour Söder Schloß/Derneburg usw. Wie wäre das am Sonntag?? Die "Innerste Biker" haben auf Ihrer HP auch eine Strecke, allerdings ohne GPS-Track...



sonntag vormittag wäre schön
MMaps ist in arbeit


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter nicht zu beschissen wird komme ich mit.



Hallo jimi, morgen könnte es klappen evlt Harz, ggf ab 14.00


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Juni 2009)

Hey Pfädchen, ich muss doch .... ´tschuldigung, ich darf doch wieder arbeiten...


----------



## MasterAss (17. Juni 2009)

Evtl. Samstag *gemütliche* Endurotour... Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## average.stalker (17. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt - wir merken uns das schon mal vor!


----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @jimi & Pfädchen
> wie war das noch mit der Entdeckungstour Söder Schloß/Derneburg usw. Wie wäre das am Sonntag?? Die "Innerste Biker" haben auf Ihrer HP auch eine Strecke, allerdings ohne GPS-Track...



Wo können wir starten? - Ich würde die Tour gerne in Derneburg beginnen...?! 
Wann wollen wir starten?  -  10.00Uhr?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wo können wir starten? - Ich würde die Tour gerne in Derneburg beginnen...?!
> Wann wollen wir starten?  -  10.00Uhr?


Bin schon wieder nicht pfädchen&jimi, wurde trotzdem gerne mit fahren, allerdings ist 10.oo Uhr mir zu früh....geht auch 12.00 bis 13.00 als Startzeit? Hast Du schon ein Zeitfenster (Fahrdauer) im Blick? Fährst Du per bike an? Fragen über Fragen
LG, Günther


----------



## average.stalker (19. Juni 2009)

masterass: samstag geht jetzt leider bei uns definitiv nicht... :-(


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Juni 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder nicht pfädchen&jimi, wurde trotzdem gerne mit fahren, allerdings ist 10.oo Uhr mir zu früh....geht auch 12.00 bis 13.00 als Startzeit? Hast Du schon ein Zeitfenster (Fahrdauer) im Blick? Fährst Du per bike an? Fragen über Fragen
> LG, Günther



was sind schon namen, egal
der Holländer sagt:  wielbanden voor regen sind anbefohlen kukstdu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. Juni 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder nicht pfädchen&jimi, wurde trotzdem gerne mit fahren, allerdings ist 10.oo Uhr mir zu früh....geht auch 12.00 bis 13.00 als Startzeit? Hast Du schon ein Zeitfenster (Fahrdauer) im Blick? Fährst Du per bike an? Fragen über Fragen
> LG, Günther



Moin Günther, Zeitfenster ca. 2-3 Std. (kommt darauf an wie lange wir in Salze in der Eisdiele sitzen).
Beginn? muss mal die Familie fragen, was sagen denn Jimi & Pfädchen?
Wie gesagt würde ich gerne in Derneburg starten (dann gibt es sicher zum Abschluss Erdbeerkuchen mit Schlagsahne), dann würde ich auch mit Radle anreisen...sonst???


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Juni 2009)

Könnten uns am Teich in Derneburg treffen aber 10 Uhr ??? Es ist doch Wochenend! 13 Uhr wäre geil!


----------



## waldhase (19. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Könnten uns am Teich in Derneburg treffen aber 10 Uhr ??? Es ist doch Wochenend! 13 Uhr wäre geil!



Vorausgesetzt die Familie legt kein Veto ein geht auch 13.00 Uhr.
Laß uns direkt am Glashaus treffen es gibt da so viele Teiche...
Was sagen denn die anderen Herren mit den strammen Waden dazu?


----------



## Rocco Rammler (19. Juni 2009)

Na dann viel Spass... werde an Euch denken auf Malle am Sonntag...
Jimi denke an die Taxifahrt zum airport


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Juni 2009)

die Familien sollten wir beim Erdbeerkuchen parken, dann geht auch 14.00 

vor Samstagabend macht eine Terminfestlegung, bei den Wetteraussichten mmn keinen Sinn, wegen Regen im Erdbeerkuchen .


----------



## waldhase (19. Juni 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> die Familien sollten wir beim Erdbeerkuchen parken, dann geht auch 14.00
> 
> vor Samstagabend macht eine Terminfestlegung, bei den Wetteraussichten mmn keinen Sinn, wegen Regen im Erdbeerkuchen .



Gute Idee - die Wetterdienste scheinen sich recht uneins zu sein...
Halten wir Glashaus und Familie schon mal fest, nur ob wir fahren und wann, klären wir kurzfristig.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Juni 2009)

Rocco Rammler schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass... werde an Euch denken auf Malle am Sonntag...
> Jimi denke an die Taxifahrt zum airport



Vor allem denke ich an die Rechnung die Dir meine Vorzimmerdame schreibt


----------



## MasterAss (19. Juni 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> masterass: samstag geht jetzt leider bei uns definitiv nicht... :-(



Hi,
nicht so schlimm. Bin ich morgen allein unterwegs.


----------



## Rocco Rammler (19. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Vor allem denke ich an die Rechnung die Dir meine Vorzimmerdame schreibt



Mache Dir ein Loch in den Reifen- paß uff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. Juni 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> die Familien sollten wir beim Erdbeerkuchen parken, dann geht auch 14.00
> 
> vor Samstagabend macht eine Terminfestlegung, bei den Wetteraussichten mmn keinen Sinn, wegen Regen im Erdbeerkuchen .



Meine Frau fand die Idee mit Glashaus und Erdbeerkuchen ganz nett. Vielleicht können unsere Frau dort einen kleinen Workshop mit dem Thema: "Der MTB-Fahrer - Hege, Pflege und artgerechte Haltung", veranstalten.


----------



## waldhase (19. Juni 2009)

*Für unsere BERGAB-Freunde(gerade gelesen):

Bobby Root beim Bikefliegen in Braunlage* 






Am Wochenende findet das erste Springen im Rahmen der 2-Schanzen-Tournee  2009 in Braunlage statt. Am *Samstag, den 20. Juni um 12 Uhr* gibt es  zunächst das offizielle Training, ehe um 14 Uhr die Bikegladiatoren zum Showdown  gebeten werden. Über 3.000 begeisterte Zuschauer und Weiten um die 40 m erzeugen  eine spannungsgeladene Stimmung und Gänsehautfeeling pur. Bobby hat sich  vorgenommen, den Wettkampf zu gewinnen und sich den Weltrekord zu sichern.  Dieser liegt mit 42,11 Meter (Guiness Buch der Rekorde) seit 1999 bei Igor Obu,  gesprungen von der Olympiaschanze in Garmisch-Partenkirchen. Im letzten Jahr  hatte Daniel Jansky aus Suhl durch einen sensationellen Sprung auf 42 Meter die  Veranstaltung schon fast in der Tasche, wäre er nicht zu frontlastig aufgekommen  und gestürzt. Wir freuen uns auf einen spannenden Wettkampf, denn auch der  Favorit Peter Meier erhebt einen Anspruch auf den Titel. 

Mehr Infos gibt  es hier (www.bikefliegen.de)


----------



## eisenarsch (19. Juni 2009)

ich war im letzten jahr da ,total irre  das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen  einer muss den quatsch doch filmen


----------



## waldhase (20. Juni 2009)

@Jimi, Günther, Pfädchen, ChristianS. (eisenarsch?)
Wetter scheint Morgen, bis auf ein paar Wolken recht stabil!
Also wann denn nun starten 10.00 Uhr oder 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## ChristianS (20. Juni 2009)

@waldhase
Mir wäre 13.00 Uhr ganz recht.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Juni 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Mir wäre 13.00 Uhr ganz recht.



 ... danke Dir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (20. Juni 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Mir wäre 13.00 Uhr ganz recht.





Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... danke Dir!!!



Ihr Nachteulen!
Also wenn das für die Anderen OK ist 13.00 Uhr Glashaus!?
(Frauen und Kinder können zum Kuchenessen im Glashaus abgegeben werden)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit, ist irgendwer schonmal die Abfahrt hinter dem Turm auf der Welfenhöhe runter geballert??? Nicht den Weg sondern an der Bank vorbei und dann runter???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ist irgendwer schonmal die Abfahrt hinter dem Turm auf der Welfenhöhe runter geballert??? Nicht den Weg sondern an der Bank vorbei und dann runter???


Du bist der Erste, Du bist der Erste

Alles dran? Notaufnahme? Hall of fame? King of the trail? Erlaubniserwerb Panzerfahrer III? Speed-of-Wheels-DH-King?
Wat denn nu
LG, Günther
PS
Komme um 12.30 vorbei, dann per pedes gen Derneburg, nur ohne Regen


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Juni 2009)

Jo sind wir auch shcon, ist ganz nett aber leider zu kurz

Morgen wird am WUrmberg Testgefahren, Bericht morgen abend


----------



## Harvester (20. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ist irgendwer schonmal die Abfahrt hinter dem Turm auf der Welfenhöhe runter geballert??? Nicht den Weg sondern an der Bank vorbei und dann runter???


 

letzten Samstag wollte ich erst, aaaaber bin dann doch "normal" den R9 runter. Aber scheinbar kann man da runterfahren?!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Juni 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Du bist der Erste, Du bist der Erste
> 
> Alles dran? Notaufnahme? Hall of fame? King of the trail? Erlaubniserwerb Panzerfahrer III? Speed-of-Wheels-DH-King?
> Wat denn nu
> ...



 ....neeee, das althergewohnte zog mich in seinen Sog aber das nxt mal.
Der Harvester hat übrigens auf dem Griesberg gewütet

Günther, werd´ Dich um 12:30h fulminant erwarten


----------



## Molo (20. Juni 2009)

wer ist denn Trail kundig im Hildesheimer Wald  Ecke Sorsum usw...

Ich bin momentan immer im Bereich Finkenberg/Lerchenberg/Hi-Wald/Aussichtsturm unterwegs. Ab und an verschlägt es mich auch Richtung Diekholzen/Söhre.
Den Kamm Trail Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus kenn ich wohl.

Kann sich ja mal wer per PN Melden. Komme aus Himmelsthür und würde gerne mal von erfahrenen Trailsouts neues sehen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Juni 2009)

Molo schrieb:


> wer ist denn Trail kundig im Hildesheimer Wald  Ecke Sorsum usw...
> 
> Ich bin momentan immer im Bereich Finkenberg/Lerchenberg/Hi-Wald/Aussichtsturm unterwegs. Ab und an verschlägt es mich auch Richtung Diekholzen/Söhre.
> Den Kamm Trail Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus kenn ich wohl.
> ...


Hi Hi, das ist der King of the Lerchenberg, das Finkenbergurgestein: unser pfädchenfinder
Der ist dort offizieller Trail-Oberaufseher
Wir sind dagegen nur schmuckloses Beiwerk....
Für den Galgenberg ist eisenarsch zuständig....
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MasterAss (20. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ist irgendwer schonmal die Abfahrt hinter dem Turm auf der Welfenhöhe runter geballert??? Nicht den Weg sondern an der Bank vorbei und dann runter???



Wo und wie?
Kannste mal nen Google-Screenshot machen und mal andeuten oder Garmin-Screenshot mit genauen Daten?


----------



## waldhase (20. Juni 2009)

Nabend, na dann sehen wir uns also um 13.00 Uhr am Glashaus.
Wenn ich so durchzähle werden wir wohl so ca. 7.
vg. wh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (21. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Morgen wird am WUrmberg Testgefahren, Bericht morgen abend



da bin ich aber gespannt!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juni 2009)

Molo schrieb:


> wer ist denn Trail kundig im Hildesheimer Wald  Ecke Sorsum usw...
> 
> Ich bin momentan immer im Bereich Finkenberg/Lerchenberg/Hi-Wald/Aussichtsturm unterwegs. Ab und an verschlägt es mich auch Richtung Diekholzen/Söhre.
> Den Kamm Trail Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus kenn ich wohl.
> ...



wenn du möchtest: z.B. morgen Abend 18.00 auf dem Gallberg am "Fernrohr"


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2009)

das Wetter ist ********! ...musste mal gesagt werden!
@Master, das Foto kommt.

...wollen wir wirklich heute los??


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2009)




----------



## ChristianS (21. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> das Wetter ist ********! ...musste mal gesagt werden!



Wenn ich bei mir in SZ aus dem Fenster Richtung Derneburg gucke, dann sieht es nach allem anderen aus, nur nicht nach Bikewetter. Da bin ich ja schon bis auf die Knochen nass wenn ich in Derneburg ankomme. 
Sorry aber ich kanns mir im Moment nicht erlauben krank zu werden.(Urlaubsvertretung ect.)  Deshalb sage ich hiermit ganz offiziell ab.

PS: War jemand von euch gestern zum Bikelfiegen in Braunlage? Wir sind auf halber Strecke wieder umgedreht. Im Harz hing so eine riesen dicke schwarze Wolkenwand fest, dass wir uns nicht vorstellen konnten das bei dem Regen und vorallem dem Wind das Event statt finden kann.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## waldhase (21. Juni 2009)

Moin, wird das heute etwas..?
Die Wettervorhersage, sagt 70% Regen, also 30% kein Regen - wie sieht eure Motivation aus?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2009)

hier hat es gerade geschifft!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin, wird das heute etwas..?
> Die Wettervorhersage, sagt 70% Regen, also 30% kein Regen - wie sieht eure Motivation aus?


Na beim Blick aus dem Fenster Richtung Hannover sieht man eine schwarze Wand kommen, ob uns das gesammte Wasser die Hannoveraner abnehmen glaub ich nicht, besser vertagen auf morgen am spätnachmittag so ab 18.00


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2009)

wir starten gleich zur Schlammschlacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (21. Juni 2009)

ihr seid alle viel zu hardcore.
ich bleib aufm sofa


----------



## MasterAss (21. Juni 2009)

Jau, ich auch. Schlamm ist kakke, vor allem weil es nächste Woche wieder schön wird.


----------



## eisenarsch (21. Juni 2009)

wo bitte gab es denn schlamm ? habe nur kleine pfützen gefunden 






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HITOMI (21. Juni 2009)

Fangopackung?


----------



## Molo (21. Juni 2009)

blick aus dem Fenster....leicht bewölkt...nix regenwolken

Geh ich doch gleich nochmal spielen für 2h 
Wenns schifft kommt halt die Regenjacke raus


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter war total geil heute... es hat nur ca. 90 Minuten geregnet            ....und da waren wir am radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (21. Juni 2009)

hoffentlich haben wir in alfeld mehr glück


----------



## waldhase (21. Juni 2009)

@jimi & Günther
ich hoffe ihr seit nach der Rep. gut nach Hause gekommen.
Schade dass das Wetter nicht mitgespielt hat.
Heute Abend musste ich dann doch mal raus und in die Abendsonne fahren.
Wir holen die Tour nach!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das Wetter war total geil heute... es hat nur ca. 90 Minuten geregnet            ....und da waren wir am radeln


Jo, das war feucht-fröhlich....und super getimed
Egal, ist alles wieder sauber
Gibts Fotos?
LG, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juni 2009)

Wurmberg war echt super heute, hatte zwar auf der hinfahrt geschifft ohne Ende, aber als wir ankamen riss der himmel auf, ein paar kleine Schauer waren dann doch mal da, aber im großen und ganzen gute Verhältnisse.

Die Downhill ist schon recht anspruchsvoll, keine großen Sprünge aber recht technisch, wenn man es schnell angeht, die Steinfelder müssen ncoh etwas mit Erde angefüllt werden und ein paar kleine Baumstämme auf dem track müssten noch weg, ansosnten top DH, wenn man gut durchfährt geschätzte 4-5min, sind immer etappen weise gefahren, beim Helmcamvid sind wir extra etwas langsamer gefahren, damit man die Strecke besser erkennt, Das Video stell ich morgen online

Achja das Bikefliegen haben sie abgesagt, wegen schlechten Wetter, obwohl Nachmittags die Sonne draußen war.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @jimi & Günther
> ich hoffe ihr seit nach der Rep. gut nach Hause gekommen.
> Schade dass das Wetter nicht mitgespielt hat.
> Heute Abend musste ich dann doch mal raus und in die Abendsonne fahren.
> Wir holen die Tour nach!



wie Rep.? war ER  wieder da?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jo, das war feucht-fröhlich....und super getimed
> Egal, ist alles wieder sauber
> Gibts Fotos?
> LG, Günther



Foto´s kommen!..... Matze kann ich Alfeld mit dem Bergamont fahren???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @jimi & Günther
> ich hoffe ihr seit nach der Rep. gut nach Hause gekommen.


Ja, haben ne kleine Notreparatur gemacht: ab da hatte Jimi nur noch single-speed


waldhase schrieb:


> Wir holen die Tour nach!


Ja, machen wir!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wie Rep.? war ER  wieder da?


----------



## average.stalker (21. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wurmberg war echt super heute, hatte zwar auf der hinfahrt geschifft ohne Ende, aber als wir ankamen riss der himmel auf, ein paar kleine Schauer waren dann doch mal da, aber im großen und ganzen gute Verhältnisse.
> 
> Die Downhill ist schon recht anspruchsvoll, keine großen Sprünge aber recht technisch, wenn man es schnell angeht, die Steinfelder müssen ncoh etwas mit Erde angefüllt werden und ein paar kleine Baumstämme auf dem track müssten noch weg, ansosnten top DH, wenn man gut durchfährt geschätzte 4-5min, sind immer etappen weise gefahren, beim Helmcamvid sind wir extra etwas langsamer gefahren, damit man die Strecke besser erkennt, Das Video stell ich morgen online
> 
> Achja das Bikefliegen haben sie abgesagt, wegen schlechten Wetter, obwohl Nachmittags die Sonne draußen war.



supercool. ich bin aufs video gespannt.
wird es denn auch kurzfristig die zweite strecke geben?


----------



## waldhase (21. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Foto´s kommen!..... Matze kann ich Alfeld mit dem Bergamont fahren???



Wann gehts nach Alfeld?
wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molo (21. Juni 2009)

Alfeld? Was geht da ab?


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juni 2009)

Wassen bei uns los, irgendwas verpasst?

@avarage: der Freeride ist von der mittelstation fertig abgesteckt, der obere Teil im Wald ist frei geschnitten, diese Woche kommt holz dann wird da wieder gebaut, sollte wohl fertig werden


----------



## eisenarsch (21. Juni 2009)

kollegen von mir organisieren da einen tour mit anschließendem grillen 
wir starten in delligsen ,gemütliche tour (max.40km ,1000hm). @ Jimi ,geht auch ohne den panzer.


----------



## Harvester (21. Juni 2009)

@Eisenarsch und ich dachte, ich wäre heute dreckig geworden. Das ihr immer mein Selbstbewustsein so mir nichts, dir nichts zerstören müsst......


----------



## oxysept (22. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> kollegen von mir organisieren da einen tour mit anschließendem grillen
> wir starten in delligsen ,gemütliche tour (max.40km ,1000hm). @ Jimi ,geht auch ohne den panzer.



Gibt's denn schon einen genauen Termin (Datum, Uhrzeit) und einen exakten Startpunkt für die Tour?
Falls ich Zeit haben sollte würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen!
Wo soll denn gegrillt werden, vielleicht kennt man sich ja?

Es wird demnächst (Juli/August) auch wieder eine zweite "Hoch-Tief-Tour" durch den Hils geben. 
Start wie bei der letzten Tour vom 13.06. ebenfalls in Delligsen. Termin noch unklar. 
Strecke um die 60km, ca. 1600hm, hoher Trailanteil. (Oder meinst du die, Eisenarsch?)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> kollegen von mir organisieren da einen tour mit anschließendem grillen
> wir starten in delligsen ,gemütliche tour (max.40km ,1000hm). @ Jimi ,geht auch ohne den panzer.



Ich werde es diese Woche nicht schaffen mein Spezi einzustellen!!! 
In Willingen muss einer nach dem Rennen in unser Team-Mobil eingedrungen sein und mir die Schaltung verstellt haben... tippe mal auf Holländer!
Mit dem Bergamont wären 40 Km etwas viel... finde ich (ca. 17kg auf 1000 hm)


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juni 2009)

so Das Vid ist hochgeladen, hab eben leider erst bemerkt das das video doppelt hintereinander ist, werde ich heute Abend noch ändern, also nach ca 8min ist dann Ende

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5268745"]Helmcamvideo Test Wurmberg DH *Braunlage* on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Juni 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


>


wie Rep.? war ER  wieder da? 

jetzt auch noch in Willingen


----------



## MasterAss (22. Juni 2009)

@Frorider
Super Video, tolle Position für die Kamera!

Zur Strecke:
Oben definitiv echt gut gemacht, der untere Teil ist aber echt extrem langweilig. Da haben die einfach nen Pfad neben eine Forststraße gemacht. Landschaftlich blöd und wirklich Abwechslung ist da auch nicht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Sascha (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,
in der morgigen Ausgabe der HAZ wird ein Startplatz für:
http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/ruhrbike-marathon.html
am nächsten Wochenende verlost.
Es ist ein rundum sorgenfrei Paket all incl. Unterkunft, Anfahrt usw.
Transfer mit dem Team vom Focus Bad Salzdetfurth racing.


----------



## ReD_BeaR (22. Juni 2009)

@frorider ben: hast du mittlerweile ein zentrierständer? wenn ja wie teuer wäre bei dir ein felgentausch?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juni 2009)

ne hab ich noch net, fehlen die finanziellen mittel im mom, sorry

@master: jo da geb ich dir recht, unten ist halt mehr treten, wäre besser wenns weiter in den wald gehen würde. gibt auch nen paar kleine klippen die hätte man ruhig mit nutzen können, naja noch ist nen monat zeit


----------



## average.stalker (22. Juni 2009)

ich schließ mich an
unten siehts auch extrem flach und wenig flüssig aus...
naja, abwarten...


----------



## Hils-Biker (22. Juni 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> kollegen von mir organisieren da einen tour mit anschließendem grillen
> wir starten in delligsen ,gemütliche tour (max.40km ,1000hm). @ Jimi ,geht auch ohne den panzer.


Hi,

wann würde die denn stattfinden?


----------



## jaamaa (22. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ne hab ich noch net, fehlen die finanziellen mittel im mom, sorry
> 
> @master: jo da geb ich dir recht, unten ist halt mehr treten, wäre besser wenns weiter in den wald gehen würde. gibt auch nen paar kleine klippen die hätte man ruhig mit nutzen können, naja noch ist nen monat zeit



Oh, da hätte ich aber doch ein bißchen mehr erwartet! Ist aber wohl noch nicht fertig, oder?

Und nach der Mittelstation wird es sehr flach, teilweise fast 0% Gefälle .  Mit dem Board im Winter muß man richtig viel Schwung mitnehmen, damit man es auch bis zur Talstation schafft. Wenn du da einmal stehst, kannst du abschnallen und laufen. Die Piste ist ja ganau neben der DH Strecke. 

Aber am besten waren wieder einmal die träumenden Fußgänger .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juni 2009)

du glaubst nicht wie die Frau geflucht hat und wir waren ja noch net mal schnell, nur man wusste jetzt nicht wo man lang fahren sollte da die ständig hin und her gesprungen sind


----------



## MasterAss (23. Juni 2009)

So sind se, die Sandalenwanderer. Das sind genau die Leute die für Stress mit den Forstverwaltungen sorgen und Wegsperrungen erwirken.

Da bekomm ich immer so einen Drang... Ach lassen wir das 

@average
Bock auf Feierabendbiking heute Abend? Die Tour vom letzen Mal?


----------



## average.stalker (23. Juni 2009)

@masterass:
wir haben total lust, aaaber wären erst so gegen 19h15 bis 19h30 in Söhre.
leider lange arbeiten...  :-(


----------



## MasterAss (23. Juni 2009)

Au kakke...

Kopf hoch!


----------



## average.stalker (23. Juni 2009)

das heisst?
zu spät, oder?
das wird sonst superspät...
vielleicht sonntag sonst?


----------



## average.stalker (23. Juni 2009)

bei uns würde es noch später werden. sorry, aber wir sagen für heute ab....


----------



## --->freak<--- (23. Juni 2009)

neu neu neu


----------



## average.stalker (24. Juni 2009)

schon sehr geil, das ist das 2008er modell, oder?

aber ist das besser als ein Demo?


----------



## Harvester (24. Juni 2009)

hab gestern in der HAZ gelesen das das Badse Racing Team nen "laienfahrer" für nen Marathon sucht. Das wär doch was für euch.

Günther? Jimmy?Eisenarsch? ^^


----------



## --->freak<--- (24. Juni 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> schon sehr geil, das ist das 2008er modell, oder?
> 
> aber ist das besser als ein Demo?




ja ich finde es besser als eindemo wenn du innen bike park fährst weiste auch warum  demo über demo 

jau 08er modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (24. Juni 2009)

Naja, nur weil alle Demo fahren heisst das doch nicht schlechtes. Hauptsache das Bike läuft gut.

Henning wie sieht es heute mit Feierabend-Tour aus?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Juni 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> hab gestern in der HAZ gelesen das das Badse Racing Team nen "laienfahrer" für nen Marathon sucht. Das wär doch was für euch.
> 
> Günther? Jimmy?Eisenarsch? ^^



nä, mein Spezi hat noch starke Nachwehen aus Willingen... ausserdem versuch mal die Landschaft im Ruhrpott zu geniessen??!!


----------



## average.stalker (24. Juni 2009)

ich find das Solid auch echt ganz schick.
aber "öfter mal was neues" ist auch ganz geil - kenne ich!  

@martin: ich fürchte, es sieht so aus wie gestern... lange arbeiten...
das wird nix.. ist aber auch ein mist im moment hier...


----------



## MasterAss (24. Juni 2009)

ok, dann düse ich heute nachmittag los.

Was los? keine Konjunkturflaute oder Urlaubszeit und letzter Mann an der Front?


----------



## average.stalker (24. Juni 2009)

nur leichte konjunkturflaute, urlaubszeit, und: nen rohbruch in der dusche, der heute abend durch den vermieter begutachtet wird....
gestern einfach lange im büro (vielleicht arbeite ich auch nur zu langsam  )


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Juni 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> hab gestern in der HAZ gelesen das das Badse Racing Team nen "laienfahrer" für nen Marathon sucht. Das wär doch was für euch.
> Günther? Jimmy?Eisenarsch? ^^


Sehr interessant...leider habe ich kein Losglück und Gott sei dank weile ich am Wochenende schon in bella italia
LG, G-K-R


----------



## --->freak<--- (24. Juni 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil alle Demo fahren heisst das doch nicht schlechtes. Hauptsache das Bike läuft gut.
> 
> Henning wie sieht es heute mit Feierabend-Tour aus?



ich habe auch nie gesagt das das demo schlecht is  is durch aus ein sehr geiles rad nur hat mich meeega genärvt das die karre sooo oft rumfährt ..  fuhr sich durch aus gut nur is das solid halt auchn richtiger DH´ler ... is ne ecke länger und so ..


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juni 2009)

Hab gestern endlich mal das Ion gewogen, liegt jetzt bei 17,7Kg mit Titanfeder dann bei 17,3Kg, denke mal das das auch untergrenze bleibt


----------



## average.stalker (25. Juni 2009)

spart die echt 400gr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juni 2009)

bei der nuke proff für den vivid ja, kostet auch dem entsprechend, man gut das ich die über solidbikes bekomme


----------



## enemy111 (25. Juni 2009)

Hat irgendwer noch einen Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juni 2009)

nicht gebraucht
Bis wie viel willste ausgeben?


----------



## enemy111 (25. Juni 2009)

bis 300 am liebsten.
aber eigentlich kein rock schrott mehr ! :-(


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juni 2009)

Hast PM


----------



## MasterAss (26. Juni 2009)

@Henning
Morgen Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (27. Juni 2009)

@martin: du hast gestern gefragt, meinst also heute 
wäre es denn aber mit morgen, also sonntag 

zwischen 13h und 14h in Söhre?

noch jemand lust auf gemütliche endurotour?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Juni 2009)

Jo, wäre u.U. dabei... wenn die heutige Runde nicht zuuuu matschig wird


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Juni 2009)

jimi schon wech?
plane grade die Sauberge Richtung Bünte/Söder, gibts da was trailiges?
1. Ansatz war der Wanderweg umgekehrtes "T"


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Juni 2009)

Fahre gegen 1300 los, bin dann ca 1400 in Badse, Treff an der Eisdiele?
Falls es passt, ruf an.


----------



## eisenarsch (28. Juni 2009)

die tour in alfeld war ganz nett.etwas viel waldautobahn ,aber egal 
wetter war ja super






[/URL][/IMG]
es gab auch einige nette steigungen





[/URL][/IMG]
omi hatte am roten fuchs viel zu tun wegen uns 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## average.stalker (28. Juni 2009)

ich bleibe heute doch auf dem sofa - chronische unlust


----------



## oxysept (28. Juni 2009)

Bis auf einige Steigungen eine entspannte Tour.


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juni 2009)

Waren heute Hahnenklee mit Matschschlacht und kettenblatt zersägt, scheiß wasserkuhlen, da weiß man nie was drin ist


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Juni 2009)

War heute auf Aufklärungsfahrt an den Saubergen, länger als gedacht und erwartet...
Pfädchen, wie war Deine Rückfahrt am Samstag? Bei Zeiten schicke ich Dir mal die Ü50 Runde um Salze...


----------



## average.stalker (28. Juni 2009)

ist es sehr schlimm in Hahnenklee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Juni 2009)

Sauberge
Rückfahrt mit hohem Erkenntnisgewinn! bin auf dem Kamm lang und dann aus Dösigkeit dem 180° "T" nachgefahren. Rollte schließlich oberhalb von "Groß" Upstedt ohne Blickkontakt zum Turmberg Richtung Weinberg,da konnte ich die versammelte Bikerschar mit einem glücklicherweise gelungenen, aber ungeplanten Frontwheelie, beeindrucken, von da gings durch die Büsche bergab nach Söder.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Juni 2009)

@avarage: der Race Track ist voll zerbomt, matschig und viele zum teil über knöcheltiefe seen.
Der DH unter dem Lift geht, Shores gehen auch, also lohnt im mom garnet außer du ahst bock auf dreck.

Am Wurmberg wurden jetzt die ersten Shores gebaut
könnt ja auch in 3 Wochen hinkommen zu Eröffnung


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Juni 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Sauberge
> Rückfahrt mit hohem Erkenntnisgewinn! bin auf dem Kamm lang und dann aus Dösigkeit dem 180° "T" nachgefahren. Rollte schließlich oberhalb von "Groß" Upstedt ohne Blickkontakt zum Turmberg Richtung Weinberg,da konnte ich die versammelte Bikerschar mit einem glücklicherweise gelungenen, aber ungeplanten Frontwheelie, beeindrucken, von da gings durch die Büsche bergab nach Söder.



Die Ecke werde ich mir demnächst vornehmen... oberhalb Upstedt/ Steinbruch/ Weinberg ist ein unbeschriebenes Blatt für mich. Wie war die Auffahrt zu dem Bergrücken oberhalb Upstedt? Musst Du da nicht durch einen Fluß bzw. "Moor"?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Juni 2009)

Keine Schiffe und keine Moorhühner auf der Strecke!
wir können, so ab 1800 morgen oder Mittwoch, nochmal gemeinsam das Gebiet erkunden, solange es abends lange hell und trocken ist


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Juni 2009)

evtl. morgen... ich weiß aber nicht ob bei uns trainingstechnisch etwas stattfindet. 18h wäre eine gute Zeit!


----------



## Harvester (2. Juli 2009)

*push*

unser Fred auf der zweiten Seite, das geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## waldhase (3. Juli 2009)

@jimi & Pfädchen,
nachdem Morgen das Wetter dafür sorgt, dass es im Wald nicht so staubt, könnten wir doch am Sonntag die verschobene Tour Derneburg-Söder-Salze starten!?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Juli 2009)

soll es morgen regnen??


----------



## waldhase (3. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> soll es morgen regnen??



http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=a16353e9c92d2f7418e8b189b8c431bf

Vielleicht auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (3. Juli 2009)

tolles wetter ,nach der maloche gleich ab ins wasser 






[/URL][/IMG]
36 grad und ein oettinger


----------



## waldhase (3. Juli 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> tolles wetter ,nach der maloche gleich ab ins wasser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das in Ahrbergen/Sarstedt?
Oder Giften?


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Juli 2009)

barnten


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Juli 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> tolles wetter ,nach der maloche gleich ab ins wasser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... ick bin dabei...


----------



## waldhase (4. Juli 2009)

Wir starten Morgen um 10.00 Uhr in Nettlingen Richtung Derneburg-Söder-Salze.
Schönen Sonntag.
vg.wh.


----------



## enemy111 (4. Juli 2009)

@frorider ben : stimmt es, dass du schon den neuen park am wurmberg getestet hast ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (4. Juli 2009)

Schon gut Benni, hab das Video gesehen.
Wie fandest du die strecke ? Also wie ich finde, ist sie ja ein bisschen einfallslos..
Der Anfang sieht ganz cool aus mit den " Steinfeldern " und so.
Aber nach 1-2 minuten in dem video, keine ahnung wann genau, wird es langweilig. Nämlich dann, wenn diese straße oder was das ist auftaucht..
Naja hoffen wir mal, dass sich da noch was verändert.


----------



## MasterAss (5. Juli 2009)

Wer hat Bock auf eine Enduro-Tour morgen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wir starten Morgen um 10.00 Uhr in Nettlingen Richtung Derneburg-Söder-Salze.
> Schönen Sonntag.
> vg.wh.



uiuiui... das ist verdammt früh... würde gegen 13h in Salze starten, unter Schmerzen auch um 12:30h falls Ihr in der Nähe seid klingel doch bitte kurz durch


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Juli 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Schon gut Benni, hab das Video gesehen.
> Wie fandest du die strecke ? Also wie ich finde, ist sie ja ein bisschen einfallslos..
> Der Anfang sieht ganz cool aus mit den " Steinfeldern " und so.
> Aber nach 1-2 minuten in dem video, keine ahnung wann genau, wird es langweilig. Nämlich dann, wenn diese straße oder was das ist auftaucht..
> Naja hoffen wir mal, dass sich da noch was verändert.



HAt sich seit dem aber einiges getan, mehr Sprünge und so, das stück wo das rot weiße Absperrband ist war noch gesperrt und nciht fertig, unten sind wir nur auf die strasse rausgefahren weil es im wald zu Matschig war und die Strecke nur abgesteckt war, höchstens 10 mal befahren.

Komm am 18.Juli hin und teste mal selber, 3,5Km abfahrt mit 450Hm geht shcon gut an die Kondi, wenn du durchgehend runter ballerst.


----------



## --->freak<--- (5. Juli 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> HAt sich seit dem aber einiges getan, mehr Sprünge und so, das stück wo das rot weiße Absperrband ist war noch gesperrt und nciht fertig, unten sind wir nur auf die strasse rausgefahren weil es im wald zu Matschig war und die Strecke nur abgesteckt war, höchstens 10 mal befahren.
> 
> Komm am 18.Juli hin und teste mal selber, 3,5Km abfahrt mit 450Hm geht shcon gut an die Kondi, wenn du durchgehend runter ballerst.




ey joo benni ich bin auch bald wieder da  ich schaffe es zur eröffnung yuhuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## waldhase (5. Juli 2009)

Ja die Sonntägliche Aufklärungstour von Derneburg-Söder-Salze und zurück, wurde doch länger als gedacht und es wurde auch wärmer als gedacht. Nach 50km und 877hm habe ich mein Rad in die Ecke gestellt. Begeisterungsstürme haben die Wege bei uns nicht ausgelöst, entweder weiter suchen oder nächste Mal ein anderes Gebiet.
Schönen Sonntag
WH.


----------



## average.stalker (5. Juli 2009)

hey martin,
habe deine sms leider nicht bemerkt (handy steck in so ner tasche...) sorry.

wie sieht mit mittwoch abend aus?


----------



## LUNGE10 (6. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja die Sonntägliche Aufklärungstour von Derneburg-Söder-Salze und zurück, wurde doch länger als gedacht und es wurde auch wärmer als gedacht. Nach 50km und 877hm habe ich mein Rad in die Ecke gestellt. Begeisterungsstürme haben die Wege bei uns nicht ausgelöst, entweder weiter suchen oder nächste Mal ein anderes Gebiet.
> Schönen Sonntag
> WH.


hallo klaus, auch wenn es keine begeisterungstürme gab, und das navi ab und zu versagt hat, ich fand die tour sehr schön und abwechlungsreich!
hattest du noch ameisen im schuh? habe noch eine tote ameise im schuh gefunden.
bis zur nächsten tour(vielleicht fahren dann ja noch ein paar mehr mit).


----------



## enemy111 (7. Juli 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> HAt sich seit dem aber einiges getan, mehr Sprünge und so, das stück wo das rot weiße Absperrband ist war noch gesperrt und nciht fertig, unten sind wir nur auf die strasse rausgefahren weil es im wald zu Matschig war und die Strecke nur abgesteckt war, höchstens 10 mal befahren.
> 
> Komm am 18.Juli hin und teste mal selber, 3,5Km abfahrt mit 450Hm geht shcon gut an die Kondi, wenn du durchgehend runter ballerst.


 
Bin dabei !


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Juli 2009)

Hier nen aktuelles Helmvid vom Wurmberg, hat sich im Mittelteil einiges getan
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5493726"]http://vimeo.com/5493726[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (7. Juli 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> hey martin,
> habe deine sms leider nicht bemerkt (handy steck in so ner tasche...) sorry.
> 
> wie sieht mit mittwoch abend aus?



sofern es morgen abend nicht regnet, können wir gerne ne runde fahren... an welche uhrzeit hast du gedacht? um 17h bin ich beim friseur, danach kann ich dann 

@Frorider
Wann ist denn Eröffnung? Was machen die anderen Strecken? Es wird!


----------



## average.stalker (8. Juli 2009)

ich hätte auch heute bock und zeit. gegen 18H30 in söhre? oder meinetwegen auch in Diekholzen, ist für mich eh das gleiche.
aber nur, wenns nicht regnet!


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Juli 2009)

@master: Eröffnung ist am 18. diesen Monats also in 2Wochen.
im mom wird an der Freeride gearbeitet


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> uiuiui... das ist verdammt früh... würde gegen 13h in Salze starten, unter Schmerzen auch um 12:30h falls Ihr in der Nähe seid klingel doch bitte kurz durch
> 
> and all


Salve & Ciao ragazzi

liebe Grüße aus bella Italia, fahre trails die an Einsamkeit, Ursprünglichkeit (Wildwechsel, Eselpfade, Erosionsrinnen) nicht zu überbieten sind, schön auch das man dort kein Netz hat
Ansonsten: mare, spiagga, pool, pasta, vino, birra & amore

Jimi, viele Deiner Freunde quieken aus dem Unterholz/macchia

Ciao ragazzi & buon giornata

Luigi-Ketta-Destra


----------



## waldhase (8. Juli 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Luigi-Ketta-Destra



Salve, ab sofort nur noch Luigi!
Viel Spaß in bella Italia.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Juli 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jimi, viele Deiner Freunde quieken aus dem Unterholz/macchia
> 
> Ciao ragazzi & buon giornata
> 
> Luigi-Ketta-Destra



Ciao Ragazzo,
...mach´e sie alle kapute!

Schönen Urlaub noch


----------



## Mudwild (9. Juli 2009)

Hey Ben:
Wenn es am 18. nicht in Strömen regnet, bin ich auf jeden Fall dort!!
P.S:
Was hast Du für ´ne Helmcam, was kostet Die?
Gruß


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juli 2009)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hey Ben:
> Wenn es am 18. nicht in Strömen regnet, bin ich auf jeden Fall dort!!
> P.S:
> Was hast Du für ´ne Helmcam, was kostet Die?
> Gruß



Moin
Hab ne neue Gopro Helmet Hero 5Wide, echt Top und die größe ist auch vertretbar.
Preis siehe PM


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Juli 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve & Ciao ragazzi
> ... macchia
> 
> Ciao ragazzi & buon giornata
> ...



ah macchia, schöne erinnerung an transskorsicawanderungungen auf wilschweinhighways die immer! im nirvana  in der macchia endeten.

du scheinst ja mit high speed erfolgreiche schneisen zu ziehen  weiter viel spass und die wege zum nachfahren im inet dokumentieren

tschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (10. Juli 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich auch aus dem tristen Deutschland!
Morgen geht´s nach Italien in den Vinschgau.

Wünsch euch was!


----------



## Harvester (10. Juli 2009)

Viel Spass und rock on


----------



## average.stalker (11. Juli 2009)

in zwei wochen gehts nach portes du soleil!

dir viel spaß im vinschgau!


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Juli 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich auch aus dem tristen Deutschland!
> Morgen geht´s nach Italien in den Vinschgau.
> 
> Wünsch euch was!



das klingt so endgültig    wanderst du aus ?


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in Hildesheim. Mich würde es interessieren ob es auch CC/Marathon-Biker in Hildesheim gibt ? Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich an ne Gruppe anschliessen könnte oder jemand mir die schönsten Strecken rund um Hildesheim zeigt ? Also wann und wo wird um Hildesheim gefahren ?

Mfg Erik !


----------



## waldhase (12. Juli 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu in Hildesheim. Mich würde es interessieren ob es auch CC/Marathon-Biker in Hildesheim gibt ? Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich an ne Gruppe anschliessen könnte oder jemand mir die schönsten Strecken rund um Hildesheim zeigt ? Also wann und wo wird um Hildesheim gefahren ?
> 
> Mfg Erik !



Herzlich willkommen im "Potte".
Hier findest du sicher Anschluss: http://www.bad-salzdetfurth-racing-hobbyteam.de/index.html

Sonst kannst du sicher auch bei unseren Touren mitfahren, wir fahren aber mehr nach dem Motto: "Der Weg ist das Ziel" los.
Wieviel km und hm brauchst du um glücklich zu sein?
vg.wh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab da eig keine Vorgabe. Ich fahre gerne auch mal längere Runden aber ich bin da völlig ungebunden. Vielleicht kann man es ja mal testen... Wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal ? Morgen soll ja gutes Wetter werden. Fahrt ihr zufällig ?

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Juli 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab da eig keine Vorgabe. Ich fahre gerne auch mal längere Runden aber ich bin da völlig ungebunden. Vielleicht kann man es ja mal testen... Wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal ? Morgen soll ja gutes Wetter werden. Fahrt ihr zufällig ?
> 
> Mfg Erik !



Wenn mein Spezi wieder heile ist können wir am WoEnd mal angreifen


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Juli 2009)

ist das noch beim restaurator ? das dauert ja ewig


----------



## average.stalker (13. Juli 2009)

Jimi, was ist mit dem enduro?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Juli 2009)

die Enduro läuft!
Das Spezi "rasselt etwas im Anlauf" ...bekommt einen neuen Antrieb.
Dachte nur am WoEnd mit dem Spezi zu fahren wenn da ein Laktat-Junkie mitkommt
Matze, hast Du noch Urlaub?? Ich überlege gerade vom 13.08-21.08. an den Gardasee zu fahren.


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juli 2009)

ich habe die ersten beiden wochen im august urlaub.gardasee ,klingt verführerisch


----------



## HITOMI (14. Juli 2009)

Und ich melde mich von nem Wochenende Lenzerheide (TREK Women's Singletrailcamp) zurück...mit geschrotteter Fox 36 Van. Nicht nur dass sie Buchsenspiel hat (das hatte sie vorher schon), sondern sie hat auch gleich noch nen 3 cm langen Riss im Tauchrohr... Der kam zwar nicht von alleine..., aber eigentlich hatte ich schon gedacht, dass sie mehr aushält...


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Juli 2009)

Gerade Fotos vom Wurmberg FR gesehen, schöne Shores dabei ein Roadgab und nen paar nette drops, Stabilität wie in Hahnenklee.
Fotos gibs im Wurmberg Thread.

wer ist denn alles am Samstag bei der Eröffnung dabei um 9:30Uhr?


----------



## average.stalker (14. Juli 2009)

ihr macht alle sachen!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Juli 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe die ersten beiden wochen im august urlaub.gardasee ,klingt verführerisch



ich wollte den 13/14.08. los und am 21./22.08. wieder zurück...mehr Urlaub habe ich nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Juli 2009)

Offizielle Pressemitteilung vom wUrmberg

http://www.deutschland-expedition.de/2009/07/06/bikepark-braunlage-am-wurmberg-der-harz-entwickelt-sich-zum-mountainbike-mekka/


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ich wollte den 13/14.08. los und am 21./22.08. wieder zurück...mehr Urlaub habe ich nicht mehr



dann verpasst du das rennen vor deiner haustür


----------



## Mudwild (15. Juli 2009)

Hey Ben,
wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich auf jeden Fall dort. Starte SA von Eime.


----------



## Harvester (15. Juli 2009)

ich hab heute inner HAZ gelesen, das der Harz ja immermehr zum MTB Gebiet wird. Aber die jungen, abfahrtsorientierten MTBler bringen wohl eher kein Geld in die Region im Gegensatz zu den Tourern, die sich ja an der Natur erfreuen und sicher mehr Geld für Übernachtungen haben....... klar, die Downhiller lassen ihr Geld am Lift....


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Juli 2009)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hey Ben,
> wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich auf jeden Fall dort. Starte SA von Eime.



Fahre Freitag Späten Nachmittag hin und penne da, bin dann also um 9:30Uhr bei der Eröffnung da

Bis denn


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Juli 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> dann verpasst du das rennen vor deiner haustür



....Aber ich habe nur noch diese paar Tage Urlaub


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Juli 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> dann verpasst du das rennen vor deiner haustür



da gibts noch eins , das man nicht verpassen sollte,
fährt noch einer mit?


----------



## jaamaa (16. Juli 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> da gibts noch eins , das man nicht verpassen sollte,
> fährt noch einer mit?


Hast du da schon mal mitgemacht? Lohnt sich das mit den Trails (40%)? Klingt ja ganz nett.


----------



## wunderkiste (16. Juli 2009)

Moin moin,

hat von Euch einer Interesse an ein paar neuen & günstigen SIDI Scarpe Rampa3 in Größe 46???


http://img.mobypicture.com/ea1026f9acec3fb9fdb46be51be6c3a2_view.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hast du da schon mal mitgemacht? Lohnt sich das mit den Trails (40%)? Klingt ja ganz nett.



Lohnt !!! Es gab letztes Jahr einige Bergabschieber, bergauf  Schotter- und Plattenwege u.a. fast 500 hm am Stück, runter meist Pädken auf der langen Schleife, absolut hart. Schnitt auf ~70km letztes Jahr in Altenau  22km/h in Schierke 15 km/h.


----------



## waldhase (16. Juli 2009)

Wer bleibt am WE im HI-Land?
Gibt es Ideen für eine Tour? Das Wetter soll ja alle Möglichkeiten offen lassen...!
Jackass1987 wollte doch in die Touren in und um Hi-Heim eingeweiht werden.
Wir können auch gerne in unserem Revier eine Runde drehen - macht doch mal Vorschläge.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Juli 2009)

wenn's schön ist, wären Bodensteiner Klippen und so, schön


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Juli 2009)

wann denn??


----------



## waldhase (18. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> wann denn??



Du bist ja Langschläfer!
Wenn es nach mir geht würde ich Vormittags vorschlagen, das Wetter scheint es ja gut mit uns zu meinen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du bist ja Langschläfer!



Guten Morgen... ich werde mal den Waldboden testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen... ich werde mal den Waldboden testen!



Es war die richtige Entscheidung heute früh aufzustehen. So 35 km und herrliche Trails durch die heimischen Wälder. Bis du eigentlich schon wieder zurück vom Waldboden testen oder war da ne Party in der Nähe.
Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Juli 2009)

ne, bin unterwegs gewesen... und manchmal muss man sich im Walde wundern


----------



## waldhase (19. Juli 2009)

jimi der bayer schrieb:


> ne, bin unterwegs gewesen... Und manchmal muss man sich im walde wundern



wo?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Juli 2009)

ROEMER- UND PELIZAEUS-MUSEUM informiert? 
gps am schwarzen brett?
wie alt war das pferd?


----------



## wunderkiste (20. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> wo?



Genau, wo ist das? Ich will auch mal dahin....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Juli 2009)

Das Ding steht mittem im Walde in Richtung Bünte. Weit ab von einem Weg oder Trampelpfad. Nehmen wir bei der noch ausstehenden Derneburg-/ Bünte-/ Weinberg-/ Saubergerunde mit


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Juli 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ROEMER- UND PELIZAEUS-MUSEUM informiert?
> gps am schwarzen brett?
> wie alt war das pferd?



...das Pferd rennt wieder
Denke mal die Säule stammt von den romanisierten Germanen die in dieser Gegend sooo häufig anzutreffen waren

Oder Opferplatz einer elitären okkulten Sekte...


----------



## wunderkiste (20. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das Ding steht mittem im Walde in Richtung Bünte. Weit ab von einem Weg oder Trampelpfad. Nehmen wir bei der noch ausstehenden Derneburg-/ Bünte-/ Weinberg-/ Saubergerunde mit



Wann soll den diese Runde anstehen? Kann man sich da noch anschließen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Juli 2009)

Natürlich kannst Du, bei gutem Wetter am Samstag oder Sonntag (möglichst nicht zu früh)
Bisher ist die Runde an Personen noch sehr klein


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst Du, bei gutem Wetter am Samstag oder Sonntag (möglichst nicht zu früh)
> Bisher ist die Runde an Personen noch sehr klein



ich würde auch gern ,habe leider wieder rücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (20. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst Du, bei gutem Wetter am Samstag oder Sonntag (möglichst nicht zu früh)




Soweit ich das gerade überblicke, hätte ich am Samstag Zeit und wär dabei...


----------



## Harvester (21. Juli 2009)

Wie war denn nun der Wurmberg?


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juli 2009)

Wetter am Samstag war ganz ok, nachts hatte es von 0Uhr bis morgens um 6Uhr durchgeregnet.
strecken sind noch sehr stark Ausbaufähig, die Shores sind Teilweise schlimmer Platziert als in Hahnenklee und es gibt nicht wirklich Landungen.

bin mal gespannt wie es sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## HITOMI (21. Juli 2009)

mmhhh...das klingt ja erstmal nicht so gut...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juli 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Soweit ich das gerade überblicke, hätte ich am Samstag Zeit und wär dabei...



Von wo aus würdest Du den starten wollen wenn es in Richtung Bünte/ Weinberg/ Wohldenberg geht?


----------



## wunderkiste (21. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Von wo aus würdest Du den starten wollen wenn es in Richtung Bünte/ Weinberg/ Wohldenberg geht?



Von zuhause (Itzum)

Spaß bei Seite... Wer kommt denn noch alles mit und wo kommen die alle her??? Ansonsten, würde es ja evtl. Sinn machen, wenn man sich irgendwo zwischen Wesseln und Groß Düngen oder irgendwo in der Gegend trifft!?

Welchen Charakter wird denn die Tour voraussichtlich haben (km / hm)? Ähnlich der vom 06.06.?


----------



## waldhase (21. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst Du, bei gutem Wetter am Samstag oder Sonntag (möglichst nicht zu früh)
> Bisher ist die Runde an Personen noch sehr klein



Samstag geht bei mir nicht!
Sonntag ja, aber du bist ja Langschläfer, also wann willst du frühestens los? Und wo genau hin? Salze Derneburg Wohldenberg und zurück sind rd. 40-50km.


----------



## aquadody (22. Juli 2009)

Hi Hildesheimer,

ich komme aus Bockenem und hätte auch Bock bei Eurer Runde mit zu fahren, wann wäre mir fast egal, die frage ist halt wo ich dann zu Euch stoße?


----------



## oxysept (22. Juli 2009)

Sollte die Tour im süd-westlichen Bereich (Bad Salzdetfurth oder Bodenburg) beginnen und nicht in Derneburg, so hätte ich auch Interesse mit zu fahren. 
(Mitfahrgelegenheit von/über Alfeld/Warzen aus gibt es denke ich nicht zufällig )
Leider passt es mir sowohl Samstag (bin auf einer Geburtstagsfeier) als auch Sonntag (Hoch-Tief-Tour 2 im Hils) nicht. 
Da das Wetter bis einschließlich Samstag verregnet ist und der Wald eh eine Schlammwüste sein wird, 
schlage ich den 02.08. (Sonntag) vor. Passt es euch auch unter der Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Juli 2009)

aquadody schrieb:


> Hi Hildesheimer,
> 
> ich komme aus Bockenem und hätte auch Bock bei Eurer Runde mit zu fahren, wann wäre mir fast egal, die frage ist halt wo ich dann zu Euch stoße?



Ob Samstag oder Sonntag wäre mir ziemlich egal, das Wetter sollte einigermaßen mitspielen. 
Vom Profil würde ich sagen 40/1100, von der Waldautobahn bis zum Trail sollte alles dabei sein (Trailanteil ??? 20% ???nä!) 
Bin bisher nur auf Trip´s in die Richtung gewesen, das verstricken dieser Trip´s zu einer Runde wäre dann am WoEnd eine Premiere.
Am 02.08. kann ich leider nicht, ich spiele am 01.08. seit langem mal wieder Wasserball und die Frage der Beweglichkeit am Folgetag ist noch nicht geklärt


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Juli 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Sollte die Tour im süd-westlichen Bereich (Bad Salzdetfurth oder Bodenburg) beginnen und nicht in Derneburg, so hätte ich auch Interesse mit zu fahren.
> (Mitfahrgelegenheit von/über Alfeld/Warzen aus gibt es denke ich nicht zufällig )
> Leider passt es mir sowohl Samstag (bin auf einer Geburtstagsfeier) als auch Sonntag (Hoch-Tief-Tour 2 im Hils) nicht.
> Da das Wetter bis einschließlich Samstag verregnet ist und der Wald eh eine Schlammwüste sein wird,
> schlage ich den 02.08. (Sonntag) vor. Passt es euch auch unter der Woche?



Hey Oxy, lass uns mal bei Zeiten die Hohe Schanze und evtl. die sieben Berge in Angriff nehmen. (Hohe Schanze = geile Abfahrt!?)


----------



## wunderkiste (22. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ob Samstag oder Sonntag wäre mir ziemlich egal, das Wetter sollte einigermaßen mitspielen.
> ...
> Bin bisher nur auf Trip´s in die Richtung gewesen, das verstricken dieser Trip´s zu einer Runde wäre dann am WoEnd eine Premiere.



Ich war in der Gegend bis jetzt auch nur zwei oder dreimal kurz unterwegs gewesen. Habe da auch irgendwo nen netten Trail entdeckt. Aber ob ich den noch finde.

Wie gesagt, am Samsatg nachmittag würde ich mitkommen, wenn das Wetter passt... Im Augenblick sieht es ja nicht sehr vielversprechend ausIch hoffe meine Mittwoch-Feierabendrunde fällt nicht aus...


----------



## oxysept (22. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Oxy, lass uns mal bei Zeiten die Hohe Schanze und evtl. die sieben Berge in Angriff nehmen. (Hohe Schanze = geile Abfahrt!?)



Hallo Jimi, gute Idee!
Auf der Hohen Schanze war ich vor ein paar Wochen; schöne Aussicht und historisch interessant.
Die Abfahrt nach Winzenburg über die Forststraße war unspektakulär, ob's da auch Trails gibt weiß ich nicht, war zum ersten Mal da oben. 
Du bist doch bei den Apenteichen gewesen, dort und im Bereich der Winzenburg gibt's bestimmt gute Wege.
In den Sieben Berge kenne ich mich etwas besser aus als im Sackwald, allerdings auch fast nur was Forstwege angeht.

Sobald du Zeit und Lust auf eine Erkundungsfahrt im Sackwald oder den Sieben Bergen hast, kannst du dich ja kurz bei mir melden.


----------



## rODAHn (23. Juli 2009)

Hey leute,

ich wäre am Samstag auch mal wieder dabei.
...habe mir auch endlich ein Fully (CUBE Stereo) zugelegt.

Das wäre dann meine erste "Fully-Ausfahrt" 

LG

Sebastian


----------



## waldhase (23. Juli 2009)

@Jimi
Solltet Ihr Samstag fahren - viel Spaß! Zeichne bitte auf und Regenjacke mitnehmen.
*Fährst du Sonntag melde dich noch*.
Überlege allerdings am Sonntag nach Goslar zu fahren um mit "Harzaktiv" eine Runde zu drehen (org. das "Radstudio" in Braunschweig). Nichts für Dich geht schon um 10.00 Uhr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mohawk (23. Juli 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> 
> ich wäre am Samstag auch mal wieder dabei.
> ...habe mir auch endlich ein Fully (CUBE Stereo) zugelegt.
> ...



Hi alle Hildesheimer und herzlichen Glückwunsch rODAHn zu Deinem Fully, wirst schon sehen ist ein geiles fahren. Fahre auch eins. Das Stereo 2009.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich komme aus der Nähe von Hildesheim und fahre fast die ganzen milden Monate von der Domäne Marienburg aus zusammen mit meinem Schwager durch die Wälder und Berge rings um Hildesheim.
Leider finden wir nie jemanden den wir uns mal anschließen könnten. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Uhrzeit. Wir können aus beruflichen Gründen nur Sonntagsmorgens gegen 8.00 uhr. Meistens sind wir so 3 Std. unterwegs und fahren so um die 40 - 50 km. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal irgendwo oder es gibt noch solche Verrückten die um solch eine Uhrzeit fahren.

Gruß Mohawk


----------



## rODAHn (24. Juli 2009)

Danke! 

8.00 Uhr ist aber echt ganz schön früh...

Hier ist mein neues Schmuckstück...


----------



## Harvester (24. Juli 2009)

Leute, was würdet ihr zu diesem Rahmen sagen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199980/cat/46

Zu alt? zu schwer? zu schlecht?


----------



## wunderkiste (24. Juli 2009)

Mohawk schrieb:


> .... nur Sonntagsmorgens gegen 8.00 uhr. Meistens sind wir so 3 Std. unterwegs und fahren so um die 40 - 50 km. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal irgendwo oder es gibt noch solche Verrückten die um solch eine Uhrzeit fahren.
> 
> Gruß Mohawk



Ich fahre neuerdings Sonntags schon gegen 10Uhr los, vielleicht hat man sich schon mal gesehen!? Fahre immer in Itzum los...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Juli 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 8.00 Uhr ist aber echt ganz schön früh...
> 
> Hier ist mein neues Schmuckstück...



 schönes Radl!!!

8 Uhr sonntags morgens? auwei


----------



## wunderkiste (24. Juli 2009)

@Jimi: Wie schauts mit der Bünte-Weinberg-Tour am Samstag aus?
Wollen wir es wagen? Würde glaube ich ne schöne Schlammschlacht werden...


----------



## average.stalker (24. Juli 2009)

sehr schickes Stereo!

@Harvester:
der Rahmen ist jetzt eh verkauft...
wie wäre es mit dem hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198064/cat/46


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Juli 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> @Jimi: Wie schauts mit der Bünte-Weinberg-Tour am Samstag aus?
> Wollen wir es wagen? Würde glaube ich ne schöne Schlammschlacht werden...



Wenn Das Wetter so ist wie jetzt gerade in diesem Augenblick dann lass uns die Runde ruhig drehen... wenn es junge Hunde regnet wäre ich leicht abgeneigt.


----------



## wunderkiste (24. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wenn Das Wetter so ist wie jetzt gerade in diesem Augenblick dann lass uns die Runde ruhig drehen... wenn es junge Hunde regnet wäre ich leicht abgeneigt.



Da bin ich genau Deiner Meinung. Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch zwecks Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit einig werden.
...und hoffen, dass es der Wettergott gut mit uns meint...


----------



## tobone (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Habt ihr für heute eine Tour geplant, oder hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Wollte so gegen 16.30-17.00 los. Am Söhrer Forsthaus.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juli 2009)

Mal nen Foto von der Bikeparks Eröffnung in Braunlage

Roadgab auf dem Freeride


----------



## Harvester (24. Juli 2009)

@ Stalker  hmmmm, neee. eine Nummer zu klein und FW sollte eigentlich so 125- 130 sein


----------



## average.stalker (24. Juli 2009)

cooles Bild, Ben.

@harvester: hm okay.. verstehe...


----------



## raha (25. Juli 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Da bin ich genau Deiner Meinung. Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch zwecks Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit einig werden.
> ...und hoffen, dass es der Wettergott gut mit uns meint...



Hallo,

ich bin um 12:15 auf'm Turmberg, wir könnten dann Feldberg-Derneburg-Wohldenberg fahren ...

Vllt. klappt ja so spontan 

/RaHa


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Juli 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Da bin ich genau Deiner Meinung. Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch zwecks Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit einig werden.
> ...und hoffen, dass es der Wettergott gut mit uns meint...



Hey Wunderkiste, habe mich nach der leich rutschigen Runde von gestern und dem Weltuntergang:kotz: in der Nacht und heute Morgen für Trockentraining entschieden. 
Laut Wetter.de soll es morgen beständiger werden, mal abwarten


----------



## wunderkiste (25. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Wunderkiste, habe mich nach der leich rutschigen Runde von gestern und dem Weltuntergang:kotz: in der Nacht und heute Morgen für Trockentraining entschieden.
> Laut Wetter.de soll es morgen beständiger werden, mal abwarten



Bin ganz Deiner Meinung... Verschieben wir die Runde.
Das Wetter ist gerade ein *********.


----------



## waldhase (25. Juli 2009)

raha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin um 12:15 auf'm Turmberg, wir könnten dann Feldberg-Derneburg-Wohldenberg fahren ...
> 
> ...



Mensch RaHa du bist ja auch mal wieder da!
Wollte eigentlich am Sonntag den Wohldenberg unsicher machen evtl. wollte Rainer auch mit, wie sieht deine Planung aus? Start dann vom "Fussballstadion Wohldenberg".
Ist der Höhenzug wieder frei oder ist der Weg noch von den Holzbauern zugestellt?


----------



## raha (25. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mensch RaHa du bist ja auch mal wieder da!
> Wollte eigentlich am Sonntag den Wohldenberg unsicher machen evtl. wollte Rainer auch mit, wie sieht deine Planung aus? Start dann vom "Fussballstadion Wohldenberg".
> Ist der Höhenzug wieder frei oder ist der Weg noch von den Holzbauern zugestellt?



Hallo Waldhase,

ich habe keine Planung, nur einen Kaffee&Kuchen-Termin um die Kalorien wieder reinzukriegen 

Höhenzug Richtung Jägerhaus bin ich vor zwei Monaten mal gefahren, damals war er komplett fahrbar, aber heute? Die Holzbauer sind ja ganzjährig im Einsatz  mir kam heute auf'm Feldberg ein Harvester entgegen, ich dachte jetzt ist nich' mit Baumfällen . 

Gruß,
 RaHa


----------



## waldhase (25. Juli 2009)

raha schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase,
> 
> ich habe keine Planung, nur einen Kaffee&Kuchen-Termin um die Kalorien wieder reinzukriegen
> 
> ...



Ja - Morgen 10.30Uhr Wohldenberg Sportplatz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raha (26. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja - Morgen 10.30Uhr Wohldenberg Sportplatz??



Sorry, erst jetzt gelesen ... zu spät, das schaffe ich nicht mehr


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Juli 2009)

Wir starten um 13h in Salze-> Turmberg-> Feldberg-> Weinberg-> Wohldenberg und mal sehen wass dann...


----------



## MasterAss (26. Juli 2009)

@Henning
Ich war am Dienstag im Harz.
Ich bin in Sieber gestartet und von dort aus hoch auf den Acker zur Hanskühnenburg. Von dort aus einen ziemlich geilen 550hm Trail Richtung Riefensbeek (Tante-Ju-Trail). Dann wieder hoch zur Burg und dann den Nassen Weg (den seit ihr gefahren) Richtung Osterode. Den habe ich dann frühzeitig verlassen und bin dann über einen geilen und steilen Trail Richtung Sieber zurück. Diese Tour müssen wir unbedingt mal zusammenfahren oder zumindest den Tante-Ju.

Waren ca. 1100hm und ich war gute 4 Stunden unterwegs 

Ich kann leider erst wieder ab Dienstag fahren, bekomme ne neue Bremse und bin atm bremsenlos..


----------



## average.stalker (26. Juli 2009)

klingt supergeil.
wir sind diese woche noch im urlaub, aber lass mal danach angehen!


----------



## waldhase (26. Juli 2009)

raha schrieb:


> Sorry, erst jetzt gelesen ... zu spät, das schaffe ich nicht mehr



Nächstes Mal..!
Bin dann heute mit einem Kumpel Richtung Derneburg und Wesseln geradelt, waren auch so 40km und 720hm. Das Rad war zum Schluß schon 2-3 Kg. schwerer.


----------



## oxysept (27. Juli 2009)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke von der gestrigen "Hoch-Tief-2" Tour aus dem Hils und Ith.



 

 

 

 

 



Bis auf die durch den vielen Regen stark aufgeweichten und verschlammten Trails eine sehr schöne Tour !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. Juli 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wir starten um 13h in Salze-> Turmberg-> Feldberg-> Weinberg-> Wohldenberg und mal sehen wass dann...



Seit Ihr denn nun gefahren? Wenn Ja, wo seit ihr lang gefahren? Gibt es GPX?
Wir sind am Sonntag u.a. den Trail auf dem Kamp von Hackenstedt nach Wesseln gefahren - schöner Singletrail, nur die Route auf dem Rückweg hat mir nicht so gefallen...
*Vielleicht diesen Samstag Wohldenberg Stadion-Bodensteiner Klippen-Naturlehrpfad???*
VG.
WH


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Seit Ihr denn nun gefahren? Wenn Ja, wo seit ihr lang gefahren? Gibt es GPX?
> Wir sind am Sonntag u.a. den Trail auf dem Kamp von Hackenstedt nach Wesseln gefahren - schöner Singletrail, nur die Route auf dem Rückweg hat mir nicht so gefallen...
> *Vielleicht diesen Samstag Wohldenberg Stadion-Bodensteiner Klippen-Naturlehrpfad???*
> VG.
> WH



moin moin,
doch wir sind knappe 45km unterwegs gewesen, von Wesseln den Turmberg hoch und dann den Kamm Richtung Söder runter, Weinberg wieder hoch, in Richtung Wohldenberg eingeschlagen dort einige Runden gerdeht und über den Weinberg/ Panoramaweg zurück nach Wehrstedt.
An der Wohldenburg haben wir noch einen RICHTIG geilen Trail gefunden... so ca. 200m unterhalb der Burg ging es links bergab....

GPS-Daten schicke ich Dir rüber.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Alternative zum tollen TV Programm.

Ganz frisch aus der Top 10 der FREERIDE

Alle die damals schon mit einem Hardtail unterwegs waren, wissen was die da geleistet haben. Nix mit 200mm Federweg, kurzer Vorbau und tiefer Sattel. 
Das Beste kommt zum Schluss. Aaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/ame]


----------



## s´Mattl (30. Juli 2009)

abgefahren... schön retro. federweg schafft sicherheit und vermindert resonanz-frequenzen...


----------



## Harvester (31. Juli 2009)

aua


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Juli 2009)

...wie kann man nur so schmerzfrei den Berg runterkacheln


----------



## waldhase (31. Juli 2009)

Wer Lust hat:

Samstag ca. 15.30 Uhr Bodensteiner Klippen

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Jägerhof
Tour: BodensteinerKlippen-Naturlehrpfad usw.
Strecke: ca. 26km, anschließend kann die Tour natürlich noch verlängert werden.
Viele Grüße
WH.


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Juli 2009)

Das Video ist echt geil, bin ich froh heute gescheite Protektoren 200mm Federweg und nen 760mm Lenker zu haben.


----------



## jaamaa (31. Juli 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Das Video ist echt geil, bin ich froh heute gescheite Protektoren 200mm Federweg und nen 760mm Lenker zu haben.


O-Ton meines Sohnes (der mir dieses Video auch zeigte):
_Boa, die fahren da ja auch mit Rennrädern runter!_

Darauf antwortete ich:
_Nee, durch das gerade Oberrohr, Starrgabel, Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag, schmaler Lenker und 150mm Vorbaulänge sieht das nur so aus. So waren früher einmal die Mountainbikes.  

_@waldhase
Wer fährt denn mit? Wer macht den Scout?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat:
> 
> Samstag ca. 15.30 Uhr Bodensteiner Klippen
> 
> ...




Schaut doch ab 13h im Freibad Bockenem vorbei... überlege noch ob ich hinlaufe oder radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. August 2009)

Zum zweiten mal findet in Hannover am Ricklinger Teich ein Lake jump statt.
Nach den vielen nachfragen, wird am 16.08.09 Am Ricklinger Dreiecksteich da wo die kleine Blaue Brücke ist es mit coolen Sprüngen HOCH hinaus und NASS zu gehen!

Wenn das Wetter am 16.08.09 schlecht ist ( Regen und Kalt ) dann wird es auf den 23.08.09 verlegt.

Solltet Ihr Interesse am springen haben dann kommt mit euren Rad. Aber BITTE das Rad vorher Enteölen!

Rampen sind vorhanden


Alle Sprünge sind auf eigener Gefahr! Keine Haftung!

Hier die Karte, unten Rechts am Dreiecksteich ist es!
http://www.hannover-stadtplan.com/ad...ger+Teich.html


----------



## waldhase (1. August 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Schaut doch ab 13h im Freibad Bockenem vorbei... überlege noch ob ich hinlaufe oder radel



Habe mich für den Wald gewählt, scheinbar waren die meisten bei dir im Freibad, so hatten wir herrlich frei Trails.


----------



## --->freak<--- (2. August 2009)

man kann auch mim 680iger oder 700er locker DH fahen  muss man den lenker nurn bissel besser fest halten


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Habe mich für den Wald gewählt, scheinbar waren die meisten bei dir im Freibad, so hatten wir herrlich frei Trails.



neee, sind mit dem Rad Luftlinie gefahren... 15km über Sauberge und Weinberg, 4 Wasserballspiele und wieder zurück, kannst das nächste mal mitmachen...

@Matze, sorry nach dem Ganzen waren wir noch im Biergarten und im Hammerschuppen...     !!! 9:30h IST ZU FRÜH!!!


----------



## eisenarsch (2. August 2009)

@Matze, sorry nach dem Ganzen waren wir noch im Biergarten und im Hammerschuppen...     !!! 9:30h IST ZU FRÜH!!![/QUOTE]

das merke ich mir  ich habe jetzt 3 wochen urlaub ,vielleicht klappt es ja dann mal mit dem harz  
einen fetten kater wünsche ich dir


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. August 2009)

> einen fetten kater wünsche ich dir



ging so... war 90min Auslaufen und lag 45min auf einer der Bodensteiner Klippen und habe "gechillt"


----------



## eisenarsch (2. August 2009)

es war eine nette tour im harz.eigentlich wollten wir nur 30 km radeln ,dann sind es irgendwie 75 km mit 1100 hm geworden.egal ,es hat spaß gemacht 






[/URL][/IMG]
es gab natürlich viel zu lachen 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hils-Biker (2. August 2009)

Mir hat es heute im Deister die Lager meiner Schwinge zerlegt. Wer weiß welche Lager im Cube Stereo (08) verbaut sind?


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2009)

Hils-Biker schrieb:


> Mir hat es heute im Deister die Lager meiner Schwinge zerlegt. Wer weiß welche Lager im Cube Stereo (08) verbaut sind?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410280&highlight=stereo+lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hils-Biker (2. August 2009)

Super!!! Vielen Dank!


----------



## average.stalker (3. August 2009)

der harztrail sieht mir nach "Auf dem Acker" (Hanskühneburg) aus!


----------



## eisenarsch (3. August 2009)

stimmt


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2009)

Streetsession in Hannover


Am 20,09,09 ist mal wieder eine Streetsession in Hannover!

Wir werden die besten Spots in Hannover unsicher machen.

Start und Treffpunkt ist:
Start:10,30 uhr
Treffpunkt: Ernst-August-Denkmal vor dem Hauptbahnhof ( unterm Schwanz )

http://www.qype.com/place/97183-Erns...hnhof-Hannover __________________


----------



## average.stalker (3. August 2009)

was hat das eigentlich mit der signatur auf sich? hat dir jemand was getan? ;.)

mal zwei Bilder aus Portes du Soleil (es war ungleich trockener als im Harz hehehe)


----------



## waldhase (4. August 2009)

@ All

Am nächsten Sonntag will ich meine mehrfach verschobene Wohldenberg/Bodensteiner Klippen Tour fahren. Starten will ich am Wohldenberger Waldstadion dann Richtigung Jägerhaus und anschließend Bodensteiner Klippen - Naturlehrpfad - 3,5km Singletrail.
Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
Start ca. 10.00 - 10.30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. August 2009)

ist vorgemerkt 
wo geht's los?


----------



## waldhase (4. August 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ist vorgemerkt
> wo geht's los?



Wie gesagt, *"Waldstation Wohldenberg"* oder man kann auch Sportplatz Wohldenberg sagen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. August 2009)

wollte Samstag über den Königsweg zur Hohen Schanze... wenn das WoEnd ganz ungünstig abläuft komme ich auch mit auf die Hainberge.


----------



## waldhase (4. August 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> wollte Samstag über den Königsweg zur Hohen Schanze... wenn das WoEnd ganz ungünstig abläuft komme ich auch mit auf die Hainberge.



Nach der Wettervorhersage ist es mir Samstag zu warm.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. August 2009)

Ja, es soll warm werden... ich nehme Handtuch und Badehose mit. Falls nicht zwischendurch so werde ich zum Schluss der Tour in der Innerste baden


----------



## eisenarsch (5. August 2009)

heute entdeckte ich den baum 





[/URL][/IMG]
ein klaren fall für meine säge


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> heute entdeckte ich den baum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja nee, is klar, für die Säge
Die Stämme auch ordentlich gerückt? Weg frei? Mit dem Rücken? Kompliment...
LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (5. August 2009)

da nutzt man das gesetz des hebelarms


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. August 2009)

hau wech dat Ding... aber lass Dich nicht erwischen. Habe keinen Bock auf deisterische Verhältnisse.


----------



## waldhase (6. August 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar
> LG, Günther



Ciao Luigi-Catena-R bella che sei in terra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ciao Luigi-Catena-R bella che sei in terra.


Salve Coniglio della macchia!
Mille grazie!
Sono io che sono indietro, ma non ero lontano
Ciao ragaazo
L-C-R
PS: Viel Spaß am Sonntag...


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. August 2009)

@eisenarsch: nix säge sondern Spaten!
Bau da mal nen schönen Kicker drüber


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2009)

Jo, bissl Erde davor, platt hauen und fertig iss er. So wie hier!


----------



## eisenarsch (6. August 2009)

ich müsste da schon etwas mehr erde bewegen  ich bin ja eh kein hüpfer 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## anne waffel (6. August 2009)

Hilfe ist unterwegs






Viel Spaß! 

Anne...wuppt da drüber


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. August 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Hilfe ist unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, der hat meine Sachs! Ick liebe Zweitakt

LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (6. August 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve Coniglio della macchia!
> Mille grazie!
> Sono io che sono indietro, ma non ero lontano
> Ciao ragaazo
> ...



Ja Günther, jetzt wird es schwierig, übersetzt wird da kein Satz daraus den ich übersetzen kann, aber vielleicht ist ja auch gewollt.

Apropos, was ist denn am Sonntag mit dir?? Oder hast du einen strammen Trainingsplan für Batze?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich müsste da schon etwas mehr erde bewegen  ich bin ja eh kein hüpfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



liegen lassen. diese öde abfahrt braucht mehr kurven, anlieger rechts (Böschung) links (um die Wurzel "bauen") rechts (Böschung) und dann links runter richtung parkplatz unten an der turmauffahrt, von da alten weg nach DH


----------



## eisenarsch (7. August 2009)

da wird was raus gesägt 
ein mann muss tun was ein mann tun muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (7. August 2009)

ich hole nen Kubota - dann machen wir nen geilen kicker!


----------



## oxysept (7. August 2009)

Wenn das kleine Bäumchen da unbedingt weg muss, dann sollte *Mann* es auch richtig machen. 
(Ich bin bei der Harvester-Vermittlung gerne behilflich.)



 




 



Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das Totholz den Wald bereichert. Es bietet Lebensraum für eine Vielzahl von Tieren! 
Einen kleinen Schlenker um den Wurzelteller zu fahren macht den Weg außerdem interessanter.
Wird sind doch Mountainbiker und keine Bahnradfahrer.


----------



## Harvester (7. August 2009)

ich bin für Schlenker umme Wurzeln PLUS Kicker. Jedes Hindernis braucht nen Chickenway ^^


----------



## eisenarsch (7. August 2009)

nichts geht über handarbeit 





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
ich würde sagen ,das Bundesverdienstkreuz ist mir sicher


----------



## jaamaa (7. August 2009)

Respekt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Handarbeit? In welcher Rekordzeit?


----------



## eisenarsch (7. August 2009)

beginn der räumungsaktion war 10 uhr. 10.45 uhr war das hartnäckige teil zersägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. August 2009)

OK. Hier bitte!


----------



## eisenarsch (7. August 2009)

Danke


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. August 2009)

uiuiuiui!!! Wenn das mal keinen Ärger mit den Wertholzsammlern gibt


----------



## eisenarsch (7. August 2009)

warum ? ich habe es doch fachgerecht zersägt und für den abtransport an die seite gerollt  die sollten mir eine stelle anbieten


----------



## oxysept (7. August 2009)

So wie der Stamm aussieht ist das bestimmt kein "Wertholz".
Hat einen ordentlichen Kern (Rotkern), jede Menge Äste und außerdem noch mehrere Fällschäden (die zwei langen Schrammen).
Maximal Industrieholz oder Schwelle ehr Brennholz.
Wäre natürlich besser gewesen die Schnitte direkt am Wurzelansatz sowie am Kronenansatz bzw. an der Gabelung zu machen (höhere Ausbeute).

Wie lange liegt der Baum denn da schon  so reglos rum?
Die Wurzeln sehen sehr morsch und weggegammelt aus. Ist die Buche letztes Jahr möglicherweise einem Sturm zum Opfer gefallen? 
Ist die Krone noch belaubt oder bereits kahl?
Jedenfalls liegt der nicht erst seit ein paar Tagen flach bei dem Wurzelteller.


----------



## average.stalker (7. August 2009)

sehr geil und weil du gerade so arbeitswütig bist:
bitte den ausgeschnittenen teil halb auf den weg ziehen und als kicker anhäufen, so das man drum herum fahren kann oder eben drüber! 

hehehehe

wo liegt das teil eigentlich?


----------



## jaamaa (7. August 2009)

Cool wäre es auch gewesen, wenn man nur ein Stück von ca 50cm Länge in der Mitte ausgesägt hätte.  Würde dann bei voller Fahrt beim durchfahren das gewisse Kribbeln auslösen..........sofern man nicht mit einem Pedal hängen bleibt


----------



## oxysept (7. August 2009)

Da du ja jetzt gerade in Übung bist hätte ich da noch einen Auftrag für dich. 
Ist auch nichts großes wie beim letzten Baum .


----------



## eisenarsch (7. August 2009)

nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## waldhase (8. August 2009)

*kuckste:* 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6210760&postcount=1019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. August 2009)

Salve all,
hatten gestern eine schöne Tour "Rund um die Winzenburg"!
Auf alten Kurierwegen (Sehr geschichtslastig) waren wir 3,5 Std unterwegs.
Dolle Sache

Und wir haben eisenarsch&Säge vermisst

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (9. August 2009)

sorry ,das soll nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. August 2009)

Freitag Abend waren wir mal im Solling, dort wurde mal nen bissel Streckenflege betrieben und das Roadgab erneuert.

Hier mal nen Foto von meiner tochter beim Testsitzen auf meinem Bike


----------



## eisenarsch (9. August 2009)

die ist ja süß


----------



## HITOMI (9. August 2009)

super süß!


----------



## average.stalker (9. August 2009)

du hast den Sattel etwas hoch für sie!


----------



## eisenarsch (9. August 2009)

der vorbau ist auch 1 cm zu lang


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. August 2009)

aber die shorts sind schon top on trails!


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. August 2009)

lol, der körper wird sich die jahre über anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (10. August 2009)

Moin, wer fährt am Samstag in Balze mit?
Günther, Pfädchen und Jimi habe ich auf der Anmeldeliste schon entdeckt...


----------



## eisenarsch (10. August 2009)

ich melde mich freitag noch fix an


----------



## average.stalker (10. August 2009)

wenn zeit ist, kommen wir zum gucken.
haut in die pedale und Kette rechts!


----------



## ollibolli (11. August 2009)

Hallo,
hat einer von euch nen alten Rahmen rumfliegen, den er nicht mehr braucht? Meinem Sohn ist jetzt der Rahmen gebrochen und nun isser Fussgänger und chronisch pleite.... 
Das muss auch nix dolles sein, hauptsache er ist wieder mobil, ohne ein Vermögen investieren zu müssen.

Gruss von Olli


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. August 2009)

Hallo Jimi
schon fleißig auf der CC-Strecke geübt? ist die Hausdurchfahrt gefegt?

Wer kommt am Freitag zum offiziellen Testen?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. August 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Jimi
> schon fleißig auf der CC-Strecke geübt? ist die Hausdurchfahrt gefegt?


Alles gefegt und dann ist er mal weg....Lago di Garda
Er läßt uns fahren


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Wer kommt am Freitag zum offiziellen Testen?


Si, si,
...gestern noch Asphaltbekanntschaft gemacht
Aber fürs Training wirds reichen
LG, Günther Senior Master II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. August 2009)

wie Garda? hier gibt es die wahren Heraufforderungen!

un ich sach noch: lass das midem Asfalt 

jetzt haste die teuer bezahlte Italien Bräune kaputt  gemacht.

LG, Pädken Senior Master III


----------



## anne waffel (12. August 2009)

Leute, ich finde es auf der Veranstaltungsseite nicht...wieviele dieser Runden werden in Badse gefahren...oder wird eine bestimmte Zeit gefahren und die Runden werden gezählt? 
Wer von Euch ist dabei - wen muss ich anfeuern? Wo stelle ich mich am besten hin und soll ich Euch ein Weizenbier im Vorbeifahren reichen?

Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg!

Anne...Streckenrand


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. August 2009)

Weizen  darf leider nur in der "Feedzone" greicht werden, 
1 h wird gefahren, das sind bei mir hoffentlich 5 Runden 
wieso wen? alle! besonders die, die dabei sind! 
wo-> Start Treppe Bach Aufstieg Sprünge Paukerkuhle Hausflur Steilkurve Ziel


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. August 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Leute, ich finde es auf der Veranstaltungsseite nicht...wieviele dieser Runden werden in Badse gefahren...oder wird eine bestimmte Zeit gefahren und die Runden werden gezählt?
> Wer von Euch ist dabei - wen muss ich anfeuern? Wo stelle ich mich am besten hin und soll ich Euch ein Weizenbier im Vorbeifahren reichen?
> 
> Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg!
> ...


Salve Anne, 
Anfeuern ist prima, starten kannst Du auf der Hauptstr., dann arbeitest Du Dich den Sothenberg rauf: schöne Stelle dort: Chickenway an der Sprungschanze und weiter zur Schule am Birkenweg! Finale: bitte im Thiemannschen Garten (Im Winkel 12)...
...dort fahren wir durchs Haus...
Wir freuen uns, lass Dich hören
LG, Günther Senior Master II


----------



## Harvester (13. August 2009)

ich werde mitwinken


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. August 2009)

Samstag beginnen wir unsere Oliven und Rotweinkur... je nach Anreise räubern wir Samstag zum Tennosee... die "alte Ponale" kommt Sonntag...endlisch Urlaub
Viel Spaß Euch bei dem Rennen.... wäre gern mit den Rapiro-Way runtergeballert.
Danke Dir Günther für Dein Equipment, das eisenzeitliche Pfahldorf kommt Montag


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. August 2009)

macht dann mal schöne Sprungbilder von euch, würde auch morgen zum vorspringen bereitstehen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. August 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve Anne,
> Anfeuern ist prima, starten kannst Du auf der Hauptstr., dann arbeitest Du Dich den Sothenberg rauf: schöne Stelle dort: Chickenway an der Sprungschanze und weiter zur Schule am Birkenweg! Finale: bitte im Thiemannschen Garten (Im Winkel 12)...
> ...dort fahren wir durchs Haus...
> Wir freuen uns, lass Dich hören
> LG, Günther Senior Master II



damit anne...bescheid weis, sollten wir sie zu unserer
entspannten Streckenberadelung am Freitag einladen 

wenn dann noch der eine oder andere Vorhüpper kommt
wird es eine professionelle Vorstellung vom HiW-Team


----------



## anne waffel (13. August 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ...entspannten Streckenberadelung am Freitag einladen



Oh - ja, Einladungen nehme ich doch gerne an...Betonung liegt auf ENTSPANNT...oder?  Treffen wann und wo? Hüppen möchte ich natürlich auch sehen, viele Aaaahs und Oooohs von mir geben und vor Bewunderung auf die Knie sinken (hast Du Dir das so in etwa vorgestellt?)

Anne...lazy


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. August 2009)

möglich wäre um 15.00 ab Osum oder Brode entspannt hinradeln.
Dortselbst an der Eisdiele sich auf die Aufgaben mental vorbereiten und dann die Hotspots beradeln.
Anreise mit Kraftwagen geht auch, ist jedoch nicht schön.


infoblättchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (13. August 2009)

aber die bergabfahrer werden von den bergauf Fahrern hochgezogen ne, ist gleich training.
Ab wann ist das morgen denn habe irgendwas von 17 Uhr im Kopf


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. August 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> aber die bergabfahrer werden von den bergauf Fahrern hochgezogen ne, ist gleich training.
> Ab wann ist das morgen denn habe irgendwas von 17 Uhr im Kopf



hochgezogen aufgezogen abgezogen ... schaun wermal

offizell ab 17.00


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. August 2009)

werde dann oben beim der Abfahrt sein


----------



## waldhase (13. August 2009)

`Nabend, hier ein paar Impressionen von meinem Abendspaziergang.














Viel Spaß am Samstag, auch wenn für mich der olympische Gedanke zählt, hoffe ich auf das Weizen danach!


----------



## eisenarsch (13. August 2009)

sieht ja nicht so wild aus 
das weizen ist pflicht


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. August 2009)

Hut ab an die Streckenplaner, die Runde jedes Jahr wieder an Ideen zu toppen wird irgendwann schwierig...
Auf die Kommentare in der nxt. MB bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. August 2009)

Über 3 Brücken mußt Du fünfmal fahren.....
60 Minuten überstehn...
fünfmal wirst Du fast Champion sein...
Aber einmal auch der helle Schein....

Allen Hals & Beinbruch & Kette Rechts..

LG, Günther


----------



## anne waffel (13. August 2009)

schöne Impressionen, Waldhase. Danke, ich werde anfeuern. Viel Erfolg und Spaß!

Anne...winke, winke


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. August 2009)

@Matze, Günther, Anne morgen um 15.oo ab Osum ? entspannt mit Scudo  
    Feinplanung morgen per Telefönchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (13. August 2009)

ich finde es es besonders entspannend, dass Du das Wort "entspannt" so häufig benutzt - und dann stehst Du da wieder mit Knieschonern und holzt durchs Unterholz 

Bis denne 15h geht klar.

Anne...ooohhhhm


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. August 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @Matze, Günther, Anne morgen um 15.oo ab Osum ? entspannt mit Scudo
> Feinplanung morgen per Telefönchen.


Schöne Idee, ist mir aber zu früh, werde erst gegen 17,00 Uhr in Badse sein...
Bis morgen...Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. August 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hut ab an die Streckenplaner, die Runde jedes Jahr wieder an Ideen zu toppen wird irgendwann schwierig...
> Auf die Kommentare in der nxt. MB bin ich gespannt!



genau! das beste ist die Tür, die aus dem Hausflur führt.
heute wird getestet, wie man die schnell auf und dann
ganz entspannt (Anne ... hilft), wieder zu macht, da werden die entscheidenden Minuten gut gemacht 

(@Waldhase: Danke für die Bilder)


----------



## eisenarsch (14. August 2009)

moin moin
ich würde deinen service auch gern in anspruch nehmen und wäre um 15 uhr bei dir


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. August 2009)

gut, bring die Säge mit  , falls die Tür widerspenstig ist.


----------



## ChristianS (14. August 2009)

Moin Männer... und Frauen natürlich, 

die Salzgitter Fraktion geht morgen auch mit an den Start. (zumindest 2 Mann davon). 
Wie ist das mit der Streckenbesichtigung? Wir wollen heute schonmal nach Badse fahren und uns die Strecke angucken. Kommt man auf die Strecke schon mit dem Bike drauf oder können wir die ruhig zuhause lassen und stattdessen unsere Wanderschuhe anziehen?

Danke und Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (14. August 2009)

die interessanten abschnitte sind sicher noch abgesperrt ,geht mal schön wandern.kommt doch um 17 uhr ,dann ist die strecke frei  glaube ich


----------



## waldhase (14. August 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Moin Männer... und Frauen natürlich,
> 
> die Salzgitter Fraktion geht morgen auch mit an den Start. (zumindest 2 Mann davon).
> Wie ist das mit der Streckenbesichtigung? Wir wollen heute schonmal nach Badse fahren und uns die Strecke angucken. Kommt man auf die Strecke schon mit dem Bike drauf oder können wir die ruhig zuhause lassen und stattdessen unsere Wanderschuhe anziehen?
> ...



Heute ist ja eh Streckenbesichtigung, gestern waren die Treppe, die Behelfsbrücken und die Garagendurchfahrt gesperrt, der Rest ist frei.


----------



## ChristianS (14. August 2009)

na dann schmeissen wir die bikes mal in den kofferaum und nehmen die heute schon mit nach Badse. 

bis dahin
Gruß
christian (Senioren 1)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. August 2009)

Jo, Training ist gut: Wichtig auch die Gespräche (im MTB-Latein) rund um den Weizenbierstand, äh, Anmeldestand
Das Training, macht evt. wieder der Hansch Jochen, so ca. ab 18.00 Uhr!
Offiziell ab 17.00 eher später, die Lechstedter Dachdecker müssen noch die Rampe zimmern... so war es und so bleibt es vermutlich...
Geld für Transponderpfand (40) nit vergesse
Schöne Fotos waldhase THX
Jimi, Übergabe, reicht das noch?
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (14. August 2009)

Zwischen zwei Terminen habe ich noch flink die Streckenkarte bearbeitet, so dass alle Hobbyfahrer und alle Hobbyfahrerzuschauerundanfeuerungsklatscher wissen wo es lang geht.


----------



## waldhase (14. August 2009)

Frage an die erfahrenen Batzefahrer, ist der Materialdepot offen für alle Fahrer oder nur für Lizenzfahrer?


----------



## jaamaa (14. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Frage an die erfahrenen Batzefahrer, ist der Materialdepot offen für alle Fahrer oder nur für Lizenzfahrer?


Materialdepot??? Wo??? Gibt es da auch Bremsen???


----------



## eisenarsch (14. August 2009)

und was zum teufel ist die "Feed-Zone" ?


----------



## waldhase (14. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> und was zum teufel ist die "Feed-Zone" ?



Das heißt Food-Zone, da kannste futtern.


----------



## eisenarsch (14. August 2009)

die rapiro geschichte sollte sie in DEATH-ZONE umbenennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (14. August 2009)

anne waffel ,danke für die schnelle wundversorgung


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. August 2009)

Gehts wieder besser?
Die Abfahrt ist ganz cool. An einigen stellen hätte man ruhig noch en Anlieger machen können, zum teil echt staubig und dadurch rutschig, man gut das ich Swampthing drauf hatte.
Hab leider noch den Pfädchenfinder getroffen und einige Kiddies.
Viel Erfolg morgen für die Starter


----------



## anne waffel (14. August 2009)

bitte, gern geschehen. Ihr seid doch alle ein kleines bisschen wahnsinnig. Passt bloß auf Euch auf. 
Ich stehe mit Wund- und Eisspray für Euch bereit und feuere euch an. Viel Spaß, viel Erfolg und VORSICHT!

Anne...entspannt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> anne waffel ,danke für die schnelle wundversorgung


Ja, genau,  hast Du immer ein Erste-Hilfe-Set dabei? 
Nee, sie hat gedacht: 

Senioren Master eins, zwei, drei,
Annes Notfallkoffer ist immer dabei

LG, Günther


----------



## anne waffel (14. August 2009)

falls Du aber eine Sicherheitsnadel benötigst - da musst Du den Pädkenfinder fragen. 

Anne...Handtasche


----------



## eisenarsch (14. August 2009)

es staubt wirklich mächtig






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
 Günther kneift 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MasterAss (14. August 2009)

Viel Glück allen Startern morgen!

Ich werde evtl. morgen da sein, aber nur zum rumgucken 

Ich war heute im Harz und bin den Magdeburger Weg gefahren. Sehr empfehlenswert, jedoch im mittleren sauschwer. Wer den ohne einmal abzusetzen fährt: Hut ab!

@Henning
Wie schaut´s mit Bikepark aus?


----------



## Molo (14. August 2009)

moin jungs und mädels... klärt mich doch mal auf wenn ich Hobbyklasse Herren mit startnummer 4007 gemeldet bin. Wann und in welcher Gruppe darf ich dann morgen antreten?
Raff das nicht mit der Einteilung 

Rennen 1/3 um 10Uhr?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. August 2009)

Molo schrieb:


> moin jungs und mädels... klärt mich doch mal auf wenn ich Hobbyklasse Herren mit startnummer 4007 gemeldet bin. Wann und in welcher Gruppe darf ich dann morgen antreten?
> Raff das nicht mit der Einteilung
> 
> Rennen 1/3 um 10Uhr?


Das ist das Frauenrennen

Bist Du männlich und nicht älter als Jahrgang 1970 und bist Du
 LXXXXXX RXXX   aus HiXXXXXXX startest Du um 14.30 /  Rennen 6!

LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molo (15. August 2009)

Rrrrichtig 

mittlerweile wurde ich belehrt 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen. Werde morgens um vor 8 in badse aufschlagen und mir die strecke mal anschauen...

danke nochmal


----------



## average.stalker (15. August 2009)

Magdeburger Weg ist super, ein paar wenige schiebepassagen, aber was sollt  

bikepark... ja... problem ist: keine zeit dieses und übernächstes WE, nächstes noch ungeklärt :-(


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. August 2009)

@avarage und master: lasst doch evtl nächste Woche nach Braunlage fahren den Sonntag.
Samstag ist Hausmesse bei Nicolai, vielleicht sieht man sich da ja.


----------



## don_Peiler (15. August 2009)

hi ich bin neu hier und heiße tobias aba alle nennen mich peilert oder peiler @frorider ben :ich bin ein kumpel von enemy111  und ich wollte fragen wann genau die messe bei nico is?
ach ja ich komm auch aus hildesheim


----------



## tweetygogo (15. August 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5976840


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. August 2009)

don_Peiler schrieb:


> hi ich bin neu hier und heiße tobias aba alle nennen mich peilert oder peiler @frorider ben :ich bin ein kumpel von enemy111  und ich wollte fragen wann genau die messe bei nico is?
> ach ja ich komm auch aus hildesheim



Die Messe ist jetzt kommenden Freitag und Samstag, beste Zeit ist Mittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (15. August 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Magdeburger Weg ist super, ein paar wenige schiebepassagen, aber was sollt
> 
> bikepark... ja... problem ist: keine zeit dieses und übernächstes WE, nächstes noch ungeklärt :-(



Wenn du willst können wir ja nächste Woche gegen Feierabend mal in den Harz und dort ne Runde inkl. Magdeburger Weg drehen. Die schwierige Stelle muss doch zu schaffen sein


----------



## Molo (15. August 2009)

sodele .. erstes mal Badse überstanden 
Suche ab sofort Fotos von Startnummer 4007 falls hier jemand welche gemacht hat.

War es heute so heiss oder kam das nur mir so vor?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. August 2009)

Danke, an die zahlreichen mental Trainer an der Strecke!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. August 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Danke, an die zahlreichen mental Trainer an der Strecke!


LoL, danke für die Blumen 
Hilfe, die NIKON D90 Fotodateien sind 6MB groß: also macht das beim abgelichteten pfädchenfinder schon mal: 200MB, das schafft Dein Postfach nimmer
Am besten per Festplatte, ok

Gibt es schon Bilder vom DLRG-Einsatz:

PS Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz SeniMaster III

LG, Günther


----------



## oxysept (15. August 2009)

Molo schrieb:


> Suche ab sofort Fotos von Startnummer 4007 falls hier jemand welche gemacht hat.



Bei der Abfahrt vor der Hausdurchfahrt war eine Kamera mit Lichtschranke aufgebaut. 
Die Fotos gibt es sicherlich beim Veranstalter gegen Geld zu erwerben.

Da ich nur von 10 Uhr bis 12 Uhr vor Ort gewesen bin, konnte ich leider keine Fotos von euch machen.



 

 



Wie ist es denn so gelaufen; alles gut und ohne Verletzungen überstanden?


----------



## waldhase (15. August 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> LoL, danke für die Blumen
> Hilfe, die NIKON D90 Fotodateien sind 6MB groß: also macht das beim abgelichteten pfädchenfinder schon mal: 200MB, das schafft Dein Postfach nimmer
> Am besten per Festplatte, ok
> 
> ...



Riesige Datenmengen-das hat sich gelohnt
Kannst du nicht einige ausgewählte mailen, pro Bild sollte eine Datengröße von rd. 300-400KB ausreichend sein, es sei denn jemand möchten eine Starschnitt für die Bravo anfertigen (ich gaube das gibt es heute gar nicht mehr).
Ich habe ChristianS und Eisenarsch schon einige Bilder gemailt

Ach ja, wo war Anne heute eigentlich zum winken???


----------



## eisenarsch (16. August 2009)

anne war doch da  das rennen war supi ,richtig schön anstrengend 
die abfahrt bei rapiro ging dann doch überraschend gut 





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
waldhase ,danke für die bilder  abends war ich schön platt ,hatte 60 km auf dem tacho


----------



## waldhase (16. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> anne war doch da



..habe ich wohl verpasst. Ansonsten geht es mir überraschend gut. Wen sehe denn heute beim BL-Finale?


----------



## eisenarsch (16. August 2009)

die üblichen verdächtigen


----------



## ChristianS (16. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ..habe ich wohl verpasst. Ansonsten geht es mir überraschend gut. Wen sehe denn heute beim BL-Finale?



Moin Mädels,
war ein s.. geiler Tag gestern. 
Ich werde meine müden Knochen auch nochmal aufraffen und mich nach Badse schleppen. 

@Klaus, habe dir vor 10 Min. ne Mail mit Bildern geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (16. August 2009)

siegessicher jagt Klaus dem Feld davon.


----------



## anne waffel (16. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ..habe ich wohl verpasst. Ansonsten geht es mir überraschend gut. Wen sehe denn heute beim BL-Finale?



wenn Du die Fotos vom Eisenarsch geschossen hast, dann muss ich wohl neben Dir gestanden haben 
Beim Finale der Herren bin ich auch dabei - soll ich 'ne Rose ins Knopfloch stecken?

Anne...winkt


----------



## eisenarsch (16. August 2009)

wann wird es in badze heute interessant ? ich konnte keine zeitangabe finden ,hirn ist noch platt


----------



## anne waffel (16. August 2009)

das Foto vom DLRG-Einsatz hätte ich auch furchtbar gerne gesehen - aber da müssen wir uns wohl bis Montag gedulden - die zahlreichen Reporter der HAZ haben bestimmt bereit gestanden und die Titelseite ist dem Pädkenfinder gewiss.

Anne...Waterkant


----------



## ChristianS (16. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wann wird es in badze heute interessant ? ich konnte keine zeitangabe finden ,hirn ist noch platt



8.30 Uhr Klasse: Master
10.15 Uhr Klasse: Herren U23
12.00 Uhr Klasse: Juniorinnen
12.00 Uhr Klasse: Frauen
12.05 Uhr Klasse: Junioren
14.15 Uhr Klasse: Elite A/B


----------



## waldhase (16. August 2009)

Kuckse hier:
http://www.mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de/fileadmin/bilder/Sonstiges/Zeitplan_2009_01.pdf


----------



## eisenarsch (16. August 2009)

dankeschön 
zieleinfahrt von pfädchenfinder






[/URL][/IMG]
dritter platz totz tauchgang in der lamme


----------



## anne waffel (16. August 2009)

irgendwie cool finde ich ja das karierte Hemd...habsch sonst bei keinem gesehen. Aber er hat vergessen, bei der Zieleinfahrt die Arme hochzureißen (die Kraft war wohl am Ende ) und sich das Hemd ordentlich zuzuknöpfen. Schade, dass wir die Siegerehrung und die Küsschen der hübschen Damen verpasst haben. 

Anne...Glückwunsch nochmal


----------



## eisenarsch (16. August 2009)

der schüttelt sich noch fische aus dem ärmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hils-Biker (16. August 2009)

dann hab ich auch noch eins....




Für das Versenden von Bildern ist das ganz nützlich:
https://www.yousendit.com/#

Eisenarsch, welche Startnummer hattest Du?


----------



## eisenarsch (16. August 2009)

9007


----------



## Hils-Biker (16. August 2009)

Ich muß mal schauen, wie ich da heute rüber komme.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. August 2009)

dritter platz totz tauchgang in der lamme 

[/QUOTE]

danke danke 

das war der on Race Test für den Streckenverlauf in 2010: weg mit den Brücken, höhere fahrtechnische Anforderungen müssen sein. 

bis gleich, mal sehen wer von den Profis meiner Spur folgt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. August 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> irgendwie cool finde ich ja das karierte Hemd...
> 
> Anne...Glückwunsch nochmal



Dank³ ³

Maschbauer sind


----------



## oxysept (16. August 2009)

Ein paar Eindrücke vom U23 Rennen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (17. August 2009)

Für alle Salzehobbyfahrermtbrennenergebnisslistensucher:

   Ergebnisliste:
  Sen.I.:                   http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/badsalz/RANG002.HTM
  Sen.II.:                 http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/badsalz/RANG003.HTM
  Sen.III.:                                http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/badsalz/RANG004.HTM


----------



## oxysept (17. August 2009)

Da vom 21.08. bis zum 23.08. bei Nicolai in Lübbrechtsen wieder Hausmesse ist 
 und deshalb vermutlich sowieso viele in der Gegend sein werden, 
möchte ich hiermit die Gelegenheit nutzen und fragen 
ob man sich nicht vorher zu einer gemeinsamen Tour verabredet!?

Denkbar wäre es z.B. in Warzen am Sportplatz zu starten, 
kurz durch den Reuberg und Rettberg zu fahren um dann anschließend  
durch den Külf oder den Duinger Berg nach Lübbrechtsen zu gelangen. 
Tourlänge 20-30km.


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. August 2009)

hätte wer Lust am Samstag mit nach braunlage zu kommen?


----------



## eisenarsch (17. August 2009)

dann bin ich vielleicht in der röhn 
bei dem wetter mussten wir in den ,fast menschenleeren ,harz.auf dem brocken war fast nix los 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. August 2009)

Boah, war das super... auf dem Foto habe ich sogar ein lächeln im Gesicht, gut das wir keine Bilder von der Auffahrt gemacht haben




Dschungelkämpfer Eisenarsch!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. August 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Boah, war das super... auf dem Foto habe ich sogar ein lächeln im Gesicht, gut das wir keine Bilder von der Auffahrt gemacht haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harz? Das ist ja unglaublich: Vegetation wie im Regenwald, der Klimawandel läßt grüßen
Schöne Tour, ichauchfahrenwill
LG, Günther
PS: Der Kick war klasse, sah lustig aus mein Treppengang heute morgen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. August 2009)

Verdammter Hallenboden...
Günther, Du wurdest vom HAZ-Fotokrapfen erwischt


----------



## ChristianS (18. August 2009)

hier gibts bilder vom we. 
einfach den link anklicken und oben eure startnummer eintragen. 

http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/search/500


----------



## --->freak<--- (18. August 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> hätte wer Lust am Samstag mit nach braunlage zu kommen?



da is doch bei nicoblai hausmesse oder nich ? 

hab ich richtig gehört das in bad salzdetfurth der bau vom bikepark bekommen wurde ?


----------



## ReD_BeaR (18. August 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> hab ich richtig gehört das in bad salzdetfurth der bau vom bikepark bekommen wurde ?



woher hast du das gehört? kann ich so leider nicht bestätigen

mfg red_bear


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (18. August 2009)

da soll i-was inner zeitung gestanden haben aber mehr weiß ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. August 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> da is doch bei nicoblai hausmesse oder nich ?
> 
> hab ich richtig gehört das in bad salzdetfurth der bau vom bikepark bekommen wurde ?



Hausmesse ist Freitag bis Samstag, ich fahre Freitag vorbei nach der arbeit und dann evtl Sonntag noch mal.

da nen bekannter aus Bremen zum Wurmberg kommt fahre ich da hin, mal gucken wie sich der Racetrack DH macht, der Anfang ist ja schon mal gut steil.

@freak: Das was du vielleicht mit Bau in Badze meinst sind ein paar Dirts, die aber nicht von der Stadt sondern von den Locals organisiert und gebaut wurden.

heute 16Uhr Biken?


----------



## MasterAss (19. August 2009)

@frorider:
Welche Helmkamera benutzt du nochmal?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. August 2009)

Hallo Günther et al,
Schierke lohnt sich! melde halt die große Runde
(am Abzweig der Strecke wird nach Nummernbereichen sortiert) 
und fahr die nur 1-2x 
Training durch Rennen! das ist es!


----------



## wunderkiste (19. August 2009)

...da will man nur mal ne gemutliche Feierabendrunde in Badse fahren, dann kommt sowas dabei raus...   :kotz:


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. August 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @frorider:
> Welche Helmkamera benutzt du nochmal?



Eine GoPro Hero helmet wide 5
Kannste über mich bekommen
gibt einiges an Zubehör um die am Rahmen oder Lenker zu befestigen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. August 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> ...da will man nur mal ne gemutliche Feierabendrunde in Badse fahren, dann kommt sowas dabei raus...   :kotz:


Oh shit, wie wann wo passiert? Gestern? War ich am Sothenberg, hätte Erste Hilfe leisten können...
LG & Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall
Bike OK?


----------



## wunderkiste (19. August 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Oh shit, wie wann wo passiert? Gestern? War ich am Sothenberg, hätte Erste Hilfe leisten können...
> LG & Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall
> Bike OK?



Am Montag ist es passiert. Wir wollten schauen, was von der Bundesliga-Strecke noch da ist. Nur ich bin da nicht mehr angekommen... Wir sind über den Golfplatz zum Wesselner Nordhang gefahren und dann oben auf den Kamm Richtung Bad Salzdetfurth. Ich soll ca. 40 - 50km/h gefahren sein und habe dabei nen kleinen Erdhügel übersehen (Ich kenn das Mistding eigentlich. ) Dann habe ich mich einige male überschlagen.
Bike ist auf den ersten Blick OK. Die körperlichen Gebrechen heilen wieder.  Nur den Helm hat es dahingerafft...


----------



## --->freak<--- (19. August 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hausmesse ist Freitag bis Samstag, ich fahre Freitag vorbei nach der arbeit und dann evtl Sonntag noch mal.
> 
> da nen bekannter aus Bremen zum Wurmberg kommt fahre ich da hin, mal gucken wie sich der Racetrack DH macht, der Anfang ist ja schon mal gut steil.
> 
> ...



is der 2. DH schon feddich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (19. August 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mich einige male überschlagen.



Auch von mir Gute Besserung!
Wie lange dauert es denn ungefähr bis dein Schlüsselbein (ist doch das Schlüsselbein, oder?) wieder heil und belastbar ist?


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. August 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> is der 2. DH schon feddich ?



nein aber der anfang und die streckenführung


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. August 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Auch von mir Gute Besserung!
> Wie lange dauert es denn ungefähr bis dein Schlüsselbein (ist doch das Schlüsselbein, oder?) wieder heil und belastbar ist?


Wiki sagt:
Meist genügt es für vier bis sechs Wochen (bei Kindern drei bis vier Wochen) einen Rucksackverband (Claviculabandage) anzulegen, welcher zur Entlastung der Bruchenden die Schultern nach hinten zieht, eine gerade Rückenhaltung erzwingt, und damit ein verkürztes Zusammenwachsen des Schlüsselbeins verhindern soll.

In dieser Zeit ist es ratsam, körperliche Anstrengungen zu vermeiden. Außerdem ist es angenehm, wenn der Patient jemanden hat, der ihm bei alltäglichen Dingen wie Brot schneiden oder Hemd/Jacke an- und ausziehen hilft, da man durch den Rucksackverband und durch die Schmerzen stark in der Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt ist.

Also da geht noch was diese Saison
Gute Heilung! LG, Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (19. August 2009)

morgen geht es mal in die rhön.die wasserkuppe ruft schon länger nach mir 
das bei dem wetter ,geil


----------



## waldhase (19. August 2009)

@ *Wunderkiste

GUTE BESSERUNG!

Wir zählen am 25.10. 09 auf DICH. 
8 haben sich schon gemeldet.
LG.
WH.
*


----------



## eisenarsch (19. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @ *oxysept
> 
> GUTE BESSERUNG!
> 
> ...



 wunderkiste ist doch der kaputte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (20. August 2009)

Vielen Dank.
Die nächsten vier Wochen muss ich den Rucksackverband tragen danach darf ich das Schlüsselbein ca. zwei Wochen nicht belasten. Aber dann geht es wieder los.... (Zum Glück habe ich mir dieses Jahr als Ziel nur 3000km gesteckt, von denen ich 2400 schon geradelt bin....)

@waldhase: was ist denn am 25.10.


----------



## eisenarsch (21. August 2009)

wie sieht es bei euch mit einer tour am we aus ? 
ich hatte in der rhön sagenhafte 38° auf dem tacho  da waren dann nur 56 km drin


----------



## oxysept (21. August 2009)

Mein Angebot von neulich mit der Tour von Warzen nach Lübbrechtsen steht noch!

War zwar heute schon bei Nicolai in Lübbrechtsen, habe aber leider nicht die komplette Werksführung mit anhören können.
Die kurze Probefahrt mit einem Helius RC war sehr informativ und hat Spaß gemacht (trotz Regenwetter). 
Es steht ein breit gefächerter Fuhrpark zur Probefahrt bereit.
Für geführte Touren wurde extra der Külf-Kammweg frei geschnitten, so dass einer Anreise durch den Külf nichts im Wege stehen dürfte!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. August 2009)

Morgen ist Saisonanpfiff... 18h in der Birkenweg-Sporthalle!! Es wird gleich mit einem Derby gestartet: Salze vs. Söhre


----------



## average.stalker (22. August 2009)

@masterass: puh, wir versuchen gerade ein WE Willingen in den terminplan zu bekommen. gar nicht so einfach.
vielleicht in 2 wochen, wenns wetter passt!


----------



## MasterAss (22. August 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit lokal biken aus?


----------



## oxysept (22. August 2009)

Ein paar Eindrücke vom heutigen Vormittag bei Nicolai:


----------



## wunderkiste (22. August 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ein paar Eindrücke vom heutigen Vormittag bei Nicolai:



Verdammt...und ich darf nicht Probefahren Aber son Schlüsselbeinbruch hat auch was positives, wenn man 'per pedes' im Wald unterwegs ist, entdeckt man doch den ein oder anderen Single Trail, den man nicht sieht, wenn man auf dem Rad durch den Wald huscht....

@pfädchenfinder: apropos durch den Wald huschen, kann es sein, dass Du heute Nachmittag im Bereich Rottsberg - Finkenberg unterwegs warst?


----------



## Harvester (23. August 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ein paar Eindrücke vom heutigen Vormittag bei Nicolai:


 
Was freu ich mich auf morgen/nachher


----------



## waldhase (23. August 2009)

Hat der Sturm bei euch auch viele Bäume auf die Wege gelegt. Es waren heute mind. 5 Bäume die den Weg versperrten - Eisenarsch da hilft auch keine Fiskars nur eine mit Motor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (23. August 2009)

eine herausforderung  ich habe die vergangen tage nichts auf den wegen gefunden


----------



## Harvester (23. August 2009)

bin heute nen AC mit Hammerschidt gefahren..... Hach, war das  geil


----------



## Chandru (23. August 2009)

Und gleich Bestellt? ;-)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. August 2009)

Hey, welche sportliche Familie habe ich denn heute am Tosmar-Kreuz getroffen Kiddies mit Cube (?) und der sportliche Leiter mit Spezi?   (meinereiner mit Spezi unterwegs.. und ziemlich ausser Atem!)


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Race DH am Wurmberg.
geht auf jedenfall richtig zu Sache


----------



## jaamaa (23. August 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Race DH am Wurmberg.
> geht auf jedenfall richtig zu Sache



Aha! Wird da der Weg noch freigesprengt oder bleibt das so?


----------



## eisenarsch (23. August 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey, welche sportliche Familie habe ich denn heute am Tosmar-Kreuz getroffen Kiddies mit Cube (?) und der sportliche Leiter mit Spezi?   (meinereiner mit Spezi unterwegs.. und ziemlich ausser Atem!)



ich war da heute auch ,hätten wir pappnasen uns mal gesimst


----------



## Harvester (23. August 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Und gleich Bestellt? ;-)


 

kann ich mir niemals im Leben leisten


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Aha! Wird da der Weg noch freigesprengt oder bleibt das so?



Nene das bleibt so, endlich mal was anspruchsvolles hier in der gegend, wo man wirklich erstmal nen Line suchen muss.
Ist halt der schwere DH dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (24. August 2009)

da hoch radeln wäre doch nett


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich war da heute auch ,hätten wir pappnasen uns mal gesimst



 ... 
Bin total kurzentschlossen gegen 13:30h losgefahren... ca. zweieinhalb Stunden.
So viel Radler habe ich noch nie im Walde gesehen wie an diesem WoEnd war irgendwas?


----------



## eisenarsch (24. August 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> So viel Radler habe ich noch nie im Walde gesehen wie an diesem WoEnd war irgendwas?



sicher das du im hildesheimer wald warst  da ist doch fast nie was los


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> sicher das du im hildesheimer wald warst  da ist doch fast nie was los


He, und was ist mit mir, King of the Tosmar? Bin ich vielleicht "nie was los"
Beweis gefällig: schau mal ins Tosmar-Gipfelkreuz-Drüber-Fahr-Heftchen!
Da steh ick drinne, nicht einmal, nicht zweimal.....
PS: in Derneburg/Hockeln liegt was quer
LG, Günther-Tosmar-King


----------



## MasterAss (24. August 2009)

Wär hätte denn Bock auf ne Feierabend-Runde? Gemütlich bergauf und Fokus auf Trails?


----------



## waldhase (24. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> sicher das du im hildesheimer wald warst  da ist doch fast nie was los



Wir haben keinen gesehen nur einen unfreundlichen HT-Fahrer, dafür waren wir zwischendurch lecker Waldbeeren-(passender Weise)-kuchen im Hofcafe in der Domäne, essen. Die Tour war so rd. 44km prima Strecke..! Schön ist auch immer der flache Tunnel zum Lönsbruch.
Viel Spaß bei der Feierabendtour wird heut spät bei mir, aber vielleicht morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chandru (24. August 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wär hätte denn Bock auf ne Feierabend-Runde? Gemütlich bergauf und Fokus auf Trails?



Wann solls denn los gehen?


----------



## ollibolli (24. August 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...
> Bin total kurzentschlossen gegen 13:30h losgefahren... ca. zweieinhalb Stunden.
> So viel Radler habe ich noch nie im Walde gesehen wie an diesem WoEnd war irgendwas?



Ich habe am Sonntagnachmittag im Hildesheimer Wald auch insgesamt 12 Mtbiker auf fünf Gruppen gesehen - warscheinlich gabs für Radler irgendwo etwas umsonst... NUR WO???


----------



## MasterAss (24. August 2009)

Sry, muss absagen. Ist spät geworden mit Feierabend. Morgen aber gerne...


----------



## Chandru (24. August 2009)

Schade, also vor 19h würde ich es sowieso nicht schaffen.


----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2009)

Mal eine Frage an alle Garminiken: 

Ist denn euer Navi routingfähig, d.h. kann man ein Zielpunkt eingeben und das Navi berechnet die Route dann über Waldwege und Trails, bei falscher Fahrt mit automatischer Neuberechnung, genau wie man das vom Autonavi her kennt? Dürfte doch mit den geladenen Top50 Karten nicht funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Bogeyman (25. August 2009)

Hab zwar kein Garmin, aber soweit ich weiss ist es teilweise auf grossen Forstwegen mit der Topo DE v3 moeglich. Soll aber nicht sehr gut funktionieren und wie gesagt wohl nur auf den grossen Waldautobahnen.
Falls hier ein Garmin Besitzer ist der mehr weiss wuerde ich mich ueber mehr Infos freuen


----------



## tingel83 (25. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle Garminiken:
> 
> Ist denn euer Navi routingfähig, d.h. kann man ein Zielpunkt eingeben und das Navi berechnet die Route dann über Waldwege und Trails, bei falscher Fahrt mit automatischer Neuberechnung, genau wie man das vom Autonavi her kennt? Dürfte doch mit den geladenen Top50 Karten nicht funktionieren, oder?


 
Schau mal hier:

http://openmtbmap.org/


Oder gleich hier im Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391353&page=35

Ich hab's noch nicht ausprobiert, kannst ja dann mal von deinen Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://openmtbmap.org/
> 
> ...



Ich habe es seit einer Woche auf meinem PPC mit Garmin Mobile XT laufen und bin total begeistert. Das ist echte Autoroutingfunktion wie man es vom Auto-Navi her kennt über Wege und Trails. Sogar mit Stimmansage. Ziel eingeben - Route berechnen lassen - Fahren.

Ein paar Fehler sind noch drin, z.B. werden oft Umwege berechnet. Das liegt aber an den Karten von OSM, die ja die Grundlage der MTB Karten bilden. Es sind dann die Wege nicht richtig verbunden. Da kann aber jeder aktiv mitarbeiten, die Fehler zu beseitigen. Ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, da die Route sofort neu berechnet wird.

Die Karten ( alle Bundesländer und viele europ. Länder) haben zwar (noch) keine Höhenlinien, sind aber sehr übersichtlich.

Ich werde für Touren bei denen ich schon einen GPS Track habe und für die Trackaufzeichnung weiter mein Programm NoniGPS nehmen, weil es super funktioniert und der Akku sehr lange durchhält.
Für Gegenden in denen man sich nicht auskennt und ich auch keinen Track von einer Tour zur Verfügung habe, kann man damit gut über Trails navigieren. Hängt natürlich davon ab, wie gut die Örtlichkeit erfasst und bei OSM eingetragen wurde. Wenn ich mir aber die Karte von dem Harz anschaue, ist da wohl fast alles was wichtig ist an Wegen eingezeichnet.

Und man kann die Karten in Mapsource auf den PC einladen und da, auch mit Autorouting seine Tracks oder Routen planen und dann aufs Navi übertragen.

*Fazit:*  *Empfehlenswert! Sollte jeder der ein Garmin, Windows Mobile Handy und evtl. Nokia mit GPS hat mal ausprobieren, zumal die Karten kostenlos sind.*


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. August 2009)

Fährt am WE noch einer den endurothon  ???

lässt sich der "King of Peakbook", der "Sägemeister" oder der "Urlauber" noch motivieren?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. August 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Fährt am WE noch einer den endurothon  ???
> 
> lässt sich der "King of Peakbook", der "Sägemeister" oder der "Urlauber" noch motivieren?


Salve & Grüß Gott,
here comes the King of Peakbook
Bin sehr standorttreu und die martialische Homepage tat ein Übriges....
....desweiteren hat es (das Wochenende) noch div. Familientermine....
Das der Titelverteidiger hin muß is klar! Ride on
LG, Carbon-Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (27. August 2009)

ich habe mein wochenende bereits verplant ,sorry 
the saw


----------



## --->freak<--- (27. August 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Race DH am Wurmberg.
> geht auf jedenfall richtig zu Sache



ham die nen ei am wandern ?  da können se sich den start blog auch spaaren ohne scheiß jetz ! is vollig sinnlos is meine meinung wenn das da so weiter geht wird das noch hanhenklle die 2.  aber so zum fahren siehts spaßig aus nur gleich nachm start blog näää das geht doch nich ....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. August 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Fährt am WE noch einer den endurothon  ???
> 
> lässt sich der "King of Peakbook", der "Sägemeister" oder der "Urlauber" noch motivieren?



...ich bin dann mal weg... Der Urlauber
Ne... auf Selbstkasteiung stehe ich nicht so


----------



## eisenarsch (27. August 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ne... auf Selbstkasteiung stehe ich nicht so



dann hatte die therapie erfolg ,schön


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> dann hatte die therapie erfolg ,schön


 weiß nicht, so ein paar Punkte gibt es da noch
geht es am WoEnd nach GS???

@ Pfädchen, wann ist denn Dein Rennen? Und wann die Siegerehrung???


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. August 2009)

@freak: der Startturm ist schon sinnvoll, da du dann mit mehr Geschwindigkeit in den teil einfährst und die Steine besser überfahren kannst als wenn du erstmal lostreten musst.

Achja Am Ende der saison wird ein bautag geplant, alle die Interesse ahben können sich in einem seperaten Thread melden und mit machen, Abends dann Grillen.


----------



## --->freak<--- (27. August 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @freak: der Startturm ist schon sinnvoll, da du dann mit mehr Geschwindigkeit in den teil einfährst und die Steine besser überfahren kannst als wenn du erstmal lostreten musst.
> 
> Achja Am Ende der saison wird ein bautag geplant, alle die Interesse ahben können sich in einem seperaten Thread melden und mit machen, Abends dann Grillen.



dann hau mal den link her  dann können wir gleich erst ma die north shore sprengen  ne spaß


----------



## waldhase (28. August 2009)

*25.10.09 bisher 13 Anmeldungen!  

Mein Ziel sind 25 Teilnehmer, da können wir uns auf eine tolle Tour und viel Fachsimpelei freuen.

Abgesehen von dieser Tour wie wäre es mit einen gemeinsamen Trikots für die Radler aus den Städten Hildesheim - Salzgitter - Nettlingen.
Die Fa. Eleven hat mir beim Rennen in Salze ein interessantes Angebot gemacht, vielleicht hat dazu noch jemand eine Idee...!

Viele schöne Singletrails am WE!
WH.



*


----------



## Hai.Rider (28. August 2009)

Schönen guten Abend alle miteinander   Fahre erst seit etwa einem Jahr MTB und wollte mal wissen, wo Ihr denn alle so rumfahrt an den WEs ...  Ich selbst komme aus Sarstedt, und hier is nun wirklich nich viel zum Biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (28. August 2009)

dann muss ich dich mal unter meine fittiche nehmen  hast du morgen zeit ?


----------



## tingel83 (28. August 2009)

Was ist denn am 25. geplant? Ich melde mich einfach mal an.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. August 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> dann muss ich dich mal unter meine fittiche nehmen  hast du morgen zeit ?


Jawoll, gute Idee: the saw&pathfinder
Da geht was....
LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (28. August 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Was ist denn am 25. geplant? Ich melde mich einfach mal an.



Fliegst du dazu aus BS ein?


----------



## tingel83 (28. August 2009)

Seit neuestem sogar aus Gifhorn. Aber für eine nette Runde doch gern 

Zumal es hier zwar jede Menge Wald aber ungefähr 0,1 hm gibt


----------



## Hai.Rider (28. August 2009)

@ eisenarsch: nee, leider nich, aber am Sonntag abend eventuell, Giesen ist ja auch nicht weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (30. August 2009)

gegen abend liege ich auf dem sofa und stehe nur für ein bier auf  jetzt ist meine zeit ,ab in den wald


----------



## MasterAss (30. August 2009)

mich hat es übrigens erwischt: Zeckenbiss und Borreliose. Jetzt muss ich drei Wochen Antibiotika schlucken. Tolle Wurst...


----------



## tingel83 (30. August 2009)

Das ist bitter. Wie wurde es festgestellt? Wo hast du dir die Zecke geholt?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Harvester (30. August 2009)

hab erst vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, das über 40% der Zecken im Gebiet des Forstamt Grünenplan Krankheitsträger sind......


----------



## eisenarsch (30. August 2009)

kollege von mir hat sich eine im garten eingefangen.er hatte dann viel ärger mit schwindel und kopfweh.die tollen ärzte fanden nichts.erst als er sein blut auf seine kosten untersuchen ließ fanden die das böse zeug.jetzt muss er mit den beschwerden leben  tolle ärzte


----------



## MasterAss (30. August 2009)

Ich hatte zunächst einen roten Fleck am Rücken. Habe keine Zecke bemerkt, daher dacht ich an einen Insektenstich. Wurde dann aber größer und hatte typische Wanderröte. Das hat sich ca. 3 Wochen hingezogen. Ich hatte dann morgens immer Kopfschmerzen, Gliederschmerzen und habe mich allgemein unausgeschlafen gefühlt.

Bin dann zum Arzt und habe mir Blut abnehmen lassen (kostenlos). Der Test brachte keine eindeutige Klarheit, kann nicht 100% bestätigt werden aber auf keinen Fall ausgeschlossen. Meine Ärztin hat mir sicherheitshalber zur Antibiotika-Therapie geraten (war auch mein Wunsch). Jetzt muss ich das 3 Wochen nehmen und dann 4 Wochen später zum weiteren Bluttest.

Wichtig bei dem Zeug ist wohl, dass man es früh bemerkt, weil sich die Viren sonst im Bindegewebe festsetzen. Dort kommt das AB wohl nicht hin und dann wird´s chronisch.

Ach ja, weiß jemand von euch wer so viele kleine Äste auf dem Tosmar-Trail beseitigt hat? Ist mir vorhin bei ner leichten Jogging-Runde aufgefallen.


----------



## average.stalker (30. August 2009)

schei55e - dann mal gute besserung!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. August 2009)

wünsche dir ebenfalls einen erfolgreichen Verlauf der Antibiotika-Therapie  , hoffentlich hast du mit deinem Arzt über die Joggingeinlage gespochen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. August 2009)

Schierke war mal wieder hart, Abfahrten so ähnlich, wie weiter vorne von der DH-Fraktion zum Wurmberg gepostet, nur nach Osten runter; die Schanze habe ich auch 3x gesehen, allerdings nicht mit der Gondel hoch sonder über den Kolonnenweg 
Von den MTB-Jüngern wurden zahlreiche Schläuche und Helme geopfert und Streckentattoos vorzugsweise am Ellenbogen und unter der Kniescheibe angelegt.
Den Schlussanstieg, den kleine aber feine Kirchberg,  nahmen einige mit fester Waden in Angriff, um dann schließlich auf dem Pflaster sitzend um Erlösung zu bitten und in der klassischen Laufradtechnik, zu finishen.
So rächt sich das Ingnorieren der mit familiärem Charme eingerichteten Versorgungspunkte. Es gab Wasser, gebacken Kuchen vom Blech, auf wunsch Kaffee aus der Familienkanne, Kekse, ...
Der Trail    ist das Ziel


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. August 2009)

Salve!
Großes Kompliment Du weißt jetzt wo der Hammer hängt, 5 Stunden hast Du ihn gesucht und gefunden! Klappt es heute morgen schon mit Treppensteigen und ähnlichen Dingen? 
Du müßt unbedingt mal berichten
LG, schöne Erholungswoche, Carbon-Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (31. August 2009)

@pfädchen:
Sport ist kein Problem. Generell ist es ein Trugschluss, dass man bei AB kein Sport machen darf. Einzig aufgrund der Viren muss ich mich zurücknehmen und darf nur GA.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. August 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> mich hat es übrigens erwischt: Zeckenbiss und Borreliose. Jetzt muss ich drei Wochen Antibiotika schlucken. Tolle Wurst...



... boah, der Horror!!! Alles Gute und erfolgreichen Einschlag der AB-Kur!!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. August 2009)

@ masterass 
gut, wenn du weißt was du tust. 

@GKR
Kuchen, Kaffee und NaCl am Ende sind in dem Rennen legales und hilfreiches Doping


----------



## jaamaa (31. August 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @pfädchen:
> Sport ist kein Problem. Generell ist es ein Trugschluss, dass man bei AB kein Sport machen darf. Einzig aufgrund der Viren muss ich mich zurücknehmen und darf nur GA.


Sport sollte wirklich kein Problem sein, eher die Sonne, da deine Haut durch die Einnahme von Antibiotika empfindlicher auf Sonneneinstrahlung reagiert. Also solltest du dich morgen bei den angekündigten 30° nicht den ganzen Tag  in der Sonne braten. Dann kommt ja eh der Herbst

Ich hatte Anfang Juli auch  so eine Stelle. Test positiv. 3 Wochen Antibiotika haben aber geholfen.

Jetzt geht es nur noch nach einer Autan-Dusche in den Wald und falls es doch wieder eine schafft, wird sie dem Feuergott geopfert.

Alles wird gut


----------



## tingel83 (31. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> und falls es doch wieder eine schafft, wird sie dem Feuergott geopfert.



direkt auf der Haut?


----------



## --->freak<--- (31. August 2009)

ey frorider  guck ma


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2009)

War das Training oder Rennlauf?


----------



## --->freak<--- (1. September 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> War das Training oder Rennlauf?



training ...  im renn lauf hab ich solche spirenzchen nich gemacht ^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2009)

sah ja recht mager da aus, war wenigstens Sonntag mehr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (2. September 2009)

ich überlege, mein NOMAD zu verkaufen! hat jemand interesse?
Ausstauttungs-Kurzübersicht:
Rahmen Größe M
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0 (getuned)
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn, weiche und mittlere Feder, neues Casting, neuer Service
Kurbel: Shimano Hone
Laufräder: Nope 3'nduro mit Conti MountainKing 2,4
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Vorbau, Lenker: Syncros
Shifter, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk: Shimano XT (Shadow)
Kratzer: ein paar leichte, bleibt nicht aus. ein paar kabel-schleifspuren. das übliche
Gewicht: 14,6 kg
Einsatzbereich: ALLES!

Preis: Angebot


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2009)

Was solls als nächstes geben?


----------



## average.stalker (2. September 2009)

vielleicht deinen "kleinen Bruder" - das AFR!


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2009)

gute wahl, würde auch mein nächster Favorit für nen zweit Rad zum Touren fahren

Mit oder ohne Hammerschmidt?


----------



## waldhase (2. September 2009)

Glückwunsch Carbon-Günther zur neuen Rakete
Jetzt wird es noch schwerer Dir zu folgen
VG.
WH


----------



## average.stalker (2. September 2009)

naja. mit 200mm FW wäre ne herausforderung. es "geht" wohl, aber ich würde dann eher an einen leichten DH-Tauglichen Freerider denken.
mit ner Boxxer anstelle einer Totem. 1-fach kurbel. sollte gut gehen 
hammerschmidt ist schon cool, aber neee. zu teuer... nicht nötig.

bei den 3,5kg rahmengewicht gehts dann schön leicht (also relativ...)
was wiegt der rahmen eigentlich lackiert? 3,5kg sind ja fürs annodisierte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. September 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Carbon-Günther zur neuen Rakete
> Jetzt wird es noch schwerer Dir zu folgen
> VG.
> WH



Günther wie sieht's aus, kurzfristig heute oder morgen so ab 17.00  am Forsthaus/AT dabei Badse Bilder gucken und Rakete bewundern?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. September 2009)

Könnte klappen könnte klappen, Handy!?
Melde mich!
LG, G


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. September 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> naja. mit 200mm FW wäre ne herausforderung. es "geht" wohl, aber ich würde dann eher an einen leichten DH-Tauglichen Freerider denken.
> mit ner Boxxer anstelle einer Totem. 1-fach kurbel. sollte gut gehen
> hammerschmidt ist schon cool, aber neee. zu teuer... nicht nötig.
> 
> ...



bis zu 400 gramm kann man drauf rechnen, musste Daniel Jahn bei Nicolai mal fragen, er Pulvert dort


----------



## average.stalker (3. September 2009)

so viel? das ist einiges. ich hätte auf circa 150 - 200 gr getippt.
da lohnt sich der mehrpreis zum eloxieren auf jeden fall, zumal es edel aussieht und haltbar ist.
was nimmt nicolai fürs eloxieren?


----------



## Harvester (3. September 2009)

die neuen Farben sollen 350 â¬ kosten


----------



## average.stalker (4. September 2009)

ja das ist ordentlich...


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. September 2009)

beim Ion sollen es 350 gramm sein, schwarz elox ist immer noch ohne AUfpreis, sondern farben wie grün und rot oder bronze kosten recht viel aufpreis


----------



## average.stalker (4. September 2009)

aaaah cool. schwarz elox mit weisser gabel sieht auch super aus!

ps: hier in hildesheim hab ich neulich nen kid mit nem schwarz-elox UFO mit weisser Domain gesehen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. September 2009)

Das ist Enemy hier aus unseren Thread.

So der Bautag am Wurmberg ist am 19.09.09 Abends Grillen und nen Tagesticket Gratis
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=418401


----------



## average.stalker (5. September 2009)

okay. ich dachte, der hat ein blaues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (6. September 2009)

voll langweilig ,dann werde ich mal in der dreck stürzen.es dürfte ja etwas schlammig sein  schönen sonntag euch allen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. September 2009)

war garnicht schlammig  
nur Timber Jack ist wieder unterwegs, es gibt viele neue brutal DH Schneisen


----------



## eisenarsch (7. September 2009)

ja ,matsch war nicht da.ich musste pfützen regelrecht suchen  egal dafür geht es morgen in harz  urlaub ätsch


----------



## eisenarsch (8. September 2009)

was ist denn hier los ? alle schon im winterschlaf ?
ich war vorhin schön im harz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



am ottofelsen





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
die wege waren eher was für mein rotes luder 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. September 2009)

Das untere Foto gefällt mir, schön viel Steine.
Musste beim nächsten mal das Seil und nen Klettergut mitnehmen und dann rauf da auf den Ottofelsen


----------



## oxysept (8. September 2009)

Dann liefere ich auch mal ein paar "Steine" hier aus der Gegend:













Der Weg (Klippenweg) beginnt am Lönsturm (Kanstein - Thüster Berg) und endet bei Salzhemmendorf in einem alten Steinbruch. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen, schöner Singeltrail!


----------



## eisenarsch (8. September 2009)

da war ich auch schon  tolle gegend


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. September 2009)

Da war ich vor 2 Wochen mit meiner tochter und fast Ehefrau.
sind den Weg da komplett mit dem Kinderwagen runter ohne tragen, man war ich stinkig das ich kein Bike mit hatte.
Wenn du das näcshte mal dahin fährst sag mal bescheid, bergauf muss ich allerdings schieben außer zu ziehst


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. September 2009)

Sieht sehr nice aus. Wenn Ihr da demnächst fahrt dann sagt mal bescheid, würde mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (9. September 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Der Weg (Klippenweg) beginnt am Lönsturm (Kanstein - Thüster Berg) und endet bei Salzhemmendorf in einem alten Steinbruch.
> Kann ich nur empfehlen, schöner Singeltrail!



Könnte man das nicht mit einer Tour über den Kammweg im Külf kombinieren?
Da hätte ich ja mal Bock drauf...


----------



## oxysept (9. September 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Könnte man das nicht mit einer Tour über den Kammweg im Külf kombinieren?
> Da hätte ich ja mal Bock drauf...



Komme gerade eben vom Külfkammweg heim - ist durch die Nicolai-Hausmesse derzeit noch schön freigeschnitten. 
Habe mir allerdings statt meines Hardtails ein Fully aus Lübbrechtsen unterm Ar*** gewünscht.

Im Kanstein war ich am 13.08. - hoffe das mit dem Anhang (gpx-Datei) hat funktioniert. 
Waren knapp 50km.

Wann habt ihr Zeit für eine Tour dorthin?
Würde es euch diesen Samstag-Vormittag mit Start am Warzer Sportplatz passen?

 @Frorider Ben: Mit dem Kinderwagen dort runter!? 
Bin die eine steile Stelle ja kaum mit dem Rad (schiebend und tragend), 
nur von Baum zu Baum hechtend, runter gekommen ohne mich lang zu machen!


----------



## Bogeyman (10. September 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Dann liefere ich auch mal ein paar "Steine" hier aus der Gegend:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Dort geht es heute fuer mich auch mal wieder hin... 'ne kleine Abendrunde und mal was anderes wie immer Osterwald  und der Klippenweg ist bis auf eine Stelle auch sehr gut fahrbar... nur an einer Stelle gibt es Probleme mit zu breiten Lenkern bzw. zu eng stehenden Baeumen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. September 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr Zeit für eine Tour dorthin?
> Würde es euch diesen Samstag-Vormittag mit Start am Warzer Sportplatz passen?



Könnte knapp werden... da müsste ich Dir kurzfr. bescheid geben (sprich Freitag Vormittag)


----------



## MasterAss (10. September 2009)

Also ich kann Samstag/Sonntag jeweils erst ab 16.30h...


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. September 2009)

frorider kannste mich zum bautermin nach braunlage mitnehmen ? 

gruß benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (10. September 2009)

Vielleicht ist es besser erst am nächsten WE (19. oder 20.)  zu fahren? 
Bis dahin sind die Wege auch besser abgetrocknet, sofern es nicht nochmal regnet und die Sonne etwas scheint.

Mögliche Route: Rettberg, Külfkamm,  Thüster-Berg/Kanstein, Ithkamm, Hilskamm, Reuberg ==> ca. 70km, etwa 1500-1700 Höhenmeter!

Am besten um 9:00h oder 10:00h starten, in Salzhemmendorf gegen Mittag etwas essen/trinken und dann wieder zurück.

Alternative wäre am frühen Nachmittag um 13h bis 14h starten.
Hinweg identisch (Rettberg + Külf + Kanstein), Rückweg ohne Ith u. Hils  ==> ca. 50km um die 1000hm


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. September 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es besser erst am nächsten WE (19. oder 20.)  zu fahren?
> Bis dahin sind die Wege auch besser abgetrocknet, sofern es nicht nochmal regnet und die Sonne etwas scheint.
> 
> Mögliche Route: Rettberg, Külfkamm,  Thüster-Berg/Kanstein, Ithkamm, Hilskamm, Reuberg ==> ca. 70km, etwa 1500-1700 Höhenmeter!
> ...


Salve,
das liest sich gut: 70km - 1700hm,  tippe auf 3,5 Std. Fahrzeit
Aber um 9:00 habe ich noch keinen Biorhytmus
Frag mal Jimi
LG, Günther


----------



## MasterAss (10. September 2009)

Also bei eurem Tempo werde ich vermutlich nicht dran teilnehmen.
Werde das ganze mal gemütlich angehen. Der Fokus liegt bei mit bekanntlich ja auf den Abfahrten...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. September 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also bei eurem Tempo werde ich vermutlich nicht dran teilnehmen.
> Werde das ganze mal gemütlich angehen. Der Fokus liegt bei mit bekanntlich ja auf den Abfahrten...


Ja genau, richtig, schnell runter fahren
So wie gestern Abend, als Du (?) Deinen Trail vom Tosmar runter gestochen kamst und mich langsam kreuzenden CC-Fahrer fast abgeschossen hast
Schon wieder richtig fit, super
LG, Günther


----------



## oxysept (10. September 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also bei eurem Tempo werde ich vermutlich nicht dran teilnehmen.
> Werde das ganze mal gemütlich angehen. ...



Die von G-K-R getippten 3,5h Fahrzeit bei 70km und 1700hm darfst du glaube ich nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Soll ja kein Rennen werden!
Ist wahrscheinlich sowieso besser nicht durch den Ith und Hils zurück zu fahren und einen kürzeren/schnelleren/einfacheren Weg zu wählen, 
würde ansonsten den zeitlichen Rahmen sprengen.

Incl. Pausen wird da wohl ehr ein Schnitt von 10-15km/h, sprich 4 Stunden Tourdauer bei raus kommen.
Beim Külfkammweg und Klippenweg wird es außerdem so sein, dass Du uns XC-Radlern davon fahren wirst und wir nicht hinterher kommen werden.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. September 2009)

Günther was ist los ? 
1700 hm in 3,5 h damit wärst du in Schierke vorne dabei gewesen!
oder langsamer cc'ler? 

Sa in einer Woche wär schöner.


----------



## MasterAss (10. September 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ja genau, richtig, schnell runter fahren
> So wie gestern Abend, als Du (?) Deinen Trail vom Tosmar runter gestochen kamst und mich langsam kreuzenden CC-Fahrer fast abgeschossen hast
> Schon wieder richtig fit, super
> LG, Günther



Hey du Schlingel, hab dich garnicht gesehen. Aber ja, das war ich  War die erste Tour seit drei Wochen. Noch 2 Tage AB


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. September 2009)

Hallooo, die erste Tour seit 3 Wochen und dann so eine highspeed-Abfahrt Tolle Medikamente
Weiter so
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (11. September 2009)

leck mich fett ,heute fand ich eine zecke an meinem knie  mal abwarten was daraus wird  blödes viehzeug !!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. September 2009)

Wenn Du die Zecke noch hast, dann lass sie beim Artzt/Apotheker testen.
Wenn sie nix hat, ok. Falls sie positiv ist könntest Du infiziert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. September 2009)

Tour durch die umliegenden Wälder heute nachmittag, wer noch?


----------



## eisenarsch (11. September 2009)

ich hatte sie noch ,die ärztin warf sie in den müll.ich soll den fleck beobachten und gegebenenfalls ,bei wanderrötung ,wieder zum doc.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. September 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich hatte sie noch ,die ärztin warf sie in den müll.ich soll den fleck beobachten und gegebenenfalls ,bei wanderrötung ,wieder zum doc.



Dieses professionelle Vorgehen ("müll"), lieb ich so an den medizinischen Abteilungen.


----------



## oxysept (11. September 2009)

Macht es denn wirklich Sinn mit jeder Zecke zum Arzt zu laufen und diese auf Krankheitserreger untersuchen zu lassen?
(Wer bezahlt das eigentlich, die Krankenkasse?)

Hatte diese Jahr bislang zwischen fünf und zehn Zeckenbisse, habe die Zecken aber immer innerhalb von max. ein paar Stunden Rückstandlos (mit Kopf) entfernen können.
Gab zum Glück(?) nie eine Wanderröte, sonstige Rötung/Entzündung oder ähnliches. 
Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit an Borrelien zu erkranken bei Entfernung der Zecke innerhalb der ersten 24h nach dem Biss nicht sowieso relativ gering?

Ein Freund und ehemaliger Kommilitone von mir promoviert auf dem Gebiet (Zeckenparasitismus und arbovirale Infektionsraten).
Hat mir empfohlen nur bei einer Rötung den Arzt zu besuchen und eine Blutprobe nehmen zu lassen.

Wie verhält man sich denn nun richtig?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. September 2009)

eigentlich ist hier das infektionsrisiko gering, aber wie Masterass weiss, es kann sein.
Diese jahr bin ich bislang 3x gebissen worden, ohne irgendwelche fragliche rÃ¶tung, im zweifel wÃ¼rde ich aber zum arzt gehen. Testen kostet ca. 30,-â¬ falls der arzt mit "verdacht" einschickt zahlt die kasse.
beim entfernen ist das problem das die zecke in panik ihren mageninhalt (hier sind die erreger) in die wunde drÃ¼ckt und das erkennt man leider erst zuspÃ¤t.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. September 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Aber um 9:00 habe ich noch keinen Biorhytmus
> Frag mal Jimi
> LG, Günther



Na klaaar!!! Bin total fit um die Uhrzeit gerade an Wochenenden, leider habe ich am WoEnd um die Uhrzeit noch soooo viel zu erledigen (Auto waschen, Hausputz, Boot schrubben).
Günther, bin etwas enttäuscht das Du an meinen.....Biorhytmus zweifelst 

Hey Oxy, Startzeit für die Tour sollte so 12h betragen, vergiss nicht unsere weite Anreise


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2009)

Da es bestimmt über 20 verschiedene Testverfahren gibt und keines ganz sicher ist, ist die Variante gleich nach dem Biss der Zecke, diese  mit dem PCR-Test auf Borrelien testen zu lassen ganz sinnvoll.
Jeder Test hat seine Vorzüge bei bestimmten Zeitintervallen, 100 % ig sicher ist keiner, außer dem PCR-Test, wenn der positiv ist, dann hat man auch die Borrelien. 

Infektionsrisiko ist eher hoch, da mitlerweile jede dritte Zecke Borrelien in sich trägt.

Schade das die Ärztin es anders sah. Hätte einem evtl. 3 Wochen lang die Einnahme von AB, oft mit Magenproblemen, erspart.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. September 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> beim entfernen ist das problem das die zecke in panik ihren mageninhalt (hier sind die erreger) in die wunde drückt



Sie kotzt quasi!!! .... um das Niveau im Fred mal wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu bringen!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. September 2009)

Du sagst es!
@jaamaa:
Welches Labor macht den PCR-Test, der gemeine Arzt ist es nicht gewohnt sich selbst zu informieren, ich sag ihm lieber selbst was er mir gutes tuen soll.

Unerquickliches Thema, besser jetzt losfahrn, Zecken plätten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (11. September 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Oxy, Startzeit für die Tour sollte so 12h betragen, vergiss nicht unsere weite Anreise



12h ist okay! 
Der Sportplatz mit Parkplatz ist, wenn man von Alfeld kommend nach Warzen reinfährt, am Baum oben links Richtung Ortsmitte abbiegt, in der ersten Rechtskurve. Alles klar!?

Wollen wir nun morgen oder erst am 19. oder 20. fahren?
Ich bin für morgen, Wetter ist gerade so gut!
Nächste Woche gibts wohl doch wieder Regen.

Wer kommt alles mit? Jimi, Eisenarsch, G-K-R, Pfädchenfinder, MasterAss, etc. ???

Macht euch auch mal ein paar Gedanken über den Rückweg von Salzhemmendorf aus.
Mir fehlt dazu die Kreativität und Ortskenntnis!


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Du sagst es!
> @jaamaa:
> Welches Labor macht den PCR-Test, der gemeine Arzt ist es nicht gewohnt sich selbst zu informieren, ich sag ihm lieber selbst was er mir gutes tuen soll.
> 
> Unerquickliches Thema, besser jetzt losfahrn, Zecken plätten


Muß man sich erkundigen, wer das hier macht. Kann man aber auch selber in ein Labor schicken (googlen).


----------



## 2RaFa (11. September 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve! Lieber Heiner, was machst Du für Sachen
> Schnelle Genesung wünsche ich Dir und Deinem Daumen
> LG, Günther
> PS: Fahre jetzt auch Deine Hausmarke



Hi Kettengünni,
schön von dir zu hören!
dem Daumen gehts schon besser - es ist nichts gebrochen oder gerissen! nur gestaucht!
du bist also auf CANYON umgestiegen - ich auf SUZUKI!
10,5 kg für 2700 - 130 kg für 2100
0,4 kg/ct - 6,2 kg/ct
so gerechnet fährst du deutlich leichter als ich!
mir fehlt jetzt nur noch das passende Terrain für mein neues Oldi-Bike!

LG


----------



## oxysept (11. September 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> 12h ist okay!
> 
> Wollen wir nun morgen oder erst am 19. oder 20. fahren?
> Ich bin für morgen, Wetter ist gerade so gut!
> ...



Was ist nun, entscheidet euch?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. September 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Was ist nun, entscheidet euch?


Salve!
Morgen bekomme ich so eine Tour zeitlich nicht untergebracht, leider, evt. nächsten Wochenende....
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. September 2009)

Morgen wird nix.
Bei Deiner angedachten Tour (Rettberg, Külfkamm, Thüster-Berg/Kanstein, Ithkamm, Hilskamm, Reuberg) hätten wir doch schon einen Rückweg?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (12. September 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Morgen wird nix.
> Bei Deiner angedachten Tour (Rettberg, Külfkamm, Thüster-Berg/Kanstein, Ithkamm, Hilskamm, Reuberg) hätten wir doch schon einen Rückweg?!



Ja schon, nur ist die Tour dann min. 70km lang und hat um die 1700hm oder mehr!
Sollten dann besser am Vormittag starten und nicht erst nach dem Mittag, sonst wird's spät.
 (Der alternative Rückweg ergäbe eine Tourlänge von 55km  und hätte 1300hm.)

Wollen wir den 19.09. mit Treffen um 12:00h als Termin fest machen?


----------



## eisenarsch (12. September 2009)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. September 2009)

Jap, dito... ich auch


----------



## Bogeyman (13. September 2009)

Soooo, da ich am Freitag mal wieder Langeweile hatte, hier mal der Klippenweg am Kahnstein in bewegten Bildern... ist mein erster Versuch an 'nem geschnittenen Video, als habt bitte Nachsicht 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV6B_nQbHCk"]YouTube - [MTB] Kahnstein Klippenweg Trail[/ame]


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. September 2009)

haste gut gemacht kitty. Am anfang die Überblendungen hätteste ruhig langsamer machen können. kurz vorm Ende biste aber wirklich sehr knapp mit deiner linken Schulter an nem Baum vorbei gekommen


----------



## oxysept (13. September 2009)

Super Video, gefällt mir gut! 
Wie lange haben denn ungefähr die "Dreharbeiten" gedauert?
Wie viele Abfahrten waren insgesamt notwendig bis alles im Kasten war?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. September 2009)

Respekt Bogeyman schönes Video...und geile Mucke


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. September 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Respekt Bogeyman schönes Video...und geile Mucke


Salve Jimi! Wie war das Brocken-Rocken? Sonne? Liedgut? Wanderstock?
Icke war auf dem Escherberg, etwas traillos da
Wo sind die Schneisenschlager wie pfädchen & eisenarsch? Vom letzteren sah sich wenigstens einige Visitenkarten
Für nächsten Samstag meldet der DWD "Da geht was"
LG, Fox-Setup-Experte-G


----------



## enemy111 (13. September 2009)

Schickes Video. Kommst du aus Hildesheim ? 

Man Man Man, in dem Hildesheimer Thread war ich schon lange nicht mehr.  Verzeiht mir bitte.^^

..Und da komme ich auch gleich schon mit einer Frage..

Ich hab zur Zeit einen Dhx 4.0, 350 iger Feder,wiege 55 KILO, VIEL zu weich, trotz 12 bar, und feder 5 mal gedreht ( ich weiß das nur mal erlaubt sind..jaja.. )..

Ein anderer UFO- Fahrer aus Alfeld hat auch ´n Fox, bin mir aber nicht sicher, welcher genau. Er wiegt genauso viel wie ich, 400 Feder, auch angeblich zu weich, da er vorher eine 450 iger hatte.

..
Braucht man mit knappen 60 Kilo wirklich eine 450lbs Feder ? 

Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## Chandru (13. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ...
> Braucht man mit knappen 60 Kilo wirklich eine 450lbs Feder ?



Kannst du z. B. hier: http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f berechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (13. September 2009)

55 kg   gönn dir öfter mal was deftiges 





viel spaß noch


----------



## Bogeyman (13. September 2009)

Erstmal Danke Euch allen fuer das Lob!



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> haste gut gemacht kitty. Am anfang die Überblendungen hätteste ruhig langsamer machen können. kurz vorm Ende biste aber wirklich sehr knapp mit deiner linken Schulter an nem Baum vorbei gekommen


Joa, am Anfang war es der Versucht die Schnitte alle auf Takte zu legen, halt sozusagen ein Intro zu machen und das mitm Gesang auch die Fahrt anfaengt... ist ein wenig in die Hose gegangen. Und ich muss noch viel schneller werden damit das spannender aussieht 
Leider ist das alles dort sehr eng, hast oft zwischen den Steinen nicht viel Platz, deshalb bin ich ohne SaftyJacket auch vorsichtig gefahren. Bei der Geschichte mit dem Baum ist das auch so... an dem Hang stehen viele kleine Baeume, glaube mit einem von den neuen 700-800mm Lenkern haste da echt schlechte Karten 




oxysept schrieb:


> Super Video, gefällt mir gut!
> Wie lange haben denn ungefähr die "Dreharbeiten" gedauert?
> Wie viele Abfahrten waren insgesamt notwendig bis alles im Kasten war?


mmhhh hat alles in allem mit Start und Ziel in Salzhemmendorf ca. 2 - 2,5h gedauert, wobei davon bestimmt schon mind. 45min Kampf bergauf waren 
War eigentlich nur eine Abfahrt, hab dann halt immer wieder n Stueckchen hochgeschoben. War sehr faul und wollte den Panzer nicht die ganze Zeit schieben und teilweise auch tragen... habe nur bei 2-3 Schnitten nicht gleich "das erste Take" genommen. Sobald ich ohne stolpern durchgekommen bin war es gut 




enemy111 schrieb:


> Schickes Video. Kommst du aus Hildesheim ?
> [...]


Naja Landkreis HI  Komme aus Elze.


----------



## enemy111 (13. September 2009)

Hattest du nicht mal ein HT ? 
Und bist du ungefähr 16 oder so ? 
Ich glaube wir haben schon mal geschrieben... 

@ eisenarsch : ich esse genug,  keine Sorge ! Aber ich kann einfach nicht zu nehmen, das ist sehr komisch.

@ chandru :  Also ich habe mal den Rechner von dir benutzt..  .. und laut dem bräuchte ich eine 288 LBS Feder genau,.. eher nicht so ..
d
Ich hatte früher auch mal einen von Toxoholics oder so rechnen lassen, der ist auf 300-350 gekommen. 350 ist aber leider zu weich..mhh..


----------



## Chandru (13. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ chandru :  Also ich habe mal den Rechner von dir benutzt..  .. und laut dem bräuchte ich eine 288 LBS Feder genau,.. eher nicht so



Was fährst du denn fürn Hub/Federweg? Also bei 60kg, 57mm Hub und 196mm Federweg sind es 400lbs!


----------



## Bogeyman (13. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht mal ein HT ?
> Und bist du ungefähr 16 oder so ?
> Ich glaube wir haben schon mal geschrieben...
> [...]



Joa 'n HT hab ich auch noch. 16? Ne leider schon lange nicht mehr... das kannste fast verdoppeln. Glaube nicht das wir uns schonmal geschrieben haben.


----------



## Tasse666 (13. September 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Soooo, da ich am Freitag mal wieder Langeweile hatte, hier mal der Klippenweg am Kahnstein in bewegten Bildern... ist mein erster Versuch an 'nem geschnittenen Video, als habt bitte Nachsicht
> 
> YouTube - [MTB] Kahnstein Klippenweg Trail




Darf ich fragen wo genau sich dier Trail befindet? Bestimmt nicht in Hildesheim, oder? Sieht eigentlicht recht spaßig zum fahren aus.


----------



## enemy111 (13. September 2009)

@ chandru : 70 Hub- Eb 222, Federweg 196 passen.


----------



## Bogeyman (13. September 2009)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo genau sich dier Trail befindet? Bestimmt nicht in Hildesheim, oder? Sieht eigentlicht recht spaßig zum fahren aus.



mmhhh ganz grob, nein  Landkreis Hameln, Stadt Salzhemmendorf, Berg Kanstein... diese Stichwoerter sollten Dir helfen  Der Klippenweg vom Loensturm Richtung Salhemmendorf sollte selbst auf den Karten zu finden sein (ist 'n "offizieller" Wanderweg).

Achja und die ganzen H's die ich beim Kanstein zuviel habe im Video kann der behalten der sie braucht


----------



## Chandru (13. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ chandru : 70 Hub- Eb 222, Federweg 196 passen.



Stimmt, dann ist das Ergebnis nicht korrekt.

Habs mal mit dem http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/ Rechner versucht, der kommt auf 350lbs ... Also kann das gar nicht sooo verkehrt sein, ich würds dann mal mit ner 400 oder 450 Feder versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. September 2009)

@enemy: schreib mal direkt nicolai an. du kannst ein und den selben Dämpfer in verschiedenen Rahmen fahren und hast jedes mal ne andere federhärte, kommt auch immer aufs Übersetzungsverhalten an usw.
Wenn du bei Nicolai direkt fragst können dir die immer noch am besten helfen

Benni


----------



## Chandru (15. September 2009)

Die Tage werden ja wieder kürzer ...
Falls einer von euch nen NightRide plant, ich würde gerne mit! ;-)


----------



## eisenarsch (15. September 2009)

endlich bin ich hier nicht mehr alleine  nächstes woche sieht es immer gut aus bei mir


----------



## Chandru (15. September 2009)

Das ging ja schnell!  Okay, Wetter soll nächste Woche auch wieder besser sein.


----------



## eisenarsch (16. September 2009)

was ist denn mit samstag ? wann und wo ?
letztes habe ich mich so über den preis von simplen schläuchen geärgert ,das ich mir mal einen vernünftigen vorrat angelegt habe 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chandru (16. September 2009)

Von mir aus auch Samstag. Gegen 19:30Uhr an der Gaststätte am Tosmar?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (16. September 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> letztes habe ich mich so über den preis von simplen schläuchen geärgert ,das ich mir mal einen vernünftigen vorrat angelegt habe



Hast Du was größeres vor, oder wolltest Du bis an Dein Lebensende aussorgen


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. September 2009)

@eisenarsch: das nicht dein ernst oder?
ich fahre CC Schläuche im DH und hab seit 3 Jahren kein Platten gehabt


----------



## eisenarsch (16. September 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch Samstag. Gegen 19:30Uhr an der Gaststätte am Tosmar?!



ich meinte nicht unsere nachttour  das machen wir kommende woche.
die tour um salzhemmendorf.ist das noch aktuell ?

@ wunderkiste ,die reifen sind auch für freunde.
@ ben ,ich hatte eine regelrechte serie von plattfüßen.außerdem bin ich viel zu faul fürs flicken


----------



## wunderkiste (16. September 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> @ wunderkiste ,die reifen sind auch für freunde.
> @ ben ,ich hatte eine regelrechte serie von plattfüßen.außerdem bin ich viel zu faul fürs flicken




...stimmt ich erinnere mich da auch noch an eine Zeit, ich hatte noch die Michelin Reifen, da durftest Du mir auch etwas häufiger einen Schlauch mitbringen... (Flicken ist doof) Die Zeiten sind zum Glück vorbei. Es lebe SnakeSkin


----------



## oxysept (16. September 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> die tour um salzhemmendorf.ist das noch aktuell ?



Ja, ist noch aktuell! Treffen ist am Sa. um 12:00 am Warzer Sportplatz.

Da ich den Ithkammweg vom Segelflugplatz nach Lauenstein bis eben nicht komplett (zumindest den größten Teil) kannte, 
habe ich mich heute Nachmittag mal auf Erkundungstour begeben.
(Ich muss ja wissen wo ich euch Samstag langschicke.)
Der Kammweg ist ca. 15km lang, reiner Singeltrail mit sehr vielen Wurzeln, Steinen/Felsen und quer liegenden Bäumen.
Ich verfluche hiermit meinen Frontreifen (RoRo) und Hinterreifen (RaRa); waren beide dauernd am wegrutschen  auf den nassen Steinen und Wurzeln. 
Das feuchte Laub hat ihnen dann den Rest gegeben. Ein totaler Krampf der Weg bei dem Wetter und der Bereifung !



 





 



Hat noch wer einen Satz Fat Albert Evo 2.25" Front und Rear Modell 2009 über?

@ Eisenarsch: Du sammelst neben neuen Schäuchen doch sicherlich auch Fahrradmäntel und kannst mir aushelfen !
Nach vier bis fünf Plattfüßen diese Jahr kann ich dir gerne einen Schnellkurs im Fahrradschlauch flicken geben, dauert auch nur fünf Minuten.
Der Schlauch ist danach so gut wie neu!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. September 2009)

Pssst, hihi, habe heute Abend im fremden Revier gewildert
Ich bin heimlich über die trails gedonnert und habe mich schön oft verfahren
Und einer Revierpatrouille (JB and sons) direkt in die Arme gefahren
Na, wo war ich? Ein Gewinn lockt, Rechtsweg ausdrücklich erlaubt...
LG, bis spätestens Samstag! LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. September 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ich verfluche hiermit meinen Frontreifen (RoRo) und Hinterreifen (RaRa); waren beide dauernd am wegrutschen  auf den nassen Steinen und Wurzeln.
> Das feuchte Laub hat ihnen dann den Rest gegeben. Ein totaler Krampf der Weg bei dem Wetter und der Bereifung !



...das hört sich nach einem Fall für die Enduro an


----------



## Harvester (17. September 2009)

ich hatte am Sonntag mit meinen NNs aufm Tosmar keine Probleme


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. September 2009)

Hallo allerseits!
Stelle mich einfach mal hier vor. Ich bin 28Jahre alt und wohne in Rössing. Bin meist im Hildesheimer Wald, Giesener Wald und Truppenübungsplatz unterwegs. Am Wochenende auch gerne mal in Hahnenklee.
Bis nach Alfeld bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen, aber eure Bilder machen echt neugierig. Werde die Gegend demnächst wohl mal antesten.


----------



## eisenarsch (18. September 2009)

dann sind das deine spuren im giesener wald  vielleicht sieht man sich da mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (18. September 2009)

Wer, außer Jimi, Eisenarsch und Günter-K.-R., kommt morgen (12:00h am Sportplatz-Warzen) alles mit Richtung Salzhemmendorf?
Nicht das wir zu früh losfahren und jemanden vergessen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. September 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Wer, außer Jimi, Eisenarsch und Günter-K.-R., kommt morgen (12:00h am Sportplatz-Warzen) alles mit Richtung Salzhemmendorf?
> Nicht das wir zu früh losfahren und jemanden vergessen.



was wählen wir denn, um nach warzen zu fahren?
vierer zug
eisen zug
auto zug
jeder mit eigenem zug?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. September 2009)

Bild kommt gleich
" MTB ler im Nebel " ganz grosses Kino


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. September 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> was wählen wir denn, um nach warzen zu fahren?
> vierer zug
> eisen zug
> auto zug
> jeder mit eigenem zug?


Gute Frage!
Ein Bahn-Vierer hätte was! Aber ob mein Zeitfenster dazu reicht
 1Std hin (Pause im Rotlichthäusle)  + 4Std Berge + 1Std zurück
Dat krieg ich nicht unter....
Also ein Sorsum-Pickup würde gehen...
@Jimi?  @eisenarsch?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. September 2009)

oha jenseits von Afrika





"MTB 'ler im Nebel"


----------



## oxysept (18. September 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> oha jenseits von Afrika
> 
> "MTB 'ler im Nebel"



Ich bin nicht "Karen Blixen", auch wenn ich schon mal in Kenia gewesen bin!

Wenn man ganz leise ist und der Nebel in dichten Schwaden über den Ithkamm zieht, 
kann man mit etwas Glück die Rufe der letzten Berggorillas von Südniedersachden hören.

Kakamega                      Forest National Reserve in Kenia 2005
Dort hört man wirklich die Affen (z.B. Colobus) schreien, Berggorillas gibt's dort allerdings nicht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. September 2009)

@freak: denk dran das du morgen ne Einverständniserklärung deiner Eltern mit bringst.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. September 2009)

11.30 abfahrt!  H'thür Scudo hat Platz für 4+4


----------



## eisenarsch (18. September 2009)

mein autolein ist schon beladen ,fahre selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (18. September 2009)

moin, sehe es jetzt grade..
wieviele km, hm wollt ihr denn morgen machen?
wo um 12h ist treffen? evtl. wäre ich dabei, wenn die runde nicht zu heftig wird (bergauf).


----------



## MasterAss (18. September 2009)

Also, ich bin vermutlich dabei.
12h Warzer Sportplatz. Wenn ich um 12.15h nicht da bin, fahrt ohne mich los.
Ansonsten nehmt ihr bergauf auch hoffentlich Rücksicht auf einen frisch kurierten Borreliose-Patienten


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. September 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 11.30 abfahrt!  H'thür Scudo hat Platz für 4+4


Salve,
steige ab 11.35 in Diekholzen (Parkplatz am Sportplatz/Ortsausgang) zu wenn es recht ist...
@jimi? @masterass?


----------



## MasterAss (18. September 2009)

ok, dann bin ich auch um 11.30h am sportplatz diekholzen.


----------



## eisenarsch (19. September 2009)

wir sind zurück  die tour war anstrengend ,aber schön.
wir hatten unseren spaß






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
der waserbaum
[IM
MG]

[/IMG]
ich bin fix und foxi.
gute nacht


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. September 2009)

Salve,
jo, das war eine feine Tour: 60km--3:30 FZ--1200hm mit super trails, krachende Abfahrten, reissende Bäche (hihi, pfädchen), lecker Weizen (Danke eisenarsch), prima scouting (Danke oxy) und DSG-Driving (thx AW)

















PS: Auch masterass war dabei: er hat es krachen lassen und gezeigt dass man auch bergab schnell fahren kann...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (19. September 2009)

andere machen bei dem wetter ja den größten unsinn


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. September 2009)

In dem Steinbruch hatten wir vor ein paar Jahren vom DAV nen Klettersteigkurs gehabt, echt nett da die Umgebung.

Wir waren heute mit 8Mann aus Alfeld und Elze in Braunlage zum bautag auf dem Wurmberg.
War ein hammer tag.
Haben am schweren DH gearbeitet, sehr felsig sehr steil im oberen Teil, würde ihn für S4-5 einstufen.
Morgen gibs Bilder bei mir im Album.
der mittlere Teil nach Schanzenauslauf ist echt super, sogar mit nem recht langen shore.
Zum Abschluss hat man noch zusammen gesessen *waren ca 25 IBC'ler* gab dann Bratwurst und Steak mit Rockstar Energie und Bier und für jeden ein 2 Tagesticket.
Echt nen Lob an die Seilbahn die diesen Tag ermöglicht hat.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. September 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal auf die Fotos gespannt! War selber erst einmal in Braunlage.
Musste heute noch basteln, nächstes Wochenende geht es nach Willingen (und/oder Winterberg).


----------



## Bogeyman (20. September 2009)

'n paar Fotos haette ich auch noch anzubieten... aber nur die "harmlosen" Sachen. Die ersten paar Meter vom DH sind nicht mit drauf, die waren zu heftig fuer die Cam 
http://picasaweb.google.com/cd1elz/BautagAmErstenStueckDesDHRaceTracksInBraunlage#


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. September 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> andere machen bei dem wetter ja den größten unsinn


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. September 2009)

Hier ein paar Fotos vom Bautag
http://www.ishots.cc/frorider-ben84/Bautag_Wurmberg_/


----------



## tingel83 (20. September 2009)

Wie kommen die Leute eigentlich auf die Idee, den Tosmar-Trail von Diekholzen aus bergauf zu fahren?! Mir sind da heute 6 Biker /-innen begegnet..


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. September 2009)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon mal


----------



## ollibolli (20. September 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Wie kommen die Leute eigentlich auf die Idee, den Tosmar-Trail von Diekholzen aus bergauf zu fahren?! Mir sind da heute 6 Biker /-innen begegnet..



das habe ich auch ne Zeitlang so gemacht, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass es andersrum ein geiler Trail zum bergabradeln ist


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. September 2009)

sig

konfuzius sagt:
wenn du denn Trail verstehen willst, lies ihn von unten nach oben, 
dort wirst du zu den erleuchteten zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. September 2009)

Konfuzius sagt auch:
Wenn Du den Bach queren willst, 
prüfe in Ruhe die Tiefe,
dort wirst Du Deinen Grund finden.


----------



## Bogeyman (20. September 2009)

War ich zwar nicht, aber die Idee haette glatt von mir sein koennen... ich Depp bin in Saalbach ja auch den Hackelberg Trail HOCH gefahren und nicht runten :/


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. September 2009)

Hut ab Bogeyman!
War diesen Sommer in Saalbach und bin den Treil in die richtige Richtung gefahren.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. September 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Konfuzius sagt auch:
> Wenn Du den Bach queren willst,
> prüfe in Ruhe die Tiefe,
> dort wirst Du Deinen Grund finden.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. September 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


>


Hihi, gibt es leider keine Bilder von


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. September 2009)

@GKR  
                  Transfer-Leistung  (doppelt und dreifach Hintersinnig)

        ein weitere Schritt auf dem Weg zur Erkenntnis


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. September 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @GKR
> Transfer-Leistung  (doppelt und dreifach Hintersinnig)
> 
> ein weitere Schritt auf dem Weg zur Erkenntnis


Leider reicht die Erkenntnis nicht mit für openmap &[email protected] &Co 
LG, G-steht-auf-dem-Schlauch


----------



## waldhase (20. September 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hihi, gibt es leider keine Bilder von




Bin leider am Fett gebesselt und konnte das schöne Bikerwetter nur nur passiv bewundern, ist der 1. Salze Bademeister am WE wieder baden gegangen? Und wieder keine Fotobeweise?.


----------



## eisenarsch (20. September 2009)

sein graues ross bockte bei einer bachdurchfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. September 2009)

kein wunder, die hinterhand des stolzen rosses unserers Trailguides war von tosenden Wassern umflutet. 

danke nochmals für das revitalisierende


----------



## oxysept (21. September 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> kein wunder, die hinterhand des stolzen rosses unserers Trailguides war von tosenden Wassern umflutet.


 
Leider habe ich kein Foto der Bachdurchfahrt beim Bruchsee. 
Die hier im Sackwald ist aber ähnlich (etwas kleiner).




Wenn man's etwas heftiger mag, kann ich euch diese hier empfehlen:
(Foto stammt von der leeren Rückfahrt. Bei der Hinfahrt saßen wir hinten drin.)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. September 2009)

Salve,
die Furt am Bruchsee war keine, eher eine reissende Bestie
Kein Wunder das pfädchen mitmachen wollte; heißt ja auch pfädchenfinder und nicht brückenfinder
Führt das Sackwaldbächlein auch mal Hochwasser, dann könnten wir da auch mal vorbeischauen....

Der Priel (Minifoto) ist auch nicht ohne und sicher schön zu fahren! Pfädchen?

THX for scouting
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. September 2009)

Brücken, Mautstraßen, Lifte alles Anfängerkram
steht auf: ignore

in jungen Jahren in etwa so über dem Priel





only the hard ride is a nice ride


----------



## eisenarsch (21. September 2009)

@ Chandru :wie wäre es mit mittwoch ? söhrer forsthaus ,gegen 19 uhr ?


----------



## Chandru (21. September 2009)

Geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (21. September 2009)

sauber ,das wird gut


----------



## enemy111 (22. September 2009)

In der Nähe vom Söhrer Försthaus wird ein DH-Trail gebaut..


----------



## average.stalker (22. September 2009)

ich war heute zum ersten mal im September und zum 2. mal seit mitte August aufm Rad gesessen - man man man, das ist ja so, als müsste man es neu lernen....


----------



## eisenarsch (22. September 2009)

jammer nicht ,quäl dich


----------



## average.stalker (22. September 2009)

hahaha - hab ich. war so peinlich


----------



## tingel83 (23. September 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> sauber ,das wird gut


 

Und, wie war's? Seid ihr wilden Schweinen begenet?


----------



## wunderkiste (23. September 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich war heute zum ersten mal im September und zum 2. mal seit mitte August aufm Rad gesessen - man man man, das ist ja so, als müsste man es neu lernen....



...da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wie es bei mir wird. Habe am 17. August das letzte mal auf dem Rad gessesen (das war vor ziemlich genau 879 Std.) und bin seit dem nur ab und zu mal hiermit unterwegs gewesen: http://img21.yfrog.com/img21/151/ke0.jpg 
Montag geht es zum Arzt - Mal schauen, was der sagt. Ich hoffe dann darf ich wieder auf die Straße (bzw. in den Wald)....


----------



## jaamaa (23. September 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich war heute zum ersten mal im September und zum 2. mal seit mitte August aufm Rad gesessen - man man man, das ist ja so, als müsste man es neu lernen....



Oh, fährst du auch ein Canyon bei dem ein Garantiefall eingetreten ist? 
So ne defekte Bremse zu reparieren dauert da mal eben 6 Wochen!




.


----------



## eisenarsch (23. September 2009)

@ Chandru ,ich bringe noch freunde mit  bis später


----------



## Chandru (23. September 2009)

Gerne! Hoffentlich regnets nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (24. September 2009)

die tour war super und das überraschende tempo war auch noch okay  
über 40 km bei dunkelheit


----------



## Chandru (24. September 2009)

Ja, war wirklich super! Aber mir brennen noch die Oberschenkel.


----------



## --->freak<--- (25. September 2009)

moin oder besser gesagt nacht leute  kommt von euch am WE jemand zum ixs cup ?


----------



## eisenarsch (26. September 2009)

treibt sich vielleicht morgen noch jemand im harz herum und genießt das schöne wetter ? was ist mit dir Jimi ,hausputz erledigt ?


----------



## oxysept (27. September 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> treibt sich vielleicht morgen noch jemand im harz herum und genießt das schöne wetter ? was ist mit dir Jimi ,hausputz erledigt ?



War gestern im Harz, allerdings ohne Fahrrad.
Wenn es demnächst mal wieder in den Harz oder sonst wo (in Nds) hingehen soll 
komme ich gerne mit; dank Semesterticket fährt mich die Bahn jetzt wieder "kostenlos" durch Niedersachsen .
Mich würde der Ahlsburger-Wald (richtiger Name ???) bei Fredelsloh interessieren. Anreise mit der Bahn bis Northeim.
War dort schon mal jemand, lohnt es sich?


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. September 2009)

einmal hats mich nach dem ding zerhaun


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. September 2009)

Alter Schwede! Bist Du der, welcher da springt?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. September 2009)

He, das kannst Du auch
Du hast doch auch so ein Fluggerät...
LG, bis heute Abend, Günther


----------



## anne waffel (28. September 2009)

klar kann er das - und landen mit Bremsklotz kann er auch ganz prima...

Anne...im Lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. September 2009)

da fehlt der reißende Bach zwischen den Hügel! 

Günther halte dein Karma  über jimi, sonst wird 's (wieder) nix mit rudel duschen im Ostkreis 

Tach Anne


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. September 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> War gestern im Harz, allerdings ohne Fahrrad.
> Wenn es demnächst mal wieder in den Harz oder sonst wo (in Nds) hingehen soll
> komme ich gerne mit; dank Semesterticket fährt mich die Bahn jetzt wieder "kostenlos" durch Niedersachsen .
> Mich würde der Ahlsburger-Wald (richtiger Name ???) bei Fredelsloh interessieren. Anreise mit der Bahn bis Northeim.
> War dort schon mal jemand, lohnt es sich?



Wollt die Woche über noch mal nach Braunlage in den Park, wenn de mit willst schreib mich mal an, Warzen liegt ja auf dem Weg


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. September 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> klar kann er das - und landen mit Bremsklotz kann er auch ganz prima...
> 
> Anne...im Lande




heeeeee woher weiste das ?  hab ich nämlich einmal gemacht aus purerlanger weile beim landen einfach ma die bremse voll durchgezogen


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> heeeeee woher weiste das ?  hab ich nämlich einmal gemacht aus purerlanger weile beim landen einfach ma die bremse voll durchgezogen



Ich glaub damit warst nciht du sondern Jimi gemeint


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. September 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Günther halte dein Karma  über jimi, sonst wird 's (wieder) nix mit rudel duschen im Ostkreis



 Hä?? Wie ist denn das gemeint? 
Rudelduschen lasse ich durch nix ausfallen!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. September 2009)

Fragen über Fragen
Hier ein Versuch: Anne meint Jimi, meinte aber eisenarsch und pfädchen meint es gut und waldhase meint: Duschen ist Pflicht
Jimi meint das auch
Meine Meinung: Meint doch was Ihr wollt
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (29. September 2009)

Günther hat natürlich Recht...sowieso! 

Übrigens ist nun die erste Bremsscheibe an Deinem Exbike fällig gewesen - Angstbremse Anne hat zugeschlagen  Da stand ich im Teuto ganz oben und konnte nicht mehr bergab  beziehungsweise - ich musste mich dann todesmutig nur mit der Vorderradbremse 'runterstürzen...

Anne...bergauf schon langsam


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. September 2009)

.. im Teuto ? Powerrunde?? Navi versagt??? 

Günther .. hilf


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. September 2009)

Klar, helfe gerne, @Anne, hast Du die Bremsscheibe geschrottet? 
Passiert ja eigentlich selten! Falls doch: Ich bau Dir gerne eine neue dran...
LG, Günther


----------



## anne waffel (29. September 2009)

schon passiert - vielen Dank trotzdem für das Angebot. War natürlich nur der Belag - ich Schaf kenne mich ja noch nicht so aus...aber nun weiß ich es 

Anne...bremsbereit


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. September 2009)

... dann stell ich die Säge mit dem 200er Rund wieder ab.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. September 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ....Hier ein Versuch: Anne meint Jimi, meinte aber eisenarsch und pfädchen meint es gut und waldhase meint: Duschen ist Pflicht
> Jimi meint das auch


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. September 2009)

Meinungsvielfalt & Meinungsfreiheit grüßen alle Demokraten


----------



## wunderkiste (30. September 2009)

Achtung, ab heute ist wieder ein verrückter mehr auf zwei Rädern unterwegs... 

 
Der Arzt meint der Schlüsselbeinbruch ist soweit verheilt, dass ich langsam und vorsichtig wieder fahren darf - Wurde auch Zeit nach nun mehr als sechs Wochen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. September 2009)

na dann Torsten kannste ja mal rum kommen wenns Wetter gut ist


----------



## wunderkiste (30. September 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> na dann Torsten kannste ja mal rum kommen wenns Wetter gut ist



Muss erst mal wieder etwas Kondition aufbauen bin 32km mit 520hm gefahren und voll im Arsch. Als ich die geteerte Straße zum Rottsberg rauf gefahren bin hatte ich kurzfristig das Gefühl ich müsste :kotz: Die Tour müssen wir also noch etwas verschieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Meinungsvielfalt & Meinungsfreiheit grüßen alle Demokraten



jetzt hat jimmi confused den Faden verloren.

app. seit gestern steigen die Matsch% deutlich, der Trend zu Grobstollenreifen ist nicht mehr zu stoppen, die
weissen Rahmen bereiten sich auf den Winterschlaf vor. Schwarz ist weiterhin top on Trails


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Oktober 2009)

haha, da kenne ich einen bekennenden Schönwetterfahrer mit weißem Rahmen, nein nicht der Günther mit seinem LUX, der noch etwas übergeredet werden muss


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> app. seit gestern steigen die Matsch% deutlich, der Trend zu Grobstollenreifen ist nicht mehr zu stoppen, die
> weissen Rahmen bereiten sich auf den Winterschlaf vor. Schwarz ist weiterhin top on Trails


und


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> haha, da kenne ich einen bekennenden Schönwetterfahrer mit weißem Rahmen, nein nicht der Günther mit seinem LUX, der noch etwas übergeredet werden muss


Na dann will ich mal den Faden aufnehmen: Ja, bin bekennender LUX-Schönwetterfahrer und Nein, bin bekennender Cube-Matschfahrer
Herrlich, war das eine Sauerei gestern auf den trails und die Brennesseln, einfach ein Wunder der Natur: es brennt und brennt und brennt immer noch
@pfädchen: Noch eine Grobstollenreifenempfehlung? Bin maxxis highroller-Fan, aber auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter o.s.ä.
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Na dann will ich mal den Faden aufnehmen: Ja, bin bekennender LUX-Schönwetterfahrer und Nein, bin bekennender Cube-Matschfahrer
> Herrlich, war das eine Sauerei gestern auf den trails und die Brennesseln, einfach ein Wunder der Natur: es brennt und brennt und brennt immer noch
> @pfädchen: Noch eine Grobstollenreifenempfehlung? Bin maxxis highroller-Fan, aber auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter o.s.ä.
> LG, G-K-R



HR hab' ich auch im Auge; der geniale Matsch/Winterreifen ist der Swamthing 2.35 vom gleichen Verein  (co. FrB) 
Dank des Rollwiderstandes mit enormen Trainingseffekt, bei wenig km 
(Es wird zwar früher dunkel, aber Gott sei dank brauchst du des wegen 





nicht weit fahren)


----------



## average.stalker (1. Oktober 2009)

boah - soll ich mir noch ein hardtail zum kilometerfressen kaufen? ich weiss nicht.
hab angst um den hintern, aber stehe voll auf den puristischen look....


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Oktober 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> boah - soll ich mir noch ein hardtail zum kilometerfressen kaufen? ich weiss nicht.
> hab angst um den hintern, aber stehe voll auf den puristischen look....



Kann nicht folgen, würde aber gerne
LG, Günther

PS: Kommt mal wieder auf die andere Seite, ist schön hier


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Oktober 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> boah - soll ich mir noch ein hardtail zum kilometerfressen kaufen? ich weiss nicht.
> hab angst um den hintern, aber stehe voll auf den puristischen look....



nur das ist puristisch


----------



## average.stalker (2. Oktober 2009)

ne gabel dars ruhig schon haben. mit Dosenantrieb find ich super
sowas hier z.b.



am besten noch mit Carbonriemen-Antrieb


----------



## MasterAss (3. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwer hat zwei echt schöne Kicker am Canyon-Trail platziert. Sehr Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (3. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist denn der Canyon-Trail?


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Oktober 2009)

Vom Tosmer zum Söhrer Forsthaus.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Oktober 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat zwei echt schöne Kicker am Canyon-Trail platziert. Sehr Nice!


Salve,
ich hoffe auf eine dezente Plazierung damit die CC-Fraktion nicht unfreiwillig fliegen muß und damit das Verhältnis mit dem Revierförster ein Gutes bleibt!
Gebaut hat die DH-Fraktion aus Diekholzen...

PS: Heute war wohl Joggertag: masterass getroffen jimi&Roberto verpasst
Bin dann noch als letztes Aufgebot (eisenarsch im Töpferkurs & pfädchen auf dem Kulturpfad & jimi-s.o.) nochmal unsere schönen Trails abgefahren Am Ende standen 45km mit flowigen 1200hm auf der Uhr
Und weil Samstag Badetag ist haben Ross&Reiter auch gleich noch dampfgeduscht...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Oktober 2009)

ich werde mich jetzt in den schlamm stürzen.sicher ist wieder alles "trocken"  rock´n roll


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Oktober 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich werde mich jetzt in den schlamm stürzen.sicher ist wieder alles "trocken"  rock´n roll



Und? Das passt doch, oder? Trails sind zwar stellenweise rutschig aber nicht schlammig
Im Erlengrund und auf dem R9 kann man sogar "frühzeitliche" Bohlenweg-Konstruktionen befahren: da versackt nix
Leider müssen wir uns wohl weiterhin den Wald mit dem Harvester teilen
Da lob ich mir doch diese Bio-Holz-Säge
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Oktober 2009)

der herbst ist bisher eine enttäuschung  der wald ist ja furztrocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Oktober 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> der herbst ist bisher eine enttäuschung  der wald ist ja furztrocken


Suddel-eisenarsch


----------



## average.stalker (6. Oktober 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> der herbst ist bisher eine enttäuschung  der wald ist ja furztrocken



hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Oktober 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Canyon-Trail?



Moin moin, 
da sind wir beide mal mit Matze, Henning und Martin runter... ist schon länger her. War ziemlich krank


----------



## average.stalker (6. Oktober 2009)

wer war krank? du oder der Trail?

der Canyon hat nen versteckten einstieg oben an der Tosmar-Hütte und geht dann zum Söhrer Forsthaus runter - ist eigentlich der beste Trail am Tosmar find ich


----------



## rODAHn (6. Oktober 2009)

Das weiß ich natürlich noch...ich wusste nur nicht, das er "Canyon-Trail" heißt.
...Wenn Du mit "Krank" den Trail meinst, hast Du Recht.
Auf meinem Hardtail war er fast unfahrbar.

...bin ihn aber letztens mit meinem 140mm Fully gefahren...Geilomat!

Wann plant Ihr eigentlich Eure nächste Tour?
...würde mich gerne mal wieder anschließen!

LG

rODAHn


----------



## Bogeyman (6. Oktober 2009)

mmmhhh ok das heisst also wenn ich bei euch mal auf trail suche gehe gleich besser das fully einstecken... hatte eigentlich vor mal alles mitm hardtail abzufahren... naja mal gucken wie das wetter die tage ist


----------



## wunderkiste (7. Oktober 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> mmmhhh ok das heisst also wenn ich bei euch mal auf trail suche gehe gleich besser das fully einstecken... hatte eigentlich vor mal alles mitm hardtail abzufahren... naja mal gucken wie das wetter die tage ist



Ich habe im Augenblick nur ein Hardtail und bin der Meinung, dass sich hier eigentlich auch alles damit fahren lässt... Ob evtl. der Spaßfaktor mit nem Fully größer ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Da sind die Leute gefragt, die beides haben....


----------



## Chandru (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin lange ausschließlich Hardtail gefahren und dachte auch immer das man damit alles fahren kann ... Stimmt auch! *Aber* vor allem auf wurzeligen Trails machts mit nem Fully deutlich mehr Spaß da man schneller fahren kann ohne durchgeschüttelt zu werden (im Idealfall merkt man überhaupt nix von den Wurzeln und bügelt einfach drüber als ob nix wär).


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Oktober 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wer war krank? du oder der Trail?
> 
> der Canyon hat nen versteckten einstieg oben an der Tosmar-Hütte und geht dann zum Söhrer Forsthaus runter - ist eigentlich der beste Trail am Tosmar find ich



 Ihr seid da ziemlich krank runtergebügelt!


----------



## average.stalker (7. Oktober 2009)

das muss der eisenarsch gewesen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (7. Oktober 2009)

Wartet mal ab bis mein Hindernis-Parcour fertig ist  Heute gehts in den Wald ein bisl basteln wenn ich es schaffe...

Da ist eine große umgekippte Buche, den Sprung drüber habe ich schon fertig. Der ist nicht ohne, deshalb will ich als Alternative über die halbe Länge eine Art Balancierübung machen. Mal gucken ob´s geht.


----------



## JesKacz (7. Oktober 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Ich habe im Augenblick nur ein Hardtail und bin der Meinung, dass sich hier eigentlich auch alles damit fahren lässt... Ob evtl. der Spaßfaktor mit nem Fully größer ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Da sind die Leute gefragt, die beides haben....


 
Wirklich alles???

Ich erinnere Dich an den Versuch (ungewollt) mit ca. 50 Kilometer in der Stunde einen kleinen Sprunghügel, in Fachkreisen auch "Drop" genannt zu überfahren. Ich hatte bei dem (ungewollten) Experiment einen ca. 50 Kilometer in der Stunde schnellen Logenplatz ca. 20 Meter dahinter.
Es hat nicht geklappt, das Fahrrad hat (wie durch ein Wunder) gehalten, das Schlüsselbein des Probanden nach ca. 20 Meter Schulter-Vollbremsung (ungewollt) nicht.


----------



## wunderkiste (7. Oktober 2009)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Wirklich alles???
> 
> Ich erinnere Dich an den Versuch (ungewollt) mit ca. 50 Kilometer in der Stunde einen kleinen Sprunghügel, in Fachkreisen auch "Drop" genannt zu überfahren. Ich hatte bei dem (ungewollten) Experiment einen ca. 50 Kilometer in der Stunde schnellen Logenplatz ca. 20 Meter dahinter.
> Es hat nicht geklappt, das Fahrrad hat (wie durch ein Wunder) gehalten, das Schlüsselbein des Probanden nach ca. 20 Meter Schulter-Vollbremsung (ungewollt) nicht.



Na gut fast alles .

Das Problem war aber nicht der Drop also solches, sondern das Übersehen des Drops, von dem ich eigentlich wusste das er da war....
Ich denke aber mit nem Fully hätte die Sache nicht anders ausgesehen!

So, jetzt noch schnell 

 dann Feierabend und dann gehts aufs Rad - Bis gleich.


----------



## JesKacz (7. Oktober 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Na gut fast alles .
> 
> Das Problem war aber nicht der Drop also solches, sondern das Übersehen des Drops, von dem ich eigentlich wusste das er da war....
> Ich denke aber mit nem Fully hätte die Sache nicht anders ausgesehen!
> ...


 
Bis gleich, ich hoffe ich finde den angekündigten Anstieg auf anhieb..


----------



## rODAHn (7. Oktober 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab bis mein Hindernis-Parcour fertig ist  Heute gehts in den Wald ein bisl basteln wenn ich es schaffe...
> 
> Da ist eine große umgekippte Buche, den Sprung drüber habe ich schon fertig. Der ist nicht ohne, deshalb will ich als Alternative über die halbe Länge eine Art Balancierübung machen. Mal gucken ob´s geht.



Meinst Du etwa die umgekippte Buche am Itzumer-Waldrand?
...falls ja, die ist schon ziemlich funnig! 

Bei ersten Mal hätte es mich da fast gerissen!


----------



## MasterAss (7. Oktober 2009)

Nene, die liegt abseits am Canyon-Trail...


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mal wieder ne KEtte habe dann komme ich mal zum canyon und teste mal deine bauten


----------



## average.stalker (7. Oktober 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Meinst Du etwa die umgekippte Buche am Itzumer-Waldrand?
> ...falls ja, die ist schon ziemlich funnig!
> 
> Bei ersten Mal hätte es mich da fast gerissen!



du meinst den 15cm hohen baum, oder?

der von Masterass ist etwas höher


----------



## rODAHn (7. Oktober 2009)

...es waren gefühlte 30cm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (7. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage...
Was könntet Ihr mir für eine 140mm Gabel empfehlen? (Ohne Steckachse)
Ich fahre an meinem Stereo noch eine 120mm REBA, welche nicht so optimal zur Geometie passt.
...und bitte keine 1000 Euro Fox....  Vorschläge.


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Oktober 2009)

letzte woche hatte fun corner die talas für 499   vielleicht haben die da noch eine ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Oktober 2009)

Richtig, funcorner hatte bergeweise von den Dingern, sahen schick aus
Mit einem Super-Preis, leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen welche Ausführung...
Ruf doch mal an
LG, G-K-R


----------



## wunderkiste (8. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder ne KEtte habe dann komme ich mal zum canyon und teste mal deine bauten



Ich also nicht der einzige, der Probleme mit seiner Kette hat...
Gestern war irgendwie nicht mein Tag. Erst ist der Bremshebel undicht und hat das ganze Öl raus gedrückt und dann hat sich beim Schalten die Kette zwischen kleinem und mittlerem Kettenblatt so verklemmt, dass ich sie nicht wieder raus bekommen habe und ich mich mit dem Auto abholen lassen musste. Zu hause habe ich festgestellt, dass die beiden Kettenblätter eine Einheit sind und sich die Kette auch mit Hilfe von Werkzeug nicht befreien lässt... 

@Eisenarsch: Hast du zufällig noch nen Tip, wo es gerade ne Kurbel günstig gibt? - Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass Du mir neulich das falsche Werkzeug mitgebracht hast. Oder ich habe noch nicht begriffen, wie man es benutzt...


----------



## JesKacz (8. Oktober 2009)

@wunderkiste 

Hast Du es nicht mehr raus bekommen??

Sowas habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen!! Erst verglühen Deine Klötze... und dann sowas. Du wolltest Dich ja nur vor dem Anstieg drücken..


----------



## wunderkiste (8. Oktober 2009)

Habe es gestern nur kurz probiert, sie mit nem Schraubendreher rauszufummeln. Hat natürlich nicht funktioniert. werde nachher mein Glück nochmal probieren. Wenn Sie dann nicht raus will, dann benutze ich "Spezialwerkzeug":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (8. Oktober 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage...
> Was könntet Ihr mir für eine 140mm Gabel empfehlen? (Ohne Steckachse)
> Ich fahre an meinem Stereo noch eine 120mm REBA, welche nicht so optimal zur Geometie passt.
> ...und bitte keine 1000 Euro Fox....  Vorschläge.



die bereits vorgeschlagene Talas (Hammerpreis!!)
oder auf ebay eine Rock Shox Revelation. Supergabel. superleicht.


----------



## Chandru (8. Oktober 2009)

Oder die FOX Vanilla, ist mit Stahlfeder aber trotzdem relativ leicht/günstig.


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig noch nen Tip, wo es gerade ne Kurbel günstig gibt? - Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass Du mir neulich das falsche Werkzeug mitgebracht hast. Oder ich habe noch nicht begriffen, wie man es benutzt...



kann dir welche von FSA empfehlen, hab jetzt ne Gravity light drin für max 2 Kettenblätter, wiegt mit leichten Kettenblatt mit tretlager unter 900 Gramm.

schreib mich mal im icq an dann kann ich dir noch nen paar andere Modelle sagen mit Preis


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage...
> Was könntet Ihr mir für eine 140mm Gabel empfehlen? (Ohne Steckachse)
> Ich fahre an meinem Stereo noch eine 120mm REBA, welche nicht so optimal zur Geometie passt.
> ...und bitte keine 1000 Euro Fox....  Vorschläge.



Was hälste von der X-Fusion Velvet?
Preis müsste ich erfragen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2009)

An alle GPS Fans
Von Satmaps gibt es es jetzt einen schönen handlichen Navi, zum biken, Bergsteigen ect.
Die Karten sind extreme hochauflösend, und zum Teil gibt es auch Satellitenkarten wie bei Google maps.
hier ein kleiner Flyer http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/SATMAP/index_html/produkte/SATMAP/satmap_produktflyer_active10.pdf


----------



## rODAHn (10. Oktober 2009)

Das mit "Fun Corner" ist ein super Tipp!


----------



## soLaar (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Sicherheit könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich wollte mit ein paar Freunden nächstes Wochenende mal den Rennstieg abfahren, leider finde ich aber keine genaue Wegbeschreibung bzw. anständiges Kartenmaterial. Irgendwie ist er immer nur ab Eberholzen oder Wernershöhe in Richtung Winzenburg "sauber" eingezeichnet.

Wir wollten von Hildesheim aus starten. Hat jemand ein paar eindeutige Wegpunkte mit denen man sich durchhangeln kann oder sogar ne anständige (GPS-)Karte?

Ab Sibbesse kenne ich denne ich den Weg dann so einigermaßen.

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## rODAHn (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey Florian,

Ich habe noch eine alte Hildesheimer Karte rumliegen, da gucke ich gleich mal drauf.
kann man sich Eurer Tour noch anschließen?

Bist Du am 16. bei IKN?

LG

Sebastian


----------



## rODAHn (10. Oktober 2009)

Habe eben das hier gefunden...


----------



## soLaar (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sebastian. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das sieht doch schonmal gut aus. Dann wissen wir zumindest ab wo man "geleitet" wird.

Klar kannst du dich noch anschließen, aber versprich dir nicht zuviel. Wir sind fast alle "Wenig-Fahrer" und von daher brauchen wir bestimmt das eine oder andere Mal ne Pause 

André ist wohl so wie es aussieht auch dabei. Am 16. bin ich auch bei IKN; fahren wollten wir dann am Samstag (17.). Start am späten Vormittag in Hildesheim.

Wir würden das ganze aber auch noch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Wenn's die ganze Zeit schifft fällt's flach. Außer Regen stört ja aber eigentlich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey Florian, 

hast du du mal auf openstreetmap.org geschaut? Da ist der Rennstieg zumindest schon teilweise eingetragen, sogar schon im Hildesheimer Wald.

Habt ihr ein gps-Gerät dabei? Dann könntet ihr ja mal den kompletten Rennstieg aufzeichenen.


----------



## rODAHn (10. Oktober 2009)

Sollte ich mitfahren, kann ich Ihn gerne mit meinem iPhone aufzeichen...


----------



## average.stalker (10. Oktober 2009)

welches programm verwendest du?
ich hab neulich "Tracklite" geladen und das ist irgendwie nicht so pralle


----------



## average.stalker (10. Oktober 2009)

zum Thema Rennstieg:
guck mal hier
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33879.html
und hier
http://www.rsc-hildesheim.de/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=261


----------



## rODAHn (10. Oktober 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> welches programm verwendest du?
> ich hab neulich "Tracklite" geladen und das ist irgendwie nicht so pralle




ich nehme "Runkeeper" ...das gibts gratis im AppStore  (oder www.runkeeper.com)
Einfach einstellen das Du Radfahren willst und schon gehts los...
Die Auswertung klappt dann ganz easy am PC.

...und sieht dann so aus:




Der iPhone Akku hält dann ca. 4-6 Stunden
...reicht also für die meisten Touren.


----------



## soLaar (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke schonmal für eure Info.

Bzgl. App wollte ich grad sagen, dass ja meistens der Akku vom iPhone limitiert, aber 4-6 Stunden hört sich ja dann doch recht brauchbar an.

Auf jeden Fall steht fest, dass wir den Weg tracken müssen, damit man mal detailiertes Material dazu hat


----------



## rODAHn (10. Oktober 2009)

...für die 4-6 Stunden schalte ich allerdings "Wi-Fi" und "3G" aus.
Ist aber schon geil, was mit dem Telefon alles so geht!


----------



## Yam (10. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Was hälste von der X-Fusion Velvet?
> Preis müsste ich erfragen.



Und der Service für X-Fusion ist in Hannover , habe gerade mein Dämpfer dort überarbeiten lassen ! Hingebracht nächsten Tag abgeholt perfekt !
http://reset-racing.de/


----------



## average.stalker (11. Oktober 2009)

super tipp! danke! werde runkeeper mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Oktober 2009)

Yam schrieb:


> Und der Service für X-Fusion ist in Hannover , habe gerade mein Dämpfer dort überarbeiten lassen ! Hingebracht nächsten Tag abgeholt perfekt !
> http://reset-racing.de/



nächstes mal schickste über mich ein, bekommst es dann etwas günstiger


----------



## oxysept (11. Oktober 2009)

soLaar schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit ein paar Freunden nächstes Wochenende mal den Rennstieg abfahren, leider finde ich aber keine genaue Wegbeschreibung bzw. anständiges Kartenmaterial. Irgendwie ist er immer nur ab Eberholzen oder Wernershöhe in Richtung Winzenburg "sauber" eingezeichnet.



Ist es für dich/euch okay, wenn ich mich der Tour anschließe?
_(Wo genau und um welche Uhrzeit soll es denn losgehen?)_
Den Rennstiegabschnitt von Wernershöhe bis zur Hohen Schanze / Winzenburg bin ich neulich mit André, Günter und einem weiteren Mitfahrer (Name ist mir leider entfallen) gefahren.
Das Streckenstück in den Sieben Bergen werde ich wahrscheinlich auch kennen, allerdings bin ich dort nie bewusst den Rennstieg abgefahren, sondern immer irgendwie  kreuz und quer durch den Wald.
Von daher würde es mich interessieren den kompletten Rennstieg vom Hildesheimer Dom bis zur Winzenburg kennen zu lernen!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Oktober 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ist es für dich/euch okay, wenn ich mich der Tour anschließe?
> _(Wo genau und um welche Uhrzeit soll es denn losgehen?)_
> Den Rennstiegabschnitt von Wernershöhe bis zur Hohen Schanze / Winzenburg bin ich neulich mit André, Günter und einem weiteren Mitfahrer (Name ist mir leider entfallen) gefahren.



 das war der Robert
Wann wollt Ihr denn los?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
@eisenarsch, na, jetzt ist aber ausreichend Feuchtigkeit im Wald, oder?
@rennstieg fahrer, den wirklich netten trail über den Kneppel-, Wohl- und Eichenberg kann ich nur empfehlen, evt. etwas früher wieder auf den Rennstieg Richtung Nienstedt einschwenken! 
Die offizielle Route ab dem Steinberg habe ich allerdings noch nicht entdeckt...
@pfädchen, der o.g. trail war Dein Tipp seinerzeit im April 2009, you remember, geiler trail, sah heute aus wie ein Wildschein
Die weiße Rakete hängt schon wieder gedampft und geföhnt an meiner Wand
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> @eisenarsch, na, jetzt ist aber ausreichend Feuchtigkeit im Wald, oder?



ja ,jetzt bin ich fast zufrieden  es könnte gern etwas kälter werden ,gut für den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in mir


----------



## wunderkiste (12. Oktober 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ja ,jetzt bin ich fast zufrieden  es könnte gern etwas kälter werden....



Da schließe ich mich an, etwas kälter (aber nicht mehr viel) und keinen Regen mehr... Im Augenblick ist es mir von oben eindeutig zu feucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yam (12. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> nächstes mal schickste über mich ein, bekommst es dann etwas günstiger



Danke, war aber noch Garantie 
Aber beim nächsten mal gerne.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> @eisenarsch, na, jetzt ist aber ausreichend Feuchtigkeit im Wald, oder?
> ...
> LG, G-K-R



app. Westkamm: Danke für die Blümchen 
die Kombination "neue" und "alte" Rennsteig Variante am Hang nach Diekholzen würzt den Trail zusätzlich. (ggf. morgen/übermorgen antesten?) 

Reicht der fatale Albert noch oder hilft nur noch


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> app. Westkamm: Danke für die Blümchen


 Gerne


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> die Kombination "neue" und "alte" Rennsteig Variante am Hang nach Diekholzen würzt den Trail zusätzlich. (ggf. morgen/übermorgen antesten?)


 Auch gerne


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Reicht der fatale Albert noch oder hilft nur noch


Wer ist Albert, Onkel? Nachbar? Schwippschwager?
Bei mir arbeitet sich der maxxis highroller 2,35 durch den Schlamm, das muß reichen...Du und Dein Helius haben ja notfalls eine Abschleppvorrichtung, oder


@eisenarsch & Frostfreunde: Bleibt mir weg mit den Niedertemp.! Verfalle sonst in die Winterstarre...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## tingel83 (13. Oktober 2009)

war ja ein tolles wetterchen heute.


----------



## rODAHn (13. Oktober 2009)

...habe ich aus meinem Bürofenster auch gesehen...


----------



## rODAHn (13. Oktober 2009)

Ist eigentlich der Trail vom Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm (mit den "Serpentinen") mit Absicht versperrt?


----------



## average.stalker (13. Oktober 2009)

die bilder haben schöne farben


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Oktober 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich der Trail vom Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm (mit den "Serpentinen") mit Absicht versperrt?



Die dürre Krone, die auf Matzes Säge wartet, dürfte Windbruch sein.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Die dürre Krone, die auf Matzes Säge wartet, dürfte Windbruch sein.



Jep, die hat es letzte Woche zerrissen, es gibt aber schon eine schöne Ausweichspur hangabwärts
Auf den sägenden eisenarsch ist auch kein Verlaß mehr
Der jagt z.Z. lieber als einsamer Wolf Bambis

THX für die Trail-Erleuchtung, vorübergehender Blackout inclusive

LG, G-K-R


----------



## tingel83 (13. Oktober 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> die bilder haben schöne farben



danke 

der tosmar trail war heute ürbirgens teilweise mit Flatterband abgesperrt ("Baumfällarbeiten - Lebensgefahr").

habt ihr solche Absperrungen hier schon öfter gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Oktober 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> der tosmar trail war heute ürbirgens teilweise mit Flatterband abgesperrt ("Baumfällarbeiten - Lebensgefahr").
> 
> habt ihr solche Absperrungen hier schon öfter gesehen?



Muß illegal gewesen sein, mir liegt keine Anfrage vor
Wo genau? Evt. Windbruch von letzter Woche?
PS: Schöne Fotos--Schönes Licht heute im Forst, besonders am späten Nachmittag
LG, Günther-Tosmar-King


----------



## tingel83 (13. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Muß illegal gewesen sein, mir liegt keine Anfrage vor
> Wo genau? Evt. Windbruch von letzter Woche?
> PS: Schöne Fotos--Schönes Licht heute im Forst, besonders am späten Nachmittag
> LG, Günther-Tosmar-King



So 300 bis 500 m oberhalb von der Hochspannungsleitung - war aber niemand zu sehen.


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Auf den sägenden eisenarsch ist auch kein Verlaß mehr
> Der jagt z.Z. lieber als einsamer Wolf Bambis
> LG, G-K-R


 

wenn es was zum zersägen gibt sagt bescheid ,aber nur bäume und keine zweige 
das bambi habe ich erlegt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Oktober 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> der tosmar trail war heute ürbirgens teilweise mit Flatterband abgesperrt ("Baumfällarbeiten - Lebensgefahr").
> 
> habt ihr solche Absperrungen hier schon öfter gesehen?



das kommt im Wald öfter vor.

Im Winter laufen manchmal früh morgens auch auffällig leuchtend orange gekleidete Menschen laut rufend und mit Stöcken gegen Bäume schlagend durch den Wald. Sind harmlos, wollen nur mit Wildschweinen Spielchen machen, wer wen trifft ist nie ganz sicher. 
Falls sie mit dir reden wollen, am besten zunächst mit Schierker Feuerstein die Situation anwärmen. Schierker Feuerstein gibts dortselbst kostenlos für Teilnehmer am Endurothron.
Der Spuk ist mittags vorbei, dann treffen sie sich zur Erbsensuppe am Aussichsturm. Achtung auf den Zufahrtswegen langsam fahren, da sie mit kalten Füssen und den wärmenden Mittelchen im Kopf die Spur nicht sicher halten. 

Bilder


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Oktober 2009)

Bis ich endlich Feierabend hatte war es nicht mehr ganz so schön. Bin voll in den Regen geradelt. Stelle heute Abend noch ein paar schicke Bilder in mein Album.


----------



## soLaar (14. Oktober 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ist es für dich/euch okay, wenn ich mich der Tour anschließe?
> _(Wo genau und um welche Uhrzeit soll es denn losgehen?)_
> Den Rennstiegabschnitt von Wernershöhe bis zur Hohen Schanze / Winzenburg bin ich neulich mit André, Günter und einem weiteren Mitfahrer (Name ist mir leider entfallen) gefahren.
> Das Streckenstück in den Sieben Bergen werde ich wahrscheinlich auch kennen, allerdings bin ich dort nie bewusst den Rennstieg abgefahren, sondern immer irgendwie  kreuz und quer durch den Wald.
> Von daher würde es mich interessieren den kompletten Rennstieg vom Hildesheimer Dom bis zur Winzenburg kennen zu lernen!



Moin.
Sorry für die späte Antwort. Natürlich kann sich jeder gerne anschließen.
Wir wollten so gegen 11:00 in Hildesheim am Domhof losfahren.
Vorher nehmen wir die Eurobahn von Bodenburg nach Hildesheim um 10:04 Uhr.
Wie gesagt, wir sind ziemlich gemischt trainiert und in Form - also wenig und ganz wenig 

Mit dem Wetter sieht es ja bis jetzt ganz anständig aus für Samstag, also zumindest kein Dauerregen.


----------



## Yam (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

den Rennstieg möchte ich auch mal abfahren mit meinen Kumpels nur leider wissen wir nicht wo genau der ist .
Nicht lachen wir sind alle alte Leute so ab 40 Aufwärts und nicht so im Saft wie Ihr !
Also hat nicht jemand mal eine Tour für mich ? Immer die gleiche fahren ist nicht so pralle!


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2009)

Yam schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> den Rennstieg möchte ich auch mal abfahren mit meinen Kumpels nur leider wissen wir nicht wo genau der ist .
> Nicht lachen wir sind alle alte Leute so ab 40 Aufwärts und nicht so im Saft wie Ihr !
> Also hat nicht jemand mal eine Tour für mich ? Immer die gleiche fahren ist nicht so pralle!



Musste den in Thüringen fahren, da biste so 2-3 Tage unterwegs


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Oktober 2009)

und dann bleibst du hier hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Oktober 2009)

Yam schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> den Rennstieg möchte ich auch mal abfahren mit meinen Kumpels nur leider wissen wir nicht wo genau der ist .
> Nicht lachen wir sind alle alte Leute so ab 40 Aufwärts und nicht so im Saft wie Ihr !
> Also hat nicht jemand mal eine Tour für mich ? Immer die gleiche fahren ist nicht so pralle!



g und Rennstieg tippen liefert einiges.
mit Topo's 25 und "Wanderkarte und Freizeitkarte Leinebergland" lassen sich viele Wege schön kombinieren. 
Trail and Error durch nachfahren von Harvesterscheinsen => viele neue Erkenntnisse, davon lassen sich ca. 10-20% sinnvoll verwerten.


----------



## oxysept (14. Oktober 2009)

soLaar schrieb:


> Wir wollten so gegen 11:00 in Hildesheim am Domhof losfahren.
> Vorher nehmen wir die Eurobahn von Bodenburg nach Hildesheim um 10:04 Uhr.



Hallo,
ich sehe gerade, dass euer Zug um 10:29 in Hildesheim ankommt.
Da meine Bahn bereits um 10:20 einrollt, werde ich einfach am Bahnsteig auf euch warten.
Bis Samstag, Mirko


----------



## rODAHn (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich komme dann auf 11 Uhr zum Dom.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier die Bilder von gestern Abend.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/1/6/2/9/_/large/P1030765.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/1/6/2/9/_/large/P1030771.JPG

@soLaar: Wie viele Leute sind denn schon dabei? Wenn es keine Einwände gibt, schließe ich +Freund mich einfach an und bin kurz vor 11:00 am Domhof.


----------



## rODAHn (14. Oktober 2009)

Wo hast Du denn das 2. Foto gemacht?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Oktober 2009)

Salve, 
so, die Sperrung auf dem Tosmar-Trail habe ich aufheben lassen
Also wieder freie Fahrt, nur stellenweise ist mit Schwarzwildbaustellen zu rechnen...
Unten auf der Waldautobahn wird teilweise neu geschottert, also runter vom Gas
Allen allzeit gute Fahrt
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Das ist der Kammweg auf dem Truppenübungsplatz bei Giesen. Im Hintergrund ist Emmerke.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Oktober 2009)

...Wer fährte denn morgens immer gegen 7 Uhr mit mittelmäßiger Frontfunzel, keinem Rücklicht, dunkelen Radl-Klamotten und DRECKIGEM Rad von Wendhausen in Richtung Hi-Börde??? 
Hoffe das ist keiner aus dem Forum... der Typ spielt mit seinem Leben!


----------



## wunderkiste (15. Oktober 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> der tosmar trail war heute ürbirgens teilweise mit Flatterband abgesperrt ("Baumfällarbeiten - Lebensgefahr").
> 
> habt ihr solche Absperrungen hier schon öfter gesehen?



....auf dem Galgenberg (zwischen 'Gelben Turm' und Brockenblick Restaurant) gab es gestern auch so eine Absperrung und in íhr ein paar gefällte Bäume...

@Eisenarsch: Habe gestern auch noch etwas Arbeit für Dich und Deine Säge gesehen. Zwei umgestürzte Bäume mit ca. 30 bis 40cm Durchmesser. Ich hoffe, die sind ausreichend für Dich!?


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Oktober 2009)

das hört sich gut an  nur an diesem we kann ich nicht ,werde montag ausrücken


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Oktober 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...Wer fährte denn morgens immer gegen 7 Uhr mit mittelmäßiger Frontfunzel, keinem Rücklicht, dunkelen Radl-Klamotten und DRECKIGEM Rad von Wendhausen in Richtung Hi-Börde???
> Hoffe das ist keiner aus dem Forum... der Typ spielt mit seinem Leben!



Dreckiges bike? Geht ja garnicht
Hey Jimi, dafür fährst Du doch was optisch Auffälliges, das reicht doch dann: 
Er sieht Dich-Du Ihn nicht-genüge getan der Straßenverkehrsordnungspflicht

Wochenende-Zeit-Tour?

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wochenende-Zeit-Tour?
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Jo!!! Samstag, so gegen 12:30h ?? Müsste so gegen 15:15h wieder zu Hause sein!


----------



## wunderkiste (15. Oktober 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an  nur an diesem we kann ich nicht ,werde montag ausrücken



Wunderbar, da könnte ich den Trail, den ich entdeckt habe komplett durchfahren...
(Ein Vorteil, wenn die Kondition hin und die Zeit knapp ist: Man bewegt sich im Wald vor der Haustür und entdeckt dabei Wege, die man bisher nicht kannte.)

Wann willst Du denn am Montag los? Könnte Dir die Stämme zeigen (Mit meiner Machete kann ich da nix ausrichten   )


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Oktober 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Jo!!! Samstag, so gegen 12:30h ?? Müsste so gegen 15:15h wieder zu Hause sein!


Das passt Bei Dir? Oder willst Du geile trails am Wohl- und Eichberg (Diekholzen) fahren?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (15. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit Hildesheimer!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Spikereifen? Möchte für den Winter schonmal vorsorgen und da ich mein Radel auch täglich bewegen muss, wollte ich mal einen Satz Spikereifen probieren. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen (26" Laufrad, max. 2,35" breite)?

Als Einsatzgebiet benenne ich mal festgefahrenen Schnee und glatte Straßen, was halt so im Winter anfällt. Dieses Jahr werde ich die umliegenden Wälder aber nicht verschonen, ausreichend Winterklamotten liegen hier schon auf Vorrat 

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Das passt Bei Dir? Oder willst Du geile trails am Wohl- und Eichberg (Diekholzen) fahren?
> LG, G-K-R



??? Können wir machen. Wo ist das denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Hildesheimer!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Spikereifen? Möchte für den Winter schonmal vorsorgen und da ich mein Radel auch täglich bewegen muss, wollte ich mal einen Satz Spikereifen probieren. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen (26" Laufrad, max. 2,35" breite)?
> 
> ...



hi Thomas
kann ich dir so nicht empfehlen, reine MTB Spikereifen kosten sau viel Geld, locker über 70eur Pro Reifen, außerdem würde ich die wenn nur für Eis empfehlen und nicht dann Trockene Straße.
Mach dir Maxxis Swampthing drauf oder gecuttete Wetscream, ideal dafür.

greetz
Benni


----------



## Ripgid (16. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> hi Thomas
> kann ich dir so nicht empfehlen, reine MTB Spikereifen kosten sau viel Geld, locker über 70eur Pro Reifen, außerdem würde ich die wenn nur für Eis empfehlen und nicht dann Trockene Straße.
> Mach dir Maxxis Swampthing drauf oder gecuttete Wetscream, ideal dafür.
> 
> ...



Hey Benni alte Hütte!

"reine" MTB reifen müssen es nicht sein, bin ja nicht so krass drauf wie ihr..
In anderen Foren schwärmen sie für Conti Spike Klaw 120&240, preislich liegen die noch im erträglichen, ich glaube ich werde die mal probieren. Was taugen denn Reifen mit einvulkanisiertem Granulat?

Könntest dein ICQ auch mal wieder anmachen 

Grüße mir deine Frau&Tochter!


----------



## Harvester (16. Oktober 2009)

Hatten wir den hier schon für Eisenarsch?

http://www.dakine-shop.de/product_i...CK-Bike-Rucksack-m--Kettens-genhalterung.html


----------



## anne waffel (16. Oktober 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> Hatten wir den hier schon für Eisenarsch?
> 
> http://www.dakine-shop.de/product_i...CK-Bike-Rucksack-m--Kettens-genhalterung.html



sehr originell - aber auch wohl brandgefährlich. Mensch, wenn er sich mal auf den Pinsel legt, ist er gleich einen Kopf kürzer.

Anne...obacht


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Hey Benni alte Hütte!
> 
> "reine" MTB reifen müssen es nicht sein, bin ja nicht so krass drauf wie ihr..
> In anderen Foren schwärmen sie für Conti Spike Klaw 120&240, preislich liegen die noch im erträglichen, ich glaube ich werde die mal probieren. Was taugen denn Reifen mit einvulkanisiertem Granulat?
> ...



Bin Online aber du bis Away.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Oktober 2009)

@soLaar: Was für ein Wetter...
Wenn es morgen genau so pladdert wie heute, werde ich den Rennstieg dieses Wochenende wohl noch nicht erkunden. Sorry, bin kein Regenfahrer.


----------



## waldhase (17. Oktober 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Hildesheimer!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Spikereifen? Möchte für den Winter schonmal vorsorgen und da ich mein Radel auch täglich bewegen muss, wollte ich mal einen Satz Spikereifen probieren. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen (26" Laufrad, max. 2,35" breite)?
> 
> ...



Kuck mal hier:
http://video.bike-magazin.de/bikeclips/


----------



## HerrKoenig (17. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin. Rennstieg Tour fällt für mich auch flach. Bei dem mistigen Wetter da baue ich lieber an meinem neuen "alten" Projekt weiter....
An alle die trotzdem fahren viel Spaß und hoffentlich hörts auf zu Regnen...


----------



## oxysept (17. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie scheinen hier alle aus Zucker zu sein!!!
Als Erstes steigen keine Radfahrer aus dem Zug von Bodenburg um 10:29 Uhr in Hi aus, und dann lässt sich auch niemand um 11:00 Uhr am Dom blicken.

Ich kam mir da so ganz alleine irgendwie etwas verarscht vor!

Das Wetter war übrigens gut! 
Während meines einstündigen Aufenthalts in Hildesheim habe ich keinen einzigen Regentropfen abbekommen.
Fürs nächste Mal wünsche ich mir eine etwas bessere Kommunikation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
bin heute wieder die trails im Westen gefahren: schönes Fahrtechniktraining auf dem durchweichten und extrem rutschigen Waldboden (habe einige Bodenproben genommen, man weiss ja nie)....brauche Allrad, ABS & ESP....
Oben am Eichenberg kam mir das Bad Salzdetfurther MTB-Racingteam entgegen und auf dem Stück Rennstieg habe ich keine frischen MTB Spuren entdecken können. Waren wohl alle auf Schlechtwetter die Rennstiegler
@oxysept: ganz blöde gelaufen, wir tauschen vorher immer die Handynummern aus wg. kurzfristiger Absagen.
Kennst Du den exakten Rennstiegverlauf im Bereich Vorberge (ab Eberholzen bis Wernershöhe?

LG, G-K-R


----------



## tingel83 (17. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,bin heute wieder die trails im Westen gefahren: schönes Fahrtechniktraining auf dem durchweichten und extrem rutschigen Waldboden (habe einige Bodenproben genommen, man weiss ja nie)....brauche Allrad, ABS & ESP....



Welche trails meinst du? 

Ich wäre ja mal für eine Sammlung aller schönen trails rund um Hildesheim. 

Tosmar, Griesberg usw. Leider kenne ich noch nicht wirlich viele...


----------



## MTB-Sascha (17. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Oben am Eichenberg kam mir das Bad Salzdetfurther MTB-Racingteam entgegen und auf dem Stück Rennstieg habe ich keine frischen MTB Spuren entdecken können. Waren wohl alle auf Schlechtwetter die Rennstiegler
> LG, G-K-R



Das waren die Weicheier von uns, die nicht mit auf den Brocken gekommen sind
Leider wegen massivem Schneevorkommen ca.15cm die letzten Höhenmeter 1-2km geschoben. Goetheweg ging, aber nach dem Umbau langweilig.


----------



## oxysept (17. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Kennst Du den exakten Rennstiegverlauf im Bereich Vorberge (ab Eberholzen bis Wernershöhe?



Kenne ich leider nicht. 
Laut meiner Karte (MagicMaps Tour Explorer) gibt es in den Sieben Bergen zwei, nicht zusammen hängende, Rennstiegabschnitt:


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Oktober 2009)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> Das waren die Weicheier von uns, die nicht mit auf den Brocken gekommen sind
> Leider wegen massivem Schneevorkommen ca.15cm die letzten Höhenmeter 1-2km geschoben. Goetheweg ging, aber nach dem Umbau langweilig.


Brocken
Ja, nee, is klar, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten
Das  hat mir heute schon gereicht: 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit und gefühlte 1 Grad
Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Oktober 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Kenne ich leider nicht.
> Laut meiner Karte (MagicMaps Tour Explorer) gibt es in den Sieben Bergen zwei, nicht zusammen hängende, Rennstiegabschnitt:


Na prima, zwei Rennstiegabschnitte ohne Verbindung, ich denke da gibt es Handlungsbedarf
IMHO scheint mir der westliche Teil etwas sehr westlich zu sein
Das müssen wir mal checken
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (17. Oktober 2009)

kalt und nass - alles doof!


----------



## --->freak<--- (17. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> bin heute wieder die trails im Westen gefahren: schönes Fahrtechniktraining auf dem durchweichten und extrem rutschigen Waldboden (habe einige Bodenproben genommen, man weiss ja nie)....brauche Allrad, ABS & ESP....
> Oben am Eichenberg kam mir das Bad Salzdetfurther MTB-Racingteam entgegen und auf dem Stück Rennstieg habe ich keine frischen MTB Spuren entdecken können. Waren wohl alle auf Schlechtwetter die Rennstiegler
> @oxysept: ganz blöde gelaufen, wir tauschen vorher immer die Handynummern aus wg. kurzfristiger Absagen.
> ...





doch sind mitsicherheit immer frische rad spruren  aber nur von den dicken fetten downhill reifen von mir  musst nur mal in die pfützen gucken hahaa 

@ average ach watt nass und klat naja kalt nicht unbedingt aber nass macht mächtig spaß 

siehe das bild


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Kennst Du den exakten Rennstiegverlauf im Bereich Vorberge (ab Eberholzen bis Wernershöhe?
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Moin moin Günther, entschuldige bitte meine "weicheihaberei" von heute... war nur laufen gewesen (nicht das das Radl schmutzig wird)! Habe eine Karte in meiner Sammlung mit dem gesamten Verlauf gefunden, kann ich Montag mitbringen.
Der Goetheweg ist für die Abfahrt langweilig geworden...aber dafür kommen jetzt die angetrunkenen oder überalterten Touris besser den Brocken hoch


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Oktober 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Moin moin Günther, entschuldige bitte meine "weicheihaberei" von heute... war nur laufen gewesen (nicht das das Radl schmutzig wird)!


Kein Problem
Aber ich mußte einfach mich mal wieder einsauen...


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Habe eine Karte in meiner Sammlung mit dem gesamten Verlauf gefunden, kann ich Montag mitbringen.


Sehr gut


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Der Goetheweg ist für die Abfahrt langweilig geworden...aber dafür kommen jetzt die angetrunkenen oder überalterten Touris besser den Brocken hoch


Auf den Bildungsweg will auch noch mal

LG, G-K-R


----------



## cspr (18. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> bin heute wieder die trails im Westen gefahren: schönes Fahrtechniktraining auf dem durchweichten und extrem rutschigen Waldboden (habe einige Bodenproben genommen, man weiss ja nie)....brauche Allrad, ABS & ESP....
> Oben am Eichenberg kam mir das Bad Salzdetfurther MTB-Racingteam entgegen und auf dem Stück Rennstieg habe ich keine frischen MTB Spuren entdecken können. Waren wohl alle auf Schlechtwetter die Rennstiegler
> @oxysept: ganz blöde gelaufen, wir tauschen vorher immer die Handynummern aus wg. kurzfristiger Absagen.
> ...




Ich war gestern auch auf dem Rennstieg von Diekholzen bis Irmenseul unterwegs, wir haben sogar frische Spuren (evtl. deine) gesehen.
Der Weg ist eigentlich sehr gut ausgeschildert. Ab Eberholzen Sportplatz sollte es kein Problem sein ihn zu finden. z.Z sollte man jedoch eher die grobe Stolle wählen, das wir da ganz schön schmierig


----------



## eisenarsch (18. Oktober 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> Hatten wir den hier schon für Eisenarsch?
> 
> http://www.dakine-shop.de/product_i...CK-Bike-Rucksack-m--Kettens-genhalterung.html



extrem geil !  leider etwas teuer sonst hätte ich das schon in meinem warenkorb ,werde das mal im auge behalten


----------



## Ripgid (18. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Kuck mal hier:
> http://video.bike-magazin.de/bikeclips/



danke für den Tipp, aber die Testergebnisse sind dort natürlich nicht veröffentlicht..

Abonniert jemand die Zeitschrift "Bike-Magazin"? Dort ist der Testbericht in der Ausgabe 02/2008 veröffentlicht.. hat die vielleicht jemand irgendwo noch rumliegen und könnte mir die mal einscannen?


----------



## waldhase (18. Oktober 2009)

Radler, ich habe gerade die Waldwege für unser Winteropening nächsten Sonntag geprüft und festgestellt, das leichte Sonnerbereifung völlig ausreicht.







Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle wie verabredet nächste Woche pünktlich erscheinen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/492760


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Oktober 2009)

...ähm... Sonntag??? Dachte Samstag???


----------



## waldhase (18. Oktober 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...ähm... Sonntag??? Dachte Samstag???



Schau mal in meine Mails!
Ganz am Anfang stand die Frage 24. oder 25.10., doch da Seitens des Vereins nur der 25.10. möglich ist habe ich seit dem 18.08. immer vom 25.10. geschrieben...!
Das letzte Mal hast Du auf meine Mail am 12.10. geantwortet (in der stand auch der 25.10.).
Sollte deine Äußerung nur ein Scherz sein, vergiss die letzten Zeilen und die erste Runde geht auf Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Anne, wenn du mir eine PN schickst und ich nicht antworten kann ist das nicht so...na du weißt schon.


----------



## anne waffel (18. Oktober 2009)

uuups, ich stell's mal ein...sorry

Anne...banana


----------



## jaamaa (18. Oktober 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> danke für den Tipp, aber die Testergebnisse sind dort natürlich nicht veröffentlicht..
> 
> Abonniert jemand die Zeitschrift "Bike-Magazin"? Dort ist der Testbericht in der Ausgabe 02/2008 veröffentlicht.. hat die vielleicht jemand irgendwo noch rumliegen und könnte mir die mal einscannen?



Das wird natürlich nicht einfach werden jemanden zu finden der die bike abonniert hat. Angeblich liest die ja auch niemand!

Aber versuch es mal in der Städt. Bücherei. In SZ gibt es die letzten Jahrgänge im Archiv.


@Waldhase
Nach deinem Post heute Nachmittag habe ich auch mal die Lage gecheckt und kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Würde auch eher zu einem leichten oder eher einem Semislick tendieren. Dann fliegen einem nämlich nicht so die dicken Lehmbrocken, von den dicken Stollen hochgeschleudert, um die Ohren.

Ich hoffe das du die Woche noch die Zeit finden wirst dein 'rotes Wildes' bis Sonntag wieder für uns fein zu machen.


.


----------



## waldhase (18. Oktober 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> Nach deinem Post heute Nachmittag habe ich auch mal die Lage gecheckt und kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Würde auch eher zu einem leichten oder eher einem Semislick tendieren. Dann fliegen einem nämlich nicht so die dicken Lehmbrocken, von den dicken Stollen hochgeschleudert, um die Ohren.
> 
> Ich hoffe das du die Woche noch die Zeit finden wirst dein 'rotes Wildes' bis Sonntag wieder für uns fein zu machen.
> .



Steht schon wieder blitzblank bereit.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Sollte deine Äußerung nur ein Scherz sein, vergiss die letzten Zeilen und die erste Runde geht auf Dich.



 ... 0:1   

bin da


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> bin heute wieder die trails im Westen gefahren: schönes Fahrtechniktraining auf dem durchweichten und extrem rutschigen Waldboden (habe einige Bodenproben genommen, man weiss ja nie)....brauche Allrad, ABS & ESP....
> Oben am Eichenberg kam mir das Bad Salzdetfurther MTB-Racingteam entgegen und auf dem Stück Rennstieg habe ich keine frischen MTB Spuren entdecken können. Waren wohl alle auf Schlechtwetter die Rennstiegler
> @oxysept: ganz blöde gelaufen, wir tauschen vorher immer die Handynummern aus wg. kurzfristiger Absagen.
> ...



hallo winterfahrer,
da fräs ich am Samstag den Finkenberg und du bist offensichtlich seit unserer letzten Tour auch bei den Winterharten! 


PS: Wegen rutschigem Boden, Swamthing rules!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
das war mir klar, dass Du am Samstag auch einen Berg bearbeitest; habe immer Ausschau gehalten nach blau-kariertem Tuch
Eine Handybenutzung zwecks Routenzusammenführung fiel aus wegen klammer Finger und drohendem Wasserschaden
LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (19. Oktober 2009)

War gestern jemand aus dem Forum mit einem Cube oder Canyon HT im Nettlinger-Wald unterwegs und ist uns (3) 2x begegnet? Außerdem müssen noch einige weitere Fahrer unterwegs gewesen sein, vielleicht haben auch einige heimlich für nächsten Sonntag trainiert. Liegen übrigens noch einige Bäume quer, also Eisenarsch, vielleicht ist ja der Kettensägenrucksack schon eingetroffen.
Bei diesem Wetter bekommen auch meine MT91 mit Bestnoten.
SL.
WH.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Oktober 2009)

@--->freak<---
Da kann ich mithalten! Das war gestern in Hahnenklee. 
Das erste Mal bei Schittwetter inclusive Schnee- und Graupelschauer. Vielleicht werde ich doch noch zum Schlechtwetterfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2009)

..... und ich warte seit ur-ewigkeiten darauf, dass ich endlich die 888 bestelle.. .. -.-


----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2009)

Fällt grade auf, dass das Bike irgendwie sehr sauber noch ist..vergleicht man das bike mit hose und jacke..


----------



## Eiva Bign (19. Oktober 2009)

Was geht ab am Sonntag ! kann jede mitmachen??


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Oktober 2009)

Glaube das war erst die dritte Runde, da konte sich nocht nicht so viel Dreck auf dem Rahmen festsetzen. War sowieso mehr nass als schlammig.


----------



## waldhase (20. Oktober 2009)

Herrliches Herbstwetter, komme gerade aus dem Unterholz, habe die Wildschweinlöcher gewässert und die Brücken über den Bachläufen entfernt, also optimale Bedingungen. Denkt an die Fotos und gutes Wetter...
VG
WH

nmsn.:
Wir haben schön echt schöne Wälder zum biken.


----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wald + 2 Erdhaufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Oktober 2009)

Wo issen das?

Bin morgen wahrscheinlich am Canyontrail beim Tosmer so gegen 14Uhr, ist noch wer dort um diese Zeit in der Gegend?


----------



## average.stalker (20. Oktober 2009)

wo?


----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2009)

hast ne pn benni. 

average stalker kriegt gleich auch noch was auf die ohren.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wo issen das?
> Genau da, unten am Canyontrail...


Genau da, unten am Canyontrail...
Kann mir (CC)  Jemand (DH) das Konstrukt erklären?
Ok, springen, landen auf dem Fichtenstamm, Abfahrt über 2. Rampe
Oder, springen, fliegen, auf den Fichtenstamm runterschauen, landen auf der 2. Rampe Fragen über Fragen! Workshop für Frischlinge?


Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Bin morgen wahrscheinlich am Canyontrail beim Tosmer so gegen 14Uhr, ist noch wer dort um diese Zeit in der Gegend?


Dann haben wir uns um 27 Stunden verpasst

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Oktober 2009)

Treffen ist so kurz nach 14 Uhr am Parkplatz Söhrerforsthaus, dann gemeinsames schieben.
Außer es kommt nen starker Tourenfahrer mit Schleppseil vorbei.

@Günther: Das auf dem Foto sieht stark nach nem double bzw. Gab aus. vorderer Hügel abspringen hinten landen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dort noch nen 2ter Baumstamm rüber soll und zu nem Shore zusammen gezimmert werden soll.

@enemy: da du ja nciht der größte bist hätte ich nen passendes Trikot für dich was dir passen könnte.
Meld dich mal ob interesse besteht, kannst ja unter meine Bikemarktanzeigen gucken


----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wow Wow Wow.  Was ?  redest du von dem baum der da liegt ? der ist nur für die weite zur veranschaulichung. 

warst du da schon ?

heute sind mir 2 Am-CC ( kenne den unterschied nicht-sorry  )
entgegen gekommen.. einer gegen 14:30 mit ner magura gabel glaube ich.. der andere keine ahnung..  später. 

ich war mit nem freund da, vielleicht war das ja jemand aus dem forum.


----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2009)

@ benni : guck ich mal nach. 

es hat nicht irgendwer lust, zu buddeln ?  wie kleine kinder im sandkasten, halt nur im wald ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Oktober 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Wow Wow Wow.  Was ?  redest du von dem baum der da liegt ? der ist nur für die weite zur veranschaulichung.
> 
> warst du da schon ?


Nö, aber ich sehe Euch regelmäßig in der Ecke: schiebend (Plattfuß) und ausgerüstet mit Spaten u.ä. Gartengeräten


enemy111 schrieb:


> heute sind mir 2 Am-CC ( kenne den unterschied nicht-sorry  )
> entgegen gekommen.. einer gegen 14:30 mit ner magura gabel glaube ich.. der andere keine ahnung..  später.
> 
> ich war mit nem freund da, vielleicht war das ja jemand aus dem forum.


Jep, der "keine Ahnung.. später" war ich

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (20. Oktober 2009)

komme morgen auch vorbei und gucke mir das ganze spektakel mal an.

Bin auch nur mit einem Hardtail CC unterwegs, da geht eh nix...

Evtl. bringe ich meine Videocam mit, sofern ich noch MiniDV's finde


----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2009)

@ günther : Ne  !  
das liegt daran, dass an meinem Ktm alles kaputt ist, sprich : 
- felgen total demoliert- riesen achter..  somit brakeless- sonst würden sie zu doll schleifen..
- gangschaltung total im ..  schaltzug gerissen, alles verbogen , somit kein schalten möglich  und ich muss in einem sehr hohen gang fahren..so ziemlich im höchsten, gänge sind nicht mehr einstellbar.  und wenn ich die kette umlege, springt sie wieder zurück..  naja an dem fahrrad ist alles kaputt !  

und wenn man dann noch einen Sparten in der Hand hat, muss man echt schieben ! ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2009)

lasst euch nicht von dem anlieger verwirren, der wird noch abgerissen oder so.  Streckenplanung wurde geändert.. man kommt von oben und nicht von der seite..


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Oktober 2009)

vermutlich das lezte mal winterberg dies jahr  

acxhja frorider wie seihts aus haste samstag zeit ? wollte noch mal nach thale .. !


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Oktober 2009)

Haben oben ja ganz schön viele Bäume weg gemacht.
Schade das das untere Stück nicht mit auf dem Film ist, das soll ja etwas geändert sein wie ich gehört habe


----------



## anne waffel (20. Oktober 2009)

@enemy, schön, dass Du immer noch so viel lachen kannst...hier hätte ich noch etwas Reserve für Dich, bedien' Dich ruhig! 



Anne...schmeilt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Oktober 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ...
> das liegt daran, dass an meinem Ktm alles kaputt ist, sprich :
> - felgen total demoliert- riesen achter..  somit brakeless- sonst würden sie zu doll schleifen..
> - gangschaltung total im ..  schaltzug gerissen, alles verbogen , somit kein schalten möglich  und ich muss in einem sehr hohen gang fahren..so ziemlich im höchsten, gänge sind nicht mehr einstellbar.  und wenn ich die kette umlege, springt sie wieder zurück..  naja an dem fahrrad ist alles kaputt !


Die jungen Leute, kriegen aber auch alles kaputt
Klar Fall von Reparaturauftrag, und selbst ist der Biker: OK, Felgen zum Zentieren, aber der Rest, Du hast doch eine Garage! Und wer eine Garage hat, hat auch Werkzeug, und wer Werkzeug hat kann damit auch Schrauben, und wer Schrauben kann, kann auch reparieren...
Auf zu Paul Lange, Explo-Zeichnungen ziehen und los geht es! 
Viel Erfolg
LG, Günther-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Oktober 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> @enemy, schön, dass Du immer noch so viel lachen kannst...hier hätte ich noch etwas Reserve für Dich, bedien' Dich ruhig!
> 
> :
> 
> Anne...schmeilt


Hey, Anne, mal noch gezählt?
Danke für die 2
LG, G-K-R

PS: Sonntag? Ostprovinzen? Fahren&Waschen&Föhnen, B(P)asta


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey Günther wovon soll ich leben wenn alle es selber machen können? *gg* er soll mal lieber zu mir rumkommen dann gibs nachhilfe


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hey Günther wovon soll ich leben wenn alle es selber machen können? *gg* er soll mal lieber zu mir rumkommen dann gibs nachhilfe



ey guck mal weiter unten herr T.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hey Günther wovon soll ich leben wenn alle es selber machen können? *gg* er soll mal lieber zu mir rumkommen dann gibs nachhilfe


Richtig, wie konnte ich das vergessen, also enemy111 mach den Großauftrag fertig: Bitte komplett gescheit durch reparieren!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Oktober 2009)

Günther arbeitets du an deiner Wintererstbefahrung des Tosmar über die schmierige Nordroute?
Treffen wir uns morgen mit dem Bau- und Schiebemeistern an der nasskalten Ostflanke?
Geht noch blau kariert oder muss es Rotwildware sein?
Hupft Anne z.Z. hier rum?

Blick es nicht, von der Sonne geblendet


----------



## anne waffel (20. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hupft Anne z.Z. hier rum?



Ich hupfe nicht  - bin aber da. Am WE leider nicht dabei.

Anne...weg da, weg da


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Günther arbeitets du an deiner Wintererstbefahrung des Tosmar über die schmierige Nordroute?


Gestern ja, heute nein, obligat: Tosmar-Kreuz, masterass-trail rüber nach dem Hamberge, Gehlenbach-Querung (pfädchen, geht da was) und über die Ostflanke auf den Griesberg.


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Treffen wir uns morgen mit dem Bau- und Schiebemeistern an der nasskalten Ostflanke?


 Bin noch in Sachen Ehrenamt unterwegs, evt. erst ab 17.00 ontrail


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Geht noch blau kariert oder muss es Rotwildware sein?


Ja sicher, ja sicher, feinstes Antwerpener Tuch geht immer


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hupft Anne z.Z. hier rum?



Ja und Nein, siehe oben!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Gestern ja, heute nein, obligat: Tosmar-Kreuz, masterass-trail rüber nach dem Hamberge, Gehlenbach-Querung (pfädchen, geht da was) und über die Ostflanke auf den Griesberg....
> LG, G-K-R



Gehlenbach, quere ich sei mehr als einem duzend Jahren selbstverständlich fehlerfrei  über den Steg. 
Falls den Unholde zerdeppern, wird der Bautrupp hoffentlich die Schanzarbeiten übernehmen, sodaß man drüber hoppen kann 

Grießberg hab' ich nicht auf dem Winterfahrplan, da entstehen oben so gefährliche Sümpfe  die Ross und Reiter verschlingen. 
zu zweit ggf. mit Seil, könnte ich mich trauen wollen.

17.00 bei den Jungen Pionieren sollte klappen.

@ Anne ... wat nu
 da ist?, weg ist? wo is' se denn nu? 
wennse da bist kommse auch?


----------



## average.stalker (21. Oktober 2009)

welcher ist denn der masterass-trail, den ihr meint?


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2009)

@freak: du hast ne PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> welcher ist denn der masterass-trail, den ihr meint?



Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das der trail den ich heute fahren will.
Auch genannt der Canyon, da ein Teil des trails wie in einem Canyon verläuft.
Starten tut er bei der Tosmerhütte, bzw. etwas weiter den forstweg zum Söhrerforsthaus runter.
Der alte Einstieg war aber oben vom Kammweg direkt den Steilhang runter.
Das Ende ist kurz vorm Söhrer Forsthaus.

werde nachher mal nen Video dort machen.


----------



## wunderkiste (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich heute früher Feierabend machen kann, werde ich auch mal zum Tosmar radeln. Vielleicht sieht man sich noch...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Oktober 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> welcher ist denn der masterass-trail, den ihr meint?


Salve,
ich meine den südgehenden trail Richtung Petze; da die Deisterfreunde ihre trails durchbenannt haben dachte ich, ich fange mal damit bei uns an
Also, wir haben/ich kenne den:
Tosmartrail-Kammweg Richtung Diekholzen
masterasstrail-s.o.
Canyontrail-Tosmar Richtung Söhrer FH
eontrail-linksseitig der Trasse
ATtrail- vom AT Richtung Diekholzen-Klinik
pfädchentrail-der ganze Finken- und Lerchenberg

LG, G-K-R


----------



## wunderkiste (21. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> ich meine den südgehenden trail Richtung Petze; da die Deisterfreunde ihre trails durchbenannt haben dachte ich, ich fange mal damit bei uns an
> Also, wir haben/ich kenne den:
> Tosmartrail-Kammweg Richtung Diekholzen
> ...



..und wie soll der Trail vom AT Richtung Bosch heißen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Oktober 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> ..und wie soll der Trail vom AT Richtung Bosch heißen


Na, Boschtrail halt
Noch eine Idee?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## wunderkiste (21. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Na, Boschtrail halt
> Noch eine Idee?
> LG, G-K-R



Nein, das passt schon....

Ich hätte da auch noch einen in Bad Salzdetfurth: "Schlüsselbeinbruchtrail"


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Oktober 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> welcher ist denn der masterass-trail, den ihr meint?



von der Tosmar Hütte Richtung Petze s.GKR  mit dem Roten Punkt auf weissem Grund 
Griesberg Trail 
West-Trail: Kammweg von Mathildenhall/Weg nach Barfelde bis Roter Berg 
mit Variante R-Trail vom Kamm nach Diekholzen erst R-Steig dann Spezieller   @GKR
Bösenberg Abfahrt von dortselbst 330m über Welfenhöhe  270m nach Badze 160m
Nasser Trail Ortsrand DH <> SFh


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...
> 
> pfädchentrail-der ganze Finken- und Lerchenberg
> 
> LG, G-K-R




mit diversen high lights, je nach laune des Oberförsters und Ortskenntnissen der Stihltruppe, sowie den freischaffenden Ofenbesitzern.


----------



## waldhase (21. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> ich meine den südgehenden trail Richtung Petze; da die Deisterfreunde ihre trails durchbenannt haben dachte ich, ich fange mal damit bei uns an
> Also, wir haben/ich kenne den:
> Tosmartrail-Kammweg Richtung Diekholzen
> ...





pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> von der Tosmar Hütte Richtung Petze s.GKR  mit dem Roten Punkt auf weissem Grund
> Griesberg Trail
> West-Trail: Kammweg von Mathildenhall/Weg nach Barfelde bis Roter Berg
> mit Variante R-Trail vom Kamm nach Diekholzen erst R-Steig dann Spezieller   @GKR
> ...






pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> mit diversen high lights, je nach laune des Oberförsters und Ortskenntnissen der Stihltruppe, sowie den freischaffenden Ofenbesitzern.



Wann gibt es eine Karte mit allen Trails nebst Beschiftung?
Sonntag würde gut passen...!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Oktober 2009)

Karte? das ist real live, das must du erfahren und beschiften find ich ekelig, kein Respekt vor den Pädkenpflegern. 

Sonntag hat zur Zeit eine 20% Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Parameter für die WE Feinplanung werden z.Z. im Stundenrythmus neu justiert, daher wird's nix mit 1700 am SFh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Oktober 2009)

hl.Trail: oberhalb vom Kloster Marienrode

GKR-Schrei-Trail: Osterberg-Kammweg


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie wars am Tosmar ? Schon irgendwer wieder zu Hause ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2009)

Jojo, gearbeitet haben sie nicht, aber das letzte Teil des Canyon kann man nciht fahren, da muss Eisenarsch erstmal mit seiner säge ans Werk.
Euer gebautes haben wir so nicht entdeckt, wollten aber auch nciht groß durch die Gegen laufen.

fahren ja recht viele um diese Zeit am Tosmer lang, beim hoch schieben 2 getroffen.
Oben an der Hütte auch 2 einer davon mit nem grünen Canyon.
Unten an am Forsthaus kam nen 3er Trupp der GEK lang geradelt


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2009)

" Beim Hochschieben "  was ist denn da los du "alter Mann" ?  - ironie.
Warste mit dem ION da ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2009)

jopp. man könnte den trail schön ausbauen damit er richtig Spaß macht. Die unteren kicker müssten länger sein, mindestens Bikelänge, die sind alle recht kurz, evtl. nen bisschen mehr der Umgebung anpassen, man könnte schöne wipp's bauen oder so


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2009)

wow, ?! Kann mir irgendwer mal bei PN schreiben, wo das sein soll , am Tosmer ?  Irgendwie bauen wir in einem Wald, bestimmt direkt nebeneinander, und kennen jeweils nur die eigene Strecke... nicht so schlau.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Karte? das ist real live, das must du erfahren und beschiften find ich ekelig, kein Respekt vor den Pädkenpflegern.
> Sonntag hat zur Zeit eine 20% Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Parameter für die WE Feinplanung werden z.Z. im Stundenrythmus neu justiert, daher wird's nix mit 1700 am SFh.


OK, war ebenfalls verhindert, für Sonntag tippe ich auf 20% Bis denne!



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> heiliger Trail: oberhalb vom Kloster Marienrode


Sehr gut


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> GKR-Schrei-Trail: Osterberg-Kammweg


Auch nicht schlecht!
Noch besser: Tarzan-Trail, wg. der Lianen

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Oktober 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wow, ?! Kann mir irgendwer mal bei PN schreiben, wo das sein soll , am Tosmer ?  Irgendwie bauen wir in einem Wald, bestimmt direkt nebeneinander, und kennen jeweils nur die eigene Strecke... nicht so schlau.


Der Tosmar ist da wo ist nicht weiter hoch geht
Ihr fahrt einfach in Diekholzen in den Tannenkamp, am Trafohäuschen vorbei, links halten und immer schön geradeaus und bergauf bis Ihr auf einem Platz mit Schutzhütte angelangt seid! Das ist der Tosmar Herrlich!
Links geht es auf den Canyontrail, rechts auf den masterass-trail, fahrt Ihr den beschriebenen Weg wieder Richtung Diekholzen fahrt Ihr den Tosmar-Trail
LG, G-K-R


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2009)

Und der Tosmar Trail ist das was Benni beschrieben hatte, was man noch verbessern könnte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Oktober 2009)

anne du verstehst ihn ... hilf


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2009)

> Und der Tosmar Trail ist das was Benni beschrieben hatte, was man noch verbessern könnte ?



Nein das der Canyon Trail Richtung Söhrerforsthaus. da irgendwo am unteren Stück wo die Waldarbeiten sind hab ihr ja gebaut.

Wenn man mit dem Rücken zur Hütte steht geht der Tosmertrail nach 12Uhr und nach 6Uhr, der Masterasstrail nach ca 10Uhr und der Canyon Trail nach ca. 4-5Uhr


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2009)

Und wo ist das jetzt, wo man was verbessern könnte ? 
inwiefern verbessern bzw. wofür ? für fr-dh oder CC ?


----------



## MasterAss (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich war der mit dem grünen Canyon und bin direkt nach euch da runter.
Leider ist der untere Teil nun durch intelligent gefällte Bäume erstmal unfahrbar.

Der Canyon-Trail gibt auf jedenfall viel zum Basteln her. Weiter oben ist mein Projekt, wo auh schon ein Drop steht. Aber wo verrate ich nicht, da noch nicht fertig. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass ich das diese Saison noch schaffe. 

Die beiden unteren Kicker sind schon ganz ok, nur ein bisl zu kurz. Der letztere war insb. am Ende für seine Länge viel zu steil. Da hat es dir schön das Hinterrad nach oben gekickt.

Was halt garnicht geht in diesem Trail sind irgendwelche über dimensionierten Sprünge! Auf keinen Fall solche monströsen Bauten wie an der EON-Schneise. Der Weg wird oft gewandert, da direkt oben zum neuen Gipfelkreuz auf dem Tosmar geht. Die beiden Kicker sind denke ich grade so im Toleranzbereich. Den Bereich den ich oben baue, ist eine völlig neue Streckenführung abseits des jetzigen Trails.

Warum ich das sage? Keine großen Bauten im unteren Bereich (@enemy ) . Das nimmt uns sonst die Grundlage und geht nach hinten los!


----------



## MasterAss (22. Oktober 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Wald + 2 Erdhaufen..



Wenn das Ding unten am Canyon-Trail steht und das einsehbar ist, halte ich das für sehr grenzwertig!

Vor allem müsst ihr mal lernen euch geschickter Erde zu besorgen. Genauso mit den beiden Kickern. 2 riesige Löcher direkt neben den Bauten. Sorry, dass geht nach hinten los!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Oktober 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding unten am Canyon-Trail steht und das einsehbar ist, halte ich das für sehr grenzwertig!
> 
> Vor allem müsst ihr mal lernen euch geschickter Erde zu besorgen. Genauso mit den beiden Kickern. 2 riesige Löcher direkt neben den Bauten. Sorry, dass geht nach hinten los!



grenzwertig, nein, das geht eindeutig zuweit 
Bikeparkbauten sind Bikeparkbauten; im Wald definitiv nein!
Es gibt im Wald genügend alte Hohlwege, über/durch die man bei geschickter Linienwahl huppen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Oktober 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> .....
> Warum ich das sage? Keine großen Bauten im unteren Bereich (@enemy ) . Das nimmt uns sonst die Grundlage und geht nach hinten los!





pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ...
> Bikeparkbauten sind Bikeparkbauten; im Wald definitiv nein!
> Es gibt im Wald genügend alte Hohlwege, über/durch die man bei geschickter Linienwahl huppen kann.



100% Zustimmung 
@enemy111: Ihr habt doch quasi eine Freigabe für die eon-Hochspannungsschneise! Wieso macht Ihr nicht da weiter?
IMHO ein idealer Standort (für Euch kurze Wege); Euch aber zieht es zum Revierförster (Ihr baut in Sicht- und Reichweite zum Forsthaus), zum Wanderweg der Söhrer-Forsthaus-Gäste und ins Revier der Holzfäller! Das kann nicht gut gehen
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MasterAss (22. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, stimmt ja. 100m Luftlinie wohnt der Revierförster.


----------



## enemy111 (22. Oktober 2009)

Warum nicht an den Hochspannungsleitungen ? Warste da mal in letzter Zeit ? ..

Naja, werden wir ja sehen was der Förster dazu sagt. Ich habe vor, seine Telefonnummer mir geben zu lassen und mal mit ihm zu reden. Die Dinger werden heute etwas unauffälliger gemacht..
Fahr los. Mal sehen wen man trifft.


----------



## MasterAss (22. Oktober 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Warum nicht an den Hochspannungsleitungen ? Warste da mal in letzter Zeit ? ..
> 
> Naja, werden wir ja sehen was der Förster dazu sagt. Ich habe vor, seine Telefonnummer mir geben zu lassen und mal mit ihm zu reden. Die Dinger werden heute etwas unauffälliger gemacht..
> Fahr los. Mal sehen wen man trifft.



Da brauchste dir keine Nummer geben zu lassen, den kannste gleich besuchen wenn du da bist. 

Ich rate es dir sein zu lassen! Man sollte keine schlafenden Hunde wecken.

Was machste denn wenn er "Nein" sagt? Lässt du es dann? Was denkst du was passiert wenn er es verneint und er geht nach bauten suchen?

Ich habe kein Bock auf Streß mit dem Förster, nur weil ihr meint den Wald mit einem Bikepark zu verwechseln. Haltet es klein und dezent, für die dicken Sachen fahrt in den Park!!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2009)

da haste recht, das haben wir uns auch gedacht, dazu mal da ncoh Fällarbeiten sind und das Risiko sehr hoch ist das man erwischt wird.
@Master: hättest ja mal auf nem plausch stehen bleiben können!

Ich kann mich schwach erinnern das es da noch nen Eingang gibt der dann auch am Canyon unten endet, der müsste etwas weiter tiefer als den oberen Eingang sein, sehr versteckt, mit schönen Felsbrocken drinne.


----------



## MasterAss (22. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Master: hättest ja mal auf nem plausch stehen bleiben können!



Sorry, war nicht gut drauf. Hatte tierische Bauchschmerzen in Schüben. Habe deswegen auch früher abgebrochen und den Abend auf´m Schacht verbracht...


----------



## tingel83 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin vorgestern den Rennstieg von Winzenburg bis kurz vor die Wernershöhe gefahren - sehr schöne Strecke.


Blick vom Rennstieg bei Irmenseul Richtung Alfeld






Brocken 





und zwei mal Winzenburg:










Zwischen Adenstedt und Sack kann man im Moment übrirgens dank Baustelle eine von Autos ungestörte Abfahrt auf grob gefrästem Asphalt genießen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
sehr schöne Fotos  -  sehr schöne Strecke 
LG, G-K-R


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen, total schöne Bilder!
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal die Strecke zu besichtigen.


----------



## waldhase (23. Oktober 2009)

Möchte mich anschließen schöne Fotos, mit welcher Kamera hast du fotografiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (23. Oktober 2009)

Freut mich. 

Die Kamera ist eine Pentax *ist DS und die Objektive sind das normale 18-55 mm und ein 30 Jahre altes, manuelles 135 mm 2,5.


----------



## oxysept (23. Oktober 2009)

@tingel83: Bin den Weg (von dem aus deine beiden letzten Fotos aufgenommen wurden) vor ein paar Monaten, 
von Winzenburg aus kommend, gefahren und hatte vor bis Alfeld durch zu fahren, möglichst am Waldrand entlang.
Gibt es eine durchgehende Verbindung? Bin damals immerzu in Sackgassen gelandet und musste mich anschließend kreuz und quer durch den Wald schlagen.

P.S. Da ich mich selten traue meine DSLR in den Rucksack zu stecken, ist das Foto (Handy) im Anhang leider von schlechter Qualität.


----------



## tingel83 (23. Oktober 2009)

Dein Bild sieht ja noch richtig sommerlich aus. 

Ich bin dort nur auf dem Rückweg von Sack nach Winzenburg vorbeigekommen (ziemlich direkt durch den Wald).

Wie man am Waldrand entlang bis Alfeld kommt (kommen kann), weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
heute habe ich noch mal am Tosmar einen trailcheck gemacht:

masterass-trail: Zustand ok, stellenweise Fahrspur von Wildschweinen aufgebrochen, Linie z.T. schwer erkennbar wg. Laub!

canyon-trail: oben ok, unten im Trog liegt leider Kronenholz quer
da müsste man mal ran! Hat jemand einen Rückegaul

Tosmar-trail Süd: die Schlammschlacht ist eröffnet

Dabei leistet das hier:




super Dienste, die ist der Hammer, liefert für 3 Std. 900 Lumen

LG, Günther-Kingofthenight


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Oktober 2009)

das schreit ja gerade nach einer nachtfahrt


----------



## oxysept (24. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob in einen 2009er Grand-Canyon-AL-Rahmen Mäntel (Schwalbe Fat Albert - front rear 2009) in der Breite 2,4"  passen?!
Habe eben FaAl in der Breite 2,25" vorn und hinten aufgezogen und mich gewundert wie "schmal" die doch sind (RaRa in 2,25" ist breiter).
Gabel ist eine "RockShox SID Team 100", wobei ich da mit FaAl in 2,4" weniger Probleme befürchte als hinten.
Am Hinterbau könnte es mit dem Umwerfer oder der Kettenstrebe evtl. eng werden.
@Eisenarsch: Du fährst doch auch ein G.C., hast du Erfahrungswerte bzgl. max. Reifenbreiten?

P.S.: Habe vor die Bereifung nur über den Winter zu fahren. Gibt es zum FaAl Alternativen (guter Grip auf nassen Wurzeln, Steinen und im Matsch, aber dennoch akzeptabler Rollwiederstand um gelegentlich auf der Straße zu fahren)?


----------



## waldhase (24. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 
denkt bitte daran, dass morgen die Winterzeit beginnt, also die Uhr 1 Stunde zurück gestellt wird!
Und denkt an die schönsten Fotos der Saison, am besten auf USB-Stick.
Ich freue mich schon - bis Morgen.
WH.


----------



## ollibolli (24. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> heute habe ich noch mal am Tosmar einen trailcheck gemacht:
> 
> masterass-trail: Zustand ok, stellenweise Fahrspur von Wildschweinen aufgebrochen, Linie z.T. schwer erkennbar wg. Laub!
> ...



Hey Günni,
lass mich raten. Ist das diese Funzel hier? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 die wollte ich mir auch schon mal bestellen aber irgendwie traue ich den Schlitzaugen nicht über den Weg


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
die deals mit DX waren bei mir bislang kein Problem: mit paypal und etwas Wartezeit (3,5 Wochen) und Dank gutem EUR-Kurs einfach konkurrenzlos!
Also ich kaufe mir lieber 3 DX bikelights zum Preis einer MyTinySun, imho eine einfache Rechnung!
Von mir also eine klare Kaufempfehlung
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Sascha (24. Oktober 2009)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Hey Günni,
> lass mich raten. Ist das diese Funzel hier? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 die wollte ich mir auch schon mal bestellen aber irgendwie traue ich den Schlitzaugen nicht über den Weg


Ich würde mich auch für so eine Funzel interessieren. Vielleicht ne Sammelbestellung??


----------



## ollibolli (24. Oktober 2009)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch für so eine Funzel interessieren. Vielleicht ne Sammelbestellung??



Das ist vom Prinzip keine schlechte Idee... Ich habe aber bereits ein halbes Taschenlampenmuseum zuhause... Ich bin heute auch schon wieder am Grübeln, welche Lampe auf die Birne kommt und welche der Hund an sein Geschirr  wenn es gleich auf den Osterberg geht 

Also, wenn ihr in ner halben Stunde nen beleuchteten Hund mit einem blauen Geschirr mit der Aufschrift "Security" ohne Biker seht, das ist meiner, den hätte ich gerne wieder 

Gruss von Olli


----------



## Bogeyman (25. Oktober 2009)

Mein ist auch da und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit... aber denkt bei der Sammelbestellung daran, dass Ihr unter umstaenden noch 19,0 % Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (= dt. MwSt) zahlen muesst wenn Ihr 2 Stueck bestellt. Bei 3 Lampen werden zusaetzlich zu den 19% auch noch Zollgebuehren faellig, da die Summe die 150Euro ueberschreiten wird. Ausserdem denke ich ist das Risiko groesser, dass das Paket beim Zoll rausgezogen wird als wenn nur eine Lampe drin ist... und Versandkosten kann man auch nicht bei einer Sammelbestellung sparen.


----------



## waldhase (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin, heute ist Bikerwetter, Mittags 14 Grad mit Sonne, was wollen wir mehr.
Auf gehts.
WH


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Oktober 2009)

ich verklage dich wenn ich heute nicht anständig dreckig werde  ich will matsch


----------



## waldhase (25. Oktober 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich verklage dich wenn ich heute nicht anständig dreckig werde  ich will matsch



Ich werde gleich noch mal die Strecke wässern gehen..!
Für Gewässerdurchquerung ist gesorgt.
BIs gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (25. Oktober 2009)

tolle tour  es gab sooooo ein schönes schlammloch  filmchen lade ich gerade hoch ,das dauert


----------



## Marc1111 (25. Oktober 2009)

Tolle Tour.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
sehr schöne Tour--sehr nette biker--geniales Wetter--klasse Schlammloch
THX an Waldhase für Orga & Scouting
LG, G-K-R


----------



## ollibolli (25. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal, meint ihr mit Schlammloch solche hier  ?

Wir waren heute am Osterberg unterwegs und haben um tiefere Schlammlöcher nen grossen Bogen gemacht - dreckig sind wir trotzdem geworden 

Gruss von Olli


----------



## jaamaa (25. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Wetter, nette Leute und ne Menge Schlamm = tolle Tour, was will man mehr!
Großen Dank an das Organisationsteam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Kann mir bitte noch jemand sagen, was wir heute gefahren sind (Km/hm). Ein Schlammspritzer hat wohl mein Navi außer Gefecht gesetzt.
Und bitte, bitte den Link zu dem Video.


.


----------



## waldhase (25. Oktober 2009)

Es waren heute rd.30km und 400hm.

Vielen Dank für die Zuverlässigkeit, es waren fast alle Angemeldeten da.
Und natürlich an Christian, der uneigennützig für den Höhepunkt der Tour gesorgt hat.
Vielleicht gibt es ja nächstes Jahr wieder ein Nettlinger Winter Open und vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust etwas Ähnliches auf die Beine zu stellen...!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Oktober 2009)

Dicker Doppeldaumen für die Mühen der Organisation denke die meiste Arbeit hat das Wetter und der Knüppeldamm über den reissenden Fluss gemacht
Schöne Tour, geiles Wetter und klasse Leute... ergo, ein hervorragendes Winteropening!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Oktober 2009)

Habt euch echt das richtige Wetter ausgesucht! 
War heute im Deister, nach den letzten Schlammlöchern suchen, gab aber nicht mehr viele. Hat trotz dem ne menge Spass gemacht! Vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal bei einer eurer Touren anschließen?!? und neue Trails kennenlernen.


----------



## oxysept (25. Oktober 2009)

Super Tour, hat Spaß gemacht 
Vielen Dank für die gute Organisation, das lecker Essen u. Trinken, das schöne Wetter und natürlich für den gezeigten Stunt von Christian  !!!


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Oktober 2009)

ich musste das filmchen erst noch umwandeln  viel spaß 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/7252292"]http://vimeo.com/7252292[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Oktober 2009)

euer Problem ist ihr seit zu langsam bei Matsch, mit mehr Tempo habt ihr mehr Kontrolle und könnt super durchfahren, das gleiche gilt für Sand und Kies.
Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert

Aber war nen schöner Frontflip in die Pfütze


----------



## waldhase (26. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> euer Problem ist ihr seit zu langsam bei Matsch, mit mehr Tempo habt ihr mehr Kontrolle und könnt super durchfahren, das gleiche gilt für Sand und Kies.
> Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert
> 
> Aber war nen schöner Frontflip in die Pfütze



FRONTFLIP hört sich doch viel besser an, als "ich bin über den Lenker gestürzt". Vielleicht geht auch one-eighty.
..wer den Schaden hat....


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Oktober 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich musste das filmchen erst noch umwandeln  viel spaß [/url]



Gott sei  dank, gibt es würdige Vertreter, die durch eigene Linienwahl den eventcharakter von Wasser durchfahrten auf ein hohes Level  heben. 
Nur spritz kann jeder , der reiz liegt im gekonnten platsch  







Schade das ich meine müden Beine, vom vorabend, nicht
überzeugen konnte.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Gott sei  dank, gibt es würdige Vertreter, die durch eigene Linienwahl den eventcharakter von Wasser durchfahrten auf ein hohes Level  heben.


Hätte ich nicht besser formulieren können...



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Nur spritz kann jeder , der reiz liegt im gekonnten platsch


Die Bodenprobe ist auch nicht schlecht



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Schade das ich meine müden Beine, vom vorabend, nicht
> überzeugen konnte.


Sehr schade Aber wir haben uns die Stelle gemerkt, die finden wir wieder
LG, bis bald im Heimatrevier, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (26. Oktober 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich musste das filmchen erst noch umwandeln  viel spaß
> http://vimeo.com/7252292



Bei mir wird das Video nach 1:03 min schwarz und ich höre nur noch den Ton und sehe kein Bild mehr; geht das nur mir so oder liegt das am Video?
(Die wichtigste Szene ist aber zu sehen )


----------



## wunderkiste (26. Oktober 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das Video nach 1:03 min schwarz und ich höre nur noch den Ton und sehe kein Bild mehr; geht das nur mir so oder liegt das am Video?
> (Die wichtigste Szene ist aber zu sehen )



...das muss am Video liegen...


----------



## ChristianS (26. Oktober 2009)

So ersteinmal einen großen Dank an Klaus, der das gestrige Event organisiert hat. 
Da gab es wirklich nichts zu meckern. Wetter gut, Strecke gut (mit einer Ausnahme , Essen gut und klasse Leute). Was will man mehr. 

Und meine kleine Wassereinlage war natürlich pure Absicht. Ich habe das 2 Wochen lang fast täglich geübt, damit der Überflieger so perfekt funktionierte. 
Das ist perfekte Bikebeherschung.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Oktober 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Und meine kleine Wassereinlage war natürlich pure Absicht. Ich habe das 2 Wochen lang fast täglich geübt, damit der Überflieger so perfekt funktionierte.
> Das ist perfekte Bikebeherschung.



Danke für den perfekten Frontflip

Und für die Rumpelstilzcheneinlage mit viel Humor

LG, Günther


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Oktober 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> So ersteinmal einen großen Dank an Klaus, der das gestrige Event organisiert hat.
> Da gab es wirklich nichts zu meckern. Wetter gut, Strecke gut (mit einer Ausnahme , Essen gut und klasse Leute). Was will man mehr.
> 
> Und meine kleine Wassereinlage war natürlich pure Absicht. Ich habe das 2 Wochen lang fast täglich geübt, damit der Überflieger so perfekt funktionierte.
> Das ist perfekte Bikebeherschung.



willkommen im Club der MTB Bademeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (26. Oktober 2009)

ach mist - ich würds gern gucken, geht aber auf der arbeit nicht...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Oktober 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Und meine kleine Wassereinlage war natürlich pure Absicht. Ich habe das 2 Wochen lang fast täglich geübt, damit der Überflieger so perfekt funktionierte.
> Das ist perfekte Bikebeherschung.


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Oktober 2009)

blöde sache das mit dem video  ich habe vorhin gehämmert ,geschraubt und geflext.hier ist das resultat 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7045609/Bachdurchfahrt


----------



## oxysept (26. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt klappt's; die Hintergrundmusik ist ja der Hammer .
Damit man den Text beim Original in Zukunft besser versteht:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoNkfOHBzQk"]YouTube - I Like To Move It, Move It - Madagascar (2) ( LONGER VERSION ) with lyrics[/ame]
*
*


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Oktober 2009)

@eisenarsch
Auch nicht schlecht
Sehr lustig, das andere lass auch mal drin: wg. der Qualität und der lustigen Hintergrundgeräusche!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## average.stalker (26. Oktober 2009)

super video hehehe.. 
ich hoffe, es war nicht zu kalt danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (27. Oktober 2009)

habe gestern noch jemanden in der Nähe vom Hohnsensee mit einem YT TuEs gesehen. werden ja immer mehr biker in hildesheim


----------



## HITOMI (27. Oktober 2009)

@eisenarsch
die videos mit herta sind ja auch super süß!


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Oktober 2009)

danke ,das ist mein guerilla-hörnchen  es kommt aus dem nichts und beißt mich


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Oktober 2009)

Wieder gut gebettet?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Oktober 2009)

dank diverser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ist vorerst alles okay


----------



## Harvester (27. Oktober 2009)

schaut mal:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/220048/cat/66


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wieder gut gebettet?
> LG, G-K-R



 entschuldige bitte meine unverschwiegenheit


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Oktober 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> schaut mal:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/220048/cat/66



Das ist frech, das ist def. die DX-magicshine Lampe für ca. 55 EUR...
..und im BM für 110 EUR


----------



## Molo (27. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Das ist frech, das ist def. die DX-magicshine Lampe für ca. 55 EUR...
> ..und im BM für 110 EUR



jeden Tag steht ein dummer auf


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab grad bei mir so inner Werkstatt gekramt und nen Kore lite Vorbau in Alu Natur gefunden.
unbenutzt und in original Verpackung.
Ist jemand recht groß bei euch und hat Verwendung für nen Vorbau mit 130mm länge?
Dann mal schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin, wollt am Wochenende mal am Tosmar fahren gehen, welche Trails sind denn da empfehlenswert und wo find ich die wenn? Gruß und danke!


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Oktober 2009)

der eine geht über den ganzen kam rüber, hoch und runter.
einer geht von der Tosmerhütte aus zum Söhrer Forsthaus, den Forstweg richtung Forsthaus fahren, nach ca 10-15- geht links der trail los.
Ein anderer beginnt nach ca 50-70m richtung die Sundern runter, auch links halten.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Oktober 2009)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Moin, wollt am Wochenende mal am Tosmar fahren gehen, welche Trails sind denn da empfehlenswert und wo find ich die wenn? Gruß und danke!



allgemein sind die Kammwege mit markierten Wanderwege und die hierzu querlaufenden kleinen Wege gute Pädken.
 Standard der von Ben genannte Weg Söhrer Forsthaus <-Tosmarhütte -> weiter Richtung Petze (Roter Punkt auf Weiß) und _|_ Weg Diekholzen <-> Wesseln


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Oktober 2009)

GÃ¼nther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Das ist frech, das ist def. die DX-magicshine Lampe fÃ¼r ca. 55 EUR...
> ..und im BM fÃ¼r 110 EUR



Achtung GeschÃ¤ftsmodell -> Lampe gut eingeleuchtet incl. Test-pÃ¤dken-video fÃ¼r nur 253,- â¬ 

Bitte je Lampe 40% Provision auf mein Honkong-Konto


----------



## tingel83 (28. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> allgemein sind die Kammwege mit markierten Wanderwege und die hierzu querlaufenden kleinen Wege gute Pädken.
> Standard der von Ben genannte Weg Söhrer Forsthaus <-Tosmarhütte -> weiter Richtung Petze (Roter Punkt auf Weiß) und _|_ Weg Diekholzen <-> Wesseln


 
Ist der Weg Richtung Petze, den ihr meint, auf openstreetmap.org schon eingezeichnet? Denn von der Tosmar-Hütte nach Süden gehen da ja nur zwei Waldautobahnen...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Oktober 2009)

osm ist suboptimal, sufu "Tosmar" hatten wir zuletzt so ab Seite 207


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Oktober 2009)




----------



## enemy111 (28. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist das söhrer Forsthaus ungefähr auf der Karte ? Die grobe Richtung


----------



## Molo (28. Oktober 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Wo ist das söhrer Forsthaus ungefähr auf der Karte ? Die grobe Richtung



rechts oben +20cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Oktober 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Wo ist das söhrer Forsthaus ungefähr auf der Karte ? Die grobe Richtung


Der war gut
Dass Du das als alter Diekholzer fragst,: auf der Karte nördlich
Ich komme gleich vorbei, schauen, ob Du es findest
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Molo (28. Oktober 2009)

will auch   scheiss gebrochener Mittelhandknochen 
morgen gibts endlich ernüchterung wann ich wieder darf


----------



## tingel83 (28. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


>


 
Super, danke. Unfassbar, wie oft ich da schon vorbeigefahren bin. ^^

An Pfädchenpfinder: osm rockt ja wohl  Schonmal auf openmtbmap.org geschaut?


----------



## waldhase (28. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Der war gut
> Dass Du das als alter Diekholzer fragst,: auf der Karte nördlich
> Ich komme gleich vorbei, schauen, ob Du es findest
> LG, G-K-R



Sag mal Günther, den Canyon-Trail sind wir doch bei unserer "Jimi-Tour" im Sommer gefahren oder? Schöne Strecke, genau das Richtige für mich.


----------



## enemy111 (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Ralf : ich wünsch dir immernoch gute Besserung und morgen dann  viel Glück


----------



## 2o83 (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Karte, schau mir das mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (28. Oktober 2009)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Danke für die Karte, schau mir das mal an!



schau mal auf openstreetmap.org

Alle Wege, die schwarz gestrichelt sind, sollten in Richtung single-trail gehen...

Fehlen natürlich noch einige, wie z. B. der masterass-trail.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Sag mal Günther, den Canyon-Trail sind wir doch bei unserer "Jimi-Tour" im Sommer gefahren oder? Schöne Strecke, genau das Richtige für mich.


Richtig, das ist der trail, zZ leider im unteren Teil verlegt mit Kronenholz...
in der ganzen Ecke wird zZ heftigst Holz geschlagen, besser, industriell abgebaut
Vielen Dank für die Fotos: schöne stimmungsvolle Tour, sehr schöne location! THX
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Sag mal Günther, den Canyon-Trail sind wir doch bei unserer "Jimi-Tour" im Sommer gefahren oder? Schöne Strecke, genau das Richtige für mich.



den CT sind wir nicht gefahren oder ich habe irgendetwas verdrängt. Den CT bin ich erst einmal gefahren und da war er sau matschig!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Oktober 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> den CT sind wir nicht gefahren oder ich habe irgendetwas verdrängt. Den CT bin ich erst einmal gefahren und da war er sau matschig!


Amnesie? Kurzzeitig verfahren? Hühnchenweg? Wir werden es nie erfahren
PS: Habe gestern  mit wunderkiste den Galgenberg iluminiert Wann kommt Dein Hongkong-Dealextreme-magicshine-HA-III SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## wunderkiste (29. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Habe gestern  mit wunderkiste den Galgenberg iluminiert Wann kommt Dein Hongkong-Dealextreme-magicshine-HA-III SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set?
> LG, G-K-R



Ich muss sagen 'nicht schlecht das Teil' - Evtl. baue ich meine Selbstbaulösung zur Stirnlampe um und bestelle mir auch noch eine.....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Amnesie? Kurzzeitig verfahren? Hühnchenweg? Wir werden es nie erfahren
> PS: Habe gestern  mit wunderkiste den Galgenberg iluminiert Wann kommt Dein Hongkong-Dealextreme-magicshine-HA-III SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set?
> LG, G-K-R



Nachts gehört der Wald dem Wild!!! Hoffe das ist grammatikalisch richtig. 
Den CT sind wir definitiv auf unserer "Altstadtfest-Runde" nicht gefahren.


----------



## wunderkiste (29. Oktober 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Den CT sind wir definitiv auf unserer "Altstadt-Fest-Runde" nicht gefahren.



Meinst Du mit "Altstadt-Fest-Runde" die Tour am 06.06.???
Wenn ja, dann sind wir den CT gefahren. Ich habe ihn an dem Tag kennen gelernt... Ich kann mich auch noch dunkel erinnern, dass ein paar Leute falsch abgebogen sind und ihn deshalb nicht gefahren sind...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Oktober 2009)

oooookay, war einer von denen die falsch abgebogen sind (Zum Ende der Tour?)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Oktober 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> oooookay, war einer von denen die falsch abgebogen sind (Zum Ende der Tour?)


 Er erinnert sich Hurra, wir haben unsern Jimi wieder

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Oktober 2009)

alle die mir folgen konnten  fuhren den CT, der Rest vernichtete sinnlos hm auf der FAB.

oha: Günther ist mit der Tastatur eindeutig schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> alle die mir folgen konnten.....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Oktober 2009)

...war zu dem Zeitpunkt der Tour ein hartes Wochenende:kotz:  (in chronologischer Zeitfolge)


----------



## anne waffel (29. Oktober 2009)

tröstet euch - selbst in solchen Zuständen unter solchen Umständen fahrt ihr mir immer noch gnadenlos davon 

Anne...Schnecke


----------



## Harvester (30. Oktober 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/220544/cat/66

Der NÃ¤chste, der die Lampe fÃ¼r 100â¬ anbietet....

Ich glaub ich will die auch mal in Aktion sehen


----------



## wunderkiste (30. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt noch schnell: 

 

 

 

 

 ...und dann geht es in den Harz.

@Günther: Ich werde dann meinen neuen (Deinen alten) Tacho auf Herz und Nieren prüfen....


----------



## wunderkiste (30. Oktober 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/220544/cat/66
> 
> Der Nächste, der die Lampe für 100 anbietet....
> 
> Ich glaub ich will die auch mal in Aktion sehen



Bei eBay sind auch schon jede Menge drin, z.B. die http://tinyurl.com/ykqkcvm Bin ja mal gespannt, was die bringt....


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Oktober 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Jetzt noch schnell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätteste mal was gesagt, wäre mitgekommen


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich will mich mal kurz hier einklinken und Hallo sagen.

Ich bin neu in Hildesheim und hätt da gerne mal nen Problem. Mir ist vor 2 Wochen mein MTB abhanden gekommen, weswegen ich seitdem sporadisch immer wieder mal nach einem guten MTB Laden schaue in der Stadt. Aber irgendwie finde ich nichts Gescheites. Auf meinem Weg zur Uni liegt das Geschäft Mispagel, aber da kann man doch kein Rad kaufen  Sowas von ignorant, unkommunikativ und unfreundlich... Schade.

Gibt es ein oder zwei gute MTB Lädchen in dieser Stadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Oktober 2009)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich will mich mal kurz hier einklinken und Hallo sagen.
> 
> ...


Moin Moin powerwheelie,
ich kenne noch zwei weitere MTB Läden:
Räder Emmelund
Dynamo Hildesheim
Schau mal, so groß ist die Auswahl an verschiedene MTB-Hersteller aber nicht: Emmel-Specialized   /  dynamo-Cube
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Günther, top, vielen Dank, da radel ich mal mit meinem Spacefahrrad vorbei.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Oktober 2009)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Sowas von ignorant, unkommunikativ und unfreundlich... Schade.



 Du bist hier in Norddeutschland gelandet!!! Hier sprüht man die Gefühle halt nicht so heraus

...Hameln, Fun Corner??


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja hey, ich bin in Norddeutschland geboren, trotzdem muss man sich nicht wie der hinterletzte Neandertaler benehmen, wenn ein Kunde mit der Spruch "Hallo, ich möchte in 1-2 Wochen ein Fahrrad kaufen" den Laden betritt. 

Hameln, hm, dann kann ich ja auch zu KeHa Sport ans hannöversche Steintor fahren. Die waren immer cool. Würde mir wünschen, es gäbe vor Ort einen solchen Schuppen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Oktober 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Du bist hier in Norddeutschland gelandet!!! Hier sprüht man die Gefühle halt nicht so heraus
> 
> ...Hameln, Fun Corner??


Kennst Du Mispagel jun. persönlich? Selbst gute Freunde gehen rückwärts aus dem Laden wenn der suboptimale Laune hat! 
Funcorner Hameln ist natürlich eine richtig gute Adresse
LG, G-K-R


----------



## jaamaa (31. Oktober 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> alle die mir folgen konnten  fuhren den CT, der Rest vernichtete sinnlos hm auf der FAB.





Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> oooookay, war einer von denen die falsch abgebogen sind (Zum Ende der Tour?)



Das war damals nicht eine Frage des Könnens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, sondern eher eine Sache des Wollens. 
Wir sind auch nicht falsch abgebogen, sondern haben uns aus Rücksicht auf den oder die Schwächsten der Gruppe für diese sinnlose höhenmetervernichtende Variante entschieden, obwohl man hier eher das hohe Tempo der Tour als sinnlos bezeichnen darf, auch in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass doch einige nicht mithalten konnten und auch eher ausgestiegen sind!

Schade, denn bis heute ist es mir nicht mehr gelungen meinen Sohn für irgendeine Tour zu motivieren, da er sich nun für Freeride, Downhill und Bikepark entschieden hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (31. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin powerwheelie,
> ich kenne noch zwei weitere MTB Läden:
> Räder Emmelund
> Dynamo Hildesheim
> ...







WOW ! faaaaaaaaaaaaalsch ! fehler fehler fehler !
wer zu emmel geht hat verloren !

- techniker in der wekstatt haben keine Ahnung !
- Unfreundlich
- total überteuerte Preise und vorallem die Preise für Reperaturen / Ersatzteile 
... °!

Auf keinen Fall ! 


Dynamo, da kannste auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schauen !


----------



## wunderkiste (31. Oktober 2009)

@Ben: War mehr oder weniger ne spontane Sache... Trotzdem will ich Dir die schöne Aussicht vom Brocken nicht vorenthalten







@Günther: Tacho funktioniert bestens.  Ich bin zufrieden, habe gestern die ersten 1200hm drauf gefahren...


----------



## waldhase (31. Oktober 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> @Ben: War mehr oder weniger ne spontane Sache... Trotzdem will ich Dir die schöne Aussicht vom Brocken nicht vorenthalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Aussicht - es geht doch nichts über eine gute Fernsicht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> WOW ! faaaaaaaaaaaaalsch ! fehler fehler fehler !
> wer zu emmel geht hat verloren !
> 
> - techniker in der wekstatt haben keine Ahnung !
> ...



Kann ich so bestätigen, von Rennrädern hat er Ahnung von MTB eher weniger. 

Inner Osterstrasse ist noch einer, der den Bergamont vertrieb hab, weiß den Namen aber nicht genau.

Außer du willst nen Yeti oder Wheeler haben, dann kannste mich fragen.

Ansosnten halt Funcorner Hameln, haben ja jetzt nen neuen großen Laden


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Oktober 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> WOW ! faaaaaaaaaaaaalsch ! fehler fehler fehler !
> wer zu emmel geht hat verloren !
> 
> - techniker in der wekstatt haben keine Ahnung !
> ...





Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen, von Rennrädern hat er Ahnung von MTB eher weniger.
> 
> Inner Osterstrasse ist noch einer, der den Bergamont vertrieb hab, weiß den Namen aber nicht genau.
> 
> ...


Ihr seid alles Experten.....
Es ging um Neu-MTB-Räder in Hildesheim und das es bei Emmel & Dynamo welche gibt wollt Ihr doch nicht in Abrede stellen, oder?
Bis dahin ging meine Info; zur Werkstattqualität insgesamt kann ich nichts schreiben bis auf meine z. T. persönlichen Erfahrungen bei:
schneller u. korrekter Zentrierung von MTB-LR (bei Emmel);
Restarbeiten erledige ich selbst!
schneller u. korrekter Abwicklung von Gewährleistungsansprüchen/Service i.A. der Hersteller usw. (bei Emmel)
Außerdem bin ich keine Freund von subjektiven Pauschalurteilen!

LG, Günther-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (31. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Inner Osterstrasse ist noch einer, der den Bergamont vertrieb hab, weiß den Namen aber nicht genau.



Fahrrad Ritzel heisst der.. Hin und wieder hat der auch mal paar MTB's da rumstehen..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Oktober 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


>



 Bist Du tauchen gewesen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Fahrrad Ritzel heisst der.. Hin und wieder hat der auch mal paar MTB's da rumstehen..



Jo genau Ritzel, aber normal hat er immer was stehen bei guten Preisen.
Beratung ist auch ganz Ok


----------



## HITOMI (31. Oktober 2009)

Kommen gerade von ner Singletrailrunde am Galgenberg zurück. Das Wetter ist ja mal richtig super zum Biken 
Einige Trails / Wege sind allerdings oberhalb von Itzum und Lechstedt gesperrt - Jagdbetrieb...


----------



## waldhase (31. Oktober 2009)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich will mich mal kurz hier einklinken und Hallo sagen.
> 
> ...



Worauf legst Du den Wert?
Welche Art von Rad suchst Du?
Wieviel willst Du investieren?
Worauf legst Du bei einem Fahrradladen wert?
- Nur Kauf
- Auch Reparaturen und Wartung
- Hauptsache billig?


VG.
WH

PS. Ansonsten kann ich mich Günther anschließen und jetzt nicht vorn PC sitzen, sondern raus und fahren - bin dann mal weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Oktober 2009)

Salve, 
haben eine schöne Runde gedreht: Tosmar & Südwald und über Petze zurück
Leider war der Trail (2. pfädchen-West-spezial-trail) 500m nach dem Einstieg komplett zu mit frisch geschlagenem Holz
Sind dann die Westvariante über den Roten Berg nach Richtung Petze gefahren THX, GPS-Jimi & Roberto Blacko
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (31. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> haben eine schöne Runde gedreht: Tosmar & Südwald und über Petze zurück
> Leider war der Trail (2. pfädchen-West-spezial-trail) 500m nach dem Einstieg komplett zu mit frisch geschlagenem Holz
> Sind dann die Westvariante über den Roten Berg nach Richtung Petze gefahren THX, GPS-Jimi & Roberto Blacko
> LG, Günther



Schöne Tour!


----------



## Ben-HD (31. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Worauf legst Du den Wert?
> Welche Art von Rad suchst Du?
> Wieviel willst Du investieren?
> Worauf legst Du bei einem Fahrradladen wert?
> ...



Es geht mir primär um einen lokalen Ansprechpartner. Ich mag die "support your local dealer" Idee. Denn von Geiz ist geil halte ich nichts, sondern brauche gute Unterstützung. Falls mal wirklich was is, dann kann man sowas gut gebrauchen. Habe ich in Hannover auch so gehalten bei ATB und Keha. Da war es mir egal, ob der Reifen im Netz als Paar 10 Euro günstiger war oder der Vorbau nen Fünfer billiger. 

Schrauben kann ich selber, fahre aber noch nicht so lange MTB und muss gestehen, die Szene und die Produktvielfalt ist erschlagend. Um da mal nen groben Überblick zu bekommen, braucht man (bzw brauche ich) einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort. Darum ging´s eigentlich primär  Denn bis ich die ganze Erfahrung gemacht habe, die ein Dealer mit x-Jahren Erfahrung bereits hat, habe ich ein Vermögen ausgegeben. Und das kann ich mir momentan nicht leisten


----------



## waldhase (31. Oktober 2009)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Es geht mir primär um einen lokalen Ansprechpartner. Ich mag die "support your local dealer" Idee. Denn von Geiz ist geil halte ich nichts, sondern brauche gute Unterstützung. Falls mal wirklich was is, dann kann man sowas gut gebrauchen. Habe ich in Hannover auch so gehalten bei ATB und Keha. Da war es mir egal, ob der Reifen im Netz als Paar 10 Euro günstiger war oder der Vorbau nen Fünfer billiger.
> 
> Schrauben kann ich selber, fahre aber noch nicht so lange MTB und muss gestehen, die Szene und die Produktvielfalt ist erschlagend. Um da mal nen groben Überblick zu bekommen, braucht man (bzw brauche ich) einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort. Darum ging´s eigentlich primär  Denn bis ich die ganze Erfahrung gemacht habe, die ein Dealer mit x-Jahren Erfahrung bereits hat, habe ich ein Vermögen ausgegeben. Und das kann ich mir momentan nicht leisten



Klingt gut, fahr zu Dynamo.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach dem richtigen Rad.


----------



## Ben-HD (31. Oktober 2009)

Das werd ich mir diesmal aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt zaubern. Schaue gerade nach einem bezahlbaren Fully. Denn wenn ich bedenke, wie lange mein Cube Reaction 2008 im Neuzustand war... dann war das genau einzig und allein der Tag an dem ich es gekauft habe. Danach Wald, Berge, Äste, Dreck, Schmodder, Steine, Stürze, Baumstümpfe. Habe es eben benutzt. Und dafür brauche ich nichts optisch neuwertiges.

Vielleicht gibt ja der MTB News Bikemarkt was her, sollten sich die Verkäufer mal melden


----------



## wunderkiste (1. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bist Du tauchen gewesen?



Die Luftfeuchtigkeit war so hoch, dass ich kurzfristig dachte ich sei tauchen...


----------



## enemy111 (1. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ihr seid alles Experten.....
> Es ging um Neu-MTB-Räder in Hildesheim und das es bei Emmel & Dynamo welche gibt wollt Ihr doch nicht in Abrede stellen, oder?
> Bis dahin ging meine Info; zur Werkstattqualität insgesamt kann ich nichts schreiben bis auf meine z. T. persönlichen Erfahrungen bei:
> schneller u. korrekter Zentrierung von MTB-LR (bei Emmel);
> ...




Die können auch nicht zentrieren du Experte 
Und teuer ist da alles, wie gesagt auch RÄDER, und das was sie an Bikes verkaufen verhunzeln sie mit Reflektoren und noch mehr .. ******
Beim P2 ist das der härteste Fall was die da für einen Müll drangeklatscht haben !  Einmal ganz kleines bisschen falsch aufgekommen und die Dinger sind draussen.
An Touren Räder sind übrigens auch welche, ist ja eher dein Bereich... Aber naja, kann mir Wurscht sein wo wer was kauft !


----------



## waldhase (1. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Die können auch nicht zentrieren du Experte
> Und teuer ist da alles, wie gesagt auch RÄDER, und das was sie an Bikes verkaufen verhunzeln sie mit Reflektoren und noch mehr .. ******
> Beim P2 ist das der härteste Fall was die da für einen Müll drangeklatscht haben !  Einmal ganz kleines bisschen falsch aufgekommen und die Dinger sind draussen.
> An Touren Räder sind übrigens auch welche, ist ja eher dein Bereich... Aber naja, kann mir Wurscht sein wo wer was kauft !



Vielleicht setzt Du mal eine andere Brille auf, Emmel ist sicher kein Experte für Freerider, Enduro und Downhill-Bikes, deshalb kann er trotzdem im Touren und Crossbereich gute Arbeit leisten. Ich selbst und auch 3 Freunde haben dort Bikes gekauft und wir sind mit der Arbeit zufrieden. Wenn Du es eh selber besser machst, dann brauchst ja eh keinen Händler bzw. Werkstatt, kauf die Räder und Teile im Internet und schraube selber...
VG.
WH


----------



## enemy111 (1. November 2009)

Ich habe all meine Räder bei Emmel gekauft Freund des Schlammes  bis auf meine Ufo-st, welches sie nicht aufnehmen bzw. nur mit großen Murren in die Werkstatt nehmen würden, wurde mir von einem Mechaniker gesagt. Nunja, Stammkunde bin ich da nie wieder.
Ich denk mal ich kenn Emmel besser als du,da ich auch nur ca. 1 Kilometer Luftlinie entfernt wohne.
Angefangen mit Puky und co.. wo mir mit 12 ein Rahmen gerissen ist nach einer sogenannten "  Inspektion "..was sie anbieten. Insgesamt hab ich dort 4 Räder gekauft bzw. damals bekommen. Der Service war das allerletze, inkompetent und unfreundlich.. 

Ich glaub du solltest mal lieber deine Brille jetzt im Dunkeln absetzen, dann siehst du vielleicht mal was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (1. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Ich habe all meine Räder bei Emmel gekauft Freund des Schlammes  bis auf meine Ufo-st, welches sie nicht aufnehmen bzw. nur mit großen Murren in die Werkstatt nehmen würden, wurde mir von einem Mechaniker gesagt. Nunja, Stammkunde bin ich da nie wieder.
> Ich denk mal ich kenn Emmel besser als du,da ich auch nur ca. 1 Kilometer Luftlinie entfernt wohne.
> Angefangen mit Puky und co.. wo mir mit 12 ein Rahmen gerissen ist nach einer sogenannten "  Inspektion "..was sie anbieten. Insgesamt hab ich dort 4 Räder gekauft bzw. damals bekommen. Der Service war das allerletze, inkompetent und unfreundlich..



Ich bin nicht der Verteidiger von Emmel, aber wer hat dich gezwungen nach den schlechten Erfahrungen weiterhin dort Räder zu kaufen....
BTW, wohin sollte denn Powerwheelie nach deiner Meinung gehen (denn das war ja wohl die Frage)?
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## enemy111 (1. November 2009)

Zu Dynamo! ( wie ich jetzt glaub ich zum 3.mal schreibe )  oder hinter dem Markplatz ist auch noch ein Laden, den ich aber nicht persönlich kenne.Mehr gibt´s in Hildesheim eigentlich nicht.
Damann ist auch nicht der Brüller, aber immernoch besser als Räder Emmel.
In Alfeld soll auch ein guter Laden sein..

Rat mal warum mein aktuelles Bike nicht von Emmel kommt !


----------



## don_Peiler (1. November 2009)

also ich kann mich, was emmel angeht, nur auf die seite von enemy stellen:
ich hab da nur ein fahrrad gekauft, ein specialized p2, die typen haben mir reflektoren an den rahmen und die gabel geklebt, die ich nich ohne den rahmen/gabel zu beschädigen abbekomme, das war das erste, und jetzt kommt der kunden sevice und die werkstatt: das p2 is ein dirtbike,also eigentlich auch zum dirtbiken gedacht aber..........ich war ne zeit lang echt jede woche bei denen weil imma was kaputt geht, z.B. die bremse, die schon ca 5 mal ausgewechselt wurde, aber die is schon wieda kaputt ist :rrrrrrrrrr: ich könnt kotzen...............und einigemale musste ich mir auch noch anhören, das ich das bike mit absicht kaputt mach, irgentwelche 4meter drops mit dem teil mache und so ne vollgekakte beschissene *******.........das war echt die höhe,da kommt der typ echt an und beschimpft mich, einen kunden und das nur weil die es nicht hinbekommen eine scheiß bremse auszuwechseln oda nen neuen reifen(!) aufuziehen 
so langsam habe ich die faxen auch echt dicke mit denen kann nur empfelen einen anderen händler zu suchen


----------



## tingel83 (1. November 2009)

don_Peiler schrieb:


> also ich kann mich, was emmel angeht, nur auf die seite von enemy stellen:
> ich hab da nur ein fahrrad gekauft, ein specialized p2, die typen haben mir reflektoren an den rahmen und die gabel geklebt, die ich nich ohne den rahmen/gabel zu beschädigen abbekomme, das war das erste, und jetzt kommt der kunden sevice und die werkstatt: das p2 is ein dirtbike,also eigentlich auch zum dirtbiken gedacht aber..........ich war ne zeit lang echt jede woche bei denen weil imma was kaputt geht, z.B. die bremse, die schon ca 5 mal ausgewechselt wurde, aber die is schon wieda kaputt ist :rrrrrrrrrr: ich könnt kotzen...............und einigemale musste ich mir auch noch anhören, das ich das bike mit absicht kaputt mach, irgentwelche 4meter drops mit dem teil mache und so ne vollgekakte beschissene *******.........das war echt die höhe,da kommt der typ echt an und beschimpft mich, einen kunden und das nur weil die es nicht hinbekommen eine scheiß bremse auszuwechseln oda nen neuen reifen(!) aufuziehen
> so langsam habe ich die faxen auch echt dicke mit denen kann nur empfelen einen anderen händler zu suchen



Zu deinem Post passen so viele Bilder, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## enemy111 (1. November 2009)




----------



## don_Peiler (1. November 2009)

@tingel83:ich nehm das mal also kompliment
ps: RÄDER EMMEL IST ******* UND DUMM UND BEHINDERT AUßERDEM HABEN DIE KEINE AHNUNG VON BIKES UND FALLS ICH ES NOCH NICHT ERWÄHNT HABE SIE SIND *******!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (1. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> In Alfeld soll auch ein guter Laden sein..



Welchen meinst du?
Mir fällt so spontan bzgl. Radläden in Alfeld nur Kelpe und Bike Point ein.
Vor einigen Jahren gab es noch nebenan vom Hagebaumarkt einen guten kleinen Laden (sogar mit Nicolai Rädern). Den gibt es aber leider nicht mehr.
In Gronau ist noch Leinebike und in Hameln eben Funcorner.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. November 2009)

Habe bisher zwei neue Bikes bei unterschiedlichen Händlern gekauft und muss sagen: Ich kaufe nie wieder ein Neurad! Ich habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich beim Händler so lange "König Kunde" bin, bis das Bike bezahlt ist. Danach interessiert sich keiner mehr für mich oder mein Bike. 
Mein Tip: Schau mal in den Bikemarkt! Habe da auch mein Big Hit gefunden.


----------



## enemy111 (1. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Welchen meinst du?
> Mir fällt so spontan bzgl. Radläden in Alfeld nur Kelpe und Bike Point ein.
> Vor einigen Jahren gab es noch nebenan vom Hagebaumarkt einen guten kleinen Laden (sogar mit Nicolai Rädern). Den gibt es aber leider nicht mehr.
> In Gronau ist noch Leinebike und in Hameln eben Funcorner.




" NUR ".. das sind dann 2 Händler in einer Kleinstadt wie Alfeld- Hildesheim hat nur einen guten Laden.. da kann doch irgendwie was nicht von dem Größenverhältnis nicht stimmen.
Keine Ahnung welcher, benni, also frorider ben , meinte, dass es in Alfeld einen guten Händler gibt !


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. November 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich beim Händler so lange "König Kunde" bin, bis das Bike bezahlt ist.
> .



Sehr interessant! Das Gefühl habe und hatte ich wenn ich zurück blicke auch! Bitte beachte das Du aber auch gerade hier im Bike-Markt tief in die braune Masse greifen kannst (ich habe Glück gehabt)!!

don_Peiler ... "Du noch viel lernen musst junger Padawan"

Die Werkstatt von Kelpe in Alfeld kann ich übrigens wärmstens empfehlen, Leute mit Plan und Sachverstand... und freundlich sind die . Alles negative lasse ich in der Schublade, da jeder mal einen schlechten Tag haben kann.


----------



## don_Peiler (1. November 2009)

@jimi der bayer:  was soll ich den noch lernen, kannst mir ja schon ma dabei helfen?!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. November 2009)

don_Peiler schrieb:


> schon ma dabei helfen?!


----------



## don_Peiler (1. November 2009)

naja ganz ernst gemeint war das eig nicht.........


----------



## wunderkiste (2. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Diskussion bezüglich Fahrradläden /-werkstätten relativ überflüssig, da es an jedem Laden etwas zu meckern gibt. Jeder von uns hat bestimmt schon eine oder mehrere schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Deshalb spare ich es mir auch hier meinen Senf zu Emmel oder Dynamo abzugeben....


----------



## enemy111 (2. November 2009)

Und jetzt könnte mal wieder ein Bild kommen finde ich !


----------



## oxysept (2. November 2009)

Gestern in den Sieben Bergen mit dem Handy aufgenommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Gestern in den Sieben Bergen mit dem Handy aufgenommen:


Lass mich raten, der Turm heißt: "Turm der Völkerverständigung" o.s.ä.

Sieben Berge, muß ich immer an Märchen denken...

LG, Günther


----------



## Chandru (2. November 2009)

Vorgestern in den sieben Bergen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, der Turm heißt: "Turm der Völkerverständigung" o.s.ä.
> 
> Sieben Berge, muß ich immer an Märchen denken...
> 
> LG, Günther


Okay, war Spaß, der eine Turm ist...

und der andere jener
LG, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (2. November 2009)

Alle guten Dinge sind drei:


----------



## ollibolli (2. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Alle guten Dinge sind drei:



da habe ich mal im Winter bei Schnee und knackigen Minusgraden drin übernachtet


----------



## average.stalker (2. November 2009)

habt ihr euch jetzt wieder alle lieb?


----------



## tingel83 (2. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Und jetzt könnte mal wieder ein Bild kommen finde ich !


----------



## Bogeyman (2. November 2009)




----------



## waldhase (2. November 2009)

Vielleicht gemeinsame Trikots - gemeinsames Auftreten beim Salze-Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (2. November 2009)

Und noch einer aus der Gegend


----------



## macorama (3. November 2009)

@Fahrradladendiskussion: Ich will die Diskussion sicher nicht neu entflammen und vorallem keine Weerung einbringen, aber wer die 50 km Fahrt nicht scheut sollte sich ueberlegen ob er nicht einen Abstecher nach Hameln macht. dort ist die Auswahl wenigstens um einiges groesser und Leute sind wenigstens freundlich. 

Gruesse vom Neueinsteiger ins Fully-fahren


----------



## oxysept (3. November 2009)

Und, wer kennt diesen Turm:


 

Von oben eröffnet sich folgende Aussicht:




(_Besteht Interesse eine Tour durch den Vogler zu machen? Bin dort noch nie mit dem Rad gewesen, gibt bestimmt einiges zu entdecken!_)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. November 2009)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Und noch einer aus der Gegend



Wo steht der denn???


----------



## tingel83 (3. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Von oben eröffnet sich folgende Aussicht:


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das ist, aber tolles Bild!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wo steht der denn???


...der steht auf dem Külf-Höhenzug, heißt:
Cölleturm
Dort haben wir am 19. September eine kleine Pause eingelegt, das war die oxysept-über-viele-Berge-mußt-Du-fahren-Tour
Du warst nochmal wo genau?:
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (3. November 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das ist, aber tolles Bild!



Danke, habe mir auch fast die Hände beim Fotografieren abgefroren !
(@tingel83: die Dateinamen der Bilder verraten den Standort.)

Gleicher Turm, diesmal in die entgegengesetzte Richtung fotografiert:


----------



## tingel83 (3. November 2009)

Wow, großes Kino.

Ich sehe gerade, man kann die Bilder ja anklicken.


----------



## rODAHn (3. November 2009)

Einen Turm habe ich auch noch...


----------



## waldhase (3. November 2009)

Wer hat Interesse nÃ¤chstes Jahr einen Lehrgang zum Trailscout mit zu machen?
Viele haben sicher auch ohne diesen Lehrgang die QualitÃ¤ten dazu, doch es ist sicher eine lustige Sache, vor allen wenn wir eine kleine Truppe aus der Region zusammen bekommen.

Kurze Beschreiben:
_*Lehrgang zum MTB-Trailscout (Grundstufe)*
Der âTrailscoutâ bildet den Einstieg in das kompetente Guiden. Dieser erste 4-tÃ¤gige Lehrgang richtet sich vorwiegend an Personen, die in ihnen vertrauten Revieren Touren anbieten und diese mit dem grÃ¶ÃtmÃ¶glichen Erlebnis fÃ¼r die Teilnehmer durchfÃ¼hren wollen. Und das auf sichere Art. Die Ausbildung zum MTB-Trailscout sollte fÃ¼r jeden Voraussetzung sein, der das Guiding - sei es im Verein oder kommerziell - ernsthaft betreiben mÃ¶chte._ 

Die Termine fÃ¼r 2010 stehen noch nicht fest, in den letzten Jahren sind die LehrgÃ¤nge in Clausthal-Zellerfeld durchgefÃ¼hrt worden.
Also lieber SpaÃ zusammen als SpaÃallein.
VG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (3. November 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Einen Turm habe ich auch noch...



SZ-Lichtenberg.
Schöne Ecke zum radeln, wie dieses Jahr zur Maibock-Tour. Nächstes Mal sicher mit ein paar mehr aus der Hildesheimer Ecke (Adler Host - Bismarckturm etc.).


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wer hat Interesse nÃ¤chstes Jahr einen Lehrgang zum Trailscout mit zu machen?
> Viele haben sicher auch ohne diesen Lehrgang die QualitÃ¤ten dazu, doch es ist sicher eine lustige Sache, vor allen wenn wir eine kleine Truppe aus der Region zusammen bekommen.
> 
> Kurze Beschreiben:
> ...


Interessante Idee
Schauen wir mal
LG, G-K-R


----------



## jaamaa (3. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wer hat Interesse nächstes Jahr einen Lehrgang zum Trailscout mit zu machen?
> Viele haben sicher auch ohne diesen Lehrgang die Qualitäten dazu, doch es ist sicher eine lustige Sache, vor allen wenn wir eine kleine Truppe aus der Region zusammen bekommen.
> 
> Kurze Beschreiben:
> ...



Ja feine Sache, nur hast du vergessen folgendes zu erwähnen.........

*Kosten (Stand: März 2008)*

-         Mountainbike-Trailscout:
 2008:                  ca. 345,00 
-         Mountainbike-Guide Inland:
 2009:                                       ca. 550,00 
 Mountainbike-Guide Ausland:      ca. 750,00  (Stand: Februar 2008)


-         Überfachlicher Teil:                    ca. 100,00  (Empfänger jeweiliger Landessportbund)


----------



## rODAHn (3. November 2009)

Ist schon mal einer von Euch den Kammweg vom Ith gefahren?
..lohnt sich der?

Die Bilder auf Google Earth sehen ja echt vielversprechend aus!


----------



## HITOMI (3. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...der steht auf dem Külf-Höhenzug, heißt:
> Cölleturm[/URL]
> Dort haben wir am 19. September eine kleine Pause eingelegt, das war die oxysept-über-viele-Berge-mußt-Du-fahren-Tour
> Du warst nochmal wo genau?:
> LG, G-K-R



Genau


----------



## waldhase (3. November 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja feine Sache, nur hast du vergessen folgendes zu erwÃ¤hnen.........
> 
> *Kosten (Stand: MÃ¤rz 2008)*
> 
> ...



Ich habe gefragt wer Interesse hat.
Ausserdem habe ich nicht vom Mountainbike-Guide geschrieben.
Und die Kosten fÃ¼r 2010 stehen noch nicht fest, werden sicher auch vom Veranstaltungsort abhÃ¤gig sein. Die Kosten beinhalten idR. 4 Ãb. mit HP. usw.
Wnzsw.: Man muss Mitglied eines im LSB angeschlossenen Verein sein.

SchÃ¶nen Abend noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerry1420 (4. November 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ist schon mal einer von Euch den Kammweg vom Ith gefahren?
> ..lohnt sich der?
> 
> Die Bilder auf Google Earth sehen ja echt vielversprechend aus!



Moin,

dann geb ich mal meinen Einstieg. 
Der Kammweg auf dem Ith ist zwischen Lauenstein und Ithwiesen nicht so ganz einfach zu fahren. Technisch streckenweise recht anspruchsvoll. Ich bin dort schon länger nicht mehr gefahren, war aber "früher" mit meinem Hardtail immer mehr genervt als das ich die Strecke cool fand. - Eigentlich wär's aber nochmal nen Versuch wert. 

Zwischen Lauenstein (Lauensteiner Platte) Richtung Norden (also Richtung Coppenbrügge) läßt sich der Weg super fahren. Ist allerdings für MTBs gesperrt *räusper* und am Wochenende keinesfalls zu empfehlen, da es dort vor Spaziergängern wimmelt.

Noch kurz was zu mir...der Ith ist mein altes Heimatrevier. Inzwischen treibe ich mich nach Umzug mehr in der Gegend Hildesheimer Wald/Giesen Truppenübungsplatz rum. Bin hier schon länger registriert, aber mehr als stiller Mitleser unterwegs. 

Gruß,
Gerry


----------



## oxysept (4. November 2009)

Gerry1420 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dann geb ich mal meinen Einstieg.
> Der Kammweg auf dem Ith ist zwischen Lauenstein und Ithwiesen nicht so ganz einfach zu fahren. Technisch streckenweise recht anspruchsvoll. Ich bin dort schon länger nicht mehr gefahren, war aber "früher" mit meinem Hardtail immer mehr genervt als das ich die Strecke cool fand. - Eigentlich wär's aber nochmal nen Versuch wert.
> ...


 
Ich bin den Ithkammweg von den Ithwiesen bis Lauenstein Mitte September abgefahren, da ich vorhatte ihn in die Tour vom 19.09. einzubauen. Das erste Stück von den Ithwiesen bis zur Schutzhütte ist gut zu fahren, danach musste ich fast genauso viel schieben/tragen wie ich fahren konnte (war aber auch nass und durch das viele Laub sehr glitschig). Schon etwas nervig der letzte Abschnitt. Fahre allerdings eine Hardtail und bin fahrtechnisch nicht so geübt.
Im Sommer bei trockenen Verhältnissen mit einem Fully bestimmt sehr spaßig.


----------



## eisenarsch (4. November 2009)

Gerry1420 schrieb:


> Inzwischen treibe ich mich nach Umzug mehr in der Gegend Hildesheimer Wald/Giesen Truppenübungsplatz rum. Bin hier schon länger registriert, aber mehr als stiller Mitleser unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß,
> Gerry



willkommen im "meinem" revier  vielleicht sieht man sich da mal


----------



## Bogeyman (4. November 2009)

Gerry1420 schrieb:


> [...]
> Zwischen Lauenstein (Lauensteiner Platte) Richtung Norden (also Richtung Coppenbrügge) läßt sich der Weg super fahren. Ist allerdings für MTBs gesperrt *räusper* und am Wochenende keinesfalls zu empfehlen, da es dort vor Spaziergängern wimmelt.
> [...]



Hi, genau den Teil bin ich diesen Sommer auch mal gefahren, Lauenstein -> Coppenbruegge, der erste Teil bis zum Turm ist teilweise etwas verblockt gewesen, aber selbst mit dem HT und etwas Geschick noch machbar... Nach dem Turm Richtung Norden wird es dann richtig flowig... bis es dann kurz vor Coppenbruegge steil bergab geht 
Welcher Teil ist den fuer MTBs gesperrt? Das Waldschutzgebiet ab ca. Adam & Eva?


----------



## Gerry1420 (4. November 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Welcher Teil ist den fuer MTBs gesperrt? Das Waldschutzgebiet ab ca. Adam & Eva?



Der komplette Weg von Adam & Eva bis zum Steinbruch ist offiziell für MTBs gesperrt. - Die Schilder hängen allerings so hoch oben (wohl aus gutem Grund...) an irgendwelche Bäume genagelt das man's garantiert nicht sieht wenn man's nicht weiß.


----------



## oxysept (4. November 2009)

Eine Bildersammlung des Ithkammwegs (Ithwiesen bis Lauenstein) vom September:


----------



## waldhase (4. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Eine Bildersammlung des Ithkammwegs (Ithwiesen bis Lauenstein) vom September:



Schöne Fotos und schöne Gegend. Ist die Strecke, die gesperrt ist?
Warum ist die Strecke gesperrt?


----------



## tobone (4. November 2009)

Sieht gut aus. Wo fährt man denn los wenn man den kompletten Kammweg fahren will und wie lang ist der? Gibt es dann sowas wie eine Rundtour um wieder zurück zu kommen? Kenne mich in deer Gegend garnicht aus.
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal den Weg beschreiben oder eine Karte reinstellen.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## oxysept (4. November 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Wo fährt man denn los wenn man den kompletten Kammweg fahren will und wie lang ist der? Gibt es dann sowas wie eine Rundtour um wieder zurück zu kommen? Kenne mich in deer Gegend garnicht aus.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal den Weg beschreiben oder eine Karte reinstellen.
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Google hat mich zu folgender Tour im Netz geführt:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8025.html
Rundtour mit Beschreibung, Karte und downloadbarem Track.

Meine Tour im September (zumindest der Teil durch den Ith) ging von der B240 (Segelflugplatz) bis zur L425 (Lauenstein) auf dem Kammweg entlang. Waren ca. 15-20 km Singeltrail.
Das ist dann aber nicht der komplette Kammweg. Fehlt noch das Stück von Holzen bis zur B240 und der Abschnitt von der L425 bis nach Coppenbruegge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. November 2009)

Ist das der Teil ab DAV Zeltplatz?
Dann ist der wegen dem Naturschutz gesperrt, Kletterer und Wanderer dürfen an den stellen auch nur auf den Wegen bleiben, daher gibs da ja auch Wegebau, musste ich selber schon mal mitmachen.


----------



## tobone (4. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Google hat mich zu folgender Tour im Netz geführt:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8025.html
> Rundtour mit Beschreibung, Karte und downloadbarem Track.
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal. Ist der Weg wirklich so unfahrbar wie er da beschrieben wird?
Wie ist es den in % mit fahren und schieben/tragen?


----------



## oxysept (4. November 2009)

Wie oben weiter schon geschrieben ist das Stück zwischen Segelflugplatz und der Schutzhütte (Höhe Wallensen) sehr gut befahrbar. 
Von der Schutzhütte bis Lauenstein gibt es viele verblockte Abschnitte, die jetzt bei Nasse und nassem Laub schwierig sein dürften. 
Die tolle Aussicht, die vielen Klippen und der schöne Buchenwald gleichen das viele Schieben und Tragen aber mehr als aus.


----------



## rODAHn (4. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Eine Bildersammlung des Ithkammwegs (Ithwiesen bis Lauenstein) vom September:



Da muss ich hin! 
...das sieht ja nach einem Bike-Paradies aus!

Eventuell können wir uns ja auch mit ein paar leuten zusammenschließen!?
LG

...und danke für die Infos!


----------



## tingel83 (5. November 2009)

Wer mehr über die Geologie des Ith erfahren möchte, sollte sich mal dieses Video anschauen: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R64keIZb4tI"]YouTube- Vogler-DVD: Prof. Dr. Klink stellt das Ith-Hils-Gebirge vor[/ame]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. November 2009)

Sauschönes Fleckchen Erde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (5. November 2009)

@tingel83
Da fuehlt man sich ja wieder wie auf Exkursion mit der Uni, nur das  man diesmal nicht so viel im Dreck wuehlen muss 

@Gerry1420
mmhhh die Schilder habe ich echt nicht gesehen und ich verstehe auch nicht warum gerade dieses Stueck "gesperrt" ist. Ok vor und hinter dem AT ist es nicht gerade leicht, aber sonst doch ein guter, schoen fluessiger Trail. Naja mich wird er nicht abhalten da nochmal lang zu fahren... dann aber wohl mit 'nem Fully und zu einer Stunde wo man nicht mehr mit Wanderern rechnen muss, den gerade das Stueck AT <-> Adam&Eva habe ich richtig flowig in Erinnerung bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Gerry1420 (5. November 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> @Gerry1420
> mmhhh die Schilder habe ich echt nicht gesehen und ich verstehe auch nicht warum gerade dieses Stueck "gesperrt" ist. Ok vor und hinter dem AT ist es nicht gerade leicht, aber sonst doch ein guter, schoen fluessiger Trail. Naja mich wird er nicht abhalten da nochmal lang zu fahren... dann aber wohl mit 'nem Fully und zu einer Stunde wo man nicht mehr mit Wanderern rechnen muss, den gerade das Stueck AT <-> Adam&Eva habe ich richtig flowig in Erinnerung bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit.



Ich denke mal das ist wegen der Wandererhorden. Gerade im Frühling zur Lerchenspornblüte ist da die Hölle los. Ich hatte mich da schon mehr als ein mal mit wanderstockschwingenden Oppas in den Haaren. - In Schaaren alles platt latschen ist kein Problem, aber mit'm Ratt langgurken ist verboten. Naja...leidiges Thema. - Ich glaub ich muß da demnächst auch mal wieder hinkurbeln. 

Gruß,
Gerry


----------



## wunderkiste (6. November 2009)

Kennst Sich jemand von Euch in dem Waldgebiet zwischen Autobahn und Heinde (neben der Mülldeponie) aus? Ich war bisher nur zweimal auf Forstwegen unterwegs. Gibt es dort evtl. Trails???


----------



## tingel83 (6. November 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Kennst Sich jemand von Euch in dem Waldgebiet zwischen Autobahn und Heinde (neben der Mülldeponie) aus? Ich war bisher nur zweimal auf Forstwegen unterwegs. Gibt es dort evtl. Trails???


 
Bei openstreetmap sind keine eingezeichnet, muss natürlich nichts bedeuten.

Den trail vom Galgenberg runter zur Autbahnabfahrt kennst du, nehme ich an?


----------



## Chandru (6. November 2009)

Gehört zu meiner Hausstrecke, aber Trails kenn ich in dem Stück nicht.
Wenn man allerdings über die Autobahnbrücke fährt, gibt es ein kurzes Stück runter zur B6.


----------



## wunderkiste (6. November 2009)

@Chandru & tingel83: Ja, die beiden kenne ich schon.

Dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung, dass es da nix gibt leider richtig...


----------



## tobone (6. November 2009)

Hab mal eine Frage an euch.
Ich bin im Sommer mal über Listringen nach Hockeln gefahren. Gleich am Ortseingang den Berg rechts hoch. Oben ging es nicht mehr weiter, dann bin ich rechts gefahren, und musste irgendwann über eine Wiese ein Stück in den Wald rauf schieben. Dann war es ein ganz hübscher Weg runter nach Klein Düngen.
Neulich sind wir auch am Ortsrand von Hockeln wieder Raufgefahren, da haben wir wen nach dem Weg in den Wald gefragt. Die haben uns ein Stück in die andere Richtung geschickt (direkt oberhalb von Hockeln). Dort sind wir in einer Sackgasse gelandet. Da es schon langsam dunkel wurde sind wir zurückgefahren. Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir den Weg beschreiben und sagen ob es da nette Wege und Trails gibt?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## waldhase (6. November 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Kennst Sich jemand von Euch in dem Waldgebiet zwischen Autobahn und Heinde (neben der Mülldeponie) aus? Ich war bisher nur zweimal auf Forstwegen unterwegs. Gibt es dort evtl. Trails???



Aber hier (wenn du die noch nicht kennst)


----------



## wunderkiste (6. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Aber hier (wenn du die noch nicht kennst)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 175608



Da kenne ich nur einen nach Wendhausen runter. Du kannst mir bei Gelegenheit ja mal die anderen zeigen...


----------



## waldhase (6. November 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Da kenne ich nur einen nach Wendhausen runter. Du kannst mir bei Gelegenheit ja mal die anderen zeigen...



Ja der Trail nach Wendhausen ist herrlich. Der Höhenzug geht weiter zur B6 und von dort weiter Richtung Ottbergen oder Nettlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (7. November 2009)

Heute angekommen : 
..

- Mz T8 2010 rc3 evo va
- Hope pro 2 mit ex721 
- Umbaukit für Hope Hr-nabe für 12mm
- Dämpferfeder 450 LBS
- Rote Aerozine Griffe
- Rote Aerozine Spacer
- Rote Hope Sattelklemme
- Sunline Direct MOunt vorbau 
- 2 Felgenbänder 
- The Composite Helm Ink 2009
- Brunox Gabeldeo 

Vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden. 









..


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. November 2009)

da haste aber gut Geld ausgegeben


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2009)

Mit der Nabe wirst du definitiv nicht überhört


----------



## average.stalker (7. November 2009)

sehr schick!


----------



## Ben-HD (7. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Klingt gut, fahr zu Dynamo.
> Viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach dem richtigen Rad.



Ich war heute bei Emmel. Sollte für meine Frau nen Paket weg bringen, die sind ja auch gleichzeitig Hermes Shop, hehe. Ganz nett, relativ normaler Laden. Scheint wohl Ahnung zu haben der Junior, redet auch gern... habe mir nen Katalog geben lassen und meine Eindrücke so mal mitgenommen.

Dann war ich noch bei Dynamo. Auch ganz netter Laden, nichts besonderes. Der Herr der mich bedient hat war wohl kompetent, jedenfalls vermittelte er den Eindruck. Habe dort nen paar Clicks gekauft, die sie mir gleich angebaut haben. Wollt mal gucken wie sie sich verhalten.

Naja, nach 10 Mins kam der Verkäufer mit einer Raste meines Rennrads um die Ecke, inkl. Gewinde von der linken Kurbel... Hat sich entschuldigt und mir gesagt ich müsse dann wohl ne neue kaufen, falls er noch eine hat. Naja. Nicht toll, aber was soll er machen, wenn Kunde nen Vorkriegsfahrrad anschleppt. Hat Montage nicht berechnet, ich hab 2 Euro in die Kaffeekasse gesteckt, die Kurbel bezahlt und bin dann mit nem gemischten Gefühl gegangen. Ich schraub doch lieber selber und machs dann lieber selber kaputt. Dann ists nicht so doof für die Beteiligten. 

Umgehauen haben mich beide Läden nicht. Wenn ich nicht dauernd zu Keha Sport ans hannöversche Steintor gurken will, werde ich wohl zum Onlineshopper. Naja, schade.

Vielleicht hab ich morgen bei ebay ja mehr Glück und ich kann nächste Woche endlich wieder im Dreck spielen, während ich meine neue Heimat hier zweirädrig erkunde.


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Heute angekommen :
> ..
> 
> - Mz T8 2010 rc3 evo va
> ...






brunox ist nicht gut für federelemente , ist genauso wie wd40 ! ab und an sieht meine gabel das auch mal , aber es gibt nix besseres als gabel öl ..  das hällt die dich tungen weich .. ! aber der rest ist echt nett


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. November 2009)

Jch fahr jetzt los. Incognito ohne kariertes hemd. Vorsicht!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Jch fahr jetzt los. Incognito ohne kariertes hemd. Vorsicht!


Salve!
Ohne kariertes Hemd, dat geht ja garnicht Deswegen konnte ich Dich auch nicht entdecken auf meiner Hausrunde
Nackter Oberkörper? Neues Tattoo? Nach was soll ich Ausschau halten...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Ohne kariertes Hemd, dat geht ja garnicht Deswegen konnte ich Dich auch nicht entdecken auf meiner Hausrunde
> Nackter Oberkörper? Neues Tattoo? Nach was soll ich Ausschau halten...
> LG, G-K-R



rad steht auf dem sattel, speichen werden neu sortiert, mit sekunden kleber wird der mantel geflickt (revolutionär, einfach und auch ohne kariertes hemd machbar) anschließend wird der wald für den winter fahrbar gemacht und das unterholz neu sortiert 

also gucksdu, wo kommt fliegendes unterholz wech, da isser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (9. November 2009)

Ward ihr das Gestern um halb 12 in Diekholzen beim Schlachter die gewunken haben?

@rippgid: haben die Laufräder gepasst?


----------



## tobone (9. November 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage an euch.
> Ich bin im Sommer mal über Listringen nach Hockeln gefahren. Gleich am Ortseingang den Berg rechts hoch. Oben ging es nicht mehr weiter, dann bin ich rechts gefahren, und musste irgendwann über eine Wiese ein Stück in den Wald rauf schieben. Dann war es ein ganz hübscher Weg runter nach Klein Düngen.
> Neulich sind wir auch am Ortsrand von Hockeln wieder Raufgefahren, da haben wir wen nach dem Weg in den Wald gefragt. Die haben uns ein Stück in die andere Richtung geschickt (direkt oberhalb von Hockeln). Dort sind wir in einer Sackgasse gelandet. Da es schon langsam dunkel wurde sind wir zurückgefahren. Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir den Weg beschreiben und sagen ob es da nette Wege und Trails gibt?
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Bin da Freitag nochmal langgefahren, am einem (ehemaligen?) Schießstand vorbei bis oben. War doch sehr naß, teilweise unfahrbar. Hat jemand eine Idee wo man da besser langfährt?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Ward ihr das Gestern um halb 12 in Diekholzen beim Schlachter die gewunken haben?


Salve,
negativ, war erst ab 13.30 unterwegs, da war der Wald schon fast wieder leer!
Aber ich hatte noch ne nette Begehung am Gipfelkreuz

@pfädchen: Alles wieder am Rotieren? Was macht die physikalische Zustandsgröße in Bezug auf das Volumen? Konstant?

@Jimi: Heute Abend wieder "Turnen nach Noten" o.s.ä.

@Anne: Winterschlaf?

@eisenarsch: zyklischen, hormonell gesteuerten P-Rhythmus beendet?

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (9. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @eisenarsch: zyklischen, hormonell gesteuerten P-Rhythmus beendet?
> 
> LG, G-K-R



ich arbeite noch intensiv dran  ich warte auf den ersten frost ,dann habt ihr mich wieder


----------



## Ripgid (9. November 2009)

@frorider

werds gleich probieren, war genau richtig getimed... habe mir am Sonntag nachmittag auf meiner Hausrunde noch ne schöne 8 reingefahren und paar speichen abgerissen


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. November 2009)

du machst sachen, was haste angestellt? gestürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (9. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> du machst sachen, was haste angestellt? gestürzt?



ne, keine bodenprobe  war einfach ein wenig steinig und ich zu schnell. naja bei den vor-steinzeit-felgen auch kein wunder..


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. November 2009)

ich war mal einkaufen


----------



## average.stalker (10. November 2009)

megaschick! jetzt bin ich neidisch! 

hattest du dir nicht auch mal nen Solid-Rahmen gekauft?


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. November 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> megaschick! jetzt bin ich neidisch!
> 
> hattest du dir nicht auch mal nen Solid-Rahmen gekauft?





ja , war aber gerissen !  naja daher der NEU


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. November 2009)

He, die DH-Fraktion investiert z.Z. ja richtig
Schicke Sachen: Boah, der Rahmen hat eine Freigabe bis 210mm...
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau & beim biken
LG, G-K-R


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> He, die DH-Fraktion investiert z.Z. ja richtig
> Schicke Sachen: Boah, der Rahmen hat eine Freigabe bis 210mm...
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau & beim biken
> LG, G-K-R



uhh ja den werd ich haben hehe ja RICHTIG  pleite jetz


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. November 2009)

Jawoll, GIANT hat auch was für uns CCler:
das GIANT Anthem X Advanced SL 0
das wäre doch was: ein 100mm Race-Carbon-Fully mit feiner Austattung, genau wie mein Canyon LUX
Ups, schöner Preis
Dafür gibt es ja 2,5 Luxe
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. November 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> pleite jetz


He, wir gönnen uns ja sonst nix


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> He, wir gönnen uns ja sonst nix



heeee ich bin noch bei mama und papa wohnnen  hab ja daher keine ausgaben auser für meine sucht  ( das ist eindeutig 2 deutig )


----------



## average.stalker (10. November 2009)

für die nächsten 2 - 3 Saisons wird sich die Anzahl der Hildesheimer Biker um 2 reduzieren.
Rilana und ich machen rüber - ganz weit rüber!
Bis nach SINGAPUR!!!

Hell Yeah - wir wandern aus!

wollte ich hier an dieser Stelle einfach mal erzählen.

Downhill gibt es da in Ermangelung an Bergen leider gar nicht, aber immerhin ein paar schöne Dschungel-Trails.
Wir werden es auschecken und euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Wie sich das heutzutage gehört, haben wir dafür nen kleinen Blog eingerichtet.
Ihr seid zum mitlesen eingeladen!

http://spicy-nomad.blogspot.com/

Also, pflegt schön die Trails und baut noch ein paar neue - wir kommen ja wieder und wollen dann in der Heimat auch wieder biken!

In der Zwischenzeit lesen wir hier als "Gäste aus Fernost" natürlich mit.

Liebe Grüße
HITOMI und der average.stalker



ps: benutzt ihr facebook?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. November 2009)

Salve,
schöne Geschichte Tja, die Grenzen fallen und man denkt global!
Ich wünsche Euch eine gute Zeit & alles Gute!
LG, Günther


----------



## waldhase (10. November 2009)

Viel Spaß im Osten und viel Spaß beim biken im Busch
VG.
WH.


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. November 2009)

ich wünsche euach auch viel spaß und glück .... 

greez


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. November 2009)

Na dann schließ ich mich mal an, Viel Erfolg und Glück da drüben.

PS: braucht einer von den Frauen noch nen Shimano Touren Schuh? Größe 42, können auch von Herren mit kleinem Fuß getragen werden.
Läuft heute Abend aus
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220505673962&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. November 2009)

Singapur??? 
Hey, dann wünsche ich Euch ersteinmal eine "Selamat jalan" und "Saya mau makan"
Alles Gute und hati-hati! (in der Mehrzahl natürlich)

Habe einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, die Überlegung liegt jetzt bei Radaufbau oder Verkauf??!
Ist ein Marin Indian Fire Trail in zuckersüßem weiß! Schaut schon schweinegeil aus.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, die Überlegung liegt jetzt bei Radaufbau oder Verkauf??!
> Ist ein Marin Indian Fire Trail in zuckersüßem weiß! Schaut schon schweinegeil aus.


Ja nee, is klar Noch einen Rahmen
He, und dann noch ein Hardtail! Das würde ich aufbauen mit ultraleichten & sauteuren parts
Dann können wir mit weißen bikes durch die Wälder heizen...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Dann können wir mit weißen bikes durch die Wälder heizen...
> LG, G-K-R



Aber nur bei guten, trockenem Wetter
weiß nicht ob ich das Know-How zum aufbauen besitze?!? Eine Vorstellung der Parts hätte ich da schon.... seehr edel!


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. November 2009)

Sag mal nen paar Parts, Sattelstütze kann ich dir ne KCNC Ti Pro empfehlen


----------



## enemy111 (11. November 2009)

Dann zeigt den Leuten aus Singapur mal, wie man richtig fährt !  Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. November 2009)

na dann viel Spass in æ°åå¡ 
and dry trails 

jung schÃ¶n und (un)gebunden mÃ¼ssten man sein und die welt liegt dir zu fÃ¼ssen 

app. fÃ¼sse: sa frÃ¼h sollte es trocken sein, sagt der hollÃ¤nder, wer fÃ¤hrt mit?


----------



## average.stalker (12. November 2009)

Hey - danke an alle!

wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden vom Leben in Fernost!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. November 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Hey - danke an alle!
> 
> wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden vom Leben in Fernost!


Gerne
Und schön Obacht geben mit dem Kaugummi

Gehen die bikes gleich mit? Sind ja quasi lebenswichtige Utensilien

LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> app. füsse: sa früh sollte es trocken sein, sagt der holländer, wer fährt mit?


Das meinte ja wohl eher der fliegende Holländer, ok, die Hoffnung fährt zuletzt den trail runter
Also ich wünsche mir für Samstag +25 Grad, eisenarsch -10 Grad, macht +20, ok, bin dabei nicht so früh...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## average.stalker (12. November 2009)

bikes schwimmen im container hinterher. das muss schon sein und die bekommt man da einfacher rein als kaugummi!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Das meinte ja wohl eher der fliegende Holländer, ok, die Hoffnung fährt zuletzt den trail runter
> Also ich wünsche mir für Samstag +25 Grad, eisenarsch -10 Grad, macht +20, ok, bin dabei nicht so früh...
> LG, G-K-R



spät is schlecht, wegen regen und keine zeit 
dachte so an 10.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> dachte so an 10.00


Da schlaf ich noch, ok, mal schauen, hab noch irgendwo einen Wecker rumliegen...der meldet sich bei Dir...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (12. November 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> bikes schwimmen im container hinterher. das muss schon sein und die bekommt man da einfacher rein als kaugummi!


 
Ich hätte mich sonst gern als Bikesitter bereit gestellt.


----------



## Ben-HD (12. November 2009)

Moin,

nachdem ich ja nun 4 Wochen (oder warens mehr?) ohne war, hab ich gestern Post bekommen. 

Nur 100m um die Ecke gefahren bei Dunkelheit und Regen. Bin echt heiss aufs probieren. Vielleicht gibts ja am Wochenende mal trockenes Wetter, damit ich mich hier entjungfern kann.


----------



## --->freak<--- (12. November 2009)

ham alle zu viel geld hier alle kaufen se sich was neues 

schönes teil !


----------



## Ben-HD (12. November 2009)

Is nich neu, 2003 oder 2004er, gebraucht, dreistellig bei ebay  Neu war mein Geklautes (lies: welches mir entwendet wurde  ) genau zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich es aus dem Laden schob. Danach Wald, Steinschläge, stürzen, umfallen... Deswegen diesmal gaybraucht und das was ich seit Willingen 09 haben musste  Dachte erst wtf hat er denn da? Da fehlt ja nen Stück anner Gabel! Aber ich wurde aufgeklärt und fands so neckisch, das ichs kaufen musste. Ging nich anders.


----------



## --->freak<--- (12. November 2009)

hehe das mit dem geklauten ist natürlich kacke ...


----------



## Dave83 (13. November 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Vor allem müsst ihr mal lernen euch geschickter Erde zu besorgen. Genauso mit den beiden Kickern. 2 riesige Löcher direkt neben den Bauten. Sorry, dass geht nach hinten los!



Moin, ich klink mich mal ein ;-)

Die beiden Kicker im Canyon Trail wurden mit absicht so gebaut das man sie wenn mal keine Blätter liegen auch sieht, genau aus dem Grunde, damit nicht irgendwelche Trekkingfahrer sich frontal aufs Mett machen.

Und da der Weg bis vor kurzer zeit kaum noch bewandert wurde (war bis zu unserer ausfräumaktion kaum bewanderbar) sind die Kicker auch geduldet.

Doch übertreiben sollte man nicht, wenns nach uns gegangen wäre wären sie auch länger gewesen und hätten mehr gedrückt..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Moin, ich klink mich mal ein ;-)
> 
> Die beiden Kicker im Canyon Trail wurden mit absicht so gebaut das man sie wenn mal keine Blätter liegen auch sieht  NA GEHTS NOCH? kommt Dir nicht der Gedanke das andere auch jetzt im Herbst/Winter  fahren
> , genau aus dem Grunde, damit nicht irgendwelche Trekkingfahrer sich frontal aufs Mett machen.
> ...


 


ihr denkt offensichtlich weder nach noch an andere!


----------



## Dave83 (13. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ihr denkt offensichtlich weder nach noch an andere!



Ach entschuldige bitte das wir so böse waren und im wald kleine kicker gebaut haben...  Man kann sich auch extrem anstellen...  

Und es ging bei der höhe der Kicker einfach nach vernunft... Aber wie man es macht macht man es falsch... 

Vielleicht sollte ich mich wieder löschen, dachte ich wäre hier in nem Mtb Forum und nicht in nem Trekkingforum xD


----------



## --->freak<--- (13. November 2009)

naja kleine kicker sind ja im grunde genommen schlimmer als große im winter  große sieht man  also groß machen und nicht kleine popel sachen bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave83 (13. November 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> naja kleine kicker sind ja im grunde genommen schlimmer als große im winter  große sieht man  also groß machen und nicht kleine popel sachen bauen




Ja und dann weint der Rest...  aber so klein sind sie auch nicht  sehen tut man die schon...


----------



## --->freak<--- (13. November 2009)

?!?!


----------



## Dave83 (13. November 2009)

Jawoll ja... das geht scharf


----------



## --->freak<--- (13. November 2009)




----------



## Frorider Ben (13. November 2009)

Hey Benni, haste die Lizens Rechte bei mir erworben um Fotos von mir reinzustellen?
*scherz* das ksotet mindestens nen Döner.

@all: Braucht oder Sucht jemand *Bike* oder *Mountainbike* Zeitschriften?
Da ich Umziehe und Platz benötige müssen die Weg.
Jahrgänge ca. 2002-2007, am besten Nachfragen dann kann ich sagen was ich genau habe.
Hatte so an 12eur Pro Jahrgang gedacht, sind alle gut gepflegt.


----------



## --->freak<--- (13. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hey Benni, haste die Lizens Rechte bei mir erworben um Fotos von mir reinzustellen?
> *scherz* das ksotet mindestens nen Döner.



sry nen anders bild vom gap hab ich nicht


----------



## Harvester (13. November 2009)

Blöd nur das eure "mir doch scheiss egal was andere denken" Menthalität bei folgenden Restriktionen UNS alle betrifft. Aber auch dann heisst es ja wieder "mir doch scheiss egal"..... Egal was ihr baut, da wird mit Sicherheit kein Trekkingbiker rüberfahren. Aber wenn es nem Förster nicht gefällt haben wir ALLE einen Spass mehr im Wald. Und wenn sich an den Dingern irgendwann mal einer verschätzt und ordentlich einschlägt heisst es dann auch wieder "mir doch scheiss egal"? 

Man, eure übermässige, pupertäre Energie in Verbindung mit ner Schaufel könnte so viele flowige Trails in die Berge zimmern, an denen alle Spass haben und mit denen man an offiziellen Stellen (Behörden) für unseren Sport werben könnte. Nur mit Riesenkickern und tiefen Löchern tut ihr niemandem einen Gefallen. Liegt die prinzipielle LMAA Einstellung am Alter? So werdet ihr NIEMALS ernst genommen! Aber warum auch, ihr tut es doch auch nicht......

ps: ich habe extra die Pluralanrede gewählt, damit sich nicht einer allein angepisst fühlt. Ziehe sich doch bitte jeder den Schuh an wenn er passt.


----------



## --->freak<--- (13. November 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> Blöd nur das eure "mir doch scheiss egal was andere denken" Menthalität bei folgenden Restriktionen UNS alle betrifft. Aber auch dann heisst es ja wieder "mir doch scheiss egal"..... Egal was ihr baut, da wird mit Sicherheit kein Trekkingbiker rüberfahren. Aber wenn es nem Förster nicht gefällt haben wir ALLE einen Spass mehr im Wald. Und wenn sich an den Dingern irgendwann mal einer verschätzt und ordentlich einschlägt heisst es dann auch wieder "mir doch scheiss egal"?
> 
> Man, eure übermässige, pupertäre Energie in Verbindung mit ner Schaufel könnte so viele flowige Trails in die Berge zimmern, an denen alle Spass haben und mit denen man an offiziellen Stellen (Behörden) für unseren Sport werben könnte. Nur mit Riesenkickern und tiefen Löchern tut ihr niemandem einen Gefallen. Liegt die prinzipielle LMAA Einstellung am Alter? So werdet ihr NIEMALS ernst genommen! Aber warum auch, ihr tut es doch auch nicht......
> 
> ps: ich habe extra die Pluralanrede gewählt, damit sich nicht einer allein angepisst fühlt. Ziehe sich doch bitte jeder den Schuh an wenn er passt.



ahhh jooo wenn man keine ahnung hat sollte man einfach mal ....  ist aufs ernst nehmen bezogen und nimms mir nicht übel 

und ich fahre downhill und kein AM ..


----------



## Dave83 (13. November 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> Blöd nur das eure "mir doch scheiss egal was andere denken" Menthalität bei folgenden Restriktionen UNS alle betrifft. Aber auch dann heisst es ja wieder "mir doch scheiss egal"..... Egal was ihr baut, da wird mit Sicherheit kein Trekkingbiker rüberfahren. Aber wenn es nem Förster nicht gefällt haben wir ALLE einen Spass mehr im Wald. Und wenn sich an den Dingern irgendwann mal einer verschätzt und ordentlich einschlägt heisst es dann auch wieder "mir doch scheiss egal"?
> 
> Man, eure übermässige, pupertäre Energie in Verbindung mit ner Schaufel könnte so viele flowige Trails in die Berge zimmern, an denen alle Spass haben und mit denen man an offiziellen Stellen (Behörden) für unseren Sport werben könnte. Nur mit Riesenkickern und tiefen Löchern tut ihr niemandem einen Gefallen. Liegt die prinzipielle LMAA Einstellung am Alter? So werdet ihr NIEMALS ernst genommen! Aber warum auch, ihr tut es doch auch nicht......
> 
> ps: ich habe extra die Pluralanrede gewählt, damit sich nicht einer allein angepisst fühlt. Ziehe sich doch bitte jeder den Schuh an wenn er passt.




....ohne worte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. November 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> ?!?!



Zeigt der Junge auf dem Foto dort zwei unzensierte Stinkefinger?? Tsts... wenn das kein Generationenkonflikt auslöst
Glaube nicht das sich an den Mammutbauwerken ein Spitzensportler mit seinem Treckingrad die Knochen verbiegt.... die Frage bleibt im Raume: Wie habt Ihr den Bagger in den Wald bekommen und was sagt die Jägerschaft, respektive Förster dazu?
Um als Radler das Ding zu übersehen muss man blind sein... bzw. eine Sonnenbrille im Herbst ab 17h tragen oder Günther?? (R3)


----------



## average.stalker (13. November 2009)

für sowas sind wir eh alle zu alt!


----------



## --->freak<--- (13. November 2009)

warum nen bagger ?  wir machen alles mit der hand  nix bagger  und das auf dem foto bin nich ich


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. November 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> warum nen bagger ?  wir machen alles mit der hand  nix bagger  und das auf dem foto bin nich ich



Okay, wenn ich mal in die missliche Situation komme und eine Grube für einen Swimmingpool graben muss sage ich Euch bescheid


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. November 2009)

@Jimmy: das auf dem Foto war ich, bin kein Junge mehr.
Das Foto war normal auch nciht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt.
Da wo ich stehe geht ein weg Lang, also nix gebuddelt.
Der Absprung und die Landung sind hauptsächlich aus herumliegendem Holz aufgestapelt, Lediglich die Deckschicht ist Erde, die Löcher dazu sind recht weit weg von dieser stelle, alle sind wieder aufgefüllt.
Achja außerdem bauen wir solche sachen nicht an öffentlichen Wegen.
Du darfst nicht vergessen, diejenigen die im Hildesheimer Wald gebaut haben,*Söhrer Forsthaus* haben noch nie Probleme mit dem Forst gehabt, daher denken sie auch nciht darüber nach wo und wie groß sie bauen.


----------



## --->freak<--- (14. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Jimmy: das auf dem Foto war ich, bin kein Junge mehr.
> Das Foto war normal auch nciht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt.
> Da wo ich stehe geht ein weg Lang, also nix gebuddelt.
> Der Absprung und die Landung sind hauptsächlich aus herumliegendem Holz aufgestapelt, Lediglich die Deckschicht ist Erde, die Löcher dazu sind recht weit weg von dieser stelle, alle sind wieder aufgefüllt.
> ...




nein unter der ladung liegen vllt 4-5 stämme sonst nur erde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (14. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Singapur???
> Hey, dann wünsche ich Euch ersteinmal eine "Selamat jalan" und "Saya mau makan"
> Alles Gute und hati-hati! (in der Mehrzahl natürlich)
> 
> ...



Schicker Rahmen, wo hast du den gefunden??
Für den Angriff beim nächsten Salze-Rennen doch die ideale Waffe (fürs Treppchen).


----------



## eisenarsch (14. November 2009)

ich war heute in hameln joggen und "musste" bei funcorner vorbei  da hatte ich einen rahmen in meinen fingern ,sabber......





ich bin verliebt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da wo ich stehe geht ein weg Lang, also nix gebuddelt.
> ...
> ...





das unterscheidet halt den "Profi" von den kiddies


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich war heute in hameln joggen und "musste" bei funcorner vorbei  da hatte ich einen rahmen in meinen fingern ,sabber......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich dachte du hast Rücken?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ich dachte du hast Rücken?



Wollen wir mal hoffen das er einen hat
Tzz, die Metaller kommen sich einfach nicht lösen! Atombindung halt
Das nenn ich mal ne Verbindung: Titan im Biker-Gelenk, an den Biker-Knochen und jetzt auch unterm A...., äh, Po!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. November 2009)

übrings, heute auf den sonnigen laubtrails wars schön


----------



## Dave83 (14. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> übrings, heute auf den sonnigen laubtrails wars schön



Oh ja, da muss ich dir mal Recht geben  Aber viel war in unseren Wäldern nicht los 


Schön schlammig


----------



## enemy111 (14. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Jimmy: das auf dem Foto war ich, bin kein Junge mehr.
> Das Foto war normal auch nciht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt.
> Da wo ich stehe geht ein weg Lang, also nix gebuddelt.
> Der Absprung und die Landung sind hauptsächlich aus herumliegendem Holz aufgestapelt, Lediglich die Deckschicht ist Erde, die Löcher dazu sind recht weit weg von dieser stelle, alle sind wieder aufgefüllt.
> ...




Ach was, hast du nicht neulich bei meinem Double den Trekkingfahrern Recht gegeben, dass es für solche Bauten man in den Bikepark fahren muss ?!  Soso Benni..


----------



## enemy111 (14. November 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> Blöd nur das eure "mir doch scheiss egal was andere denken" Menthalität bei folgenden Restriktionen UNS alle betrifft. Aber auch dann heisst es ja wieder "mir doch scheiss egal"..... Egal was ihr baut, da wird mit Sicherheit kein Trekkingbiker rüberfahren. Aber wenn es nem Förster nicht gefällt haben wir ALLE einen Spass mehr im Wald. Und wenn sich an den Dingern irgendwann mal einer verschätzt und ordentlich einschlägt heisst es dann auch wieder "mir doch scheiss egal"?
> 
> Man, eure übermässige, pupertäre Energie in Verbindung mit ner Schaufel könnte so viele flowige Trails in die Berge zimmern, an denen alle Spass haben und mit denen man an offiziellen Stellen (Behörden) für unseren Sport werben könnte. Nur mit Riesenkickern und tiefen Löchern tut ihr niemandem einen Gefallen. Liegt die prinzipielle LMAA Einstellung am Alter? So werdet ihr NIEMALS ernst genommen! Aber warum auch, ihr tut es doch auch nicht......
> 
> ps: ich habe extra die Pluralanrede gewählt, damit sich nicht einer allein angepisst fühlt. Ziehe sich doch bitte jeder den Schuh an wenn er passt.



.. Also mein Tosmar-Trail wurde vom Hildesheimer Bürgermeister erlaubt Freundchen  Ich hab wenigstens nachgefragt, wenn auch nciht den Förster aber scheiß egal ! Ja es ist egal. Auch wenn der Tosmar zum Landkreis gehört, was Machens auch gesagt hat, hat Machens immernoch die Oberhand.

Manche von uns fahren halt nur nicht Touren..  
Und es ist ja wohl kaum dein Bier, wenn sich jemand verletzt, und daraufhin der Trail abgerissen wird.
Denn dein  " TRAIL ->  " würde dann wahrscheinlich nicht mal abgerissen werden, da man die kleinen Hügelchen unter dem Laub nicht mal sieht, die ihr als Kicker beschreibt. Genau sowelche Dinger  sind gefährlich, Freundchen, da man unsere wenigstens sieht..

Fertig.


----------



## Dave83 (14. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, diejenigen die im Hildesheimer Wald gebaut haben,*Söhrer Forsthaus* haben noch nie Probleme mit dem Forst gehabt, daher denken sie auch nciht darüber nach wo und wie groß sie bauen.



Also um das Thema nochmal ganz kurz aufzugreifen, ich weiß nicht was man sich hier über 50cm Kicker aufregt.. Geht nicht in meinen Kopf rein... Und wie alle wissen, sind zum Bsp auch am Canyon Trail die Baumarbeiter sammt Förster gewesen, wenn dort jemanden die Kicker die Fast schon in der Schrägen stehen damit man sie kaum erwischt gestört hätten wären sie nicht mehr da...  Wie gesagt vor dem Aufräumen war dieser Weg nicht mal mehr bewandert... 

Aber es gibt immer Leute die Irgendwas zu jammern haben, denn wenn sie nicht jammern können wäre für sie die Welt zu langweilig 

Ich dacht immer hier haben alle die selben Interessen aber scheinbar ist das nicht so  

Ich für meinen Teil werd nun zum Stillen mitleser und werd mir n DH / FR Forum suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (14. November 2009)

So FREUNDCHEN! weder habe ich einen eigenen Trail noch habe ich irgendwas im Wald gebaut. Was dein Bürgermeister sagt oder nicht Freundchen interessiert weder im Wald noch bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung wegen Körperverletzung. Wenn ihr ne stillschweigende Duldung wie an der Eon-trasse habt is das auch ok, dann sagt keiner was. 

Es geht doch nur darum, das immer wieder Wege und Trail für Biker gesperrt werden weil niemand auf die Idee kommt einfach mal VORHER zu fragen. Und wenn unsKurti dafür zu begeistern ist dann isses umso toller. Dann steht er irgendwann lächelnd mitten im Wald damit die HAZ nen Bild von ihm und euch Jungs mit Schaufeln macht weil der erste von Bikern gestaltete Trail im Hi-Wald entstanden ist.
 Fragt doch mal Benni warum im Gerzer Schlag so dicke Luft ist. So ne tolle Strecke sein, man darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen. Schade oder? Soll es hier auch so sein? Und ja, wir haben die gleichen Interessen. Auch wenn ich da niemals rüber fahren würde finde ich eurer biken super. Mir ist es auch ********gal was ihr da so baut. Ich bedenke nur die andere Seite. Es gibt nunmal die ganzen Behördenfuzzies denen das nicht gefällt. Und auch mir passt es nicht wenn Wege gesperrt werden auf denen täglich dutzende Biker unterwegs sind aber EIN Wanderer sich angepisst fühlt. Doch so läuft es hier in unserem Land. 

Und nochmal, mein Post hatte nichts mit jammern, besserwissen oder sonst was zu tun. Es sollte ein Denkanstoss sein damit hinterher niemand jammert sondern alle stolz auf "unsere" Bikemöglichkeiten in unseren Wald sind.

Hinterher sind alle schlauer nur ändern kann man es dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schicker Rahmen, wo hast du den gefunden??
> Für den Angriff beim nächsten Salze-Rennen doch die ideale Waffe (fürs Treppchen).



den Rahmen hat ein Kumpel beim Rennen in Salze gewonnen... ich finde das Ding superschick... die Planung liegt entweder beim Verkauf oder Aufbau...(Finanzplan-> Banküberfall...4Jahre Knast, dabei aneignung der Kenntlichkeit vom Radlaufbau, nach 4 Jahren die Kohle vom Überfall in Radlaufbau investieren)
Schlagworte liegen momentan bei Durin, Noir, XTR/ X0, DT-Swiss... was dem Kaufsüchtigen von den BWL-Juppies halt vorgegaukelt wird.


----------



## oxysept (14. November 2009)

@Jimi: Ist ein Aluminiumrahmen (oder?), was wiegt der denn? 
Wenn ich deine Teileliste so sehe passt doch auch ein Kohlefaserrahmen (wird natürlich nochmals "etwas" teurer, ist aber ein gutes Pfund leichter).


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Ach was, hast du nicht neulich bei meinem Double den Trekkingfahrern Recht gegeben, dass es für solche Bauten man in den Bikepark fahren muss ?!  Soso Benni..



Zitiere mal wo ich das gesagt habe


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Also um das Thema nochmal ganz kurz aufzugreifen, ich weiß nicht was man sich hier über 50cm Kicker aufregt.. Geht nicht in meinen Kopf rein... Und wie alle wissen, sind zum Bsp auch am Canyon Trail die Baumarbeiter sammt Förster gewesen, wenn dort jemanden die Kicker die Fast schon in der Schrägen stehen damit man sie kaum erwischt gestört hätten wären sie nicht mehr da...  Wie gesagt vor dem Aufräumen war dieser Weg nicht mal mehr bewandert...
> 
> Aber es gibt immer Leute die Irgendwas zu jammern haben, denn wenn sie nicht jammern können wäre für sie die Welt zu langweilig
> 
> ...



Es ging nicht direkt um die kleinen 50cm Kicker, wenn die richtig platziert sind stören die ja keinen, sondern um die größeren Sachen die dort gebaut sind.


@enemy: normal reicht ein ok vom Bürgermeister nicht aus. Bei wem ist man denn da Versichert wenn was passiert? beim Bürgermeister? erstmal kann er alleine nix entscheiden, da dann auch Jagdpächter und Förster mitreden müssen und halt der Eigentümer. bauten über 50cm, muss man zum Teil vom TüV abnehmen lassen. Ach ja haste das vom Bürgermeister schriftlich das ihr dort Bauen dürft? Wenn nicht dann wäre seine Zustimmung nicht rechtsgeltend und er könnte jeder Zeit wenn was passiert sagen, dass er nix davon wusste


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Oh ja, da muss ich dir mal Recht geben  Aber viel war in unseren Wäldern nicht los
> 
> 
> Schön schlammig



na, da gibt es doch gemeinsamkeiten,
wo ein wille ist ist auch ein weg.

-> roll on _/ ... \_ roll of  ->


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. November 2009)

Herrliche Sonne, fast abgebauter A-Spiegel: da geht gleich was
Wer hat Lust auf die große Schleife? Habe Freifahrt bis zum Wecken
LG, G-K-R


----------



## wunderkiste (15. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Herrliche Sonne, fast abgebauter A-Spiegel: da geht gleich was
> Wer hat Lust auf die große Schleife? Habe Freifahrt bis zum Wecken
> LG, G-K-R



Ich würde gern, aber ich musste gerade nach 2km wieder umkehren... 







So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, ich werde dieses Jahr vom Pech verfolgt...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. November 2009)

Der Hammer! Stock? Sturz?
Wie gehts es Dir? Ich hoffe gut
Du bist ja quasi schon Profi in dieser Saison
LG+Alles Gute, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. November 2009)

Ouuu, Schaltauge gebrochen?? Shit! Aber verdammt sauber deine Kassette, respekt...so bekomme ich meine nicht mehr hin.
Mist, immer wenn gutes Wetter ist muss ich zum Sport in die Halle!!
Oxi, ich habe den Rahmen ja schon. Gewogen habe ich den allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## wunderkiste (15. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Der Hammer! Stock? Sturz?
> Wie gehts es Dir? Ich hoffe gut
> Du bist ja quasi schon Profi in dieser Saison
> LG+Aless Gute, Günther



Weder Stock noch Sturz... Eigentlich bin ich nur gefahren, dann habe ich ein unschönes Geräusch gehört, ab dann durfte ich schieben...

Woran es nun lag, habe ich auch noch nicht herausgefunden. Ich weiß nur, dass ich mir nen neues Schaltauge bestellen oder mein Rad zum Singlespeed umbauen sollte


----------



## Harvester (15. November 2009)

Ich habs letzte Woche geschafft mir die Bremsflanken meiner hinteren Felge durchzubremsen...... vorne is eigentlich auch hin......blöde Felgenbremsen.... *grummel*


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Herrliche Sonne, fast abgebauter A-Spiegel: da geht gleich was
> Wer hat Lust auf die große Schleife? Habe Freifahrt bis zum Wecken
> LG, G-K-R



schade zuspät war bereits auf meiner entspanngsrunde 
happy on trails


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. November 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Ich würde gern, aber ich musste gerade nach 2km wieder umkehren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da müsste man mal investieren, dann ist ruhe für die nächsten 20 jahre


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. November 2009)

Wenn de neue sachen brauchst meld dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (15. November 2009)

ich habe aua  habe ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geschrottet. alter schützt vor torheit nicht


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe aua  habe ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du Tor
Bist Du beim 1. offiziellen PUKY-Cup 2009 mitgefahren? Grund des Sturzes?
tech. Defekt?  Fahrfehler? Hat Dich einer abgeschossen?
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung... und viel Erfolg beim Sparen fürs Titan-Elite-Cube
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (15. November 2009)

tretlager zertreten und dann beim downhill über den lenker  diese räder sind der immensen kraft meiner schenkel nicht gewachsen  mein bein wird auch schon blau ,ich doofi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> tretlager zertreten und dann beim downhill über den lenker  diese räder sind der immensen kraft meiner schenkel nicht gewachsen  mein bein wird auch schon blau ,ich doofi


Ja nee, is klar, Du hast ja auch Dynamit in den Beinen
Ist das Bein schon so blau wie das Puky? Eis drauf? Konnte man schon die junge Besitzerin des Pukys beruhigen? Was müßtes Du Ihr versprechen?
Tzz, Du machst Sachen
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (15. November 2009)

oscar schimpfte nicht mit mir und verlangte keinen ersatz.schwein gahabt


----------



## eisenarsch (15. November 2009)

@ Frorider Ben


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. November 2009)

Danke Matze


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> @ Frorider Ben


da schließe ich mich gerne an: Alles Gute auch von mir
LG, Günther


----------



## Dave83 (15. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> da schließe ich mich gerne an: Alles Gute auch von mir
> LG, Günther




Von mir auch alles Gute Ben...


----------



## average.stalker (15. November 2009)

Happy B-Day, Ben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (15. November 2009)

Bonne anniversaire.


----------



## Harvester (15. November 2009)

Alles Gute Benni


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. November 2009)

Danke euch allen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. November 2009)

Hui... alles Gute zum Ehrentag Ben!
Hey Matze, das Ding an Deinem Bein schaut ziemlich ekelig aus... ist es von dieser Welt?


----------



## eisenarsch (15. November 2009)

das ist mein arm  das war so beknackt ,muss schon den ganzen tag lang grinsen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. November 2009)

IST ES AUSSERIRDISCH??  Ich habe schon 91 auf meinem Telefon gedrückt, sag´ bescheid und ich drücke die 1 und arlamiere die Cav.


----------



## wunderkiste (16. November 2009)

@Ben Auch von mir alles gute....


----------



## wunderkiste (16. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> da müsste man mal investieren, dann ist ruhe für die nächsten 20 jahre



...vielleicht sollte ich bei Gelegenheit mal etwas mehr investieren und die Wirtschaft in Lübbrechtsen unterstützen._ 

_Vorerst wird es aber wohl nur ein neues Schaltauge_...
_


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. November 2009)

Wer hat denn gestern so freundlich gegrüßt, jemand aus dem Forum hier? (Bin von Diekholzen zum Aussichtsturm hochgestrampelt)
War überhaupt ne nette Runde, habe selten so viele andere Mountainbiker getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (16. November 2009)

@alle Bikerinnen
hier sucht eine Bikerin Anschluss, vielleicht könnt Ihr helfen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6485909&postcount=1


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. November 2009)

@hühnchen: haben deinen Freund die Schuhe gepasst?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. November 2009)

@Frorider: Passen perfekt 
Sind dieses Wochenende ausgiebig getestet worden


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. November 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wer hat denn gestern so freundlich gegrüßt, jemand aus dem Forum hier? (Bin von Diekholzen zum Aussichtsturm hochgestrampelt)
> War überhaupt ne nette Runde, habe selten so viele andere Mountainbiker getroffen.


Das fragst Du noch Danke für den Gruß zurück
Auf der großen Schleife gestern (Tosmar, Griesberg, Petze, Roter Berg, Eichenberg Wohlberg, AT, Tosmar) sind mir so einige Waldbewohner entgegen gekommen 
Ein paarmal ging ein Pläuschen, bei  unserem Treffpunkt ging es für mich bergab, da ging gar nix Sorry
Ihr hattet 2 mächtige Rösser dabei, das habe ich wohl gesehen...
LG, Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @alle Bikerinnen
> hier sucht eine Bikerin Anschluss, vielleicht könnt Ihr helfen!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6485909&postcount=1


Ich habe auch ein Cube LTD AMS CC


----------



## waldhase (16. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Cube LTD AMS CC



Bei deiner Haarpracht  gehst glatt als Bikerin durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave83 (17. November 2009)

Garnix los heute hier... Dachte Ich könnt mal wieder n bissl mitlesen...

Schade, schade...


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. November 2009)

Dann erzähl doch mal was an statt zu lesen


----------



## ollibolli (17. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Garnix los heute hier... Dachte Ich könnt mal wieder n bissl mitlesen...
> 
> Schade, schade...



dann schreib doch du mal was, dann haben wir etwas zum mitlesen 

sorry, nicht böse sein aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## ollibolli (17. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Dann erzähl doch mal was an statt zu lesen



mist, du warst ne Minute eher dran...

allles Gute unbekannterweise nachträglich zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. November 2009)

Danke. So unbekannt sind wir uns net, vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir uns glaube mal zufällig vor emmel getroffen, hattest du nicht da die Hope Mono M6 am Bike?


----------



## Dave83 (17. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Dann erzähl doch mal was an statt zu lesen



Ich hab aber leider nix zu erzählen  Langweiliges Leben


----------



## ollibolli (17. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Danke. So unbekannt sind wir uns net, vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir uns glaube mal zufällig vor emmel getroffen, hattest du nicht da die Hope Mono M6 am Bike?




Ja, das war ich. Die M6 habe ich auch immer noch und den alten Nicolai Rahmen gebe ich wohl nie auf...


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. November 2009)

hehe, hab ich doch nen gutes Gedächtnis, nach dem ich die M6 bei dir gesehen hatte, kaufte ich mir auch eine für hinten. Hatte aber nur Probleme mit der und wurde wieder verkauft.


----------



## Dave83 (17. November 2009)

Hat jemand noch n nettes Stabiles 12x135mm Laufrad für Hinten rumliegen ? Ich brauch bald was neues


----------



## macorama (18. November 2009)

tach auch,

ich bin nicht nur neu hier im Forum sondern auch neu was das Fahren von meinem kleinen Cube angeht. Nach 6 Jahre Sportauszeit hab ich grad damit angefangen etwas die Gegend zu erkunden.

Könnt ihr einem nen Tip geben wo man in Hildesheim oder direkter Umgebung (so um die Marienburger Höhe) etwas im Schlamm wühlen kann bzw. für den Anfang sein Bike etwas dreckig machen kann ohne sich gleich zu überfordern?

Achja, ganz vergessen: Hallo zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (18. November 2009)

Moin und willkommen!

In der Umgebung Marienburger Höhe kann ich dir den Galgenberg empfehlen. Komme selber aus der Ecke und fahre seit Sommer dort regelmäßig. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast können wir ja mal eine kleine Runde drehen? 



macorama schrieb:


> tach auch,
> 
> ich bin nicht nur neu hier im Forum sondern auch neu was das Fahren von meinem kleinen Cube angeht. Nach 6 Jahre Sportauszeit hab ich grad damit angefangen etwas die Gegend zu erkunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave83 (18. November 2009)

macorama schrieb:


> tach auch,
> Könnt ihr einem nen Tip geben wo man in Hildesheim oder direkter Umgebung (so um die Marienburger Höhe) etwas im Schlamm wühlen kann bzw. für den Anfang sein Bike etwas dreckig machen kann ohne sich gleich zu überfordern?
> 
> Achja, ganz vergessen: Hallo zusammen!



Hi und Willkommen 

würd dir ja gern was empfehlen aber ich kenn hier nicht soo die Großen tollen Touren, da ich kein Tourenfahrer bin. Aber auf dem Tosmarberg am Söhrer Forsthaus gibts viele nette Trails und da sind am We auch immer viele begeisterte Radfahrer unterwegs


----------



## tingel83 (18. November 2009)

macorama schrieb:


> tach auch,
> 
> ich bin nicht nur neu hier im Forum sondern auch neu was das Fahren von meinem kleinen Cube angeht. Nach 6 Jahre Sportauszeit hab ich grad damit angefangen etwas die Gegend zu erkunden.
> 
> ...


 

Moin!

Wenn du den Kamm des Galgenbergs am Restaurant Brockenblick weiter richtung Südosten / Heinde fährst, kommt ein ganz netter Trail, der an der Autobahnabfahrt Hildesheimer Börde endet. Dort kannst du die Abfahrt runter fahren, rechts nach Heinde abbiegen und dann gemütlich an der Innerste zurück nach Hildesheim radeln.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. November 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wenn du den Kamm des Galgenbergs am Restaurant Brockenblick weiter richtung Südosten / Heinde fährst, kommt ein ganz netter Trail, der an der Autobahnabfahrt Hildesheimer Börde endet. Dort kannst du die Abfahrt runter fahren, rechts nach Heinde abbiegen und dann gemütlich an der Innerste zurück nach Hildesheim radeln.


 

Wo genau finde ich denn den Trail? Bin am Sonntag das erste Mal am Galgenberg gewesen und ab dem Brockenblick, ich bin links daran vorbei gefahren, war nichts mehr mit Trail (jedenfalls nicht sichtbar). Bin dann nach Lechstedt runter and über Söhre und AT gen Heimat. 
Wenn du ne genauere Beschreibung hast, gerne per PM.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. November 2009)

eigentlich nicht schwer zu finden, du fährst den Forstweg am Brockenblik weiter, dann kommt nach ca 200m die Überlandleitung. Dort fährst du den Weg immer weiter auf dem Kamm folgend bis du auf den weg kommst


----------



## macorama (18. November 2009)

@tingel83: danke, werde ich demnächst wenn ich mal bei Tageslich (im Winter?) unterwegs bin versuchen zu finden.

@Ripgid: Gerne, sehr gerne. Allerdings muss ich mir bis dahin noch nen Helm organisieren und vor dem übernächsten Wochenende wird das wohl nicht s:-( Aber wir können das ja auch über PM absprechen. Find ich auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee. Danke!


----------



## anne waffel (18. November 2009)

hallo macorama und turbohühnchen - schaut auch einmal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424288 dort ist der trail gut beschrieben!

Viel Spaß!

Anne...trailseeker


----------



## eisenarsch (18. November 2009)

eiert da freitag wer rum ? ich könnte so ab 10.30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. vielleicht bis ottbergen und zurück ?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. November 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> hallo macorama und turbohühnchen - schaut auch einmal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424288 dort ist der trail gut beschrieben!
> 
> Viel Spaß!
> 
> Anne...trailseeker


 
Ja genau, der verbotene Thread... Demnach bin ich einfach nur zu früh nach Lechstedt abgebogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (19. November 2009)

steckt eure finger niemals rein wo sie nicht hingehören !! 





in diesem fall wars ne kreissäge ^^

mein daumen ist jetz ca. 4mm kürzer und knochen durch trennt hingnurnoch an fleisch


----------



## eisenarsch (19. November 2009)

du machst sachen ,gute besserung


----------



## macorama (19. November 2009)

Du machst auch Sachen.

Ich hab im trott doch tatsächlich 4 cm(!!!) gelesen... dann auf meinen Daumen geschaut und festgestellt: Der wär ja weg! 



--->freak<--- schrieb:


> steckt eure finger niemals rein wo sie nicht hingehören !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --->freak<--- (19. November 2009)




----------



## --->freak<--- (19. November 2009)

achja und das hab ich gestern erst zusammen gebaut -,-


----------



## eisenarsch (19. November 2009)

timing ist alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (19. November 2009)

@ Benni: Gute Besserung du Opfer *G* Was für nen Sattel hast du auf dem Glory? sieht sonst echt gut aus, du machst dich langsam.


----------



## --->freak<--- (19. November 2009)

ja schon aber das ist nicht so toll denn jetz stehts bike nutzlos in meinem zimmer

und danke gute besserung kann ich gebrauche 4-6 wochen kann ich nix machen ...  aber nunja  tischllerrei grüßt 

und der sattel istn selleitalia


----------



## tingel83 (19. November 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wo genau finde ich denn den Trail? Bin am Sonntag das erste Mal am Galgenberg gewesen und ab dem Brockenblick, ich bin links daran vorbei gefahren, war nichts mehr mit Trail (jedenfalls nicht sichtbar). Bin dann nach Lechstedt runter and über Söhre und AT gen Heimat.
> Wenn du ne genauere Beschreibung hast, gerne per PM.



Ups, sorry, habe länger nicht in den Thread geschaut.

Aber du bist definitiv zu früh abgebogen. Ich hätte vielleicht dazu sagen sollen, dass man eine ganze Weile Waldautobahn fahren muss, bis der trail beginnt. ^^ 
Dafür wird man aber mit schönem Wald und schöner Aussicht entschädigt.


----------



## Dave83 (19. November 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> ja schon aber das ist nicht so toll denn jetz stehts bike nutzlos in meinem zimmer
> 
> und danke gute besserung kann ich gebrauche 4-6 wochen kann ich nix machen ...  aber nunja  tischllerrei grüßt
> 
> und der sattel istn selleitalia



Dann ma ne gute Besserung... Ist bestimmt hart, das neue bike vor der Tür und fahren is nich...


----------



## average.stalker (19. November 2009)

Gute Besserung - mein Dad hat seit 40 Jahren nur nen halben Daumen, geht also alles! 
zum glück ist ja nicht mehr passiert....

sehr schickes glory!
die Giant´s dieser saison sind echt mal granatengeil. das neue Faith ist super!


----------



## Harvester (19. November 2009)

mir würde nen Trance X schon reichen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. November 2009)

Au *******!!! Jaja, der typische Schreinerdaumen.
...
Hier noch ein paar Grüße aus dem Sommer... hatte Jens noch auf seinem Telefon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Da hatten wir den Sommer noch vor uns!!


----------



## eisenarsch (20. November 2009)

fortsetzung folgt hoffentlich 
nur die 3 sind schöner


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. November 2009)

@eisenarsch

Was sind denn das für Strategen
Muß ich die kennen? Verwandte von Dir?
Trinken ja was Leckeres, wie sieht es aus, wollen wir vor Weihnachten noch mal einen Leute-aus-Hildesheim-und-Umgebung-MTB-Stammtisch machen? Ein Feedback wäre prima!

Vorhin noch ne Frühlingsrunde (17 Grad) gedreht

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (20. November 2009)

alter ,die kennt doch jeder !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3s8sEYzHWQ"]YouTube- Three Stooges: Curly's Sweater[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (20. November 2009)

ihr seht total hammer aus!


----------



## eisenarsch (20. November 2009)

heute war ich auf dem trail vom wildgatter in richtung waldquelle unterwegs.auf der strecke wurden viele stämme mit absicht platziert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wenn ich so einen mal auf frischer tat erwische ,wird er von mir gepfählt


----------



## average.stalker (20. November 2009)

heisst: man kann nicht fahren, oder heisst: es ist "gefährlich" ?


----------



## eisenarsch (20. November 2009)

ich habe aufgeräumt ,ist also fahrbar.trotzdem augen offen halten !


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe aufgeräumt ,ist also fahrbar.trotzdem augen offen halten !



drecks säcke !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich habe aufgeräumt ,ist also fahrbar.trotzdem augen offen halten !


Sehr gut
Dann steht ja unserer Nachtfahrt (fast) nichts mehr im Weg, auch weil ich dann die Nacht zum Tag machen kann




Die Spots werden noch ausgerichtet...




LG, G-K-R


----------



## Dave83 (20. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @eisenarsch
> Trinken ja was Leckeres, wie sieht es aus, wollen wir vor Weihnachten noch mal einen Leute-aus-Hildesheim-und-Umgebung-MTB-Stammtisch machen? Ein Feedback wäre prima!



Jaaaa Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## waldhase (20. November 2009)

@ Günther
Stammtisch - ich bin dabei.


ACHTUNG!! Morgen keine Runden durch den Nettlinger - Ottberger Forst!
Die Jäger schießen auf alles was sich bewegt (Treibjagt).


----------



## average.stalker (20. November 2009)

G-K-R hat nen Flutlichtmasten aus nem Fußballstadion am Lenker!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (20. November 2009)

komme gerade von einer kleinen testrunde über den Galgenberg. Habe mal meine neue MTE SCC P7 ausprobiert, allerdings nur mit Tape an einer BuM Ixo befestigt.. zum kotzen.

Eine Halterung für die P7 habe ich schon konstruiert und werde ich die Tage mal fräsen.Wollte euch die Bilder nicht vorenthalten:
















@G-K-R
Was hast du da alles an deinem Lenker?


----------



## eisenarsch (20. November 2009)

er könnte da noch was dazu packen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



das mit dem stammtisch finde ich supi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. November 2009)

Ja nee, das sind 2 China-Böller
und die Romisen 4-Cree
Die 3 zusammen machen richtig LICHT (3 X 900 Lumen), eine  magicshine HA-III Cree SSC P7-C reicht völlig, evt. kommt eine auf den Helm und das Lichtschwert darf zuhause bleiben
PS: Heute gab es die DX bikelamp HA-III Cree SSC P7-C kurzzeitig (10min) für rund 6 EUR
Guckst Du!

@eisenarsch: Angeber;-)

@Ripgid: Auch nicht schlecht...meine Funzeln, siehe oben!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (20. November 2009)

kennst du den Dominator ?  mumpitz


----------



## Ripgid (20. November 2009)

@G-K-R
3x900 Lumen ist auf jeden fall ne ansage, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> kennst du den Dominator ?  mumpitz


Haben will

Speziell der letzte Satz hat es mir angetan:
"Dieses Lampensystem erlaubt den optimalen, einhandbedienten taktischen Einsatz!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. November 2009)

Man sehe ich dagegen blass aus.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. November 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Man sehe ich dagegen blass aus.


Wieso? Ist doch eine nette Funzel, vor allen Dingen mit einer richtig dicken Zuleitung im Hintergrund! Tippe auf 15000 Volt
Der Hammer
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. November 2009)

Mit den Funzeln könntet Ihr das Wild nicht nur blenden sondern gleich grillen und zubereiten... wäre mit von der Partie was die Grillrunde angeht sowie auch den Weihnachtsstammtisch (Matze wir müssten Bungalows für Willingen buchen!)
Morgen werde ich die Enduro ausfahren, Günther, Matze wie schaut es??? Habe mir eine lockere Runde vorgestellt da ich abends noch Hallenspocht betreiben muss


----------



## eisenarsch (21. November 2009)

ich kann nicht ,bekomme besuch


----------



## average.stalker (21. November 2009)

Eisenarsch ist der Master aller witzigen Bildantworten!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich kann nicht ,bekomme besuch



Lass Deine Möbel heile


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich die Enduro ausfahren, Günther, Matze wie schaut es??? Habe mir eine lockere Runde vorgestellt da ich abends noch Hallenspocht betreiben muss


Salve, 
bin raus, habe gestern meine Rezeptoren gegrillt, trage jetzt ne Stevie Wonder Brille (Spaß)
(Ernst sagt:kien Tied)
Bis Montag hoffentlich!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## wunderkiste (21. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @ Günther
> Stammtisch - ich bin dabei.



Da schließe ich mich an....

Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal versuchen irgendwo ein neues Schaltauge aufzutreiben....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> bin raus, habe gestern meine Rezeptoren gegrillt, trage jetzt ne Stevie Wonder Brille (Spaß)
> (Ernst sagt:kien Tied)
> Bis Montag hoffentlich!
> LG, G-K-R



wie geht denn sowas? 
...verbunden mit Schwindel?? So geht mir das am WoEnd immer
Wäre schön wenn Du Montag wieder fit bist


----------



## --->freak<--- (21. November 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an....
> 
> Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal versuchen irgendwo ein neues Schaltauge aufzutreiben....



notfallt bauste dir eins selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (21. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ..., wie sieht es aus, wollen wir vor Weihnachten noch mal einen Leute-aus-Hildesheim-und-Umgebung-MTB-Stammtisch machen? Ein Feedback wäre prima! ...



Wenn's zeitlich passt bin ich dabei!

Zu euren Lampen: 
Ist das mit 3 x 900 Lumen nicht "etwas" übertrieben?
Nutze eine Fenix LD20 mit max. 180 Lumen; mir reicht aber die Spareinstellung mit 90 Lumen vollkommen.


----------



## LUNGE10 (21. November 2009)

@Günter
Bin auch dabei, sind schon irgendwelche Termine angedacht?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Wenn's zeitlich passt bin ich dabei!
> 
> Zu euren Lampen:
> Ist das mit 3 x 900 Lumen nicht "etwas" übertrieben?
> Nutze eine Fenix LD20 mit max. 180 Lumen; mir reicht aber die Spareinstellung mit 90 Lumen vollkommen.



Salve,
na klar ist das übertrieben Aber schön hell um mich rum

@all: Der Termin folgt in Kürze!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. November 2009)

Vorrausgesetzt neue Gesichter sind willkommen, würde ich mich dem Stammtisch gerne anschließen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. November 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt neue Gesichter sind willkommen, würde ich mich dem Stammtisch gerne anschließen.



Naaaaa klaaar pero quando??


----------



## macorama (22. November 2009)

@all: wäre auch ein neues gesicht mit noch wenig Fsahrpraxis. Wenns passt und man darf würd ich aber auch versuchen vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## average.stalker (22. November 2009)

wo kommen die ganzen leute auf einmal her?  

gester hab ich noch jemanden mit Mach3 auf einem Specialized Pitch den Zingel runterballern sehen..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> wie geht denn sowas?
> ...verbunden mit Schwindel?? So geht mir das am WoEnd immer
> Wäre schön wenn Du Montag wieder fit bist



Günther hat sich halt über den Lenker gebeugt, um nach zusehen ob die Lampen an sind. Es gab offensichtlich was auf die Augen.

wg Stammtisch, den Kollegen mal in die klaren Augen sehen ist immer gut.

wann, wo?


----------



## BurningAxel (22. November 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wo kommen die ganzen leute auf einmal her?
> 
> gester hab ich noch jemanden mit Mach3 auf einem Specialized Pitch den Zingel runterballern sehen..



Hi! Kann sein, dass ich das war, obwohl ich mir gestern eher wie ne Schnecke vorkam! Und wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, 
ist mir gestern im Wald jemand entgegen gekommen, der auch ein weißes Pitch gefahren ist.

Grüße, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (22. November 2009)

wäre bei einem Treffen auch dabei, sofern das zeitlich passt...


----------



## average.stalker (22. November 2009)

BurningAxel schrieb:


> Hi! Kann sein, dass ich das war, obwohl ich mir gestern eher wie ne Schnecke vorkam! Und wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe,
> ist mir gestern im Wald jemand entgegen gekommen, der auch ein weißes Pitch gefahren ist.
> 
> Grüße, Alex



dem Rad nach zu urteilen, warst du es - es sei denn, es gibt zwei von den grün-weissen Pitch´s in Hildesheim


----------



## rODAHn (22. November 2009)

War das nicht heute ein super Nachmittag! 

Bin heute das erste Mal den MasterAss Trail gefahren... ganz schön steil! 
...und bei dem ganzen Laub war der Weg kaum zu erkennen!

Bei einem Satmmtisch würde ich mich auch mal blicken lassen. 

LG

rODAHn


----------



## Gerry1420 (22. November 2009)

Mahlzeit,

komme grade vom Truppenübungsplatz Giesen zurück. Nachdem ich ein paar Abfahrten runter gebrettert bin, bin ich rauf zum Kammweg. 

Hier mein Tipp: Wer auf garantierten Plattfuß steht, dem empfehle ich den Trail auf dem Kamm zu fahren. Nach Forsteinsatz mit ner fetten Maschine in der letzten Woche (davor war da nämlich noch alles i Butter) ist das, was mal der Trail war ungefähr 3Meter breit und übersäht mit Dornengestrüpp. - Ich dachte noch "Spitze...das geht doch in die Hose"...und hab zwei Minuten später meinen vorderen Schlauch gewechselt.  Zumindest ein Dorn liegt da jetzt weniger rum...

Gruß,
Gerry


----------



## Dave83 (22. November 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> War das nicht heute ein super Nachmittag!
> 
> Bin heute das erste Mal den MasterAss Trail gefahren... ganz schön steil!



Sicher das das der MasterAss Trail war ? Steil find ich den nicht soo wirklich ?! oder war das ironie ???

Wir hatten auch nen Super Nachmittag aufm 5Meter Double im Heimischen Wald...

Ps: der ist für Trekkingfahrer fast unerreichbar 

Ps²: Sorry für das schlechte Bild, ist aus nem Video herausgeschnitten 
      Gesprungen ist "mr.sr" hier ausm Forum und natürlich Enemy111


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. November 2009)

Meinste wirklich 5m, sieht eher danach aus das die Landung nach 2m beginnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (22. November 2009)

Gute Frage...

Die Südabfahrt vom Tosmarberg und dann nach 10m gleich links.
(Also die entgegengesetzte Seite vom Canyon-Trail.)


----------



## ollibolli (22. November 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Man sehe ich dagegen blass aus.



Mensch heul doch nicht rum 

so siehts bei mir auf dem Helm auch aus 

Zussätzlich habe ich noch dasselbe am Lenker.

Ich finde, das reicht, wenn man im dunklen Wald radeln will, ohne den Wald abzufackeln und das Wild gleich beim Erlegen zu rösten...

und ausserdem kriegt mein Hund sonst zu heisse Ohren 


Gruss Olli


----------



## Dave83 (22. November 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Meinste wirklich 5m, sieht eher danach aus das die Landung nach 2m beginnt




Sind wirklich 4,5m - 5 Meter... Ohne witz... Und mich hats zerissen weil ich übers landing hinweg bin... 

Das ist der Double von Enemy111 also Ben... an der länge haben wir nichts geändert wir haben quasi nur noch nen kleinen Table reingebaut damit falls man zu langsam ist nicht vors landing fliegt, trotzdem sind bis jetzt alle die 5 meter geflogen und im wirklichen landing gelandet


----------



## Dave83 (22. November 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Gute Frage...
> 
> Die Südabfahrt vom Tosmarberg und dann nach 10m gleich links.
> (Also die entgegengesetzte Seite vom Canyon-Trail.)



Jo sollte der MasterAss Trail sein  Steht das Holzgap wieder ? oder ist es ganz weg `?

Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. November 2009)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Mensch heul doch nicht rum
> 
> so siehts bei mir auf dem Helm auch aus
> 
> ...


 
Heul ja gar nicht  für ne Feldwegrunde absolut ausreichend.

Bin heute das erste mal auf dem Tosmar gewesen, laut der Beschreibungen hier im Forum habe ich wohl den Tosmar-Trail erwischt, einmal von Diekholzen hoch, dann wieder nach Diekholzen zurück. Denn an der Schutzhütte angekommen, wusste ich leider nicht mehr wo die anderen Trail sind (wurde auch schon langsam dunkel), also werde ich wohl am Nächsten Wochenende wieder in der Gegend sein.


----------



## rODAHn (22. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Jo sollte der MasterAss Trail sein  Steht das Holzgap wieder ? oder ist es ganz weg `?
> 
> Sry für Doppelpost



Habe nichts gesehen bei dem ganzen Laub...


----------



## tingel83 (22. November 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Heul ja gar nicht  für ne Feldwegrunde absolut ausreichend.
> 
> Bin heute das erste mal auf dem Tosmar gewesen, laut der Beschreibungen hier im Forum habe ich wohl den Tosmar-Trail erwischt, einmal von Diekholzen hoch, dann wieder nach Diekholzen zurück. Denn an der Schutzhütte angekommen, wusste ich leider nicht mehr wo die anderen Trail sind (wurde auch schon langsam dunkel), also werde ich wohl am Nächsten Wochenende wieder in der Gegend sein.



Dann starte das nächste mal beim Söhrer Forsthaus, sollte einfacher sein.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. November 2009)

Starten ist gut... Komme aus Rössing und starte eigentlich auch immer dort. Bin heute einfach nur viel zu Spät losgefahren. Erst musste ich mich überwinden überhaupt aufs Rad zu steigen (in Rössing hat es heute Morgen noch geregnet), dann durfte ich erst einmal zwei Platten flicken.  
Ist aber auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. November 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Starten ist gut... Komme aus Rössing und starte eigentlich auch immer dort. ...




das übt, mit aussreichend Luft, ist alles fahrbar.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Sind wirklich 4,5m - 5 Meter... Ohne witz... Und mich hats zerissen weil ich übers landing hinweg bin...
> 
> Das ist der Double von Enemy111 also Ben... an der länge haben wir nichts geändert wir haben quasi nur noch nen kleinen Table reingebaut damit falls man zu langsam ist nicht vors landing fliegt, trotzdem sind bis jetzt alle die 5 meter geflogen und im wirklichen landing gelandet



 brecht Euch nicht die Ohren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave83 (22. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> brecht Euch nicht die Ohren!



Neeeneee  Passt schon... Und an die Sicherheit am Mann ist auch immer gedacht ....


----------



## eisenarsch (22. November 2009)

? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist das denn bequem ?


----------



## Dave83 (23. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...er wieder 

Ich glaub das ist kein stück bequem    Und sieht aus als hätts der Kaiser selbst noch designed


----------



## enemy111 (23. November 2009)

@ dave : hast du zufällig donnerstag frei ? 
ich werde ab 13:00 uhr am Tosmar sein..  

bequem sind die nicht .

Edit ! : wann und wo soll der stammtisch sein ? bin dabei wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## Luca021 (24. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Hildesheimer!

Mein Name ist Dirk und ich war gestern das erste mal in diesem Forum. Über Google habe ich euch gefunden, weil ich ein paar Strecken in meiner Umgebung gesucht habe. Dabei ist mir dieser Thread aufgefallen.

Ich bin 39 Jahre alt, und seit dem 14. September stolzer Besitzer eines CUBE AMS 100, dass ich mir bei Dynamo in der Goschenstraße gekauft habe. Seit dem fahre ich regelmäßig in den Wäldern zwischen Ottbergen (meinem Wohnort), Wöhle, Nettlingen, Grasdorf, Heersum und Wendhausen rum. Auch den wirklich erstklassigen Trail wischen dem Galgenberg und der Hildesheimer Börde habe ich schon befahren und stand hinterher mit zittrigen Knien am Tor zur Raststätte. 

Das Rad ist für mich in erster Linie ein Sportgerät, mit dem ich einen Ausgleich zu meiner meist sitzenden Tätigkeit als Web- und Mediengestalter schaffen möchte. Da ich selbständig bin, kann ich auch jetzt im Winter hin und wieder tagsüber für rund eine Stunde fahren.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte finden, mit denen ich hin und wieder mal eine kleine Tour unternehmen und mich etwas übers Biken austauschen kann. Die Sache mit dem Stammtisch habe ich auch gelesen und hätte durchaus Interesse daran teil zu nehmen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auch mal auf dem Kamm auf den Weg zum Munitionslager in Ottbergen. 

Viele Grüße an alle!


----------



## Ripgid (24. November 2009)

Hallo Dirk!

willkommen im Forum. Den Trail am Munlager in Wöhle bin ich auch schon gefahren, schöne ecke dort! Können gerne mal ne Runde drehen wenn du Lust und Zeit hast..


----------



## Luca021 (24. November 2009)

Hallo Ripgid,

vielen Dank! Wäre mir ein Vergnügen, dort mal zu zweit lang zu fahren. Bin den Trail schon oft gefahren und kenne auch die abrupte Abrisskante hinter dem Munitionslager die mich einmal fast zerrissen hat. Mit der Zeit ist es im Moment schwierig. Am besten in der Nächsten Woche mal ganz spontan auf ein paar Stündchen.


----------



## DerInge (24. November 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute den Bescheid für meinen Zivildienstlehrgang (19.-22. Januar 2010) bekommen, welcher in Holzen-Ith stattfindet. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass da nicht viel los ist und dachte, dass ich mein Bike mitnehmen könnte um ein wenig zu fahren. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Spots/Trails sagen, welche sich Lohnen würden? Oder kann ich das Rad getrost zuhause lassen?

MfG Inge


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. November 2009)

Salve!
Die MTB-fahrenden Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung treffen sich am Freitag, den 4. Dezember 2009, um 19.30 Uhr im [URL="http://www.cafedeseo.de/"[/SIZE]]Deseo[/URL]
Bis denne
Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. November 2009)

Toll! 


@ inge ->sufu hier liefert oxysep  ITH


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. November 2009)

DerInge schrieb:


> ....dass ich mein Bike mitnehmen könnte um ein wenig zu fahren. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Spots/Trails sagen, welche sich Lohnen würden?....



Herzlich Willkommen



Luca021 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Hildesheimer!
> 
> Mein Name ist Dirk und ich war gestern das erste mal in diesem Forum. Über Google habe ich euch gefunden, weil ich ein paar Strecken in meiner Umgebung gesucht habe.......


Herzlich Willkommen


Luca021 schrieb:


> .....Die Sache mit dem Stammtisch habe ich auch gelesen und hätte durchaus Interesse daran teil zu nehmen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auch mal auf dem Kamm auf den Weg zum Munitionslager in Ottbergen.
> Viele Grüße an alle!


Stammtischtermin siehe oben..

LG, Günther


----------



## Luca021 (24. November 2009)

Hi! Prima! Wenn nichts anderes dazwischen kommt, nehme ich gern daran teil. Doch wie erkenne ich Euch? Habt ihr noch kleine Matschpünktchen im Gesicht oder steht ein Bike mit am Tisch?


----------



## average.stalker (24. November 2009)

ah - stammtisch. super. wir sollten es dieses mal schaffen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. November 2009)

Luca021 schrieb:


> Hi! Prima! Wenn nichts anderes dazwischen kommt, nehme ich gern daran teil. Doch wie erkenne ich Euch? Habt ihr noch kleine Matschpünktchen im Gesicht oder steht ein Bike mit am Tisch?



Jo, da steht ein brilliantweißer MARIN HT-Rahmen auf dem Tisch
Optional Dreckspritzer & blaukariertes Tuch & DX-Bikelampen...
...das sollte reichen...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Gerry1420 (24. November 2009)

DerInge schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe heute den Bescheid für meinen Zivildienstlehrgang (19.-22. Januar 2010) bekommen, welcher in Holzen-Ith stattfindet. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass da nicht viel los ist und dachte, dass ich mein Bike mitnehmen könnte um ein wenig zu fahren. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Spots/Trails sagen, welche sich Lohnen würden? Oder kann ich das Rad getrost zuhause lassen?
> 
> MfG Inge



Hi Inge,

dann kannst Du direkt von der Zivi-Schule auf dem Ithkamm lang gurken. Such einfach mal, war ein paar Seiten vorher war der Ithkamm hier Thema. Ansonsten hast Du das Weserbergland direkt vor der Schultür. Da sollte sich auf jeden Fall was zum biken finden. 

Schau mal auf http://www.rundum-troll.de/Weserbergland/indexWeserbergland.php?section=MTB-Region-Weserbergland-Solling-Vogler da gibt es einige Strecken in der Region.

Gruß,
Gerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave83 (24. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Die MTB-fahrenden Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung treffen sich am Freitag, den 4. Dezember 2009, um 19.30 Uhr im [URL="http://www.cafedeseo.de/"[/SIZE]]Deseo[/URL]
> Bis denne
> Günther



Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt :-D


----------



## Luca021 (24. November 2009)

Hi, meinst Du sowas wie unten (Bild)? Das steht dort auf dem Tisch? Find ich klasse! Dann finde ich Euch tatsächlich gut in dem Laden.

Doch Spaß beiseite, der Laden ist ja nicht grad klein und ich denke es ist für den Erfolg schon ganz gut, wenn Euch auch Leute erkennen, die Eure Gesichter noch nie gesehen haben 

Damit Ihr mich erkennt habe ich hier mal ein paar Fotos hochgeladen:

http://www.kmz-content.de/luca-bike/

Sind in Ottbergen hinter der Kapelle und auf dem Kamm Richtung Munlager aufgenommen


----------



## average.stalker (24. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jo, da steht ein brilliantweißer MARIN HT-Rahmen auf dem Tisch
> Optional Dreckspritzer & blaukariertes Tuch & DX-Bikelampen...
> ...das sollte reichen...
> LG, G-K-R



pokern wir um den? also um den Rahmen?


----------



## oxysept (24. November 2009)

DerInge schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe heute den Bescheid für meinen Zivildienstlehrgang (19.-22. Januar 2010) bekommen, welcher in Holzen-Ith stattfindet. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass da nicht viel los ist und dachte, dass ich mein Bike mitnehmen könnte um ein wenig zu fahren. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Spots/Trails sagen, welche sich Lohnen würden? Oder kann ich das Rad getrost zuhause lassen?
> 
> MfG Inge



Hi Inge,
wie Gerry schon geschrieben hat, kannst du dein bike ruhig mitnehmen.
Neben dem Ith gibt es auch viele schöne Wege im Hils, Duinger Wald und Vogler. 
Da ich Mitte bis Ende Januar Klausuren schreibe, werde ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit haben um dir ein paar singletrails zu zeigen.

@ Stammtisch: Ich steige sowieso um 18:12 in Göttingen in den Zug und werde dann statt in Alfeld eben erst um 19:25 in Hildesheim (Hbf) aussteigen. 
Gibt's beim Deseo Abstell- und Anschließmöglichkeiten für ein Faltrad? Notfalls stelle ich es neben Jimi's Rahmen auf den Tisch !


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> ....
> Gibt's beim Deseo Abstell- und Anschließmöglichkeiten für ein Faltrad?


Ja, gibt es: quasi direkt davor und von Drinnen einsehbar! Alternativ biete ich Deinem brompton ein Platz im Auto an



oxysept schrieb:


> Notfalls stelle ich es neben Jimi's Rahmen auf den Tisch !


Seht gut kombiniert



average.stalker schrieb:


> pokern wir um den? also um den Rahmen?


Negativ Pokern können wir darum, wer von uns Euch als Erster besuchen darf ( min. 6 Wochen All inclusiv )
Der Rahmen wird versteigert 
Der Besitzer weiss von nix....
Oh wird das lustig
LG, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (24. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es: quasi direkt davor und von Drinnen einsehbar! Alternative biete ich Deinem brompton ein Platz im Auto an



Danke, dann schließ ich es dort an.
Fahre allerdings kein brompton sondern ein Dahon (Matrix - 26"); ausgeliehen von meiner Mutter.

Sieht ungefähr so aus (mit v-brakes statt scheibenbremsen):


----------



## enemy111 (24. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt :-D



bin dabei dave.


----------



## Dave83 (24. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> bin dabei dave.



k  Mal sehen wer noch alles aus der DH / FR Fraktion kommt um sie im Deseo zu vertreten


----------



## average.stalker (24. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es: quasi direkt davor und von Drinnen einsehbar! Alternativ biete ich Deinem brompton ein Platz im Auto an
> 
> 
> Seht gut kombiniert
> ...



hahaha.. okay, das gästebett wird auch als erstes aufgestellt


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. November 2009)

@oxysep: könnte dich auch mitnehmen ab Alfeld

*@all: benötigt noch jemand ne Sigma Mirage Lampe? hab sie schon lange hier rumliegen, kann sie selber nicht nutzen da an meinem Bike kein Flaschenhalter dran ist, Preis 12eur.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macorama (24. November 2009)

@frorider: Was ist denn so für ne Lampe? Ich brauch noch eine die etwas mehr licht ins dunkel bringt als meine kleine mit LEDs. Reicht die um Wege gut zu sehen?

wieso braucht man für die nen Flaschenhalter?


Frorider Ben schrieb:


> *@all: benötigt noch jemand ne Sigma Mirage Lampe? hab sie schon lange hier rumliegen, kann sie selber nicht nutzen da an meinem Bike kein Flaschenhalter dran ist, Preis 12eur.*


----------



## average.stalker (24. November 2009)

auch kein flaschenhalter


----------



## macorama (24. November 2009)

Flaschenhalter hab ich an meinem cube genug...


----------



## eisenarsch (24. November 2009)

das wird sicher noch noch die alte lampe mit bleigelakku sein.der passt nur in den flaschenhalter


----------



## macorama (24. November 2009)

das bißchen blei macht bei meinem gewicht auch nix aus


----------



## eisenarsch (24. November 2009)

das teil hier


----------



## mr.sr (25. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> k  Mal sehen wer noch alles aus der DH / FR Fraktion kommt um sie im Deseo zu vertreten



ich werde auf jeden fall die DH / FR Fraktion vertreten..
Grüße vom Tosmar..


----------



## wunderkiste (25. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Die MTB-fahrenden Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung treffen sich am Freitag, den 4. Dezember 2009, um 19.30 Uhr im ]Deseo
> Bis denne
> Günther




Kann erst kurzfristig zusagen... Wenns passt bin ich auf ein Bierchen dabei... 

Es ist gar nicht mal so einfach ein neues Schaltauge zu bekommen...
Ich musste erst Corratec anschreiben, um die Artikelnummer zu bekommen  (Mir war gar nicht klar wie viele verschiedenen Schaltaugentypen es gibt. Das man sich da nicht mal auf einen Standard einigen kann!?) Ich hoffe, dass ich vielleicht am WE ein neues Schaltauge in den Händen halte und endlich eine kleine Herbsttour fahren kann...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. November 2009)

******* Günther,
der 04.12. fällt bei mir leider flach. Ein Freund hat seine Geburtstagsfeier vorlegen, ergo auf den 04.12.
Das habe ich gestern erst erfahren.
Vielleicht schaue ich auf ein Pils vorbei, müsste dann allerdings zeitig wieder in den süd-süd-west Kreis verschwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (25. November 2009)

Kommt noch wer aus dem Raum Alfeld mit, bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit, Oxysep und ich

@macorama: ist genau die die Eisenarsch da hat, ist halt shcon ein paar Jahre alt, wurde ein paar mal benutzt als ich noch mein Giant hatte, hm war so 2002.

Ich werde die Lampe am Stammtisch mitbringen, der Höchstbietende bekommt sie.

Achja, hab noch ne neue 30mm Sattelstütze hier liegen, falls jemand eine sucht.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ******* Günther,
> der 04.12. fällt bei mir leider flach. Ein Freund hat seine Geburtstagsfeier vorlegen, ergo auf den 04.12.
> Das habe ich gestern erst erfahren.
> Vielleicht schaue ich auf ein Pils vorbei, müsste dann allerdings zeitig wieder in den süd-süd-west Kreis verschwinden.


Zeit zum Vorglühen muß sein, also komm!
Denk an Deinen Rahmen bitte, Mitbringen
Zweck siehe oben
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MasterAss (25. November 2009)

Also ich denke, dass ich dabei bin. Lese in letzter Zeit kaum hier... Bin grad in der heißen Bachlor-Arbeit-Phase.


----------



## --->freak<--- (26. November 2009)

is der daumen nicht hübsch ?


----------



## Molo (26. November 2009)

> is der daumen nicht hübsch ?



nicht!


----------



## eisenarsch (26. November 2009)

fortsetzung folgt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (26. November 2009)

Uuuuaaaahhhh, das schockt!!!

Also ich werde jedenfalls heute Abend nicht die Brotschneidemaschine anfassen.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Mudwild (26. November 2009)

Lange nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut.....

STAMMTISCH - Gute Sache!
Würde gerne dabei sein.

@Frorider: Kannst Du mich mitnehmen fallst Du fährst? Wohne wieder in der Gegend (Eime)
Wäre ich den Abend eigentlich der Einzige der gelegentlich zum Rauchen vor die Tür geht oder gibt´s hier noch mehr rauchende Biker (oder bikende Raucher)?

Gruß 
Maik


----------



## enemy111 (26. November 2009)

ich hoffe, dass darüber nicht wieder diskutiert werden muss, ob man sowas bauen sollte oder nicht !


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. November 2009)

Stammtisch bin ich dabei, bringe meinen Freund mit.



Mudwild schrieb:


> Wäre ich den Abend eigentlich der Einzige der gelegentlich zum Rauchen vor die Tür geht oder gibt´s hier noch mehr rauchende Biker (oder bikende Raucher)?


 
Bist nicht alleine, verziehe mich hin und wieder auch nach draußen.


----------



## Dave83 (26. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass darüber nicht wieder diskutiert werden muss, ob man sowas bauen sollte oder nicht !



Mein lieblings Double  am coolsten is der unverwechselbare Sound von deiner Hope Nabe 

Bis Sonntag im Wald


----------



## MasterAss (26. November 2009)

Naja, ich sage dazu mal lieber nix!


----------



## mr.sr (26. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Mein lieblings Double  am coolsten is der unverwechselbare Sound von deiner Hope Nabe
> 
> Bis Sonntag im Wald



Hi Ben,
das Video ist dir gut gelungen...
Kann diesen Samstag leider nicht dabei sein..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYr-L3j1x2w"]YouTube- Tosmar - Hildesheim 5m Double - Bergamont BigAir - Freeride[/ame]

cu stefan


----------



## enemy111 (26. November 2009)

@ Stefan : ..das war ganz schön knapp..  kann mich noch erinnern..  
Danke, Danke. 
Ne, ich werde Samstag nicht auffem Bike sein..
werde ausschlafen müssen, wenn du verstehst.. 
Aber Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder den Double rocken !


----------



## --->freak<--- (26. November 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Uuuuaaaahhhh, das schockt!!!
> 
> Also ich werde jedenfalls heute Abend nicht die Brotschneidemaschine anfassen.
> 
> Gute Besserung




keine sorge nicht so schlimm war keine brotschneide maschiene  war nur ne kreissäge 

2 wochen noch dann darf ich wieder an DER kreissäge arbeiten und kann hoffentlich wieder biken


----------



## waldhase (27. November 2009)

@Günther
Das wird ja ein riesen Stammstisch, hast noch einen Überblick wieviele kommen wollen?
Vielleicht brauchen wir das ganze Lokal!
Bis bald
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (27. November 2009)

mr.sr schrieb:


> Hi Ben,
> das Video ist dir gut gelungen...
> Kann diesen Samstag leider nicht dabei sein..
> 
> ...



Ich muss mir das Video alleine wegen deiner lustigen Lache immer wieder anschauen.


----------



## mr.sr (27. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ Stefan : ..das war ganz schön knapp..  kann mich noch erinnern..
> Danke, Danke.
> Ne, ich werde Samstag nicht auffem Bike sein..
> werde ausschlafen müssen, wenn du verstehst..
> Aber Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder den Double rocken !



Moin, ja das Problem war das ich zuviel Speed hatte und dadurch übers Landing hinaus kam...bin so kurze Sachen halt nicht gewohnt..


----------



## rODAHn (27. November 2009)

Ich wäre am 4.12. auch dabei!


----------



## MasterAss (27. November 2009)

Ach haste eigentlich den Revierförster angesprochen? Haste doch großspurig damals verkündet?! Hat er das genehmigt?


----------



## Harvester (27. November 2009)

Ach Master, glaube das bringt nix.....


----------



## --->freak<--- (27. November 2009)

mr.sr schrieb:


> Moin, ja das Problem war das ich zuviel Speed hatte und dadurch übers Landing hinaus kam...bin so kurze Sachen halt nicht gewohnt..




 dann rück mal raus mit der spraache wos noch fettere sachen gibt 

wie sowas hier : 





oder sowas :


----------



## Dave83 (27. November 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ach haste eigentlich den Revierförster angesprochen? Haste doch großspurig damals verkündet?! Hat er das genehmigt?




Den Revierförster würde es eh nicht jucken, warum auch... Es geht kein Weg lang, es ist nicht einsehbar und keinen störts, nicht mal Flora und Fauna, denn die waren eh fast im A***** da  

Was soll er denn erlauben ? Das bauen von Rampen im Wald ? 

Haften tut da eh keiner, und haftbar gemacht werden kann auch keiner... Das ist wie im Bikepark.... 

Mal ganz davon ab das ich mir die blamage nicht geben würde und wie ein kleiner Junge zum Revierförster, oder Hr. Dette oder sonst wem zu gehen und zu fragen "darf ich im Wald was bauen Chef ?"  

Der würde eh sagen macht was Ihr wollt, Ihr tuts doch eh auch wenn ich es euch verbiete


----------



## --->freak<--- (27. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Den Revierförster würde es eh nicht jucken, warum auch... Es geht kein Weg lang, es ist nicht einsehbar und keinen störts, nicht mal Flora und Fauna, denn die waren eh fast im A***** da
> 
> Was soll er denn erlauben ? Das bauen von Rampen im Wald ?
> 
> ...





ohohohoh junge junge das denkst aber auch nur du ! es kann wohl jeemand haftbar gemacht werden wenn sich von euch zb. jemand das genick bricht und deine alter zu dem typen rennen und sagen wie konten sie das erlauben das die "kinder" dort "schanzen" gebaut haben ?

zu dem braucht man für sowa eine baugenehmigung usw usw ist ne lange geschichte ... ! 

ich will jetz hier keine diskusion anfangen   ich mache es selber ja auch 


aber bei unserer alten strecke ging auch kein weg lang und es gab mächtig stress !


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. November 2009)

genau so ist es, kannste ja mal am stammtisch ansprechen das thema, dann erzähl ich dir darüber mal so einiges.

@maik *mudwild*: schreib mir mal per pm adresse auf, Maik *Oxysep ist kurz nach 19 uhr bei mir, würden dann so 10min zu dir brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave83 (27. November 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> ohohohoh junge junge das denkst aber auch nur du ! es kann wohl jeemand haftbar gemacht werden wenn sich von euch zb. jemand das genick bricht und deine alter zu dem typen rennen und sagen wie konten sie das erlauben das die "kinder" dort "schanzen" gebaut haben ?
> 
> zu dem braucht man für sowa eine baugenehmigung usw usw ist ne lange geschichte ... !
> 
> ...



Richtig, wenn jemand eine Baugenehmigung erteilt, ich habe nie gesagt das der Förster es erlauben würde, es würde es tollerieren...  Ich glaub bei meinen 26 jahren rennt mein Alter nirgends mehr hin... 

Ne aber mal im ernst, letztes We war Treibjagt, die ging direkt über Double, Roadgap etc und die sind mit 6 Förstern + Revierförster drüber gelaufen und es hat keine Sau was gesagt... 

Is ja auch rille, ich wollt nur sagen das ich mich hüten werd irgendwen zu fragen, denn bringen würde es eh nix...

Selbst wenn er ein verbot aussprechen würde, würde jemand wohl an anderer Stelle was neues bauen...

Trotzdem ist momentan keiner Haftbar :-D Da wir ohne irgendetwas bauen :-D

Nu is aber gut hier


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Ne aber mal im ernst, letztes We war Treibjagt, ...  --  ... und es hat keine Sau was gesagt...



 na da frag mal die verbliebenen Schwarzkittel!! 
Letztes WoEnd wurden die Schweine freigegeben, im Walde standen mehr Autos als auf der Hi-Börde!!?? Ist immer ein ungutes Gefühl im Wald wenn Projektile herumfliegen könnten. Aaaber wat muß dat muß


----------



## anne waffel (27. November 2009)

oh, ihr Lieben, dann fahrt aber bitte nicht in Tarnfarben durch den Wald, sonst erwischt Euch noch ein fliegendes Geschoss  - immer schön im 70ger retrolook - sieht auch gleich viel besser aus, dies wunderbare lilö, orange und türkis - findet ihr nicht auch?

Anne...bunt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. November 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> oh, ihr Lieben, dann fahrt aber bitte nicht in Tarnfarben durch den Wald, sonst erwischt Euch noch ein fliegendes Geschoss  - immer schön im 70ger retrolook - sieht auch gleich viel besser aus, dies wunderbare lilö, orange und türkis - findet ihr nicht auch?
> 
> Anne...bunt


Salve!
ich fahre zur Zeit nur im 2100 Lumen Lichtkegel....da kann mir nix passieren
Oder ich bin auf Schlechtwetter
Und die 70ger Klamotten sind momentan in der Wäsche.....ich fürchte zu heiß gewaschen weil zu klein geworden

Wenn Du zum Stammtisch kommst, überlege ich es mir und halte den Abend die Luft an

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> ich fahre zur Zeit nur im 2100 Lumen Lichtkegel....da kann mir nix passieren
> LG, G-K-R



Da muss noch nicht einmal ein Kernkraftwerk hochgehen (vom Zebrapaket ganz zu scheigen)... Du rollender Supergau


----------



## anne waffel (27. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wenn Du zum Stammtisch kommst, überlege ich es mir und halte den Abend die Luft an
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Ach, Mensch Günther - ich hätte ja viel dafür gegeben, Dich in lilö zu sehen - aber ich bin in Sachen Studium unterwegs und kann nicht am Stammtisch teilnehmen. Bis dahin muss ich wohl auch noch eine Erkältung auskurieren - nix mit biken, denke ich. Außerdem habe ich noch keine Lumen, die mich begleiten könnten.

Anne...steht im Dunkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (28. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Und die 70ger Klamotten sind momentan in der Wäsche.....ich fürchte zu heiß gewaschen weil zu klein geworden



Günther, das sind die Kalorien. Kalorien sind kleine Tiere, die Nachts heimlich in deinen Kleiderschrank kriechen und deine Kleider enger nähen.


----------



## oxysept (28. November 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich noch keine Lumen, die mich begleiten könnten.
> 
> Anne...steht im Dunkeln



Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass ganze Gruppen von diesen "Lumen" alljährlich z.B. auf Helgoland ihr Quartier aufschlagen. Ruf doch da mal an!
Soll sich allerdings bei besagten Individuen um "Trottel" handeln.
Die lassen ihre Kinder ohne Bungeeseil von 40 m hohen Klippen springen.

Und Günter bindet sich drei mal 900 von denen ans Fahrrad.
Ob mir dabei ein Licht aufgehen würde?!


----------



## Luca021 (28. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> na da frag mal die verbliebenen Schwarzkittel!!
> Letztes WoEnd wurden die Schweine freigegeben, im Walde standen mehr Autos als auf der Hi-Börde!!?? Ist immer ein ungutes Gefühl im Wald wenn Projektile herumfliegen könnten. Aaaber wat muß dat muß



Hi, ich habe zweimal die Schilder nicht gesehen und bin auch erst auf die Treibjagt aufmerksam geworden weil merkwürdige Gestalten in orangen Warnwesten und mit Gewehren auf den Bäumen saßen und durchs Gestrüpp tapsten. Bin dann langsam mit einer Gruppe Treiber mitgegangen und hab den gefragt warum er das macht. "Es macht total viel Spaß!" Sagts, tritt auf einen Ast und legt sich auf die Klappe. Na denn...

Das Lustige war, dass mir 5 Rehe vors Auge liefen, jedoch kein einziges Wildschwein. Jagen... alte Männer stolpern mit Gewehr durch den Wald, die auch sonst nichts erleben...


----------



## oxysept (28. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Den Revierförster würde es eh nicht jucken, warum auch... Es geht kein Weg lang, es ist nicht einsehbar und keinen störts, nicht mal Flora und Fauna, denn die waren eh fast im A***** da



Das würde ich so nicht sagen!
Gerade weil ihr abseits der Wege baut, würde ich es generell kritischer (aus ökologischer Sicht) einstufen, als würdet ihr z.B. direkt neben einem bestehen Weg bauen.
Natürlich ist beides nicht erlaubt und kann schnell zur Anzeige gebracht werden.
An deiner/eurer Stelle würde ich nicht darüber in öffentlichen Foren schreiben; damit gräbt man sich sein eigenes Grab.

Wäre ich in besagtem Revier (Revierförsterei Söhre) als Revierförster oder im Nds. Forstamt (Liebenburg) als Amtsleiter tätig, wäre ich mir nicht sicher wie ich mich verhalten würde.
Kann ja nicht angehen, dass ohne Genehmigung wild im Forst, mitten im Bestand, gebaut wird.
Du fändest es sicherlich auch nicht gut, wenn jemand mitten auf deinem Grundstück einfach so Bauarbeiten durchführen würde! 
Neu-ja, bei der nächsten Holzernte freut sich der Harvesterfahrer über etwas Abwechslung und euer Bauwerk ist Geschichte.


----------



## enemy111 (28. November 2009)

Wäre ich in besagtem Revier (Revierförsterei Söhre) als Revierförster oder im Nds. Forstamt (Liebenburg) als Amtsleiter tätig, wäre ich mir nicht sicher wie ich mich verhalten würde.
Kann ja nicht angehen, dass ohne Genehmigung wild im Forst, mitten im Bestand, gebaut wird.
Du fändest es sicherlich auch nicht gut, wenn jemand mitten auf deinem Grundstück einfach so Bauarbeiten durchführen würde! 
Neu-ja, bei der nächsten Holzernte freut sich der Harvesterfahrer über etwas Abwechslung und euer Bauwerk ist Geschichte.[/quote]


Es könnte sich ja ein Reh beim Springen über den Double verletzten, oh nein, sehr wahrscheinlich...
Und das bisschen Moos stört auch keinen, dass jetzt weg ist. Okay, vielleicht würde er sich über das Loch aufregen, dann ist das halt so..
Wenn es regnet wird es halt zur Schlammfütze für Wildschweine.
Mein Gott ey ! Stellt euch nicht so an.. scheinbar werdet ihr Tourenfahrer uns " Waldzerstörer " nie tollerieren..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Stellt euch nicht so an.. scheinbar werdet ihr Tourenfahrer uns " Waldzerstörer " nie tollerieren..



Denke das es den "Kritikern" hier nicht um Toleranz oder Akzeptanz geht, vielmehr um eventuelle Folgen welche alle tragen müssten(Falls an irgendeiner politischen Stelle oder in irgendeinem Amt ein übereifriger Schimmel sitzt) momentan denke ich allerdings das die Lage relativ entspannt ist, es wird ja nicht übertrieben (5-M-Double)...shit, jetzt habe ich doch zu dem Thema geschrieben


----------



## Dave83 (28. November 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Denke das es den "Kritikern" hier nicht um Toleranz oder Akzeptanz geht, vielmehr um eventuelle Folgen welche alle tragen müssten(Falls an irgendeiner politischen Stelle oder in irgendeinem Amt ein übereifriger Schimmel sitzt) momentan denke ich allerdings das die Lage relativ entspannt ist, es wird ja nicht übertrieben (5-M-Double)...shit, jetzt habe ich doch zu dem Thema geschrieben




Naja und wenn der Double / Table irgendwann weggerissen ist, dann ist das halt so... Alles wird gut  Denn im Endeffekt wollen wir doch alle nur Spaß und Biken, jeder auf seine Art und Weise


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Naja und wenn der Double / Table irgendwann weggerissen ist, dann ist das halt so... Alles wird gut  Denn im Endeffekt wollen wir doch alle nur Spaß und Biken


----------



## MasterAss (29. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Stellt euch nicht so an.. scheinbar werdet ihr Tourenfahrer uns " Waldzerstörer " nie tollerieren..



Es geht hier nicht um Schiene "Tourenfahrer" oder "Rumhopser". Glaubst das beides auch vereinbar ist? Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Vertriden ist echtes Freeriden.

Der Anstoß meiner Kritik ist, dass ihr auch mal andere Biker denken müsst. Natürlich können wir euch euren Spaß, wenn das jedoch Probleme mit der sog. Obrigkeit in Form der Forst bringt, haben ALLE ein Problem.

Deswegen nochmal mein Apell: Baut doch bitte mit Sinn und Verstand. Dazu gehört: Keine Monsterbauten wie ein 5m Double. Keine fetten Löcher direkt neben den Bauten. Im Grunde einfach ein wenig im Sinne des Försters denken.

Solche fetten Bauten gehören entweder in eine offiziell genehmigte Strecke oder in den Park. Das Deisterforum und viele andere Beispiele haben uns eines besseren belehrt. Von wegen dem Förster ist es egal, denn sobald er einen schlechten Tag und das sieht dampft die ********.


----------



## tingel83 (29. November 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Natürlich können wir euch euren Spaß, wenn das jedoch Probleme mit der sog. Obrigkeit in Form der Forst bringt, haben ALLE ein Problem.



Welches Problem sollten dann "Alle" haben? Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Forst zwischen freeridern und Tourenfahrern unterscheiden kann. Sprich: Double wird abgerissen aber die normalen trails dürfen weiterhin befahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave83 (29. November 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Schiene "Tourenfahrer" oder "Rumhopser". Glaubst das beides auch vereinbar ist? Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Vertriden ist echtes Freeriden.
> 
> Der Anstoß meiner Kritik ist, dass ihr auch mal andere Biker denken müsst. Natürlich können wir euch euren Spaß, wenn das jedoch Probleme mit der sog. Obrigkeit in Form der Forst bringt, haben ALLE ein Problem.
> 
> ...




Mensch alter Heul doch... Langsam aber sicher reichts... Entweder ist es der Frust weil du nicht mitbauen kannst / darfst, der neid weil deine Minigaps so niedrig sind oder du weinst einfach gern... Der Double ist wenigstens so groß, das man ihn nicht verfehlen kann und auch nicht übersehen kann... Desweiteren wird es für so etwas nie eine Genehmigung geben... Und auf wen bitte sollen wir Rücksicht nehmen ? Das ding ist vom Weg garnicht erreichbar und wirds auch nie werden...
Und wenn der Förster n schlechten tag hat, dann lass halt dampfen...

Und klar, der Förster lebt hinterm Berg und kann nicht unterscheiden ob man über son Double mit nem "CC Rad" oder nem "Freerider" springt und wird alle man über einen Kamm schieben... Ist schon klar... und Deister mit Tosmar zu vergleichen halt ich für übertrieben, denn hast du mal gesehen was am We am Deister abgeht und was da los ist ?!

Ganz ehrlich ? Ich platz gleich  

Selber Kicker bauen und hier  ->  <-



Btw: Nennst du das "mit Sinn und Verstand" ?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/374544


----------



## enemy111 (29. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er sich so viel Mühe machen würde, den abzureißen,
immerhin ist es inzwischen ein 5 Meter langer Table.. 
Wenn dann baum drauf- fertig..
Und den Packen wir da dann schon innerhalb von ein paar Tagen weg..

Was spricht gegen Löcher neben den "Bauten " ? Ist doch viel besser, die direkt daneben zu buddeln, als 10 Meter weiter ..
Immerhin sieht man sofort das Loch, wenn man im Dunkeln steht..
Wenn man als Pilzewanderer son Dickes Ding ( Table, Double ..was auch immer ) im Wald sieht..wird man stutzig, guckt sich das Teil evtl. mit vorsicht an ! Und dann sieht man auch das Loch..


Wenn das Loch jetzt aber 20 Meter von dem Ding weg ist, achtet man evtl. nicht so dolle drauf, daher ist die Idee, dass Loch weiter wegzubuddeln, totaler Schwachsinn.
Außerdem viel zu viel Mühe..

Und inwiefern das euch betreffen könnte, versteh ich auch nicht so ganz.. der Förster wird schon nicht auf einen begehbaren Weg mit Absicht ein Baum fällen.. Und wenn schon - außenrum fahren .


----------



## Dave83 (29. November 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Welches Problem sollten dann "Alle" haben? Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Forst zwischen freeridern und Tourenfahrern unterscheiden kann. Sprich: Double wird abgerissen aber die normalen trails dürfen weiterhin befahren werden.




Genau mein Reden, der Förster ist ja nicht dumm und soweit kann er denken das manche mit 45 Jahren nicht über son ding rüber machen... Und ich glaub man siehts den Bikes auch an welche dafür gedacht sind und welche nicht


----------



## MasterAss (29. November 2009)

Alter lern mal deine Emotionen beisammen zuhalten!

Ich habe lediglich meine Bedenken ggü. solch großen Bauten geäußert. Das ist meine Meinung und muss nicht deine seine. Aber hier gleich so "abzuspacken" zeugt nicht grade von großem Intellekt.

Wie man vernünftig auf Kritik reagieren kann zeigt Enemy. Da sollteste dir mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## MasterAss (29. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er sich so viel Mühe machen würde, den abzureißen,
> immerhin ist es inzwischen ein 5 Meter langer Table..
> Wenn dann baum drauf- fertig..
> Und den Packen wir da dann schon innerhalb von ein paar Tagen weg..
> ...



Ok, ok. Ich sag auch garnichts mehr, ich könn dir deinen Spaß. Aber wenigstens haste dir über evtl. Konsequenzen Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## rODAHn (29. November 2009)

...na wenn es am Freitag im Deseo auch so zugeht, wird es ja lustig...


----------



## enemy111 (29. November 2009)

Point, Thema beendet.


----------



## Molo (29. November 2009)

ich freue mich schon auf den Stammtisch und wer den Schiri macht.... 
Ein wenig zusammenreissen auf egal welcher Seite währe vielleicht angebracht um am Stammtisch keinen Supergau auszulösen


----------



## Dave83 (29. November 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...na wenn es am Freitag im Deseo auch so zugeht, wird es ja lustig...



Ach quatsch, warum sollte es  Nur irgendwann muss das Thema doch mal ein ende haben oder ? Ich mein wir sind keine Kinder mehr und wissen sehr gut was wir tun...

Und meine Emotionen kann ich sehr sehr gut beisammen halten  Ich finds nur arm wenn man selber im Wald baut und sich dann aufregt und einen erzählen will 

Schließt doch endlich mal mit dem Thema ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (29. November 2009)

Anhang anzeigen 177053


Dave83 schrieb:


> der Förster ist ja nicht dumm



 

Problem beim Erdaushub/Lochbuddeln sind z.B. die dabei entstehenden Verletzungen der Baumwurzeln (an Fichtenwurzeln in eurem Fall). 
Diese dienen Pilzen (z.B. Hallimasch) als Einstiegspforte zum Baum und können langfristig zur Rotkernbildung führen 
==> schlechtere Holzqualität und damit geringerer Verkaufserlös.







Andere Probleme können Bodenverdichtung, Schädigung der bodennahen Vegetation (Krautschicht), Blockierung von Rückegassen etc. sein.
Zum Wild: Das Wild ist an das bestehende Wegenetz gewöhnt und wählt dementsprechend seine Rückzugsgebiete im Wald aus. 
Neue Wege bzw. das Fahren abseits der Wege kann deshalb auch zur Störung des Wildes führen.

Bin auch dafür wieder mehr auf andere Themen einzugehen.
Betrachtet das oben einfach nur als kurze Info.


----------



## marsepolani (29. November 2009)

hi,
ihr solltet euch mal das Niedersächische Wald und Forstgesetz durchlesen.
http://www.wald-prinz.de/landeswaldgesetz-forstgesetz/180
Dort könnt ihr nachlesen, wo wir überhaupt fahren dürfen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob Freerider oder Allmountainbike. 
Der Förster ist nicht die einzige Person, die uns das Leben schwermachen kann. Viel schlimmer sind die Waldbesitzer bzw. Pächter. Die Jungs können übel abgehen. In früheren Jahren sind wir immer mit Enduros durch den Wald geballert, was natürlich erst recht verboten ist und ein Pächter hat echt hinter uns hergeballert. Zum Glück wurde dabei keiner verletzt.
Man sollte sie sehr freundlich behandeln, denn wir sind leider immer im Unrecht. 
Denkt an GFK ( gewaltfreie Kommunikation) welche Bedürfnisse die Förster und Pächter haben und welche wir haben. Dies muss einfach in Harmonie gebracht werden.
Weiterhin sollte man auch das Unfallrisiko nicht außeracht lassen. Ich mein hiermit kein Armbruch oder Schlüsselbeinabriß sondern lebensbedrohliche Unfälle, wo es auf jede Sekunde ankommt. 
Wer von uns ist in der Lage per Telefon einen Rettungswagen in die Pampa zu lotsen.
Ich fahre seit 7 Jahren in diesem Gebiet und glaube zu wissen, dass ich mich recht gut auskenne, aber einen Rettungswagen durch die Pampa zu lotsen ist nicht ganz einfach, geschweige ob er da überhaupt hinkommt.
Also Jungs schaufelt mit bedacht und Verstand nicht dass ihr irgendwann alles wieder selbst wegschaufeln müßt.

Noch was zur Beschädigung: Die Fichte hat flächendeckende Wurzeln, um da einen Schaden zuzufügen muß es sich schon um sehr großflächige Beschädigungen der Hauptwurzeln handeln. Schau dir lieber mal an was die Harvester, und die LKW´s zum abtransport im Wald alles platte fahren.

alos Jungs bis bald im Wald
oder im Deseo

Marsepolani


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 177053
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oxy, bitte verschone uns mit Deinem nicht fundiertem Halbwissen
***I&S-Modus aus***


----------



## oxysept (29. November 2009)

Hast ja Recht, habe auch keinen Bock hier im Forum über forstliche Themen zu schreiben.
Ist für mich als fast Förster nur nicht immer leicht das hier geschriebene so stillschweigend zu überlesen.


----------



## marsepolani (29. November 2009)

hi,

du meinst wirklich, dass diese Schäden auf dem Bild von kaputten Wurzeln herrührt?
Das kannst du nicht wirklich Ernst meinen. 
Wir haben bei uns auf dem Grundstück riesige Tannen ca. 15 Meter hoch. Die 
Wurzeln haben die Gehwegplatten in einer Entfernung von 7 m hochgedrückt. Es war kein Thema diese Wurzelnl zu Entfernen und die Bäum stehen heute noch. 
Du scheinst da was mit dem Borkenkäfer zu verwechseln.
Du solltest vielleicht mal den Förster fragen, der sich damit auskennt!

Bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## oxysept (29. November 2009)

marsepolani schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> du meinst wirklich, dass diese Schäden auf dem Bild von kaputten Wurzeln herrührt?
> Das kannst du nicht wirklich Ernst meinen.
> ...



Warte, ich schreibe dir gleich eine PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (29. November 2009)

Mal was anderes:
Wer hat schonmal bei nem Marzocchi Roco ein Dämpferauge getauscht?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. November 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Wer hat schonmal bei nem Marzocchi Roco ein Dämpferauge getauscht?


Richtig, das ist jetzt mal ganz was anderes
Nein, habe noch kein Dämpferauge getauscht; weiss fast nicht was ein Dämpferauge ist
Wichtig ist das Du trotz Defekt ins Deseo findest
LG, G-K-R


----------



## average.stalker (29. November 2009)

ihr kommt doch aber nicht mit bikes, oder?


----------



## oxysept (29. November 2009)

Gibt's irgendwo günstigere Alternativen zu diesem Schaltauge von Canyon (Schaltauge Nr. 16 für 16,90)?
Ist für ein 2009er Grand Canyon AL.






Oder bestellt jemand demnächst eh etwas bei Canyon und man teilt sich die Versandkosten?

Außerdem lösen sich bei meinem Schaltauge alle 30-50 km die Schrauben leicht, so dass es zu unschönen Geräuschen während der Fahrt kommt. 
Eine Fixierung mit locktide hat nicht wirklich geholfen. Alternativen?


----------



## Molo (29. November 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Wer hat schonmal bei nem Marzocchi Roco ein Dämpferauge getauscht?



Hab ich erst gemacht, falls du die Gleitbuchsen meinst, wo der Dämpfer drin gelagert ist. Wo/Was ist das Problem?


----------



## Dave83 (29. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Außerdem lösen sich bei meinem Schaltauge alle 30-50 km die Schrauben leicht, so dass es zu unschönen Geräuschen während der Fahrt kommt.
> Eine Fixierung mit locktide hat nicht wirklich geholfen. Alternativen?



Hochfestes Locktite (Rot) nehmen, dann sollte sich eigentlich nichts lösen, selbst beim blauen schon nicht... Andere lösung ist schwierig...


----------



## Molo (29. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Außerdem lösen sich bei meinem Schaltauge alle 30-50 km die Schrauben leicht, so dass es zu unschönen Geräuschen während der Fahrt kommt.
> Eine Fixierung mit locktide hat nicht wirklich geholfen. Alternativen?



Währe möglich das das Gewinde im Schaltauge ausgeleiert ist. Dadurch löst sich die Schraube andauernd. Das richtige Drehmoment krigt die Schraube?


----------



## eisenarsch (29. November 2009)

siehe da


----------



## Dave83 (29. November 2009)

Also bei 8-10 nm würde sich mein Schaltauge wohl auch lösen... Ich machs einfach nach Gefühl fest, nur nicht abreißen  und dran denken: "Nach fest, kommt ab" ... Aber die angebenen Werte stimmen schon....


----------



## MasterAss (29. November 2009)

Molo schrieb:


> Hab ich erst gemacht, falls du die Gleitbuchsen meinst, wo der Dämpfer drin gelagert ist. Wo/Was ist das Problem?



Wollt nur wissen ob es Probleme gab. Einfach rauspressen das Ding, ja? Weil ist nämlich unrund und die neuen Dämpferbuchen weisen Spiel im Gleitbuchsenlager auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (29. November 2009)

Ich besitze nur normale Innensechskantschlüssel, ohne Drehmomentsanzeige.
 Rein nach Gefühl würde ich sagen, dass ich die "Schräubchen" (A2 M3 x 8) fest genug anziehe. 
Bei mehr verbiegt sich glaub ich sonst der dünne Schlüssel dauerhaft.

Beim letzten Kettenwechsel beim Fahrradladen habe ich deshalb neue Schrauben mit locktite fixieren lassen. 
Ging 100km gut, danach wieder leichtes quietschen und die Schrauben waren nicht mehr richtig fest.
Ich besorge mir mal das Rote locktite und teste das. Vielleicht liegt's aber wirklich am Schaltauge und ich brauche ein neues.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Dave83 (29. November 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ich besitze nur normale Innensechskantschlüssel, ohne Drehmomentsanzeige.
> Rein nach Gefühl würde ich sagen, dass ich die "Schräubchen" (A2 M3 x 8) fest genug anziehe.
> Bei mehr verbiegt sich glaub ich sonst der dünne Schlüssel dauerhaft.
> 
> ...



Liegt bestimmt am Auge, denn wenn ich das Bild richtig gedeutet hab ist das Gewinde für befestigung im Auge oder ? Dann ist das Gewinde bestimmt matsch... Locktite ruckelt sich nicht einfach so los... Aber trotzdem mal mit dem Roten versuchen  Am besten das Originale und nicht irgendson Zeugs von Nigrin oder so...


----------



## Bogeyman (30. November 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Hochfestes Locktite (Rot) nehmen, dann sollte sich eigentlich nichts lösen, selbst beim blauen schon nicht... Andere lösung ist schwierig...



Das hochfeste Loctite ist, afaik, grün und hat die Nummer 270.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. November 2009)

Die Festigkeit von Loctite lässt sich leider nicht and der Farbe festmachen. 290er ist ebenfalls grün allerdings ist das Loctite kapilar und nicht sehr fest. Ich würde 648er nehmen, das ist Teufelskleber. Gibt aber derartig viele verschiedene Sorten, dass es sicher auch noch andere Meinungen darüber gibt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. November 2009)

Statt Canyon-Modellgussalu  besser Frästeil 
Leider nicht für 16,90 machbar


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. November 2009)

Vielleicht passt ein anderes


----------



## Dave83 (30. November 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Das hochfeste Loctite ist, afaik, grün und hat die Nummer 270.



Wusst ich nicht, ich hab Rotes und Blaues stehen, ist aber schon asbach uralt aber die Pulle ist so groß die krieg ich nicht leer, und das hät wie der Teufel


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. November 2009)

Leider nochmals zum ungeliebten Thema, Bau und MTB Verbot im Wald, aktuell im Nachbarforum östlich der A7. 
Von den Ostlern haben sich auch 1-x zum Stammtisch angesagt.

Die beste Regel ist keine Regel!

Verhaltet euch so das es so bleibt. Ich hab keine Lust auf Expertengespräche und ausgeschilderte Strecken


----------



## oxysept (30. November 2009)

Die Suche bei google hat mich zu dieser Liste bei Henkel geführt:
http://www.loctite.de/cps/rde/xchg/henkel_de/hs.xsl/komplette-produktliste-19445.htm?
Ohne zu wissen welches loctite nun das Optimale ist, würde ich auch zu 270 oder 262 tendiert. 

@pfädchenfinder: Danke für die links, ist leider nichts passendes dabei.

Bis Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. November 2009)

@oxysept
Sicher auch kein Trost für dich, doch vielleicht eine Anregung für die Zukunft, als mein Schaltauge durch das stumpfe aufeinandertreffen mit einem Ast zerbracht, hatte ich im Rotwild Thread darüber geschrieben, als ich meinen Händler anrief hatte Rotwild schon ein Schaltauge geschickt (kostenfrei) und ebenso wurde das Schaltauge auch vom Händler ausgetauscht.  
Aber vielleicht passt es ja auch:
http://shop.rotwild.de/images/DPO RECHTS RCC_RSR_RR_RC_RS.jpg

BTW.:
Bei Rotwild wird seit 2003 das gleiche Schaltauge verwendet und kostet scheinbar weniger als bei Canyon.

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Pfädchen anschließen..lieber heimlich schlau, als un-heimlich blöde....!


----------



## macorama (30. November 2009)

@all: Wie lange werdet ihr denn am Freitag stammtischen? Meine Frau hat mich kurzfristig zum tanzen verpflichtet und ich würde dann mal später eintrudeln, so zwischen 9 und 10... wenn dann noch jemand da ist und ihr euch nicht entweder die Daumen weggsägt oder über die Schanzen geworfen habt


----------



## MasterAss (30. November 2009)

Zum Dämpferbuchsengleitlager:
Habs jetzt einfach mittels 10er Nuss rausgepresst. 

Falls jemand die Info brauch:
Bei Hibike gibt es Fox Du-Buchsen, die haben die zölligen Marzocchi-Maße.


----------



## Molo (30. November 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Zum Dämpferbuchsengleitlager:
> Habs jetzt einfach mittels 10er Nuss rausgepresst.
> 
> Falls jemand die Info brauch:
> Bei Hibike gibt es Fox Du-Buchsen, die haben die zölligen Marzocchi-Maße.



Gleiches Spiel hier. Mit ner 9er oder 10er nuss aus-/eingepresst.

Ich hab die Buchsen ausm Bikemarkt fürn 5er genommen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. November 2009)

macorama schrieb:


> @all: Wie lange werdet ihr denn am Freitag stammtischen? Meine Frau hat mich kurzfristig zum tanzen verpflichtet und ich würde dann mal später eintrudeln, so zwischen 9 und 10... wenn dann noch jemand da ist und ihr euch nicht entweder die Daumen weggsägt oder über die Schanzen geworfen habt



Ganz schwierige Frage, es wird eine große Runde jedenfalls: lockerer Gesprächsrahmen, kritische Fälle gehen ins Separee zwecks Supervision
Rechne mal zwanzigmal 10minutigen Einzelgesprächen plus 4 Zigarettenpausen (3min)
LG, G-K-R

PS: 
Wer am span. Tapasbuffet (11,50 EUR p.P.) teilnehmen will muß sich bei mir  (PN) bis  Mittwoch, 20 Uhr, voranmelden!


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434785

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

